# What are you listening to?



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Post song followed by artist...*

Fever - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

*Waking the Demon - Bullet for My Valentine*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

Electropop - Jupiter Rising


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

*Another Angel Down - Avantasia*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Lips Like Morphine - Kill Hannah*


----------



## APBilbo (Jul 8, 2008)

The Dance of Eternity - DreamTheater


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

APBilbo said:


> The Dance of Eternity - DreamTheater

Click to collapse



Nice one.

*Towards and against - Amorphis*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Renegades Of Funk - Rage Against The Machine*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee said:


> *Renegades Of Funk - Rage Against The Machine*

Click to collapse



oh, finally something nearer to my feeling.

*The Luxury of a Grave - Sentenced*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> oh, finally something nearer to my feeling.

Click to collapse




*Alone - Zebrahead*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee said:


> *Alone - Zebrahead*

Click to collapse



 too soft 

*Stone Sour - Made of Scars*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

Pretty Suicide - Eighteen Visions


----------



## Johnston411 (Jul 8, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco - Streets on Fire


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee said:


> Pretty Suicide - Eighteen Visions

Click to collapse





Beaty and the Beast - Nightwish


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee said:


> Post song followed by artist...

Click to collapse





Johnston411 said:


> Lupe Fiasco - Streets on Fire

Click to collapse



*Somewhere - The Circ*
*The Diary Of Jane - Breaking Benjamin*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee said:


> *Somewhere - The Circ*
> *The Diary Of Jane - Breaking Benjamin*

Click to collapse



thats 2 in one post , u are cheating.


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> thats 2 in one post , u are cheating.

Click to collapse



Zero posts in one! thats even more cheating!! 
Land Of Confusion - Disturbed


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee said:


> Zero posts in one! thats even more cheating!!
> Land Of Confusion - Disturbed

Click to collapse



Land of Confusion - In Flames


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

mikechannon said:


> *Nothing is better than George!*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfmAeijj5cM
> 
> and you'll never be the same after this 'ol favorite:
> ...

Click to collapse



U are never serious, right?


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 8, 2008)

Victorious March - Amon Amarth


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

I prefer this.


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

mikechannon said:


> This is seriously good quality though:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



yes, Monty Python, the best commedy ever.


----------



## Kraize (Jul 8, 2008)

*Leave Out All the Rest - Linkin Park*


----------



## Kraize (Jul 8, 2008)

*Breaking the Habit - Linkin Park*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> I prefer this.

Click to collapse



was wating till someone will post this.


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> was wating till someone will post this.

Click to collapse


 
Damnit! Too few characters!


----------



## Kraize (Jul 8, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> was wating till someone will post this.

Click to collapse



Lol.

*Prayer of The Refugee - Rise Against*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

They Might Be Giants- Birdhouse In Your Soul


----------



## Rudegar (Jul 8, 2008)

"was wating till someone will post this."

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _________
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./ It’s a trap! 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _,,,--~~~~~~~~--,_ . . . . ._________/
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘ : : : :::: :::: :: : : : : :º ‘-, . . /. . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . . . . .,-‘ :: : : :::: :::: :::: :::: : :  : ‘-, . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . . . ,-‘ :: ::: :: : : :: :::: :::: :: : : : : :O ‘-, . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . .,-‘ : :: :: :: :: :: : : : : : , : : :º :::: :::: ::’; . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . .,-‘ / / : :: :: :: :: : : :::: :::-, ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ; . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . /,-‘,’ :: : : : : : : : : :: :: :: : ‘-, ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;;| . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . /,’,-‘ :: :: :: :: :: :: :: : ::_,-~~,_’-, ;; ;; ;; ;; | . . . . . . .
. . . . . _/ :,’ :/ :: :: :: : : :: :: _,-‘/ : ,-‘;’-‘’’’’~-, ;; ;; ;;,’ . . . . . . . .
. . . ,-‘ / : : : : : : ,-‘’’ : : :,--‘’ :|| /,-‘-‘--‘’’__,’’’ ;; ;,-‘ . . . . . . . .
. . . :/,, : : : _,-‘ --,,_ : : : ||/ /,-‘-‘x### :: ;;/ . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . / /---‘’’’ : # : : : : : | | : (O##º : :/ /-‘’ . . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . /,’____ : : ‘-# : , : : : : ‘-,___,-‘,-`-,, . . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . ‘ ) : : : :’’’’--,,--,,,,,,¯ :: ::--,,_’’-,,’’’¯ :’- :’-, . . . . . . . . .
. . . . .) : : : : : : ,, : ‘’’’~~~~’ :: :: :: :’’’’’¯ :: ,-‘ :,/ . . . . . . . . .
. . . . .,/ /|\| | :/ / : : : : : : : ,’-, :: :: :: :: ::,--‘’ :,-‘ . . . . . . . .
. . . . .\’|\ |/ ‘/ / :: :_--,, : , | )’; :: :: :: :,-‘’ : ,-‘ : : : , . . . . . . .
. . . ./¯ :| | : |/ :: ::----, :/ :|/ :: :: ,-‘’ : :,-‘ : : : : : : ‘’-,,_ . . . .
. . ..| : : :/ ‘’-(, :: :: :: ‘’’’’~,,,,,’’ :: ,-‘’ : :,-‘ : : : : : : : : :,-‘’’\ . . . .
. ,-‘ : : : | : : ‘’) : : :¯’’’’~-,: : ,--‘’’ : :,-‘’ : : : : : : : : : ,-‘ :¯’’’’’-,_ .
./ : : : : :’-, :: | :: :: :: _,,-‘’’’¯ : ,--‘’ : : : : : : : : : : : / : : : : : : :’’-,
/ : : : : : -, :¯’’’’’’’’’’’¯ : : _,,-~’’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : :| : : : : : : : : :
: : : : : : :¯’’~~~~~~’’’ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : :


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

Rudegar said:


> "was wating till someone will post this."
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _________
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./ It’s a trap!
> ...

Click to collapse



You have more spare time than mikechannon...


----------



## rico002 (Jul 8, 2008)

rewind- juelz and weezy


----------



## Kraize (Jul 8, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> You have more spare time than mikechannon...

Click to collapse



Lol he probably got it off the internet


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Wide Open - Soil*


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

Kraize92 said:


> Lol he probably got it off the internet

Click to collapse



But internet takes time... :S


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> But internet takes time... :S

Click to collapse



lol, Im actually working on an ASCII art generator in C# at the moment 

*Love Electric - The Circ*


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee said:


> lol, Im actually working on an ASCII art generator in C# at the moment
> 
> *Love Electric - The Circ*

Click to collapse



NERD!!! 

Sorry... I just feel I had to say that...


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> NERD!!!
> 
> Sorry... I just feel I had to say that...

Click to collapse



 w/e

*Killing - Korn*


----------



## mrsmith-00 (Jul 8, 2008)

oxford comma - vampire weekend


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Sounds Like A Melody - Alphaville*


----------



## fzzyrn (Jul 8, 2008)

Gravity- Sara Bareilles.

yeah. who'd've thunk


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

fzzyrn said:


> Gravity- Sara Bareilles.
> 
> yeah. who'd've thunk

Click to collapse



I have that song!!
*
Feel So Numb - Rob Zombie*


----------



## Rudegar (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee
let us know when it does a good Night Watch ascii art convert


----------



## rico002 (Jul 8, 2008)

back on my grizzy- weezy


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

Rudegar said:


> zeezee
> let us know when it does a good Night Watch ascii art convert

Click to collapse



a what?

*Wow - Kylie Minogue*


----------



## rico002 (Jul 8, 2008)

black republican- nas


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

*Hi-Definition - Lupe Fiasco*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

Black- Okkervile River


----------



## rico002 (Jul 8, 2008)

i feel like dying- weezy


----------



## Rudegar (Jul 8, 2008)

"a what?"

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f8/Rembrandt_Night_Watch_1642.jpg
rembrandt


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

Rudegar said:


> "a what?"
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f8/Rembrandt_Night_Watch_1642.jpg
> rembrandt

Click to collapse



Ohh
*Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee said:


> Ohh
> *Scar Tissue - Red Hot Chili Peppers*

Click to collapse



zeezee its time for a confession. Say that u r not a girl. 

*Vicarious - TOOL*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> zeezee its time for a confession. Say that u r not a girl.

Click to collapse



lol

I like any music that sounds good 

*These Walls - Dream Theater*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

zeezee said:


> lol
> 
> I like any music that sounds good
> 
> *These Walls - Dream Theater*

Click to collapse



I dont believe u. Just kidding.

*Lavatory Love Machine - Edguy*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

mikechannon said:


> Look mate, back on page three I tried to give you guys a clue about zeezee. I even gave you a link:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2381923&postcount=22
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You guys confuse me lol

*Love You To Death - Kill Hannah*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

The Presidents Of The United States of America- More Bad Times


So when do the gay jokes start about me?


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

A Little's Enough - Angels and Airwaves


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

mikechannon said:


> Nod's as good as a wink to a blind bat........
> 
> know what ah mean eh,,,,, know what a mean!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a weakness for bearded rockers. Can u as a mod post some pics from zeezee"tops" secret gallery? And dont say no, I know u got it already printed and posted on the wall.


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

mikechannon said:


> It's about time you "came out" - do your parents know?
> 
> So do you like the glam beardy guys above - the ZZ types?
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



omg i get the joke finallyy...zeezee...abbreviated it matches with that band LOL 

*Around The World (La La La La La) - A Touch of Class*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm more of the loner Indie Rock guy type!


Elvis Presley- Burning Love


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

Look out Zakk Wylde!


Cansei de Ser Sexy- Music Is My Hot Sex


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

burgertime said:


> Look out Zakk Wylde!
> 
> 
> Cansei de Ser Sexy- Music Is My Hot Sex

Click to collapse



Yes! CSS Love that song!
*
Everytime We Touch - Cascada*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea that whole album is good stuff, albeit you have to be in a fun candy mood.


The Beach Boys- Wild Honey


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

Sioux City Sarsaparilla - Guitar Heroes

Thats even better then Zakk


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

There's also Iron and Wine though he is more of a prissy singer songwriter.


Lucky Soul- One Kiss Don't Make a Summer


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

*See My Side - Jordin Sparks*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

*Goodbey My Lover-James Blunt*

LOL, sorry just kidding.


----------



## abdelrahim (Jul 8, 2008)

ANICE sudanese song ....called  < without appointment >>  singer name  Wardi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfE-YgycCE4


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 8, 2008)

abdelrahim said:


> ANICE sudanese song ....called  < without appointment >>  singer name  Wardi
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfE-YgycCE4

Click to collapse



ehm, wow. Nice. They got some nice beats there.


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

All Girl Summer Fun Band- Becky


----------



## GWelker62 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nagging..... My Wife


----------



## flaviopac (Jul 8, 2008)

*Elvis Presley* - A little let conversation (JXL Remix)              .......


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

GWelker62 said:


> Nagging..... My Wife

Click to collapse



Hahahaha ....


Black Flag- Wasted


----------



## fzzyrn (Jul 8, 2008)

is that the theme song of Las Vegas (the tv show)

this thread seems to be a place to artificially raise your post count.......zeezee... =)

anyway......
Billy Joel- Always a woman


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

I never watched that show Las Vegas...wasn't that on NBC??


Yo La Tengo- Andalucia


----------



## fzzyrn (Jul 8, 2008)

I watch it on TNT
11am to 12am Central


Billy Joel- Piano Man


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll have to check it out! Mean while up my post count!!!

Ween- Don't **** Where You Eat


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

burgertime said:


> I'll have to check it out! Mean while up my post count!!!
> 
> Ween- Don't **** Where You Eat

Click to collapse



Post count isn't everything!

Some meaningless drivel - some underpaid singer...
EDIT: No idea why though...


----------



## fzzyrn (Jul 8, 2008)

thats right. It's not the size of the wave it's the motion of the ocean.

Franz Ferdinand- Take Me Out


----------



## fzzyrn (Jul 8, 2008)

woah. double post.


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

fzzyrn said:


> thats right. It's not the size of the wave it's the motion of the ocean.
> 
> Franz Ferdinand- Take Me Out

Click to collapse



Is it just me or is that some weird innuendo? 

Some song about whiskey - Corb Lund...


----------



## GWelker62 (Jul 8, 2008)

Bobby Brown  by  Zappa


----------



## abdelrahim (Jul 8, 2008)

GWelker62 said:


> Nagging..... My Wife

Click to collapse




Is that a name of a song?? nice one


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

It's just hard to get to England in a rowboat my friend!


EELS- Suicide Life


----------



## fzzyrn (Jul 8, 2008)

> Is it just me or is that some weird innuendo?

Click to collapse



it is. it is.

Judas Priest- Painkiller

man this thread is "talk about random stuff as long as you add the song you're listening to at the bottom"


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

It's a 5-way conversation with a 16 point theme and one main topic.

Rilo Kiley- Wires and Waves


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

fzzyrn said:


> it is. it is.
> 
> Judas Priest- Painkiller
> 
> man this thread is "talk about random stuff as long as you add the song you're listening to at the bottom"

Click to collapse



Shhh don't tell the mods!!

The ping of outlooks new email - damn reported posts...


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

burgertime said:


> It's just hard to get to England in a rowboat my friend!
> 
> 
> EELS- Suicide Life

Click to collapse







That's what happened to me when I tried it.


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like a kinky good time to me!

Dresden Dolls- Coin Operated Boy


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 8, 2008)

burgertime said:


> Looks like a kinky good time to me!
> 
> Dresden Dolls- Coin Operated Boy

Click to collapse



The sea, the boat or all three?

It's 11:30 - my parents


----------



## burgertime (Jul 8, 2008)

All three of course, you must remember I work in the biz!!

The Beach Boys- Help Me, Rhonda


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2008)

fzzyrn said:


> man this thread is "talk about random stuff as long as you add the song you're listening to at the bottom"

Click to collapse



lol, pretty much 

*Interesting Times - Mika*


----------



## RizwanKhan (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> The sea, the boat or all three?
> 
> It's 11:30 - my parents

Click to collapse



feels funny having a mod who is 16 and has a curfew ... hahaha


----------



## oseven (Jul 9, 2008)

The TV....


----------



## TheChampJT (Jul 9, 2008)

Whitesnake!!!!!






Here I go again on my own....

Just watched Old School!


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

Or just old!


Stephen Colbert


----------



## micool_21 (Jul 9, 2008)

she bangs - ricky martin
i dont care what people say, he can sang!


----------



## TheChampJT (Jul 9, 2008)

burgertime said:


> Or just old!
> 
> 
> Stephen Colbert

Click to collapse



Yeah...I'm 21 .


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2008)

It's been a hard fast Industrial day...

Ministry: Stigmata, N.W.O, So What, Thieves, etc.!!


----------



## gullum (Jul 9, 2008)

Madona - Hard Candy
Cavelera Conspiracie
are the most frequently played on my Phones


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

gullum said:


> Madona - Hard Candy
> Cavelera Conspiracie
> are the most frequently played on my Phones

Click to collapse



They sing the same music genre.

Ordinary Story - In Flames


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

Waiting For You - Drino Man


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

zeezee said:


> Waiting For You - Drino Man

Click to collapse



Oh really, and where?


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> Oh really, and where?

Click to collapse



lol....mhm
*Love Takes Over Me - Kylie Minogue*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

zeezee said:


> lol....mhm
> *Love Takes Over Me - Kylie Minogue*

Click to collapse



hehe

*You Are The One - Sentenced*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

*Daylight Dancer - Lacuna Coil*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

*I Dont Believe in Your Love - Avantasia*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

*Numb - Linkin Park*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry

Lay All Your Love On Me - Avantasia(ABBA cover)


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

*Dust and Ashes - A Dark Halo*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

Your Bedtime Story Is Scaring Everyone - In Flames


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

*The One - Kylie Minogue*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

*harder,better,faster,stronger - Daftpunk*


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

stein um stein-rammstein (if you go to youtube...watch/listen studio version,don't watch live version...it's a bit odd for those that aren't used to it)

i'm postin only one because of zeezee's rules...but the list is way too bigger


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

blood red skies- judas priest


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn so I'm older then you..

After The Gold Rush- Neil Young


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

discotheque - U2


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

Metal Heart- Cat Power


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

thesire said:


> feels funny having a mod who is 16 and has a curfew ... hahaha

Click to collapse



I take that as an insult! How dare you!

The Humans Are Dead - Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Rudegar (Jul 9, 2008)

SunGlasses after dark - The Cramps


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> I take that as an insult! How dare you!

Click to collapse




I have to admit it is pretty freaking funny, but hey I am sure there are some old jokes you can break out.


Walking Spanish- Tom Waits


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

burgertime said:


> I have to admit it is pretty freaking funny, but hey I am sure there are some old jokes you can break out.
> 
> 
> Walking Spanish- Tom Waits

Click to collapse



I have hair!  (That pisses my dad off a lot...)

BTW, my parents were moaning at me for playing music too load than to go to bed... There is a subtle difference... 

The Oldest Rhythm - Corb Lund


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> I have hair!  (That pisses my dad off a lot...)
> 
> BTW, my parents were moaning at me for playing music too load than to go to bed... There is a subtle difference...

Click to collapse



LOLz please don't use the adjective moaning when describing anything your parents are doing!

Sunny Afternoon- The Kinks


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> I have hair!  (That pisses my dad off a lot...)
> 
> BTW, my parents were moaning at me for playing music too load than to go to bed... There is a subtle difference...

Click to collapse



you forgot to type a song...that is required if you want to post

stripped-rammstein


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

burgertime said:


> LOLz please don't use the adjective moaning when describing anything your parents are doing!
> 
> Sunny Afternoon- The Kinks

Click to collapse



That's a worse mental image than you! 

The Oldest Rhythm - Corb Lund


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

farukb said:


> you forgot to type a song...that is required if you want to post
> 
> stripped-rammstein

Click to collapse



No I didn't! You just didn't quote it! 

Absent Friends - Divine Comedy


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> No I didn't! You just didn't quote it!
> 
> Absent Friends - Divine Comedy

Click to collapse



cheater......


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

farukb said:


> cheater......

Click to collapse



And now you don't have a song! 

Fan sound - my OC'ed PC...


----------



## fizawan (Jul 9, 2008)

nobody listen to metallica now these days?

one (of many more metallica songs) - metallica


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn the rules are getting tight in here...oh and Metallica lost all it's respect when the Napster incident happened...well and Load and Re-Load which were uhhh loads of you know what.

Copperhead Road- Steve Earl


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> And now you don't have a song!
> 
> Fan sound - my OC'ed PC...

Click to collapse



damn....you got me...infact i got myself

im-ho-tep - iced earth


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

farukb said:


> damn....you got me...infact i got myself
> 
> im-ho-tep - iced earth

Click to collapse



You did what?!?


> ...getting tight in here...

Click to collapse



That's what she said!

beeps - My processors getting too hot... :S


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

I guess that goes along with the moaning comment...ouch!

No Children- The Mountain Goats


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> You did what?!?

Click to collapse



you got me (you cught me)...i didn't type a song and you got me (or i got my self because I didn't type it) just a little wordplay

sorry i confused you



l3v5y said:


> beeps - My processors getting too hot... :S

Click to collapse



is this a song???


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like a song to get busy in the back of a car to.

Sixteen Blue- The Replacements


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

burgertime said:


> Sounds like a song to get busy in the back of a car to.
> 
> Sixteen Blue- The Replacements

Click to collapse



What song?!?

And, yes, my PC making odd noises is a song... But, should I try and OC my Prophet to 1GHz?

Some really weird shizzle - some really weird band...


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> What song?!?
> 
> And, yes, my PC making odd noises is a song... But, should I try and OC my Prophet to 1GHz?
> 
> Some really weird shizzle - some really weird band...

Click to collapse



well try it and give us a "review"...just be sure to put it in liquid nitrogen or the processor will burn

run to the hills - iron maiden


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

You might want a fire extinguisher on hand..


Poor Poor Pitiful Me- Warren Zevon


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

burgertime said:


> You might want a fire extinguisher on hand..
> 
> 
> Poor Poor Pitiful Me- Warren Zevon

Click to collapse



I've run into a problem... I can't find anything to take it above 300MHz... Time for some assembler code! 

The sound of rain pattering against my window - nature, caused in part by far to may cars and too much pollution (I'm looking at you America )


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

burgertime said:


> You might want a fire extinguisher on hand..
> 
> 
> Poor Poor Pitiful Me- Warren Zevon

Click to collapse



or a firetruck

mann gegen mann - rammstein


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

farukb said:


> or a firetruck
> 
> mann gegen mann - rammstein

Click to collapse



Warning: DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!! (Go to your local fire station! )

Nothing - no one


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Britian is famous for their blackend chimeny sweepers (or was that just Mary Poppins?)!

Live and Let Die- Wings


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> Warning: DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!! (Go to your local fire station! )
> 
> 
> Nothing - no one

Click to collapse



or as brainiac would say it...."no,really,do not try this at home"

the ripper - judas priest


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

burgertime said:


> Hey Britian is famous for their blackend chimeny sweepers (or was that just Mary Poppins?)!
> 
> Live and Let Die- Wings

Click to collapse



But, we don't drive 1 mile in a Hummer to get some sugar. (Well... Most of us don't)

And the chimney sweeps were a long time ago!

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> But, we don't drive 1 mile in a Hummer to get some sugar. (Well... Most of us don't)
> 
> And the chimney sweeps were a long time ago!
> 
> Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin

Click to collapse




i was saving stairway to heaven for later

sunday bloody sunday - u2


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

farukb said:


> i was saving stairway to heaven for later
> 
> sunday bloody sunday - u2

Click to collapse



Just 'cause I've listened to it, doesn't mean you have!

Guns N' Roses - November Rain


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> Just 'cause I've listened to it, doesn't mean you have!
> 
> Guns N' Roses - November Rain

Click to collapse



what sunday bloody sunday...haven't seen it so far but it's possible that you wrote it sorry for double posting

gone - u2


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 9, 2008)

farukb said:


> what sunday bloody sunday...haven't seen it so far but it's possible that you wrote it sorry for double posting
> 
> gone - u2

Click to collapse



No no no!!!

"i was saving stairway to heaven for later"

You seemed to be complaining that I was listening to it!


----------



## farukb (Jul 9, 2008)

l3v5y said:


> No no no!!!
> 
> "i was saving stairway to heaven for later"
> 
> You seemed to be complaining that I was listening to it!

Click to collapse



hehe no i wasn't complaining just saying

whiskey in the jar - metallica (the beginning is good,but the rest of the song is pretty boring)


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

*Beautiful Words - The Afters*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

Thunder Road- Bruce Springsteen

As my friend would always say, "time to punch in cause here comes The Boss!".


----------



## Kraize (Jul 9, 2008)

*Injection - Rise Against*


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2008)

*Stop Making Sense*...The Talking Heads!


----------



## halfdriven (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm Pretty Tired and I'm Pretty Old  - I am the Ocean


----------



## Kraize (Jul 9, 2008)

*Blood Sugar Sex Magik - Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

Too Much- Elvis Presley


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

*My Heart Beats Like A Drum - A Touch Of Class*


----------



## kidnamedAlbert (Jul 9, 2008)

3 Peat - Lil Wayne


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

_*Don't Stop Till You Get Enough - Michael Jackson*_


----------



## kidnamedAlbert (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr. Carter - Lil Wayne


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

zeezee said:


> *My Heart Beats Like A Drum - A Touch Of Class*

Click to collapse



And here we go again.

*King Of Your Dreams - At Vance*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

Doing It Right- The Go! Team


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

*Nothing Else Matters - Metallica*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

*Disasterpiece - Slipknot*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 9, 2008)

I Know I Know I Know- Tegan and Sara


----------



## zeezee (Jul 9, 2008)

*Wedding Song - September*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 9, 2008)

*White Wedding - Billy Idol*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/57946/detail/

*The Deep End - Crossfade*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 10, 2008)

*Tribute - Tenacious D*


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 10, 2008)

walking in the air - Nightwish


----------



## zeezee (Jul 10, 2008)

*Starz In Their Eyes - Just Jack*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 10, 2008)

Heart Of The City- Nick Lowe


----------



## zeezee (Jul 10, 2008)

*Heaven - Angels and Airwaves*


----------



## burgertime (Jul 10, 2008)

You Can't Buy A Gun- Holly GoLightly


----------



## zeezee (Jul 10, 2008)

Call To Arms - Angels and Airwaves


----------



## burgertime (Jul 10, 2008)

Paper Planes- M.I.A.


----------



## petervbeck (Jul 10, 2008)

Mission UK - the first chapter
pantera - ****ing hostile


----------



## burgertime (Jul 10, 2008)

Alicia Ross- Kathleen Edwards


----------



## zeezee (Jul 10, 2008)

Let The Flames Begin - Paramore


----------



## Kraize (Jul 10, 2008)

*One - Metallica*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 12, 2008)

Gimme More - Briteny Spears


----------



## Kraize (Jul 13, 2008)

*Wish (NIN Cover) - Linkin Park*


----------



## galaxys (Jul 13, 2008)

*Bizarre Love Triangle...New Order *


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 13, 2008)

*Cranking the Sirens - Soilwork*


----------



## zeezee (Jul 16, 2008)

Without a Reason - Lacuna Coil


----------



## DaveShaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Simple amazing music
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2410853&postcount=4

EDIT: Due to unpopular demand
Clicking this will get you rick rolled, Ive had my fun so be warned. 

Dave


----------



## candiceunderwood (Jul 16, 2008)

zeezee said:


> *Lips Like Morphine - Kill Hannah*

Click to collapse



Can you post the lyrics here? Thanks in advance


----------



## rhov23 (Jul 16, 2008)

DaveShaw said:


> Simple amazing music
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2410853&postcount=4
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



You bastard!


----------



## DaveShaw (Jul 16, 2008)

rhov23 said:


> You bastard!

Click to collapse



See the full post, I got done too. 

Dave


----------



## burgertime (Jul 16, 2008)

At Conception- Cursive


----------



## DaveShaw (Jul 16, 2008)

mikechannon said:


> I going to make it bannable for anyone other than Mods to post that link. That's twice I've been caught by it. I think the song should be called :
> 
> *"41 clicks before I go go"*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



taskkill /im firefox.exe /f
or for the IE users
taskkill /im iexplore.exe /f

I feel your pain, I had the speakers on in the office when I opened this twice 

Dave


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 16, 2008)

DaveShaw said:


> Simple amazing music
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2410853&postcount=4
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



Damn it, I hate that song, mods ban everybody who will just say the name of the singer.pls.


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 16, 2008)

mikechannon said:


> That's twice I've been caught by it.

Click to collapse



How is that possible?


----------



## DaveShaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> Damn it, I hate that song, mods ban everybody who will just say the name of the singer.pls.

Click to collapse



What name ?

Dave


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 16, 2008)

DaveShaw said:


> What name ?
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



Hehe, nice try. Im not that dumb. U know its a good rhyme with rock n roll.


----------



## DaveShaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> Hehe, nice try. Im not that dumb. U know its a good rhyme with rock n roll.

Click to collapse



Worth a shot lol 

Dave


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 16, 2008)

DaveShaw said:


> Worth a shot lol
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



U may try this on junior members, but Im a weather-worn senior member. LOL


----------



## DaveShaw (Jul 16, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> U may try this on junior members, but Im a weather-worn senior member. LOL

Click to collapse



Senior members can have "Senior moments". I know I do often enough 

Dave


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 16, 2008)

DaveShaw said:


> Senior members can have "Senior moments". I know I do often enough
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



Thats true, I have them often.


----------



## zeezee (Jul 17, 2008)

Music music music!!!


*Drunk - Kylie Minogue*


----------



## galaxys (Jul 17, 2008)

*Left to My Own Devices...Pet Shop Boys!*


----------



## Mikulec (Jul 17, 2008)

*Angels - Morandi*


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 17, 2008)

In a gadda Da vida - Iron Butterfly (Damm i love this one


----------



## burgertime (Jul 17, 2008)

I Make the Dough, You Get the Glory- Kathleen Edwards


----------



## burgertime (Jul 17, 2008)

Get Busy Living or Get Busy Dying- Fall Out Boy


----------



## xardas_90 (Jul 22, 2008)

All shall perish - Wage Slaves


----------



## GWelker62 (Jul 23, 2008)

Feed My Frankenstein


----------



## GWelker62 (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome To My Nightmare


----------



## GWelker62 (Jul 23, 2008)

Only Women Bleed


----------



## GWelker62 (Jul 23, 2008)

School's Out



OK, I guess I'm having a Alice Cooper moment.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2008)

GraveWorm - Losing My Religion (REM Cover)


----------



## burgertime (Jul 23, 2008)

Asking For Flowers- Kathleen Edwards


----------



## cushcalc (Jul 23, 2008)

*Some of my new fav's*

Flobots - "Rise", "No Handlebars", "Combat"

The Raconteurs

Sick Puppies

Stereoside

Tickle Me Pink


----------



## zeezee (Oct 28, 2008)

Reviving my age old thread 
*
Angel - Shaggy*


----------



## Kraize (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hysteria - Muse*

MUSE FTW!


----------



## zeezee (Oct 28, 2008)

Life Your Life - T.I. omg...I <3333 This song!!!


----------



## DaveShaw (Oct 28, 2008)

zeezee said:


> Reviving my age old thread
> *
> Angel - Shaggy*

Click to collapse



I love this song,

At the moment LOTR sound track. Good development / coding music.

Ta
Dave


----------



## Mikulec (Oct 28, 2008)

DaveShaw said:


> I love this song,
> 
> At the moment LOTR sound track. Good development / coding music.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 x 1000

Scar Symmetry - Chaosweaver


----------



## The Reaper (Oct 28, 2008)

WASP - Chainsaw Charlie..


----------



## burgertime (Oct 28, 2008)

Blitzen Trapper- Futures & Folly


----------



## zeezee (Oct 28, 2008)

Dragostea Din Tei (Romanian Version) - Ozone


----------



## hotrod101 (Oct 28, 2008)

Honey Honey - Feist is on the radio here right now as I type this........

Edit:  Changed Radio Stations - Now listening to Psycho by Puddle of Mudd --- Much Better


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thievery corp. - Eternal mixes!!!!


----------



## + Que PPC (Oct 28, 2008)

*Evanescence Rules*

Breath no more - Evanescence (DemoCD)


----------



## zeezee (Oct 29, 2008)

Believe - Exit Ophelia
now: Imaginary - Evanescence


----------



## Mikulec (Oct 29, 2008)

zeezee said:


> Dragostea Din Tei (Romanian Version) - Ozone

Click to collapse



Are u kidding me?

If no, I think this is for u:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qAWWqyfx50


----------



## zocster (Oct 29, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> Are u kidding me?
> 
> If no, I think this is for u:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qAWWqyfx50

Click to collapse



Eek gave me nightmares.... had to clear it with this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf80jYNg8Og


----------



## zeezee (Oct 29, 2008)

erm.....

anyways i like this much more: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEF1DTm8VuQ

It's Gonna Rain - Leon


----------



## zocster (Oct 29, 2008)

zeezee said:


> erm.....
> 
> anyways i like this much more: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEF1DTm8VuQ
> 
> It's Gonna Rain - Leon

Click to collapse



Ok you got me, what language is that I am bilingual but I can't understand that one .... nice voice tho.  Appreciate the music, and from any country


----------



## Mikulec (Oct 29, 2008)

zocster said:


> Ok you got me, what language is that I am bilingual but I can't understand that one .... nice voice tho.  Appreciate the music, and from any country

Click to collapse



most probably swidish.


----------



## zeezee (Oct 29, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> most probably swidish.

Click to collapse



yea, it is.


----------



## Mikulec (Oct 29, 2008)

zeezee said:


> yea, it is.

Click to collapse



dont tell me u speak swedish.

Black Stone Cherry - Blind Man


----------



## zeezee (Oct 29, 2008)

Mikulec said:


> dont tell me u speak swedish.
> 
> Black Stone Cherry - Blind Man

Click to collapse



lol.


The Way I are (Club House MiX) - Timbaland


----------



## zocster (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't wanna stop - ozzy ... before that making love out of nothing at all - air supply


----------



## TheBundo (Oct 29, 2008)

*Barry Gibb on a Solo Music Video*

Fine Line. Great R&B

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8dx6m4UA-k


----------



## TheBundo (Oct 29, 2008)

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRMvSI-4GWI&feature=related


----------



## TheBundo (Oct 29, 2008)

I Could Not Love You More

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWzAZqFPoZk&feature=related


----------



## TheBundo (Oct 29, 2008)

An awesome song, sung here at the UN, recorded for history, with an introduction by David Frost. Massive # 1 hit, still heard regularily, it raised millions to feed starving children.

*Too Much Heaven*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9E3g8GMN70


----------



## DavyR (Oct 29, 2008)

Melee - Built to last

What a great song.

next: Franz Ferdinand - Take me Out


----------



## + Que PPC (Oct 29, 2008)

*Airsupply!!!*

Tell me the truth!!!!
Are them gays?????

 Im kidding!!!!! jajajaja like Savage Garden isnt it? jajajaja


----------



## zocster (Oct 29, 2008)

TheBundo said:


> An awesome song, sung here at the UN, recorded for history, with an introduction by David Frost. Massive # 1 hit, still heard regularily, it raised millions to feed starving children.
> 
> *Too Much Heaven*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9E3g8GMN70

Click to collapse



Lovely! What legends ... am listening to it now ..


----------



## zocster (Oct 29, 2008)

+ Que PPC said:


> Tell me the truth!!!!
> Are them gays?????
> 
> Im kidding!!!!! jajajaja like Savage Garden isnt it? jajajaja

Click to collapse



Bah ... no such thing as 'gay' I'm into all sorts, from motorhead (on my 4shared) to the bee gees! Just don't give me country


----------



## zeezee (Oct 30, 2008)

Starstruck featuring Space Cowboy, Flo Rida - Lady GaGa


----------



## HudMaster (Oct 30, 2008)

hmmm Radio


----------



## TheBundo (Oct 30, 2008)

zocster said:


> I don't wanna stop - ozzy ... before that making love out of nothing at all - air supply

Click to collapse



How about Ozzy and Dweezil Zappa singing a rather famous Bee Gees song? Of course, it's hard to find anyone who hasn't sang a Bee Gees song, from Elvis to Sinatra to Destiny's Child to N'Sync, to several thousand others

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_D4QhevNPw


----------



## TheBundo (Oct 30, 2008)

And here is the Bee Gees original music video of the same song, long before music video were made as a matter of course, 1977, well before MTV, recorded for posterity at their own expense, with no outlet for it to be seen at the time, because they knew they were the greatest of all time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCAjmuA1HDk


----------



## burgertime (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow you really love the Bee Gees


----------



## crissg (Oct 30, 2008)

*Roads, from Portishead*

I need to chill . . .


----------



## + Que PPC (Oct 30, 2008)

*Smooth Soul!!!!*

On my country is early... so a hot cup of cinamon coffe and

Chokin' Kind - Joss Stone... let us start to work...


----------



## zocster (Oct 30, 2008)

bumped into this, hope you like it as much as I do short and sweet, advert actually but yeah...


----------



## burgertime (Oct 30, 2008)

The song is "Ruby Don't Take Your Love To Town" Johnny Darrell was the first to record it. Kenny Rogers does a version. It's all about a guy coming back from war who can't really please his woman physically anymore. Pretty deep stuff.


----------



## zeezee (Oct 31, 2008)

zocster said:


> bumped into this, hope you like it as much as I do short and sweet, advert actually but yeah...

Click to collapse



awww lol all the sticky notes

Act of Faith - Ramallah


----------



## zocster (Oct 31, 2008)

meatloaf bat out of hell!


----------



## DaveShaw (Oct 31, 2008)

zocster said:


> meatloaf bat out of hell!

Click to collapse



 - Good choice, I think I'll listen to that too. 

Dave


----------



## P1Tater (Oct 31, 2008)

zocster said:


> meatloaf bat out of hell!

Click to collapse



"Paradise by the dash board lights".  

Man, thanks for bringing that one back to the forefront.  I'm with Dave on this one.  I think I'll break this one back out and shake off the dust.  Good times.


----------



## DaveShaw (Oct 31, 2008)

P1Tater said:


> "Paradise by the dash board lights".
> 
> Man, thanks for bringing that one back to the forefront.  I'm with Dave on this one.  I think I'll break this one back out and shake off the dust.  Good times.

Click to collapse



Is was so naive when I first heard that song, it was only when I started listening to it recently I got it's true meaning 

Dave


----------



## P1Tater (Oct 31, 2008)

DaveShaw said:


> Is was so naive when I first heard that song, it was only when I started listening to it recently I got it's true meaning
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



LMAO.  Good one.  Gotta love it when the light comes on.

Then all of the sudden you get a tap on the window.


----------



## DaveShaw (Oct 31, 2008)

P1Tater said:


> Then all of the sudden you get a tap on the window.

Click to collapse



And there's me with a torch 

Dave


----------



## P1Tater (Oct 31, 2008)

DaveShaw said:


> And there's me with a torch
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



And they say a cold shower is the perfect remedy.  I don't think so.


----------



## zeezee (Oct 31, 2008)

*ahem*
...
Paparazzi - Lady GaGa


----------



## JimmyMcGee (Oct 31, 2008)

Flophouse Palace - 15 Minutes Famous

Here.


----------



## zocster (Oct 31, 2008)

P1Tater said:


> "Paradise by the dash board lights".
> 
> Man, thanks for bringing that one back to the forefront.  I'm with Dave on this one.  I think I'll break this one back out and shake off the dust.  Good times.

Click to collapse



Lol welcome got off topic a bit there though ... 

No woman no cry - Bob Marley


----------



## zocster (Oct 31, 2008)

hallowed be thy name - Iron Maiden


----------



## paul4d (Oct 31, 2008)

Voodoo Chile - Stevie Ray Vaughn

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=I525TN82h7o

That is some rapid hand movement!!!!!!


----------



## azzambm (Oct 31, 2008)

Miss Independent - Ne-Yo


----------



## zocster (Nov 1, 2008)

tony rich project - no body knows


----------



## + Que PPC (Nov 3, 2008)

*Evanescence*

Bleed - Evanescence


BTW does anybody knows whats the name of a Tv show where a Withe old Men adopttwo little black guys... the big one was Will smith? and the little was who da heck? 

He was was so funny with that phrase...


----------



## zocster (Nov 3, 2008)

+ Que PPC said:


> Bleed - Evanescence
> 
> 
> BTW does anybody knows whats the name of a Tv show where a Withe old Men adopttwo little black guys... the big one was Will smith? and the little was who da heck?
> ...

Click to collapse



the show 'fresh prince of bell air' i think, the guy no idea, and listening to nothing as i am at work


----------



## + Que PPC (Nov 3, 2008)

*Oh no no*



zocster said:


> the show 'fresh prince of bell air' i think, the guy no idea, and listening to nothing as i am at work

Click to collapse



fresh prince of bell air nop....

The principal here is will smith and all his family is black.....

I mean a little boy that say something like: 

"""What are you talking about Willys?"""


----------



## + Que PPC (Nov 3, 2008)

*Oh no no*

Sorry duplicated... but i can tell you is something like: black or withe Show????

Listening at:

Surrender-Evanescense


----------



## P1Tater (Nov 3, 2008)

+ Que PPC said:


> Bleed - Evanescence
> 
> 
> BTW does anybody knows whats the name of a Tv show where a Withe old Men adopttwo little black guys... the big one was Will smith? and the little was who da heck?
> ...

Click to collapse



That my friend was a show called "*Different Strokes*".  Hilarious show back in the day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k <-- For those that don't know what he's talking about.


----------



## + Que PPC (Nov 3, 2008)

*Solitude - Evanescence*



P1Tater said:


> That my friend was a show called "*Different Strokes*".  Hilarious show back in the day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k <-- For those that don't know what he's talking about.

Click to collapse



Yessssss Yes it is!!!! Thanks P1Tater on my country it was called black or white or something... i saw this guy nad he is still at that height and my bro tolds me in that Tv show the little one is older than Will smith...

A rarely sickness isnt it?

But What am I talkin about willis? hahahaha Lol sorry about that.

and now...

The siren - Nightwish


----------



## zocster (Nov 3, 2008)

P1Tater said:


> That my friend was a show called "*Different Strokes*".  Hilarious show back in the day.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k <-- For those that don't know what he's talking about.

Click to collapse



Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## + Que PPC (Nov 3, 2008)

*Ramstein - Ich Wil????*

I dont know exactly the name but if you are interesting of my work see my user chanel at youtube....

-.-.-Amateur Video Edition-.-.-
.......Asimetria Moonspell.......


----------



## zeezee (Nov 3, 2008)

+ Que PPC said:


> I dont know exactly the name but if you are interesting of my work see my user chanel at youtube....
> 
> -.-.-Amateur Video Edition-.-.-
> .......Asimetria Moonspell.......

Click to collapse



Wow, nice job on painting your Wizard! i like the contrast of the body to the keyboard!
Liquid Heat - Leon


----------



## + Que PPC (Nov 3, 2008)

*it was my second wizard*

the first was blac glossy and red... see my signature PIMP my Wizard link... to see it....

Firestarter - Prodigy!!!!


----------



## Kraize (Nov 4, 2008)

*Muse - Plug in Baby*


----------



## derekwilkinson (Nov 4, 2008)

Oasis - The Shock of the Lightning


----------



## CraZyLiLbOy (Nov 4, 2008)

Lady Gaga ft. Colby O Donis - Just Dance


----------



## ilikepu (Nov 4, 2008)

lol im listening to stupid sprint customers


----------



## JimmyMcGee (Nov 4, 2008)

ilikepu said:


> lol im listening to stupid sprint customers

Click to collapse



They'd have to be stupid to be with Sprint.

I'm sorry that was a low blow.


----------



## zeezee (Nov 4, 2008)

CraZyLiLbOy said:


> Lady Gaga ft. Colby O Donis - Just Dance

Click to collapse



I Love this song!!
*Paparazzi - Lady Gaga!*


----------



## derekwilkinson (Nov 4, 2008)

JimmyMcGee said:


> They'd have to be stupid to be with Sprint.
> 
> I'm sorry that was a low blow.

Click to collapse



That was 
We have cheap unlimited data


----------



## + Que PPC (Nov 5, 2008)

*At 2Kbps unlimited data plan?????*

 Watcha talkin about willis??? 
http://mx.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k hahahaha LOl 

Sahara - Nightwish


----------



## CraZyLiLbOy (Nov 5, 2008)

zeezee said:


> I Love this song!!
> *Paparazzi - Lady Gaga!*

Click to collapse



it's a good song :]


----------



## farres (Nov 5, 2008)

recent movie I watched was Kill Bill
*Goodnight Moon - Shivaree*


----------



## joel2009 (Nov 7, 2008)

Paper Planes - Mia


----------



## zeezee (Nov 9, 2008)

Look of Love - ABC


----------



## farres (Nov 9, 2008)

*goodbye*

I have to send my device for repairing and I don't think it's coming back soon...*
Goodbye My Love Goodbye - Demis Roussos*


----------



## mendel129 (Nov 10, 2008)

----------------
Now playing: Filo & Peri - Dance With A Devil
via FoxyTunes


----------



## ilikepu (Nov 10, 2008)

lol yea kinda but yea if you heard some of the question i have u would agree lol


----------



## burgertime (Nov 11, 2008)

Frida Hyvonen- London


----------



## sheennick123456 (Nov 14, 2008)

death cab for cutie-I will possess your heart


----------



## zocster (Nov 23, 2008)

Dukes Of Daville - Cry Baby


----------



## zeezee (Nov 23, 2008)

Girl Next Door - Saving Jane


----------



## fr0st (Dec 11, 2008)

Imagine - A Perfect Circle


----------



## wanwarlock (Dec 11, 2008)

red album - weezer
hangman's hymn - sigh


----------



## ingerasu (Dec 12, 2008)

Sting - Desert Rose


----------



## Kraize (Dec 15, 2008)

*Hysteria - MUSE*

* I'm so addicted to this song.


----------



## Mikulec (Dec 15, 2008)

Dark Age - Seven


----------



## zeezee (Mar 20, 2009)

*Pleads and Postcards - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus*


----------



## crissg (Mar 20, 2009)

Rx Queen - Deftones


----------



## HRQ.SLV (Mar 21, 2009)

Black Ice - AC/DC

Last week my daughter and my son offered it to me at my birthday!!!
And along with it my wife offered me 2 tickets to watch AC/DC live here in Portugal next summer!!!
What a birthday!!!


----------



## zeezee (Mar 23, 2009)

Angel From Above - Groove Coverage


----------



## Kraize (Mar 24, 2009)

Grind With Me - Pretty Ricky


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thievery corp. - the richest man in babylon


----------



## CraZyLiLbOy (Mar 24, 2009)

Poker Face - Lady Gaga


----------



## kdj67f (Mar 24, 2009)

The Judas Kiss- Metallica













And Morphine, cure for pain.





Slightly eclectic? Perhaps more like ADD.


----------



## galaxys (Mar 25, 2009)

Blue Oyster Cult: Astronomy, Cities on Flame w/R&R, Don't Fear the Reaper, etc...


----------



## + Que PPC (Mar 25, 2009)

Ghost love score - Nightwish


----------



## gypsygirl13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chasing Pavements - Adele


----------



## DaveTheTytnIIGuy (Mar 25, 2009)

Blue Monday by New Order (On my own personal "Crankin' Up the 80's!" Playlist)
-AND-
Electric Avenue by Eddie Grant (Also on the 80's playlist, different genre though)

Dave


----------



## Kraize (Mar 26, 2009)

Can't Tell Me Nothin' - Kanye West


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2009)

mathieu boogaerts - tu es


----------



## Mikulec (Mar 26, 2009)

Ozzy - Crazy Train


----------



## akey (Mar 28, 2009)

Cross The Line - John Legend


----------



## DhaMajoR (Apr 1, 2009)

B.Y.O.B - System Of a Down


----------



## Kuime (Apr 1, 2009)

Porque te vas -Jeanette    I don't even know a single word，though


----------



## -PiLoT- (Apr 15, 2009)

get free - the vines

its a shame u cant get a txt file of your playlist


----------



## ingerasu (Apr 15, 2009)

Seaside Rendezvous - Queen


----------



## -PiLoT- (Apr 15, 2009)

faure - pavane

oh just to solidify my place as saddest member

kim wildes - cambodia


----------



## zeezee (Apr 15, 2009)

DaveTheTytnIIGuy said:


> Blue Monday by New Order (On my own personal "Crankin' Up the 80's!" Playlist)
> -AND-
> Electric Avenue by Eddie Grant (Also on the 80's playlist, different genre though)
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



Go 80's! Maybe some 70's too!!

Friday Night - *Arabesque*


----------



## -PiLoT- (Apr 16, 2009)

the cooper temle clause - who needs enemies


----------



## -PiLoT- (Apr 16, 2009)

i wish i could fly, riht into the sky

i used to sing this on boring nightshifts


on my own


----------



## Kraize (Apr 16, 2009)

The Anthem - Pitbull


----------



## ayujahndon (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunny Day - Akon


----------



## phezthie (Apr 16, 2009)

highway to hell - AC/DC


----------



## LivArt (Apr 16, 2009)

Stiff Upper Lip - AC/DC


----------



## -PiLoT- (Apr 16, 2009)

metallca - fade to black


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 16, 2009)

Doves - Kingdom of Rust

Fantastic album


----------



## -PiLoT- (Apr 16, 2009)

red hot chllis - save the population

oh and 

in this diary - the ataris


----------



## phezthie (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll Never Cry - Alice Cooper


----------



## -PiLoT- (Apr 17, 2009)

Since We've Been Wrong - the mars volta


----------



## DhaMajoR (Apr 17, 2009)

Grits - My Life Be Like



Hillsong United - From The Inside Out


----------



## mr.jaguar (Apr 17, 2009)

felons and revolutionaries - dope


----------



## Kraize (Apr 17, 2009)

Midnight (Feat. Casely) - Pitbull


----------



## zeezee (Apr 17, 2009)

Always - Blink 182


----------



## galaxys (Apr 17, 2009)

Suffragette City - David Bowie
Actually the whole album - Ziggy Stardust!


----------



## -PiLoT- (Apr 18, 2009)

the entire funeral for a friend album casually dressed nd deep in conversation


----------



## phezthie (Apr 18, 2009)

paranoid - black sabbath


----------



## Syd159 (Apr 18, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Dogs (live)


----------



## zeezee (Apr 19, 2009)

Hard to Get - Rick James


----------



## napsters (Apr 19, 2009)

All American Rejects - Gives You Hell.


----------



## Mikulec (Apr 19, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne live at Budokan


----------



## WM_Rizzo (Apr 19, 2009)

First song from my sig. Downright amazing.


----------



## stefa_1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anathema - Deep


----------



## -PiLoT- (Apr 19, 2009)

zeezee said:


> Hard to Get - Rick James

Click to collapse



lol superfreak


falco - vienna calling

nfectious like a virus


----------



## phezthie (Apr 21, 2009)

iron maiden - aces high


----------



## phezthie (Apr 22, 2009)

burn in hell - judas priest


----------



## zeezee (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't Phunk With My Heart - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## deuzeff (Apr 22, 2009)

Kings of Leon - Holy Roller Novocaine 

Nasty nasty


----------



## phezthie (Apr 22, 2009)

*metal rock rules*

highway star - deep purple


----------



## zeezee (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Brittany - Forever the Sickest Kids


----------



## galaxys (Apr 23, 2009)

Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## phezthie (Apr 23, 2009)

alice cooper - i'll never cry


----------



## zeezee (Apr 23, 2009)

Fast Car - The-Dream


----------



## galaxys (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm So Glad - Cream


----------



## gypsygirl13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sweet Ballad - Manchausen By Proxy  (Yes Man OST)


----------



## zeezee (Apr 23, 2009)

Sexy As Hell - Sarah Connor


----------



## deuzeff (Apr 23, 2009)

Rock rocky rock

Incubus with Anna Molly


----------



## zeezee (Apr 23, 2009)

Love Hurts - Incubus


----------



## deuzeff (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice 

I switch now to some good bass with Mr Kravitz - I belong to you


----------



## phezthie (Apr 24, 2009)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## Mikulec (Apr 24, 2009)

The Wheel and the Backlight - Duskfall


----------



## zeezee (Apr 24, 2009)

Stockholm Syndrome - Blink 182


----------



## derekwilkinson (Apr 25, 2009)

A Northern Soul - The Verve


----------



## phezthie (Apr 26, 2009)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## zeezee (Apr 27, 2009)

Save Me - Morandi
Suddenly - Arash


----------



## deuzeff (Apr 27, 2009)

The very last Ben Harper album with the Relentless 7, which one can from today on download on Amazon (.de for me).

So: *Mr Ben Harper* with the complete album, *White Lies For Dark Times *


----------



## DaveShaw (Apr 27, 2009)

Journey - Anyway you want it.

I know I'm sad, and I don't care 

Dave


----------



## galaxys (Apr 27, 2009)

Roadhouse Blues - The Doors!


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 28, 2009)

dj carsten - aftersun


----------



## phezthie (Apr 29, 2009)

zeezee said:


> Love Hurts - Incubus

Click to collapse



love hurts - nazareth


----------



## TITAN-23 (Apr 29, 2009)

Helter Skelter - The Beatles


----------



## galaxys (Apr 30, 2009)

Freedom of Choice - DEVO


----------



## zeezee (Apr 30, 2009)

Light After Night - Jakalope


----------



## zeezee (May 3, 2009)

The Show - Girls Aloud


----------



## -PiLoT- (May 3, 2009)

artst ; At-The-Drve-in

track ; Arc arsenal

Album ; Relationshiip of command


----------



## kdj67f (May 3, 2009)

I created the Sound of Madness.
Wrote the book on pain.
Somehow I'm still here,
To explain,
That the darkest hour never comes in the night.
You can sleep with a gun.
When you gonna wake up and fight... for yourself?


Shinedown, sound of madness


----------



## deuzeff (May 3, 2009)

Johnossi with song: Man must Dance


----------



## derekwilkinson (May 4, 2009)

TITAN-23 said:


> Helter Skelter - The Beatles

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5atAOOYrAAk

I like this version better


----------



## galaxys (May 4, 2009)

moving in stereo, touch and go, hello again, tonight she comes, shake it up - The CARS


----------



## gypsygirl13 (May 10, 2009)

Sonic Boom Six


----------



## orb3000 (May 11, 2009)

troublemakers - electrologe


----------



## galaxys (May 11, 2009)

space truckin, kentucky woman, smoke on the water, highway star, woman from tokyo - DEEP PURPLE


----------



## kdj67f (May 11, 2009)

all nightmare long - metallica


----------



## derekwilkinson (May 12, 2009)

Check The Meaning - Richard Ashcroft


----------



## MykeChester (May 13, 2009)

Grind 2 Halt - Static-X


----------



## + Que PPC (May 13, 2009)

Enter Sand man (metallica)
Siempre es de noche (Sanz)
Bad to the Bones ( who knows who sing this? ) does anybody remember to Christine? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-WOUaBckzw
ZZtop The grange


----------



## kommode (May 14, 2009)

Smoke on the Water ~ Deep Purple


----------



## phezthie (May 23, 2009)

July morning - uriah heep


----------



## fasfafsasaf (May 23, 2009)

static x - cult of static


----------



## sheennick123456 (May 23, 2009)

rahul sharma

om mani padme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx7-WFA43pY


----------



## damir-bosna (May 23, 2009)

jadakiss-checkmate (50 cent diss)


----------



## skyline247 (May 23, 2009)

Mishka-Higher Heights 

www.mishka.com


----------



## orb3000 (May 23, 2009)

Lila Downs - Paloma Negra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS_BpR4KZfM


----------



## skyline247 (May 23, 2009)

+ Que PPC said:


> Enter Sand man (metallica)
> Siempre es de noche (Sanz)
> Bad to the Bones ( who knows who sing this? ) does anybody remember to Christine? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-WOUaBckzw
> ZZtop The grange

Click to collapse



  Bad to the Bone. That, my friend, is sung by none other than the LEGENDARY George Thorogood & the Destroyers. Not sure your age, but it may have been a little before your time.  Awesome video and awesome song. Thanks.


****EDIT****
MULTIPLE POST - - PLEASE DELETE


----------



## skyline247 (May 23, 2009)

+ Que PPC said:


> Enter Sand man (metallica)
> Siempre es de noche (Sanz)
> Bad to the Bones ( who knows who sing this? ) does anybody remember to Christine? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-WOUaBckzw
> ZZtop The grange

Click to collapse



  Bad to the Bone. That, my friend, is sung by none other than the LEGENDARY George Thorogood & the Destroyers. Not sure your age, but it may have been a little before your time.  Awesome video and awesome song. Thanks.
  I remember watching Christine when it came out at the drive in movie theater. Scared the bejeesus out of me. Might have been also because it was horror night and you could get in for one admission and they played 3 horror movies. This as the feature film that they played last, and Halloween & Texas Chainsaw Massacre before that. Great films.


----------



## defcomg (May 23, 2009)

Topic Ft Rick Ross - Pedal to Floor


----------



## galaxys (May 24, 2009)

Well Thought Out Twinkles. Panic Switch. - Silversun Pickups


----------



## skyline247 (May 25, 2009)

4 non blondes-Whats Up  
http://www.lindaperry.net/

   Ya ya ya, I know Linda Perry, Courtney Love, Christina Aguilera, and Alicia Keys have something going on, but I still loved the song.  Just kidding.

  Mt. St. Helens Vietnam Band-Anchors Dropped
http://www.last.fm/music/Mt.+St.+Helens+Vietnam+Band/_/Anchors+Dropped  Look up SXSW music festival. Great upcoming band

  Yeah Yeah Yeahs-Zero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxZGYGojPeE Its blitz baby yeah. (In the voice of Austin Powers)

  Is it just me, or does Karen O's voice remind you of Chrissie Hynde?


----------



## mbarvian (May 26, 2009)

Sell your Soul - Hollywood Undead (love 'em)


----------



## orb3000 (May 28, 2009)

A LoungeOfMusic Mutation - D.N.A. - Vol. 1


----------



## + Que PPC (May 28, 2009)

*anybody knows the band name?*

Surfing on youtube i found a band that likes me you know is somethingh like alternative rock... soft as coldplay.

i cant remember the name heinz... hainz... henzi... WTF!!! does anybody knows them? please refresh my memory a little guys. 

BTW im listening at 

Stand alone complex OST - "Follow me"



skyline247 said:


> Bad to the Bone. That, my friend, is sung by none other than the LEGENDARY George Thorogood & the Destroyers. Not sure your age, but it may have been a little before your time.  Awesome video and awesome song. Thanks.
> I remember watching Christine when it came out at the drive in movie theater. Scared the bejeesus out of me. Might have been also because it was horror night and you could get in for one admission and they played 3 horror movies. This as the feature film that they played last, and Halloween & Texas Chainsaw Massacre before that. Great films.

Click to collapse



Yeah Thorogood!!! jejeje im not good with memery you know...

Yes Im 25 so maybe this is either on on my age but when first saw this movie i had 10 or 11????? jejeje you see 
ooooh yes the cinema car! i just go once to one of this:
Nice old times:


----------



## -PiLoT- (May 28, 2009)

koyanaasqatsi - philip glass


----------



## + Que PPC (May 28, 2009)

*YEAH!!!*



mikechannon said:


> K Harris - Orville song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16bgO2kX3XI
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



Oh my god you always making us laugh man!!!! hahaha


BTW - Mars Volta - Televators


----------



## galaxys (May 29, 2009)

Lowdown, Lido, Miss Sun...Boz Scaggs


----------



## dazzzdelux (May 29, 2009)

la roux - bulletproof http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQdC7h609k8

la roux- in for the kill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELRD8ZMYmrA&feature=channel


----------



## liamhere (May 29, 2009)

*RADIO 2*

God...im getting old


----------



## Tuncal (May 29, 2009)

The Suffocating Silence - Redemption


----------



## + Que PPC (Jun 4, 2009)

*Answering myself*

the name of the band i was looking for is HINDER......

thanks for all guys  

Lips of an angel - Hinder


----------



## galaxys (Jun 5, 2009)

girls on film, rio, hungry like the wolf, save a prayer, view to a kill, planet earth...DURAN DURAN


----------



## derekwilkinson (Jun 5, 2009)

Broken Love Song - Peter Doherty


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kool & the Gang Jungle fever


----------



## Paul_Days (Jun 5, 2009)

*me*

Empire of the Sun - Walking on a Dream

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMJjF4LHOkY

Paul


----------



## mbarvian (Jun 6, 2009)

Hollywood Undead - Young

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPCZOvPAgSc


----------



## derekwilkinson (Jun 6, 2009)

Brothers and Sisters - Blur


----------



## liamhere (Jun 6, 2009)

*have vh1 on @ work*

musical youth....pass the dutchie


----------



## derekwilkinson (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.last.fm/user/derekwilkinson9


----------



## zeezee (Jun 10, 2009)

Holiday (Bermudez-Chico Remix) - Hilary Duff


----------



## Rudegar (Jun 10, 2009)

just finished with listening to white zombie
now I listen to Turkish song of the damned by the pogues


----------



## mbarvian (Jun 11, 2009)

Hollywood Undead - Dead in Ditches


----------



## zeezee (Jun 11, 2009)

All Good Things (Come to an End) - Nelly Furtado


----------



## mbarvian (Jun 11, 2009)

Ready to Fall - Rise Against


----------



## zeezee (Jun 11, 2009)

Sirens - Angels And Airwaves


----------



## galaxys (Jun 11, 2009)

Evil Ways, Gypsy Queen, Soul Sacrifice, etc. - SANTANA


----------



## mbarvian (Jun 12, 2009)

Blurry - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## zeezee (Jun 12, 2009)

Breakdown - seether


----------



## galaxys (Jun 12, 2009)

Heart of Glass, The Tide is High, Rapture... - BLONDIE


----------



## Sho'nuff (Jun 12, 2009)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Anything Pink Floyd


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 12, 2009)

galaxys said:


> *BLONDIE*

Click to collapse



Good taste my friend!

Listening: Chola - Bossa Chola


----------



## galaxys (Jun 13, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Good taste my friend!

Click to collapse



Yes, Debbie Harry not only had a great voice but also was foxy looking! 

Heartbreaker - Pat Benatar


----------



## mbarvian (Jun 13, 2009)

zeezee said:


> Breakdown - seether

Click to collapse



LOVE them 

remedy's my fav by them.

Vermillion Part 2 - Slipknot


----------



## Sho'nuff (Jun 13, 2009)

Did I mention Pink Floyd yet? ha


----------



## zeezee (Jun 13, 2009)

I Love You - Ashanti


----------



## mbarvian (Jun 14, 2009)

Vitamin R (Leading Us Along) - Chevelle
Undead - Hollywood Undead
Ain't no rest for the wicked - Cage the Elephant
Wasteland - 10 Years
Dead in Ditches (AMAZING song) - Hollywood Undead


----------



## codybear (Jun 15, 2009)

Sabrepulse - I like to listen to 8bit/chiptune when I code, 
I don't know why, just do.
Parkway drive 
Escape the fate
a day to remember
a change of pace - Represent local music!! (well this is like two cities over)
we are the union
rise against
thrice
throwdown
sum 41
sublime
reel big fish
just surrender
four year strong
farewell
cute is what we aim for
blink 182
Authority zero - Represent local music!! Mesa!!
3oh!3

And tons tons more.
I am filling up my 500gb harddrive more and more each day,
and will probably end up buying a terabyte and half drive so I can fit all the music I'm getting on both drives. 

I have a list of literally like 2,000 more bands/groups/singers to go.
I want all of the music!


----------



## ryoojin83 (Jun 16, 2009)

King Without A Crown - Matisyahu


----------



## galaxys (Jun 16, 2009)

Today - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jun 22, 2009)

little boots - new in town


----------



## kingsizeriz (Jun 22, 2009)

In the Sun - Joseph Arthur


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jun 22, 2009)

kingsizeriz said:


> In the Sun - Joseph Arthur

Click to collapse



tjhats a good song

im also liking the new lady ga ga song paparazzi


----------



## Kraize (Jun 22, 2009)

Idiots - IRC


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jun 22, 2009)

is that even a song

if not thats actually clever


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Les hommes - Pousada do amor


----------



## mbarvian (Jun 23, 2009)

Starstrukk - 3OH!3


----------



## galaxys (Jun 23, 2009)

I Engineer (remix), Obsession, I Want You, etc. - ANIMOTION


----------



## josefcrist (Jun 24, 2009)

the fans and hard drives of my server. edit and this crazy video http://www.acetylated.com:8080/index.php?topic=12.0


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jun 24, 2009)

the kkoks - naive


----------



## udK (Jun 24, 2009)

Jamiroquai - Space Cowboy (David Morales Classic Remix)


----------



## LivArt (Jun 24, 2009)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock


----------



## damir-bosna (Jun 24, 2009)

Busta rhymes-arab money


----------



## wez89 (Jun 24, 2009)

Manian Ravers - Fantasy (Clubland 15)


----------



## ingerasu (Jun 24, 2009)

Bread - If


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jun 24, 2009)

Nightwish - Sacrament of wilderness


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 24, 2009)

Eva Gardner - Cookie jar


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jun 26, 2009)

Curently I'm listening to the sound of road constructions nearby...
Actually, I don't wanna hear it, but....what can I do?
Oh god, the sound is killing me.. I can't sleep at all..


----------



## Aiden-Athena (Jun 26, 2009)

All of Michael Jackson's hits.



It has been a very depressing day.


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jun 26, 2009)

Grandaddy - he simple, hes dumb hes the pilot


----------



## iwpantel (Jun 28, 2009)

Matt star Kuhle Fliege (Hugo rmx)


----------



## iwpantel (Jun 28, 2009)

Afefe Iku - Mirror Dance


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 28, 2009)

kaos & ce.el - around in circles


----------



## valentinovamsi (Jun 28, 2009)

Rihanna - Unfaithful


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jun 28, 2009)

Fourplay - 101 eastbound...


----------



## Noonski (Jun 28, 2009)

Regina Spektor's new Album - Far

And Yesterday Stumbled upon.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1764256

Harder Better Faster Finger Clip.


----------



## galaxys (Jun 28, 2009)

Station To Station (Album) - David Bowie


----------



## mbarvian (Jun 29, 2009)

From Heads Unworthy (great bridges ) - Rise Against


----------



## Paul_Days (Jun 29, 2009)

*...*

James Blunt - 1973

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAq0AbxhawI


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jun 29, 2009)

Toto - Lea...


----------



## theo1998 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Song, Artist*

She's a rebel - Green Day


----------



## Maniacfest (Jun 30, 2009)

Muse - Knights of Cydonia


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jun 30, 2009)

some 80's - 90's hits...


----------



## zeezee (Jun 30, 2009)

Designer Skyline - Owl City


----------



## Noonski (Jul 1, 2009)

Oeps looks like most have all been doing it wrong.

Post song followed by artist...

Good thing the OP popped back in to remind us 

Especially handy when it's a badn or person we have never heard of.

PS:
Fairwell to the Fairgrounds - White Lies


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 1, 2009)

Dj shadow - gdmfsob


----------



## mbarvian (Jul 1, 2009)

You Spin Me Right Round (Like a Record) - Dope (remix)


----------



## JR_de (Jul 1, 2009)

Everything Is In Its Right Place (Afefe Iku Re-Edit) - Radiohead


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 1, 2009)

sim ou nao - nova 40


----------



## zeezee (Jul 1, 2009)

mbarvian said:


> You Spin Me Right Round (Like a Record) - Dope (remix)

Click to collapse



<3

Knocked Out - Paula Abdul


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 2, 2009)

im posting two ha ha 

samantha fox - naughty girls (need love too)

and the ting tings - shut up and let me go


----------



## Kraize (Jul 2, 2009)

Right round - Flo Rida (or as i like to call him. Florida)


----------



## jaank (Jul 2, 2009)

Yazoo- Walk  Away From Love
Classic get's never ever old.


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 3, 2009)

clint mansell - aftermath


----------



## DaveShaw (Jul 3, 2009)

*Special D - Come With Me (Various Mixes) *

I don't know what's more sad:

I loved it when it came out
I never stopped loving it
I listen to 4 remixes back to back

 

Dave


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 3, 2009)

ha ha ha aawww bless


paramore - my heart


----------



## ingerasu (Jul 3, 2009)

wet wet wet - somewhere somehow


----------



## Noonski (Jul 3, 2009)

17 - Kings Of Leon

My boss was teasing me how great they where live at their concert yesterday, damn him.


----------



## + Que PPC (Jul 3, 2009)

Why dont you and I... Carlos Santana! ft. Nickelback


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

venezia - max leonidas


----------



## mbarvian (Jul 4, 2009)

Kraize said:


> Right round - Flo Rida (or as i like to call him. Florida)

Click to collapse



great song!

no other place - hollywood undead


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 4, 2009)

Everybody Knows - Leonard Cohen


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

-PiLoT- said:


> Everybody Knows - Leonard Cohen

Click to collapse



Great song mate!! 
-------------------------
elixir obsesion - andrey gorn


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah i just watched pump the volume


lady ga ga - just dance


----------



## ingerasu (Jul 5, 2009)

John Williams - Recuerdos de la Alhambra

i miss my guitar


----------



## vigin (Jul 5, 2009)

Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar on Me


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 5, 2009)

the futureheads - hounds of love


----------



## zeezee (Jul 5, 2009)

Sink Into Me - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## ASK768 (Jul 5, 2009)

Black hole sun - Soundgarden


----------



## josefcrist (Jul 6, 2009)

I am listening to Richard Cheese- Aperitif for destruction.  he covers popular songs in lounge music style.


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jul 7, 2009)

Shania twain - When


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 7, 2009)

hellogoddbye - (here) in your arms


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 8, 2009)

mellow magic - blank zulu


----------



## zeezee (Jul 8, 2009)

I Can't Stay Away - The Veronicas


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm Going Home - Ten Years After


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jul 9, 2009)

Some japaneese love songs...


----------



## Aiden-Athena (Jul 9, 2009)

Through The Monsoon - Tokyo Hotel.


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 11, 2009)

the veronicas - untouched


----------



## zeezee (Jul 11, 2009)

Angels - Morandi


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 12, 2009)

breaking benjiman - BREATH


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 12, 2009)

the X ecutioners - its going down


----------



## mbarvian (Jul 12, 2009)

-PiLoT- said:


> breaking benjiman - BREATH

Click to collapse



AMAZING song. imo better than diary of jane.

dude's got a great voice


----------



## orelsi (Jul 13, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix - All Along the Watchtower


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Jul 13, 2009)

Muse - SuperMassive Black Hole

then

Mr Hudson feat Kanye West - SuperNova

my playlist, it sorts all the songs by alphabetically


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 13, 2009)

release your mind - swell sesion rmx


----------



## xX SPION KOP Xx (Jul 13, 2009)

'Where Did All The Love Go' by Kasabian, off 'The West Rider Pauper Lunatic Asylum' album.... Awesome.....


----------



## derekwilkinson (Jul 14, 2009)

Lonely Soul - UNKLE


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jul 14, 2009)

Intricacy - Armin van Buuren


----------



## xX SPION KOP Xx (Jul 14, 2009)

Sound of Bamboo - Kevin and Perry Go Large CD2


----------



## ingerasu (Jul 14, 2009)

Toto - Rosanna


----------



## stylez (Jul 15, 2009)

Mazzy Star - So Tonight That I Might See


----------



## darrenalex (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi all...


Summer of 69 - Ricky Martyn


----------



## sheennick123456 (Jul 16, 2009)

darrenalex said:


> Hi all...
> 
> 
> Summer of 69 - Ricky Martyn

Click to collapse



dude its Bryan Adams




song - time traveller
artist - rahul sharma


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jul 17, 2009)

Milk & toast & honey - Roxette


----------



## stylez (Jul 17, 2009)

J Dilla - Jay Stay Paid 

"R.I.P"


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Jul 23, 2009)

Kid Cudi, Kanye West and Common - I Poke Her Face


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 23, 2009)

oblivion - climatic


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Jul 23, 2009)

Drake feat Lil Wayne - Unstoppable

then most likely the rest of Drakes Mixtape - "So Far Gone"


----------



## xX SPION KOP Xx (Jul 23, 2009)

...my wife.....snoring!!!


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jul 23, 2009)

Follow the reaper - Children of boddom


----------



## stylez (Jul 24, 2009)

Self Compilation.

01. Pulp Fiction - Ezekiel
02. Braintax - Taxation
03. Hilltop Hoods - 1979
04. The Odd Couple - Day I Was Born (remix)
05. The Game - Too Much (Feat. Nate Dogg) (Produced By Scott Storch)
06. Mud Kids - Pulp Diction
07. Jedi Mind Tricks - Uncommon Valor A Vietnam Story (Feat R.A. The Rugged Man)
08. Masta Ace - Dear Diary
09. Mark B - Its On You (feat skinnyman)
10. The Reavers - Shadows
11. DJ Roddy Rod, , Cy Young - Everyday Campaign
12. Illogic - Favorite Things
13. Kanye West - Two Words (Feat Mos Def Freeway And The Harlem Boys Choir)
14. Jay-z Vs Necro - Justify My Thug
15. Apathy - Drive It Like I Stole It
16. The Beatnuts - Supa Supreme
17. Sabac - Fight Until The End (feat Immortal Technique and Roosevel Phillips)


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jul 26, 2009)

Just watching naruto shippuuden anime eps.117...
Maybe I'll listen some old hits later..


----------



## -PiLoT- (Jul 26, 2009)

phillip sheppard - crystallised beauty


----------



## phezthie (Jul 28, 2009)

usok - asin


----------



## TalhaQasim (Jul 28, 2009)

Mainly Music


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 29, 2009)

in the mood for love - s-stone inc.


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jul 29, 2009)

Just listening to my GF complains, she's mad at me since last night...


----------



## jad011 (Jul 29, 2009)

your english is good- tokyo police club


----------



## Dareckshane (Jul 29, 2009)

I like many songs but my most favorite song is "Don't Matter" which was sung by Akon.


----------



## liamhere (Jul 29, 2009)

*i am listening to..........*

rubbish music while on hold to orange CS


----------



## stylez (Jul 29, 2009)

liamhere said:


> rubbish music while on hold to orange CS

Click to collapse



Isn't it always "no matter what company" 

& good luck


----------



## Gretzky09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Paranormal attack - Be with you


----------



## Ed Zachary (Jul 29, 2009)

Three simultaneous conference calls. 
On speakerphones.
At full volume.
With some participants taking part in more than one conversation.
In a 14-foot by 14-foot space.
With plenty of side conversations/arguments.

While trying to concentrate on my job (unrelated to the conference calls) and meet yet another "critical" deadline...


But, hey, I AM working and still getting a paycheck...


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 29, 2009)

no googbye . water


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Jul 30, 2009)

Some 80s - 90s hits...


----------



## galaxys (Jul 30, 2009)

Say It Right [Dummies Club Mix] - Ultra Electro 2


----------



## midnitefreakin (Jul 30, 2009)

1. I am a bomb creator

2. Bruce Springsteen - Jersey Gal


----------



## anddep (Jul 30, 2009)

Eminem - Beautiful
Eminem - Stan
Lynard Skynard - Freebird


----------



## @rj*n (Aug 1, 2009)

playing rt now::
Notion- Kings Of Leon


----------



## liamhere (Aug 1, 2009)

cars  tubeway army (gary numan)


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 1, 2009)

liamhere said:


> cars  tubeway army (gary numan)

Click to collapse



Love that song!!! 
Cheers,
---------------------------
doorpusher pt 2 - bassman


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Aug 3, 2009)

Armin van buuren - don't kow what album.


----------



## lunakirb (Aug 3, 2009)

my hero is me - medusa


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 3, 2009)

sandunga -lila downs


----------



## nimish_fun (Aug 4, 2009)

Killing in the name of -- RATM


----------



## ingerasu (Aug 4, 2009)

U2 - Stay.........


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Aug 4, 2009)

Toy box - Earth, wind, water, & fire


----------



## ChrBeck (Aug 4, 2009)

Nickelback - This Afternoon


----------



## nimish_fun (Aug 5, 2009)

Clocks -- ColdPlay


----------



## sceep (Aug 5, 2009)

In search of sunrise 5 - Tiesto


----------



## stylez (Aug 5, 2009)

Mf Doom DangerDoom - The Mouse And The Mask


----------



## de Wolfe (Aug 5, 2009)

THE BEATLES - While my guitar gently weeps


----------



## liamhere (Aug 5, 2009)

*@ work*

black - wonderful life

on BBC Radio 2 via SKY Tv


----------



## nimish_fun (Aug 5, 2009)

Mama I m coming Home - Ozzy


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 5, 2009)

sunrise of fuijawa - lemongrass


----------



## addicus (Aug 5, 2009)

Song from my 2nd Album "Freedom Fighter".

"Deeper Down" http://usershare.net/crrue0fwo5f8


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Aug 5, 2009)

Band Of Skulls - I Know What I Am


----------



## stylez (Aug 5, 2009)

Seether - Hang On


----------



## redbandana (Aug 6, 2009)

Leave's Eyes- For Amelie (something I normally wouldn't listen to but it is a great tune)


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Aug 6, 2009)

ABBA - dancing queen


----------



## nimish_fun (Aug 6, 2009)

She hates me -- POM


----------



## ingerasu (Aug 6, 2009)

*just watched Ice Age 3*

Lou Rawls - You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Aug 6, 2009)

Bayside - their album 
but at this moment "They're Not Horses They're Unicorns"


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 7, 2009)

remixes - bally sagoo


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Aug 7, 2009)

Nightwish - Dark Passion Play album


----------



## nimish_fun (Aug 7, 2009)

Kokaine -- Rammstein


----------



## stylez (Aug 7, 2009)

Dido - My Life


----------



## Aundine (Aug 7, 2009)

I am now listening to Michael Jackson and Paul Mc Cartney's song titled Say Say Say.

I love this song.



http://emoquiz.net


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Aug 9, 2009)

LMFAO - Shots


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Aug 10, 2009)

Lagu2 tempoe doeloe...


----------



## flyboyovyick (Aug 10, 2009)

Another one bites the dust- Queen!

lol

Last.FM!


----------



## nimish_fun (Aug 10, 2009)

Blaze of glory -- Bon Jovi.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 10, 2009)

always in my heart - bent


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Aug 10, 2009)

ive been all over the place today with music, im listing to Kid Cudi right now..but heres whats next on my playlist : 

Kid Cudi - Call Me Moon Man
Clipse feat Rock City - Warning
Consequence feat Band Camp - Closer
Lil Wayne feat Pharell - Yes


----------



## addicus (Aug 11, 2009)

Ludacris today.


----------



## stylez (Aug 11, 2009)

Current & next couple of trax in playlist:

Plan B - Sick 2 Def 192
Braintax  - Syriana Style
Hieroglyphics - Shift Shape


----------



## sheennick123456 (Aug 11, 2009)

oceanlab-sirens of the sea


----------



## Aegishua (Aug 12, 2009)

You're the One by Rev Theory.


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Aug 20, 2009)

Sydney forest - Once in a blue moon...


----------



## CraZyLiLbOy (Aug 20, 2009)

I gotta feeling - black eyed peas


----------



## supersanj (Aug 20, 2009)

nelly n kelly - dimemna


----------



## adamkhanmian (Aug 21, 2009)

sweet dreams (are made of these) - Eurythmics


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 22, 2009)

adamkhanmian said:


> sweet dreams (are made of these) - Eurythmics

Click to collapse



Love that song!
------------------
Smokey downtempo mix  Strepsil!!

Great weekend to all XDA érs!!


----------



## galaxys (Aug 22, 2009)

My Generation - The Who


----------



## stylez (Aug 22, 2009)

OPM - Heaven Is A Halfpipe


----------



## adamkhanmian (Aug 22, 2009)

Lips of an angel - Hinder


----------



## stylez (Aug 22, 2009)

adamkhanmian said:


> Lips of an angel - Hinder

Click to collapse



Cool song never heard of them but recognized soon as YouTubed


----------



## adamkhanmian (Aug 22, 2009)

We Will rock you - Queen


----------



## stylez (Aug 23, 2009)

Placebo - Every You Every Me [Single Mix] "Cruel Intentions"


----------



## orelsi (Aug 23, 2009)

Busta Rhymes - Arab Money


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 23, 2009)

A forest - The Cure


----------



## derekwilkinson (Aug 25, 2009)

Lonely Soul - Richard Ashcroft


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Aug 25, 2009)

im all over the place with the playlist im listening to right now..here are the next 5 tracks out of 110:

1. Don Omar - Blue Zone ( Dembow Remix ) 
2. Drake feat. Peter Bjorn & John - Lets Call It Off.
3. Death Cab For Cutie - I Will Possess Your Heart.
4. Smashing Pumpkins - Zero.
5. Lupe Fiasco - Shining Down.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bella lugosi is dead - Bauhaus


----------



## sp3dev (Aug 25, 2009)

Right now my playlist is as follows:
Ready To Fall - Rise Against (one of my favourite songs of my favourite band)
Stripsearch - Faith No More
Vertigo - U2


----------



## Shadow_Nexus (Aug 26, 2009)

Mariah carey - don't know what album..


----------



## eidolon88 (Aug 26, 2009)

Keiko Matsui - Bonfire in the piano


----------



## Ev0luti0n_ (Aug 26, 2009)

eidolon88 said:


> Keiko Matsui - Bonfire in the piano

Click to collapse



I am listening right now to a streaming radio station... 

http://85.25.141.141:9910

Only 4 techno Radio

Hard Techno / Schranz techno!  simply one of the best radios out there when it comes to hard techno...


----------



## Alan Chan (Aug 26, 2009)

Can't Get it Out of My Head - Velvet Revolver


----------



## @rj*n (Aug 26, 2009)

It Ends Tonight- The All-American Rejects
Good Life- Kanye West
I'm Gonna Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight- U2
Sliver- Nirvana
Catching The Light- Antoine Dufour (Instrumental)
Drifting- Andy Mckee (Instrumental)


----------



## zzl0919 (Aug 27, 2009)

Vanessa Carlton,Linkin Park,Bon Jovi,etc


----------



## addicus (Aug 28, 2009)

Sexual moaning and it's turning me on.


----------



## jenny1980 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ray LaMontagne - Gossip In the Grain

His songs "You Are the Best Thing" and "Let It Be Me" are awesome. He has a soulful voice.


Jenny


----------



## kareeem (Aug 29, 2009)

The air condition if that counts.


----------



## galaxys (Aug 29, 2009)

Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## stylez (Aug 29, 2009)

John Denver - Leaving, On A Jet Plane


----------



## denco7 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ting Tings.....That's Not My Name.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 29, 2009)

Photographic - Depeche Mode


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Aug 30, 2009)

Ludacris ft. Sum 41 - Get Back (remix)
heard it from a friends mobile and liked it!!


----------



## stephenmorphey (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello every body

I love to listen songs.
Right now I am listening I am so paid-Akon

The mix between Akon's voice and the beat on this song is beautiful.He is so great mixing his voice with the beats, which is why he is great.This is the type of music that makes me dream of 1 day working in the music industry LOL! Classic song!


----------



## barbapappa_86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Scray Kids Scaring Kids - Faces


----------



## stylez (Aug 31, 2009)

cbeebies it's driving me mad but if i turn off bobbins will get ANGRY


----------



## mandycandy (Aug 31, 2009)

at the moment I am always switching between various songs that fit perfectly to my mood and support my mood swings perfectly. I am kind of a beautiful mess these days because I have to face a lot of problems, but I am sure with these songs I get out of my mess. 

ashley tisdale - how do you love someone
the veronicas - untouched
dolly parton - cologne, jesus & gravity,


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Aug 31, 2009)

2678 songs in my music libary (not much but I lost few hundreads when I reinstalled my PC) currently all of them on shuffle !!
Linkin Park - Fuse
just ended!
Fresh - Tarantula (real author is Spyda - but in this album its Fresh ?? )
just started!!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 31, 2009)

Los ladrones - la septima ola


----------



## anubis_cray (Aug 31, 2009)

Either Way I Lose - Nina Simone


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Aug 31, 2009)

Pendulum - Different


----------



## anubis_cray (Aug 31, 2009)

Country Girl - Black Sabbath


----------



## ingerasu (Sep 1, 2009)

Pearl Jam - Daughter


----------



## stylez (Sep 1, 2009)

Eminem - Relapse (Deluxe Edition)


----------



## anubis_cray (Sep 1, 2009)

A Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh - Celtic Frost


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 1, 2009)

safariways - land of the hot mornings


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Sep 1, 2009)

Linkin Park - Poinths of Authority 2


----------



## anubis_cray (Sep 2, 2009)

Terrible Lie (NIN Cover Acoustic) - Marilyn Manson


----------



## supersanj (Sep 3, 2009)

Bob Marley - Legend Album.


----------



## zeezee (Sep 4, 2009)

Lights Out - MSI


----------



## -PiLoT- (Sep 4, 2009)

is that mindless self indulgence???

La Roux - In for the kill


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bollywood hits!!


----------



## mavrik64 (Sep 6, 2009)

shadow of the wind - Black Sabbath


----------



## galaxys (Sep 6, 2009)

All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople


----------



## stylez (Sep 6, 2009)

Pitbull - Rebelution


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sandunga - Lila Downs


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Sep 6, 2009)

Nelly - If 
nice song!!!


----------



## denco7 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sex and Candy__Marcy Playground

Head Like A Hole__Nine Inch Nails


----------



## wez89 (Sep 7, 2009)

Complete Silence


----------



## chris10230 (Sep 7, 2009)

The Strokes - Vision of Division


----------



## anubis_cray (Sep 8, 2009)

Nephilim Sons - Septic Flesh


----------



## Noonski (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## supersanj (Sep 8, 2009)

50 Cent - Get Rich or Die Tryin'


----------



## anubis_cray (Sep 8, 2009)

Severance - Dead Can Dance


----------



## stylez (Sep 8, 2009)

Morcheeba - Big Calm


----------



## galaxys (Sep 9, 2009)

Planet Claire - B-52's


----------



## chris10230 (Sep 9, 2009)

Calvin Harris - The Rain


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Sep 9, 2009)

Linkin Park - Figure.09


----------



## ibeqa (Sep 9, 2009)

Exctasy of gold - Ennio Morricone & Metallica


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 9, 2009)

galaxys said:


> Planet Claire - B-52's

Click to collapse



Love that song!!!
--------------------
No hay problema - Pink Martini


----------



## rachelgrr (Sep 9, 2009)

You Are the Best Thing - Ray LaMontagne


Rachel


----------



## stylez (Sep 9, 2009)

Adam F - Colours
F-jam


----------



## ingerasu (Sep 9, 2009)

Extreme - Hole Hearted


----------



## adamkhanmian (Sep 10, 2009)

paimona (coke studio version) - Zeb and Haniya

check it out on youtube...Persian song...awsome!!!!!


----------



## galaxys (Sep 10, 2009)

Hot Stuff, On the Radio, Bad Girls, etc. - Donna Summer


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 10, 2009)

Snowboy - Descarga angixi


----------



## anubis_cray (Sep 10, 2009)

Blind Justice - Agnostic Front


----------



## -PiLoT- (Sep 11, 2009)

biffy clyro - saturday superhouse


----------



## anubis_cray (Sep 11, 2009)

High Hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## john.marshel (Sep 12, 2009)

*what are listening?*

hi 
zeezee

I don't have this artist song, and also i never listen this artist name so you have to clarify name who is he or she ?  Sorry for that I cant give answer. If you have require some other singers song so I will give you.


----------



## anubis_cray (Sep 12, 2009)

Death Triumphant - My Dying Bride


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Sep 12, 2009)

Xzibit - A Minute to Pray


----------



## sepponearth (Sep 16, 2009)

Mogwai - Sine Wave


----------



## Hardrun (Sep 17, 2009)

Phantom of Opera - Iron Maiden.


----------



## anubis_cray (Sep 17, 2009)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Bargsbeer (Sep 18, 2009)

Howard Stern


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tijuana sessions - nortec collective


----------



## theumad (Sep 18, 2009)

Ladder to the Sky (Underwater Remix) - The Trance Collection Volume 3


----------



## rafalinx (Sep 18, 2009)

Xutos e Pontapés - Sem Eira nem Beira 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz9C0xaLTxE


----------



## anubis_cray (Sep 18, 2009)

Roots Bloody Roots - Sepultura


----------



## rafalinx (Sep 18, 2009)

Mariza - Barco Negro


----------



## rafalinx (Sep 19, 2009)

The Stranger Song - Leonard Cohen


----------



## vigin (Sep 19, 2009)

Opos Tha Fevgis - Mihalis Hatzigiannis


----------



## -PiLoT- (Sep 19, 2009)

cant remember if i added this or not but 

florence and the machine - drumming song


----------



## rafalinx (Sep 19, 2009)

- when i look in your eyes - diana krall


----------



## -PiLoT- (Sep 20, 2009)

Shakira - She Wolf (Calvin Harris Remix)


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2009)

thr richest man in babylon - thievery corp


----------



## martineargent (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi 
I listen "Here Without You Baby" from 3 Doors Down.


----------



## rafalinx (Sep 21, 2009)

Clandestino - Manu Chao


----------



## rafalinx (Sep 21, 2009)

afternoon special report for guitar lovers:  

Entre dos aguas - Paco de Lucia


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgUwD9e8uNM


----------



## rafalinx (Sep 22, 2009)

Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits


----------



## stylez (Sep 22, 2009)

Beth Orton - Devil Song


----------



## rafalinx (Sep 22, 2009)

Into My Arms - Nick Cave


----------



## -PiLoT- (Nov 5, 2009)

flashback - calvin harris


----------



## zannyboy (Nov 6, 2009)

Atreyu - The Crimson


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 6, 2009)

Bella Lugosi is dead - Bauhaus


----------



## parth212 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sinnerman-Felix da House cat remix

(its the song played in the new HTC commercials)


----------



## galaxys (Nov 6, 2009)

So What (live) - Ministry


----------



## lilchip85 (Nov 6, 2009)

Arcangel Ft Daddy Yankee - Quiero Decirte


----------



## stylez (Nov 16, 2009)

Plaid - New Family


----------



## anubis_cray (Nov 16, 2009)

Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## Vonrottes (Nov 16, 2009)

Ayria - Winter Love Song.
Im a bit of an odd apple.

Next is SOAD - stealing society


----------



## galaxys (Nov 16, 2009)

Check My Brain - Alice In Chains


----------



## anubis_cray (Nov 17, 2009)

If I Was Your Vampire - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Konig (Nov 17, 2009)

Soulja Boy - Crank That (Travis Barker Remix)


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Nov 17, 2009)

The Crystal Method - Bound Too Long (Hyper Remix)


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Signal theory - feelin free


----------



## Vonrottes (Nov 17, 2009)

Apocalyptica - I dont care


----------



## Konig (Nov 17, 2009)

Breaking Benjamin - Sugarcoat


----------



## chris10230 (Nov 17, 2009)

OutKast - Roses


----------



## stylez (Nov 17, 2009)

Rihanna - Russian Roulette


----------



## AxlR (Nov 17, 2009)

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## the-equinoxe (Nov 17, 2009)

AxlR said:


> Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus

Click to collapse



Walking in my shoes, and behind the wheel where my favorites back in the days (even seen them live  )

Nowadays I am more in lines of Tool (also great live band).


----------



## scilor (Nov 17, 2009)

Rammstein - Ich tuh dir weh


----------



## -PiLoT- (Nov 17, 2009)

roxette - dangerous


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Anima Sound System - hymnusz (2 mix)


----------



## galaxys (Nov 18, 2009)

Rock n Roll Animal - Lou Reed


----------



## Vonrottes (Nov 27, 2009)

Owl City - Sky diver


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2009)

Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## galaxys (Nov 30, 2009)

Stigmata (the look in your eyes) - Ministry


----------



## Vonrottes (Nov 30, 2009)

Owl city - the christmas song...lol


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Nov 30, 2009)

Recoil - 99 To Life


----------



## stylez (Dec 1, 2009)

Fabric Live v.17 - Aim (Mix)


----------



## Konig (Dec 2, 2009)

Canon in D


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2009)

Asturias - Isaac Albeniz
John Williams performing


----------



## erwinpiero (Dec 2, 2009)

Joe Satriani - Love Thing


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thievery corp. - The richest man in Babylon


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2009)

Led Zeppelin - Rock & Roll


----------



## galaxys (Dec 3, 2009)

Soul Sacrifice - Santana


----------



## Vonrottes (Dec 3, 2009)

Deadmau5 - Hi friend


----------



## gideonMorrison (Dec 4, 2009)

Paperthin Hymn - Anberlin


----------



## stylez (Dec 4, 2009)

Urge Overkill - Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon


----------



## rajivshahi (Dec 4, 2009)

Lamb Of God- Laid To Rest


----------



## N.Creep (Dec 5, 2009)

Oomph! - Sandmann

Next number is:

Nirvana - Smells like a Teen Spirit


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Dec 5, 2009)

KORN - Seed


----------



## nathanpc (Dec 6, 2009)

Red Hot + Rio CD 
It's a New Bossa CD, and as I'm Brazilian, I like very much.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sia - Breath me


----------



## galaxys (Dec 7, 2009)

Space Truckin - Deep Purple


----------



## nathanpc (Dec 7, 2009)

Black Eyed Peas - I Gotta Felling


----------



## rajivshahi (Dec 7, 2009)

She Dies Today by Lost Oblivions..

Next track>>  Her Demice by Antim Grahan...


----------



## Vonrottes (Dec 7, 2009)

Type O Neg. - My Girlfirends Girlfriend


----------



## nathanpc (Dec 8, 2009)

Raul Seixas - Al Capone


----------



## fiktion (Dec 10, 2009)

"Unreachable" by John Frusciante


----------



## nathanpc (Dec 10, 2009)

Primus - The Devil Came Down To Georgia


----------



## DaveShaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Last: Sweet - Wig Wham Bang
Now: J-Kwon - Tipsy (Remix)
Next: Blink 182 - What's my age again?


Dave


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2009)

The cure . Killing an arab


----------



## lilchip85 (Dec 13, 2009)

Arcangel - como tu me tocas


----------



## diekidscott (Dec 14, 2009)

Muse- Uprising


----------



## galaxys (Dec 15, 2009)

David Bowie - Lady Stardust


----------



## fiktion (Dec 15, 2009)

evieparsons said:


> I'm listening to Bad Company by Fiver Finger Death Punch. Great remake song.

Click to collapse



I just got the album a few days ago, and that is a really good cover.

"Mein Herz Brennt" by Rammstein.


----------



## rajivshahi (Dec 15, 2009)

光良 - 童话  ( chinese song)

translate>>> Guang Liang - Tong Hua ( Wang Guang Liang is singer) and Tong Hua means (Fairy Tale)


----------



## N.Creep (Dec 25, 2009)

Three Days Grace- Riot 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GogYGYX3CU
(Nice number if you like rock!)

Next number:

Rammstein - Links 2 3 4


----------



## fiktion (Dec 25, 2009)

Babylon by David Gray

@N. Creep - Links 2 3 4... Good song! Have you heard their latest CD?


----------



## denco7 (Dec 26, 2009)

Garbage- " I'm Only Happy When It Rains "


----------



## galaxys (Dec 26, 2009)

Doors - Riders on the Storm


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 27, 2009)

Mecano - Hijo de la luna


----------



## yash08 (Dec 27, 2009)

Kansas - Carry On My Wayward Son


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQTCGzvRQIw


----------



## fiktion (Dec 29, 2009)

"You Can't Always Get What You Want" by The Rolling Stones


----------



## galaxys (Dec 29, 2009)

The WHO - My Generation (14:45 min)


----------



## dov74 (Dec 31, 2009)

The Aliens - The Happy Song


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2010)

^^^^That song is just too darn happy. Nobody is that happy.


----------



## magicalan (Jan 1, 2010)

l' amore - sonohra  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQt2MYnVeGA
i dont really understand the song but it sounds nice


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw

Some things never change. The man is playing a Fender Strat.


----------



## fiktion (Jan 5, 2010)

"Helden" by Apocalyptica

It's a cover of the David Bowie song, "Heroes." It's in German, and the singer is Till Lindemann of Rammstein. Top notch, for sure.


----------



## juppmapice (Jan 5, 2010)

DI.fm Classic Trance Channel


----------



## newdecember (Jan 5, 2010)

fiktion said:


> "Helden" by Apocalyptica
> 
> It's a cover of the David Bowie song, "Heroes." It's in German, and the singer is Till Lindemann of Rammstein. Top notch, for sure.

Click to collapse



i'll need to have a look for that song 

currently listening to 
'Innuendo' by Queen - just seen We Will rock you for the first time 

and 

'Kings and Queens' by 30 seconds to mars


----------



## stylez (Jan 5, 2010)

KiD CuDi - My World


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dj Tuque - Buddha rides shotgun


----------



## galaxys (Jan 6, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze


----------



## fiktion (Jan 24, 2010)

"The Times They Are A-Changin'" by Bob Dylan

Been listening to all sorts of chill music this morning. Neil Young, Bob Seger, acoustic Bon Jovi, Dave Matthews, and now some Dylan.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jan 25, 2010)

one mic- nas


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2010)

organic grooves - know now go


----------



## OG (Jan 26, 2010)

I Like Money - Millionaires


----------



## fiktion (Jan 26, 2010)

Coasters - Yakety Yak (Don't Talk Back)


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2010)

Tommy Hool - fire nova tunes


----------



## MolecularConnector (Jan 27, 2010)

Let There Be Light (Atomic Pulse vs. Perplex Remix) - Astral Projection


----------



## tlglegacy (Jan 27, 2010)

The Longest Road by Morgan Page (DEADMAU5 REMIX) 


Savage song give it a listen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7TMWRQqfMw

i love the techno beats


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just chilli´n out
Thievery corp - Richest man in babylon


----------



## fiktion (Jan 31, 2010)

Eric Clapton - Crossroads [Live]


----------



## Andrewwelton (Jan 31, 2010)

Every Time I Die - Ebolarama

woot woot


----------



## fiktion (Feb 1, 2010)

Toadies - Backslider


----------



## stylez (Feb 1, 2010)

Big Daddy Kane - Any Type of Way


----------



## rus-expert (Feb 1, 2010)

Geoffrey Thompson - relaxing music.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 5, 2010)

Atmosphere 69 1hr live show


----------



## wovens (Feb 5, 2010)

Football! Radio 5 Live in England.


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Feb 6, 2010)

Right now I'm listening to Bad Romance by Lady GaGa


----------



## michyprima (Feb 6, 2010)

it's my life - bon jovi


----------



## Infinite76 (Feb 6, 2010)

Check out my sig


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 8, 2010)

it's tricky- bloodhound gang


----------



## liamhere (Feb 8, 2010)

*the sharp boys*

house music....real house music!


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 10, 2010)

Not quite sure...wife's singing something but I just canny make it out!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> Not quite sure...wife's singing something but I just canny make it out!!!

Click to collapse



Lol!!
Same here, my wife singes in the shower


----------



## KrazyBlonde (Feb 11, 2010)

the fender mytouch commercial lol


----------



## Irishpride (Feb 11, 2010)

If Life Gives You Lemons...Paint That **** Gold - Atmosphere


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lila Downs - Malagueña


----------



## fiktion (Feb 11, 2010)

Pearl Jam - Just Breathe


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 12, 2010)

George Formby - When I'm Cleaning Windows


----------



## stylez (Feb 12, 2010)

AZ - Street Life


----------



## Pluto (Feb 12, 2010)

System Of a Down -  B.Y.O.B.


----------



## raghu13uk (Feb 13, 2010)

"Give me some sunshine" - from Hindi movie "3 Idiots".
(One of the best songs with lots of meaning in it).


----------



## Pluto (Feb 13, 2010)

Nickelback - Never Again


----------



## Win_XP (Feb 14, 2010)

np: Kosheen - Overkill


----------



## noside12123 (Feb 14, 2010)

-On The Brightside-NeverShoutNever!


----------



## galaxys (Feb 14, 2010)

galaxys said:


> Check My Brain - Alice In Chains

Click to collapse



Bump, I'm into it right now


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 14, 2010)

Matin Denny - On green dolphin st.


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm in a mellow mood so currently listening to 'Pachelbel's Cannon in D major' though I may listen to some Pink Floyd afterwards


----------



## pegun (Feb 15, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> I'm in a mellow mood so currently listening to 'Pachelbel's Cannon in D major' though I may listen to some Pink Floyd afterwards

Click to collapse



Google "I hate Pachelbel's Cannon" to view the youtube video.  It's great but the forums don't allow outside links

Currently listening to the New Mudvayne CD, didn't even know it came out a month ago so I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 15, 2010)

pegun said:


> Google "I hate Pachelbel's Cannon" to view the youtube video. It's great but the forums don't allow outside links
> 
> Currently listening to the New Mudvayne CD, didn't even know it came out a month ago so I'm trying to catch up.

Click to collapse



Actually heard it before, very good.........thanks for reminding me though as I just watched it again


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 23, 2010)

Kraftwerk - Das Model


----------



## galaxys (Feb 24, 2010)

Stevie Nicks - Stand Back


----------



## stylez (Feb 24, 2010)

Ratatat - “9 Beats” Track 04


----------



## napsterdj (Feb 24, 2010)

Claes Rosen - Endeavour [Original Mix]


----------



## Semseddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Royksopp - what else is there


----------



## dioadi (Feb 25, 2010)

wow, from the start till' the last, there's nothing that i know 

anyway, currently i'm listening to
Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound Of Silence


----------



## AdrianK (Feb 26, 2010)

Boston - Foreplay / Long time, because sometimes I need a break from thrash metal =P


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pedro Infante - Canciones de 1900


----------



## stylez (Feb 27, 2010)

Natty - Bedroom Eyes (Acoustic)


----------



## Win_XP (Feb 27, 2010)

Borgore - Guided Relaxation Dub , crazy stuff


----------



## galaxys (Feb 28, 2010)

Rush - Subdivisions!


----------



## leemoss84 (Feb 28, 2010)

livemixtapes.com  all free mixtapes. new **** everday!


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 1, 2010)

Monty Python - Always look on the bright side of life

....followed by.......

Blue Öyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper


----------



## ceesheim (Mar 2, 2010)

cake-the distance 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKax7euEM5Q


----------



## ceesheim (Mar 2, 2010)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg8gEIBs5CU


----------



## avatar_43 (Mar 2, 2010)

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In the Name


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 3, 2010)

Meatloaf - Bat out of Hell


----------



## Mondez (Mar 5, 2010)

DeadMau5 - I Remember


----------



## krehla (Mar 5, 2010)

now I watching the dvd Qlimax 2008  ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frjOA2T5J0U&feature=channel )


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dj Drak - brazylou


----------



## Mondez (Mar 5, 2010)

Faithless - Sweep


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 5, 2010)

U2 – One......awesome song


----------



## stylez (Mar 6, 2010)

Ian Brown - Stellify


----------



## Isadora (Mar 6, 2010)

KMFDM - Dogma


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 7, 2010)

Massive Attack - Three


----------



## fiktion (Mar 8, 2010)

Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Up to Boston



Fallen Spartan said:


> U2 – One......awesome song

Click to collapse



Have you heard Shinedown's cover of "One?" I love it.


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 8, 2010)

fiktion said:


> Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Up to Boston
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard Shinedown's cover of "One?" I love it.

Click to collapse



Nope, but I'm looking it up as we speak

EDIT - Yes its very good

Shinedown's - One  ..............obviously


----------



## schizo (Mar 9, 2010)

Ich Mach Dich Krankenhaus - Jazzkantine

(nope, i don't understand deutsch, but i like the music and the rap in it, and when i translate the lyrics i got a big laugh too... )


----------



## Win_XP (Mar 9, 2010)

Borgore - Guided Relaxation Duб

wicked dubstep track


----------



## AdrianK (Mar 10, 2010)

fiktion said:


> Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Up to Boston

Click to collapse



Wow haven't heard that in a while! 

Six - All That Remains

...and now Fade To Black by Metallica...


----------



## galaxys (Mar 11, 2010)

The Cars - Moving in Stereo


----------



## zeezee (Mar 11, 2010)

_1980_ - *Rehab*


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 11, 2010)

Bauhaus - bella lugosi is dead


----------



## shh im sleeping (Mar 11, 2010)

Deadmau5 - The Reward is More Cheese


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 11, 2010)

Tool - Vicarious


----------



## AroundTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> Tool - Vicarious

Click to collapse



good taste in music  lol

Face Down - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## stylez (Mar 12, 2010)

Taken by Trees - Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## hilaireg (Mar 12, 2010)

Few full albums that I find amazing:

Pulse Of The Earth, Hungry Lucy
Dirty Vegas, Dirty Vegas 
Casting Shadows, Wolfsheim
Northern Light, Covenant
Ellipse, Imogen Heap


... oh so many more, so little time.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jarocho, The show  - Soundtrack


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 13, 2010)

Always look on the bright side of life - Monty Python   ....just finishing watching Life of Brian


----------



## nickleby (Mar 13, 2010)

Time to Pretend - MGMT


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 15, 2010)

AroundTheWorld said:


> good taste in music  lol
> 
> Face Down - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus

Click to collapse



thanks,

Massive Attack - Butterfly Caught


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 15, 2010)

My boss going on & on & on & on.......wonder if he's realized I'm ignoring him and surfing XDA on the net??


----------



## stylez (Mar 17, 2010)

Citizen Cope - Sideways

gmaniac2008 good track always time for a bit of Massive Attack


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2010)

New order - Bizarre love triangle


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 24, 2010)

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana

followed by

Guns n Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nigel Sarrag - Altered states


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 24, 2010)

A perfect circle - Judith


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 24, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana
> 
> followed by
> 
> Guns n Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine

Click to collapse



That is definitely a good taste...very good damn music


----------



## OG (Mar 27, 2010)

Pokemon Theme Song - ASH!


----------



## jerimy (Mar 27, 2010)

Jay-z Linkin Park (Somewhere i belong/What more can i say)


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 27, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> That is definitely a good taste...very good damn music

Click to collapse



Dude, thanks for reminding me how much i hate that ****ing clown!
"They all float down here"

Listening to Flaming Lips - Yoshimi battles the pink robots


----------



## AroundTheWorld (Mar 29, 2010)

Over My Head - The Fray


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 29, 2010)

roots bloody roots - Sepultura


----------



## bunu (Mar 29, 2010)

Any song by some person on youtube.

(songs released by real "artists" are just full of cussing and sex. Nothing that means anything and just makes brain cells shrivel up.)


----------



## galaxys (Mar 29, 2010)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put a Spell on You


----------



## hilaireg (Mar 29, 2010)

Your Eyes Are Liars, album: Movie Monster, artist: Sound Team
...
Dry The Rain, album: Three EP's, artist: The Beta Band
...
Smells Like Teen Spirit, album: Crucify, artist: Tori Amos


----------



## witch1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Snoop Dogg Gin and Juice.


----------



## stylez (Mar 29, 2010)

Tinie Tempah - Hood Econ%mics Room 147


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 29, 2010)

mAd WoRlD - gArY jUlEs


----------



## stylez (Mar 29, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> mAd WoRlD - gArY jUlEs

Click to collapse



Very cool song think first time i heard it was when watched Donnie Darko.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thievery corp. - The richest man in Babylon


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 29, 2010)

The prodigy - smack my bi**ch up


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 29, 2010)

Dude thanx for reminding me this song after a long time...i really love prodigy and especially this song 

@thread-- Boulevard of broken dreams...


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 29, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> The prodigy - smack my bi**ch up

Click to collapse



oh, excellent song "as I reach for my prodigy albums"

hmmmm, what should I choose, back to old skool or something more modern

Prodigy - Out of Space


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 30, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> oh, excellent song "as I reach for my prodigy albums"
> 
> hmmmm, what should I choose, back to old skool or something more modern
> 
> Prodigy - Out of Space

Click to collapse



Definitely an excellent one, also I'm digging my old albums...I think I'm in a retro stage right now .

Jane's Addiction - Jane says


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2010)

Roby Lakatos & Ensemble - Live from Budapest


----------



## stylez (Mar 30, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> Definitely an excellent one, also I'm digging my old albums...I think I'm in a retro stage right now .
> 
> Jane's Addiction - Jane says

Click to collapse



Showing your age 

Pixies - Where Is My Mind


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 30, 2010)

stylez said:


> Showing your age
> 
> Pixies - Where Is My Mind

Click to collapse



Great song! Bruv, Definitely we are tune up

Queens of the stone age - Go with the flow


----------



## stylez (Mar 30, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> Great song! Bruv, Definitely we are tune up
> 
> Queens of the stone age - Go with the flow

Click to collapse



Same 4 you bruv! Forget how many good songs/albums from the past we don't drag out 

Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm

Sorry volume a bit low on the video turn amp up to 11


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 30, 2010)

stylez said:


> Same 4 you bruv! Forget how many good songs/albums from the past we don't drag out
> 
> Smashing Pumpkins - Disarm
> 
> Sorry volume a bit low on the video turn amp up to 11

Click to collapse



My friend!...how can we forget Smashing Pumpkins....definitely this is a very good stuff!....You are making me digging my old albums and MP3's... 

Here's a Classic, that I'm listening

Pink Floyd - Wish you were here


----------



## AroundTheWorld (Mar 31, 2010)

Anberlin - Alexithymia

I've been obsessed with Anberlin quite lately lol


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Mar 31, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> My friend!...how can we forget Smashing Pumpkins....definitely this is a very good stuff!....You are making me digging my old albums and MP3's...
> 
> Here's a Classic, that I'm listening
> 
> Pink Floyd - Wish you were here

Click to collapse



You and Stylez have just went up in my opinion........excellent music choices

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb

following by

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing

followed by

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## stylez (Mar 31, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> You and Stylez have just went up in my opinion........excellent music choices

Click to collapse



We all just old  "Good choices from you too, listen mostly to hip-hop 'underground' but have a vast collection of music inspirations"

The Stranglers - Golden Brown

The Mamas & the Papas - California Dreamin

Then to pick it up 

Suzanne Vega - Luka


----------



## nimish_fun (Mar 31, 2010)

Hypnotize by SOAD


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 31, 2010)

stylez said:


> We all just old  "Good choices from you too, listen mostly to hip-hop 'underground' but have a vast collection of music inspirations"
> 
> The Stranglers - Golden Brown
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LoL...yes...I think we all 3 are so contemporary (old) but still fun I guess .

Guns n' roses - Knocking on heavens door

Followed by 

Stone Temple Pilots - wicked garden


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 1, 2010)

New Order -Bizarre love triangle


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 1, 2010)

Mama i'm comin home -- ozzy


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 1, 2010)

Eric Clapton - Crossroads,

The Eagles - Hotel California

followed by

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 1, 2010)

clocks -- cold play
scientist --cold play


----------



## Shum97 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Lil Wayne ft Eminem -Drop The World*

*David Guetta ft Kid Cudi - Memories*

*Tinie Tempah - Pass Out*

*Haddaway - What Is Love*


----------



## witch1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Weird Al- Running With Scissors EP.


----------



## galaxys (Apr 2, 2010)

Pet Shop Boys - Left to my own _*devices*_


----------



## Tone-E (Apr 2, 2010)

2pac - hit em up

the jacka- all i know (drought season)


----------



## Qazz~ (Apr 3, 2010)

Aint' No Rest For The Wicked - Cage The Elephant


----------



## AroundTheWorld (Apr 3, 2010)

Breaking (Acoustic) - Anberlin


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Depeche Mode - Behind the wheel mix


----------



## AdrianK (Apr 5, 2010)

Panic Switch - Silversun Pickups


----------



## fluffiey (Apr 6, 2010)

Hour of Penance - Hideously Conceived


----------



## AdrianK (Apr 6, 2010)

Pleasure -  Bang Camaro


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 6, 2010)

Killing in the name of -- RATM


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 6, 2010)

Knights of Cydonia - MUSE

followed by

****** - Mindless Self Indulgence

followed by

Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave  and Grooving with a Pic - Pink Floyd


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 8, 2010)

Show me how to live --Audio slave


----------



## cyber-junkie (Apr 11, 2010)

Michael Mind Project - Feel Your Body


----------



## galaxys (Apr 12, 2010)

David Bowie - China Girl


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 12, 2010)

U2 - One.....you can just feel the emotions in this tune


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 12, 2010)

The Cure - A letter to Elise


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 12, 2010)

Sad but true  -- Metallica


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 12, 2010)

Roby Lakatos & Ensemble - Live from Budapest


----------



## stylez (Apr 15, 2010)

Blue Foundation - Distant Dreams

Found the band via Twilight OST. "awesome chick flick"


----------



## DaveShaw (Apr 15, 2010)

stylez said:


> Found the band via Twilight OST. "awesome chick flick"

Click to collapse



_*smacks stylez up-side the head*_ 


Dave


----------



## stylez (Apr 15, 2010)

DaveShaw said:


> _*smacks stylez up-side the head*_
> 
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



Hay i got a soft side 

*tickles Dave*


----------



## Draken Korin (Apr 15, 2010)

...
Linkin Park [Meteora] - Easier To Run | Lying From You
Pantera [Cowboys From Hell] - Shattered | The Sleep
...


----------



## Enndr (Apr 15, 2010)

Cage - Tongue in a Sharks Mouth


----------



## nqnguyen2 (Apr 15, 2010)

stylez said:


> Blue Foundation - Distant Dreams
> 
> Found the band via Twilight OST. "awesome chick flick"

Click to collapse



LOL.

I like my vocal trance. Yuri Kane - Right Back (original extended mix)


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 16, 2010)

yellow -- cold play..... i dote on this song!!


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 16, 2010)

Baby crying - oh the delights


----------



## Draken Korin (Apr 16, 2010)

Fallen Spartan said:


> Baby crying - oh the delights

Click to collapse



now isn't that a lovely one... 

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 16, 2010)

Tool - Schism


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 16, 2010)

u. kay hytz - broken


----------



## galaxys (Apr 16, 2010)

Hole - Skinny Little *****


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 17, 2010)

Fear Factory - Resurrection


----------



## shu8i (Apr 17, 2010)

Massari - Body Body


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 17, 2010)

Likke Li - Possibility

Followed by 
Slipknot - Wait and bleed


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 17, 2010)

Blue Öyster Cult - Don't fear the reaper


----------



## wez89 (Apr 17, 2010)

Rock FM Radio


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 18, 2010)

project pimiento - black magic woman


----------



## galaxys (Apr 18, 2010)

Rage Against the Machine - Guerrilla Radio


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 18, 2010)

Prodigy - Smack My B*tch Up


----------



## Draken Korin (Apr 18, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Childhood's End


----------



## miniterror (Apr 18, 2010)

this
on the moment there transmitting
pride&pain from outblast


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 18, 2010)

alice in chains - would?


----------



## shh im sleeping (Apr 19, 2010)

Deadmau5 - Careless


----------



## godsafk (Apr 19, 2010)

Behemoth - Left Hand Ov God

Easily the most bad ass method to blasphemy


----------



## SaintNULL (Apr 19, 2010)

Mozart - sonata for two pianos in D, K 448

spatial reasoning is useful.


----------



## stylez (Apr 19, 2010)

Trei - Day Away

Chase and Status - In Love

Just putting together D&B compilation.


----------



## supersanj (Apr 19, 2010)

Sean Paul - Imperial Blaze album

Current song - "So fine"

http://www.blazingswarm.com/2009/08/sean-paul-imperial-blaze-official.html


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 19, 2010)

freakpower - new direction


----------



## Vonrottes (Apr 19, 2010)

deadmau5 - hi friend!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## fiktion (Apr 19, 2010)

Bob Dylan - Blowin' in the Wind


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 19, 2010)

Blink 182 - What's my age again?


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 19, 2010)

Blink 182 - I Miss You


----------



## Draken Korin (Apr 20, 2010)

gmaniac2008 said:


> ...What's my age again?

Click to collapse



er...  ...can't remember

Biohazard - Survival Of The Fittest


----------



## miniterror (Apr 20, 2010)

metal rampage from hellsystem


----------



## AroundTheWorld (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Soul Sister - Train


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful -- James Blunt


----------



## stylez (Apr 22, 2010)

Gentleman - Caan Hold Us Down

On a Barrington Levy trip

Barrington Levy - Vice Versa


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 22, 2010)

Muse-Uprising


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

da laata feat. baba maal - distracted minds


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 22, 2010)

Massive Attack - Angel


----------



## galaxys (Apr 23, 2010)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 23, 2010)

The Orb - A Huge Ever Growing Pulsating Brain That Rules from the Centre of the Ultraworld


----------



## Draken Korin (Apr 23, 2010)

In Flames - Free Fall


----------



## nimish_fun (Apr 23, 2010)

She hates me -- Puddle of Mud


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2010)

Me---typing


----------



## OG (Apr 23, 2010)

WackyBanana - Me... such a cool name!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 24, 2010)

Korn - Clown


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 24, 2010)

mokadi - butterflies


----------



## galaxys (Apr 25, 2010)

New Order - Bizarre Love Triangle (The Crystal Method Mix)


----------



## wez89 (Apr 25, 2010)

Adams Sunday Service - Rock FM


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 28, 2010)

dream electro - where the streets have no name
Great U2 cover!!


----------



## Fuze1969A (Apr 28, 2010)

Matt Darey - Nocturnal Podcast #213


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 28, 2010)

Celin Dion- My heart will go on  
Not my choice..
Wait...INXS...yes!!


----------



## sync3 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Tunes*

Delphic-This momentary


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 30, 2010)

club des belugas - swop


----------



## galaxys (May 1, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix - All Along the Watchtower


----------



## Kamzy (May 1, 2010)

My Dad - Snoring >_>


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 1, 2010)

Rage Against the Machine - Freedom


----------



## orb3000 (May 1, 2010)

dj deli kutt - skipping styles


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 2, 2010)

311 - Down


----------



## galaxys (May 3, 2010)

Alice Cooper - Muscle of Love


----------



## Bodisson (May 3, 2010)

Shock me - Kiss (Alive II)


----------



## atticus182 (May 3, 2010)

Anarbor - Carefree Highway


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 3, 2010)

Marilyn Manson - Irresponsible hate anthem


----------



## ClementNg23 (May 4, 2010)

All American Rejects - Gives you hell (Glee Cast version)


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 4, 2010)

In My Neighborhood - Jahaziel


----------



## orb3000 (May 4, 2010)

hideokobayashi - almost there


----------



## galaxys (May 5, 2010)

The Doors - Break on Through


----------



## C0dy (May 5, 2010)

Different Strings by Rush. I'm currently addicted to this song.


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 5, 2010)

When it Rains (Man after God's own heart) - His Son


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 5, 2010)

Neva Lay Low - Rhema_Soul-Fingerprints


----------



## galaxys (May 7, 2010)

Berlin - The Metro


----------



## orb3000 (May 7, 2010)

galaxys said:


> Berlin - The Metro

Click to collapse



Excellent song!!!
------------------

Mathew brain thing


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 7, 2010)

Soulfly - babylon


----------



## thebulletfromhell (May 7, 2010)

Fever - Bullet 4 My Valentine


----------



## sushi416 (May 8, 2010)

Rip The Universe - Reverie Sound Revue


----------



## orb3000 (May 8, 2010)

alucidnation - anywhere


----------



## helicopter88 (May 8, 2010)

Sanitarium - Metallica


----------



## galaxys (May 10, 2010)

Roxy Music - Dance Away


----------



## slash_5150 (May 10, 2010)

i just discovered this today.

Avantasia - The Wicked Symphony


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 12, 2010)

Bwenzi Langa - Kapirintiya


----------



## orb3000 (May 14, 2010)

Dj tshuegue - kontempo mx


----------



## ark666 (May 14, 2010)

In Sorte Diaboli - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## galaxys (May 14, 2010)

Genesis - The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway


----------



## Agent Zach (May 14, 2010)

*Song:* Element of One
*Artist:* Killswitch Engage
*Album:* (Set This) World Ablaze (LIVE)


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 14, 2010)

Mr Lynx - True Gangster


----------



## Darkzy55 (May 14, 2010)

*:/*

matchbox twenty and kings x


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 14, 2010)

Wolfmother - woman


----------



## M_T_M (May 14, 2010)

Give it away- RHCP


----------



## orb3000 (May 14, 2010)

Depeche mode - behind the wheel mix


----------



## MooGoo (May 14, 2010)

I've given up on music. Nothing new is worth listening to, and I've heard the good old stuff too many times to be able to enjoy it anymore. I don't even bother using an mp3 player while working out.

About all I listen to anymore are songs I am currently trying to learn on the piano.


----------



## M_T_M (May 14, 2010)

MooGoo said:


> I've given up on music. Nothing new is worth listening to, and I've heard the good old stuff too many times to be able to enjoy it anymore. I don't even bother using an mp3 player while working out.
> 
> About all I listen to anymore are songs I am currently trying to learn on the piano.

Click to collapse



Uh uh uh!! no ranting MooGoo..with so many quality singers such as Britney, Blink 182 and Ke$ha to chose from.... just answer like this 
Rocket Man- Elton John


----------



## MooGoo (May 14, 2010)

miliz91 said:


> uh uh uh!! No ranting moogoo..with so many quality singers such as britney, blink 182 and ke$ha to chose from.... Just answer like this :d
> rocket man- elton john

Click to collapse



I cannot help it, I hate everything that is new.


----------



## M_T_M (May 14, 2010)

MooGoo said:


> I cannot help it, I hate everything that is new.

Click to collapse



What about this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PTDv_szmL0


----------



## Zd0s (May 14, 2010)

OMG - Usher ft. William


----------



## M_T_M (May 14, 2010)

Electric Avenue by Eddy Grant


----------



## golfnz34me (May 14, 2010)

He sleeps in a Grove - by Amberian Dawn


----------



## westicle (May 15, 2010)

Killing game-skinny puppy

-------------------------------------
Sent via the XDA Tapatalk App


----------



## galaxys (May 16, 2010)

Calvin Harris - Acceptable in the 80's (Tom Neville Remix)


----------



## Win_XP (May 16, 2010)

Some old s**t:

Khia - Lick My Neck, My Back (dirty Version)


----------



## orb3000 (May 17, 2010)

domestic - tropical flow


----------



## sheennick123456 (May 17, 2010)

shine on you crazy diamond 

by pink floyd


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 17, 2010)

Do U Wanna Ride - Wingy Danejah (From Riddim Invasion 4)


----------



## anarchyuk (May 17, 2010)

Hatiras - Spaced Invader (Hatiras 2010 Vocal Remix)


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 17, 2010)

Praise Him - Mr Lynx


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 18, 2010)

Avalanchee - Blow Out


----------



## orb3000 (May 18, 2010)

luis junior - luminis


----------



## M_T_M (May 18, 2010)

Frijolero-Molotov


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 18, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Frijolero-Molotov

Click to collapse



Good one...LoL (remembering some years ago with this song)....Molotov rocks


Guns n roses - Better.


----------



## galaxys (May 19, 2010)

New Order - True Faith


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 19, 2010)

Man A War - Char-la-la


----------



## WillyVWade (May 19, 2010)

Still Alive - GLaDOS


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 19, 2010)

Tool - Hooker with a Penis


----------



## M_T_M (May 19, 2010)

Peligroso Pop-Plastilina Mosh


----------



## chikoo (May 19, 2010)

Madonna Ray of Light Remix


----------



## sheennick123456 (May 19, 2010)

pink floyd - sorrow


----------



## orb3000 (May 19, 2010)

alucidnation - pedal steel


----------



## M_T_M (May 19, 2010)

Kryptonite-3 Doors down


----------



## flyboyovyick (May 19, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold- Afterlife


----------



## M_T_M (May 20, 2010)

What's my name? (clean version)- Snoop Doggy Dog


----------



## weirdwilli (May 20, 2010)

Four Tet, new album is well worth a listen to!


----------



## galaxys (May 21, 2010)

Tool - Stinkfist


----------



## laedy (May 21, 2010)

Fall out boy-Thancks For Mmr
fall boy out-sugar weandquot re goin down
Beyonce-Crazyinlove


----------



## orb3000 (May 22, 2010)

kruder & dorfmeister - the g-stoned anthem


----------



## M_T_M (May 22, 2010)

My dog-chewing his bone


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 24, 2010)

Todah & Melchizedek Order - Things happen for a reason


----------



## jriv (May 24, 2010)

leave me alone-tech n9ne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXZzvkcnBIY


----------



## orb3000 (May 24, 2010)

heckle and jive - lowdown high


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2010)

Cure-Friday I'm in love


----------



## Zd0s (May 24, 2010)

Jason Derulo - Ridin' Solo


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 24, 2010)

Ill nino - Loco


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2010)

Peter Gabriel - Big Time


----------



## freeincolorado (May 25, 2010)

Then Came the Last Days of May-Blue Oyster Cult and next, Tangled Up in Blue-Bob Dylan


----------



## Shum97 (May 25, 2010)

Am listening to..Eminem - Airplanes Pt. 2


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2010)

The Script- Break Even


----------



## sandboxlove (May 25, 2010)

check out this guy


www.myspace.com/sinistermeshes


he's pretty good, love the chorus's
and hes a better rapper than G1BRICKED

i kid i kid! G1 is like the dopest rapper everrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2010)

What is this now?? Star Search?  Promoting local talent or something...answer the question...What are you listening?..
Gorillas-Feel Good Inc


----------



## orb3000 (May 25, 2010)

*Back on topic*

Planet funk - non zero sumness


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2010)

The Funk Phenomena-Armand Van Helden


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

Boom Boom Pow-Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Zd0s (May 25, 2010)

Young Forever-Mr Hudson, Jay-Z


----------



## M_T_M (May 25, 2010)

Mellow Man Ice- Mentirosa


----------



## galaxys (May 27, 2010)

Lou Reed - Sweet Jane


----------



## vincomgo (May 28, 2010)

*Great Song*

Just say so-Brian.GREATTTTTTTTTTT
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Software Outsourcing


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2010)

Sour Girl-STP


----------



## smurf (May 28, 2010)

*Johnny Cash - *When the Man comes around


----------



## Zd0s (May 28, 2010)

Muse-Knights Of Cydonia


----------



## opqr838 (May 28, 2010)

*i support it.*

nice, i am agree with that.


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2010)

Aerosmith-What it takes


----------



## orb3000 (May 28, 2010)

lemon jelly - come


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2010)

POST NUMBER 1000!! Hurray for me!!! (man I need help  )
2 Unlimited-Twilight Zone


----------



## galaxys (May 29, 2010)

Depeche Mode - Precious


----------



## smjfosho (May 29, 2010)

Mychildren Mybride - Terra Firma


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 29, 2010)

Porno for Pyros - Pets


----------



## Staxxthedan (May 30, 2010)

Our God is an awesome God


----------



## hilaireg (May 30, 2010)

Deadmau5 - At Play - Faxing Berlin


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 31, 2010)

Korn - Blind


----------



## orb3000 (May 31, 2010)

and ypsilon - shmooz


----------



## Bodisson (May 31, 2010)

*Free* - The Stealer


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 31, 2010)

snow - informer

LoL


----------



## ingerasu (May 31, 2010)

Sting - Every Little Thing She Does is Magic


----------



## chris10230 (May 31, 2010)

*Calvin Harris* - Certified


----------



## vmiguel (May 31, 2010)

silence

really, it's not a band or music name, I really mean silence, you know, the absence of sound.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 1, 2010)

vmiguel said:


> silence
> 
> really, it's not a band or music name, I really mean silence, you know, the absence of sound.

Click to collapse



Really  a nice choice


----------



## + Que PPC (Jun 1, 2010)

Weekend players - 21st Century


----------



## OG (Jun 1, 2010)

KanYe West - Power

Rock music sucks.


----------



## + Que PPC (Jun 1, 2010)

just to get High - Nickelback


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 1, 2010)

Soulfly - Brasil


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 1, 2010)

Artificial Intelligence - Arcadian


----------



## captainstu72 (Jun 1, 2010)

Timberwolves in New Jersey - Taking Back Sunday

(and the sounds of typing in my office.)


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 1, 2010)

Beatles - All My Loving


----------



## liamhere (Jun 1, 2010)

*Some where over the rainbow*

radio 2....on the company tv/radio


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 1, 2010)

Beatles - Oh Darling


----------



## DeriquedeCoux (Jun 1, 2010)

Necropolis- The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## galaxys (Jun 2, 2010)

Ongo Bongo - Just Another Day


----------



## lamborg (Jun 2, 2010)

Traffic noise, horns and bikes without silencers.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 2, 2010)

mixtape 2005 - dj boon


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 2, 2010)

Huey Lewis & The News - I Want A New Drug


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 2, 2010)

Janet Jackson - What Have You Done For Me Lately  
Long live the 80's


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nusrath fateh Ali-Khan - The best of


----------



## galaxys (Jun 6, 2010)

Korn - Blind


----------



## Spike™ (Jun 6, 2010)

Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song


----------



## Elemental_Fire (Jun 7, 2010)

Amplifier by Imran Khan!!!


----------



## Elemental_Fire (Jun 7, 2010)

Rock doesn't suck, Linkin Park are alright. That guy Marilyn Manson freaks me out though...looks like The Joker and Rayquaza had a baby lol


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 7, 2010)

galaxys said:


> Korn - Blind

Click to collapse



Excellent,

Korn - Got the life


----------



## OG (Jun 7, 2010)

Elemental_Fire said:


> Rock doesn't suck, Linkin Park are alright. That guy Marilyn Manson freaks me out though...looks like The Joker and Rayquaza had a baby lol

Click to collapse



Rock does suck.

Yo Quiero Taco Pincha Bell - El Pina Colada Queys


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 7, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> Yo Quiero Taco Pincha Bell - El Pina Colada Queys

Click to collapse



Poor Spanish
Pobre Español


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2010)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2010)

Wham! - Everything She Wants


----------



## Elemental_Fire (Jun 7, 2010)

G1BRICKED said:


> Rock does suck.
> 
> Yo Quiero Taco Pincha Bell - El Pina Colada Queys

Click to collapse



In a way  Especially when you compare it to rappers like lil wayne and drake


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 7, 2010)

Frisky-Tinie Tempah ft. Labrinth

na na na na na frisky!


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 7, 2010)

Rancid - Stand you're ground


----------



## slaming (Jun 8, 2010)

Beatles- come together, great revision music


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 8, 2010)

you got the love-Florence and the machine


----------



## jeagoss (Jun 8, 2010)

Cradle of Filth - Cruelty Brought Thee Orchids


----------



## hilaireg (Jun 12, 2010)

The Box - Le Horla


----------



## Shum97 (Jun 13, 2010)

Eminem - Youre Never Over


----------



## galaxys (Jun 14, 2010)

Roxy Music - Both Ends Burning


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 14, 2010)

Kraftwerk - Computer world mix


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 14, 2010)

Guns N roses - Garden of Eden


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 14, 2010)

11 acorn jane - je te cherche


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 15, 2010)

Alice in Chains - Them bones


----------



## galaxys (Jun 15, 2010)

Duran Duran - Girls on Film


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 15, 2010)

Metallica -Master of puppets


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 15, 2010)

Sophie B Hawkins - Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover


----------



## Alex530 (Jun 15, 2010)

No suckaz- Jacka Woodie ( Im more in the "Gang Related music Zone") =P


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 15, 2010)

Me-Blowing my nose (alergies)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 15, 2010)

Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on parade


----------



## flyboyovyick (Jun 15, 2010)

Pendulum-Girl In The Fire


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Rage Against the Machine - Bulls on parade

Click to collapse



Now...that's a great song!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 16, 2010)

dj fuma - lounge 4


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 16, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Run to the hills


----------



## nebenezer (Jun 16, 2010)

stuck on Radiohead for the last 3 weeks


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 16, 2010)

STP - Plush


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2010)

Sheryl Crow - All I Wanna Do


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2010)

Outkast - Rosa Parks


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jun 16, 2010)

Let Forever Be - The Chemical Brothers


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2010)

PM Dawn - Set Adrift On Memory Bliss


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2010)

Tony! Toni! Tone! - Feels Good 

I'm on a roll today!!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 16, 2010)

Listening to Christian worship live from downstairs in my house

very good!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

room service - ambrosia


----------



## r4ttl3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Heard them recently, yum!


----------



## Archer (Jun 17, 2010)

I totally missed this album for 2 years!

We Are Scientists - Brain Thrust Mastery

http://open.spotify.com/album/4RBBsBIPdyfW1FX5McFxs8


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 17, 2010)

Korn - Kill you


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 18, 2010)

Taproot - Smile


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 18, 2010)

*...*

Example - kick start


----------



## Alex530 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Yee!*

Northern Cali Mobbin- Tito B


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 18, 2010)

*...*

david cook - dream big


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

Shakira- waka waka


----------



## HeroMeng (Jun 19, 2010)

Your love is my drug - Ke$ha


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

eminem - not afraid


----------



## rgildoss (Jun 19, 2010)

David Guetta - F**k Me Im Famous Radio 6-13-2010


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 19, 2010)

Natasha Atlas + Transglobal Underground - Ali Mullah Natacha's Lament (Makyo mix)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

Sepultura - Propaganda


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 19, 2010)

*...*

led zepplin - Babe I'm Gonna Leave You


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

smashing pumpkins - the everlasting gaze


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

Wavin' Flag-well you know who it's by

it's the WORLD CUP SONG


----------



## slash_5150 (Jun 19, 2010)

Journey - Dont Stop Believing


----------



## ingerasu (Jun 19, 2010)

sting - every little thing she does is magic


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

Soulfly- Jumpadafu**ck up


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Soulfly- Jumpadafu**ck up

Click to collapse



you listen to some really weird songs!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 19, 2010)

Zac.Santer said:


> you listen to some really weird songs!

Click to collapse



Si...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPXTwnzGCNY


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 19, 2010)

robert_nickson_-_maybe_next_time_(chillout_mix)-gem


----------



## HeroMeng (Jun 19, 2010)

fireflies - owl city.


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 19, 2010)

HeroMeng said:


> fireflies - owl city.

Click to collapse



old! too old!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 20, 2010)

NIN - Capital G


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 20, 2010)

democustico - vaga lume


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 20, 2010)

galaxys said:


> NIN - Capital G

Click to collapse



Great song!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 21, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Great song!

Click to collapse



Definately! Trent Reznor is a ground breaking performer! 

NIN - Survivalism


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 21, 2010)

galaxys said:


> Definately! Trent Reznor is a ground breaking performer!
> 
> NIN - Survivalism

Click to collapse



You are so right...ahh and also have good taste. I'm listening one of his aprenttice.

Marilyn Manson - Irresponsible hate anthem


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 21, 2010)

Rancid - Devils Dance (why cant i find all the lyrics ) aaarrgghhh lol


----------



## galaxys (Jun 22, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> You are so right...ahh and also have good taste. I'm listening one of his aprenttice.
> Marilyn Manson - Irresponsible hate anthem

Click to collapse



Like your style...and here's their 'Uncle' Al Jourgensen:

Ministry - Stigmata


----------



## notown775 (Jun 22, 2010)

Death - Flesh and the power it holds


----------



## slash_5150 (Jun 22, 2010)

Silverchair - The Greatest View


----------



## LeeRoyX (Jun 22, 2010)

Rob Dougan - Clubbed to Death 

--------------------

free gay cams chat


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 22, 2010)

Tevin Campbell - Can We Talk


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 22, 2010)

Shaggy - Oh, Carolina (Remix)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 22, 2010)

Motley Crue - Dr. Feelgood


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 22, 2010)

Janet Jackson - Come Back To Me

On this...
RADIO


----------



## Shum97 (Jun 22, 2010)

Akon - No More You


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 23, 2010)

phil martin - sweet & mellow


----------



## notown775 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mac Lethal - 11:11


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 23, 2010)

Green Day - One Of My Lies (old school )


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 23, 2010)

Daft Punk - Around The World


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 23, 2010)

The Rezilos _ Top of the pops


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 23, 2010)

Ace Of Base - Cruel Summer


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 23, 2010)

Gary Numan - cars


----------



## freeincolorado (Jun 23, 2010)

Astronomy-Blue Öyster Cult then some Madien.

UP THE IRONS!!!


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 23, 2010)

Shout-James Corden, Dizzee Rascal


----------



## galaxys (Jun 24, 2010)

freeincolorado said:


> Astronomy-Blue Öyster Cult then some Madien. UP THE IRONS!!!

Click to collapse



Good One!

Blue Öyster Cult - The Red & The Black


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 24, 2010)

galaxys said:


> Good One!
> 
> Blue Öyster Cult - The Red & The Black

Click to collapse



Nice - Oldies 

Blue Öyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper

LoL...dude I feel in the 70's...


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Nice weekend for ya all!*

Dj Goop - Lounge mx


----------



## Staxxthedan (Jun 25, 2010)

Teeth squashing chewing gum, laptop keystrokes....


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2010)

Kings Of Leon - Use Somebody


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2010)

Savage Garden - To The Moon And Back


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 25, 2010)

my name is-enimen or whatever his stage name is!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 26, 2010)

Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 26, 2010)

Warrant - Uncles Tom's cabin


----------



## galaxys (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Nice - Oldies
> Blue Öyster Cult - Don't Fear the reaper
> LoL...dude I feel in the 70's...

Click to collapse



Haha...take the 'time tunnel' to one of the most productive music decades - 70's 
Black Sabbath - War Pigs


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 26, 2010)

galaxys said:


> Haha...take the 'time tunnel' to one of the most productive music decades - 70's
> Black Sabbath - War Pigs

Click to collapse



Time tunnel and other things...*sighs*....

Led Zeppelin - stairway to heaven


----------



## Coburn64 (Jun 26, 2010)

Me? I'm listening to the Strike Witches Anime OST. Was listening to some classical music.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 26, 2010)

Guns N Roses - Patience


----------



## stylez (Jun 26, 2010)

Drake - The Resistance "Produced by 40"

Eminem - Seduction


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 26, 2010)

Puscifer - The undertaker


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 26, 2010)

Stone Temple Pilots - Adhesive


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 26, 2010)

*...*

bir bir bir bir... bird is the word!


----------



## OG (Jun 26, 2010)

stylez said:


> Drake - The Resistance "Produced by 40"
> 
> Eminem - Seduction

Click to collapse



The Resistance is probably one of Drake's best from the album... because the album sucks xD

K'Naan - Wavin' Flag (Sad about USA =[)


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 27, 2010)

Rahid taha - live


----------



## Zd0s (Jun 27, 2010)

Shout-Tears of Fear


----------



## OrinSigus (Jun 27, 2010)

Xzibit - Alkaholik


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 27, 2010)

*...*

england crying!


----------



## stylez (Jun 27, 2010)

MUD Family - My Life


----------



## galaxys (Jun 28, 2010)

David Bowie - Scary Monsters & Super Creeps


----------



## steffen1337 (Jun 28, 2010)

Bromance - Tim Berg
Great song! You can find it on spotify.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 29, 2010)

Ramstein - Du hast


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 29, 2010)

Katy Perry - Hot N Cold .....what the?


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Brian Eno -Music for airports


----------



## galaxys (Jun 30, 2010)

Three Days Grace - Good Life


----------



## legion21 (Jun 30, 2010)

ridin solo - jason derulo


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jun 30, 2010)

The End of Something - Rollins Band


----------



## Demon_man (Jun 30, 2010)

The Distillers - The Young crazed Peeling


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2010)

Smiths - How Soon Is Now?


----------



## hyocca (Jun 30, 2010)

Free Bird 
Lynyrd Skynyrd

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## stylez (Jun 30, 2010)

B.o.B - Airplanes (feat Hayley Williams of Paramore)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 30, 2010)

RHCP - under the bridge


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jul 1, 2010)

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 1, 2010)

UK SUBS - stranglehold


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 1, 2010)

Local news - voting elections special report


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 1, 2010)

Smashing Pumpkins - Today


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 1, 2010)

Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

*...*

eminem - No Apologies


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 1, 2010)

Alejandro Sanz- La Silla


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

*...*

Black Sabbath - Hand Of Doom


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

*...*

Thin Lizzy - Dancing In The Moonlight


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 1, 2010)

*...*

Neutral Milk Hotel - The King of Carrot Flowers


----------



## HeroMeng (Jul 2, 2010)

Don McLean - American Pie


----------



## galaxys (Jul 2, 2010)

Cream - Tales of Brave Ulysses


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

Guns N Roses - Get in the ring


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 2, 2010)

Caifanes - Viento

@Mr. Clown: congrats for your new entitlement!
Felicidades!


----------



## Win_XP (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabolous - Make Me Better (Ft. NeYo)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Caifanes - Viento
> 
> @Mr. Clown: congrats for your new entitlement!
> Felicidades!

Click to collapse



Thanks Orb!, Nice song also...I love Caifanes  

The prodigy - invaders must die


----------



## sagar_tiru2006 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lost in Hollywood - System of a Down


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

the silence - of my flat


----------



## gilbare (Jul 2, 2010)

We Are Scientists - Nice Guys


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

When I Get Low I Get High - (its jazz but duno who its done by)


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

The White Stripes - A Martyr For My Love For You


----------



## Hanafubuki (Jul 2, 2010)

DJ Krush - Calm ^_


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

Barry White - Let The Music Play


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 2, 2010)

*...*

ELO - Blinded By The Light


----------



## judison (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing...

I normally don't listen to music.
I think music is overrated...


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 2, 2010)

soda stereo - persiana americana


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

Bob Dylan - Blowin' in the Wind


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

David Cook - I Did It For You


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

Queen - Dont Stop Me Now


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

300 mph torrential outpour


----------



## galaxys (Jul 3, 2010)

Blondie - Atomic


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 3, 2010)

loud annoying children gggrrrr


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

Bob Marly - Everythings Gonna Be Alright


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

Bob Marley - Knocking on Heaven's Door


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 3, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> Bob Marley - Knocking on Heaven's Door

Click to collapse



Nice....

Slipknot - SIC


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Nice....
> 
> Slipknot - SIC

Click to collapse



thank you mr.clown, i appreciate you taste in music 



The Police - Can't Stand Losing You


----------



## Taninpv (Jul 3, 2010)

Dog locked in the apartment above, and is barking all morning.


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*



Taninpv said:


> Dog locked in the apartment above, and is barking all morning.

Click to collapse



lol

Calloused Fingers


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

white stripes - Charmer


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

Coldplay - Viva La Vida


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

Creep - Radiohead Cover


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

Kansas - Dust in the Wind


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts


----------



## Win_XP (Jul 3, 2010)

Busta Rhymes - Arab Money (Remix) (Ft. Ron Browz, Diddy, Swizz Beatz, T-Pain, Akon & Lil Wayne)


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 3, 2010)

Nirvana - Unplugged in New York on VINYL HELL YEAH


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 3, 2010)

*...*

2 pac ft ashanti - pacs life (dirty)


----------



## Win_XP (Jul 3, 2010)

Wiley Ft. Emeli Sande - Never Be Your Woman


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*



Win_XP said:


> Wiley Ft. Emeli Sande - Never Be Your Woman

Click to collapse



good song 


U2- All I want is you (Rare Live Version)


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

DJ TuKa - Bassline Alabamma Remix (my mix )


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 4, 2010)

New order - blue monday rmx


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

silence - ahh bliss


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

ACDC - You Shook Me All Night Long


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

Adam Lambert - Mad World


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 4, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> ACDC - You Shook Me All Night Long

Click to collapse



You have a good taste.

Janes Addiction - Jane says


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

Ain't No Mountain High Enough


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*....*



Mr. Clown said:


> You have a good taste.
> 
> Janes Addiction - Jane says

Click to collapse



thank you mr. clown 




ACDC - Touch Too Much


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

12D3 ..........


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

tom york - Analyse (Live)


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

Led Zepplin - Babe Im Gonna Leave You


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

Jack Johnson - Banana Pancakes


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

Biggie Smalls - Juicy


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 4, 2010)

*...*

The Beatles - Blackbird


----------



## HeroMeng (Jul 5, 2010)

Pilot - Magic


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

*...*

the bloody birds outside :/

boom! (headshot)

boom! (headshot)

boom! (headshot)


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

*@the beach*

The sound of the waves


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 5, 2010)

*...*



orb3000 said:


> The sound of the waves

Click to collapse



lucky little orb


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jul 5, 2010)

Just in Lust - The Wildhearts


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

beastie boys - check your head


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 5, 2010)

Oye mi amor-Mana


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 6, 2010)

Molotov - Frijolero


----------



## GbrilliantQ (Jul 6, 2010)

Travie McCoy - Billionaire


----------



## lamborg (Jul 6, 2010)

Traffic noise.
In my country, many people don't think before honking.


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jul 6, 2010)

One Love, One Life, One Girl - The Wildhearts


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 6, 2010)

boozoo bajou - mx


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 6, 2010)

Tony! Toni! Tone! - Feels Good


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 6, 2010)

massive attack - heligoland......


----------



## galaxys (Jul 7, 2010)

Ministry - So What (Live)


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jul 7, 2010)

Waggy - blink-182


----------



## themanwithaplan (Jul 7, 2010)

aa


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 7, 2010)

Lal Meri - Bad Things


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 7, 2010)

eligia - waytempo 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 7, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Molotov - Frijolero

Click to collapse



Great song! 

Francisco Cespedes-Señora


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 7, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Great song!
> 
> Francisco Cespedes-Señora

Click to collapse



Good Mexican music, 

Plastilina Mosh - Mr. PMOSH


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 7, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Good Mexican music,
> 
> Plastilina Mosh - Mr. PMOSH

Click to collapse



That's a great song to Mr. Clown  

Caifanes-Viento


----------



## Anderdroid (Jul 7, 2010)

This town needs guns...


----------



## simplyapplied (Jul 8, 2010)

The National - High Violet
Crystal Castles - Crystal Castles II
Delta Spirit - History from Below
Blitzen Trapper - Destroyer of the Void


----------



## simplyapplied (Jul 8, 2010)

also, and I haven't checked out all 130 pages, but Grooveshark is a great way to check out new music.


----------



## vmiguel (Jul 8, 2010)

the waiting tone of the hospital´s phone...


----------



## Macrophage001 (Jul 8, 2010)

D-Tuned by Headhunterz


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 8, 2010)

Motley Crue - Girls, Girls, Girls


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 8, 2010)

Metallica - For whom the bell tolls


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 8, 2010)

Rage Against the Machine-Renegades of Funk


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 8, 2010)

Motley Crue - Kickstart my heart

_"are you ready girls...yeah are you ready now....wow...yeahhh...kickstart my heart or it never starts_"


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2010)

Roxy Music - The Thrill of It All


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gustavo Cerati - bocanada


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 9, 2010)

The road sweepers lol


----------



## captainstu72 (Jul 9, 2010)

Reuben - Lets Stop Hanging Out


----------



## Win_XP (Jul 9, 2010)

Scarcity - Future Dubstep


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jul 9, 2010)

Lift Your Head Up High (And Blow Your Brains Out) - The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## 925cali (Jul 9, 2010)

*Song*

The Boxer

Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## vmiguel (Jul 9, 2010)

Delfins - Sou Como Um Rio


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 9, 2010)

My Prerogative-Bobby Brown


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Front 242 - egghunter


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 9, 2010)

Nirvana - all apologies


----------



## vmiguel (Jul 10, 2010)

Rui Veloso e Mariza - Não queiras saber de mim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NPK7GEnaNY


----------



## Win_XP (Jul 10, 2010)

Fabolous ft. Jeremih - It's My Time


----------



## GbrilliantQ (Jul 11, 2010)

Eminem  - Music Box


----------



## Shum97 (Jul 11, 2010)

Example - Wont Go Quietly ♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## nirvana95 (Jul 11, 2010)

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## galaxys (Jul 11, 2010)

New Order - Round and Round


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 11, 2010)

japanese all popstars - mx


----------



## stylez (Jul 11, 2010)

Mark Ronson - Bang Bang Bang.


----------



## Zd0s (Jul 11, 2010)

Airplanes-B.O.B, Hayley Williams


----------



## AndroidFiend (Jul 11, 2010)

Big L- Da Graveyard

Old School Rap, when it used to be good.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 12, 2010)

Daughtry - No Suprise


----------



## markez512 (Jul 12, 2010)

Notorious B. I. G. - The What

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jul 12, 2010)

I Hung My Head - Johnny Cash


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Depeche Mode- Enjoy the silence


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 12, 2010)

Limp Bizkit - Faith


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Bulls on Parade-RATM
Hello Señor Clown!! Look what I found....


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 12, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Bulls on Parade-RATM
> Hello Señor Clown!! Look what I found....

Click to collapse



LoL...good picture...

Static X - Push it


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Armada lounge - lustra


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 12, 2010)

KT Tunstall - Black Horse & The Cherry Tree


----------



## Charly Froggl (Jul 12, 2010)

Katy Perry - California Gurls


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 13, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> LoL...good picture...
> 
> Static X - Push it

Click to collapse



good pic, the original illusion pic looks like 3 clowns if you look closely.


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 13, 2010)

Zac.Santer said:


> Airplanes-B.O.B, Hayley Williams

Click to collapse



tune zac...


----------



## BicolXpress (Jul 13, 2010)

this womans work (cover) - maxwell


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 13, 2010)

eminem - no love


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 13, 2010)

*...*

little voices inside my mind..


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 13, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> little voices inside my mind..

Click to collapse



Me too!! ....what's even worst...I can hear your voices


----------



## stylez (Jul 13, 2010)

Zac.Santer said:


> Airplanes-B.O.B, Hayley Williams

Click to collapse



Stop nicking my music http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=7017670&postcount=1209  JK

The ft. Eminem is better than original, mind you the album is pretty rockin 

Klashnekoff - Paper Up


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 13, 2010)

twinkle engine - madrugada 8


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 13, 2010)

La Almohada-Jose Jose


----------



## Demon_man (Jul 16, 2010)

probably the best god damn tribute song ever 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdS7i6xy7_w&feature=related

R.I.P Dimebag


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 23, 2010)

Battleflag - Featuring Pigeon Head

I found it!!! Muahahahahahaha   it took me all night but I found this great song


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Jul 23, 2010)

Root Down - Beastie Boys (actually have all of Anthology queued up)


----------



## htc fan89 (Jul 23, 2010)

Jay z "Empire state of Mind"


----------



## vmiguel (Jul 23, 2010)

My little and beautiful 5yo daughter... snoring!


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Jul 23, 2010)

Fuel - Again... (Damn this is one angry song!!!)


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 23, 2010)

Lessons in Love-Level 42....great song and the memories


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Jul 23, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Lessons in Love-Level 42....great song and the memories

Click to collapse




Ohhhh!!! I remember that song! nice choice


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 23, 2010)

dotnetguyaz said:


> Ohhhh!!! I remember that song! nice choice

Click to collapse



http://www.muzu.tv/level42/lessons-in-love-music-video/252403?country=us


----------



## dotnetguyaz (Jul 23, 2010)

Guttermouth - Veggicide... (yeah, punk lives on!)


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 23, 2010)

Jump-Van Halen


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 24, 2010)

Poison - Ride the wind


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Front 242 - Headhunter


----------



## GbrilliantQ (Jul 24, 2010)

Jason Derulo - Riding Solo


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 24, 2010)

Banda Blanca - Sopa de Caracol


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Banda Blanca - Sopa de Caracol

Click to collapse



Wow!! now....that's an oldie but goodie 

Jeremy-Pearl Jam


----------



## galaxys (Jul 26, 2010)

Cars - Shake It Up


----------



## freeincolorado (Jul 26, 2010)

In Your Room-Depeche Mode


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 26, 2010)

sepultura - propaganda


----------



## galaxys (Jul 26, 2010)

David Bowie (with Brian Eno) - Breaking Glass (Low Album)


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2010)

When It's Love-Van Halen ......memories again


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2010)

Is this Love-Whitesnake..........snif, snif....those were great times


----------



## freeincolorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Children of the Damned-Iron Madien


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nightmares on wax - smokers delight


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 26, 2010)

Hoy-Morbo


----------



## fiktion (Jul 27, 2010)

John Frusciante - Song to the Siren 

(listening to the whole "The Empyrean" album, actually, it's amazing).


----------



## freeincolorado (Jul 27, 2010)

Not Now John-Pink Floyd


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 27, 2010)

The Cure -killing an arab


----------



## GbrilliantQ (Jul 27, 2010)

Shots - LMFAO


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jul 27, 2010)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## HeroMeng (Jul 29, 2010)

Lady Gaga - Alejandro


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 29, 2010)

Eso-Alejandro Sanz


----------



## androhdez (Jul 30, 2010)

the end - the doors


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 31, 2010)

M_T_M said:


> Eso-Alejandro Sanz

Click to collapse



romantic huh...you must be enamorado.

Soulfly - counter sabotage


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 31, 2010)

Eminem - Sing For The Moment (Edited)


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 31, 2010)

fiktion said:


> John Frusciante - Song to the Siren
> 
> (listening to the whole "The Empyrean" album, actually, it's amazing).

Click to collapse



Nice!

John Frusciante/Josh Klinghoffer - A Sphere In The Heart  Of Silence
Massive Attack - Heligoland


----------



## kdj67f (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> sepultura - propaganda

Click to collapse





freeincolorado said:


> Children of the Damned-Iron Madien

Click to collapse



Sweet! I am currently revisiting all of Testament... all of their albums!


----------



## GbrilliantQ (Aug 1, 2010)

Detail - Tattoo Forever


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 1, 2010)

"The sound of the waves"


----------



## mr.jaguar (Aug 1, 2010)

infected mushroom. currently listening to the live @ dna lounge mix.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 1, 2010)

mr.jaguar said:


> infected mushroom. currently listening to the live @ dna lounge mix.

Click to collapse



Any link to share to hear it?


----------



## mr.jaguar (Aug 1, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Any link to share to hear it?

Click to collapse



msg me...

pat


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 1, 2010)

Illya Kuryaki & Valderramas - Coolo


----------



## Co250 (Aug 1, 2010)

Again - Yui

just a favorite J-pop of my collection, so dont mind about it


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 2, 2010)

Slipknot - Left behind


----------



## galaxys (Aug 2, 2010)

Orgy - Blue Monday (cover)


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 4, 2010)

*...*

woman - moaning


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 4, 2010)

*...*

woman - moaning (again)


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ninja Cuts - Flexistentialism


----------



## captainstu72 (Aug 4, 2010)

Alkaline Trio - Continental


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 5, 2010)

Iron Maiden - run to the hills


----------



## steve228uk (Aug 8, 2010)

Ryan Adams - I See Monsters


----------



## coder12 (Aug 8, 2010)

Overclocked Spot - Big Giant Circles


----------



## GbrilliantQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Bruno Mars - Just the way you are.


----------



## CRACING (Aug 8, 2010)

Got unlimited internet connection. Enjoying great FM radios from Earth Media Center Radio software!


----------



## akbisw (Aug 8, 2010)

beautiful - eminem


----------



## HeroMeng (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt Costa - Mr. Pitiful


----------



## HeroMeng (Aug 9, 2010)

Røyksopp - Remind Me (Someone Else's Radio Remix)


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anima Sound System -Aura


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ravi Shankhar - Sitara mix


----------



## Shum97 (Aug 16, 2010)

Avenged Sevenfold - So Far Away


----------



## narathip (Aug 17, 2010)

Big Boi - General Patton (feat. Big Rube)


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 18, 2010)

Guns n Roses - Get in the ring


----------



## freeincolorado (Aug 18, 2010)

Creeping Death-Metallica


----------



## Shum97 (Aug 18, 2010)

Edward Maya - Stereo love


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 18, 2010)

BullShizzin' - Big Sean.


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 18, 2010)

Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pedra Branca - Organic


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 19, 2010)

*...*

htcstartup.wav


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 19, 2010)

Maxwell's silver hammer - the beatles

Sent from my Froyo Eris using XDA App


----------



## guitargler (Aug 19, 2010)

Bed Intruder Song - Antoine Dodson/Auto-Tune the News


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 19, 2010)

KiD CuDi - Mr. Rager

I don't like this Thread because you guys only listen to that rock crap.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 19, 2010)

My projects - Coo Coo Cal







good day.


----------



## lehalter (Aug 20, 2010)

Lostprophets - We Are Godzilla, You are Japan


----------



## the incredible (Aug 20, 2010)

In this moment i listening enya on grooveshark.
Do they know grooveshark ?


----------



## mastercool09 (Aug 21, 2010)

deadmau5 - ghosts n stuff


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 21, 2010)

Kyuss - Conan Troutman


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Tuxedomoon - What´s use


----------



## SarahLacy (Aug 22, 2010)

Eminem Not Afraid


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 23, 2010)

Word Up - Cameo




good day.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 24, 2010)

Guns n roses - Madagascar


----------



## GbrilliantQ (Aug 24, 2010)

Silence

Sent from an HD2 running Froyo


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 24, 2010)

Coldplay-The scientist


----------



## stylez (Aug 24, 2010)

Mattafix - Big City Life


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 24, 2010)

Everlast-What is like


----------



## saintdice (Aug 25, 2010)

Cee Lo - **** You

Come On You Irons!


----------



## HeroMeng (Aug 25, 2010)

Billy Idol - Dancing With Myself


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Asian Dub Foundation - High


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 25, 2010)

Mos Def-Ms Fat Booty (edited radio)


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 25, 2010)

Montell Jordan - This is how we do it





good day.


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Aug 26, 2010)

Rick Ross - White Sand Pt. 2

Sent from my FroyoEris using XDA App


----------



## Irishpride (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike Posner - Drug Dealer Girl


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 26, 2010)

The Acacia Strain- BTM FDR 

Sent from my nonsensikal froyo using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

Guns n roses - dust n bones


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 26, 2010)

*...*

the fan inside my pc


----------



## @rj*n (Aug 26, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> the fan inside my pc

Click to collapse



LoL


Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## [★] (Aug 26, 2010)

10cc - Rubber Bullets 
and just about to go see eels play in Birmingham


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

Mana - Dejame entrar


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 26, 2010)

Mr. Clown said:


> Mana - Dejame entrar

Click to collapse



Buena rola Clown 

Sueños compartidos-Laureano Brisuela


----------



## souljaboy (Aug 26, 2010)

Young Jeezy 1000 Gramms mixtape !


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 26, 2010)

sending out an sos-The Police


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 26, 2010)

Coil - Love secret domain


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 26, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark


----------



## CyberDonky (Aug 27, 2010)

Toy-Box - The Sailor-Song
Hahaha!


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 27, 2010)

Gangstarr- Full Clip

Rip Guru :sad:

Sent from my nonsensikal froyo using XDA App


----------



## kdj67f (Aug 28, 2010)

Megadeth - This day we fight!


----------



## vmiguel (Aug 28, 2010)

My 10yo son... snorring!


----------



## settlethestorm (Aug 29, 2010)

Jedi Mind Tricks- I Who Have Nothing  

Sent from my nonsensikal froyo using XDA App


----------



## Amber18 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dont Forget- Demi Lovato


----------



## Maggot #7 (Aug 29, 2010)

Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O Mine


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Aug 29, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa - History in the Making.


----------



## GbrilliantQ (Aug 30, 2010)

Flo Rida - Club Can't Handle Me.


----------



## factualpuddle (Aug 30, 2010)

not totally listening, but got Ayumi Hamasaki's new concert DVD in, lmao!

...don't judge me.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2010)

Air conditioning coming on


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Gustavo Cerati - Colores


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Gustavo Cerati - Colores

Click to collapse



Did he survived the brain hemorrhage? Good choice by the way 

Human Nature-Michael Jackson


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 3, 2010)

Asian Dub Foundation - Dubitup


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 3, 2010)

My friggen neighbor - 3 little dogs that won't shut up





good day.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2010)

Los Aguas Aguas - dub reggae


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 8, 2010)

Heroes del Silencio - Sirena Varada


----------



## calvin123 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Hi*

I'm listening to Akon - right now quite a nice song and quite enjoyable.

Calvin
Web Design


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 10, 2010)

International Radio Festival 2010


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 10, 2010)

Por tu maldito amor-Vicente Fernandez


----------



## zeda0 (Sep 10, 2010)

chris brown - forever


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 11, 2010)

Nortec - Electrocumbia mix


----------



## vmiguel (Sep 11, 2010)

Wathever that comes out the radio, while working way over the deadline...


----------



## HeroMeng (Sep 13, 2010)

Night At The Roxbury - What Is Love

BUM BUM BUM BUM, BUM BUM, BUM BUM BUM BUM BUM.....


----------



## illogic6 (Sep 13, 2010)

Crudbump NA$TYJAM$


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrant - DRFSR


----------



## Shum97 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tinchy Stryder - warning (produced_by_labrinth)


----------



## HeroMeng (Sep 14, 2010)

Major Tom Coming Home - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## nihouma (Sep 14, 2010)

New song from Sara Bareilles: Bluebird <3


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 14, 2010)

Falco - Der Kommissar


----------



## Jaycdenton (Sep 14, 2010)

The Suburbs - Arcade Fire


----------



## johndub71 (Sep 15, 2010)

Reality by Rmb.

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## SamVib (Sep 15, 2010)

Secrets by OneRepublic.

This message is brought to you by my Samsung Vibrant, using the XDA app.


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 16, 2010)

TLC - No scrubs





good day.


----------



## zeda0 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mariachi - Mexico lindo y querido


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 16, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Mariachi - Mexico lindo y querido

Click to collapse



Sintiendo el patriotismo, eh?
Feeling patriotic, eh?
Hello Orb! 
--------------------------
Persiana Americana-Soda Estereo


----------



## chopper the dog (Sep 17, 2010)

Rollins Band - Another Life







good day.


----------



## GbrilliantQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Gyptain - Nah Let Go


----------



## Bunglechunk (Sep 17, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark [Live]


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Journeyman - Departure


----------



## johndub71 (Sep 19, 2010)

Cookie crew -rock da house

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Sep 19, 2010)

Bunglechunk said:


> Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark [Live]

Click to collapse



Nice song,

Iron Maiden - Run to the hills (Live)


----------



## jasonlefever (Sep 19, 2010)

Symmetry - Title Fight


----------



## Deleted member 2500726 (Sep 19, 2010)

Asher Roth - Sour Patch Kids


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2010)

Tosca - rmx 2009


----------



## SamVib (Sep 20, 2010)

Some cords - deadmau5

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using the xda app


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 22, 2010)

Silent Underdog - Papa's got a brand new pigbag (12" electrofunk version)


----------



## SamVib (Sep 22, 2010)

8-bit - deadmau5


----------



## shoemeistah (Sep 23, 2010)

Deadmau5 & Wolfgang Gartner - Animal Rights

Sent from my HTC


----------



## Bunglechunk (Sep 23, 2010)

Hellyeah - Alcohaulin' Ass


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 23, 2010)

Saxon - In the court of the Crimson King


----------



## Bunglechunk (Sep 24, 2010)

Fear Factory - Messiah


----------



## factualpuddle (Sep 24, 2010)

Epik High - For The Kids


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2010)

Deep mix Moscow - Radio


----------



## SamVib (Sep 26, 2010)

Lai - deadmau5

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using the xda-developers app.


----------



## cantIntoCode (Sep 26, 2010)

Muse - Map of The Problematique. What a song!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## waffles510 (Sep 27, 2010)

parallels- as i lay dying


----------



## hadobac (Sep 27, 2010)

In the End of Linkin Park


----------



## Bunglechunk (Sep 27, 2010)

Mark Ronson - Essential Mix [2007-01-07]


----------



## souljaboy (Sep 27, 2010)

Jim Jones & Cam’ron – Toast (Kanye & Jay-Z Diss)


----------



## cr6 (Sep 27, 2010)

Sevendust - Enemy


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 27, 2010)

Portishead - Numb


----------



## SamVib (Sep 28, 2010)

Edit Your Friends - DeadMau5


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 28, 2010)

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble - Crossfire


----------



## boelze (Sep 28, 2010)

Does it offend you, yeah? - Battle Royale


----------



## SamVib (Sep 29, 2010)

1981 - DeadMau5


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 29, 2010)

Search & Destroy - Iggy Pop & The Stooges


----------



## hadobac (Sep 29, 2010)

Just Don't Tell Me That - 'N Sync


----------



## lissile (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## ilovemytilt1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kanye West - Power Remix 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Sep 29, 2010)

Chevelle - Letter From A Thief


----------



## kdj67f (Sep 30, 2010)

Storming with menace - Kreator


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 30, 2010)

Soda stereo - cuando pase el temblor


----------



## Captainkrtek (Sep 30, 2010)

Kidsos - Sebastian Ingrosso


----------



## westicle (Sep 30, 2010)

Death in fire-Amon Amarth

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## johndub71 (Sep 30, 2010)

The wife moaning about neck ache...

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## mmarsh665 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sudden Death-Megadeth.

It's an exclusive for new new Guitar Hero game, Warriors of Rock.
It's all over the internet though, great song.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol
----



johndub71 said:


> The wife moaning about neck ache...
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Bunglechunk (Oct 1, 2010)

Marilyn Manson - Posthuman


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 1, 2010)

Jazz dance classics - Track 1


----------



## ragdoll20 (Oct 5, 2010)

Congratulations - MGMT


----------



## Bunglechunk (Oct 6, 2010)

Not Afraid - Eminem


----------



## johndub71 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lfo by lfo

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Master™ (Oct 6, 2010)

Bedrock - Young Money


----------



## Gaillimh_Abú28 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Temper Trap, Science Of Fear

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## dglowe343 (Oct 7, 2010)

Seven Mary Three - Devil Boy

Sent from my SUPERSONIC


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 8, 2010)

Joy division -love will tear us appart


----------



## al11588 (Oct 8, 2010)

Black Milk Feat. Royce Da 5'9, Elzhi -Deadly Medley


----------



## EuroSpeed (Oct 10, 2010)

Honesty Box - Charles Hamilton


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 10, 2010)

Paul Van Dyk - Nothing but you


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Inner Portals ~ Luminaya - Pumayana


----------



## courtney1985 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jay Sean ft. Lil' Wayne - down 

and yep this is my first post  Hi all!


----------



## afflikt3d (Oct 12, 2010)

There's No Sympathy for the Dead - Escape The Fate

sent from my nintendo 64


----------



## johndub71 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lost in music - Stereo mcs

Equinoxe 5 - jean Michelle jarre 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## topons.shop (Oct 13, 2010)

*this moment.....*

No promises, Shyne ward


----------



## Bodisson (Oct 13, 2010)

Kat Mandu - Break (original 12" version)


----------



## Mohawka (Oct 13, 2010)

Vinny Eastwood on American Freedom Radio 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nortec Collective . Tijuana sessions!


----------



## raving_nanza (Oct 15, 2010)

*...*

coldplay - scientist


----------



## raving_nanza (Oct 15, 2010)

*...*

david cook - come back to me


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2010)

Gustavo cerati - homenaje


----------



## vortexion (Oct 15, 2010)

Posse by Scooter


----------



## Ampicillin (Oct 15, 2010)

Akon - Party Animal


----------



## homero25 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hurricane - Bob Dylan


----------



## Master™ (Oct 15, 2010)

Lil Wayne - Phone Home

*Edit:* Lil Wayne - Mrs. Officer


----------



## bruno1211 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Exxile (Oct 16, 2010)

AmpLive - Video Tapez


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 17, 2010)

@ Nortec concert! - Tijauna sessions


----------



## freeincolorado (Oct 17, 2010)

homero25 said:


> Hurricane - Bob Dylan

Click to collapse



Nice! 
A Tout Le Monde by Megadeth.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 17, 2010)

Arriving from Nortec +Bostish+Fusible concert!


----------



## Amber18 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dont Forget to Remember Me- Carrie Underwood


----------



## Amber18 (Oct 18, 2010)

NotBroken- Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Joy division - love will tears us appart


----------



## Luka92 (Oct 19, 2010)

This is My Life - Edward Maya


----------



## johndub71 (Oct 19, 2010)

Duck sauce : Barbara streisand 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Oct 20, 2010)

Bad Company - Five Finger Death Punch

Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo on Hero action here!


----------



## settlethestorm (Oct 20, 2010)

White Washed -August Burns Red

Sent from my BLACK RAIN V2 using XDA App


----------



## Amber18 (Oct 22, 2010)

wavin flag- young artists for haiti


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 23, 2010)

Deep Mix Moscow Izhevski - Sapovnela Studio: Traveler


----------



## mikel719 (Oct 23, 2010)

Five finger death punch, dragonforce, rick ross, the game, dio.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Amber18 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ghost Town- The Specials


----------



## mikel719 (Oct 23, 2010)

Killswitch engage

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## cbronson41 (Oct 29, 2010)

Renegades of Funk - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## captainstu72 (Oct 29, 2010)

The Promise - Anberlin


----------



## Amber18 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shattered- Backstreet Boys


----------



## link5186 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cats poking around in the kitchen and the constant ticking of a wall clock

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Oct 29, 2010)

Sepultura - Propaganda


----------



## raving_nanza (Oct 30, 2010)

*...*

the voices in my head


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2010)

The Cure -Other Voices


----------



## twitch351 (Oct 31, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> The Cure -Other Voices

Click to collapse



Lying from you - Linkin Park


----------



## jmollabi (Oct 31, 2010)

afrojack

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## HeroMeng (Oct 31, 2010)

Starfucker - Medicine


----------



## ZombieDude00 (Nov 1, 2010)

raving_nanza said:


> the voices in my head

Click to collapse



Funny -

Rolling Stones Gimme Shelter since the Black Ops trailer its been stuck in my head


----------



## Amber18 (Nov 1, 2010)

Fall- Jonas Brothers


----------



## Amber18 (Nov 1, 2010)

Down to Earth- Justin Bieber


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 1, 2010)

A veces fui- Alex Sintek


----------



## brian.matthew.ripp (Nov 2, 2010)

NFL - colts versus texans


----------



## Dperks88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Madball - Empire

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Luka92 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kise Jesenje-Prljavo Kazaliste!


----------



## Master™ (Nov 2, 2010)

Tha Joker - We do it for fun pt.1


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 2, 2010)

afrojack..laidback luke..inna

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## chancellorr (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kraftwerk - Computer Love


----------



## ndeewolfwood (Nov 2, 2010)

boards of canada-everything you do is a balloon


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nortec - Tijuana sessions


----------



## EuroSpeed (Nov 4, 2010)

Starchasers - Charles Hamilton


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 4, 2010)

Morning news


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 5, 2010)

my wife nagging me

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 5, 2010)

jmollabi said:


> my wife nagging me
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



LOL and that band is called


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 5, 2010)

The most famous band in all times

-----------------------------

Portishead - Mix


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 5, 2010)

Morning news


----------



## chancellorr (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## ndeewolfwood (Nov 6, 2010)

gonzales and peaches : red leather


----------



## lee_bruice (Nov 6, 2010)

I like Tinchy's second chance. There are some rap on it. You can listen to it if you have time. It is a  really enjoy!


----------



## Ampicillin (Nov 6, 2010)

Club Can't Handle Me - Flo Rida Featuring David Guetta


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dj Tiny toon live!


----------



## -WP7User- (Nov 6, 2010)

Tie my rope - Children of Bodom


----------



## Master™ (Nov 6, 2010)

Dusty Foot Philosopher - K-naan


----------



## ClandestineSaint (Nov 6, 2010)

To Increase Efficiency Of Mentation And Perception - Madlib

Off Madlib Medicine Show No. 10. Excellent, excellent CD.


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 6, 2010)

lol rolleyes..i must be the only one in the stands

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## -WP7User- (Nov 6, 2010)

Napalm in the Morning - Sodom

Great song


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2010)

My dogs barking @2am


----------



## -WP7User- (Nov 7, 2010)

Lake Bodom - Children of Bodom


----------



## chancellorr (Nov 7, 2010)

Game Face - Vaski


----------



## EuroSpeed (Nov 8, 2010)

Rear Window - Senim Silla


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Faithless - I can´t get sleep


----------



## koko2k6 (Nov 9, 2010)

my children hollering at each other about who's getting what for christmas


----------



## wess786 (Nov 9, 2010)

Boys, Boys, Boys - Sabrina

If you see it you're a nasty boy .


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Loungeradio.com - The lounge King show


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Como sueñan la Sirenas-Ana Torroja


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 9, 2010)

Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Taseera (Nov 10, 2010)

I usually listen Micheal Jackson songs


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 10, 2010)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood: Rage Hard [Young Person's Guide To The 12" Mix]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 6 
10:04


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nortec - Tijuana sessions


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 10, 2010)

atreyu

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Agent Zach (Nov 11, 2010)

*Artist:* _Mushroomhead_
*Album:* XX
*Track:* The New Cult King & Empty Spaces -- Awesome guitar solo which seems to include an excerpt from Pink Floyds' The Wall


----------



## chancellorr (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## orb3000 (Nov 12, 2010)

The music of the show I´m presenting tonight (Live)


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 12, 2010)

Art Of Noise: Peter Gunn [Twang Mix]
The Best Of The Art Of Noise (1988)
07:31


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 12, 2010)

Now back to afrojack

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 12, 2010)

Everything but the girl - mix


----------



## kdj67f (Nov 13, 2010)

Crazy Love - Gruntruck


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 15, 2010)

Pet Shop Boys: West End Girls [Original 12" Version by Bobby Orlando]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 4
07:52


----------



## nathanpc (Nov 15, 2010)

Ozzy Osbourne - I Don't Know


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Planet funk - dead


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 16, 2010)

The Lounge King Show!


----------



## iwasaperson (Nov 17, 2010)

Board up the House - Genghis Tron

Sent from my SCH-i500 with StupidFast and Super Dark.


----------



## sherri (Nov 17, 2010)

Good Gone Girl - Mika

Sent from my Droid using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 17, 2010)

A Taste Of Honey: Boogie Oogie Oogie [Original 12" Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 4 
05:30


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2010)

The Smiths - girlfriend in a coma


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 17, 2010)

Dynasty: I Don't Want to Be a Freak (But I Can't Help It) [12" Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 3 
07:23


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2010)

The Cure - Charlotte sometimes


----------



## raving_nanza (Nov 18, 2010)

*...*

just been on my turntables so i suppose.. my own music 

but.. goin on black ops zombies now 
is there a reason they call the level "five"? hmmm lol

anyway, its time to kick ass n chew bubble gum!


----------



## Adriench (Nov 18, 2010)

Ratatat - LP4
Track 6: Mandy


----------



## jamec9869 (Nov 19, 2010)

Unforgiven II - Metalica


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 19, 2010)

Nazareth: Bad Bad Boy
The Best Heavy Metal Album (2004)
03:55


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 19, 2010)

Seein' Red - Unwritten Law


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2010)

Traffic report on way to office


----------



## chancellorr (Nov 19, 2010)

I Just Sighed. I Just Sighed. Just So You Know - Los Campesinos!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2010)

bad romance - 30 seconds to mars cover


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 19, 2010)

Ill nino - ritual


----------



## forcedfab (Nov 20, 2010)

Seems like I don't bother with cd's or even mp3's anymore . Been using Pandora ever since I had the Original Droid .... loving it on my HTC Evo


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 20, 2010)

Aldo García - en vivo


----------



## HeroMeng (Nov 20, 2010)

OK Go - This Too Shall Pass


----------



## Captainkrtek (Nov 20, 2010)

Mashup of:
Stay Fly
Ghosts and Stuff 
Around the World
all mixed by DJ Shares, you can find it here
checkout his other stuff too, its all pretty good 
http://www.djshares.com/music/


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Peter Tosh -Legalize it


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2010)

Coma Black - Marilyn Manson


----------



## vmiguel (Nov 22, 2010)

"I Get Ideas"- LOUIS ARMSTRONG


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 22, 2010)

Natacha Atlas - The voyage


----------



## qipengart (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## EuroSpeed (Nov 22, 2010)

Gasoline Dreams - OutKast


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 23, 2010)

Everything but the girl -missing


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2010)

One - Metallica 
WOO!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 23, 2010)

ill niño - the art of war.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lou Reed - Perfect Day


----------



## DeriquedeCoux (Nov 23, 2010)

Obscura- Infinite Rotation


----------



## nisotaku (Nov 23, 2010)

Bravin' Bad Brew - Riryka


----------



## Elemental_Fire (Nov 24, 2010)

SNSD/Girls Generation-Run Devil Run, Gee, Oh!


----------



## cam_hamlin (Nov 24, 2010)

Yo Gotti - Touchdown 

Sent from my HTC PASSION using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 24, 2010)

New Order: Blue Monday [Complete Original 12" Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 1 
07:28


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 24, 2010)

Rest of My Life - Unwritten Law


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Shanghai Restoration Project - Jade Buddha


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 25, 2010)

Automat: Automat (A. The Rise, B. Advance, C. Genus)
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 5 
16:53


----------



## husam666 (Nov 25, 2010)

Song:   The Best Is Yet To Come
Artist:   Scorpions
Album:  Sting in the Tail 
Year:    2010
Length: 4:33


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Local news on the way to work


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Berlin - The metro


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 26, 2010)

song is simply called metro and not riding on the metro

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the correction



jmollabi said:


> song is simply called metro and not riding on the metro
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 27, 2010)

New Moon by The Black Ghosts....That the starting track in Twilight...


----------



## HannahTaylor (Nov 27, 2010)

The Ex - Billy Talent!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lila Downs _ Corridos


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 27, 2010)

Now - Masters Of Reality -  "Sunrise On The Sufferbus"

Next - Massive Attack - "Heligoland"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2010)

my brain trying to figure out calculus


----------



## vmiguel (Nov 28, 2010)

Bob Dylan - Emotionally yours


----------



## foxwolfblood (Nov 28, 2010)

My dad snoring - my dad

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## user7618 (Nov 28, 2010)

My guts deciding which way to send dinner - Food Poisoning

-----
Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!


----------



## flyboyovyick (Nov 28, 2010)

user7618 said:


> My guts deciding which way to send dinner - Food Poisoning
> 
> -----
> Sent from my CDMA Hero. I got some hot Froyo-on-Hero action here!

Click to collapse



ROFL!!!

10 charac


----------



## husam666 (Nov 28, 2010)

before: a rap by a friend of my brother cuz he made the beat
now: my brothers band playing : hello by evanescence - out of tune (check them on facebook )


----------



## xtone (Nov 29, 2010)

bebebebe benny and the jets lol


----------



## Ubermicro13 (Nov 29, 2010)

Daft Punk - Human After All


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dead Can Dance - Live @ San Diego


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Morning news on the way work


----------



## captainstu72 (Nov 29, 2010)

Rest of My life - Unwritten Law


----------



## EuroSpeed (Nov 29, 2010)

Reality Check - Binary Star

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

New Order - Blue Monday rmx


----------



## Adolf1994 (Nov 29, 2010)

Duck Sauce - Barbra Streisand \,,/ d^.^b \,,/


----------



## telmoabff (Nov 29, 2010)

Before: Nude - Radiohead
Now: Unnatural Selection - Muse
Next: Bixby Canyon Bridge - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## AdrianK (Nov 29, 2010)

Gangster Tripping - Fat Boy Slim


----------



## notlesss (Nov 29, 2010)

Parov Stelar - Powder


----------



## jonjonk (Nov 29, 2010)

TMNT - Theme Song.


----------



## Luka92 (Nov 29, 2010)

You Don't Know - Milow


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

MSTRKRFT - Fist Of God


----------



## chancellorr (Nov 30, 2010)

My girlfriend, she just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

Hero-Skillet.


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 30, 2010)

Yazoo: Don't Go [Vocal + Dub Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 2 
08:27


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great song!
I´m listening now the same



Bodisson said:


> Yazoo: Don't Go [Vocal + Dub Version]
> Grand 12 Inches Vol. 2
> 08:27

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Nov 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Great song!
> I´m listening now the same

Click to collapse



Same here....Its refreshing!


----------



## kio.old.sql (Nov 30, 2010)

SOFI Needs A Ladder -Deadmau5(Roy RosenfelD Remix)


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Lounge Radio - mix


----------



## frigid (Dec 1, 2010)

No joke - apathy & celph titled

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

Soilwork - The Thrill


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2010)

Stereo Love (extended version) - Edward Maya ft. Alicia


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 1, 2010)

Scar Symmetry - Slaves to the Subliminal (GREAT BAND!!!)


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2010)

Local news - New governor arrived...


----------



## justinnguyen (Dec 1, 2010)

black and yellow-wiz khalifa

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2010)

The Good Die Young - Scorpions - Sting in the Tail

SCORPIONS ROCK!!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lila Downs - Pinotepa


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 3, 2010)

Dimmu Borgir: Metal Heart (Accept)
Cover It Up Vol. 1 (2005)
04:36


----------



## checkbox111 (Dec 3, 2010)

Megadeth - Set the world afire


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 3, 2010)

Crystal Castles - Black Panther


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dimmu Borgir - A jew traced through coal

Gonna go see them live on monday at the HOB Dallas.


----------



## Shreyas Jani (Dec 4, 2010)

Hallowed be thy name...Can't remember the bands name at this moment...


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 4, 2010)

shr said:


> Hallowed be thy name...Can't remember the bands name at this moment...

Click to collapse



Iron maiden 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## ironman14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Metalingus - Alter Bridge..


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2010)

La Mala Rodriguez - Tengo Lo Que Tu quieres


----------



## JSmoove3g4 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lil Wayne I am not a human

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## cantIntoCode (Dec 4, 2010)

Stone sour - 30/30 150

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2010)

FreshHouse.FM internet radio - Windows Media Player,


Good stuff to chill after a boring day at the university


----------



## Agent Zach (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## pageisgod85 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mayhem - Freezing Moon.


----------



## nathanpc (Dec 5, 2010)

Roter Sand - Rammstein


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 5, 2010)

somafm radio - chill out selection


----------



## qipengart (Dec 5, 2010)

Binary star ****ing rules.! 





EuroSpeed said:


> Reality Check - Binary Star
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my Eris using XDA App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 6, 2010)

qipengart said:


> Binary star ****ing rules.!
> 
> Sent from my Eris using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yes they do. 

Friends & Strangers - Ronnie Laws


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Local news on way to work (damn pure bad news as always)


----------



## xxxThiefxxx (Dec 6, 2010)

Rap Songs of course!!! Peace out


----------



## zyryck (Dec 6, 2010)

qipengart said:


> Binary star ****ing rules.!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Eris using XDA App

Click to collapse



+1

Listening to Can't front on me - Pete Rock & C.L Smooth


----------



## jk1234 (Dec 6, 2010)

Britney Spears & Madonna - Me Against The Music


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Kraftwerk - Radioactivity


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 7, 2010)

Voyage to Atlantis - The Isley Brothers


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 7, 2010)

Rick James: Super Freak [Original 12" Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 1 
07:05


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 7, 2010)

Entierrenme con la banda-Antonio Aguilar *Arriba-arriba*


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 7, 2010)

It's a Shame - The Spinners


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Titán - Elevador


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 7, 2010)

murs -h.u.s.t.l.e. 

you neva find a dime that ain't mine 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Front 242 - Headhunter


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Front 242 - Headhunter

Click to collapse



+1 for a great song.

Volbeat - Still Counting


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 8, 2010)

So Fresh, So Clean - Outkast

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## Crusher16 (Dec 8, 2010)

Five Finger Death Punch - Far From Home


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nightmares on wax - passion


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 9, 2010)

rufus wainwright - agnus de

ween - old man thunder


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 9, 2010)

Volbeat - Sad Man's Tongue


----------



## InGeNeTiCs (Dec 9, 2010)

The Roots - The seed 2.0


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Local news on the way to work


----------



## blkout01 (Dec 9, 2010)

Random late 80's early to mid 90's music...

Men at work - land down under


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 9, 2010)

The Leak - Elzhi


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2010)

I Miss You - Blink-182


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

My dogs barking...


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> My dogs barking...

Click to collapse



You forgot to write who the artist is... lol


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Lol right

By Yakumbele and Luna


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 10, 2010)

Moody Blues: Question
While My Guitar Gently Weeps Vol. 3 
05:44


----------



## BodenM (Dec 10, 2010)

Paper Dolls - 4mat (chiptunes FTW!)

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Chill out session - mix


----------



## Amber18 (Dec 10, 2010)

Te Amo- Rihanna


----------



## shou77 (Dec 10, 2010)

booka shade - in white rooms


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 10, 2010)

Say Something - Lupe Fiasco

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## jwils96 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Demon(s) - Darkest Hour*


----------



## LitePro (Dec 11, 2010)

breaking benjamin rulez


----------



## Dperks88 (Dec 11, 2010)

Keepers of the faith - Terror


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 12, 2010)

eulogy - tool 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## devonparrish (Dec 12, 2010)

To kingdom come- passion pit!


----------



## gavriel18 (Dec 12, 2010)

same in the end - SUBLIME!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2010)

Lorelei - Scorpions


----------



## fakenjones (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you remember - Last Emperor


----------



## XboxOmac (Dec 12, 2010)

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence

Sent from my Zio using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 12, 2010)

Art of noise - paranomia


----------



## alphadeeto (Dec 12, 2010)

Waiting For The End - Linkin Park *they sure changed!*


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

The Cure - Hot, Hot, Hot


----------



## PGleo86 (Dec 13, 2010)

Love Etc. - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## johndub71 (Dec 13, 2010)

Doncamatic - gorillaz

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## jmollabi (Dec 13, 2010)

toot it n boot it..i made her feel stupid

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 14, 2010)

HSU - Charles Hamilton

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pretenders - Don´t get me wrong


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2010)

my friends' alarm - nokia


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 14, 2010)

Harlow: Take Off [12" Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 6 
10:17


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Los Aguas Aguas - Mantra


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2010)

Victory Song - Ensiferum


----------



## BodenM (Dec 15, 2010)

My brother snoring - Bro

Swyped from my HTC Desire running LeeDROID T-Mod 2.2e with Tapatalk.


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 15, 2010)

Ted Nugent: Cat Scratch Fever
The Best Heavy Metal Album (2004)
03:41


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2010)

Local news


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 16, 2010)

Twenty Two Fourteen - The Album Leaf


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 16, 2010)

BB&Q Band: Genie [Original 12" Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 4 
06:00


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

Depeche Mode - Behind the wheel mx


----------



## Diamond_dawg (Dec 16, 2010)

rucka rucka ali -alejandro


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 16, 2010)

The impostor - why are you following me? (long version)


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 16, 2010)

epica - kingdom of heaven


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 16, 2010)

Monster's Ball - Vinnie Paz

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 16, 2010)

bloodbath - death delirium


----------



## soypoi (Dec 16, 2010)

Breathe Life- Liquid Nation


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2010)

jeallen0 said:


> epica - kingdom of heaven

Click to collapse



hell yeah,
great tatse


----------



## gabelegos (Dec 16, 2010)

Hardest button to button- white stripes.

Iced glacier, 2793 quadrant, nexus s who??


----------



## johndub71 (Dec 17, 2010)

Owner of a lonely heart - max grahem v yes

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## jk1234 (Dec 17, 2010)

Westlife - Flying Without Wings


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 17, 2010)

U2 - Beautiful day


----------



## emilya (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm listening to Katy Perry's songs... anybody here likes her or her songs???


----------



## jwils96 (Dec 17, 2010)

emilya said:


> I'm listening to Katy Perry's songs... anybody here likes her or her songs???

Click to collapse



hell yeah!


Sent from my wildfire using XDA App


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 17, 2010)

finntroll - galgasang


----------



## SharpIS03 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nujabes - F.I.L.O


----------



## johndub71 (Dec 17, 2010)

The wife moan about ****

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nymphetamine - Cradle of Filth


----------



## Tribulattifather (Dec 18, 2010)

Sonic Syndicate.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Lounge King Show


----------



## johndub71 (Dec 19, 2010)

LFO leeds warehouse remix. awesone bass

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## starscream84 (Dec 19, 2010)

A Single Moment Of Sincerity - Asking Alexandria

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 19, 2010)

new daft punk tracks from the tron legacy soundtrack


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## jwils96 (Dec 19, 2010)

husam666 said:


> Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day

Click to collapse



epic band 


Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2010)

jwils96 said:


> epic band
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App

Click to collapse



I know lol 

Was listening to an new song to me by Bowling for Soup - When We Die
really really cool


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 19, 2010)

Traditional music - Danzón


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 20, 2010)

Scarlet Morning - Language Arts Crew


----------



## tomgupper (Dec 20, 2010)

Gorillaz!
Saw the concert in Brisbane last night.  Still riding that awesome wave.


----------



## jeallen0 (Dec 20, 2010)

Cradle of Filth - Guilded ****


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ian Brown " The Gravy Train " (Nightmares On Wax mix)


----------



## TuffPoo (Dec 20, 2010)

Nothing!!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2010)

Great song



TuffPoo said:


> Nothing!!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

good point


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wrong thread



husam666 said:


> good point

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

i know this is not a mistake


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good point

------------

And to stay on topic, I´m listening: 

Nightmares On Wax - Riders On The Storm - Remix


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2010)

Coma Black - Marilyn Manson


----------



## avgjoegeek (Dec 20, 2010)

Windy day today so... Jimi Hendrix "Wind Cries Mary" - seemed fitting.


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 21, 2010)

Sarah Brightman & Steve Harley: The Phantom Of The Opera
Gold - Andrew Lloyd Webber Hit Singles Collection (2001)
04:40


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 21, 2010)

Wrist Music - Charles Hamilton

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 21, 2010)

Lounge king show


----------



## pontomedon (Dec 22, 2010)

The End - The Doors


----------



## AdrianK (Dec 22, 2010)

Tornado of souls - Megadeth [Rust In Peace]


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 22, 2010)

Allanah Miles: Black Velvet
The Power Of Love - CD2 (2008)
05:57


----------



## Kaporal (Dec 22, 2010)

Feel Da Vibe - new york ska-jazz ensemble


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nightmares on wax - da feeling


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 23, 2010)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood: Two Tribes [Annihilation]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 6 
09:11


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 23, 2010)

So Tired - Sleep (Of Oldominion)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## icanttype (Dec 23, 2010)

Skrillex - In for the Kill


----------



## MJP_UK (Dec 24, 2010)

Praxis - Animal Behavior (Warszawa, Poland 6-29-96)


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 24, 2010)

Material - Mantra 12" mx


----------



## AdrianK (Dec 24, 2010)

My Last Words - Megadeth [Peace Sells ...But Who's Buying?]


----------



## galaxys (Dec 26, 2010)

Miracle (Trance) by Cascada!


----------



## Alex530 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dancing with the devil-immortal technique.  Great song btw

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 26, 2010)

I Go Crazy - Charles Hamilton

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## jwils96 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hysteria - Muse

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Dec 27, 2010)

Left to my own *devices* - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

el comando del diablo - gerardo ortiz, noel torrez, o  yea NarcoSh*t


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

T.C.P said:


> el comando del diablo - gerardo ortiz, noel torrez, o  yea NarcoSh*t

Click to collapse



Offspring - Bad Habit


----------



## T.C.P (Dec 27, 2010)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> Offspring - Bad Habit

Click to collapse



band because u been posting right after..... 

o wait, wrong thread

im a good seed honestly


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Dec 27, 2010)

Float - Aesop Rock


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 28, 2010)

Air - Tron soundtrack


----------



## gavriel18 (Dec 28, 2010)

Fred astaire, putting on the ritz 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Dec 29, 2010)

High School Reunion_Collide A Scope - Charles Hamilton

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ode To My Family - Cranberries


----------



## Amber18 (Dec 30, 2010)

never let you go- justin bieber


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 30, 2010)

My dogs barking at 5am


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 1, 2011)

Son Jarocho


----------



## Amber18 (Jan 2, 2011)

Boys of Summer- Don Henley


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 2, 2011)

Paul Hardcastle - rmx


----------



## galaxys (Jan 3, 2011)

Toxicity - System of A Down


----------



## Barbarian (Jan 3, 2011)

Johnny Cash - When The Man Comes Around


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lila Downs -Corridos de Oaxaca


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 3, 2011)

The Smiths - Girlfriend in a coma


----------



## chancellorr (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## MegaThrasher (Jan 4, 2011)

Accept- Balls. to the Wall.

Sent from my D2G running Fission 2.4.3


----------



## phillio99 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bob Marley- African herbsman


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dimmu Borgir - The Night Masquerade


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

Tim Berg - Seek Bromance.


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 4, 2011)

World Wide - Z-Ro


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

Local news on way to work


----------



## husam666 (Jan 4, 2011)

Big R Radio soft


----------



## jeallen0 (Jan 4, 2011)

Between the Buried and Me - Ants of the Sky(GREAT SONG FROM AN EXCELLENT BAND)


----------



## DanWilson (Jan 4, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Local news on way to work

Click to collapse



That ain't music!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2011)

You are right...
I have changed station now listening to Tears for Fears - everybody wants to rule the world


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 4, 2011)

Gerardo Ortiz y Noel Torrez  - El comando del diablo 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Recapturing the vibe-  hilltop hoods


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 4, 2011)

Bounce - system of a down 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## 96edwy (Jan 5, 2011)

Mikulec said:


> *Waking the Demon - Bullet for My Valentine*

Click to collapse



very nice selecta


----------



## 96edwy (Jan 5, 2011)

oh and im listening to Skrillex.. FTW!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Bali & Beyond - Gamelan at the tearoom


----------



## husam666 (Jan 5, 2011)

Basket Case - Greenday


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

The cure -hot, hot, hot


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 5, 2011)

*GIT-Es Por Amor*    great drum solo at the beginning  

*Los Abuelos de la Nada - Mil horas* Long live 80's Rock en Español 

*Los Prisioneros - Estrechez de Corazon*

*Los Prisioneros - Tren al Sur*

aaaaaaaaaaaand....*Alaska y Dinarama - Ni tú ni nadie*


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Super rolas Paisa!!



M_T_M said:


> *GIT-Es Por Amor*    great drum solo at the beginning
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaand....*Alaska y Dinarama - Ni tú ni nadie*

Click to collapse


----------



## mmmark111 (Jan 5, 2011)

Composure - August Burns Red


----------



## natebriggs (Jan 5, 2011)

ceelo - f*** you


----------



## chancellorr (Jan 6, 2011)

96edwy said:


> oh and im listening to Skrillex.. FTW!

Click to collapse



Love Skrillex! I've liked Sonny Moore since the From First to Last days. :]


----------



## BicolXpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Massive attack - unfinished symphony

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

big r radio again playing some miley cyrus sh*t


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

Air - Tron Soundtrack


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sad But True - MetallicA


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jan 6, 2011)

Foo Fighters - Next Year


----------



## Deleted member 2500726 (Jan 7, 2011)

Magnetic Man - Crossover (awesome, awesome song!!! Sexy voice BTW ). Anyone knows any music like Magnetic Man? I just discovered I like that genre. My friend called it something I can't remember but it meant something like music that is both fast and slow at the same time (WTF!?)


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heresy- Nine Inch Nails 

This post was brought to you in part by my HD2 the chameleon phone by use of the XDApp


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2011)

Coma White - Marilyn Manson
Next: Coma Black - Marilyn Manson


----------



## jwils96 (Jan 7, 2011)

devil driver - grinfucked 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 7, 2011)

fatty spins - doin' your mom?


 (actual song)


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jan 7, 2011)

Junkie XL - Cities in Dust


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miles davis -At concert


----------



## booyakasha (Jan 8, 2011)

Swag Surf - Lil Wayne


----------



## booyakasha (Jan 8, 2011)

justinnguyen said:


> black and yellow-wiz khalifa
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



taylor gang or teabag a mouse trap


----------



## w4rheart (Jan 8, 2011)

Children of bodom - was it worth it?

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 9, 2011)

Lynguistics - CunninLynguists


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 9, 2011)

Far from home - five finger death punch 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## thedudejdog (Jan 9, 2011)

*****es- mindless self indulgence

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nortec -Tijuana Sound Machine


----------



## ArabianRATA (Jan 9, 2011)

> Nortec -Tijuana Sound Machine

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 9, 2011)

Arrastrando Las patas - Larry Hernandez 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

Pro Green- Falling Down

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 9, 2011)

C0mpu13rFr34k said:


> Magnetic Man - Crossover (awesome, awesome song!!! Sexy voice BTW ). Anyone knows any music like Magnetic Man? I just discovered I like that genre. My friend called it something I can't remember but it meant something like music that is both fast and slow at the same time (WTF!?)

Click to collapse



House, techno-electric.. listen to Rusko,  he's good. Also Magnetic Man- Perfect Stranger

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Julian smith - racist coffee


----------



## husam666 (Jan 9, 2011)

21 Guns - Greenday


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Musica Jarocha


----------



## Carla (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't Say Nuthin'--The Roots


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 10, 2011)

Say Goodbye - Sleep of Oldominion 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 10, 2011)

Manfred Mann: The Mighty Quinn
Simply The Best Of The 60's (2000)
02:50


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Depeche Mode _ Behind the heel rmx


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Weird Al Yankovic - Smells Like Nirvana


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Hook in the mouth

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok finished listening to hook in the mouth, time for RAPE ME

Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

What about the man who sold the world


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What about the man who sold the world

Click to collapse



Finished that long ago, next up is moist vagina :-* 


Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

<AdY> said:


> Finished that long ago, next up is moist vagina :-*
> 
> 
> Sent from my X10i

Click to collapse



Is that a real song name!!?


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Is that a real song name!!?

Click to collapse



Yes, composed by nirvana ;-) 

Sent from my X10i


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just finished: Lithium 
Now: Dido - No Angel


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Finished moist vagina, now boy wars punishment due by megadeth

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

I meant holy wars and not boy wars lol

Sent from my X10i


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2011)

Miles Davis at concert


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 10, 2011)

Dumb by nirvana

Sent from my X10i


----------



## elumes (Jan 10, 2011)

Anjunabeats vol 1 (Mixed by Above and Beyond)


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 10, 2011)

Ed Sheeran- You need me, I dont need you   <-------- youtube it! awesome song!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Harmonia & Eno '76 - By The Riverside


----------



## Carla (Jan 11, 2011)

One Two--Cool Kids


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 11, 2011)

Water Star - Charles Hamilton

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## Geoowl (Jan 11, 2011)

zeezee said:


> Pretty Suicide - Eighteen Visions

Click to collapse



hehe...that's what I love.


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Jan 11, 2011)

Harvestor of sorrow by metallica

Sent from my X10i


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 11, 2011)

Pearl Jam: Even Flow
Ten (1991)
04:53


----------



## NyghtGT (Jan 11, 2011)

Deftones - Hexagram


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 11, 2011)

hall and oates shes a maneater


----------



## husam666 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pain - Blackfield


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2011)

INXS - Devil inside


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 12, 2011)

Courtesy Bow - Winter Solstice


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sad But True & Master of puppets - Metallica


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2011)

Groove Armada - Mx


----------



## jholtom (Jan 12, 2011)

enter sandman - metallica


----------



## Carla (Jan 13, 2011)

Daydreamin'--Lupe Fiasco


----------



## chancellorr (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Bodisson (Jan 13, 2011)

Billy Idol: Mony Mony [Live]
80's << Reloaded (2003)
04:09


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2011)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 13, 2011)

prince = rasberry beret


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Julian smith-  grandma like whoa


WEIRDASS SONG


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 13, 2011)

Love Sculpture: Sabre Dance
101 Jukebox Classics 
04:50


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Strange Love


----------



## Carla (Jan 14, 2011)

Mikey Rocks--Cool Kids


----------



## juggs (Jan 14, 2011)

Cee Lo Green - **** You


----------



## Carla (Jan 14, 2011)

juggs said:


> Cee Lo Green - **** You

Click to collapse



I love the way he sings the hook on that song!

Cleveland Is The Reason--Kid Cudi


----------



## juggs (Jan 14, 2011)

Psychostick - Scrotal Torment


----------



## thedudejdog (Jan 14, 2011)

soul man, blues brothers

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Coil - love secret domain


----------



## Dirk (Jan 14, 2011)

thedudejdog said:


> soul man, blues brothers
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



My favourite film of all time. The Sam & Dave original of that song is still the best though.

I'm listening to the rush hour traffic racing up and down outside my office.


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 14, 2011)

bobby womack across 110th street
damn good song


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2011)

Beeps - the microwave


----------



## Dirk (Jan 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Beeps - the microwave

Click to collapse



The batteries in your Llama are running out!


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 14, 2011)

The White Stripes- Blue Orchid


got this of a friend on facebook, love it! different though..


----------



## flinkisme (Jan 14, 2011)

Reelin' in the Years - Steely Dan


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

The Kills - No Wow


----------



## Carla (Jan 16, 2011)

I Love College--Asher Roth


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 16, 2011)

spongebob... dont ask


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 16, 2011)

Freshman Party - Charles Hamilton


----------



## vitalic100 (Jan 16, 2011)

Martin Solveig feat. Dragonette - Hello


----------



## infernodash (Jan 16, 2011)

Ne-Yo - One in a million

I love rnb and ne-yo happens to be one of my favorite artists.


----------



## cantIntoCode (Jan 16, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> spongebob... dont ask

Click to collapse



Stone Sour again. One of my favourite bands


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Cure - Killing an Arab


----------



## Demianwulf (Jan 16, 2011)

Audio slave - like a stone

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

Where is my Love - Blackfield


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Brooke Trader-  something in the water...

Check it out


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nirvana - Lithium


----------



## KiNG OMaR (Jan 16, 2011)

silence - everyone's sleeping


----------



## olyloh6696 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hands Down - Dashboard Confessional
Untitled - Simple Plan
Three Cheers For Five Years - Mayday Parade <3


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yellowjackets & The Metropole Orchestra - Greenhouse


----------



## Carla (Jan 17, 2011)

Hero---Nas


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 17, 2011)

Family: In My Own Time
101 Jukebox Classics 
03:33


----------



## KeithRVA (Jan 17, 2011)

Englishman in New York - Sting

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## The Andropirate (Jan 17, 2011)

Iron man - Black Sabbath


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Usual suspects soundtrack


----------



## Carla (Jan 18, 2011)

You Got Me (Live)---The Roots


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 18, 2011)

Love Sculpture: Sabre Dance
101 Jukebox Classics 
04:50


----------



## The Andropirate (Jan 18, 2011)

Stairway to heaven-led zepplin


----------



## flinkisme (Jan 18, 2011)

Wooden Ships - Stephen Stills (from Just Roll Tape)


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 18, 2011)

Massive Attack - Circus paradise


----------



## niksha89 (Jan 18, 2011)

pearl jam - push me, pull me


----------



## Shum97 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nelly - Just a dream


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 19, 2011)

Edge of the World - Emery


----------



## Carla (Jan 19, 2011)

90210--Wale


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 19, 2011)

Snookie - Jersey shore 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 19, 2011)

Mel & Kim: Respectable
Simply The Best Of The 80's 
05:39


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2011)

Daft punk - tron soundtrack


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Julian smith- im reading a book


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Jan 20, 2011)

Atmosphere - Puppets

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## KOala888 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chrispy - preadtor EP 
dubstep forever


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jan 20, 2011)

Eagles of Death Metal - Chase the Devil


----------



## Elerador (Jan 20, 2011)

*I'm listeming to ...*

The Mafia Club - Michael Nielson / Kaveh Cohen


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't Jump - Tokio Hotel


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pizzicato Five - rmx


----------



## husam666 (Jan 20, 2011)

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## T.C.P (Jan 20, 2011)

Gerardo ortiz - el tokoro lockohoron

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## homer.web (Jan 20, 2011)

Lou Reed - Transformer


----------



## Carla (Jan 22, 2011)

The Prayer--Kid Cudi


----------



## twitch351 (Jan 22, 2011)

Make it wit chu - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Carla (Jan 22, 2011)

Black and Yellow--Wiz Khalifa


----------



## kdj67f (Jan 22, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Pizzicato Five - rmx

Click to collapse



WOW... that's a name I haven't heard in years!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Now listening to Tosca - remixes


----------



## Blackseed22 (Jan 22, 2011)

The Time (I have the time of my life) - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2011)

whatever im trying to play on the guitar


----------



## j0ck (Jan 22, 2011)

Jimmy eat word - the middle

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## dkyle (Jan 23, 2011)

Turn So Cold - Drowning Pool


----------



## aznprodgy (Jan 23, 2011)

A Day To Remember - Have Faith In Me


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jan 23, 2011)

Tool - schism


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 23, 2011)

Vive La Fete - Nuit Blanche


----------



## j0ck (Jan 23, 2011)

Mad world

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## serban954 (Jan 23, 2011)

MGMT-Electric Feel


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2011)

Jesus Of Suburbia -Greenday


----------



## j0ck (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, right now? Run - leona lewis

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Jan 23, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Ultra (album).

Was just in the mood for it - it's been ages!


----------



## thedudejdog (Jan 23, 2011)

tech n9ne - tormented


rep kcmo 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## dkyle (Jan 24, 2011)

Shes My Kinda Crazy - Brantley Gilbert


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 24, 2011)

Two Straws, One Cup - Charles Hamilton

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## dkyle (Jan 24, 2011)

Trust Company - Figure 8


----------



## dkyle (Jan 24, 2011)

Red - Wasting Time


----------



## dkyle (Jan 24, 2011)

dkyle said:


> Red - Wasting Time

Click to collapse



Dead By April - Lost


----------



## dkyle (Jan 24, 2011)

Pop Evil - 100 In A 55


----------



## WickedNite (Jan 24, 2011)

Geek In The Pink - Jason Mraz


----------



## dkyle (Jan 24, 2011)

Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry


----------



## ThatDude1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Eminem - The way you lie


----------



## dkyle (Jan 24, 2011)

Seether - Gasoline


----------



## cam_hamlin (Jan 24, 2011)

NIPSEY HU$$LE - THE MARATHON

Sent from my htc_leo


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 24, 2011)

U2 - Discotheque rmx


----------



## Jefis (Jan 24, 2011)

Frisky radio :}


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Portishead - Dumb rmx


----------



## Amber18 (Jan 25, 2011)

Take Me Now- Quietdrive


----------



## dkyle (Jan 25, 2011)

Adema - The Way You Like It


----------



## maxexcloo (Jan 25, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand - 40'


----------



## RD274 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yanni - Live At Acropolis ...

Used to love him when I was a kid


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2011)

All The Small Things - Blink-182


----------



## ThatDude1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Eminent love the way you lie pt 2 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## girinovey (Jan 26, 2011)

my "hello moto" ringtone!


----------



## BlackJack313 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hot Damned (Ch 4 Light World) - dB Soundworks
Super Meat Boy Soundtrack


----------



## dkyle (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't You Wanna Stay - Jason Aldean (ft. Kelly Clarkson)


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jan 26, 2011)

The Union Underground - Until You Crack


----------



## strapnut (Jan 26, 2011)

now playing: black lung by the butterfly effect


----------



## dkyle (Jan 26, 2011)

RED - already over


----------



## dkyle (Jan 26, 2011)

Rev Theory - Far From Over


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 26, 2011)

John Lee Hooker - "Bottle Up And Go"


----------



## thedudejdog (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm on crack- the left rights

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Alexéin (Jan 27, 2011)

**

I Still Love - Basshunter


----------



## marko727 (Jan 27, 2011)

Foreign Beggars & Noisia - Contact


----------



## z4ppy (Jan 27, 2011)

*Alexisonfire* - Waterwings (And Other Poolside Fashion Faux Pas)


----------



## Brucew0617 (Jan 27, 2011)

*The way you love me* - *Keri Hilson*


----------



## a4ol (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Epic music, listening on Groovshark


----------



## `kook (Jan 27, 2011)

Monsoon - Jack Johnson


----------



## lizard1 (Jan 27, 2011)

What makes the monkey dance-Chuck Prophet


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2011)

Chemical Brothers - Star Guitar


----------



## z4ppy (Jan 27, 2011)

*Dance Gavin Dance* - Heat Seeking Ghost Of Sex


----------



## Ebvad (Jan 28, 2011)

Hell Bent For Leather - Judas Priest


----------



## snellc001 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hair Metal


----------



## devonparrish (Jan 28, 2011)

z4ppy said:


> *Dance Gavin Dance* - Heat Seeking Ghost Of Sex

Click to collapse



Yes! This guy!


----------



## Zircop (Jan 28, 2011)

An air vent now, soon Superstar with Skye Sweetnam.

Sent from my HTC Tattoo using XDA App


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mind heist by zach hemsey...

You know, the one from the inception trailer...















BEST MOVIE EVEERRRR...


----------



## Maggot #7 (Jan 29, 2011)

Monkey3 - Narotic Jam

The ultimate psycostoner experience!


----------



## soulofkorea (Jan 29, 2011)

Bob Marley - Sun is Shining

Sent from Samsung Galaxy S using XDA App


----------



## settlethestorm (Jan 29, 2011)

The last two are awesome  I'm listening to Korn, disturbed, and sevendust; partly because I got to see them front row last night in CT! RAWK AWN \m/

Sent from my RedGlassV2 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2011)

Another Brick In The Wall - Korn (cover)


----------



## anoschka666 (Jan 29, 2011)

PFM - Mystics

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 30, 2011)

New Order - Blue Monday


----------



## thisishoot (Jan 30, 2011)

adema = immortal


----------



## kusuriya (Jan 30, 2011)

Lola - The Kinks


----------



## !PANDA (Jan 30, 2011)

Chase & Status- Hypest Hype Ft Tempa T


----------



## muchhorror (Jan 30, 2011)

Popping Shaker - Dj mulder 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2011)

Crazy - Aerosmith

I know where you live!
I also know that Froyo X, ad-hoc, and xda app is the best mix ever


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 30, 2011)

Royksoop -Understanding rmx


----------



## settlethestorm (Jan 30, 2011)

Wide Right Turns from Dispatch 

Sent from my RedGlassV2 using XDA App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonder - Charles Hamilton


----------



## GutenLinux (Feb 2, 2011)

Lenka - Trouble Is a Frie


----------



## Javi97100 (Feb 2, 2011)

Rabbit run- eminen

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## !PANDA (Feb 2, 2011)

Freestyle from Akala to the Arctic Monkeys instrumental.

Sent from my HTC Desire using the XDApp. Pure Madness.


----------



## sajin1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Indiana Jones Main Theme (OST Indiana Jones - Raiders of the Lost Ark)


----------



## WickedNite (Feb 3, 2011)

Black and Yellow - Wiz Khalifa

Sent from my Muscles using Brain Cells


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lila Downs - Chiquitita


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 3, 2011)

rolling stones- jumping jack flash

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Faith140291 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Paramore* - *Ignorance*


----------



## chancellorr (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## WickedNite (Feb 4, 2011)

T.I. - Whatever You Like

Sent from my Muscles using Brain Cells


----------



## elitecyborg (Feb 4, 2011)

Kid Cudi - Erase Me


----------



## Bjork62 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hum, Guitar hero WoR songs for me


----------



## bushbrother (Feb 4, 2011)

not listening to anything ...


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2011)

Annoying hard disk fan!!!


----------



## bur2000 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kadokura Yuki


----------



## GuestD0827 (Feb 5, 2011)

The Decemberists' new album, the King is Dead


----------



## WickedNite (Feb 5, 2011)

Who Dat Girl - Flo Rida


Sent from my Muscles using Brain Cells


----------



## waydownsouth (Feb 5, 2011)

My canary...


----------



## yellowsnowball (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm listening to my gf breathe over the phone. I don't know why I even get calls if we're not going to say anything. God forbid I should mention that or not answer the phone, though.


----------



## chancellorr (Feb 6, 2011)

zeddicus225 said:


> The Decemberists' new album, the King is Dead

Click to collapse



One of my favorite band. Good choice.

I'm listening to:


----------



## Grimsblood (Feb 7, 2011)

Black Ice - AC/DC


----------



## settlethestorm (Feb 7, 2011)

The sound of Pittsburgh losing.. lame!  

Sent from my FroyoEris using XDA App


----------



## WickedNite (Feb 7, 2011)

settlethestorm said:


> The sound of Pittsburgh losing.. lame!
> 
> Sent from my FroyoEris using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Green and Yellow - Lil Wayne


Sent from my Muscles using Brain Cells


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2011)

Buddha Bar classics - vol. 1


----------



## Skellyyy (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't stop listening to Chris Brown - Yeah 3X. 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Ampicillin (Feb 7, 2011)

Jessie J - Do It Like A Dude ^^


----------



## paready (Feb 7, 2011)

The Arcade Fire - Wake Up


----------



## flinkisme (Feb 7, 2011)

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2011)

Los amigos invisibles - ya llegó


----------



## bassmanxu (Feb 7, 2011)

temper trap - fader


----------



## WickedNite (Feb 7, 2011)

More - Usher


Sent from my Muscles using Brain Cells


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 8, 2011)

World Away - Emery


----------



## DarthCivicus (Feb 8, 2011)

Toro - This or the Apocalypse 

Posted from Super Clean, DL09 Fascinate with Voodoo 5 kernel.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 8, 2011)

Your Retro Career Melted - The Faint (Ursula 1000 Remix)


----------



## oldblue910 (Feb 8, 2011)

Listening to Porcupine Tree's "Up the Downstair" album.


----------



## edwardmlyte (Feb 8, 2011)

Scratch perverts essential mix.


----------



## dbts25 (Feb 8, 2011)

I Will Be Here - Tiesto feat. Sneaky Sound System

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 8, 2011)

It's been awhile - Staind

-Insert signature here-


----------



## DarthCivicus (Feb 9, 2011)

Fixation on the Darkness - KSE

Posted from Super Clean, DL09 Fascinate with Voodoo 5 kernel.


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 9, 2011)

I Love You, I'll Kill You - Enigma


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 10, 2011)

Beach Boys _ surfing USA


----------



## WickedNite (Feb 10, 2011)

The Remedy - Jason Mraz


Sent from my Muscles using Brain Cells


----------



## galaxys (Feb 10, 2011)

Starkillers (Dirty Girl Made Single Edit) - Iio


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Feb 10, 2011)

Like nails to a casket - I killed the prom queen

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Carla (Feb 10, 2011)

Embrace The Martian--Crookers


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Metallica - Kill/Ride Medley


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 10, 2011)

The Smiths - Please, Please, Please, Let Me Get What I Want


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 10, 2011)

A Quiet Conversation - Bliss


----------



## cyperninja (Feb 10, 2011)

Iggy pop- "Passenger".


----------



## syde1020 (Feb 10, 2011)

American aquarium!

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 11, 2011)

Neverender-coheed&cambria


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 11, 2011)

mudvayne- l.d. 50 (the entire album)

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 11, 2011)

UBYIC - Charles Hamilton


----------



## Carla (Feb 11, 2011)

Jammin'--Bob Marley


----------



## psyhound (Feb 11, 2011)

Godsend by Suicide Commando

Sent from my HTC Tattoo using XDA App


----------



## mloc33 (Feb 11, 2011)

My son bouncing on his Jumparoo...he`s wrecking me head, way to early for this ****e.....


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Stories Of Old (Fusion Mix by Dominatrix)


----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2011)

When I'm gone - Eminem


----------



## imotz (Feb 11, 2011)

a monoton fan noise - from a computer


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 11, 2011)

Rob Zombie - What Lurks on Channel X? [XXX Mix]


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 11, 2011)

vampire weekend - giving up the gun


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 11, 2011)

Hablando - B-Tribe


----------



## iammodo (Feb 12, 2011)

Fatal alliance - Sean Williams.
Its a starwars audio book 

Sent from my GTI-9000 Using that XDA app thingy


----------



## johnston9234 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oasis!!! Stand by Me


----------



## galaxys (Feb 12, 2011)

Smalltown Boy - Bronski Beat


----------



## ronnyzilker (Feb 12, 2011)

Learn my Lesson- Daughtry

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## gracyj (Feb 12, 2011)

I am listening to Justin Biebers songs...


----------



## jhono235 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anything Lupe fiasco 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## nalu_pl (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm listeining Kawai Kenji's soundtracks to "Seirei no Moribito" anime for now.

Soil - most of the time.


----------



## kaidoh (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi!

I'm listening "Alejandro", the songs of Lady Gaga but versioned by Helia. It's awesome!! ^^


----------



## gejm (Feb 12, 2011)

aphex twin - vordhosbn


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 12, 2011)

Puscifer - Momma said


----------



## Segnale007 (Feb 12, 2011)

Deceit FM with Mr. Damian Hands all the way from New Zealand 

just some dirty deep drum and bass vibes ..


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 12, 2011)

Volumen Siete - Café del Mar


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 12, 2011)

Clorofila - BabyRock Rock


----------



## Torino10 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lily Allen F*&# You


----------



## snakesinrivers (Feb 13, 2011)

Texas Flood - SRV


----------



## Captainkrtek (Feb 13, 2011)

Common Market - Connect For
Blue Scholars - Coffee and Snow
Macklemore - The Town
Seattle Music


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 13, 2011)

I gotta say what up!!!- ice cube

Sent from my HTC HD7 using Board Express


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dj Cam - mad clunted jazz


----------



## EzZn0 (Feb 13, 2011)

The clash - train in vain


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 13, 2011)

Ludovico Einaudi - Primavera


----------



## thunderstar2500 (Feb 13, 2011)

My custom Beatles station on Pandora. It's the best of the 60's.


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 13, 2011)

Cantaloupe Island - Pucho & The Latin Soul Brothers


----------



## Captainkrtek (Feb 13, 2011)

thunderstar2500 said:


> My custom Beatles station on Pandora. It's the best of the 60's.

Click to collapse



Care to share it?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pink Floyd - The Division Bell (whole album )


----------



## svertm (Feb 13, 2011)

Broken English - Rise Against


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

Pedra branca - boy urbano


----------



## BigNate (Feb 14, 2011)

anything and everthing by kid cudi


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 14, 2011)

November Rain - Guns 'n Roses


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2011)

The good die young - scorpions

TP2, xda app, what more would you like to know?
Stop tapping my phone for god's sake , I didn't do anything!!


----------



## WickedNite (Feb 14, 2011)

My Way - Elvis Presley 


Sent from my Muscles using Brain Cells


----------



## Btros (Feb 14, 2011)

Shpongle - Tales of the Inexpressible


----------



## andrix10 (Feb 14, 2011)

DUBSTEP

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 14, 2011)

Martin Circus: Disco Circus [Full Length Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 2 
14:04


----------



## rjd728 (Feb 14, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Black Celebration


----------



## six5hift (Feb 14, 2011)

not listening to anything but great songs!


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 14, 2011)

eulogy-tool

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## AmeriCanAndroid (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG!

I'm totally like - listening to the mini pops.

My favorite is their christmas album.

Oh mini pops... your delightful sound is ..... music, to my ears.


----------



## Btros (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm listening to seriously the worst hits of all time on this radio station at work.


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 15, 2011)

Chill out in Paris - Café del Mar


----------



## kaesekuchen667 (Feb 15, 2011)

Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina - Stereo Love

Radio rocks.


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 15, 2011)

Edgar Winter Group: Frankenstein
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
04:46


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 15, 2011)

That's My Name - Akcent


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 15, 2011)

Fish heads- Dr Demento


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 15, 2011)

Listen to Me - Charles Hamilton


----------



## kameleongt (Feb 15, 2011)

randomly listening to kanye west - graduation


----------



## DarthCivicus (Feb 16, 2011)

Composure- August Burns Red

Posted from Super Clean, DL09 Fascinate with Voodoo 5 kernel.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ella Fitzgerald - Live


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 16, 2011)

Mourn - Sentenced


----------



## kaesekuchen667 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kid Rock - Born Free


----------



## kaesekuchen667 (Feb 16, 2011)

Back from work, now playing "Cannibal Corpse - Hammer smashed face"

sorry for double post.


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 16, 2011)

Fear Factory - Contagion


----------



## Carla (Feb 17, 2011)

Megalomaniac--Incubus


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 17, 2011)

Beatallica: Hey Dude
Sgt Hetfield's Motorbreath Pub Band (Advance) (2007)
07:25


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 17, 2011)

Conquest of Paradise - Vangelis


----------



## imotz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hans Zimmer -time from the inception soundtrack


----------



## eaglerazor123 (Feb 17, 2011)

Love story - Tayolr swift


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 17, 2011)

News on car on way to work


----------



## Totenschreie (Feb 17, 2011)

Dornenreich - Flammenmensch


----------



## galaxys (Feb 18, 2011)

For a Lifetime (ocean lab mix) - Ascension


----------



## Carla (Feb 18, 2011)

All Mixed Up--311


----------



## WickedNite (Feb 18, 2011)

Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


Sent from my Muscles using Brain Cells


----------



## Reditus2 (Feb 18, 2011)

Perfect stranger by magnetic man

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## 2n2u (Feb 18, 2011)

Tron OST    .


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2011)

Daft punk - drizzled


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah Men Hawak - Elissa


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Feb 19, 2011)

THIS    CAUSE IT ROCKS!


----------



## Seamus1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Combichrist - Deathbed


----------



## bobo972 (Feb 19, 2011)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Have you ever seen the rain?


----------



## 2n2u (Feb 19, 2011)

Radiohead - The King Of Limbs


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2011)

bigsmitty64 said:


> THIS    CAUSE IT ROCKS!

Click to collapse



That was the worst song I've ever heard. 

____________________________________________________________________

Follow The Cops Back Home - Placebo

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful Things - Andain


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cure - Killing an arab


----------



## Utao (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm hungarian so I listening hungarian music:
Quimby - Autó egy szerpentinen

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Feb 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That was the worst song I've ever heard.

Click to collapse



____________________________________________________________________
ok


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jazz dance classics - the tour


----------



## Mr. Clown (Feb 20, 2011)

football match from my national league


----------



## Jonakoudijs (Feb 20, 2011)

John Mayer - my stupid mouth

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 21, 2011)

faith no more- the cowboy song

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Zeebz (Feb 21, 2011)

Dear Father by Defeater


----------



## galaxys (Feb 21, 2011)

Disappointed by Electronic


----------



## Carla (Feb 21, 2011)

Touch The Sky--Lupe Fiasco


----------



## dwheadstone (Feb 21, 2011)

Eels (Love of the loveless )

Sent from my PC36100 using Myns # 5


----------



## Zeebz (Feb 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> That was the worst song I've ever heard.

Click to collapse



Listen to Bloodsplattered Satisfaction by Waking the Cadaver.  That is the worst song you'll ever hear.  Guaranteed.


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 21, 2011)

Mumbai Theme Tune - Café del Mar (A. R. Rahman)


----------



## cashyftw (Feb 21, 2011)

Follow and feel saosin


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 21, 2011)

Los amigos invisibles - El canto


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Feb 21, 2011)

Planetary (GO!) - My Chemical Romance


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2011)

echelonMCRhartgrenade said:


> Planetary (GO!) - My Chemical Romance

Click to collapse



Finally someone who knows what music is


----------



## Enki2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

Grace - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 21, 2011)

Stephen Lyncy - Lullaby (Divorce Song)


----------



## Enki2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

Now that's Jamie Cullum - Get your way


----------



## helmi666 (Feb 21, 2011)

god of war arise - amon amarth


----------



## settlethestorm (Feb 21, 2011)

Angel (Live @ Abbey Road) 
-Massive Attack

Sent from my GSBv1.5-ERIS using XDA App


----------



## biglacio (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 22, 2011)

Vive la Fête - Nuit Blanche


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 22, 2011)

Gone (Armin van Buuren Remix) - Max Graham ft. Jessica Riddle


----------



## Carla (Feb 22, 2011)

Polyamorous--Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Konig (Feb 22, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin - Breath


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 22, 2011)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood: Rage Hard [Young Person's Guide To The 12' Mix]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 6 
10:04


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 22, 2011)

Poison - Look But You Can't Touch


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 22, 2011)

In The Morning - J. Cole


----------



## jut313 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nick Cannon - Gigalo


----------



## ganett (Feb 22, 2011)

Richard  Hawley.  Just watched Exit through the Gift Shop documentary.


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Feb 22, 2011)

Amos Lee - Violin


----------



## dunc12 (Feb 22, 2011)

New York - Benjamin Keith


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Alphaville - Summer In Berlin


----------



## AJC3 Designs (Feb 23, 2011)

The sweet sound of children sleeping! Its a beautiful thing!


----------



## xwiljar (Feb 23, 2011)

Old episodes of Family guy

Sent from my Cappy I897UCKB1


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 23, 2011)

Moody Blues: Question
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
05:48


----------



## PolliSoft (Feb 23, 2011)

Swedish Radio - P3


----------



## shock8 (Feb 23, 2011)

matthew west - family tree


----------



## jut313 (Feb 23, 2011)

BBC News at 13:15


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 23, 2011)

blink-182 - A New Hope


----------



## jut313 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh no i am listening to Talksport on the radio they really do chat some nonsense on here but i am sick of listening to all my tunes i have heard them so many times i need a break


----------



## reflux (Feb 23, 2011)

Afternoon Delight - Ron Burgundy and the Channel 4 News Team


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Velvet Underground - dont know song


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 23, 2011)

All City Chess Club - We Beamin'


----------



## Blåburk (Feb 23, 2011)

Hooked up my SE X10 Mini with the living room stereo (using a 3.5mm plug to RCA cable, in the amplifier).

*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Hooked On The Classics Collection*
Streamed from the Spotify

Wished that I had connected with the Excel HCPS122 Bluetooth Stereo headset instead but it had a flat battery (forgot to recharge it last time)

BTW I got 16 *free Spotify invites* to give away, PM me with an email address if you are interested in a non-advertisement free, that also only works on computers and in the Nordic countries and UK. (Spotify on smartphones requires a (Paid) Premiere account).


----------



## MaBlo (Feb 23, 2011)

This:
http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Beautyproof/1kVLC4?src=5


----------



## fuglsworth (Feb 23, 2011)

Black and yellow

Sent from my i896/7 which ever You prefer using XDA App


----------



## sitedesigner (Feb 23, 2011)

John Mayer


----------



## MartinB6927 (Feb 23, 2011)

Till I Collapse
Eminem


----------



## ErOR22 (Feb 23, 2011)

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden \m/


----------



## ramski (Feb 24, 2011)

with craig david now

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## Carla (Feb 24, 2011)

Soon The New Day--Talib Kweli


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bleed it out- Linkin Park!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Carla (Feb 24, 2011)

Anti Matter--N*E*R*D


----------



## Gleim (Feb 24, 2011)

Mudvayne - Happy?


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 24, 2011)

Duran Duran - Save A Prayer


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 24, 2011)

Twitter 16 - Charles Hamilton


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 24, 2011)

Alice in Chains- Angry Chair

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 24, 2011)

Iron Maiden - The Evil That Men Do


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 24, 2011)

Beatallica: Anesthesia (I'm Only Sleeping)
Sgt Hetfield's Motorbreath Pub Band (Advance) (2007)
02:21


----------



## oschlegel (Feb 24, 2011)

My boss yelling, wont buy the cd dont really like it...


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 24, 2011)

Buena Vista Social Club - Chan Chan


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 24, 2011)

Cameo - Word Up

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## swoop534 (Feb 24, 2011)

Groove Cutter - My Shooter 

but Cameo brings it too


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Feb 24, 2011)

oschlegel said:


> My boss yelling, wont buy the cd dont really like it...

Click to collapse



LOL, like an over played radio single?


----------



## htrx (Feb 24, 2011)

The Allman Brothers Band - Whipping Post from their "At The Fillmore East" album.


----------



## TBONEraca (Feb 24, 2011)

house techno electro..


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 24, 2011)

Long Life To You My Friend - Bliss


----------



## lunarjetman1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bit of Bob Dylan - to ramona

Sent from my Xperia X10 with cm7 mod gingerbread rom (cheers z and j) using XDA App


----------



## Carla (Feb 25, 2011)

Knockin' Doors Down--Pimp C feat Lil' Keke


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dance Yrself Clean - LCD Soundsystem - Muppets rock out in Brighton !


----------



## Carla (Feb 25, 2011)

Viva La White Girl--Gym Class Heroes


----------



## oschlegel (Feb 25, 2011)

bigsmitty64 said:


> LOL, like an over played radio single?

Click to collapse



Probebly most on air time eveeeeeerrrrrr...

but now Vinnie Paz - Ain't sh*t changed


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 25, 2011)

3 Doors Down – Loser


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 25, 2011)

So Much - Z-Ro


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2011)

Placebo - Meds (Full album)


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 25, 2011)

No Ordinary Morning - Chicane


----------



## Mehu (Feb 25, 2011)

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## starfire9xyz (Feb 25, 2011)

*listening to*

Waka Waka (This Time for Africa)


----------



## itrader (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm listening to American rejects


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Feb 25, 2011)

Nile- 4th Arra of Dagon

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just got done listening to Otep / Jonestown Tea
Now I'm listening to the ringing in my ears.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 25, 2011)

White wedding-Billy Idol 

That little voice in my head asked me to do it....


----------



## ErOR22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Uriah Heep - Gipsy Queen

What awesome music, why can't they make music like this today.


----------



## twitch351 (Feb 26, 2011)

I only mean half of what I don't say- Emmure


----------



## Sinisterunknown (Feb 26, 2011)

Revive - The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 26, 2011)

Kiss You - Iio


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Feb 26, 2011)

Morbid Angel- God of Emptiness


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 26, 2011)

Conquest of Paradise - Vangelis


----------



## newarkhiphop (Feb 26, 2011)

nas - one mic


----------



## galaxys (Feb 27, 2011)

Revenge (You Did It Again - remix) - Ministry


----------



## Carla (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't Let Me Fall--B.o.B


----------



## DavidinCT (Feb 27, 2011)

Slayer-- Regin blood...


----------



## capo910 (Feb 27, 2011)

We'll Be Alright - Travie Mccoy


----------



## lunarjetman1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello all,
Cheers for listening ideas, I'm listening to my oldskool drum and bass set , deep blue - helicopter tune.

Ben.

Sent from my Xperia X10 using XDA App


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 27, 2011)

Ride With Me - Nadia Ali


----------



## shoeoo (Feb 27, 2011)

The Bravery - Time Wont Let Me Go (Moon)


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 27, 2011)

Telegraph Road - Dire Straits


----------



## Carla (Feb 28, 2011)

All Alone--Gorillaz


----------



## marko727 (Feb 28, 2011)

Noisia - Shellshock


----------



## Omnichron (Feb 28, 2011)

Listening to Headstrung - Distance Repercussions


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 28, 2011)

Eagles - Desperado


----------



## J4CC3B (Feb 28, 2011)

Composure - august burns red 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 28, 2011)

the impaler - the acacia strain


----------



## keeperskeep (Feb 28, 2011)

Clutch-spacegrass

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Carla (Feb 28, 2011)

Doin It Gain--The Roots


----------



## Vaere (Feb 28, 2011)

Clint Mansell - Death is the Road to Awe


----------



## SilverSurger (Feb 28, 2011)

My Coworker - Making Coffee


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 28, 2011)

Scorpions – Winds of Change


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 28, 2011)

the temper trap-whole cd


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 28, 2011)

You got me-The Roots


----------



## Fishawy (Feb 28, 2011)

Aika Multaa Muistot - Sentenced


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 28, 2011)

"Something About Us" (Daft Punk Cover) - Balance and the Traveling Sounds


----------



## hbali (Feb 28, 2011)

Example - no sleep for the wicked ;P

Sent from my Sony Ericsson X8 using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Feb 28, 2011)

involuntary demorlization - oceano :b


----------



## shoeoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Skrillex - Rock N' Roll (Will Take You To the Mountain)(original mix)


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 1, 2011)

Within Temptation - Hand Of Sorrow


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 1, 2011)

picture perfece, pathetic - parkway drive


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 1, 2011)

Voices carry- 'till Tuesday 
Long live the 80's


----------



## MegaThrasher (Mar 1, 2011)

Sodom- Agent Orange

Sent from my D2G running Fission 2.4.3


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 1, 2011)

Air---once upon a time


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 1, 2011)

Miike Snow - Silvia (Robotberget Remix)

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Carla (Mar 1, 2011)

Real People--Common


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 1, 2011)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood: Two Tribes [Annihilation]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 6 
09:11


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 3, 2011)

The Wildhearts – Baby Strange


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 3, 2011)

Jesse Cook - Closer To Madness


----------



## revelatio (Mar 3, 2011)

Milk & toast  honey  Roxette


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 3, 2011)

Just finished *Over the Hills and Far Away - Nightwish* and *Ghost N' Stuff - Deadmau5*, now listening *Orion - Metallica* and then *Astronomy - Metallica* and *re: stacks - Bon Iver*


----------



## Andrewsc1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Rope-Foo Fighters


----------



## mates95 (Mar 3, 2011)

O.S.T.R. Kochana Polsko great song, one of the best polish rappers !


----------



## NeatBee (Mar 3, 2011)

Dem Na Like Me - The Qemists <---- Tune


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

10 years - Half life.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 4, 2011)

Smell of Desire - Enigma


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 4, 2011)

Thin Lizzy: Waiting For An Alibi
Black Rose (1979)
03:29


----------



## wanged (Mar 4, 2011)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zepplin


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lounge Radio - mix


----------



## KotakeTetsuya (Mar 4, 2011)

popcorn - yeah^^


----------



## joememe (Mar 4, 2011)

sinnerman - nina simone [felix da house cat]     dam you htc!


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 4, 2011)

Queen – I'm Going Slightly Mad


----------



## wanged (Mar 4, 2011)

Hurricane - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 4, 2011)

Space - Bond


----------



## EuroSpeed (Mar 4, 2011)

Gravity - Language Arts Crew


----------



## icemasta31 (Mar 4, 2011)

Saukrates - Comin Up


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 4, 2011)

Groove Armada - Superstylin'


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 4, 2011)

Restless - Within Temptation


----------



## Gleim (Mar 4, 2011)

Scars - Papa Roach


----------



## irtehkewlzz (Mar 4, 2011)

shake me down - caged elephants


----------



## PrimozR (Mar 4, 2011)

AC/DC - Rock Your Hearth Out


----------



## galaxys (Mar 5, 2011)

Never let Me Down - Depeche Mode


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Annoying loop of music from a truck that carries gas tanks to houses
(gas as in cooking not in cars)


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Danzig - Goin Down To Die


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 5, 2011)

[Coffee Lounge] Eu Vou Cantar Para Voce - Enrique Tarde


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 5, 2011)

With You- Marsha Ambrosius 

Sent from my HTC HD7 using Board Express


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jazzmatazz - Guru


----------



## reinsen (Mar 5, 2011)

primus - over the falls


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 5, 2011)

Flamenco Lounge And Chill 2 - VA

[66:46 mins]


----------



## TopoRUS (Mar 5, 2011)

*Soilwork — Let This River Flow*
I just discovered this group. This song is spinning in my head all day.


----------



## chopper the dog (Mar 5, 2011)

Fishbone - Fight the youth


good day.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ode to my family - Cranberries


----------



## bo4man (Mar 5, 2011)

Mr. Review - The Girl is Money


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 5, 2011)

System of a down - BYOB!


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Exodus- Children of a Worthless God


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nirvana - You know your right



metal is noise pollution


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 6, 2011)

Elissa - Ah Men Hawak


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

Letter Bomb - Green Day


----------



## jut313 (Mar 6, 2011)

Pudde of Mud - Control


----------



## sa seba (Mar 6, 2011)

Vampire Bloodline Masquerade soundtrack ;-)

/ah, the memories


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Make Me Bad- Korn

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## ncampbell2784 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thrice. The artist in the ambulance 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Mar 7, 2011)

What Have I Done to Deserve This? - Pet Shop Boys &  Dusty Springfield


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 7, 2011)

Peter Gabriel: Big Time
Billboard Top 100 (1987)
04:29


----------



## iynfynity (Mar 7, 2011)

you people don't know what real music is! listen to JB! lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 7, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> you people don't know what real music is! listen to JB! lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



As in "The Beibs?" Are you suggesting we catch Beiber fever?


----------



## iynfynity (Mar 7, 2011)

lul! yea! belieber 

Seriously, i like to listen to Incubus.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful Things - Andain


----------



## s1xtY40 (Mar 7, 2011)

Rage Against the Machine - In My Eyes


----------



## loonytoon (Mar 7, 2011)

The Godfathers - Walking Talking Johnny Cash Blues


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

loonytoon said:


> The Godfathers - Walking Talking Johnny Cash Blues

Click to collapse



My brother composing some RAP beats


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> My brother composing some RAP beats

Click to collapse



Video or it did not happen

===========================

Maria-Cafe Tacuva


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Homemade kazoku- home sweet home

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Video or it did not happen
> 
> ===========================
> 
> Maria-Cafe Tacuva

Click to collapse



I don't have a video , but he recently created a Facebook page for his works
here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Joey-Beats-Hip-Hop-and-Alternative-Amjad-Younis/182742518436220


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> FAIL!! I don't have or plan to have a FB account.....
> Sooooo...if did not happened  in my book
> 
> ==================================================
> Friday-The Cure

Click to collapse



here.
it's in arabic but never mind only listen to the beat and the music


----------



## TopoRUS (Mar 7, 2011)

*War of the Thrones* by *Blind Guardian*.
Can't wait for the serial «Game of the Thrones».


----------



## EuroSpeed (Mar 7, 2011)

A Skateboarder's Theme by Charles Hamilton


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 7, 2011)

The Dirty Glass-Dropkick Murphys


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

Redemption by gackt 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 8, 2011)

Billy Idol: Eyes Without A Face
Billboard Top 100 (1984)
04:54


----------



## remuntada (Mar 8, 2011)

graham coxon - freakin out


----------



## appmonk (Mar 8, 2011)

Handlebars - the Flobots


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2011)

appmonk said:


> Handlebars - the Flobots

Click to collapse



WOW that brought me some memories 

People talking all around me in the university cafeteria.


----------



## angry.scapula (Mar 8, 2011)

Emi Fujita - true colors


----------



## s1xtY40 (Mar 8, 2011)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## batch519 (Mar 8, 2011)

Your Love - The Outfield

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## flinkisme (Mar 8, 2011)

Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 8, 2011)

Uninvited - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 8, 2011)

Massive Attack – Teardrop


----------



## flinkisme (Mar 8, 2011)

Howling Wolf - Champagne and Reefer


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

Walk this way- aerosmith

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

Tiesto vs Diplo feat. Busta Rhymes - Cmon (Catch Em By Surprise)


----------



## SunJOE (Mar 9, 2011)

over the mountain, susan...


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 9, 2011)

Usual suspects - soundtrack


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 9, 2011)

Queen – Hammer To Fall


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 9, 2011)

Shine on You Crazy Diamond [Live] - Pink Floyd


----------



## angel18 (Mar 9, 2011)

I very love football.....

barca live progressive persist ...
anyone who agrees with me ...????


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hooker with a penis - tool

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 9, 2011)

Poison: Unskinny Bop
Billboard Top 100 (1990)
04:03


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Hooker with a penis - tool
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I found one of those. I wanted my money back. It also hurt me.

Sent from a troll using the XDA App.


----------



## thepinkrabbit (Mar 9, 2011)

La isla bonita - Madonna.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Vampires will not hunt you - My Chemical Romance

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

Zachem - 5ivesta family


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 9, 2011)

Rammstein - Spiel Mit Mir


----------



## flinkisme (Mar 9, 2011)

Little River Band - Reminiscing


----------



## Kastromedia (Mar 9, 2011)

Zapp - Computer love


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blink-182 - what's my age again


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

Eisbrecher-kinder der nacht


----------



## gimj01 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Box287 (Mar 9, 2011)

Alphaville - Big In Japan (Best-Of-Version).


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 9, 2011)

Sensual Passion - Erotic Lounge

[67:12 minutes]


----------



## EuroSpeed (Mar 10, 2011)

Writing in the Sky - Charles Hamilton


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 10, 2011)

Night Parade--homemade kazoku and flow


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 10, 2011)

Pakito - Harmony

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 10, 2011)

*congregation of the damned-Atreyu
*


----------



## boz_x (Mar 10, 2011)

Mea Culpa by Unbelievable Truth


----------



## flinkisme (Mar 10, 2011)

The Leathercoated Minds - Eight Miles High.

It's a pretty good cover done by what was primarily a studio band.


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 10, 2011)

Rush – Freewill


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Meds - Alison Mosshart; Placebo


----------



## gimj01 (Mar 10, 2011)

Codex - Radiohead


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 10, 2011)

Bossa Novaville - Ultra Lounge


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 10, 2011)

Union Of Knives - "Violence And Birdsong"


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 11, 2011)

sevendust-whole cd


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 11, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> sevendust-whole cd

Click to collapse



represent kc. woo! 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 11, 2011)

Afterlife - Blue Bar


----------



## galaxys (Mar 11, 2011)

Push - Kat DeLuna (Ft. Akon)


----------



## Carla (Mar 11, 2011)

Gotta Be A Star--Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Double 0 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lupe's new album: Lasers


Except for a couple songs.. his whole album is hot!!!!!!


----------



## Carla (Mar 11, 2011)

Double 0 said:


> Lupe's new album: Lasers
> 
> 
> Except for a couple songs.. his whole album is hot!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Not my favorite out of his albums, but still good.  

Cookie Jar--Gym Class Heroes


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 11, 2011)

Beastie boys - ill communication


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 11, 2011)

Johnny Cash – Hurt


----------



## Laramie1997 (Mar 11, 2011)

Volbeat- Everything's still fine.


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Fox news 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 11, 2011)

Akcent - That's My Name


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lounge king show


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 11, 2011)

The wife gassing on the phone just loud enough so i can't listen to CSI Miami!


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 11, 2011)

Buddha Bar - Sacral Nirvana


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 12, 2011)

Styx - Mr. Roboto

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 12, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Sorrow


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 12, 2011)

Amos Lee - Cup Of Sorrow


----------



## muerteman (Mar 12, 2011)

Opposite of adults - chiddy bang 

Sent from my Ginger Tazz using Tapatalk


----------



## dezzadk (Mar 12, 2011)

Skyhigh N Ting - Audio Playdough ... Dark Progressive Trance ..


----------



## EuroSpeed (Mar 12, 2011)

When Love Calls - Atlantic Starr


----------



## derfresh (Mar 13, 2011)

Noze - swimming circles


----------



## Timberline (Mar 13, 2011)

Eric Clapton Unplugged


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 13, 2011)

rawhide in A.

good country key. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## galaxys (Mar 13, 2011)

Come...Into My Dreams (Trance) - Foggy


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 13, 2011)

life to lifeless - killswitch


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 13, 2011)

Dead Can Dance - Songs of faith mx


----------



## mprost (Mar 13, 2011)

random music


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 13, 2011)

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

the GazettE- Cassis

Japanese rock is cool


----------



## Oscar1990 (Mar 13, 2011)

young jeezy - by the way


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 13, 2011)

Faithless - Insomnia


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 13, 2011)

Mesaj - Melih Kibar


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 13, 2011)

streetlight manifesto- somewhere in the between 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 13, 2011)

Still Loving You - Scorpions


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jar of Hearts- Christina Perri


----------



## ImEVO (Mar 14, 2011)

The devil wears prada!! ALL DAY


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 14, 2011)

Fonzerelli - Let Go

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 14, 2011)

Aerosmith: Love In An Elevator
Billboard Top 100 (1989)
05:39


----------



## antes2011 (Mar 14, 2011)

Olivia Ruiz - Peur du noir


----------



## wmsforties (Mar 14, 2011)

Doped to infinity,Monster Magnet.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 14, 2011)

Royksoop - Afrodisia
(By the way will go to see them in concert in 2 weeks!)


----------



## koenster (Mar 14, 2011)

R.I.O. - Like I Love You (Black Toys Edit)


----------



## wachw (Mar 14, 2011)

White Blank Page - Mumford & Sons


----------



## dmarcato (Mar 14, 2011)

Hangin Tree - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Kastro1784 (Mar 14, 2011)

Listening to 2pac  black Jesus original 96 recorded track 

Sent From My HTC Desire HD2 Using XDA App


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 14, 2011)

Alexander The Great - Bond


----------



## s13_slider (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm listening to Dimitri Martin's "These are Jokes".

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## mrbungle74 (Mar 14, 2011)

Listening to the hiphop radio stream from CBC Radio3 online at radio3.cbc.ca


----------



## diN0pt (Mar 14, 2011)

Trivium - The Crusade


----------



## HiQ123 (Mar 14, 2011)

System of a Down - Sugar


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 14, 2011)

Breeding violence - whitechapel

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## Carla (Mar 14, 2011)

Airplanes II--B.o.B


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mexican Institute of Sound - Yo Digo Baila


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 15, 2011)

South Beach Soul [André Andreo] - Café del Mar [Volumen Doce]


----------



## analyst303 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Younger brother - Safety in numbers.*

Younger brother - Safety in numbers.


----------



## Carla (Mar 15, 2011)

Universal Mind Control--Common


----------



## cashyftw (Mar 15, 2011)

HiQ123 said:


> System of a Down - Sugar

Click to collapse



Dude I love this song.


----------



## cashyftw (Mar 15, 2011)

The red Jumpsuit Apparatus: Grim Goodbye.


----------



## nism0o (Mar 15, 2011)

Volbeat


----------



## muerteman (Mar 15, 2011)

Pretty Lights vs 2pac- Finally Moving money 

Youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnTBdMxgZg4


----------



## Carla (Mar 15, 2011)

Oscar The Grouch--Cool Kids


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 15, 2011)

undead-hollywood undead


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hand of Sorrow - Within Temptation


----------



## Javi97100 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jay-z Blueprint 2

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 15, 2011)

NIN - Closer


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 15, 2011)

Kiss: I'm In Need Of Love
Ace Frehley (1978)
04:40


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 15, 2011)

Just finished
Drowning Pool – Mute

Just started
Cream – Sunshine Of Your Love


----------



## nism0o (Mar 15, 2011)

Cypress Hill - Illusions


----------



## muerteman (Mar 15, 2011)

Sagaba - Blue Scholars
So stoked for their new album this summer.


----------



## eadm (Mar 15, 2011)

slipknot - before i forget


----------



## nism0o (Mar 15, 2011)

CCR - Midnight Special


----------



## Pieksjoemanne (Mar 15, 2011)

The kinks - You really got me


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

See yo again - Miley Cyrus  IDK why


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 15, 2011)

Daft Hands - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sad But True - Metallica

My 3000th post


----------



## Carla (Mar 16, 2011)

Up Up & Away--Kid Cudi


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sour times- Marsha Ambrosius


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 16, 2011)

Flannel is the color of my energy - four year strong


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heart and soul- Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 16, 2011)

Sting Operation -- Anamanaguchi <3 (Anyone else Guchi fans?)

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 16, 2011)

Bleeding Heart - David Vendetta vs. Rachael Star


----------



## PassMcNasty (Mar 16, 2011)

My City of Ruins - Eddie Vedder (Bruce Springsteen cover)


----------



## muerteman (Mar 16, 2011)

Evening Chai - Blue Scholars


----------



## nev310 (Mar 16, 2011)

Words I never said - lupe fiasco

Sent from my SPH-P100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## nev310 (Mar 16, 2011)

gatta love cudi

Sent from my SPH-P100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lossderks (Mar 16, 2011)

Roxette - Way Out


----------



## nev310 (Mar 16, 2011)

carladarla said:


> Up Up & Away--Kid Cudi

Click to collapse



Gatta love cudi

Sent from my SPH-P100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## nev310 (Mar 16, 2011)

Double 0 said:


> Lupe's new album: Lasers
> 
> 
> Except for a couple songs.. his whole album is hot!!!!!!

Click to collapse



A couple you mean one. I love albums I can listen all the way through and his is the only one I heard in a while that I don't have to skip a track.

Sent from my SPH-P100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## DirtySimpleClean (Mar 16, 2011)

Feeder le grand & Patrick la funk - autosave

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 16, 2011)

Woman - Scorpions


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bajo fondo tango club - afordesia


----------



## bgill55 (Mar 16, 2011)

Visionaries!!!  Woot!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

The static age - Green Day


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 16, 2011)

Matchbox Twenty – Push


----------



## antes2011 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Hot Toddies - Photosyntesis


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 16, 2011)

Pearl Jam – 25 Minutes to Go


----------



## ironjose (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue


----------



## Dirk (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The static age - Green Day

Click to collapse





Bunglechunk said:


> Matchbox Twenty – Push

Click to collapse





Bunglechunk said:


> Pearl Jam – 25 Minutes to Go

Click to collapse





ironjose said:


> Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue

Click to collapse



Lots of rockers with great taste on XDA! 

Faith no more - The Real Thing.


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 16, 2011)

Flying - Anathema


----------



## enserio (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh No - Mos Def, Pharoahe Monch, and Nate Dogg


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Mo-Horizons - Changing


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

Laid to Rest- Lamb of God

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 16, 2011)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Carla (Mar 17, 2011)

Teach Me How To Dougie--Cali Swag District


----------



## muerteman (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey - rhcp 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Nsandhu23 (Mar 17, 2011)

All Black Everything -Lupe Fiasco. 

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Mar 17, 2011)

Fishawy said:


> Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



The song that made me fall in love with Pink Floyds music. Have you ever seen the 'Pulse' live performance? I used to have it on video but i bet it would be amazing now, watching on a big-screen tv and nice AV kit.


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 17, 2011)

Hall & Oates: You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin
Billboard Top 100 (1981)
04:38


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The song that made me fall in love with Pink Floyds music. Have you ever seen the 'Pulse' live performance? I used to have it on video but i bet it would be amazing now, watching on a big-screen tv and nice AV kit.

Click to collapse



+1 on that


----------



## Dirk (Mar 17, 2011)

"There is no pain, you are receding. A distant ship's smoke on the horizon. You are only coming through in waves...your lips move but i can't hear what your saying..."

Tra-la-la

Awesome


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> "There is no pain, you are receding. A distant ship's smoke on the horizon. You are only coming through in waves...you're lips move but i can't hear what your saying..."
> 
> Tra-la-la
> 
> Awesome

Click to collapse



I'm learning how to play it on the guitar as we speak


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 17, 2011)

Just finished:
Alice Cooper – House Of Fire

Just started:
Pearl Jam – Indifference


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

I never came - Queens of the Stone Age

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Dirk (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm learning how to play it on the guitar as we speak

Click to collapse



Get it up on youtube when you're confident enough. I for one would love to see that 

How long have you been playing for?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Get it up on youtube when you're confident enough. I for one would love to see that
> 
> How long have you been playing for?

Click to collapse



about 2-3 years 

Damn the solos are hard to memorize


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The song that made me fall in love with Pink Floyds music. Have you ever seen the 'Pulse' live performance? I used to have it on video but i bet it would be amazing now, watching on a big-screen tv and nice AV kit.

Click to collapse



Yes Sir 

Now listening to "Hey You - Pink Floyd".


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mama Loves Nortec - (Space Trumpet Loop) mx


----------



## vineet8137 (Mar 17, 2011)

Big Gigantic- Phaedo


----------



## Dirk (Mar 17, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Mama Loves Nortec - (Space Trumpet Loop) mx

Click to collapse



If i had to guess from the information i've gleaned from reading 'orb3000' posts, i would say that i've always imagined him to be a product of the Flower Power, Beatnik era with a love of nature, peace and alternate 'World' musics.

If i were more daring i might even use the word 'Hippy'. Of course i would never risk it so i'll just avoid doing that. There's always the chance, of course, that i'm completely and utterly way off base with my assumptions!


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 17, 2011)

@DirkGently1

Lol, fun to know how other ppl see myself

I can say I was born *close* to the hippie flower era but grew between Beatles and Classical music, when started to go out I liked acid house parties and all electronic parties available back in 90´s.

By now as you mentioned like a lot world music fusions (special interest on India, China and Arab electro mixes).

So no more hippie orb3000 by now

Cheers,

Oh! and to stay on topic I am listening to Dj Tshueggue rmx in Lounge radio


----------



## Jmatch (Mar 17, 2011)

Royce da 5'9 and busta rymes- dinner time 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Carla (Mar 17, 2011)

Ashin' Kusher--Kid Cudi


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 18, 2011)

blink-182 – F*ck a Dog


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2011)

carladarla said:


> Ashin' Kusher--Kid Cudi

Click to collapse



Wasn't he the bloke who married Demi Moore?

Live - I Alone

@orb3000

Hippy or not you're always an absolute gentleman around these forums AND the first person to ever comment on my Theme thread! 

Respect.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bunglechunk said:


> blink-182 – F*ck a Dog

Click to collapse



Nice song 

Beats - my brother


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 18, 2011)

November Rain - Guns n' Roses


----------



## JS83FIN (Mar 18, 2011)

my wife


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks mate, you are too for replying kind words and for having valve avatar on your signature!
I am a lover of Half Life saga

On topic:

1997 Escape From New York (Hypnotic RMX)



DirkGently1 said:


> Wasn't he the bloke who married Demi Moore?
> 
> Live - I Alone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 18, 2011)

Aerials - System of a down

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 19, 2011)

No one ( but you )- veronica 

Sent from my 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Carla (Mar 19, 2011)

On My Level--Wiz Khalifa


----------



## emilya (Mar 19, 2011)

Listening to  "The Beatles"


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Bebe- Ska de la tierra du cleu


----------



## evolone (Mar 19, 2011)

NoFX - Idiots Are Taking Over


----------



## evolone (Mar 19, 2011)

Shy FX - Original Nuttah


----------



## evolone (Mar 19, 2011)

Millencolin - Leona


----------



## evolone (Mar 19, 2011)

Millencolin - Bullion


----------



## skvalex (Mar 19, 2011)

Scorpions - Twentieth Century Man


----------



## 80s Baby Ryan (Mar 19, 2011)

I listen to DubStep and old rap mostly


----------



## evolone (Mar 19, 2011)

The Rain by Mother Earth


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

Casablanca - Emarosa

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 19, 2011)

Walk the line-johnny cash


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

The Creep - The Lonely Island

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## evolone (Mar 19, 2011)

Sister Nancy - One Two (Jungle Remix by unknown)


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 19, 2011)

No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 19, 2011)

All my life - Foo Fighters

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## solarpolitiks (Mar 19, 2011)

Life is Simple in the Moonlight - The Strokes


----------



## EuroSpeed (Mar 19, 2011)

Happiness - The Foreign Exchange


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 19, 2011)

Sacrifice (Mars Lasar) - Siddharta: Spirit of Buddha [Buddha Sounds]


----------



## galaxys (Mar 20, 2011)

Every Day Is Halloween (2010 Evil Version) - Ministry


----------



## Dirk (Mar 20, 2011)

Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe

The Doors - Break On Through


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2011)

People shouting (ambient) - The Cafeteria


----------



## Dirk (Mar 20, 2011)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Here Is No Why.mp3 (320kbps) -> Foobar2000 -> WASAPI Plug-In -> ASUS Xonar Essence ST (Hi-Fi Mode) -> Sennheiser HD650 -> A very happy pair of ears 

Billy Corgan is a poet and a lyrical genius!


----------



## Semseddin (Mar 20, 2011)

Ezel Mix 2010 ( Dj Tolga Yosul) @youtube


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 20, 2011)

Lonely Nights - Scorpions


----------



## BenWadePL (Mar 20, 2011)

H Blockx I `ve got the power
Iron Maiden Wicker man


----------



## Tasandriel (Mar 20, 2011)

Kokia - Tatta Hitotsu no Omoi


----------



## fuggii (Mar 20, 2011)

Ice Cube - It Was A Good Day


----------



## trainriderben (Mar 20, 2011)

split lip rayfield-100 dollar bill 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sugalumps - Flight of the Conchords (best song ever)

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?- 

Sent from my Motorola Razr via XDA app


----------



## coneybeare (Mar 20, 2011)

Blackbird - Beatles


----------



## Carla (Mar 21, 2011)

American Terrorist--Lupe Fiasco


----------



## NovemberEcho91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Really getting into the Yeah Yeah Yeahs since I hears them on glee (haha yeah I know, but hey everyone is allowed a guilty pleasure right?...right?...*looks around nervously*) so I'm listening to
Runaway by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs off "It's Blitz" very good album by the way.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 21, 2011)

COHEED AND CAMBRIA - HERE WE ARE JUGGERNAUT


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 21, 2011)

Stay true- thug life


----------



## R832X5 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lemon Jelly - Nice Weather for Ducks


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 21, 2011)

Billy Idol: Sweet Sixteen
Greatest Hits Of The 80's (1998)
04:14


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nortec - Tijuana Sound Machine


----------



## suua (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul Kalkbrenner - Aaron


----------



## LordSnow (Mar 21, 2011)

Dark Tranquillity - ThereIn (live in Milan @Rollin Stone)
I love it


----------



## Tasandriel (Mar 21, 2011)

Alstroemeria Records - Bad Apple!! feat. nomico (Lovelight)


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 21, 2011)

Cantaloupe Island [Coffee Lounge Album] - Pucho & The Latin Soul Brothers


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't disturb this groove- the system 

Sent from my 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## nerdgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Next Exit by Interpol


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

nerdgirl said:


> Next Exit by Interpol

Click to collapse



Love that song 

Girls - Beastie Boys 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Tasandriel (Mar 21, 2011)

angela - Spiral (Asura Cryin' OP & ED - Spiral)


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lenny Kravitz - Breathe -(latinsizer remix) (nortec side project)


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nortec Collective Presents: Bostich+Fussible - Radio Borderland


----------



## Simon_WM (Mar 22, 2011)

streetdance 3D OST Album =]


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 23, 2011)

MGMT - Brian Eno 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 23, 2011)

Blood to bleed - Rise Against

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## muerteman (Mar 23, 2011)

Gangsta's Paradise- Coolio


----------



## Dirk (Mar 23, 2011)

Cypress Hill - Rock Superstar


----------



## psyhound (Mar 23, 2011)

Exploration Of Space by Cosmic Gate

Post delivered via piece of paper tied to a brick... sorry 'bout the window! XD


----------



## gephross100 (Mar 23, 2011)

the next big thing thats going to come out of houston's awesome hip-hop/rap scene http://soundcloud.com/damon-nash


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 23, 2011)

Gloria Estefan & Miami Sound Machine: Conga
Billboard Top 100 (1986)
04:16


----------



## dot.cis (Mar 23, 2011)

My boss yelling at me, for visiting forums at work time


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 23, 2011)

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Friday- Rebecca Black............wait, WHAT?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 23, 2011)

WAX DA BOX - mx


----------



## Dirk (Mar 23, 2011)

dot.cis said:


> My boss yelling at me, for visiting forums at work time

Click to collapse



NOT pleasing to the ear!



Fishawy said:


> Us And Them - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



VERY pleasing to the ear!


----------



## melanie14 (Mar 24, 2011)

"The only hope for me is you" by My Chemical Romance..


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

"Someone Like You - Adele" You have to listen to it, tis amazing.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 24, 2011)

40 bars- Allen Iverson (yes, the bball player)

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Javi97100 (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome 2 Detroit city- trick trick and eminem

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## Carla (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm Good--Clipse


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 24, 2011)

the light & the glass - coheed & cambria............ claudio sanchez is a beast on that damn guitar


----------



## Carla (Mar 24, 2011)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> the light & the glass - coheed & cambria............ claudio sanchez is a beast on that damn guitar

Click to collapse



One of my faves!

Actually Listening to that now since you made me think of it.


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m5CIcbytfM


----------



## Hidyman (Mar 24, 2011)

Taproot - Release Me


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Mar 24, 2011)

carladarla said:


> One of my faves!
> 
> Actually Listening to that now since you made me think of it.

Click to collapse



MY FAV BAND OF ALL TIME IM GOING TO SEE THEM IN DALLAS APRIL 9TH NEVERENDER SSTB! GOING TO BE AMAZING WILL BE MY THIRD SHOW THEY ARE HARD TO CATCH IN MY AREA


----------



## powduh09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hidyman said:


> Taproot - Release Me

Click to collapse



Taproot is an awesome band... 

Sent from MY Royally Mint glacier using xda app!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Mar 24, 2011)

You guys need to listen to Lil B - Wonton Soup.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m5CIcbytfM


----------



## zekesic (Mar 24, 2011)

Nirvana - School


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Mar 24, 2011)

Planetary GO! - My Chemical Romance


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't love you - My Chemical Romance

When media player opens


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

Save it for the bedroom - YouMeAtSix. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Holiday - Greenday

epic song. HEY!, HEY!


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

**** - Bring me the horizon.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## rokehd2 (Mar 24, 2011)

bruno mars - grenade


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Mar 24, 2011)

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 24, 2011)

Incognito - Enigma


----------



## jukethehitman (Mar 24, 2011)

I wont let the sun go down on me NIK KERSHAW


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Android - Green Day


----------



## AnyMal (Mar 24, 2011)

INXS - Afterglow


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 24, 2011)

Flying - Anathema

Love that song!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Whole GreenDay Discography


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nacho sotomayor - nirvana song


----------



## Tasandriel (Mar 24, 2011)

Megumi Hayashibara - Plenty of grit


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 24, 2011)

Adele-Someone Like You


----------



## Tasandriel (Mar 24, 2011)

Ayumi Hamasaki - ayu's EURO MEGA-MIX


----------



## Leeyron (Mar 24, 2011)

Chris Willis - Louder


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 24, 2011)

Try - Nadia Ali


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank You - Dido


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2011)

DJ Tshuegue - Mix March


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 25, 2011)

1st of the month- bone thugs & harmony 

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 25, 2011)

Spirit- force one network 

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Carla (Mar 25, 2011)

Let The Drummer Kick--Citizen Cope


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 25, 2011)

Sensual Passion [CD 2] - Erotic Lounge

[67:12 minutes]


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 25, 2011)

Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 25, 2011)

Last time- trey songz


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 25, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Photographic


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lover Girl- Teena Marie(RIP )


----------



## biobyte (Mar 25, 2011)

infected muchroom - saeed


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 25, 2011)

I gotta say what up!- ice cube


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Water - Breaking Benjamin 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 25, 2011)

Nero (Original Mix) - Dark OScillators 

Im listening to all kinds of music, not just that type


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 25, 2011)

Du Hast - Rammstein


----------



## 007K (Mar 25, 2011)

Assassin by John Mayer.


----------



## Carla (Mar 25, 2011)

Lay Me Down--T.I.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2011)

Govinda - 2 become 1


----------



## slash_5150 (Mar 26, 2011)

BSB-incomplete


----------



## ribi (Mar 26, 2011)

Crystal Castles - Celestica


----------



## smiff220 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bob Marley - Do It Twice


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 26, 2011)

Handful of Rain - Savatage


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2011)

I Fought The Law- Green Day


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 26, 2011)

Snow - informer


----------



## bkaltec (Mar 26, 2011)

The Great Below - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sirklip (Mar 26, 2011)

Jamie T - Sheila
Great stuff


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 26, 2011)

the voices in my head.....


----------



## CF4714 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hollerback Girl - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 27, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> the voices in my head.....

Click to collapse



Amen! lol

On topic:

South Beach Soul - Café del Mar [Volumen Doce]


----------



## Carla (Mar 27, 2011)

Omnichron said:


> the voices in my head.....

Click to collapse



I never listen to them 


Opposite Of Adults--Chiddy Bang


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 27, 2011)

Start of a romance- Skky

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## muerteman (Mar 27, 2011)

I got the Blue Scholars on Shuffle while im playing ace combat.


----------



## cg 112358 (Mar 27, 2011)

i have my iTunes on shuffle.....

was just listening to Disturbed - Stupify

now im listening to Pendulum - Granite


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 27, 2011)

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 27, 2011)

Propaganda - Sepultura


----------



## FICUPL (Mar 27, 2011)

DJ The Viper & Dj Predator - The DJ Rocks ^^


----------



## gen_rata (Mar 27, 2011)

Florida - Right Round


----------



## gen_rata (Mar 27, 2011)

Akon - Angel


----------



## Deniz.S (Mar 27, 2011)

fires - band of skulls


----------



## gen_rata (Mar 27, 2011)

Kylie Mongue - Get outta my way


----------



## Samh1206 (Mar 27, 2011)

The Police - Every Breath You Take


----------



## Applefaq (Mar 27, 2011)

Pink Floyd


----------



## gen_rata (Mar 27, 2011)

Eminem - The way you lie


----------



## gen_rata (Mar 27, 2011)

David Guetta - Whos that chick?


----------



## gen_rata (Mar 27, 2011)

Melocos - Cuando me vaya


----------



## gen_rata (Mar 27, 2011)

Dj Sylvan - Guitar


----------



## gen_rata (Mar 27, 2011)

Dover - Serenade


----------



## xozix (Mar 27, 2011)

System Of A Down - Suggestions


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 27, 2011)

A$$ Like That - Eminem


----------



## P4ndur (Mar 27, 2011)

ATM so many songs from volbeat. Hard to say which one is my favorite...


----------



## kkashi (Mar 27, 2011)

Soft music


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 28, 2011)

Whenever you're ready- 5 star

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## D3abL3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Guns N' Roses - Knockin' on Heavens Door


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rouksoop - Happy up there


----------



## urbanengine1 (Mar 28, 2011)

And now for something completely different - The Funkoars

gotta be the most stereotypically bogan song of all time XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tInQ6ewZhHU

btw, i dont really like it, just wanted to share its epic bogan-ness


----------



## NoDze (Mar 28, 2011)

One Republic - Good Life xD


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 28, 2011)

The Shadows: Apache
Simply The Best Of The 60's (2000)
02:55


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Digital Samsara - Beyond Concept


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 28, 2011)

The Real Sound of Ibiza - Chill Out Lounge

[78:34 mins]


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful- Damian Marley f/ Bobby Brown

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## davey11 (Mar 29, 2011)

My TV in the background while I type on my comp lol


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 29, 2011)

Seeing is believing- Adrianna Evans 

Sent from my XDA-ified 32GB HD7 using Board Express


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Mar 29, 2011)

Train of consequences - Megadeth 

Sent from my Xperia Arc using XDA Premium App


----------



## muerteman (Mar 29, 2011)

k-os - The Love Song


----------



## fedcod (Mar 29, 2011)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## fedcod (Mar 29, 2011)

Mumbai Theme Tune - Café del Mar (A. R. Rahman)


----------



## fedcod (Mar 29, 2011)

Voyage to Atlantis - The Isley Brothers


----------



## fedcod (Mar 29, 2011)

Crystal Castles - Black Panther


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 29, 2011)

Chickenfoot-My Kind Of Girl


----------



## kkedigh (Mar 29, 2011)

Howard Stern Radio

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 29, 2011)

Conquest of Paradise - Vangelis


----------



## Xyercyn (Mar 29, 2011)

The sound of silence...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dammit - blink-182

sent from my a$$


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2011)

Inxs - Suicide blonde


----------



## muerteman (Mar 30, 2011)

k-os - The Love Song


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 30, 2011)

You'll See - Madonna


----------



## xFugitive (Mar 30, 2011)

Normal - Porcupine Tree


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2011)

New Order - Bizarre love triangle


----------



## thedonvaughn (Mar 30, 2011)

The Mars Volta!


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 30, 2011)

The Chillout Session Ibiza - Café del Mar

[78:09 mins]


----------



## rag3loop (Mar 30, 2011)

Two Door Cinema Club - I Can Talk 'Hey! Hey!'


----------



## TettZor (Mar 31, 2011)

Drinking insane amounts of beer at 03.14 am, celebrating my recent unemployment after telling my boss that i quit, that slavery should belong to the past and that he can fcuk off.    Listening to: Enjoy The Abuse - Combichrist and feeling fcuking awesome. 

http://open.spotify.com/track/37KSxTIsp5xja4X5Vwu4nB

Sent from my E10i using XDA App


----------



## Carla (Mar 31, 2011)

The Hunger--Fireflight


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 31, 2011)

gin and juice- snoop dogg


----------



## Carla (Mar 31, 2011)

Atta boy.... 

The Running Free-Coheed & Cambria


----------



## galaxys (Mar 31, 2011)

For A Lifetime (Ocean Lab Mix) - Ascension


----------



## scopio (Mar 31, 2011)

MLTR-You Took My Heart Away


----------



## EuroSpeed (Mar 31, 2011)

Creation & Destruction - Immortal Technique


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hablame  -  B-Tribe


----------



## EuroSpeed (Mar 31, 2011)

Uncommon Valor - Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## iammodo (Mar 31, 2011)

EuroSpeed said:


> Uncommon Valor - Jedi Mind Tricks

Click to collapse



Omg love jedi mind tricks 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bruno Mars - Liquor Store Blues Feat. Damian Marley


----------



## Carla (Apr 1, 2011)

EuroSpeed said:


> Uncommon Valor - Jedi Mind Tricks

Click to collapse



Very good song 

Nothin'--N.O.R.E.


----------



## chupafaros (Apr 1, 2011)

All of the lights- kanye west

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 1, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - When I'm Gone


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 1, 2011)

C.R.E.A.M. - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Carla (Apr 1, 2011)

Cleveland Is The Reason--Kid Cudi


----------



## .torrented (Apr 1, 2011)

Android Porn - Kraddy
(dont worry its a legit song)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nrNcJbXu7w&feature=related


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nortec Collective presents: Bostich+Fussible - Tijuana Sound Machine


----------



## Carla (Apr 1, 2011)

Superstar--Lupe Fiasco


----------



## stylez (Apr 1, 2011)

Example - Kickstarts (Bar9 Remix)


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Apr 1, 2011)

GODFATHER THEME SONG 

Sent from my Xperia Arc using XDA Premium App


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Apr 1, 2011)

The Lonely- Christina Perri


----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2011)

Rage Against The Machine - Bombtrack

It's Friday night and time to make some NOISE!


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Apr 1, 2011)

Hangar 18- megadeth

Sent from my Xperia Arc using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lady lady- babyface

Sent from my 32gb HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Rage Against The Machine - Bombtrack
> 
> ...time to make some NOISE!

Click to collapse





Vito Andolini Corleone said:


> Hangar 18- megadeth
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



That'll do it!

Smashing Pumpkins - Today


----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ...It's Friday night and time to make some NOISE!

Click to collapse





Vito Andolini Corleone said:


> Hangar 18- megadeth
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



That'll do it!

Smashing Pumpkins - Today


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 2, 2011)

No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 2, 2011)

The screams of passion- the family 

Sent from my 32gb HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 2, 2011)

It's the end of the world as we know it - R.E.M 

(For some reason this song makes me think of alcoholics..)


----------



## Carla (Apr 2, 2011)

Dreams--The Game


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 2, 2011)

I Do My Thing - Kid Cudi


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 2, 2011)

Utada Hikaru - Sakura Drops

Sent from.....ummmm....let me get back at'chya!


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 2, 2011)

Jamie Foxx - Blame It (New Devices Remix)


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hot like fire (remix)- aaliyah

Sent from my 32gb HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 2, 2011)

Groove Cutter - My Shooter


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wicked- ice cube

Sent from my 32gb HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 2, 2011)

Michael Mind - Ride Like The Wind

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## EAFATBOY (Apr 2, 2011)

Deadmau5 jaja I'm so random lolz 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 2, 2011)

Saosin - Sense of Security

Sent from Darth Stewies' Evolution aboard the Death Star!


----------



## galaxys (Apr 2, 2011)

Rapture (Starkillers Undone Remix) - iiO


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 2, 2011)

Skin trade- Duran Duran 

Sent from my 32gb HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Carla (Apr 2, 2011)

Go Baby--Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 2, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Rapture (Starkillers Undone Remix) - iiO

Click to collapse



Love that song .. Nadia Ali is just great, you should listen to her "Kiss You Ambient Remix" one. 

Just finished listening to "Chance - Savatage" and now started "On And On - Akcent".


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sending a message- skyy

Sent from my 32gb HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 2, 2011)

Miike Snow - Silvia (Robotberget Mix)

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 2, 2011)

Can I Live - J. Cole


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 2, 2011)

Asian Dub Foundation - Taa deem rmx


----------



## Jackson147 (Apr 2, 2011)

Junip - Far Away


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 2, 2011)

Elenora - 88 Keys, 10 Fingers

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Apr 2, 2011)

Santana-Supernatural


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 2, 2011)

I like- kut klose

Sent from my 32gb HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## BodenM (Apr 2, 2011)

Deadmau5 - Ghosts 'n' Stuff (Instrumental)


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 2, 2011)

RIP Nate Dogg
Never leave me alone- Nate Dogg

Sent from my 32GB HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 3, 2011)

3 Doors Down----Its Not My Time


----------



## DKxda (Apr 3, 2011)

B Complex-Beautiful Lies VIP

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 3, 2011)

New Order - Bizarre love triangle rmx


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 3, 2011)

Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 3, 2011)

Kaskade Feat. Tamra - Angel on my shoulder(edx redub)

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 3, 2011)

Master Of Puppets - Apocalyptica


----------



## k2buckley (Apr 3, 2011)

Elliott Smith.  New Moon

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## volDeus (Apr 3, 2011)

Korn - Coming Undone (Dual Dubstep Remix)
Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit (Dual Dubstep Remix)
Marvelettes - Mr. Postman (Cragga Refix)
Geisha - Cyberoptix
Skrillex - Kill Everybody
Skrillex - Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites
PantyRaid - Too Fine To Do Time
Foreign Beggars - Hit That Gash (Itchy Naan ReRub)
RESO - Logical
Spor - Aztec
The Quemists - Stompbox (Spor Remix)
Trolley Snatcha - Slow Down


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Apr 3, 2011)

Amos lee- Violin


----------



## MikeCriggs (Apr 3, 2011)

*Oh, yeah!*

Between the Buried and Me's new EP:

The Parallax: Hypersleep Dialogues!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 3, 2011)

Coheed and cambria- every song, every album i love it


----------



## Retrosid (Apr 3, 2011)

The Cataracs - Top Of The World ft. DEV

This song is addictive for no reason :')


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

St. Jimmy - Green Day

Message Sent!


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 3, 2011)

Roy Gates - I Am The Music


----------



## crocop (Apr 3, 2011)

listening to ...birds, wind


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 4, 2011)

Настя Кочеткова- я не я. 

Sent using XDA Premium App.


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Apr 4, 2011)

Need You Now- Lady Antebellum


----------



## darkside.droid45 (Apr 4, 2011)

all i can hear is the sweet sound of success!


----------



## sdavis2702 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - In The Cut


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarface - In Cold Blood

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

A great day for freedom - pink floyd

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## magicriggs (Apr 4, 2011)

Chris brown - look at me now


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 4, 2011)

Eminem and Friends - Think Like Street

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't wait- sleepy brown f/outkast

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 4, 2011)

xbollective - flexx


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 4, 2011)

No voy en tren-Charlie Garcia


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2011)

Beach House - Walk In The Park


----------



## kyle.minton (Apr 5, 2011)

Finale-We Are Young Money


----------



## muerteman (Apr 5, 2011)

Joe Metro- Blue Scholars


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 5, 2011)

Wang Chung - Dance Hall Days

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Carla (Apr 5, 2011)

Pass The Dutch--Young Money


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiperboreal - Tijuana for Dummies Extended Nortec Mix by Fussible


----------



## michaelg117 (Apr 5, 2011)

All that remains-hold on

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey You - Pink Floyd


----------



## Silvrb6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Korn - Untouchables CD - Thoughtless


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 5, 2011)

Damian Marley - It Was Written (Dubstep Remix)


----------



## ephraim87 (Apr 5, 2011)

Boom Boom Satellites - Scatterin' Monkey


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 5, 2011)

Fox The Fox: Precious Little Diamond [Ben Liebrand 12" Mix]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 3 
07:28


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 5, 2011)

The beautiful ones- prince and the revolution 

Sent from my HTC Schubert using Board Express


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunloverz feat. Frank Bulles - Summer Of Love


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 6, 2011)

Slipknot - Snuff

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tuxedomoon . what´s for?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 6, 2011)

Summertime-Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
  back in the day.....go to youtube, search it, listen...if you dance to it you lose


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 6, 2011)

Calvin Harris - The Rain

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Carla (Apr 6, 2011)

Virginia--Clipse


----------



## PGleo86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Frantic by Metallica

Sent from my Droid Incredible Running Warm 2.2


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 6, 2011)

One more chance- notorious b.i.g.

Sent from my HTC Schubert using Board Express


----------



## Carla (Apr 6, 2011)

Bout Ya'll--Wiz Khalifa


----------



## muerteman (Apr 6, 2011)

Still got Love - Blue Scholars


----------



## galaxys (Apr 6, 2011)

It's A Fine day (atb Club Remix) - Miss Jane


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 6, 2011)

Amor A La Mexicana - Thalia


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 6, 2011)

why i love you so much- monica


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 6, 2011)

The Smiths - Girlfriend in a coma


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 6, 2011)

Third Eye Blind - God of Wine
love this band


----------



## Bunglechunk (Apr 6, 2011)

Nirvana - In Bloom


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Apr 6, 2011)

Bad omen- megadeth 

Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App


----------



## KOCTA (Apr 6, 2011)

Joe Bonamassa -- Dust Bowl

Great modern blues guitarist!


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 6, 2011)

En Vogue - Don't Let Go

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 6, 2011)

Desert Rain - Edward Maya ft.Vika Jigulina


----------



## realwest (Apr 6, 2011)

Foals - Spanish Sahara


----------



## Twicebak3d (Apr 6, 2011)

The Passing - Lamb of God


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Apr 6, 2011)

Endgame- megadeth

Sent from my X10i using XDA Premium App


----------



## flinkisme (Apr 6, 2011)

In My Time of Dying - Led Zeppelin


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 6, 2011)

Seperate Ways (Two Worlds Apart) - Journey

Bricking builds character


----------



## hpelgrum (Apr 6, 2011)

Hits of the 70's, 80's and 90's


----------



## poopookakada (Apr 6, 2011)

The Dead Lay Waiting - The Days I'm Gone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poQpzjOkpog&feature=autofb


----------



## dyne2199 (Apr 7, 2011)

Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones.

Sent from my TPC Rom/Buzz Kernel-powered Inspire 4G using the XDA Premium App.


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 7, 2011)

Rebecca Black - Friday.
Best song ever.
After Thursday that is.


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 7, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - Fly Solo

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Redleer (Apr 7, 2011)

Avenged Sevenfold - Brompton Cocktail


----------



## Carla (Apr 7, 2011)

Snow--Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 7, 2011)

Alone in love- Mariah Carey 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 7, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Rebecca Black - Friday.
> Best song ever.
> After Thursday that is.

Click to collapse



rofl. this guy.

*big nut bust* _by big sean_


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 7, 2011)

Robert Palmer: You Are in My System [Extended Album Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 3 
06:01


----------



## Bunglechunk (Apr 7, 2011)

Ben Folds - Effington


----------



## poopookakada (Apr 7, 2011)

Pantera - Cowboys from Hell

Sent from my superfast Desire HD using XDA premium


----------



## bclark (Apr 7, 2011)

Trash Flavored Trash - Blood Brothers


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 7, 2011)

Pastor Troy - Move to Mars

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## strapnut (Apr 7, 2011)

drapht - murder murder


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

poopookakada said:


> Pantera - Cowboys from Hell
> 
> Sent from my superfast Desire HD using XDA premium

Click to collapse



+1 God yesssssssss

Bricking builds character


----------



## olyloh6696 (Apr 7, 2011)

Clocks Acoustic - Coldplay <3


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> Clocks Acoustic - Coldplay <3

Click to collapse



Great song! I learned to play it on the piano 

Figure.09 - Linkin Park (Amazing song)

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## olyloh6696 (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Great song! I learned to play it on the piano
> 
> Figure.09 - Linkin Park (Amazing song)
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Awesome haha two threads kind off related together! I also learned the 'basic' version of the song on piano lol... I have a piano to help me with GCSE composition, but i hardly use it...

But this song rocks on guitar!


----------



## Carla (Apr 8, 2011)

Rooster--Alice In Chains


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 8, 2011)

O.P.P. (Sunny days remix)- naughty by nature 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## ejeetguy (Apr 8, 2011)

*statutory rape* _by the black dahlia murder_


----------



## zlayabelka20 (Apr 8, 2011)

Semen Slepakov - Kazhduyu Pyatnicu ya v govno


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 8, 2011)

Dying For Love - Black Sabbath


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 8, 2011)

You Got me -The Roots ft Erykah Badu


----------



## cancrusher (Apr 8, 2011)

computer fans


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Apr 8, 2011)

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars


----------



## Eugers22 (Apr 8, 2011)

Skrillex - Hey Sexy Lady


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 8, 2011)

Chris Decay - Hold Tight


----------



## Carla (Apr 9, 2011)

Retrospect For Life--Common


----------



## PeriC27 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tu mirada me hace grande - Maldita Nerea


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 9, 2011)

Wild Life - Senim Silla


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Apr 9, 2011)

JBMUSIC - You Won't Relent/Boasting (Remix) ft. Steven Chang & JoshBob Park

It's a mashup cover of the Jesus Culture song and a Lecrae song.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 9, 2011)

Come close- common f/mary j. blige

Sent from my HTC Schubert using Board Express


----------



## pemularubiks (Apr 9, 2011)

hey soul sisters - TRAIN


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 9, 2011)

Physical Overdrive (Original Mix) - Johan Gielen ft. Ijojs


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 9, 2011)

Wonderful Wondering - Charles Hamilton


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 10, 2011)

30 cops or more- boogie down productions


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 10, 2011)

Crooked I - Straight Boss


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 10, 2011)

About to be listenin to coheed and cambria live in dallas tx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA Premium App


----------



## Tony_GPR (Apr 10, 2011)

*La Yerba del Rey - Morodo!!!*


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rsvp- 5 star

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## jmoline2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dynamo of volition- Jason Mraz


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 10, 2011)

Mike Posner - Bow Chicka Wow Wow ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 10, 2011)

Why you wanna- t.i.

Sent from my HTC Schubert using Board Express


----------



## galaxys (Apr 10, 2011)

Come Into My Dream (Pulsedriver Club Mix) - Foggy


----------



## ccpotato (Apr 10, 2011)

crosby stills nash young


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 10, 2011)

say something- mariah carey f/pharrell and snoop dogg


----------



## fancy McLeod (Apr 10, 2011)

WillyVWade said:


> Still Alive - GLaDOS

Click to collapse



Still Alive  very good


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 10, 2011)

Turned away- chucky booker

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 10, 2011)

justify my love- madonna


----------



## Dg 3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 10, 2011)

Someone to love me (naked)- Mary J. Blige f/ Diddy and Lil Wayne 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Dg 3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Classified - They Don’t Know (Feat. Mic Boyd & White Mic)

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 10, 2011)

Sat(T)Elite - Charles Hamilton


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 10, 2011)

Forgiven - Within Temptation


----------



## Markie76 (Apr 10, 2011)

Adele - Chasing Pavements...


----------



## eioous (Apr 10, 2011)

Between the buried and me - colors

A G2


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 10, 2011)

Buddy X- Neneh Cherry 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 10, 2011)

Buddy X- Neneh Cherry 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 10, 2011)

Motorhead - Ace Of Spades

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Carla (Apr 11, 2011)

Antimatter--N.E.R.D.


----------



## PaganAng3l (Apr 11, 2011)

Killer Likes Candy - I Am Ghost

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## ryelk (Apr 11, 2011)

dogglounge radio, best streaming radio station online.


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 11, 2011)

Strangers with Candy - Charles Hamilton


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 11, 2011)

The Von Bondies - Not That Social

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Carla (Apr 11, 2011)

Bizzy Body--Webbie


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 11, 2011)

BBC News ..


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Blackfield - Blackfield

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 11, 2011)

Echo & The Bunnymen: Killing Moon
Very Best Of Echo & The Bunnymen: More Songs To Learn & Sing (2006)
05:46


----------



## aviatorboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Keane awesome!


----------



## boomerTron (Apr 11, 2011)

arcade fire: we used to wait


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 11, 2011)

Bizzy Bone - Way 2 Strong


----------



## fnordsnafu (Apr 12, 2011)

David Gray - Debauchery


----------



## muerteman (Apr 12, 2011)

The new atmosphere album "The Family Sign" its pretty sweet.


----------



## Carla (Apr 12, 2011)

Bleed American--Jimmy Eat World


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 12, 2011)

The Cure - Caterpillar


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 12, 2011)

club situation- gravy train 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 12, 2011)

You'll See - Madonna


----------



## gravian (Apr 12, 2011)

ASOT 500 Day 4 - LIVE from Brabanthallen in Den Bosch, Netherlands
A state of blue
Above & Beyond


----------



## loopack (Apr 12, 2011)

In loop (haha), jamendo.com and playlists like house, chillout etc. all time in work. Very good brain massage


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 12, 2011)

You can't deny it- Fabolous f/Nate Dogg

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Quinn1513 (Apr 13, 2011)

Chimaira - The Disappearing Sun


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 13, 2011)

Re-Anna - Charles Hamilton


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

X-rX - Digital terror


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 13, 2011)

Dire Straits - Walk Of Life


----------



## twiz0r (Apr 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth kings - why oh why

Swyped from my cyanogenized and gingerbreaded EVO


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't Let Go - En Vogue

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Moonlight Sonata - Beethoven


----------



## Carla (Apr 13, 2011)

This--Darius Rucker


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Apr 13, 2011)

Foo Fighters-Wasting Light   (new album out today)


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 13, 2011)

Mission Of Burma: That's When I Reach For My Revolver
Signals, Calls And Marches (1981)
03:53


----------



## Bunglechunk (Apr 13, 2011)

OPM - Heaven is a Halfpipe


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 13, 2011)

Through The Looking Glass - Machinae Supremacy

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## poopookakada (Apr 13, 2011)

Bunglechunk said:


> OPM - Heaven is a Halfpipe

Click to collapse



Christ! Not heard that in years *wonders off to find the cd*


Sent from my superfast Desire HD using XDA premium


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 13, 2011)

Master Of Puppets - Apocalyptica


----------



## daddij (Apr 13, 2011)

I Get Lonely Too- Drake


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 13, 2011)

I Am Empire - The Elevator

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Carla (Apr 14, 2011)

Hurt Me Soul--Lupe Fiasco


----------



## galaxys (Apr 14, 2011)

Cry For You (Remix) - September


----------



## lazzasnow (Apr 14, 2011)

I am I Be - De la Soul


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 14, 2011)

Get some loving- Too Short 

Sent from my HTC Schubert using Board Express


----------



## Vettexl (Apr 14, 2011)

X Amount of Words - Blue October


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 14, 2011)

The Penthouse Elevator - Charles Hamilton

Sent from my Intergalactic EVO using XDA App


----------



## Vettexl (Apr 14, 2011)

Lies (Herve's Eclipse Remix) - Fenech Soler


----------



## tux1013 (Apr 14, 2011)

Smells like teen spirits - Nirvana 

or

One more Red Nightmare - King Crimson !


----------



## Bunglechunk (Apr 14, 2011)

Disturbed - Liberate


----------



## smokinmacgun (Apr 14, 2011)

We Are The Ocean - These days, I have nothing

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## lazzasnow (Apr 14, 2011)

Sky - Converge!!!!


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 14, 2011)

IIO - Kiss You [Nadia Ali]


----------



## quzo (Apr 14, 2011)

Receptor - Burning Up


----------



## .Bambino (Apr 14, 2011)

Roll Up- Wiz Khalifia


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 14, 2011)

I Do My Thing - Kid Cudi

Sent from my Intergalactic EVO via XDA app


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 14, 2011)

Lenny Kravitz - American Woman


----------



## Carla (Apr 15, 2011)

Kick, Push--Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Tyrian89 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just Another Psycho - Motley Crue

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## OtoTheBear (Apr 15, 2011)

Malajube - la caverne


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 15, 2011)

Get me bodied (extended version)- Beyonce 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## OtoTheBear (Apr 15, 2011)

Malajube - Le Stridor


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 15, 2011)

Koru Otis - Café del Mar [Volumen Doce]


----------



## Dark-Core (Apr 15, 2011)

crawling in the dark - hoobastank


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 15, 2011)

The Bermuda Triangle - Charles Hamilton

Sent from my Intergalactic EVO via XDA app


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 15, 2011)

Limp Bizkit / Break Stuff


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 15, 2011)

Rain- SWV

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 15, 2011)

Check yo self (remix)- Ice Cube f/ Das Effects 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello - Evanescence


----------



## odhiex (Apr 15, 2011)

Crazy - Alanis Morissette


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 15, 2011)

Orbital - The Box


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 15, 2011)

Devil in Jersey City by Coheed and Cambria on Grooveshark for Android:  

Sent from flyers ACS powered Epic!


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 15, 2011)

The  finest- The S.O.S. Band 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## CptAJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Dave Matthews Band - Live at Red Rocks 95


----------



## Carla (Apr 16, 2011)

Turnt Up--Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Vortex Unleashed (Apr 16, 2011)

Papa roach - to be loved


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 16, 2011)

Devil's Dance - Metallica


----------



## ZombieOverlord (Apr 16, 2011)

Summer Knight (Dresden Files Book 4) - Jim Butcher


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 16, 2011)

Deep - Elzhi


----------



## OtoTheBear (Apr 16, 2011)

Melodium - Augusta Falls


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 16, 2011)

Everclear

She's So High Above Me


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 16, 2011)

Kid Rock

**** You Blind


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 16, 2011)

The Who

Baba O'Riley


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 16, 2011)

End of time- Mariah Carey 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## OtoTheBear (Apr 16, 2011)

Tim Neuhaus - Troubled Minds


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 17, 2011)

Namie Amuro - Come

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## winxx (Apr 17, 2011)

John (If I die today) - Lil Wayne ft. Rick Ross

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## zerodesigner (Apr 17, 2011)

Dear God - Avenged Sevenfold

classic...


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 17, 2011)

Desesperada - B-Tribe


----------



## gimj01 (Apr 17, 2011)

Bullet With Butterfly Wings - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## poopookakada (Apr 17, 2011)

Enter Shikari - OK Time For Plan B


----------



## poopookakada (Apr 17, 2011)

flyers2114 said:


> The Who
> 
> Baba O'Riley

Click to collapse



Bloody brilliant song!


----------



## Gana1991 (Apr 17, 2011)

Foo Fighters- Arlandria


----------



## Sikiduck (Apr 17, 2011)

The Cranberries - Zombie
Next, Brandli Carlile - The Story


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 17, 2011)

Music... 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## CptAJ (Apr 17, 2011)

Gana1991 said:


> Foo Fighters- Arlandria

Click to collapse



Same here. Kickass song!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2011)

some nice arabic music here in the donut shop

which is weird because arabic music is not nice to me


----------



## thatlonedude (Apr 17, 2011)

Lamb of god
Redneck 

Sent from my att nexus s


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 17, 2011)

Office - Suburban Perfume


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 18, 2011)

Unapologetic - Charles Hamilton


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 18, 2011)

Guns N Roses - Madagascar


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 18, 2011)

Blair - Hearts (Die Young)


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 18, 2011)

Soldier of Love- Sade

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## frigid (Apr 18, 2011)

Fox 31 news two kittens died in a house fire.  so glad I know that now

Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's how strong my love is- Alicia Keys 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## zephyrcube (Apr 18, 2011)

Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow


----------



## spirol (Apr 18, 2011)

Seventh Grade - Neelix


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 18, 2011)

Touch Me- Solo


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 18, 2011)

Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers: Refugee
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
03:22


----------



## crapz0rs (Apr 18, 2011)

Underworld - Born Slippy


----------



## Dark-Core (Apr 18, 2011)

Party Rock Anthem - LMFAO


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 18, 2011)

Life vs. Livin' - XV


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 18, 2011)

One Last Goodbye - Anathema


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 18, 2011)

All I can do- Tina Moore 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (Apr 18, 2011)

ATB- Ecstasy


----------



## Bunglechunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Metallica - Until It Sleeps


----------



## GazaIan (Apr 18, 2011)

Bad Fi Real - Bramma (without the scary ass intro)


----------



## Nick4321 (Apr 18, 2011)

winter hunter (Bare noize remix)- The Living Graham Bond


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 19, 2011)

Phonat - Ghetto Burnin


----------



## Carla (Apr 19, 2011)

Hail Mary--Tupac


----------



## rovaris (Apr 19, 2011)

Pendulum - Wichcraft


----------



## Carla (Apr 19, 2011)

Rise--Flobots


----------



## inconceeeivable (Apr 19, 2011)

Anesthetize -- Porcupine Tree

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ode to my family - cranberries

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 19, 2011)

One- Tyrese

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## qualityinmind (Apr 19, 2011)

schism - tool \m/.


----------



## noursausore (Apr 19, 2011)

openning One piece episode 339


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 19, 2011)

The xx - Crystalised


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Apr 19, 2011)

Kid Cudi ft. MGMT - Pursuit Of Happiness


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tupac

How Do You Want It


----------



## Carla (Apr 20, 2011)

The Come Up--AZ


----------



## galaxys (Apr 20, 2011)

Take Me Away (Into The Night) - 4 Strings


----------



## Carla (Apr 20, 2011)

Yoga Flame--Lupe Fiasco


----------



## boothten (Apr 20, 2011)

"Intake" by Volumes


----------



## alxrg (Apr 20, 2011)

Mumford and Sons - Little Lion Man


----------



## Mullicious (Apr 20, 2011)

Chase and status. 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## stylez (Apr 20, 2011)

Mullicious said:


> Chase and status.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



lol

chase and status - end credits "very loud"


----------



## keenan1986 (Apr 20, 2011)

Lady Gaga - Born this way ...


----------



## violetv6 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jibun Kakumei - Miyavi.


----------



## Hamsn (Apr 20, 2011)

All the Right Moves - One Republic


----------



## Teleotbi (Apr 20, 2011)

Richard Cheese - People = ****


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 20, 2011)

Sex Lounge Chill Out Collection [78:46 minutes]


----------



## poopookakada (Apr 20, 2011)

Finch - Ink

Sent from my superfast Desire HD using XDA premium


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 
The weed song- Bone, Thugs & Harmony 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 20, 2011)

Deja Vu (Heroin Girl) - Charles Hamilton


----------



## flusi100 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Listening to*

sky.fm and di.fm
since a few weeks free apps are available on the market.


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Apr 20, 2011)

OneRepublic - Secrets


----------



## philps (Apr 20, 2011)

The soothing buzz of air conditioners and servers...
...but before that, Goldfrapp - Rocket


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2011)

An Evening With El Diablo- Chevelle


----------



## McLabia (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 all...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXgyVHRMFV8

Yeah buddy...lol


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 20, 2011)

Everybody's changing - Keane

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 21, 2011)

Relient k- must have done something right. 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 21, 2011)

Kiss - Detroit Rock City

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## rickballs (Apr 21, 2011)

Kidz In the hall...driving down the block remix

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## Larsiano (Apr 21, 2011)

Alvin and the chipmunks - barbie girl


----------



## McLabia (Apr 21, 2011)

Larsiano said:


> Alvin and the chipmunks - barbie girl

Click to collapse



Babysitting or spending time with your kids? lol


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 22, 2011)

girls around the world- lloyd f/ lil wanye


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 22, 2011)

The Scientist - Coldplay


----------



## xhanatos (Apr 22, 2011)

Larsiano said:


> Alvin and the chipmunks - barbie girl

Click to collapse



Aqua - Barbie Girl


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 22, 2011)

bad girl- usher


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 22, 2011)

feels so much better- johnny gill


----------



## bdaman80 (Apr 22, 2011)

Problem Child - AC/DC


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 22, 2011)

crazy people-fellow pafford ambulance dispatchers


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 22, 2011)

Awaking The Centuries - Haggard


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sarah - Rim Banna


----------



## Nick4321 (Apr 22, 2011)

champion sound - Crystal Fighters


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 22, 2011)

Aerials-S.O.A.D


----------



## Amber18 (Apr 22, 2011)

Remember When It Rained- Josh Groban


----------



## noursausore (Apr 22, 2011)

aerodynamics-daft punk!!


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 22, 2011)

Miami Sound Machine - Dr. Beat


----------



## Shum97 (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Eyed Peas - Just Can't Get Enough (DJ Dindell Remix)


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dropkick Murphys-Going Out In Style


----------



## Gleim (Apr 23, 2011)

Zzyzx Rd. - Stone Sour


----------



## Bunglechunk (Apr 23, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Given to Fly (Live in Philadelphia - September 2, 2000)


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 23, 2011)

Shayef El Bahr - Fairouz


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 23, 2011)

Can I Live - Jay Z


----------



## Alien2011 (Apr 24, 2011)

I Hate Hartley - Amity Affliction


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hoping to hear the sound of the goal buzzer going off repeatedly for the Flyers very shortly here!!!!


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good luck!
Foe tha love of $- Bone, Thugs & Harmony 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 24, 2011)

Boum Boum - Enigma


----------



## Bunglechunk (Apr 24, 2011)

Metallica - The Unforgiven


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 24, 2011)

Axwell - In The Air


----------



## sotiris82 (Apr 24, 2011)

deadmau5 strobe


----------



## TheShackSpecialist (Apr 24, 2011)

Di radio liquid dnb channel.....logistics-last years loss

Sent from one of the phones....

Htc G2-running mexdroid v2
Htc hero cdma- cm7
Htc hd2- stock broken screen
Samsung intercept- stock


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 24, 2011)

Bag lady (cheeba sack remix)- Erykah Badu

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 24, 2011)

Epoch Coda - Emarosa

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prototype- Outkast

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## RinZo (Apr 25, 2011)

The whole 36 chambers album - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 25, 2011)

Young black male- 2pac

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 25, 2011)

say yes- floetry


----------



## DooneyInThaA (Apr 25, 2011)

Ace Hood, Rick Ross, & Lil Wayne - Hustle Hard

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bury me a G- Thug Life


----------



## PearsonDKA (Apr 25, 2011)

Right this Second - Deadmau5...ooop it just changed to The Saw Theme Remix - Bonecrusher ft Lil Jon

Roaming the forums on the XDA app.


----------



## ivanmark52 (Apr 25, 2011)

Rainbow-Hall Of The Mountain King


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 25, 2011)

Simone - Charles Hamilton


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 25, 2011)

Mario Lopez - Another World


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 25, 2011)

N.E.R.D. - Rockstar

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 25, 2011)

Baby When The Light - Cathy Dennis/David Guetta


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 25, 2011)

you don't know my name- alicia keys


----------



## Blackseed22 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mohombi - Bumpy Ride


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 26, 2011)

Underworld - party rmx


----------



## whatisapixel (Apr 26, 2011)

Chris Brown Feat. Lil Wayne & Busta Rhymes - Look At Me Now


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 26, 2011)

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunset In St. Carlos - B-Tribe


----------



## galaxys (Apr 26, 2011)

Souvenir - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark


----------



## lakers1624 (Apr 26, 2011)

Iron Maiden - The Talisman


----------



## lordxentris (Apr 26, 2011)

Daft Punk -Tron Legacy


----------



## whatisapixel (Apr 26, 2011)

Duran Duran - Rio. Classic.


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - Taylor Gang

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

Pink Floyd - The Division Bell album again and again and again

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 26, 2011)

Offspring - All I Want


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Apr 27, 2011)

Always Be My Baby - Mariah Carey <3


----------



## inconceeeivable (Apr 27, 2011)

Codex -- Radiohead


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 27, 2011)

echelonMCRhartgrenade said:


> Always Be My Baby - Mariah Carey <3

Click to collapse



love this song 
Candy (12" U.K. Version)- Cameo

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 27, 2011)

Shantel - Charles Hamilton


----------



## Bunglechunk (Apr 27, 2011)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son


----------



## pcfighter (Apr 27, 2011)

ATB - The Autumn Leaves

Wysłano z GT540 z użyciem Tapatalk


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lil Wayne and Rick Ross - John Lennon

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 27, 2011)

Supertramp - Breakfast In America


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 27, 2011)

Flow on- Lords of the underground 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 27, 2011)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 27, 2011)

No time to bleed - suicide silence 

Sent from my ADR6300 with the power of BUNGHOLIO!!!!!!!


----------



## m0r0n3s (Apr 27, 2011)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 27, 2011)

m0r0n3s said:


> Time - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



Oh really? lol 

Crash & Burn - IIO & Nadia Ali


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 28, 2011)

Florence And The Machine
Dog Days Are Over (yeasayer remix)

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 28, 2011)

No Greater Love - Blu


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 28, 2011)

I Love You.. I'll Kill You - Enigma


----------



## STAYFROSTY777 (Apr 28, 2011)

Redifine-divine heresy

Sent from my ROOTED DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 28, 2011)

Monster's Ball - Vinnie Paz


----------



## galaxys (Apr 28, 2011)

Mother of Pearl - Roxy Music


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 28, 2011)

Alright- Allen Anthony 

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

Before the lobotomy - greenday

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## matth1201 (Apr 28, 2011)

Honk + wave -- limbeck

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 28, 2011)

Kid Cudi - Pursuit of Happiness

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 28, 2011)

I love your smile- Shanice

Sent from my 32GB HTC Schubert using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 28, 2011)

Silverstein - The End

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## pcfighter (Apr 28, 2011)

Pete Yorn - Lose You

Wysłano z GT540 z użyciem Tapatalk


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 28, 2011)

Margaritas - Angela Dimitriou


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 28, 2011)

Beth - KISS


----------



## cama900 (Apr 28, 2011)

Still Alive - Jonathan Coulton i think


----------



## flyers2114 (Apr 28, 2011)

Walk This Way (Performed With Run DMC)-  Aerosmith


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 28, 2011)

Boney M - Belfast


----------



## GazaIan (Apr 28, 2011)

My neighbors f*cking next door.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

GazaIan said:


> My neighbors f*cking next door.

Click to collapse



Used to hear that a lot last year 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

A famous lead guitarist in a local band playing the guitar
(Yes in my house) 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## turner78 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pearl Jam Ten


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ryuichi Sakamoto - Anger (Rare Force 2 Meg Mix)


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Apr 29, 2011)

Keiki O Ka `Aina - Robi Kahakalau


----------



## avgjoegeek (Apr 29, 2011)

White Stripes - Ball and a Biscuit


----------



## gimj01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Country Song - Seether


----------



## Fishawy (Apr 29, 2011)

I Disappear - Metallica


----------



## LordManhattan (Apr 29, 2011)

D12 - Devils Night


----------



## whatisapixel (May 1, 2011)

Benga - Baltimore Clap


----------



## Fishawy (May 1, 2011)

Flamenco Lounge & Chill  [66:46 minutes]


----------



## PERSIMMONS (May 1, 2011)

Frank Ocean - Novacane


----------



## CPCisHere (May 1, 2011)

training video for work


----------



## lorrainecook2012 (May 1, 2011)

speak now - taylor swift


----------



## monaliza (May 1, 2011)

*what are you listening to?*

Eminem-Lose your self


----------



## wez89 (May 1, 2011)

Spice Club - Yeah 3x (B&w Remix Edit)


----------



## DenzoNL (May 1, 2011)

Earth - Angels of Darkness, Demons of Light I


----------



## LordManhattan (May 1, 2011)

Jimmy Cliff - Hakuna Matata


----------



## EuroSpeed (May 1, 2011)

Your Girl - Charles Hamilton

Sent from my HTC Evo IV


----------



## JinNguice (May 1, 2011)

Speak her sex - Yelawolf


----------



## DenzoNL (May 1, 2011)

Shining - The Madness and the Damage Done


----------



## LordManhattan (May 1, 2011)

MGMT - I found A Whistle


----------



## EuroSpeed (May 2, 2011)

In Remembrance - Blu


----------



## TRusselo (May 2, 2011)

listening to the white noise of my space heater....


----------



## orb3000 (May 2, 2011)

Bostich collective - Norteña del sur mx


----------



## dre89 (May 2, 2011)

Digital Summer - So Beautiful, So Evil


----------



## jpbiaggi (May 2, 2011)

AcDc - highway to hell 

Sent from my A953 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (May 2, 2011)

BBC News ...


----------



## nnikooo (May 2, 2011)

three days grace - wicked game


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

Nancy sinatra - bang bang

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (May 3, 2011)

Summer Deep Mix 2011


----------



## allanemartinez (May 3, 2011)

Impossible - Kanye West ft Twista

Sent from my Awesome-o 3000


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 3, 2011)

Megadeth - High Speed Dirt


----------



## Bodisson (May 3, 2011)

Led Zeppelin: Kashmir
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
08:28


----------



## Avoid88 (May 3, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - The Rain Song


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

In Bloom - Nirvana


----------



## Fishawy (May 3, 2011)

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## orb3000 (May 3, 2011)

Jarabe De Palo - Bonito


----------



## galaxys (May 4, 2011)

Can't Sleep (remix - trance) - Above & Beyond


----------



## cbf_blue (May 4, 2011)

usher - album


----------



## mmegalodon (May 4, 2011)

nothing
from the album night silence accompanied by occasional keystrokes


----------



## smallesmets (May 4, 2011)

Lil Louis (2009 Cream Cheez Techno Remix) - French Kiss


----------



## belvedere86 (May 4, 2011)

Children Of Bodom - needled 24/7


----------



## belvedere86 (May 4, 2011)

millencolin - material boy


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

*****es - MSI

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

74 75 - the connels

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 4, 2011)

No one knows - Queens of the Stone Age

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## belvedere86 (May 4, 2011)

city to city - the road ahead


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

Eleanor rigby Beatles

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## belvedere86 (May 4, 2011)

thursday - a hole in the world


----------



## belvedere86 (May 4, 2011)

rammstein - morgenstern


----------



## franck_29 (May 4, 2011)

The Cure - Sinking


----------



## Fishawy (May 4, 2011)

Du Hast - Rammstein


----------



## LordManhattan (May 4, 2011)

Sunblock feat. Robin Beck - First Time


----------



## serphentos (May 5, 2011)

Listning to my brother watching futurama


----------



## twitch351 (May 5, 2011)

Got the life - Korn

-Insert signature here-


----------



## studacris (May 5, 2011)

Wave of babies - animals as leaders


----------



## laurorual (May 5, 2011)

PSYCHOSOCIAL - SLIPKNOT
love that song


----------



## knowledge561 (May 5, 2011)

laurorual said:


> PSYCHOSOCIAL - SLIPKNOT
> love that song

Click to collapse



+100


Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Jean77211 (May 5, 2011)

for now? I'm listening FIVE's song Closer to Me


----------



## Bodisson (May 5, 2011)

Motörhead: One More Fu*king Time
We are Motörhead 
06:46


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 5, 2011)

Clown's welcome home (shawn crahan remix)- coheed and cambria


----------



## leezrd (May 5, 2011)

Dj tiesto- traffic (off parade of athletes album)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## leezrd (May 5, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Tiesto vs Diplo feat. Busta Rhymes - Cmon (Catch Em By Surprise)

Click to collapse



Tiesto's newer stuff like that song sucks. Except for "young lions" and zero 76

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Ultimoo (May 5, 2011)

ludovico einaudi - onde


----------



## olive127 (May 5, 2011)

Shinichi Osawa - White's Dream (Remix)


----------



## morrid1 (May 5, 2011)

Usher - More More (RedOne Jimmy Joker Remix)


----------



## scandiun (May 5, 2011)

Jessy- Stop The Game [Official Video] HQ


----------



## OmegaRED^ (May 5, 2011)

Imperanon "to dust"


----------



## lordhypocrisy (May 5, 2011)

skindred - nobody


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2011)

Fat people Not good - Full Song Civil Protection Machinima


----------



## Fishawy (May 5, 2011)

Dying For Love - Black Sabbath


----------



## esilisstic (May 5, 2011)

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## LordManhattan (May 5, 2011)

Usher - More More (RedOne Jimmy Joker Remix)


----------



## knowledge561 (May 5, 2011)

Killswitch Engage - Reject Yourself

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## andbakk (May 5, 2011)

Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeroes - 40 days


----------



## Fishawy (May 6, 2011)

Hobbak Wajaa - Elissa


----------



## LordManhattan (May 6, 2011)

Roy Gates - One Touch


----------



## Dirk (May 6, 2011)

The Doors - The End

Fantastic song, especially in the movie Apocalypse Now.


----------



## matth1201 (May 6, 2011)

Damn these vampires -- the mountain goats

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (May 7, 2011)

The Von Bondies - Chancer


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 7, 2011)

Blessed- Jade

Sent from E.153rd & Kinsman using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Now listening 2 cybersled


----------



## snowboarda42 (May 7, 2011)

Social distortion - cold feelings

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

I Need A Doctor - EMINEM ft Dr. Dre


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

The sound of the city...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## studacris (May 7, 2011)

Minus the bear "monkey!!! Knife!!! Fight!!!"


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

The fridge making annoying sounds


----------



## Amber18 (May 7, 2011)

Last Night- Ryan Cabrera


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Going to listen to all these bands live today


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 7, 2011)

3OH!3 - Starstrukk


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

pink floyd - the division bell album again


----------



## brilldoctor (May 8, 2011)

The rain outside.  Thats why i love england (joking)

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

The drone of the fan my wife insists on having on every night

[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Coma Black - Marylin Manson


----------



## jnordb (May 8, 2011)

"Belong" by The Pains of Being Pure at Heart....either that or the incessant rigging of tinnitus.


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 8, 2011)

Mama said knock you out- LL Cool J

Sent from E.177th and Harvard using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## LordManhattan (May 8, 2011)

Michael Mind - Baker Street


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 8, 2011)

just a friendly of baseball- main source


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Some birds outside the window

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Fishawy (May 8, 2011)

The Odd One Out - Enigma


----------



## RinZo (May 8, 2011)

You Got Me - The Roots


----------



## tetronic (May 8, 2011)

Ulrich Schnauss - Sunday Evening In Your Street


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Fire- kassabian

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

where is my mind - placebo


----------



## bREEdmc (May 8, 2011)

mystic roots-constant struggle


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

nothing... Pure silence and the goddammed fridge


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing... Pure silence and the goddammed fridge

Click to collapse



You really hate it , don't you? 

Friday I'm in love- the cure

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

I like silence but hate the fridge


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I like silence but hate the fridge

Click to collapse



Thats what I meant 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 8, 2011)

guns and roses. Paradise city
[sig]off topic is a great place to get my post count up, role on 1000[sig]


----------



## orb3000 (May 8, 2011)

Utku Yildirim - Sound of Victory 10


----------



## ezzle (May 8, 2011)

Foo Fighters - Burning Bridges


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Burning for you - ?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## studacris (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Burning for you - ?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



That's Blue oyster cult.


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

studacris said:


> That's Blue oyster cult.

Click to collapse



Thanks! Couldn't remember the artist 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Mr. Clown (May 9, 2011)

A perfect circle - judith

Sent from my Circus, powered by the madness of my HD2


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Strange world - ke

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (May 9, 2011)

pappi gill feat. mr G - panj pind


----------



## Papote3 (May 9, 2011)

blink-182 - pathetic


----------



## studacris (May 9, 2011)

Papote3 said:


> blink-182 - pathetic

Click to collapse



Yes they are lol


----------



## Fishawy (May 9, 2011)

No One Like You - Scorpions


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

Cars passing by... 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

B*witched - C'est la Vie

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## Bodisson (May 9, 2011)

studacris said:


> That's Blue oyster cult.

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Thanks! Couldn't remember the artist

Click to collapse




Shame on you! 

Blue Öyster Cult: Godzilla
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
03:40


----------



## flinkisme (May 9, 2011)

Stevie Ray Vaughn and Double Trouble - Tin Pan Alley


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

311- who's got the herb on slacker radio 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away  
(REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## KennyJive (May 9, 2011)

The Dresden Dolls - the jeep song

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

In this city by Igly &Hartley

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away along with my cookies  
(COOKIE REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## thirthy (May 9, 2011)

3chkayn - Libre ==> moroccan rap music


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

Next: Keep Talking - Pink Floyd


----------



## Fishawy (May 9, 2011)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## kiepas (May 9, 2011)

Wave - California


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

time - pink floyd


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

If i had a million dollars- Barenaked Ladies


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

In Bloom - Nirvana (xP)


----------



## muerteman (May 9, 2011)

Ohh Ahh Home (Remix) - Diddy and Skylar Grey


----------



## studacris (May 10, 2011)

Red right hand - nick cave & the bad seeds.


----------



## Si-The-Spike (May 10, 2011)

studacris said:


> Red right hand - nick cave & the bad seeds.

Click to collapse



you sir are a legend for liking nick cave and the bad seeds <3 back on the topic

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Where the wild roses grow <3


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

ch-check it out - beastie boys


----------



## LordManhattan (May 10, 2011)

2pac - All Out


----------



## galaxys (May 10, 2011)

You Think You Know Her - Cause & Effect


----------



## cupliz (May 10, 2011)

Stereo love - Edward maya
Im love it..

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## orb3000 (May 10, 2011)

Persona 4 - 8-bit "I'll Face Myself"


----------



## Fishawy (May 10, 2011)

Black Symphony [Live concert on the Ahoy] - Within Temptation

[2:06 hours]


----------



## cupliz (May 10, 2011)

Matsuri - Kitaro

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

La comparcita - my brothers guitar 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## kiepas (May 10, 2011)

Im listening to the sounds of spring outside, lovely


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 10, 2011)

ACDC - Whole Lotta Rosie


----------



## Patrick Nerekop (May 10, 2011)

Heard TLC - Creep on the radio this morning. Heard six times after that on my iPod since! Very relaxed song!


----------



## Airfare (May 10, 2011)

Area of space


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

high hopes - pink floyd


----------



## studacris (May 10, 2011)

Nick drake - been smokin too long


----------



## orb3000 (May 10, 2011)

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Passenger


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Fishawy (May 10, 2011)

Sorrow - Pink Floyd


----------



## thirthy (May 10, 2011)

Mathew morrison - Still got tonight


----------



## knowledge561 (May 10, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - Bankroll

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## bigfdaddy (May 10, 2011)

Tongue ya down- legacy from newboyz 

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## RinZo (May 10, 2011)

Enemies With Benefits - CunninLynguists


----------



## pimpdaddywindle (May 10, 2011)

Erase Me - Kid CuDi


----------



## djegzony (May 11, 2011)

Salem Al Fakir - 4 O'Clock (Adrian Lux Remix)


----------



## arianR10 (May 11, 2011)

George Gershwin!

An American in Paris.


----------



## Fishawy (May 11, 2011)

White America - Eminem


----------



## Bodisson (May 11, 2011)

The Cult: She Sells Sanctuary
Love (1985)
04:19


----------



## hurtdroid (May 11, 2011)

Feelin it - Jay-z 

Sent from tundabow


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

Luxury lounge


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 11, 2011)

UGK-LET ME SEE IT (CHOPPED & SCREWED)


----------



## studacris (May 11, 2011)

Meshuggah - rational gaze


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 11, 2011)

Running Song- Ambersunshower

Sent from E.177th and Harvard using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## flinkisme (May 11, 2011)

The Stray Cats - Rock That House


----------



## Crazy991 (May 11, 2011)

In The End - Linkin Park

Don't hate!


----------



## gimj01 (May 11, 2011)

Stand By Me - Pennywise


----------



## Fishawy (May 11, 2011)

Stand My Ground - Within Temptation


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 11, 2011)

What you've been missing- Starpoint

Sent from E.131st and Miles using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## orb3000 (May 12, 2011)

Chemical Brothers - Hoops


----------



## kuroguy (May 12, 2011)

silence (for once)


----------



## LordManhattan (May 12, 2011)

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit


----------



## RinZo (May 12, 2011)

Friends - Whodini


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 12, 2011)

All I've wanted- Mariah Carey 

Sent from E.131st and Miles using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## den1m (May 12, 2011)

bullet for my valentine rington


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 12, 2011)

Love spell- The Fatback Band 

Sent from E.131st and Miles using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## studacris (May 12, 2011)

psycho killer - the talking heads


----------



## fearofcups (May 12, 2011)

Teen Dream by Beach house


----------



## viven134-2 (May 12, 2011)

a-ha - Butterfly, Butterfly


----------



## Fishawy (May 12, 2011)

Push The Limits - Enigma


----------



## Dirk (May 12, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit

Click to collapse



Great stuff! I have it in my collection and play it regularly  I wonder how many people have even heard of it these days.


----------



## studacris (May 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Great stuff! I have it in my collection and play it regularly  I wonder how many people have even heard of it these days.

Click to collapse



"Remember what the door mouse said
keep your head"


----------



## orb3000 (May 12, 2011)

Dzihan & Kamien - Deep disco


----------



## Dirk (May 12, 2011)

OT guys have the best taste in music!

David Bowie - Heroes


----------



## RinZo (May 12, 2011)

The way it is - Bruce Horsnby


----------



## twitch351 (May 12, 2011)

Lol just......xD This is what I'm infecting my ears with:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-njAUEBSWL8 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## ashik.mohd (May 12, 2011)

Above & Beyond - Sun and Moon


----------



## artash01 (May 12, 2011)

Eminem I Like Way You Lie


----------



## EXV (May 13, 2011)

Broken Van (Thinking of You) - CunninLynguists

Even if you don't enjoy hip-hop, the comparison between a broken van/broken relationship is amazing!


Sent from my fingers using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2011)

the new song we just wrote


----------



## LordManhattan (May 13, 2011)

Kaiser Chiefs - Angry Mob


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 13, 2011)

Come and knock on my door- 702

Sent from E.131st and Miles using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## orb3000 (May 13, 2011)

Kollektiv Turmstrasse - Luftloch


----------



## kaframaster (May 13, 2011)

Usher ft. Pitbull - DJ Got us fallin' In Love Again


----------



## Fishawy (May 13, 2011)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## matth1201 (May 13, 2011)

Out of the dark - matt hires

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2011)

Fishawy said:


> Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



I've said it before, but i'll say it again...bloody BRILLIANT 

I've said this before too and been proven wrong...but i don't think many of you will know this one..

Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Impression That I Get.

and since i've been typing...

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit.

(My collection is always on Shuffle. I like to be surprised)


----------



## studacris (May 13, 2011)

The faceless - planetary duality part 2


----------



## Fishawy (May 13, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I've said it before, but i'll say it again...bloody BRILLIANT
> 
> I've said this before too and been proven wrong...but i don't think many of you will know this one..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy .. Pink Floyd is THE music!

I like it on shuffle too, 1536 songs of all genres 

Right now: One Last Goodbye - Anathema


----------



## Chris95X8 (May 13, 2011)

Night Train - Guns n' Roses


----------



## Dirk (May 13, 2011)

Chris95X8 said:


> Night Train - Guns n' Roses

Click to collapse



Wow, blast from the past. I was 15 yrs old when 'Appetite..' came out. I played it to death!

Jimi Hendrix - Crosstown traffic.


----------



## twitch351 (May 13, 2011)

Don't wanna miss a thing - Aerosmith

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 14, 2011)

Gone and never coming back- Melanie Fiona 

Sent from E.131st and Miles using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 14, 2011)

Mosh Pit:Fei-Fei

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## LordManhattan (May 14, 2011)

MGMT - Pieces Of What


----------



## RinZo (May 14, 2011)

BazookaAce said:


> MGMT - Pieces Of What

Click to collapse



thumbs up


Hell on earth - Mobb Deep


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

Tell me when to go
e-40 

I haz Bacon and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## RinZo (May 14, 2011)

EXV said:


> Broken Van (Thinking of You) - CunninLynguists
> 
> Even if you don't enjoy hip-hop, the comparison between a broken van/broken relationship is amazing!

Click to collapse




CunninLynguists is my favorite hip hop group.  Their music is just soo good


----------



## galaxys (May 14, 2011)

Wild Sex (In the Working Class) - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Pavilion75 (May 14, 2011)

Ghosts 'n Stuff (feat. Rob Swire)-Deadmau5


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 14, 2011)

When my homies call- 2pac

Sent from E.131st and Miles using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Fishawy (May 14, 2011)

Aire Cubano - Sonoc De La Tunas

Coffee Lounge Album


----------



## thedudejdog (May 14, 2011)

Gemme some lovin -good old blues brothers boys band. 

"That ain't no Hank Williams song"

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Marius Cristian (May 14, 2011)

Lil Jon and the east side boyz-put yo hood up


----------



## Fishawy (May 14, 2011)

Marooned - Pink Floyd ... 5:26 minutes of pure awesomeness on guitar!


----------



## orb3000 (May 14, 2011)

Celso Piña - Cumbia Poder


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 14, 2011)

In my bed (so so def remix)- Dru Hill f/ Da Brat & Jermaine Dupri

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Fishawy (May 14, 2011)

My Lover's Gone - Dido


----------



## mifares (May 14, 2011)

Radio Maximum


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

welcome to the machine - pink floyd


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

1)Ulysses
Franz Ferdinand
2)Classical Gas
Mason Williams
I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

Pump it- black eyed peas


----------



## Evo_Guitarist (May 14, 2011)

Death Before Dishonor - Five Finger DeathPunch


----------



## orb3000 (May 14, 2011)

Kollektiv Turmstrasse - Slow Motion


----------



## bvoid (May 14, 2011)

Skream - Stagger


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 14, 2011)

Symphony #40 - Mozart


----------



## studacris (May 14, 2011)

If I can't have you- zero 7


----------



## twitch351 (May 15, 2011)

The Youth - MGMT

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 15, 2011)

So high- 7669

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Fishawy (May 15, 2011)

Frozen - Madonna


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 15, 2011)

This time- Chante Moore 

Sent from W.111th & Lorain using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## registr5 (May 15, 2011)

BBC Radio4


----------



## orb3000 (May 15, 2011)

Kollektiv Turmstraße - Freiflug


----------



## g0ldt00thgr1n (May 15, 2011)

Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites - SKRILLEX

As I was typing this, the song changed.

Fame Over Demise - Woe, Is Me

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Toppe85 (May 15, 2011)

5FDP - Bad Company !!


----------



## Fishawy (May 15, 2011)

BBC News ..


----------



## dexter93 (May 15, 2011)

The flush XD


----------



## EuroSpeed (May 15, 2011)

Nikes On My Feet - Mac Miller


----------



## studacris (May 15, 2011)

Near the end - david gilmour


----------



## trell959 (May 15, 2011)

Zeggie-afrojack

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 15, 2011)

What about us- Jodeci

Sent from W.111th & Lorain using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## studacris (May 15, 2011)

Rebel rebel - david bowie


----------



## LordManhattan (May 16, 2011)

The Raconteurs - Carolina Drama


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

Asleep - Emily Browning. 

Beautiful song 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## trell959 (May 16, 2011)

Laid back Luke - talk dirty remix

Search it! 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (May 16, 2011)

Electricity - Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark (OMD)


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 16, 2011)

Sex is on my mind- Blulight

Sent from W.111th & Lorain using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Fishawy (May 16, 2011)

Earth Song - Michael Jackson


----------



## flinkisme (May 16, 2011)

Sunshine of your Love - Cream (on Disraeli Gears (On vinyl )


----------



## dudek564 (May 16, 2011)

Eminem  nice song with rihana


----------



## Toppe85 (May 16, 2011)

Den glider in  sweds knows that song


----------



## chancellorr (May 16, 2011)




----------



## muerteman (May 17, 2011)

New Blue Scholars album is awesome!!!


----------



## Bodisson (May 17, 2011)

Doro: Egypt (The Chains Are On)
Holly Dio - A Tribute To Ronnie James Dio (1999)
06:11


----------



## SuperDeform (May 17, 2011)

Into a core


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 17, 2011)

Diary- Wale f/Marsha Ambrosius

Sent from W.111th & Lorain using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 17, 2011)

The Howard stern show via double twist radio....hey now!

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 17, 2011)

Cobra starship - good girls go bad 

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## triple_o (May 17, 2011)

Asia - Only Time will tell


----------



## madrid9999 (May 17, 2011)

Hey there delilah - Plain white t's

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 17, 2011)

madrid9999 said:


> Hey there delilah - Plain white t's
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Great song


Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## tinnef (May 17, 2011)

I'm listening my washing machine doing it's spin cycle


----------



## thedudejdog (May 17, 2011)

Here is something you can't understand (how I could just kill a man) -RATM 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 17, 2011)

The letdown by the white tie affair

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## Geison (May 18, 2011)

FAROESTE CABOCLO - LEGIÃO URBANA !!!!

should not know ...


----------



## likeurface (May 18, 2011)

Evil dub- trentemoller

Amazing song for anyone who is into electronic music, remember to turn your bass up ALL THE WAY 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## g0ldt00thgr1n (May 18, 2011)

likeurface said:


> Evil dub- trentemoller
> 
> Amazing song for anyone who is into electronic music, remember to turn your bass up ALL THE WAY
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Night By Night - Chromeo Mix.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

You look better when I'm drunk by the white tie affair

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 18, 2011)

Hear Me Now - Framing Hanley <3


----------



## kytrauma (May 18, 2011)

Mean disposition - muddy waters

and now

Big calm - morcheeba

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Fishawy (May 18, 2011)

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## adridu59 (May 18, 2011)

Invaders must Die - The Prodigy


----------



## studacris (May 18, 2011)

"Concealing Fate part 2 - Deception"- Tesseract


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 18, 2011)

Mind playing tricks on me '94- Scarface

Sent from W.111th & Lorain using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

Cobra Starship- Pete wentz is the only reason we're famous

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## orb3000 (May 18, 2011)

Scissor Sisters - Invisible Light (Official Version)


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 18, 2011)

Once upon a time in the projects- Icecube

Sent from W.111th & Lorain using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

The Great Gig In The Sky - Pink Floyd (live)


----------



## Renanyuu (May 18, 2011)

Pendulum - Crush


----------



## EuroSpeed (May 18, 2011)

The Savior - Mally


----------



## likeurface (May 18, 2011)

Kids with guns- gorillaz

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## McLabia (May 19, 2011)

Pat Travers - Out go the lights. GO SHARKS!

Sent from my rooted Bolt running VirusROM + Ziggys 5.3.11 cfs kernel


----------



## orb3000 (May 19, 2011)

Dj Krush - Song 1


----------



## EuroSpeed (May 19, 2011)

Rollin' - Pac Div


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 19, 2011)

Whoa is me- down with Webster 

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

The presidents of the united states of america - II

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

Jesus of Suburbia - greenday


----------



## Frunobulax (May 19, 2011)

Frank Zappa - Return Of The Son Of Shut Up 'N Play Yer Guitar


----------



## RinZo (May 19, 2011)

CunninLynguists - Georgia


----------



## Fishawy (May 19, 2011)

When the Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## jayjam99 (May 19, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Mother


----------



## knightrocker (May 19, 2011)

Theory of a dead man - So Happy (feat. Brent Smith)

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

jayjam99 said:


> Pink Floyd - Mother

Click to collapse



Nice 


Opeth - Porcelain Heart


----------



## borice91 (May 19, 2011)

Steve Aoki & Laidback Luke feat. Lil Jon - Turbulence (Official Video)


----------



## Fishawy (May 19, 2011)

Coming Back To Life - Pink Floyd


----------



## g0ldt00thgr1n (May 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntdweq-nfDU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sindree (May 20, 2011)

Metallica - Welcome Home(Sanitarium)


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

The sound of my laptop dvd drive, hard drive and my freezer working together in beautiful harmony to create a truly outstanding melody.

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## RinZo (May 20, 2011)

J Dilla Ft. Common - E=MC2


----------



## torikorocks (May 20, 2011)

Usher-more

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (May 20, 2011)




----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Bird song

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## TheMarshal (May 20, 2011)

Catch Hell Blues - The White Stripes


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 20, 2011)

Chasing cars-snow patrol

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## knightrocker (May 20, 2011)

Walk all over you - ACDC 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 20, 2011)

We are young-3oh!3

I dedicate this song to that beeotch emily!

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## knightrocker (May 20, 2011)

Santa monica- theory of a dead man ... 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (May 20, 2011)

R.E.M - It's The End of The World As We Know It

"..you offer me solutions, you offer me alternatives and i decline..."


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 20, 2011)

You know what's up- Donell Jones f/Left Eye

Sent from W.111th & Lorain using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## knightrocker (May 20, 2011)

End of the summer- theory of a dead man ....

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## kotymus (May 20, 2011)

rachmaninoff op. 23 no. 5


----------



## Fishawy (May 20, 2011)

Forbidden Love - Omar Faruk Tekbilek


----------



## RinZo (May 20, 2011)

Da mystery of chessboxin - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 20, 2011)

Good Life - OneRepublic

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 20, 2011)

Missing You- Brandy, Tamia, Gladys Knight & Chaka Khan

Sent from W.111th & Lorain using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

Lost Prophets - rooftops

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## Shakerz (May 21, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - Fly Solo...


----------



## PaganAng3l (May 21, 2011)

Reel Big Fish - Hate You.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 21, 2011)

Anything For You- Gloria Estefan

Sent from Lee Rd. & Harvard Ave. using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## LordManhattan (May 21, 2011)

Kris Menace feat. Emil - Walkin' On The Moon


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 21, 2011)

Heaven- The Rude Boys


----------



## GDofWR420 (May 21, 2011)

Children of bodom-blooddrunk

Sent from my SGH-T959V running whitehawkx KD1,Bali kernel 1.3 courtesy of DRHONK,rocking CWM3 BETA THANKS TO DRHONK AND KRYLON360 MAJOR PROPS TO YOU GUYS.


----------



## knowledge561 (May 21, 2011)

Eminem - Seduction

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## a.duran (May 21, 2011)

atmosphere - yesterday


----------



## staffande0000 (May 21, 2011)

Children of bodom - children of bodom

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## staffande0000 (May 21, 2011)

Judas preist - turbo lover

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishawy (May 21, 2011)

November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 21, 2011)

I Feel For You (12" Prince Mix)- Chaka Kahn


----------



## xandry (May 21, 2011)

Rapture - Nameless


----------



## orb3000 (May 21, 2011)

Lounge radio mix


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 21, 2011)

10 seconds- Jazmine Sullivan


----------



## Fishawy (May 21, 2011)

Chill Out - John Lee Hooker & Carlos Santana


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 21, 2011)

Think Of You (Bad Boy Remix)- Usher f/ Faith Evans & Puff Daddy


----------



## orb3000 (May 21, 2011)

Adele - Rolling in the Deep (SpectraSoul Bootleg)


----------



## Simon_WM (May 21, 2011)

wounderman - Tinie Tempah


----------



## RinZo (May 21, 2011)

common - Go


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 21, 2011)

Scheiße - Lady GaGa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SecSgn0Puo


----------



## mionch (May 21, 2011)

Comeback kid - G.M. Vincent and I


----------



## torikorocks (May 22, 2011)

Hero by skillet.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (May 22, 2011)

A looking in view - Alice in chains


----------



## LordManhattan (May 22, 2011)

4 Strings - Diving


----------



## EuroSpeed (May 22, 2011)

Napalm - Immortal Technique

Sent from my HTC Evo IV


----------



## galaxys (May 22, 2011)

Atomic [techno mix] - Blondie


----------



## jadden (May 22, 2011)

Lmfao party rock anthem

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (May 22, 2011)

Parisienne Moonlight - Anathema


----------



## orb3000 (May 22, 2011)

Drexciya - Wavejumper


----------



## slow_DC4 (May 22, 2011)

paradise city-guns n roses

Sent from 234 Elm Street


----------



## Freedomalfa (May 22, 2011)

Swedish House Mafia - Save The World (Extended Mix) \/


----------



## likeurface (May 22, 2011)

Silver surfer- trentemoller

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Mbb15 (May 22, 2011)

Radio Veronica


----------



## Edman1993 (May 22, 2011)

John Parrr - St. Elmost Fire!


----------



## orb3000 (May 22, 2011)

plastilina mosh - la nalguita


----------



## studacris (May 23, 2011)

Pillamyd - Down


----------



## cjward23 (May 23, 2011)

Feel Good - Gorillaz


----------



## Chelseablue (May 23, 2011)

Blur - Country House


----------



## camoko (May 23, 2011)

Dog barking,  his name is Fido


----------



## michallll1 (May 23, 2011)

house and rap


----------



## youbusted (May 23, 2011)

You belong to me --- Talyor Swift


----------



## Bodisson (May 23, 2011)

Led Zeppelin: Stairway To Heaven
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
08:03


----------



## yguns76 (May 23, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac - go your own way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using XDA App


----------



## muteman3 (May 23, 2011)

Metallica most of the time.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 23, 2011)

I was listening to Forever - Mariah Carey in my car like super loud  and me singing along lol 

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## Fishawy (May 23, 2011)

I Disappear - Metallica


----------



## studacris (May 23, 2011)

Pulasky Skyway - Clutch


----------



## p4ckman (May 23, 2011)

Füchse - Absolute Beginner


----------



## shinji_x19 (May 23, 2011)

Whip My Hair - Look At Me Now


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 23, 2011)

Stay away-secondhand serenade 

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## phone_cell (May 23, 2011)

'Rolling In The Deep' - Adele


----------



## rwells813 (May 23, 2011)

Bassnectar - cozzy frenzy

From SGS's SGH-I897 with CM7-Nightlies using XDA premium app


----------



## RinZo (May 23, 2011)

Non Prophets - The Cure


----------



## orb3000 (May 23, 2011)

Latinsizer - Sexta


----------



## elvensbane (May 23, 2011)

Kings of Leon - Knocked Up


----------



## SnAkEz3r0 (May 23, 2011)

Clenching the fists of dissent - Machine F****** Head  \m/   \m/


----------



## twitch351 (May 23, 2011)

My December - Linkin Park. \m/

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## gt1989 (May 23, 2011)

Returners by The Ghost Inside 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA Premium App


----------



## GhostZini (May 24, 2011)

Classic mobb deep. NY represent! 

meXdroid meXperia V3


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

Mega Ran - Double Dragons


----------



## Fishawy (May 24, 2011)

My December - Josh Groban


----------



## Bodisson (May 24, 2011)

The Hives: Hate To Say I Told You So
Veni Vidi Vicious (2000)
03:22


----------



## twitch351 (May 24, 2011)

Dirty little secret - The All American Rejects

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Fishawy (May 24, 2011)

Brother Louie - Modern Talking

Damn I love this band! Old is gold


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 24, 2011)

What the Hell - Avril Lavigne
^^ I may be a guy but I love this song lol

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## JiiJii (May 24, 2011)

I'm listening to radio...


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

Ambient coming out of what they call 'the real world'


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

MF Doom - Hoe Cakes


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 24, 2011)

Ride the Rodeo- Krucial Konflict

Sent from Clark & Scranton using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

Homeboy Sandman - Listen


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

the great gig in the sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## orb3000 (May 24, 2011)

Tricky - Puppy Toy


----------



## Dirk (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the great gig in the sky - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse




Nice!

Cypress Hill - Rock Superstar
Elvis Costello - Good Year For The Roses


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Cypress Hill - Rock Superstar
> Elvis Costello - Good Year For The Roses

Click to collapse



I know, i cant stop pink floyd, their music is so brilliant


----------



## tw33 (May 24, 2011)

Godsmaxk - Cryin' like a *****

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## LordManhattan (May 24, 2011)

The Zombies - Time Of The Season


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

Baby - Justin Beiber


JK 

My Apocalypse - Escape The Fate


----------



## g0ldt00thgr1n (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Baby - Justin Beiber
> 
> 
> JK
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't say JK after Escape The Fate!

Manifest Destiny Will Be The Death Of Me - The Last Ten Seconds Of Life

If you like heavy stuff, you'll probably like them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

g0ldt00thgr1n said:


> You didn't say JK after Escape The Fate!
> 
> Manifest Destiny Will Be The Death Of Me - The Last Ten Seconds Of Life
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because i wasn't 

I don't like heavy stuff, I only like the solo in that song.
I mostly like psychedelic and punk rock


----------



## orb3000 (May 25, 2011)

U2,Bruce Springsteen & Patti Smith : Because The Night (Live 2009


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

the roaring of the highway next to my apartment building


----------



## Xhyperion (May 25, 2011)

Renegade by HED P. E. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## knowledge561 (May 25, 2011)

Paramore - Hallelujah

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2011)

Around the World - ATC (A touch of Class)


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 25, 2011)

Paisley Park- Prince and the Revolution 

Sent from Clark & Scranton using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## orb3000 (May 25, 2011)

*.*

Brandt Brauer Frick - Caffeine


----------



## knowledge561 (May 25, 2011)

Edward Maya - Stereo Love

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## cam_hamlin (May 25, 2011)

Nipsey Hu$$le - The Leaks

Sent from my LG Star...


----------



## Bodisson (May 25, 2011)

Beatallica: Everybody's Got A Ticket To Ride Except For Me And My Lightning
A Garage Dayz Nite (2001)
04:35


----------



## funnymoney (May 25, 2011)

POWER by Kanye West


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 25, 2011)

Im on one-dj khaled feat. Drake


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

Last summer- Nicko

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## EuroSpeed (May 25, 2011)

Glory - Lupe Fiasco

Sent from my HTC Evo IV


----------



## Fishawy (May 25, 2011)

White America - Eminem


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

Dookie (whole album) - Greenday


----------



## JasoX (May 25, 2011)

Combichrist - Enjoy The Abuse


----------



## yosif yackson (May 25, 2011)

Summer time - Sex Bob omb 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## ejyoungr (May 25, 2011)

One of my co-workers complain about his job.  Another Co-worker complaining about her boyfriend.


----------



## bclark (May 25, 2011)

Cursive-rise up!rise up!


----------



## defyno1 (May 25, 2011)

La abeja maya


----------



## studacris (May 25, 2011)

bclark said:


> Cursive-rise up!rise up!

Click to collapse



Nice.

Cursive - driftwood: a fairytale


----------



## cjward23 (May 25, 2011)

Black Fire - DragonForce. On last FM whilst it is still free 

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

Heavy D and the Boyz - Now That We Found Love


----------



## Fishawy (May 25, 2011)

Lux Aeterna - Clint Mansell


----------



## orb3000 (May 25, 2011)

Manu Chao - mano negra -"Mala Vida"


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 25, 2011)

Stay- Glenn Jones 

Sent from Clark & Scranton using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## McLabia (May 25, 2011)

After an interesting conversation with the ex....Garth Brooks - Friends in Low Places(LIVE version!!)


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

On SLACKER RADIO:

Pinch Me By: Barenaked Ladies


----------



## LordManhattan (May 25, 2011)

Antiloop - In My Mind


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

My moon, My man (DZ dub remix)
 Feist
Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## RinZo (May 25, 2011)

A Day to Remember - 2nd Sucks


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

Slacker Radio:

Sum 41- In Too Deep


----------



## thedudejdog (May 25, 2011)

One way -the bloodhound gang 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 25, 2011)

Don't tell Dave - Dance Gavin Dance

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Don't tell Dave - Dance Gavin Dance
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Dont tell me what???


----------



## EuroSpeed (May 26, 2011)

Downtown - Phil Ade


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

Thunder, rain, and hail.


----------



## Amber18 (May 26, 2011)

With You Gone- Ryan Cabrera


----------



## McLabia (May 26, 2011)

The Roots Feat. Erykah Badu - You Got Me (Blu Mar Ten Remix) DNB LIVES!


----------



## orb3000 (May 26, 2011)

Friendly Fires - 'Kiss Of Life'


----------



## Fishawy (May 26, 2011)

From Darkest Skies - My Dying Bride


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 26, 2011)

Undisclosed Desires - Muse 

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## Fishawy (May 26, 2011)

Flamenco Lounge And Chill 2 [66:46 minutes]


----------



## jadden (May 26, 2011)

Look at me now lil wayne cris brown 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## LordManhattan (May 26, 2011)

Calvin Harris - Acceptable In The 80s


----------



## defyno1 (May 26, 2011)

oliver y benji


----------



## knowledge561 (May 26, 2011)

Saosin - Seven Years

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

The Used - Blue and Yellow


----------



## orb3000 (May 26, 2011)

Rymdreglage - 8-bit trip


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

Bring The Noise (Pump-kin Remix) - Benny Benassi & Public Enemy


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Bring The Noise (Pump-kin Remix) - Benny Benassi & Public Enemy

Click to collapse



Sounds awesome.  Never heard it I'll have to check it out.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Sounds awesome.  Never heard it I'll have to check it out.

Click to collapse



Do for sure. And turn it up!!

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Bodisson (May 27, 2011)

MClusky: To Hell With Good Intentions
MClusky Do Dallas (2002)
02:26


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 27, 2011)

Karma- Alicia Keys


----------



## orb3000 (May 27, 2011)

Dolphin Boy - Don't Stop (Soul Clap Remix)


----------



## Fishawy (May 27, 2011)

Porcelain [Ibiza lounge] - Moby


----------



## cashu30 (May 27, 2011)

currently I am listening the new Lady Gaga album and I must admit that I was surprised. I really like the album.


----------



## funnymoney (May 27, 2011)

The Scientist - Coldplay


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (May 27, 2011)

Amarantine - Enya


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

l'eternal combat


----------



## LordManhattan (May 27, 2011)

Fonzerelli - Evribadi


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Howie  Day - Collide


----------



## Fishawy (May 27, 2011)

Hundreds of thousands of protestors chanting in the middle of Tahrir Square 

Sent from my CoreDroided HD2


----------



## DroniCh (May 27, 2011)

AC/DC -  Highway to hell


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Fishawy said:


> Hundreds of thousands of protestors chanting in the middle of Tahrir Square
> 
> Sent from my CoreDroided HD2

Click to collapse



Are you writing what you are hearing in the radio ?


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)

DroniCh said:


> AC/DC -  Highway to hell

Click to collapse



Great Friday night song 

Rage Against The Machine - Bombtrack


----------



## Fishawy (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Are you writing what you are hearing in the radio ?

Click to collapse



No Sir, I was there .. Chanting, protesting, praying, tweeting, and though about sharing it on XDA. 

On topic: Afterlife Bluebar - Café del Mar


----------



## Gonzo__ (May 27, 2011)

Pigs, three Differant ones  - P Floyd        

just one of those afternoons


----------



## tofira (May 27, 2011)

Sultans of Swing - Always great.


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)

tofira said:


> Sultans of Swing - Always great.

Click to collapse



Ah man, i *love* Dire Straits!

AC/DC - Shot Down In Flames

"..She was standin' alone
Over by the juke box
Like she'd some thing to sell
I said baby what's the goin' price
She told me to go to hell.."


----------



## DavidinCT (May 27, 2011)

Nothing, I was thinking about putting music on but, I changed my mind. I was thinking of some Slayer because it's been a while.


----------



## jayharper08 (May 27, 2011)

Fly Me To the Moon- Frank Sinatra 

Sent from "The EVO" using XDA Premium


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)

Bob Dylan - It Ain't Me Babe


Always tryin to bring some class to a classy thread


----------



## orb3000 (May 27, 2011)

Marvin Diz "Descarga Open"


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Marvin Diz "Descarga Open"

Click to collapse



I have never heard of *one thing* that you have ever posted. 

Must be a South American vibe 

Disturbed - Down With The Sickness

Foo Fighters - The Pretender

Jane's Addiction - Been Caught Stealing

Limp Bizkit - Counterfeit

Marilyn Manson - Disposable Teens

Metallica - Hero Of The Day

Smashing Pumpkins - Here Is No Why


----------



## conantroutman (May 27, 2011)

People outside keeping me awake.....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> People outside keeping me awake.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



Only people in our line of work know how hard it is to get up at 05.00. 

To be fair to my neighbours i'm on my Headphones now.

Belly - Super Connected


----------



## conantroutman (May 27, 2011)

> > People outside keeping me awake.....<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Amen to that sir......

Currently listening to my fingers tap the screen.

Off for zzzzzzz's (hopefully)

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Only people in our line of work know how hard it is to get up at 05.00.
> 
> To be fair to my neighbours i'm on my Headphones now.
> 
> Belly - Super Connected

Click to collapse



What line of work is this you two are always talking about. And I'm listening to the birds in the trees. By nature

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Ode To My Family - Cranberries


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Coma White - Marilyn Manson


----------



## =ARV= (May 28, 2011)

Redemption - Hammerfall


----------



## LordManhattan (May 28, 2011)

Earth, Wind & Fire - September


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

George Clinton - Flashlight


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2011)

Vicente Fernandez-Por tu maldito amor


----------



## thedudejdog (May 28, 2011)

Shaft -incubus

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 28, 2011)

Don't Go- Mary J. Blige


----------



## orb3000 (May 28, 2011)

Marc Romboy - 616 Seconds (Christian Smith Remix)


----------



## knightrocker (May 28, 2011)

Crutch- theory of a dead man ...

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## kboeckx (May 28, 2011)

My son playing BLOB2 on his nintendo ...


----------



## Fishawy (May 28, 2011)

Desperado - The Eagles


----------



## Dirk (May 28, 2011)

Fishawy said:


> Desperado - The Eagles

Click to collapse



I think we were seperated at birth, i *love* that song! It was used as the theme tune to a TV show of the same name that i used to watch.


----------



## Fishawy (May 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I think we were seperated at birth, i *love* that song! It was used as the theme tune to a TV show of the same name that i used to watch.

Click to collapse



It's a wonderful one 

On topic: Poles Apart - Pink Floyd


----------



## kamzata (May 28, 2011)

Queen - We are the champions


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

michael - give me up


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 28, 2011)

Famous Last Words – My Chemical Romance

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

Outkast - Jazzy Belle


----------



## orb3000 (May 28, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Never Let Me Down Again rmx


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Dirk (May 28, 2011)

Aimee Mann - Wise Up

Beautiful, haunting song.


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Aimee Mann - Wise Up
> 
> Beautiful, haunting song.

Click to collapse



After seeing Beautiful and haunting both used to describe that song I had to sample it.  I like it a lot. Are all her songs like that?  I love pianos


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2011)

Chuck Berry - Nadine


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 28, 2011)

East 1999- Bone, Thugs & Harmony


----------



## Dirk (May 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> After seeing Beautiful and haunting both used to describe that song I had to sample it.  I like it a lot. Are all her songs like that?  I love pianos

Click to collapse



She's been around a while but the best stuff is on the 'Magnolia' soundtrack. (Which is a great film btw). I never get bored of 'Wise Up' though, it's such a nice track. She's great live too!

"It's not
What you thought
When you first began it
You got
What you want
Now you can hardly stand it though,
By now you know
It's not going to stop..."


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 28, 2011)

Love's Gonna Get You (Material Love)- Boogie Down Productions


----------



## Dirk (May 28, 2011)

Sheryl Crow & Kid Rock - Picture

Guns N' Roses - Patience


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 28, 2011)

Beat Box- Art of Noise


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Stop and Stare - One Republic


----------



## Sinistertensai (May 28, 2011)

Give me novacaine - greenday.

Sent from my Evo running Sinister Rom V5 test build using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop and Stare - One Republic

Click to collapse



Such a good song.



Aesop Rock - Non Shall Pass


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Such a good song.
> 
> 
> 
> Aesop Rock - Non Shall Pass

Click to collapse



yup 

on topic: nothing


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 29, 2011)

Alone- Heart


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 29, 2011)

Moments In Love- The Art of Noise


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2011)

Kollektiv Turmstrasse - Holunderbaum (Original Mix)


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 29, 2011)

Sexy Minded- Skyy


----------



## mmegalodon (May 29, 2011)

The Grouch - Artsy


----------



## thedudejdog (May 29, 2011)

We will fall together -streetlight manifesto 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## [un]necessary (May 29, 2011)

Tyler, the Creator - Bastard


----------



## Fishawy (May 29, 2011)

Black Symphony Orchestra (Live) - Within Temptation [2:06 hours]


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

The people below me  I think they're hosting a wrestling match or something.


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

Warning - Greenday


----------



## Zhoramsdn (May 29, 2011)

Manowar and Metallica.....  Metal rulezz


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 29, 2011)

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds to Mars

Sent from a boy who lives in the City of the Damned, whose parents are Rage and Love.


----------



## Fishawy (May 29, 2011)

Flying - Anathema


----------



## papitolucybell (May 29, 2011)

Salvame la Vida - Lucybell 

\m/


----------



## husam666 (May 29, 2011)

night of the hunter - 30 seconds to mars


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2011)

Kollektiv Turmstrasse - Tristesse


----------



## ChineseWarrior (May 29, 2011)

P***Y - Rammstein :3


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 30, 2011)

ChineseWarrior said:


> P***Y - Rammstein :3

Click to collapse



Goood video for that song

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## mistaliu (May 30, 2011)

Death To All But Metal - Steel Panther


----------



## knowledge561 (May 30, 2011)

Biggie - One More Chance Remix

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## abtre (May 30, 2011)

Asking Alexandria - To The Stage.


----------



## Fishawy (May 30, 2011)

ChineseWarrior said:


> P***Y - Rammstein :3

Click to collapse



Good one!

Spiel Mit Mir - Rammstein


----------



## Xiacon (May 30, 2011)

Stan - Eminem


----------



## xiaogaozi (May 30, 2011)

The Meaning of Travel - Cheer Chen


----------



## jayharper08 (May 30, 2011)

Come Along - Joe Budden 

Sent from "The EVO" using XDA Premium


----------



## The Silent Man (May 30, 2011)

Forsaken - Dream Theater


----------



## Bodisson (May 30, 2011)

Doobie Brothers: China Grove
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
03:17


----------



## RinZo (May 30, 2011)

The Roots - It Just Don't Stop


----------



## knowledge561 (May 30, 2011)

Cassie - Me & U

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## orb3000 (May 31, 2011)

Air - Cherry Blossom Girl


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

Atmosphere - Nothing But Sunshine


----------



## PaganAng3l (May 31, 2011)

Hadouken! - Mecha Love

Sent from my shiny metal G2 w/ meXdroid V3


----------



## mastergrifis (May 31, 2011)

Porcupine Tree - Nine Cats (acoustic version)


----------



## deriq4251 (May 31, 2011)

'03 Bonnie and clyde - Jay-z & beyonce

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 31, 2011)

Mr. Good Stuff- Buju Banton 

Sent from Clark & Scranton using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

Blink 182 - I Miss You


----------



## Dirk (May 31, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Blink 182 - I Miss You

Click to collapse



Whatever happened to Blink 182, are they still around? I didn't hear much of their work at the time but 'All The Small Things' was a great tune. 

Ash - Burn Baby Burn.


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Whatever happened to Blink 182, are they still around? I didn't hear much of their work at the time but 'All The Small Things' was a great tune.
> 
> Ash - Burn Baby Burn.

Click to collapse



I think they split up, each went for a new band, but then they came back together for a show or something, never heard about them since


----------



## RinZo (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think they split up, each went for a new band, but then they came back together for a show or something, never heard about them since

Click to collapse



Indeed.  I think they had a concert or tour last year in the summer.  But other than that they're all doing their own solo thangy thang.


Oh yeah

Foo Fighters - My Hero


----------



## mallend (May 31, 2011)

Vermillion - Slipknot


----------



## m00nshake (May 31, 2011)

Gang Gang Dance, Shpongle, Cut Copy, and Ariel Pink

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 31, 2011)

mallend said:


> Vermillion - Slipknot

Click to collapse



Metal sux, F**** metal!!!


----------



## PaganAng3l (May 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Metal sux, F**** metal!!!

Click to collapse



No, metal does not suck. Ask Tenacious D, specifically the song 'the metal' lol

Sent from my shiny metal G2 w/ meXdroid V3


----------



## orb3000 (May 31, 2011)

Goran Bregovic - Get the Money


----------



## anm8tor (May 31, 2011)

"the most wonderful thing about tiggers" -Tigger... My 4yr old is watching Tigger movie 

Sent from my Suckiest Rom Ever using XDA App


----------



## apsol (May 31, 2011)

Im now listening Chase & Status - Blind Faith. You should check it out.


----------



## Habarug (May 31, 2011)

BigBang - Sigarette

Sent from my mind using magic


----------



## dexter93 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## il buono (May 31, 2011)

Bon Iver - Flume


----------



## julianosplendido (May 31, 2011)

Afrojack & Reh4b - Prutataaa


----------



## iynfynity (May 31, 2011)

Drive - Incubus 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 1, 2011)

Van She - Strangers


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool It Now- New Edition 

Sent from E.133rd & Caine using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 1, 2011)

Rihanna - Rudeboy

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 1, 2011)

Time Bomb - All Time Low


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

Bike for Three - Always I Will Miss You. Always You


----------



## il buono (Jun 1, 2011)

Creep by Radiohead...almost over. Just transitioned to Wo Bist Du by Rammstein


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jun 1, 2011)

Trouble- 702

Sent from E.133rd & Caine using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 1, 2011)

Goldfish - We Come Together


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jun 1, 2011)

Put it in your mouth- Akinyele


----------



## McLabia (Jun 1, 2011)

Surrender - cheap trick 

Sent from my rooted, ROMMED Bolt with a custom kernel and theme.


----------



## Nankov (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YstncZKtL08&feature=channel_video_title hope you like if so show some support to my friends by sharing the vid.


----------



## Bodisson (Jun 1, 2011)

Eurythmics: Sweet Dreams
Billboard Top 100 (1983)
04:51


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

Box Car Racer - Watch the World


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

Gang Starr - Moment of Truth


If you like Hip-Hop I suggest you check this song out.


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jun 1, 2011)

Atypical - Skyzoo


----------



## il buono (Jun 1, 2011)

The Outfield - Your Love


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 2, 2011)

Face Down - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus



eao1991 said:


> The Outfield - Your Love

Click to collapse



<3 that song!!


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

She Wants Revenge - A Hundred Kisses

Sent from my Epic 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## Ianom7 (Jun 2, 2011)

Down to the River to Pray by Alison Krauss on the O Brother, Where Art Thou? soundtrack while my little one goes to sleep.


----------



## yabuki77 (Jun 2, 2011)

The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

yabuki77 said:


> The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hilarious song 

Y'all want a single - Korn

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Im on one - DJ khaled

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

the GazettE- Cassis [LIVE]


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

Spoon - I Summon You


----------



## rschirin (Jun 2, 2011)

Creation & Destruction - Immortal Technique


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Journey - Don't Stop Believin'


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

Rammstein - Mein Teil


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## Habarug (Jun 2, 2011)

The all American rejects - gives you hell 

Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Habarug said:


> The all American rejects - gives you hell
> 
> Sent from my HTC Hero using XDA App

Click to collapse



I hate that song


----------



## TettZor (Jun 2, 2011)

Found this on spotify just now and it made me feel warm inside.

Yeah I'm in love with an android - Say hi to your mom

http://open.spotify.com/track/0XvU6BEOEwEZ4yaj4P42iJ 

Now to get that cuddly **** out of my head im gooing to crank the volume up to "voodoo future chronic  tinnitus level" and put on some good 'ol Motörhead. Yeah...

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

Bi-2: Polkovnik


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

nirvana - best of album


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Foo Fighters - Everlong


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 3, 2011)

Rihanna - Rehab

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 3, 2011)

Under The Milky Way - The Church


----------



## VistroDistro (Jun 3, 2011)

The Orb - Earth (Gaia)


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 3, 2011)

Leonard Cohen - The Future


Fantastic selection



VistroDistro said:


> The Orb - Earth (Gaia)

Click to collapse


----------



## billdozer357 (Jun 3, 2011)

Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet


----------



## HerrNieschnell (Jun 3, 2011)

Glee Cast - No Air


----------



## xvicedice (Jun 3, 2011)

Fuego ft Ty$ & Lyssi - get no better



Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## HerrNieschnell (Jun 3, 2011)

..


----------



## studacris (Jun 3, 2011)

Waitin' for superman-the flaming lips


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

Give it all - Rise Against


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Nyan, nyan-By the Pop tart flaying, rainbow pooping cat

Click to collapse



such a good taste you have there


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Reef - Place you hands

Sent from my AWESOME DZ


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Reef - Place you hands
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME DZ

Click to collapse



Nice song!

Guns N' Roses - Welcome to the jungle

The party starts here 

Happy Friday, music people.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 3, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Reef - Place you hands
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME DZ

Click to collapse



Cheers  
That just bought back memories of seeing reef live when I was a young pup.....

I'm listening to birds....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Legendary Pink Dots - The More it Changes


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

Jesus Of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb

I'm not there yet, but once those first few tinnies kick in.... 

The Wonderstuff - Don't Let Me Down, Gently.

Anyone remember that one?


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing


----------



## onlymojo (Jun 3, 2011)

Raghav - Fire


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Autumn Effect - 10 Years

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing

Click to collapse



Sooooo cool 

The Jam - Going Underground

"Some people might say my life is in a rut,
But I'm quite happy with what I got
People might say that I should strive for more,
But I'm so happy I can't see the point.
Somethings happening here today
A show of strength with your boy's brigade and,
I'm so happy and you're so kind
You want more money - of course I don't mind
To buy nuclear textbooks for atomic crimes
And the public gets what the public wants
But I want nothing this society's got..

..Some people might get some pleasure out of hate
Me, I've enough already on my plate
People might need some tension to relax
Me, I'm too busy dodging between the flak
What you see is what you get
You've made your bed, you better lie in it
You choose your leaders and place your trust
As their lies wash you down and their promises rust
You'll see kidney machines replaced by rockets and guns
And the public wants what the public gets
But I don't get what this society wants...

...We talk and talk until my head explodes
I turn on the news and my body froze
The braying sheep on my TV screen
Make this boy shout, make this boy scream!
Going underground, I'm going underground!"


I think modern 'artists' have forgotten how to write *great* lyrics.


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

The Clash - I Fought the Law


----------



## McLabia (Jun 3, 2011)

*Seeing them tonight too!*

Quiet Riot - Bang Your Head

 I just won tickets to see them tonight from my regular Classic Rock radio station too! STOKED!


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> The Clash - I Fought the Law

Click to collapse



Get out of my head!!!  (I just added that to my collection 10 minutes ago!!)



McLabia said:


> Quiet Riot - Bang Your Head
> 
> I just won tickets to see them tonight from my regular Classic Rock radio station too! STOKED!

Click to collapse



Have a great time mate. Concerts rock!

Pink Floyd - Brain Damage


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> The Clash - I Fought the Law

Click to collapse



greendays' cover is better


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> greendays' cover is better

Click to collapse



Pfft! I like Green Day, but not _that_ much 

Green Day - When i come Around (because it was one of the first songs i heard on MTV, back when it was worth watching)


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> greendays' cover is better

Click to collapse



Ahhhhahahahshahahahaha *cough cough splutter* 

Oh... You weren't joking were you 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Pfft! I like Green Day, but not _that_ much
> 
> Green Day - When i come Around (because it was one of the first songs i heard on MTV, back when it was worth watching)

Click to collapse



just because you're from the UK, doesn't mean that american punk rock is can't be better 

JK never heard the original yet xD


----------



## studacris (Jun 3, 2011)

green day isn't american punk. It's pop music.

American punk: the misfits and black flag ,just to name a couple, that's punk. Anything on mtv will never be punk.


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

studacris said:


> green day isn't american punk. It's pop music.
> 
> American punk: the misfits and black flag ,just to name a couple, that's punk. Anything on mtv will never be punk.

Click to collapse



Don't forget sum41.

Forgotten - Linkin Park

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

Listening to the clash, ok they are better 



studacris said:


> green day isn't american punk. It's pop music.
> 
> American punk: the misfits and black flag ,just to name a couple, that's punk. Anything on mtv will never be punk.

Click to collapse



same argument everywhere

It's F___ing music!!!
and it's f___ing punk rock
the difference between greenday, blink-182 and the old school punk rock is that the vocals have note in it, and it sounds better


----------



## studacris (Jun 3, 2011)

No, the difference the new bands have been completely neutered, taking all of the defiance out of the spirit of the music watering it down and repackaging an actual emotion into the same nonsense pop music that is ruining music and turning it into a business and product. Nothing authentic.

Might as well be listening to lady gaga


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

studacris said:


> No, the difference the new bands have been completely neutered, taking all of the defiance out of the spirit of the music watering it down and repackaging an actual emotion into the same nonsense pop music that is ruining music and turning it into a business and product. Nothing authentic.
> 
> Might as well be listening to lady gaga

Click to collapse



so if they keep the music, but change the lyrics, it'll become punk rock?


----------



## studacris (Jun 3, 2011)

Who said anything about lyrics?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

studacris said:


> Who said anything about lyrics?

Click to collapse



sry I misunderstood you


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

Sex Pistols - Anarchy In The Uk
Sex Pistols - God Save The Queen

The Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated..

..'Coz all this 'punk' talk has got me longing for decent, proper, punk rock.


----------



## Dirk (Jun 3, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Ahhhhahahahshahahahaha *cough cough splutter*
> 
> Oh... You weren't joking were you
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse





The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I Go


----------



## aardvarkr (Jun 3, 2011)

belle and sebastian - another sunny day


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

pigs on the wing (part one) - pink floyd


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Metallica - Fade to Black


----------



## benchapman (Jun 4, 2011)

Kill Everybody - Skrillex


----------



## supermanno1 (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ9zeDd0mpg
Zaz: Je veux


----------



## rotnezi (Jun 4, 2011)

Fabolous -The Soul Tape

ello EVO....


----------



## [un]necessary (Jun 4, 2011)

Artist: The Heavy
Song: Short Change Hero


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 4, 2011)

Tech n9ne -- all 6's and 7's 

Rep kcmo 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Iron Maiden - Paschendale


----------



## rompus (Jun 4, 2011)

Beck - Hell Yes


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 4, 2011)

Silverstein - The End

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dutch Rhythm Combo feat Annik - Come On (Sket Remix)


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 4, 2011)

Where Did I Go Wrong? - UB40


----------



## violentj424 (Jun 4, 2011)

*See reply for quality ear treats*

White trash millionaire-black stone cherry
Saviour-rise against
Rest of my life-kotton mouth kings
old I.c.p., I know, I know.


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jun 4, 2011)

violentj424 said:


> White trash millionaire-black stone cherry
> Saviour-rise against
> Rest of my life-kotton mouth kings
> old I.c.p., I know, I know.

Click to collapse



ICP eh?? Suprise suprise, considering your username and all. Lol

Sent from my shiny G2 w/ meXdroid V3


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Eisbrecher - Vergissmeinnicht


----------



## ShadowAS1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just to get high - Nickeback


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

ShadowAS1 said:


> Just to get high - Nickeback

Click to collapse



sum 41's new album that my brother is playing


----------



## violentj424 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Lol*



PaganAng3l said:


> ICP eh?? Suprise suprise, considering your username and all. Lol
> 
> Sent from my shiny G2 w/ meXdroid V3

Click to collapse



I know huh, whodathunkit?

My name is jay too, works great


----------



## HyprGeek (Jun 4, 2011)

Pantera - Regular People (conceit)


----------



## 41LY45 (Jun 4, 2011)

The Police - Message In A Bottle. 

Sent from my Captivate.  Andromeda 3, Onix 2.0.5 @ 1.2Ghz


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

Alerta feat. Isa GT - Dutch Rhythm Combo


----------



## Michael2002 (Jun 4, 2011)

Klaas meets Haddaway - What Is Love


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 4, 2011)

Knocking On Heaven's Door - Guns N' Roses


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 4, 2011)

Beach House - 10 Mile Stereo


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jun 4, 2011)

No Time- Lil Kim f/Puff Daddy


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

La Negra Tomasa - Caifanes


----------



## Bytecode (Jun 4, 2011)

41LY45 said:


> The Police - Message In A Bottle.
> 
> Sent from my Captivate.  Andromeda 3, Onix 2.0.5 @ 1.2Ghz

Click to collapse



Great dawg 

BTW:
*
2Pac - Me against the world*


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

If I Was Your Vampire - Marilyn Manson


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 4, 2011)

Runaway - Del Shannon


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

Interpol - Song Seven


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great song!



eao1991 said:


> La Negra Tomasa - Caifanes

Click to collapse



I´m listening: ESG - Dance to the Beat of Moody


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr. Brightside - The Killers


----------



## pokedude911 (Jun 5, 2011)

Dr. Dre ft. Eminem - I Need a Doctor

Sent from my Alcatel OT-980 using XDA App


----------



## gnarlycs (Jun 5, 2011)

Nas - NY State of Mind


----------



## 41LY45 (Jun 5, 2011)

gnarlycs said:


> Nas - NY State of Mind

Click to collapse



Nice. 
Prefer the one by Billy Joel though. 

BTW,  Bon Jovi - It's My Life.  

Sent from my Captivate.  Andromeda 3, Onix 2.0.5 @ 1.2Ghz


----------



## charlie5467 (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy?-Mudvayne

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## DS1495 (Jun 5, 2011)

Total Eclipse of the Hear - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## spa2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Wyclef Jean - 911


----------



## cplus44 (Jun 5, 2011)

All touch - Rough trade


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 5, 2011)

Runaway - Nadia Ali


----------



## il buono (Jun 5, 2011)

Eisbrecher - Leider 

Sent from my Epic 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## pizzaforbreakfast (Jun 5, 2011)

Motherlover - The Lonely Island


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 5, 2011)

Herbie Hancock - rock it


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

cLOUDDEAD - JimmyBreeze (1)


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tyler the Creator - Yonkers

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

The Devil Wears Prada - Texas Is South


----------



## Jake254 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll Take Care Of U - Gil Scott-Heron & Jamie XX...


----------



## MuDDuQ (Jun 6, 2011)

My Chemical Romance Sing


----------



## galaxys (Jun 6, 2011)

Exploration of Space [Green Court Remix] - Cosmic Gate


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 6, 2011)

Youth of the Nation - P.O.D <3


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sia - Day Too Soon (Lifelike Remix)


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicki Minaj - Keys Under Palm Trees

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## XikkeN (Jun 6, 2011)

The Gaslight Anthem - Great Expectations


----------



## Mitsuoka123 (Jun 6, 2011)

FiveFinger Death Punch - Succubus


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

CunninLynguists - The South


----------



## jacko_oafc (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicki Minaj Moment for life.


----------



## Mitsuoka123 (Jun 6, 2011)

Flogging Molly - Speed Of Darkness


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2011)

Mark Knopfler - What It Is


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

Steve Vai -  For the Love of God


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

Drive - Incubus

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## McLabia (Jun 7, 2011)

jacko_oafc said:


> Nicki Minaj Moment for life.

Click to collapse



SOMEONE HIT THE BAN BUTTON!

George Thorogood & Destroyers - Born in Chicago


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Steve Vai -  For the Love of God

Click to collapse



I haven't listened to via for ages. Is his new stuff any good?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## galaxys (Jun 7, 2011)

We Gotta Get Out of This Place - The Animals (Eric Burdon)


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 7, 2011)

Aoki Takamasa - Mirabeau


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 7, 2011)

McLabia said:


> SOMEONE HIT THE BAN BUTTON!
> 
> George Thorogood & Destroyers - Born in Chicago

Click to collapse




LMFAO
Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Dirk (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Steve Vai -  For the Love of God

Click to collapse



First concert i ever went to was Donnington Monsters of Rock in '91, with Whitesnake headlining and of course Steve Vai on guitar. Show was ok, but Aerosmith, who were on earlier, were much better.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 7, 2011)

Staind-home


----------



## Mitsuoka123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh Staind... nice ^^

Siddharta - Postavi se na mojo stran


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 7, 2011)

Last of the American Girls - Green Day <3


----------



## Crash1912 (Jun 7, 2011)

Listening to some Chevelle - The Red right now.


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

Bumping some Kid Cudi - Soundtrack 2 My Life;

Ignorance to Cope,
Man Ignorance is Bliss,
Ignorance is Love and I Need That S**t!!


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mac Miller - Best Day Ever

Life couldn't get better. This gonna be the best day ever.

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Mobb Deep - Drop a Gem on Em


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

Westside Connection - Bow Down


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 7, 2011)

Gorillaz - Revolving Doors;

Revolving Dooooors,
What will I become?

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## zepoind (Jun 7, 2011)

Marcus Miller - Frankenstein


----------



## plasma77x (Jun 7, 2011)

PaganAng3l said:


> No, metal does not suck. Ask Tenacious D, specifically the song 'the metal' lol
> 
> Sent from my shiny metal G2 w/ meXdroid V3

Click to collapse





Sent from my LS670 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Mega Ran - Epoch


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

Slash - Godfather theme song


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 7, 2011)

Ode To Dolores Del Rio - B-Tribe


----------



## mauve08 (Jun 7, 2011)

Too much love will kill you - Queen


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

I get it - Chevelle

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

Killer Queen - Queen. 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Copaco (Jun 7, 2011)

i'm listening to 3 doors down


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

Copaco said:


> i'm listening to 3 doors down

Click to collapse



I'm listening to them in my head.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nomo - nu tones


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 8, 2011)

Earl Sweatshirt - Kill

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold

also... I have no Idea what's next as my Google music account has 18,000 songs in it on random...


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2011)

Hall & Oates - Maneater


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

One of a kind - Breaking Benjamin

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 8, 2011)

brett6781 said:


> Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold
> 
> also... I have no Idea what's next as my Google music account has 18,000 songs in it on random...

Click to collapse



Afterlife is great!

Guns N' Roses - November Rain.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dj Tshuegue - mix live


----------



## il buono (Jun 8, 2011)

MGMT - Weekend Wars


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

Slacker Premium Plus Radio  : Alternative Hits Station 

My Body 
By: Young The Giant


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 9, 2011)

Shake Me Down - Cage the Elephant


----------



## purple1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Smoke one ____( Mr Pookie )

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

The Roots - No Greater Protector


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 9, 2011)

Blue Oyster Cult - Dont Fear The Reaper

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> Blue Oyster Cult - Dont Fear The Reaper
> 
> Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!

Click to collapse



Hahaha every time I hear this I just think of Will Ferrel.


----------



## Javi97100 (Jun 9, 2011)

Drake - Paris Morton music 

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 9, 2011)

Salmonella Dub - Platetectonics


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 9, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hahaha every time I hear this I just think of Will Ferrel.

Click to collapse



Lol. Thats how I found out about the song.

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## studacris (Jun 9, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Hahaha every time I hear this I just think of Will Ferrel.

Click to collapse



I gotta have more cowbell!!


----------



## windehawk (Jun 9, 2011)

Passion Pit, if you get a chance to check em out live you won't be disappointed


----------



## dexz (Jun 9, 2011)

Tine tempah feat. Eric Turner - Written in the Stars


----------



## Bodisson (Jun 9, 2011)

Kiss: When You Wish Upon A Star
Gene Simmons (1978)
02:44


----------



## ventrix24 (Jun 9, 2011)

Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar


----------



## GhostZini (Jun 9, 2011)

My poop dropping in the toilet

Magical meXdroid meXperia V4


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 9, 2011)

Domo Genesis - Rolling Papers

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## de-evolution (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyler, the Creator - Sandwiches
OFWGKTA!

MellowHype - Loco
GolfWang

Sent from the Monkey holding a Nexus S


----------



## cam_hamlin (Jun 10, 2011)

JDawg the Yung Hogg - Still Behind Tint


----------



## galaxys (Jun 10, 2011)

It's My Life - The Animals (Eric Burdon)


----------



## Bodisson (Jun 10, 2011)

Allman Brothers Band: Ramblin' Man
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
04:50


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2011)

ANGRY BIRDS theme - Pomplamoose


----------



## zhuhang (Jun 10, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> ANGRY BIRDS theme - Pomplamoose

Click to collapse



nice!

now listening to my bro's angry bird gameplay sound.


----------



## dkyle (Jun 10, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Even Flow


----------



## g_lucio (Jun 10, 2011)

2Pac & outlaw . Mr. President!!


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 10, 2011)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)

The Doors - The End


----------



## jayharper08 (Jun 10, 2011)

100 bars of death - Ya Boy

Sent from "Deebo The Evo" via XDA premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2011)

the nyan cat song stuck in my head


----------



## onlymojo (Jun 10, 2011)

Pumped Up Kicks by Foster The People


----------



## Amber18 (Jun 10, 2011)

Youre Not Alone- Nick Lachey


----------



## pgriffinsc (Jun 10, 2011)

Angels and Airwaves,The Adventure

sent from my Synergy powered EVO


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2011)

Andy Moor - Faces


----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)

Metallica - Mama Said


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2011)

Delorean – “Grow” (Taragana Pyjarama Remix)


----------



## BubbleCow (Jun 10, 2011)

Van Canto - Kings of Metal


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2011)

Instituto Mexicano del Sonido - Cumbia


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 10, 2011)

O Green World - Gorillaz

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)

Faith No More - We Care A lot

Pink Floyd  - Wish You Were Here

"So,you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?
And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?"


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 10, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Faith No More - We Care A lot

Click to collapse



Dirk, you are a ******* legend... 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Dirk, you are a ******* legend...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse




One tries to be modest...as awesome as one is 

Seriously though, how unrecognised and under appreciated are Faith No More in this day and age? And what an incredible band!

Kudos to you my friend. If it had to be anyone, i would have guessed it would be you!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

Listening To Slacker Premium:

Changes by: Staind


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 10, 2011)

Criminally underated....
Kids these days....

 haha its true, modest as I may be, I am a man of distinguished musical taste 

Listening to;
Cream - Outside Woman Blues

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Criminally underated....
> Kids these days....
> 
> haha its true, modest as I may be, I am a man of distinguished musical taste
> ...

Click to collapse



'Old slow hands'. Clapton is a legend!

Check out this post from a previous nostalgia kick ;D

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=14204306&postcount=190

From my heyday


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice, unfortunately I am not within a convenient distance of an establishment purveying good quality rock music. 
not many things I miss about living in a big city but that sure is one of them...

Billy Idol - White Wedding

/me loves grooveshark 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Nice, unfortunately I am not within a convenient distance of an establishment purveying good quality rock music.
> not many things I miss about living in a big city but that sure is one of them...
> 
> Billy Idol - White Wedding
> ...

Click to collapse



ya me too, but some of there music is very disorganized and kinda of a pita to use there android app.

Slacker is very clean and they now have what grooveshark has, but i use both


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya me too, but some of there music is very disorganized and kinda of a pita to use there android app.
> 
> Slacker is very clean and they now have what grooveshark has, but i use both

Click to collapse



Yeah they really should bring out a free app. Well one that doesn't require a vip account anyway.....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Jun 10, 2011)

Otis Redding - Try A Little Tenderness/Hard To Handle/I Can't Turn You Loose

Good bedtime music!

Goodnight all.


----------



## jeffro18 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tool - 46 & 2

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## studacris (Jun 11, 2011)

jeffro18 said:


> Tool - 46 & 2
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sweet. 

Tool-pushit


----------



## jeffro18 (Jun 11, 2011)

studacris said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Tool-pushit

Click to collapse



Nice, the version on salival is awesome if you haven't heard it.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 11, 2011)

*.*

Pier Bucci - Wayna Wasi


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gang Starr - Who Got Gunz

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 11, 2011)

Alfie (CSS Remix) - Lily Allen


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Jun 11, 2011)

Moment for life nicki minaj and drake

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 11, 2011)

VersaEmerge - Cities Built On Sand 4:30-End on repeat.

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 11, 2011)

Until The Day I Die - Story of The Year <3


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wind of Change - Scorpions


----------



## dev311k (Jun 11, 2011)

Back In Black - AC/DC

Classic !


----------



## ext109 (Jun 11, 2011)

Undefeated - Def Leppard


----------



## xda_husky (Jun 11, 2011)

Memory - daishi dance feat. Mika nakashima

Sent from my LT15i


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 11, 2011)

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 11, 2011)

Aika Multaa Muistot (Everything Is Nothing) - Sentenced


----------



## NihilisticWonder (Jun 11, 2011)

Dimmu Borgir - The Demiurg Molecule


----------



## Michał12 (Jun 11, 2011)

I like pop and everything nice


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

CunninLynguists - Things I Dream.


----------



## Jiri.Sko (Jun 11, 2011)

Milk & Sugar - Let The Sunshine In


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jun 12, 2011)

Lady- D'Angelo 

Sent from Tower City using Board Express


----------



## cam_hamlin (Jun 12, 2011)

J Dawg -  Behind Tint Vol. 2


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 12, 2011)

I Am Empire - The Elevator

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 13, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue

Sent from my Circus powered by the madness of my HD2


----------



## briggs1337 (Jun 13, 2011)

Eminem I need a doctor 

Sent from my Htcclay's SuperCM7 NS2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jun 13, 2011)

Toy Soldiers- Martika


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jun 13, 2011)

All I do is Think of You- Troop


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Jun 13, 2011)

Until' The End of Time-Tupac

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Arash1131 (Jun 13, 2011)

Music Of Italy 90


----------



## Goudou92 (Jun 13, 2011)

Scott Mescudi vs the world - Kid Cudi

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 13, 2011)

Cable ready Techno slut - The Acacia Strain.

Sent from my 2.3HERO200 using XDA Premium App.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 13, 2011)

Falco - Rock Me Amadeus

(revival morning...)


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 13, 2011)

Office - If You Don't Know By Now


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 13, 2011)

Music

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm Not Okay (I Promise) - My Chemical Romance


----------



## mprou (Jun 14, 2011)

My boss yelling his guts out at someone on the phone


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

Some birds singing out of my window 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## yangzii (Jun 14, 2011)

Just Dance-Lady Gaga


----------



## Dirk (Jun 14, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Falco - Rock Me Amadeus

Click to collapse



Finally one i've heard of 



> (revival morning...)

Click to collapse



..oh wait...


----------



## jassyfr (Jun 14, 2011)

*Chocolate Ice*

~Bring me to the sea of sugar and spice~


----------



## agent008my (Jun 14, 2011)

nightwish - amaranth


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol

What about this one

Escort - "Cocaine Blues"



DirkGently1 said:


> Finally one i've heard of

Click to collapse


----------



## bmarius (Jun 14, 2011)

Lonely Island (all of their songs, on repeat)


----------



## bbernardini (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been listening to loads of progressive rock lately, both old and new.

Yes - Relayer
Jakszyk, Fripp and Collins - A Scarcity Of Miracles
The Music Man (not prog, I know)


----------



## sigitoke (Jun 14, 2011)

Hold on - Greenday..


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 15, 2011)

Tech N9ne - Breathe

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## purple1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is this it
The Strokes 

Sent from my Htcclay's SuperCM7 G2 using XDA App


----------



## Amber18 (Jun 15, 2011)

your love is a song- switchfoot


----------



## yabuki77 (Jun 15, 2011)

Unu munh oron - Uvertura hamtlag
(a Mongolian song).

This is my 10th post.... Yey!!! 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

Big Pun - Beware


----------



## jayharper08 (Jun 15, 2011)

Alone in Vegas - Pusha T

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o011Uuqe_Q4


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 15, 2011)

Alex Neri & Luca Bacchetti -La Fotografia (Main Mix)


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 16, 2011)

Lying From You - Linkin Park


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 16, 2011)

I Disappear - Metallica


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

Addicted (club mix) - Serge devant ft. Hadle

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## bravecham (Jun 16, 2011)

I am listening to some nice music from Turkey. It is not really wholly middle eastern because it contains a lot of classical music in it. I do not know the name but I must admit that it is really relaxing


----------



## zarzu (Jun 16, 2011)

Alela Diane - Rising Greatness


----------



## .droid (Jun 16, 2011)

Jar of Hearts cover by Sam Tsui


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 16, 2011)

bravecham said:


> I am listening to some nice music from Turkey. It is not really wholly middle eastern because it contains a lot of classical music in it. I do not know the name but I must admit that it is really relaxing

Click to collapse



+1 to that. Turkish music is inspiring & relaxing.

Ravin - Melih Kibar .. Turkish one btw


----------



## aLeex10 (Jun 16, 2011)

Swedish House Mafia  _Save the world_


----------



## Gigabitme (Jun 16, 2011)

Nina Bonita by Chino and Nacho.... its great


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Waiting - Greenday


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 17, 2011)

dusty kid rmx´ed


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

Friday night starts here! Let's go..

The Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Friday night starts here! Let's go..
> 
> The Cranberries - Zombie

Click to collapse



Was just listening to it 

Chance - Savatage


----------



## kaframaster (Jun 17, 2011)

Bruno Jupiter - Lazy Song


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

Nirvana - In Bloom

"He’s the one
Who likes all our pretty songs
And he likes to sing along
And he likes to shoot his gun
But he knows not what it means
Knows not what it means.."

B-52s - Roam (anyone remember this one?)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Nirvana - In Bloom
> 
> "He’s the one
> Who likes all our pretty songs
> ...

Click to collapse



one of my favorites to play on guitar


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> one of my favorites to play on guitar

Click to collapse



Youtube or it didn't happen! 

The Jam - Going Underground

The Doors - Break On Through


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Youtube or it didn't happen!
> 
> The Jam - Going Underground
> 
> The Doors - Break On Through

Click to collapse



I have to go to back to Jordan first, I don't have an electric guitar here 
and it sounds like crap on the classical guitar xD


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I have to go to back to Jordan first, I don't have an electric guitar here
> and it sounds like crap on the classical guitar xD

Click to collapse



Would love to see you play. How about something more classical on that geetar? Perhaps a nice acoustic number?

The Police - So Lonely


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Would love to see you play. How about something more classical on that geetar? Perhaps a nice acoustic number?
> 
> The Police - So Lonely

Click to collapse



ok, I'll see what I can do with that guitar


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2011)

John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom


----------



## Dirk (Jun 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok, I'll see what I can do with that guitar

Click to collapse



Having no musical ability of my own, other than the appreciation of it, i am always in awe of those with the skills! What do you like to play?



conantroutman said:


> John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom

Click to collapse



Niiiiice! I am really into my traditional Rhythm and Blues at the moment. 60's and 70's mainly. 'Atlantic Soul' and anything 'New Orleans' is good too. Always loved me some Otis Redding (try a little tenderness/hard to handle, etc..


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Having no musical ability of my own, other than the appreciation of it, i am always in awe of those with the skills! What do you like to play?
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiice! I am really into my traditional Rhythm and Blues at the moment. 60's and 70's mainly. 'Atlantic Soul' and anything 'New Orleans' is good too. Always loved me some Otis Redding (try a little tenderness/hard to handle, etc..

Click to collapse



I can feel some Sam and Dave comin on.........

Need that horn section


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Having no musical ability of my own, other than the appreciation of it, i am always in awe of those with the skills! What do you like to play?
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiice! I am really into my traditional Rhythm and Blues at the moment. 60's and 70's mainly. 'Atlantic Soul' and anything 'New Orleans' is good too. Always loved me some Otis Redding (try a little tenderness/hard to handle, etc..

Click to collapse



I like to play mainly songs with easy rhythm, like greenday and nirvana stuff
i try to play pink floyds' guitar solos but they are so hard to memorize, so i quit, and stick with "Air Guitars"


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I like to play mainly songs with easy rhythm, like greenday and nirvana stuff
> i try to play pink floyds' guitar solos but they are so hard to memorize, so i quit, and stick with "Air Guitars"

Click to collapse



I remember being about 12 years old and my dad sitting me down, handing me a set of headphones and making me listen to "is there anybody out there" 

Jonny Nash - I can see clearly now.....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I remember being about 12 years old and my dad sitting me down, handing me a set of headphones and making me listen to "is there anybody out there"
> 
> Jonny Nash - I can see clearly now.....

Click to collapse



i wish my dad is 1/2 cool as urs


----------



## thejushinator (Jun 18, 2011)

The Band Perry - If I Die Young


----------



## deko105 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bread - Charlie McDonnell


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2011)

U-God - Pleasure Or Pain


----------



## soulicro (Jun 18, 2011)

Ratatat - Grape Juice City


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

break even - the script


----------



## ehoba (Jun 18, 2011)

The muse - uprising 

___________________________________
Just when you think you have it idiot proof, they come out with a better idiot.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 18, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Hey You


----------



## matty1whit (Jun 18, 2011)

Sticks and bricks - A day to remember


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Santos - Incertidumbre


----------



## briggs1337 (Jun 18, 2011)

Feeling so fly like a g6

Sent from my Google Nexus s using XDA Premium App


----------



## danietzs (Jun 18, 2011)

More than a feeling - boston

Sent from my SGH-I897 (Cognition 5 Beta 1)


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bostich - Polaris


----------



## billdozer357 (Jun 18, 2011)

Winger - Seventeen

OK now that everyone's done laughing...

Opeth - Burden


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 19, 2011)

Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal

Sent from my......ummm...let me get back at'chya!


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 19, 2011)

Elevator - Eminem


----------



## galaxys (Jun 19, 2011)

Once in a Lifetime - David Byrne & Talking Heads


----------



## nfs3freak (Jun 19, 2011)

All I want - A Day to Remember 

Sent from my HTC Hero CDMA using XDA App


----------



## Umek85 (Jun 19, 2011)

Microphone Fiend - Rage against the Machine


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

CunninLynguists - Thugged Out Since Cub Scouts.


----------



## studacris (Jun 19, 2011)

A life once lost - maudlin


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

Heaven help us - my chemical romance


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 19, 2011)

The Cure - A forest mx


----------



## Umek85 (Jun 19, 2011)

Girlfriend - Zebrahead


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

pink floyd discography


----------



## Umek85 (Jun 19, 2011)

Union Town - Tom Morello aka. The Nightwatchman


----------



## Bodisson (Jun 20, 2011)

Paul Young: Come Back And Stay (12")
12 Inches - Pop From The 80's 
07:56


----------



## raving_nanza (Jun 20, 2011)

*Hardcore Til I Die 3*

Edward Maya - Stereo Love

*DJ SY Remix*



TUNE!


----------



## Bodisson (Jun 21, 2011)

Weather Girls: It's Raining Men (12")
12 Inches - Pop From The 80's 
05:30


----------



## busterdev (Jun 21, 2011)

the bravery - honest mistake

great song


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 21, 2011)

WIZ KHALIFA-ON MY LEVEL


----------



## vUksi (Jun 21, 2011)

Cyber 4 - Area 51


----------



## stormpack (Jun 21, 2011)

Guns N' Roses - Catcher in the Rye


----------



## lohho (Jun 21, 2011)

Svenson & Gielen - Twisted


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Incognito - who needs love live


----------



## digital0verdose (Jun 21, 2011)

NPR All things Considered


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't wanna die-Hollywood Undead on Slacker Premium


----------



## mr_psycho (Jun 21, 2011)

"In The Sun" - Aimee Allen


----------



## 80s Baby Ryan (Jun 22, 2011)

I been jamin to some Strapping young lad-Love....love that song


----------



## phone_cell (Jun 22, 2011)

I Want You To Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Radiohead - Live From The Basement


----------



## Nicgraner (Jun 23, 2011)

Marijuana - Kid CuDi
Suffocating Under Words Of Sorrow - Bullet For My Valentine
Nightmanre - Avenged Sevenfold

Yes, I was listening to all these before I posted, just sayin.


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweetness - Jimmy Eat World

Sent from the Echelon in the Hurricane.


----------



## Clubbysupercharged (Jun 23, 2011)

Jessie J - Do it like a dude.


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 23, 2011)

Soulja Boy - 2milli (the beat is relaxing)

Obi Wan, your my only hope!


----------



## jassyfr (Jun 23, 2011)

now baby crying~ next door


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thievery Corporation - richest man in Babylon


----------



## knowledge561 (Jun 24, 2011)

Joell Ortiz - Battlecry

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## xionmedia (Jun 25, 2011)

free tempo - nengo flow

dirt road anthem - forgot the singer name XD


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek


----------



## bstevens23 (Jun 25, 2011)

Casey Abrams - Harder to Breathe


----------



## samzh (Jun 25, 2011)

AKB48 - Beginner


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 25, 2011)

*Shpongle - Once Upon The Sea of Blissful Awareness*

LOVE IT!


----------



## Saeufer (Jun 25, 2011)

danko jones - full of regret


----------



## jedi2001 (Jun 25, 2011)

Seeed - Dancehall Caballeros


----------



## bbernardini (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes-Fly From Here
Sarah Jarosz
Memories of Machines


----------



## k0sh (Jun 25, 2011)

Now


----------



## bclark (Jun 26, 2011)

Florence + the Machine. Blinding


----------



## G_mom_41 (Jun 26, 2011)

Music by Madonna

Sent from my Evo 4G using XDA App


----------



## muchalw (Jun 26, 2011)

Unexpected music from Canada!


----------



## Amber18 (Jun 27, 2011)

Never Should of Let You Go- Simple Plan


----------



## galaxys (Jun 27, 2011)

Eternity Forever - Webdriver


----------



## lys3rgic (Jun 27, 2011)

PANTyRAiD - Beba


----------



## mocelet2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

Paper Wings - Rise Against

Well, that was the last song, you know that moment of supreme focusing when the music stops and you don't notice? xDD


----------



## Bodisson (Jun 27, 2011)

Stars On 45: Stars On 45 (Original 12")
12 Inches - Pop From The 80's 
11:38


----------



## Artnicks (Jun 27, 2011)

Silence - Michael Kiske & Amanda Somerville


----------



## Linnean (Jun 27, 2011)

'Fabrication' by Emalkay.


----------



## Linnean (Jun 27, 2011)

'Power' by SKisM.


----------



## Fishawy (Jun 27, 2011)

To Go Beyond II - Enya


----------



## GuitarrassDeAmor (Jun 27, 2011)

Tech N9ne - Technicians

I didn't actually listen to him until late, only heard his features - always was ignorant about him and thought he was into satanic ****, idiotic me. All 6's and 7's is great, especially Am I a Psycho? and He's a Mental Giant!


----------



## phone_cell (Jun 27, 2011)

Oye Como Va - Santana


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

Bike For Three - Always I Will Miss You. Always You.

This song has such an Awesome beat.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

No it isn't 
by: +44

On Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No it isn't
> by: +44
> 
> On Slacker Premium Radio

Click to collapse



Isn't that a side project from mark hopas?  If thats how you spell his last name.  I can't remember if it him travis or tom lol


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Isn't that a side project from mark hopas?  If thats how you spell his last name.  I can't remember if it him travis or tom lol

Click to collapse



ya a 1 album side project and its tom and travis with some other dude., lol 

i think thats how u spell his name? 

Just like angels and airwaves is toms side project... and box car racer was a side project back in the day...


Now listening to

Cameras 
by:
Matt & Kim

on Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

Mobb Deep -  Hell on Earth


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jun 27, 2011)

Brujeria - La Coka Nostra


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 27, 2011)

Dani California
by:
Red Hot Chili Peppers

On Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## erper (Jun 28, 2011)

matt sorum...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

Otherside 
By:
Red Hot Chili Peppers
On 
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2011)

all american rejects album i think


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

Shiksa (Girlfriend)
By:
Say Anything
On 
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

D$ck in a box by the lonely island 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:
Percussion Gun
By: White Rabbits


----------



## ugadawg1 (Jun 28, 2011)

j.cole
the weekend
drake


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:
Fake It
By:
Seether


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> On Slacker Premium Radio:
> Fake It
> By:
> Seether

Click to collapse



Go listen to 3way (the golden rule) by the loenly island its awesomeness

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Go listen to 3way (the golden rule) by the loenly island its awesomeness
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



ill look it up on slacker 
as i have premium and can listen to whatever on demand 

HMM cant find it, guess ill youtube it...


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ill look it up on slacker
> as i have premium and can listen to whatever on demand
> 
> HMM cant find it, guess ill youtube it...

Click to collapse



Youtube is your best gf ever hahaha

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Youtube is your best gf ever hahaha
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



im not sure i like it


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> im not sure i like it

Click to collapse



The song! !!! Is freaking funny rofl

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> The song! !!! Is freaking funny rofl
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



ya, ill try listening more later, the actual music beat of the song was putting me to sleep


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya, ill try listening more later, the actual music beat of the song was putting me to sleep

Click to collapse



Lol  . Hw come is not slow music lol . Ya ya yay damit.i.love the lonely island hahahaha funny

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:
If I had a million dollars
By:
Barenaked Ladies



Now
Playing:

Vanilla Twilight
By:
Owl City
On:
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## newDC (Jun 29, 2011)

Summer Hits of the 80s on Pandora


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

96 quite bitter beings 
CkY [email protected]#*& 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## meltwater (Jun 29, 2011)

Just listening to the following album, never heard of *Razed In Black* before but I like and I like a lot!

Perfect for getting some coding done to.

Razed In Black - Shrieks, Laments And Anguished Cries
http://grooveshark.com/#/album/Shrieks+Laments+And+Anguished+Cries+deluxe+Edition+/2988378


----------



## corvo84 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rock


----------



## julianosplendido (Jun 29, 2011)

Progressive House and Electro House,
atm Mord Fustang - Lick The Rainbow and Mord Fustang - Milky Way


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

Black Milk - Deadly Melody


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2011)

corvo84 said:


> Rock

Click to collapse



you're the man  
lol


----------



## FATKMZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Right now I've got some radio playing. Before I was listenin to Barbie Girl - Aqua... nah lol was playing through all of the disturbed albums. ! Yep I have the time suprisingly.

Sent from my Galaxy S running Galnet's MIUI v2.2 @ 1.3ghz!


----------



## kainepaine (Jun 29, 2011)

Kid Cudi- The End


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nortec - Funky Tamazula


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 29, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:
Aluminum
By:
Barenaked Ladies


----------



## DanBroChill (Jun 30, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> On Slacker Premium Radio:
> Aluminum
> By:
> Barenaked Ladies

Click to collapse



Also Slacker premium (effin <3 slacker)

THE HUMPTY DANCE!!!!
Digital Underground.....ftw


----------



## Bodisson (Jul 1, 2011)

Neil Young: Keep on Rocking in the Free World
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
04:40


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 1, 2011)

The Cranberries - Animal Instinct


----------



## Linnean (Jul 1, 2011)

'Take No More' by Original Sin & Taxman.


----------



## Dininthedrider (Jul 1, 2011)

The Scientist- Coldplay


----------



## mtmerrick (Jul 1, 2011)

the whirring of the fan of a $1200 computer. beautiful sound.


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 1, 2011)

The Cranberries - Dying In The Sun


----------



## Pluto (Jul 1, 2011)

Nothing at the moment, about to play Hell: The Sequel in few seconds.


----------



## studacris (Jul 1, 2011)

Kyuss-Gardenia


----------



## kuangtu (Jul 1, 2011)

a lot.
my heart will go on--celin dion


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lost for words - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sardauker (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lost for words - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



Great...!

The Nice - The Thoughts Of Emerlist Davjack


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sardauker said:


> Great...!
> 
> The Nice - The Thoughts Of Emerlist Davjack

Click to collapse



yup 

Now, The Final Cut (Whole Album) - Pink Floyd


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Now, The Final Cut (Whole Album) - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



Nice 

Savatage & The Trans-Siberian Orchestra - The Dark


----------



## IMMORTAL_TuF (Jul 1, 2011)

Autotunage - Limp Bizkit


----------



## ZaiKoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Kansas - Carry on wayward son

<3 Supernatural


----------



## Sardauker (Jul 1, 2011)

Brian Eno - Drums Between The Bells (soooo good )


----------



## darude0306 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hardwell - Bootlegs 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD  using my fingers


----------



## blackangel104 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear Whoever - Tears of ashes

Sent from my "Emo" rooted Motorola Atrix! Emo Thinks Possible!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

I can feel a hot one
By: 
Manchester Orchestra 

On 

Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

the great gig in the sky - pink floyd

U jelly?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the great gig in the sky - pink floyd
> 
> U jelly?

Click to collapse



nope


Listening to:

Welcome Home
By:
Coheed & Cambria

On Slacker Premium


----------



## Icelus (Jul 1, 2011)

Hear Me Now - Hollywood Undead.


----------



## macanazo (Jul 1, 2011)

*I listen to everything thats good....*

Kanye - MOnsTer

Not the Clean version.  Hate that ****....


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 2, 2011)

Asher Roth, Blu, and Talib Kweli - Sour Patch Kids Remix

If you don't have an Evo 3D, well you don't have an Evo 3D.


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 2, 2011)

Underøath - Best Of Me

If you don't have an Evo 3D, well you don't have an Evo 3D.


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 2, 2011)

Onward to Olympus - This World Is Not My Home

#heavy metal christian rock
~d[-_-]b~

If you don't have an Evo 3D, well you don't have an Evo 3D.


----------



## galaxys (Jul 2, 2011)

Say It Right (Dummies Club Mix) - Nelly Fertado


----------



## dXOntologyXb (Jul 2, 2011)

Get jiggy with it - Will smith


lmao!


----------



## macanazo (Jul 2, 2011)

Radio Moscow - I Don't Know


----------



## undarated (Jul 2, 2011)

Chino XL - Don't Say A Word


----------



## yangzii (Jul 2, 2011)

Pock face- gaga


----------



## Linnean (Jul 2, 2011)

'Stories (Dream Remix)' by Ghost & Misty.


----------



## Linnean (Jul 2, 2011)

'Hypest Hype' by Chase & Status feat. Tempa T.


----------



## Buerste89 (Jul 2, 2011)

Callejon - Sommer, Liebe, Kokain


----------



## bluejayskater (Jul 2, 2011)

YC - Racks


----------



## fatrix1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Back seat - new boyz

Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## S1lenceisgold (Jul 2, 2011)

skrillex - first of the year - off of more monsters and sprites


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 3, 2011)

MGMT - Brian Eno


----------



## mouzaihem (Jul 3, 2011)

Better With The Lights Off, New Boyz

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweetfrosti [Extended] - Felix da Housecat


----------



## muerteman (Jul 3, 2011)

Sagaba - Blue Scholars


----------



## McLabia (Jul 3, 2011)

Blue Oyster Cult rock block on my local classic rock station ending with Godzilla.

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys kernel.


----------



## madmatts87 (Jul 3, 2011)

tool - aenima album


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

Blink 182 - Obvious


----------



## Pluto (Jul 3, 2011)

Eminem - As The World Turns


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

Pharoahe Monche ft. Immortal Technique - W.A.R


----------



## Pluto (Jul 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Pharoahe Monche ft. Immortal Technique - W.A.R

Click to collapse



Pharoahe Monch is my favorite rapper these days, W.A.R is a masterpiece



Atmosphere - GodLovesUgly.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Pharoahe Monch is my favorite rapper these days, W.A.R is a masterpiece
> 
> 
> 
> Atmosphere - GodLovesUgly.

Click to collapse



Nice to have a fellow hip-hop fan here that actually knows a thing or two.  assuming you do lol.


Citizen cope - Let the Drummer Kick


----------



## Pluto (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha basically all what I listen to is Hip Hop 

Masta Ace - Acknowledge.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Haha basically all what I listen to is Hip Hop
> 
> Masta Ace - Acknowledge.

Click to collapse



Yeah same here.  Real rap that is.  None of that lil wayne garbage you hear on the radio.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

J Dilla - The $


----------



## calially (Jul 3, 2011)

Dom Kennedy - O.P.M.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yeah same here.  Real rap that is.  None of that lil wayne garbage you hear on the radio.

Click to collapse



Word

Tech N9ne - Sinister Tech.


----------



## calially (Jul 3, 2011)

I see we got sum real hip hop heads on here.. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 3, 2011)

calially said:


> I see we got sum real hip hop heads on here..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



yessir.


Vinnie Paz - Keep Movin' on


----------



## calially (Jul 3, 2011)

SKYZOO - Designer Drugs

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## dkyle (Jul 3, 2011)

Rains - Fake


----------



## dark juggalo (Jul 3, 2011)

Kottonmouth Kings-Proud to be a Stoner


----------



## dkyle (Jul 3, 2011)

Joan Red - You Be The Hero


----------



## Abracastabya (Jul 3, 2011)

GG Allin - Bloody Mary's Bloody ****


----------



## calially (Jul 3, 2011)

Pac Div - Fallin

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Pluto (Jul 3, 2011)

Royce da 5'9" - I'm Nice


----------



## G_mom_41 (Jul 4, 2011)

A Spoonful of Sugar.....Mary Poppins


----------



## t600p36 (Jul 4, 2011)

The Duelist-Iron Maiden


----------



## hskf (Jul 4, 2011)

Dubstep room of turntable.fm - awesome concept


----------



## Bodisson (Jul 4, 2011)

Blondie: Heart Of Glass (Extended Version)
12 Inches - Pop From The 80's 
05:49


----------



## luppolone (Jul 4, 2011)

Daft Punk - Crescendolls


----------



## Pluto (Jul 4, 2011)

Method Man, Eminem and Royce da 5'9" - What The Beat.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Love and Rockets - so alive


----------



## NickTheCreator (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't wait for me - big Sean ft Lupe fiasco 

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible with the XDA Premium App


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 5, 2011)

Wiz khalifa-phone numbers


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 5, 2011)

Game ft lil wayne-red nation


----------



## Pluto (Jul 5, 2011)

Bad Meets Evil - Take From Me.


----------



## jeofjingjeff (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm listening to Lady Gaga's Born This Way, the next major follow-up to her 
award-winning debut album, The Fame. The new album opens the doors 
to a different, but at the same time, a sensitive and still wild Gaga.


_________________
 PCB Manufacturer 

 Replica watches


----------



## dark juggalo (Jul 5, 2011)

twiztid..we dont die


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

David Gray - This Years Love


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Konk - Your Life (Alkalino Dub Edit)


----------



## v2thej (Jul 5, 2011)

two women arguing over crap in the office next to me


----------



## Pluto (Jul 5, 2011)

Nas - Fried Chicken (Featuring Busta Rhymes)


----------



## RinZo (Jul 5, 2011)

Mobb Deep - Apostle's Warning


----------



## McLabia (Jul 6, 2011)

Skitzo - **** the Clowns


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

Hot Air Balloon
By:
Owl City
On
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## RinZo (Jul 6, 2011)

Katy Perry ft kanye west - E.T

Yeah so what it has a catchy beat


----------



## modified1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

Trzeci Wymiar - łapy w górę

Polish Hip-Hop


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 6, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:
Walk Away From The Sun
By-
Seether


----------



## modified1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

Firma (feat. Bas Tajpan, BOB ONE) - Misja


----------



## platy222 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lit - Over my Head


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

Outkast - ATLiens


----------



## zokipirlo (Jul 7, 2011)

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Changopelon (Jul 7, 2011)

Lenny's new track off his upcoming album.


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

The Fray - How to Save a Life


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 7, 2011)

*OrtoPilot - Someone Like You* (realy good cover of adele)


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

Bare Naked Ladies - Be With Me Tonight


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Bare Naked Ladies - Be With Me Tonight

Click to collapse



u have very similar taste of music too me  


Listening to:

Famous Last Words
By:
My Chemical Romance
On
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> *OrtoPilot - Someone Like You* (realy good cover of adele)

Click to collapse



I love the piano so much.  This songs is soooo good


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> u have very similar taste of music too me
> 
> 
> Listening to:
> ...

Click to collapse



I Like just about every kind of music.  Music makes me happy haha


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 7, 2011)

i shown this cover to my mate n he was like "TAG ME IN IT" haha

realy good version

anyone else know any good covers of cool songs?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 7, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> i shown this cover to my mate n he was like "TAG ME IN IT" haha
> 
> realy good version
> 
> anyone else know any good covers of cool songs?

Click to collapse



I like this one a lot


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I Like just about every kind of music.  Music makes me happy haha

Click to collapse



I like 
Rock,Rap, some oldies cause i grew up with them when my dad played them in the car.

Thats about it..


Listening to

Get Sharp
By
The Limousines
On Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 7, 2011)

*@ Rinzo*

yeah i have that version on mp3, isnt that from live-lounge? duno

anyway, here is a good one with centimental value (plus kate nash is FIT)
but this remix by Example is a really cool version






(*i think we should all now put the youtube link in our messages on this thread so we can actually listen to what the other person is listening to, makes sense really *)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 7, 2011)

Listening to
Hear Me Now
By
Hollywood Undead
On Slacker Premium Radio


Here is The Vid:


----------



## LordManhattan (Jul 8, 2011)

Daft Punk - Solar Sailer (Pretty Lights Remix)


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 8, 2011)

*scott brown - what ya gona do*

on 12" vinyl


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 8, 2011)

8-Bit Tunes: Kraftwerk - The Robots


----------



## blackangel104 (Jul 8, 2011)

Tha Joker - we do it for fun pt.6

Sent from my "Emo" rooted Motorola Atrix! Emo Thinks Possible!


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 8, 2011)

Theory of a dead man-make up your mind 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2011)

So High (Martin Roth Remix) - Starchaser & LO-FI Sugar


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 9, 2011)

*just chillin *

Faces - Ooh la La


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 10, 2011)

Point Loma ( Bostich/Nortec)- Flor


----------



## McLabia (Jul 10, 2011)

Just got home from seeing Montrose and Michael Lee Firkins. They put on a hell of a show, and even jammed together.


----------



## boborone (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJSC2Rpl9jQ

I've had this song stuck for awhile, awesome cover version of it.


----------



## sirnikolas (Jul 10, 2011)

Listening to my misses playing Black Ops on PS3 whilst typing here


----------



## leezrd (Jul 10, 2011)

sirnikolas said:


> Listening to my misses playing Black Ops on PS3 whilst typing here

Click to collapse



One of the best songs I heard yet... And listening to TIËSTO -"tranceport"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## killerhz (Jul 10, 2011)

Die by the drop - The Dead Weather

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## NickTheCreator (Jul 10, 2011)

Luper - Earl Sweatshirt

Great wake up in the morning song


----------



## Xoliper (Jul 10, 2011)

Uverworld - rush (jrock)


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Portishead - Chase The Tear


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Portishead - Chase The Tear

Click to collapse



Awesome. One my top 5 bands. Great music.


----------



## bclark (Jul 11, 2011)

Queens of the Stone Age - Burn the Witch


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 11, 2011)

Edward maya - sterio love


tune


----------



## studacris (Jul 11, 2011)

Filth and Squalor (black) - The Dear Hunter


----------



## TheIneffable (Jul 11, 2011)

K Rino - Return of The Sorcerer


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

the great gig in the sky & wish you were here live - pink floyd


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jul 11, 2011)

Vices - Azad Right


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the great gig in the sky & wish you were here live - pink floyd

Click to collapse



In 2 days from now, am attending a 4 hours concert for Pink Floyd songs, performed by a band called Andromida. 

Guns 'n Roses - November Rain


----------



## JHejl (Jul 11, 2011)

Back it up and dump it - Cali Swag District


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fishawy said:


> In 2 days from now, am attending a 4 hours concert for Pink Floyd songs, performed by a band called Andromida.
> 
> Guns 'n Roses - November Rain

Click to collapse



sweet 
enjoy


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio 

Stop For a Minute
By Keane


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:

Rainy Monday
By
Shiny Toy Guns


It actually might rain today!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fussible - Organica


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sweet
> enjoy

Click to collapse



I certainly will! With the below set & more playing, who the hell wouldn't?! 

- Shine On You Crazy Diamond Part 1-5
- A Great Day For Freedom
- Another Brick in The Wall Part I & II
- Astronomy Domine
- Wish You Were Here  
- Echoes Part I & II
- Another Brick in The Wall III
- Shine On You Crazy Diamond Part 6 & 7
- What do you Want From Me
- Coming Back To Life
- High Hopes
- Breathe (in the air)
- Time & Breathe Reprise
- Brain Damage
- Eclips
- Comfortably Numb
- Hey You
- Sorrow
- Poles Apart
- The Dogs of War
- Us and Them



On topic: Sex Lounge - Erotic Sensual Passion [77:10 minutes]


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fishawy said:


> I certainly will! With the below set & more playing, who the hell wouldn't?!
> 
> - Shine On You Crazy Diamond Part 1-5
> - A Great Day For Freedom
> ...

Click to collapse



me jelly 

on topic: nothing


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 11, 2011)

As always on slacker premium radio:

Spaceman
By 
The Killers


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

Adele - Chasing Pavements.


----------



## JHejl (Jul 11, 2011)

My new Android App called Pzizz


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

august burns red- back burner


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> august burns red- back burner

Click to collapse



Ooooo nice.  I haven't heard any of their new stuff (if there is any).  But I have their older stuff from 5 years ago or so.  I love it.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Ooooo nice.  I haven't heard any of their new stuff (if there is any).  But I have their older stuff from 5 years ago or so.  I love it.

Click to collapse



leveler is their newest. sick album IMHO

wake up- suicide silence


----------



## RinZo (Jul 12, 2011)

Winds of Plague - Decimate the Weak


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 12, 2011)

bclark said:


> Queens of the Stone Age - Burn the Witch

Click to collapse



Love queens of the stone age! 

Puke - Eminem

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Ronny Tabasco (Jul 12, 2011)

April - TesseracT


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gina X Performance – Nice Mover – Nice Mover 12”


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jul 12, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Bodisson (Jul 12, 2011)

Smokie: Living Next Door To Alice
Simply the Best of the 70's 
03:28


----------



## bbily (Jul 12, 2011)

Giovani allevi - aria


----------



## chewbz (Jul 13, 2011)

Bad brains - leaving Babylon

I <3 reggae


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2011)

viva la vida (cover) - weezer


----------



## k0sh (Jul 13, 2011)

Right now im listening to my mathematic lecture lol 

Sent from hell to take your soul


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 13, 2011)

Killer Likes Candy - I Am Ghost

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

Atmosphere - The Outernet


----------



## bclark (Jul 14, 2011)

Leatherface - Right Reverend


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 14, 2011)

We Made It  - Linkin Park Ft. Busta Rhymes


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 14, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> We Made It  - Linkin Park Ft. Busta Rhymes

Click to collapse



great song

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 14, 2011)

init just 

Muse - Supermassive Black Hole


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 14, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> init just
> 
> Muse - Supermassive Black Hole

Click to collapse



once again, great song

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 14, 2011)

i like a wide variety of music tbh dude, i prefer listening to hardcore records (quosh) but when im /b/ i like to listen to rock.. (do my air guitar )


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 14, 2011)

Egoexpress - Aranda (Lawrence Remix)


----------



## k0sh (Jul 14, 2011)

Mockingbird by Eminem  from an hour


----------



## Tyra Misoux (Jul 14, 2011)

10 - Сектор газа - Исповедь грешника


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 14, 2011)

Papa Roach - Between Angels And Insects


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 14, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> i like a wide variety of music tbh dude, i prefer listening to hardcore records (quosh) but when im /b/ i like to listen to rock.. (do my air guitar )

Click to collapse



you ever listen to any U2

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## hmeiser2000 (Jul 14, 2011)

Alexandra Stan - Mr Saxobeat


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 14, 2011)

*yup *

@Juls317

U2 and Mary J Bligh - One Love (live)


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 14, 2011)

*pulling out the oldies!*

Charles & Eddie - would i lie


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 14, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> @Juls317
> 
> U2 and Mary J Bligh - One Love (live)

Click to collapse



I love that song. but they have a lot that are just as good if not better, gotta explore the band man

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 14, 2011)

U2 - All I want is you (Rare Live Version)


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2011)

Rebecca Black - Friday


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Rebecca Black - Friday

Click to collapse



troooooollllll


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 14, 2011)

Slow Jamz - kanye west ft. Twista and Jamie Foxx


----------



## RinZo (Jul 14, 2011)

Beck - Ghettochip Malfunction (Hell Yes) [Remix by 8-Bit]


----------



## silentscreamer (Jul 14, 2011)

Korn ~ Evolution


----------



## JeramyEggs (Jul 14, 2011)

Filter-Hey man Nice shot

Sent from my Optimized Shift using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:
Buried Myself Alive
By
The Used


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

In The Flesh - Pink Floyd


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 14, 2011)

Fussible - Organica


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

If I had Eyes
By 
Jack Johnson
On
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> In The Flesh - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



The Pink Floyd Night concert was epic by the way. 

The Cranberries - Ode To My Family


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

do you have any videos? 


Dark Side Of The Moon (Full album) - Pink Floyd


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

The Kids Don't Stand A Chance
By
Vampire Weekend
On
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> The Kids Don't Stand A Chance
> By
> Vampire Weekend
> On
> Slacker Premium Radio

Click to collapse



Stop showing off with that slacker radio 


Coma White - Marilyn Manson


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stop showing off with that slacker radio
> 
> 
> Coma White - Marilyn Manson

Click to collapse



NEVER!!!


On Slacker Premium Radio:
Tidal Wave
By
Owl City


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 14, 2011)

Evanescence - All That I'm Living For

If you don't have an Evo 3D, well you don't have an Evo 3D.


----------



## eniamg02 (Jul 14, 2011)

Flying overseas -theophilus london

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 14, 2011)

Internet Killed The Video Star
By
The Limousines
On
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> do you have any videos?
> 
> Dark Side Of The Moon (Full album) - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



Nah, was too far from the stage, but the sound system made it like I'm up there with them. 

Somebody Told You - DJ David & Donny


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 14, 2011)

Good Charlotte - The River

I Haz 3D!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 14, 2011)

Fishawy said:


> Nah, was too far from the stage, but the sound system made it like I'm up there with them.
> 
> Somebody Told You - DJ David & Donny

Click to collapse



believe me on stage, it sounds way different 


Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll


----------



## keztricks (Jul 15, 2011)

Disarray - Lifehouse =]


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 15, 2011)

loving you - minnie riperton


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 15, 2011)

Scars - Papa Roach

Pandora

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, Johnny Park! - Foo Fighters

Pandora

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (Jul 15, 2011)

Motörhead: One More ****ing Time
We are Motörhead 
06:47


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 15, 2011)

Song: Neon Lights
Artist: U2
Album: Medium Rare and Remastered

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jul 15, 2011)

Butterfly caught - Massive Attack


----------



## zayy862 (Jul 15, 2011)

up all night - drake


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sieg Über Die Sonne - Work in progress (Vocals Jorge González)


----------



## Emeraldawn (Jul 16, 2011)

MGS4 OST - Metal Gear Saga

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## Crusher16 (Jul 16, 2011)

Volbeat - 7 Shots


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 16, 2011)

Enya - March Of The Celts


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 16, 2011)

Sarah Chang - Chopin Nocturne Violin NEW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsRup1iD_ME&feature=BFa&list=FLCtsz6D293WM&index=62

One of my favorite all the time..

Frédéric Chopin: Walzer cis-moll op. 64,2 - my favourite 1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdJU39mYix0&feature=autoplay&list=FLCtsz6D293WM&ind


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 16, 2011)

U2 - Dancing Barefoot


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> U2 - Dancing Barefoot

Click to collapse



I love you. I saw them live in chicago and was 15 feet away from the edge. the edge winked at me, bono threw water on me and I touch one of the moving bridges of the stage. best night of my life

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just hit play on my head, and now im listening to still loving you- scorpions

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just hit play on my head, and now im listening to still loving you- scorpions
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



good choice 

Learning how to play and sing wish you were here, of course my vocals suck  
so that's my play thingy


----------



## NickTheCreator (Jul 17, 2011)

90210 - Wale 

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible with the XDA Premium App


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Armin van Buuren ft Sharon den Adel - In and Out of Love


----------



## McLabia (Jul 17, 2011)

Longtime by Boston.

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys kernel.


----------



## galaxys (Jul 17, 2011)

Liberation (E Smoove 12' Mix) - Pet Shop Boys (Disco 2)


----------



## EuroSpeed (Jul 17, 2011)

Shook Ones Pt. II (Cover) - Azad Right

Sent from my HTC Evo IV


----------



## defnz (Jul 17, 2011)

dubstep, 16bit


----------



## bangalorerohan (Jul 17, 2011)

DJ got us fallin' in love again- Usher ft. Pitbull 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA Premium App


----------



## zayy862 (Jul 17, 2011)

suffocate - j.holiday


----------



## defnz (Jul 17, 2011)

dubstep.fm


----------



## NickTheCreator (Jul 17, 2011)

Celebrity - big Sean 

Sent from my HTC Droid Incredible with the XDA Premium App


----------



## uoosuow (Jul 17, 2011)

Norah Jones - Ruler Of My Heart (With the Dirty Dozen Brass Band)
[Come Away With Me (Bonus Disc) #01]


----------



## stopa46 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeremiah ft 50cent - Down On Me
Adelle - Someone Like You


----------



## pikas23 (Jul 17, 2011)

My brothers annoying voiec.... ahahhaa


----------



## Tarek82 (Jul 17, 2011)

Adele- set fire to the rain.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ToFast (Jul 17, 2011)

Tupac - All eyez on me


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wish You Were Here - yes the one, the only Pink Floyd


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Just got up, still not awake.


----------



## ToFast (Jul 17, 2011)

DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - Boom Shake The Room


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 17, 2011)

It is officially Onyx week.

I Haz 3D!


----------



## kainepaine (Jul 17, 2011)

NickTheCreator said:


> Luper - Earl Sweatshirt
> 
> Great wake up in the morning song

Click to collapse



GOLF WANG.
Hell - MellowHype


----------



## tehswift (Jul 17, 2011)

Underoath - In Division


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 17, 2011)

the Women's World Cup Final (half watching)

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## swiperrat (Jul 17, 2011)

Nascar 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 17, 2011)

wyclef jean - heavens in new york


----------



## keztricks (Jul 17, 2011)

Biffy Clyro - Born On A Horse


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm surprised how strong she is with pipe. 

小林香織 Kaori Kobayashi Saxophone-Nothing gonna change my love for you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-fxs_ZWXH4&feature=BFa&list=FLCtsz6D293WM&index=20


----------



## dx0 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lunatic Soul - The Final Truth


----------



## McLabia (Jul 17, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Way - Joe Walsh.

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys kernel.


----------



## keztricks (Jul 18, 2011)

McLabia said:


> Rocky Mountain Way - Joe Walsh.
> 
> Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys kernel.

Click to collapse



Nice one!!

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## danielplayfaircal (Jul 18, 2011)

listening to some chestnuts popping in the grill


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jul 18, 2011)

My son crying cuz he wants chips


----------



## McLabia (Jul 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> My son crying cuz he wants chips

Click to collapse



Hmmm...I think your mistress abilities may be in question at this point. Lmao

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys kernel.


----------



## Miss Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

Scent of a Woman - Itzhak Perlman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib9nuNAQDoo&feature=BFa&list=FLCtsz6D293WM&index=64


----------



## TheRomMistress (Jul 18, 2011)

McLabia said:


> Hmmm...I think your mistress abilities may be in question at this point. Lmao
> 
> Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys kernel.

Click to collapse



Ooohh a fellow San Joseian 

Yea, not easy to whip my son into shape...I think thats kinda illigal too


----------



## McLabia (Jul 18, 2011)

TheRomMistress said:


> Ooohh a fellow San Joseian
> 
> Yea, not easy to whip my son into shape...I think thats kinda illigal too

Click to collapse



Lol. Its only illegal if you leave a mark or use an item to spank em. Lol.

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys kernel.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 18, 2011)

Washed Out - Eyes Be Closed


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 18, 2011)

Robert Tepper - No Easy Way Out

I Haz 3D!


----------



## bubblewhop (Jul 18, 2011)

Scars On Broadway - World Long Gone


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 18, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio On My Ipod Touch Tethered From My Epic 4g:
If not now, When?
By 
Incubus


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 18, 2011)

Diamante - Panorama


----------



## varem (Jul 18, 2011)

Antique Hyper Mall - 65daysofstatic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## RinZo (Jul 18, 2011)

Blockhead - Carnivores Unite.


Awesome music right here.  Super chill


----------



## eober (Jul 18, 2011)

Guided by Voices - Gold Star for Robot Boy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Jul 19, 2011)

Misery signals - Ebb and Flow


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 19, 2011)

Linkin Park - Bleed It Out


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 19, 2011)

Daft Punk   Something About Us


----------



## husam666 (Jul 19, 2011)

The End of the World - Blackfield


----------



## Eyeronik (Jul 19, 2011)

Zeds dead


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 19, 2011)

Tnao - [Ruter:09 Hexagonal] Utopian Roads


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 19, 2011)

Blink182 - Hey Leonardo (She Likes Me for Me)


----------



## zayy862 (Jul 19, 2011)

trust issues - drake


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 19, 2011)

MusicaAutomatica - Bloq 1 Friday


----------



## keztricks (Jul 19, 2011)

Tarkus - ELP


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 19, 2011)

No Line On the Horizon - U2

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Jul 20, 2011)

Virginia Plain - Bryan Ferry & Roxy Music (w/Eno)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

New 311 Universal Pulse album that came out yesterday 

On Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cocteau Twins - Squeeze


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

New incubus album: If not now,When?

As Always on Awesome Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## Frypolar (Jul 20, 2011)

Grum - Turn it up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

In One Ear
By
Cage The Elephant 
On 
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## iynfynity (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> New incubus album: If not now,When?
> 
> As Always on Awesome Slacker Premium Radio

Click to collapse




love this.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> love this.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



The album ?


----------



## iynfynity (Jul 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> The album ?

Click to collapse



Yes, Incubus as well is my favorite band. 

Different sound but I still like it.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 20, 2011)

Travis TK Disko No Way Back L.A.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 20, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:

Mr. Brightside
By
The Killers


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 20, 2011)

Big Sean - Smoke N Drive

I Haz 3D!


----------



## muerteman (Jul 21, 2011)

The Adventures of Raindance Maggie - RHCP

Obviously a new sound for the Chili Peppers but I'm digging it so far.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Adele - Rolling In The Deep


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> On Slacker Premium Radio:
> 
> Mr. Brightside
> By
> The Killers

Click to collapse



amazing song

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## bclark (Jul 21, 2011)

The Locust - Book of Bot


----------



## cjones7525 (Jul 21, 2011)

John-Lil Wayne


----------



## Eiswuxe (Jul 22, 2011)

Radio Paralax - Free Music for Free People,
currently sending: Level 99 - Ecco - The Tides of time - Waves of Stone


----------



## Malcolm Reed (Jul 22, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Wrong


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 22, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Behind the wheel mx


----------



## diceroll123 (Jul 22, 2011)

Celldweller - ANY SONG BY HIM.


----------



## McLabia (Jul 24, 2011)

Cant get either of these songs out of my head...

http://youtu.be/0hEpes0LLJA

http://youtu.be/pafY6sZt0FE


----------



## galaxys (Jul 24, 2011)

Think - _Information_ Society


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 24, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Marooned

Freakin' Awesome!


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 24, 2011)

Currently got me some R.E.M on the go with a bit of Losing My Religion.

^_^ Epic band, would love to see them live.


----------



## kainepaine (Jul 24, 2011)

French! By Tyler The Creator


----------



## varem (Jul 24, 2011)

Everything Including Holidays by The Union Trade 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 24, 2011)

Tool - The Patient

Sent from my G2 w/ meXdroidMod PreGhostChilli


----------



## Dara` (Jul 24, 2011)

Nero - Promises(Nero + Skrillex Remix) . Nowadays just listening dubstep and Drum & Bass


----------



## majko11293 (Jul 24, 2011)

Green Day-Holiday


----------



## husam666 (Jul 24, 2011)

majko11293 said:


> Green Day-Holiday

Click to collapse



nice taste you have there 

on topic: the fan


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jaye - Unstoppable

I Haz 3D!


----------



## nextman6515 (Jul 25, 2011)

ali khan - saathiya


----------



## chewbz (Jul 25, 2011)

Steel pulse - roller skates (dub) 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## val31178 (Jul 25, 2011)

The Asteroids Galaxy Tour
The Golden Age


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rusted Over Wet Dreams - Emmure

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2011)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## varem (Jul 25, 2011)

Like Herold - Mogwai

Fasty Captivate


----------



## mpc035 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lisztomania - Phoenix


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 25, 2011)

Killswitch Engage - Reject Yourself

I Haz 3D!


----------



## varem (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7KrgZuvzVU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Mogwai - Fear Satan

Fasty Captivate


----------



## MilitaryMan407 (Jul 25, 2011)

2Pac - California Love


----------



## Montoyatok (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday to me - The Vandals

Sent from my GT-I5801 using XDA App


----------



## studacris (Jul 25, 2011)

Zombie barricades - the company band


----------



## RinZo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ratatat - Seventeen Years


----------



## aSpirit81 (Jul 25, 2011)

*a*

jerry ropero-canta


----------



## enteringrunlevel5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ghost - Depeche Mode


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 25, 2011)

Erasure - Always (no I'm not playing Robot Unicorn Attack. I genuinely have and like this song )


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 25, 2011)

Helios - A Rising Wind


----------



## galaxys (Jul 26, 2011)

Save a Prayer - Duran Duran


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2011)

no surprises - radiohead


----------



## dark juggalo (Jul 26, 2011)

Amys in the attic...ICP


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jul 26, 2011)

sevendust-trust


----------



## prztruspaz (Jul 26, 2011)

We all die young - steel dragon

This band isnt real ; they were bought together for a movie " rockstar" ft mark walhberg.. good movie with some nice songss 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 26, 2011)

prztruspaz said:


> We all die young - steel dragon
> 
> This band isnt real ; they were bought together for a movie " rockstar" ft mark walhberg.. good movie with some nice songss
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Awesome movie

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## cam_hamlin (Jul 26, 2011)

Jay Rock - Follow me home

Sent from my Google_Nexus_S


----------



## liltrip74 (Jul 26, 2011)

Standing in the Kitchen - Yo Gotti, sorry had to go with some local rap


----------



## Stanley412 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nas - I Can


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 26, 2011)

Currently listening to the sound of my boss going mental next door. ^_^


----------



## jmsource (Jul 26, 2011)

Linkin Park - Iridescent!


----------



## kawika (Jul 26, 2011)

Dubstep

BOOM!


----------



## Martin_Toy (Jul 26, 2011)

My neighbor being loud and listening to 'dubstep' -__-

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 26, 2011)

KFMA- Radio Station

Trying to win tickets to Matt & Kim, Blink 182 & Jimmy Eat World. 


No luck so far/


----------



## cam_hamlin (Jul 27, 2011)

liltrip74 said:


> Standing in the Kitchen - Yo Gotti, sorry had to go with some local rap

Click to collapse



I faux with Yo Gotti myself...matter fact I'm knockin CM6 by Yo Gotti rite now...

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 27, 2011)

Talib Kweli & Hi Tek ft Mos Def - This Means You


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jul 27, 2011)

Fight For Your Right- Beastie Boys
On
Kfma Radio
Trying to win tickets 
No luck so far


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Jul 27, 2011)

To poster above, we have a youtube thread for what are you listening now!

Beastie boys - ill communication


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 27, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> To poster above, we have a youtube thread for what are you listening now!
> 
> Beastie boys - ill communication

Click to collapse




So what's it to ya ?


----------



## sjache (Jul 27, 2011)

Groove Salad - SomaFM


----------



## shreyasvb (Jul 27, 2011)

Like Toy Soldiers - EMINEM


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Some jazz piece in my mind...

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## zeg33 (Jul 27, 2011)

Varshavyanka


----------



## DS1495 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Dream on - Aerosmith*

Legendary ^


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

DS1495 said:


> *Dream on - Aerosmith*
> 
> Legendary ^

Click to collapse



Respect 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 27, 2011)

One Night In Japan - Nortec


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 27, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> One Night In Japan - Nortec

Click to collapse



Nortec? Are you listening to AntiViruses now Mr orb ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## CooLMaNCL (Jul 27, 2011)

System of a Down - Cigaro


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Jul 28, 2011)

ohh gad! I listen too much music ;D 
Right now I listen Michael Jackson feat. Akon - Hold My Hand


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

district 78 - Game On


----------



## galaxys (Jul 28, 2011)

Alive (Club mix) - Da Buzz


----------



## Bodisson (Jul 28, 2011)

The La`s: There She Goes
The La`s (Remastered) (2001)
02:42


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

The Pharcyde - It's Jiggaboo Time


----------



## ChocolateLab (Jul 28, 2011)

All Time Low - Damned If I Do Ya (Damned If I Don't)


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

30 seconds to mars - attack


----------



## Summ0 (Jul 28, 2011)

Infected mushroom - herbert the pervert

Sent from my Desire HD powered by cm7


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> 30 seconds to mars - attack

Click to collapse



+1 saw them live in June

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 28, 2011)

Taking back sunday - You're so last Summer..


This song reminds me of high school


----------



## ChocolateLab (Jul 28, 2011)

All Time Low - Shameless


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 28, 2011)

Afrocuban all stars - chan chan


----------



## FallenOut (Jul 28, 2011)

SPEED - little dancer


----------



## thedudejdog (Jul 28, 2011)

Sleepless in Kansas city -- [axel Harvey]

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## EchoSource (Jul 28, 2011)

Hollywood Undead - Comin' In Hot


----------



## mloc33 (Jul 28, 2011)

My wife snoring....

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 28, 2011)

mloc33 said:


> My wife snoring....
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



That's hot

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## kjy2010 (Jul 28, 2011)

The voices in my head!  Someone tell them to STOP!


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 28, 2011)

kjy2010 said:


> The voices in my head!  Someone tell them to STOP!

Click to collapse



Mine speak spanish. I don't understand them. 

ADR6300


----------



## JeramyEggs (Jul 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Mine speak spanish. I don't understand them.
> 
> ADR6300

Click to collapse



But what if were really important? Like a jet engine was going to crash through your bedroom,splitting time?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 29, 2011)

JeramyEggs said:


> But what if were really important? Like a jet engine was going to crash through your bedroom,splitting time?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Donnie Darko huh? Kool movie.

I Haz 3D!


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 29, 2011)

tj rhemi - long rider


----------



## kjy2010 (Jul 29, 2011)

mloc33 said:


> My wife snoring....
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



I had to listen to her snore last night. It's your turn!  lol


----------



## primordus (Jul 29, 2011)

Insomnium - Drawn to black

Probably not what most people listen to..


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 29, 2011)

Stinkfist - Tool
"Cause, it's not enough! I need more! No, these dreams don't satisfy. It's just, I don't want it, I just need it, to breath, to feel, to know I'm alive!" ..... yeah!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)

The Smiths - Panic

Remember kids...Meat is murder!


----------



## knowledge561 (Jul 29, 2011)

Frou Frou - Its Good To Be In Love

I Haz 3D!


----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)

The Dubliners & The Pogues - The Irish Rover


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

hint: The grass was greener, The light was brighter


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 29, 2011)

New order - Bizarre love triangle


----------



## McLabia (Jul 29, 2011)

PHINS UP!






There we go Ty for posting Dirk, you helped me figure it out. Btw, Dire Straits kicks ass.


----------



## Dirk (Jul 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hint: The grass was greener, The light was brighter

Click to collapse



I have 'HIGH HOPES' of solving this riddle 


Dire Straits - Telegraph Road (Alchemy version)

Best song EVER!!!

Part 1:







Part 2:






Best listened to in 24/96 FLAC Vinyl rip quality. (500MB file size though)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I have 'HIGH HOPES' of solving this riddle
> 
> 
> Dire Straits - Telegraph Road (Alchemy version)
> ...

Click to collapse



^that, which happens to be awesome


----------



## mloc33 (Jul 30, 2011)

Juls317 said:


> That's hot
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



How is it hot, its annoying as hell...



kjy2010 said:


> I had to listen to her snore last night. It's your turn!  lol

Click to collapse



I was wondering what that muffled noise was, coming from my closet...


Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 30, 2011)

That was a joke

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## mloc33 (Jul 30, 2011)

Juls317 said:


> That was a joke
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



It ain't no joke when I'm trying to sleep

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## McLabia (Jul 30, 2011)

mloc33 said:


> It ain't no joke when I'm trying to sleep
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



LOL. I dont think Juls gets your dry humor.


----------



## jufa2401 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bad Meets Evil - Above the Law 
Sent from my MB525 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 30, 2011)

I do

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 30, 2011)

Chris&Cosey - Sin (Live @ Leipzig - Pantheon 2011.06.13)


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 30, 2011)

walk-pantera


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> walk-pantera

Click to collapse



I got a verse from This Love tattooed on my arm.



-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2011)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## mloc33 (Jul 30, 2011)

The cartoons my son watches, totally head wrecking...


----------



## madrid9999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Linkin Park - In The End

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## mloc33 (Jul 30, 2011)

madrid9999 said:


> Linkin Park - In The End
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Which end, front or rear? lol


----------



## PaganAng3l (Jul 30, 2011)

Digital Bath - Deftones

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 30, 2011)

Depeche Mode 8-bit - Everything counts


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 31, 2011)

Thin Lizzy - Dancing In The Moonlight

(i modified my music files in fallout new vegas, this is a wicked song for wandering the wasteland )


----------



## McLabia (Jul 31, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> Thin Lizzy - Dancing In The Moonlight
> 
> (i modified my music files in fallout new vegas, this is a wicked song for wandering the wasteland )

Click to collapse



Feels like the first time by Foreigner.  

I wish Fallout had some vehicles. That map is absolutely huge. 

Also, dig your Breaking Bad icon. Lol. 
Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys latest.


----------



## Fishawy (Jul 31, 2011)

mloc33 said:


> Which end, front or rear? lol

Click to collapse



The dead one, lol

Delerium ft. Isabel Bayrakdarian - Nuages Du Monde


----------



## boborone (Jul 31, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Depeche Mode 8-bit - Everything counts

Click to collapse



got a link for online play, love 8 bit music


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 31, 2011)

David Gray - Sail Away With Me



			
				McLabia said:
			
		

> I wish Fallout had some vehicles. That map is absolutely huge.
> Also, dig your Breaking Bad icon. Lol.

Click to collapse



me too, getting bord walking around everywere on fallout.

also, thanks  lol


----------



## ohraii (Jul 31, 2011)

No Such Thing by John Mayer.


----------



## DS1495 (Jul 31, 2011)

Foreigner - Jukebox Hero


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 31, 2011)

numbolic unlimited - lineas de nazca


----------



## boborone (Jul 31, 2011)

Foster the People - Pumped Up Kicks 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 31, 2011)

We are the people - (some Australian guys I can't remember)

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## meta1203 (Jul 31, 2011)

The Device Has Been Modified - Victims of Science


----------



## kainepaine (Jul 31, 2011)

Hopsin- Nocturnal Rainbows


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tree-Massive Attack


----------



## Pitrino (Jul 31, 2011)

always - bon jovi


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2011)

for the 5th time

David Gilmour & David Bowie - Comfortably Numb


----------



## jfairley (Jul 31, 2011)

Modest Mouse - Head South. Great song.


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 31, 2011)

jfairley said:


> Modest Mouse - Head South. Great song.

Click to collapse



Im so mad Lupe Fiasco ripped off Modest Mouse on "Show Goes On"

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## iurisl2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Silverchair - anthem the year 2000

classic =]


----------



## whatasteal (Aug 1, 2011)

Bottle Rockets -- Lean Forward Album


----------



## MillerTime33 (Aug 1, 2011)

The Black Keys- Brothers, im really enjoying it.


----------



## Juls317 (Aug 1, 2011)

MillerTime33 said:


> The Black Keys- Brothers, im really enjoying it.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## AidenM (Aug 1, 2011)

X & Y - Coldplay


----------



## galaxys (Aug 1, 2011)

Better Off Alone (Remix) - Alice Deejay


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Röyksopp - Vision One (Instrumental)


----------



## McLabia (Aug 1, 2011)

True story...


----------



## Javi97100 (Aug 1, 2011)

No love -eminem ft. Lil wayne 

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nortec - We're Too Late ( Norteño Espacial Mix)


----------



## mcmb03 (Aug 1, 2011)

Make It BOOM - BEATZ


----------



## theduke95 (Aug 1, 2011)

Caparezza - Legalize Premiere


----------



## SlapYoSelf (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe- rocko


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 1, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:
Smoke 2 Joints
By:
Sublime


----------



## McLabia (Aug 2, 2011)

*GO PHINS!!!*

After reading about all the moves my Phins have made, Ive got this bumpin...


----------



## GuestK00146 (Aug 2, 2011)

Been listening to some Skrillex. Great dubstep if you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## tzmx (Aug 2, 2011)

01. Frank Sinatra - I've Got You Under My Skin


----------



## Martin_Toy (Aug 2, 2011)

tzmx said:


> 01. Frank Sinatra - I've Got You Under My Skin

Click to collapse



Excellent choice. I've just finished listening to some Robbie Williams on the radio because it's miles better than those prats across the road blasting out 'Barbara Streisand' and other [email protected]

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## Fishawy (Aug 2, 2011)

Paul Van Dyke - Chill Out Session [77:40 minutes]


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 2, 2011)

A re-mix of the old Rare Earth recording "Get Ready," where I overdubbed a lead guitar part performed by myself.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1665556/Guitar%20Jam.mp3


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 2, 2011)

Shadow Of The Day
By
Linkin Park
On
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## Lampe26 (Aug 2, 2011)

Prinz Pi - Der neue Igod

German Hip Hop Artist

&

Frei.Wild - Das ist das Land der Vollidioten

German Rock Band


----------



## cantIntoCode (Aug 3, 2011)

La Roux - In For The Kill Skrillex Remix. What a ****ing tune.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## galaxys (Aug 3, 2011)

Bizarre Love Triangle (Step Pettibone Extended Mix) - New Order


----------



## Drizien (Aug 3, 2011)

My Computer - Buzzing sound


----------



## qballe (Aug 3, 2011)

ac/dc


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 3, 2011)

Morcheeba - Trigger hippie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

On Slacker Premium Radio:
Talons
By
Bloc Party


----------



## enteringrunlevel5 (Aug 3, 2011)

The Japanese Popstars (with Robert Smith) - Take Forever

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 3, 2011)

The Bird and the Worm
By
Owl City
On Slacker Premium


----------



## Martin_Toy (Aug 4, 2011)

Theory of a Deadman - Not Meant to Be (acoustic)

Sent from my HTC HD2 running TyphooN CyanogenMod 7 via XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

Some documentary about an airplane crash


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

One Month Off
By
Bloc Party
On Slacker Premium


----------



## Siupermen (Aug 4, 2011)

Now, I'm listening *Smooth criminal* by *Michael Jackson*, the best song of all time.


----------



## Frustratez (Aug 4, 2011)

Lil wayne how to love


----------



## motobird (Aug 4, 2011)

the xx - islands

(from the album of the year 2009 i guess)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 4, 2011)

Cameras
By
Matt & Kim
On Slacker Premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2011)

wish you were here - pink floyd


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Klaus nomi - death


----------



## galaxys (Aug 5, 2011)

Call Me - Blondie w/Giorgio Moroder


----------



## zephiel (Aug 5, 2011)

A daydream away - All Time Low.
Oh yeahhhhh. \m/


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate buffering- the devil wears prada 

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2011)

My D!ck - Dirt Nasty


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

Blood to bleed- rise against

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## McLabia (Aug 5, 2011)

This whole album is pretty damn good. Bringin back the REAL R&B not that Justin Bieber and Chris Brown garbage.


----------



## battila (Aug 5, 2011)

Femi Kuti : Beng Beng Beng


----------



## battila (Aug 5, 2011)

The Coasters : Down in Mexico


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Cure - Killing an arab


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 5, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> The Cure - Killing an arab

Click to collapse



lols to self then googles the song


----------



## chickenfarmer (Aug 5, 2011)

Rose Maylie - Provisions

^ really freaking awesome stuff


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

Homebrew by 311
On
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 5, 2011)

Dusty Kid - Rmx


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

Blink 182 - All The Small Things


Pop quiz hotshots: Which UK bands were the top 3 biggest sellers in the USA?

1) ?
2) ?
3) ?

*GO!*


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

The bloody xfinity/comcast commercial. View attachment 678628

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Blink 182 - All The Small Things
> 
> 
> Pop quiz hotshots: Which UK bands were the top 3 biggest sellers in the USA?
> ...

Click to collapse



Beatles
Led Zepplin
Queen

Did i win? 


Also listening to 

Hideaway
By Rock Kills Kid
On
"Slacker Premium Radio"


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Blink 182 - All The Small Things
> 
> 
> Pop quiz hotshots: Which UK bands were the top 3 biggest sellers in the USA?
> ...

Click to collapse



1)Pink Floyd
2)David Gilmour
3)Roger Waters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Blink 182 - All The Small Things
> 
> 
> Pop quiz hotshots: Which UK bands were the top 3 biggest sellers in the USA?
> ...

Click to collapse



The beatles
zep
Pink floyd

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Beatles
> Led Zepplin
> Queen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



D.R gets the #1 straight away. E-Cookies for that man! Good guesses on the other two but ultimately... wrong!



husam666 said:


> 1)Pink Floyd
> 2)David Gilmour
> 3)Roger Waters

Click to collapse



A slight bias toward the Floyd there from husam66, and can't blame a fellow for trying either. But sadly and surprisingly, none feature in the Top 3!



watt9493 said:


> The beatles
> zep
> Pink floyd
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



A good attempt but slow off the mark. The Beatles were, of course, the biggest selling UK act in the USA but sadly the watt was pipped to the post with that one. Nice to see so many Pink Floyd and Led Zepplin fans here tonight though.

So, we're still looking for numbers two and three....


----------



## rebornishard (Aug 5, 2011)

bruno mars - lazy song 
bob marley songs


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> D.R gets the #1 straight away. E-Cookies for that man! Good guesses on the other two but ultimately... wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dammit, the americans have no taste


----------



## Juls317 (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> D.R gets the #1 straight away. E-Cookies for that man! Good guesses on the other two but ultimately... wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beatles
U2
Rolling Stones

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

Juls317 said:


> Beatles
> U2
> Rolling Stones
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



Some good guesses, and legendary bands they all are, but nothing in life is that easy! 

Challenge stands!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Some good guesses, and legendary bands they all are, but nothing in life is that easy!
> 
> Challenge stands!

Click to collapse



View attachment 678739

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 5, 2011)

The beatles, the rolling stones, queen. Prize please!

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

Get Sharp By The Limousines
On Slacker Premium Radio.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> The beatles, the rolling stones, queen. Prize please!
> 
> Sent from outer space on OMFGB

Click to collapse



You win last prize for guessing two aforementioned bands! watt9493 is sent to bed with no E-Cookies this time. Thank you for playing.

To the winner go the spoils. Who will take up the mantle?



Listening to; Nickelback - Rockstar


----------



## McLabia (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> You win last prize for guessing two aforementioned bands! watt9493 is sent to bed with no E-Cookies this time. Thank you for playing.
> 
> To the winner goes the spoils. Who will take up the mantle?

Click to collapse



 The Stones
 Zep
 Queen.

 The beatles suck. Theyre nothing more than the original backstreet boys. They had great music, but only when done by others.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

McLabia said:


> The Stones
> Zep
> Queen.
> 
> The beatles suck. Theyre nothing more than the original backstreet boys. They had great music, but only when done by others.

Click to collapse



But i won e-cookie for them


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

McLabia said:


> The beatles *rock*. Theyre nothing *less* than the *best band ever*. They had great music...

Click to collapse



Fixed your post!



davidrules7778 said:


> But i won e-cookie for them

Click to collapse



Sweet e-delicacies are en route via carrier pigeon.

Ten of my hard earned Euro's will be donated to the XDA cause for one of the two remaining, correct, answers!

Listening to: Aimee Mann - Wise Up


----------



## McLabia (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Fixed your post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You made it a lie though. 

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys latest.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

Elvis Costello - Watching The Detectives

The last two bands are not at all obvious. They both did better in the USA than they did in the UK, surprisingly. One were at the peak of their fame in the 80's and the other the 90's. Number 2 were a band i saw at their 'homecoming' gig at Don Valley Stadium, Sheffield. There was Hysteria in the crowd when they played!

I copped off with a redhead. Good times


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

just hit play all songs on wmp and:
wearing the inside out - pink floyd


----------



## McLabia (Aug 5, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Elvis Costello - Watching The Detectives
> 
> The last two bands are not at all obvious. They both did better in the USA than they did in the UK, surprisingly. One were at the peak of their fame in the 80's and the other the 90's. Number 2 were a band i saw at their 'homecoming' gig at Don Valley Stadium, Sheffield. There was Hysteria in the crowd when they played!
> 
> I copped off with a redhead. Good times

Click to collapse



LOL Way to give away the Def Leppard answer with Hysteria. 

 Since Im not from the UK, I forget Ireland is part of the UK. U2 would be on that list.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 5, 2011)

The Way I Am By Eminem
On Slacker Premium


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

McLabia said:


> LOL Way to give away the Def Leppard answer with Hysteria.
> 
> Since Im not from the UK, I forget Ireland is part of the UK. U2 would be on that list.

Click to collapse



Amazingly we have the #2 answer! Not the most obvious choice, but off the back of the amazing amount of coverage the the 'Hysteria' album garnered from the AOR radio stations in the US, Def Leppard were a huge hit the at the time.

Personally i prefer the album 'Pyromania' and the song 'Photograph', which was a tribute to Marylin Monroe.



As i said, i copped off at the gig , so what do i care? 



Just need the even more obscure #3 now...


----------



## Deleted member 2500726 (Aug 5, 2011)

Freestylers - Cracks (Flux Pavilion Remix) - Favourite song by miles. Replaced Flux Pavilions remix of Gold Dust. Flux Pavilion FTW!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2011)

Shine on you crazy diamond part 1-7 - PF


----------



## Dirk (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll give you a hint: It's not something you'd want to find on a girl but you may want Swallowed! *








* Get your minds out of the gutter, Jeez..!


Listening to Four Non Blondes - What's Up


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'll give you a hint: It's not something you'd want to find on a girl but you may want Swallowed! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL

Umm, i have no idea


----------



## Dirk (Aug 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> LOL
> 
> Umm, i have no idea

Click to collapse



The answer is HERE!


New quiz this time next week!


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 6, 2011)

Papa Roach - Blood Brothers


----------



## McLabia (Aug 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The answer is HERE!
> 
> 
> New quiz this time next week!

Click to collapse




Really? Bush? Hmmm...I guess Gavin marrying Gwen was really good for biz eh? lol.


----------



## bruflot (Aug 6, 2011)

The background music of p.. nevermind

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Deleted member 2500726 (Aug 6, 2011)

bruflot said:


> The background music of p.. nevermind
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Uhh I know that one


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 6, 2011)

Iggy Pop - Passenger

1400th post


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

set the controls for the heart of the sun - pink floyd


----------



## McLabia (Aug 6, 2011)

The Who - Pinball Wizard.

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys latest.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

working class hero - greenday// wishing it was john lennon


----------



## McLabia (Aug 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> working class hero - greenday// wishing it was john lennon

Click to collapse



You sir have just been boo'd. 

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys latest.


----------



## raving_nanza (Aug 6, 2011)

Wycleff Jean- Perfect Gentleman


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jeremy- pearl jam

Sent from outer space on OMFGB


----------



## galaxys (Aug 6, 2011)

Come Home (Michael Cassette Remix) - OceanLab


----------



## Comporellon (Aug 6, 2011)

Pulp - Common People

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Comporellon (Aug 6, 2011)

A-ha - Take On Me

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Amber18 (Aug 6, 2011)

In My Heart- My Favorite Highway


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## slayer9101 (Aug 6, 2011)

*music*

im listening to some heavy metal music


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gus Gus - Over


----------



## kuroihoshi (Aug 6, 2011)

DOGinTheパラレルワールドオーケストラ - PSYCHOの手紙


----------



## 1312020 (Aug 6, 2011)

pengin- Tainaka Sachi


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sven Vath - Paradise mx


----------



## somecelly (Aug 6, 2011)

Totally listening to The Briefs - 22nd Century Man


----------



## McLabia (Aug 6, 2011)

In light of winning tickets to http://www.musiciansunited4safeenergy.com/ today, Im listening to a little bit o this







 And a bit o


----------



## husam666 (Aug 6, 2011)

my stomach


----------



## Juls317 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight (Live from Letterman) - U2


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 7, 2011)

ballin- jeezy

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Deleted member 3443252 (Aug 7, 2011)

My girlfriend nagging from across the room. NO, I will not just STOP flashing my phone!

She doesn't understand.


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Aug 7, 2011)

vizualpro said:


> My girlfriend nagging from across the room. NO, I will not just STOP flashing my phone!
> 
> She doesn't understand.

Click to collapse



Lmao..!! Exact same thing for.me.with my wife..!

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2011)

My great playlist of pink floyd, blackfield, radiohead, placebo and cranberries


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 7, 2011)

Zonin - Gmix


----------



## adladl (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky - The Lonely Island

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracari (Aug 7, 2011)

Final Breath by Touhou EuroBeat


----------



## Lenn (Aug 7, 2011)

*Manian - Ravers Fantasy*


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 7, 2011)

The Dead Trees - World Gone Global.mp3


----------



## McLabia (Aug 7, 2011)

I need my Daily Medication....


----------



## Raboragaroo (Aug 7, 2011)

Calvin Harris - Feel So Close


----------



## jsa8807 (Aug 8, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers- Otherside


----------



## kryptoner (Aug 8, 2011)

East side story- Bryan adams


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 8, 2011)

Feuerengel by geist.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bostich from Nortec Collective - BandPage


----------



## Charleslegrand (Aug 8, 2011)

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 8, 2011)

Matador-Los Fabulosos Cadillacs


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2011)

wherever I may roam - metallica (stuck in my head after nailing it on expert drums in guitar hero )


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 9, 2011)

Heilig-by eisbrecher

Sent from my Droid X in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## RinZo (Aug 9, 2011)

Blockhead - You've got Maelstorm


----------



## Martin_Toy (Aug 9, 2011)

Überlin - Collapse Into Now - R.E.M.


----------



## mrtt2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nadia Ali, Starkillers & Alex Kenji - Pressure (Alesso Remix)

best song of all time


----------



## pytec (Aug 9, 2011)

Sail - Awolnation, even though its been out a while it's finally getting some airtime, really like this song.


----------



## Tijmen (Aug 9, 2011)

disappear - madness


----------



## Juls317 (Aug 9, 2011)

pytec said:


> Sail - Awolnation, even though its been out a while it's finally getting some airtime, really like this song.

Click to collapse



Saw them in concert

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 10, 2011)

Give me everything (tonight) by pitbull.

Sent from my Droid X in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 10, 2011)

Dapayk & Padberg - Use Your Arms


----------



## matejm1994 (Aug 10, 2011)

Now, I am listening to Bon Jovi - Misunderstood =) Great music =)


----------



## katmai1973 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nirvana, Prodigy, Aria... - the best music ever!


----------



## CB620 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tyler The Creator-Pig Fly

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

Krs one - mcs act like they don't know

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## studacris (Aug 11, 2011)

charlieb620 said:


> Tyler The Creator-Pig Fly

Click to collapse



Golf wang!! 


Anyway:
Mixed up s.o.b- the presidents of the united states of america


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ke$ha - Sleazy 

Sent From Inside My EG8


----------



## McLabia (Aug 11, 2011)

*COWBELL!!!!!!*

NEEEED MOAR!


----------



## T.C.P (Aug 11, 2011)

Stan from american dad


----------



## CB620 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tyler The Creator feat. Earl- AssMilk

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## Snow.Goose (Aug 11, 2011)

Stella - Kashiwa Daisuke.


----------



## ray_saul (Aug 11, 2011)

Por amar q ciegas - Arcangel
XD

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## raven198 (Aug 11, 2011)

Speak - Queensrÿche


----------



## madrid9999 (Aug 11, 2011)

The show must go on - Queen
Cloud number 9 - Bryan Adams
Love Story - Andy williams
What hurts the most - Rascal Flatts
The sound of silence - Simon & Garfunkel

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 11, 2011)

Deadmau5 - Raise your Weapon


----------



## hammerman44 (Aug 11, 2011)

Skindred - Union Black 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Depresjon (Aug 11, 2011)

Coldworld – Hymn To Eternal Frost


----------



## galaxys (Aug 12, 2011)

Games Without Frontiers (Massive Attack remix) - Peter Gabriel


----------



## ChoctawT (Aug 12, 2011)

Watch the throne -Kanye west & jay-z

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 12, 2011)

ChoctawT said:


> Watch the throne -Kanye west & jay-z
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I approve this message

I Haz 3D


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 12, 2011)

ZZ Top: La Grange
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
03:34


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 12, 2011)

Alex Celler - Sarisse


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't freak out:

Dusty Springfield - Son Of A Preacher Man

Challenge accepted?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

Smashing Pumphins - Mayonaise

Something about this song has always really grabbed me. The sentiment is great and of course, Billy Corgan is one of the best songwriters of all time, even if you don't like the music.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just finished for the 3rd time

One Republic - Wake Up (whole album, you gotta listen to it, awesome )


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Just finished for the 3rd time
> 
> One Republic - Wake Up (whole album, you gotta listen to it, awesome )

Click to collapse



Reeeeeespect!! 

The Jam - Going Underground

Repost lyrics. Explaination shouldn't be needed...


Some people might say my life is in a rut,
But I'm quite happy with what I got
People might say that I should strive for more,
But I'm so happy I can't see the point.
Somethings happening here today
A show of strength with your boy's brigade and,
I'm so happy and you're so kind
You want more money - of course I don't mind
To buy nuclear textbooks for atomic crimes
And the public gets what the public wants
But I want nothing this society's got

I'm going underground, (going underground)
Well the brass bands play and feet start to pound
Going underground, (going underground)
Well let the boys all sing and the boys all shout for tomorrow

Some people might get some pleasure out of hate
Me, I've enough already on my plate
People might need some tension to relax
Mem, I'm too busy dodging between the flak
What you see is what you get
You've made your bed, you better lie in it
You choose your leaders and place your trust
As their lies wash you down and their promises rust
You'll see kidney machines replaced by rockets and guns
And the public wants what the public gets
But I don't get what this society wants

I'm going underground, (going underground)
Well the brass bands play and feet start to pound
Going underground, (going underground)
Well let the boys all sing and the boys all shout for tomorrow
We talk and talk until my head explodes
I turn on the news and my body froze
The braying sheep on my TV screen
Make this boy shout, make this boy scream!
Going underground, I'm going underground!

In light of this weeks events this might seem inappropriate. I don't see this as an 'Anarchy' song though. It's filled with hope if you look!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm gonna keep spamming until everyone gets home...

So, i warned you all there would be another pop quiz this week. Are you ready?

Q) Two notable people started their careers as data entry clerks. One in the field of Science, the other in Music.

Name at least the obvious one!  Lot's of homebrewed e-beer for the two answers i'm looking for.

Go....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'm gonna keep spamming until everyone gets home...
> 
> So, i warned you all there would be another pop quiz this week. Are you ready?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's a hard one, i can't think of anyone


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dead Can Dance - Desert Song


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 13, 2011)

Reprogrammed to hate- whitechapel 

Sign the petition to get NilsP recognized developer status all incredible owners.


----------



## tehswift (Aug 13, 2011)

Incubus - Privelege


----------



## dmeadows013 (Aug 13, 2011)

Salvation-Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 13, 2011)

Love Hope Sandoval's voice.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 13, 2011)

ricky babalu said:


> Love Hope Sandoval's voice.

Click to collapse



Very Nice 

Fu-Manchu - "Snakebellies"


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't laugh... Pet Shop Boys - It's A Sin.

I hate 'shuffle'


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll join you lol
West End Girls- Pet Shop Boys 

Sent from University Circle using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Dirk (Aug 13, 2011)

Dr.8820 said:


> I'll join you lol
> West End Girls- Pet Shop Boys
> 
> Sent from University Circle using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Great song!

Suzanne Vega - Marlene On The Wall


----------



## Dirk (Aug 14, 2011)

Metallica - Mama Said...

David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust..


Get your head around around that eclectic mix!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Metallica - Mama Said...
> 
> David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One - Metallica

hey dirk, have you ever seen David Bowie sing Comfortably Numb with David Glimour?
it's awesome


----------



## Dirk (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> One - Metallica
> 
> hey dirk, have you ever seen David Bowie sing Comfortably Numb with David Glimour?
> it's awesome

Click to collapse



I haven't but i just had a nerdgasm thinkin of it!

Links please?

The closest i have come is Bowie and Mercury singing 'Under Pressure' together. Another match made in heaven!

Currently..Def Leppard - Love Bites.


----------



## muerteman (Aug 14, 2011)

Pixies- Where is my Mind?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I haven't but i just had a nerdgasm thinkin of it!
> 
> Links please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fap fap fap 







@muerteman, awesome


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



coolness and good taste test:
If you played that video < 3 times in a row, you have them bro


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is one of my other favorites:


----------



## galaxys (Aug 14, 2011)

If I Could Fly (Jaytech Remix) - OceanLab


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 14, 2011)

Homesick at space camp- fall out boy

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## McLabia (Aug 14, 2011)

Pure Epicness.


----------



## PaganAng3l (Aug 14, 2011)

This Calling - All That Remains 

****Warning: This song will melt your face****

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 14, 2011)

Feuerengel-geist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpFX5yegqpw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from someone's Droid X in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Fishawy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cathar Rhythm - Era


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ashes to Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## iRobby (Aug 15, 2011)

Metal - Nine inch nails

Sent from my MB860 on alien rom build4


----------



## Omnichron (Aug 15, 2011)

Early Day Miners - Stereo/Video.mp3\


----------



## EuroSpeed (Aug 15, 2011)

Tears From Love - Famo


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 15, 2011)

Aye Julian - Merriwether


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 15, 2011)

Schism-tool

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## akabadnews (Aug 15, 2011)

^This guy knows his stuff.


Crawl Away - Tool.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fap fap fap
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was brilliant! 

Bowie is sooo cool! Thanks for that


----------



## iynfynity (Aug 15, 2011)

waiting on the world to change 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> That was brilliant!
> 
> Bowie is sooo cool! Thanks for that

Click to collapse



ur welcome


----------



## abalsor (Aug 15, 2011)

I dont know how many ppl are into Dubstep/Drum n bass but the new Nero LP came out today and its amazing... ill be playin this for a while...


----------



## alt101uk (Aug 15, 2011)

Eric Clapton - Double Trouble live


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorrow - David Bowie


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 15, 2011)

Susheela raman - on you


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 16, 2011)

Portishead: Sour Times
Dummy (1994)
04:14


----------



## alekos100 (Aug 16, 2011)

Look At Yourself - Uriah Heep


----------



## elsewhat (Aug 16, 2011)

The Wheel - Motorpsycho


----------



## spi7fire (Aug 16, 2011)

The xx Album! They are amazing!


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 16, 2011)

David Sylvian, Anyone?


----------



## CB620 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Morcheeba - Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)

Smashing Pumkins - Video collection..


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 16, 2011)

*Awesome Acoustic Version of Janes Addiction "Just Because"*


----------



## Dirk (Aug 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ...
> 
> So, i warned you all there would be another pop quiz this week. Are you ready?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And the answer to last weeks Pop Quiz (which i totally forgot about and nobody got..?):

Einstein (patent office). Makes me wonder what he would've though of modern IP law!
Elvis Costello! (Quite a tricky that one).

New POP Quiz in the 'Consolidated YT thread! Easy one too..

Listening to:

Elvis Costello - Good Year For The Roses


----------



## mmattes (Aug 16, 2011)

Is Tropical - Geeks


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Little 15


----------



## x Eacott (Aug 17, 2011)

Tha Joker!!!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA App


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dead by April - A Promise

Sugar, Spice, and everything Nice!!!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)

The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again


----------



## Qwox (Aug 17, 2011)

These Moments - Antoine Dufour


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably no one will know who this is (Dif Juz), but you have to listen to it. Very good!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 17, 2011)

Placebo - Slave To The Wage.


----------



## Yoguslayer (Aug 17, 2011)

Girl on Fire [Renholder's Apocalypse Mix] - Rob Zombie


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 17, 2011)

Hear Me Now
By
Hollywood Undead
On
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 17, 2011)

The sound of the city after one month of VACATIONS!!!!!!!!!___

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Jutt69 (Aug 18, 2011)

London Calling - The Clash


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2011)

You wear it well- rod stewart

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## iynfynity (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone know a good techno music? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Ser Gilgoroth (Aug 18, 2011)

Currently working through the entire Anthrax discography.


----------



## prztruspaz (Aug 18, 2011)

Anybody got any good songs to like dedicate to my gf? I got some I'm just looking for the right oness 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

prztruspaz said:


> Anybody got any good songs to like dedicate to my gf? I got some I'm just looking for the right oness
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



pink floyd - wish you were here
miss you - blackfield
trip - hedley
anything by scorpions will be good
here without you - 3 doors down


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

In the flesh - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dirk (Aug 18, 2011)

prztruspaz said:


> Anybody got any good songs to like dedicate to my gf? I got some I'm just looking for the right oness
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The *Ultimate* one:

U2 - All I Want Is You

She'll cry in your arms and then tear your clothes off! WIN 

or, as husam already mentioned:

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

coma black - marylin manson


----------



## cam_hamlin (Aug 18, 2011)

JAY ROCK - FOLLOW ME HOME

Sent from my Google Nexus S using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prztruspaz (Aug 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The *Ultimate* one:
> 
> U2 - All I Want Is You
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks to both ; these are some good tracks ; lol honestly ya saved me some time  

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2011)

prztruspaz said:


> Thanks to both ; these are some good tracks ; lol honestly ya saved me some time
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ur welcome 
good luck with her


----------



## studacris (Aug 18, 2011)

prztruspaz said:


> Anybody got any good songs to like dedicate to my gf? I got some I'm just looking for the right oness
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



old communion cups and someone's coat by iron and wine.

Or pretty much anything by iron and wine lol


----------



## irish-sid (Aug 18, 2011)

Greenday: Warning


----------



## the_scotsman (Aug 19, 2011)

Cruisey Friday at work as half the bosses are away. Listening to The Annual III. Brings back my teenage memories BIG TIME!

OLD SCHOOL SPEED GARAGE! 

Though today I'm more of a rock/indie/alternative man, but love the old school stuff now and again to give me warm and fuzzies reminding me of my teenage years


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 19, 2011)

Matt & Kim Radio
With All Matt & Kim 

Gotta Love The Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> Cruisey Friday at work as half the bosses are away. Listening to The Annual III. Brings back my teenage memories BIG TIME!
> 
> OLD SCHOOL SPEED GARAGE!
> 
> Though today I'm more of a *rock/indie/alternative* man, but love the old school stuff now and again to give me warm and fuzzies reminding me of my teenage years

Click to collapse



Check out some Carter U.S.M and P.W.E.I. Old Skool!


----------



## CB620 (Aug 19, 2011)

The Weekend New mixtape






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 19, 2011)

One Hit Wonders:


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome To Paradise - Greenday


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Welcome To Paradise - Greenday

Click to collapse



Green Day - Basket Case

First saw it on MTV when it came out and still my favourite GD song.

"..i am one of those, melodramatic fools, neurotic to the bone no doubt about it..."


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Green Day - Basket Case
> 
> First saw it on MTV when it came out and still my favourite GD song.
> 
> "..i am one of those, melodramatic fools, neurotic to the bone no doubt about it..."

Click to collapse



and we played it live on stage on my first concert 

it was my ring tone for 2 months


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and we played it live on stage on my first concert
> 
> it was my ring tone for 2 months

Click to collapse








I'm definately going through the Green Day hits when i get home!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'm definately going through the Green Day hits when i get home!

Click to collapse



you rock dirk


----------



## furyinternal (Aug 19, 2011)

Aphelion - Tristania


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 19, 2011)

*RadioHead*: On my list to go see when they come to my area!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

Nude - Radiohead (man I'm addicted to this song )


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nude - Radiohead (man I'm addicted to this song )

Click to collapse



My favourite Radiohead album will always be Pablo Honey. I bought it as a random album from a local shop called 'The Rock Box' when it came out. I had no idea they would become so big but i loved the album!

'Stop Whispering' and 'Creep' are awesome tunes. I'm listening to them now....


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> My favourite Radiohead album will always be Pablo Honey. I bought it as a random album from a local shop called 'The Rock Box' when it came out. I had no idea they would become so big but i loved the album!
> 
> 'Stop Whispering' and 'Creep' are awesome tunes. I'm listening to them now....

Click to collapse



can I borrow your music storage for a day?


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> can I borrow your music storage for a day?

Click to collapse



As soon as i get the whole 'Google Music' thing sorted out i'll happily give you access 

Listening to an old fave:

The Wonderstuff - Golden Green

Edit: Gotta love 'shuffle'. Metallica - Master Of Puppets. 

"Master of Puppets I'm pulling your strings
Twisting your mind, smashing your dreams
Blinded by me, you can't see a thing
Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master
Master
Just call my name, 'cause I'll hear you scream
Master
Master..."


----------



## KwTi (Aug 19, 2011)

My annoying sister and brother by my mum and  dad :fp:


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

KwTi said:


> My annoying sister and brother by my mum and  dad :fp:

Click to collapse



I had an annoying brother once. He got thrown in jail!

I disowned him a long, long time ago. You can't choose your relatives so pick your friends wisely!

R.E.M - Orange Crush


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 19, 2011)

H.O.S.H. & Solomun - Milkyway (Original Mix)


----------



## Dirk (Aug 19, 2011)

The Damned - Gigolo

Long and interesting intro, (full version), leading into an awesome and catchy tune!


----------



## m_gol (Aug 20, 2011)

Music from Overgrowth game pre-release.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

The Ramones - Sheena Is A punk Rocker.
   "         "     - I Wanna Be Sedated.

How good was this band?  Seriously, if you never listened to The Ramones you don't know what you're missing!


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

Mos def & Talib Kweli - Thieves in the Night.



I love my Hip Hop


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 20, 2011)

Clan of Xymox - Saw them in concert when they first came to U.S.


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Mos def & Talib Kweli - Thieves in the Night.
> 
> 
> I love my Hip Hop

Click to collapse



I'm starting to get a feel for the musical tastes of various members!  If i told you what song has just 'shuffled' onto my playlist i would die of embarrasment. So i'll skip it to....

Dusty Springfield - Son Of A Preacher Man


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I'm starting to get a feel for the musical tastes of various members!  If i told you what song has just 'shuffled' onto my playlist i would die of embarrasment. So i'll skip it to....
> 
> Dusty Springfield - Son Of A Preacher Man

Click to collapse



Oh I've had plenty of those embarassing shuffles.  WOOOOW speak of the devil!!


Spice Girls just came on LMAO

If You Wanna Be My Lover.


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 20, 2011)

This one never gets old, Classic!


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh I've had plenty of those embarassing shuffles.  WOOOOW speak of the devil!!
> 
> 
> Spice Girls just came on LMAO
> ...

Click to collapse



If i was a less forgiving guy i'd say 'KILL HIM WITH FIRE'!

I'll just assume your younger sister added it to a random folder on your C: drive without you knowing! 

Winding down music now..:

REM - Everybody Hurts


shhhhh....*









*do you think we outlasted M_T_M yet? I'm picturing him snoring on his sofa, a half drunk bottle of Cinzano still gripped in his hand


----------



## RinZo (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> If i was a less forgiving guy i'd say 'KILL HIM WITH FIRE'!
> 
> I'll just assume your younger sister added it to a random folder on your C: drive without you knowing!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't know.  I haven't seen him in a while.  Unless he's biding his time or something.


----------



## AresSieran (Aug 20, 2011)

*AresSieran Site is the best!!!*

I always ask some answer to AresSieran on his site, he is the best DEV on Android  I think, also you can rate his app on Android Market 5/5 because he want to share us his new code to spped up android 10x faster on all devices, I seen HTC G1 running Gingerbread on his own and also rum AngryRobots without lags, how can it be possible?
This account is him... he taken me access because I'm creating a new mail, my last was stolen


----------



## AresSieran (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry for my really bed english, he is better than me


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

ricky babalu said:


> This one never gets old, Classic!

Click to collapse



Damn right! It's one of the all time classics. I enjoyed listening to it again, as i always do!


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 20, 2011)

*One of my favorites! MODS, MODS, MODS!*


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

ricky babalu said:


> *One of my favorites! MODS, MODS, MODS!*

Click to collapse



OMG, lol...how young does Roger Daltrey look there? 

Cool dancing


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

Smashing Pumpkins - Today


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 20, 2011)

Citizen Cope - Let The Drummer Kick (AFX)


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

Rob D - Clubbed to death  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I like the occasional club hit)


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 20, 2011)

Galatzia - Tachas y Perico


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

Staind - Epiphany

A really poignant song!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 20, 2011)

Franz Ferdinand - "Ulysses"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## vanisleguy1976 (Aug 20, 2011)

'Silver Jet' by The Tragically Hip

Great Canadian band 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49rVCzPyBAM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Franz Ferdinand - "Ulysses"
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



Yeay, CT in da house..(or something like that). 

How have you been spending your weekend so far mate? Wielding the mighty ban-hammer on XDA or with your friends/family? (Is this your free weekend? I was trying to count the weeks but lost track!)

AC/DC - Shot Down In Flames
INXS - Never Tear Us Apart


----------



## Juls317 (Aug 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Franz Ferdinand - "Ulysses"
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



Great song

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 20, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Yeay, CT in da house..(or something like that).
> 
> How have you been spending your weekend so far mate? Wielding the mighty ban-hammer on XDA or with your friends/family? (Is this your free weekend? I was trying to count the weeks but lost track!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Desert Sessions - "Interpretive Reading"

I'm good thanks man! 
I'm afraid I've been working all w/end...
I get to lay in until 8am tomorrow though  woohoo 

2 weeks until my w/end off. Its pay week though. 
That means lots of Adnams Broadside and OVD.....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Dirk (Aug 20, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Desert Sessions - "Interpretive Reading"
> 
> I'm good thanks man!
> I'm afraid I've been working all w/end...
> ...

Click to collapse



Every cloud/silver lining.... and all that! 

Remember this one? ....

Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn

(All the kids at my school used to hit up the Hilton car-park that was close to us to get 'VW' badges. 

We even had a special assembly called, with a community Police Officer reading the riot act because of it!)

Pink Floyd - Why Won't You Talk To Me
Guns N' Roses - Patience


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

Vampire Weekend - A-Punk


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Vampire Weekend - A-Punk

Click to collapse




Hey dude, what's teh Band working on at the moment? Got any new performances planned?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Hey dude, what's teh Band working on at the moment? Got any new performances planned?

Click to collapse



nah, the band is dead, and leaving jordan for a month, that will double kill it


----------



## InsaneHien (Aug 21, 2011)

Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger


----------



## Dirk (Aug 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah, the band is dead, and leaving jordan for a month, that will double kill it

Click to collapse



'This parrot band is dead! It is deceased. It is no more. It has ceased to be, expired and gone to meet it's maker. It's shuffled off it's mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisible'

*slight paraphrase

Oh well dude, you were too good for them anyway!

Peter Gabriel - Biko


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> 'This parrot band is dead! It is deceased. It is no more. It has ceased to be, expired and gone to meet it's maker. It's shuffled off it's mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisible'
> 
> *slight paraphrase
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, nah, we are all at the same level 

btw, i still remind them of the good old past and tell them that we should take part in something


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 21, 2011)

Run Lola Run - soundtrack


----------



## vanisleguy1976 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm listening to the rhythmic squeaking of the neighbor's mattress through an unfortunately thin wall...

Fml

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## blackhawk_LA (Aug 21, 2011)

Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize


----------



## dhf9*&Dh884jdk (Aug 22, 2011)

Lupe Fiasco - Words I Never Said

Such a good song, I recommend you all listen to it.


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Aug 22, 2011)

Avicii - into the darkness 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## McLabia (Aug 22, 2011)

Because most new music sucks....


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## mikma80 (Aug 22, 2011)

youtube*com/watch?v=K_2Z32qCYBg

(Nero - Guild (Full official video))


----------



## CB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm listening to people talk about the Touchpad


----------



## whateheck (Aug 22, 2011)

Nightwish - While Your Lips Are Still Red


----------



## basia314 (Aug 22, 2011)

*howard stern*

howard stern


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 22, 2011)

DJ Omni @ Piknic Electronik


----------



## Juls317 (Aug 22, 2011)

What We're All About - Sum 41

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## AACThaKid (Aug 22, 2011)

*2 Glocks - Bone Thugs-N-Harmony 
from BTNHResurrection Album, been on a Bone kick today lol*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 22, 2011)

Rebellion (Lies)
By
Arcade Fire
On Slacker Premium


----------



## bubzers (Aug 23, 2011)

uprising - muse


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kreayshawn - Bumpin Bumpin(Video Version)

Sugar, Spice, and everything Nice!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Limaces - Grooving Shadow


----------



## boborone (Aug 23, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Les Limaces - Grooving Shadow

Click to collapse



You always post some great music man

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks buddy,

Heres another one hoping you like it 

Misteur Valaire - Monster Donte (Omni Remix)


----------



## erraz (Aug 23, 2011)

He's a mental giant by tech n9yne

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## c0smic6 (Aug 23, 2011)

Alice Practice - Crystal Castles

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cam_hamlin (Aug 23, 2011)

Rose Clique' by Nipsey Hu$$le...

Sent from my Google Nexus S using XDA Premium App...


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 23, 2011)

Frankie goes to Hollywood: Two tribes (12")


----------



## androidino95 (Aug 23, 2011)

the doors - light my fire, old music rules 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Aug 23, 2011)

Bodisson said:


> Frankie goes to Hollywood: Two tribes (12")

Click to collapse



Nice.

NPR news

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 23, 2011)

The Cure - A forest


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> The Cure - A forest

Click to collapse



Good stuff! I used to listen to the 'Staring At The Sea' singles collection all the time.


----------



## studacris (Aug 23, 2011)

From now on- supertramp


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 23, 2011)

Mazzy Star: She is HOT!


----------



## NightHawk877 (Aug 23, 2011)

A Way To See In The Dark - Jason Gray


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2011)

the 'trolololololo' song


----------



## Martin_Toy (Aug 23, 2011)

Call to Arms with: Seize the Day (local band)

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 23, 2011)

Listen to this after a few beers!


----------



## Rubbs (Aug 24, 2011)

avenged Sevenfold! DD


----------



## inconceeeivable (Aug 24, 2011)

The Devil's Orchard --- Opeth

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Art Department - Much too much


----------



## galaxys (Aug 24, 2011)

Look @ Me Now - Louie DeVito & Bad Boy Joe


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 24, 2011)

Listening to this right now.


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Aug 24, 2011)

Stereo hearts >_>

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## McLabia (Aug 24, 2011)

Billy Squire - Stroke

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys latest.


----------



## Raboragaroo (Aug 24, 2011)

I am listening to this right now.

AVICII - Fade Into Darkness


----------



## Infussles (Aug 24, 2011)

Lansdowne - One Shot

This is my ROM Developing music  It helps alot.


----------



## VoidZombie (Aug 24, 2011)

Who Loves The Sun - The Velvet Underground


----------



## sheep611 (Aug 24, 2011)

Royal Republic - Full Steam Spacemachine


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World


----------



## boborone (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World

Click to collapse



Pretty good isn't he? Saw where you posted about listening to him for the first time.

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

boborone said:


> Pretty good isn't he? Saw where you posted about listening to him for the first time.
> 
> -Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......

Click to collapse



yeah he is, can't find music like that these days


----------



## studacris (Aug 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah he is, can't find music like that these days

Click to collapse



Yeah music has really gone through a lot of 'changes' all these 'rebel rebel' 'young americans' seeking 'fame' so they can be 'heroes' and find some 'modern love' with a 'china girl' so they wont be 'under pressure' in their 'golden years' 


I think I just blew a pun fuse


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2011)

studacris said:


> Yeah music has really gone through a lot of 'changes' all these 'rebel rebel' 'young americans' seeking 'fame' so they can be 'heroes' and find some 'modern love' with a 'china girl' so they wont be 'under pressure' in their 'golden years'
> 
> 
> I think I just blew a pun fuse

Click to collapse



lol, you should put the rebel rebel in more than quotations


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Now I find you even in my soup
You are a strong candidate for ban
------------------

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the silence


----------



## CB620 (Aug 25, 2011)

The Carter iv


----------



## Juls317 (Aug 25, 2011)

Party Rock Anthem

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Aug 25, 2011)

Stephen Stills - Tree Top Flyer


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 25, 2011)

charlieb620 said:


> The Carter iv

Click to collapse



Leaked already?

Kreayshawn - Bumpin Bumpin

Sugar, Spice, and everything Nice!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jamie Jones & Gadi Mizrahi - Nasty Things (Wolf + Lamb Black)


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wild Is The Wind - David Bowie

Awesome 

Just downloaded his best of album


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Piknic Podcast 26 - DJ Omni


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 25, 2011)

Ulrich Schnauss - "Stars"


----------



## Raboragaroo (Aug 25, 2011)

Feel So Close


----------



## Zarocq (Aug 25, 2011)

My kid and his friend playing WoW and CS and talking to other friends over Skype.


----------



## boborone (Aug 26, 2011)

Mombojo
Cabidela

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

rape me - nirvana


----------



## twitch351 (Aug 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> rape me - nirvana

Click to collapse



I will do no such thing! 

Choke me - The Used (Not a big fan, but meh haha)

-My signature is so much better than yours-


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2011)

twitch351 said:


> I will do no such thing!
> 
> Choke me - The Used (Not a big fan, but meh haha)
> 
> -My signature is so much better than yours-

Click to collapse



nobody asked you to 

Another brick in the wall - Korn


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 26, 2011)

Deacon Blue - ship called dignity

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 26, 2011)

Back in the days when I was young, Im not a kid anymore, but somedays I sit and wish I was a kid again.

Free Dirk!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 27, 2011)

JOZIF - Chicago (Original Mix) [Wolf + Lamb]


----------



## trell959 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm on one - Drake 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## black_label (Aug 27, 2011)

Dope - You spin me round

heard a manson remix of another song started looking for mixes


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 27, 2011)

Great Song!


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dead on arrival- fall out boy

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 27, 2011)

TJ Rehmi - The Escape


----------



## H_D_2 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm listening this every few hours 
Totally loving this song


I've never been afraid of the highest heights
Or afraid of flying now
I've never been afraid of the wildest fights
Not afraid of dying
But now I want off this ride cause you're scaring me
And I don't like where we're going
I need a new fun fair cause you're scaring me
And I don't like where we're going 

And now you're gonna miss me
I know you're gonna miss me
I guarantee you'll miss me
Cause you changed the way you kiss me

*BAMMMMM !!!*


----------



## Dirk (Aug 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Deacon Blue - ship called dignity
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse




You never let me down 

Wages Day was great too!



knowledge561 said:


> Back in the days when I was young, Im not a kid anymore, but somedays I sit and wish I was a kid again.
> 
> Free Dirk!!!

Click to collapse




What's all this 'Free Dirk' stuff i keep seeing? I like being tied up thank you very much! 

Now where's TRM....


----------



## McLabia (Aug 27, 2011)

Her voice is dope, and the beat is sick as hell.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> You never let me down
> 
> Wages Day was great too!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If you liked that the next one would have been to your taste too, it was Depeche Mode's "Enjoy The Silence"...

I may have even blown the dust off of Paul Hardcastles "19"....

(Twas No.1 when I was born)


----------



## samuel2706 (Aug 27, 2011)

<3


----------



## Dirk (Aug 27, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> If you liked that the next one would have been to your taste too, it was Depeche Mode's "Enjoy The Silence"...
> 
> I may have even blown the dust off of Paul Hardcastles "19"....
> 
> (Twas No.1 when I was born)

Click to collapse



I was 12!  The Commentators cover version, (19 not out), was funny as hell!

Love Depeche Mode. Everything Counts is one of my go to party night songs! 






^^ All voices done by Rory Bremner!


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 27, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I was 12!  The Commentators cover version, (19 not out), was funny as hell!
> 
> Love Depeche Mode. Everything Counts is one of my go to party night songs!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




bwahaha.... I had never heard that before. Thanks Dirk.

Currently listening to.....
The Prodigy - "Thunder"


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 27, 2011)

TJ Rehmi - You Are We Am I (Blue Mix)


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

The news!

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 27, 2011)

Never gets old.


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 27, 2011)

Slayer - "Seasons In The Abyss"



"dun dun dundun dun dun dundun dundun d-d-d- tshhh tshhh"
cymbal grabby goodness


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 27, 2011)

A mad clock ticking...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Aug 27, 2011)

"Heartless" - A Day To Remember


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

The toaster oven

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 27, 2011)

FatalityBoyZahy said:


> "Heartless" - A Day To Remember

Click to collapse



Such a good band

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

Radio.... No idea though whats the track

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2011)

Greenday - Paper Lanterns


----------



## dexter93 (Aug 28, 2011)

Money- the rolling stones

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Aug 28, 2011)

Masquerade - Lelia Broussard.

Sent via my magical HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 28, 2011)

An impact gun

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 29, 2011)

Donna Summer: I feel love (12")


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 29, 2011)

The Vaccines - "All In White"


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 29, 2011)

Zeppelin - d'yer mak'er

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 29, 2011)

J. Cole

Free Dirk!!!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2011)

Brain Damage & Eclipse - Pink Floyd


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 29, 2011)

Santigold - Lights Out


----------



## Loggerhead87 (Aug 29, 2011)

Southern Sun by Paul Oakenfold

Sent from my iNexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2011)

McLabia said:


> Her voice is dope, and the beat is sick as hell.

Click to collapse



Great song

Spose
I'm awesome 

-Figured i needed a signature for my phone. This is it......


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 30, 2011)

Sheila E: Love bizzare (12")


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 30, 2011)

A Day To Remember - Casablanca

Free Dirk!!!


----------



## PaganAng3l (Aug 30, 2011)

I wrestled a bear once - Tastes like kevin bacon

I would effing marry the girl singing that song

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 30, 2011)

The Crookers - Sveglia


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

Good for Great By Matt & Kim





On 
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## BlackX777 (Aug 30, 2011)

Rymdreglage - 8-bit trip


----------



## BeerChameleon (Aug 30, 2011)

We Used To Wait
By Arcade Fire




On Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## 8f86TcLjmt (Aug 30, 2011)

Archive - Again


----------



## El Mariach1 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ezekiel Honig, "More Human Than Human" music video

By the way the "what are you listening, youtube edition thread is close to this one!


----------



## torikorocks (Aug 31, 2011)

In a circle going round by old man markley.

Sent from my liberated Droid X.


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## dmcduck (Aug 31, 2011)

Spike Jones.  Seriously dating myself here.....


----------



## bclark (Aug 31, 2011)

Frank Turner-Love Ire and Song


----------



## McLabia (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## arcticwolf8 (Aug 31, 2011)

Rapper's Delight - Sugar Hill Gang
Live Like We're Dying - Kris Allen

(I work in a mall lol)


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

arcticwolf8 said:


> Rapper's Delight - Sugar Hill Gang
> Live Like We're Dying - Kris Allen
> 
> (I work in a mall lol)

Click to collapse



Hey rappers delight is a good song!!!
Edit: so is live like we're dyiing.  If you like country

Funtcase - .50 calibre


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 31, 2011)

The pool filter. Mmmm. Peace

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## RinZo (Aug 31, 2011)

Florence and The Machine - My Boy Builds Coffins


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 31, 2011)

When I used to go "Clubbing" I liked this tune.


----------



## ugosalines (Aug 31, 2011)

Neo - Ajajo

Defy - Tapatalk


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is another great "Club tune"


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 1, 2011)

deep blue - destroyer


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Sep 1, 2011)

Short haired tornado by Fair to Midland 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pulp - Like a friend.

-The original xda app is better than the pro, my more frequent spamming is proof-


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably my favorite song.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ Good man. One of my faves too.

"I am the son and the heir, of a shyness that is criminally vulgar..."


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ^^ Good man. One of my faves too.
> 
> "I am the son and the heir, of a shyness that is criminally vulgar..."

Click to collapse



They had some of the most compelling, clever, and witty lyrics!


----------



## iynfynity (Sep 2, 2011)

ricky babalu said:


> They had some of the most compelling, clever, and witty lyrics!

Click to collapse



Yes, love them too. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some new completely lame and slow songs on a radio I can't change frequency 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Modern World (Sep 2, 2011)

Snap Power
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGB9NuhXmmE


----------



## aumnevergiveup (Sep 2, 2011)

cherry belle 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A0GokwhXsQ


----------



## seensters (Sep 2, 2011)

party rock anthem


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away


----------



## lorenbo (Sep 2, 2011)

Redemption Song - Bob Marley


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 2, 2011)

JJ Cale - "Mama Don't"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## nyan (Sep 2, 2011)

how to hate - lil wayne


----------



## nyan (Sep 2, 2011)

what are you listening to?


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 2, 2011)

hot for teacher. Van Halen. \m/

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

Limp Bizkit - Nookie*



*Don't be hatin' just because i'm 'retro'


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Henley - The Boys Of Summer

Great song, and anyone who says otherwise is a soggy biscuit!


----------



## vanisleguy1976 (Sep 2, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Don Henley - The Boys Of Summer
> 
> Great song, and anyone who says otherwise is a soggy biscuit!

Click to collapse



 Awesome track, as summer winds down and autumn approaches!

_*Love* is better than anger. *Hope* is better than fear. *Optimism* is better than despair. So let us be loving, hopeful and optimistic. And *we will change the world*._


----------



## knowledge561 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mike G - Moracular World

Free Dirk!!!


----------



## ferencz1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Metallica - No Leaf Clover


----------



## Dirk (Sep 2, 2011)

Otis Redding -  I Can't Turn You Loose

Guys, if you're ever trying to impress a lady with the depth of your musical tastes, and how cultured you are... whilst simultaneously trying to get her out of her clothes...that great, great soul singer is an excellent wingman!*




*If she doesn't enjoy Otis she probably isn't classy enough for you anyway! Ditch her!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Spaceboy - David Bowie


----------



## erraz (Sep 3, 2011)

My two year old nephew snore.

Sent from the wastelands of fallout


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 3, 2011)

Love this song!


----------



## galaxys (Sep 4, 2011)

Take Me Away (Into The Night) - 4 Strings


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 4, 2011)

Lil phat - death before dishonor


----------



## bbily (Sep 4, 2011)

bbily junction - xda cellboys


----------



## mrcd (Sep 4, 2011)

street fighter ex


----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2011)

The rain outside my window. Apparently it's monsoon season again here in the UK!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The rain outside my window. Apparently it's monsoon season again here in the UK!

Click to collapse



"Dirk can't stand the rain...
On his window......
Bringing back sweet memories...."







Sorry, couldnt resist.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 4, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> "Dirk can't stand the rain...
> On his window......
> Bringing back sweet memories...."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actual ROFLs! 

(Anybody else think that in the bottom half of that picture she has a toe plugged into the mains?)


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 5, 2011)

Not usually a big fan of "covers", but this cover by Nouvelle Vague of one of my favorite bands is pretty good.


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 5, 2011)

Another Classic!


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 5, 2011)

Another Classic, I am on a roll! Thanks to the "Blue Moons" since 11 this morning.


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 5, 2011)

See what drinking does to you! Another classic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 5, 2011)

Somebody stop me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 5, 2011)

My Moment- Rebecca Black


----------



## knowledge561 (Sep 5, 2011)

Pizzaapu said:


> My Moment - Rebecca Black

Click to collapse



SMFH!!!

Coffee and Hip-Hop!!!


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Sep 5, 2011)

6foot 7foot - lil wayne

Sent from my XT720 using XDA App


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 5, 2011)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> 6foot 7foot - lil wayne
> 
> Sent from my XT720 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Grabe ba?! Ewan ko sa yo!


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 5, 2011)

Pizzaapu said:


> My Moment- Rebecca Black
> [YOUTUBE]
> <iframe width="1280" height="750" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2OxWD85Ngz4?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> gah why isnt my Youtube video showing???? Thanks button for whoever helps me : (

Click to collapse



Like this: Put this >2OxWD85Ngz4?rel in between the Youtube tags


----------



## husam666 (Sep 5, 2011)

Muse - Knights Of Cydonia.mp3


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bardo State Mariposa (Praful's Lovebug Remix)


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 6, 2011)

Local news


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 6, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Local news

Click to collapse



LMAO! 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 6, 2011)

The Cure - 10.15 Saturday Night


----------



## bclark (Sep 6, 2011)

Poison the Well - Naive Monarch


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 6, 2011)

Friday - Rebecca Black
Trololololo

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## Dirk (Sep 6, 2011)

*Two amazing singers...*


----------



## husam666 (Sep 6, 2011)

the dark side of the moon 
now, money


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 6, 2011)

Nine inch nails-- the fragile, entire album.



Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Roxy music - love is the drug


----------



## Flippy125 (Sep 7, 2011)

Infected Mushroom- Heavy Weight

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

I need a doctor - Eminem ft Dr. Dre


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 7, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Roxy music - love is the drug

Click to collapse



Great saxophone at the beginning. Saw "Ferry" in concert a few years back.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

INXS - Original Sin


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 7, 2011)

Party rock anthem by LMFAO

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## deliriousDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

bangalorerohan said:


> Party rock anthem by LMFAO
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Every day I'm shufflin 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## ferencz1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thievery corporation - Live


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 7, 2011)

Balboa towers - the acacia strain

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 charters


----------



## tessut (Sep 7, 2011)

Sum 41 blood in my eyes


----------



## husam666 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have no idea what
but media player says
Interstellar Overdrive [Full Version] - Pink Floyd


----------



## bimmernut318 (Sep 7, 2011)

Adelitas Way - Sick


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dj cam - felicity


----------



## rioko (Sep 8, 2011)

Memro - try not to worry 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHx7vaa9Fwo&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## cedriccc (Sep 8, 2011)

fedde le grand - so much love


----------



## Dirk (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## hogart (Sep 8, 2011)

Mustasch - Mine


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## wmsforties (Sep 8, 2011)

Monster Magnet, And God Says No

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 8, 2011)

Depeche mode - Agent orange


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2011)

hot stuff- the rolling stones


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

Will you stop your slacker crap!!!?



The Unforgiven III - Metallica


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Will you stop your slacker crap!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> The Unforgiven III - Metallica

Click to collapse



No.....

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## iceflow420 (Sep 9, 2011)

Kid Rock - Born Free

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 9, 2011)

iceflow420 said:


> Kid Rock - Born Free
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



+ 1,great song for being right around the corner of 9/11

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 9, 2011)

Great Song!!!!!

You can see John Lennon sitting on stage at 56 sec. and again at 1:16 sec.


----------



## galaxys (Sep 9, 2011)

4 AM (Adam K & Soha Mix) - Kaskade


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Elecktroids - Time Tunnel


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

Where is my mind - Placebo


----------



## Uhro (Sep 9, 2011)

Adept - The Business of Living


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 9, 2011)

Shadow play - Rory Gallagher 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

Cherub Rock - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Kalei.DOS (Sep 9, 2011)

*Empire Of The Sun - We Are The People*


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Cherub Rock - The Smashing Pumpkins

Click to collapse












10chars


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 9, 2011)

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## sfand (Sep 9, 2011)

Arlandria - Foo Fighters


----------



## yoshimitsuHD2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Lady Gaga - The Edge Of Glory


----------



## personaje (Sep 9, 2011)

yoshimitsuHD2 said:


> Lady Gaga - The Edge Of Glory

Click to collapse



One of my favorites songs


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

pretend we're dead - L7


----------



## studacris (Sep 9, 2011)

Dance yrself clean - lcd soundsystem


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 9, 2011)

Junior Boys - You'll Improve Me


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

Bob Dylan - It Ain't me babe


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

Epic - Faith No More

thx dirk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Epic - Faith No More
> 
> thx dirk

Click to collapse



NP mate! If it hadn't have been for a friend of mine i would never have gotten into Pink Floyd. Imagine a life without the Floyd! 

Enjoy!


Nirvana - In Bloom


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 9, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> NP mate! If it hadn't have been for a friend of mine i would never have gotten into Pink Floyd. Imagine a life without the Floyd!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a local band here played another brick in the wall once and i couldn't get over it 
worthless 

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


>

Click to collapse



-Enters Mr. Show off-


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> -Enters Mr. Show off-

Click to collapse



It looks nicer then typing text in, plus at least im not saying slacker premium radio. Also in my pictures it doesn't say slacker anywhere


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 10, 2011)

Hollywood life-T hood 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app


----------



## studacris (Sep 10, 2011)

Bury me in smoke - DOWN


----------



## vhs_29 (Sep 10, 2011)

Demon Cleaner - Kyuss


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 10, 2011)

vhs_29 said:


> Demon Cleaner - Kyuss

Click to collapse



YEEEEAAAASSSSSSS!!!
GO ON SON. GET IN THERE!!!

Lol. 
Too enthusiastic? 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 10, 2011)

conantroutman said:
			
		

> Too enthusiastic?

Click to collapse



just a Whee bit


----------



## raving_nanza (Sep 10, 2011)

luniz - i got 5 on it


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 10, 2011)

U2 -War
------------


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 10, 2011)

raving_nanza said:


> just a Whee bit

Click to collapse



meh, overruled.....

I dont know what to listen to.....
Maybe some Leonard Cohen..........


----------



## BodenM (Sep 11, 2011)

Turret Wife Serenade - Aperture Science Psychoacoustics Laboratory

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running CyanogenMod 7.0.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 11, 2011)

Don McLean - "American Pie"


----------



## studacris (Sep 11, 2011)

A new level - pantera


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 11, 2011)

sfand said:


> Arlandria - Foo Fighters

Click to collapse



Not my favorite from Wasting Light but good

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 11, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> U2 -War
> ------------

Click to collapse



+ over 9000

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

dexter's and twitch's voice


----------



## Soul Train (Sep 11, 2011)

r.kelly - i can't sleep 'rmx'


----------



## galaxys (Sep 11, 2011)

Can't Sleep (Tri-State Remixed) - Above & Beyond


----------



## shahkam (Sep 11, 2011)

Zero 76 - Dj Tiësto.
Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Sep 11, 2011)

shahkam said:


> Zero 76 - Dj Tiësto.
> Sent from my X10i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Also ft  maxway... Good song...listened to young lions? Hopefully i'll see tiësto on the 23rd... Trance4Life... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

Malibu - Hole


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Baby - Justin Bieber
...
(runs away) 
  

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Baby - Justin Bieber
> ...
> (runs away)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



da f___??? 


Crawling - Linkin Park


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> da f___???
> 
> 
> Crawling - Linkin Park

Click to collapse



Haha jk 
Paint it black - Rolling stones

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Haha jk
> Paint it black - Rolling stones
> 
> ¤Violets are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice... I'm jealous. 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nice... I'm jealous.
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



Because you obviously can't listen to it 

¤Violets are red,
Roses are blue,
Wait, what?
I have no idea what I'm saying,
But you lost the game¤


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## BodenM (Sep 12, 2011)

Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites - Skrillex

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running CyanogenMod 7.0.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz

Click to collapse



Good song 

Hersey - Nine Inch Nails

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## theebest (Sep 12, 2011)

I just finished listening to that song ...

Savior - Rise Against



BodenM said:


> Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites - Skrillex
> 
> Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running CyanogenMod 7.0.3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC G2 using XDA app


----------



## davidc23 (Sep 12, 2011)

A day to remember - 2nd sucks

Sent from my Evo using XDA App


----------



## Soul Train (Sep 12, 2011)

rihanna - whats my name

it's the soooooooouuuul train!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 12, 2011)

Union Of Knives → Violence & Birdsong


----------



## bclark (Sep 13, 2011)

Placebo - Bruise Pristine


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2011)

THE LAST DAYS OF SUMMER 2011 - DJ ZAK HAMBURG (sorry for the caps)


----------



## knowledge561 (Sep 13, 2011)

Chasing Thrill - Say You Believe

In The Cut, In The Cut Rolling Doobies Up!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2011)

HouseOfMaru - Dj chuckpee


----------



## INSM Sin (Sep 13, 2011)

blunt blowin

bad bad leroy brown - jim croce

thats how i roll.


----------



## adyingbreed771 (Sep 13, 2011)

The devils own - five finger death punch    

Sent from my Perm Rooted HTC EVO 3D hboot 1.50


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2011)

the 6 AM news on the radio


----------



## Pizzaapu (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## TweeMee (Sep 13, 2011)

Thirty Seconds To Mars - This is War


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 13, 2011)

Hot Chocolate: It Started With A Kiss
Greatest Hits Of The 80's (1998)
04:02


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2011)

John Foxx - Blurred Girl


----------



## madafakas (Sep 13, 2011)

ATB - Let you go ... Best artist ever!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2011)

John Foxx - Tiny Colour Movies - Kurfürstendamm


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah..........The 80's



---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------

*"You may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful wife…..and you may ask yourself, How did I get here?"*


----------



## Archer (Sep 14, 2011)

Nine Black Alps.  Give it a listen if you like guitary rock stuff...


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2011)

New Order - Blue Monday rmx


You ppl really do not understand we have a youtube thread!!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> New Order - Blue Monday rmx
> 
> 
> You ppl really do not understand we have a youtube thread!!

Click to collapse



that should be in bold and huge letters


----------



## Twister_777 (Sep 14, 2011)

The Crystal Method - Born Too Slow


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Wish you were here - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse




Awesome! 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> ...aes eht rednu
> peed morf tneS

Click to collapse



never gets old


----------



## BodenM (Sep 14, 2011)

Friendly Aerial Faith Plate - Aperture Science Psychoacoustics Laboratory

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire running CyanogenMod 7.0.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## xdohboi (Sep 14, 2011)

U&I (Laidback Luke Remix) - GTA


----------



## damdi (Sep 14, 2011)

The Game - Martians vs Goblins


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2011)

The Final Cut album by Pink Floyd
now: The Gunners Dream


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 14, 2011)

damdi said:


> The Game - Martians vs Goblins

Click to collapse



Ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2011)

John Foxx & Louis Gordon - A Million Cars


----------



## McLabia (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## DoctorScience (Sep 15, 2011)

Anubis Gate - Beyond Redemption


----------



## voyager_s (Sep 15, 2011)

Right now... Got my nexus s on shuffle mode and rocking: Ain't hard to find - 2pac

 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2011)

Pantha Du Prince - Bolder


----------



## galaxys (Sep 15, 2011)

Ressurection (space club mix) - PPK


----------



## aleo1203 (Sep 15, 2011)

Threw It On The Ground - The Lonely Island


----------



## Dirk (Sep 15, 2011)

aleo1203 said:


> Threw It On The Ground - The Lonely Island

Click to collapse




Excellent song


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 15, 2011)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood: Rage Hard [Young Person's Guide To The 12" Mix]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 6 
10:04


----------



## leezrd (Sep 15, 2011)

Paffendorf- "Crazy sexy marvelous"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shine on you crazy diamond ( part 1-7) - Pink Floyd


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 15, 2011)

Change your mind - All American Rejects

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## rYuuk (Sep 15, 2011)

Blue foundation - Eyes on fire (zeds dead remix)

______________________________________
Sent from Xperia Arc
~Running DooMKernel[Rev : v10][FW:4.0.A.2.368]
~Dont forget to say thanks.Just click on the lower right corner thanks button.


----------



## kramstarr (Sep 15, 2011)

Ill Bill - The hour of reprisal - My Uncle


----------



## husam666 (Sep 15, 2011)

Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 15, 2011)

Paul Simon - "you can call me Al"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2011)

Miguel Campbell - Something Special - Hot Creations


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 16, 2011)

Deep Mix Moscow


----------



## Mimis_69 (Sep 16, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/yabowzu


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

All The Right Moves - One Republic


----------



## xdohboi (Sep 16, 2011)

Turn it Down - Kaskade


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Karma Police - Radiohead

Click to collapse



Great tune!

Otis Redding - Try A Little Tenderness

Edit: Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven (Fancied something epic! Next up Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond)


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 16, 2011)

Viva la revolición - Lila Downs


----------



## nyan (Sep 16, 2011)

**** you by ceelo

Sent from my Shakira using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

China Girl - David Bowie


----------



## Dirk (Sep 16, 2011)

Tracey Chapman - Talkin bout a revolution

Elton John - Rocket Man

The Cure - Pictures Of You

"I've been looking so long at my pictures of
you that I almost believe that they're real
I've been living so long with my pictures of you that
I almost believe that the pictures are all I can
feel

Remembering you standing quiet in the rain as
I ran to your heart to be near
And we kissed as the sky fell in holding you close how I always held close in your fear
Remembering you running soft through the night
You were bigger and brighter and whiter than snow
Screamed at the make-believe screamed at the sky
And you finally found all your courage to let it all go

Remembering you fallen into my arms
Crying for the death of your heart
You were stone white so delicate
So lost in the cold
You were always so lost in the dark, remembering you
How you used to be so drowned you were
Angels so much more than everything
oh hold for the last time then slip away quietly
Open my eyes but i never see anything

If only I had thought of the right words I could
have held on to your heart
If only I'd thought of the right words I wouldn't be breaking apart all my pictures of you

Looking so long at these pictures of you but I
never hold on to your heart
Looking so long for the words to be true but always just breaking apart my pictures of you

There was nothing in the world that I ever
wanted more
Than to feel you deep in my heart
There was nothing in the world that I ever
wanted more
Than to never feel the breaking apart
My pictures of you.."

Great song!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dogs - Pink Floyd
and whatever else I have in my music library


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

One of my top 10:

Band Of Horses - The Funeral


----------



## xdohboi (Sep 17, 2011)

Maximal Crazy - Tiesto


----------



## blashrrt (Sep 17, 2011)

Sarah Brightman

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Sep 17, 2011)

Ghosts N Stuff (Nero's remix) - Deadmau5


----------



## leezrd (Sep 17, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Ghosts N Stuff (Nero's remix) - Deadmau5

Click to collapse



Have u heard "creep" by deadmouse?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Sep 17, 2011)

xdohboi said:


> Maximal Crazy - Tiesto

Click to collapse



Were did you get good copy? Wicked song but all I can find from concerts... I suppose to see him next friday in charleston

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## McLabia (Sep 17, 2011)

Cause....well....I like em chunky...


----------



## xdohboi (Sep 17, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Were did you get good copy? Wicked song but all I can find from concerts... I suppose to see him next friday in charleston
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When I get home I will let you know. I have it bookmarked and I can't really remembrance it right now... if you.know what imean. But yes, that song is crazy!
I can't stop listening to the new kaskade song though.

P.S. This is the only time I love auto correct. Lol

evo.3D


----------



## leezrd (Sep 17, 2011)

xdohboi said:


> When I get home I will let you know. I have it bookmarked and I can't really remembrance it right now... if you.know what imean. But yes, that song is crazy!
> I can't stop listening to the new kaskade song though.
> 
> P.S. This is the only time I love auto correct. Lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Nvm found it... Which new song? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## xdohboi (Sep 17, 2011)

leezrd said:


> Nvm found it... Which new song?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Turn it down

evo.3D


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

Smashing Pumpkins - Zeitgeist

Not expecting it to be anywhere near as good as the early stuff, but worth a try!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Smashing Pumpkins - Zeitgeist
> 
> Not expecting it to be anywhere near as good as the early stuff, but worth a try!

Click to collapse



I thought it was quite good.....


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> I thought it was quite good.....

Click to collapse



It's not bad by any means. There's a couple of tracks that i'd listen to again, ('United States' has got that epic feel of earlier songs like Silverfuck or Starla for instance),  but having grown up with their early works that'll always be their best for me. I'm glad Corgan is still out there making music though.

My fave Pumpkins songs in no particular order:

Tritessa
Cherub Rock
Here Is No Why
I am One
Today
Starla
Disarm
Rhinoceros
Bullet With Butterfly Wings
Silverfuck
Muzzle
Frail And Bedazzled
Mayonaise
Ava Adore
Honestly (Zwan)

Love this performance:


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> It's not bad by any means. There's a couple of tracks that i'd listen to again, ('United States' has got that epic feel of earlier songs like Silverfuck or Starla for instance),  but having grown up with their early works that'll always be their best for me. I'm glad Corgan is still out there making music though.
> 
> My fave Pumpkins songs in no particular order:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waiting for download to finish so that I can listen to The Smashing Pumpkins - Starla

thx Dirk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Waiting for download to finish so that I can listen to The Smashing Pumpkins - Starla
> 
> thx Dirk

Click to collapse



NP mate. I've been on a Smashing Pumpkins kick all day. Working my way through all the albums and reading all the wikipedia entries.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> NP mate. I've been on a Smashing Pumpkins kick all day. Working my way through all the albums and reading all the wikipedia entries.

Click to collapse



I'm gonna look for the discography on a legitimate online music store   
they are better than I expected


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 17, 2011)

Paul Simon - "Graceland" (the whole record not just the song)

I'm turning into my old man...... meh


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ..
> they are better than I expected

Click to collapse



Have you heard of a band called 'Hole'? Courtney Love's band, (widow of Kurt Cobain)

Live Through This was a good grunge album, but their next... the bands third album, Celebrity Skin had a bit of input from Billy Corgan. He played bass on a couple of track and co-wrote some others. Brilliant album and well worth a listen too.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 17, 2011)

La niebla - Concha Buika


----------



## odl (Sep 17, 2011)

richard cheese - imperial march.. ;-)


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Have you heard of a band called 'Hole'? Courtney Love's band, (widow of Kurt Cobain)
> 
> Live Through This was a good grunge album, but their next... the bands third album, Celebrity Skin had a bit of input from Billy Corgan. He played bass on a couple of track and co-wrote some others. Brilliant album and well worth a listen too.

Click to collapse



yes, from the songs you gave me, really awesome

@conantroutman, (my edited post) yeah right


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> @conantroutman, (my edited post) yeah right

Click to collapse






Depeche Mode - "Violator"


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Paul Simon - "Graceland" (the whole record not just the song)
> 
> I'm turning into my old man...... meh

Click to collapse



Nothing to be ashamed of there! I listen to Graceland regularly, as well as the Simon and Garfunkel greatest hits. In fact:

S & G - I Am A Rock


----------



## knowledge561 (Sep 17, 2011)

Justin Timberlake - Summer Love

Uhhhh.....ummm.....**Fainted from Signature Fright**


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> *Justin Timberlake* - Summer Love
> 
> Uhhhh.....ummm.....**Fainted from Signature Fright**

Click to collapse



Talk of fainting... 



The Jam - Going Underground

Edit: Grindhouse (Death Proof) Soundtrack. Tarantino knows how to score a movie!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great one!, and now I´m on:

Depeche Mode - Get the balance right



conantroutman said:


> Depeche Mode - "Violator"

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Sep 17, 2011)

Depeche Mode - It's No Good

Edit: Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 17, 2011)

Audio is very low on this so crank it up!!!



---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

*Underworld - Beautiful Burnout
*


----------



## ssjacex4 (Sep 18, 2011)

Open till Midnight  by Adema


----------



## McLabia (Sep 18, 2011)

I dont give a damn who you are or how old you are. This **** still slumps.


----------



## xdohboi (Sep 18, 2011)

Revolver (avicii remix) - philter

evo.3D


----------



## Cheer98 (Sep 18, 2011)

Heartbreaker by john mayer


----------



## Delanoister (Sep 18, 2011)

Power Rangers Theme 

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




Cheer98 said:


> Heartbreaker by john mayer

Click to collapse



John mayer is my favs


----------



## xdohboi (Sep 18, 2011)

Revolver (Avicii partial edit) - Philter

edit: if anybody has the full version. please link it.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

ricky babalu said:


> Audio is very low on this so crank it up!!!

Click to collapse



I enjoyed listening to that again. Thanks!


----------



## Mcds (Sep 18, 2011)

Eternal Mana - little boy


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



So confusing now...we have a consolidated youtube thread so shouldn't they go in there 

I would like to see one music, one video, one joke, and one image thread stickied. Whose palm do i need to cross with silver?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> So confusing now...we have a consolidated youtube thread so shouldn't they go in there
> 
> I would like to see one music, one video, one joke, and one image thread stickied. Whose palm do i need to cross with silver?

Click to collapse



lol, I meant the "what you are listening to (youtube edition)" thread, give me a sec and I'll bump it for you


----------



## lazyeejay (Sep 18, 2011)

2Pac vs Elvis, my own mix on YouTube;-)

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, I meant the "what you are listening to (youtube edition)" thread, give me a sec and I'll bump it for you

Click to collapse



I got it.. but surely that's redundant now that we have a stickied youtube thread? See, confusion abounds...! 

How about this:

One 'Video' sticky (youtube/wimp/vimeo etc, general videos)
One 'Music' sticky (what are you listening etc, including music videos)
One 'Image' sticky (All images)
One 'Joke' sticky (All jokes)

Once i win the Euromillions i'm going for a hostile takeover of XDA just to sort out the OT stickies 

Actually, come to think of it that would be a cool investment!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> I got it.. but surely that's redundant now that we have a stickied youtube thread? See, confusion abounds...!
> 
> How about this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, yup 

I agree with that


Listening to:
Between Angles And Insects - Papa Roach


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, yup
> 
> I agree with that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"There's no money, there's no possessions, only obsession...i don't need that..."


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 18, 2011)

Johnny b Goode - Chuck Berry 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 18, 2011)

Edith Piaf & Théo Sarapo - A Quoi Ça Sert L'amour Film De Louis Clichy


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Edith Piaf & Théo Sarapo - A Quoi Ça Sert L'amour Film De Louis Clichy

Click to collapse



ok.... 

Rockstar - Nickelback


----------



## Dirk (Sep 18, 2011)

...some amazing drumming 

http://www.wimp.com/classicalpiece/


----------



## slimshady322 (Sep 18, 2011)

"Headlines" by Drake


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Sep 18, 2011)

slimshady322 said:


> "Headlines" by Drake

Click to collapse



This

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## knowledge561 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mt Eden Dubstep - Sarah McLachlan: Silence

#SWAG!!!


----------



## galaxys (Sep 19, 2011)

For A Lifetime (Oceanlab Remix) - Ascension


----------



## lodoss22 (Sep 19, 2011)

"Mr. Saxo Beat" by Alexandra Stan, very catchy song and sexy.


----------



## blu3zy (Sep 19, 2011)

steve vai - christmas time is here (or will be soon)


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 19, 2011)

Psycho- soad

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## leezrd (Sep 19, 2011)

!!!!TRANCE CLASSIC..!!!!	  Flaming june - bt.....

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?deskto...e.com/watch?v=UfG-GSwUhSU&v=UfG-GSwUhSU&gl=US

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 19, 2011)

LEGENDS OF SYNTHPOP: DE / VISION + IRIS
(sorry for he caps)


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd

(damn this sh!+ is 23 minutes long )


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2011)

Jazzmatazz - The rythm


----------



## System92 (Sep 20, 2011)

A momentary lapse of reason - Pink Floyd

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2011)

local news
--------


----------



## studacris (Sep 20, 2011)

Manic depression - jimi hendrix.


a frustrating mess indeed...


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

O Canada


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

Papercut - Linkin Park

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Papercut - Linkin Park
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



damn I miss that song


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> damn I miss that song

Click to collapse



Then download it? Duh haha

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

I wanna f*** a dog in the a** - Blink 182   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I wanna f*** a dog in the a** - Blink 182
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lmao. cool song


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lmao. cool song

Click to collapse



When you F*cked Grandpa 
By
Blink 182


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> When you F*cked Grandpa
> By
> Blink 182

Click to collapse



no more slacker crap, woo hoo


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> When you F*cked Grandpa
> By
> Blink 182

Click to collapse



They have lots of songs like that  But I don't listen to them

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Ten years after - I'm going home (I wish I could play guitar like that  )

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no more slacker crap, woo hoo

Click to collapse



thats because that wasn't playing on slacker.

Meaning more slacker crap on the way  

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




idavid_ said:


> They have lots of songs like that  But I don't listen to them
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Like 

Blowjobs


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Pan African Orchestra - Michu


----------



## galaxys (Sep 21, 2011)

Watching You (Non Vocal Club Mix) - DJ Darkzone


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

not gonna get fooled again - the who


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 21, 2011)

P.y.t. Michael Jackson

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nightmares on wax - Riders on the storm mx


----------



## Dirk (Sep 21, 2011)

*Dirk is sad!*

One of my favourite bands of all time has just announced that they have split.  Three decades of great music... they don't make 'em like this any more!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R.E.M.

R.E.M only for the rest of the week, in tribute.


R.E.M - It's The End Of The World As We Know It








I look a lot like Michael Stipe, if you've ever wondered!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 21, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> One of my favourite bands of all time has just announced that they have split.  Three decades of great music... they don't make 'em like this any more!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R.E.M.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




R.E.M

SPLIT!!!

WHAT?!?!?!?!?


Sad indeed ive been listening to them over 10 years


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2011)

dirkgently1 said:


> one of my favourite bands of all time has just announced that they have split.  three decades of great music... They don't make 'em like this any more!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/r.e.m.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2011)

berlin express - die russen kommen


----------



## Dirk (Sep 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> R.E.M
> 
> SPLIT!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> nnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Click to collapse



Sucks, doesn't it? Mind you, their best music has come and gone and it's not like they haven't furnished us with a wealth of great music in those thirty years. I think what i will miss are the live performances. If you've never seen them play, they put on a great show!

I used to have this on VHS and i played it until the tape was borked:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/R-M-Road-Mo...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1316634510&sr=1-1

R.I.P

Edit: My R.E.M playlist:

01 R.E.M. - Pop Song 89.mp3
02 R.E.M. - Finest Worksong.mp3
03 R.E.M. - Radio Song.mp3
04 R.E.M. - What's The Frequency, Kenneth.mp3
05 R.E.M. - Let Me In.mp3
06 R.E.M. - The Sidewinder Sleeps Tonite.mp3
07 R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts.mp3
08 R.E.M. - Stand.mp3
09 R.E.M. - Near Wild Heaven.mp3
10 R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World As We Know It.mp3
11 R.E.M. - Strange Currencies.mp3
12 R.E.M. - Orange Crush.mp3
13 R.E.M. - The One I Love.mp3
14 R.E.M. - Find the River.mp3
15 R.E.M. - Bang And Blame.mp3
16 R.E.M. - Country Feedback.mp3
17 R.E.M. - Man On The Moon.mp3
18 R.E.M. - Night swimming.mp3
19 R.E.M. - Radio Free Europe.mp3


----------



## CB620 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 21, 2011)

*X* fans: Awesome version of "Blue Spark"


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 22, 2011)

The Trololo song ...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 22, 2011)

The Crystal Method - "Comin Back"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)

Enya - Orinocco flow


----------



## torikorocks (Sep 22, 2011)

Rockstar- nickleback

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## JeramyEggs (Sep 22, 2011)

Enya is like heaven, but you guys are missing out if you haven't been listening to Milford, and Sons...Little lion man, and cave, etc.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## studacris (Sep 22, 2011)

Mastodon - Black Tongue


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mozart Meets Cuba - Hasta la Vista Mozart


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 22, 2011)

Eddie Vedder - "Longing To Belong"


----------



## jj03 (Sep 22, 2011)

listening to Estranged by guns n roses followed by 24 hour party people by the happy mondays.

9/11. Never forget.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 22, 2011)

Chuck Berry - You Never Can Tell

(Back to R.E.M tomorrow)


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2011)

the light bulb


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2011)

Siouxie and the banshees - Israel


----------



## galaxys (Sep 23, 2011)

Waiting (Houses Of The Molé) - Alain Jourgensen & Ministry


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## goodye (Sep 23, 2011)

Adele - Rolling in the deep


----------



## DnaPolymerase (Sep 23, 2011)

Guilty Gear XX Accent Core Original Soundtrack.

Always loved GG OST. Pure Epicness.


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## studacris (Sep 23, 2011)

Odyssey - kyuss


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Local news


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunshine of your love - Cream

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 23, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Sunshine of your love - Cream
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



While your phone may = Fail.
Your taste in music = Win




Eddie Vedder - Again...


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> While your phone may = Fail.
> Your taste in music = Win

Click to collapse



I was going to say something, but you are a mod, so








But thank you, sir   

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 23, 2011)

Chamak challo - Akon

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium app


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bostich+Fussible Nortec - I Count the ways Nortec Ska Mix Natema


----------



## Dirk (Sep 23, 2011)

Presidents Of The USA - Peaches

Anybody remember this?


----------



## Lordrdx666 (Sep 23, 2011)

Tunnel vision by john petrucci

Mind blasting instrumental rock! 

  

Tapashocked  via my gt-I9003 with a random keyboard of my choice !


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

Comfortably Numb - David Bowie & David Gilmour


----------



## Lordrdx666 (Sep 23, 2011)

Previous song over now going to listen to :

Comfortably numb by Pink Floyd

It is 0138 right now here in my country and after a hard day of work, frustrating kids and bad drivers on the road... this song keeps me prepped up for the coming day ... 

After that I might listen to the queenscryche and dream theater version of the same! 

Edit : Wow you also listening to the same.. yay!!! Epic song and epic guitar solo in the end ....

Tapashocked  via my gt-I9003 with a random keyboard of my choice !


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

Lordrdx666 said:


> Previous song over now going to listen to :
> 
> Comfortably numb by Pink Floyd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cheers dude 
i'm listening to it again, it's so addictive


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Presidents Of The USA - Peaches
> 
> Anybody remember this?

Click to collapse



Hahaha I remember this song.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2011)

Open Mind - Blackfield


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)

Nacha Pop - Chica de Ayer


----------



## RinZo (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## largemansmay (Sep 23, 2011)

led zeppelin rock and roll...a classic


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Omnichron (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2011)

RadioMoscow - Mix Live

Oh you n00bs don´t understand the youtube thread is not this one


----------



## TJBunch1228 (Sep 24, 2011)

The entire soundtrack to Inception.

Sent from my LG G2x


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 24, 2011)

Chevelle - I get it

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## diskoteer (Sep 24, 2011)

FluxFM

http://www.fluxfm.de/player/


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

Perez Prado - Mambo n0. 8


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Some bugs that make a freaky sound at night... Here we call them "griloi"

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 24, 2011)

Groove Salad:

http://somafm.com/play/groovesalad


----------



## Dirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Queen - Tie Your Mother Down


----------



## Lordrdx666 (Sep 24, 2011)

Innuendo - queen 

Tapashocked  via my gt-I9003 with a random keyboard of my choice !


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2011)

Chris Daughtry - Im Going Home
on Big R Radio - Soft 106.2 FM


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 24, 2011)

Pumped up kicks. Foster the people

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2011)

Moscowradio - mix


----------



## jimbo.levy (Sep 25, 2011)

A Shrine To Madness - The Black Dahlia Murder

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2011)

Fela kuti - international thief


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## dexter93 (Sep 25, 2011)

You really don't want to know 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## Dirk (Sep 25, 2011)

*This:*

01 Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody.mp3
02 Queen - Tie Your Mother Down.mp3
03 Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls.mp3
04 Queen - Under Pressure.mp3
05 Queen - We Are The Champions.mp3
06 Queen - Radio Ga Ga.mp3
07 Queen - I Want It All.mp3
08 Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love.mp3
09 Queen - I Want To Break Free.mp3
10 Queen - Save Me.mp3
11 Queen - Somebody To Love.mp3
12 Queen - Now I'm Here.mp3
13 Queen - Hammer To Fall.mp3
14 Queen - Seven Seas Of Rhye.mp3


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bluetech - Shakatura


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 25, 2011)

Bloc Party - A Weekend In The City

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## cleggs (Sep 25, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> 01 Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody.mp3
> 02 Queen - Tie Your Mother Down.mp3
> 03 Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls.mp3
> 04 Queen - Under Pressure.mp3
> ...

Click to collapse




You sir, have very good taste.


----------



## ymereg3333 (Sep 26, 2011)

ricky babalu said:


> Groove Salad:

Click to collapse



Groove salad is amazing. I've found some favorite artist from that radio!


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace of base - all that she wants 


Yes really.....

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## ymereg3333 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm listening to: 
Ashbury Heights - Derrick is a strange machine
catchy dark futurepop..


----------



## T3HBR1AN (Sep 26, 2011)

Getter - Extermination Process

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## rYuuk (Sep 26, 2011)

PRODIGY - Spitfire

______________________________________
Sent from Xperia Arc
~Running DooMKernel[Rev : v10][FW:4.0.A.2.368]
~Dont forget to say thanks.Just click on the lower right corner thanks button.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cure - A Forest


----------



## Lordrdx666 (Sep 26, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> 01 Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody.mp3
> 02 Queen - Tie Your Mother Down.mp3
> 03 Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls.mp3
> 04 Queen - Under Pressure.mp3
> ...

Click to collapse



Hardcore queen lover ain't you mate ??? 

Will post my driving music list soon!

Prepare to be zapped and shocked !

Tapashocked  via my gt-I9003 with a random keyboard of my choice !


----------



## studacris (Sep 26, 2011)

Naked and famous - Presidents of the United States of America.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wild Is The Wind - David Bowie


----------



## rYuuk (Sep 26, 2011)

Badan pe Sitare lapete hue - prince(1969) .....Shammi kapoor


----------



## Dirk (Sep 26, 2011)

Lordrdx666 said:


> Hardcore queen lover ain't you mate ???
> 
> Will post my driving music list soon!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Born again you might say!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

Carved On A Stone - Conantroutman


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

Incubus - Clean

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Incubus - Clean
> 
> Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app

Click to collapse



Im going to see them next wednesday


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im going to see them next wednesday

Click to collapse



Jealous am I.

Fall into sleep - Mudvayne

Sent from my Frosty phone using the xda app


----------



## hiitti (Sep 26, 2011)

Whatever my fiancée listens to...  Usually good stuff as well :S


----------



## anfield9 (Sep 26, 2011)

Example - Kickstats, i'm love it


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey You - Pink Floyd


----------



## galaxys (Sep 27, 2011)

So What (The Mind Is a Terrible Thing to Taste) - Ministry (Alain Jourgensen)


----------



## Gorkde (Sep 27, 2011)

Hier kommt Alex - Die toten Hosen


----------



## Breakthecycle2 (Sep 27, 2011)

STAIND.....


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2011)

Jay-Z
Lucifer


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bluetech - shakatura


----------



## mattfmartin (Sep 27, 2011)

The voices in my head


----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 27, 2011)

mattfmartin said:


> The voices in my head

Click to collapse



Those are always good company. 

Little sister - Queens of the stone age

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2011)

The Final Cut album - Pink Floyd .... again


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 27, 2011)

New order - blue monday rmx


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 27, 2011)

White room - Cream

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## 8f86TcLjmt (Sep 28, 2011)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bunte Bummler - You're Mine (Sasch BBC & Caspar Remix)


----------



## MickyGix (Sep 28, 2011)

BFMV, Sonic Syndicate and Parkway Drive just to name a few


----------



## jj03 (Sep 28, 2011)

start my way home from work with a bang...Hallelujah by happy mondays (club mix ) and change pace after that with guns n roses 'you could be mine' followed by 'paradise city'...


----------



## conantroutman (Sep 28, 2011)

The Teenagers with Frankie Lymon - Why Do Fools Fall In Love

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## fryck (Sep 28, 2011)

Staind - Not Again


----------



## BeerChameleon (Sep 28, 2011)

fryck said:


> Staind - Not Again

Click to collapse



Love STAIND!!!!

Saw them on Sunday and they put on a great show.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lose Yourself - Eminem


----------



## gab2012 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well...my son left his ipod in my car 2 weeks ago and hasn't bothered to pick it up.

Been listening to Bullet For My Valentine and Asking Alexandria and other stuff he has on it


----------



## studacris (Sep 29, 2011)

Are you sure it isn't his girlfriends iPod with that girly "music"?

Lol J/K 



anyway:
eyes:closed - the contortionist


----------



## galaxys (Sep 29, 2011)

Come Home (Michael Cassette remix) - Oceanlab


----------



## McLabia (Sep 29, 2011)

Till the coffin slams. Phins up! 






Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse INFECTED Synergy bolt running Ziggys latest.


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## I_am_Error (Sep 29, 2011)

A place for my head - Linkin Park

Now:

Drones - Rise Against

And now:

The singing sea - ? YouTube it if you're curious. I like it 

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Sep 29, 2011)

McLabia said:


> Till the coffin slams. Phins up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Youtube embedding FAIL!


----------



## MetalDroid (Sep 29, 2011)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning

Yeah!


----------



## Dirk (Sep 29, 2011)

MetalDroid said:


> Metallica - Ride the Lightning
> 
> Yeah!

Click to collapse



Old Skool!


----------



## androidino95 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, Im gonna have one hell of a music playlist 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## grakon (Sep 29, 2011)

musical youth, pass the dutchie album


----------



## Pluto (Sep 30, 2011)

Kno (of CunninLynguists) - Graveyard

DWAM!!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2011)

Over The Hills And Far Away - Garry Moore


----------



## move_over (Sep 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Over The Hills And Far Away - Garry Moore

Click to collapse



This, only by Led Zeppelin


----------



## studacris (Sep 30, 2011)

Flesh into gear - camp kill yourself (aka - cky)


----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

ACDC - You Shook Me All Night Long

First party song of this Friday night!


----------



## watt9493 (Sep 30, 2011)

studacris said:


> Flesh into gear - camp kill yourself (aka - cky)

Click to collapse



I grew up with that band!

Higher-creed

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## gpzeroone (Sep 30, 2011)

Angel - Vitamin String Quartet


----------



## Dirk (Sep 30, 2011)

'Joliet' Jake Blues - She Caught The Katy


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 1, 2011)

New Day - Kanye West and Jay Z


----------



## bofhemeritus (Oct 1, 2011)

Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## galaxys (Oct 1, 2011)

Rapture 07 (Starkillers Dirty Girl Remix) - Iio


----------



## trell959 (Oct 1, 2011)

Gorkde said:


> Hier kommt Alex - Die toten Hosen

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## KB0SDQ (Oct 1, 2011)

Eric Clapton-Wonderfull tonight


----------



## scoffyburito (Oct 1, 2011)

David guetta - The Alphabeat 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## wildestpixel (Oct 1, 2011)

Andy C - Nightlife 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Transformer TF101 with Prime 1.9 @ 1.68


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 1, 2011)

Martians vs Goblins - Game feat. Tyler, The Creator


----------



## jonny68 (Oct 1, 2011)

Queen @ Live Aid, Wembley 1985 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7002417054368545663


----------



## killall (Oct 2, 2011)

Sloop John B - Lonnie Donegan


----------



## knapz (Oct 2, 2011)

Black and Yellow


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 2, 2011)

Modest mouse-float on

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## trell959 (Oct 2, 2011)

Coming home - arms and belli remix

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## WhoWhere (Oct 2, 2011)

VAST - Tattoo of Your Name


----------



## Dirk (Oct 2, 2011)

Verdi - Aroldo Overture


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

The who - My generation

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## TheX-Zero (Oct 2, 2011)

Marlon Roudette - New Age


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1YABGdai5k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1YABGdai5k&feature=player_embedded

Click to collapse



Trolololololol 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 2, 2011)

Kiss from a rose - seal

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2011)

the zipper of my guitar's bag


----------



## falcons2 (Oct 3, 2011)

In the end - linkin park 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 3, 2011)

Crawling - Linkin Park

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## falcons2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Numb - linkin park 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 3, 2011)

the second stage turbine blade- coheed and cambria


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

I Fought The Law - The Clash (5 times in a row)


----------



## Dirk (Oct 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I Fought The Law - The Clash (5 times in a row)

Click to collapse



Only 5? 

Great song though.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Only 5?
> 
> Great song though.

Click to collapse



got interrupted by people 

yup, playing in my head since the morning lol


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 3, 2011)

The blonde lead the blind- streetlight manifesto

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## falcons2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Anything linkin park 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## themichelanne (Oct 4, 2011)

Modestep - Sunlight


----------



## husam666 (Oct 4, 2011)

Invincible - Muse


----------



## chrisnkazz (Oct 4, 2011)

Kickapoo. 
Tenacious D 

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 4, 2011)

chrisnkazz said:


> Kickapoo.
> Tenacious D
> 
> Sent from my U20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ftw!! Movie was awesome  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## xpecial11 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sagopa Kajmer - Bu Islerden Elini Cek *


----------



## jonny68 (Oct 4, 2011)

Classic from 1990


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicolas Jaar - Live, Label Showcase at the Bunker - sexhouse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

All Incubus Albums to get ready for the concert tommorrow. 

Oh and just for husam:

Incubus Albums
On
Slacker Premium Radio


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

jonny68 said:


> Classic from 1990

Click to collapse



Yes - classic is true.

Old, but this is older, but never gets old...

http://grooveshark.com/s/Walk+On+By/2xaJdk?src=5

or 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqfqVDHNW6c


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> Yes - classic is true.
> 
> Old, but this is older, but never gets old...
> 
> http://grooveshark.com/s/Walk+On+By/2xaJdk?src=5

Click to collapse



 Y U POST A LINK TO 404 Error


----------



## Archer (Oct 4, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Y U POST A LINK TO 404 Error

Click to collapse



  It worked for me, and I wasn't signed in or anything.  Screw you Grooveshark, with your free unlimited music service that I can access easily from anywhere in the world.

I've edited the post with a youtube link now.

Cheers


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 4, 2011)

johncmolyneux said:


> It worked for me, and I wasn't signed in or anything.  Screw you Grooveshark, with your free unlimited music service that I can access easily from anywhere in the world.
> 
> I've edited the post with a youtube link now.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



LOL

no worries

i actually like grooveshark and i pay 3 bucks a month for no ads and mobile streaming cause i got locked in at the price b4 they raised it to 9   its awesome i bet people are jelly of me 

I also have a slacker premium subscription, its like my new xm plus i can listen to music on demand and create playlists and stations and can listen to sports and customize it how i please definitly worth it. Pandora i dont have or use any more as slacker is better


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 4, 2011)

Run through the jungle- CCR

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## eTechUncut (Oct 5, 2011)

n-words in paris - jay and kanye


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 5, 2011)

Heart-shaped box - Nirvana

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## watt9493 (Oct 5, 2011)

Chuck-wiz khalifa

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 5, 2011)

Dr Octagon - "Bear Witness"

http://grooveshark.com/s/Bear+Witness/6RAkh?src=5


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2011)

Oliver Koletzki feat. Fran - Hypnotized


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 6, 2011)

President Carter - Lil Wayne


----------



## darkpalosx (Oct 6, 2011)

Move like a jagger - maroon 5


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 6, 2011)

Schubert, cos I can haz culture. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## nadram (Oct 6, 2011)

The blind stares of a million pairs of eyes
Lookin hard but won't realize
that they can never see, the P

2Pac - You can't see me

Old school moment ><


----------



## T3HBR1AN (Oct 6, 2011)

Chemicals - armor for sleep

Sent from my rooted and debloated X2!


----------



## knowledge561 (Oct 6, 2011)

T3HBR1AN said:


> Chemicals - armor for sleep
> 
> Sent from my rooted and debloated X2!

Click to collapse




Finally. Another Armor For Sleep fan. My favorite musicians in the world.

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 6, 2011)

No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 6, 2011)

S.c.i.e.n.c.e. -incubus

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 6, 2011)

Caribou - rmxd


----------



## antica (Oct 6, 2011)

Attack Again - Noisecontrollers


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 6, 2011)

Hip Hop Hooray – Naughty By Nature


----------



## Eletax (Oct 6, 2011)

*LMFAO*

LMFAO - Sexy and I know it!


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 6, 2011)

Local radio...

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dusty kid - fly rmx


----------



## dkdude36 (Oct 7, 2011)

cool -earl sweatshirt and mike g

that's odd future if you dont know them


----------



## Dirk (Oct 7, 2011)

Rage Against The Machine - Bombtrack

Kickin' tune!


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

Pendulum -Watercolour.mp3


----------



## Sensor1 (Oct 7, 2011)

filth.fm - dubstep rules


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 7, 2011)

Music Syle -Diva


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dubfire - Reject


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 8, 2011)

The horrible sound of me doing work.

-How cruel is the golden rule, when the lives we live are all golden plated-


----------



## Dirk (Oct 8, 2011)

Queen - Save Me


----------



## chrisnkazz (Oct 9, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Queen - Save Me

Click to collapse



Queen = epic

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Oct 9, 2011)

Plastic Fantastic Lover - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

chrisnkazz said:


> Queen = epic
> 
> Sent from my U20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



queen = justin beiber wannbes


----------



## emmelee (Oct 9, 2011)

absolute garbage—the greatest hits compilation of garbage    brings back tons of elementary school memories.


----------



## digitalnerd (Oct 9, 2011)

WU-Tang forever!!

for real.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 9, 2011)

Loungeradio - Loungeking


----------



## Sinaptik (Oct 9, 2011)

One Republic : Good Life
Coldplay : Paradise


----------



## husam666 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sinaptik said:


> One Republic : Good Life
> Coldplay : Paradise

Click to collapse



AWESOME!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Oct 10, 2011)

Since I've been loving you- led zeppelin  10 times non stop replay 

 ...aes eht rednu
peed morf tneS


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSkP3uym5k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Gartrax (Oct 10, 2011)

The Cure - Boys Don't Cry

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## Lightning5trike (Oct 10, 2011)

Dragonforce - Through the Fire and Flames


----------



## FaberOSK (Oct 10, 2011)

Noisia - Split the atom


----------



## RinZo (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> AWESOME!!!

Click to collapse



I will co-sign this statement.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2011)

Caifanes - Viento


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

Jupitor
By 
311
on 
Pandora Free Radio


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2011)

Soft Cell - Tainted love rmx


----------



## androidino95 (Oct 10, 2011)

Calyx - Follow the Leader

-Yo momma's so stupid she finds iOS complicated.-


----------



## croperas (Oct 10, 2011)

Natalie Imbruglia - Torn


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Jupitor
> By
> 311
> on
> Pandora Free Radio

Click to collapse



no more slaker? 
HAHA


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no more slaker?
> HAHA

Click to collapse



Go read the story in the mafia thread


----------



## shadow65781 (Oct 10, 2011)

Blondie. Panic of girls 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Juls317 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sail - AWOLNATION on Spotify

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## zzrisk (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello - SHINee

KPOP!


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 11, 2011)

Right Here - MellowHype


----------



## husam666 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nothing - A


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 11, 2011)

Radiohead - "OK Computer"

If you do not own a copy of this album then please remove yourself from the gene pool.....

No, seriously..............


----------



## azyouthinkeyeiz (Oct 11, 2011)

If not now, when - Incubus

And that's about the most pretentious thing I've ever heard someone say about garbage. ;-)


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 11, 2011)

This: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyzpjEuAjcw&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Iwo66 (Oct 11, 2011)

Madonna - Vogue


----------



## qwertyx7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nature Boy - AfroBlue


----------



## Dirk (Oct 11, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Radiohead - "OK Computer"
> 
> If you do not own a copy of this album then please remove yourself from the gene pool.....
> 
> No, seriously..............

Click to collapse



What's an '...Album'? 



Does it matter if i prefer Pablo Honey? Ok Computer was a bit pants in comparison!


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 11, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> What's an '...Album'?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter if i prefer Pablo Honey? Ok Computer was a bit pants in comparison!

Click to collapse



What matters is that you prefer one from before OK computer and not after...


----------



## knowledge561 (Oct 11, 2011)

Tech N9ne - Trapped In A Psychos Body

Whooo! (Cole Voice...)


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Luke vibert - voyage into the unknown


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

Help is on the way
by
Rise Against
On
Sirius XM Online Satellite Radio


----------



## dryumyum (Oct 11, 2011)

I am listening to Movie Bodyguard songs -Hindi ...and love them!


----------



## gelff (Oct 11, 2011)

Loreena McKennitt - The Book of Secrets


----------



## studacris (Oct 11, 2011)

No quarter - 
if you don't know the band then may the flying spaghetti monster have mercy on your soul!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)

The Middle
By
Jimmy Eat World
On
Sirius XM Online Satellite Radio


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## likeurface (Oct 11, 2011)

Who's your daddy-Benny Benassi

sent from my Swagged out EVO, and yes, b_tches be on my d_ck


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Portishead - Nobody rmx


----------



## dajmacd (Oct 11, 2011)

The Ocean - Zepp


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## GeneratedUserName (Oct 12, 2011)

The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Moscow live deep trance


----------



## edgemaster191 (Oct 12, 2011)

Skrillex - First of the Year (Equinox)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g&ob=av2e


----------



## jolle-pe (Oct 12, 2011)

Gipsy Kings - Hotel California (from The Big Lebwoski)


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2011)

coming back to life - pink floyd


----------



## DonaldTsang (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEdkAqoTlNo 0.0


----------



## aliciameyer (Oct 12, 2011)

wild world - mike bailey (Ending of SKINS)


----------



## Cabanne (Oct 12, 2011)

Johnny Winter - Little wing : D


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 12, 2011)

The Who - Who are you

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## atomixxx (Oct 12, 2011)

Iron Maiden-Aces High


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mike oldfield - tubular bells rmx


----------



## Dirk (Oct 12, 2011)

atomixxx said:


> Iron Maiden-Aces High

Click to collapse



Man, i haven't heard that for years!

From 'Powerslave', right?

I don't even have that album any more as i got it on Vinyl originally!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dj Krush -Late night sessions


----------



## likeurface (Oct 12, 2011)

Graffiti6- Annie you save me

sent from my Swagged out EVO, and yes, b_tches be on my d_ck


----------



## ghstrdr1985 (Oct 13, 2011)

The remix of Marvin's Room by JoJo is pretty damn good. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

Drive
By 
Incubus
On
Pandora Free Radio (No more slacker because of them not accepting my perfectly good credit card  )


----------



## falcons2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Valentine's day - linkin park 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## galaxys (Oct 13, 2011)

Bulletproof (Zinc Remix) - La Roux


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

This Aint a Love Song - Bon Jovi


----------



## Silppa (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm listening one of my dubstep playlists


----------



## Bodisson (Oct 13, 2011)

David Bowie: Golden Years
Station To Station (1976)
04:02


----------



## faka tm*Sap* (Oct 13, 2011)

*Misfits - Famous Monsters (1999) *


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wearing the inside out - pink floyd


----------



## KingSquareGame (Oct 13, 2011)

Tanzwut - Bitte, Bitte


----------



## Ugene (Oct 13, 2011)

UNKLE - Rabbit In Your Headlights


----------



## studacris (Oct 13, 2011)

The new animals as leaders album in repeat!


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 13, 2011)

Descending - Lamb of God

-Hercules grabbed my post, and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## debsattam (Oct 13, 2011)

Lightning5trike said:


> Dragonforce - Through the Fire and Flames

Click to collapse



Woaha dude its good to know that someone listen to real music .
I love Herman li he is so fast and fantastic.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## debsattam (Oct 13, 2011)

Ma playlist goes like this
bullet for my Valentine - tears don't fall
Slayer -skeletons of society
Pantera -  cemetery gates
Lamb of God - laid to rest
Children of bodom - six pounder,bed of razors
Torsofuck - raped by elephants 
Disturbed - down with the sickness
Gorgoroth - processed by Satan
Dimmu borgir - the choosen legacy
Cradle of filth - nympletamine
Dragonforce- through the fire & flames, heroes of our time
Inflames - December flowers
METALLICA - UNFORGIVEN 3 EEEE
And this is called real music other musics like pop and hip hop are craps, metal rox \m/


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

debsattam said:


> Ma playlist goes like this
> bullet for my Valentine - tears don't fall
> Slayer -skeletons of society
> Pantera -  cemetery gates
> ...

Click to collapse



Just what my list was like before I realized that Metal is overrated, useless and noise pollution 
of course there are some exceptions


----------



## debsattam (Oct 13, 2011)

Mikulec said:


> *Waking the Demon - Bullet for My Valentine*

Click to collapse



Love bfmv they are one of ma fav and the song too

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## debsattam (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Just what my list was like before I realized that Metal is overrated, useless and noise pollution
> of course there are some exceptions

Click to collapse



Its not overrated man its growing and growing in a fast rate because its the true music.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

debsattam said:


> Its not overrated man its growing and growing in a fast rate because its the true music.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



it's not, it's just people screaming and playing the drums and guitars like idiots, however thrash metal is enjoyable to me, you need a playlist makeover to know what the music is


----------



## debsattam (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's not, it's just people screaming and playing the drums and guitars like idiots, however thrash metal is enjoyable to me, you need a playlist makeover to know what the music is

Click to collapse



U know some people don't deserves the best because the have been designed to like  garbages 
And you are one of them how can u tell its screaming with idiot guitarist

I am giving u challenge if u can play better than Alexis laiho than I will give u 500 usd
Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

if by better you mean faster, then keep your 500 to yourself, and you know a lot of people are going to start flaming you now that you said that i like garbage, and i didn't say idiot guitarists, i said playing like idiots, music is about feelings not about playing fast or making impossible riffs, im sorry sir, but you are the one listening to the garbage, you have been ripped off


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

Screaming is not singing and not enjoyable to listen to and have no real talent...

How the sell albums to record companies is beyond me.

Y people like it? 


Hard rock is where its at.

Metal ugh......... headache....

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




> bullet for my Valentine - tears don't fall
> 
> Disturbed - down with the sickness
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




These three are good..




Dragonforce- through the fire & flames, heroes of our time
 This is good but since it was overplayed on guitar hero and even put on guitar hero ruined the song for me...


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's not, it's just people screaming and playing the drums and guitars like idiots

Click to collapse



You sound like a grandpa. Lolz

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> You sound like a grandpa. Lolz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



where did i put my teeth


----------



## debsattam (Oct 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if by better you mean faster, then keep your 500 to yourself, and you know a lot of people are going to start flaming you now that you said that i like garbage, and i didn't say idiot guitarists, i said playing like idiots, music is about feelings not about playing fast or making impossible riffs, im sorry sir, but you are the one listening to the garbage, you have been ripped off

Click to collapse



Hey man I am really sorry acc iI am not that bad but still I can't stop it somebody says something about metal
But I also respect other genres except hip hop and pop I live pink Floyd too
If u can forgive me I will be greatfull to u

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 13, 2011)

debsattam said:


> Hey man I am really sorry acc iI am not that bad but still I can't stop it somebody says something about metal
> But I also respect other genres except hip hop and pop I live pink Floyd too
> If u can forgive me I will be greatfull to u
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Applause* Way to be the bigger man


----------



## doccubus (Oct 13, 2011)

Lana Del Rey's Video Games/Blue Jeans


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

debsattam said:


> Hey man I am really sorry acc iI am not that bad but still I can't stop it somebody says something about metal
> But I also respect other genres except hip hop and pop I live pink Floyd too
> If u can forgive me I will be greatfull to u
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ok, idk what to say really, but apology accepted.


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

Teh Who - Won't get fooled again 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## eTechUncut (Oct 13, 2011)

Uncle Murda – Warning remix feat. French Montana, Jadakiss, Styles P, Jim Jones, Vado & Camron

#Gangsta!


----------



## Ugene (Oct 13, 2011)

Gomer Pyle - Bring On The Diesel

Fine dutch stoner rock!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 13, 2011)

supermassive blackhole - muse


----------



## sc300jz (Oct 13, 2011)

Day away - Frank Ocean


----------



## galaxys (Oct 15, 2011)

Listen To Your Heart (Furious F Ez Extended Mix) - D.H.T.


----------



## studacris (Oct 15, 2011)

April Ethereal - Opeth


----------



## rYuuk (Oct 15, 2011)

Listening to Foolish people talking around me


----------



## jab88 (Oct 15, 2011)

Justice - Civilization


----------



## Pulsas (Oct 15, 2011)

Amanda Lear - I Don't Like Disco


----------



## likeurface (Oct 15, 2011)

Listening to my mom yelling at me

sent from my Swagged out EVO, and yes, b_tches be on my d_ck


----------



## banana4444 (Oct 16, 2011)

guns n' roses - paradise city


----------



## spikeyjohnson (Oct 16, 2011)

Actually not listening to music but listening/watching Person of Interest's last episode on CBS's website.


----------



## husky69 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lost in Manele - Äl Jawala


----------



## TheKing90 (Oct 16, 2011)

DEVolution - Good Love (Alesso Remix)


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB_Ajfe1H2w&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## whiteline_ni (Oct 17, 2011)

Snoop Dogg...Doggumentary

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## Omnichron (Oct 17, 2011)

Gothminister - Dark Side.mp3

Sent from my Dell Venue using xda premium


----------



## allenma88 (Oct 17, 2011)

Kid Cudi- Up Up and Away


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2011)

Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## scottspa74 (Oct 17, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Teh Who - Won't get fooled again
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



You know its THE WHO, not TEH WHO, , right?  (Maybe its a hiphopbonics thing- but prob not, if you're listening to the who  )

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 17, 2011)

scottspa74 said:


> You know its THE WHO, not TEH WHO, , right?  (Maybe its a hiphopbonics thing- but prob not, if you're listening to the who  )
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know that, dude. It was on purpose 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 17, 2011)

Born to Die by Instrumenti http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8IzWO99VEI


----------



## gordon2001 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sandman Dummies - Schnatterinchen


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 18, 2011)

Marek Hemmann - Left (feat Fabian Reichelt)


----------



## eTechUncut (Oct 18, 2011)

one of ours - mobb deep


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2011)

the usual:
Invincible - Muse


----------



## mwiborn (Oct 18, 2011)

James LaBrie - One more time


----------



## collller (Oct 18, 2011)

*Skrillex*

Skrillex - Rock n Roll (Will Take You to the Mountain)


----------



## Jaunzems (Oct 18, 2011)

Millionaire by Queens of The Stone Age
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMd6CcX7yPA


----------



## scarecrowz (Oct 18, 2011)

Stop Crying Your Heart Out - Oasis


----------



## falcons2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah - usher

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Oct 19, 2011)

"Angel Eyes"-Raghav 

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Oct 19, 2011)

Everything - Buckcherry

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Len (Oct 19, 2011)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Len (Oct 19, 2011)

Queen - We Will Rock You & We Are The Champions


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

f*** a dog - blink-182


----------



## BoOsT (Oct 19, 2011)

The new FFDP album!!

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4g using XDA's awesome app.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Keep Your Hands To Yourself - Georgia Satellites


----------



## Dirk (Oct 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Keep Your Hands To Yourself - Georgia Satellites

Click to collapse



Check out the Blues Travellor song - 'Maybe i'm wrong'. It is EPIC. Includes the best harmonica playing i have ever heard, and i love that instrument!


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Check out the Blues Travellor song - 'Maybe i'm wrong'. It is EPIC. Includes the best harmonica playing i have ever heard, and i love that instrument!

Click to collapse



yup that^^


----------



## GuestK007 (Oct 20, 2011)

Weightless - Marconi Union.........ZZZzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bodisson (Oct 20, 2011)

Meat Loaf: I'd Do Anything For Love
Top 100 Pop Love Songs (1993)
12:00


----------



## BeerChameleon (Oct 20, 2011)

Ghost on the dance floor.
By
Blink 182
On
Grooveshark Everywhere Subscription only 3 bucks a month for me


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 21, 2011)

Temptations - 2Pac


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ambient selections-brian eno


----------



## hackenhack (Oct 21, 2011)

lamb of god - remorse is for the dead


----------



## leikamkei (Oct 21, 2011)

Mt Eden Dubstep - Sierra Leone


----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

Kicking off this Friday nights' party:

B-52's - Roam


----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

Elvis Costello - Watching The Detectives


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

Where Did You Sleep Last Night - Me lol


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Where Did You Sleep Last Night - Me lol

Click to collapse



Me lol? Ok lol 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Me lol? Ok lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



i meant Me as in me, Husam, and lol as in lol


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i meant Me as in me, Husam, and lol as in lol

Click to collapse



Ahh ok lol. But which version are you playing? The Nirvana or Leadbelly one?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Ahh ok lol. But which version are you playing? The Nirvana or Leadbelly one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Nirvana, I didn't know that there is another version


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nirvana, I didn't know that there is another version

Click to collapse



Leadbelly one is the earliest recorded version (I think), it's from 1944  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Leadbelly one is the earliest recorded version (I think), it's from 1944
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



I just listened to it, it suck Dx


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I just listened to it, it suck Dx

Click to collapse



Meh... I'm not even gonna say anything 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Meh... I'm not even gonna say anything
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



you should say sorry


----------



## Dirk (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm so impressed that i'm not the only person here who remembers Leadbelly..!

Anyway..

The Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise

Billy Corgan is still the reigning lyricist champion of the last decade! Only Morrissey could challenge that crown, and that's an entirely other decade!


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 21, 2011)

The Who - Pinball Wizard (again) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## kaminari84 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweat - Snoop Dogg Guetta Rmx


----------



## eTechUncut (Oct 22, 2011)

intl players anthem - ugk ft outkast


----------



## beepFTW (Oct 22, 2011)

Mirror - Lil' Wayne


----------



## Dirk (Oct 22, 2011)

Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 22, 2011)

All About The LGs - IFHT feat. Chengman & Gentleman's Vibe.mp3 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## iX-Thunder (Oct 22, 2011)

System of a Down - Chop Suey


----------



## Saenzscene (Oct 22, 2011)

Walking Alone(Original Mix) - Dirty South


----------



## falcons2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Bleed it out - linkin park 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## fatrix1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I like it remix by enrique iglesia and t.i.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## NightHawk877 (Oct 23, 2011)

Let Me Rediscover You - Downhere


----------



## galaxys (Oct 23, 2011)

Shooting Stars (techno mix) - Bag Raiders


----------



## eTechUncut (Oct 23, 2011)

iX-Thunder said:


> System of a Down - Chop Suey

Click to collapse



now i wanna play toxicity


----------



## android022 (Oct 24, 2011)

Muscles ( Dudi Sharon '11 Club Mix ) - Club69 ft. Suzanne Palmer


----------



## mattkroeder (Oct 24, 2011)

Our Lady Peace - 4am


----------



## husam666 (Oct 24, 2011)

Loser - Beck


----------



## butyok13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Stromae- Alors on danse


----------



## knowledge561 (Oct 24, 2011)

butyok13 said:


> Stromae- Alors on danse

Click to collapse



Great song.

Whooo! (Cole Voice...)


----------



## bigfdaddy (Oct 25, 2011)

Alice in chains-Down in a hole

Sent from my PG06100 using xda premium


----------



## tp76 (Oct 25, 2011)

I was listening to the unplugged album yesterday, sometimes I forget how good those guys really were

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Pennyroyal Tea - Nirvana


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 25, 2011)

Aerials - SOAD

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Doll Parts - Hole


----------



## debsattam (Oct 25, 2011)

m listening to thy light


----------



## Zephyrty (Oct 26, 2011)

King Of Spain - The Tallest Man On Earth


----------



## knowledge561 (Oct 26, 2011)

Deadmau5 - Sophie Needs A Ladder

Whooo! (Cole Voice...)


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jazzmatazz - intro


----------



## albert666 (Oct 26, 2011)

Meshuggah - chaosphere

Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium


----------



## studacris (Oct 26, 2011)

albert666 said:


> Meshuggah - chaosphere
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good man!

In Death is life-Meshuggah


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

18 & Life - Skidrow


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 26, 2011)

AC/DC -	Night prowler 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## slinkyslinky (Oct 26, 2011)

Pomplamoose - Beat it


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 26, 2011)

The wind blows - The All American Rejects

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## husam666 (Oct 26, 2011)

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## shahkam (Oct 26, 2011)

Ludovico Eunaudi - nuvole bianche and completely different dj tiesto - elements of life and zero 76 any tiesto fans ? 

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2011)

Cry for You [Radio Mix] - September


----------



## albert666 (Oct 27, 2011)

Novembre - Come Perriot.

I would advice all to give it a listen. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium


----------



## kl1k (Oct 27, 2011)

Avenged Sevenfold - Fiction


----------



## monaliza (Oct 27, 2011)

*Arrow What are you listening to?*

Dark side - Kelly Clarkson
Embroidery designs


----------



## conantroutman (Oct 27, 2011)

Portishead - Dummy


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2011)

Lounge radio - the lounge king show (recorded)


----------



## Deleted member 3247037 (Oct 28, 2011)

Tills the world ends


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 28, 2011)

Reservoir dogs - soundtrack


----------



## luxstar (Oct 28, 2011)

Tiesto's Club Life


----------



## josefcrist (Oct 28, 2011)

I am listening to a laptop hard drive.


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 29, 2011)

Landslide - Smashing Pumpkins

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## Karakoram2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Listened to project pat, big tymers, alchemists, snoop, and owl city today on a long drive.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## galaxys (Oct 29, 2011)

In My Arms ( Bimbo Jones Mix) - Plumb


----------



## BicolXpress (Oct 29, 2011)

The beat of my heart...

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## opheliac333 (Oct 29, 2011)

Trust - Bitter Ruin


----------



## fansile (Oct 29, 2011)

rolling in the deep
a very beautiful song.


----------



## LuzDeLaLuna (Oct 29, 2011)

i listening:
Mago de OZ - Aquelarre


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 29, 2011)

LOTR theme song

I don't think words can describe the epicness of it  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 29, 2011)

Toby Tobias- Tomorrow's Bringing (Lee Foss My Hands Smell Of Sleep Remix)


----------



## jeanporro (Oct 29, 2011)

Format B - Biker Meth


----------



## Juls317 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hometsead High School's marching band show at the ISSMA State Finals competition

Sent by Thor's SGS4G from Valhalla using the xda app


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Bogey man. --tech n9ne

Sent from my Google Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## darthbadar (Oct 30, 2011)

AKA... Broken Arrow - Noel Gallagher's High Flying Birds

Sent from my HTC Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 30, 2011)

Maceo Plex - Can't Leave You Official Music Video


----------



## falcons2 (Oct 30, 2011)

Better with the lights off - new boyz 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## cashyftw (Oct 31, 2011)

Bitter taste- three days grace 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## moonzbabysh (Oct 31, 2011)

Mirror - lil Wayne 

Sent from my MB855


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Art Department - We Call Love (feat. Soul Clap & Osunlade)


----------



## InfiniteRisen (Oct 31, 2011)

Noisestorm - Survival


----------



## DanTehMan01 (Oct 31, 2011)

Im Not Ok (I Promise) - My Chemical Romance


Its a slow day in the office today...


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 31, 2011)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free bird

Trying to play the solo and failing 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Oct 31, 2011)

Want you gone - Portal 2 soundtrack

(Portal <33)

-Hercules composed this post and threw it at your face to be read-


----------



## ensshibata (Oct 31, 2011)

Dragonforce - Through The Fire And Flames


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2011)

Computer fans everywhere ugh, I hate modern technology


----------



## bruflot (Oct 31, 2011)

Cinema by Skrillex

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Oct 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Computer fans everywhere ugh, I hate modern technology

Click to collapse



Not me  I agree though  

AC/DC -  Sin city 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Dirk (Oct 31, 2011)

RudedawgMaster said:


> Everclear - Return to Santa Monica

Click to collapse



Is that different to 'Santa Monica'? 

Coz i love that song! 'Return to...', i've not heard of before?


----------



## Amber18 (Nov 1, 2011)

Fire- Camp Rock 2 soundtrack


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 1, 2011)

Relax dude, there´s great music for all



husam666 said:


> Computer fans everywhere ugh, I hate modern technology

Click to collapse



------------------


Art Department - Why rmx


----------



## rafaeker19 (Nov 1, 2011)

Smells like teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## mattfmartin (Nov 1, 2011)

All that remains


----------



## studacris (Nov 1, 2011)

Roger alan wade - butt ugly slut


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2011)

Where is my love - Blackfield


----------



## PhazEx8 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nicola Fasano vs Pat-Rich - Happy Birthday (Radio Mix) 

sice its my birthday


----------



## bangalorerohan (Nov 1, 2011)

Superman- Eminem!


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 2, 2011)

Blunt Blowin' - Lil Wayne


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Super Flu - He-Man (Original Mix)


----------



## bee mcfly (Nov 2, 2011)

Just finished dark side of the moon ink Floyd now I'm playing watch the throne : Jay-z kanye west
Must say I'm really surprised and pleased with the variety in this thread 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

Sea of Sorrow - Alice in Chains

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 2, 2011)

The Who - Won't get fooled again (again, and I love that song) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Dirk (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> The Who - Won't get fooled again (again, and I love that song)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



EPIC song! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Listened to it myself a few times this week already. Can never get enough of that sound.


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 2, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> EPIC song!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, pure awesomeness  Trying to play it on piano, but it's hard if you only have a toy piano xD 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yup, pure awesomeness  Trying to play it on piano, but it's hard if you only have a toy piano xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e

Click to collapse



Wanna buy mine? It's definitely not a toy. 

Btw

Dust in the wind - Kansas

"You're normal and well-adjusted? Must be something wrong with you. Have a pill." - DirkGently


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 2, 2011)

Kraftwerk: The Model
80's << Reloaded [Disc 3 of 3] (2003)
03:40


----------



## weeo (Nov 2, 2011)

Listening to my silly teacher...


----------



## androidino95 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dope - Everything Sucks

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2011)

The Orb - Plateau rmx


----------



## manimmal (Nov 2, 2011)

Burning in the Skies - Linkin Park


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 3, 2011)

Billy Idol: Mony Mony [Live]
80's << Reloaded [Disc 2 of 3] (2003)
04:09


----------



## jetfin (Nov 3, 2011)

Hologram - Proto cosmos

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Nov 3, 2011)

Does it ever cross anybody else's mind that the OP should be changed to something that isn't Kylie Minogue?

It disturbs me.


----------



## bruflot (Nov 3, 2011)

When I'm looking at these people's music taste, I'm starting to think you're all old retired grannies :0

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 3, 2011)

bruflot said:


> When I'm looking at these people's music taste, I'm starting to think you're all old retired grannies :0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha nope, I just always listen to songs that are older than me 

Cream - Crossroads

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## UlvWolf (Nov 3, 2011)

Stray - Wolf's Rain OST


----------



## bbily (Nov 4, 2011)

lord of the dance


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 4, 2011)

A crazy mechanics professor


My kaiser still rocks


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2011)

3 words only


----------



## Slack Babbath (Nov 4, 2011)

Steven Wilson - Deform to form a star

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Juls317 (Nov 4, 2011)

My chem teacher teaching 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## erraz (Nov 4, 2011)

Juls317 said:


> My chem teacher teaching
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App

Click to collapse



I hated chemistry


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 4, 2011)

It's working - MGMT.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Blocoholi (Nov 5, 2011)

M83 - New Map (from "Hurry up, we're dreaming)


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 5, 2011)

I Gotta Chick - Tyrese


----------



## muerteman (Nov 5, 2011)

And We Danced- Macklemore


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Nov 5, 2011)

Thug mansion - TuPac

I am my mom's "little elitest"
Deal with it!


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Nov 5, 2011)

Headlines - Drake

Welcome to the DARKSIDE


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 6, 2011)

Brain Stew - Green day

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Juls317 (Nov 6, 2011)

erraz said:


> I hated chemistry

Click to collapse



I loveee it. But im kind of a science nerd so i guess it comes with it

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Nov 6, 2011)

Castles In the Sky (Extended Mix) - Ian Van Dahl featuring Marsha


----------



## captain67 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cuts Marked In The March of Men - Coheed & Cambria

Sent from the best phone ever


----------



## jmollabi (Nov 6, 2011)

nagging by wife

Sent from my Optimus 3D using XDA App


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 6, 2011)

ZZ Top - "Eliminator"


----------



## neXt___ (Nov 6, 2011)

KAT - Mag-sex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDuxTgSynLU

Polish metal from the '80


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 6, 2011)

AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## zeuzx (Nov 6, 2011)

is listening greenday-whatsername


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 7, 2011)

Over and Over - Nelly feat. Tim McGraw


----------



## snerism (Nov 7, 2011)

Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet with Butterfly Wings


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Joy Division - Heart And Soul


----------



## CB620 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 7, 2011)

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## watt9493 (Nov 7, 2011)

Til i collapse l- eminem

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## RinZo (Nov 7, 2011)

Kool Moe Dee - 50 ways


----------



## galaxys (Nov 8, 2011)

Minimal (Tocadisco's Sunday At Space Mix) - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 8, 2011)

Uncle Otis - Game


----------



## mrrick (Nov 8, 2011)

Oficially leaked. 






*insert sig here*


----------



## captain67 (Nov 8, 2011)

mrrick said:


> Oficially leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice theme you have there

Sent from the best phone ever


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 8, 2011)

Fun Boy Three & Bananarama: It Ain't What You Do It's The Way That You Do It
80's << Reloaded [Disc 3 of 3] (2003)
02:47


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

Malibu - Hole


----------



## Speeria (Nov 8, 2011)

Arming van Buuren 

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Lounge radio - the lounge king (recorded)


----------



## dryumyum (Nov 8, 2011)

*SeXy - And I Know It* -- LMFAO


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hero of the Day - Metallica


----------



## dementor123 (Nov 8, 2011)

munni badnaam hui - Mika

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Star Slinger - Elizabeth Fraser (Cocteau Twins Rework)


----------



## ultradie (Nov 9, 2011)

The big sleep - streetlight manifesto

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

Nothing left to lose - Puddle of mud.

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 9, 2011)

Paint it black - Rolling Stones

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## hcramer (Nov 9, 2011)

Aura Dione - Into the Wild and then immediately Rihanna (featuring Calvin Harris) - We Found Love


----------



## swift2989 (Nov 9, 2011)

Finger Eleven - Paralyzer

Sent from my BAD @$$ EVO using XDA app.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Chemical Brothers - My Elastic Eye


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 10, 2011)

I Got Five On It - The Luniz


----------



## kakahikmatx (Nov 10, 2011)

Craig David - Unbelievable


----------



## iX-Thunder (Nov 10, 2011)

Rage Against The Machine - Guerrilla Radio


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 10, 2011)

U2 - Angel of Harlem


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 10, 2011)

Queen - Another one bites the dust







¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## info[]box1 (Nov 10, 2011)

A private melody in my head. The voice singing the melody said don't share it. 

Who detached us feat. (Steve Jobs) - Nipsey Hussle

Sent from my Google Nexus S 4G running brainmaster's MIUI using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Nov 10, 2011)

Blurry By Puddle Of Mudd
On 
Pandora Free Radio


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Blurry By Puddle Of Mudd
> On
> Pandora Free Radio

Click to collapse



Good song. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2011)

Fear - OneRepublic


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

SKRILLEX - Kill EVERYBODY


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Nov 11, 2011)

Feather- Nujabes

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk app.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 11, 2011)

Neon Indian - 6669 (I Don't Know If You Know)


----------



## T.C.P (Nov 11, 2011)

Peter griffin bird is the word

Sent from my SGS2


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Nov 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Peter griffin bird is the word
> 
> Sent from my SGS2

Click to collapse



LMFAO I swear I just listened to that as my dad embarrassed me with the dance. So funny!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 11, 2011)

Faithless LIVE @ Alexandra Palace London Dj


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2011)

Stan - Eminem


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

Led Zeppelin II


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 11, 2011)

Led Zeppelin- Physical Graffiti

Yes, this is the week im addicted to led. nonstop all of their albums


----------



## upichie (Nov 12, 2011)

Rage Against the Machine - Mic Check


----------



## falcons2 (Nov 12, 2011)

No sleep till Brooklyn - beastie boys

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## grimd01 (Nov 12, 2011)

frick park market - Mac Miller

if you're a fan of mac miller or dont know who he is, and havent heard his new album yet check out blue slide park, its pretty awesome


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Nov 12, 2011)

grimd01 said:


> frick park market - Mac Miller
> 
> if you're a fan of mac miller or dont know who he is, and havent heard his new album yet check out blue slide park, its pretty awesome

Click to collapse



Lol Mac miller

sent from mi myTouch ICS 4G via xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Nov 12, 2011)

Avalon (Lindstrøm & Prince Thomas remix) - Roxy Music


----------



## jon_htc (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## NatsuDragneell (Nov 12, 2011)

Make me proud - Drake feat. Nicki Minaj

sent from mi myTouch ICS 4G via xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Nov 12, 2011)

Crew love - Drizzy

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## eTechUncut (Nov 13, 2011)

Get By - Talib Kweli


----------



## MusicalQueen (Nov 13, 2011)

T.I ft. Christina Aguilera - Castle Walls (fAux's Dubstep Remix)


----------



## raulillo88 (Nov 13, 2011)

Heroes del Silencio - Maldito duende

Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2011)

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## josip-k (Nov 13, 2011)

Dj kid-windows error remix


----------



## katdog75 (Nov 13, 2011)

Z103 Radio


----------



## galaxys (Nov 14, 2011)

Hang on to Yourself - David Bowie (Ziggy Stardust)


----------



## mekanova (Nov 14, 2011)

Eternal Rest - Avenged Sevenfold 

Sent from my Red Eclipsed DX² using A7X App


----------



## newbiehere (Nov 14, 2011)

You and I-----Park Bom  =D


----------



## grimd01 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lotus Flower bomb - Wale


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 14, 2011)

Depeche mode - Get the balance right


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2011)

Playing in my head: Bad Romance - Lady Gaga....fml


----------



## mrrick (Nov 14, 2011)

^lol

Mockingbird - shady

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 14, 2011)

Ted Nugent: Stranglehold
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
08:24


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 14, 2011)

Bodisson said:


> Ted Nugent: Stranglehold
> Bacobens Rock Top 500
> 08:24

Click to collapse



Good song man

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesire Z running CM7'


----------



## grimd01 (Nov 14, 2011)

Airplane mode - Flobots


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Jimi Hendrix - Foxy lady

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2011)

Avicii - Fade into darkness

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

1stp Klosr - Linkin Park

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2011)

Now im listening to Stereo Hearts

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn girl - All American Rejects

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Sinistertensai (Nov 15, 2011)

Cover I did myself of zombie nation. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AO6bXMDSQ4


----------



## Dirk (Nov 15, 2011)

Matchbox Twenty - Push


----------



## paintballa809 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa - this plane


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 15, 2011)

RATM - Killing in the name of 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> RATM - Killing in the name of
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Good song. 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 15, 2011)

Yazoo - "Don't Go"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 15, 2011)

This awesome song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mghhLqu31cQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 15, 2011)

The missus just asked me "what's this ****e? "

It was Devo - "Whip It"

Honestly........ 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## studacris (Nov 15, 2011)

*Dun nun nun nun nun* 
CRACK THAT WHIP!


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 15, 2011)

studacris said:


> *Dun nun nun nun nun*
> CRACK THAT WHIP!

Click to collapse



WHIP IT GOOD! 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 15, 2011)

That song is stuck in my head now. Not that I mind though  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 15, 2011)

Dead or alive - You spin me round (playing in my head and can't get rid of it)
Is it wrong that I only know this song from meatspin? 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## falcons2 (Nov 15, 2011)

No more sorrow - linkin park 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## studacris (Nov 15, 2011)

Sawhill-five horse Johnson


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sasha - Cut Me Down (Kastis Torrau & Donatello feat. Arnas D. Remix) [Last Night On Earth]


----------



## Kailkti (Nov 16, 2011)

Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons 

$1 gets you a reply


----------



## Juls317 (Nov 16, 2011)

Kailkti said:


> Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons
> 
> $1 gets you a reply

Click to collapse



love that song. and that band. i wish they would come back to the US so i could see them in concert

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Nov 16, 2011)

Bigmouth Strikes Again (hi-energy mix) - The Smiths


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 16, 2011)

Bada Boom (Drake and Big Sean diss) - Ludacris


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Nov 16, 2011)

Jay Rock said:


> Bada Boom (Drake and Big Sean diss) - Ludacris

Click to collapse



Diss ?

Sent from my Tweaked out RCmix3D myTouch 4G via xda premium !


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 16, 2011)

Tez MyTouch said:


> Diss ?
> 
> Sent from my Tweaked out RCmix3D myTouch 4G via xda premium !

Click to collapse



Yep. Diss.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tiefschwarz Feat. Mama - Corporate Butcher (Solomun Remix)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 16, 2011)

hotel california-eagles

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Nov 17, 2011)

Jay Rock said:


> Yep. Diss.

Click to collapse



Oh drizzy and Sean john gone fool on him 

Sent from my Tweaked out RCmix3D myTouch 4G via xda premium !


----------



## galaxys (Nov 17, 2011)

Moonage Daydream - David Bowie


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 17, 2011)

Tez MyTouch said:


> Oh drizzy and Sean john gone fool on him
> 
> Sent from my Tweaked out RCmix3D myTouch 4G via xda premium !

Click to collapse



lol Luda is the more experienced one though. Just my opinion.


----------



## studacris (Nov 17, 2011)

Jay Rock said:


> lol Luda is the more experienced one though. Just my opinion.

Click to collapse



Studa is even more experienced


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 17, 2011)

studacris said:


> Studa is even more experienced

Click to collapse



LMAO. Wow


----------



## ripcobain (Nov 17, 2011)

Pull me under - dt


----------



## Mykocorum (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm been listening to nothing but Russian pop music at the moment. No idea why.. it's just so...infectious..


----------



## captain67 (Nov 17, 2011)

Feed Me - Silicone Lube

Sent from the best phone ever


----------



## Marcel899 (Nov 17, 2011)

Coldplay - Paradise (Fedde Le Grand Remix)


----------



## Ilan55 (Nov 17, 2011)

Party Rock Anthem


----------



## austrinoob (Nov 17, 2011)

Untitled Vinyl - His Majesty Andre
Sooo addictive


----------



## Bodisson (Nov 17, 2011)

Huey Lewis & The News: The Heart Of Rock & Roll
Billboard Top 100 (1984)
05:02


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2011)

Kruder & Dorfmeister - Relax rmx


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 17, 2011)

Whitesnake - Fool for your loving

Gonna see them in 2 weeks, they're awesome!  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2011)

Falling away with you - Muse


----------



## Masterfish (Nov 17, 2011)

Blood Red Shoes - It's Getting Boring By The Sea


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 18, 2011)

Filipino commercial... 

NoCig


----------



## galaxys (Nov 18, 2011)

Empty streets (Haji & Emmanuel Remix) - Late Night Alumni


----------



## leezrd (Nov 18, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Empty streets (Haji & Emmanuel Remix) - Late Night Alumni

Click to collapse



One of greatest hits in history. Tiesto remix great also

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Nov 18, 2011)

Where I live, nobody except me knows of Late Night Alumni. Good choice guys.

Sent from the best phone ever


----------



## stylez (Nov 18, 2011)

Lamb - Till The Clouds Clear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03u9NScke2c

Buck 65 - Paper Airplane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSnjXUL-AWU


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 18, 2011)

Boombox - The Lonely Island

-We do what we must because we can. For the good of all us, except the ones who are dead.-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 18, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Alive


----------



## falcons2 (Nov 19, 2011)

Work out - j. Cole 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## ricky babalu (Nov 19, 2011)

Enjoying a nice bottle of Cab and listening to the sexiest woman in the world.


----------



## ricky babalu (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 19, 2011)

It Was A Good Day - Ice Cube


----------



## ricky babalu (Nov 19, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

_*Lush*_


----------



## Big_Carlito (Nov 19, 2011)

Noir Désir - Un Jour En France


----------



## xT4Z1N4TRx (Nov 19, 2011)

Not afraid - eminem

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2011)

Good Life - OneRepublic


----------



## mangopears (Nov 19, 2011)

taio cruz- higher ft travie mccoy


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 20, 2011)

Fareoh - buy my love 

NoCig


----------



## RinZo (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## idavid_ (Nov 20, 2011)

Big Joe Williams - Baby please don't go
Very old, but I like it 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2011)

American Idiot - Greenday


----------



## FullmetalJerk (Nov 20, 2011)

Radio Friendly Unit Shifter ~ Nirvana

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 20, 2011)

Opening theme to "Catwoman"


----------



## xdadevlprs (Nov 20, 2011)

maroon5 - moves like jagger


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 20, 2011)

Unfair- tech n9ne, welcome to strangeland

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## t0taln00b (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbsjY4vfbcg

Chase & Status, Sub Focus - Flashing Lights ft. Takura


----------



## Tachi91 (Nov 21, 2011)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams -- GreenDay


----------



## Yoguslayer (Nov 21, 2011)

An "oldie" one: Ain't no sunshine when she's gone - Barry White.


----------



## suicidal.banana (Nov 21, 2011)

Stereo Destroyer - Miss Djax featuring Human Recource 
(yes with that typo)


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 21, 2011)

Alwayz Into Somethin' - N.W.A.


----------



## mrrick (Nov 21, 2011)

'96 reasonable doubt, Can I live - Jigga 

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## GalaxyLulz (Nov 21, 2011)

Spend it-2 chainz

Sent from my SGH-T959V


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 21, 2011)

Kavinsky - Nightcall (The Sexinvaders Remix) music video


----------



## hottubtimemachine (Nov 21, 2011)

the ghost inside
dokken
metallica (old metallica not lame metallica)


----------



## galaxys (Nov 22, 2011)

Damaged (Antillas remix radio edit) - Plummet


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 22, 2011)

I need some new electro/house music. Any website you fuyscan point me towards? Any would be nice :-D thanks, in advance! 

NoSig


----------



## _hollywood_ (Nov 22, 2011)

2,000+ songs and winamp picks out something by John Mellencamp


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga (remix by skrillex) don't hate


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 22, 2011)

Boris Brejcha - Magic gum (Original Mix)


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2011)

Classical music on Radio 3, while i work. It's wonderfully soothing!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shine on you crazy diamond (part I-IX) - Pink Floyd


----------



## SL556 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hearbeat - Childish Gambino

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## urinamess (Nov 23, 2011)

Kelly Clarkson - Einstein


----------



## Atruss12 (Nov 23, 2011)

Party rock anthem LMFAO

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 23, 2011)

Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## SubVirus (Nov 23, 2011)

Y'all want a Single - korn 

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 23, 2011)

Trineo - Ladera


----------



## Dirk (Nov 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You have good taste sir!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



I was listening to that at almost  the same time


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Desire - Under Your Spell


----------



## galaxys (Nov 24, 2011)

Atomic '98 (Tall Paul Remix) - Blondie


----------



## downhd (Nov 24, 2011)

Borgore - Nympho


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 24, 2011)

Rising Down - The Roots


----------



## McLabia (Nov 24, 2011)

I will not apologize - the roots

Sent from my rooted, Dark Horse(hopefully soon) INFECTED Eternity bolt running Ziggys latest.


----------



## enteringrunlevel5 (Nov 24, 2011)

sea of sin - depeche mode


----------



## captain67 (Nov 24, 2011)

The Lying Lies and Dirty Secrets of Miss Erica Court - Coheed & Cambria

Also, borgore sucks. He's not dubstep.


Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## Pors (Nov 24, 2011)

Radiohead - Killer Cars (Acoustic)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2011)

living on a prayer-- jon bovi

$ sudo make me a sandwich


----------



## Spatnonkl (Nov 24, 2011)

Bullet for my Valentine - Fever


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 24, 2011)

Wonderwall - Oasis 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## RinZo (Nov 24, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Wonderwall - Oasis
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Man that song will never get old.


----------



## Syntaxer (Nov 24, 2011)

*Jeremy Soule - Dragonborn*


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Man that song will never get old.

Click to collapse



Agreed!  Great song.

Say it ain't so - Weezer 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## captain67 (Nov 25, 2011)

At my summer camp, Wonderwall was the one song that literally every camper knew every word to.

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 25, 2011)

Landslide - Smashing Pumpkins

Sad song 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nitzer ebb - control i´m here


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Nov 25, 2011)

No Love - eminem ft. Weezy

Sent from my *Glitched Captivate on a *KANGd CM 7.2


----------



## Chris95X8 (Nov 25, 2011)

Noisecontrollers - Faster N' Further

HARDSTYLE 4 LIFE!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hector Couto - Sweet Times (2011 Rework)


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 25, 2011)

sex on fire- kings of leon

¡Watchout!! I'm using Swype and voice recognition ! ¡


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## RinZo (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



looooove this song


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> looooove this song

Click to collapse



Bloody great video too! 

Just shuffling tracks this evening. On now:

Pink Floyd - Why Won't You Talk To Me


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

My fave Queen song - Save Me

For all the awesome music in the world, this track will always be my #1. (Anybody who 'get's it' wins infinite e-cookies)

(If you listen to the song and you're not punching the air, Freddie style, you don't get it!)


----------



## Krasus (Nov 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



Check this out:





atm listening to Awolnation - Sail, stuck in my head after watching this video:


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lutzenkirchen - Just Thursday (Loko Remix)


----------



## Dirk (Nov 25, 2011)

Rolling Stones - Angie

The most poignant song i know!

"Angie, Angie, when will those clouds all disappear?
Angie, Angie, where will it lead us from here?
With no loving in our souls and no money in our coats
You can't say were satisfied
But Angie, Angie, you can't say we never tried
Angie, you're beautiful, but ain't it time we said goodbye?
Angie, I still love you, remember all those nights we cried?
All the dreams we held so close seemed to all go up in smoke
Let me whisper in your ear:
Angie, Angie, where will it lead us from here?
Oh, Angie, don't you weep, all your kisses still taste sweet
I hate that sadness in your eyes
But Angie, Angie, ain't it time we said goodbye?
With no loving in our souls and no money in our coats
You can't say were satisfied
But Angie, I still love you, baby
Everywhere I look I see your eyes
There ain't a woman that comes close to you
Come on baby, dry your eyes
But Angie, Angie, ain't it good to be alive?
Angie, Angie, they can't say we never tried"


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 25, 2011)

The City - Game feat. Kendrick Lamar


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

Rolling Stones - Beast Of Burden 
Small Faces - Tin Soldier 
The Shirelles - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow. 

And on that note (pun intended) goodnight. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## Dirk (Nov 26, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Rolling Stones - Beast Of Burden
> Small Faces - Tin Soldier
> The Shirelles - Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good tunes! G'nite mate.


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 26, 2011)

Afro Puffs - The Lady of Rage


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 26, 2011)

I Saw It Cummin' - PMD


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

ZZ Top - "Legs"

Billy Gibbons is a badass


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

Howlin Wolf - "Little Red Rooster"


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

My violent heart - Nine Inch Nails

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> My violent heart - Nine Inch Nails
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



You kids are alright 
Used my thanks quota for today so remind me to come back for that post tomorrow....


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 26, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> You kids are alright

Click to collapse



You're just realizing this? I love NIN <3

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## khartaras (Nov 26, 2011)

AC/DC - For Those About To Rock


----------



## conantroutman (Nov 26, 2011)

Slayer - "Seasons In The Abyss"
The Commodores - "Brick House"
Deacon Blue - "Ship Called Dignity"


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 26, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> You kids are alright
> Used my thanks quota for today so remind me to come back for that post tomorrow....

Click to collapse



Lol, you just reminded me of The Who - The kids are alright (currently playing)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## t0taln00b (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LggyT97Xn4

First League of Polish Hip Hop!


----------



## robsbigfish (Nov 27, 2011)

Reel Big Fish - The Set Up (You Need This)


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 27, 2011)

93.5 KDAY
Back in the day hip hop/rap


----------



## grzesiek1945 (Nov 27, 2011)

Radio ZET from Poland 

Wysłano z HTC Desire HD z użyciem Tapatalk


----------



## jdokicfan (Nov 27, 2011)

The backwards pumpkin song - Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is no why - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Dirk (Nov 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Here is no why - Smashing Pumpkins

Click to collapse









I love that track so much!


----------



## captain67 (Nov 27, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I love that track so much!

Click to collapse



It's peanut butter jelly time!

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> I love that track so much!

Click to collapse



mhm, it's awesome


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Nov 27, 2011)

Clock ticking - from my house 

NoSig


----------



## jimbo.levy (Nov 27, 2011)

Faust - The Human Abstract

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## thecodking (Nov 27, 2011)

jimbo.levy said:


> Faust - The Human Abstract
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I love that band!!!! =D


----------



## enteringrunlevel5 (Nov 27, 2011)

take forever - the Japanese popstars featuring Robert Smith(the cure)


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 27, 2011)

Art department - tell me why rmx


----------



## Tachi91 (Nov 28, 2011)

Drake - Headlines
 Sundays are awful lately (bored!)


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 28, 2011)

Into the void - Nine inch nails

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## captain67 (Nov 28, 2011)

Turn Soonest to the Sea - Protest the Hero

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 28, 2011)

Delerium - Sana rmx


----------



## System92 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sinnerman - Nina Simone

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 29, 2011)

If I Die 2Nite - 2Pac


----------



## frigid (Nov 29, 2011)

Out for blood by zeds dead.  Best song ever

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Nov 29, 2011)

One Day - Akon ft. Matisyahu

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

Man in the box - Alice in fsking Chains!!!!! 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## deliriousDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

I_am_Error said:


> Man in the box - Alice in fsking Chains!!!!!
> 
> -We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-

Click to collapse



Good stuff right there

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2011)

Delia Derbyshire - Sculptress of Sound


----------



## idavid_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Rolling Stones 	- Satisfaction
Awesomeness!!  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## I_am_Error (Nov 29, 2011)

Intergalactic -Beastie boys  

Kicking it old school. 

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2011)

The Doors - The End


----------



## undarated (Nov 29, 2011)

Stay Cool - The Roots


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 29, 2011)

The girl i love she got long black wavy hair-( guess  )

Who knows that? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## fritzgerald (Nov 29, 2011)

La Roux - Bulletproof (Chrispy Remix)


----------



## SoKoOLz (Nov 30, 2011)

Nas new album

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## N4rbs (Nov 30, 2011)

Missed Calls - Mac Miller


----------



## galaxys (Nov 30, 2011)

Till Tonight (Ferry Corsten Fix) - Laidback Luke


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 30, 2011)

How I Could Just Kill A Man - Cypress Hill


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 30, 2011)

Speed Law - Mos Def


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Nov 30, 2011)

Myself - MrChaosDesire

Sent from my Galaxy Ace running J.A.F CM 7.2 Odexed using XDA App


----------



## studacris (Nov 30, 2011)

Demon tied to chair in my brain - Dax Riggs


----------



## erwinpiero (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't look back in anger - Oasis

Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 30, 2011)

Enrique Guzman - Cien Kilos De Barro


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Genius- msi

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## Taagu (Dec 1, 2011)

Hurt - Johnny Cash

Sent from my MB855 using XDA App


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Dec 1, 2011)

Justin timberlake ~	cry me a river

RcMix 3D Darkside ICS Glacier HD
Tdj's Demonspeed Insanity v7
Virtuous OC Damean
ClockWorkMod Recovery 5.0.2.0


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 1, 2011)

Taagu said:


> Hurt - Johnny Cash
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Can you imagine Johnny cash covering your song? Amazing. 

Hurt-nine inch nails

He did a damn good job too, I think the cover is creeper than the original. Gives me chills man. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 1, 2011)

Thuggish Ruggish Bone - Bone Thugs-N-Harmony


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2011)

LOWER SYNTH DEPARTMENT - Minimal Electronics


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 1, 2011)

Sugarcult - made a mistake

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## xtremealok (Dec 1, 2011)

THE HOLIDAY soundtrack-hans zimmer!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Wall album, never gets old


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 1, 2011)

Glassjaw - "Pretty Lush"


----------



## mrrick (Dec 1, 2011)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jdawgbo (Dec 1, 2011)

I am loving Kimbra right now. She has an amazing voice.


----------



## ForgetfulGuru (Dec 2, 2011)

Dark side of the moon and wish you were here. Great morning music.

Sent from my Desire HD2 using XDA App


----------



## streinjer (Dec 2, 2011)

Love you down-inoj

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 2, 2011)

Unrest- parkway drive

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Namisan (Dec 2, 2011)

Domino- Jesse J


----------



## Rudoslav (Dec 2, 2011)

*h*

Sonata Arctica - Replica


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

Stellar - Incubus

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

Crash -The Primitives


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 2, 2011)

Oasis - Wonderwall
Pretty awesome  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lose Yourself - Eminem


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

The Coasters - Down In Mexico

(From the 'Deathproof' soundtrack)


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 2, 2011)

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo! - The Bloodhound Gang 

(Love it )

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## nettmanek (Dec 2, 2011)

Metallica - 2x4


----------



## Dirk (Dec 2, 2011)

Peter Gabriel - Shaking The Tree


----------



## jonny68 (Dec 2, 2011)

The Original Rudeboys an up and coming Dublin band hopefully destined for the top

Superb tune


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 3, 2011)

Classic FM. 
Hoping for some Schubert. 

Goodnight cruel world 

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## galaxys (Dec 3, 2011)

African Night Flight - David Bowie w/ Eno & Adrian Belew


----------



## Reviewers (Dec 3, 2011)

I Wouldn't Mind - He Is We , <3


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 3, 2011)

Lee Foss - Someone New


----------



## flunk86 (Dec 3, 2011)

Incubus - Are You In?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2011)

No Surprises - Radiohead


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead over and over and over and over i just don't want it to stop


----------



## Dirk (Dec 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead over and over and over and over i just don't want it to stop

Click to collapse



It's an amazing tune. Really gets you were you live doesn't it?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> It's an amazing tune. Really gets you were you live doesn't it?

Click to collapse



indeed, loop time 1 1/2 hours


----------



## Zd0s (Dec 4, 2011)

Dr Dre ft Eminem - Forgot About Dre


----------



## joelp228 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lupe Fiasco - The End of the World


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2011)

M.E. - THE WAY YOU LOVE ME sasch bbc & caspar edit


----------



## @rbiter (Dec 5, 2011)

flobots.  Good soldier.

sent from inside big and outside small.


----------



## utsmaster18 (Dec 5, 2011)

Delhi to Dublin : planet electro


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 5, 2011)

Steve Winwood: Valerie
Billboard Top 100 (1988)
04:03


----------



## studacris (Dec 5, 2011)

Life without you - srv and double trouble


----------



## Pittoreski (Dec 5, 2011)

Donkey Rollers - Innocent


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 5, 2011)

The sweet sound of silence - Nature. 

This is my favorite track to listen to when I need to relax


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nicolas Jaar - Too Many Kids Finding Rain In The Dust (Matt Gill Edit)


----------



## kawaiiDango (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello - Evanescence


----------



## galaxys (Dec 6, 2011)

Whip It (Mochipet Remix) - Devo


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2011)

Seth Troxler - Barbaro's stride (Original mix)


----------



## afrodan (Dec 7, 2011)

Frosty the Snowman - Beach Boys


----------



## Juls317 (Dec 7, 2011)

afrodan said:


> Frosty the Snowman - Beach Boys

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## alfanumerica (Dec 7, 2011)

Schism - Tool


----------



## eastwater (Dec 7, 2011)

Travoltas!


----------



## dragonOL2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wale's newest album, Ambition.  Definitely props for good material!


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 7, 2011)

The Good Soldier - NIN

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## husam666 (Dec 7, 2011)

F.O.D - Green Day


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2011)

Art Department - Living The Life (Feat. Seth Troxler)


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 8, 2011)

Home by buble and shelton live

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 8, 2011)

Broke Hoes - The Luniz


----------



## knowledge561 (Dec 8, 2011)

Drake - Take Care **the ENTIRE album for 3 days**

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cari Lekebusch   Obscurus Sanctus (Original Mix)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

A Great Day For Freedom - Pink Floyd


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 8, 2011)

Tron Soundtrack by daft punk. 

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## husam666 (Dec 8, 2011)

Passenger - OneRepublic


----------



## NuriJ (Dec 8, 2011)

50 cent ft. Eminem - Patiently Waiting

Sent from my pc using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 8, 2011)

Queen - Save Me

Seems apt! But it's a great uplifting tune.


----------



## I_am_Error (Dec 8, 2011)

Toxicity - System of a Down

-We do what we must because we can; for the good of all of us, except the ones who are dead-


----------



## galaxys (Dec 9, 2011)

The End - Jim Morrison & The Doors

Would have been his BD Today...RIP


----------



## mattjorgs (Dec 9, 2011)

I Don't Care - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Dirk (Dec 9, 2011)

galaxys said:


> The End - Jim Morrison & The Doors
> 
> Would have been his BD Today...RIP

Click to collapse



I didn't know that. I was just listening to The End the other day too!

R.I.P


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

Directory of H:\Music

03/04/2011 06:56 PM
<dir> .
03/04/2011 06:56 PM
<dir> ..
01/17/2011 06:32 PM
<dir> 30 Seconds To Mars 
01/17/2011 06:43 PM
<dir> 3DoorsDown
12/18/2010 10:01 PM
<dir> 3OH!3
01/17/2011 06:59 PM
<dir> A Day To Remember
01/17/2011 07:16 PM
<dir> A Skylit Drive
01/17/2011 07:22 PM
<dir> AFI
12/26/2010 08:10 PM
<dir> Afrojack
01/17/2011 07:23 PM
<dir> Airborne Toxic Event
01/17/2011 07:25 PM
<dir> Alesana
01/17/2011 07:30 PM
<dir> Alexisonfire
01/17/2011 07:31 PM
<dir> Alice in Chains
01/17/2011 07:34 PM
<dir> All That Remains
01/17/2011 07:39 PM
<dir> ALL TIME LOW
01/17/2011 07:41 PM
<dir> Anberlin
01/01/2011 04:25 PM
<dir> Aphex Twin
01/17/2011 07:47 PM
<dir> Arcade Fire
01/17/2011 07:52 PM
<dir> Arctic Monkeys
01/17/2011 07:56 PM
<dir> As I Lay Dying
01/06/2011 11:38 PM
<dir> Asking Alexandria
01/17/2011 08:03 PM
<dir> Atreyu
06/05/2010 01:00 AM
<dir> Audioslave
01/17/2011 08:16 PM
<dir> August Burns Red
01/17/2011 08:17 PM
<dir> Autechre [MP3]
01/18/2011 11:25 PM
<dir> Avenged Sevenfold
01/17/2011 08:30 PM
<dir> Between the Buried and Me
02/08/2011 06:22 PM
<dir> Billions and Billions
12/12/2010 11:22 PM
<dir> Black Eyed Peas
01/17/2011 08:39 PM
<dir> Blessthefall
01/17/2011 08:43 PM
<dir> Blink-182 
01/17/2011 09:11 PM
<dir> Bloc Party
01/17/2011 09:14 PM
<dir> Boys Like Girls
01/17/2011 09:32 PM
<dir> Breaking Benjamin
01/02/2011 01:36 AM
<dir> Bring Me the Horizon
12/13/2010 11:09 AM
<dir> Broken Bells
01/18/2011 11:46 AM
<dir> Brokencyde
01/18/2011 11:50 AM
<dir> Bullet For My Valentine
01/18/2011 12:35 PM
<dir> Cage The Elephant
01/02/2011 08:12 PM
<dir> Cee Lo Green
12/08/2010 01:45 PM
<dir> Ceephax Acid Crew
01/18/2011 01:14 PM
<dir> Chevelle
01/18/2011 03:40 PM
<dir> Chiodos
05/19/2010 06:37 AM
<dir> Cobra Starship
01/18/2011 08:31 PM
<dir> compilations
12/18/2010 09:54 PM
<dir> Crookers
01/18/2011 08:50 PM
<dir> Daft Punk
05/03/2010 03:01 PM
<dir> Dead Letter Circus
01/18/2011 11:13 PM
<dir> Deadmau5
05/03/2010 03:01 PM
<dir>Dear Manderley
01/18/2011 09:20 PM
<dir> Depeche Mode
01/18/2011 09:20 PM
<dir> Dream Theater
02/08/2011 11:21 PM
<dir> Dubstep
01/18/2011 09:29 PM
<dir> Escape the Fate
01/18/2011 09:46 PM
<dir> Evanescence
01/18/2011 09:49 PM
<dir> Eyes Set To Kill
01/18/2011 10:10 PM
<dir> Fall Out Boy
01/18/2011 10:36 PM
<dir> Finger Eleven
05/03/2010 03:02 PM
<dir> Flo Rida
02/08/2011 06:16 PM
<dir> Flux Pavilion
01/18/2011 10:48 PM
<dir>Flyeaf
04/1/2011 10:20 PM
<dir> Foo Fighters
01/18/2011 10:57 PM
<dir> For Today
07/29/2010 02:53 PM
<dir> Four Year Strong
01/18/2011 11:06 PM
<dir> Gang Gang Dance
01/18/2011 11:25 PM
<dir> Girugamesh
01/18/2011 11:26 PM
<dir> Goldfinger
12/30/2010 10:38 PM
<dir> Gorillaz
01/18/2011 11:35 PM
<dir> Greeley Estates
01/19/2011 12:14 AM
<dir> Greenday
01/19/2011 12:36 AM
<dir> Gym Class Heroes
01/19/2011 12:39 AM
<dir> Hawthorne Heights
01/19/2011 12:42 AM
<dir> Heaven Shall Burn
01/19/2011 12:46 AM
<dir> Hollywood Undead
12/26/2010 08:17 PM
<dir> Homesic
05/03/2010 03:03 PM
<dir> I Set My Friends on Fire
01/19/2011 12:48 AM
<dir> iLiKETRAiNS
12/18/2010 09:56 PM
<dir> Imperial Leisure
12/13/2010 12:49 PM
<dir> Inhale Exhale
01/19/2011 12:49 AM
<dir> Iyaz
05/19/2010 11:28 PM
<dir> K Flay
12/30/2010 10:35 PM
<dir> KANYE WEST
01/19/2011 12:52 AM
<dir> Kevin Rudolf
05/03/2010 03:03 PM
<dir> Kid Cudi
01/19/2011 12:53 AM
<dir> Kings of Leon
12/13/2010 04:18 AM
<dir> Lil.Wayne
01/19/2011 12:55 AM
<dir> Linkin Park
08/08/2010 09:55 PM
<dir> LMFAO
01/19/2011 12:56 AM
<dir> Matisyahu
07/23/2010 09:05 PM
<dir> Mayday Parade
05/03/2010 03:04 PM
<dir> MC Lars
01/19/2011 01:07 AM
<dir> MC Lars Discography
01/09/2011 04:17 PM
<dir> Memory Tapes
12/18/2010 09:57 PM
<dir> Metaform
01/19/2011 01:17 AM
<dir> Metallica
01/19/2011 01:18 AM
<dir> MGMT
05/03/2010 03:06 PM
<dir> Michael Jackson
01/19/2011 01:21 AM
<dir> Mindless Self Indulgence
07/28/2010 08:23 PM
<dir> Modest Mouse
03/02/2011 08:15 PM
<dir> Moresounds - SNAFU Ep
02/06/2011 01:15 PM
<dir> Muse
01/19/2011 01:35 AM
<dir> My Chemical Romance
12/16/2010 05:21 PM
<dir> Negaren
01/19/2011 01:39 AM
<dir> NeverShoutNever!
01/19/2011 01:40 AM
<dir> Nine Inch Nails
05/03/2010 03:07 PM
<dir> Owl City
05/03/2010 03:08 PM
<dir> Panic! At The Disco
01/19/2011 01:46 AM
<dir> Papa Roach
01/19/2011 01:48 AM
<dir> Paramore
02/06/2011 01:15 PM
<dir> Parkway Drive
11/04/2010 09:48 PM
<dir> Passion Pit
01/19/2011 01:52 AM
<dir> Pearl Jam
01/02/2011 08:18 PM
<dir> Pendulum
01/19/2011 02:11 AM
<dir> Pennywise
05/03/2010 03:09 PM
<dir> Phoenix
01/19/2011 02:15 AM
<dir> Placebo
01/19/2011 02:19 AM
<dir> Radiohead
11/10/2010 04:26 PM
<dir> Red
01/19/2011 02:26 AM
<dir> Relient K
12/26/2010 07:57 PM
<dir> Renard
01/19/2011 02:32 AM
<dir> Rise Against
10/21/2010 11:26 AM
<dir> Ronald Jenkees
05/03/2010 03:10 PM
<dir> Run DMC
12/13/2010 02:05 PM
<dir> Scars On Broadway
12/24/2010 04:11 PM
<dir> Sei A
01/19/2011 02:37 AM
<dir> Senses Fail
05/03/2010 03:10 PM
<dir> Shinedown
12/13/2010 04:21 AM
<dir> Sick Puppies
01/19/2011 02:41 AM
<dir> Silverstein
01/19/2011 02:44 AM
<dir> Silversun Pickups
01/19/2011 02:52 AM
<dir> Skillet
05/03/2010 03:11 PM
<dir> Skold Vs. KMFDM
01/19/2011 02:53 AM
<dir> Skream
02/06/2011 01:14 PM
<dir> Skrillex
06/07/2010 08:01 PM
<dir> Slash
05/03/2010 03:11 PM
<dir> Slayer
01/19/2011 02:59 AM
<dir> Sleeping Giant
01/06/2011 11:26 PM
<dir> Some Velvet Morning
01/19/2011 03:00 AM
<dir> Story Of The Year
01/19/2011 03:02 AM
<dir> System of a Down
01/19/2011 03:03 AM
<dir> Taking Back Sunday
01/19/2011 03:04 AM
<dir> That 1 Guy
03/02/2011 08:22 PM
<dir> The Bloody Beetroots
01/19/2011 03:06 AM
<dir> The Devil Wears Prada
11/13/2010 07:44 PM
<dir> The Glitch Mob
01/19/2011 03:17 AM
<dir> The Killers
01/19/2011 03:19 AM
<dir> The Offspring
01/19/2011 03:21 AM
<dir> The Polish Ambassador
03/03/2011 10:28 PM
<dir> The Sound of Dubstep 2
01/19/2011 03:24 AM
<dir> The Used
01/19/2011 03:28 AM
<dir> Thousand Foot Krutch
01/19/2011 03:30 AM
<dir> Three Days Grace
01/19/2011 03:32 AM
<dir> Tiesto
12/27/2010 02:09 PM
<dir> Torpedo Torpedo
01/06/2011 11:49 PM
<dir> Trifonic
01/19/2011 03:37 AM
<dir> Underoath
02/03/2011 12:25 AM
<dir> Utada Hikaru
01/25/2011 09:35 PM
<dir> VA
05/03/2010 03:14 PM
<dir> We Are The Ocean
05/03/2010 03:15 PM
<dir> We Butter The Bread With Butter
01/19/2011 03:49 AM
<dir> We Came As Romans
01/19/2011 03:53 AM
<dir> Yellowcard
0 File(s) 0 bytes
167 Dir(s) 1,410,764,800 bytes free

I'm guessing the majority of you won't like these at all, but I enjoy them ^-^


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 9, 2011)

Me Against The World - 2Pac


----------



## azazel71 (Dec 9, 2011)

Atom bomb,atomix6, Fluke

sent from my rootin tootin Revolution 6.3.1 DHD


----------



## Killer0Kevin (Dec 9, 2011)

Count of Tuscany - Dream Theater.


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

At the moment, Flyleaf


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Dec 9, 2011)

Third Eye Blind-"Jumper"

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## bosoxdanc (Dec 9, 2011)

My girlfriend's TV playing Sex and the City. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Dec 9, 2011)

bosoxdanc said:


> My girlfriend's TV playing Sex and the City.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App

Click to collapse



A pair of noise cancelling headphones should fix that problem!


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 9, 2011)

Moar Rammstein


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

the_scotsman said:


> Moar Rammstein

Click to collapse


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 9, 2011)

Do For Love - 2Pac


----------



## unitology (Dec 9, 2011)

Motherlover - The Lonely Island


----------



## cancro (Dec 9, 2011)

E.S. Posthumus


----------



## husam666 (Dec 9, 2011)

Deus Ex Human Revolution Main Menu sound track


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 9, 2011)

David Bowie - Suffragette city
Awesomeness 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dragonOL2 (Dec 9, 2011)

unitology said:


> Motherlover - The Lonely Island

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!

The radio at the moment... unfortunately, they're playing "Party Rock"

So annoying...


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 9, 2011)

"Thick As A Brick"  - Jethro Tull      (All of it.... )


----------



## studacris (Dec 9, 2011)

Lodi - CCR


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2011)

DJ Nox - Fall Revolution 2011 mx


----------



## galaxys (Dec 10, 2011)

You Make Me Real (2Manzarek2 Remix) - The Doors


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> David Bowie - Suffragette city
> Awesomeness
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



WTF, I just looked at ur dp and was like, I didn't listen to david bowie, maybe a mod edited my post, then looked at the name.. Damn I think I'm losing it


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 10, 2011)

Word Up - Cameo
(Thanks to Johnny English)


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, I just looked at ur dp and was like, I didn't listen to david bowie, maybe a mod edited my post, then looked at the name.. Damn I think I'm losing it

Click to collapse



Umadbro?  Seriously though, I thought it was obvious it's me by looking at the sig, no?

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 10, 2011)

Voices of people walking by in a mass ...

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Arnold Layne
I think I started liking them, they're pretty awesome 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

Good, another convert!


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Umadbro?  Seriously though, I thought it was obvious it's me by looking at the sig, no?
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



idk, I'm losing it 


Keep Talking - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

Limp Bizkit - Counterfeit


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hurricane - Bob Dylan


----------



## stu76 (Dec 10, 2011)

About Today - The National

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

Simon And Garfunkel - The Boxer


----------



## cpl593h (Dec 10, 2011)

Heroes and Villains - Brian Wilson


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

R.E.M - Finest Worksong


----------



## studacris (Dec 10, 2011)

Nojja - Vildhjarta


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

Chemical Brothers - Let Forever Be


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2011)

It's The End Of The World As We Know It - R.E.M


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

^^ One of my all time favourites! It's taken me years to learn the lyrics and i still can't sing them without ballsing up!

Another epic song:

The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again.

How pleased am i that Foobar just shuffled to that track?


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 10, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> ^^ One of my all time favourites! It's taken me years to learn the lyrics and i still can't sing them without ballsing up!
> 
> Another epic song:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Epic indeed  For some reason this live version is a little more epic to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## gcuchiha (Dec 10, 2011)

Arash ft Helena- Broken angel

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Dec 10, 2011)

Making love out of nothing at all - Air Supply

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Dec 10, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Epic indeed  For some reason this live version is a little more epic to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6-wG5LLqE
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



Same for me! I always played 'live' R.E.M or Pink Floyd when i had the chance. As a musician yourself, you probably know what it takes to produce something awesome.. and you appreciate it more when you see and hear it!

I love watching David Gilmour performing. I put myself in his position and wish i had even an ounce of his talent. He may look like anybody's Father while he's playing, but what he produces is Godlike in quality!

It's the same when i watch the Dire Straits 'Alchemy' video. Mark Knoffler makes it look so easy, but you know watching it that's its something rare and unique. I had a friend that saw 'The Sultans Of Swing', before their name change...and i would sacrifice a limb to have been there myself!


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)

*Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone*

"You've gone to the finest school all right, Miss Lonely
But you know you only used to get juiced in it
And nobody has ever taught you how to live on the street
And now you find out you're gonna have to get used to it
You said you'd never compromise
With the mystery tramp, but know you realize
He's not selling any alibis
As you stare into the vacuum of his eyes
And say do you want to make a deal? 

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?
You never turned around to see the frowns on the jugglers and the clowns
When they all come down and did tricks for you
You never understood that it ain't no good
You shouldn't let other people get your kicks for you
You used to ride on the chrome horse with your diplomat
Who carried on his shoulder a Siamese cat
Ain't it hard when you discover that
He really wasn't where it's at
After he took from you everything he could steal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?

Princess on the steeple and all the pretty people
They're drinkin', thinkin' that they got it made
Exchanging all precious gifts 
But you'd better take your diamond ring, you'd better pawn it babe
You used to be so amused
At Napoleon in rags and the language that he used
Go to him now, he calls you, you can't refuse
When you got nothing, you got nothing to lose
You're invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own 
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone ?"

*Why has nobody in the last ten years been able to write Lyrics...?*


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> *Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone*
> 
> "You've gone to the finest school all right, Miss Lonely
> But you know you only used to get juiced in it
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought this song was a cover? 

Anyway, Pink Floyd - Lucifer Sam

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I thought this song was a cover?

Click to collapse


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


>

Click to collapse



I can't know everything, ok?  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## stevespens (Dec 11, 2011)

Breath, DISTURBED!!!!!


----------



## Tapematch (Dec 11, 2011)

SOAD - Toxicity
Also a nice song to cover on drums


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead on loop again


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> *Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone*
> 
> "You've gone to the finest school all right, Miss Lonely
> But you know you only used to get juiced in it
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe not Kurt Cobain 

Rape me
Rape me, my friend
Rape me
Rape me again

i m not the only one .IIIII [3x]
i m not the only one... 

Hate me
Do it and do it again
Waste me
Rape me, my friend

i m not the only one.IIIII [3x]
i m not the only one... 


My favorite inside source
I'll kiss your open sores
I appreciate your concern
You're gonna stink and burn

Rape me
Rape me, my friend
Rape me
Rape me, again

i m not the only one ?, IIIII [3x]
i m not the only one..

Rape me! (Rape me!)[8x]
Rape me!


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Seems like everyone are posting lyrics of songs they're listening to, so I'll do the same  Guess what song is this:

Oh, let the sun beat down upon my face, stars fill my dreams 
I am a traveler of both time and space, to be where I have been 
To sit with elders of the gentle race, this world has seldom seen 
They talk of days for which they sit and wait, all will be revealed 

Talk and song from tongues of lilting grace, sounds caress my ears
But not a word I heard could I relay, the story was quite clear 
Ohh
(Chorus)

Oh, oh
Oh, oh

Oooh, baby I've been flying...Mama, there ain't no denyin' 
Oooh yeah, I've been flying, Mama ain't no denyin', no denyin' 

All I see turns to brown, as the sun burns the ground 
And my eyes fill with sand, as I scan this wasted land 
Tryin' to find....Tryin' to find where I've been. 

Oh, pilot of the storm that leaves no trace, like thoughts inside a dream
Heed the path that led me to that place, yellow desert stream
My Shangri-La beneath the summer moon, I will return again
Like the dust that lufts high in June, when moving through Kashmir.


Oh, father of the four winds, fill my sails, across the sea of years
With no provision but an open face, along the straits of fear
Ohh
(Chorus)

When I'm on, when I'm on my way, yeah 
When I see, when I see the way they stay, yeah 

Ooh, yeah-yeah, ooh, yeah-yeah, when I'm down... 
Ooh, yeah-yeah, ooh, yeah-yeah, well I'm down, so down 
Ooh, my baby, oooh, my baby, let me take you there 

Let me take you there
Let me take you there 



husam666 said:


> maybe not Kurt Cobain
> 
> Rape me
> Rape me, my friend
> ...

Click to collapse



That song is awesome  I was super obsessed with Nirvana this summer  (I didn't listen to anything else) 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> That song is awesome  I was super obsessed with Nirvana this summer  (I didn't listen to anything else)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I've always been obsessed with Nirvana, I want to learn all their songs, but it's too cold


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I've always been obsessed with Nirvana, I want to learn all their songs, but it's too cold

Click to collapse



Their songs are easy, so this isn't such a big problem  Btw, can you recommend any Pink Floyd songs? It seems like you're the biggest fan here 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)

My favourites:


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Their songs are easy, so this isn't such a big problem  Btw, can you recommend any Pink Floyd songs? It seems like you're the biggest fan here
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



lol, I only can play 3 
Wish you were here, Comfortably Numb and another brick in the wall 

and I don't play the solos, I just free style 

btw @ dirk, eclipse is nothing without brain damage


----------



## Dirk (Dec 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, I only can play 3
> Wish you were here, Comfortably Numb and another brick in the wall
> 
> and I don't play the solos, I just free style
> ...

Click to collapse




It's in there, just listed in the wrong order.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> It's in there, just listed in the wrong order.

Click to collapse



oh lol, I wonder how I missed that part


----------



## studacris (Dec 11, 2011)

Canned heat - jamirquai


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 11, 2011)

The Beatles - Can't buy me love

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## TravisAntonio (Dec 12, 2011)

To this epic song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGyxJJ-qKNg&feature=related


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 12, 2011)

nosaj thing - live


----------



## Deleted member 4285974 (Dec 12, 2011)

Knife Party - Destroy Them With Lazers (youtu.be/NKTpWi5itOM)
Knife Party's new EP came out today, I'm gonna play this all day! Btw you can get the EP free from their website if someone is interested


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 12, 2011)

Don McLean: American Pie
Simply the Best of the 70's


----------



## Kikimar (Dec 12, 2011)

Evenscenes - Bring it to my life
Santana Featuring Alex Band Of The Calling - Why Don't You & I


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2011)

Sinead O'Connor - Jerusalem

My favourite female vocalist!


----------



## Sarkoidoz (Dec 12, 2011)

Young Jeezy - Put On feat. Kanye West


----------



## knowledge561 (Dec 12, 2011)

J. Cole - See World

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 12, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Sinead O'Connor - Jerusalem
> 
> My favourite female vocalist!

Click to collapse



Apparently when I was very young, every time I was taken to the pub a tantrum would ensue if I wasn't allowed to put Ms Connor on the jukebox.....  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Dirk (Dec 12, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> Apparently when I was very young, every time I was taken to the pub a tantrum would ensue if I wasn't allowed to put Ms Connor on the jukebox.....
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



Had to be 'Nothing Compares...' 

I love her earlier stuff. 'The Lion And The Cobra' is a sublime album.

She had an amazing face to go with her amazing voice..


----------



## stumpyz9 (Dec 12, 2011)

Buzz lightyear - Ry legit

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## diegofdg (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm listening Red Hot Chili Peppers - "The adventures of raindance maggie"


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2011)

About a girl (MTV Unplugged) - Nirvana


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2011)

The Cure - Charlotte sometimes


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 13, 2011)

Award Tour - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## galaxys (Dec 13, 2011)

Amsterdam (Original Mix) - Luminary


----------



## WTKI (Dec 13, 2011)

Audio Network - Mars


----------



## MerkSession (Dec 13, 2011)

The News

Ya im boring


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Dec 13, 2011)

Foster the people-Pumped up kicks 

Sent From my Verizon powered Evo 4G!


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 13, 2011)

Kinks: Celluloid Heroes
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
06:18


----------



## first_damned (Dec 13, 2011)

Killer0Kevin said:


> Count of Tuscany - Dream Theater.

Click to collapse



Brilliant track


Sent from my Desire S using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mark Fisher - Zora (Original Mix)


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 13, 2011)

Sitting at my PC at work...just finished listening to Rammsteins new Greatest Hits album, Made In Germany 1995-2011.

Now onto Massive Attack's Mezanine


----------



## falcons2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Underground king - Drake

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## Magikarp (Dec 14, 2011)

aural psynapse by Deadmau5 and So Positive - Down with Webster. Love spotify


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 14, 2011)

One Time - The Roots
Sick album. One of my favorites this year.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 14, 2011)

Nature of Love (Cruelty Mix B) - Ministry


----------



## nate6138 (Dec 14, 2011)

Can I Live — J. Cole. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes: Roundabout
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
08:29


----------



## nikidorian (Dec 14, 2011)

Funeral for a Friend/Love Lies Bleeding - Dream Theater (Elton John Cover)


----------



## ddrbeastappv1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Trivium!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 14, 2011)

Shine on you crazy diamond 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## adammwhiles (Dec 14, 2011)

She will by lil wayne

Sent from my Incredible 2 HD using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hoodoo - Muse


----------



## watt9493 (Dec 14, 2011)

JFC - the acaia strain


----------



## blecap (Dec 15, 2011)

right now Tron Legacy - Soundtrack OST - 17 Disc Wars - Daft Punk


----------



## galaxys (Dec 15, 2011)

Sister Midnight - Iggy Pop (album The Idiot)


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 15, 2011)

Dash berlin - You and i remix

~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2011)

Parov stellar - junk


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 15, 2011)

Blue Öyster Cult: Golden Age Of Leather
Spectres (1977)
05:49


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cherub Rock - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## galaxys (Dec 16, 2011)

Sex 'n' Money (Pump-Kin Club Mix) - Paul Oakenfold


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

Traffic 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## ssconceptz (Dec 16, 2011)

Search artists in the Android Market "Rio DeJinero"

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## tintamarre (Dec 16, 2011)

Chopin, Nocturnes n07


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 16, 2011)

tintamarre said:


> Chopin, Nocturnes n07

Click to collapse



That's awesome!  


Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## Mr. Clown (Dec 16, 2011)

Resurrection - Fear Factory


----------



## Dirk (Dec 16, 2011)

*Simon And Garfunkel - I Am A Rock*

"A winter's day 
In a deep and dark December; 
I am alone, 
Gazing from my window to the streets below 
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

I've built walls, 
A fortress deep and mighty, 
That none may penetrate. 
I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain. 
It's laughter and it's loving I disdain. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

Don't talk of love, 
But I've heard the words before; 
It's sleeping in my memory. 
I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died. 
If I never loved I never would have cried. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

I have my books 
And my poetry to protect me; 
I am shielded in my armor, 
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb. 
I touch no one and no one touches me. 
I am a rock, 
I am an island. 

And a rock feels no pain; 
And an island never cries."


----------



## paracarro (Dec 16, 2011)

nobraino (crazy italian folk)

paramore

janis joplis


----------



## mohkg (Dec 18, 2011)

Lil wayne y.u mad 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## sativas (Dec 18, 2011)

Loaded up my little pony season 2 on the touchpad and its keeping the kid occupied - not sure if that counts but I can't get the theme song out of my head now


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2011)

High Hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 18, 2011)

Pride and joy - SRV 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## mOrLoCcO (Dec 20, 2011)

Samael - Lux Mundi


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 20, 2011)

The Beatles - I want to hold your hand (again, but this song is awesome) 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## galaxys (Dec 21, 2011)

True Faith - New Order


----------



## purple1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Karma Chameleon 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## Jaydog357 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sexy and I Know It - LMFAO

Gettin' the Wiggle dance on at midnight


----------



## jackep82 (Dec 21, 2011)

barbara ann by the beach boys lol


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 21, 2011)

Physics... from my physics professor 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA App


----------



## falcons2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Headlines - Drake 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## pkdayga (Dec 21, 2011)

S&M - Rihanna (I feel so dirty)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Helena - My Chemical Romance


----------



## galaxys (Dec 23, 2011)

Warp City -Al Jourgensen & Ministry


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 23, 2011)

Closer than Close - The Luniz


----------



## Nosferatu. (Dec 23, 2011)

not my typical type of music but this band is catchy and have been jamming their self-titled album the last 30 minutes: The Script.  Good modern soft rock in both vocals, instrumentation, and lyrics.


----------



## Adauth (Dec 23, 2011)

Chevelle - Vitamin R


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 23, 2011)

Neil Young: Keep on Rocking in the Free World
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
04:40


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bloodsport for all - Carter USM


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## WickedDaze (Dec 23, 2011)

Wiseman - Slightly stoopid


----------



## Dirk (Dec 23, 2011)

Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees

"..She looks like the real thing
She tastes like the real thing
My fake plastic love
But I can't help the feeling
I could blow through the ceiling
If I just turn and run

It wears me out, it wears me out
It wears me out, it wears me out

If I could be who you wanted
If I could be who you wanted all the time

All the time...
All the time..."


----------



## Archer (Dec 23, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
> 
> "..She looks like the real thing
> She tastes like the real thing
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU'RE BACK!!!

I was actually starting to worry about you.


----------



## cwtrex (Dec 24, 2011)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite


----------



## cowsaregreat (Dec 24, 2011)

Avett Brothers.


----------



## qwerty warrior (Dec 24, 2011)

well im listing to two things right now

808 State - Pacific State 
Daft Punk - Revolution 909 



..... i miss the 90's


----------



## lexusmike (Dec 24, 2011)

Skrillex - first of the year

Sent from my Premium XDA app


----------



## coolsandie (Dec 24, 2011)

Rihanna - You Da One


----------



## qwerty warrior (Dec 24, 2011)

coolsandie said:


> Rihanna - You Da One

Click to collapse



sad
10char


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

When we were together-nickelback 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## coolsandie (Dec 24, 2011)

qwerty warrior said:


> sad
> 10char

Click to collapse



That didn't have 10 chars ?


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

coolsandie said:


> That didn't have 10 chars ?

Click to collapse



10burritos

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Archer (Dec 24, 2011)

coolsandie said:


> That didn't have 10 chars ?

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Archer said:


> lol

Click to collapse



Trololololo 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees
> 
> "..She looks like the real thing
> She tastes like the real thing
> ...

Click to collapse



now I want to listen to it 
and when I do, one time is not enough  

  
welcome back


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 24, 2011)

Feel good inc - gorillaz

Can't stop listening to it  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 24, 2011)

Muddy Waters - Rolling stone

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Dec 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> now I want to listen to it
> and when I do, one time is not enough
> 
> 
> welcome back

Click to collapse



Thx dude and a very merry Xmas to you. If there's anyone on this planet that knows good music when he hears it, it's you!

As well as fleshing out my collection, i've been busy replacing some of my shoddy 256kbps classics with remastered 320kbps copies, and the difference on my set-up is night and day. My ears are having a several hour long orgasm at the moment!

Currently:

Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence


Foobar2000>WASAPI>Xonar Essence ST>Sennheiser HD650>A very happy pair of ears.


----------



## ryan562 (Dec 25, 2011)

MC Hammer - Can't touch this

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 25, 2011)

Why we thugs-- ice cube

Sent from my AT100 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Thx dude and a very merry Xmas to you. If there's anyone on this planet that knows good music when he hears it, it's you!
> 
> As well as fleshing out my collection, i've been busy replacing some of my shoddy 256kbps classics with remastered 320kbps copies, and the difference on my set-up is night and day. My ears are having a several hour long orgasm at the moment!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you're welcome 

that sounds like a lot of work, but awesome 


Independent Love Song - Scarlet


----------



## galaxys (Dec 26, 2011)

Someone, Somewhere in Summertime - Simple Minds


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ordinary world by duran2

_____________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Kailkti (Dec 26, 2011)

Jesus - Brand New

$1 gets you a reply


----------



## Fandonius (Dec 26, 2011)

Incredible Bongo Band - Apache


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2011)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Ordinary world by duran2
> 
> _____________________________
> ~ Sent from iOS/Android device

Click to collapse



nice, one of my favourites


----------



## super.flow (Dec 27, 2011)

Futura - Battles


----------



## nadejo (Dec 27, 2011)

Lil Wayne - Megaman


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

Without Me - Eminem


----------



## CB620 (Dec 27, 2011)

The Weeknd-GONE 







Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App


----------



## pakelika (Dec 27, 2011)

Blondie - Bill Conti

bonus track on the soundtrack "for your eyes only (James Bond No.12)
if you are a JB fan and you especially like for your eyes only you should check out this rare demo from the Main Theme... lyrics/music are slightly different.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSxTStAfpBY&feature=related


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 27, 2011)

My Love - Justin Timberlake feat. T.I.


----------



## feinux (Dec 27, 2011)

sweet home alabama  

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Dec 27, 2011)

Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 27, 2011)

Titanium by David Guetta feat. Sia.


----------



## Theonew (Dec 27, 2011)

The Rain - Outside


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 27, 2011)

So Special- Lil Wayne


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 27, 2011)

Iggy pop 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 27, 2011)

I Like It - Grand Puba


----------



## adwin7 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lazy afternoon - the roots


----------



## galaxys (Dec 28, 2011)

Lover Come Back To Me (2003 remix) - Dead or Alive


----------



## Moh Moh (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty Lights - Finally Moving


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 28, 2011)

Peso - A$AP Rocky


----------



## nickfee (Dec 28, 2011)

east wes - eric johnson


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

Led zeppelin - stairway to heaven
From the BBC sessions live album (disk 2)

God! The ibeats headphones make it sound soooo great! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Thecookieman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Styx*

Good morning ladies and gents. Currently listening to Styx Mr. Roboto, enjoy the day!


----------



## Kiwiiixo (Dec 28, 2011)

Soundgarden - Spoonman


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 28, 2011)

Van Halen - Hot for teacher 
Awesome song is awesome  

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## wesf90 (Dec 28, 2011)

"Moves Like Jagger" -- On a stupid kidz bop commercial that has come on 50 times today.. (this is what happens when you have kids.. haha)


----------



## woofias (Dec 28, 2011)

Walk This Way - RUN-DMC


----------



## Dirk (Dec 28, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## idavid_ (Dec 28, 2011)

DirkGently said:


> Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven

Click to collapse



No words to describe the epicness of this song...

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No words to describe the epicness of this song...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse




+18... As many as the strings Jimmy Page plays on this song...

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Dec 28, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No words to describe the epicness of this song...
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



I've been on a 'Classics' kick recently. Led Zep, Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan..

You can't go wrong with any of the above really. Comfortably Numb, Telegraph Road, Angie, It Ain't You Babe.. the best songs of all time. Given another decade or ten, there will never be a sound that comes close to that of Mark Knopfler, David Gilmour and co.

Sad that the best has already passed. Happy that i lived to know it.


----------



## Geoff-dev (Dec 29, 2011)

Warren Haynes Christmas Pre-Jam at The Orange Peel 2011


----------



## Adauth (Dec 29, 2011)

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home.


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 29, 2011)

Make My - The Roots


----------



## shumilov.max (Dec 30, 2011)

Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs - Garden


----------



## Tachi91 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes - LMFAO


----------



## studacris (Dec 30, 2011)

Broken wing-grammatics


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 30, 2011)

Rapper's Ball - E-40


----------



## theRickix (Dec 31, 2011)

Transmission - Joy Division

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 powered by Kyrillos' ROM v9.4


----------



## galaxys (Jan 1, 2012)

What We Do (Electro Devo Remix EP) - Cornucopia


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 1, 2012)

Listening to Locomondo

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Pistahh (Jan 1, 2012)

Animals as Leaders


----------



## qwerty warrior (Jan 1, 2012)

Phil Collins - Sussudio



I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Christy, take off your robe. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. Sabrina, remove your dress. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Sabrina, why don't you, uh, dance a little. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I've heard in rock. Christy, get down on your knees so Sabrina can see your asshole. Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds. Sabrina, don't just stare at it, eat it. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is Sussudio, a great, great song, a personal favorite.






*brb  I have to return some videotapes.*


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 1, 2012)

Megaupload Song!


----------



## bclark (Jan 1, 2012)

Caspar Babypants - I'm a Nut

As much as you can try to educate your child on good music sometimes kids music just makes her chill, lol.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 2, 2012)

They Don't Give a F*** About Us - 2Pac


----------



## Siberian_Bear (Jan 3, 2012)

HAM Radio and utility stations on shortwave band.


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 3, 2012)

The Who - Bargain

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## cyphill (Jan 3, 2012)

Eluveitie - The Song Of Life


----------



## studacris (Jan 3, 2012)

Fell on Black Days - Soundgarden


----------



## studacris (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn dude, that must sound like a mess all goin at the same time


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 3, 2012)

The Show Goes On - Lupe Fiasco on Pandora Radio


----------



## ssconceptz (Jan 3, 2012)

Ja Rule - Parachute (2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9szrDMZjKS4&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Possibly the best song I've ever heard. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## srumiQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Renegades Of Funk - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 4, 2012)

To the sound of the sound of the hooka and waves in Goa


----------



## egregious (Jan 4, 2012)

Sooner or later  - Matt Kearney


----------



## maxxiz6 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Nadia Ali - Rapture*


----------



## Dyspnea (Jan 4, 2012)

Kid Cudi - Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## k1bu (Jan 4, 2012)

Avicii - Levels


----------



## downtrodn (Jan 4, 2012)

Pathfinder.... beyond the space..beyond time!

sent from my Samsung GalaxyS 2!


----------



## imromulus (Jan 4, 2012)

Drake Radio on Pandora

Currently playing: Put on - Young Jeezy


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK55eA17cRY


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Swedish House Mafia - Antidote


----------



## ricky babalu (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is one of my faves.


----------



## BodenM (Jan 5, 2012)

Swedish House Mafia - Save The World





-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## Adauth (Jan 5, 2012)

The Best of Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 5, 2012)

Paramedics - Game feat. Young Jeezy


----------



## bangalorerohan (Jan 5, 2012)

American Idiot- Green Day


----------



## Atlant1s (Jan 5, 2012)

10 kleine jägermeister - die toten hosen


----------



## skoni13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Anything You Synthesize - The American Dollar


----------



## anpietroluongo (Jan 5, 2012)

BodenM said:


> Swedish House Mafia - Save The World
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



very nice


----------



## shields360 (Jan 5, 2012)

Eric Turner - style changer

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Jan 5, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## grzesiek1945 (Jan 5, 2012)

Amaranthe - amaranthine ;D

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlant1s (Jan 6, 2012)

in the end - linkin park


----------



## dimmah (Jan 6, 2012)

Swedish House Mafia vs. Knife Party - Antidote


----------



## BodenM (Jan 6, 2012)

Coldplay - Paradise





-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## 2stardiver (Jan 6, 2012)

Sonata Arctica - dont say a word


----------



## Dirk (Jan 6, 2012)

David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Dirk (Jan 6, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> I f##king love that song!
> 
> Another Brick In The Wall, Pt. 1 - Pink Floyd.

Click to collapse



Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here

"So, so you think you can tell Heaven from Hell,
blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?
And did they get you to trade your heroes for ghosts? 
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air for a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
And did you exchange a walk on part in the war for a lead role in a cage?
How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground. 
What have you found? The same old fears.
Wish you were here."


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 6, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust

Click to collapse



I thought I was the only one  (in this thread)

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Dirk (Jan 6, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> I thought I was the only one  (in this thread)
> 
> ¤The statement below is true.
> The statement above is false.¤

Click to collapse



There is 'Life On Mars', and even though it's a 'Space Oddity' the 'Starman' can find 'Modern Love' even 'Under Pressure'! 'Absolute Beginners' can be 'Heroes' too you know!


----------



## Dreddwulf88 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hell-Disturbed

Love these guys. Too bad they are on hiatus


----------



## Dirk (Jan 7, 2012)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Today/Starla/Here Is No Why/Mayonaise


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 7, 2012)

Dash berlin - United destination album

________________________________
~ Sent from iOS/Android device


----------



## Rodimus80 (Jan 7, 2012)

Billboard Top 100 of 1985.  It's my childhood.  I can't get enough.


----------



## galaxys (Jan 7, 2012)

Lets Dance (Razormaid Remix) - David Bowie (celebrating a birthday January 8th)


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah! - Usher


----------



## slimslim (Jan 7, 2012)

Ritght now, Stevie Ray Vaughan

Sent from my HTC Vivid via Tapatalk


----------



## falcons2 (Jan 8, 2012)

Good morning - chamillionaire 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## falcons2 (Jan 8, 2012)

The champ - Nelly 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## blacksn (Jan 8, 2012)

Portishead "Sour Times"


----------



## paawan (Jan 8, 2012)

Eminem - The Real Slim Shady


----------



## blue_star (Jan 8, 2012)

The Dance of Eternity - DreamTheater


----------



## copyname (Jan 8, 2012)

Offspring - Want You Bad.

I like this band.


----------



## blackcab94 (Jan 8, 2012)

Arnold Lane - Pink Floyd


----------



## pfc_m_drake (Jan 8, 2012)

Tonight, Tonight, Tonight

Genesis!


----------



## galaxys (Jan 9, 2012)

Starman - David Bowie and the Spyders from Mars

January 8th - Happy Birthday David and many more rock & roll days!!


----------



## sifting cinders (Jan 9, 2012)

lalala - Saul Williams


----------



## chemist80 (Jan 9, 2012)

Watching v for vendetta and drinking vodka

Sent from my Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## Stopfakn (Jan 9, 2012)

Metallica  nothing else matters 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2X using XDA Premium App


----------



## Byrono (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't you know - Josh Leys.

Sent from teh epic pony using XDA Premium


----------



## mrrick (Jan 9, 2012)

*ins>rt sig here*


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 9, 2012)

Nobody's Fool - Avril Lavigne

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## vlatko.mk (Jan 9, 2012)

September : Cry For You @ My HTC Hero


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mad about you- hooverphonic

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 10, 2012)

F666 The Police - Mellowhype


----------



## bardahl (Jan 10, 2012)

Serj Tankian "Goodbye - Gate 21 (Rock Remix)"


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 11, 2012)

F*** Your Ethnicity - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## ebe_robert (Jan 11, 2012)

Kun Fayaa Kun -- A.R Rahman (Rockstar)


----------



## trell959 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey-the pixies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## mametosaurus (Jan 11, 2012)

Body Urge - The Great Fiction


----------



## BodenM (Jan 11, 2012)

With You Friends - Skrillex

Swyped from my rooted HTC Desire, running Ice Cream Sandwich Beta 0.1, on the Telstra NextG Network, using Tapatalk.


----------



## Sir_Sixx (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm mostly listening to:

Terry Pratchett - Maskerade (audiobook)
Steel Panther - Balls Out


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2012)

Skrillex- Scary Monsters and nive sprites

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnichron (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcade Fire - Ready to Start.mp3


----------



## papabear (Jan 11, 2012)

Wesley Willis - Rock and Roll McDonalds ; its from SUPERSIZE ME


----------



## KhalCamargo (Jan 12, 2012)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC (the best rock band in the world)


----------



## microline (Jan 12, 2012)

SIMPLY RED - home


----------



## Fraction (Jan 12, 2012)

The legend of zelda original mix - Zedd


----------



## shockedz (Jan 12, 2012)

Here, There and Everywhere - The Beatles


----------



## ut2222 (Jan 12, 2012)

03. Behemoth - [Demigod #03] Conquer All


----------



## rpxz (Jan 12, 2012)

Various trance music.


----------



## Ƶero (Jan 12, 2012)

Owl City - Vanilla Twilight


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 12, 2012)

Love — "Forever Changes"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## studacris (Jan 12, 2012)

Shame on a nigga- WU-TANG


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yacht "I Walked Alone" (Jacques Renault Remix)


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 12, 2012)

The Who - The real me
I've been only listening to them for the last few days  Awesome band is awesome

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Perastis (Jan 12, 2012)

be yourself - audioslave


----------



## marketingmike (Jan 13, 2012)

Its not you - t-pain

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2012)

Magda - Lockjaw


----------



## puujalka (Jan 13, 2012)

Turbonegro - Alpha Male


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 13, 2012)

Neil Sedaka: Oh! Carol
Simply The Best Of The 60's (2000)
02:17


----------



## itsbeertimenow (Jan 13, 2012)

Batman and robin movie in background.... : (

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 13, 2012)

Fringe intro soundtrack.

Sent from a CM9 powered Galaxy S i9000


----------



## Dirk (Jan 13, 2012)

Marillion - Lavender

Metallica - Battery

The Clash - I Fought The Law

Pop Will Eat Itself - Def Con One


----------



## captain67 (Jan 14, 2012)

Gemini - H.A.T.D

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## Dirk (Jan 14, 2012)

David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust


----------



## microline (Jan 14, 2012)

Chris Brown featuring Benny Benassi - Beautiful People


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay Lumen - The Story (Original Mix)


----------



## diegofdg (Jan 14, 2012)

Metallica --> The unforgiven III
Greetings.

Enviado desde mi Motorola Atrix


----------



## Imitate (Jan 14, 2012)

Pray For Plagues - Bring Me The Horizon :3


----------



## Dirk (Jan 14, 2012)

Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms


----------



## Focused Haunter (Jan 14, 2012)

Fat Jon - Static Medium

Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using xda premium


----------



## nfocus (Jan 14, 2012)

Sofi - Bring out the devil


----------



## studacris (Jan 14, 2012)

Entry level exit wounds - Veil of Maya


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 14, 2012)

The Who - The rock
Damn, what a song. Quadrophenia seems like an awesome album. 

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 14, 2012)

The OtherSide - The Roots


----------



## alpeppone (Jan 15, 2012)

Autumn Cannibalist - Die Mannequin
not really my kind of music, but somehow i just like it


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 15, 2012)

Growing Apart - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## sdhanush1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Who Says-Selena Gomez


----------



## alpeppone (Jan 15, 2012)

Knights of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## knowledge561 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - Intruder Alert

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561


----------



## Neurotica (Jan 15, 2012)

Guy Gerber&Chaim - Beaches


----------



## thornhill523 (Jan 15, 2012)

tom waits - fish in the jailhouse


----------



## falcons2 (Jan 15, 2012)

Red nation - the game ft lil wayne 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## TRSolebum (Jan 15, 2012)

How to save a life - The Fray

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## captain67 (Jan 15, 2012)

Skankfunk - Overkooled

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## Mmjk3 (Jan 15, 2012)

Man in the mirror by Michael Jackson 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 15, 2012)

David Bowie - Space oddity

¤The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.¤


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

Journey - Who's Crying Now


----------



## VeeFenty (Jan 15, 2012)

Rihanna - You Da One.
Wait.. Anything from Rihanna is my fave.


----------



## RinZo (Jan 15, 2012)

Cunninlynguists - Georgia.

Such an amazing song


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2012)

DJ Nox - Live @ Fuse Lx 13.1.12


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2012)

I follow you(Tyler the Creator mix) - Lykke li

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## ghoner (Jan 16, 2012)

Born Again - Third Day

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## marqinho15 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ai Se Eu Te Pego - Inna (mixed)


----------



## galaxys (Jan 16, 2012)

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## watt9493 (Jan 16, 2012)

my computer fan in cool n quiet mode.


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 16, 2012)

Foreigner: Feels Like The First Time
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
03:50


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mario Basanov & Vidis feat. Jazzu - I'll Be Gone


----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2012)

Exogenesis: Symphony Part 3 - Muse


----------



## diegofdg (Jan 16, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Do the evolution
Greetings.

Enviado desde mi Motorola Atrix


----------



## captain67 (Jan 16, 2012)

Coheed & Cambria - The Lying Lies and Dirty Secrets of Miss Erica Court

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## DrMadman (Jan 17, 2012)

Gang Starr - Moment of Truth (album)


----------



## bclark (Jan 17, 2012)

On Dance Floors - Metronomy


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

DrMadman said:


> Gang Starr - Moment of Truth (album)

Click to collapse



I give you thanks because you listen to real hip-hop.  Also moment of truth (the song) is prolly my favorite song.


----------



## RinZo (Jan 17, 2012)

Knife Party - Internet Friends


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dinky - This Is Your Heart (Original Mix)


----------



## fritzgerald (Jan 17, 2012)

To The Stars(Break The Noize & The Autobots Remix) - Modestep

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## jahlee (Jan 17, 2012)

Mono(japan)- burial at sea 

Sent from another space


----------



## mati2228773 (Jan 17, 2012)

I now listen to the Avici in the Darkness


----------



## Mezzi (Jan 17, 2012)

Drake-Headlines...not by choice a neighbour is playing it.

Cool song though.


----------



## dschibril (Jan 18, 2012)

John Legend - random


----------



## Annevo (Jan 18, 2012)

ghoner said:


> Born Again - Third Day
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium

Click to collapse




Great band 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## cashyftw (Jan 18, 2012)

The call of duty lobby wait song lol (mw3) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Jan 18, 2012)

Coheed & Cambria - The Willing Well IV: The Final Cut

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## dschibril (Jan 18, 2012)

Morning birds..


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 19, 2012)

The World Is Yours - Nas


----------



## marconmgm (Jan 19, 2012)

Its bigger than hip hop-dead prez


----------



## VegasJoker (Jan 19, 2012)

A Brief Introduction On Dubstep Production-Dubba Jonny

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Carsten Jost - Chateau Jalousie


----------



## -SGA- (Jan 20, 2012)

Overdose - Jason Derulo

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jan 20, 2012)

Talk (Thin White Duke Mix) - Coldplay


----------



## blackstar_329 (Jan 20, 2012)

knowledge561 said:


> Lupe Fiasco - Intruder Alert
> 
> My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
> Twitter: @knowledge561

Click to collapse



Long that song
Gym class heroes- Nothing boy vs The echo factor 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 20, 2012)

HiiiPower - Kendrick Lamar

Thug Life, Thug Life!


----------



## knowledge561 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> HiiPower - Kendrick Lamar
> 
> Thug Life, Thug Life!

Click to collapse








My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

listening to my GirlFriend's Bla Bla Bla 
Joke...i love her alot 
Anyways i am Listening to
There goes my Baby - USHER


----------



## idusortus (Jan 20, 2012)

Tool - Wings for Marie pt.1

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using XDA App


----------



## deependra (Jan 20, 2012)

Currently listening to my mom's bla bla !!! ( asking me to focus in studies )

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## BodenM (Jan 20, 2012)

Stan SB - Tears In Rain





-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## arthurleonov (Jan 20, 2012)

Atb- renegade


----------



## theking_13 (Jan 20, 2012)

Listening to porn. Various "artists".

Sent through the XDA App on my Samsung Vibrant running ICS Passion v10.6


----------



## Vixa (Jan 20, 2012)

Listening to Ben Howard - The Fear


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 20, 2012)

Listening to the World's shortest blues song, it goes like this:

"I didn't wake up this morning..."

Regards


----------



## Dirk (Jan 20, 2012)

The Charlatans - The Only One I Know


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Vitalic - My friend Dario


----------



## fritzgerald (Jan 20, 2012)

VegasJoker said:


> A Brief Introduction On Dubstep Production-Dubba Jonny
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Check out the VIP tutorial by him. WAY better.

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond *Full Song* 
26 mins


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 21, 2012)

The Good, The Bad, The Ugly - Consequence


----------



## deependra (Jan 21, 2012)

*Chikni Chameli *


----------



## kushXmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

Moar ghosts n stuff - Deadmau5 

Been listening to a lot of him lately.


----------



## AstorDev (Jan 21, 2012)

Slipknot - Psychosocial


----------



## knowledge561 (Jan 21, 2012)

AstorDev said:


> Slipknot - Psychosocial

Click to collapse



Approved!

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561
I'm protesting flashing until CM9 drops for the Evo 3D!!!


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 21, 2012)

Kyuss - "Whitewater"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## kushXmaster (Jan 21, 2012)

To all my friends - Atmosphere. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 21, 2012)

Dr Octagon - "Dr Octagonecologyst"


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 21, 2012)

Swayzak - Slave to the Hard Drive


----------



## husam666 (Jan 21, 2012)

is there anybody out there - pink floyd


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 22, 2012)

Hatsune Miku - I wanna be your world. 

I bet many people have never heard about Miku .


----------



## knowledge561 (Jan 22, 2012)

Strike_Eagle said:


> Hatsune Miku - I wanna be your world.
> 
> I bet many people have never heard about Miku .

Click to collapse



Nigga. "Hatsuni Miku - Love Is War" ****s my **** up. I love that song. 

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561
I'm protesting flashing until CM9 drops for the Evo 3D!!!


----------



## thedudejdog (Jan 22, 2012)

http://m.soundcloud.com/#/the-griz/the-griz-neverending-story



Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 22, 2012)

"The Vent" Big K.R.I.T.


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 22, 2012)

knowledge561 said:


> Nigga. "Hatsuni Miku - Love Is War" ****s my **** up. I love that song.
> 
> My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
> Twitter: @knowledge561
> I'm protesting flashing until CM9 drops for the Evo 3D!!!

Click to collapse



World is Mine - Hatsune Miku 
 This song actually bring me to Miku.







 I am not sure that i know the meaning with out the Eng Sub, but actually the music really kick me in good Mood.


----------



## knowledge561 (Jan 22, 2012)

Strike_Eagle said:


> World is Mine - Hatsune Miku
> This song actually bring me to Miku.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What app is that? Zune? That Hatsune background is Sick!!!

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561
I'm protesting flashing until CM9 drops for the Evo 3D!!!


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 22, 2012)

knowledge561 said:


> What app is that? Zune? That Hatsune background is Sick!!!
> 
> My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
> Twitter: @knowledge561
> I'm protesting flashing until CM9 drops for the Evo 3D!!!

Click to collapse



Yes, i use Windows Phone.
I made that Background myself.


----------



## knowledge561 (Jan 22, 2012)

Strike_Eagle said:


> Yes, i use Windows Phone.
> I made that Background myself.

Click to collapse



You mind sharing? My email is [email protected]. Is zune transparent or did u add that bg to it? I need a good itunes replacement. 


My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561
I'm protesting flashing until CM9 drops for the Evo 3D!!!


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 22, 2012)

knowledge561 said:


> You mind sharing? My email is [email protected]. Is zune transparent or did u add that bg to it? I need a good itunes replacement.
> 
> 
> My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
> ...

Click to collapse



 You will have to hack a little bit to Zune to add the Custom Background.
 No, it is not transparent, The picture in the back has the 50% White layer covered it
 I will send you one of my public version soon.


----------



## captain67 (Jan 22, 2012)

Strike_Eagle said:


> Hatsune Miku - I wanna be your world.
> 
> I bet many people have never heard about Miku .

Click to collapse



I have definitely heard of miku.

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 22, 2012)

The King for a Thousand Years by Helloween - The creators of Power Metal. Power Metal 4EVER!!!!

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## strassenkehrer (Jan 22, 2012)

Go with the Flow - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 22, 2012)

Hell Was Made in Heaven - Helloween (again  , my cell player is on shuffle)

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 22, 2012)

Downfall by Children of Bodom (the music with one of the best solos I heard until now  Alexi Laiho rocks)

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 22, 2012)

Come Alive by Helloween

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## AwesomeTurtle (Jan 22, 2012)

Phlogiston - Access Codes

Real men listen to chiptunes.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

I hate my self ...... Joan jett

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## buzzboy (Jan 22, 2012)

Wish you were here- Pink Floyd


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 22, 2012)

buzzboy said:


> Wish you were here- Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



Now thats some good music; )

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## TheUndead (Jan 22, 2012)

London Calling - Clash


----------



## ForgetfulGuru (Jan 22, 2012)

Greatest Hits James Taylor 

Sent from my HD2 DX Android using Tapatalk


----------



## JonJt (Jan 23, 2012)

Sade - Hang On To Your Love


----------



## agent205 (Jan 23, 2012)

Another nirvana 

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Pascal Prendi - Under The Sheets Mix


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 23, 2012)

Kush & Corinthians - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## husam666 (Jan 23, 2012)

Therapy? - A moment of clarity

This band is sick


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

Rainbow - Stargazer

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## knowledge561 (Jan 23, 2012)

Rick Ross - Holy Ghost

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561
I'm protesting flashing until CM9 drops for the Evo 3D!!!


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Jan 23, 2012)

Silence 

NoSig


----------



## captain67 (Jan 23, 2012)

Coheed & Cambria - Al the Killer

Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## newtonial (Jan 23, 2012)

Stevie Ray Vaughan!


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 23, 2012)

Magus battle song - ChrononTrigger soundtrack

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 23, 2012)

Human 1X and Blood Elf Theme - Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne by Glen Stafford

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Turquoise Hexagon Sun - Boards of Canada


----------



## Bigboij (Jan 23, 2012)

Bombay bicycle club


----------



## Dirk (Jan 23, 2012)

Golden Earring - Radar Love

Def Leppard - (The whole Collection) In that sort of mood!


----------



## FaalKorum (Jan 23, 2012)

Show Me A Sign - Alter Bridge

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## GuestD2062 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nothing I just need one more post to 10


----------



## Vaiski (Jan 23, 2012)

The dreadnoughts -boneyard.

mie oon muualta


----------



## Dirk (Jan 23, 2012)

Aztec Camera - Good Morning Britain

The Dubliners & The Pogues - The Irish Rover

The Pogues - Body Of An American (You might recognise it from 'The Wire')






And the greatest ever:

Queen - Save me..

...suck on that if you think there has ever been a better song.. You will be wrong on so many levels!*








*Until i think of something better... like Simon & Garfunkel - I Am A rock/The Boxer, or Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb/Wish You Were Here, or Dire Straits - Telegraph Road...or The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again..

or, well..any of the of the other best songs...

Bottom line...your 'best songs' suck...unless you're Husam, in which case you have an awesome taste in music!


----------



## likeurface (Jan 24, 2012)

Pink lady by Feed Me

For those of you who love any electronic music, this song will blow your socks off. Used DSP manager with this song and my ears exploded.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## madeincanon (Jan 24, 2012)

Destiny by Zero 7

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jan 24, 2012)

Is It Love (Starkillers Remix) - iiO


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thievery Corporation - Free

Nice to see ya galaxys!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lmfao - sexy + I know it

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 24, 2012)

The King For a Thousand Years (live) - Helloween

Sent from my MZ605 using XDA App


----------



## PoorCollegeGuy (Jan 24, 2012)

Mountain Mist - Johannes Linstead 

Google Music on shuffle ftw!


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 24, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails: Closer
The Downward Spiral (1994)
06:13


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Opti - The Gap


----------



## fboaventura (Jan 24, 2012)

Enter the Sandman - performed by Jay Smith


----------



## armkreuz (Jan 25, 2012)

L'été by Philippe B


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 25, 2012)

Hatsune Miku - Tell (me) your world
 Her new song, just came out like 9 mins ago...
 F that, i am in love.


----------



## chicagoraw (Jan 25, 2012)

New Cold Play album
latest Hollywood Undead
Kanye West & Jay-Z callabo CD
New Rick Ross Album (Sucks)
New Angels and Airwaves Album

This is just a bunch of random music I listen to during work. Hope you guys have some more suggestions in the genre of the above music i listed thanks !


----------



## ciccio89_xda (Jan 25, 2012)

U2..

those guys are my soundtrack!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

My physics professor 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hurricane - Bob Dylan


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 25, 2012)

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals

Sent from my good old Galaxy S II. Hit thx if u think i helped and may the force be with u.


----------



## Xxul (Jan 25, 2012)

Digitally Imported radio from android market.
Best ****ing thing in my life, 
anyone who listens to house/trance/electro/etc MUST HAVE tht app.


I literally plug the phone in the club, open the radio and ppl are mind blown by the songs! Its that ****in good
~§~


----------



## KyleAllMighy (Jan 25, 2012)

***** Please vs. Internet Friends (Bl3nds Mashup)

Its sick

Sent from my GT-P7500 using XDA App


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 25, 2012)

Animals: House of the Rising Sun
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
04:31


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

My ugly boy

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Xxul (Jan 25, 2012)

Bodisson said:


> Bacobens Rock Top 500
> 04:31

Click to collapse



Downloaded tht torrent yesterday


~§~


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 25, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Downloaded tht torrent yesterday
> 
> 
> ~§~

Click to collapse



Somebody call the sopa guy! Piracy alert 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 25, 2012)

Eagles - Hotel California

_______________________________________
“Life is hard. After all, it kills you.”


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nicolas Jaar - Time for us


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 25, 2012)

Kyuss - "And the circus leaves town"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.......


----------



## Xxul (Jan 25, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Somebody call the sopa guy! Piracy alert
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



I AM the sopa guy ;D u have all been imported in the CIA database xD

~§~


----------



## MemoryController (Jan 25, 2012)

The Entire Scorpions discography on shuffle which i PIRATED MUHAHAHA

Evil Evil EVIL

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Marbert Rocel - Love Me (Good Guy Mikesh & Filburt Remix)


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 26, 2012)

Diamond are for ever kanye

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## knowledge561 (Jan 26, 2012)

Strike_Eagle said:


> Hatsune Miku - Tell (me) your world
> Her new song, just came out like 9 mins ago...
> F that, i am in love.

Click to collapse



Where do you get your Hatsune Miku songs? I searched wiki for albums and it says she has over like 2000 vocaloid tracks or something. 

My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
Twitter: @knowledge561
I'm protesting flashing until CM9 drops for the Evo 3D!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovebirds feat. Stee Downes - Want You In My Soul


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 26, 2012)

knowledge561 said:


> Where do you get your Hatsune Miku songs? I searched wiki for albums and it says she has over like 2000 vocaloid tracks or something.
> 
> My Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
> Twitter: @knowledge561
> I'm protesting flashing until CM9 drops for the Evo 3D!!!

Click to collapse



 I don't really listen /download the whole Entire Miku songs, mostly i pick up song from the most viewed Video of Miku on YouTube and decide which song to download.
 Now on my Zune Lib, most songs of Miku are from the her Live Performance with 39s band, on Tokio and L.A. (I really recommend the L.A Version of Miku, because they retexture her , which makes Miku look 100x better than the video at Japan.), for example : "From Y to Y", "Alice"...


----------



## galaxys (Jan 26, 2012)

Lose My Breath [Peter Rauhofer's Breathless Club Mix] - Destiny's Child


----------



## aliciameyer (Jan 26, 2012)

*The Other Side *(Bruno Mars ft. C-Lo Green and B.o.B)


----------



## xsoliman3 (Jan 26, 2012)

I generally only listen to music on the car radio
however now that my daughter has got an iPhone, she keeps pestering me to download (and pay!) for songs ...


----------



## captain67 (Jan 26, 2012)

xsoliman3 said:


> I generally only listen to music on the car radio
> however now that my daughter has got an iPhone, she keeps pestering me to download (and pay!) for songs ...

Click to collapse



If her friends have CD's of the music they like, just tell her to borrow them and rip them to iTunes.

Skrillex - Bangarang


Sent from Silent Earth 3


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 27, 2012)

Keisha's Song (Her Pain) - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## mallen462 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sandstorm

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## iynfynity (Jan 27, 2012)

The Beatles - Hey Jude

I miss this.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jah Division - Dub Will Tear Us Apart


----------



## h+c (Jan 27, 2012)

Chops of Silence- The Fall


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 27, 2012)

Cornershop: Brimful Of Asha
When I Was Born For The 7th Time (1997)
05:17


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 27, 2012)

Local news

__________________________________________
Customize my Siggy


----------



## betoqm (Jan 27, 2012)

cold world - refuse to lose


----------



## Der-Maxi (Jan 27, 2012)

Avicii - Levels


----------



## silencebk (Jan 27, 2012)

Ben Folds Five


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

A fan

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## chekuhakim (Jan 27, 2012)

Yuna - Deep conversation

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## androidcues (Jan 27, 2012)

sounds of silence..... great mix of quiet... its free and not copyrighted

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nortec - Tijuana Sound Machine


----------



## mr mister (Jan 27, 2012)

the keys of the keyboard


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 27, 2012)

experimenting with jazz derivatives... listening to parov stellar atm


----------



## qaz2453 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nicki  Minaj - turn me on

( she is actually singing in this) wow

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## ctank22 (Jan 28, 2012)

yngwie malmsteen - far beyond the sun


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 28, 2012)

Just Be Friend - Megurine Luka


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 28, 2012)

BBC The Selector - Show 547 - 27/01/12


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 28, 2012)

I stand alone (Modern Warfare 3 Soundtrack) - Brian Tyler


----------



## Xxul (Jan 28, 2012)

Gh7st said:


> 28 Weeks Later Soundtrack..

Click to collapse



Best ****ing horror movie ever!

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## Xxul (Jan 28, 2012)

Strike_Eagle said:


> I stand alone (Modern Warfare 3 Soundtrack) - Brian Tyler

Click to collapse



"Remo Baldi- The Dream, The Theater, The Battlefield" ( Battlefield 3 soundtrack)

&


"Battlefield Theme" 



Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

Brain Damage/ Eclipse - Pink Floyd


----------



## jmollabi (Jan 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Brain Damage/ Eclipse - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse




worse band ever
Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

jmollabi said:


> worse band ever
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 28, 2012)

Hadouken! - "For The Masses"


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 28, 2012)

jmollabi said:


> worse band ever
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App

Click to collapse



Don't worry Husam...
I'm gonna ban him 




(just kidding  )


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Don't worry Husam...
> I'm gonna ban him
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you should


----------



## PlaintiveFizz (Jan 28, 2012)

Quite an array of music genres. 

Beach Fossils - Face It.


----------



## conantroutman (Jan 28, 2012)

Mahler - "Scherzo"


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2012)

Skrillex - Levels

Sent from a stone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## mmmcfc (Jan 28, 2012)

Good Life - Kanye West

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## idavid_ (Jan 28, 2012)

The Who - Naked eye 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ill play the blues for you- Gary Moore 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 29, 2012)

The Message - Nas


----------



## cam_hamlin (Jan 29, 2012)

They know - Nipsey Hussle

Sent from my Google Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Namerson23 (Jan 29, 2012)

midnite city - m83


----------



## Amber18 (Jan 29, 2012)

Better Than I Know Myself- Adam Lambert

so addicted to this song <3


----------



## edgenet (Jan 29, 2012)

Currently spinning the Brand New Day-record by Sting. Love me some Sting


----------



## MavericzeK (Jan 29, 2012)

Zardonic - Destroy the enemy


----------



## strassenkehrer (Jan 29, 2012)

Neon Indian - Deadbeat Summer


----------



## crazyscow (Jan 29, 2012)

Children of bodom - angels dont kill


Sent from your girlfriends phone


----------



## Dirk (Jan 29, 2012)

Life Of Agony - Angry Tree


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 29, 2012)

cam_hamlin said:


> They know - Nipsey Hussle
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



TMC, great mixtape although I connected with "The Marathon" in its entirety more.

"Who Detached Us" Nipsey Hussle


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 29, 2012)

in love... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmPAgGW99h8


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 29, 2012)

Claude Von Stroke & Eats Everything - Ignorance Is Bliss (Original Mix)


----------



## Xxul (Jan 29, 2012)

Sent from derp-mobile


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2012)

Something good in the radio

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jan 30, 2012)

Iridescent - Linkin Park


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 30, 2012)

Miss Kittin - Frank Sinatra (Sleazy Electro Mix)


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 30, 2012)

Check Yo Self - Ice Cube


----------



## Bodisson (Jan 30, 2012)

David Bowie: Ziggy Stardust
The Rise And Fall Of Ziggy Stardust And The Spiders From Mars (Ryko Au20 Gold Disc)
03:16


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2012)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## lw_temp (Jan 30, 2012)

Muse - Absolution


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Street spirit radiohead

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## NuriJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Dr. Dre - kush ft. Snoop Dog


----------



## mddcflimsreal (Jan 30, 2012)

Kymppilinja Minä all day!

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2012)

Something from Muse .. cant remember the title though

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## captain67 (Jan 30, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Something from Muse .. cant remember the title though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Stockholm Syndrome is the best Muse song IMO

System Of A Down - Soldier Side (full song version)

Sent from Asgard


----------



## fritzgerald (Jan 30, 2012)

Goblin - Dysphemic

Simply amazing...

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 31, 2012)

Ghost - Tupac

Anybody know some songs that can aid my angry depression?


----------



## Xxul (Jan 31, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Ghost - Tupac
> 
> Anybody know some songs that can aid my angry depression?

Click to collapse



Mile Kitic - Ciganka

Sent from my derp-mobile


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 31, 2012)

My Life - The Game


----------



## jmollabi (Jan 31, 2012)

try to ban me then

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## Jay Rock (Jan 31, 2012)

Lighthouse - The Roots


----------



## josip-k (Jan 31, 2012)

N3XUS-Call of duty dubstep remix

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Siamese Dream (album) - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Xxul (Jan 31, 2012)

My neighbours having wild sex 

Sent from my derp-mobile


----------



## Archer (Jan 31, 2012)

Wax - Bridge to your heart. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xperiment2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

Skrillex - Long Drive 

DUBSTEP IS THE SHIZNIT!!


----------



## galaxys (Feb 1, 2012)

Ashes To Ashes - David Bowie (w/Robert Fripp & Chuck Hammer on guitars)


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Noches de Lobohombo mx- Radio Ibero 90.9


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 1, 2012)

great lake swimmers-moving pictures silent films


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 1, 2012)

crunching in my mouth


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA App


----------



## ForgetfulGuru (Feb 1, 2012)

Jethro Tull
Stormy Monday 
Nice :~o

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Feb 1, 2012)

My girl moaning

Sent from my derp-mobile


----------



## captain67 (Feb 1, 2012)

The sound of a fan

Sent from Asgard


----------



## bclark (Feb 1, 2012)

Ratatat-Shempi


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 2, 2012)

Existence VIP/Excision & Downlink

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dj Luca Effe • Fan


----------



## Adauth (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Feb 2, 2012)

Adauth said:


> Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you have the whole album or just the song? (asking cause they're my favourite band)


Sent from Asgard


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

Spices Happy Hour via RadioIO

Sent from my Hot Cream Sandwich


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 2, 2012)

Adauth said:


> Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



my fav band 2!!!!!!!!!!!! have seen them in new orleans, little rock and neverender in dallas it was super sick. im wearing the t-shirt i got at the dallas show right now lol!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 2, 2012)

A very weird blues like song .

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## martis347 (Feb 2, 2012)

Flo rida feat.Sia - Wild Ones

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 2, 2012)

Maceo Plex - Can't Leave You (Tale Of Us Remix)


----------



## captain67 (Feb 2, 2012)

Gemini - Blue (original mix, not the shortened one)

Sent from Asgard


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 3, 2012)

ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΟ - ΝΙΚΟΣ ΞΥΛΟΥΡΗΣ


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 3, 2012)

The Light - Common
Way above Drake's level.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 3, 2012)

Fussible - Organica


----------



## VoltageNZ (Feb 3, 2012)

Pendulum - Hold Your Colour


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 3, 2012)

Basshunter - In her eyes

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Feb 3, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Basshunter - In her eyes
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1... angel in the night

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 3, 2012)

leezrd said:


> +1... angel in the night
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The whole album rocks!! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Feb 3, 2012)

Life Of Agony - Angry Tree

One of the best songs of all time!

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

Metallica - The Unforgiven


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 3, 2012)

Clube X Radio Show #1 2012 by MAGILLIAN


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

Double Lariat - Megurine Luka


----------



## Dirk (Feb 3, 2012)

The Snashing Pumpkins - Muzzle

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

Pink Floyd - Brain Damage

What an awesome song!


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 3, 2012)

The career of the "Snashing" Pumpkins  was very short compared to The Smashing Pumpkins I heard 


DirkGently said:


> The Snashing Pumpkins - Muzzle
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I used to be me but then I took an arrow to the knee!


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 3, 2012)

I Don't Wanna Know - Mario Winans


----------



## Dirk (Feb 3, 2012)

Creed - Faceless Man


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Arno Elias - El Corazon


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

Jimmy Eat World - The Middle


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

3 Doors Down - When You're Young


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

*dons flame-proof suit...

Alanis Morissette - All I Really Want



Come at me bro...


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 4, 2012)

Jazz jam live!


----------



## Man_Cave_Tech (Feb 4, 2012)

Let the bodies hit the floor, let the bodies hit the floor, let the bodies hit the.....FLOOOOIOR!!!

Sent from my Galaxy S II (i777) using XDA Premium.


----------



## Man_Cave_Tech (Feb 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Creed - Faceless Man

Click to collapse



+1...That's GREAT song!  

Sent from my Galaxy S II (i777) using XDA Premium.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

psycho killer TALKING HEADS


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

Sheryl Crow - If It Makes You Happy


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 4, 2012)

It will rain by bruno mars

__________________________________________


----------



## mrrick (Feb 4, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> It will rain by bruno mars
> 
> __________________________________________

Click to collapse









*just because nobody understands you, doesn't make you an artist..


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 4, 2012)

Stereo <3

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## no_use_for_a_name (Feb 4, 2012)

Muse - Uprising


----------



## Micha8511 (Feb 4, 2012)

Pink Flloyd - Another Brick in the Wall!


----------



## Adauth (Feb 4, 2012)

captain67 said:


> Do you have the whole album or just the song? (asking cause they're my favourite band)
> 
> 
> Sent from Asgard

Click to collapse



The entire album.   

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

looking for love - whitesnake


----------



## gplock (Feb 4, 2012)

Sticky fingaz - oh my god...
...or ne thing from that CD (black trash)  





Jay Rock said:


> Ghost - Tupac
> 
> Anybody know some songs that can aid my angry depression?

Click to collapse





Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

http://youtu.be/E5gNYVia2rg


----------



## boostadv (Feb 4, 2012)

Poets of the Fall - 15 min of flame


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Elvis Costello - "She


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

Epic rap battles of history lol

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Epic rap battles of history lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



these are good 

THE DOORS "THE END"


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> these are good
> 
> THE DOORS "THE END"

Click to collapse



I know,the best rapping i ever heard!!



Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Requiem for a Dream - Clint Mansell


----------



## boostadv (Feb 4, 2012)

RED - Breathe Into Me


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

The Matrix Soundtrack


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 4, 2012)

The Who - Going mobile 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

N3xus call of duty remix.best dubstep ever

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Terminator 2 Soundtrack


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

Disturbed-(read my username)

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

In the closet -Michael Jackson


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

Slipknot-wait and bleed

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Michael Jackson- Dirty Diana


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

ERB-hitler vs vader 2 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Michael Jackson - The Way You Make Me Feel


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

Disturbed-this moment 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

They dont care about us

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

About who?

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> About who?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



mj song...

like this one Michael Jackson - You Rock My World


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> mj song...
> 
> like this one Michael Jackson - You Rock My World

Click to collapse



Lol stupid me  

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adauth (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Requiem for a Dream - Clint Mansell

Click to collapse



Amazing album. I have the remixed version as well. If you don't already have it you should pick it up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

Nothing says 'Rock Party' like some AC/DC!

You Shook Me All Night Long.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

2lazy 2 type...
Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

The Clash - Should I Stay Or Should I go


----------



## josip-k (Feb 4, 2012)

You should go xD

Lil jon-get low 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## t4d15 (Feb 4, 2012)

Elvis Presley - Return to Sender


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

Only Archer will remember this one:

Tenpole Tudor - Swords Of A Thousand Men


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 4, 2012)

The Yardbirds - Shapes of things 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

GnR November rain

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> GnR November rain
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nice song!

R.E.M - The One I Love


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Nice song!
> 
> R.E.M - The One I Love

Click to collapse



That's a good one dirk 

Cryin' -aerosmith

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> That's a good one dirk
> 
> Cryin' -aerosmith
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Like that one too! Had a nice experience watching them play it at a gig. Not to mention Alicia Silverstone in the video! So hot:







Listening to:

Aerosmith - Crazy






Liv Tyler and Alicia Silverstone. Even hotter!


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Like that one too! Had a nice experience watching them play it at a gig. Not to mention Alicia Silverstone in the video! So hot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very hot indeed 

Kiss - Forever

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

Lita Ford n Ozzy- close my eyes for ever

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Very hot indeed
> 
> Kiss - Forever
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse





dexter93 said:


> Lita Ford n Ozzy- close my eyes for ever
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



Kiss - Silver Spoon

Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly

You're inspiring me to dust off the old tracks Dex! 

Good taste that man!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

The fridge 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Kiss - Silver Spoon
> 
> Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe... Thanks. Thats the kind of music i usually listen dirk...  hope you enjoy these "old tracks " 


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Feb 4, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Hehe... Thanks. Thats the kind of music i usually listen dirk...  hope you enjoy these "old tracks "
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App

Click to collapse



It's the music i grew up with!

No Doubt - I'm Just A Girl

Gwen Stefani is definitely on my Bucket List!

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> The fridge
> 
> Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA

Click to collapse



Hus, have you seen Pink Floyd The Wall, movie? I saw it today and loved it. Can't believe it took me so long to get around to it. I know you'll like it!


----------



## freemini (Feb 4, 2012)

Bodies - Drowning Pool.
Shuffling all songs is surprisingly awesome 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> It's the music i grew up with!
> 
> No Doubt - I'm Just A Girl
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you got me... Im watching the movie on youtube 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> It's the music i grew up with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yep, seen it a couple of times, and I'm willing to watch it again sometime soon 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## captain67 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mastodon - The Hunter

Sent from Asgard


----------



## aaronwatrix2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Asking Alexandria-a prophecy

Sent from my MB865 using XDA App


----------



## Thunderstruck91 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cannibal Corpse- Let them suffer


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 5, 2012)

Flippers Live @ "Nirvana" Beach


----------



## josip-k (Feb 5, 2012)

Korn ft skrillex-narcisstic cannibal

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## josip-k (Feb 5, 2012)

Drowning pool-bodies

Sent from my galaxy 3 using Cyanogenmod!


----------



## leo321 (Feb 5, 2012)

Simple Man cover by Shinedown! 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## captain67 (Feb 5, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Simple Man cover by Shinedown!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Personally, I like the original and the Deftones cover the best

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ghost Walking - Lamb of God

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 5, 2012)

Njósnavélin by Sigur ros

__________________________________________


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 5, 2012)

No limit forever - tmz mixtape


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Feb 5, 2012)

The Peoples Republic Of Europe - Tear Gas
Noize (Industrial) FTW


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 5, 2012)

The dark side of the moon - Pink Floyd
The whole VINYL 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Juls317 (Feb 5, 2012)

my pastor speaking 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Feb 6, 2012)

Madonna is killing it!

Just my spare change.


----------



## GBGamer (Feb 6, 2012)

Gorbachev-41st and home

Sent From Darth Hercules


----------



## galaxys (Feb 6, 2012)

Let Him Go (remix version) - Animotion


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Feb 6, 2012)

Slipknot - 'Till we die


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2012)

Doors the end

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA App


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 6, 2012)

Passing Me By - The Pharcyde


----------



## RValentinF (Feb 6, 2012)

Strawberry Fields - The Beatles

Sent from my YP-G70


----------



## javierrami (Feb 6, 2012)

Somebody That I Used To Know


----------



## Tachi91 (Feb 6, 2012)

Optimus Prime - Dubstep


----------



## josip-k (Feb 6, 2012)

Slipknot 555 to 666! **** yea!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Feb 6, 2012)

The sound of purring, sleeping cats

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 6, 2012)

Modest Mouse: Polar Opposites
Lonesome Crowded West (1997)
03:30


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2012)

In the flesh! - pink Floyd 

Sent using piracy. Come at me ACTA


----------



## pmnxis (Feb 6, 2012)

*my fav*

Tell Your World - livetune kz (vocaloid)
or
Shioin - DJ Yoshitaka


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Feb 6, 2012)

Caustic - Booze Up and Riot


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 6, 2012)

The Who - Amazing journey
Watched Tommy few weeks ago, awesome movie.

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## neophob (Feb 6, 2012)

Ellie Goulding - Bright Lights, ARRRRR


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 6, 2012)

Kraftwerk - Trans Europe Express


----------



## xdakid23 (Feb 6, 2012)

Radio by Lana Del Rey.


----------



## nathanotis (Feb 6, 2012)

Wugazi - 13 Chambers


----------



## Slavestate (Feb 6, 2012)

idavid_ said:


> The Who - Amazing journey
> Watched Tommy few weeks ago, awesome movie.
> 
> Sent from my broken HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



I keep meaning to get Amazing Journey from Netflix but still havent gotten around to it yet!
They had it on streaming but the audio is all out of sync with the video and it did nothing but irritate the crap out of me!

I think I have 3 or 4 different DVD copies of Tommy nowadays hehe (still have my old VHS too). Even still have my original LP and somewhere in this house is the 8-track I bought for $1.00 at a store going out of business sale in the 80s.. 

If ya havent yet, Id highly recommend picking up the SACD remaster of the album if you can find it.. They did such an awesome job on it!!


----------



## navaslord (Feb 6, 2012)

Bad thins !! True blood Sound Track


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 6, 2012)

DJ T. feat. Khan - Leaving Me (Daniel Bortz Remix)


----------



## knowledge561 (Feb 6, 2012)

A$AP Rocky - Demons

Twitter: @knowledge561
Blog: knowledgexswag.tumblr.com


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2012)

Live @ ADE: DJ Hell 03.10.10


----------



## WindowLicker09 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wiz Khalifa - Hopes and Dreams

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Feb 7, 2012)

pmnxis said:


> Tell Your World - livetune kz (vocaloid)
> or
> Shioin - DJ Yoshitaka

Click to collapse



here come another Vocaloid's Listener 
 Dude... "Tell your world" actually rock, livetune kz makes it perfect with Miku's Tone.


----------



## Scummy_bear (Feb 7, 2012)

F&%$ the police - N.W.A.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Rolex81 (Feb 7, 2012)

My sweet 666 - H.I.M.


Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Mister Ypsilon (Feb 7, 2012)

Outcry - Dream Theater


----------



## studacris (Feb 7, 2012)

Build your cages - Pulse Ultra


----------



## Larkito (Feb 7, 2012)

Eminem - Lose Yourself


----------



## nathanotis (Feb 7, 2012)

Matisyahu - Youth


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2012)

Kraftwerk - Autobahn


----------



## SaintZ93 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sublime - Garden Grove


----------



## g1b50n (Feb 7, 2012)

OSTR - Rap po godzinach, the best polish ms and producer...  imo


----------



## mamrhein (Feb 7, 2012)

To Jurassic Park theme 8 bit version

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## naturallyfrozen (Feb 7, 2012)

Ticking clock

From my phone, to whatever electronic device you're using.


----------



## vbansal (Feb 7, 2012)

The last of Mohicans.. theme song ..


----------



## Man_Cave_Tech (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm listening to the little voices in my head. :O

Sent from my Galaxy S II ( SGH-i777) using XDA Premium.


----------



## alex.kerimoff (Feb 8, 2012)

Riverside - Reality Dream II


----------



## Sanadrate (Feb 8, 2012)

*Bionic Jive*

*I Shot Lucifer - Bionic Jive*


----------



## araCO (Feb 8, 2012)

Disturbed - Stricken (Live at the Riviera)


----------



## josip-k (Feb 8, 2012)

araCO said:


> Disturbed - Stricken (Live at the Riviera)

Click to collapse



Abother one of my kind  

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## bclark (Feb 8, 2012)

The White Stripes-I'm Slowly Turning Into You (live)


----------



## GBGamer (Feb 8, 2012)

bclark said:


> The White Stripes-I'm Slowly Turning Into You (live)

Click to collapse



This song owns.
Gravity rides everything-modest mouse.

Sent from Darth Hercules


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 9, 2012)

Somewhere only we know by keane

____________________________________
- Sent from my Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Feb 9, 2012)

Jusus Built My Hot Rod (cover) - Shining (Another Prick in the Wall - A Tribute to Ministry)


----------



## RinZo (Feb 9, 2012)

Skyzoo - Maintain


----------



## pWnzra (Feb 9, 2012)

Good-bye Baby- missA


----------



## F1R4T (Feb 9, 2012)

Alexandra Stan - Get Back (Radio Edit 2011)


----------



## waynekirby (Feb 9, 2012)

Cookie monsta - optimus prime 

Sent from my MT15i using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 9, 2012)

Depeche Mode - Black celebration mx


----------



## enteringrunlevel5 (Feb 9, 2012)

+1 for depeche mode 

sent from my wildfire in rehab from lack of nightlies


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 9, 2012)

Dr Octagon - "Dr Octagonecologyst"


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy Mondays - Rave On (Oakenfold & Farley Mix)


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 10, 2012)

Keep Their Heads Ringing - Dr. Dre


----------



## josip-k (Feb 10, 2012)

Xkore-beast mode 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## selflezz (Feb 10, 2012)

Friends - His Girl


----------



## prime_225 (Feb 10, 2012)

3 Doors Down- Kryptonite.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 10, 2012)

Avril lavigne - So Much For My Happy Ending

I don't care that it's my guilty secret. The lungs on the girl! She can sing and is hella hot to boot!


----------



## Dirk (Feb 10, 2012)

Otis Redding - Too Hard To Handle

Way too old for most of the kids!


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 10, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Otis Redding - Too Hard To Handle
> 
> Way too old for most of the kids!

Click to collapse



Not this young pup.
They call me Mr Pitiful...

Sent from my HD2. Still kicking the arse out of all your phones...


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 10, 2012)

Black dog -led

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Feb 10, 2012)

NPR news 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Dirk (Feb 10, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Not this young pup.
> They call me Mr Pitiful....

Click to collapse



'Respect'!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 11, 2012)

You and I remix by dash berlin

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 11, 2012)

Depeche Mode Leave in silence


----------



## L4r (Feb 11, 2012)

Starlight by snowgoons


----------



## KiTTy_xL (Feb 11, 2012)

*Mac Miller - Party On Fifth Ave.*

Mac Miller - Party On Fifth Ave.


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 11, 2012)

Friday - Ice Cube


----------



## skhan.786 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dvs - life of a real g


----------



## mrrick (Feb 12, 2012)

Dance with somebody-Whitney Houston.  R.I.P.

*signed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2012)

Get it shawty - Lloyd 

From my Sexii G Nexii


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 12, 2012)

Hands On The Wheel - Schoolboy Q feat. A$AP Rocky


----------



## estxxas (Feb 12, 2012)

*The Arcade - Hyper Crush*


----------



## boborone (Feb 12, 2012)

BBC world news 
They're talking about Greece 

+my sig goes here+


----------



## kryptoner (Feb 12, 2012)

This is how you remind me - Nickelback


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 12, 2012)

mcastm - cast live


----------



## vivaeltopo (Feb 12, 2012)

Gog Noise Mix by DJ Greem (C2C)


----------



## estxxas (Feb 12, 2012)

This.





*It's life changing.*


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 12, 2012)

LiveLoveA$AP


----------



## omwgaoutdoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Knife Party - Internet Friends


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 13, 2012)

The Arcade Fire: Wake Up
Funeral (2004)
05:38


----------



## id628 (Feb 13, 2012)

Polly - Nirvana


----------



## IRASadPanda (Feb 13, 2012)

Santeria - Sublime

Sent from the fastest G2x in the universe *you're doing it wrong*


----------



## morph73 (Feb 13, 2012)

Coco - Parov Stelar

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kraftwerk - Trans Europe Express


----------



## captain67 (Feb 14, 2012)

Feed Me featuring Gemini - Whiskers

The new Feed Me album is amazing.

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 14, 2012)

Brand New Guy - A$AP Rocky


----------



## juzz86 (Feb 14, 2012)

Stumblin' In - Suzie Quatro


----------



## .Fè (Feb 14, 2012)

James Morrison - I Won`t Let You Go


----------



## Kizoma (Feb 14, 2012)

Blur - Beetlebum


----------



## boborone (Feb 14, 2012)

Cant find music youtube thread


----------



## rcmestrinho (Feb 14, 2012)

Brainstorm - Lethal Injection (my project).


----------



## bagnz0r (Feb 15, 2012)

Now playing @ foobar2000:
フジファブリック － Anthem


----------



## pspunderground (Feb 15, 2012)

Boys Noize & Erol Alkan - Lemonade


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Secrets by 1republic

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Feb 15, 2012)

Listening to whole bunch of sad-love songs. 
Imagine when you have to see your Girlfriends crying through Skype because of missing you for a long time at a location which takes 30 hours flight to reach. 
 I hope you guys all have good 14/2.


----------



## wolfomega23 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wildboy by MGK ft. Waka Flocka

Sent from my CM9 Cappy using XDA Premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 15, 2012)

Feel good music. Yung ro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 15, 2012)

Wood wheel . Pimp c

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 15, 2012)

Ratha Be Ya Ni*** - 2Pac


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Mobb ni###z , big pokey
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4f9yKBhA_M&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Kizoma (Feb 15, 2012)

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## boborone (Feb 15, 2012)

I love this woman

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------






I swear I'm straight as an arrow

I own this album


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Cell phone rap song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bORrH6Z9Qw&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 15, 2012)

CRAZY ASS PEOPLE CALLING 911  PLEASE STOP


----------



## boborone (Feb 15, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> CRAZY ASS PEOPLE CALLING 911  PLEASE STOP

Click to collapse



Still working night shift at the heli pad and box meds


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 15, 2012)

boborone said:


> Still working night shift at the heli pad and box meds

Click to collapse



you got it sir i think i need a break lol


----------



## linkenhtc (Feb 15, 2012)

Lynard Skinard - Simple man
Great song (bow)


----------



## stamatis (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## crisis1977 (Feb 15, 2012)

Slipknot - Snuff


----------



## bclark (Feb 15, 2012)

crisis1977 said:


> Slipknot - Snuff

Click to collapse



While not a huge fan of slipknot, I love your labbit.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ozgur Can - Washed Out (Orange Muse More Guitar Remix)


----------



## babymatteo (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone here listen to island reggae? If you do, you gotta listen to these songs:

Not Done Yet by SOJA
Gotta Be by The Green 
Come in by The Green feat. SOJA
Higher than the Clouds by Anuhea (she's gorgeous btw, youtube it!)


----------



## cgt (Feb 15, 2012)

D'Angelo, live from Stockholm 2012


----------



## streinjer (Feb 15, 2012)

Datsik!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## captain67 (Feb 15, 2012)

Feed Me - Relocation

Sent from Asgard


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2012)

Paul Mad - Secret (Original Mix)


----------



## captain67 (Feb 16, 2012)

Helicopter Showdown - Dramatron

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 16, 2012)

Kansas: Dust in the Wind
Bacobens Rock Top 500 
03:26


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 16, 2012)

Frank sinatra by Cake

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Feb 17, 2012)

World's End Dancehall English Version - Hatsune Miku ft Megurine Luka


----------



## xstayxposix (Feb 17, 2012)

Desolate - Hundredth


----------



## Twiztidsoul (Feb 17, 2012)

Tech N9ne!


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 17, 2012)

Keep Ya Head Up - 2Pac


----------



## galaxys (Feb 17, 2012)

I Go Crazy (Giuseppe D.'s Euro Madness Mix) - DHT


----------



## dmeadows013 (Feb 17, 2012)

The Way of the Fist-Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

Lunar- David Guetta

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## YZ (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 17, 2012)

Aimee Mann - Wise Up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

Steel Panther - "Just Like Tiger Woods"

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 17, 2012)

Transvision Vamp - Sister Moon


----------



## erad1 (Feb 17, 2012)

song: 2 a.m.
artist: Slightly Stoopid
album: Chronchitis


----------



## Dirk (Feb 17, 2012)

U2 - The Fly

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yuno - California (Phonique Remix)


----------



## Dirk (Feb 18, 2012)

Depeche Mode - People Are People

Korn - Freak On A Leash

Peter Gabiel - Biko

(get your head around that mix!)


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Feb 18, 2012)

black label society- in this river


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 18, 2012)

No Joke - Jay Rock feat Ab-Soul


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2012)

J. Majik - Your Sound


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 18, 2012)

Children of Bodom - Hate Crew Deathroll \m/

Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there


----------



## munchy_cool (Feb 19, 2012)

Primer 55 - the big f u ....


----------



## mrrick (Feb 19, 2012)

*signed


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 19, 2012)

Ask About Me - Jay Rock feat. Lloyd


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 19, 2012)

Govinda - Rumi Love Poem


----------



## Great_Day (Feb 19, 2012)

Guns n Roses - Ohterside , loving that song!


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 19, 2012)

Bought a used CD player and 

Lady Gaga-- born this way 

Was in it. Dammit this is catchy...

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## darkZircon (Feb 19, 2012)

hehe... I'm listening to 
Bulbasaur from MC 117
I love nerdcore


----------



## Fano5314 (Feb 19, 2012)

Snoop Dogg & Wiz Khalifa - Young, Wild and Free ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## josip-k (Feb 19, 2012)

Disturbed-animal

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## Stevie_ (Feb 19, 2012)

Levels - Avicii (iNexus Dubstep Remix)

Sent from my Desire HD running ICS using XDA Premium


----------



## processorsaurus (Feb 20, 2012)

Rainy Monday - Shiny  Toy Guns

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Juls317 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thnks Fr Th Mmrs - Fall Out Boy

Sent from my Kindle Fire using the XDA premium app


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 20, 2012)

The Prodigy_-_Mindfields.Live At Brixton Academy.London


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 20, 2012)

Cthulu sleeps, Deadmau5

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 20, 2012)

The Nails: 88 Lines About 44 Women
Mood Swing (1984)
04:56


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2012)

fade to black - metallica


----------



## captain67 (Feb 20, 2012)

Feed Me - Trapdoor featuring Hadouken

Sent from Asgard


----------



## rush420 (Feb 20, 2012)

sound of madness,shinedown 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda premium


----------



## sony ericssons (Feb 20, 2012)

way you move by blackout superstars


----------



## slaya811 (Feb 21, 2012)

Deftones - be quiet and drive 

Sent from my HTC myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 21, 2012)

#BETiGOTSUMWEED - Schoolboy Q


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 21, 2012)

Chic: Good Times [Original 12" Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 1 
08:00


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 21, 2012)

Do I have to say the words by Bryan adams.

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## sony ericssons (Feb 21, 2012)

bully by shinedown


----------



## nyze211 (Feb 21, 2012)

Those Eyes - Feint

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## det1988 (Feb 21, 2012)

mr.nicewatch - j cole

p.s. im not into rap but i like this on


----------



## SilentStormer (Feb 21, 2012)

With you friends- long drive
By Skrillex

Sent from my CM7 Nook Tablet


----------



## boidian (Feb 21, 2012)

Macy's Day Parade - Green Day


----------



## Xxul (Feb 21, 2012)

The app is Zplayer for android, the best player i have ever owned (i have almost every one)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Feb 22, 2012)

@"Xxul" does it have an EQ? 

That's nice. 

Just my spare change.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Zero 7 ~ This World


----------



## Xxul (Feb 22, 2012)

CoNsPiRiSiZe said:


> @"Xxul" does it have an EQ?
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> Just my spare change.

Click to collapse



Yup, EQ and a visualizer and bass booster, it sounds even better than the music on my ipod 4gen! (Vmoda m80 headphones)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## Xxul (Feb 22, 2012)

The app is a 100% WP player rip and i can go so far to say that it is the best musc player for android

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## Timoooo (Feb 22, 2012)

My teacher lol


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Xxul said:


> The app is Zplayer for android, the best player i have ever owned (i have almost every one)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



not sure if windows phone or just a wannabe, yep it's a wannabe 



Hurricane - Bob Dylan

Sent by sh!++ing brix


----------



## Damasterjj (Feb 22, 2012)

rocky eye of a the tiger


----------



## mrrick (Feb 22, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Arts the Beatdoctor - Progressions


----------



## bclark (Feb 22, 2012)

Modest Mouse-Workin' on Leavin' the Livin'


----------



## dozz01 (Feb 22, 2012)

Soulfly - tree of pain


----------



## josip-k (Feb 22, 2012)

Quartus saul-hagakure

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Moonlight Sonata


----------



## likeurface (Feb 22, 2012)

Unison-porter robinson

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2012)

Symphony No. 7 - Beethoven - First movement


----------



## benjamingwynn (Feb 23, 2012)

Background noise.

Sent from my Wildfire S powered by .sense using my fingers.


----------



## Xxul (Feb 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not sure if windows phone or just a wannabe, yep it's a wannabe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a darn good rip for android, id say almost a perfect rip

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Feb 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Moonlight Sonata

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> Symphony No. 7 - Beethoven - First movement

Click to collapse



Good choices!


----------



## galaxys (Feb 23, 2012)

Shake the Desease (Tiga Remix) - Depeche Mode


----------



## predr.ag (Feb 23, 2012)

Devil may Cry 4 OST


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 23, 2012)

Loleatta Holloway: Crash Goes Love [12' Blaster Mix]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 6 
07:28


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 23, 2012)

Never come down (the brownie song). Cunninglynguists

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Shadayy (Feb 23, 2012)

Jay-Z & Kanye West - Ni**as In Paris


----------



## Daprofezzur (Feb 23, 2012)

Tool - Vicarious


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 23, 2012)

Chris Brown - Better Than The Lights Off
Nice song with some meaningful and nice lyrics..


----------



## Blocoholi (Feb 23, 2012)

Amanda Hair - Said And Done

really like it! as everything else from the Swedish label Labrador.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 23, 2012)

Help is on the way (shift2 remix)

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedcore909 (Feb 23, 2012)

D.O.M. - Rhythm In Tha Box (The Destroyer Remix) Terror all the way!


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 24, 2012)

Michael Sembello - Maniac


----------



## RinZo (Feb 24, 2012)

Wu Tang Clan - Bring Da Ruckus


----------



## jesusprice (Feb 24, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco- Theme Music To A Drive By

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone here remember/know
 I want it that way - Backstreet Boys ?
 I love that song... classic...


----------



## RinZo (Feb 24, 2012)

Strike_Eagle said:


> Anyone here remember/know
> I want it that way - Backstreet Boys ?
> I love that song... classic...

Click to collapse



I'm more of an N'sync fan myself.


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 24, 2012)

Parallel Universe - RHCP
It's going round and round and round in my head - the last bloody song in the car. 

Still, could be worse... Hit me baby one more time - oh sh#t! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## BodenM (Feb 24, 2012)

What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club





-- Sent from my HP TouchPad using Communities


----------



## j00k3r (Feb 24, 2012)

DJ BL3ND


----------



## androidino95 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Buzzhorn - Pinned To The Ground


----------



## Zorigo (Feb 24, 2012)

Dashboard Confessional - Stolen
(well that, the orchestral strings version, and pretty much all of the rest of DC, theyre pretty cool  )


----------



## Dirk (Feb 24, 2012)

The Cult - Rain

Happy Friday everyone. My Browsing is seriously curtailed atm because of a severe case of eye strain! Yeah i know, my mother warned me that would happen! 

Anyway, more than one minute in front of a monitor and i want to rip my eyes out. Not fun! So in one post, the usual Friday night solo party going on. Bottle of Rioja, some Stalla Artios and a ****-load of great tunes via headphones to my ears. Hope everyone is well?

Love to all!

AC/DC - Heatseaker

Bye for now...


----------



## PeartFan40 (Feb 24, 2012)

The voices in my head   

Sent from my Rocket in the Sky (SGH-i727) using XDA Premium.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2012)

Tranzpotter - Journey

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lm that guy (Feb 24, 2012)

Rob Dougan - Nothing at all


----------



## valedroide (Feb 24, 2012)

*are onthery*

Nicky Minaj ft Britney S: Dpears Thill the world ends


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 24, 2012)

PC fan 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## nikzDHD (Feb 24, 2012)

Gotye and Kimbra - Somebody that I use to know

Catchy tune

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Feb 24, 2012)

Kid Ink: All Stars Remix

 Xperia x10(Feralabs Rom) After trying all roms it was my Fav.
Now on the RAZR.
I see you Drinking that ¥Hateraid¥


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2012)

To my phones ringtone

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikoss (Feb 24, 2012)

Listen to "relaxing" music like Enya (...I know quite old music... O-O)


----------



## unXist (Feb 25, 2012)

Sef - De Leven


----------



## ardh (Feb 25, 2012)

Adele - set fire to the rain


----------



## galaxys (Feb 25, 2012)

Station to Station - David Bowie w/ Earl Slick on lead guitar


----------



## Jonnyshatter (Feb 25, 2012)

Tides - Invisius. Great metal band!

-₪- sent from my פגדגאץ S II -₪-


----------



## dUnstein (Feb 25, 2012)

Led Zeppelin's and good old Eagles....


----------



## Frml99 (Feb 25, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm gonna leave you


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 25, 2012)

Frml99 said:


> Led Zeppelin - Babe I'm gonna leave you

Click to collapse



Sir, you've just made my day 

Johny b - Hooters 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunglechunk (Feb 25, 2012)

Kiss - Love Gun

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## EuroSpeed (Feb 25, 2012)

J. Cole - Grew Up Fast

Sent from SGS2.


----------



## mrmeexx (Feb 25, 2012)

Michel Teló - "Ai Se Eu Te Pego"

i watch only this video couse of the nice chicks 

Check it out!


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate this music! F*** "Ai se eu te pego" I'm Brazilian and here I only hear it on radio...
I'm hearing ---> Children of Bodom - Was it Worth it... \m/ Awesome \m/

Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Good choices!

Click to collapse



yep, I classical music is boss, sometimes I search my whole library for what I want to listen to relax and chill, especially when I have a headache and can't find anything, so I went to youtube and these were some of the winners


----------



## icke (Feb 25, 2012)

Oar...fug!
Just started a thread like this one.
Sorry...my fault!


----------



## LyndenP (Feb 26, 2012)

Nowhere To Wait, Wugazi

It's wu-tang and fugazi.

Boo


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 26, 2012)

All My Life - Jay Rock feat. will.i.am and Lil Wayne


----------



## JoseBerga (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm listen to Ramones..!

Hey Ho! Let's Go!!!


----------



## jaszek (Feb 26, 2012)

Could you be loved - Bob Marley and the Wailers...On the vinyl.







---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




XxLordxX said:


> I hate this music! F*** "Ai se eu te pego" I'm Brazilian and here I only hear it on radio...
> I'm hearing ---> Children of Bodom - Was it Worth it... \m/ Awesome \m/
> 
> Sent from my awesome Xoom running TeamEOS ICS
> If I helped you in any way press the thanks button over there

Click to collapse



Nosa, Nosa, agaigadgv, ai se chi pego, ayyyy, ai sechi pego.





Same **** on the Polish radio. My dad listen to radio from Poland and they keep playing that crap.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 26, 2012)

Gladiator soundtrack. "Elysium","Honor him", "Now we are free"

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## androidino95 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pulse Ultra - Never The Culprit

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## galaxypep (Feb 26, 2012)

AC/DC - Decibel 
Awesome song


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 26, 2012)

galaxypep said:


> AC/DC - Decibel
> Awesome song

Click to collapse



Good one 
I'm hearing Motorhead Bow Down to the King \m/

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 26, 2012)

Motorhead - Marching Off to War \m/

Am I the only here who hear Heavy/Power/Death Metal?

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2012)

Design Your Universe (A New Age Dawns - Part VI) - Epica


----------



## doanb555 (Feb 26, 2012)

Suspicious minds - Elvis 

Gesendet von meinem Transformer Prime TF201 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 26, 2012)

Lenny Kravitz - Always On The Run


----------



## bendirkss (Feb 26, 2012)

Led Zeppelin- EVERYTHING 

Sent from my AOKP Gnex


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 26, 2012)

The King for a Thousand Years - Helloween


Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## blade30p (Feb 26, 2012)

Slayer

sent from my freshly unlocked, rooted wildfire


----------



## idavid_ (Feb 26, 2012)

The Who - Pinball wizard

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## teraxul (Feb 27, 2012)

Dubstep

Wysłane z mojego GS Note ♥


----------



## Xxul (Feb 27, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## torikorocks (Feb 27, 2012)

Moe.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## henkspank (Feb 27, 2012)

justin bieber
rebekka black


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 27, 2012)

Keeper's trilogy - Helloween

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2012)

Empty Spaces, and the rest of the wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Kraftwerk - Computer Love


----------



## AsH_ (Feb 28, 2012)

Ace frehley - new York groove

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 28, 2012)

Adam carolla show-podcast

Swyped From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation
Virtuous Inquisition 3.0


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 28, 2012)

Giorgio Moroder: Chase [original 12" Version]
Grand 12 Inches Vol. 1 
08:26


----------



## Jacob_DK (Feb 28, 2012)

Rammstein, which I heard live this week. Was awesome


----------



## joyjoy_nbg (Feb 28, 2012)

house and electro


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Bon Iver - Towers


----------



## crazyscow (Feb 28, 2012)

Listening to shoutcast radio, but now playing is
"just another day in paradise - phil vassar"


Sent from your girlfriends phone using tapatalk


----------



## MacCookie (Feb 28, 2012)

David guetta ft Sia- titanium


----------



## Siznex (Feb 29, 2012)

Baek Ji Young - Don't Forget


----------



## CB620 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium App


----------



## .xxx. (Feb 29, 2012)

With You - Chris Brown.. awesome lyrics!!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 29, 2012)

Untitled EP - Hodgy Beats


----------



## IRASadPanda (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunday School - Pretty Lights

Sent from the second fastest G2x in the universe... for now *you're doing it wrong*


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 29, 2012)

Uprising & Knights of Cydonia - Muse

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## madeincanon (Feb 29, 2012)

Girlfriend in a Coma 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## oshinea (Mar 1, 2012)

clazziquai - flea


----------



## CB620 (Mar 1, 2012)

Heisman Pt. 2






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium App


----------



## IRASadPanda (Mar 1, 2012)

Colours - Grouplove 

Sent from the second fastest G2x in the universe... for now *you're doing it wrong*


----------



## Saito2185 (Mar 1, 2012)

All I ask of you ~ Skrillex


----------



## ifalldownalot (Mar 1, 2012)

minus the bear - this ain't a surfin' movie.


----------



## DarkGoodWIN (Mar 1, 2012)

Pain of Salvation


----------



## jacksblack (Mar 1, 2012)

One Republic- Good life


----------



## Gugz (Mar 1, 2012)

Audioslave


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 1, 2012)

Bohemian Rhapsody- Queen

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Dumb Face - "Duke Lion Fights The Terror"


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thomas Brinkmann - Drops


----------



## boborone (Mar 1, 2012)

Aziz Ansari
 Funny mofo


----------



## rydjohnson (Mar 1, 2012)

Bubba the love sponge show via radioio.com  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## sNoxious (Mar 1, 2012)

Foster The People - Houdini (Live)


----------



## albertsmuktupavels (Mar 1, 2012)

A State Of Trance 550 LIVE from London.


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 1, 2012)

Deep purple- platinum collection. 3 hours of ear orgasm

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## leezrd (Mar 2, 2012)

albertsmuktupavels said:


> A State Of Trance 550 LIVE from London.

Click to collapse



Nice choice Armin Is good but tiesto's club life wins 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 2, 2012)

Playtawin - Gang Starr


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 2, 2012)

My mom and I are reading "Mastiff," a Tamora Pierce Novel at the moment.  She is reading, now: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0375814701
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thomas Brinkmann - hatesong (max.ernst 016)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 2, 2012)

I decided to give GG Allin another go-round...watching him is far more fun than listening to him though.  You Tube is loaded with his "work".

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Mar 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------


----------



## Sh4itan (Mar 2, 2012)

Skrillex - Scatta (with Bare Noize & Foreign Beggars)


----------



## oliverfigueiredo (Mar 2, 2012)

Drake - Lord Knows ft. Rick Ross


----------



## Dirk (Mar 2, 2012)

Coal Chamber - Sway

"The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire..."


Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 2, 2012)

Inspired by..........



DirkGently said:


> Coal Chamber - Sway
> 
> "The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire..."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Coal Chamber - "Shock The Monkey"


----------



## boborone (Mar 2, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Coal Chamber - Sway
> 
> "The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire..."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back.

Gimme 3 steps
Lynard skynard


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 3, 2012)

A man I'll never be - Boston
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 3, 2012)

Eluveitie - Inis Mona

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## itzdarockz (Mar 3, 2012)

MachingGunKelly- Half Naked & Almost Famous


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 3, 2012)

Ride the Sky (live) - Helloween

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 3, 2012)

Guardians (live) - Helloween

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## Dirk (Mar 3, 2012)

The Doors - The End

I'm loving me some Doors right now, as well as my usual favourites - The Smashing Pumpkins (Gish/Siamese Dream) and Nirvana.

Love that Seattle sound!


----------



## Iconic24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Let It Show feat J. Cole - Tyga


----------



## leonironchef (Mar 4, 2012)

Gotye and Kimbra 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Mar 4, 2012)

Take My Breath Away - Berlin & Terri Nunn (produced by Giorgio Moroder)


----------



## caramelsyrup (Mar 4, 2012)

born this way- lady gaga


----------



## sunsurfer42 (Mar 4, 2012)

Watsky & Mody

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> The Doors - The End
> 
> I'm loving me some Doors right now, as well as my usual favourites - The Smashing Pumpkins (Gish/Siamese Dream) and Nirvana.
> 
> Love that Seattle sound!

Click to collapse



SP is from Chicago....just nitpicking lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 4, 2012)

Painted on my heart by the cult.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## procet1992 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bat Country Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## 757VaPtown (Mar 4, 2012)

Tyga- Black Crowns 
Album: Careless World: Rise of the last king


----------



## StvnKwlzk (Mar 4, 2012)

Rage against the Machine - Without a Face


----------



## 0maZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Snoop Doggy Dogg - Bring It On


----------



## KeddeH (Mar 4, 2012)

Harry Belafonte - Jump in the line

This song always make me happy.


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 5, 2012)

The Doors: 20th Century Fox


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 5, 2012)

Radio........
10hipsters


----------



## drnecropolis (Mar 5, 2012)

Bleeding Through - Line in the sand





Sent from my Supercharged Zeus Infuse


----------



## knowledge561 (Mar 5, 2012)

Brandy - I Wanna Be Down

Twitter: @KNOWLEDGE561
Blog: http://knowledgexswag.tumblr.com
I'm Motorola Xoomin on you!


----------



## Domido (Mar 5, 2012)

Kings of Leon - Sex on fire


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 5, 2012)

Love me some *"Mexican Radio"*


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Metronomy - The Look


----------



## android_owl (Mar 5, 2012)

Human Centibeat - Acoustic Medicine


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 5, 2012)

Walk your way - Helloween

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## bramdebacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Hooverphonic - President of the LSD Golf Club


----------



## plainjane (Mar 5, 2012)

"People Say" by Portugal. the Man


----------



## ifalldownalot (Mar 5, 2012)

plainjane said:


> "People Say" by Portugal. the Man

Click to collapse



aw, yyyyyeah. 

great live show.


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Mar 5, 2012)

It's my life - Bon Jovi


----------



## mrrick (Mar 5, 2012)

*signed


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Matmos- Exciter Lamp and the Variable Band


----------



## 757VaPtown (Mar 6, 2012)

Big Sean - Cum over


----------



## leoduncan83 (Mar 6, 2012)

Tussin wolf-death! Death! Die!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## KhaoticKonfusion (Mar 6, 2012)

*ROCK 'n' ROLL !!!*


----------



## captain67 (Mar 6, 2012)

KhaoticKonfusion said:


> *ROCK 'n' ROLL !!!*

Click to collapse



The genre, or the song by Skrillex? Hard to tell cause everybody and their grandma listens to skrill now..

Sent from Asgard


----------



## deependra (Mar 6, 2012)

jai ma bharti... a song from chandragupta maurya series ..


----------



## .xxx. (Mar 6, 2012)

captain67 said:


> The genre, or the song by Skrillex? Hard to tell cause everybody and their grandma listens to skrill now..
> 
> Sent from Asgard

Click to collapse



Rock n roll can even be from System Of A Dawn

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Mar 6, 2012)

What in the World - David Bowie with Eno & Iggy Pop


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 6, 2012)

Blood to bleed- Rise Against.

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## mallen462 (Mar 6, 2012)

Coldplay paradise

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 6, 2012)

Ride the sky - Helloween

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## NaturalMystyk27 (Mar 6, 2012)

Transmigrating Beyond Realms Ov Amenti - Behemoth...


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 6, 2012)

Battlelore: Sword's song


----------



## drnecropolis (Mar 6, 2012)

Elysium - 36 Crazyfists

Sent from my Supercharged Zeus Infuse


----------



## spinalscratch (Mar 6, 2012)

Arctic Monkeys - Reckless Serenade


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 6, 2012)

Golddigging Whore by Steel Panther.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 6, 2012)

Wanna be a baller. Lil Troy

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Rasmus - Lucifer's Angel.

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nirvana - Breed


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Mar 7, 2012)

My own Marky Mark and Kris Kross playlist 


Just my spare change.


----------



## nikzDHD (Mar 7, 2012)

Jay Z & Kanye West - N in Paris tuneee 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbXUtdg_sqs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Mar 7, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Rock n roll can even be from System Of A Dawn
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, SOAD's track was "kill rock n roll"

Sent from Asgard


----------



## thyeme (Mar 7, 2012)

Around the world - RHCP

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 8, 2012)

Halftime - Elzhi


----------



## NaturalMystyk27 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## Luca_BR (Mar 8, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NKUXbI9kYA


----------



## Blocoholi (Mar 8, 2012)

Beach House - Myth

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## roskfl123 (Mar 8, 2012)

If I Ain't Got You


----------



## xAnGeLoSx (Mar 8, 2012)

Mikulec said:


> Nice one.
> 
> *Towards and against - Amorphis*

Click to collapse



*Nepenthe - Sentenced* and i can see u have a great taste in music my friend Mikulec


----------



## ElectricMessiah (Mar 8, 2012)

Angelique Kidjo - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) 

Can't post outside links yet, so go to YouTube and replace the end of  any link with IXVKTAPHYdQ


----------



## GBGamer (Mar 8, 2012)

Modest Mouse-Gravity Rides Everything. **** Yeah, ISSAQUAH!

Sent from Darth Hercules


----------



## foxmolder1985 (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTkzyyv0DuA


----------



## essakas (Mar 8, 2012)

deadmau5 - some chords

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Mar 8, 2012)

essakas said:


> deadmau5 - some chords
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse





- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## ifalldownalot (Mar 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



hahahahaha.


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## likeurface (Mar 9, 2012)

Avicii-levels

Expecting the worst so the best is better


----------



## pratheekb96 (Mar 9, 2012)

Amon amarth - Twilight of the thunder God

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hans Zimmer- Aggressive Expansion

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## rilley (Mar 9, 2012)

Dubstep Violin- Lindsey Stirling- Crystallize - YouTube


----------



## dnbcat (Mar 9, 2012)

Hospitality 2011 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD with Beats Audio mit Tapatalk


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey hey hey (Pop another bottle)-
Terrible song but its addictive!

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## essakas (Mar 9, 2012)

deadmau5 - raise your weapon

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 9, 2012)

essakas said:


> deadmau5 - raise your weapon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



That's rolling up on my playlist next 

Sent from my Lemon™ 5GS using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalMystyk27 (Mar 9, 2012)

Bondage Goat Zombie - Belphegor...


----------



## valedroide (Mar 9, 2012)

Kelly Rowland-Work It Man


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Touch-ee (Mar 9, 2012)

Radio Head


----------



## essakas (Mar 9, 2012)

example - changed the way you kiss me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to joining you-nine inch nails. 

 (fragile the entire album $5.99 Android market) 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## vegeta1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Snuff by slipknot


----------



## eTechUncut (Mar 10, 2012)

victory - biggie

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dying - Hole


----------



## xAnGeLoSx (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica \m/


----------



## gcuchiha (Mar 11, 2012)

for whom the bell tolls - MetallicA

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

Kids - MGMT

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2012)

I created a Pandora station from
Where is my mind by the pixies and that was the first song it played. 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## ifalldownalot (Mar 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> i created a pandora station from
> where is my mind by the pixies and that was the first song it played.
> 
> - this sig is just so i don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



i was swimming in the carribean!!!!!


----------



## shybby (Mar 11, 2012)

Tiesto ft. Hardwell - Zero 76
Love the main part

Sent from my MK16i using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Mar 11, 2012)

shybby said:


> Tiesto ft. Hardwell - Zero 76
> Love the main part
> 
> Sent from my MK16i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great song... Is it me out does  it sound like calvin harris "we found love", ripped off zero 76?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 11, 2012)

Re.You - Falling feat. Daniel Wilde (Philip Bader Remix)


----------



## eTechUncut (Mar 11, 2012)

french montana - shot caller remix


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 11, 2012)

Trampled under foot - led

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## darkops32 (Mar 12, 2012)

Eminem - Sing for the Moment


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 12, 2012)

Noir Desir - Un Jour En France

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ 801Mhz- RazoDroid


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 12, 2012)

Greatest hits by whitney houston.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 12, 2012)

ELO: Hold on tight


----------



## Occasus (Mar 12, 2012)

The Hypocrisy - Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## deepsouth06 (Mar 12, 2012)

phantogram


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 12, 2012)

Motorhead - Overkill

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## icepally (Mar 12, 2012)

Whatever the gods of {Pandora internet radio} bestow upon me next


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 12, 2012)

New Order - Bizarre love triangle mx


----------



## TheGioDoodles (Mar 12, 2012)

Trapped in the drive thru - weird al

And 

Im blue (da ba dee) - eiffel 65
;3
Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sad but true: Metallica 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## bayaku (Mar 12, 2012)

*S.O.J.A - Rasta Courage*


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Mar 13, 2012)

Rabbit Heart (Raise It Up) - Florence + The Machine
spotify:track:0NcSl5n01r3B4QcESuzyIk


----------



## ekimnal (Mar 13, 2012)

Swedish House Mafia - Live at Madison Square Garden 12.16.2011


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 13, 2012)

When the smoke is going down by scorpions.


_______________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## totmann (Mar 13, 2012)

Last Flowers -- Radiohead


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 13, 2012)

Status Quo: Whatever you want


----------



## mrrick (Mar 13, 2012)

*signed


----------



## galaxys (Mar 14, 2012)

What About Us (A.I. Artificial Intelligence movie) - Ministry & Al Jourgensen (Godfather of Industrial Techno)


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 14, 2012)

Blow My High (Members Only) - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## pspunderground (Mar 14, 2012)

Oliver Twizt - Love Trip

Oh, the sound of funky beats...





Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## IllBill (Mar 14, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze


----------



## captain67 (Mar 14, 2012)

Joe Satriani - Mystical Potato Head Groove Thing (live G3 version) 

Sent from Asgard


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 14, 2012)

Set the controls for the heart of the sun. Pink Floyd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## leo321 (Mar 14, 2012)

For whom the bell tolls - Metallica 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## captain67 (Mar 14, 2012)

leo321 said:


> For whom the bell tolls - Metallica
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My favorite song by them for sure. The S&M version especially.

Coheed & Cambria - Hearshot Kid Disaster

Sent from Asgard


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 14, 2012)

CHEWY CHOOSEDAYS LIVE NOW!


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 14, 2012)

Evelyn Thomas: High Energy (1984)
Veronica Top 1000 Aller Tijden  -  2004
04:08


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 14, 2012)

Daath

subterfuge.  they are the best and highly recommend them for Metal lovers


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 14, 2012)

Space oddity, Bowie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelseablue (Mar 15, 2012)

Beck - Profanity Prayers


----------



## twelfthsiren (Mar 15, 2012)

Bob Marley - Three little birds


----------



## tzic (Mar 15, 2012)

Jordan - Buckethead
+1 to 3 lil birds

Sent from outer space


----------



## bman212121 (Mar 15, 2012)

Eric Church - Homeboy


----------



## deviatesaw (Mar 15, 2012)

Knife Party - Fire Hive.


----------



## Pluto (Mar 15, 2012)

Watch the Throne - the same thing I've been listening to since last year.


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Mesektet (Mar 16, 2012)

*It Rapes All in Its Path* - Black Light Burns.


----------



## Simpson8 (Mar 16, 2012)

One-Metallica


----------



## TheSG (Mar 16, 2012)

I m listening we are young 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## IllBill (Mar 16, 2012)

yup  my jam


----------



## MemoryController (Mar 16, 2012)

System of a Down - ATWA 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 16, 2012)

Massive Attack - DJ Set In Paris


----------



## lautarox (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm listening to George Barnett, it was featured in the pirate bay's front page, http://www.georgebarnett.co.uk/


----------



## howdid (Mar 16, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## foxmolder1985 (Mar 16, 2012)

ricky babalu said:


>

Click to collapse



Great song/video


----------



## forgiv (Mar 16, 2012)

Halostep - mart815


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 16, 2012)

Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden. 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## codecaine21 (Mar 16, 2012)

Jonny Craig(formerly of Emarosa) - I still feel her part 3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-8a-RMwpSg&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 17, 2012)

codecaine21 said:


> Jonny Craig(formerly of Emarosa) - I still feel her part 3.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-8a-RMwpSg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not former. He was technically back in the.band. then got arrested. :/ 

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## codecaine21 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they kicked him out. Saying they had to keep the best interest of the band in mind. I "thought" he was back with DGD again, but almost certain he is no longer with emarosa.

I would love to be wrong though, and hope I am! In my opinion, probably most as well, Jonny did best in Emarosa!!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 17, 2012)

Cactus, pixies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MorfLFC (Mar 17, 2012)

Radio City 96.7


----------



## RinZo (Mar 17, 2012)

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## Juls317 (Mar 17, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Johnny Cash - Hurt

Click to collapse



i love me some johnny cash  my grandpa actually played guitar with him  

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## RinZo (Mar 17, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> i love me some johnny cash  my grandpa actually played guitar with him
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's pretty cool.  Must have some cool stories.


----------



## Juls317 (Mar 17, 2012)

RinZo said:


> That's pretty cool.  Must have some cool stories.

Click to collapse



indeed

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## erad1 (Mar 17, 2012)

Incubus
Southern girl


----------



## Trykiz (Mar 17, 2012)

Underworld - Born Slippy


----------



## stumpyz9 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hold me close - Flux pavillion

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2012)

Pumped up kicks
foster the people

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 18, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pumped up kicks
> foster the people
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

Embrace the ending
mushroomhead

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## kotaro_14 (Mar 18, 2012)

Heavy Rotation
AKB48





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 18, 2012)

Illuminati - Sunday Down


----------



## Buddy39914 (Mar 18, 2012)

Amused to Death - Roger Waters

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## IllBill (Mar 18, 2012)

Lloyd Banks - Make it Stack


----------



## ross231 (Mar 18, 2012)

Darkest hour Wound


----------



## Darkplayer16 (Mar 18, 2012)

Aquagen - Ihr seid so Leise 2012


----------



## misterlee (Mar 18, 2012)

This pretty dope remix of Royksopp's "Remind Me"

http://soundcloud.com/krisfame/remind


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 18, 2012)

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Ohio

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2012)

Com Truise - Galactic Melt


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

Sizzle sizzle piss sizzle 

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## JordanC (Mar 18, 2012)

UNKLE - With you in my head.


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

Not Afraid - Eminem


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 18, 2012)

Skrillex- Bangarang

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Skrillex- Bangarang
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I love electronic music but...........



- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 19, 2012)

Sexy Can I - Ray J


----------



## Mesektet (Mar 19, 2012)

What You Want [Elder Jepson Remix] - Evanescence.


----------



## BodenM (Mar 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love electronic music but...........
> View attachment 953783
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Son, I am disappoint. D:<

Anyway:
This Too Shall Pass - OK Go


----------



## captain67 (Mar 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I love electronic music but...........
> View attachment 953783
> 
> - this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -

Click to collapse



Skrillex isn't dubstep, therefore your comment is irrelevant.

Sent from Asgard


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 19, 2012)

captain67 said:


> Skrillex isn't dubstep, therefore your comment is irrelevant.
> 
> Sent from Asgard

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## dmb219 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mott The Hoople All The Young Dudes


----------



## Iconic24 (Mar 19, 2012)

Believe Me - Meek Mill


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 19, 2012)

dmb219 said:


> Mott The Hoople All The Young Dudes

Click to collapse



Haha!  I'm listening to the much lesser version by Bruce Dickenson...how random.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## VegasJoker (Mar 19, 2012)

Mushroomhead- One More Day

Sent from...wait gotta remember


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 19, 2012)

Don Henley: The Boys Of Summer
Veronica Top 1000 Aller Tijden  -  2004


----------



## boborone (Mar 19, 2012)

captain67 said:


> Skrillex isn't dubstep, therefore your comment is irrelevant.
> 
> Sent from Asgard

Click to collapse



How so

- this sig is just so I don't have to write 10char when on my phone -


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 20, 2012)

Glory Box, Portishead

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

Spectredroid said:


> Glory Box, Portishead
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



excellent choice


----------



## ke5pcv (Mar 20, 2012)

Slow ride    by:Foghat


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 20, 2012)

The Death Song by Sigur Ros.

Never have I cared less about lyrics than when I hear this band.  13 minutes well spent.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 20, 2012)

ke5pcv said:


> Slow ride    by:Foghat

Click to collapse



That's a goddamn anthem.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Mar 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The Death Song by Sigur Ros.
> 
> Never have I cared less about lyrics than when I hear this band.  13 minutes well spent.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Kinda like this band. I read them once and figured I'm going to hell just for reading it. So I put the book from the cd down and just enjoyed the music.

Lyrics with this one






Norwegians rule






One of their albums was done with some national orchestra something or other. I don't they listen to the lyrics either up there. They just play along with the music.


----------



## VanYul (Mar 20, 2012)

Fashawn - Sunny CA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium App


----------



## dexter93 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nirvana- smells like teen spirit 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## VanYul (Mar 20, 2012)

Big Krit - Hometown Hero

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium App


----------



## gianguido (Mar 20, 2012)

Acid Rain - Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## Touch-ee (Mar 20, 2012)

We Were Promised Jetpacks  

Awesome band, the album “These Four Walls” is one of the best complete albums I have heard in years!!


----------



## MrChaosDesire (Mar 20, 2012)

Prelude in C - BMV 846 by Kevin MacLeod


----------



## dbalazs123 (Mar 20, 2012)

Outcast - Ms. Jackson


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 20, 2012)

Loved this band when I was younger! Still do.


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 20, 2012)

Raise the noise - Helloween

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## likeurface (Mar 21, 2012)

Marteria feat. Yasha- Verstrahlt

I have no clue what they are saying (german), but its still an amazing song.

Expecting the worst so the best is better


----------



## XxLostSoulxX (Mar 21, 2012)

Yasha - First time and Xpander
While banging your mom
I know old mom joke

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## namelessname (Mar 21, 2012)

dmx


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 21, 2012)

Calling occupants of interplanetary craft. Babes in toyland  ( carpenters remake)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bdjam2 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Awkward - Tech N9ne*

New EP- Klusterfuk


----------



## Nemesis757 (Mar 21, 2012)

sean paul - got to love you


----------



## DVinti (Mar 21, 2012)

John Frusciante - Carvel


----------



## leoduncan83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Waiting for tonight by taintstick

Sent from ya mums house


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Mar 22, 2012)

Raise your weapon, Deadmau5

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Lum_Os (Mar 22, 2012)

Synkro & Versa-She Said.

Siiiiiiick tune!


----------



## leezrd (Mar 22, 2012)

Infected mushroom- deeply disturbed

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 22, 2012)

New Order -Crystal


----------



## leoduncan83 (Mar 23, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Never heard of em. They any good?
> 
> Right now I'm listening to System of a Down: BYOB
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah i like 'em. Check it out on youtube

Sent from ya mums house


----------



## ymcmbforever (Mar 23, 2012)

Crew love-drake

The motto- lil wayne--drake--tyga

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 23, 2012)

Keep Ya Head Up - 2Pac

Gotta love some true rap.


----------



## mrrick (Mar 23, 2012)

*signed


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 23, 2012)

Maylene and the Sons of Disaster.  Random songs from their catalog.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## forfrossensvart (Mar 23, 2012)

Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits


----------



## Superfiscious (Mar 23, 2012)

--


----------



## X~Reaver~X (Mar 23, 2012)

Rammstein Ohne Dich

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## laiq (Mar 23, 2012)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit :]


----------



## comradeAce (Mar 23, 2012)

Flo Rida Ft. Sia - Wild Ones


----------



## leoduncan83 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sixty five roses- everlast

Sent from ya mums house


----------



## Iconic24 (Mar 23, 2012)

Never Been Part 2 (Feat. Amber Rose & Rick Ross) - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ruled by secrecy - Muse


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 24, 2012)

Born In The Trap - Game


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2012)

Inxec, Droog - Unhinged


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 24, 2012)

Chill Music


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to houston. Slim thug

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## skeet07 (Mar 24, 2012)

K-Rino - Thats How You Do It


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 24, 2012)

Take me as you found me - anberlin

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## playwithonehand (Mar 24, 2012)

Coldplay-Paradise

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## stumpyz9 (Mar 24, 2012)

To plant a seed - we came as romans

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2012)

Francesco Bonora & Zoë Xenia - Heart & Spirit (Christian Hawk & Timid Boy Naked Mix)


----------



## galaxys (Mar 25, 2012)

Dance Dance (Tommie Sunshine's Brooklyn Fire Mix) - Fall Out Boy


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ezs2QbuFTQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## dadebue (Mar 25, 2012)

Ni***s in paris - kanye west & jay-z


----------



## TheSG (Mar 25, 2012)

* Sent From My SGA via Xda Premium App *


----------



## Daniel (Mar 25, 2012)

Polyamourous by breaking benjamin

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## indigold (Mar 25, 2012)

Regina belle- show me the way

mayb d only nigerian on xda
phone; incredible s
phones used: Nokia# 13, htc # 6 etc
petroleum engineer who loves android


----------



## hwleon (Mar 26, 2012)

Dusty McFly - I'm out here

Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZJnRIW-0hw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## captain67 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mastodon - The Czar

Sent from Asgard


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2012)

Liquid Stranger - Bombaclaad Star


----------



## SPUD-_-93 (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGlvBm4RVCY


----------



## raffobaghdo (Mar 27, 2012)

Love Gun - Kiss


----------



## bass head (Mar 27, 2012)

Volumes - "Intake"


----------



## CB620 (Mar 27, 2012)

Analog 2-Odd Future 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App


----------



## studacris (Mar 27, 2012)

Ratatat-drugs


----------



## mdeathike (Mar 27, 2012)

In fear and faith - counselor 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## bass head (Mar 27, 2012)

Audioslave - "Gasoline"


----------



## tomow (Mar 27, 2012)

Console Warriors - Starship 84.

Local Indie band. I recommend checking them out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obvIF52gXXA


----------



## Knupper (Mar 27, 2012)

Seeed - Music Monks


----------



## haramizuki (Mar 27, 2012)

Crawl - chris brown

Sent from my GT-I9100 running  Resurrection Remix Pro ICS


----------



## Bob Barnsen (Mar 27, 2012)

Skyrim - The Dragonborn Comes - by Malukah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr-buV4tYOA

Its very good song


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2012)

Doll Parts - Hole


----------



## milansport (Mar 27, 2012)

Limp Bizkit - Indigo Flow


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Mar 28, 2012)

Dear professor by the deans list 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 28, 2012)

Forgive me lord, for I have listned to dubstep for the first time. Please allow my ears and brain to heal, and I'd have the most extreme gratitude if you'd allow me to play a healthy dose of Foghat at high volumes to clear my head of the absolute massacre of tone and rhythm I just witnessed.  Amen.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baKEzWjAy_k&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 28, 2012)

Better living through catastrophe -all shall perish

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 28, 2012)

Red Carpet Extend-o-Matic - World of Goo Official Soundtrack

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 29, 2012)

choppaholix v. 11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKKFu3NmEmo&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## xHausx (Mar 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Forgive me lord, for I have listned to dubstep for the first time. Please allow my ears and brain to heal, and I'd have the most extreme gratitude if you'd allow me to play a healthy dose of Foghat at high volumes to clear my head of the absolute massacre of tone and rhythm I just witnessed.  Amen.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



hah, I know the feeling. you've got to ease into dubstep to numb yourself of it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cVbw8RZOfM


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 29, 2012)

Just a local fm radio.

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## giajp (Mar 29, 2012)

Metallica - To Live Is To Die


----------



## Seddy318 (Mar 29, 2012)

Three 6 Mafia - Late Nite Tip

Sent from Blanka - My White Epic 4G Touch


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2012)

For Whom The Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## mOrLoCcO (Mar 29, 2012)

Slavocracy - Samael

mOrLoCcO SG S2 @ Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Marilyn Manson - Kinderfeld (antimatter's cracked & dirty dubstep remix)

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Opt1kal (Mar 30, 2012)

Listening to www.GameOverRadio.com. I'm a DJ on there so it's pretty much what I listen to when I'm not DJ'ing. Right now it's playing:

Die Antwoord - Fatty Boom Boom


----------



## kushXmaster (Mar 30, 2012)

Another chance - roger sanchez

Sent from my A500 using xda premium


----------



## cpumaster (Mar 30, 2012)

All sorts of Metal!! But Skrillex when i work...


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 30, 2012)

Steffi & Baaz - This Is True


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 30, 2012)

Under by Filter

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## kushXmaster (Mar 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Forgive me lord, for I have listned to dubstep for the first time. Please allow my ears and brain to heal, and I'd have the most extreme gratitude if you'd allow me to play a healthy dose of Foghat at high volumes to clear my head of the absolute massacre of tone and rhythm I just witnessed.  Amen.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I love dubstep! Although, its definitely not for everyone. Pink floyd should help clear the noise too  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## sparta20 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dedication to my ex - Lloyd 

Inviato dal mio GT-I8150 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Spectredroid (Mar 31, 2012)

Riders on the Storm, the Doors

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky babalu (Mar 31, 2012)

*This was one awesome tune. *


----------



## PrinceEndymion88 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm listening to Alejandro - Lady GaGa


----------



## jumpman1229 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thinking About You - Frank Ocean

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using XDA Premium App


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bad Religion - American Jesus

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 31, 2012)

Virgil Enzinger - Master Ov Thee Darkness mx


----------



## vbhtt (Mar 31, 2012)

Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## idavid_ (Mar 31, 2012)

Foghat - Drivin' wheel

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## vbhtt (Mar 31, 2012)

Run To You - Bryan Adams


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bad Religion - American Jesus

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Revolution.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 31, 2012)

My gf sleeping on my other phone. Before that still riding dirty, ugk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## guitarfreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm listening Creep by Radiohead 

Inviato dal mio LG-P500 usando Tapatalk


----------



## NuriJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Listening to Rap/Dubstep

Bad Meets Evil - Fast Lane
Lil Wayne ft. Bruno Mars - Mirror
Lil Wayne - Drop the World
Nero - Must be the feeling


----------



## galaxys (Apr 1, 2012)

Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 1, 2012)

Littlething by Jimmy Eat World

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## icashyy (Apr 1, 2012)

Boyfriend justin beiber.. lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 1, 2012)

icashyy said:


> Boyfriend justin beiber.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



I like this song. It finally is the proof we all were suspecting. Selena Gomez's new single is beard. 

I'm listening to Sail, AWOL Nation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 1, 2012)

Progressive House Music 

Third Party vs Cicada - Feel (Original Mix)

Selling my Xoom 32Gb Wifi w/ 32Gb Class 10 SDCard.
PM Me!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 2, 2012)

Listening to blues music. 


____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TotoDroid (Apr 2, 2012)

Cold play :3 does anyone here have a voodooed nexus s?

Sent from my bed using xda premium


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 2, 2012)

Scorpions: Still loving you


----------



## Xxul (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA Premium App


----------



## iFreezer (Apr 2, 2012)

Kollegah Bossaura <3

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kraftwerk - Autobahn


----------



## enteringrunlevel5 (Apr 2, 2012)

Utopia - goldfrapp 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## razq3k (Apr 2, 2012)

A State of Trance 552 - Jorn van Deynhoven - Spotlight


----------



## galaxys (Apr 3, 2012)

Lose My Breath (Peter Rauhofer's Breathless Club Mix) - Destiny's Child


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 3, 2012)

Just Touched Down - Big K.R.I.T. on last.fm


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 3, 2012)

"A Man I'll Never Be" by Boston.  It's pretty much my theme song.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozs8tUk0hxQ&feature=g-vrec&context=G25c1e6dRVAAAAAAAACg


----------



## hf.henri (Apr 3, 2012)

Empresarios - Sabor Tropical


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 3, 2012)

Where is my mind, Pixies 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xPSYCHOTRONx (Apr 3, 2012)

Deadweight by Parkway Drive

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## stellar (Apr 3, 2012)

Drive by Incubus.


----------



## Degosip (Apr 3, 2012)

Godsmask - I stand alone


----------



## XxLordxX (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Lord - Helloween

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## vricsi94 (Apr 3, 2012)

The Viper & G-Town Madness - Let It Bump (Korsakoff Remix)
best!


----------



## XxLordxX (Apr 3, 2012)

Number One - Helloween

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## enteringrunlevel5 (Apr 3, 2012)

Spectredroid said:


> Where is my mind, Pixies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 for the pixies:beer:

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 3, 2012)

Beatles - Come together 

Sent from my broken HTC Sensation


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 3, 2012)

Patiently waiting, m&m

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## dthboi (Apr 3, 2012)

Break those bones whose sinews gave it motion - meshuggah


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome to heartbreak - kanye

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 4, 2012)

Analog 2 - Odd Future


----------



## k_t_b (Apr 4, 2012)

Phish  <(*)))))><|


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 4, 2012)

BUTCH - Sand (Original Mix)


----------



## kushXmaster (Apr 5, 2012)

Levels (SKRILLEX remix) - avicii

Sent from my A500 using xda premium


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 5, 2012)

Deep Purple: Child in time


----------



## Jarwo (Apr 5, 2012)

Foo Fighters - Best Of You


----------



## ZonbekaUnlimited (Apr 5, 2012)

Bob Marley - Jammin


----------



## mushat3k (Apr 5, 2012)

Dillinger escape plan

sent from my incredible


----------



## NuriJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Dr. Dre - Still D.R.E


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 5, 2012)

Luniz cd. Operation stackola

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## SuddenExecution (Apr 5, 2012)

The joker - steve miller


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good old classics at the moment 

*Elton John* - _Street Kids_ 

*Regards,
CJ from Team OpenPhone*

[Sent from CJ's LG Optimus One running Open MIUI GingerBread Build 1.1 Alpha]


----------



## Donalddesu (Apr 6, 2012)

Save Me - Aimee Mann


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 6, 2012)

The Recipe - Kendrick Lamar feat. Dr. Dre


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 6, 2012)

Kim Wilde: Cambodia


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hump de Bump - Red Hot Chilli Peppers (John Fruciante guitar is epic)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Killua96 (Apr 6, 2012)

In this period i'm listening Heavy Metal, Trash Metal, Nu Metal, Punk in general
The groups are: Slipknot, Metallica, Disturbed (My favourite), Sum 41, Three Days Greece, Breaking Benjamin, Ommph! and Elena Siegman (From COD)


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 6, 2012)

Section.80 for about the 10th time


----------



## eTechUncut (Apr 6, 2012)

champagne showers lmfao


----------



## galaxys (Apr 7, 2012)

Gone (Ralphi Rosario Club Mix) - Sun


----------



## NanoNoodle (Apr 7, 2012)

Fantastic Baby by Big Bang  hehe


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 7, 2012)

Had a ****ty night....so I'm listening to Steel Panther again...can't be in a bad mood listening to those guys.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jason.three (Apr 7, 2012)

AWOLNATION - Sail


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 7, 2012)

Grenade by B.Mars


----------



## goldruxx (Apr 7, 2012)

Mr.simple is good from korean

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## razq3k (Apr 7, 2012)

Hannah - Falling Away (Protoculture)


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 7, 2012)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Finally, someone who listens to Kylie minogue. I'm listening to Chocolate by Kylie Minogue! ;D


----------



## boborone (Apr 7, 2012)

jj_95nano said:


> Finally, someone who listens to Kylie minogue. I'm listening to Chocolate by Kylie Minogue! ;D

Click to collapse



Haha she's great man. And a hot lil lady.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## F0rti (Apr 8, 2012)

Avicii - Levels (Sennheiser HD555 with HD595 mod + X-Fi Xtreme Music) 

OMG WTF LOL ROTFL I love it !


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 8, 2012)

Muscle Museum,  Muse

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pod0087 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bomfunk MC's - Freestyler


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 8, 2012)

Lighting's Theme - Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## galaxys (Apr 8, 2012)

Right Here, Right Now (Redanka's '66 Vocal Remix) - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Buddy39914 (Apr 8, 2012)

The Long Road - Mark Knopfler


----------



## SikkWitIt (Apr 8, 2012)

Peter Gabriel - Sledgehammer..seriously 

-banging kang on that glitched fassy 4.0.4...using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 8, 2012)

If I Ruled The World - Nas


----------



## hardfallen87 (Apr 8, 2012)

Underground in America - *PANTERA*


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 8, 2012)

Acid Drop - ASAP Rocky


----------



## maroon5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yelawolf - Let's Roll 
Yelawolf - Lemonade Freestyle


----------



## codecaine21 (Apr 8, 2012)

Trey songz - Heart Attack ---> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLUqmv1_5oQ

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gotye 
somebody that I use to know

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NqX (Apr 9, 2012)

Ian Carey & Rozette, Timbaland - Amnesia
Michael Mind Project Feat. Bobby Anthony & Rozette - Rio De Janeiro
Patricia Kazadi feat. Matt Pokora - Wanna feel you now


----------



## etiennus01 (Apr 9, 2012)

First of the Year - Skrillex


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 9, 2012)

Stereo Love - Edward Maya

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderTheNinja (Apr 10, 2012)

Spectredroid said:


> Muscle Museum,  Muse
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sir, your taste of music is like a sir!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Pay up motherf€€€er. Chingo bling

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 10, 2012)

katie mcgill-lights acoustic cover
check her out on youtube shes pretty good


----------



## juzz86 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel




Hi Fleur!


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 10, 2012)

U2: Where the streets have no name


----------



## lamborg (Apr 10, 2012)

we are the world (haiti version)


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Marc Houle - Drift


----------



## Juls317 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sail (LED Remix) - AWOLNATION

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 11, 2012)

Downward spiral--Nine inch nails

Voodoo sound + Sony mdr-v6 = mind blown

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## codecaine21 (Apr 11, 2012)

In dying arms - murder I wrote ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=346yvZ5KHto 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Mesektet (Apr 11, 2012)

Under the Water - The Pretty Reckless.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 11, 2012)

Invented (entire album) by Jimmy Eat World. Still unsure, but some of it is growing on me.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## josip-k (Apr 11, 2012)

*****black said:


> Ceca - Sve sto imam i nemam

Click to collapse



Sad....thats really sad.

Sent from my LG-P350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbyManifesto (Apr 11, 2012)

Beni - Last Night


----------



## JoNAsOS3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Steven Wilson - Remainder the Black Dog


----------



## studacris (Apr 11, 2012)

Twin shadow - castles in the snow


----------



## gnaynehz (Apr 12, 2012)

Priscilla Ahn - A Good Day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 12, 2012)

All I Want - A Day to Remember

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## The_R (Apr 12, 2012)

Listening to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS9FtT17kd8

Really nice and soothing music!


----------



## Juls317 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sail - AWOLNATION

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## NightRiser (Apr 12, 2012)

Justin Bieber Boyfriend.
Its a tunnnee!
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## morph73 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mescaline - 1200 Micrograms

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Apr 12, 2012)

Two insanely annoying girls talk in class - :banghead:

Typed by ---- oh wait! I'm schizophrenic!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2012)

Won't get fooled again - The Who


----------



## invasion2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dark Blue - Jack's Mannequin. 

Sent from my Sense 4.0 Glacier using XDA Premium.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am the resurrection - the stone roses


----------



## Mr.Derp (Apr 13, 2012)

The Drug in me is You - Falling in Reverse

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA


----------



## EternalPal (Apr 13, 2012)

The Seatbelts - Honky Tonk Woman


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 13, 2012)

Santa Esmeralda: Don't let me be misunderstood


----------



## chiragaegis (Apr 13, 2012)

my hobby is listen to music. whenever I am free i listen music. 
right now I am listen and watch this song. This song is my best favorite song.










Android developers


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 13, 2012)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 14, 2012)

No quarter-tool

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 14, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> No quarter-tool
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice. Great choice. Listening to 46 and 2, Tool


Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IRASadPanda (Apr 14, 2012)

Space Time by Delta Heavy 

Sent from Narnia


----------



## zakee00 (Apr 14, 2012)

The Abandoned Hospital Ship- The Flaming Lips  


Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA


----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 14, 2012)

Butterflies and Hurricanes - Muse

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NuriJ (Apr 14, 2012)

[UFKdubstep] Taiki & Nulight - Rising Up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 14, 2012)

Just discovered the band Mnemic...good God...amazing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2012)

I fought the law - The Clash


----------



## galaxys (Apr 15, 2012)

What a Day that Was - David Byrne & Talkiing Heads


----------



## db1901 (Apr 15, 2012)

Surrender - Billy Talent 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 15, 2012)

Yelawolf - I Just Wanna Party (Explicit) ft. Gucci Mane


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 15, 2012)

Biffy Clyro - That Golden Rule

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## Solirify (Apr 15, 2012)

AWOLNATION - Sail


----------



## Juniorss (Apr 15, 2012)

Avicii - Best of Levels (David Puentez Mash Bootique 2012)


----------



## likeurface (Apr 15, 2012)

Halo-drivepilot

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## CTU_Loscombe (Apr 15, 2012)

Penguin Attack- GWAR

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## AdmireUser (Apr 16, 2012)

Castlevania - Bloody Tears


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 17, 2012)

Irene Cara: Flashdance


----------



## bartoloandre98 (Apr 17, 2012)

Justin bieber


----------



## xusg090 (Apr 17, 2012)

Boxer clover by the Donnies the Amy's.


----------



## Arci17 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day

Sent from my U20i using XDA


----------



## xYouKilledKenny (Apr 17, 2012)

*Music*

Welcome To St. Tropez


----------



## FxNL (Apr 18, 2012)

Nuggetz - House Republic


----------



## eggydrums (Apr 18, 2012)

Frickin halo 3 theme song by Martin o donnel

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 18, 2012)

eggydrums said:


> Frickin halo 3 theme song by Martin o donnel
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Respect + 100

In this exact moment nothing, but I'm listening to If It Means a Lot to You, from A Day To Remember, a lot, lately.

Sent from my X10 Mini Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 18, 2012)

Shocking Blue: Venus


----------



## wooyeah (Apr 18, 2012)

t-pain - take your shirt off


----------



## Stevemotto (Apr 18, 2012)

Loving Ed Sheeran's Lego House


----------



## Bunglechunk (Apr 18, 2012)

Seether - World Falls Away


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 18, 2012)

Gotye - someone that I used to know

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brekdancinbob (Apr 18, 2012)

Skrillex-Equinox, Bangarang, Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 18, 2012)

Yoshimi battles the pink robots. Flaming Lips

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 19, 2012)

Lady Gaga - Nothing Else I Can Say

After that...

Tony Igy - Astronomia


----------



## kadalaer (Apr 19, 2012)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Deep Inside - INCUBUS

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juls317 (Apr 19, 2012)

1983 - Neon Trees

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Pabson (Apr 19, 2012)

Sooth your pain - Dub FX


----------



## codecaine21 (Apr 19, 2012)

Eskimo callboy - Hey Mrs. Dramaqueen ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9Nuv4Uxz_E 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 19, 2012)

Apparition - Klaus Obermaier & Ars Electronica Futurelab


----------



## josip-k (Apr 19, 2012)

Datsik-retreat

I fcking love gorestep!!

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## captain67 (Apr 20, 2012)

Coheed & Cambria - Three Evils

Sent from my new Galaxy S II LTE


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Apr 20, 2012)

Stay Schemin' - Rick Ross

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2012)

Take me (as you found me) by Anberlin.

Its my 6 year old daughter's favorite song....not sure why though.  But when I listen to it, I just see her face.  And I smile.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Stevemotto (Apr 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Take me (as you found me) by Anberlin.
> 
> Its my 6 year old daughter's favorite song....not sure why though.  But when I listen to it, I just see her face.  And I smile.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Awwww 

Currently addicted to "Earthquake"-labrinth ft. Tinie tempah.
Such a catchy beat.

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 20, 2012)

the hitch-hikers guide to the galaxy. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Apr 20, 2012)

Old Rammstein (Live aus Berlin), Queen, Europe, Iron Maiden.


----------



## Spectredroid (Apr 20, 2012)

Dyslexicon, The Mars Volta

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## bendirkss (Apr 20, 2012)

Spectredroid said:


> Dyslexicon, The Mars Volta
> 
> What do you think you are doing Dave?

Click to collapse



Mars Volta!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nikzDHD (Apr 20, 2012)

The Cataracs - All You

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kushXmaster (Apr 20, 2012)

The matrix - BassNectar

Sent from my A500 using xda premium


----------



## Minns (Apr 20, 2012)

System of a down, rammstein, J:Mors....


----------



## Buddy39914 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Ryno_666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Riverboat Gamblers

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## tzurla (Apr 21, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Lost for Words

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Buddy39914 (Apr 21, 2012)

tzurla said:


> Pink Floyd - Lost for Words
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse



Now that's good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 21, 2012)

Electric Lights Orchestra - Evil Woman

Sent via Tapatalk for Android (T-Mobile HTC MyTouch 3G Slide running HTC Update #5) *Proud to be in Australia *


----------



## galaxys (Apr 21, 2012)

Stripped - Depech Mode (cover by Rammstein)


----------



## ProtheusIRC (Apr 21, 2012)

Dodecahedron by Anubis Gate.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Mortezaa (Apr 21, 2012)

Cookie Monsta - Riot


----------



## jt.one (Apr 21, 2012)

wiz khalifa - when i'm gone


----------



## Glynix (Apr 21, 2012)

streetlight manifesto - everything went numb


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 21, 2012)

Glynix said:


> streetlight manifesto - everything went numb

Click to collapse



Holy ****. Great album. I listen to streetlight manifesto and catch 22 at least once a week. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 21, 2012)

Glynix said:


> streetlight manifesto - everything went numb

Click to collapse



Ski mask? 
Check
Sawn off? 
Check
Guilty Conscience, fear of death? 
Check check check

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 21, 2012)

Boosie-Too much

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 21, 2012)

Shout vs Pjanoo - Eric Prydz

Sent via Tapatalk for Android (T-Mobile HTC MyTouch 3G Slide running HTC Update #5) *Proud to be in Australia *


----------



## Stevemotto (Apr 21, 2012)

jt.one said:


> wiz khalifa - when i'm gone

Click to collapse



+1 

Great song 

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

Layla (unplugged)-Eric Clapton

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nymphetamine - Cradle of Filth


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Nymphetamine - Cradle of Filth

Click to collapse



Temptation-Cradle of Filth 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 21, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Temptation-Cradle of Filth
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



Nymphetamine - Cradle of Flith LOL  +1

Sent via Tapatalk for Android (T-Mobile HTC MyTouch 3G Slide running HTC Update #5) *Proud to be in Australia *


----------



## codecaine21 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hollywood undead - coming in hot! 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Apr 22, 2012)

Burning Inside (Drum Fetish Megamix) - Death Ride 69 (cover of Ministry)


----------



## iregret (Apr 22, 2012)

audioslave - like a stone


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2012)

A band called Volumes....heavy stuff.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## scuzzbag87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Iron maiden-dance of death 
Waiting for my friend to pick me up so we can go drink 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 22, 2012)

ELO - Evil Woman

Sent via Tapatalk for Android (T-Mobile HTC MyTouch 3G Slide running HTC Update #5) *Proud to be in Australia *


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 22, 2012)

Marc Houle - Juno 6660


----------



## Nightwolf117 (Apr 22, 2012)

Greenskeepers - Vagabond

Sent via XDA for Windows Phone (HTC HD2 running Android 2.3)


----------



## watt9493 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Qqqxxxzzz (Apr 22, 2012)

Nothing.......

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CB620 (Apr 22, 2012)

Qqqxxxzzz said:


> Nothing.......
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+ 1


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 22, 2012)

Justus Köhncke - Timecode - Music Video


----------



## rroronoa (Apr 22, 2012)

Kataklysm - Tear down the kingdom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

Knocking on Heaven's Doors - Guns N' Roses


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Knocking on Heaven's Doors - Guns N' Roses

Click to collapse



Knocking on heaven's door-bob dylan (best version)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## kurtcl21 (Apr 22, 2012)

champions league's theme


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Knocking on heaven's door-bob dylan (best version)
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



The recorded version by Dylan is crap, I don't like it, but I still listen to it sometimes 
However live is somehow better


United States of Eurasia - Muse


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The recorded version by Dylan is crap, I don't like it, but I still listen to it sometimes
> However live is somehow better
> 
> 
> United States of Eurasia - Muse

Click to collapse



Hmmm if u say so.....

Starlight-Muse 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Hmmm if u say so.....
> 
> Starlight-Muse
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



lol 


Space Oddity - David Bowie 
(I have no idea why I like this silly song )


----------



## bmec12 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rammstein - Amerika


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 22, 2012)

bmec12 said:


> Rammstein - Amerika

Click to collapse



So im not the only one who listen to rammstein\m/


For those about to rock(we salute you)-AC/DC

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## KillsBR (Apr 22, 2012)

my life be like 

old but gold


----------



## larsm. (Apr 22, 2012)

ya bb - play and win 

"Ya Bb 
You are my world 
This is what she said 
Ya Bb" 

Hear anyone this music?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2012)

You know I'm No Good - Amy Winehouse


----------



## N£utrino (Apr 22, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## CB620 (Apr 22, 2012)

P-Odd Future


----------



## maxey:) (Apr 22, 2012)

Dragonette - Let It Go (Laidback Luke Remix)


----------



## leezrd (Apr 23, 2012)

Marly mar - act a donkey...... That is a Charleston, sc  song most y'all ain' know about that song 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 23, 2012)

FNOOB UNDERGROUND RADIO - live


----------



## matt0106 (Apr 23, 2012)

Fan humming - Laptop


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 23, 2012)

Listening to everyone in the house snore really loud I just wanna sleep :banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Apr 23, 2012)

These *very very* talented girls.....









I think i'm going to puke.....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2012)

iok1 said:


> These *very very* talented girls.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh god not again w


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 24, 2012)

iok1 said:


> These *very very* talented girls.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think this gave me a brain tumor I'm going to sue

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 24, 2012)

Friendly Fries - Paris ( Justus Kohncke Mix)


----------



## torikorocks (Apr 24, 2012)

Zachem-5sta family.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## mightyvenom (Apr 24, 2012)

Metallica - Orion (studio version) repeat mode!!!


----------



## XxLordxX (Apr 24, 2012)

A Tale that Wasn't Right - Helloween

Sent from my awesome ICS Xoom with xda Premium HD


----------



## bmec12 (Apr 24, 2012)

Drowning Pool - Bodies


----------



## partyk93 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sure that you don't listen to Polish rap 
Hukos - Fakty i mity.
In queue - Jamal - DEFTO (it's not rap stricte, but I like it also, search on YT and watch a video, worthy seeing)

Tapatalk - SGS i9000


----------



## saumitra91 (Apr 24, 2012)

Alone (Sunrider Radio Edit) - Jasper Forks

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA


----------



## altruistic666 (Apr 24, 2012)

Painkiller ----> JUDAS


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

21 Guns - GreenDay 

(haters are welcomed)


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 24, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 21 Guns - GreenDay
> 
> (haters are welcomed)

Click to collapse



American idiot-Green Day \m/

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2012)

Back To Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## jt.one (Apr 24, 2012)

Stunnaman feat. Cyrano - Never Find Love


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## RyTheShark (Apr 25, 2012)

YG 4 Hunnid Degrees mixtape! It slaps!

Sent from my HTC PH39100


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------


----------



## swapnil360 (Apr 25, 2012)

Burn It Down - Linkin Park

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 25, 2012)

Dora the explorer theme song 

Endlessly - Muse 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Edge of the Earth by Volumes

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mallen462 (Apr 25, 2012)

Tear you apart- she wants revenge

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2012)

Steel Panther - 17 girls in a row

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

Love it



Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Greatest hits of linkin park

____________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevemotto (Apr 25, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Greatest hits of linkin park
> 
> ____________________________________
> - Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Their album is coming out soon!

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## Pattttti (Apr 25, 2012)

Linkin Park - Burn It Down

Sent from my SGS+ thanks to XDA.


----------



## Bodisson (Apr 25, 2012)

KISS: New York groove


----------



## eyfreel (Apr 25, 2012)

Rihanna's Talk That Talk album songs.


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## boborone (Apr 25, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------


----------



## beatbrot (Apr 25, 2012)

Frei.Wild - Allein nach vorne


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 25, 2012)

Buena Vista Social Club + Rum & Coke = F*** Yeah........

Now this....


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 25, 2012)

Undisclosed Desires-Muse

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

Solitary Man - Neil Diamond

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## thelowend (Apr 26, 2012)

Dounts by J Dilla 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leo321 (Apr 26, 2012)

Craig Robinson's lets get it started cover

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## m.arc.us (Apr 26, 2012)

Accept - Blood of the nations


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 26, 2012)

So, I've been listening to the band called Volumes for the past few weeks, and they sound brutal on my car stereo...then tonight, I checked them out on YouTube...and splat....not at all what I thought.  Sure, the music will hold up, but the picture in my mind is forever ruined.  The band is like an Etnie's ad....just not what I thought they would look like.  
Has that ever happened to you?....has a band ever been ruined for you once you see what they look like?

Perhaps this is for a thread of its own, but maybe not.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mdfzhi (Apr 26, 2012)

After midnight by blink-182


----------



## DizzyWorm (Apr 26, 2012)

Savin me - Nickelback


----------



## vbhtt (Apr 26, 2012)

DizzyWorm said:


> Savin me - Nickelback

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## sebxtreme (Apr 26, 2012)

99 luftballons-Nena

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Apr 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So, I've been listening to the band called Volumes for the past few weeks, and they sound brutal on my car stereo...then tonight, I checked them out on YouTube...and splat....not at all what I thought.  Sure, the music will hold up, but the picture in my mind is forever ruined.  The band is like an Etnie's ad....just not what I thought they would look like.
> Has that ever happened to you?....has a band ever been ruined for you once you see what they look like?
> 
> Perhaps this is for a thread of its own, but maybe not.
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Throwdown, I was expecting something like Pantera. Long hair cammo shorts. Nope, baseball caps and abercrombie pants.

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------


----------



## thelowend (Apr 26, 2012)

Lighthouse by The Roots

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leo321 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen ^_^

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton.S (Apr 26, 2012)

You win again- The beegees

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 27, 2012)

Black keys

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Orange_furball (Apr 27, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen ^_^
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Amazing song

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2012)

This Is The Life - Amy MacDonald


----------



## ubuntunerd (Apr 27, 2012)

Trance around the world 
Above and beyond

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## thelowend (Apr 27, 2012)

In keeping secrets of a silent earth 3 by Coheed and Cambria

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ruled by secrecy - Muse


----------



## him? (Apr 27, 2012)

Best song ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## sleepijs_ (Apr 27, 2012)

him? said:


> Best song ever
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

Click to collapse




Thats a good one, indeed


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 27, 2012)

Supermassive black hole-muse

Somebody had to do it:d

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## khoatran (Apr 27, 2012)

listening to J. Cole his album, he's my favourite rapper
right now playing
Lost Ones - J. Cole


----------



## iCaal (Apr 27, 2012)

Ghetto Gospel- Tupac Shakur ft. Elton John

Sent from my HTC Salsa using xda premium


----------



## superbeak (Apr 28, 2012)

Erasure,NEDM,and Martin o donnell. And maybe some Jeff Williams.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## Mr. Clown (Apr 28, 2012)

Nintendo's Mario Kart music from my son's console.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Atruss12 (Apr 28, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen ^_^
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dude I can play that on my baritone!!!

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Apr 28, 2012)

Drive by
By train

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 28, 2012)

My mom and dad making babies

Lmao jk I have own place haha

Lil Wayne bill gates

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 28, 2012)

Butterfly-Kenny Wayne Shepherd

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## zombolt (Apr 28, 2012)

Digitally imported radio app: dubstep channel 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## kushXmaster (Apr 29, 2012)

Red Step - BassNectar

Sent from my A500 using xda premium


----------



## Superföhn1290 (Apr 29, 2012)

offspring, heaven shall burn, rise against


----------



## Mesektet (Apr 29, 2012)

Everything Burns - Ben Moody feat. Anastacia.

Hana Pestle version > this one, but...shuffle. /shrug


----------



## 2fasteddie (Apr 29, 2012)

Your Bones - Of Monsters And Men

Coming at you from all dimensions(3VO)
downgraded to hboot 1.4


----------



## galaxys (Apr 29, 2012)

Say It Right (Peter Rauhoffer Mix) - Nelley Furtado


----------



## madquack (Apr 29, 2012)

The Roots - The Seed 2.0


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 29, 2012)

Insomnia by Periphery.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 29, 2012)

Flower Power EP - Melamin & Wicked Sway


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 29, 2012)

Bad Day-R.E.M.

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Gho57 (Apr 29, 2012)

King Diamond!!! Mercyful Fate ( with Metallica )







The Scary Diamond!

part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no7Xhl5hvqk forward to 1:20 

part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bn207LxCew&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## boborone (Apr 29, 2012)

Mr. Clown said:


> Nintendo's Mario Kart music from my son's console.
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You had a kid!?!?!?!?! Ahhhhhh it's spawning.

No, congrats man. How is the marriage holding up.



Gho57 said:


> King Diamond!!! Mercyful Fate ( with Metallica )
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was there. One of the most memorable shows of my life. They played for so freaking long. The city police told them to get off the stage cause of the noise ordinance and they kept playing. Then the sheriff's dept told em to stop, they kept playing. Then the cops went on stage and they finally stopped. It was just a bunch of guys playing songs they haven't in years and having fun with each other. You could tell they were really just having fun. No set list, no song list, just "hey, you wanna do ______? Yeah man, that's a good one! _______, start if off" That's how the show went for about an hour. Awesome! Glad I went.


----------



## bclark (Apr 30, 2012)

Gho57 said:


> King Diamond!!! Mercyful Fate ( with Metallica )
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My wife works with a guy who is king diamond cover band., she has been the sacrificial virgin in the show a few times.

Unfortunately I haven't had the pleasure to see the actual band, although the mercyful fate guitarist flew from Denmark to play with them last time.

Check them out:
http://www.noisecreep.com/2011/10/24/king-diamond-tribute-band-vocalist-interview/


----------



## Archer (Apr 30, 2012)

Totally new to me, but I. Am. Loving. This...






Wait till it kicks in before you make your mind up.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> Totally new to me, but I. Am. Loving. This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lol...where've you been? 
Yeah, I like this song too.


----------



## Archer (Apr 30, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Lol...where've you been?
> Yeah, I like this song too.

Click to collapse



I quite often phase between what's current and what's old.  I generally go for older stuff but occasionally come across new stuff that I love.  That's what happened here.

I'm getting old - it's hard to keep up


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 30, 2012)

Archer said:


> I quite often phase between what's current and what's old.  I generally go for older stuff but occasionally come across new stuff that I love.  That's what happened here.
> 
> I'm getting old - it's hard to keep up

Click to collapse




Lol...no need to explain. I like the old stuff better as well.


----------



## boborone (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's another new one Archer






Getting old happens to the best of us.


----------



## jaszek (Apr 30, 2012)

These guys are coming next saturday.








And this is the record I have playing now


----------



## Deleted member 4601841 (Apr 30, 2012)

Felix Cartal feat. Maja Ivarsson from The Sounds - Tonight (Original Mix)


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 30, 2012)

neverender-coheed and cambria


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

Just wasted an hour of beer drinking time listening to my wife yammering about some issue she's having.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just wasted an hour of beer drinking time listening to my wife yammering about some issue she's having.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Is that the name of the song?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Is that the name of the song?

Click to collapse



Yea...it's by The Passive Husbands.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yea...it's by The Passive Husbands.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse




Nice.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> Nice.

Click to collapse



I'm not an asshole, I just play one in real life.

Artist: me.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to use the beginning of this song in a video...the song is pretty cool too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrWh0XHNFBk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## acizcool (Apr 30, 2012)

kurtlar vadisi ırak sountrack - altın hızma


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Birds chirping


Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## falcons2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Burn it down - linkin park 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> View attachment 1032503
> 
> Sent from my heart using xperia x8

Click to collapse



I'm a king bee?  Is that a Slim Harpo cover?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ssurgr (Apr 30, 2012)

Listening to ESPN


----------



## ScubaSteev (Apr 30, 2012)

Lil Wayne! !!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 30, 2012)

ScubaSteev said:


> Lil Wayne! !!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA

Click to collapse



What? okay! Yeah! 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## stressfreesoul (May 1, 2012)

Swish by Pinch
I'm a metalhead that likes Dubstep....


----------



## ScubaSteev (May 1, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> What? okay! Yeah!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's lil john lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## Archer (May 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Here's another new one Archer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that. I may be getting old but I'm not totally out of it 

I prefer this version






Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattbradfo (May 1, 2012)

Switchfoot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dUnstein (May 1, 2012)

Feur Frei by Rammstein! 

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2012)

Zyglrox by Periphery.

Some Dimebag influence with the frantic riff/squeak/riff stuff.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## bmec12 (May 1, 2012)

Metallica - Master Of Puppets


----------



## fame220 (May 1, 2012)

Modestep - Sunlight


----------



## DRu!D (May 1, 2012)

So Far Away by A7X

Sent from my MB525 CM9-Nightly using XDA


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 1, 2012)

DRu!D said:


> So Far Away by A7X
> 
> Sent from my MB525 CM9-Nightly using XDA

Click to collapse



You my man have great taste 

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DRu!D (May 1, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> You my man have great taste
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks!! Appreciate it!!

Lullaby by Nickleback.

Sent from my MB525 CM9-Nightly using XDA


----------



## etnoo (May 1, 2012)

DRu!D said:


> Thanks!! Appreciate it!!
> 
> Lullaby by Nickleback.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 CM9-Nightly using XDA

Click to collapse



Nickelback


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 1, 2012)

White t, crime mobb

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Kailkti (May 1, 2012)

Gli Anni by Vanilla Sky

$1 gets you a reply


----------



## thelowend (May 1, 2012)

Epitaph by King Crimson

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## thedudejdog (May 1, 2012)

Kailkti said:


> Gli Anni by Vanilla Sky
> 
> $1 gets you a reply

Click to collapse



Vanilla sky-bury your dead 






Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## watt9493 (May 1, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Vanilla sky-bury your dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only other person I've found that likes them. Have a thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## X8invisible (May 1, 2012)

Pure genious


Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2012)

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




watt9493 said:


> Only other person I've found that likes them. Have a thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L

Click to collapse



I like em


----------



## Kailkti (May 2, 2012)

Hotel Roosevelt by Augustana

$1 gets you a reply


----------



## mrbmg (May 2, 2012)

The game belongs to me : UGK

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2012)

The Lizard by Saigon Kick

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (May 2, 2012)

The best of you- Foo Fighters

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Nezys (May 2, 2012)

Silent Night Bodom Night by Children of Bodom

\m/

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (May 3, 2012)

In The Hood - Slum Dogz


----------



## thelowend (May 3, 2012)

Noctuary by Bonobo 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## X8invisible (May 3, 2012)

Californication-Red Hot Chili Peppers

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Jay Rock (May 3, 2012)

Auto Dub - Skream


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 4, 2012)

Hector El Bambino - Esta Noche De Travesura 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## bmec12 (May 4, 2012)

Dust in the wind by Kansas

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## mznatnat (May 4, 2012)

*A State of Trance 2011 - CD 1 - Track 1!!!!*

*Triple A - Winter Stayed*

Best trance song ever!!!!!

You can listen right along with me.  
Here's the YOUTUBE link.
Enjoy!

*Contributing Artist:* Armin Van Buuren
*Album:* A State of Trance 2011 (CD 1)
*Track #:* 1


----------



## haramizuki (May 4, 2012)

listening to my current lss, dream high ost and maybe from dream high too. i've just finished watching season 1 of dream high. not a kpop fan and the likes but i think i'm starting to like them.


----------



## dewilaz (May 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAG4wFcWunE


naaaa naa


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

AWOLNATION - Sail


----------



## Juls317 (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> AWOLNATION - Sail

Click to collapse



You are now my favorite xda user

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## partyk93 (May 4, 2012)

husam666 said:


> AWOLNATION - Sail

Click to collapse



I love this song but it's quite boring and annoying when you have to hear it in many YT movies.
Especially, remixes are the worst thing, everyone who makes remixes of this song should have his Internet connection cut.

Tapatalk - SGS i9000


----------



## JaTochNietDan (May 4, 2012)

Deadmau5 - The Veldt

This is just the electronic song of the year


----------



## meatlikeproduct (May 4, 2012)

boards of canada - everything you do is a balloon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQEmaj9C6ko


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2012)

Bout to play some beastie boys, for old times sake.

RIP Adam Yauch

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## orb3000 (May 4, 2012)

Justus Köhncke _ So Weit Wie Noch Nie


----------



## Gelidhril (May 4, 2012)

Taylor Swift - Safe and Sound


----------



## JonnyStreetz (May 4, 2012)

Krazy G-Where Im from(Polk County Anthem)

Sent from my Maybach s 4G


----------



## mentose457 (May 4, 2012)

RIP MCA aka Adam Yauch of Beasty Boys

http://www.rollingst...-at-48-20120504

In his memory...


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 4, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> RIP MCA aka Adam Yauch of Beasty Boys
> 
> http://www.rollingst...-at-48-20120504
> 
> In his memory...

Click to collapse



Adam Youch died? When? How? WTF...

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
XDA Rules: http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

10 Post Rule: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/xdas-10-post-rule/

XDA Marketplace Rules: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/market-place-rules-updated/

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> You are now my favorite xda user
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cool 


02 Army of Me (feat. Skunk Anansie) - Sucker Punch OST
Best OSTs ever


----------



## elias2204 (May 4, 2012)

I'm a weird guy: 

(Dirty) House
Dubstep
Pop
Blues
And all music off the fifties.

And I'm 12 years.


----------



## Dirk (May 4, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here

I love my friends.... all of whom are in Off-topic.

...You know who you are!

BRB......


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
> 
> I love my friends.... all of whom are in Off-topic.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DIRK, DIRK, DIRK, DIRK!!!!


----------



## X8invisible (May 4, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
> 
> I love my friends.... all of whom are in Off-topic.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pink Floyd-Another brick in The Wall(part 2)

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 5, 2012)

City of syrup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (May 5, 2012)

U + Ur Hand (Bimbo Jones Remix) - Pink


----------



## Gho57 (May 5, 2012)

King Diamond "Eye of the Witch"

Hail the KING!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCtO1IcY11g


----------



## Gelidhril (May 5, 2012)

Adele - Rolling in the Deep <<- thats a nice song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw


----------



## husam666 (May 5, 2012)

The man who sold the world - nirvana

Sent from the brick


----------



## X8invisible (May 5, 2012)

Riding with the King- B.B. King&Eric Clapton 

Sent from my heart using xperia x8


----------



## Jay Rock (May 6, 2012)

Undun - The Roots


----------



## iCaal (May 6, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Undun - The Roots

Click to collapse



Stomp - the roots

Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (May 6, 2012)

iCaal said:


> Stomp - the roots
> 
> Sent from my HTC C510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great album.


----------



## codecaine21 (May 6, 2012)

Linking Park - Burn it down

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rKETOKAO0A&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 6, 2012)

I'm listening to the Guano Apes "Open your Eyes"

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
XDA Rules: http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

10 Post Rule: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/xdas-10-post-rule/

XDA Marketplace Rules: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/market-place-rules-updated/

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Justus Köhncke _ So Weit Wie Noch Nie

Click to collapse



You and Hussam post the best music here. His I've heard, yours I haven't. You ought to start posting this stuff and maybe the youtube vid on G+. Good stuff man.

Thanks


----------



## drnecropolis (May 7, 2012)

Skinless - Extermination of my Filthy Species


----------



## galaxys (May 7, 2012)

Perspex Sex (Ewan Pearsons Hi-NRG Remix) - Freeform Five


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 7, 2012)

I'm listening to Avicii - Levels 

Inviato dal mio GT-S5660 con XDA Premium


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------


----------



## NelsonTheMoron (May 7, 2012)

Sad Memory - DJ Mangoo
and
Blood Lovers - DJ Ano


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

Eden (original version) by Tesseract.  V2.0 is crap IMO.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGCn6g95PBY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 7, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eden (original version) by Tesseract.  V2.0 is crap IMO.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGCn6g95PBY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'm digging it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 7, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm digging it

Click to collapse



The mellow guitar solo at the end is my favorite part.


It's kinda nice for me, because my 6 year old daughter's name is Eden
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 7, 2012)

Listening to Fade into Darkness by Avicii

Inviato dal mio GT-S5660 con XDA Premium


----------



## Mr Woolf (May 7, 2012)

Jamie T -  sticks 'n stones. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## AlessandroXCV (May 7, 2012)

Lucio Battisti - La canzone del sole

Tapatalk 2


----------



## sleepijs_ (May 7, 2012)

Tech N9ne "Low"  He's kinda sick  
Eminem, Yelawolf, Tech n9ne, Ritzz, Royce da 5'9 all day


----------



## orb3000 (May 7, 2012)

Justus Köhncke - Timecode


----------



## Lady Sophia (May 7, 2012)

Christina Aguilera - Dirrty


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2012)

can't stop listening to AWOLNATION - "Sail"


----------



## thelowend (May 8, 2012)

Here We are Juggernaut by Coheed and Cambria 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## torikorocks (May 8, 2012)

At the Bottom - Old Man Markley. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## maduschi2009 (May 8, 2012)

Madonna-4 minutes !!!


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 8, 2012)

Wild ones - Sia ft. Florida

Inviato dal mio GT-S5660 con XDA Premium


----------



## Alex M (May 8, 2012)

Example - "Changed The Way You Kiss Me" :=)


----------



## Mcfly_ (May 8, 2012)

U2


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 8, 2012)

Muse - hysteria

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (May 8, 2012)

Arcadia- Election Day.


----------



## conantroutman (May 8, 2012)

Adamski & Seal - "Killer"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## RGNDI (May 8, 2012)

Beastie Boys!


----------



## gandhar (May 8, 2012)

listen to this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHA8O8CQ_aQ


----------



## Trazzt (May 8, 2012)

Cornelius - new music machine

Sent from my GT-9100 using ICS Remix pro AOKP


----------



## Mc_Kenzie (May 8, 2012)

*exthang Dec.,*

basto - again and again


----------



## f33mykh4ny (May 8, 2012)

*New upcoming artist!*

Rimshox - Forgotten


----------



## bclark (May 9, 2012)

Moving Mountains - 8105


----------



## ESiR (May 9, 2012)

Feist - 1234

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## acedexplorerABL (May 9, 2012)

*\m/*

Pantera- Cemetery gates


----------



## boborone (May 9, 2012)

acedexplorerABL said:


> Pantera- Cemetery gates

Click to collapse



nice, and you're in India

I have verse from This Love tattooed on my arm

I'm listening to my cat snore


----------



## kuplee (May 9, 2012)

sabrina (i love accoustic4) - edge of glory


----------



## prime_225 (May 9, 2012)

Bad Company- Roll & Roll Fantasy


----------



## jmcclue (May 10, 2012)

Lil wayne (motto)

Sent from my......House


----------



## liqwidzero (May 10, 2012)

Murderdolls - 197666


----------



## lamborg (May 10, 2012)

Queen and some covers of their songs.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

liqwidzero said:


> Murderdolls - 197666

Click to collapse



*****in song.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## scuzzbag87 (May 11, 2012)

Needle in the hay - elliot smith 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## galaxys (May 11, 2012)

Prairie Rose - Roxy Music

(dedicated to my late brother who is listoning to Roxy amongst the stars)

from the album country life genre rock style art...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 11, 2012)

galaxys said:


> Prairie Rose - Roxy Music
> 
> (dedicated to my late brother who is listoning to Roxy amongst the stars)
> 
> from the album country life genre rock style art...

Click to collapse



Very cool man, very cool.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 11, 2012)

Break'n A Sweat - Skrillex

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2012)

Dead memories - Slipknot 

Sent from my Xperia S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timir1972 (May 11, 2012)

Folk: Jarek Nohavica - Divné století (Strange Century)


----------



## thelowend (May 11, 2012)

The sound of birds waking. 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## boborone (May 11, 2012)




----------



## liqwidzero (May 11, 2012)

Kipumylly - Korpiklaani


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 12, 2012)

Make em say ugh. Master p

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Kix, on HDNet

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 12, 2012)

Oxycontin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NTR6HNCqfk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Oxycontin
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NTR6HNCqfk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The song is crap. But the video had me LOLing.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## bconover93 (May 12, 2012)

...  ...  ...


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUXk38IG9Fg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Zorigo (May 12, 2012)

Movement - The Shanghai Restoration Project


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Dirk (May 12, 2012)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise


----------



## conantroutman (May 12, 2012)

Dr Octagon - "Dr Octagonecologyst"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## moparfreak426 (May 12, 2012)

hook line and sinner by Texas in July 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2012)

Only Women Bleed - Alice Cooper


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 13, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Only Women Bleed - Alice Cooper

Click to collapse



Husam, where'd you get that avatar?

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
XDA Rules: http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

10 Post Rule: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/xdas-10-post-rule/

XDA Marketplace Rules: http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/market-place-rules-updated/

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


Sent from my Galaxy Note i717, using XDA Premium.


----------



## thelowend (May 13, 2012)

Nothing atm cause I can't find my gosh darn eaebuds!

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## vivekmishra (May 13, 2012)

You know you're right - Nirvana 

Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (May 13, 2012)

Jethro Tull
The Strat Pack


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 13, 2012)

Midnight City - M83 (Eric Prydz Private Remix)

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (May 13, 2012)

Muse-Bliss

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## sdhanjal15 (May 13, 2012)

Burn 
Meek miller

*~imagination is everything*


----------



## Doomlord follower (May 13, 2012)

30 Seconds to mars!!!

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## SteveG12543 (May 13, 2012)

Sinner - Drowning Pool on Slacker Radio.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA Premium HD app.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (May 13, 2012)

sentry the defiant live-coheed and cambria-youtube


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 13, 2012)

No sex for Ben - The Rapture

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## rickyray9 (May 13, 2012)

The sound of a fan - 
my computer


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 13, 2012)

rickyray9 said:


> The sound of a fan -
> my computer

Click to collapse



;o

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## boborone (May 13, 2012)

These god forsaken rats with wings in my backyard. 

I HATE BIRDS!!

sorry bd, I'm sure yours are great, I just don't like the ones that talk


----------



## KittonMartin (May 13, 2012)

mon valo nei -topu


----------



## CoolBoy323 (May 13, 2012)

Compact Disco - Sound of our Heart

(listen it  )


----------



## Fireaxil (May 13, 2012)

Anna Sun - Walk the Moon


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 13, 2012)

The saga begins. Weird al.

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (May 13, 2012)

Neil Young - 'A man needs a maid'


----------



## Nezys (May 13, 2012)

Peace Sells by Megadeth

"Peace sells..but who's buying?"

Inviato dal mio Galaxy S...uper Sayan usando Tapatalk-2.


----------



## Miguun (May 13, 2012)

Ange - Make Me Feel


----------



## betiko98 (May 13, 2012)

Music Sounds Better With You - Big Time Rush

Enviado desde mi iPad 2 usando Tapatalk HD


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Husam, where'd you get that avatar?
> 
> ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
> XDA Rules: http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81
> ...

Click to collapse



idk, I googled cyanide and happiness avatar, or facepalm or something like that, and found it.. perfect 


Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## PureLogic (May 14, 2012)

Dire Straits - One World


----------



## deviler (May 14, 2012)

The Cure - Boys dont cry:thumbup:


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 14, 2012)

Triple six mafia Pandora station

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 14, 2012)

Everythangs High. Project Pat

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

Goodbye : Avril Lavigne


----------



## Ydereen (May 14, 2012)

Greyhound - Swedish House Mafia


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 14, 2012)

Kayne West - Love Lackflow

EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!


----------



## torikorocks (May 15, 2012)

Eizeit-eisbrecher.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2012)

Take Me To The Top - Motley Crue 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ArmorD (May 15, 2012)

Get up by Korn ft. Scrolled 
Only actually good dubstep song...(though I dunno is it metal or dubstep...)
Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Get up by Korn ft. Scrolled
> Only actually good dubstep song...(though I dunno is it metal or dubstep...)
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Have u heard Ghosts n Stuff by deadmau5 ft. Rob swire.?


----------



## mrbmg (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Have u heard Ghosts n Stuff by deadmau5 ft. Rob swire.?

Click to collapse



Get the nero remix

Nero : crush on you

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## trypt4mine (May 15, 2012)

mrbmg said:


> Get the nero remix

Click to collapse




My favorite dubstep song! =D good taste lol. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

mrbmg said:


> Get the nero remix
> 
> Nero : crush on you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Better than the original,?


----------



## mrbmg (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Better than the original,?

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gb3faOzvBk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Skrillex : first of the year

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3m3L_7EA80&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Best video ever!#! 

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## mrbmg (May 15, 2012)

Another great tune.

Deadmau5 : one trick pony

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 15, 2012)

mrbmg said:


> Another great tune.
> 
> Deadmau5 : one trick pony
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hell Yeah

Deadmau5 - Moar Ghosts n Stuff

Sent from my LG Optimus One running OpenPhone themed MIUI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (May 15, 2012)

CJJames said:


> Hell Yeah
> 
> Deadmau5 - Moar Ghosts n Stuff
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One running OpenPhone themed MIUI using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Deadmau5 - creep

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 15, 2012)

R.E.M - It's the end of the world as we know it


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 15, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Deadmau5 - creep
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Deadmau5 - Creep

Listening to that too =]

Sent from my Samsung Focus i917 via Board Express


----------



## ludeawakening (May 15, 2012)

Hopeless - Breaking Benjamin 

sent from my Incredible that's been Abducted by Ice Cream


----------



## thelowend (May 16, 2012)

Chicken Grease-D'Angelo

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> R.E.M - It's the end of the world as we know it

Click to collapse



R.E.M for the win man


----------



## X8invisible (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> R.E.M - It's the end of the world as we know it

Click to collapse





CJJames said:


> R.E.M for the win man

Click to collapse



Finally 2 persons who listen to good music

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 16, 2012)

Plan B- "Guatauba"

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## mrbmg (May 16, 2012)

Temple of the dog : hunger strike

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

Promises by Skrillex and Nero


----------



## CTU_Loscombe (May 16, 2012)

mrbmg said:


> Temple of the dog : hunger strike
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



...You're my new favourite member
Eddie Vedder FTW

Sent from my Xperia Play using xda premium


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Finally 2 persons who listen to good music
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Focus i917 via Board Express


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Orange Crush - R.E.M


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Orange Crush - R.E.M

Click to collapse



 I was listening to that 4 minutes ago 

Sent from my Samsung Focus i917 via Board Express


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

CJJames said:


> I was listening to that 4 minutes ago
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Focus i917 via Board Express

Click to collapse



Good band, eh?
I need to download more of their songs, I only have 3


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good band, eh?
> I need to download more of their songs, I only have 3

Click to collapse



Great band 

I'll upload my albums I've got for you 

Sent from my Samsung Focus i917 via Board Express


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

CJJames said:


> Great band
> 
> I'll upload my albums I've got for you
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Focus i917 via Board Express

Click to collapse



thanks, no need, there are "legit stores" for such things


----------



## PureLogic (May 17, 2012)




----------



## thelowend (May 17, 2012)

PureLogic said:


>

Click to collapse



MOTHERF-ING YES

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 17, 2012)

So high. Project Pat

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (May 17, 2012)

Being Boring (12" ReMix) - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## X8invisible (May 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Good band, eh?
> I need to download more of their songs, I only have 3

Click to collapse



Lol
REM-Losing my Religion(1st song I heard from them)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

For once....nothing.  silence.

And seriously, REM?  Terrible band.

Sorry.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## scoffyburito (May 17, 2012)

Zedd-Dovregubben

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## LiVeRpOoL-FaN (May 17, 2012)

Foo Fighters - Rope


----------



## deviler (May 17, 2012)

The smashing pumpkins - 1979


----------



## stachelbaer (May 17, 2012)

Rise Against - Make it stop


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 17, 2012)

stachelbaer said:


> Rise Against - Make it stop

Click to collapse



Heard to satellite? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Adauth (May 17, 2012)

The Distance - Cake

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For once....nothing.  silence.
> 
> And seriously, REM?  Terrible band.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree wholeheartedly. Such boring music. 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## fallen9999 (May 17, 2012)

Fake it -seether


----------



## blade30p (May 17, 2012)

Rammstein- Du hast

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## nikzDHD (May 17, 2012)

D'Banj - Oliver Twist,  gets you going. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (May 17, 2012)

Donna Summer (RIP) - I Feel Love


----------



## Adauth (May 17, 2012)

Snoop Dogg - Gin and Juice

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 17, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Rammstein- Du hast
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yaaaaay rammstein fan:beer:

Rammstein-Amerika(epic song)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## mrbmg (May 17, 2012)

Flux pavillion : I can't stop

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## EggosEvo (May 17, 2012)

Ohioisonfire by Of Mice and Men. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## galaxys (May 18, 2012)

Last Dance - Donna Summer 

(RIP: whom millions of fans revered as "the Queen of Disco" has died today at the age of 63)


----------



## chokzgaming (May 18, 2012)

Overload - Dot Rotten 


Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2012)

Falling away with you - Muse


----------



## thelowend (May 18, 2012)

NY State of Mind Nas 

Come over to the dark side...


----------



## drnecropolis (May 18, 2012)

Poison The Well - Crystal Lake


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Edge of the earth by Volumes

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## mrbmg (May 18, 2012)

Korn : blind

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2012)

Ronald jenkees - disorganized fun

Jazzy funk type music 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## ludeawakening (May 18, 2012)

Lie To Me - 12 Stones 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## *Telcontar* (May 18, 2012)

System of a Down - Aerials


----------



## stumpyz9 (May 18, 2012)

make me famous - blind date 101

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (May 18, 2012)

'Halo' by Beyonce. Chosen by the most amazing girl I know. Thank you Elizabeth


----------



## X8invisible (May 18, 2012)

Im going to their concert this summer yaaay






Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## PureLogic (May 19, 2012)




----------



## galaxys (May 19, 2012)

Domino Dancing (Extended Mix) - PSB


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

10 gigs worth of A State of Trance episode 550 that just finished downloading 

Woofreakingwho! :thumbup::beer:

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> 10 gigs worth of A State of Trance episode 550 that just finished downloading
> 
> Woofreakingwho! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



I would have never pegged you for liking that.  I don't judge. Just wasn't what I expected.  Don't ask me what I expected, because I just don't know anymore 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Tenacious D on Leno.  First time in about 10 years I've watched Leno.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I would have never pegged you for liking that.  I don't judge. Just wasn't what I expected.  Don't ask me what I expected, because I just don't know anymore
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hahaha it's totally cool man. I listen to everything. Raised on classic rock and country. Teens were all rock, blues, metal, alternative, punk. Late teens and early 20's I hit the rave scene. Nowadays I listen to whatever moves me. Jazz, classical, music from around the world. If it's good well thought out music, I dig it. About the only types I don't like are bubble gum teeny pop and radio rap. I do like rap and pop, just not the stuff made for the masses. I even have Britney Spears in my catalog of music. Her later, more dance type albums, same with Madonna.

I'm on my phone now so it's a lil hard for me to link it, but check out my profile and threads I started. Look for one with What's your theme song in it. You ought to post there.

Edit
Forgot funk, I love me funk. Get a good groove in your head that just takes you through the day.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hahaha it's totally cool man. I listen to everything. Raised on classic rock and country. Teens were all rock, blues, metal, alternative, punk. Late teens and early 20's I hit the rave scene. Nowadays I listen to whatever moves me. Jazz, classical, music from around the world. If it's good well thought out music, I dig it. About the only types I don't like are bubble gum teeny pop and radio rap. I do like rap and pop, just not the stuff made for the masses. I even have Britney Spears in my catalog of music. Her later, more dance type albums, same with Madonna.
> 
> I'm on my phone now so it's a lil hard for me to link it, but check out my profile and threads I started. Look for one with What's your theme song in it. You ought to post there.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Much respect for your open-mindedness ...theme song thread???  That is right up my alley.  I can name a song for just about every situation in my life.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Payphone by Maroon 5 ft. Wiz Khalifa


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1230747

I think that should work as a link 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1230747
> 
> I think that should work as a link
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Perfect.  I someway brought it back to life....with my funeral song of choice 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Much respect for your open-mindedness ...theme song thread???  That is right up my alley.  I can name a song for just about every situation in my life.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm from Denton, Tx where music is a big deal. UNT has a very prestigious music school where people from all over the world come to learn. They have many music fests all year. And most of the bars have a stage. So college kids and old hippies joining forces to make a melting of happy. It's alot of fun here man.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denton,_Texas

One thing they don't talk about in the wiki page is 35 Denton. It's like the preshow to SXSW in Austin. Used to be called SXNW, legal problem. Then SX35, legal problems. Finally everyone agreed on 35Denton. I35 is the highway that goes from pretty all of America to Austin. And you hit Denton if you're driving. That's where the name came from.

http://35denton.com/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thanks. I'm from Denton, Tx where music is a big deal. UNT has a very prestigious music school where people from all over the world come to learn. They have many music fests all year. And most of the bars have a stage. So college kids and old hippies joining forces to make a melting of happy. It's alot of fun here man.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denton,_Texas
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My wife I were an offer away from moving there...I lost my job instead, so here we stay.



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> 10 gigs worth of A State of Trance episode 550 that just finished downloading
> 
> Woofreakingwho! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



If someone wants to know where I got that, pm me. It's not warez, they play the stuff free on the site http://www.astateoftrance.com/ It's just on a site that a lot of warez on it and not going to post it up on here. Episode 550 went on for 5 weeks through 6 cities back in March. A guy compiled all the video and live mixes into one downloadable torrent.


----------



## SimonTS (May 19, 2012)

Remembering the practice when I was younger of compiling 'Mix Tapes' (when a tape was something tangible and people didn't just stick things on YouTube), I'm building a compilatin of music from throughout my life that has defined me and means things to try and explain a bit about who I am.

Currently listening to Babyshambles - "Albion", fantastic track from an amazingly talented guy.


----------



## boborone (May 19, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Remembering the practice when I was younger of compiling 'Mix Tapes' (when a tape was something tangible and people didn't just stick things on YouTube), I'm building a compilatin of music from throughout my life that has defined me and means things to try and explain a bit about who I am.
> 
> Currently listening to Babyshambles - "Albion", fantastic track from an amazingly talented guy.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26294807#post26294807


----------



## SimonTS (May 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26294807#post26294807

Click to collapse



I have been following that thread - but want to try and find the one single song which, more than any other, is my "Theme" to post there.  I was just letting people know what I was listening to at that point in time to share


----------



## orb3000 (May 19, 2012)

Alexis Raphael - Into The Light (Hot Natured Remix)


----------



## ricky babalu (May 19, 2012)

A few beers and some good tunes.


----------



## Jay Rock (May 20, 2012)

Terrorist Threats - Ab-Soul

Control System is too awesome.


----------



## PureLogic (May 20, 2012)




----------



## gogyly (May 20, 2012)

Diablo swing orchestra - wodka inferno

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA


----------



## X8invisible (May 20, 2012)

Zz Top-Bad to the Bone

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## doncortio (May 20, 2012)

Faint - Linkin Park

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 20, 2012)

Pimp harder

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (May 20, 2012)

Tool - Eulogy


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

My washing machine catching up on the last week's worth of dirty clothes 

Pretty soon I'll be listening to my tumble dryer 

Then a bit later I'll be listening to the noise as my iron attempts to remove all the creases from my work shirts 

Oh yeah - and watching a Hawaii 5-0 / NCIS LA double bill


----------



## jayRokk (May 21, 2012)

Money-


PINK FLOYD 




FTW


----------



## eyfreel (May 21, 2012)

Kevin McCall Songs

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## AndroidWolfX1 (May 21, 2012)

In the End-Linkin Park


----------



## galaxys (May 21, 2012)

Lips Like Sugar (Way Out West remix) - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 21, 2012)




----------



## nowetdio (May 21, 2012)

Burn it down-Linkin Park

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

I'm a King Bee - Slim Harpo

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 5.56nato (May 21, 2012)

Caught in a mosh - Anthrax

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## Makrilli (May 21, 2012)

MGMT - Kids

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA Premium App


----------



## trell959 (May 21, 2012)

Makrilli said:


> MGMT - Kids
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Good song

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 21, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Good song
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I like it too. In fact I like alot of the hipster music. Just don't like the people who listen to it. Maybe I should refine that to the people who are proud they listened to it first. Those people I don't like.


----------



## 5.56nato (May 21, 2012)

back for good - take that 

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## X8invisible (May 21, 2012)

Pink Floyd-The Wall part 2(epic song)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 21, 2012)

Lil wyte 
Acid

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## zSoc (May 21, 2012)

Dubstep, DNB, electro and sometimes ska and reggae.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2012)

It's So Easy - Guns n Roses

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (May 21, 2012)

Livin' on the Edge-Aerosmith

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## jayRokk (May 22, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Pink Floyd-The Wall part 2(epic song)
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Anything Pink Floyd is EPIC 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## thelowend (May 22, 2012)

I used to love H.E.R - Common

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (May 22, 2012)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Bodisson (May 22, 2012)

Imagination: In and out of love


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

A wish for something more - Amy MacDonald


----------



## X8invisible (May 22, 2012)

Rain falling

Somebody please set fire to the freakin' rain

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2012)

Pantaloons by TAPE FIVE


----------



## captain67 (May 22, 2012)

Mastodon - Bladecatcher

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away


----------



## Spectredroid (May 23, 2012)

Breathe me, Sia 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Tinnitus by My Ears.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (May 23, 2012)

Plop plop slaaapppppppp p p p p p plop BURST!! PLOP








I'm on the throne 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Plop plop slaaapppppppp p p p p p plop BURST!! PLOP
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Primus ftw!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (May 23, 2012)

Nickelback-RockStar :x

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Nickelback-RockStar :x
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



I can't resist.







Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## katmad (May 23, 2012)

I'm listening my teacher. she's kinda stupid.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

katmad said:


> I'm listening my teacher. she's kinda stupid.

Click to collapse



I sometimes forget that this site is worldwide..ya know, like the whole internet ....12:57am Wednesday here.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha funny
Have a nice day TheSkinnyDrummer(if u know what i mean)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Bodisson (May 23, 2012)

Level 42: Lessons in love


----------



## deviler (May 23, 2012)

Motion city soundtrack - My favourite accident 

From burnout 3 takedown


----------



## howdid (May 23, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 23, 2012)

Nickelback-lullaby

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 23, 2012)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Nickelback-lullaby
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium

Click to collapse



All hail nickelback

Nickelback-If today was your last day

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## chelsearulz5 (May 23, 2012)

Bad Religion - American Jesus

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## lukemunt (May 23, 2012)

Thx


----------



## cyclops13 (May 23, 2012)

Pink Floyd


----------



## jayRokk (May 23, 2012)

Behemian Rhapsody

By the legends 

QUEEN


Ftw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (May 23, 2012)

Evanescene - Bring me to Life

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 23, 2012)

My god this new page is full of good music
All my respects
Guns'n'Roses-Paradise City

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> My god this new page is full of good music
> All my respects
> Guns'n'Roses-Paradise City
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



What do you expect, only intelligent people here on xda, this isn't facebook


----------



## SimonTS (May 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> What do you expect, only intelligent people here on xda, this isn't facebook

Click to collapse



Thank whatever deity you believe in for that fact. Don't do Facebook, never done Facebook, never will do Facebook. This and Google+ is as much social networking as I can take.

Oh yeah, music...
Wolfsbane - Little Kathy Wilson's Place :thumbup::beer:


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Thank whatever deity you believe in for that fact. Don't do Facebook, never done Facebook, never will do Facebook. This and Google+ is as much social networking as I can take.
> 
> Oh yeah, music...
> Wolfsbane - Little Kathy Wilson's Place :thumbup::beer:

Click to collapse



lol lucky for you, you never did facebook, I've been to the dark side of facebook, saw what cannot be unseen, stupidity at it's worst, trolls trolling trolls, women send photos of themselves nude just because they think the person who is using a profile picture of some actor, or some handsome guy from the internet has "swag".. damn


Queen - 'Bohemian Rhapsody'

edit: can't thank you, 8 thanks limit reached


----------



## deviler (May 23, 2012)

Iwak peyek - trio macan


----------



## husam666 (May 23, 2012)

Cloudy Now - Blackfield


----------



## jayRokk (May 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> What do you expect, only intelligent people here on xda, this isn't facebook

Click to collapse



My faith in humanity is restored!!! 

I'm glad there is still people who listen to actual real music 

Another One Bites The Dust -
Queen





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

Another Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd

@JayRokk, cheers mate


----------



## Jay Rock (May 24, 2012)

Mixed Emotions - Ab-Soul


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2012)

Too Close by Alex Clare
(yes, the internet explorer ad song)


----------



## jayRokk (May 24, 2012)

veeman said:


> Too Close by Alex Clare
> (yes, the internet explorer ad song)

Click to collapse



That song is actually good  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## PureLogic (May 24, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

Back for More - Ratt

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jayRokk (May 24, 2012)

Rider On The Storm 

The Doors

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## NatsuDragneell (May 24, 2012)

Mercy : Kanye west

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 24, 2012)

See me
Monoxide

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 24, 2012)

Queen-Princes of the Universe(yeah i watched highlander)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## macboy3000 (May 24, 2012)

Perfect Day - Taps


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 24, 2012)

Right In - Skrillex

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 24, 2012)

Go cops
rucka rucka ali

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 24, 2012)

This is Halloween
Marilyn Manson

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2012)

Still Waiting - Sum41


----------



## a.cid (May 24, 2012)

Carnival of rust - poets of the fall
\m/

Typed on a small touchscreen


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

California dreaming-mamas and papa's


----------



## thelowend (May 25, 2012)

Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria 

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2012)

Mr. Soft - Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel (Album: Psychomodo)


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

Somebody that i used to know - gotye

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 25, 2012)

"What's going on"-4 None Blondes

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

We Die Young - Alice in Chains

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 25, 2012)

Cinema - Benny Benassi

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## keriix (May 25, 2012)

Payphone - Maroon 5


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Jearo-id (May 25, 2012)

White Lion - Till death do us part


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

Jearo-id said:


> White Lion - Till death do us part

Click to collapse









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (May 25, 2012)

*Watch These:*

Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe    <<<<---Epic Video Ending



Lily Allen - Smile          <<<<<---Sadist video


----------



## anarox (May 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbVoDVWZsc&feature=related

 Wheel in the sky - Journey NOT ARNEL version. Steve ftw

B60 TF101 16gb WW version. Never rooted.


----------



## Occasus (May 25, 2012)

Embryonic - Swim In Styx


----------



## Nightwolf117 (May 25, 2012)

Cinema - Benny Benassi

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA


----------



## augie7107 (May 25, 2012)

The Wanton Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## blacky2198 (May 25, 2012)

*Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve*​


----------



## Stevemotto (May 25, 2012)

Kpop 

Sent from my Legend


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

IceCreamSandwich4.0 said:


> Lily Allen - Smile          <<<<<---Sadist video

Click to collapse



I hate the stupid tune of this song, always gets stuck in my head 

Listening to:
Wanderlust
by Björk
Volta


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 25, 2012)

Did anyone hear hot problems? It sucks!! I actually like BartBaKer's parody of it!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Did anyone hear hot problems? It sucks!! I actually like BartBaKer's parody of it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



STFU!!!!


----------



## studacris (May 25, 2012)

Seabeast - Mastodon


----------



## redneck_666 (May 25, 2012)

Axe To Fall (entire album) - Converge

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

Pieces - Sum 41


----------



## VeNuMuS (May 25, 2012)

Megadeth: Holy Wars

Sent From E4GT using HyDrA rom


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 25, 2012)

I got
Triple six mafia

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

Diary of Jane : Breaking Benjamin


----------



## SimonTS (May 25, 2012)

I don't know WTF I'm listening to. In in a restaurant working on their IT and being forced to listen to possibly the worst Bollywood style music on repeat - I've been here four hours so far and just want to kill myself right now :banghead:


----------



## X8invisible (May 25, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> I don't know WTF I'm listening to. In in a restaurant working on their IT and being forced to listen to possibly the worst Bollywood style music on repeat - I've been here four hours so far and just want to kill myself right now :banghead:

Click to collapse



Poor you
Elvis-Hound Dog

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 25, 2012)

Freak on a leash
Korn

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## robertm2011 (May 25, 2012)

Autechre

Sent from my PG41200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

Time - Pink Floyd

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

Imitation of Life - R.E.M.


----------



## remorema (May 26, 2012)

Metallica live @ rock in rio lisboa 2012 \0/


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

Hussam, do you listen to anything besides English speaking music?


----------



## codecaine21 (May 26, 2012)

Backstreet boys - I want it that way lol just playing

Old school Here Comes The Kraken when Tts was still on vocals. Don't fail me darko!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (May 26, 2012)

Soulo Ho3 - Ab-Soul feat. Jhene Aiko


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2012)

Just like tiger woods - Steel Panther

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just like tiger woods - Steel Panther
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Love that song. Are you sitting in your driveway, sipping the juice?  

"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717) using XDA Premiero!


----------



## Nezys (May 26, 2012)

Smoooooke on the water by Deep Purple!

Ta ta taaa ta ta tataaaa ta ta taaaa tataaa xD

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (May 26, 2012)

Rammstein-Ich Will

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (May 26, 2012)

Jennifer lost the war-- the offspring '1st'

Actually planning on listening to this whole album. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> Love that song. Are you sitting in your driveway, sipping the juice?
> 
> "if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~N.P. Rush
> 
> Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717) using XDA Premiero!

Click to collapse



Recliner...similar juice.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## a.cid (May 26, 2012)

I just saw a part of some song on vh1 (india), but I couldn't manage to read its title...
The song name was with the last word "arora"...
Does anyone know?

Typed using a small touchscreen


----------



## dacorsa (May 26, 2012)

All song of metallica!


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hussam, do you listen to anything besides English speaking music?

Click to collapse



Rarely, it's hard to find anything other than Arabic mainstream music and rap, which are crap, and I'm too lazy to look for the good music 

The reason I listen to these songs is the music, and the genre, also I learnt how to understand people who talk in English from songs


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Rarely, it's hard to find anything other than Arabic mainstream music and rap, which are crap, and I'm too lazy to look for the good music
> 
> The reason I listen to these songs is the music, and the genre, also I learnt how to understand people who talk in English from songs

Click to collapse



Ikr, rap is crap, hip hop is much better!!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (May 26, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Ikr, rap is crap, hip hop is much better!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This man understands the difference. Kudos Pancakes.

Right now, I'm in the barbershop and I **** you not, for a good minute and a half all I heard was "*****es aint **** but hoes and tricks." 

.....no... 

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MatGuaBec (May 26, 2012)

Opeth - The Apostle In Triumph 

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Ikr, rap is crap, hip hop is much better!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



it's even crappier in arabic


----------



## thelowend (May 26, 2012)

MatGuaBec said:


> Opeth - The Apostle In Triumph
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA

Click to collapse



Totally forgot about this band...they were my gateway to black metal.

Welcome to the World of the Plastic Beach - Gorillaz 

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> it's even crappier in arabic

Click to collapse



haha I've heard some, awful


----------



## NatsuDragneell (May 26, 2012)

Future - Same DAMN time 

Sent from my HTC MyTouch4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hussam, do you listen to anything besides English speaking music?

Click to collapse



What language you looking for buddy? I listen to all kinds.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 27, 2012)

Blueberry YumYum
Ludacris

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILyg0f77wao&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

Karakoram2 said:


> What language you looking for buddy? I listen to all kinds.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I listen to all kinds of music from all over. Just noticed that all Hussam listens to is mostly American. 

My deal is I like good music

Chris Issac is to Justin Bieber
as
Moenia is to Los Tigres Del Norte

Every culture has bad music. But they also have some good in there, too. Just cool hearing the good. Figured he might post some good Arab, but he never does.


----------



## M_T_M (May 27, 2012)

Moenia y Los Trigres del Norte, eh? 
You just won extra cool point in my book mate 


boborone said:


> I listen to all kinds of music from all over. Just noticed that all Hussam listens to is mostly American.
> 
> My deal is I like good music
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Moenia y Los Trigres del Norte, eh?
> You just won extra cool point in my book mate
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha cool man, thanks.

One question, and it really bothers the hell out of me.

WHY THE F*** DON'T THEY NOT PLAY GOOD STUFF ON THE RADIO? I know they play good stuff on the radio _IN_ Mexico. Why not here in America?

It's like Chicano Nickleback on every station.


----------



## conantroutman (May 27, 2012)

My Latest Novel - "When We Were Wolves"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## conantroutman (May 27, 2012)

Desert Sessions - "Punk Rock Caveman"

Going on into town on a wooly mammoth. 
Grabbed a rock and began to jammeth. 
I had the rock before you had the wheel. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## ry49 (May 27, 2012)

B. O. B. Strange clouds 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marculous (May 27, 2012)

new el-p, cancer for cure. 

Droid Razr - ICS, Root


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2012)

The Doors - Riders on the storm

Wow, I never knew that this song was originally made by The Doors, I always listened to it in Need for Speed, but it was a cover or a remix or something, youtube  suggestions finally weren't disappointing


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The Doors - Riders on the storm
> 
> Wow, I never knew that this song was originally made by The Doors, I always listened to it in Need for Speed, but it was a cover or a remix or something, youtube  suggestions finally weren't disappointing

Click to collapse



+1

Fond memories in NFS Underground 2 on the track near the airport, overlapping the last guys


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 28, 2012)

Having thangs
Big Mike __geto boys

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (May 28, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Having things
> Big Mike __geto boys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



[email protected] it feels it feels good to be a gangsta- getto boys

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## XGX5309 (May 28, 2012)

Neon Indian - Polish Girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0Q_JwOqko4


----------



## PureLogic (May 28, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

Bartender Song by Rehab

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## redneck_666 (May 28, 2012)

Stone The Crow - Down

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Stone The Crow - Down
> 
> Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.

Click to collapse



That's a friggin' awesome song. BTW, How is Phil Anselmo still alive?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## redneck_666 (May 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's a friggin' awesome song. BTW, How is Phil Anselmo still alive?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Same doctor as Keith Richards?

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's a friggin' awesome song. BTW, How is Phil Anselmo still alive?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Maybe he's not....  (refer to zombie thread) 

Would explain cowboys from hell.... 
Speaking of which, that's getting hammered when I get home. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Same doctor as Keith Richards?
> 
> Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note.

Click to collapse



Good docs...Phil sounds braindead. Keith Richards sounds sharp in comparison.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2012)

Mogwai - "Young Team"

Amazeballs.


----------



## Karolinho (May 28, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgRNa0UzWcY


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 28, 2012)

Hall & Oates - Maneater

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Hall & Oates - Maneater
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wish there was some way to prove that.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (May 28, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Hall & Oates - Maneater
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Damn you, now I've had to listen to it to get it out of my head.... 

What's next? Dexy's Midnight Runners??
Ok then, if you insist.....


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2012)

Epic Hall and Oates song is epic..
You better recognize 



conantroutman said:


> Damn you, now I've had to listen to it to get it out of my head....
> 
> What's next? Dexy's Midnight Runners??
> Ok then, if you insist.....

Click to collapse





Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 28, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Hall & Oates - Maneater
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great song. I've got "Private Eyes" playing.

"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717) using XDA Premiero!


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 28, 2012)

Lil wyte
My drinking song

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (May 28, 2012)

Sinisa Tamamovic - After All Bad Things (Original Mix)


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 28, 2012)

I must be high
Spm

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (May 28, 2012)

Kenny G Live


----------



## plegdroid (May 28, 2012)

hitchin a ride -green day 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## ArmorD (May 28, 2012)

Offspring - Pretty Fly( For A White Guy). It's classic  Love this one!

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## boborone (May 28, 2012)

this last page has some dam fine music posted

Leavin' - Texas Hippie Coalition

Good ole southern metal to add to your collection of Down and Pantera

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2012)

Comfortably Numb - Remember That Night - David Gilmour feat David Bowie


----------



## SimonTS (May 28, 2012)

As so often at the moment;-

Neil Young - Like A Hurricane

I can only listen to so much Neil at any one time as I find it so emotionally draining, but this song has taken new meaning for me recently.  I played it for her yesterday evening while we were sat by the beach halfway between Cardiff and Barry and I think she is starting to understand just what she means to me.


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2012)

Comfortably Numb - David Gilmour - Live in Gdańsk

Can't get enough of it


----------



## boborone (May 29, 2012)

I don't give a flying green donkey d**k where the hell you think you're from. The southern part of US has the best rock.













got a verse of that song tatted on my arm


----------



## PureLogic (May 29, 2012)




----------



## IceCreamSandwich4.0 (May 29, 2012)

*Genie In A Bottle*

LOL I Know this is Old, but it's nice:


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 29, 2012)

Classic goodness to chill to.


----------



## X8invisible (May 29, 2012)

Green Day-American Idiot(no ofense)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## boborone (May 29, 2012)

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 29, 2012)

chingo bling
Flex
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## PeartFan40 (May 29, 2012)

I'm listening to the Guano Apes- "Big in Japan"

"if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice" ~Rush

Brought to you courtesy of my Galaxy Note (i717) using XDA Premiero!


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (May 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqZ13vVmn0Q

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Hero(in) - Mnemic

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## agodom (May 29, 2012)

My husband snoring.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

agodom said:


> My husband snoring.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA

Click to collapse



Haha...my wife would have posted the same thing, if she weren't the one snoring right now. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## AllInTheKnowledge (May 29, 2012)

Brian Eno - And Then So Clear


----------



## SimonTS (May 29, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> I'm listening to the Guano Apes- "Big in Japan"/QUOTE]
> 
> Christ!!  I haven't listened to them in years
> 
> Currently listening to 'Lords of the Boards' - thanks for the nudge dude   Bringing back some good memories.

Click to collapse


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 29, 2012)

Blueberry yum yum
Ludacris

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 29, 2012)

Haystack
F###Ed Up

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Smacchio (May 29, 2012)

*Metallica - Ride The Lightning*


----------



## ptmax13 (May 29, 2012)

Tom Hangs & Shermanology - Blessed


----------



## 5.56nato (May 29, 2012)

peace sells... - Megadeth

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 29, 2012)

My smoking song
Lil wyte

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (May 29, 2012)

all because of you -U2 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## redneck_666 (May 29, 2012)

Jesus built my hot rod - Ministry

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note


----------



## t3chi3 (May 29, 2012)

I Don't Care- Apocalyptica featuring Adam Gontier


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2012)

My Favorite Robot - The Waiting Rain / Mano Le Tough Remix


----------



## smicbee (May 29, 2012)

Blue Foundation - Eyes on fire


----------



## SimonTS (May 29, 2012)

Placebo - English Summer Rain


----------



## j sta (May 29, 2012)

J Dilla -Donuts and The Shining being my favourite albums.
Its a wonder, how a number 1 dude in rap and sampling is so little known. Anyone liking freestyle decks and dopy loops will deffo fall in love. First time I put Donuts on, I had it the album on loop for like 6 hours.

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## j sta (May 29, 2012)

Smacchio said:


> *Metallica - Ride The Lightning*

Click to collapse



Pulling teeth is my alarm in the morning 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2012)

Sad reality is sad mate  



boborone said:


> haha cool man, thanks.
> 
> One question, and it really bothers the hell out of me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## X8invisible (May 29, 2012)

Popa Chubby- Somebody Let the Devil Out

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## thelowend (May 29, 2012)

ESPN radio

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deviler (May 29, 2012)

Play some rock - Liquido


----------



## orfius christ (May 29, 2012)

Bass cannon (zomboy remix) - flux pavilion feat. Zomboy  

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## mznatnat (May 30, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - Letting Go


----------



## wolfepakt (May 30, 2012)

Tonight - tobymac with john cooper 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 30, 2012)

Sitting there jamming out to some vids on youtube and remembered I'm in this one





I can't find me, but I'm there somewhere.

It was shot in the parking lot of The Clubhouse. Dimebag and Vinnie's stip club. All nude, BYOB. Tons of rock and great looking chicks. 






When I was young and tons of money to blow, literally. I was there or some other party spot most of the week. Have tons of stories about that place and not many can be told here. Just a great time place you need to hit up if you're ever in town.

https://www.tuscl.net/stripclub.php?DID=3140

The 1999 Dallas Stars' Stanley Cup party was hosted at the house of Stars defenceman Craig Ludwig and Pantera drummer Vinnie Paul. At the party, Stars forward Guy Carbonneau (apparently having forgotten the Cup's lack of buoyancy from his 1993 adventures) allegedly attempted to throw the Cup from the upstairs deck into the house's Crown Royal shaped pool below. The Cup caught the lip of the pool, producing a large dent.[38] Mike Bolt, one of the "Keepers of the Cup" for the NHL, stated that this never happened. "What happened was that one of the players was posing with it next to the pool when someone pushed him into the water, and it went in with him. It was in the water maybe two seconds," Bolt said. "It was a real good party from what I understand." The trophy was dented the previous day, when a player dropped it during a locker room celebration, Bolt said.[39]

^^^^^^
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traditions_and_anecdotes_associated_with_the_Stanley_Cup

I was at The Clubhouse when the trophy came in. That was the biggest party I have ever seen. Holy **** that was a happening joint. The cup did thrown and it did float in the Crown Royal Pool. Hell I used to date one of the strippers that rode it in the pool.


Pantera did this for the Stars a couple years before they won and they still use it every game as their fight song


----------



## shahkam (May 30, 2012)

Only trance and my fav dj is Tiesto realllyy good music ! Hardwell isn't bad neither...

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## leezrd (May 30, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Only trance and my fav dj is Tiesto realllyy good music ! Hardwell isn't bad neither...
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Sensation.

Click to collapse



tiesto should have refunded me for kaleidoscope CD..jk it had a few ok songs especially one with carry brothers

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 30, 2012)

leezrd said:


> tiesto should have refunded me for kaleidoscope CD..jk it had a few ok songs especially one with carry brothers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't like him. He made a name for making ****ty remixes of great songs. Good live DJ. But has no producer skills at all.

* iTouched Epic


----------



## shahkam (May 30, 2012)

Producer skills or not i really love his old mixes new ones arent as good i remember when traffic was launched or power mix it was a big hit ! By my all time favorite from him is zero 76 ...

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 30, 2012)

We throwed
Swisher house

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (May 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I don't like him. He made a name for making ****ty remixes of great songs. Good live DJ. But has no producer skills at all.
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



When he was in kamya painters he was great. When he was Da joker he was great

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 30, 2012)

Sipping on some sizzurp
666 mafia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcLJe2trU9U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (May 30, 2012)

I also listen aarmin and swedish house mafia any fans?

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## leezrd (May 30, 2012)

shahkam said:


> I also listen aarmin and swedish house mafia any fans?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Sensation.

Click to collapse



I like Aarmin and Basshunter... Got to say it... Deadmau5... i've had him on facebook for a long time and he is a cool down to earth guy

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (May 30, 2012)

shahkam said:


> I also listen aarmin and swedish house mafia any fans?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Sensation.

Click to collapse



Conversation from another thread follows




boborone said:


>

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> Then you get **** like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





MissionImprobable said:


> Gotta suck being up there to get your award and getting booed like that, but I can tell you if Fetta there ever starts getting airplay on any of the shows that I listen to on ASOT or any of the other electronic shows I tune into I'm Audi. I remember people used to hate on Oakenfold all the time because he blew up like he did, but there was no denying that he had talent. A lot of what's coming out now is just on zero. Some of these new guys are the T-Pains of EDM.

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> Well one thing about Oakenfold was that he could mix live no problem. I like the guy. Think he's one of the best producers that trance has had. I do however don't like Tiesto. He made a name just remixing other people's work. Mainly Oakenfold. And I have always thought that his remixes were way worse than the original. All he did was a add an element and maybe chop some bars. But as a live DJ, Tiesto kicks butt. That guy was good.
> 
> And for Guetta to get top "DJ" from Armin, yeah I would have booed too.
> 
> Grab some candy and enjoy

Click to collapse





MissionImprobable said:


> Yeah, all the Tiesto stuff I like are his mixes from major shows. It was cool that until recently if everyone knew who a DJ was, it was because he or she was beast. Now, not so much.

Click to collapse




While Swedish House Mafia puts out good music. I can't help but think how David is when he plays.


----------



## leezrd (May 30, 2012)

I will admit tiesto new stuff sucks but the irony is Kalvin Harris song is rip off zero68 and no one sees it and he helped Kalvin become big 

EDIT: by his song i mean we found love. The build up on song chorus I'd the exact song verbatim as from maxwell/tiesto
Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 30, 2012)

Xyzibit + the Alkoholiks
I'm a f###ing Alkoholik

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 30, 2012)

leezrd said:


> I will admit tiesto new stuff sucks but the irony is Kalvin Harris song is rip off zero68 and no one sees it and he helped Kalvin become big
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haven't heard a bunch of bad tiesto songs. E.g.'s?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (May 30, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Haven't heard a bunch of bad tiesto songs. E.g.'s?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Most of kaleidoscope.. Three six mafia song, and the last 2 search for sunrise

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## saywhatt (May 30, 2012)

im listening to Satisfaction by Benny Benassi


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 30, 2012)

boborone made me take it back a bit:











---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------




saywhatt said:


> im listening to Satisfaction by Benny Benassi

Click to collapse



Great video as well. Stupid hot bass.


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

end credits -chase & status 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Tigermoto (May 30, 2012)

A washing machine. 
Nothing clever, quite serious.......... How dull.


----------



## The Third God (May 30, 2012)

Rihanna - Don't Stop The Music


----------



## SimonTS (May 30, 2012)

Brad Paisley - I Wish You'd Stay

Gotta love TuneIn Radio for the ability to listen to US radio stations - most of the stuff over here is garbage most of the time.


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 30, 2012)

Tangerine sky
Kottonmouth kings

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 30, 2012)

Proud to be a Stoner
Kottonmouth kings

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 30, 2012)

Still smokin'
Kottonmouth kings

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 30, 2012)

Mr Johnson's head
Insane clown posse

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Fabianmarian (May 30, 2012)

Sore- Different


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 30, 2012)

Juggalo anthem
Blaze ya dead homie

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (May 30, 2012)

Yeah gotta admit the kaleidoscope album wasnt the best out there the song i hated the most from tiesto was whit three 6 mafia it was pure sh*t if you'd ask me...

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 30, 2012)

Country life
Boondox

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## chelsearulz5 (May 30, 2012)

Jeremy - Pearl Jam

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's Rom 3.0


----------



## warlordx (May 30, 2012)

Epica - Never Enough


----------



## Spectredroid (May 30, 2012)

If, Pink Floyd

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

before the lobotomy -green day 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## X8invisible (May 30, 2012)

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 30, 2012)

SonicC - Stickin'
I love this song because it gives me energy 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## swiadek (May 30, 2012)

Birds


----------



## plegdroid (May 30, 2012)

tc1991-tc1991 

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## jt.one (May 30, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2012)

set the controls for the heart of the sun - pink floyd


----------



## orb3000 (May 31, 2012)

Simon T - May 2012 mix


----------



## taethebest (May 31, 2012)

Kanye west-i don't like remix


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 31, 2012)

Captain Kirk
Master P

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Spectredroid (May 31, 2012)

πr2:  Clint Mansell.  If you know this one, then you rock. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## Jay Rock (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful Death - Ab-Soul


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 31, 2012)

Give me the world
Silk the shocker

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 31, 2012)

Who can you trust?
Silk the shocker

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## TOP_101 (May 31, 2012)

Bizzy bone


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 31, 2012)

Spoon full of sugar
Mary Poppins soundtrack

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (May 31, 2012)

A.D.H.D. - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 31, 2012)

Puff the magic dragon


Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (May 31, 2012)

Say Wassup - Jay Rock


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 31, 2012)

Candy coated excursion
ESG

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Zaihanzainal (May 31, 2012)

Nico Vega - Ironman


----------



## scuzzbag87 (May 31, 2012)

Coral fang- the distillers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## Dayfid (May 31, 2012)

Lies - Marina & The Diamonds

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 31, 2012)

Baller talk 2
Color Changing Click

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Dayfid (May 31, 2012)

Super Psycho Love - Simon Curtis

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 31, 2012)

Demons
Tech 9

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 31, 2012)

Seven
Boondox

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 31, 2012)

I can
Nas

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## brent0001 (May 31, 2012)

Moby ****-- Led Zepplin


----------



## twolfekc (May 31, 2012)

Violet Hill - Coldplay

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2012)

twolfekc said:


> Violet Hill - Coldplay
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice....im giving Strawberry Swing another listen.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 31, 2012)

Feel good music
Yung ro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## CB620 (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T769 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TOP_101 (May 31, 2012)

Bone thugs :screwy:


----------



## plegdroid (May 31, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## WiredPirate (May 31, 2012)

Knife Party - Rage Valley EP


----------



## Vis1on (May 31, 2012)

Hands Up 
The black eyed peas

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 31, 2012)

Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## nikiz111 (Jun 1, 2012)

Daft Punk - Robot Rock


----------



## thelowend (Jun 1, 2012)

Poop hitting the toilet bowl water - me

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk (Jun 1, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Poop hitting the toilet bowl water - me
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmfao!!!!! Best one yet hahahaha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 1, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Poop hitting the toilet bowl water - me
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL!!!

*Derp*


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 1, 2012)

Im listening to I'm in Miami B&%#@ - LMFAO ft. David Guetta
After that im going to listen to: Avicii - Fade into Darkness

*Derp*


----------



## Bunglechunk (Jun 1, 2012)

OPM - Undercover Freak


----------



## frogzz (Jun 1, 2012)

Justice - A Cross The Universe (Live)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 1, 2012)

Mogwai - "Summer (Priority Version)"


----------



## Nezys (Jun 1, 2012)

"Killing in the name of" by Rage Against The Machine!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 1, 2012)

Chingo bling
Chicken flipper cd

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dancing Mad - The Black Mages

Sent from my Pink Unicorn powered Note


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

This ones to mtm







* iTouched Epic

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

goes out to orb3000


----------



## Silent_Fang (Jun 2, 2012)

Connect - ClariS


----------



## thelowend (Jun 2, 2012)

Paradise - Coldplay

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dayfid (Jun 2, 2012)

Sex Yeah - Marina & The Diamonds 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leo321 (Jun 2, 2012)

Paul Shaffer and the CBS Orchestra

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky babalu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Love this Tune and a good bottle of cab.*


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Dayfid (Jun 2, 2012)

Yoü and I - Lady Gaga

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

Meat Puppets - "Too High To Die"


----------



## firtvid20 (Jun 2, 2012)

Keep The Faith by Forekast.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## inbox5005 (Jun 2, 2012)

*music*

soulfly


----------



## eyfreel (Jun 2, 2012)

Somebody that i used to know - Gotye ft. Kimbra :beer:

Sent from my GT-Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## inbox5005 (Jun 2, 2012)

*music*

lana del ray


----------



## CB620 (Jun 2, 2012)

eyfreel said:


> Somebody that i used to know - Gotye ft. Kimbra :beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great song. There is also a techno version. 

This is what I'm listening to right now. 






Sent from my SGH-T769 using XDA Premium App


----------



## leezrd (Jun 2, 2012)

charlieb620 said:


> Great song. There is also a techno version.
> 
> This is what I'm listening to right now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tiesto did a remix of that, it was ok

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 2, 2012)

Gf sleeping on my other phone.

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Tiesto did a remix of that, it was ok
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hahaahhahahahahaahahah

not surprised at all! Had a talk a couple pages back about his douche baggery and taking good songs and remixing them to crap. When will he learn?

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------






The original, not the bs skrillex remix. There is a huge difference between Nero and Bassnector to Skrillex and Deadmau5.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> hahaahhahahahahaahahah
> 
> not surprised at all! Had a talk a couple pages back about his douche baggery and taking good songs and remixing them to crap. When will he learn?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They never learn......

Then again neither would I if my douche baggery was making me a small fortune....


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

It's like making a comparison to making melodies with a drum n bass and house influence to banging out random single notes on an 808 or 909 and calling it music.

There is reason you can dance to Bassnector and have some great sex to Nero. While on the other hand, when you "dance" to Skrillex, you take the old styles of robot and liquid and move real slow with no rhythm involved cause there is none there to be found for you to move to. It's actually great music for people who can't dance. Just shuffle around or move real slow and you're the beast.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

Kids these days and their soft as **** watered down electro piffle......... 

Have some of this.


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

On a side note

This woman is sexy as hell. Love her voice, legs, and the way she rocks her hips to the beat when she sings.

Thank you England. Did good on this one.


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool and Calm- Dumbfoundead

Sent from my Mushroom Tip using XDA Premium. (because I didn't buy it)


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Kids these days and their soft as **** watered down electro piffle.........
> 
> Have some of this.

Click to collapse



Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day




I see your ATR and raise you

Two Hookers and an 8 ball followed by Anarchy


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That first vid was a new one 
Cheers.

Just remembered about this little number out of nowhere


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> That first vid was a new one
> Cheers.
> 
> Just remembered about this little number out of nowhere

Click to collapse



haha is that for real? Like a real band? That was awesome.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> haha is that for real? Like a real band? That was awesome.

Click to collapse



haha yeah, that single got them a bit of attention over here a few years back but i never heard anything else from them.... It just kinda popped into my head when browsing youtube, took about twenty minutes to find the bastard though cos I couldn't remember their name.


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> haha yeah, that single got them a bit of attention over here a few years back but i never heard anything else from them.... It just kinda popped into my head when browsing youtube, took about twenty minutes to find the bastard though cos I couldn't remember their name.

Click to collapse



I think we're headed to a second coming of good music out of your lil island over there. Before it was great rock. Now we're getting hot chicks, cept for Adele, and good pop. Some good indie rock, nothing hard making it over here, but still you guys are sending decent music this way.

What I think is real funny. This is my ex, she resemble Adele alot. And she has an amazing voice. Sung on a few albums for people as back up, but won't do her own. And plays the guitar better than most all guys I know. But never really thought she looked good, was just a real cool cat.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 2, 2012)

Nipsey Hussle


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

Just thought about it and maybe life hit her like it did skinny. She had a kid and went to college. Has things to worry about rather than be a big shot in music.


----------



## xMimyx (Jun 2, 2012)

David guetta feat sia - Titanuim ( Covered by Cheyenne )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZQHSDkq_4A


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> I think we're headed to a second coming of good music out of your lil island over there. Before it was great rock. Now we're getting hot chicks, cept for Adele, and good pop. Some good indie rock, nothing hard making it over here, but still you guys are sending decent music this way.
> 
> What I think is real funny. This is my ex, she resemble Adele alot. And she has an amazing voice. Sung on a few albums for people as back up, but won't do her own. And plays the guitar better than most all guys I know. But never really thought she looked good, was just a real cool cat.

Click to collapse



tbh I don't really pay any attention to what's going on with new music, it's so rare that something actually interests me it's not worth it. I'm getting old so I'll just cling to my Cream records and complain about the young people 

A good voice and being able to play guitar does it for me... 
ifyouknowwhatImean.jpg


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> tbh I don't really pay any attention to what's going on with new music, it's so rare that something actually interests me it's not worth it. I'm getting old so I'll just cling to my Cream records and complain about the young people
> 
> A good voice and being able to play guitar does it for me...
> ifyouknowwhatImean.jpg

Click to collapse



How old are you man? Like Archer age or Spartan age? I'm 28, but man I'm starting to get that asshole cynicism going on where I think all think all music is sh*t.

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/388731/turd-in-a-microwave

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> How old are you man? Like Archer age or Spartan age? I'm 28, but man I'm starting to get that asshole cynicism going on where I think all think all music is sh*t.
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/388731/turd-in-a-microwave
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Lol beleive it or not I'm only 27, just aged quickly. Mentally I might add, not physically, I still get ID'd trying to buy a packet of smokes...  

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Lol beleive it or not I'm only 27, just aged quickly. Mentally I might add, not physically, I still get ID'd trying to buy a packet of smokes...
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



LOL?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> LOL?
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



It means laugh out loud....  trololololol.....
Edit - To answer your question, I was laughing because boborone clearly thought I was older than I actually am.

Belle & Sebastian - "Dear Catastrophe Waitress"


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> It means laugh out loud....  trololololol.....
> Edit - To answer your question, I was laughing because boborone clearly thought I was older than I actually am.
> 
> Belle & Sebastian - "Dear Catastrophe Waitress"

Click to collapse



Dude I know what lol means....i was surprised that he need his ID to confirm he is old enough

EDIT: My god a mod trolled me

AC/DC-Shoot to Thrill

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Dude I know what lol means....i was surprised that he need his ID to confirm he is old enough
> 
> EDIT: My god a mod trolled me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"In off topic, mod trolls you"

-Archer


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> EDIT: My god a mod trolled me

Click to collapse



You must be new here


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> "In off topic, mod trolls you"
> 
> -Archer

Click to collapse



He's going to make senior after his stint here. You were right about mods making senior after being ot mod. He's already making posts just like Mr Clown and you.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> You must be new here

Click to collapse



Nope but I still think mod=cop(no ofense)



boborone said:


> "In off topic, mod trolls you"
> 
> -Archer

Click to collapse



Wow I also said that in the off-topic thread in xperia x8 general subforum 

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> He's going to make senior after his stint here. You were right about mods making senior after being ot mod. He's already making posts just like Mr Clown and you.

Click to collapse



It's the golden ticket, I'm telling you....



X8invisible13 said:


> Nope but I still think mod=cop(no ofense)

Click to collapse



None taken..... I guess


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 2, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Tiesto did a remix of that, it was ok
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yea i liked Tiesto's version

*Derp*


----------



## iok1 (Jun 2, 2012)

This, But i can't figure out how to embed youtube videos...


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2012)

iok1 said:


> This, But i can't figure out how to embed youtube videos...

Click to collapse



copy the letters and numbers after the = sign

when posting, hit the youtube button

press ctrl + v

t45828jObcE






success


----------



## taethebest (Jun 3, 2012)

meek mill-amen 

wiz khalifa -work hard play hard


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

Shot yourself in the foot again- Skream & example

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jun 3, 2012)

Lets Dance - David Bowie


----------



## roofrider (Jun 3, 2012)

Moondance-Van Morrison


----------



## Phantazmagorea (Jun 3, 2012)

Sweet Tides - Thievery Corporation


----------



## shardul1994 (Jun 3, 2012)

Uprising - Muse


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 3, 2012)

Flamboyant - Big L


----------



## Dayfid (Jun 3, 2012)

Homewrecker - Marina & The Diamonds

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Jun 3, 2012)

Flame me for it but..... Eric prydz- call on me

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 3, 2012)

40oz. To freedom --sublime

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (Jun 3, 2012)

AD 2000 - Erykah Badu

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 3, 2012)

99 luftbaloons. nena.
 It's really funny what comes up on Pandora on the insane clown posse channel. I think it's looking for words that are similar to juggalo and insane. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 3, 2012)

I melt with you
Modern English

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 3, 2012)

Video killed the radio star
The buggles

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## roli006 (Jun 3, 2012)

Prinz Pi - fabelhafte welt der anarchie (feat jonarama)


----------



## verynice16 (Jun 3, 2012)

Justin bieber  jk...comatose : Skillet


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

Justin Bieber- boyfriend 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 3, 2012)

Under a violet moon- Blackmore's Night

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Near710 (Jun 3, 2012)

To plant a seed - We came as romans

Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Justin Bieber- boyfriend
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're supposed to barrel the oil and sell it, not drink it. Or did you sell it and now you're on drugs?


----------



## galaxys (Jun 4, 2012)

Acceptable in the 80s [Tom Neville Remix] -Calvin Harris


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBBefeSydJs


----------



## scuzzbag87 (Jun 4, 2012)

Dancing through Sunday- AFI

Jade is the best punk guitarist 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 4, 2012)

Thursday - Cross Out the Eyes

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

Hank Williams III - D Ray White


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 4, 2012)

"Somebody that I use to know"-Gotye

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 4, 2012)

Training montage - Spy Game OST

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## sav87 (Jun 4, 2012)

Shake The Pressure - Deekline & Ed Solo


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 4, 2012)

JDM Civic EG8 said:


> "Somebody that I use to know"-Gotye
> 
> Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!

Click to collapse



God if I hear this song one more time... I'm going postal 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jun 4, 2012)

Near710 said:


> To plant a seed - We came as romans
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heck yeah! We came as romans is freakin awesome. If u like them, you should check out "memphis may fire".... they r probably my favorite band right now

Sent from my MSM using XDA


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 4, 2012)

> Justin Bieber- boyfriend <br />
> <br />
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



AHHHHHHHHH OH NO!!!!! EARACHE

*Derp*


----------



## studacris (Jun 4, 2012)

Nick drake- been smokin too long


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 4, 2012)

Guns N' Roses -  Paradise City (Burnout Paradise Theme Song)


----------



## tjsooley (Jun 4, 2012)

Tom t hall a week in the county jail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 4, 2012)

Right now - my dog snoring and farting at the same time 

Thank god there isn't a "What can you smell right now" thread - and please, don't start one as Archer would probably end up blaming me for it.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 4, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Right now - my dog snoring and farting at the same time
> 
> Thank god there isn't a "What can you smell right now" thread - and please, don't start one as Archer would probably end up blaming me for it.

Click to collapse



Dude....I think u posted this iin the WRONG thread :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dude....I think u posted this iin the WRONG thread :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Nope ... it wasn't a confession - it was a "What am I listening to" comment.  Just thought that if I had to have it, you guys should share it with me.  If we had scent-o-PCs or scent-o-phones then I'd have shared that with you as well.


----------



## torikorocks (Jun 5, 2012)

Buster Voodoo - by Rodrigo y Gabriela. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jun 5, 2012)

Street Life - Bryan Ferry & Roxy Music


----------



## keensha (Jun 5, 2012)

Eminem - mocking bird


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 5, 2012)

Demons. Tech 9

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jun 5, 2012)

Combichrist - Just like me.

Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium


----------



## jay0518 (Jun 5, 2012)

we are the champions  -  Queen


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 5, 2012)

Make crack like this
Master p
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbRFcPrjCTg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBjU0CUOW1s&feature=youtube_gdata_playerW

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 5, 2012)

Levels - avicii


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 5, 2012)

shadowskorch said:


> Levels - avicii

Click to collapse



I like this song, and i also like Avicii

*Derp*


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 5, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> I like this song, and i also like Avicii
> 
> *Derp*

Click to collapse



You can't go wrong with avicii. You sir, have a good taste in music.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 5, 2012)

Holler If Ya Hear Me - 2Pac


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 5, 2012)

Make them say ugh
Master p

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## UltraMagnum (Jun 5, 2012)

Euphoria


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 5, 2012)

Glukoza - Shweine:thumbup:

*Derp*


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 5, 2012)

Falco - Jeannie


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 5, 2012)

In the waiting line - zero 7


----------



## dacorsa (Jun 5, 2012)

terra samba - boneco doido

Inviato dal mio XT910 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trublood_ (Jun 5, 2012)

Spectrum - Florence + The Machine 

Sent from my Galaxy Mini - Cyanmobile reVo A- 604 MHz smartassV2 - TIM


----------



## Hikari (Jun 5, 2012)

Asking Alexandria - A Prophecy


----------



## verynice16 (Jun 5, 2012)

L.O.C Langt  ude  Danish rap


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2012)

Some Arabic crap my father listening to aloud


----------



## Tigermoto (Jun 5, 2012)

Loreen - Euphoria on the URBeats.

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deviler (Jun 5, 2012)

Goldfinger - Marbels

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2012)

Somebody that I used to know- Gotye

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Jun 6, 2012)

Groove Armada - Remember

search button..... just do it.....


----------



## CB620 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T769 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 6, 2012)

Houston latin mic pass on youtube
Chingo bling/lucky luciano/others

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Kraftwerk - Autobahn


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 6, 2012)

John Petrucci - Jaws of Life


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 6, 2012)

New Slang - The Shins


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 6, 2012)

House of the rising sun
Animals

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 6, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 6, 2012)

Some Rucka Rucka Ali

Swyped from my HTC One X using XDA Premium.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 6, 2012)

Who's going next. xxx mashup. Mike Clark.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## codecaine21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mudvayne!

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 6, 2012)

Sally's song
Amy lee
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2012)

The man who sold the world - Nirvana


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Some Arabic crap my father listening to aloud

Click to collapse



lol

*Derp*


----------



## studacris (Jun 6, 2012)

Opeth- Serenity painted death


----------



## Tigermoto (Jun 6, 2012)

Let me hit it - Sporty-O

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 6, 2012)

Derezzed - avicii remix


----------



## ssj3hulk (Jun 6, 2012)

"Ore no imouto ga konna ni kawai wake ga nai" opening.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 6, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2012)

Whistle song -Flo Rida


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 6, 2012)

Blonde Redhead.....

Why am I only just discovering this band??.... 

Because I am teh suck, that's why....


----------



## Deleted member 4520306 (Jun 6, 2012)

COLD!


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 6, 2012)

The Walkmen - "The Rat"

The Heavy - "How you like me now?"


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 7, 2012)

Lovers Carvings - bibio (google glasses advertisement song)


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 7, 2012)

Death Around The Corner - 2Pac


----------



## codecaine21 (Jun 7, 2012)

We believe by Good Charlotte

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 7, 2012)

Runnin' (Dying to Live) - 2Pac and Biggie


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 7, 2012)

Lazy Eye - Silversun Pickups


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 7, 2012)

Scream - Usher

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## ReDDs3D (Jun 7, 2012)

The man who sold the world - David Bowie

Sent from my HTC T328w using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Benignoid (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the Life- Dream Theater 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Benignoid (Jun 7, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> John Petrucci - Jaws of Life

Click to collapse



LOVE John Petrucci!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 7, 2012)

Rape Me - Nirvana


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 7, 2012)

Union Of Knives - "Doing Drugs"

Probably the best Scottish band you've never heard of....


----------



## B777Forever (Jun 7, 2012)

Untitled Paint Job - Neutral Bling Hotel


----------



## kronflux (Jun 7, 2012)

Darude feat. Jo Angel - In The Darkness (2012 Drums Radio)
facebook . com/Darude/app_178091127385


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 7, 2012)

Neil Diamond - Play Me


----------



## _wik (Jun 7, 2012)

Hardcore Disco by Adrean

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illb456 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kimbra - Vows album (loving Cameo Lover) and Bernhoft - Solidarity Breaks, both from overseas. Because most American music lacks the freshness of sounds from the UK.

Sent from my Touchpad using xda premium


----------



## Nikodem1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Metallica-Die die my darling


----------



## studacris (Jun 7, 2012)

Misfits- die die my darling


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to sing this song to my ex all the time. 

"It's too bad the things that make you mad are my favorite things"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzqd1T3K2XQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2012)

State of the Art
 Gotye
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## illb456 (Jun 8, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> State of the Art
> Gotye
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



That song, and album, is super dope. "Smoke and Mirrors" and "Eyes Wide Open" is deep.

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 8, 2012)

Control System for the 5th time.


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 8, 2012)

Stevie Wonder - Part-time Lover


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 8, 2012)

Skrillex - Rock N Roll (Will Take You To The Mountain) 

Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)


----------



## Sjiro (Jun 8, 2012)

Pretty Green Eyes by Ultrabeat. Since no one else tells me I have pretty green eyes...

#ForeverAlone

Sent from my GT-I9001 (SGS+) with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

DJ Zitkus - Suck My [email protected]#

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

It finished
Now 
Honeycut - Shadows
I love this song

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

Klaypex - lights

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 9, 2012)

Metallica-Enter Sandman

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Nezys (Jun 9, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Metallica-Enter Sandman
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Great track dude 

I'm listening "Symphony of Destruction" by Megadeth

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

Klaypex - Chinters will

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

DJ Droo - Monkey Developers
I LOL when i listen to it

DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS DEVELOPERS!


----------



## skryte (Jun 10, 2012)

(WICKED MIX) DJ BL3ND


----------



## PhantasmRezound (Jun 10, 2012)

Bulb and Cahb (Ft. CoMa) - Nocturne


----------



## Bloodflame (Jun 10, 2012)

UKF Drum and Bass 2011 Megamix


----------



## Hubbarduk (Jun 10, 2012)

Evans blue - thank ypu

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 10, 2012)

"Better can wuk" -Vybes Kartel 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 10, 2012)

Borgore - Decisions

B*****s love cake! 

Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 10, 2012)

Gunther - Ding Dong Song

I <3 Developing


----------



## thelowend (Jun 10, 2012)

Check the Rhime - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 10, 2012)

Better than I know myself - Adam Lambert

Great song!

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 10, 2012)

Down- Jay Sean..

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 10, 2012)

Elephant Gun - Beirut


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 10, 2012)

Freemasons - Love On My Mind (Radio Edit)

I <3 Developing


----------



## Nezys (Jun 10, 2012)

"Pull harder on the strings of martyr" by Trivium

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 11, 2012)

Blade OST - Vampire Dance Club

Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nicole Scherzinger - Baby Love

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join My Thread


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 11, 2012)

Palomino - Mates of State


----------



## shgadwa (Jun 11, 2012)

Not listening to anything right now but lately I've been listening to the piano guys quite a bit. They're awesome! They are on YouTube. They tend to give classical music a rock twist and rock music a classical twist.


----------



## ansonliil (Jun 11, 2012)

Yiruma - river flows in you


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 11, 2012)

My dog about to throw up.

Or did I leave cannibal corpse playing in the other room?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## yesshh (Jun 11, 2012)

Grace Is Gone - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

Now listening to Mic Righteous - Fire In The Booth. Give it a listen 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join My Thread


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 11, 2012)

"Magic"-Emii

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

So today I found a place that sells vinyls, and has Dark Side Of The Moon, sadly didn't ask for the price, should I go back?


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 11, 2012)

Earl Sweatshirt - Luper


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> So today I found a place that sells vinyls, and has Dark Side Of The Moon, sadly didn't ask for the price, should I go back?

Click to collapse



Obviously YES!!!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 11, 2012)

Kid Cudi - Cleveland Is The Reason


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 11, 2012)

Placebo - Breathe Underwater


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Obviously YES!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hope it doesn't cost a fortune 

Here is no why - Smashing Pumpkins

Sent from the brick


----------



## dazznuts2000 (Jun 11, 2012)

Tracy chapman - fast car


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 11, 2012)

David Guetta ft. Kid Cudi - Memories

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2012)

You Are Here - Nathan Flake
Awesome track


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 11, 2012)

Usher ft Alicia Keys - My Boo

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join My Thread


----------



## jman42028 (Jun 12, 2012)

Parallels by As I Lay dying

Sent from my vivow using XDA


----------



## slipcobber (Jun 12, 2012)

Artist: Dying Fetus
Album: Descend into depravity
Song:Atrocious by nature

Genre: Brutal death metal


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Jun 12, 2012)

Suzanne - Hope Sandoval

search button..... just do it.....


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 12, 2012)

When We Ride - 2Pac


----------



## tracetheory (Jun 12, 2012)

I Feel So - Box Car Racer


----------



## lhkjohn (Jun 12, 2012)

Little Black Submarines - The Black Keys

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 12, 2012)

This Time(Kass Remix)-DJ Antoine

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 12, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 12, 2012)

new Jeff Loomis album


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

My own collective of thoughts

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 12, 2012)

Cam Meekins - I Give A ****


----------



## josephnero (Jun 12, 2012)

master of puppets Metallica

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Majida El-Roumy - Kalimat


----------



## XxLordxX (Jun 12, 2012)

Skillet - Believe

Sent from my MZ601 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## thexxmax (Jun 12, 2012)

Faith no more - Easy


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 12, 2012)

Cam Meekins - Cut Me Off


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 12, 2012)

Metalira- Striptitzou


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=338wp9ly26g&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2012)

NIN - "We're In This Together Now"

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 12, 2012)

The Doors - Roadhouse blues

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 12, 2012)

The Beatles-Day Tripper

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## namelessname (Jun 12, 2012)

dmx


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 12, 2012)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe


----------



## pietertje1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hardwell the world

Sent from my GT-S5660 using XDA


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 12, 2012)

The sound of cars and dogs outside.

Sent from my Barrett 50 Cal.


----------



## boborone (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2012)

Symphony No. 40 - Mozart


----------



## XxLordxX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hero - Skilllet

Sent from my MZ601 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 12, 2012)

Gigue from French Suite No. 5 - Bach (utterly amazing)


----------



## studacris (Jun 13, 2012)

The sound of my turds hitting the toilet water at work


----------



## jayRokk (Jun 13, 2012)

Ghost N Stuff - deadmau5 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Jun 13, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> Ghost N Stuff - deadmau5
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great song, if you listen to creep it is good but sounds sad

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Jun 13, 2012)

Still pimpin pens (s&c) - dj screw & lil ke ke

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Strike_Eagle (Jun 13, 2012)

Somebody needs you  - Westlife.


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 13, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

studacris said:


> The sound of my turds hitting the toilet water at work

Click to collapse



So original.  Sadly, you're not the first to report this.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh No !!! Splash back is the worst !!! 

However, Im listening to Humpty Dumpty! My child insists on having it on repeat on his LeapFrog pad !


----------



## elm2k (Jun 13, 2012)

James blake album


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lamb of God- Laid to Rest


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 13, 2012)

Mac Miller - Loitering


----------



## Nezys (Jun 13, 2012)

Simon&Garfunkel - Sound of silence

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Jun 13, 2012)

Blink 182 - up all night
I love the chorus 

Sent from my GT-S5670


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acF6wDQfDGk&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm listening to musib. Can we start discussing what kind of musib we're all listening to instead


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 13, 2012)

*.*

Moritz Von Oswald Trio - Pattern 1 / Pattern 3 (Vertical Ascent)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Sail - Awolnation*

Cool new icons for replies


----------



## mznatnat (Jun 13, 2012)

*THIS!!!!!*








*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

Just f*cking kidding!!!!


----------



## dUnstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Aagh..... 

Me, Stairway to heaven...

Sent from my XPERIA X8 using xda premium


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 14, 2012)

Some Chords - deadmau5


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Akala - Knowledge Is Power Mixtape Vol 1

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 14, 2012)

Presidents of the USA- Peaches

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 14, 2012)

cm9 cfx  4.0.4 nightlys


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good Life - OneRepublic


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

this !!

http://soundcloud.com/k-otik-bounce/kotik-bounce-diamond-life


----------



## PHarwell (Jun 14, 2012)

Bully - Shinedown


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nickelback - Lullaby

I suggest you all listen to this song because it's amazing to be honest. Even if you're not into this kinda music, I reckon you'll still love the song 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 15, 2012)

dUnstein said:


> Aagh.....
> 
> Me, Stairway to heaven...
> 
> Sent from my XPERIA X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Salute, my friend! This is like the first real song I've seen here! Cheers for dat.

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Jun 15, 2012)

Drake - Make Me Proud  

Sent from my HTC MyTouch4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jun 15, 2012)

Tez MyTouch said:


> Drake - Make Me Proud
> 
> Sent from my HTC MyTouch4G using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude I love that entire album

Carly Rae Jepson - Call Me Maybe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

isaiahe97 said:


> Dude I love that entire album
> 
> Carly Rae Jepson - Call Me Maybe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA

Click to collapse



Hey I just met you, let's have a baby, but here's a condom, for health and safety xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey I just met you, let's have a baby, but here's a condom, for health and safety xD
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



lololololololol

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't look back in anger - Oasis

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodikono (Jun 15, 2012)

nice one.



BurnRubber90 said:


> Don't look back in anger - Oasis
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Jason_Mraz_-_I_Won_t_Give_Up


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 15, 2012)

I am listening to the whining of the n00bs who dont care to search in the Ace section....


----------



## leezrd (Jun 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am listening to the whining of the n00bs who dont care to search in the Ace section....

Click to collapse



I always listen to that song in cappy forums

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 15, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi

Click to collapse



Are you positive you're not American/redneck?

Respect existence or
Expect resistance


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2012)

watt9493 said:


> Are you positive you're not American/redneck?
> 
> Respect existence or
> Expect resistance

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's not like it's the redneck anthem or something. 

Sent from the brick


----------



## Nezys (Jun 15, 2012)

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## eddrowe (Jun 15, 2012)

Bleeding mascara - Atreyu

Sent from my X8 on Gdx v027 alfs


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 16, 2012)

Metallica - The Day That Never Comes. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## galaxys (Jun 16, 2012)

Supermanic Soul- Ministry


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 16, 2012)

When Two Are One - Atreyu


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Jun 16, 2012)

Invented Sex (Remix) - Trey Song hehe

Sent from my HTC MyTouch4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zahih (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm one of the big fans of Jamiroquai:thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Nezys (Jun 16, 2012)

Metallica - For whom the bells tolls


R.I.P Cliff Burton,you're awesome..especially in this track \„/

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## CB620 (Jun 16, 2012)

Woke up listening to this:







Sent from my SGH-T769 using XDA Premium App


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 16, 2012)

The Jackie Brown soundtrack.


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 16, 2012)

OFWGKTA - We Got *****es


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 16, 2012)

Vermilion - Slipknot


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 16, 2012)

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

Azedia - Something

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 16, 2012)

Yolanda Be Cool - Le Bump

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Evanescence - Bring Me To Life
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Love it 

Metallica - One
Old but great!

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Love it
> 
> Metallica - One
> Old but great!
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not really into this sorta music normally but I've loved Evanescence since I first heard bring me to life  They're the only band, that I know of, where I like their music from this genre

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

Klaypex - Ready to go

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## mrbmg (Jun 16, 2012)

Glitch mob : seven nation army!!!

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Hexgore (Jun 16, 2012)

Bring Me The Horizon - It Never Ends (Borgore Remix)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lake of Fire - Nirvana


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

Eiffel 65 - Blue (Da Ba Dee)

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## Hexgore (Jun 17, 2012)

Alex Clare - Too Close


----------



## jayRokk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hexgore said:


> Alex Clare - Too Close

Click to collapse



The dubstep version of this song of that car commercial is good!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hexgore (Jun 17, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> The dubstep version of this song of that car commercial is good!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I first heard it on the Internet Explorer adverts, but yes it is very good!


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Hexgore (Jun 17, 2012)

Trolley Snatcha - Make My Whole World


----------



## Nezys (Jun 17, 2012)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck [live version from 1994's Donington concert]


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

Zelenoglazoe - Taksi

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

Negative Creep - Nirvana


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 17, 2012)

Marc Houle - Drops


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2012)

Girl - Beck


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 18, 2012)

Atarax - Project 46 

http://m.soundcloud.com/djproject46/project-46-atarax-original-mix

Note:you will get an eargasm from this song


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

Follow the cops back home - Placebo

@dex, here is your lost thread


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Follow the cops back home - Placebo
> 
> @dex, here is your lost thread

Click to collapse



Too late mate . Posted on the mafia thread. But i'll share the title 

Since I've been loving you 

Sent from my Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 18, 2012)

Random songs by Blink-182


----------



## Jiiprah (Jun 18, 2012)

*movie soundtracks*

Currently i'm on a soundtrack kick. I love to just relax, listen to an movie soundtrack, and enjoy the movie in my head.


----------



## sdhanjal15 (Jun 18, 2012)

Late night coldplay

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 18, 2012)

Miracle by vertical horizon

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Orange (Jun 18, 2012)

Hair-Trigger ->  Protest the Hero

Sent from my MB520 using XDA Cheapskate


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 18, 2012)

America - Deuce


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

Volumes...8bit

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 18, 2012)

The Strokes-Under Cover Of Darkness

Sent from my awfsum One V using Xda preem.


----------



## Tigermoto (Jun 18, 2012)

Dominic Byrne & Chris Moyles - Don't call me baldy

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 18, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Follow the cops back home - Placebo
> 
> @dex, here is your lost thread

Click to collapse



I can't believe I missed this.....such an awesome song.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 18, 2012)

I shot the Sheriff-Eric Clapton

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 18, 2012)

Analog 2 - OF


----------



## neocombat (Jun 18, 2012)

Linkin Park - No More Sorrow


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't believe I missed this.....such an awesome song.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



ikr, one of the best if not the best song by placebo

Sent from the brick


----------



## roofrider (Jun 18, 2012)

R.E.M


----------



## neocombat (Jun 18, 2012)

Papa Roach - Scars


----------



## slo_down (Jun 18, 2012)

Grubson - Na Szczycie


----------



## necrologo (Jun 18, 2012)

Alborosie 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmac9704 (Jun 18, 2012)

Krewella - One Minute


----------



## PhantasmRezound (Jun 18, 2012)

Krewella - Killin' It


----------



## Whippopotamus (Jun 18, 2012)

A song a friend just sent me that they did: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVxaMUGKZ1A


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 18, 2012)

Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U


----------



## shahkam (Jun 18, 2012)

Dj tiesto - Zero 76.

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 18, 2012)

AC/DC-Jailbreak

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 18, 2012)

Eric Prydz - Pjanoo
My ringtone since i bought my phone

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## leezrd (Jun 18, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Eric Prydz - Pjanoo
> My ringtone since i bought my phone
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



Call on me my favorite song he did

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 18, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Call on me my favorite song he did
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah it also was a great song

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## jayRokk (Jun 19, 2012)

Call Me - Blondie 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 19, 2012)

My broken exhaust haha 

Sent From My Evo 4G Amped Up On Verizon Tower Power!


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 19, 2012)

Free Bird-Lynyrd Skynyrd

And now

Roses - Outkast


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 19, 2012)

Killswitch Engage - This is Absolution


----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)

*Johnny Cash - Hurt.*

i just cant get enough of this song, one of the greatest videos of all time i'll say.






Goosebumps...


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 19, 2012)

roofrider said:


> *Johnny Cash - Hurt.*
> 
> i just cant get enough of this song, one of the greatest videos of all time i'll say.

Click to collapse



+1111

Sent from my awfsum One V using Xda preem.


----------



## sqidsey (Jun 19, 2012)

Burn my shadow, unkle..,gorillaz.PJ harvey, grinderman.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 19, 2012)

You really got me -the Kinks

Sent from my awfsum One V using Xda preem.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)

John Lennon - Imagine

and it's various covers.


----------



## wolfepakt (Jun 19, 2012)

Skillet - monster 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 19, 2012)

Whippopotamus said:


> A song a friend just sent me that they did:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVxaMUGKZ1A

Click to collapse



Nice i like it
I think they will have a great future in singing

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 19, 2012)

Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## jayRokk (Jun 19, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



Love this song 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevemotto (Jun 19, 2012)

Clannad OST: To the same heights 

Sent from my Legend using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd do anything for love (long version) by meatloaf

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## slaeyer (Jun 19, 2012)

Seether - Country Song


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## leezrd (Jun 19, 2012)

Made by Z-RO.. One of best songs he did

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns n' Roses.


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 19, 2012)

The 'Garden State' movie soundtrack


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Echoes


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 19, 2012)

Blue Stahli-Takedown

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 19, 2012)

Constipation - Black Hippy


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 19, 2012)

6 12s.
Webbie

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 19, 2012)

We On - J. Cole


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 19, 2012)

Heartthrob - Signs (Original Mix)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ephixa - Lost Woods dubstep remix

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 19, 2012)

Mayor - Pac Div


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 19, 2012)

Enigma-Return to Inocence

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Reedisbomb (Jun 19, 2012)

*Listening to...*

Stop, Drop, and Roll!!! - Foxboro Hot Tubs
(of course  )


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 19, 2012)

Chingo bling signing to time Warner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPgK1HrTFEc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2012)

Dorime(Ameno) - Era 

Just epic! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 20, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 21, 2012)

Ravers in the UK:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgtFLy3pWxU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Jun 21, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Ravers in the UK:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgtFLy3pWxU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



reminds of ravers fantasy by tune up

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## diegomtoscano (Jun 21, 2012)

If I ever feel better - Phoenix :thumbup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub36ffWAqgQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## trellva25 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dash Berlin feat. Emma Hewitt - Disarm Yourself


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 21, 2012)

Exoskelephone - stereotronique (monstercat release) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yyAfxxVIaE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## nirajpant7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nas - N.Y. State of Mind


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## leezrd (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I assume your West coast.. California?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

leezrd said:


> I assume your West coast.. California?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## leezrd (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Seen you three hours behind and when i lived in sacramento we were 3 hours behind East cost. So just assumed that

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Seen you three hours behind and when i lived in sacramento we were 3 hours behind East cost. So just assumed that
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So, did you wanna talk about time zones, or Steel f**king Panther?  Goddamn.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 21, 2012)

*X8!nv!s!bLe via Xperia X8*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> *X8!nv!s!bLe via Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



Looks like





I'll have to check it out!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Looks like
> 
> 
> I'll have to check it out!
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ks0geHHFY0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Totally worth it 

*X8!nv!s!bLe via Xperia X8*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ks0geHHFY0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Totally worth it
> 
> *X8!nv!s!bLe via Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



I dig that.  I hope that's not new.  
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Keyblade_Mastuh (Jun 21, 2012)

Glitter by Perfume on Spice​


----------



## TheUpsetter (Jun 21, 2012)

Most of the time I'm listen to old Ska and Reggae tunes before the Roots Reggae Era. Like Skatalites, The Upsetter, Toots & The Maytals, Laurel Aitken, the Ska-era from Bob Marley etc.


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 21, 2012)

Justice - D.A.N.C.E


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 21, 2012)

The right stuff OST

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## jayRokk (Jun 21, 2012)

Aiwa said:


> Justice - D.A.N.C.E

Click to collapse



DJ E-V Remixed with On To The Next by Jay-Z 

Good stuff 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hermi327 (Jun 21, 2012)

Notorious B.I.G - Bang Bang


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 21, 2012)

Tell me why - supermode


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 22, 2012)

RUSH - Limelight


----------



## Jaballa12 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - Kick, Push


----------



## remorema (Jun 22, 2012)

yourfavoritemartian - love the way you lie @ youtube

Tapatalked from my BQ Pascal 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 22, 2012)

Tangerine sky
Kottonmouth kings

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 22, 2012)

Madina Lake - Stars.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 22, 2012)

Game belongs to me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=horPrepxyBQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Nezys (Jun 22, 2012)

Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumbl3 (Jun 22, 2012)

O.P.P. - Naughty By Nature:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xGuGSDsDrM


----------



## dimas2354 (Jun 22, 2012)

Eminem ft. 50 Cent – Till I Collapse (OST Call Of Duty 6 MW 2)


----------



## jayRokk (Jun 22, 2012)

dimas2354 said:


> Eminem ft. 50 Cent – Till I Collapse (OST Call Of Duty 6 MW 2)

Click to collapse



I think its Nate Dogg not 50 unless its a remix 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnclePetros (Jun 22, 2012)

Shawn Colvin - All Fall Down (June 5, 2012)

Her new studio album.

Regards
UnclePetros


----------



## The Kraken! (Jun 22, 2012)

"Breakdown" by Self.


----------



## Aiwa (Jun 22, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> I think its Nate Dogg not 50 unless its a remix
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a remix I think, was for MW2 trailer & OST.

Umm,

Hodgy Beats - In A Dream


----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 22, 2012)

Elvis- Jailhouse Rock

*X8!nv¡s!ble13 via Xperia X8*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 22, 2012)

Anything that's playing on Capital FM

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 22, 2012)

Won't let you down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbswSWZY15Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJlN9jdQFSc&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

*X8!nv¡s!ble13 via Xperia X8*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJlN9jdQFSc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *X8!nv¡s!ble13 via Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



Damn good.  Damn........good.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

The song that made me want to play drums....believe it or not, this was banned from MTV after a week or two....luckily I saw it in time...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb95jqsYTm0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 23, 2012)

Also, this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdpMx0-AlDs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlILpLd2hDw&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## theiv (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Iqv9ukUtDI


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 24, 2012)

Blackmore's Night-Wish you were here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoYbVosc93U&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jun 24, 2012)

Kirko Bangz-"Drank in my cup"

Sent From My EVO LTE


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

A Little Piece of Heaven - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

Paid In Full -Volumes

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Jun 24, 2012)

Meek Mill - Amen

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dayfid (Jun 24, 2012)

Glitter & Grease - Lady Gaga

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 25, 2012)

Stevie Wonder - Part-time Lover


----------



## princeplanet (Jun 25, 2012)

Since I'm planning a joke on someone... Pineapple Princess by Annette Funicello.

Transmissum est ex Transformo Primo


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sigur Rós - Samskeyti


----------



## shadowskorch (Jun 25, 2012)

Love train - wolfmother


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2012)

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 25, 2012)

Easy Star All-Stars - Karma Police


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2012)

I Never Cry - Alice Cooper


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 25, 2012)

Points Of Authority - Linkin Park


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I Never Cry - Alice Cooper

Click to collapse



Damn dude, your music selections lately have been awesome!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 25, 2012)

Starting mellow tonight.






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 25, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin - Had Enough


----------



## leezrd (Jun 25, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> Breaking Benjamin - Had Enough

Click to collapse



Best song they ever did was dear agony

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 25, 2012)

Can't stand me now-The Libertines


----------



## Kenlacy (Jun 25, 2012)

Araabmusik-Electronic Dream


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jun 25, 2012)

Welcome to ibiza by dj tiesto


----------



## darkmirko (Jun 25, 2012)

Sigur <3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 25, 2012)

Vengaboys xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

F*ck everything by Suicide Silence

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Jun 26, 2012)

Black hole sun - soundgarden

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## HumveeRuin (Jun 26, 2012)

Sleepyhead ~ Passion Pit

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2012)

darkmirko said:


> Sigur <3

Click to collapse



Awesome man 


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn dude, your music selections lately have been awesome!
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



thanks :highfive:
it always is btw


----------



## ajt1995 (Jun 26, 2012)

Dangerous- KJ-52

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ajt1995 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jesus Muzik- Lecrae

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using xda app-developers app


----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 26, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 26, 2012)

Wishing well
Blaze

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 26, 2012)

Bring it Down - Lostprophets


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 26, 2012)

Living on the Edge-Aerosmith

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## leezrd (Jun 27, 2012)

gplock said:


> Hey xda... I'm a long time xda fan. Even got some "thanks" ..... this is my boy Jahh Brixxx. This is his vid..  please check it out for me. Like if u like. Comment please. Thanks xda
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiaOuNpZ8zE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He's pretty good...

Here ie my homeboy ceeza luciano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h75qO7mwkk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## jayRokk (Jun 27, 2012)

Burning Desire - Idle Warship

Really good hiphop/r&b group 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jun 27, 2012)

Long drive home (majera club mix)
Harley Soan


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 27, 2012)

Man this is hitting the hard spot

Cosmic String (Giuseppe Ottaviani remix)
Marcos
Trance Essentials 2011 Vol 1

Screw them kiddos that say i'm old and my stuff puts em to sleep. This is some peeking power hitting trance. Roll with me baby....you can't hang. Keep your bath salts and I'll stick to my massives.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 27, 2012)

Woohoo to beer! 

Your music sucks. Why are they still producing trance!? Cause its good. I don't listen to disco mofo. This ****`s good!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Jun 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Woohoo to beer!
> 
> Your music sucks. Why are they still producing trance!? Cause its good. I don't listen to disco mofo. This ****`s good!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I here when someone calls my tune up, kamaya painters, Dutch force, or tiesto techno.... huge difference, that is like calling 2pac r&b

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jun 27, 2012)

Trance > Techno FTW lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MunkinDrunky (Jun 27, 2012)

Blackmill- reach for glory

...right now relentless 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtYnXDfuURU

been into dubstep, but trying to find any that doesnt just suck, this is good chillstep also kindo drum and bass


----------



## leezrd (Jun 27, 2012)

jayRokk said:


> Trance > Techno FTW lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not to me... Trance is deeper and techno is more hype feeling like electronica 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Jun 27, 2012)

Kinda girly song but sarina Paris - look at us now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 27, 2012)

^^Coming out of the closet.


----------



## leezrd (Jun 27, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> ^^Coming out of the closet.

Click to collapse



Sorry to disappoint you but no

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## EggosEvo (Jun 27, 2012)

I am currently listening through Linkin Park's new album, Living Things. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 27, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but no
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Aye even you admit its girly bro


----------



## Devriel (Jun 28, 2012)

2pac-Changes

only the best! :good:


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

leezrd said:


> I here when someone calls my tune up, kamaya painters, Dutch force, or tiesto techno.... huge difference, that is like calling 2pac r&b
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



A while back somebody said trance was like easy listening sleepy music. I got drunk and was listening to Pandora and posted that.

Right now im listening to the Rus Martin Show. And flipping to NPR during commercials.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## LordLugard (Jun 28, 2012)

Maroon 5 - Overexposed

BBC 1xtra
Hot108 jamz 

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## YOCHANAN2007 (Jun 28, 2012)

forever Young..


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 28, 2012)

bangarang! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## gbondoc (Jun 28, 2012)

Every Man Has a Molly-Say Anything


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2012)

MunkinDrunky said:


> Blackmill- reach for glory
> 
> ...right now relentless
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dub that doesn't suck is few and far between. Try bassnectar _ lights.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## verynice16 (Jun 28, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2H0cS1eOCs&feature=youtube_gdata_player xD 

HARDCORE PARKOUR


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 28, 2012)

www.breadfish.co.uk

Im addicted to it

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 28, 2012)

Belle & Sebastian - "If you're feeling sinister" 



Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

DJ Shadow - Midnight in a Perfect Word.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 29, 2012)

Slash Ft. Fergie - Beautiful Dangerous
This is proof that Fergie is much better than when she performs with BEP 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Tachi91 (Jun 29, 2012)

Alpha Centauri - Noisia


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2012)

Promises- Nero

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Soap (Jun 29, 2012)

Sidewinder-Avenged Sevenfold

Call me "Lord His Soapiness" because I clean s*** up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 29, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Sidewinder-Avenged Sevenfold
> 
> Call me "Lord His Soapiness" because I clean s*** up

Click to collapse



 Nice.


Me?  Diesel Uterus by Mnemic

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

Rick James - Mary Jane


----------



## gedeonpr (Jun 29, 2012)

Fania All Stars - Ella Fue
Fania All Stars -  Coro Miyare


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Use Once And Destroy - Hole


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 29, 2012)

Five Finger Death Punch - A Place (To Die)

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

In Flames - Coerced Coexistance


----------



## TrickMagic (Jun 29, 2012)

Jason Mraz - Life is Wonderful

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Imitation of Life - REM


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 29, 2012)

The Animals-The House Of The Rising Sun.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 29, 2012)

Lost in the Echo by LP


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

checking out Muse's new song Survival


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> checking out Muse's new song Survival

Click to collapse



Is it dubstep? 
I heard rumors, that their next album would be dubstep-ish.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Is it dubstep?
> I heard rumors, that their next album would be dubstep-ish.

Click to collapse



not, it feels a bit like Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 29, 2012)

husam666 said:


> not, it feels a bit like Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen

Click to collapse



 queen sounding like muse? 
This I gotta hear.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> queen sounding like muse?
> This I gotta hear.

Click to collapse



the other way around, and it's a bit, it has the feeling...

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------

Nirvana - Mr. Moustache

This part made me lol hard



> Easy in an easy chair
> poop as hard as rock
> I don't like you anyway
> -- Seal it in a box

Click to collapse


----------



## CB620 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T769


----------



## corby2geek (Jun 30, 2012)

My Heart Will Go On-Celine Dion


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGXv2J14glY&feature=youtube_gdata_player 



Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Rhydu (Jun 30, 2012)

Authority Zero - Revolution


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 30, 2012)

Avicii - Silhouettes

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGXv2J14glY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm gonna have to listen to that in my car.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 30, 2012)

charlieb620 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T769

Click to collapse



What ROM you using? Looks pretty cool

Rick Ross ft. Drake & Chrisette - Aston Martin Music

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm gonna have to listen to that in my car.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I got more **** man. Not sure why, but I've been on a huge Trance kick the last couple of months.

This is my ringtone right now.

http://www.zedge.net/ringtones/0-1-...=0&searchphr=fusion+armin&searchcat=ringtones

It's that song. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.zedge.android

Been a fan of that app for awhile

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=885664


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Jun 30, 2012)

Eluveitie - Havoc
Am I the only one who listens yo folk metal here ?

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## Nezys (Jun 30, 2012)

Heaven and Hell by Black Sabbath

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## BZRK49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Andrew Bayer - Counting The Points :good:


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2012)

Stand - REM


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 30, 2012)

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pixies - Where Is My Mind


----------



## trell959 (Jun 30, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Pixies - Where Is My Mind

Click to collapse



You have good taste in music :thumbup:

Pixies- Hey

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You have good taste in music :thumbup:
> 
> Pixies- Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ah thx 
I have a gig on thursday and we're playing these (not my band, they wanted a bassist and here I was) 

Undone -- The Sweater Song -Weezer

Say It Ain't So - Weezer

Only in Dreams - Weezer (probably is going to be replaced with  Blitzkrieg Bob by Ramones)

Medication - Queens of The Stoneage

Where is My Mind - The Pixies

Drain You - Nirvana

Breed - Nirvana

Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana

Four Kicks - Kings of Leon

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix

Start Wearing Purple - Gogol Bordello


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 30, 2012)

Basto - Again and Again

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini


----------



## CB620 (Jul 1, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> What ROM you using? Looks pretty cool
> 
> Rick Ross ft. Drake & Chrisette - Aston Martin Music
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dark Knight 



Sent from my SGH-T769


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Jul 1, 2012)

"On the road" Spongebob ft Patrick 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

JDM Civic EG8 said:


> "On the road" Spongebob ft Patrick
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That reminds me...."Sweet Victory" is an epic SB song.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## chuckly2 (Jul 1, 2012)

Coldplay


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Jack2853 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Thibet researtu*

N.W.A. F*ck the police :laugh:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 1, 2012)

Damian Marley - Welcome To Jamrock
Can't beat the classics! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guero. (Jul 1, 2012)

Lumineers Flowers in Your Hair


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 1, 2012)

Shaking the Subs! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)

Raining so hard my truck is making a wake on the highway






Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Jul 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Raining so hard my truck is making a wake on the highway
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or armin is beastin so much your speakers are making a wake...jk

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 1, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Or armin is beastin so much your speakers are making a wake...jk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I do have it turned up to 11

It's 9 hour mix that was the pre party to 550 live from the Ministry of Sound.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## erad1 (Jul 1, 2012)

A Perfect Circle...The Package.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn0hy-8vTeE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I'm including the video cause its creepy ASS sh#t! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## krypt5 (Jul 1, 2012)

Prince of Persia Warrior Within Soundtrack


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 2, 2012)

X Japan - Silent Jealousy
An Old Japanese Rock music :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 2, 2012)

Skrillex - Cinema
It makes me hyper

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, U Mad?


----------



## leezrd (Jul 2, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Skrillex - Cinema
> It makes me hyper
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, U Mad?

Click to collapse



Bennasi brothers did remax I'ts ok... I was listening to song when seen this

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 2, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_electronic_music_genres
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rock_genres

Is it just me, or the people who go to the lengths to categorize everything have no life and should just enjoy the music? I mean really. It's like the statisticians for baseball. They don't enjoy the game, just make numbers for it. I have two categories of music in my tastes, sh!t I like - sh!t I don't like.

In my own media folders for my personal breakdown I have

EDM
*Chill
*DnB
*Dubstep
*Happy Hardcore
*House
*Trance

Rock
*Blues
*ClassicRock
*Metal
*Pop
*Punk
*Rock

Country
*Tex/Ou
*Pop/Nashville

Lounge

Pop
*Today
*Disco
*80s
*90s

Rap
*Gangsta
*HipHop
*NonRadio
*RnB

TripHop
*Ambient
*Groove
*TripHop

With artist folders in the section they go in. I only do that because I have to have some order for 240 GB of music.

But the breakdown of music to it's basic makeup is horrible.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_electronic_music_genres
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rock_genres
> 
> Is it just me, or the people who go to the lengths to categorize everything have no life and should just enjoy the music? I mean really. It's like the statisticians for baseball. They don't enjoy the game, just make numbers for it. I have two categories of music in my tastes, sh!t I like - sh!t I don't like.
> ...

Click to collapse



tl;dr 
Def Leppard
Put some sugar on me
/while doing homework 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> tl;dr
> Def Leppard
> Put some sugar on me
> /while doing homework
> ...

Click to collapse



Show some respect.  Work one-handed.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Show some respect.  Work one-handed.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I don't get it 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I don't get it
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



The drummer.  Has one arm. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The drummer.  Has one arm.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Sorry mate..me brain is pretty much gone by now 
I did know that 

Pfft......haterz gonna hate


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sorry mate..me brain is pretty much gone by now
> I did know that
> 
> Pfft......haterz gonna hate

Click to collapse



It's all good man...some of my jokes come out of nowhere.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 2, 2012)

World Wide Choppers- Tech N9Ne ft Various rappers...

Real ****!!! FTW 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 2, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FingerMove (Jul 2, 2012)

At the moment I'm listening to In My Remains from Linkin Park.
The new album is good, but I like Wish Upon A Blackstar from Celldweller more... don't know why, but probably because they're just better than Linkin Park these days...


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 2, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Bennasi brothers did remax I'ts ok... I was listening to song when seen this
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol dude skrillex did the remix, the original is the Benni Benassi one.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 2, 2012)

Whitesnake-Here I Go Again. 

Classic Rock, nothing is better.


----------



## leezrd (Jul 2, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Lol dude skrillex did the remix, the original is the Benni Benassi one.

Click to collapse



Akward... I need to read YouTube descriptions better

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 2, 2012)

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## leezrd (Jul 2, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



Didn't even know of that song but i love it... And reminds me of lion king

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Jul 2, 2012)

Getting ready to fight some bears in the woods.. fo real!









Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Jul 2, 2012)

Xbinvisible13 you should try another player e.g











Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 2, 2012)

bounce rock skate roll, Vaughn Mason. 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 2, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Xbinvisible13 you should try another player e.g
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice what player is?

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2012)

Spiderman - Ramons


----------



## frent (Jul 2, 2012)

Cro - Du


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 2, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## toddevoss (Jul 2, 2012)

Kid Cudi Pandora station :good:


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 2, 2012)

O-Zone - Balla Da Li

Sent From My Galaxy S II Mini, Problem?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

Just kidding.



"Tough as John Jacobs" by Maylene and the Sons of Disaster
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxNu9rLKxF0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesomeness is awesome

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd9TlGDZGkI&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd9TlGDZGkI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



This is a new one....






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## xLychee (Jul 3, 2012)

Fleshgod Apocalypse - The Violation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RyelLaHvQw


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Sad but true by metallica

++_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_++
                  Sent from nowhere using Unknown app


----------



## Xxul (Jul 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Nice what player is?
> 
> *Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



Zplayer

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2012)

currently playing: girlfriend moaning loool


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 3, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> currently playing: girlfriend moaning loool

Click to collapse



And you took the time to write this? 
From a desktop since there is no "Sent from ...." you're lying or the sex is really boring


Sucks for you sir haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 3, 2012)

Voodoo Child (Slight Return)
Hendrix!!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nezys (Jul 3, 2012)

Angel of Death by Slayer

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This is a new one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid ppl what can we do?:|

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Evanescence - My Immortal
The Game ft Lil Wayne - My Life
Michael Jackson - Earth Song

They're the next 3 in the line xD

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

Overkill - SRC. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Jul 3, 2012)

Nezys said:


> Angel of Death by Slayer
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Best song they ever did was reining blood

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## Xxul (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 3, 2012)

Evanescence- Wake Me Up

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Stupid ppl what can we do?:|
> 
> *Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



Settle down bro, I've heard that song a million times.  Just showing what I got on my phone when I clicked the link.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

As I lay Dying - Cauterize


----------



## Xxul (Jul 3, 2012)

Two Steps From Hell Archangel


Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 3, 2012)

Sent from your phone you "lost"


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 3, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Evanescence- Wake Me Up
> 
> *Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



That song may be old as dirt but every time it comes on Octane I have to crank the volume all the way up lol.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> That song may be old as dirt but every time it comes on Octane I have to crank the volume all the way up lol.

Click to collapse



Older tunes are the best though xD Especially if you take into account all the generic pop and hip hop crap that fills up the charts these days  

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cesium 137 - In Memory


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 3, 2012)

Popcorn. Muse. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)

Imitation of Life - REM

best song to listen to after you wake up from a nap


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't stop listening to this.


----------



## thelowend (Jul 3, 2012)

Believe it or not - I've listened to this song everyday since December 3rd. Im deeply attracted to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lil Wayne & Bruno Mars - Mirror

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 3, 2012)

Painkiller - Judas Priest


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 3, 2012)

Borgore - Decisions 

B*****s love cake!

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## abhinav quietly brilliant (Jul 3, 2012)

Jistin Bieber- as long as you love me


----------



## Xxul (Jul 3, 2012)

abhinav quietly brilliant said:


> Jistin Bieber- as long as you love me

Click to collapse



Gtfo 


Xd

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 3, 2012)

abhinav quietly brilliant said:


> Jistin Bieber- as long as you love me

Click to collapse







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## elevul (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Xxul (Jul 3, 2012)

Cant decide

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)

abhinav quietly brilliant said:


> Jistin Bieber- as long as you love me

Click to collapse


----------



## leezrd (Jul 3, 2012)

Amor del bueno- reyli barba...i don't speak Spanish but when i did concrete my boss was from Mexico and got me on this song

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 3, 2012)

Playing Along:

Hey Joe - Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## irbane (Jul 3, 2012)

four year strong - beatdown in the key of happy


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 4, 2012)

*Ensiferum - Lai Lai Hei*


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 4, 2012)

Rammstein-Amerika

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## husam666 (Jul 4, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> *Ensiferum - Lai Lai Hei*

Click to collapse



cool band

Sent from my HD7 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 4, 2012)

Today I will be mostly listening to;

Prince
Ry Cooder
Mogwai
Radiohead

k?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Today I will be mostly listening to;
> 
> Prince
> Ry Cooder
> ...

Click to collapse



I used Christmas Song by Mogwai years ago for a video....boring ass video too.

http://vimeo.com/m/2518095
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I used Christmas Song by Mogwai years ago for a video....boring ass video too.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/2518095
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



That was a nice accompaniment to my sammich.... 
(bacon, in case you were wondering)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> That was a nice accompaniment to my sammich....
> (bacon, in case you were wondering)

Click to collapse



Excellent!  Glad I could help.  I've gotten slightly better at videos since then....if you're truly bored.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Excellent!  Glad I could help.  I've gotten slightly better at videos since then....if you're truly bored.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I'm off work, just made coffee and all I really have to do today is wait for the postman to hurry up and get his lazy ass to my door so... yeah... that'll keep me occupied for a while :victory:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I'm off work, just made coffee and all I really have to do today is wait for the postman to hurry up and get his lazy ass to my door so... yeah... that'll keep me occupied for a while :victory:

Click to collapse



Www.vimeo.com/chrislight


Have fun!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Www.vimeo.com/chrislight
> 
> 
> Have fun!
> ...

Click to collapse



Way ahead of you 
Lovin the bridge, but what's the tune?

Also, I don't browse vimeo that often but I remember watching this aaaages ago, seems like it might be your kinda thing if you haven't already seen it.
https://vimeo.com/40005142


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> Way ahead of you
> Lovin the bridge, but what's the tune?
> 
> Also, I don't browse vimeo that often but I remember watching this aaaages ago, seems like it might be your kinda thing if you haven't already seen it.
> https://vimeo.com/40005142

Click to collapse



That asylum video is awesome!  Never see it before.  Thanks...I'm gonna watch it again after I post this...

The tune in "the bridge" video is "The end is here, the end is near" by Maylene and the Sons of Disaster 

My two faves are my Easter Saturday video and the Catalina one.....great music.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That asylum video is awesome!  Never see it before.  Thanks...I'm gonna watch it again after I post this...
> 
> The tune in "the bridge" video is "The end is here, the end is near" by Maylene and the Sons of Disaster
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, that Catalina vid is awesome.... froze up on me halfway through though so I'm listening to Primus - "Sailing The Seas Of Cheese" and will go back later to watch the rest.....


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## betiko98 (Jul 4, 2012)

Windows Down - Big Time Rush

Enviado desde mi iPad 2 usando Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 4, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



I saw those guys open up for STP back in 1996 or so.  Fun band!

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## elevul (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 4, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 4, 2012)

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## elevul (Jul 4, 2012)

Listening to very nice stuff today.


----------



## erad1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay for the holiday I'm gonna share my prized Old skool rap/mix, had to throw in a couple r&b to lighten it a little...this is only for the people that can appreciate...so don't hate.
http://db.tt/DAgRPRsh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## kjplasma (Jul 5, 2012)

Invisible reality

http://vimeo.com/43875794


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 5, 2012)

Periphery 2: This Time It's Personal :good:


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 5, 2012)

Cocaine
Erik Clapton

Nuff said  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 5, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That asylum video is awesome!  Never see it before.  Thanks...I'm gonna watch it again after I post this...
> 
> The tune in "the bridge" video is "The end is here, the end is near" by Maylene and the Sons of Disaster
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really like the music you used for the one where your daughter looks in the container. So many emotions set by the music, takes you across the board in moods. Then also the sound editing period. Echos when she talks. High creeks on doors and deep bass on lows. That one is one of my favs.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 5, 2012)

iam now, awake!... 
sent via carrier pigeon.

I forgot how much I love this lp


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 5, 2012)

I always end my night with these guys...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 5, 2012)

Call me maybe-Carly Rae Jepsen-stereohype remix

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 5, 2012)

It will rain live by b. Mars



_________________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## thelowend (Jul 5, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> iam now, awake!...
> sent via carrier pigeon.
> 
> I forgot how much I love this lp

Click to collapse



Remission is my favorite album from Mastodon. Metal hasn't been that raw in a long time.






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xxul (Jul 5, 2012)

Dumping my girl today

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## GobletSky31689 (Jul 5, 2012)

"Dark Side" - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## dmginc (Jul 5, 2012)

The Mike O Meara Show!


----------



## Rhydu (Jul 5, 2012)

At the Drive-In - Transatlantic Foe


----------



## Aimara (Jul 5, 2012)

The National - About today


----------



## captain67 (Jul 6, 2012)

The Krewella F*** On Me remix of Fire Hive by Knife Party

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## thelowend (Jul 6, 2012)

Rhydu said:


> At the Drive-In - Transatlantic Foe

Click to collapse



Just so you know I'm thanking this post twice.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

Xxul said:


> Dumping my girl today
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear man. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvRXAEJM1wI&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 6, 2012)

Listening to this track from UK rapper Akala. I suggest everyone listens to this, whether you like rap or not. Knowledge is power!




My favourite line on this is "We all commit crime, simply by paying tax" 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 6, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

To West Texas by Explosions In The Sky

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 6, 2012)

Foster the people-pumped up kicks

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheArc (Jul 6, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Foster the people-pumped up kicks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahaha yeeah . 

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 6, 2012)

Arab Strap - "The Shy Retirer"


----------



## nitro85 (Jul 6, 2012)

Avril Lavigne - Take Me Away


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 6, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 6, 2012)

Light metal......at the bar, and listening to stories of drunken stupidity from my buddy Wes.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nirvana - In Bloom (Live at Reading 1992)


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 7, 2012)

The Other Tribe - "Businessman On Diazepam"

A brilliant new(ish) band from here in Bristol, England.  I met their drummer through work and they recently signed a contract with Sony.  Thursday night Annie Mac was playing them when she sat in for Nick Grimshaw.

Mark my words, these guys are going to become a serious name in the future.






The Other Tribe on FB


----------



## Prophet16 (Jul 7, 2012)

The Dream Machine - Kid Cudi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDnqTZOvHY8


----------



## thelowend (Jul 7, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

I never watched the show, but damn....good soundtrack.





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome cover song....






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Noharmtrying (Jul 7, 2012)

When she was mine. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 7, 2012)

Lyrics




Embrace The Ending lyrics
The ending
That peace could grow inside of you
Inspite of me (echos)
Humanity
I hope youre out there somewhere
Right now im all alone
I feel my time has come
Embrace the ending
I cannot take this pain
I cannot take this shame
Save us from ourselves
Welcome the way that we
Embrace the ending
We all fool ourselves
When we share the wealth
Welcome the way that we embrace 
The ending 
To disagree with me
Used to be
All that i wanted you to see
All that i needed you to be
Does anyone care
To disagree with me
[- From: http://www.elyrics.net/read/m/mushroomhead-lyrics/embrace-the-ending-lyrics.html -]
Admit defeat we bleed
In disbelief
I hear the whole world
We All fool ourselves
Welcome the way that we embrace the ending echo x2
we all fool ourselves
And its all inspite of me 
Humanity
I hope your out there somewhere echo
all alone i hear the whole world
And its all i ever wanted to believe
Humanity
Humanity I hope your out there somewhere echo 
Out there somewhere i hope your out there somewhere
Does anyone care humanity i hope your out there somewhere
out there somewhere x3



Damn good song. I love it when a metal group slows it down and makes great music.


----------



## vlsmp (Jul 7, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix - All Along the Watchtower


----------



## studacris (Jul 7, 2012)

Bob Dylan-all along the watch tower


----------



## husam666 (Jul 7, 2012)

Medication - Alice Donut


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 7, 2012)

Olly Murs - Heart Skips a Beat

Love it

Back To Gingerbread Again!


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## NJD_HD2 (Jul 8, 2012)

SomethingALaMode - GString



Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pwnedu46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQzMSKBuJIk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jul 8, 2012)

Now its just living things album.

Sent from my GT-S5570L using xda premium


----------



## huitae91 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 8, 2012)

huitae91 said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen

Click to collapse



Beyond amazing song 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

my emo music


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 8, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Borgore - Decisions
> 
> B*****s love cake!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



Borgore is tits. Have you heard his remix of "Smell My ****" (a dumb song that Daniel Tosh made popular)?



KidCarter93 said:


> My favourite line on this is "We all commit crime, simply by paying tax"
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



The IRS would say you are commiting a crime if you DON'T pay tax lol.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 8, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> The IRS would say you are commiting a crime if you DON'T pay tax lol.

Click to collapse



Haha indeed they would D: Its a crime either way. If you don't pay it's tax evasion. But if you do, especially in my country (UK) and America, then it's technically a crime because it means we're helping to pay for our countries own forms or terrorism.
I think I should leave it at that before I breach the rule about talking about politics 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

What was the name of the group that was led by the underage porn star? I can't remember for the life of me. It was techno pop dance kinda music.


----------



## thelowend (Jul 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> What was the name of the group that was led by the underage porn star? I can't remember for the life of me. It was techno pop dance kinda music.

Click to collapse



Was it a guy? I think I know who.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Was it a guy? I think I know who.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No girl. And it just dawned on me as I was posting this. 

Tracy Lords

Group
Lords of Acid

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Best Of R.E.M In Time 1988-2003 (Album)


----------



## leezrd (Jul 8, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Borgore is tits. Have you heard his remix of "Smell My ****" (a dumb song that Daniel Tosh made popular)?
> 
> 
> 
> The IRS would say you are commiting a crime if you DON'T pay tax lol.

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> Haha indeed they would D: Its a crime either way. If you don't pay it's tax evasion. But if you do, especially in my country (UK) and America, then it's technically a crime because it means we're helping to pay for our countries own forms or terrorism.
> I think I should leave it at that before I breach the rule about talking about politics
> 
> Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
> Join my threads here and here

Click to collapse



Well only Congress can levie taxes and irs does that so taxes are illegal and unconstitutional. Also it isn't illegal to not pay taxes, u only have to file them

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## alexandre596 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sexy To Me - JoJo


----------



## boborone (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Country music speaks the truth


----------



## thelowend (Jul 9, 2012)

Ron Carter ftw!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## jtcady (Jul 9, 2012)

*The XX - Intro*


----------



## shadowskorch (Jul 9, 2012)

Eyes wide open-Project 46 remix 

http://soundcloud.com/djproject46/dirty-south-thomas-gold-feat


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Jul 9, 2012)

Climax - Usher


----------



## streinjer (Jul 9, 2012)

depeche mode

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 9, 2012)

Change - Deftones 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saint_cow (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abluetowel (Jul 9, 2012)

Abimael - Auschwitz. Some pretty heavy stuff lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## frisman (Jul 9, 2012)

Muse - Survival :good:


----------



## darkmirko (Jul 9, 2012)

Peter Gabriel - The book of love (scrubs :crying


----------



## husam666 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hole - Doll Parts


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 9, 2012)

Wicked game by C.Isaak


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 9, 2012)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Wicked game by C.Isaak

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



HIM did an awesome cover

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm listening to them talk about the bodily affects of drugs on NPR.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 9, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## boborone (Jul 9, 2012)

Ctm I think you'd like this






In my top 5 of live shows. He was amazing. RIP.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ctm I think you'd like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwww yeahhhhhh. You know what I like 

Listening to The Beach Boys - "Good Vibrations"


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jul 9, 2012)

DI.FM : ELECTROHOUSE :  Sick Slaughterhouse show

EOS 2.0 @ MZ604 [XDA-HD]
Stock @ SGH-I717R [XDA-Premium]


----------



## sbpanka (Jul 9, 2012)

Natasha Bedingfield - Pocketful of Sunshine


----------



## XO (Jul 9, 2012)

Chief Keef - Save that, i dont like , 3hunna. 

lol if anyone knows who chief keef is "thank" this post


----------



## husam666 (Jul 10, 2012)

The Killers - Human


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Jul 10, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The Killers - Human

Click to collapse



Nice song

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XIAOSpider (Jul 10, 2012)

THE SHOW - Lenka

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## htccraze (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm Just Sayin - Karmin
up next 
Memories - David Guetta / Kid cudi


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

Call me Maybe :L..... 
Jes kidding 

Houdini-Foster the People


----------



## d_crossfader (Jul 10, 2012)

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## leezrd (Jul 10, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Call me Maybe :L.....
> Jes kidding
> 
> Houdini-Foster the People

Click to collapse



Who sings that song i hear it at work and like that song

Edit: the call me maybe song

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Who sings that song i hear it at work and like that song
> 
> Edit: the call me maybe song
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol once you get that song in your head, you can't get it out. 
It's by Carly  rae Jensen.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
No recent pop crap is gonna be listened to by me while music such as MJ lives on

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for assuming everyone in here listens to pop crap. 

God, that banned thread is really affecting me....


----------



## leezrd (Jul 10, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for assuming everyone in here listens to pop crap.
> 
> God, that banned thread is really affecting me....

Click to collapse



Banned for not mentioning silver speaker mod also..lol

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for not mentioning silver speaker mod also..lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banned because this isn't even the ban thread.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyway back on topic in OT  I'm listening to UB40 - Kingston Town

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## htccraze (Jul 10, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Banned for assuming everyone in here listens to pop crap.
> 
> God, that banned thread is really affecting me....

Click to collapse



Ahahahaha!! To funny. 
Anyway: 
This means war - Busta Rhymes & Ozzy


----------



## xXdarkskyyyXx (Jul 10, 2012)

listening to metallica st. anger


----------



## thedudejdog (Jul 10, 2012)

I ain't mad at cha-- 2Pac

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Annevo (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 10, 2012)

Uncle Jack - Motley Crue

the 1994 self-titled album is soooo underrated.


----------



## jaszek (Jul 10, 2012)

Sound of Jet Engines by my MacBook's Fans.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 10, 2012)

He da man!!  \,,/


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 10, 2012)

For the love of god by steve vai.


----------



## Nezys (Jul 10, 2012)

Lost Wisdom by Burzum


----------



## htccraze (Jul 10, 2012)

The fan in my bedroom - Lasko


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## untararagelv (Jul 10, 2012)

Not with me- bondan prakoso
Must try 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duckie92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## Mulsivaas (Jul 10, 2012)

Too Close - Alex Clare
:3


----------



## debsattam (Jul 10, 2012)

Dope - die mother****er die

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## CB620 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 10, 2012)

Channel Orange - Frank Ocean


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Jul 10, 2012)

Drake - Over

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 10, 2012)

Avril Lavigne- Smile

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 10, 2012)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark, just listening the EPIC solo! 

*Sent from my wallet*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rihanna - Pon De Replay

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## gixx0r (Jul 10, 2012)

Spotify - Skrillex Radio Station


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 10, 2012)

KillSonik - Girly

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## leezrd (Jul 11, 2012)

gixx0r said:


> Spotify - Skrillex Radio Station

Click to collapse



Was just listening to kyoto by shrillex

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jul 11, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall

I missed this song :/


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 11, 2012)

"Homewrecker (Acoustic)" - Marina & The Diamonds

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jul 11, 2012)

this is love by will.i.am


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

gixx0r said:


> Spotify - Skrillex Radio Station

Click to collapse





leezrd said:


> Was just listening to kyoto by shrillex
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Love Kyoto! I would absolutely tattoo "bass makes that ***** c*m" on the top of my leg lol. Except no asterisk, that's just for XDA.
Have y'all heard this yet?




And here is a live version from SAMF:




It was just barely sprinkling for most of his set and when he played this the bottom fell out and we all got soaked, it was tits!! :raindance: now that I think about it today is the first time I heard it since SAMF and it's been raining all day. Y'all let me know if it rains when you listen haha.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## tdtylert (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## htccraze (Jul 11, 2012)

Drive slow - Kanye West


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 11, 2012)

Mmmmmmbop. 
Hanson ftw!!


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Jul 11, 2012)

The Veldt - Deadmau5

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Jul 11, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Mmmmmmbop.
> Hanson ftw!!

Click to collapse



When the night is dark and stormy.... My sister loved them

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ÜBER™ (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my sprint galaxy nexus


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

BurnRubber90 said:


> The Veldt - Deadmau5
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



One of my favorites right now. Have you heard the EP? I like the Tommy Trash remix.


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2012)

Good night y'all





Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 11, 2012)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 11, 2012)

Studio Lovin - Wiz Khalifa

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 11, 2012)

Be Your Own Pet - "Be Your Own Pet"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

Some jungle-step that the people over the road are playing -_-

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 11, 2012)

LMFAO - Sorry for Party Rockin'


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Some jungle-step that the people over the road are playing -_-

Click to collapse



That's good for deemsters. 



scarface.717 said:


> Wild Ones - Florida

Click to collapse



I swear Florida just sits around listening to EDM thinking 'how can I steal this song and capitalize on it by tricking all the people that dont listen to this kind of music into thinking I'm original'. lol. One of my buddies that only listens to rap heard the original when we were listening to XM and he says to me "Oh cool, a dubstep Wild Ones", I wanted to slap the **** out of him.


----------



## Trublood_ (Jul 11, 2012)

Somebody That I Used To Know - Gotye feat. Kimbra


----------



## trell959 (Jul 11, 2012)

Trublood_ said:


> Somebody That I Used To Know - Gotye feat. Kimbra

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ilikeeggs1230 (Jul 11, 2012)

The sweet sound of silence. Lol jkjk Pay Phone Maroon 5

Sent from my HTC EVO Shift 4G on Sprint using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trublood_ (Jul 11, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL great one 

9gag?


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 11, 2012)

Gigi D' Agostino - Bla Bla Bla

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 11, 2012)

Neutral Milk Hotel - "In The Aeroplane Over The Sea"


----------



## DeathCzar (Jul 11, 2012)

Killing in the name of by Rage Against the Machine.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## PROPAIN2112 (Jul 11, 2012)

Staining furniture.  Listening to Cypress Hill 
Ohhhh the fumes 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Jul 11, 2012)

The Spirit of Radio by Rush while writing the new XDA Theme Song?


----------



## Trublood_ (Jul 11, 2012)

Some Nights - fun.


----------



## leezrd (Jul 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> That's good for deemsters.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear Florida just sits around listening to EDM thinking 'how can I steal this song and capitalize on it by tricking all the people that dont listen to this kind of music into thinking I'm original'. lol. One of my buddies that only listens to rap heard the original when we were listening to XM and he says to me "Oh cool, a dubstep Wild Ones", I wanted to slap the **** out of him.

Click to collapse



What song did Florida copy?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 11, 2012)

Dead Skin Mask - Slayer





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## trell959 (Jul 12, 2012)

Trublood_ said:


> LOL great one
> 
> 9gag?

Click to collapse



I've seen it before, so I just Googled it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Trublood_ (Jul 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I've seen it before, so I just Googled it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 I saw some of these (not this one) while 9gaggin'


----------



## boborone (Jul 12, 2012)

Trublood_ said:


> I saw some of these (not this one) while 9gaggin'

Click to collapse



You're in the porn industry? What's you're  stage name?

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Fugi888 (Jul 12, 2012)

Rancid and Street Dogs discography on shuffle! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## makila (Jul 12, 2012)

Bounce - SOAD


----------



## Booma69 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hit the streets - United front

Most german punkrock. 



Gezwitschert von meinem Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100G mit cyanogenmod 9 :-D


----------



## captain67 (Jul 12, 2012)

makila said:


> Bounce - SOAD

Click to collapse



Pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo!

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## makila (Jul 12, 2012)

captain67 said:


> Pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo!
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away

Click to collapse



But its only about a pogo stick!  ; )

Sent from my HTC VLE_U


----------



## Trublood_ (Jul 12, 2012)

Glam - Christina  Aguilera 

Accepting Galaxy SIII donations (I'm brazilian) .


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't fear the reaper-Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 12, 2012)

Sigur Ros - Angels of the Universe (entire album)


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sigur Ros - Angels of the Universe (entire album)

Click to collapse



Aaahhhh Sigur Ros ftw!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 12, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> The Spirit of Radio by Rush while writing the new XDA Theme Song?

Click to collapse



The new song is awesome


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 12, 2012)

Still Blazing - Wiz Khalifa

Great song to smoke to or listen to when you're blitzed!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 12, 2012)

Mondo Generator - "Cocaine Rodeo"


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 12, 2012)

And.....


----------



## Trublood_ (Jul 12, 2012)

Richman - 3OH!3

Accepting Galaxy SIII donations (I'm brazilian) .


----------



## thelowend (Jul 12, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> And.....

Click to collapse



Which song from Hail?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 12, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Which song from Hail?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Most of em, but the highlights for me are "There There", "Drunken Punchup At A Wedding" and "Myxomatosis"


----------



## Rhydu (Jul 12, 2012)

Skillet - Hero


----------



## verynice16 (Jul 12, 2012)

Rhydu said:


> Skillet - Hero

Click to collapse



100+ xD  Paramore Fence
Hayley is so beautiful!!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S Private HARDCORE PARKOUR PLACE


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 12, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 12, 2012)

SKILLET - MONSTER
Need I say more? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> What song did Florida copy?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Levels and Wild Ones are the two I know of from the EDM genre/sub-genres. I dont know listen to him or his kind of music so maybe more, and I am sure more to come.


----------



## thelowend (Jul 13, 2012)

An incredible performance






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CB620 (Jul 13, 2012)

Giving Nas New Album A Listen.


----------



## CB620 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 13, 2012)

The Beach Boys - Feel Flows


----------



## ic3y (Jul 13, 2012)

one-minute dutch xD


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 13, 2012)

Skinny Love-Bon Iver
I've become addicted to this track.


----------



## flipq88 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csandman1977 (Jul 13, 2012)

Serenity - the Chevalier

Can't stop! 

sent from my frozen, calcium enriched, ice cream treat equipped infuse4g!


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2012)

Screaming Bloody Murder - Sum 41


----------



## jayRokk (Jul 13, 2012)

charlieb620 said:


> Giving Nas New Album A Listen.

Click to collapse



How's the album?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjunky (Jul 13, 2012)

The Small Print - Muse


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Theshawty (Jul 13, 2012)

Black Sabbath (w/ Dio) - Heaven and hell (the song)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 13, 2012)

Homo Gotikus Industrialis - :wumpscut:


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 14, 2012)

Teenage Riot-Sonic Youth


----------



## galaxys (Jul 14, 2012)

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## captain67 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tool - Jambi

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## moneyover (Jul 14, 2012)

Drake- hell ya ****in right

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 14, 2012)

Kubrak - Ambush
Russian drum n' bass! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

Ugly Kid Joe - Cats in the cradle


----------



## studacris (Jul 14, 2012)

vagina mine - puscifer


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

*Note: Damn long list!*





Deep Purple - Smoke On the Water
 Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody
 Kiss - I Was Made For Lovin You
 Stone Temple Pilots - Interstate Love Song
 Bon Jovi - We Weren't Born to Follow
 Rolling Stones - Angie
 Nirvana - About A Girl
 Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger
 Ozzy Osbourne  Lita Ford - Close My Eyes Forever
 Accept - London Leatherboys
 REO Speedwagon - Can't Fight This Feeling
 Scorpions - Rock You Like a Hurricane
 Kiss - Detroit Rock City
 AC-DC - Night Prowler
 Guns'n Roses -  Knockin On Heavens Door
 Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side
 Nirvana - Sliver
 Imperiet - Du Ska Va President
 Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train
 Whitesnake - Would I Lie To You
 Scorpions - Send Me an Angel
 Rolling Stones - Tumbling dice
 Nazareth - Hair Of The Dog
 Black Sabbath - Paranoid
 Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
 Cream - White Room
 Kiss - Rock And Roll All Night
 Beatles - Back in the USSR
 Aerosmith - Toys In The Attic
 Kiss - God Gave Rock And Roll To You
 Deep Purple - Strange Kind Of Woman
 Green Day - American Idiot
 AC-DC - Let's Get It Up
 HIM - Join Me
 Metallica - Sad But True
 Bob Dylan - Knockin' On Heaven's Door
 Foo Fighters - Have It All
 Mountain - Mississippi Queen
 DIO - The Last In Line
 Whitesnake - Ready An' Willing
 Dire Straits - Walk Of Life
 Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah
 Rolling Stones - Rocks off
 Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone
 Queen - Another One Bites The Dust
 Twisted Sister - We're Not Gonna Take It
 The Cranberries - Zombie
 AC-DC - Touch Too Much
 Tom Petty - Runnin' Down A Dream
 Chad Kroeger-Josey Scott - Hero
 U - Pride (In The Name Of Love)
 Aerosmith - Eat The Rich
 Pink Floyd - Money
 Patti Smith - Because The Night
 Stone Temple Pilots - Big Bang Baby
 Kiss - Hotter Than Hell
 Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper
 Led Zeppelin - Trampled Under Foot
 Van Halen - Right Now
 Janis Joplin - Move Over
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Scar Tissue
 The Doors - LA Woman
 Whitesnake - Don't Break My Heart Again
 Evanescence - Bring me to life
 Spin Doctors - Two Princes
 Meat Loaf - Paradise By The Dashboard Light
 Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away
 Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit
 Queen - Somebody To Love
 Def Leppard - Gods Of War
 The Clash - Bankrobber
 AC-DC - Shoot to Thrill
 Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
 Frank Zappa - Joe's garage
 Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
 Mott the hoople - Roll away the stone
 Pearl Jam - Even Flow
 John Mellencamp - Jack & Diane
 Led Zeppelin - Rock and Roll
 Metallica - Orion
 Bruce Springsteen - Streets of Philadelphia
 Alice Cooper - Poison
 Foo Fighters - My Hero
 Kansas - Fight Fire With Fire
 Tom Petty - Mary Jane's Last Dance
 U - Vertigo
 Chris Isaak - Wicked Game
 Jefferson Airplane - Somebody to Love
 Live - Lightning Crashes
 Eagles - Hotel California
 Thin Lizzy - Killer on the loose
 Fleetwood Mac - Little Lies
 Pearl Jam - Black
 Dire Straits - Lady Writer
 Stone Temple Pilots - All In The Suit That You Wear
 Nazareth - This Flight Tonight
 Metallica - Master Of Puppets
 Foreigner - Hot Blooded
 REM - Shiny Happy People
 Dr Feelgood - Milk And Alcohol
 Guns'n Roses - You Could Be Mine
 Green Day - Long View
 Deep Purple - Speed King
 The Clash - This is Radio Clash
 Foo Fighters - Low
 REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You
 Iron Maiden -  Minutes To Midnight
 Kinks - Sunny afternoon
 HIM - Poison Girl
 Creedence Clearwater Revival - Run Through The Jungle
 Billy Idol - Sweet Sixteen
 Metallica - Enter sandman
 Metallica - Master Of Puppets
 Pearl Jam - Oceans
 Tom Petty - Refugee
 Skunk Anansie - Hedonism
 Jethro Tull - Aqualung
 U - Sweetest Thing
 Nazareth - Broken Down Angel
 cc - The Wall Street Shuffle
 The White Stripes - Seven Nation Army
 AC-DC - Thunderstruck
 Status Quo - Roll Over Lay Down
 Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven
 Dire Straits - Calling Elvis
 Beatles - Sgt Peppers lonely hearts club band
 Kansas - Dust in the Wind
 INXS - Need You Tonight
 Frank Zappa - Dirty love
 Van Halen - Hot For Teacher
 Joan Osborne - One Of Us
 Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra
 Backyard Babies - Brand new hate
 Motley Crue - Dr Feelgood
 Poison - Every Rose Has Its Thorn
 Bad Company - Can't Get Enough
 The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil
 Kiss - Mr Speed
 Eric Clapton - I Shot The Sheriff
 Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark
 Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine
 Aerosmith - Girls Of Summer
 Nirvana - Breed
 Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son
 REM - Losing my religion
 Gary Moore - Empty Rooms
 AC-DC - Are You Ready
 U - New Year's Day
 Thin Lizzy - Waiting for an alibi
 Alice Cooper - Department Of Youth
 Def Leppard - Women
 Rolling Stones - As Tears Go By
 David Bowie - Changes
 Green Day - When I Come Around
 DIO - Don't Talk To Strangers
 Kiss - King Of The Night Time World
 Thin Lizzy - The boys are back in town
 Metallica - Don't Tread On Me
 Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song
 Bon Jovi - Blaze of Glory
 AC-DC - Givin the Dog a Bone
 ZZ-Top - Sleeping Bag
 Police - Roxanne
 Motley Crue - Without You
 Van Halen - You Really Got Me
 Billy Idol - Dancing With Myself
 Queen - Killer Queen
 Van Halen - Jump
 Whitesnake - Is This Love
 Jimi Hendrix - The Wind Cries Mary
 U - With Or Without You
 Metallica - Holier Than Thou
 Guns N' Roses - Live And Let Die
 The Rolling Stones - Miss You
 Talisman - I'll be Waiting?
 Iron Maiden - The Final Frontier
  Doors Down - When I'm Gone
 Status Quo - Rockin' All Over The World
 Rolling Stones - Under my thumb
 Kiss - Got To Choose
 Aerosmith - Hole In My Soul
 Gary Moore - Over The Hills And Far Away
 REM - Whats the frequency kenneth
 Foreigner - Urgent
 AC-DC - Girls Got Rhythm
 David Bowie - Space Oddity
 Ozzy Osbourne - Gets Me Through
 Tom Petty - Don't Come Around Here No More
 The Doors - People Are Strange
 Aerosmith - Love In An Elevator
 Guns N' Roses - Nightrain
 Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Heard It Through The Grapevine
 U - Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me
 Eric Clapton - Cocaine
 The Verve - The Drugs Don't Work
 Led Zeppelin - Black Dog
 Queen - Don't Stop Me Now
 Nirvana - Lake Of Fire
 Gary Moore - Wild Frontier
 AC-DC - It's A Long Way To The Top (If You Wanna Rock And Roll)
 Iggy Pop - Lust For Life
 Kiss - Cmon And Love Me
 Free - All Right Now
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - My Friends
 Deep Blue Something - Breakfast At Tiffany's
 Europe - I'll Cry for You
 Offspring - The Kids Arenït Alright
 Black Sabbath - Voodoo
 Aerosmith - Living On The Edge
 Van Halen - Why Can't This Be Love
 Yes - Owner Of A Lonely Heart
 Bruce Springsteen - The River
 The Clash - I Fought the Law
 Rammstein - Amerika
 Rainbow - All Night Long
 Def Leppard - Armageddon It
 Toto - Rosanna
 AC-DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap
 Puddle of Mudd - She Hates Me
 Ugly Kid Joe - Everything About You
 Gary Moore - Don't Take Me For A Loser
 Europe - Carrie
 Guns'n Roses - November Rain
 Queen - Under Pressure
 The J Geils Band - Centerfold
 Bon Jovi - Always
 Creedence Clearwater Revival - I See A Bad Moon Rising
 Guns N' Roses - Think About You
 The Clash - London Calling
 Metallica - Turn The Page
 U - Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses
 AC-DC - Ride On
 Hammerfall - Hearts On Fire
 Tom Petty - Into The Great Wide Open
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge
 Kiss - Hard Luck Woman
 Anouk - Nobody's Wife
 Whitesnake - Here I Go Again
 Oasis - Don't Look Back In Anger
 Foreigner - Cold As Ice
 Accept - Balls To The Wall
 Deep Purple - Hush
 Slade - Run Run Away
 Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm
 Third Eye Blind - Semi-Charmed Life
 Motorhead - Ace Of Spades
 Ozzy Osbourne - Mr Crowley
 Creedence Clearwater Revival - Down On The Corner
 Scorpions - Wind of Change
 Bon Jovi - You Give Love a Bad Name
 Bruce Springsteen - Cover Me
 Rolling Stones - Jumpin jack flash
 Thin Lizzy - Dancing in the moonlight
 The Who - My Generation
 Motley Crue - Home Sweet Home
 The Ramones - Rockaway Beach
 Green Day - Basket Case
 David Bowie - Ashes To Ashes
 Nirvana - Come As You Are
 ZZ-Top - Rough Boy
 Queen - A Kind Of Magic
 Europe - Cherokee
 Ugly Kid Joe - Cat's In The Cradle
 AC-DC - Big Balls
 Edwyn Collins - A Girl Like You
 Kiss - God of thunder
 Rod Stewart - Maggie May
 Ozzy Osbourne - Bark At The Moon
 Billy Idol - Cradle Of Love
 Foo Fighters - DOA
 Deep Purple - You Fool No One
 Van Halen - And The Cradle Will Rock
 Jimi Hendrix - Crosstown Traffic
 Meat Loaf - Dead Ringer For Love
 Janis Joplin - Piece Of My Heart
 Black Sabbath - Time Machine
 Iggy Pop - Real Wild Child (Wild One)
 U - Staring At The Sun
 Whitesnake - Fool For Your Loving
 Creed - My Sacrifice
 Jeff Beck - I Ain't Superstitious
 Motley Crue - Kickstart My Heart
 T-Rex - Get It On
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - By The Way
 Kiss - Psycho circus
 Bon Jovi - Born to Be My Baby
 Mott the hoople - All The Young Dudes
 Aerosmith - I Don't Want To Miss A Thing
 Deep Purple - Stormbringer
 Thin Lizzy - Jailbreak
 Liquido - Narcotic
 Hole - Doll Parts
 Queen - Death on Two Legs
 The Black Crowes - Hard to Handle
 Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues
 Foo Fighters - All My Life
 Led Zeppelin - Fool in the Rain
 Lenny Kravitz - Are You Gonna Go My Way
 City Boy - ---
 Scorpions - Still Loving You
 Metallica - One
 Alice Cooper - Elected
 U - I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For
 Ebba Gr”n -  Grader
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - The zephyr song
 Black Sabbath - Tomorrow's Dream
 Guns'n Roses -  Yesterdays
 Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down
 AC-DC - You Shook Me All Night Long
 Van Halen - Dreams
 Bryan Adams - Cuts Like A Knife
 Bruce Springsteen - Dancing in the Dark
 Nirvana - Lithium
 Bruce Springteen - Brilliant Disguise
 Semisonic - Closing Time
 Bachman-Turner Overdrive - You Ain`t Seen Nothing Yet
 Neil Young - Heart Of Gold
 Deep Purple - Kentucky Woman
 Kiss - Strutter
 DIO - Rainbow In The Dark
 Billy Idol-  Rebel Yell
 AC-DC - Hells Bells
 Pearl Jam - Alive
 Def Leppard - Love Bites
 Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze
 Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears
 Bruce Springsteen - Better Days
 The Police - Walking on the Moon
 John Mellencamp - Small Town
 Sweet - Fox On The Run
 Nickelback - Someday
 The Rolling Stones - Rock And A Hard Place
 Black Sabbath - Neon Knights
 AC-DC - Back in Black
 The Rolling Stones - Start Me Up
 Motley Crue - Wild Side
 Creedence Clearwater Revival - Proud Mary
 Lou Reed - Dirty Blvd
 Skid Row -  And Life
 Alice Cooper - School's Out
 INXS - New Sensation
 Ebba Gr”n - Die mauer
 Thin Lizzy - Rosalie
 The Cult - She sells sanctuary
 Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
 Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
 Toto - Africa
 Stone Temple Pilots - Plush
 Rainbow - Kill The King
 Deep Purple - Fireball
 U - One
 Led Zeppelin - Heartbreaker
 Aerosmith - Rag Doll
 DIO - We Rock
 The Boomtown Rats - I Don't Like Mondays
 Ebba Gr”n - Staten & kapitalet
 Twisted Sister - I Wanna Rock
 Guns'n Roses -  Dont Cry
 AC-DC - Let Me Put My Love into You
 Rolling Stones - Beast of burden
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication
 Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone
 Tom Petty - Learning To Fly
 Meat Loaf - Bat Out Of Hell
 Whitesnake - Love Ain't No Stranger
 Ozzy Osbourne - Perry Mason
 Kiss - Deuce
 Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name
 Bryan Adams - Run To You
 ZZ-Top - Gimme All Your Lovin'
 Pink Floyd - Time
 Status Quo - In The Army Now
 Van Halen - Runnin' With The Devil
 DAD - Laugh 'N' A Half
 Metallica - Wherever I May Roam
 Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way
 Queen - The Show Must Go On
 Def Leppard - Animal
 The Ramones - Blitzkrieg Bop
 DIO - Rock 'N' Roll Children
 Bon Jovi - It's My Life
 Scorpions - No One Like You
 Beatles - Come together
 AC-DC - Sin City
 Slade - My Oh My
 The Doors - Light My Fire
 Alice Cooper - No More Mr Nice Guy
 Faith No More - Epic
 Cheap trick - The Flame
 Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love
 Boston - More Than A Feeling
 ZZ-Top - La Grange
 Guns'n Roses - Mr Brownstone
 David Bowie - Starman
 Mr Big - To Be With You
 Roxy Music - Love Is The Drug
 WASP - Wild Child
 Nazareth - Love Hurts
 The Ramones - Pet Sematary
 Deep Purple - Woman From Tokyo
 AC-DC - Hard As A Rock
 Queen - Radio Ga Ga
 Kiss - Love Gun
 Metallica - Until It Sleeps
 Soul Asylum - Runaway Train
 Tom Petty - Free Falling
 U - Where The Streets Have No Name
 Sweet - Action
 Creed - With Arms Wide Open
 Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe
 Alannah Myles - Black Velvet
 Europe - Rock the Night
 Gary Moore - Out In The Fields
 Black Sabbath - Changes
 Bruce Springteen - Badlands
 Soundgarden - Spoonman
 Europe - Superstitious
 Rolling Stones - Its only rock n roll
 Alice Cooper - He's Back (The Man Behind The Mask)
 Kinks - Lola
 T-Rex - Children of the Revolution
 The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony
 Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love
 Journey - Separate Ways
 Def Leppard - lets get rocked
 Imperiet - CC Cowboys
 Deep Purple - Space Truckin' ( Remix)
 Dire Straits - Money For Nothing
 Iron Maiden - Flight of Icarus
 U - Beautiful Day
 ZZ-Top - Viva Las Vegas
 Metallica - Welcome Home
 Derek and the Dominos - Layla
 Europe - The Final Countdown
 Lenny Kravitz - American Woman
 Motley Crue - Same Ol' Situation [SOS]
 Sex Pistols - Pretty Vacant
 Beatles - A Hard Day's Night
 Bon Jovi - Bed of Roses
 Pink Floyd - Run Like Hell
 Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown
 Iron Maiden - The Wicker Man
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Breaking The Girl
 Billy Idol - White Wedding
 Metallica - Nothing Else Matters
 Pearl Jam - Jeremy
 Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar
 Guns'n Roses - Patience
 REM - Man on the moon
 Judas Priest - United
 Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild
 Extreme - More Than Words
 Rush - Something For Nothing
 Janis Joplin - Me And Bobby McGee
 Ozzy Osbourne - I Just Want You
 Iggy Pop - The Passenger
 Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall
 Creed - Higher
 Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar on Me
 White Lion - When The Children Cry
 Metallica - The Memory Remains
 David Bowie - ''Heroes''
 AC-DC - Safe In New York City
 Guns N' Roses - It's So Easy
 Iron Maiden - Be Quick Or Be Dead
 Queen - Hammer to fall
 Foo Fighters - Best of You
 Journey - Don't Stop Believin'
 Meat Loaf - I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That)
 Green Day - Minority
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around the World
 Creedence Clearwater Revival - Up Around The Bend
 T-Rex - Metal Guru
 Imperiet - Var E Vargen
 Bryan Adams - Somebody
 Alice in chains - Man In The Box
 Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer
 Kiss - Sure know something
 Kiss - I Love It Loud
 Europe - Open Your Heart
 George Thorogood and The Destroyers - Bad to the Bone
 Rolling Stones - Mixed emotions
 Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun
 Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven
 Iron Maiden - The Evil That Men Do
 Metallica - Of Wolf And Man
 Bon Jovi - Runaway
 Eagle-Eye Cherry - Save Tonight
Guns'n Roses - Civil War
 Rainbow - Man On The Silver Mountain
 Atomic Swing - Smile
 AC-DC - Stiff Upper Lip
 Gary Moore - Blood Of Emeralds
 Neil Young - Old Man
 Def Leppard - Hysteria
 Toto - Hold The Line
 ZZ-Top - Tush
 Ebba Gr”n - Schessie
 Black Sabbath - Hole In The Sky
 Bryan Adams - Heaven
 Led Zeppelin - Communication Breakdown
 Tom Robinson Band - --- Motorway
 REM - Everybody hurts
 Motley Crue - Looks That Kill
 Rage Against the Machine - Killing In The Name
 Ian Dury - Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll
 Aerosmith - Amazing
 Sator - I Wanna Go Home
 Bruce Springteen - I'm On Fire
 Van Halen - Dance The Night Away
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away
 Bryan Adams - Summer Of 
 AC-DC - Shake a Leg
 Guns N' Roses - My Michelle
 Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls
 The Darkness - I Believe In A Thing Called Love
 Kiss - Cold Gin
 The Pretenders - Brass In Pocket
 Asia - Heat Of The Moment
 Iron Maiden - Wasted Years
 Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing
 The Knack - My Sharona
 Thin Lizzy - Don't believe a word
 Backyard Babies - Minus Celsius
 U - Mysterious Ways
 Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly
 Bruce Springsteen - Human Touch
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Soul To Squeeze
 Status Quo - Whatever You Want
 David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust
 Neil Young - Rockin' In The Free World
 Counting Crows - Mr Jones
 Danzig - Mother
 Golden Earring - Radar Love
 The Return - BYE BYE JOHNNY
 The Smashing Pumpkins - 
 Metallica - Fade To Black
 New York Dolls - Personality Crisis
 The Hellacopters - Toys And Flavors
 Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box
 Kiss - Calling Dr Love
 Rammstein - Du Hast
 U - The Unforgetable Fire
 AC-DC - Beating Around The Bush
 The Cult - Fire Woman
 Ozzy Osbourne - Mama, I'm Coming Home
 Bon Jovi - Keep the Faith
 The Clash - Train in Vain
 The Doors - Love Her Madly
 Alice Cooper - Hey Stoopid
 Led Zeppelin - D'Yer Mak'er
 Thin Lizzy - Sarah
 Weezer - Buddy Holly
 Nationalteatern - Livet „r en fest
 Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning
 Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills
 Kiss - Shout It Out Loud
 Guns N' Roses - Rocket Queen
 Ebba Gr”n - Mamma Pappa Barn
 Ram Jam - Black Betty
 Nirvana - Rape me
 Kiss - Do you love me
 Skid Row - I Remember You
 Deep Purple - Demon's Eye
 Bruce Springteen - Working On The Highway
 Metallica - The Unforgiven II
 Def Leppard - Run Riot
 Hanoi Rocks - People Like Me
 Rolling Stones - Love is strong
 Lenny Kravitz - Always On The Run
 Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight
 Europe - Let The Good Times Rock
 AC-DC - Rock 'N' Roll Damnation
 Ebba Gr”n - We're only in it for the drugs
 Queensryche - I Don't Believe In Love
 Sniff'n' The Tears - Drivers Seat
 Hooters - All you zoombies
 U - Stay (Faraway, So Close!)
 AC-DC - Problem Child
 Guns N' Roses - You're Crazy
 Aerosmith - Jaded
 Judas Priest - Turbo Lover
 Black Sabbath -  Jerusalem
 Green Day - Good Riddance
 Queen - I Want It All
 David Bowie - Young Americans
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside
 Iron Maiden - The Clairvoyant
 Rolling Stones - Honky tonk women
 The Ramones - Sheena Is A Punk Rocker
 Kiss -  Man
 No Doubt - Don't Speak
 The Scorpions - Backstage Queen
 Metallica - Hero Of The Day
 Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms
 Bon Jovi - I'll Be There for You
 Alice Cooper - Elected - Copy
 Van Halen - Love Walks In
 Supertramp - The Logical Song
 Guns N' Roses - Out To Get Me
 Alice in chains - Rooster
 Gary Moore - Parisienne Walkways
 Nickelback - How You Remind Me
 Genesis - Land of Confusion
 AC-DC - Dog Eat Dog
 Offspring - Self Steem
 Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child
 Skunk Anansie - Weak
 Aerosmith - Pink
 Survivor - Burning Heart
 Europe - Prisoners in Paradise
 Rainbow - I Surrender
 Nirvana - Polly
 Ozzy Osbourne - Back On Earth
 Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son
 Ulf Lundell - (Oh La La) Jag Vill Ha Dej
 Queen - I Want To Break Free
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Aeroplane
 DAD - Sleeping my day away
 Radiohead - Creep
 Bon Jovi - Lay Your Hands On Me
 Rolling Stones - Anybody seen my baby
 T-Rex - th Century Boy
 Led Zeppelin - Misty Mountain Hop
 Def Leppard - Rocket
 AC-DC - Overdose
 ZZ-Top - Sharp Dressed Man
 Ebba Gr”n - Ung och k†t
 Patti Smith - People Have The Power
 Metallica - My Friend Of Misery
 Bob Seger - Old Time Rock n Roll
 Guns'n Roses - Welcome To The Jungle
 Motorhead - Bomber
 Ozzy Osbourne - Shot In The Dark
 Kiss - Lick It Up
 DIO - Holy Diver
 Judas Priest - You've got another thing comin
 Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction
 Ratt - Lay It Down
 Saxon - Princess of the Night
 WASP - I Wanna Be Somebody
 Iron Maiden - Aces High
 Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion
 Guns'n Roses - Paradise City
 Nazareth - Razamanaz
 Aerosmith - Janies Got a Gun
 Neil Young - My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue)
 Frank Zappa - Dancin' fool
 Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
 Docent D”d - Solglas”gon
 Iron Maiden - The Trooper
 Twisted Sister - The Kids Are Back
 Queensryche - Silent Lucidity
 AC-DC - If You Want Blood (You've Got It)
 Thin Lizzy - Whisky in the jar
 Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast
 Jimi Hendrix - Foxey Lady
 Motley Crue - Smokin' In The Boys
 Black Sabbath - War Pigs
 Motorhead - Killed By Death
 Nirvana - In Bloom
 Rush - Tom Sawyer
 UFO - Doctor Doctor
 Foo Fighters - Times Like These
 Supertramp - Give A Little Bit
 Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends
 AC-DC - For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)



I may have forgotten a few, though. 667 songs in total.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> Mother Of Playlists......

Click to collapse




I didn't read it but I saw Zappa in there somewhere so I'm just gonna assume the rest is all good


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jul 14, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I didn't read it but I saw Zappa in there somewhere so I'm just gonna assume the rest is all good

Click to collapse



:thumbup: Joe's Garage is my favorite album. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"~Rush

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## CB620 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I didn't read it but I saw Zappa in there somewhere so I'm just gonna assume the rest is all good

Click to collapse



I love rock classics.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 14, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> :thumbup: Joe's Garage is my favorite album.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






> "It was a fifty-four
> With a mashed up door
> And a cheesy little amp
> With a sign on the front said fender champ"

Click to collapse





Also, this........


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 14, 2012)

This thread is slooooow tonight.....


----------



## a.cid (Jul 14, 2012)

In the end - linkin park


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 14, 2012)

Snow White Queen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> This thread is slooooow tonight.....

Click to collapse



I shared 667 songs to listen to. That oughtta cover the night, eh? ;D


----------



## Jbluna (Jul 14, 2012)

Nujabes (R.I.P) ft Shing02 - Luv Sic Parts 1-5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu-0619LfyY
Best 24 minutes of my life


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> I shared 667 songs to listen to. That oughtta cover the night, eh? ;D

Click to collapse



So what you're saying is that you kiled the thread...?? 







&


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> So what you're saying is that you kiled the thread...??

Click to collapse



Don't think so, mate.


----------



## codlab (Jul 14, 2012)

Knights of Cydonia - Muse

My favorite one


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> *Note: Damn long list!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



alot of that list makes me feel thirteen again 

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jul 14, 2012)

Memphis May Fire's new album! Boomshockalocka!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## nirajpant7 (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anybody on here listen to hip-hop? I haven't seen much in the thread.
Anyways, Big K.R.I.T - Boobie Miles


----------



## husam666 (Jul 15, 2012)

The Great Beyond - REM


----------



## jt.one (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Trublood_ (Jul 15, 2012)

"We are Born" Album by Sia. That woman does know how to sing 

Sent from my Brazilian Galaxy Pop


----------



## thelowend (Jul 15, 2012)

nirajpant7 said:


> Does anybody on here listen to hip-hop? I haven't seen much in the thread.
> Anyways, Big K.R.I.T - Boobie Miles

Click to collapse



Of course...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 15, 2012)

Prodigy - Smack My B***h Up
(Rave Days  

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## ÜBER™ (Jul 15, 2012)

Sent From My Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## moparty (Jul 15, 2012)

ÜBER™ said:


> Sent From My Sprint Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



FOR TOday!!!! That's what Willis is talking about!!!!

Sent from my GNeX and certified Flash Addict!


----------



## Jbluna (Jul 15, 2012)

Marcus D - Long Live Nujabes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1u7JQCB7ro
Marcus D - Universal Language
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bFqXvIhb2M
Thomas Prime - Molotov World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a4cYPEZqGo&feature=g-all-u
Marcus D & Emancipator - Kindred Spirit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi1w5DkgVck&feature=relmfu


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jul 15, 2012)

YEAH 3x BY CHRIS BROWN


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 15, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> YEAH 3x BY CHRIS BROWN

Click to collapse


----------



## Nezys (Jul 15, 2012)

Fear of the Dark by Iron Maiden \m/

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is some gangsta heavy metal  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qTIGg3I5y8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 15, 2012)

Deadmau5 - Some Chords
(4x4=12 is a great album)

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 15, 2012)

Knife Party - Bonfire
Great song, amazing EP

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## elevul (Jul 16, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thos25 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hands in the sky (big shot)
By: Straylight Run

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## citizenman (Jul 16, 2012)

the allman brothers - eat a peach


----------



## Dubs devious (Jul 16, 2012)

Foster the people - waste <3

Sent from my LG-MS690 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 16, 2012)

Trublood_ said:


> "We are Born" Album by Sia. That woman does know how to sing
> 
> Sent from my Brazilian Galaxy Pop

Click to collapse



Yes she does.



GuyInTheCorner said:


> Prodigy - Smack My B***h Up
> (Rave Days
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



Yeah I like that song, the title always reminds me of Benga's Smack Your ***** Up. I love that video, damnit now I have to go watch it.
Everybody should check this out, it's tits.



GuyInTheCorner said:


> Deadmau5 - Some Chords
> (4x4=12 is a great album)
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



4x4 is def a great album, prob my fav out of all of his. I'm gonna throw it to the left and say Animal Rights is my fav on it, although Raise your Weapon is effin legendary. 



GuyInTheCorner said:


> Knife Party - Bonfire
> Great song, amazing EP
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



Anything KP is nasty dirty grimey filth! I'm so glad a couple of them decided to split off from Pendulum to do the KP side project. I bet Pendulum is salty over it though lol. Tomorrow I will post my new decals (including KP) in the OT Images thread.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 16, 2012)

Swimming Pools (Drank) - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jul 16, 2012)

Iridescent - Linkin Park

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 16, 2012)

93 Til Infinity - Souls Of Mischief


----------



## ÜBER™ (Jul 16, 2012)

Sent From My Sprint Galaxy Nexus


----------



## elevul (Jul 16, 2012)

This group is kinda awesome with the stories.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 16, 2012)

Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping up to Boston


----------



## leo321 (Jul 16, 2012)

Live and Let Die- Paul McCartney 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Aiwa (Jul 16, 2012)

Mac Miller - Up All Night


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 16, 2012)

RHCP - Under The Bridge


----------



## bee mcfly (Jul 16, 2012)

Control system by ab-soul is an amazing project check it out 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheAddict94 (Jul 16, 2012)

ADTR - 2nd Sucks


----------



## deviler (Jul 16, 2012)

LIT -My Own Worst Enemy


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 17, 2012)

Bombtrack by Rage against the machine.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good morning song. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 17, 2012)

Dananananakroyd-Muscle Memory


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 17, 2012)

Birdy Nam Nam's Jaded Future EP is out today!!


----------



## SilentStormer (Jul 17, 2012)

Obsession- Neilio
I love Monstercat 

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ÜBER™ (Jul 17, 2012)

Sent From My Toro+ via SkyBlue Tapatalk


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 17, 2012)

Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 17, 2012)

Five Finger Death Punch - A Place To Die

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 17, 2012)

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 17, 2012)

Escape the Fate - Situations

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## veeman (Jul 17, 2012)

I usually don't listen to a lot of dubstep but I think this is done tastefully.

http://m.youtube.com/?reload=9&rdm=m74hr96g6#/watch?v=8ivKpyojbq4


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2012)

Radiohead - Paranoid android


----------



## iok1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Random - Spontaneous devotion 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## thelowend (Jul 17, 2012)

Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been listening to Protomen - Father of Death act II for over a month now! 

this band is so awesome if your into the story of megaman


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 18, 2012)

You shook me all night long-AC/DC


----------



## Bodisson (Jul 18, 2012)

Leningrad Cowboys & The Alexandrov Red Army ensamble: Stairway to heaven


----------



## animatedbreak (Jul 18, 2012)

Blood is the Price for Glory - Ensifierum


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 18, 2012)

Power Circle


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2012)

Bass Cannon -Flux Pavilion


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jul 19, 2012)

Somebody that I used to know - Gotye 

This song is stuck in my head lol

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jul 19, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Somebody that I used to know - Gotye
> 
> This song is stuck in my head lol
> 
> Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

www.kera.org/2012/07/18/inside-the-hacker-world/ 

An episode that many of you might be interested in.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 19, 2012)

Make My - The Roots


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 19, 2012)

Dio - Rainbow in the dark


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 19, 2012)

HiiiPower - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2012)

Foster The People
--the lyrics of pumped up kicks--:cyclops:

I ****ing love utube fights!!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBo1FTZm0Bg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Dubstep
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 19, 2012)

Amor De Loca Juventud - Linkin Park?


----------



## confidant (Jul 19, 2012)

You're not alone——Shayne Ward


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## mtmerrick (Jul 19, 2012)

Audience of One ~ Rise Against

(Pandora)


-Sent from my Icecream Sandwich


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 19, 2012)

Crack rock-Frank Ocean

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yash295 (Jul 19, 2012)

Superman-eminem. Old is Gold!!! 

Sent from my GT-Xperia S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sol7_v (Jul 19, 2012)

When I can't Sing - SE7EN  coz that will happen to me once i going to Japan fir Study Law next year 

Sent from my SHV-E210S Galaxy S III using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> www.kera.org/2012/07/18/inside-the-hacker-world/
> 
> An episode that many of you might be interested in.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I'm interested, but out of thanks. How was it? I have it bookmarked so I can come back and listen when I'm not in the office. I REALLY REALLY REALLY want to see We Are Legion, the trailer gets me so hyped. But I cant find a release date for it anywhere.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by boborone<br />
> >
> >
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Pretty good interview. Unlike most with the show, you get the jest of the book and don't feel the need to read it. I want to pick up the book now. It was cool to find out what happened to alot of the people I follow on twitter like lulzboat and such. She said there is talks of a movie to be made from it. And I'm going to have to check out the one you mentioned.

I listen to NPR almost all day. The local station, KERA is one of the top ranked in the country for it's programming. If you like that sort of radio, check out the app and listen to KERA. Think comes on from 1 to 3 iirc. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## SilentStormer (Jul 19, 2012)

Disconnected- Pegboard Nerds

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Pasacio (Jul 19, 2012)

SABATAN - Uprising


----------



## Orange_furball (Jul 19, 2012)

Pasacio said:


> SABATAN - Uprising

Click to collapse



...Muse - Uprising...

No no. Actually Muse's cover of Feeling Good. 

sent from a phone or tablet using an app.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9H45weHwR0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Angel forte
Megamix
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Pretty good interview. Unlike most with the show, you get the jest of the book and don't feel the need to read it. I want to pick up the book now. It was cool to find out what happened to alot of the people I follow on twitter like lulzboat and such. She said there is talks of a movie to be made from it. And I'm going to have to check out the one you mentioned.
> 
> I listen to NPR almost all day. The local station, KERA is one of the top ranked in the country for it's programming. If you like that sort of radio, check out the app and listen to KERA. Think comes on from 1 to 3 iirc.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Alright sweet, I will check it out.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

ConeCrew said:


> Skrillex - FIrst Of The Year

Click to collapse



CALL 911 NOW!! And tell them that someone is trying to reach the 10 post limit by posting in OT!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 19, 2012)

Boten anna
English subs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7iU0GGVco8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (Jul 19, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> CALL 911 NOW!! And tell them that someone is trying to reach the 10 post limit by posting in OT!

Click to collapse



AWWWWWWW I'm telling! Jkjk 


 ESPN Radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Alright sweet, I will check it out.

Click to collapse








Right she is interviewing an English lady about her book on England's involvement in the American cival war.

The other station is music. They play all kinds of music not played on the radio or even before mainstream picks it up.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

Opium smoking on NPR 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, they have a really wide range of topics.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Wow, they have a really wide range of topics.

Click to collapse



Yeah man. I love NPR. It is current and past events and shows from around the world. It doesn't have a point to make left or right. Just good programming. But you can definitely tell when they are interviewing politicians, the interviewer has a dem affiliation, but even then, it's pretty straight reporting. The World is on now and they're talking about illegal arms trading. They talk about everything. Expands your mind and gives you perspective on things you thought you knew.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah man. I love NPR. It is current and past events and shows from around the world. It doesn't have a point to make left or right. Just good programming. But you can definitely tell when they are interviewing politicians, the interviewer has a dem affiliation, but even then, it's pretty straight reporting. The World is on now and they're talking about illegal arms trading. They talk about everything. Expands your mind and gives you perspective on things you thought you knew.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



+1.
I've discovered so many amazing bands on NPR, it's unbelievable. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 19, 2012)

Kanye West - I Don't Like ft. Pusha T, Chief Keef, Jadakiss & Big Sean


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> +1.
> I've discovered so many amazing bands on NPR, it's unbelievable.
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



I learned of the black keys and learned Adele was English on the local music station. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## fn1046 (Jul 19, 2012)

"Mr. Highway's thinking about the end" A Day to Remeber


----------



## Nezys (Jul 19, 2012)

Painkiller by Judas Priest

Heavy metal for the masses \„/

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 19, 2012)

Home Again by Blackmore's Night

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 19, 2012)

boborone said:


> I learned of the black keys and learned Adele was English on the local music station.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



I used to tune into  indie music. Bombay Bicycle Club, Arcade Fire, Los Campesinos, Best Coast, etc.. 
Used to listen to them before they were popular and feel hip 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## fallendown (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm listening to The Anix, been listening to them for the past few weeks. They truly are amazing and have a sound that's different.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nezys (Jul 19, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Home Again by Blackmore's Night
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



Great song!!
I love "Shadow of the moon" by Blackmore's Night 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## bayaku (Jul 19, 2012)

Forró Pegado - Vó to estourado
Kkkkkk brazilian song

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## ÜBER™ (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2012)

For ctm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vyj1C8ogtE&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 20, 2012)

Listening to
Pepper
Song..... no control

plays by prison rules


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 20, 2012)

Burning in the Skies - Linkin Park


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WIsRsg4MRY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Dubstep drops
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2012)

One more night -Maroon 5


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jul 20, 2012)

Give Me All Your Love - WAKAKO

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtmerrick (Jul 20, 2012)

Speak Of The Devil ~ Sum 41 

(on Pandora)


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



No comment.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



so thats how he sells his stuff on the world market,


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 20, 2012)

Klaypex - Lights


----------



## husam666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 20, 2012)

Trophy Scars' new album. I think they're liars though; they claim to be from Jersey but their Southern Rock/Blues skills give the lie to that.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)

OH SNAP!!'s "Trapstorm"
Its a remix of Darude's Sandstorm (old memories) with a tick that reminds me of oldschool southern rap and a burst of bass that has sounded distorted on every speaker I have heard it on so far. I can't wait to hear it on a decent set of subs, wish I still had my subs.


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 20, 2012)

The Don - Nas


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> OH SNAP!!'s "Trapstorm"
> Its a remix of Darude's Sandstorm (old memories) with a tick that reminds me of oldschool southern rap and a burst of bass that has sounded distorted on every speaker I have heard it on so far. I can't wait to hear it on a decent set of subs, wish I still had my subs.

Click to collapse



You're not old enough to know about either sandstorm or southern rap. :what:

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> You're not old enough to know about either sandstorm or southern rap. :what:
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Well I'm 27, so I'm guessing I would have been about 17 when Sandstorm came out?. That's not too young right? And at one point in my life I only listened to Southern rap.. UGK - RIP Pimp C, Hypnotize Mindz, Trick Daddy, TRU, Outkast, Cee-Lo. I still like the old stuff, its the new stuff I dont like.

Edit: I was close.. according to Wiki:


> Ville Virtanen (born July 17, 1975), better known by his stage name Darude is a trance producer and DJ from Eura, Hinnerjoki, Finland. Debuting in 1995, he released the hit single "Sandstorm" in late 1999 and subsequent album Before the Storm. His music is characterized by its progressive/uplifting style.

Click to collapse



So I would have been 15, but I wasn't as big into EDM at that time as I am now so I probably heard it a few years later.


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Well I'm 27, so I'm guessing I would have been about 17 when Sandstorm came out?. That's not too young right? And at one point in my life I only listened to Southern rap.. UGK - RIP Pimp C, Hypnotize Mindz, Trick Daddy, TRU, Outkast, Cee-Lo. I still like the old stuff, its the new stuff I dont like.

Click to collapse



I'm 28. You talk like you're fresh outa high school haha

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm 28. You talk like you're fresh outa high school haha
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Lol, as in trying to speak correctly like I just took a vocabulary class? Or as in young and hip slang?
I went to every high school in my area (all with different slang terms), was raised by yankee parents in the south, and lived outside of Chicago for about two years in my late teens. So I dont really talk like any particular group of people, I have always been different wherever I am. In the south I sound like a yankee, in the north I sound like a hick. I guess you could call me diverse, or a mix breed haha.


----------



## boborone (Jul 20, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Lol, as in trying to speak correctly like I just took a vocabulary class? Or as in young and hip slang?
> I went to every high school in my area (all with different slang terms), was raised by yankee parents in the south, and lived outside of Chicago for about two years in my late teens. So I dont really talk like any particular group of people, I have always been different wherever I am. In the south I sound like a yankee, in the north I sound like a hick. I guess you could call me diverse, or a mix breed haha.

Click to collapse



Heinz 57 mutt.

No man. Just talk young as in call things our age old and into all things from the now.

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Heinz 57 mutt.

Click to collapse



Hahaha, yup that's right.



boborone said:


> No man. Just talk young as in call things our age old and into all things from the now.

Click to collapse



Yeah I definitely try to keep up with current things and be progressive as apposed to getting set in my ways. Maybe its because I dont have any kids, that's probably what it is. I do have those "You damn kids!!" moments though where I just facepalm.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jul 20, 2012)

Despite your love of Skrillex you're an alright guy, Pirate.

Brought to you by the letters "M" "I" "U" "I"


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you sir, I apreciate it. I do tend to obsess over certain artists.


----------



## trell959 (Jul 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bob Marley - No Woman No Cry

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## bsmitty83 (Jul 21, 2012)

Immortal technique - dance with the devil 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda premium


----------



## apavboy (Jul 21, 2012)

Woo Boost-Rusko

Sent from my CM7 Atrix 4G


----------



## CB620 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 22, 2012)

Avicii Levels

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

The adventure club on 102.1 KEDG

http://www.iheart.com/live/2815/?autoplay=true
^listen live

http://twitter.com/advclub
^Josh's twitter

http://www.kdge.com/main.html
^Main station's site


----------



## leezrd (Jul 23, 2012)

Classic hardcore

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Avicii Levels
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey wired, what you get by listening and reading NPR

http://www.npr.org/blogs/therecord/...t-transformed-the-american-rave-scene?ps=cprs


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey wired, what you get by listening and reading NPR
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/therecord/...t-transformed-the-american-rave-scene?ps=cprs

Click to collapse



That was a really good read. I have heard about the warehouse parties before but not in so much detail. The author talked about violence but not the love I've always experienced going to shows. Maybe it was different back then, but Ive never been to an EDM show that wasn't just all awesome, friendly, loving people. Thousands and thousands of just generally cool people just wanting to dance and have a good time. I am sure there are snakes in the grass here and there but I've never came in direct contact with any of them. It blew my mind to hear about the stabbing at the SHM show not too long ago, until I learned that Snoop Dog was also performing there. Not sure how that got left out of every bodies reporting.


----------



## shadowskorch (Jul 23, 2012)

Rocktronik - Pegboard Nerds


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> That was a really good read. I have heard about the warehouse parties before but not in so much detail. The author talked about violence but not the love I've always experienced going to shows. Maybe it was different back then, but Ive never been to an EDM show that wasn't just all awesome, friendly, loving people. Thousands and thousands of just generally cool people just wanting to dance and have a good time. I am sure there are snakes in the grass here and there but I've never came in direct contact with any of them. It blew my mind to hear about the stabbing at the SHM show not too long ago, until I learned that Snoop Dog was also performing there. Not sure how that got left out of every bodies reporting.

Click to collapse



In the edm scene I was raised with the greatest bunch of people you could ever meet. Too bad most have succumbed to drugs and we lost ties long ago. But we partied and partied hard. Had some of the greatest times I will never remember with those guys/girls. About 20 of us. We lived PLUR. The buddy system and having sober friends go with you was a rule we all lived by. We even got involved with eachother if a guy/girl from us was/wasn't on drugs and with another guy/girl that was/wasn't on drugs. Didn't want anything not asked for to be in our crew. (ex, if a guy was making our with our girl and had his hand on her boob, I might walk up and grab him and ask did she ask for it, that was our signal, everything was cool if you asked for it. Still affects my sex life nowadays, I ask for things)

But we would stick up for others not in our crew, or went to battle for people in it. Sex, drugs, people with bad vibes, we didn't put up with stupid ****. I'll never forget one time I was tripping hard on shrooms, they had to take em from me cause I was chasing the lil guys as they wriggled around my fingers. But later that night, I was making out with a girl and I heard David start into a guy, "PUT THAT UP", "There's a guy tripping over here, he doesn't need to see that". I asked David to come to me, gave him a big ole hug and went back to the girl. He had a knife I found out later. 

It's alot about who you hang out with that makes the scene. I've heard of girls going out with no buddy or no sober person and getting raped. Her first show. Now she listens to the music with me and in her bedroom alone. The Electric Daisy Carnival used to come to Dallas until last year when a kid OD'd. With my friends that wouldn't happen. You would be taken care of and told not to do that much. Hell you'd even have a girl say no real sweet and you give some to her and that's your partner. Not slutty. Just PLUR. Mainly "L". Lots of "L". I can't tell you how many piles I've been in. 

Yeah, man. I'm a hippy. I like to think a new age hippy.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)

That's how it should be, I've always went with smaller groups, never by myself. There are not enough people in my area that I know of to go in groups of 20. Only ate shrooms once in my life, and it wasn't at a show. I prefer Molly. She makes my life happier, more exciting, she makes me want to dance. I have to listen to that now lol. I like most hippies, I probably have more hippy friends than any other, um, "groups of people", for lack of a better word atm. My hippy friends, while they can get kind of wild/ goofy sometimes, are much more respectful and much more entertaining than my other friends. I always learn so much from them, whereas my other friends never want to learn any damn thing. The open mind and the lack of being brainwashed is the number one thing that attracts me to hippies. I wouldn't call myself one, but I don't really fit into any group. Well, if I was gonna classify myself as anything I guess it would have to be a nerd. Just because of my love of technology, gadgets, and video games and such.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 23, 2012)

Boborone and Wired...your conversations remind me of...






Awesome stuff guys :thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm watching SP and listening to this guy




sing the "imagination song" lol.
Spoiler alert, Curt Russell gets raped by christmas critters.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 23, 2012)

Painted in my heart by the cult


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jul 23, 2012)

intizar by DJ YAHEL


----------



## matixuk (Jul 23, 2012)

Nightwish


----------



## boborone (Jul 23, 2012)

conantroutman said:


>

Click to collapse



I heard them on the radio last night. Good **** man

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

Layla-Clapton


----------



## hoomoon (Jul 23, 2012)

Joe Jackson - The Duke album

Sent from my Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## xstayxposix (Jul 23, 2012)

Raining Excuses by A Loss For Words.

Anyone know 'em? :good:


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 23, 2012)

codycorexxx said:


> Raining Excuses by A Loss For Words.
> 
> Anyone know 'em? :good:

Click to collapse



Never heard of them before this - but thanks for the heads-up.  They deserve to do well.  Great, lively beat - and a powerful enough voice, without overpowering the rest of the band.

I was listening to Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon




Such a moving track, and one which never fails to get me to stop whatever I'm doing and just listen.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 23, 2012)

Slash - Sweet Child Of Mine
Happy Birthday Slash :')

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 23, 2012)

Children of Bodom - Somebody put something in my drink


*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## Aiwa (Jul 23, 2012)

This song. <3

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## punk23 (Jul 23, 2012)

IFU dirty---usher

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtyYcn0iApw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Ravers in the UK
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 24, 2012)

Boten anna

Sent from my SGH- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh5CiNKOaHY&feature=youtube_gdata_player using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Jul 24, 2012)

Karakoram2 said:


> Boten anna
> 
> Sent from my SGH- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh5CiNKOaHY&feature=youtube_gdata_player using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great song.. angel in the night great song also

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Benignoid (Jul 24, 2012)

fun.'s entire album "Aim and Ignite" amazing album, "Be calm" is my personal favorite from the album. 

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## elevul (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## plegdroid (Jul 24, 2012)

sent via carrier pigeon.


----------



## crojl (Jul 24, 2012)

Leventina - Revolution


----------



## prime_225 (Jul 24, 2012)

Champagne Supernova - Oasis.... one of my fav. songs.


----------



## dacorsa (Jul 24, 2012)

Vasco - vabbene vabbene così

Inviato dal mio XT910 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Jul 25, 2012)

Every Time We Touch - Cascada


----------



## leezrd (Jul 25, 2012)

galaxys said:


> Every Time We Touch - Cascada

Click to collapse



Great song too bad about tune up! Braking up

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jul 25, 2012)

The abandoned by Memphis May Fire....

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 25, 2012)

Nero - Choices

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Dayfid (Jul 25, 2012)

"Are You Satisfied?" - Marina & The Diamonds

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Jul 25, 2012)

Deadmau5 - Moar Ghost N' Stuff 
Deadmau5 - Strobe

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ecuadude (Jul 25, 2012)

Deuces - Chris Brown :thumbup:

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Jbluna (Jul 25, 2012)

Nujabes - Aurarian Dance 1 hour loop 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yYMicbSf98&feature=related

You forget about time slipping as you go deeper and deeper


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Soap (Jul 25, 2012)

This is my signature.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 25, 2012)

Shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## snowflakesan (Jul 25, 2012)

Ugly Kid Joe - Cats in the Cradle


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pure awesomeness


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2012)

Atmosphere - Bulletproof Machines


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

Decisions - Borgore
Lost In The Echo - Linkin Park (KillSonik Remix)
Jokes On You - Kill The Noise (Kill The Noise Remix)
Move It 2 The Drum - Chuckie & Hardwell
I Dont Like You - Eva Simmons (Nicky Romero Remix)
ID (formerly called Game Over) - Skrillex & Nero


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Decisions - Borgore
> Lost In The Echo - Linkin Park (KillSonik Remix)
> Jokes On You - Kill The Noise (Kill The Noise Remix)
> Move It 2 The Drum - Chuckie & Hardwell
> ...

Click to collapse



Top tracks, top man 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 25, 2012)

Note To Self - From First To Last

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 26, 2012)

Metallica - The Day That Never Comes

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## CB620 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Ugh*



ArmorD said:


> Metallica - The Day That Never Comes
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Giving my neighbors a nice listen of Ross while I get ready for work.


----------



## CB620 (Jul 26, 2012)

On the go now 






Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 26, 2012)

Seize The Day by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 26, 2012)

Remnants aflame - oceano

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Annevo (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## loneagl (Jul 26, 2012)

losing by Hurt

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Atmosphere - Bulletproof Machines

Click to collapse



Dude I am so pissed his discography won't finish downloading. Awesome stuff man. 

Sent from your phone you lost the game.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I am so pissed his discography won't finish downloading. Awesome stuff man.
> 
> Sent from your phone you lost the game.

Click to collapse



Someone seed!


----------



## TeeRom (Jul 27, 2012)

New J. Cole song- The Cure


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't remember the last time I was in the right frame of mind to listen to this beauty.....


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

***** Liquor - Rob Zombie (Ki:Theory remix)
Got it for free by finding the 13 zombie cats here.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 27, 2012)

Stairway to Heaven of course! In an infinite loop.


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Stairway to Heaven of course!

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



Highway to Hell?
But i like STH's solo a bit too much.
Speaking of solos..Comfortably Numb!


----------



## Soap (Jul 27, 2012)

As my phone says: Chapter four-<unknown> 
But I know exactly who it is 

This is my signature.


----------



## theiv (Jul 27, 2012)

Right now? Holy diver by DIO!


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



awesome man, thanks for the share

hit the button next time on phone


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

boborone said:


> awesome man, thanks for the share
> 
> hit the button next time on phone

Click to collapse



No problem! Avicii is killing it right now!! They will be live streaming for the next two days too.


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tetris Chainsaw Massacre - Alice Through the Windshield Glass... Good ole grindcore. 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## galaxys (Jul 28, 2012)

Bigmouth Strikes Again - The Smiths


----------



## ricky babalu (Jul 28, 2012)

Groove Salad.


----------



## MemoryController (Jul 28, 2012)

Devil's Dance by Metallica 

Sent from my GT-I9100 running CM10


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 28, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WIsRsg4MRY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Andvoid (Jul 28, 2012)

Queen- Bohemium Rhapsody


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

Gojira- the art of dying

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 28, 2012)

Baroque and roll by yngwie malmsteen.


----------



## thedudejdog (Jul 28, 2012)

Lift your head up high (and blow your brains out) --the bloodhound gang. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Jul 28, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Beat it - MJ.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Subsonic. It's a beta for ICS I found on the subsonic forums. The one in the market works okay too, it just hasn't been updated in forever.

This was actually taken when using remote control mode to play the music off my media server which is hooked up to my entertainment center 

http://db.tt/16eom6tB

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## LordLugard (Jul 28, 2012)

Rick Ross - God Forgives, I Don't.

Sent from my SPH-L710


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 28, 2012)

Skrillex is playing Tomorrowland right now, for anybody interested. The link to the live feed is some posts back.


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jul 28, 2012)

i can only imagine by chris  brown


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

For wired and leezrd






Suggested listening from my gf. Old school acid.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> For wired and leezrd
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, this will come in real handy Monday at the gym. Tell her I said thank you.


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Nice, this will come in real handy Monday at the gym. Tell her I said thank you.

Click to collapse



Will do. She's one of those technical technophiles. Knows every genre and every taste. Can tell her what kind of elements you like hearing, tempo, beats, ect, and she'll tell what kind of edm you would like and who to check out. Has a big brain for electronic music. But her ex of 8 yrs was a huge underground dj that started his own label and is still producing music on that label from himself and other artists. She knows her **** when it comes to techno.


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Will do. She's one of those technical technophiles. Knows every genre and every taste. Can tell her what kind of elements you like hearing, tempo, beats, ect, and she'll tell what kind of edm you would like and who to check out. Has a big brain for electronic music. But her ex of 8 yrs was a huge underground dj that started his own label and is still producing music on that label from himself and other artists. She knows her **** when it comes to techno.

Click to collapse



Damn that is a talent and for sure doesn't come easy! I'm still learning all the different sub genres of EDM, I'm getting to where I can tell my other friends who are just now getting into it (because of me, yay) what song fits in what sub genre, but I would still very much consider myself a novice when it comes to that. I am learning quickly though. Everybody I know just kind of referrs to all EDM as dubstep and I have to say "no this song is ____". I have allot of respect for someone who knows their EDM that well. Props on a great catch!


----------



## thedudejdog (Jul 29, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Thanks, but the link won't download for some reason.
> 
> I use Poweramp. I ****ing love it. Amazing sound quality, good UI, and recent ICS optimized. I love it that it can use ICS lock screen music controls. I just wish I could buy it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S with JellyBelly

Click to collapse



Just search subsonic for ICS and it'll pull up the subsonic forums. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 29, 2012)

Youth(adventure club remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XG_0iV2B40&feature=youtube_gdata_player

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 29, 2012)

Knife Party - Bonfire :good:

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 29, 2012)

Seventh Wonder - The Great Escape


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Damn that is a talent and for sure doesn't come easy! I'm still learning all the different sub genres of EDM, I'm getting to where I can tell my other friends who are just now getting into it (because of me, yay) what song fits in what sub genre, but I would still very much consider myself a novice when it comes to that. I am learning quickly though. Everybody I know just kind of referrs to all EDM as dubstep and I have to say "no this song is ____". I have allot of respect for someone who knows their EDM that well. Props on a great catch!

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_electronic_music_genres


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_electronic_music_genres

Click to collapse



Can you tell her to make a list of the best track of every edm genre? 
:kidding:

Would be so awesome if somebody actually did that though. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Can you tell her to make a list of the best track of every edm genre?
> :kidding:
> 
> Would be so awesome if somebody actually did that though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, I'll tell her you guys want it. See what she says.


----------



## leezrd (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha, I'll tell her you guys want it. See what she says.

Click to collapse



Will you ask here what would be more of a tune up! Mixed with tiesto when he was da joker

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Will you ask here what would be more of a tune up! Mixed with tiesto when he was da joker
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean. But she's like me on Tiesto. Feels he's not much of a producer, feels he got big making crap remixes of others work. I think he does good live shows, he's a good DJ, but has way more respect than he should. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll just leave this here...

One of the all-time greats, and one of my favorite songs to jam on my vintage 1992 Carver 6250 receiver, and 1997 vintage Kef Q70 speakers. Vintage audio is the best.:thumbup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPpQy9B-nmk&feature=youtube_gdata_player






This is my mancave room. No girls allowed! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure what you mean. But she's like me on Tiesto. Feels he's not much of a producer, feels he got big making crap remixes of others work. I think he does good live shows, he's a good DJ, but has way more respect than he should.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Totally agree with you on that,His stuff is usually pretty average.
Don't know why he's more famous than say, Madeon or Subscape for example. 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## VaderSKN (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm between Rammstein - Wollt Ihr das Bett in Flammen sehen and Seemann. Also by Rammstein.


----------



## leezrd (Jul 29, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by leezrd<br />
> > Will you ask here what would be more of a tune up! Mixed with tiesto when he was da joker<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Well when he was da joker and in kamaya painters his stuff was pretty unique.. he did do acid house then and it was his own work and best work I think

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Jul 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure what you mean. But she's like me on Tiesto. Feels he's not much of a producer, feels he got big making crap remixes of others work. I think he does good live shows, he's a good DJ, but has way more respect than he should.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Well when he was da joker and in kamaya painters his stuff was pretty unique.. he did do acid house then and it was his own work and best work I think

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 29, 2012)

Faith No More - Zombie Eaters

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## cybernetus (Jul 29, 2012)

Dissection - The Somberlain



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2012)

http://m.tubemate.net/

It was taken off play store long ago. Didn't know if any of you knew about it. I've used it for years. Dev is awesome. Has updates all the time. Always working to make it better. Downloads youtube videos.

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




WiredPirate said:


>

Click to collapse



this


----------



## Pereira.Pedro (Jul 29, 2012)

Alex clare-to close

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://m.tubemate.net/
> 
> It was taken off play store long ago. Didn't know if any of you knew about it. I've used it for years. Dev is awesome. Has updates all the time. Always working to make it better. Downloads youtube videos.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought I was only one that uses tubemate still ... best quality for most songs and ones you can't ever find. Aac formats take more space but sounds more depth sound to me

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

leezrd said:


> I thought I was only one that uses tubemate still ... best quality for most songs and ones you can't ever find. Aac formats take more space but sounds more depth sound to me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah like that sound of smitten I posted. Had queued to download for about 3 weeks now. Nothing. Not one MB. Looked it up on YouTube, 4 mins later, blasting on my headphones. Quality comes from .mp4 with a format name change to .mp3. So yeah its lacking. But worth it for hard to find music. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 30, 2012)

white noise....

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/steveaoki/duran-duran-hungry-like-the


----------



## husam666 (Jul 30, 2012)

David Gilmour HD - Remember That Night (Full Concert, Royal Albert Hall 2006)


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 30, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)

HARD SUMMER FESTIVAL UNOFFICIAL MIX - Birdy Nam Nam


----------



## iNcRiMiNaTi (Jul 30, 2012)

Alexisonfire - That Girl Possessed


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 30, 2012)

Muse-Survival

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)

Deadmau5 – There Might Be Coffee
Deadmau5 threw this unmastered copy of a new song on Twitter yesterday.


----------



## cybernetus (Jul 30, 2012)

Episode 666 - In Flames


----------



## boborone (Jul 30, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Deadmau5 – There Might Be Coffee
> Deadmau5 threw this unmastered copy of a new song on Twitter yesterday.

Click to collapse



I'm boborone, who you be? 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm boborone, who you be?
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



A free man. Passed my last test today and got my completion paperwork. The flowers taste smell wonderful. :share:

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

Live sets from Tomorrowland:
Skrillex
Chuckie
Avicii
Alesso
Dimitri Vegas & Like Mike

More like myself?


----------



## MrTapa (Jul 30, 2012)

We swarm - The Glitch Mob


----------



## cybernetus (Jul 31, 2012)

Ace of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## Trublood_ (Jul 31, 2012)

Clap Your Hands - Sia

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 31, 2012)

Birdy Nam Nam - Goin In (Skrillec Goin Hard Remix)

S**ts amazing! Second drop is so much better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgU7XMUyAqY

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 31, 2012)

This Life - Curtis Stigers & the forest Rangers 

-Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 31, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Birdy Nam Nam - Goin In (Skrillec Goin Hard Remix)
> 
> S**ts amazing! Second drop is so much better
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the Birdy Nam Nam - Goin In (Skrillec Goin *WILD* Remix)
My friends and I seem to like it better than the Goin Hard remix.


----------



## Stefa. (Jul 31, 2012)

Uno - Muse (Showbiz)


----------



## RaideN250 (Jul 31, 2012)

To the TV.    xD

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 31, 2012)

Extra Bacon - Heatbeat
I like the song, but I love the idea of extra bacon.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my "Noct Up" HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## boborone (Jul 31, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That made my day. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 31, 2012)

Cedric Gervais - Molly (Original Mix)

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Jul 31, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Cedric Gervais - Molly (Original Mix)
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



First time I heard this I seemed like a Madonna/ deadmau5 joke 

Edit: it was a couple of months ago

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## CB620 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## tdtylert (Aug 1, 2012)

You are now listening to Araab Muzik


----------



## boborone (Aug 1, 2012)

I talk about being a hippie. Meet one of the greatest vocalists ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMMXPldgehU&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## hhwong (Aug 1, 2012)

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 1, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w68qZ8JvBds&feature=player_embedded

house of the rising sun

played by computers


----------



## roofrider (Aug 1, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whaat Tha Faa**k!!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_evi7ndJHWU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Can't let her go
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Aug 1, 2012)

Still grey - pendulum

just sayin...


----------



## bord1er (Aug 1, 2012)

Logic- we get high 

trolla la la la la!!!!!!


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 1, 2012)

Tony Igy- Astronomia 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqHov4CSe1s&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Never fails to get me shaking and moving :

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## xdroidify (Aug 1, 2012)

*Music*

Cat't in the cradle - Harry Chapin
<download>


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 1, 2012)

Let's go Jesus (parody) by rucka rucka ali

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Aug 2, 2012)

Suburbia - PSB


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 2, 2012)

LostProphets - Broken Hearts, Torn Up Letters & The Story Of A Lonely Girl

Sent from another dimension...
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## cherrypick (Aug 2, 2012)

Fire Fly ——A Teens


----------



## triptosyll (Aug 2, 2012)

My air conditioner





Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> My air conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that the name of the band, or the song?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## triptosyll (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Is that the name of the band, or the song?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Apparently the band, cuz its what's making the sound. The song is a cooling, relaxing bit, with parts that give u chills...



Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> Apparently the band, cuz its what's making the sound. The song is a cooling, relaxing bit, with parts that give u chills...
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



Sounds like M83.  

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds like M83.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



What's the cru know about M83

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> What's the cru know about M83
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Dude, I'm all over m83.  They're local here


And no Mr. Smartypants...its not Crue 24/7 believe it or not 
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## triptosyll (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds like M83.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



I don't know who they are, but if they're as cold as My Air Conditioner, I'll throw them on next. 



Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

triptosyll said:


> I don't know who they are, but if they're as cold as My Air Conditioner, I'll throw them on next.
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have bacon?! Unacceptable!!

Click to collapse



They're latest CD is great.:thumbup:

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, I'm all over m83.  They're local here
> 
> 
> And no Mr. Smartypants...its not Crue 24/7 believe it or not
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nice man. I dig them alot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

E-rection - Suck My Dang-a-long (1992)






I love the name


----------



## Uhnaan (Aug 2, 2012)

Midnight City by M83

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nice man. I dig them alot.

Click to collapse



That reminds me though, I have to dig up a photo of my daughter who asked to be me for Halloween one year.

I drew all my tattoos on her to scale with full color and detail, and she wore one of my Crue tees...it was priceless.  I just can't find the damn picture anywhere.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

Uhnaan said:


> Midnight City by M83
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dig deeper man . But yeah, its a hit song for a reason.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That reminds me though, I have to dig up a photo of my daughter who asked to be me for Halloween one year.
> 
> I drew all my tattoos on her to scale with full color and detail, and she wore one of my Crue tees...it was priceless.  I just can't find the damn picture anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Yes, yes. You need to dig that photo out.

And I've been racking my brain trying to figure out the sample from the last song I posted

BAM!!!






Ministry - Jesus Built My Hotrod


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes, yes. You need to dig that photo out.
> 
> And I've been racking my brain trying to figure out the sample from the last song I posted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is such an awesome driving song.  So underrated, Ministry.

And yeah, the pic is on the wife's laptop.  Gonna try to find it now...her screen isn't working, so gimme a few...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ShawnReeves (Aug 2, 2012)

*Cleverlys - Singles Ladies*

Single Ladies (Put A Ring On It) - The Cleverlys on Pandora. 
Here's the video for your enjoyment. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW8F_kWueLs


----------



## jcg11 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tougher Than the Rest--- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Uhnaan (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dig deeper man.

Click to collapse



Hurry Up We're Dreaming changed my life .  Nice to hear true artists every now and then.  Midnight City makes me feel like I'm in outerspace (even when not on x.). They remind me of The Postal Service kinda sorta.  <<need a new album.

Sent via his noodly appendages


----------



## xlm13x (Aug 2, 2012)

| Galaxy R | CM7 Nightlie 18 July | XWLA4 |

This was sent using Toastertalk 2 from Galaxy Royal Toaster.


----------



## flinkisme (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJDPCTT9txA


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes, yes. You need to dig that photo out.
> 
> And I've been racking my brain trying to figure out the sample from the last song I posted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is exactly what I thought of when I watched the other video.:good:


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 2, 2012)

Right now..






Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Eeelgen (Aug 2, 2012)

Underoath - Moving for the sake of motion

Skickat från min GT-I9300 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 2, 2012)

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## muaddib42 (Aug 2, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/notesfornotes/untitled-dhalia-khan

Listen to her. Amazing talent. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Aug 2, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Right now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice SIG... uniporn does android.. still have my uniporn live wallpaper from early ICS aokp

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## bconover93 (Aug 3, 2012)

...  ...  ...


----------



## spitfire2425 (Aug 3, 2012)

Masses of a dying breed by Miss May I. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## likeurface (Aug 3, 2012)

We own the night - tiesto/gartner

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 3, 2012)

UB40 - Red Red Wine on the Now That's What I Call Reggae album 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Miikessol (Aug 3, 2012)

Dash Berlin - Better half of me

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 3, 2012)

You don't know my mind - Hugh Laurie. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV1Ymtz1a9w&feature=youtube_gdata_player

"baby, you don't know, you don't know my mind.... 
When you see me laughing, I'm laughing just to keep from crying... "


First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 3, 2012)

Heart Shaped Box.


----------



## scoffyburito (Aug 3, 2012)

Right now I'm listening to a looping Windows error noise.
Can't malware producers get a little bit more creative?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## mdfzhi (Aug 3, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Right now I'm listening to a looping Windows error noise.
> Can't malware producers get a little bit more creative?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bwahahaha. Reminds me of old avast av prior to v5 I think with its techy error warning


----------



## scoffyburito (Aug 3, 2012)

an0nym0us_ said:


> Bwahahaha. Reminds me of old avast av prior to v5 I think with its techy error warning

Click to collapse



Haha the good old days

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## cybernetus (Aug 4, 2012)

napalm death - scum

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## bconover93 (Aug 4, 2012)

...  ...  ...


----------



## CB620 (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybach Music IV

View attachment 1242084


----------



## CB620 (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 1242089


----------



## leezrd (Aug 5, 2012)

charlieb620 said:


> Maybach Music IV
> 
> View attachment 1242084

Click to collapse



What player is that it is nice

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 5, 2012)

leezrd said:


> What player is that it is nice
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1 player looks awesome

Sent from another dimension...
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 5, 2012)

We're a small crowd left to rotten
There's many answers left
As the pop is growing stronger
Will metal fade away? 


----------



## bconover93 (Aug 5, 2012)

charlieb620 said:


> ...  ...  ...

Click to collapse


----------



## CB620 (Aug 5, 2012)

leezrd said:


> What player is that it is nice
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Djay app for iPhone. You can mix,scratch,or just listen =-)

View attachment 1243010


----------



## CB620 (Aug 5, 2012)

bconover93 said:


> Ehhh. Personally I like Maybach Music II the best.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 Backflip

Click to collapse



I listened to all of them last night and I have to agree.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybach music 2 was nice and the Maybach music that featured ti & erykah badu was nice as well

-Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## thelowend (Aug 5, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 5, 2012)

Betray your prophets, dead seeds buried deep
An army of men will prey on the weak


----------



## cascabel (Aug 5, 2012)

Didn't read the whole thread but...anyone listen to Buckethead?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Didn't read the whole thread but...anyone listen to Buckethead?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



My friend does but I could never get into it.

Sent from my g1 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2012)

One of my all time favorite DJs Essential Mix from May 29, 2010 on BBC Radio 1. I have it downloaded. The flow from track to track is impeccable. I love this man's stuff.

http://damabeats.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/john-digweed-essential-mix-may29-2010/

John Digweed

And for wired, veeman, thatguyinthecorner, and the other two I can't remember now. This is from Jersey (my girl) to you guys.

http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/

Ishkur's Guide to Electronic Music. Covers absolutely everything.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 5, 2012)

Apocalyptica - I'm not Jesus

Epic song but I don't like the lyrics 

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## leezrd (Aug 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> One of my all time favorite DJs Essential Mix from May 29, 2010 on BBC Radio 1. I have it downloaded. The flow from track to track is impeccable. I love this man's stuff.
> 
> http://damabeats.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/john-digweed-essential-mix-may29-2010/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice... a lot of different electronica genres. Thanks

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## atrako1973 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bastille bad blood


----------



## boborone (Aug 6, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Nice... a lot of different electronica genres. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ahh now I feel bad. I thought I put your name down. But I missed it.

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## leezrd (Aug 6, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahh now I feel bad. I thought I put your name down. But I missed it.
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



Its all good buddy some people forget greatness time to time 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## abnah (Aug 6, 2012)

Die Toten Hosen – Helden und Diebe.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 6, 2012)

Afterlife- Avenged sevenfold

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Nice

Betray your prophets, dead seeds buried deep
An army of men will prey on the weak


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

GeekyNitz said:


> Nice
> 
> Betray your prophets, dead seeds buried deep
> An army of men will prey on the weak

Click to collapse



Moving along nicely...





Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Moving along nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice 
This one's my favourite from Periphery 


Betray your prophets, dead seeds buried deep
An army of men will prey on the weak


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

GeekyNitz said:


> Nice 
> This one's my favourite from Periphery
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Moving on...






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Aesir77 (Aug 6, 2012)

30 Seconds To Mars - Hurricane.


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 6, 2012)

searching for the best media player


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of PowerAmp..

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 6, 2012)

@TheSkinnyDrummer: how did you make play music fully black?

*Sent from my tab running Cyanogenmod*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> @TheSkinnyDrummer: how did you make play music fully black?
> 
> *Sent from my tab running Cyanogenmod*

Click to collapse



I use inverted Google apps.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## slaphead20 (Aug 6, 2012)

Smokin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3i5OiHGK78&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## husam666 (Aug 7, 2012)

Cypress Hill - Insane In The Brain


----------



## thelowend (Aug 7, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Aug 7, 2012)

blind melon - no rain

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## luckana (Aug 7, 2012)

Eminem - W.T.P.


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 7, 2012)

Rob Zombie's "Mondo Sex Head"


----------



## ali magdy (Aug 7, 2012)

Britney Spears - Hold it against me

Sent from a neXus


----------



## Chezor (Aug 7, 2012)

AFI - Medicate


----------



## abnah (Aug 7, 2012)

Die Ärzte – Rebell


----------



## parcaa (Aug 7, 2012)

la polla records - chisouuray

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 8, 2012)

Vicinity of obscenity- System of a down

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Game619 (Aug 8, 2012)

Let me ride - Dr Dre

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 8, 2012)

seraching for the best media player...


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 8, 2012)

The island by marlo feat. Jano.


----------



## maya79 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ace Of Base - The Juvenile


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 8, 2012)

Basshunter - Now You're Gone

Sent from my LG-E730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 8, 2012)

Four Kicks - Kings of Leon


----------



## Lupe Fiasco (Aug 8, 2012)

Around My Way [Freedom Ain't Free]


----------



## thelowend (Aug 8, 2012)

Cavalettas - The Mars Volta

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TH90 (Aug 8, 2012)

ukf dubstep all the way


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Aug 8, 2012)

The Night Out - Martin Solveig

Before:

Time is Running Out - Muse

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deviler (Aug 8, 2012)

A letter to elise - The Cure


----------



## Roxy (Aug 8, 2012)

Samantha James - Satellites


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)

TH90 said:


> ukf dubstep all the way

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Run So Deep EP - Colin Hyland


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Aug 9, 2012)

Phil Garant - Smoke
Such a great song!
I advice you to listen to it (not being sarcastic)

On The Floor
Like a Boss


----------



## amsterdam88 (Aug 9, 2012)

2pac - changes


----------



## CB620 (Aug 9, 2012)

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

Downloading that 2chainz


----------



## husam666 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sabotage - Beastie Boys


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2012)

You Know You're Right.


----------



## CB620 (Aug 9, 2012)

Download complete


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lullaby-The Cure.


----------



## elevul (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 9, 2012)

Anything by Michael Jackson 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## CB620 (Aug 10, 2012)

View attachment 1252170


----------



## notown775 (Aug 10, 2012)

messhuggah

**clever sig**


----------



## thelowend (Aug 10, 2012)

I Cut Like a Buffalo - The Dead Weather

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 10, 2012)

One Mic - by Nas

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dance of Death- Iron Maiden


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Apocalyptica - I'm not Jesus
> 
> Epic song but I don't like the lyrics
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Personally speaking , I found the lyrics the most powerful and epic aspect of the song.

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## Trilyan (Aug 10, 2012)

Movement Six - The Lord Of The Rings Symphony


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 10, 2012)

Uyama Hiroto-Homeward Journey (House edit)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knRoqyj3_ec
amazing


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wonderwall-Oasis


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 10, 2012)

Mercy - Kanye West or

Back In Time - Pitbull or 

Slow Down - Clyde Carson or

work hard play hard Wiz Khalifa or

Any dubstep lol

They sound awesome at 2AM while making roms lol


----------



## Rob4828 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wale - ambition

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2012)

Anotsu - Man On The Run VIP

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 10, 2012)

DI.FM : ELECTRO HOUSE : MissDVS ElectoSexual 030 [AUGust 2012]

Probably one of my top 5 spinners of all time, right up there with calyx fighting for top spot.

EOS3 N131 @ MZ604 [XDA HD]
Stock ICS @ SGH-i717R [XDA Premium]


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

T10NAZ said:


> Mercy - Kanye West or
> 
> Back In Time - Pitbull or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Skrillex just produced a track for Kanye, I hear it will be out at the end of the month.


----------



## adambro4 (Aug 10, 2012)

pitbull

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from zee outer space


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Octavarium- Dream Theater........ calms my mind and reliefs me of my senses.


----------



## JC1988AD (Aug 10, 2012)

Instrumental version of "Everything I do" by Bryan Adams


----------



## General Klinger (Aug 10, 2012)

Gonna go jam with our little makeshift band.

Breed by Nirvana
These Days by Foo Fighters
Machinehead by Bush


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## evazion (Aug 10, 2012)

Aaron Lewis: Country Boy

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## ThePhantom97 (Aug 10, 2012)

evazion said:


> Aaron Lewis: Country Boy
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great song!

I am listening to Seether - Fake It


----------



## jt.one (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 10, 2012)

Until the dark - Sins of Thy Beloved


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Nyhttitan (Aug 11, 2012)

Yonas - Don't Give A Damn | The Transition

Its a song from a free mixtape and its one of the best songs i ever listened *_* !


----------



## CB620 (Aug 11, 2012)

View attachment 1254134


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 11, 2012)

For Whom The Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 11, 2012)

All my Life- Foo Fighters


----------



## McMichael96 (Aug 11, 2012)

Midnight city by m38


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice...last 2 posts...win!

Sent from my your mom.


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from zee outer space


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Aug 11, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Great band, but I prefer their earlier stuff.






Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## trell959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Th3 Witch3r (Aug 11, 2012)

Skrillex - Syndicate


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 11, 2012)

Papa Roach- Last Resort


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## trell959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Can't Stop- RHCP

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent from Never Never Land


----------



## LionEyes911 (Aug 11, 2012)

I would die for you my love!

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 12, 2012)

sent from my lump of plastic


----------



## lgil25 (Aug 12, 2012)

Life Starts Now - Three Days Grace


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

lgil25 said:


> Life Starts Now - Three Days Grace

Click to collapse



Dear Agony by Breaking Benjamin

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## oddlyshapedstickman (Aug 12, 2012)

UGK - One Day


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

oddlyshapedstickman said:


> UGK - One Day

Click to collapse



Were few of last real rappers rip pimp c

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Were few of last real rappers rip pimp c
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Very true. RIP Pimp C.


----------



## mrrick (Aug 12, 2012)

*signed


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Very true. RIP Pimp C.

Click to collapse



Stocking me... first banned thread now here

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Aug 12, 2012)

Anthems for a Seventeen Year Old Girl - Broken Social Science - Scott Pilgrim Soundtrack

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## JakeOcn (Aug 12, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I love her music that's same song I'm listening right now 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Mumin (Aug 12, 2012)

Playing my old tracks
Enrique Iglesias - Hero  





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

iFreestyle oG said:


> Playing my old tracks
> Enrique Iglesias - Hero
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

Sander van doorn
Chasin

I swear, me and my bud are the only mechanics in merica that listen to this


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## i n f a m o u s (Aug 12, 2012)

Deadmau5 - Strobe


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Aug 12, 2012)

i n f a m o u s said:


> Deadmau5 - Strobe

Click to collapse



Naice. Progressive house at its best.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichisan76 (Aug 12, 2012)

Eka Mouse - Sensimila Party


Sent from my M030 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

E
Drunk monkey

Bringing in the old school

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

Robert miles
Children

Told ya bringing some crack for you

---------- Post added 12th August 2012 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 11th August 2012 at 11:44 PM ----------

Alice deejay 
Better off alone

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

I love when Pandora doesn't even have album art for the songs you're hearing







---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------

Oh and before you go ragging me about dubstep. That **** ain't. It's dub. But no step. I hate step music. Dub is cool. But not step. Music for people who can't dance.






---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

And this is what the station came from


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^ that post is growing faster than kudzu.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## trell959 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Aug 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> ^^^ that post is growing faster than kudzu.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Not sure what that is


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 12, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not sure what that is

Click to collapse



Kudzu? Google it. Pretty crazy stuff
Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 12, 2012)

Heartbreaker---Led Zeppelin


----------



## husam666 (Aug 12, 2012)

Cuban Necktie - Cypress Hill


----------



## _Variable (Aug 12, 2012)

Rebecca Black - Sing it


----------



## jpitch2415 (Aug 12, 2012)

Im made of wax larry, what are you made of?-A day to remember

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 12, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Stocking me... first banned thread now here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Okay.




Kind of early for it, but to each his own.



boborone said:


>

Click to collapse



+1 for both songs. The video for Kickstarts is pretty sweet. Here are a few other tracks I have in the same playlist as the those two, for when I want to chill out and just relax.
"Run For Cover" - Kito & Reija Lee
"Crave You" (Adventure Club Remix) - Flight Facilitie
"What's Going On" (Nit Grit Remix) - Marvin Gay
"Good Thymes" (Opiuo Remix) - Ray Charles
"Stary Eyed" (Minnesota Remix) - Ellie Goulding
"I'm Not Your Toy" (Nero Remix) - La Roux
"Invisible" (Kaskade) - Skylar Grey
And I'll admit I have the Skrillex Remix for "In For The Kill" in the same playlist, I guess I can't sit still for very long haha.



brandonarev said:


> Kudzu? Google it. Pretty crazy stuff
> Sent from Team Pirate

Click to collapse



Yeah kudzu sucks. We have it down here and it just takes over everything.


----------



## leezrd (Aug 12, 2012)

Funny song
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Nigeldg (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha brandonarev seems to have some pretty damn awesome music taste judging by the last few pages. SOAD, A7X, Metallica and Rise Against - all great bands. Some of you other guys disgust me though with your choice of music 

EDIT: Oh and Prime_225 too


----------



## boborone (Aug 13, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet man. Seriously thanks. I'm way out of the loop on new tracks. Always good to see someone sharing.

Orb posts some awesome **** too if you ever look his up. It's great stuff.


----------



## PureLogic (Aug 13, 2012)

Tiesto - Elements of Life 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 13, 2012)

If you Bring a Gun we will Bring an Arsenal-LostProphets


----------



## Gekonix (Aug 13, 2012)

Green Day -  Basketcase


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.wkd-sounds.com/page.php?8

Thats what Im listening to !!

I love Scouse House / Bounce :good:


----------



## leezrd (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> http://www.wkd-sounds.com/page.php?8
> 
> Thats what Im listening to !!
> 
> I love Scouse House / Bounce :good:

Click to collapse



Won't work on my cappy 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## trell959 (Aug 14, 2012)

All my life- foo fighters

Edit: Roxanne- the police

Edit: Message in a bottle- the police 

Edit: Everlong- foo fighters

Edit: Odd toddlers: Tyler the creator 


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Aug 14, 2012)

One of fastest recorded metal drummers right here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 14, 2012)

Shing02-Miditation
Uyama Hiroto-81 Summer
Nujabes
Marcus D & Substantial - Still Think different
Fat Jon-repaint tomorrow


Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 14, 2012)

- Sent From My Blu Kuban Themed Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## Echo237 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 14, 2012)

Wumpscut - Women and Satan First - Burial on Demand 

Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 14, 2012)

Heartbreaker-Led Zeppelin


----------



## ArTrix (Aug 14, 2012)

We Are The Emergency - All We Ever See Of Stars Are Their Old Photographs


----------



## haker307 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm at a payphone  

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Aug 14, 2012)

Coming back to life - Pink Floyd


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 14, 2012)

Massive Attack: Protection


----------



## nahek (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorillaz - All Alone


----------



## jOeYbOi (Aug 14, 2012)

Mercy - G.O.O.D Music

Sent from my GT-P6200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## engray (Aug 14, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Around The World


----------



## wuby (Aug 14, 2012)

DnB.

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 14, 2012)

Jack Beats ft. Dillon Francis - Epidemic
:good::good:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 14, 2012)

Fatboy Slim - Rockafella Skank

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## galaxys (Aug 14, 2012)

Last Resort (Infest) - Papa Roach


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 14, 2012)

UZ - Trap Sh!t 7


----------



## dualmaxi (Aug 14, 2012)

fedde le grand - take no shhh


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 15, 2012)

CD anyone remember those? Lol

 New kind of army --anti-flag. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## abnah (Aug 15, 2012)

Die Ärzte - Himmelblau. From album "Jazz ist anders".
(Lyrics, not video, so you can see German language. xD)
(And, yes, I mainly want to try YouTube embedding. Edit: 2nd try. ^^)


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 15, 2012)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers-Californication


----------



## Ichisan76 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kenny Knotch - Watch The People Dancing

Sent from my M030 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 15, 2012)

nice song..


----------



## Reiver_Neriah (Aug 15, 2012)

Traffic - DJ Tiesto 

Sent from my 'Hercules' on ICS using Tapatalk


----------



## glennitsky (Aug 15, 2012)

System of a down - toxity


----------



## galaxys (Aug 15, 2012)

Bad Blood (Dark Side of the Spoon) - Ministry


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## jaredw444 (Aug 16, 2012)

Most F'D up song ever
No mercy by immortal technique
Listen to it if ya get a chance

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CB620 (Aug 16, 2012)

View attachment 1263589


----------



## jark99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Simon Patterson, W & W - Moscow, Gareth Emery - concrete Angel, Melbourne - Sean Tyas,  and anything by Above and Beyond 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Also




Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Let down • Radiohead

Sent from my HD7 T9295 using Board Express


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 16, 2012)

The Orb  2hr. mix


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Radiohead - Lurgee

 Not sure what's happening, but my wife and I just cant agree.  So that's the song I'm blasting into my ears.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2012)

Svo hljott - Sigur Ros


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 16, 2012)

Jimmy Eat World - 23

Sent from your mom.


----------



## cybernetus (Aug 16, 2012)

Ratos de Porão - expresso da escravidão

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gigus (Aug 16, 2012)

Robin S - Show Me Love


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 16, 2012)

Classic...
Damian Marley - Welcome To Jamrock







Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 16, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Classic...
> Damian Marley - Welcome To Jamrock
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



class album, forgotten about this,getting this on my phone when I get home.  out in the street there is murder... 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Dog Blood - "Next Order"



Orange_furball said:


>

Click to collapse



What is it?

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

Baauer - "Harlem Shake"
I've really been enjoying the "Trap" sub-genre lately.


----------



## XxLordxX (Aug 16, 2012)

Free Bird [Live] - Lynyrd Skynyrd

Sent from my 3g JB Xoom - By the 1st Xoom RC


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> What is it?

Click to collapse



What is what? The song is endlessly by Muse and the thing is an iPod Nano 






© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> What is what? The song is endlessly by Muse and the thing is an iPod Nano

Click to collapse



Okay thanks that's what I was wondering, what kind of watch.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Okay thanks that's what I was wondering, what kind of watch.

Click to collapse



An iPod Nano on the LunaTik watchband 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> An iPod Nano on the LunaTik watchband
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



It looks good, do those have AirPlay? I wish Google had a Nexus watch, that would be sick. I guess Google Glass renders a watch useless.


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 16, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> It looks good, do those have AirPlay? I wish Google had a Nexus watch, that would be sick. I guess Google Glass renders a watch useless.

Click to collapse



Umm sony's smart watch might be your dream come true.....i think
Meanwhile:





*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 16, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 16, 2012)

Slap here face... 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> It looks good, do those have AirPlay? I wish Google had a Nexus watch, that would be sick. I guess Google Glass renders a watch useless.

Click to collapse



Nope no airplay. But I believe there is Bluetooth built in just waiting to be hacked. Its really convenient to have my music on my wrist, and it looks good too! If only if was waterproof...

To Google, make a Nexus watch and take my money! 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Nope no airplay. But I believe there is Bluetooth built in just waiting to be hacked. Its really convenient to have my music on my wrist, and it looks good too! If only if was waterproof...
> 
> To Google, make a Nexus watch and take my money!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There was a method discovered a while back to get it into some form of recovery mode, I'll see if I can find it

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> There was a method discovered a while back to get it into some form of recovery mode, I'll see if I can find it
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



I think I remember that. All you can do is create new icons on the home screen. I don't think it did much else. 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I think I remember that. All you can do is create new icons on the home screen. I don't think it did much else.
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Hopefuly there are some bright sparks around that can do something with it. I gave up on Apple products after my OG iPod Touch gave up ghost. Only have my old iPod Video (circa. 2004) xD

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## boborone (Aug 17, 2012)

Great lyrics


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hopefuly there are some bright sparks around that can do something with it. I gave up on Apple products after my OG iPod Touch gave up ghost. Only have my old iPod Video (circa. 2004) xD
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



I despise all iDevices, but I love Macs. The only reason I have the Nano is because my mom didn't want it. I would never spend money on one though 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I despise all iDevices, but I love Macs. The only reason I have the Nano is because my mom didn't want it. I would never spend money on one though
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Lol. I inherited the iVideo from my uncle (it was brand new but he didn't want it). I agree, Mac's are sexy af but I wouldn't pay for one..  I built my own 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Lol. I inherited the iVideo from my uncle (it was brand new but he didn't want it). I agree, Mac's are sexy af but I wouldn't pay for one..  I built my own
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



I got mine for my birthday. All of my apple products were free! 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> I got mine for my birthday. All of my apple products were free!
> 
> © 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
> _We're up when your computer is down!_

Click to collapse



Only thing that is Apple in my house is the OSX on my awesome Triple booting laptop(Backtrack, Windows 7 and Mountain Lion) & my beloved iVideo. Anything else by apple sucks... 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Only thing that is Apple in my house is the OSX on my awesome Triple booting laptop(Backtrack, Windows 7 and Mountain Lion) & my beloved iVideo. Anything else by apple sucks...
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



I have a magic mouse too. That's okay for traveling

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## BonnieMiller (Aug 17, 2012)

*I am listening to...*

I am listening to...
Lady GaGa 
Born this way...


----------



## Kazireh (Aug 17, 2012)

Finale - Madeon


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 17, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 17, 2012)

Old school





Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## daemonlmrj (Aug 17, 2012)

Poision - Fallen Angel ....


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

daemonlmrj said:


> Poision - Fallen Angel ....

Click to collapse



Hell ya.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 17, 2012)

Emmure - _Slave to the Game_ and Gojira - _L'Enfant Sauvage_ on loop.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Emmure - _Slave to the Game_ and Gojira - _L'Enfant Sauvage_ on loop.

Click to collapse



Still on Gojira eh?  I'm the same way.  I'm beating Mnemic's new album to death this month.  Its awesome.
This song has such a great groove.




Sent from your mom.


----------



## loneagl (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 17, 2012)

Listening to myself butcher random songs on bass 

© 2012 Orange Furball Computer Repairs
_We're up when your computer is down!_


----------



## Aimara (Aug 17, 2012)

MF bike


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 17, 2012)

Why do some of the images look like poop on certain players? I hate seeing my albums on Google Music and MIUI.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Why do some of the images look like poop on certain players? I hate seeing my albums on Google Music and MIUI.

Click to collapse



They look sharp on my Google music....I use the inverted one though.  Not sure what you're talking about.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 17, 2012)

Orange_furball said:


> Nope no airplay. But I believe there is Bluetooth built in just waiting to be hacked. Its really convenient to have my music on my wrist, and it looks good too! If only if was waterproof...
> 
> To Google, make a Nexus watch and take my money!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glass is probably the closest they'll come to such a thing. Why sink all those resources into something radically different if they were just going to release something that exists already.


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Aug 17, 2012)

Benny Benassi-"Don't Touch Too Much"

Sent From EVO LTE


----------



## yuseiatlas (Aug 17, 2012)

All or nothing at All - Frank Sinatra 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Still on Gojira eh?  I'm the same way.  I'm beating Mnemic's new album to death this month.  Its awesome.
> This song has such a great groove.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*Sent from my tab running Cyanogenmod*


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They look sharp on my Google music....I use the inverted one though.  Not sure what you're talking about.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



They look horrid on mine. Not every single one but a number of them aren't sharp at all when viewed in the full player. The Gojira and Emmure covers are super pixelated. Again, it's not all of them but I'm not sure why any are like that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 17, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> *Sent from my tab running Cyanogenmod*

Click to collapse



Ahh...I seewhatyoudidthar.

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNqjfaKtFhQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from your mom.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh...I seewhatyoudidthar.
> 
> Sent from your mom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eS_FCqlO9E


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 17, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


>

Click to collapse



FTFY :cyclops:


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Shape of my heart - Sting

Click to collapse



A great song
Wish you were here- Blackmore's Night

*Sent from my tab running Cyanogenmod*


----------



## bananamama2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Rolling Stones - Paint it black

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 17, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donhashem.dh (Aug 17, 2012)

Dubstep social club




Sent from ma 5assak


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 17, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2012)

The trolololololo song


----------



## donhashem.dh (Aug 17, 2012)

I hate it

Y U WANNA KNOW FROM WHERE SENT??


----------



## notown775 (Aug 17, 2012)

the DMV lady reading off numbers... as slow as humalny possible

**clever sig** from my SGS3


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 17, 2012)

Sanitarium by Metallica

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 17, 2012)

GeekyNitz said:


> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah, the days before Mustaine went nutzo.

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




StormMcCloud said:


> FTFY :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Don't you go around fixin' my laziness =p


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 17, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 18, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## davedw (Aug 18, 2012)

Eddie Vedder - Hard Sun


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 18, 2012)

Borgore - Guided Relaxation Dub

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 18, 2012)

A Vengaboys marathon. Damn this takes me back 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 18, 2012)

Borgore - Flex
Some awesome lyrics: 
I got so much pu55y I use B1tches as my pet 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 18, 2012)

Westside, Right On Time - Kendrick Lamar feat. Young Jeezy


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## trell959 (Aug 18, 2012)

Stacey's mom- Fountains of Wayne

Seriously, who hasn't listened to this song?

Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## watt9493 (Aug 18, 2012)

Learn to fly - foo fighters 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## husam666 (Aug 18, 2012)

Time is running out - Muse


----------



## Aiwa (Aug 18, 2012)

yelawolf - daddy's lambo


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 18, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 19, 2012)

Lostprophets - Broken Hearts, Torn Up Letters & The Story Of A Lonely Girl. Amazing song  

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## ReDDs3D (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC T328w using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conantroutman (Aug 19, 2012)

ReDDs3D said:


> Sent from my HTC T328w using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awesome.


----------



## Moon83 (Aug 19, 2012)

Rick Ross - Party heart

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G...Go Canes []_[]


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)

ASAP Rocky - Goldie


----------



## CB620 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can you blame me?

View attachment 1268879


----------



## Ichisan76 (Aug 19, 2012)

Pinchers - Genie

My White Chinese Dragon


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## husam666 (Aug 19, 2012)

Seasons in the sun - Nirvana 

Sent from my HD7S T9295 using Board Express


----------



## leo321 (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy Together - The Turtles

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

Spinning Makes Me Dizzy - The Album Leaf

Sent from your mom.


----------



## lreyes (Aug 19, 2012)

Green day boulevard of broken dreams and drake with that bieber on trust issues and lil Wayne I don't like wiz kalifa or any of those new rappers who say swag in every song like no talent at all and not gonna get into religious talk but illuminate damn man people every where are like he he's a illuminatiest no just because they have a good talent at singing that doesn't mean they are illuminatiest. Even FACEBOOK god don't get me on that subject with Facebook girls singing lyrics as their status -_- 

ya'll wish me luck
SNATCH AND RUN YO!


----------



## Mentu12 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nelly Furtado - Big Hoops!! 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## cybernetus (Aug 19, 2012)

Ratos de Porão - Homem inimigo do homem

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## slanidracula (Aug 19, 2012)

Deadmau5. The perfect phone hacking sound.


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 19, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## sosandroid (Aug 19, 2012)

Towards and against - Amorphis


----------



## lreyes (Aug 19, 2012)

Green day again......and WHO LISTENS TO DUBSTEP really?
No point in dubstep all you hear is wub wub wub 
There's no beat no singer no nothing just random sounds.
ya'll wish me luck
SNATCH AND RUN YO!


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 19, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> Green day again......and WHO LISTENS TO DUBSTEP really?
> No point in dubstep all you hear is wub wub wub
> There's no beat no singer no nothing just random sounds.
> ya'll wish me luck
> SNATCH AND RUN YO!

Click to collapse



I do. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 19, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> Green day again......and WHO LISTENS TO DUBSTEP really?
> No point in dubstep all you hear is wub wub wub
> There's no beat no singer no nothing just random sounds.
> ya'll wish me luck
> SNATCH AND RUN YO!

Click to collapse



Dude you deserve the Nobel prize, I salute you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKhTk0IynHM&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 19, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## trell959 (Aug 19, 2012)

Savior- Rise Against

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorillaz
Feel good Inc.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from the set of Uniporn does Android


----------



## lreyes (Aug 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Dude you deserve the Nobel prize, I salute you
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKhTk0IynHM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



Haha I like some rock but its the new good songs that I can relate to like talk 2 me by lil Wayne and green day I think is the best band ever I like some of LIT,too

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




thedudejdog said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I really don't get the point but I respect you and your opinions of things I'm not that internet jerk the only dub step song I find cool or it gets stuck in my head is creeper by DJ cafe

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------







Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

There's a wedding hall at the bottom of a canyon my house overlooks, and Beat It by MJ is blasting.

Strange song choice for a wedding.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## lreyes (Aug 20, 2012)

Linkin park in the end 
Sorry for multiple unnecessary post

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's a wedding hall at the bottom of a canyon my house overlooks, and Beat It by MJ is blasting.
> 
> Strange song choice for a wedding.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



God i love americans

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> God i love americans
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, we're an entertaining bunch aren't we?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Hexgore (Aug 20, 2012)

La La La - Snoop Lion


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, we're an entertaining bunch aren't we?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Definitely
A la la la long- Bob Marley


Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## waynekirby (Aug 20, 2012)

Blink 182 - Adam's song 

Sent from my Neo using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 20, 2012)

Skillet - Monster

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice..  which player is that?  
Also, the album is freakin insane, Cthulhu Sleeps and Some Chords are two of the best! 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 20, 2012)

David Bowie's opus.... trying to select less than 50 favorite songs... 
currently playing Sorrow from Pin Ups album...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 20, 2012)

Trance Radio on Pandora.


----------



## grindelwald (Aug 20, 2012)

Dzungla Radio Doboj


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## gljiva (Aug 20, 2012)

grindelwald said:


> Dzungla Radio Doboj

Click to collapse



hahhaha kralju (king)


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 20, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 20, 2012)

Very Good.


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## donhashem.dh (Aug 20, 2012)

Y U WANNA KNOW FROM WHERE SENT??


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 20, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## nakedMonkey (Aug 20, 2012)

Borgore - Guided relaxation 


Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 21, 2012)

Raw - Hopsin


----------



## twolfekc (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jeff Beck & Joss Stone | I put a spell on you | live auf Mallorca


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 21, 2012)

The first of many amazing albums from this amazing band. Looking forward to the newest release next week.


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm..


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 21, 2012)

...


----------



## bconover93 (Aug 21, 2012)

...  ...  ...


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice song.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## WellTrainedVC (Aug 21, 2012)

The hum of my computer, my neck popping as I try get comfortable in bed & the roar of the evaporative cooler. Oh, less they get upset.. the voices in my head.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 21, 2012)

just finished work, this will exspeediate my journey home 


ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 21, 2012)

I just found out that Miley Cyrus does the backup vocals for Borgore in "Decisions", my mind is blown so I'm listening and can kind of make her out in some parts. So strange.


----------



## cybervibin (Aug 21, 2012)

hero of war-rise against

sent from my htc one v via xda developers app, a true lfc supporter


----------



## abnah (Aug 21, 2012)

cybervibin said:


> hero of war-rise against
> 
> sent from my htc one v via xda developers app, a true lfc supporter

Click to collapse



Good song and great band.


Die Ärzte - Grau.


----------



## yodawgiherdyoulike (Aug 21, 2012)

*music*

le music


----------



## Tikkeltje (Aug 21, 2012)

Windows Home server - > Squeezecenter - > Squeezeplayer - > Samsung Galaxy S3.

Controlled by Squeezecontrol via Wifi.... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobbypink (Aug 22, 2012)

Qulinez -  troll

-Sent from my nexus 7-


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 22, 2012)

If you like good music put this in your ears. You can listen to the whole thing here: http://www.purevolume.com/new/silversunpickups


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Even Flow (Live)


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

bobbypink said:


> Qulinez -  troll
> 
> -Sent from my nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Love that track.


----------



## Ohamn (Aug 22, 2012)

Skrillex - Summit

This track is just frigging awesome!

//Ohamn

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Ohamn said:


> Skrillex - Summit
> 
> This track is just frigging awesome!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eesh...gave that one a listen.  Maybe I'm old, but that didn't strike a chord with me, literally, or figuratively.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## T10NAZ (Aug 22, 2012)

Levels (Skrillex Remix)

Avicii


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

TV background junk...


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> TV background junk...

Click to collapse



Banned for listening to TV background junk..jk... listening to ridin on 4's instrumental by jdawg and freestyling

Edit: as I can tell u like blue star, I know they are known for wheat beer, but do they make lagers 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Banned for listening to TV background junk..jk... listening to ridin on 4's instrumental by jdawg and freestyling
> 
> Edit: as I can tell u like blue star, I know they are known for wheat beer, but do they make lagers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's actually a limited edition New Castle bottlecap...  If you're looking for a good wheat beer try Hoegaarden...  and for a lager, try Samuel Smith's Lager....  If you like dark beer, go with Samuel Smiths Nut Brown Ale or Oatmeal Stout....   All the above mentioned are my favorite beers...


----------



## leezrd (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> That's a limited edition New Castle bottlecap...  If you're looking for a good wheat beer try Hoegaarden...  and for a lager, try Samuel Smith's Lager....  If you like dark beer, go with Samuel Smiths Nut Brown Ale or Oatmeal Stout....   All the above mentioned are my favorite beers...

Click to collapse



Look like blue star cap. My favourite is Ying ling.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------

Ever heard of marly mar? Rapper from Charleston, sc

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Look like blue star cap. My favourite is Ying ling.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Other amazing beers are Moose Drool and Fat Tire...  but your not gonna find those in the south....  only out west...   I'm sure I've had Ying ling, just I'm a beer connoisseur, so I don't remember it...  If it has hops wheat and barley, I'll drink it....

I saw a 32oz O'Douls once...  Always wanted to have one of those handy for when my house arrest officer does his bi-weekly tour of the house...

Naw, not heard of him...  I'm more into 90's Alternative...


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling Bnaughty....

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 22, 2012)

Moody Blues: The voice


----------



## realmain (Aug 22, 2012)

Listening to Simple Steps by Sam Ock. Love him!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Ohamn (Aug 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eesh...gave that one a listen.  Maybe I'm old, but that didn't strike a chord with me, literally, or figuratively.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm 41 so i don't think that age has anything to do with it! 
It's like a kind of mix between dub step and trance. My two favorite music styles. So yes, I'm partial! 
//Ohamn

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Aug 22, 2012)

Justin Bieber/Big Sean : As long as u love me xD

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

Tez MyTouch said:


> Justin Bieber/Big Sean : As long as u love me xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Ouya


----------



## Ohamn (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure if trolling Bnaughty....
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what u are thinking but I was taking the screenshot of the music player playing the music in my iPhone and posting it here. I'm sure this has nothing to do with trolling.


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1275474
> 
> Sent from my Ouya

Click to collapse



Hmm that pic looks familiar

Just sent


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 22, 2012)

i think it's time for a little change in matter of screenies


----------



## fata|i3y (Aug 22, 2012)

Nymphetmine Fix by Cradle Of Filth


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> I'm not sure what u are thinking but I was taking the screenshot of the music player playing the music in my iPhone and posting it here. I'm sure this has nothing to do with trolling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It was quite comical LOL....  I'm on house arrest...


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> It was quite comical LOL....  I'm on house arrest...

Click to collapse



Oh!!!! Ok, understood.


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

Rocksteady (Gigi Barocco Remix) - The Bloody Beetroots


----------



## wwcjr91 (Aug 22, 2012)

"Salt Peanuts" 
-Charlie Parker and Dizzy Gillespie (not sure if they had a name for their band at that point, maybe it was Earl Hines' band?)


----------



## paulgleeson (Aug 22, 2012)

College - I Think About It (Keenhouse remix)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just wanted to hear this song...  It's been awhile...


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Just wanted to hear this song...  It's been awhile...

Click to collapse



Here's his direct line, 985-655-2500.


----------



## andresantos (Aug 22, 2012)

Naked and Famous - Young Blood


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 22, 2012)

Savoy ft. SOFI - Under My Skin (DIY)


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 22, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Here's his direct line, 985-655-2500.

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## lreyes (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cake - Nugget


----------



## josip-k (Aug 23, 2012)

Biometrix-bassline skanker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> i think it's time for a little change in matter of screenies

Click to collapse



Xbmc? 

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

Blind Melon - Wilt (Live)


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 23, 2012)

Imagination/Crown Royal- Jill Scott 

Sent from The ACSyndicate Tower using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 23, 2012)

But I'm breathing so I guess I'm still alive, even if signs seem to tell me otherwise 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

The Killers - Mr. Brightside


----------



## kerick10 (Aug 23, 2012)

A Day to Remember-Another Song about the Weekend (Acoustic)


Sent from a 3rd Galaxy in the middle of the Pacific.


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Xbmc?
> 
> Sent from my Ouya

Click to collapse



What?

Just sent


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

background tv...  an infomercial about a weight loss supplement you put in your food...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> background tv...  an infomercial about a weight loss supplement you put in your food...

Click to collapse



Man, you should get out of the house more.

Oh wait.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man, you should get out of the house more.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Ahahaha fail

Just sent


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man, you should get out of the house more.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!!   That post brightened a terrible day more than you know...  thx...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> LMFAO!!!!   That post brightened a terrible day more than you know...  thx...

Click to collapse



I couldn't resist.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 23, 2012)

Point of it all- Anthony Hamilton 

Sent from The ACSyndicate Tower using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## SpadaBoss (Aug 23, 2012)

acdc-whole lotta rosie


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Aug 23, 2012)

Dr.8820 said:


> Point of it all- Anthony Hamilton
> 
> Sent from The ACSyndicate Tower using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



where ya been dr its football season sir? oh ummmmm i hear the air cond running lmao tried to stay on topic in off topic


----------



## nishanty13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley
[ Been Rickrolled ]


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)

Woke up with "Calling" stuck in my head.




It doesn't want to embed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G1I16gJBvU&sns=em


----------



## fagyi (Aug 23, 2012)

Lifted Music Show

Spor & Chris Renegade - Podcast 004


----------



## mfsr98 (Aug 23, 2012)

nishanty13 said:


> Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley
> [ Been Rickrolled ]

Click to collapse



oh you...


----------



## mmhs (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## mfsr98 (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeNSVGRxECI
now listening to this


----------



## nishanty13 (Aug 23, 2012)

mfsr98 said:


> oh you...

Click to collapse



But I liked the song.[80's stuff is great]


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 23, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> where ya been dr its football season sir? oh ummmmm i hear the air cond running lmao tried to stay on topic in off topic

Click to collapse



What's up my man! ESPN don't have Sixburgh making the playoffs! Oops, see you in the sports thread lol!
Crack Music- Kanye West 

Sent from the top of the Top Thrill Dragster using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Reno Skyy (Aug 23, 2012)

sent from The Leaf Village


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

Gin Blossoms - Hey Jealousy


----------



## Dirk (Aug 23, 2012)

SpadaBoss said:


> acdc-whole lotta rosie

Click to collapse



My kinda rock!

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 23, 2012)

Walk-Foo Fighters


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

Fuel - Shimmer


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

Semisonic - Closing Time


----------



## paulgleeson (Aug 23, 2012)

Lissie - Pursuit of Happiness (Kid Cudi cover)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

Better Than Ezra - Desperately Wanting


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)

Send Me Your Love (KDrew Remix) - Taryn Manning


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 23, 2012)

Show you the way to go- The Jackson 5

Sent from the top of the Top Thrill Dragster using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

Blind Melon -  No Rain


----------



## vlad_bragoi (Aug 23, 2012)

Zaleilah-Mandinga 

Inviato dal mio LG-P500 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 23, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

Candlebox - Far Behind


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

Collective Soul - Shine


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 24, 2012)

Danger- Mystikal

Sent from the top of the Top Thrill Dragster using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

Everclear - Wonderful


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## CB620 (Aug 24, 2012)

Styles P-Diamond Life

View attachment 1278831


----------



## donhashem.dh (Aug 24, 2012)

Adan

Y U WANNA KNOW FROM WHERE SENT??


----------



## esloudan (Aug 24, 2012)

Charm City Devils - Man of Constant Sorrow


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

Green Day - Basket Case


----------



## nishanty13 (Aug 24, 2012)

Learn My Lesson - Daughtery


----------



## CoNsPiRiSiZe (Aug 24, 2012)

For you - Keith Urban 

::Respect::


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 24, 2012)

Aerosmith-Dream on


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 24, 2012)

Weenie Ride by Steel Panther

Sent from your mom.


----------



## shedo88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers


----------



## SultanMazlum (Aug 24, 2012)

Life goes on - 2Pac

Sent from my monster: the LG Optimus 2x using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 24, 2012)

Shooting Star- Bad Comapny..

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------


----------



## obsidianchao (Aug 24, 2012)

Energy - Watsky

A poet who raps. A wonderful stark contrast to the common "COKE AND SEX AND RACIST/MISOGYNIST/HOMOPHOBIC SLURS" of standard hip-hop these days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 24, 2012)

Shawty lemme holler at you,you're so hot hot hot hot.....


----------



## galaxys (Aug 24, 2012)

When the Music's Over (Strange Days) - The Doors


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ending Credits - Opeth


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

background tv noise....


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> background tv noise....

Click to collapse



Something Family Guy excels at. Ignore it until one of the awesome jokes is on.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2012)

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Pornstar dancing 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## skater95 (Aug 25, 2012)

Headlines-Drake

Sent from my Cocaine White S3.


----------



## PureLogic (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 25, 2012)

Kidd Rock

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Forum Runner


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 25, 2012)

Whetus - Teenage Dirtbag

Sent from my Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
"Knowledge is power" = Read, Read, Read!


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Pink Floyd wish you were here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 25, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------

We fight for love- The Power Station


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 26, 2012)

This place hotel aka the heartbreak hotel- The Jackson 5

Sent from the top of the Top Thrill Dragster using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Live Secret samadhi album


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

12-51 by krissy and ericka


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Aug 26, 2012)

Moshing at home 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 26, 2012)

Everybody talks by neon trees

sent from in the closet


----------



## deniel (Aug 26, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 26, 2012)

Addicted to Love -- Robert Palmer


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## fata|i3y (Aug 26, 2012)

Dance with the devil..  Immortal Technique


Sent from Phonebooth


----------



## CB620 (Aug 26, 2012)

Giving slaughterhouse album a listen

View attachment 1284317


----------



## m.puro (Aug 26, 2012)

Wiz Khalifa - Work Hard Play Hard


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sunday Morning- Maroon 5

Sent from the top of the Top Thrill Dragster using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## d_man17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Xv - Awesome


----------



## jt.one (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

the weather channels background music...


----------



## CB620 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mixing DJ Khaled-I Wish You Would with Tyga-Switch Lanes

View attachment 1284821


----------



## cybernetus (Aug 27, 2012)

Chrome Division - Serial Killer

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madmajd (Aug 27, 2012)

E-40-Yay Area

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




BNaughty said:


> the weather channels background music...

Click to collapse



ROFL


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 27, 2012)

Ridiculously awesome cover.


----------



## pandalearius (Aug 27, 2012)

Gungnam Style by PSY. My friend linked me to it and now it wont GET OUT OF MY BRAIN!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 27, 2012)

The Weeknd - "Wicked Games"


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dj Thoma - Night Train EXPRESS 2012


----------



## Bodisson (Aug 27, 2012)

S'Express: Theme from S'Express (Platform 1 mix 12")


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## MRsf27 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mobb deep - quiet storm

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm actually listening to a couple squirrels fighting with some birds!

Sent from the top of the Top Thrill Dragster using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 27, 2012)

Ya Mama - The Pharcyde


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 28, 2012)

Heavy Artillery - Game


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't Let Go- Mariah Carey 

Sent from the Maverick @ Cedar Point using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

Human- The Human League 

Sent from the Maverick @ Cedar Point using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Orange_furball (Aug 28, 2012)

Dora the explorer theme song. 

So.
Epic. 


Sent from my PawPhone using Meow Premium.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Aug 28, 2012)

What??:what:

watch you backs 
and keep your noses clean 
I'm out.................................
Mr.Luigi


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beat Box (Diversion One)- The Art of Noise 

Sent from the Maverick @ Cedar Point using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## husam666 (Aug 28, 2012)

Falling Away With You - Muse


----------



## veeman (Aug 28, 2012)

"Crickets chirping and birds tweeting" by Mother Nature


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 28, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tears don't Fall --- Bullet for My Valentine


Sent from my iPhone 3GS using Tapatalk


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Aug 28, 2012)

Mein Block - Sido..

Sent from the Underdog..


----------



## fata|i3y (Aug 28, 2012)

Young Homie by Chris Rene


Sent from Phonebooth


----------



## corryrox (Aug 28, 2012)

Travis Barker - Let's Go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWt1y8tSXHE

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 28, 2012)

Listening to Savoy's new EP, "SUPERTRAIL".


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## leezrd (Aug 28, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Like the nav bar with the battery and cell signal in it
Back to topic.. swang by trae

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## yackovsky (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone producing their own music?

Back to topic now, The Bloody Beetroots - Rocksteady (Gigi Barocco remix)


----------



## danny39 (Aug 29, 2012)

I Will Wait by Mumford and Sons

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk


----------



## corryrox (Aug 29, 2012)

Bawitdaba by Kid Rock....

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 29, 2012)

Right and a wrong way- Keith Sweat 

Sent from the Maverick @ Cedar Point using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## nishanty13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Everything I Do I Do It For You - Bryan Adams
[ Been listening to old classics since last few days ]


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Listening to Savoy's new EP, "SUPERTRAIL".

Click to collapse



Based on the cover art alone, I will be checking this one out.  Thanks!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Rasa11 (Aug 29, 2012)

listening to this album.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 29, 2012)

Crickets, by Nature.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Spokmoppa (Aug 29, 2012)

Meat Hook Sodomy - Cannibal Corpse

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 29, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## nishanty13 (Aug 29, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> *Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## agazza (Aug 29, 2012)

Halestorm - i miss the misery

Headbanging chicks are just great.

sent from phone


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 29, 2012)

Reboot - Horses On The Dancefloor (Original Mix)


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 29, 2012)

Blow Me - Dank

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Rasa11 (Aug 29, 2012)

A shower of Sparks- Ott




 <3


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 30, 2012)

Madden 13 background music


----------



## triptosyll (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Bacon in my coffee, please? You don't have bacon?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## beneath-a-burning-turtle (Aug 30, 2012)

The Ministry of Lost Souls - Dream Theater

I love that song so much lol

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soclean (Aug 30, 2012)

Soon the new day- talib kweli


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 30, 2012)

beneath-a-burning-turtle said:


> The Ministry of Lost Souls - Dream Theater
> 
> I love that song so much lol
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I rated your avatar, now I gotta give you props for your taste in music...good stuff man!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## nishanty13 (Aug 30, 2012)

The Boys of Summer- Don Henley


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 30, 2012)

Behind Bars- Slick Rick f/Warren G

Sent from the Maverick @ Cedar Point using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## 19deimon90 (Aug 30, 2012)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 30, 2012)

Kid Rock -- All Summer Long


----------



## beneath-a-burning-turtle (Aug 30, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I rated your avatar, now I gotta give you props for your taste in music...good stuff man!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Thanks! For the record, I thought Periphery I was better than Periphery II though, the songs in II flowed together too much, not enough variety between each song imo.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dance of Eternity -- Dream Theater


----------



## husam666 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cherub Rock - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Aiwa (Aug 30, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar - Swimming Pools


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 30, 2012)

Ticks and leeches --tool. 

I've been listening to lots of tool lately. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Aug 30, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Ticks and leeches --tool.
> 
> I've been listening to lots of tool lately.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've lost so much faith in Tool.. their CDs now are just 4 or 5 songs and tracks of random noise...

Supposedly have a new CD coming out this year, I just can't get excited about it though..


----------



## beneath-a-burning-turtle (Aug 30, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Dance of Eternity -- Dream Theater

Click to collapse



That song hurts my brain. Over 130 time signature changes in 6 minutes. Ack D:

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Aug 30, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> I've lost so much faith in Tool.. their CDs now are just 4 or 5 songs and tracks of random noise...
> 
> Supposedly have a new CD coming out this year, I just can't get excited about it though..

Click to collapse



Yea. I stick mostly to the older stuff. Opiate, undertow are my two favorite albums. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Trublood_ (Aug 30, 2012)

Something's got a hold on me - Christina Aguilera 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fox News...


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 30, 2012)

yackovsky said:


> Anyone producing their own music?
> 
> Back to topic now, The Bloody Beetroots - Rocksteady (Gigi Barocco remix)

Click to collapse



I, it may not be what you call music but.... 






http://soundcloud.com/plegdroid

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I, it may not be what you call music but....
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/plegdroid
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Fruity loops?


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Fruity loops?

Click to collapse



cubase. 
the only samples are the vocals. 
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## yackovsky (Aug 30, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> I, it may not be what you call music but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's actually pretty good! I like oldschool house


----------



## CB620 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bandz Makes Her Dance Remix- Juicy J, Lil Wayne, & 2 Chainz


----------



## yackovsky (Aug 30, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Fruity loops?

Click to collapse



It's called FL Studio now, and if you know how to handle it, results might be very surprising...


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 30, 2012)

Every Nujabes song on shuffle
Rest in beats


----------



## yackovsky (Aug 30, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> Every Nujabes song on shuffle
> Rest in beats

Click to collapse



+1 and most of ninja tunes records


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 30, 2012)

yackovsky said:


> It's actually pretty good! I like oldschool house

Click to collapse



thanks, I tend to get over critical. I've upped some, hard to bracket stuff also, yes with loops  ,it's all pretty old stuff.  I've had a listen to the three you've upped, and you could slip them into a Friday night  radio 1 set with no complaints  good stuff 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## beneath-a-burning-turtle (Aug 31, 2012)

Time to finish my day with some At the Gates 

My favorite would have to be either Cold or Blinded by Fear

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm listening to "I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho)  by Pitbull on Pandora


----------



## boborone (Aug 31, 2012)

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 31, 2012)

Personal Jesus -- Depeche Mode


----------



## wwcjr91 (Aug 31, 2012)

"The popular Duke Ellington" 

It's a compilation of some of his more well known standards.


----------



## noctuam (Aug 31, 2012)

Serj Tankian - Imperfect Harmonies 

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Aug 31, 2012)

It's early morning here so I'm listening to the "Soundscapes" channel on Music Choice.


----------



## FitAmp (Aug 31, 2012)

3:19 AM here and listening to music...

Hello I‘m in Delaware by City and Colour


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Aug 31, 2012)

Psy - gangnam style :d


----------



## 19deimon90 (Aug 31, 2012)

No stress - Laurent Wolf


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 31, 2012)

keegan59 said:


> Psy - gangnam style :d

Click to collapse



Damn that song annoys me :\

I'm listening to yellow taxi by counting crows

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Aug 31, 2012)

She talks to angels -- The Black Crowes


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 31, 2012)

Home
Edward Sharp and the Magnetic Zeros.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 31, 2012)

Party In The USA Biggie Remix

Um... somebody living in their mom's basement who decided to put Biggie over  a miley cyrus song.


Ok, I skipped it because it got annoying. Now its Look what you've done by drake


----------



## 19deimon90 (Aug 31, 2012)

Whistle - Flo Rida


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## nortnil (Aug 31, 2012)

Parov Stelar - Catgroove


----------



## yuseiatlas (Aug 31, 2012)

Somebody that I used to know - Gotye 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 31, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Splux (Sep 1, 2012)

Gråt Inga Tårar - Lastkaj 14
(if any swedes read this, go listen to the song - it's awesome (and I usually don't even like songs with Swedish lyrics...))


----------



## OddFutur3 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mr Roboto - Styx


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 1, 2012)

OddFutur3 said:


> Mr Roboto - Styx

Click to collapse



the asus hold music...  wish it was that ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hexgore (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Eternalty (Sep 1, 2012)

Scar Tissue - RHCP

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## RBarnett09 (Sep 1, 2012)

Give Me Love - The Used

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Sep 1, 2012)

Hero of War - Rise Against

Sent from Team Pirate's shiny black things


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 1, 2012)

the heavy-sixteen


----------



## boborone (Sep 1, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> the heavy-sixteen

Click to collapse



Sup fluer long time no see


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Sup fluer long time no see

Click to collapse



sup man just workin how are you


----------



## boborone (Sep 1, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> sup man just workin how are you

Click to collapse



I'm great. Thinking bout bumping the up all night thread tomorrow. You working then? How's all the rain for you?


----------



## cezar94 (Sep 1, 2012)

When I'm Gone - Eminem


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> I'm great. Thinking bout bumping the up all night thread tomorrow. You working then? How's all the rain for you?

Click to collapse



bump it ill be here :good: ah we didnt get to much rain it was all to the east of us in mississippi. the center of the storm moved right through here


----------



## boborone (Sep 1, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> bump it ill be here :good: ah we didnt get to much rain it was all to the east of us in mississippi. the center of the storm moved right through here

Click to collapse



That's cool. All this mess in our backyards making me want to go chase hurricanes again. Last one I did was Katrina. Spent Rita in a tent right after. All us north texas felt like home. It was more like a fall storm that we get here. High winds lots of rain and tornadoes. Just missing the hail. Everybody else was flipping out. We were cool. Good money, but lots of work.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> That's cool. All this mess in our backyards making me want to go chase hurricanes again. Last one I did was Katrina. Spent Rita in a tent right after. All us north texas felt like home. It was more like a fall storm that we get here. High winds lots of rain and tornadoes. Just missing the hail. Everybody else was flipping out. We were cool. Good money, but lots of work.

Click to collapse



we have around 17 units down south right now! i bet that was some fun sh!t


----------



## boborone (Sep 1, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> we have around 17 units down south right now! i bet that was some fun sh!t

Click to collapse



Oh it's awesome. Chased hurricanes for two years. Quit when I realized my nose and liver were taking a toll. Watching where they are heading and being there to ride it out and work the next day is when you get paid the big bucks. We would throw big parties man. Oh it was fun.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 1, 2012)

Beyond the pale - Pain of salvation 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## wokdogol (Sep 1, 2012)

PSY - Gangnam Style


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

silence


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 1, 2012)

The sound of muzak - Porcupine tree

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 1, 2012)

coheed and cambria-domino and destitude :good:


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 1, 2012)

Missdvs - electrosexual 025 (Jan.2012) - Apocalyptic Bass

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nihil_Morari said:


> The sound of muzak - Porcupine tree
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



glad to see another porcupine tree fan here :highfive:


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 1, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> glad to see another porcupine tree fan here :highfive:

Click to collapse



Porcupine tree is one of my favourite band, after Opeth and Pain of salvation 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nihil_Morari said:


> Porcupine tree is one of my favourite band, after Opeth and Pain of salvation
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



glad to see another opeth fan here as well lol


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 1, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> glad to see another opeth fan here as well lol

Click to collapse



Well tell me you're an Ayreon fan too and we could get married 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 1, 2012)

DOWN ON ME by JEREMIH


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 1, 2012)

Nujabes- Horizon 
Hour long homework edit

Sent from the next galaxy far far away


----------



## hooligan007 (Sep 1, 2012)

From" game of thrones"

And who are you, the proud lord said,
that I must bow so low?
Only a cat of a different coat,
that's all the truth I know.
In a coat of gold or a coat of red,
a lion still has claws,
And mine are long and sharp, my lord,
as long and sharp as yours.
And so he spoke, and so he spoke,
that lord of Castamere,
But now the rains weep o'er his hall,
with no one there to hear.
Yes now the rains weep o'er his hall,
and not a soul to hear.

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

Song name "Rains of castamere"

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## chelsearulz5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ensiferum - Unsung Heroes

Sent from my Galaxy Fit @ Creed's 3.5


----------



## Eternalty (Sep 1, 2012)

Map of the Problematique - Muse

Sent from Team Pirate Headquarters


----------



## 5v3mir (Sep 1, 2012)

Metropolis - David Guetta & Nicky Romero


----------



## boborone (Sep 1, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



Such an awesome track I had forgotten all about

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

I'm listening to BBC world news


----------



## corryrox (Sep 1, 2012)

Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin..

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nihil_Morari said:


> Well tell me you're an Ayreon fan too and we could get married
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then I'm glad I've never heard of that band lmao

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Listening to Kaminanda. http://soundcloud.com/kaminanda


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Listening to the halftime report...


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> Such an awesome track I had forgotten all about
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------
> 
> I'm listening to BBC world news

Click to collapse



Hey that IS an awesome track! Niice  Thanks BNaughty and boborone!  <3


----------



## OddFutur3 (Sep 1, 2012)

C.R.E.A.M - Wu-Tang Clan :good:


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 1, 2012)

OddFutur3 said:


> C.R.E.A.M - Wu-Tang Clan :good:

Click to collapse



dolla dolla bills y'alll. lol


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Hey that IS an awesome track! Niice  Thanks BNaughty and boborone!  <3

Click to collapse



All Sasha and Digweed, and anything Rabbit in the Moon is just bliss....

I'm listening to that ^^^^^^^

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

and now this:


----------



## S013 (Sep 1, 2012)

Paparazzi - Girls' Generation )

Sent from my BioWonder using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 1, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> All Sasha and Digweed, and anything Rabbit in the Moon is just bliss....
> 
> I'm listening to that ^^^^^^^
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very niice man! Love it.  thanks. <3 
I converted both vids to MP3's I liked'em so much. lol  :good:


and now i must acquire more...


----------



## boborone (Sep 2, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Very niice man! Love it.  thanks. <3
> I converted both vids to MP3's I liked'em so much. lol  :good:
> 
> 
> and now i must acquire more...

Click to collapse



Torrents

Digweed by himself is one of my all time favorite djs. He still spins on vinyl 10 min tracks sometimes. And sequencing tracks he is a master. Knows how to build a set where you have a hard telling one track from another and it flows from intro to peak to close. Awesome dude. Totally underrated by himself.

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

And not at all condoning warez. But in alot of cases that is the only to find alot of edm. Especially the sets done live on radio like BBC's essential mix show. Can't buy that stuff.


----------



## ifalldownalot (Sep 2, 2012)

Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love.


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> Torrents
> 
> Digweed by himself is one of my all time favorite djs. He still spins on vinyl 10 min tracks sometimes. And sequencing tracks he is a master. Knows how to build a set where you have a hard telling one track from another and it flows from intro to peak to close. Awesome dude. Totally underrated by himself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Had 3 torrents going 5 minutes after i made that post.  lol 
Generally, I'll download things for free first, Listen to it all, 
and if Im really feeling it.. I have no qualms about actually buying it, and happily do so. :angel: <3 
But, too often there will only be a couple good songs on an album and the rest are rubbish, so I like to make sure first. lol 

But yeah, a lot of the stuff I really like often has to be acquired through other means. :highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 2, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Had 3 torrents going 5 minutes after i made that post.  lol
> Generally, I'll download things for free first, Listen to it all,
> and if Im really feeling it.. I have no qualms about actually buying it, and happily do so. :angel: <3
> But, too often there will only be a couple good songs on an album and the rest are rubbish, so I like to make sure first. lol
> ...

Click to collapse



ever since demonoid went down i havent really been messing with torrents...  ive seen the comcast security assurance letters LOL...

listening to the tv, pawn stars


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 2, 2012)

Shing02 - Metroidz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXB6GyZ-uV4


----------



## wwcjr91 (Sep 2, 2012)

Gravity
-John Mayer


----------



## agazza (Sep 2, 2012)

Baz Luhrmann - Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen) 

[Yt]MQlJ3vOp6nI[/yt]


 http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MQlJ3vOp6nI#/watch?v=MQlJ3vOp6nI 

sent from phone


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 2, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Very niice man! Love it.  thanks. <3
> I converted both vids to MP3's I liked'em so much. lol  :good:
> 
> 
> and now i must acquire more...

Click to collapse



better than torrents, try this for audio goodness 

http://www.oldskoolanthemz.com/forum/tracklists/

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 2, 2012)

Dillon Francis - Live set recording from Electric Zoo


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 2, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## KnockNuckle (Sep 2, 2012)

Run riot - camo&krooked

Sent from my Big R 6386Antutu


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 2, 2012)

Retardest awesome song ever : Gangnam Style 

Sent from my Google Glasses


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 2, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> ever since demonoid went down i havent really been messing with torrents...  ive seen the comcast security assurance letters LOL...
> 
> listening to the tv, pawn stars

Click to collapse



yeah man Im pissed about Demonoid. 
still doesnt stop be from hitting up any of the others though.
I wish them the best of luck if they feel the need to find me. . lol 

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> better than torrents, try this for audio goodness
> 
> http://www.oldskoolanthemz.com/forum/tracklists/
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Sweet! thanks man, Ill check it out. Looks kinda promising.   :good:


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Sep 2, 2012)

David Guetta ft. Sia - Titanium

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 2, 2012)

Suggestions. System of a down

But I'm just letting the entire album play

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## corryrox (Sep 2, 2012)

The Pretender - Foo Fighters :good::good::good:
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 2, 2012)

Vodka inferno - Diablo swing orchestra

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 2, 2012)

3 Days Grace - Break

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## boborone (Sep 2, 2012)

Nihil_Morari said:


> Porcupine tree is one of my favourite band, after Opeth and Pain of salvation
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



not sure how I missed this, but HELL YEAH


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 2, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 2, 2012)

edit: sounds added. lol


----------



## boborone (Sep 2, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> edit: sounds added. lol

Click to collapse



https://plus.google.com/u/0/118229343959050303192/posts/1rQLBTJhBX4


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> https://plus.google.com/u/0/118229343959050303192/posts/1rQLBTJhBX4

Click to collapse



Sweet man! Thanks, Glad you like it.  :highfive:
I have all their stuff and it's all amazing. lol  
Shulman is one of my favorites. <3

I would "+1" it if I were on google+ lol


----------



## leezrd (Sep 3, 2012)

Swishahouse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 3, 2012)

This~ 
and it's awesome.. 
http://mk2systems.com/memekast/mk018.html

If you guys don;t know of "Welder/Eskmo"..
you should.  <3


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 3, 2012)

Classic goodness.

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

One more:


----------



## pablitous (Sep 3, 2012)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe

Too catchy. (I dont know if the word is that, but i mean you cant stop listening)


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Retardest awesome song ever : Gangnam Style
> 
> Sent from my Google Glasses

Click to collapse



Finally a normal person

Just sent


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 3, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Finally a normal person
> 
> Just sent

Click to collapse



"normal". lol, derp.


----------



## bolhovec (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm listening to* A-Trak – Ray Ban Vision (Feat. CyHi Da Prynce)*


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 3, 2012)

I dont know what these headphones are..
but I want them..lol 






edit: ok i know theyre sony... but thats it. :?:

never mind, think i found them. lol http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/sony-ericsson-livesound-hi-fi-headset-black-p31815.htm


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 3, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> I dont know what these headphones are..
> but I want them..lol
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're livesound headset






Just sent


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 3, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> They're livesound headset
> 
> 
> 
> Just sent

Click to collapse



Cool thanks. Same ones then. 
Are they worth $80?

Good song.


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 3, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Cool thanks. Same ones then.
> Are they worth $80?

Click to collapse



Idk I just like the pic, I don't have them but I think they work with Xperia 2011 devices and up

Just sent


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 3, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Idk I just like the pic, I don't have them but I think they work with Xperia 2011 devices and up
> 
> Just sent

Click to collapse



very nice. 
I don't even own an xperia.. lol
Really digging them though.
They are the only set of 'earbud' type headphones ive seen that i actually want.   lol  :good:

will give thanks after my 8 a day time limit is up.


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 3, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> very nice.
> I don't even own an xperia.. lol
> Really digging them though.
> They are the only set of 'earbud' type headphones ive seen that i actually want.   lol  :good:

Click to collapse



They won't work on non Xperia
I have a pair of Sony Ericsson mh810 and on non Xperia phones you can't hear all the sound( I assume this applies for them aswell but ask somebody who has them if they work)

Just sent


----------



## deniel (Sep 3, 2012)

Crash test dummies- mmm mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 3, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> They won't work on non Xperia
> I have a pair of Sony Ericsson mh810 and on non Xperia phones you can't hear all the sound( I assume this applies for them aswell but ask somebody who has them if they work)
> 
> Just sent

Click to collapse



Whaaatt!!?? 

Ohh man, that is rubbish if true. :crying:
Not even for just music?
I dont care about any of the other functions.. 
Just want them to listen to music. lol 
Who the hell makes headphones that only work on certain devices? Jeez! 
How ridiculous. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## onebornoflight (Sep 3, 2012)

21:13 by Coheed and Cambria (live on the Neverender DVD)

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## AK907ANC (Sep 4, 2012)

2 Chainz- Crack

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vladuttz (Sep 4, 2012)

Borgore - Decisions

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 4, 2012)

Eric Clapton: Cocaine


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 4, 2012)

Lightbulb sun - Porcupine tree

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## musosoft (Sep 4, 2012)

Stellamara - Prituri Se Planinata (NiT GriT Remix)


----------



## FinweLtd (Sep 4, 2012)

Infected Mushroom - The Rat


----------



## darklink911 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hertz - Deniz Koyu


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 4, 2012)

Bodisson said:


> Eric Clapton: Cocaine

Click to collapse



Faith in humanity restored





*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Whaaatt!!??
> 
> Ohh man, that is rubbish if true. :crying:
> Not even for just music?
> ...

Click to collapse



There are a ton of affordable, good-looking, great sounding earphones out there, many of which you've never heard of.  PM me if you want, otherwise, www.head-fi.org


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 4, 2012)

Dub Bunnies Outernational - 2hr. mix


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> There are a ton of affordable, good-looking, great sounding earphones out there, many of which you've never heard of.  PM me if you want, otherwise, www.head-fi.org

Click to collapse



Yeah thanks dude.. 
I was really just attracted to the flat cables of those earphones..
Generally I use real headphones, cant really handle earbud style for long..
But would be cool to find a good pair that are comfy, have flat cables, and sound niice. lol

I have like 3-4 pair of different "earbud" style earphones, But the only ones I ever use are the ones that came with my galaxy player. 
Mostly just use actual headphones though..
They are better for turning the world off. lol d(-_-)b

ohh.. listening to this.. (its awesome) <3
http://mk2systems.com/memekast/mk070.html


----------



## boborone (Sep 4, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Yeah thanks dude..
> I was really just attracted to the flat cables of those earphones..
> Generally I use real headphones, cant really handle earbud style for long..
> But would be cool to find a good pair that are comfy, have flat cables, and sound niice. lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung actually makes a nice sounding and good feeling earbuds. It's no wonder those are the only ones you use.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 4, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Yeah thanks dude..
> I was really just attracted to the flat cables of those earphones..
> Generally I use real headphones, cant really handle earbud style for long..
> But would be cool to find a good pair that are comfy, have flat cables, and sound niice. lol
> ]

Click to collapse



I have no problem recommending Zagg's smart buds. I got them for free about a year ago (with purchase of the ZaggSparq) and they're still going strong. I think they sound great and the film wrapped around the cable (pretty much the same material as Zagg's screen protectors) keeps them from getting knotted.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm a little picky with audio.  I use either Shure SE215's in-ears or my Bowers & Wilkins P5 on-ear (fortunately, I got those brand new for $25, or I wouldn't have them).


Right now, listening to Kill the Noise's set from Electric Zoo.


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 4, 2012)

boborone said:


> Samsung actually makes a nice sounding and good feeling earbuds. It's no wonder those are the only ones you use.

Click to collapse



Yeah, Agreed. 
Actually pretty impressed with the sound & comfort they provide. 
I've not found a pair of earbuds that i like as much as them, yet. lol :good:

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




063_XOBX said:


> I have no problem recommending Zagg's smart buds. I got them for free about a year ago (with purchase of the ZaggSparq) and they're still going strong. I think they sound great and the film wrapped around the cable (pretty much the same material as Zagg's screen protectors) keeps them from getting knotted.

Click to collapse



Oh niice. I didnt know they made earbuds. 
I have the zaggsheild on my galaxy player and its the best screen protector Ive seen/found though. 
I was a lil unsure about it at first, but after a lil time with it.. i def. think it's the best. lol  
Thanks. :good:

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'm a little picky with audio.  I use either Shure SE215's in-ears or my Bowers & Wilkins P5 on-ear (fortunately, I got those brand new for $25, or I wouldn't have them).
> 
> 
> Right now, listening to Kill the Noise's set from Electric Zoo.

Click to collapse



Nice! 
$25- wicked sweet deal! :good:


----------



## boborone (Sep 4, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Yeah, Agreed.
> Actually pretty impressed with the sound & comfort they provide.
> I've not found a pair of earbuds that i like as much as them, yet. lol :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those Samsung stock buds you can get for a couple bucks with free shipping off Amazon.


----------



## 48bloo (Sep 4, 2012)

Beauty is Within Us - Scott Matthew


----------



## mike_disturbed (Sep 4, 2012)

Steel heart - she gone
Bullet for my valentine - her voice resides 
Connie Francis - are you lonesome tonight

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oOWeaponXOo (Sep 4, 2012)

Shuffle a dream - Little Dragon

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Nice!
> $25- wicked sweet deal! :good:

Click to collapse



I used to run B&W's West Coast warehouse, which is how I got that hookup (and a free Panorama soundbar).

Listening to my son talk to himself while he plays Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## snowman77 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good music 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ludwigwb (Sep 5, 2012)

The noise of my classroom


----------



## dastreven (Sep 5, 2012)

Pu**** - TooL


----------



## 5.56nato (Sep 5, 2012)

Vicarious -  Tool

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

The sound of my inner voice :angel:


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 5, 2012)

Blue Oyster Cult: E.T.I.


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

ice box - Omarion


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 5, 2012)

Jethro Tull - The Whistler

Just sent


----------



## anastasiszn (Sep 5, 2012)

metallica - ride the lighting


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 5, 2012)

vladuttz said:


> Borgore - Decisions
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you know Miley Cyrus does the background vocals?


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 5, 2012)

Gangnam style - PSY

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 5, 2012)

Skrillex - Scary Bolly Dub


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 5, 2012)

Have you seen "Throw it on the Ground"? That's my fav Lonely Island.


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

Happy hump day people






Have a laugh


----------



## bananenbruno (Sep 5, 2012)

Utada Hikaru - Eternally


----------



## boborone (Sep 5, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## snowman110011 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hells Bells AC/DC

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus in the Mountains...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 6, 2012)

:good:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 6, 2012)

That song will always remind me of Office Space.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## widhopoenya (Sep 6, 2012)

Positive Mental Attitude - Kemuri


----------



## soumya_digi (Sep 6, 2012)

*It's All The Same - Agnish*


----------



## reagan07 (Sep 6, 2012)

Breathe Carolina - Blackout :good: :good: :good: :good:


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 6, 2012)

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 6, 2012)

Waiting for the end 
linkin Park
, 
Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 6, 2012)

30 seconds to mars 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2012)

erhmahgawd

I freakin love this track and can't get it out of my head


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 6, 2012)

Master of Puppets - MetallicA

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## honeycombflytouch3 (Sep 6, 2012)

Master of Puppets is a great one.


----------



## cascabel (Sep 6, 2012)

I personally prefer Creeping Death or One. 

Please give credit where credit is due..
If you can't even search how can I help you??


----------



## itilious (Sep 6, 2012)

Moon Moth Mixe::Chrysalis - Solace

I dig the sitar/drum beat world mixes 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## leezrd (Sep 6, 2012)

Pachino dino: city life

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## dmeadows013 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gone sovereign/absolute zero by stone sour

Via my Google Galaxy Nexus with Butter


----------



## plamdroid (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dave Matthews - Best of What's Around (Live)


----------



## bee mcfly (Sep 7, 2012)

You listen to Dino? Are you from Charleston? This is amazing an XDA user listening to Dino 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## cashyftw (Sep 7, 2012)

Sleeping With Sirens- Do It Now Remember It later 

Sent from my JellyBean Galaxys3


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 7, 2012)

Colt 45 - Afroman


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 7, 2012)

fata|i3y said:


> Colt 45 - Afroman

Click to collapse



Banana I remember that song it was funny as hell!/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 7, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 7, 2012)

Lana Del Rey on trap





Anybody want to share some "trap" tracks? 

I know UZ & Drankenstein, Baauer's Harlem Shake & Diplo's Express Yourself..


----------



## WARBIRD199 (Sep 7, 2012)

Avenged Sevenfold - Beast and the Harlot.


----------



## kakalko4 (Sep 7, 2012)

Skrillex and ostr 

Wysyłane z mojego SK17i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNcRiMiNaTi (Sep 7, 2012)

Alexisonfire - This could be anywhere in the world


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 7, 2012)

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## yackovsky (Sep 7, 2012)

one of the dopest tunes ever, TRAP!

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




WiredPirate said:


> Anybody want to share some "trap" tracks?
> 
> I know UZ & Drankenstein, Baauer's Harlem Shake & Diplo's Express Yourself..

Click to collapse



Express Yourself EP is more moombahton-ish, but it's dope! check out flosstradamus, thugli, neo fresco, tnght, ian boom... trap all the way homie! :highfive:


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 7, 2012)

yackovsky said:


> one of the dopest tunes ever, TRAP!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Derp. I was thinking of the Gent & Jawns remix of Express Yourself. Thanks for those recommendations, I'm looking them up now.:good:


----------



## yackovsky (Sep 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Derp. I was thinking of the Gent & Jawns remix of Express Yourself. Thanks for those recommendations, I'm looking them up now.:good:

Click to collapse



dat remix is so solid... me gusta!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 7, 2012)

Found a blog site for trap that looks decent: http://www.trapd.net


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 7, 2012)

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## yackovsky (Sep 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Found a blog site for trap that looks decent: http://www.trapd.net

Click to collapse



yup, dat's decent blog ;d


----------



## SlimPete (Sep 7, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/eptic/eptic-like-a-boss


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 7, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Sep 8, 2012)

RWT- Big Sean

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maianogueira (Sep 8, 2012)

Pearl Jam . do the Evolution

Enviado de meu Xoom usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 8, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Better Man


----------



## Karakoram2 (Sep 8, 2012)

been using cyan Pandora today. Dj manian and spm

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## maianogueira (Sep 8, 2012)

Bob Marley - One Love

Enviado de meu Xoom usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeremy112683 (Sep 8, 2012)

Lil wayne

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 8, 2012)

Moonshine bandits..one of my favorites

-Sent From My Blu Kuban Tapatalk Like A Boss


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 8, 2012)

Foo Fighters - Everlong


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-L3FTHa8Eo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

It's a dream 
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## johnthephotagrapher (Sep 8, 2012)

*im listening to*

Blow Me(One Last Kiss) by P!NK


----------



## thatrussianguy (Sep 8, 2012)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*

Click to collapse



Sega VIP – 1uP


----------



## thelowend (Sep 8, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Love jamming on my bass to this song.






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xavx (Sep 8, 2012)

Flo Rida - Whistle


----------



## AK907ANC (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yackovsky (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 9, 2012)

VROOM-VROOM Party Starter!


----------



## streinjer (Sep 9, 2012)

Gangnam Style!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

I love the related videos for the amazing song. This group is awesome for those chill times.





and this


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 9, 2012)

Those are good songs. Dubstep for me as usual

Almost 17
Nightcore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLruqmaeJxk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 9, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Those are good songs. Dubstep for me as usual
> 
> Almost 17
> Nightcore
> ...

Click to collapse



moar chill for when you're not raging


----------



## radziwoj (Sep 9, 2012)

Polish hiphop


----------



## foffit (Sep 9, 2012)

Damien Damien - Y Shape

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 9, 2012)

Dance With The Devil - Immortal Technique


----------



## niishou (Sep 9, 2012)

Fever - Bullet For My Valentine.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 9, 2012)

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## PeartFan40 (Sep 9, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Europe - The Final Countdown

Click to collapse



Excellent. Plain old excellent. Great band; great song.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my HTC One X, using XDA Premium.


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 9, 2012)

Pet- a perfect circle. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 9, 2012)

Survivor - Burning Heart


----------



## Peedy1971 (Sep 9, 2012)

Some weird guy singing some weird song... My GF is watching "X-Factor"....


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 9, 2012)

Peedy1971 said:


> Some weird guy singing some weird song... My GF is watching "X-Factor"....

Click to collapse



Poor you, have a beer:beer:

Motorhead- Ace of Spades

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 9, 2012)

Rocket Pimp - Grim Reaper


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## trueParadoX_2446 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm listening to/watching the Pittsburgh-Denver game!

I guess Manning just threw his 400th touchdown. nice


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 10, 2012)

in one of my fairly rare "hip hop moods".. lol
Listening to this guy..
Talib Kweli.. pure genius..


----------



## sfand (Sep 10, 2012)

The Offspring - Cruising California


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 10, 2012)

War pigs- faith no more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 10, 2012)

The flute song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9jBX-xoELI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## yackovsky (Sep 10, 2012)

cray set by araabmuzik in boiler room


----------



## captainretardo (Sep 10, 2012)

Peter Tosh - Talking Revolution


----------



## santosavonarola (Sep 10, 2012)

in trance (live) - scorpions


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nero - My eyes

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Sep 10, 2012)

Band Of Horses-Funeral(Adventure Club remix)

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## kuroihoshi (Sep 11, 2012)

plastic plates-things i didn't know i loved


----------



## Rasa11 (Sep 11, 2012)

yackovsky said:


> cray set by araabmuzik in boiler room

Click to collapse



man that was filthy! Loved it, haha :good:
 thanks!  <3


----------



## santosavonarola (Sep 11, 2012)

cradle of filth - funeral in carpatia


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

"Always Gold" by Radical Face


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 11, 2012)

Love - Ayreon

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## santosavonarola (Sep 11, 2012)

bolero by ravel


----------



## LoVeRice (Sep 11, 2012)

_______
via GT-n7000 using XDA-Elite App


----------



## yackovsky (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 11, 2012)

At least it's not Avicii's levels haha.
Knife Party - Internet Friends (Revolvr Bootleg)
I choked on my lunch when she said "No I have not ****ing seen Molly".


----------



## aggrophobik (Sep 11, 2012)

DV8 - Call My Name


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 11, 2012)

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 12, 2012)

total silence...


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV6PKkpoTRk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Polka

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 12, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> At least it's not Avicii's levels haha.
> Knife Party - Internet Friends (Revolvr Bootleg)
> I choked on my lunch when she said "No I have not ****ing seen Molly".

Click to collapse



Downloaded. I love the original, and most other Knife Party tracks.


----------



## snowman77 (Sep 12, 2012)

Koolism and a lot of Australian Rap

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Soap (Sep 12, 2012)

Knife party - internet friends


----------



## XxSHaDoWxSLaYeRxX (Sep 12, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Knife party - internet friends

Click to collapse



Lmao knife party's awesome

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## system.img (Sep 12, 2012)

Sweet Child O' Mine- Guns and Roses!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 12, 2012)

Glory box by Portishead

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer R (Sep 12, 2012)

Take the Time live with exclusive *Guitar Solo by John Petrucci* - *Dream Theater*


----------



## ManojKBanga (Sep 12, 2012)

Sada haq - rockstar 
Indian 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 12, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 12, 2012)

Carrie -- Europe


----------



## evazion (Sep 12, 2012)

ThePhantom97 said:


> Great song!
> 
> I am listening to Seether - Fake It

Click to collapse



Thanks! I like seether too 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 12, 2012)

Hardwell – Spaceman (Carnage Festival Trap Remix)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## shakur91 (Sep 12, 2012)

2pac ambitionz az a ridah

Wysyłane z mojego GT-S5830 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 13, 2012)

Marcus D ft. Cise Star, Substantial, & Funky DL - Night on the Town





P.R ft. Substantial & Funky DL - Sunchild






These flows are just amazing


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 13, 2012)

prime_225 said:


> Carrie -- Europe

Click to collapse



Nice!!   Their second album, Out Of This World is awesome.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 13, 2012)

The Mind Is A Terrible Thing - PipWilliams


----------



## baldywhite (Sep 13, 2012)

Down In It by Nine Inch Nails

sent from my bald head


----------



## rajevic (Sep 13, 2012)

Tomorrowland 2012 | official aftermovie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWb5Qc-fBvk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 13, 2012)

Sharp Dressed Man- ZZ Top

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

I Have not Begun - LPUX


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 13, 2012)

Your latest trick - Dire straits

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 13, 2012)

Apex - Foreign Beggars 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 13, 2012)

Masta Blasta (The Rebirth) - Dillon Frances

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------




GuyInTheCorner said:


> Apex - Foreign Beggars
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



You forgot to say "produced by Knife Party", which is the most important part. I'm waiting on a 320 of this, I ripped an mp3 from the UKF version on youtube. You don't know where to find a studio quality version do you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## mugur24 (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't wake me up - Chris Brown

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 13, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Masta Blasta (The Rebirth) - Dillon Frances
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't remember the bitrate of the copy I've got.  I'll check.

Edit:  Not sure if this is the one I downloaded, but it's alleged to be 320.
http://wobblesandwhomps.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/apex-ft-foreign-beggars.mp3


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 13, 2012)

Even Bassnectar is trapping now, he goes hard with it too.
Vava Voom (Bassnectar remix)
He just put a 2 track DL link on fb, only accessible for the next 24 hrs. Don't miss it, the other track is sick too.
http://t.opsp.in/c0Deb



jRi0T68 said:


> I can't remember the bitrate of the copy I've got.  I'll check.
> 
> Edit:  Not sure if this is the one I downloaded, but it's alleged to be 320.
> http://wobblesandwhomps.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/apex-ft-foreign-beggars.mp3

Click to collapse



Sweet, thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Sep 13, 2012)

I like putting all tracks on random


































And one last one

I love this cover


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Sep 14, 2012)

Taylor Gang! 


Sent from my HTC Glacier with Sense 4


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 14, 2012)

Klusterfuk- tech nine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## septix (Sep 14, 2012)

fata|i3y said:


> Dance With The Devil - Immortal Technique

Click to collapse



Great track. 

Ticon - The programmer

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.0


----------



## rocker1198 (Sep 14, 2012)

Trying not to love you- Nickelback

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## drnecropolis (Sep 14, 2012)

rocker1198 said:


> View attachment 1325982
> 
> Trying not to love you- Nickelback
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Man card=REVOKED

Nekromantix - Generation 666





Its powered by Jellybeaned AOKP!


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

I keep coming back to this tune, its addictive, and the vocals are amazing. MONSTA has been around for a while but signed to OWSLA for the new EP. And Skrillex/Nero will be releasing a remix for this track soon, and I imagine a hundred other DJs/producers will too.





Heres a bonus track
MONSTA's remix of Zedd's Spectrum


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 14, 2012)

Massive Attack - Angel

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

I should have posted this yesterday.. Bassnectar threw this link on fb saying he wanted to give away a track and it would be free for 24 hours, so only 4 hours left to download it. Turns out its a trap remix, and Bassnectar traps hard. 
Vava Voom (Bassnectar remix)
http://t.opsp.in/m0CXt


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 14, 2012)

Kottonmouth kings, city to city

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 14, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ath1337 (Sep 14, 2012)

Trap music.

http://soundcloud.com/chenzodubn/hydraulix-chenzo-re-l-r4p-h


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 16, 2012)

My anthem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyQxJ8d5PPo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## rskde (Sep 16, 2012)

Two Steps From Hell - Heart of Courage


----------



## bolhovec (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm listening  Элизиум – Как Бы Все:good:


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 16, 2012)

Just the way you are remix

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 16, 2012)

Flux Pavilion - Digital Controller

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## GoL LuM (Sep 16, 2012)

Runaway to elsewhere (Breakbot remix) - Pacific!

Sent from my Archos 43it using XDA-premium


----------



## bolhovec (Sep 16, 2012)

Витя Ак47 – Америка,Испания,Франция,Берлин


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 16, 2012)

Judgement - Anathema

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 16, 2012)

Ching Chime - Serj Tankian

Sent from my GT-I9100 running CM10


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 16, 2012)

Had to be said: Psy - Gangamstyle

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## oddoneout (Sep 16, 2012)

Initially wanted to post the album art and the youtube video, but sadly this forum isn't very newbie-friendly 

Checking out God Is An Astronaut's lastest album 'Age Of The Fifth Sun'

Currently listening to God Is An Astronaut - Lost Kingdom

Post-Rock <3


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 16, 2012)

HEAVY WEIGHT by INFECTED MUSHROOM


----------



## erad1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nikka Costa- push and pull


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 16, 2012)

Miss Kittin - Nightclubber 2012


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you ready for torture?


----------



## Soap (Sep 17, 2012)

Zombies ate my neighbours - schoolboy


----------



## Nezys (Sep 17, 2012)

Freezing Moon by Mayhem.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 17, 2012)

Nujabes - sanctuary ship

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## thirdzcee (Sep 17, 2012)

Gangnam style!!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 17, 2012)

Staind - Outside
One of my favs.. :good:


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Zombies ate my neighbours - schoolboy

Click to collapse



I like Schoolboy, I've been listening to Aftershock.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Sep 17, 2012)

Taio Cruz feat. Kylie Minogue - Higher


----------



## Blueselvedge (Sep 17, 2012)

t-ara sexy love 

lol


----------



## mcgraham89 (Sep 17, 2012)

One of my Favorites..


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Brown Sugar -  The Rolling Stones

Click to collapse



I salute you
Johnny Cash-Walk the Line

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 17, 2012)

Borgore - Decisions

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 17, 2012)

Bullet for My Valentine - The Last Fight

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)

Listening to DYRO on Beatport, I can't believe I've never heard of him before now, I like his tunes allot. Raid may be my favorite so far. Shame on anyone who knew about this guy and didn't tell me. Jk


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 17, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Listening to DYRO on Beatport, I can't believe I've never heard of him before now, I like his tunes allot. Raid may be my favorite so far. Shame on anyone who knew about this guy and didn't tell me. Jk

Click to collapse



Normally don't like that kind of music, but listening to raid right now, it's not bad.

Edit: OK, nevermind, wasn't bad at first, but couldn't stand it 2 minutes in. Guess I'll just never like it lol.
Edit #2 - Keeping with the topic, Dirt and Roses - Rise Against


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 17, 2012)

Luminol-Steven Wilson

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Normally don't like that kind of music, but listening to raid right now, it's not bad.
> 
> Edit: OK, nevermind, wasn't bad at first, but couldn't stand it 2 minutes in. Guess I'll just never like it lol.
> Edit #2 - Keeping with the topic, Dirt and Roses - Rise Against

Click to collapse



2 minutes in is the drop!  lol

If you prefer vocals in your music "Sky High" is a tight track. 
And if you like Daft Punk, "Daftastic" lives up to it's name.


----------



## JGBE50 (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't speak of my heart. Gerry Rafferty

Enviado desde mi A500 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Sep 17, 2012)

Slither - Metallica


----------



## matistight (Sep 17, 2012)

Got this sing stuck in my head, so I'm listening to it haha

Seed-Sublmie

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bodisson (Sep 18, 2012)

Maid of Orleans - OMD


----------



## Piteryo (Sep 18, 2012)

Wolfgang Gartner&Tiesto - We own the night


----------



## mitza4fun (Sep 18, 2012)

Rihanna - Cockiness (Love It) (Remix)

Pretty nice, i like this song


----------



## RinZo (Sep 18, 2012)

Earth, Wind, & Fire.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Worldwide Choppers - Tech N9ne, Yelawolf, Busta Rhymes, D Loc, Twisted Insane, Twista, Ceza, Uso, and J.L.

sent from my captivate glide running ICS (NardROM 0.4 Rooted)


----------



## corryrox (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome dude :thumbup: ....
American Pie by Don McLean

Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Sep 18, 2012)

She doesn't mind ... Sean Paul

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## LordLugard (Sep 18, 2012)

Papa Wemba station, on Pandora.
(African soukous music).

Sent from my SPH-L710


----------



## SrdjanLGuitar (Sep 18, 2012)

King Crimson - Starless.
(i have a strange taste in music )


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 18, 2012)

Soap&Skin - Big Hand Nails Down (Matthew Herbert Remix)


----------



## system.img (Sep 18, 2012)

I still listen to old school funk sometimes. Zapp and Roger are super funky!
Currently listening to Zapp and Roger- More bounce to the Ounce.


----------



## radziwoj (Sep 18, 2012)

Prodigy - Firestarter


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 18, 2012)

Carnival of rust


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 18, 2012)

skrillex - rock n roll

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## croatiancowboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Saving abel - the sex is good
All that remains - 2 weeks
Godsmack - good times bad times
Slayer - deciple
Hatebreed - destroy everything
Throwdown - holly roller

Last 30 mins anyway....

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thomas vdb (Sep 18, 2012)

Zomboy !!!  talented dubstep artist


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 18, 2012)

Solar driftwood
Matta
Prototype

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## dazza_84 (Sep 19, 2012)

Skrillex-right in

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Sep 19, 2012)

Thieves - Ministry (Greatest Fits album)


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## tonnitube (Sep 19, 2012)

Styx - Come Sail Away :good::good:
must listen


----------



## Eziooo (Sep 19, 2012)

BIGBANG - Blue


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 19, 2012)

Behind the blue eyes

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 19, 2012)

Another Brick In The Wall - PF


----------



## Nielsio (Sep 19, 2012)

New Jamiroquai remake:

George Heid III - Feels So Good (Jamiroquai Cover)


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 19, 2012)

Through The Fire and Flames.. - DragonForce

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9puoPi9THA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 20, 2012)

Plan B - Love Goes Down (Doctor P remix)


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 20, 2012)

Piano man

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2012)

Taqsim
Amina Edlin Ortiz Graham


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 20, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 20, 2012)

Rush? - Kick It (Minimono Remix)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 20, 2012)

Skrillex & Kaskade - Lick It

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHmf9VxbY18&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Demon

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Thomas vdb (Sep 20, 2012)

Lissening to Matta ;D


----------



## iGlock (Sep 21, 2012)

Myself. http://soundcloud.com/glock-2/glockluck


----------



## galaxys (Sep 21, 2012)

Smart Patrol Mr. DNA - Devo


----------



## jaredw444 (Sep 21, 2012)

Pornographic by snoop, tech nine, ........ some other people

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ImsleepingwithSirens (Sep 21, 2012)

With Eyes to Hear and Ears to see - SleepingwithSirens


----------



## CB620 (Sep 21, 2012)

View attachment 1342278


----------



## ImsleepingwithSirens (Sep 21, 2012)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## Shawn (Sep 21, 2012)

John Mellencamp. Hurts so good 

Sent from my JellyBeaned Infuse, unofficial cm10


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't Cry - Guns 'n Roses


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 21, 2012)

Great song, not the best video quality though.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Sep 21, 2012)

Tobasko - Epic Sax Guy

Epic Sax Guy Is Epic.


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 21, 2012)

We Are The Others - Delain


----------



## mistamikel (Sep 21, 2012)

Sex drugs and rock and roll by Saliva


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Sep 21, 2012)

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected Glacier


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 21, 2012)

Borgore - Someone Else's

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 21, 2012)

Vanilla twilight
Owl city

Caught the show at la zona Rosa last night

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Sep 22, 2012)

Dangerous Type - The Cars


----------



## ricky babalu (Sep 22, 2012)

_*Dandy Warhols - Ride*_


----------



## Eternalty (Sep 22, 2012)

Blinded in Chains - A7X

Team Pirate
Sent from Pirateghost's house


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2012)

Electric Deluxe Podcast 076 Jay Ahern


----------



## boborone (Sep 22, 2012)

http://music.yahoo.com/programs/iheart/

Swedish House Mafia douche bag strikes again. They showed a rear view of them and not a single deck was turned on. When will he learn how to DJ? David Guetta is absolutely the worst person in history to pick up a laptop.


----------



## elementalx (Sep 22, 2012)

Some nights by .fun

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Sep 22, 2012)

Local fm radio

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 22, 2012)

J Dilla - Sun in my face & E=Mc2 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## cybernetus (Sep 22, 2012)

Black Metal - Venom


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## wwcjr91 (Sep 22, 2012)

Too High
Stevie Wonder
("Innervisions" album)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 22, 2012)

Black Veil Brides - Rebel Love Song

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance

Click to collapse



Ashamed in you I am


----------



## galaxys (Sep 23, 2012)

Shake lt Up - The Cars


----------



## TruEastSydeBoi (Sep 23, 2012)

Make It Bun Dem - Skrillex


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 23, 2012)

ricky babalu said:


>

Click to collapse



That's one of my favorite chill jams.





You kiddos can keep your blenderstep with 10,000 drops per minute and no structure. I'll keep living it up like this. :silly: Not hating on it all cause I can get into some Feed Me and a few others to an extent, but most of it is not listenable for me.


----------



## husam666 (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ashamed in you I am

Click to collapse



good music, it is -_-


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 23, 2012)

View attachment 1346871

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## galaxys (Sep 23, 2012)

Just Another Day - Oingo Boingo


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> That's one of my favorite chill jams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro. And we're not old. Just have good taste.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7tz03v8wc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Alucardko (Sep 23, 2012)

Akon - Self Made


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know that feel bro. And we're not old. Just have good taste.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7tz03v8wc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



I meant youngin' more in the generally derogatory, unlearned way rather than us actually being old heads. :laugh:



husam666 said:


> good music, it is -_-

Click to collapse



My Chemical Romance is good music...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2012)

Periphery - Make Total Destroy


----------



## weeka89 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Echoes

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE using XDA Premium


----------



## Nezys (Sep 23, 2012)

Immigrant Song by Led Zeppelin

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 23, 2012)

Rusty James by Green Day off ¡Uno! (i got the album!) 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




MissionImprobable said:


> I meant youngin' more in the generally derogatory, unlearned way rather than us actually being old heads. :laugh:
> 
> 
> My Chemical Romance is good music...

Click to collapse



Punk is never really dead. And I'm glad I found people who listen to sane music on XDA. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 23, 2012)

Anotsu - Man On The Run (with Rainymood in the background)

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## gokuson221 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jedi Mind Tricks

Sent from my A13-MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Sep 23, 2012)

Dreams Never End - New Order


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 23, 2012)

Bullet for My Valentine - Fever. ALMOST the same as Op  

Not.

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## boborone (Sep 23, 2012)

Asot2012 beach continuous mix


----------



## LiVeRpOoL-FaN (Sep 23, 2012)

While My Guitar Gently Weeps  

Jeff Healey Band version (originally done by George Harrison)


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hangover - Taio Cruz

This song got stuck in my head.

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## Dr.8820 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dance for you - Beyonce 

(my girl is drunk )

Sent from the Maverick @ Cedar Point using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Ichisan76 (Sep 24, 2012)

Denise - Pinchers

From My Xtraterrestrial Device


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2012)

Balanescu Quartet - Computer Love


----------



## cybernetus (Sep 24, 2012)

Crucificados pelo sistema - RxDxPx


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 24, 2012)

Rope ends-pain of salvation

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samak (Sep 24, 2012)

Kill the DJ - Greenday


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 24, 2012)

Smells like teen spirit - Nirvana

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## Samak (Sep 24, 2012)

Right round - Flo Rida


----------



## Ichisan76 (Sep 24, 2012)

Eagles Feathers - Nicodemus

From My Xtraterrestrial Device


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2012)

Balanescu quartet - (Kraftwerk) Model


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 24, 2012)

orb3000 said:


> Balanescu quartet - (Kraftwerk) Model

Click to collapse



I think I start seeing things

Anyway, The Pretender-Foo Fighters

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## galaxys (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't need no Doctor - Humble Pie (Steve Marriott & Peter Frampton)


----------



## Jay Rock (Sep 25, 2012)

You're Everything - Bun B


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2012)

The great gig in the sky - pink floyd


----------



## eexen (Sep 25, 2012)

Andre Nickatina - Frisco

anyone a fan?


----------



## boborone (Sep 25, 2012)

9 hrs of make your own dance floor goodness


----------



## Ichisan76 (Sep 25, 2012)

Admiral Bailey - Big Belly Man

From My Xtraterrestrial Device


----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2012)

Comfortably Numb baby


----------



## Samak (Sep 25, 2012)

Burn it down - Linkin Park


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 25, 2012)

Rob Zombie -Sick Bubblegum (skrillex remix)

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## mattyray1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Benga - Transformers

sent from...um where am I?


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 25, 2012)

Your Melody - Dave Days

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 25, 2012)

Purple Fried - Sizzar

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## redneck_666 (Sep 25, 2012)

After watching the movie "Ted", I literally rushed to buy this soundtrack.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Sep 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Rob Zombie -Sick Bubblegum (skrillex remix)
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Really?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## swapnil360 (Sep 25, 2012)

PSY Gangnam Style

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcHwMzAOU8g&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Swang left, swang right

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Scorpionek (Sep 25, 2012)

Scorpions - Lust or love


----------



## stefnu (Sep 25, 2012)

Fun - Some Nights


----------



## Samak (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh Love - Greenday


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 25, 2012)

E.b.a.h --tech n9ne

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## tallyforeman (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Samak (Sep 25, 2012)

My happy ending - Avril


----------



## shakur91 (Sep 25, 2012)

Louis Armstrong from Ukraine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYD5OGKyUH0&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-S5830 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 25, 2012)

Justin Bieber - Baby
LOL. I can't even take myself seriously when I say things like that 

Vengaboys - Sex On The Beach 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dee Dee / I Want You Back Feat Ray Snyder (Breakdawner Remix)

Enviado de meu Xperia S usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2012)

Half On A Baby
by R Kelly
Pandora R&B


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## galaxys (Sep 26, 2012)

So Hard - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nirvana - Drain You

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Semisonic - Closing Time


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 26, 2012)

Matthew Dear - "Slowdance"


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Untitled 8 ("Popplagið") - Sigur Rós


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Slash ft Fergie - Sweet Child Of Mine


''Never let people silence your humanity, because the moment this happens, is the same moment you will lose the will of free speech''


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

(Rap) Superstar - Cypress Hill


----------



## Samak (Sep 26, 2012)

There she goes - Taio Cruz


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Blackout - Muse


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 26, 2012)

Before You Acuse Me-Eric Clapton

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 26, 2012)

A top dancer's dilemma - Diablo swing orchestra

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 26, 2012)

Jannat 2 songs.. just in love with them <3

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## huggs (Sep 26, 2012)

Jeezy and 2 Chainz
Supafreak


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

Sting - Desert Rose

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## KingAmir (Sep 26, 2012)

Morse Code


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

Deadmau5 - Superliminal


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Laid To Rest - Lamb of God


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Deadmau5 - Superliminal

Click to collapse



New album is awesome, you heard it yet?

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> New album is awesome, you heard it yet?
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Yup, I've been listening to it for a while now. I played out Professional Griefers a month ago lol.:victory:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Yup, I've been listening to it for a while now. I played out Professional Griefers a month ago lol.:victory:

Click to collapse



There will be coffee is an awesome track

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> There will be coffee is an awesome track
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Yes it is, much better than the unfinished version he put on FB. Channel 42 is pretty sweet too. Maths is tight but its been out forever. Closer is a cool track, anybody that like Close Encounters of the Third Kind should enjoy it.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Yes it is, much better than the unfinished version he put on FB. Channel 42 is pretty sweet too. Maths is tight but its been out forever. Closer is a cool track, anybody that like Close Encounters of the Third Kind should enjoy it.

Click to collapse



You heard 4x4=12? Thats one hell of an album

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> You heard 4x4=12? Thats one hell of an album
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Yeah, that is his best album by far. I have the Live at Earls Court DVD too, it was the first EDM show to ever sell out that venue. It's a linear video of the performance and features all the tracks from 4x4, plus SOFI performs with him. Hell his new(ish) Meowington Hax Toronto DVD has most of those 4x4 songs too.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

@wiredpirate yeah I agree, some of his best work by far  
Cthulhu sleeps and Some Chords have to be in my top 10 for him. You know any other EDM artists like him, I seem to be in a musical rut.

Xda app is scrapping out on me 

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## X8invisible (Sep 26, 2012)

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


>

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling or not but still enjoyed the song  

You ever heard of Anotsu?

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Not sure if trolling or not but still enjoyed the song
> 
> You ever heard of Anotsu?
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



thats actually one of my favorite songs...  nah, havent heard of them...  googling now...


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> @wiredpirate yeah I agree, some of his best work by far
> Cthulhu sleeps and Some Chords have to be in my top 10 for him. You know any other EDM artists like him, I seem to be in a musical rut.
> 
> Xda app is scrapping out on me
> ...

Click to collapse



DYRO reminds me allot of Deadmau5. He has allot of stuff on Beatport you can stream to get a feel for him. To me DYRO has all the intense build up and similar sounds as Deadmau5 with just a little bit of Skrill's agro sounds peppered in gently.

Check out Schoolboy too, he's got some really cool tunes. A little more agro than Mau5 IMO, but nothing wrong with that.

I'm guessing you already know of Zomboy? He's definitely more agro/ Skrill like. Some people say that he imitates Skrill, but I think he has a slightly different sound. Besides, imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> thats actually one of my favorite songs...  nah, havent heard of them...  googling now...

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1j_t6u-0Qw 
Here ya go, some Anotsu. Great song in my opinion, worth the listen


Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1j_t6u-0Qw
> Here ya go, some Anotsu. Great song in my opinion, worth the listen
> 
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



I like that...  very relaxed...  I didn't see any english comments so I had to comment on the video...

here's another beauty from Blind Melon


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> I like that...  very relaxed...  I didn't see any english comments so I had to comment on the video...
> 
> here's another beauty from Blind Melon

Click to collapse



Nicee...

Anyone here into Moom/Moombahcore?

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## xtrmsnpr (Sep 26, 2012)

i remember this song..and it's relaxing me:victory:


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

xtrmsnpr said:


> i remember this song..and it's relaxing me:victory:

Click to collapse



ftfy


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

One last post (yeah right, xda's like coke...)

Borgore - Guided Relaxation (a.k.a Relaxation Dub)

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

From First To Last (the band Skrillex was in before he was Skilled) - The One Armed Boxer VS. The Flying Guillotine

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

(Rock) Superstar - Cypress Hill


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

@guyinthecorner

Do you remember that 20sec teaser called Sunspot that Mau5 kept playing when he first started work on Album Title Goes Here? What happened to that? I was looking forward to that track.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> @guyinthecorner
> 
> Do you remember that 20sec teaser called Sunspot that Mau5 kept playing when he first started work on Album Title Goes Here? What happened to that? I was looking forward to that track.

Click to collapse



Nah, never heard it. Enlighten me? 

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 26, 2012)

*awesome*


----------



## galaxys (Sep 26, 2012)

Behind The Wheel (Dj Kicks Electroca$H Radio Mix) - Depeche Mode


----------



## Jay Rock (Sep 27, 2012)

Somewhere I Belong - Linkin Park


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 27, 2012)

Winter Wonderland by Dolly Patton 

Android>iOS... Android FTW!


----------



## thedudejdog (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Sinistertensai (Sep 27, 2012)

Human league - don't you want me.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

I was just checking out "All I Need Is A Miracle" by Mike & The Mechanics on you tube....is the club owner in the beginning the guy who played Veruca Salt's dad in Willy Wonka?  99% sure it is.  Anyway, I couldn't resist commenting.


----------



## neiljackson (Sep 27, 2012)

Give your heart a break.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

neiljackson said:


> Give your heart a break.

Click to collapse



Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Tina turner fan spotted

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 27, 2012)

I agree
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7zw5XnSc-w&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Tina turner fan spotted
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Hit me again Ike, and put some stank on it!

Sent from your mom.


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hit me again Ike, and put some stank on it!
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



What?

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> What?
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



You can identify a Tina Turner fan based on one lyric, but not a Jim Carrey movie that references Ike Turner's notorious abuse upon Tina?  I think I'm more confused than you.



It was a line in Liar, Liar.


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You can identify a Tina Turner fan based on one lyric, but not a Jim Carrey movie that references Ike Turner's notorious abuse upon Tina?  I think I'm more confused than you.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a line in Liar, Liar.

Click to collapse



Now you really let me confused

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Now you really let me confused
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



Ahh....I didn't know you are in Romania.

There's an American movie called Liar Liar, starring Jim Carrey.  The line I quoted was from that movie.


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh....I didn't know you are in Romania.
> 
> There's an American movie called Liar Liar, starring Jim Carrey.  The line I quoted was from that movie.

Click to collapse



The one where he's an lawyer*?

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

On topic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> The one where he's an advocate?
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119528/


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119528/

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw it when I was little but with subs

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Yeah I saw it when I was little but with subs
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



how old are you?


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> how old are you?

Click to collapse



15

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> 15
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



good god man, I thought you were in your late 20s.  that explains a lot.


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> good god man, I thought you were in your late 20s.  that explains a lot.

Click to collapse



LOL I'll take it as a compliment
You probably thought that because I listen to good ol' music right?
On Topic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 27, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> LOL I'll take it as a compliment
> You probably thought that because I listen to good ol' music right?
> On Topic:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that's a damn good start.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 27, 2012)

Belfast Child -- Simple Minds


----------



## Tom-Los (Sep 27, 2012)

Trey Songz - Hail Mary ft. Young Jeezy and Lil' Wayne


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 27, 2012)

Carry on by Avenged Sevenfold

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 27, 2012)

You were but a ghost in my arms - agalloch

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## chmuts (Sep 27, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

One of these days - Pink Floyd


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nah, never heard it. Enlighten me?
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8262767/(disc_0)_00_-_Sunspot_(da_eXXXXXXtreme_drop_mix)_mp3.mp3

It's just a short clip but I was expecting a full track for Album Title Goes Here.


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

chmuts said:


> Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven

Click to collapse



AC/DC Highway to Hell

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 27, 2012)

Cyndi Lauper - True Colours


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

Chop Suey! - SOAD


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Chop Suey! - SOAD

Click to collapse



I spent at least a year searching for a quality copy of the Nero remix of Chop Suey that I heard him play live, my life will never be complete without it.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Popof - Just stop


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2012)

never heard it 


on topic:
Seasons in the sun - Nirvana


----------



## cybernetus (Sep 27, 2012)

The black vomit -  Sarcofago

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8262767/(disc_0)_00_-_Sunspot_(da_eXXXXXXtreme_drop_mix)_mp3.mp3
> 
> It's just a short clip but I was expecting a full track for Album Title Goes Here.

Click to collapse



Nice! Shame he didn't include it though 

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nice! Shame he didn't include it though
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



I know! It should have been included. Hopefully it's something he did for someone else and it will surface soon.


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 27, 2012)

Scorpions - Still Loving You.

Not a big fan of ballads but this one's a classic! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 27, 2012)

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of These)

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 28, 2012)

Warrant - Big Talk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 28, 2012)

UB40 - Kingston Town


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 28, 2012)

Julie Fowlis - Oganaich Uir A Rinn M'fhàgail


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ramble on - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 28, 2012)

Past October skies - In mourning

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 28, 2012)

When a Jealous man finds a gun - Enter Shikari

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## fata|i3y (Sep 28, 2012)

Mocking Bird - Eminem

forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## diego-ch (Sep 28, 2012)

Denkmal - Wir sind helden

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 28, 2012)

Lateralus - Tool

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## FoxNovak (Sep 28, 2012)

Tears of the dragon - Iron Maiden :thumbup:

Sent from my EVO 4g LTE using xda app-developers app


----------



## nxzor (Sep 28, 2012)

Rudimental ft. John Newman - Feel The Love


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 28, 2012)

Till I Collapse - Eminem


----------



## Flippy125 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pulse Demon - Merzbow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2012)

T Rex
Wallpaper

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 28, 2012)

Failure By Designer Jeans - From First To Last

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Failure By Designer Jeans - From First To Last
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Have you always listened to FFTL? I had never heard of them until Sonny got popular a couple years ago.


----------



## ron917 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sergei Prokofiev's Symphony No. 1 in D, Op. 25


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 28, 2012)

ron917 said:


> Sergei Prokofiev's Symphony No. 1 in D, Op. 25

Click to collapse



Cake - Commissioning a Symphony in C


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 28, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Have you always listened to FFTL? I had never heard of them until Sonny got popular a couple years ago.

Click to collapse



I started listening to them a few months ago  man Sonny's voice ws amazing back then...

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I started listening to them a few months ago  man Sonny's voice ws amazing back then...
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



If I'm ever with someone when listening to FFTL I ask them if the singer is a male or a female. They never know, then I tell them it's Skrillex and I usually get confused looks.


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 28, 2012)

Solace - Amethysium


----------



## lukix.95 (Sep 28, 2012)

Polish hip-hop - PFK :good:


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 28, 2012)

Pink Floyd-Wish you were here

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## DEFJAMVAN (Sep 28, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - Unforgettable Youth 
Sent using xda app-developers app


----------



## Grim Reaper (Sep 29, 2012)

Suga Suga Baby Bash


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 29, 2012)

Sonny (WiredPirate knows) - Emily

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## drnecropolis (Sep 29, 2012)

What you know about some (hed) pe?






Its powered by Jellybeaned AOKP!


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> What you know about some (hed) pe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know I haven't heard anyone outside north Texas mention them. You like em?

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## Julian. (Sep 29, 2012)

Nirvana - Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge on Seattle

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## donhashem.dh (Sep 29, 2012)

The sound of the fan 

Keep your hopes up high
and you head down low!! 
ADTR...


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

lukix.95 said:


> Polish hip-hop - PFK :good:

Click to collapse



They are good

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 29, 2012)

Sido - Beweg Dien Arsch

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------

One final track (I seem to be posting here every second lol)

Torqux & Twist - Heavy Rain

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Sido - Beweg Dien Arsch
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't stop. I do that from time to time. Np man. Keep it going. :thumbup::beer:

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Don't stop. I do that from time to time. Np man. Keep it going. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Well, its 2:15 AM over here in the UK so I think I'll stop and try to sleep (oh the joys of insomnia)

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## ilrisolutore (Sep 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Well, its 2:15 AM over here in the UK so I think I'll stop and try to sleep (oh the joys of insomnia)
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Mika - Happy Ending


----------



## drnecropolis (Sep 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> I know I haven't heard anyone outside north Texas mention them. You like em?
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Yup, been listening to them since '98 or '99.. seen them live a few times..


Its powered by Jellybeaned AOKP!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Blind In Texas by W.A.S.P.


----------



## boborone (Sep 29, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Yup, been listening to them since '98 or '99.. seen them live a few times..
> 
> 
> Its powered by Jellybeaned AOKP!

Click to collapse



In Atlanta? They're local to me. Didn't know they made it out of here. Used to watch em in some of my favorite bars in Denton. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## drnecropolis (Sep 29, 2012)

Local?
They're from Huntington Beach, California...


Its powered by Jellybeaned AOKP!


----------



## barosz92 (Sep 29, 2012)

Boy & Bear - Feeding Line :good:


----------



## chmuts (Sep 29, 2012)

System of a Down - Spiders


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 29, 2012)

Mary go around: musiq souchild 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Trublood_ (Sep 29, 2012)

Born to die by Lana Del Rey
Awesome album, but kinda sleepy

Enviado de meu GT-S5570 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## anima123 (Sep 29, 2012)

A nightmare to remember - Dream Theater


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 29, 2012)

The moor - opeth

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 29, 2012)

Iridescent - Linkin Last

Gorgeous song

"A scattered dream is like a far off memory
A far off memory is like a scattered dream"


----------



## corryrox (Sep 30, 2012)

Rock Of Ages - Def Leppard


Sent from my Quad-core Galaxy Y


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Sep 30, 2012)

Harlequin forest - Opeth

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Sep 30, 2012)

A live recording of Things Are Changin' by Gary Clark Jr.

I CANNNOT wait for this man's album to come out.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Sep 30, 2012)

A robber moving next to my house (i guess )but I'm too scared to check 

Keep your hopes up high
and you head down low!! 
ADTR...


----------



## SteveG12543 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bassnectar - Bass head

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 30, 2012)

SteveG12543 said:


> Bassnectar - Bass head
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



The bass boosted version is awesome if you wanna stress test your speakers  

On topic:
Lindsey Buckingham - Big Love

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## castillo11 (Sep 30, 2012)

Play Hard - David Guetta feat. Ne-yo & Akon
:highfive:


----------



## SteveG12543 (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> The bass boosted version is awesome if you wanna stress test your speakers
> 
> On topic:
> Lindsey Buckingham - Big Love
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't heard it bass boosted yet, should definitely be nice. Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA Premium.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 30, 2012)

Wanna guess?

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 1, 2012)

INTELLIGENT MACHINES by Decada 2


----------



## galaxys (Oct 1, 2012)

Hanging On The Telephone - Blondie (Deb Harry)


----------



## nishanty13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Duquesne Whistle 
- Bob Dylan


----------



## Shawn (Oct 1, 2012)

Wild Boy (Remix) MGK, meek mills, 2 chains, French Montana, etc. Etc.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 1, 2012)

Aphex Twin - Rubber Johnny music video


----------



## davidvilcherrez (Oct 1, 2012)

Unbroken Road- Jeremy Soule


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 1, 2012)

Some various tracks from the Sons of Anarchy cd

Rip Opie 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 1, 2012)

Bring Me The Horizon - It never ends

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## donhashem.dh (Oct 1, 2012)

.
Sent from my laggy,quick battery draining.......  HTC one v


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in love.


----------



## Shram32 (Oct 1, 2012)

Muse – Time Is Running Out


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 1, 2012)

Nero - Crush On You

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I'm in love.

Click to collapse



I love you for sharing this!

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## Specht77 (Oct 2, 2012)

scatman!


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

Specht77 said:


> scatman!

Click to collapse



ftfy


----------



## Specht77 (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks, how did you fixed? I tried 3 times, and as you can see, I failed


----------



## fata|i3y (Oct 2, 2012)

50 Ways To Say Good Bye - Train



forumPost.setText( "Sent From Phone" ) ;


----------



## Nezys (Oct 2, 2012)

Master of Puppets by Metallica.

MASTER!!
MASTERRRR!!!!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Dodge and Fuski - Python

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 2, 2012)

Sympathy for The Devil- Rolling Stones

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

NASA recording of the sound of plasma waves in Earth's Van Allen radiation belts.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

@wiredpirate what's your avatar? It looks like the knife party logo

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

It's just a screenshot of my Nexus, I'm using a Knife Party wallpaper at the moment.


----------



## ckiikc (Oct 2, 2012)

Was It All Worth It - Queen


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> It's just a screenshot of my Nexus, I'm using a Knife Party wallpaper at the moment.

Click to collapse



Link? Pwease?

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Link? Pwease?
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8262767/Image-570013461.png


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8262767/Image-570013461.png

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks! 

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



Sure, no problem.:highfive:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Sure, no problem.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Looks awesome  

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



Looks good.:good:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## moparfreak426 (Oct 2, 2012)

King fit a day by pierce the veil featuring kellin quinn from sleeping with sirens

Running the UNIVERSE with my EPIC 4G TOUCH


----------



## husam666 (Oct 2, 2012)

DRAMATIC SONG - Toby Turner


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Foreign Beggars - Apex 

@wiredpirate you should hear their new album, its good 

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Foreign Beggars - Apex
> 
> @wiredpirate you should hear their new album, its good
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



I love that KP did the production on that track. I saw that The Uprising is released today but haven't had a chance to torrent acquire it yet, I plan to before the day is over though. What are the best tracks on it?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I love that KP did the production on that track. I saw that The Uprising is released today but haven't had a chance to torrent acquire it yet, I plan to before the day is over though. What are the best tracks on it?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'd say its the best track so far on the album. 
Hmm.... I'm still syncing to my iPod (the only apple device I will ever own, the old iPod video. Indestructible thing ) but it sounds good. Amen is my favourite.

Check your PM buddy, sent you a lil gift (no such luck on Kat.ph and TPB is down)

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yeah, I'd say its the best track so far on the album.
> Hmm.... I'm still syncing to my iPod (the only apple device I will ever own, the old iPod video. Indestructible thing ) but it sounds good. Amen is my favourite.
> 
> Check your PM buddy, sent you a lil gift (no such luck on Kat.ph and TPB is down)
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet. I will check out Amen first then. Thanks!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Shadow Samurai (Oct 2, 2012)

Some Nights album by Fun.

*Sent from my Energized HTC Amaze!*


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 2, 2012)

Drive - REM

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

Cypress Hill - Insane In The Membrane


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cypress Hill - Insane In The Membrane

Click to collapse


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Eric Clapton - Cocaine

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Eric Clapton - Cocaine
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



All my respect
...................
Johnny Ca$h- Walk the Line

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris Issak - Wicked Game.

Yes I do listen to music that isn't made on a computer 

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pendulum - Watercolour


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pendulum - Watercolour
> 
> 
> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



Niceee

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Niceee
> 
> Sent from an unstable 3G connection

Click to collapse



What can I say, I'm a man of great music taste 


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Lumixz (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

here ya go...


----------



## Lumixz (Oct 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> here ya go...

Click to collapse




Lol yeah I got it it's just it takes 5 minutes to let me edit


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Lumixz said:


> Lol yeah I got it it's just it takes 5 minutes to let me edit

Click to collapse



fcNvj12W5Gw


----------



## leezrd (Oct 3, 2012)

[COLOR]





BNaughty said:


> fcNvj12W5Gw

Click to collapse



Great track nightmare by h bomb and can't remember other http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hXYgVhvOok&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Edit: scratch d was other

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Oct 3, 2012)

Move On (Lodger)  - David Bowie (Adrian Belew & Brian Eno)


----------



## jOeYbOi (Oct 3, 2012)

Listening to WCBS, Yankees - Dead Cox. Extra innings.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Oct 3, 2012)

OST of the movie GLADIATOR

________________________
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 3, 2012)

Birdy Nam Nam - Goin In 

I'm going wild for the night, fuq being polite

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 3, 2012)

After Midnight- Eric Clapton

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 3, 2012)

A little known, hard to find band I played some shows for back in the mid 90s called Mr. Reality.  Brings back some interesting memories.  Though, I didn't play in the recordings, I played 21 live shows with them.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 3, 2012)

Goon Bags (UZ Remix) - Foreign Beggars.

What a beat, causing some flex in the car 

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Oct 3, 2012)

The black lodge - in mourning

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## rubensollie (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## idavid_ (Oct 3, 2012)

I love this song (no homo)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGNiXGX2nLU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

©The statement below is true,
the statement above is false©


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 3, 2012)

Suicide Silence - You Only Live Once (So Just Go F*ucking Nuts)

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## Taikun hearth (Oct 3, 2012)

I listen my tv

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## dev227 (Oct 3, 2012)

Nero - Doomsday


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 3, 2012)

dev227 said:


> Nero - Doomsday

Click to collapse



Great song, you heard the whole album?

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dusty Kid - The Cat (Aren Bootleg)


----------



## aVirginGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Mushmellow - stupid *****


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

Light by Hans Zimmer.  The Thin Red Line soundtrack.


----------



## aVirginGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Light by Hans Zimmer.  The Thin Red Line soundtrack.

Click to collapse



good


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

aVirginGirl said:


> good

Click to collapse



Careful.  Post useful things in useful threads.  There are rules about this.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## syed239 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tranquilize - The Killers 

Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using XDA Premium


----------



## MRsf27 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


>

Click to collapse



I've grown so tired of speed freaks.  Meh.


----------



## MRsf27 (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've grown so tired of speed freaks.  Meh.

Click to collapse



LOL, love how you fail to see the depth and genius of the music. I've grown tired of people who don't see the talent of metal musicians


----------



## therealrayzzor (Oct 4, 2012)

Straight Line Stitch - Taste of Ashes

Sent from...........I forgot


----------



## ansa1234 (Oct 4, 2012)

*sea hederlo*

i love black vs. house like  "Maroon 5 - One More Night (Country Club Martini Crew)"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> LOL, love how you fail to see the depth and genius of the music. I've grown tired of people who don't see the talent of metal musicians

Click to collapse



Um.  Think again.  I have played that style of music, and many others.  Don't judge bro.  I'm not 16.


----------



## MRsf27 (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Um.  Think again.  I have played that style of music, and many others.  Don't judge bro.  I'm not 16.

Click to collapse



never said you were 16. Just because you played it, doesn't mean you lived it and understand it BRO. metal is not all about speed like you think

---------- Post added at 03:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 AM ----------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> never said you were 16. Just because you played it, doesn't mean you lived it and understand it BRO. metal is not all about speed like you think

Click to collapse



I lived it.  From 1990-2006.  I lived it, and I understand it.  And I continue to engage in it and listen to it to this day.  Problem?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MRsf27 (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I lived it.  From 1990-2006.  I lived it, and I understand it.  And I continue to engage in it and listen to it to this day.  Problem?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



well, you tired of it, stop listening to it and commenting on it. It's kinda pointless to state that. this is a "what are you listening to" thread now a "cast your opinion on what other people are listening to" thread


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 4, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> well, you tired of it, stop listening to it and commenting on it. It's kinda pointless to state that. this is a "what are you listening to" thread now a "cast your opinion on what other people are listening to" thread

Click to collapse



Really?

I just didn't enjoy your selection.  I'm pretty sure I know the rules here, and I tried to post an opinion about your post.  But apparently you're having a hard time dealing with it.  Just move on.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## MRsf27 (Oct 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Careful.  Post useful things in useful threads.  There are rules about this.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Really?
> 
> I just didn't enjoy your selection.  I'm pretty sure I know the rules here, and I tried to post an opinion about your post.  But apparently you're having a hard time dealing with it.  Just move on.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



enough said. 


your opinion was not useful nor was it necessary. just stop it, it seems like you have an opinion about everything everyone does around here, you need to learn to be quiet and keep your opinions to yourself


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 4, 2012)

Ice Cube - - today was a good day 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't judge me...

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff

It's that kind of day already...

Next up is Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face

That should redeem the current song.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 4, 2012)

redneck_666 said:


> Don't judge me...
> 
> Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Break stuff, good song 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## rubensollie (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## brett_93_ex (Oct 4, 2012)

ZBB - Uncaged


----------



## Rasa11 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

Danzing- mother

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Danzing- mother
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



Left you something in the mafia thread. 

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Left you something in the mafia thread.
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Got it, thanks bout to see what its about!

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Got it, thanks bout to see what its about!
> 
> MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII

Click to collapse



Not a good song, but love the name haha

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 5, 2012)

curtis stigers & the forest rangers- john the revelator 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> curtis stigers & the forest rangers- john the revelator
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



Ray Wylie Hubbard gives him a mention in this great tune

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-cFtSPIF4Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ray Wylie Hubbard gives him a mention in this great tune
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-cFtSPIF4Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.

Click to collapse



Hahaha that is a great tune.. Just added to my favorites.. Thanks man :thumbup:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Hahaha that is a great tune.. Just added to my favorites.. Thanks man :thumbup:
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



No prob. Couldn't find the one from the album. With his band. Done many years ago and sounds much better. But he himself doing it is still kick ass.

I don't need a sig, but would love a cig.


----------



## XxLordxX (Oct 5, 2012)

Pussyfoot Miss Suicide - Children of Bodom

Sent from my 3g JB Xoom - By the 1st Xoom RC


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 5, 2012)

Rob Zombie - Never Gonna Stop (drumcorps acid mix)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 5, 2012)

Crossroads - bone thugs n harmony 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 5, 2012)

Wolfgang Gartner - Shrunken Heads


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 5, 2012)

Insane Clown Posse - Bazooka Joey

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 6, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Fscking hilarious! Macklemore is great!
Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 6, 2012)

Lindsey Buckingham - Big Love (Live) 

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## thelowend (Oct 6, 2012)

No Church in the Wild - Kanye and Jay Z

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 6, 2012)

MJ - Earth Song


''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 6, 2012)

Brookes Brothers ft. Danny Byrd- Paperchase
Great song, bit of liquid drum n bass before bed

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## Sparx639 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sum 41 - Hooch

Sparx639


----------



## ken1337 (Oct 6, 2012)

*drunk xD*

i wanna share my play list! lot of classic rap song/ norwegian songs  spotify:user:ken1337laylist:0vLN5NPtOBPPcK2e3I9PrG


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 6, 2012)

Why don't you - Gramaphondzie


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

On With The Show by Motley Crue


----------



## takagen (Oct 6, 2012)

モアザンワーズ


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 6, 2012)

takagen said:


> モアザンワーズ

Click to collapse



IMPOSSIBRU!!!

English, please.  Those are the rules.


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 6, 2012)

Psy - Gangnam Style
(OH THE SHAME )

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Oct 6, 2012)

redrumsilence said:


> Psy - Gangnam Style
> (OH THE SHAME )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol
Voice of the soul - death

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 7, 2012)

Public Enemy - Harder Than You Think
Beast of a track, and used for the London 2012 Paralympics ads on Channel 4 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## takagen (Oct 7, 2012)

James Blunt - You are Beautiful


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 7, 2012)

When A Jealous Man Finds A Gun - Enter Shikari

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 7, 2012)

We got it all by right the stars

Sent from my locked, tampered ville


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 7, 2012)

BEAST

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 7, 2012)

Broken Sword NFSMW OST


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 7, 2012)

now Quiet Little Voices by we were promised jetpacks


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 7, 2012)

BLR - Time to Rock

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 7, 2012)

UB40 - Red Red Wine


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 7, 2012)

Borgore - Delicious

Haters gonna hate

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 7, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Broken Sword NFSMW OST

Click to collapse



Celldweller - One Good Reason, also from NFSMW  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 7, 2012)

Everyone seems to be listening to the NFS:MW soundtrack, forgot how awesome it is 

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 7, 2012)

Chasing the Sun...
The Wanted

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 7, 2012)

Tired Of Waiting - IDestiny
http://soundcloud.com/idestiny/tired-of-waiting


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Everyone seems to be listening to the NFS:MW soundtrack, forgot how awesome it is
> 
> Sent from my unstable mind

Click to collapse



Truly awesome  


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 7, 2012)

iNexus - Rage Qiuit

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## jeff432 (Oct 7, 2012)

The Cave CD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 7, 2012)

Desmond Dekker - Israelites


----------



## barosz92 (Oct 7, 2012)

Psy - Gangam Style  

Ooopan(...)


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 7, 2012)

barosz92 said:


> Psy - Gangam Style
> 
> Ooopan(...)

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Sanadrate (Oct 7, 2012)

Sent From My Amaze.


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 7, 2012)

Nine thou- Styles of Beyond
NFSMW ftw

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 7, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Nine thou- Styles of Beyond
> NFSMW ftw
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



+1 man NFS:MW has to be THE best NFS of all time (next to Underground & Carbon)

T.I ft. PSC - Do Ya Thang 

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> +1 man NFS:MW has to be THE best NFS of all time (next to Underground & Carbon)
> 
> T.I ft. PSC - Do Ya Thang
> 
> Sent from my unstable mind

Click to collapse



Yes true most wanted is and always be #1

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 7, 2012)

Listening to it yet again...
Psy - Gangnam Style -_-
Also, a mate tagged me in this on Facebook  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 7, 2012)

redrumsilence said:


> Celldweller - One Good Reason, also from NFSMW
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




GuyInTheCorner said:


> Everyone seems to be listening to the NFS:MW soundtrack, forgot how awesome it is
> 
> Sent from my unstable mind

Click to collapse




redrumsilence said:


> Truly awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




X8invisible said:


> Nine thou- Styles of Beyond
> NFSMW ftw
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse




GuyInTheCorner said:


> +1 man NFS:MW has to be THE best NFS of all time (next to Underground & Carbon)
> 
> T.I ft. PSC - Do Ya Thang
> 
> Sent from my unstable mind

Click to collapse




X8invisible said:


> Yes true most wanted is and always be #1
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Man i didnt know so many like NfsMW OSTs 

In that case

The Preceptionists - Lets Move !
Celldweller - Shapeshifter
Disturbed -Decadence
A7X - Blinded in Chains (probably my fav because of the ending )

P.S. i have all the songs you guys mentioned as well


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 7, 2012)

We need some more metal in this thread..

Anyone heard the new Vision of Disorder?





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 7, 2012)

Not so much metal, but deathcore:
Suicide Silence - No Pity For A Coward

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Not so much metal, but deathcore:
> Suicide Silence - No Pity For A Coward
> 
> Sent from my unstable mind

Click to collapse



Beast of a track

Jerome - Things To Do In Denver
(Intro from American Psycho)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 7, 2012)

I love Spotify  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 8, 2012)

Love the intro and outro on this beast of a track.

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Also one of the great things about Electric Area on Saturday nights:


----------



## liquidaluminum (Oct 8, 2012)

Recently, I've been on a Daft Punk kick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrQOBcFfEj0


----------



## VeNuMuS (Oct 8, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y25snz83ms&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahkam (Oct 8, 2012)

Tiesto and only tiesto.

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Tiesto and only tiesto.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great selection in music. My you have such a divers taste.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

Wolfgang Gartner - Nuke
Wolfgang Gartner - Love & War


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

We're An American Band - cover by Jackyl


----------



## shahkam (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Great selection in music. My you have such a divers taste.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy been a big fan of him since im 12 and cant wait to see him live !!

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

shahkam said:


> Thanks buddy been a big fan of him since im 12 and cant wait to see him live !!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hehehe

Maybe should've added /sarcasm at the end of my post. Oh well. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

a highly debated song from 1968.  Taurus by Spirit.






Yes, and I've seen all the Led Zeppelin plagiarism videos.  I'm not the one debating.  <---disclaimer.


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 8, 2012)

City and Colour - Sensible Heart


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> a highly debated song from 1968.  Taurus by Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe it's me, but I didn't hear led. Thanks for the share.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Maybe it's me, but I didn't hear led. Thanks for the share.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No stairway in the beginning??  Are your ears broke?  On PC, the list of videos to the right...watch one or two of those....interesting stuff.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 8, 2012)

Bullet for my Valentine- Hand of Blood, YES from NFSMW OST

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 8, 2012)

Bullet for my Valentine - SCREAM AIM FIRE


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 8, 2012)

Ooo rohin you're more rocker than I thought
------------------
Zombie- The Pretty Reckless

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 8, 2012)

Pretty eclectic taste in music to be fair 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 8, 2012)

And I suppose someone's gotta say they listen to Skrillex....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 8, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Ooo rohin you're more rocker than I thought
> ------------------
> Zombie- The Pretty Reckless
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



 

Btw, I'm seriously lol-ing to this xD Gangam Style w/o the annoying music http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f6ZSZbNfSpk#!


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 8, 2012)

Win
Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground
Bit if old WWE Monday Night Raw love?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

Europe - Rock the Night

For some reaosn I like playing FEAR on this song... xD


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

redrumsilence said:


> Win
> Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground
> Bit if old WWE Monday Night Raw love?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Has you seen the YouTube vid where a guy plays all the nickleback hits at once? It sounds pretty cool. If you haven't, I'll post it up for you.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Oct 8, 2012)

My teacher 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using XDA Premium HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Europe - Rock the Night
> 
> For some reaosn I like playing FEAR on this song... xD

Click to collapse



You like Europe???  (The band). I thought I was the only one left.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You like Europe???  (The band). I thought I was the only one left.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I do  You're not alone!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> I do  You're not alone!

Click to collapse



They always had the best hooks.  And "Out of this world" is their best album.  

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They always had the best hooks.  And "Out of this world" is their best album.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Indeed they did. And I can never choose between Out of This World and Final Countdown


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Indeed they did. And I can never choose between Out of This World and Final Countdown

Click to collapse



Superstitious and Let the good times rock?  Epic.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Superstitious and Let the good times rock?  Epic.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Now _that_ is  epic Music


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Now _that_ is  epic Music

Click to collapse



That sh*t got me through middle school.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That sh*t got me through middle school.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Indeed... And high school... And now Uni


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 8, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Indeed... And high school... And now Uni

Click to collapse



I'm 36...still listening.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm 36...still listening.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



21, still have plenty of listening time ahead of me  I was raised with proper music: Europe, AC\DC, Rolling Stones, U2, Guns N' Roses, Queen, Golden Earring, Status Quo..


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Has you seen the YouTube vid where a guy plays all the nickleback hits at once? It sounds pretty cool. If you haven't, I'll post it up for you.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounds good man, show me maybe? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

redrumsilence said:


> Sounds good man, show me maybe?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



All their hits played at once. Kinda catchy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfmFt2aRjM0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 8, 2012)

LOVE THE WAY YOU LIE By EMINEM


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 8, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> LOVE THE WAY YOU LIE By EMINEM

Click to collapse



Featuring Rhianna 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 8, 2012)

Superman and Real slim shady ...Eminem:thumbup:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

Crazy Legs - (hed)pe 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Typ-pTWfqi4

Hands down, one of the grooviest tracks I've ever heard.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 8, 2012)

Nero - Must Be The Feeling. The ending always reminds me of the old 70's synth laden dance tracks. I really was born in the wrong era wasn't I...

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You like Europe???  (The band). I thought I was the only one left.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Another fan here

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## shahkam (Oct 8, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hehehe
> 
> Maybe should've added /sarcasm at the end of my post. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ive been trolled. Once again. Great?

Sent from my SGH-T999V using xda premium


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 8, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Crazy Legs - (hed)pe
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



Woot!!







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

Flosstradamus - XO EP


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 8, 2012)

Dodge & Fuski - Python @wiredpirate you'd like this one 

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 8, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Dodge & Fuski - Python @wiredpirate you'd like this one
> 
> Sent from my unstable mind

Click to collapse



I do like this one, I'm a sucker for the 8bit/16bit sounds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 8, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I do like this one, I'm a sucker for the 8bit/16bit sounds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hehe yeah I agree  they're pretty slick when it comes to their sound,  its pretty unique

Sent from my unstable mind


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 8, 2012)

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch


----------



## Nezys (Oct 8, 2012)

Wish I had an angel by Nightwish!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrbmg (Oct 8, 2012)

2 chainz : I'm different

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## leezrd (Oct 9, 2012)

Noche de Sexo by wisin & yandel

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## Notorious (Oct 9, 2012)

Sexy lady - Mc Magic


----------



## Nigel Tufnel (Oct 9, 2012)

The Police - Walking on the moon


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nigel Tufnel said:


> The Police - Walking on the moon

Click to collapse



Good song. I was listening to that a few songs back xD


----------



## moparfreak426 (Oct 9, 2012)

King for a day by pierce the veil featuring kellin quinn of sleeping with sirens 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

Silver Wings by Thrice


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 9, 2012)

Borgore ft. Adi Ulmanski - Someone Else's. Kinda describes how I feel now 


Sent from my unstable mind and broken heart


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 9, 2012)

Bit of the old school

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 9, 2012)

GG Allin mix


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 9, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apzRH_morfw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## ferencz1 (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x5Rx3WHYQM&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLfrAfMH6Klzs3ECiw71JW5w


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Oct 9, 2012)

Candlelight fantasy - symphony x

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 9, 2012)

galaxyu said:


> nothing

Click to collapse



By who ?


----------



## fabo.92 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Villagers - I Saw The Dead*

Villagers - I Saw The Dead


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 9, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 9, 2012)

Borgore - Why Does It Feel (feat. Adi Ulmansky)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Borgore - Why Does It Feel (feat. Adi Ulmansky)

Click to collapse



He done another track with Adi?
Link pwease?

Sent from my unstable mind and not so broken heart


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 9, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> He done another track with Adi?
> Link pwease?
> 
> Sent from my unstable mind and not so broken heart

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MphY2GpYVeU


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MphY2GpYVeU

Click to collapse



Ahh... The upload date explains why I havebt heard it 

Thanks WiredPirate, always good to hear some new borgore tunes

Sent from my unstable mind and not so broken heart


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's one for you @WiredPirate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq0DtUGpZYI

Also using the Sense 4 keyboard, it recognises Borgore's last name! (Borger) 

Sent from my unstable mind and not so broken heart


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 9, 2012)

Lostprophets - Broken Hearts, Torn Up Letters & The Story Of A Lonely Girl

Sent from my unstable mind and not so broken heart


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 9, 2012)

''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 9, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



I see swagger

Eric Clapton- Layla unplugged

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## CypressIce (Oct 9, 2012)

anything on the new Lamb of God album... Really good stuff


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 9, 2012)

International players anthem - ugk

Andre 3000 all the way

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 9, 2012)

Tomba ft. Shay (the other guy Borgore hangs with) - *****es

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## galaxys (Oct 10, 2012)

Planet Claire - B52's


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 10, 2012)

What a song!


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## omario8484 (Oct 10, 2012)

FuzzRaven said:


> Muse - Big Freeze

Click to collapse



You guys probably don't know my music but was just listening to a few songs from macklemores new album... But just listened to
On the rocks -grieves
But since I'm from California and I very much like reggae. Im nnot listening to rebelution and exoendables check all these people out :good:


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 10, 2012)

Edit


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQifd7O_N5k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQru7oCdYXA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQifd7O_N5k&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude....I just finished listening to Carry on, right before clicking on this thread.  Are you a wizard?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 10, 2012)

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## agnunez (Oct 10, 2012)

Listening to: Nobody said it was easy by Coldplay


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude....I just finished listening to Carry on, right before clicking on this thread.  Are you a wizard?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I'm cyclic! 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> I'm cyclic!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...

Click to collapse



This isn't the bicycle thread bro!

Sent from your mom.

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




agnunez said:


> Listening to: Nobody said it was easy by Coldplay

Click to collapse



That song is called The Scientist.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This isn't the bicycle thread bro!
> 
> ^^ this guy is on the ball!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

PeartFan40 said:


> TheSkinnyDrummer said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't the bicycle thread bro!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 10, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



What font do you use?
-----------------





"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> What font do you use?
> -----------------
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



+1

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

Rammstien - Du Hast

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

Jonathan Davis EDM side project - Killbot
Not sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Jonathan Davis EDM side project - Killbot
> Not sure how I feel about it yet.

Click to collapse



Have a free thanks...for a second, I thought you were talking about the singer from Superdrag.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

Rage Valley - Knife Party

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Have a free thanks...for a second, I thought you were talking about the singer from Superdrag.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Thank you sir. :silly:

I had to look up Superdrag.. Its been almost 2 decades since their first single. Do they do EDM now? I wouldn't be too surprised, there are a lot of older artists that use to make different music that are producing EDM now and doing it well. I dont think Jonathan Davis is actually producing but I could be wrong. Tommy Sunshine.. Moby..
Moby played an exclusive DJ set at SAMF and it RAPED, I couldn't believe it. I didn't expect to enjoy his set at all but it was one of my favorites!:victory: The girl I took was really surprised too, neither of us expected it.
Check it out..


----------



## rubenyai (Oct 10, 2012)

Decadence - Disturbed

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I dont think Jonathan Davis is actually producing but I could be wrong. Tommy Sunshine.. Moby..
> Moby played an exclusive DJ set at SAMF and it RAPED, I couldn't believe it.

Click to collapse



John Davis from Morn right? They're going for a dubsteppy sound (Path Of Totality had Skrillex and Kill The Noise in it for crying out loud) and I kinda like it  suits them.

Moby us just monuMENTAL! He sound better and better with every listen

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> John Davis from Morn right? They're going for a dubsteppy sound (Path Of Totality had Skrillex and Kill The Noise in it for crying out loud) and I kinda like it  suits them.
> 
> Moby us just monuMENTAL! He sound better and better with every listen
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



Right, JD from KoRn. For sure, Path of Totality was awesome. Between that and Datsik's Evilution I was not surprised to learn he's focusing on EDM now. He's actually going by the name J Devil for his EDM project(s), Killbot.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Right, JD from KoRn. For sure, Path of Totality was awesome. Between that and Datsik's Evilution I was not surprised to learn he's focusing on EDM now. He's actually going by the name J Devil for his EDM project(s), Killbot.

Click to collapse



Nice  let me know if you find anything good, always pays to be on top of things 

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Oct 10, 2012)

Jammin the fu(k outa the new coheed cd 

MARBLE WHITE GALAXY SIII


----------



## deliciousqt (Oct 10, 2012)

Ingrosso & Alesso - Calling (Lose My Mind) ft. Ryan Tedder
all day. every day. lol


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nice  let me know if you find anything good, always pays to be on top of things
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



Sound Sorcery is the name of the EP, there are 4 tracks on it. I haven't had a chance to give them all a decent listen and allot of times music has to grow on me.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Sound Sorcery is the name of the EP, there are 4 tracks on it. I haven't had a chance to give them all a decent listen and allot of times music has to grow on me.

Click to collapse



Nice.. I'll look for -ahem torrent ahem- that at some point.

OT: Guettastep - Dodge & Fuski 

Been getting into a lot of D&F recently their sound is pretty unique 

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 10, 2012)

One more chance remix - big

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Amine Edge & DANCE @ Fukuro - Hinterhof


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

husam666 said:


> The Unforgiven - Metallica

Click to collapse



BEST Metallica song ever...  and One is too...


----------



## klownkillah (Oct 11, 2012)

*currently listening to...*

Artist: Shpongle 
Album: Tales of the Inexpressible
Track: My head feels like a frisbee


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 11, 2012)

''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

St. Germain - Land of...

YouTube link for anyone interested.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 11, 2012)

betoko - hype podcast


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 11, 2012)

Musical wizardry. One of the few bands that I can listen to and always have an "experience" during. My life is better for having heard them.


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 11, 2012)

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## XxLordxX (Oct 11, 2012)

Listening to:
Party In the Hills performed and written by Strung Out

Sent from my 3g JB Xoom - By the 1st Xoom RC

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------

All the Nations - Strung Out (downloaded their discography yesterday, listening to the album Blackhawks Over Los Angeles)

Sent from my 3g JB Xoom - By the 1st Xoom RC


----------



## samuel2706 (Oct 11, 2012)

Power by Kanye West


----------



## BlackbirdDev (Oct 11, 2012)

radio!


----------



## Bodisson (Oct 11, 2012)

Tavares: Heaven Must Be Missing an Angel [Irresistible Angel Mix]


----------



## LiVeRpOoL-FaN (Oct 11, 2012)

Cowboys From Hell  ------  Pantera


----------



## SparkyXI (Oct 11, 2012)

*Off the wall...*

This will sound a little off the wall, but I've been listening to shortwave radio lately... looking for numbers stations and military radio traffic. Try it! You'll like it!


----------



## 2lines.pl (Oct 11, 2012)

soad - byob


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 11, 2012)

Soad - Chop Sway


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 11, 2012)

Lindsey Buckingham (Fleetwood Mac) - Big Love

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Gin Blossoms - Til I Hear it From You


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

Malente & Dex – Lions (Bassnectar & iLL.Gates Remix)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bush - Machinehead

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------

Semisonic - Closing Time


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Suresh_k (Oct 11, 2012)

Its not me - shaggy

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 11, 2012)

Everclear - Father of Mine


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey kids, rock'n'roll
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQN7A6Vl1H4


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Scarface - No Tears


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 12, 2012)

Currently to my professor 
But when I'm home or on my way home I'm mostly listening to rap.. which remind me - I have to tune the amplifier in my car.. the sound is bellow average..   I'm getting better sound from my logitech z323 speakers which cost me a lot less.. :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Oct 12, 2012)

Pigs - Pink Floyd


----------



## nip_miniw (Oct 12, 2012)

*eantibiaccording*

Papa Roach - Broken Home :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Pass The Dutchie Pon The Left Hand Side 


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 12, 2012)

Deadmau5 - Not Exactly


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 12, 2012)

One of my old mixes. Tried to mix 4x5=12 together but it didn't go very smooth

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## marleysnp (Oct 12, 2012)

My remix of Linkin Parks "lost in the echo"

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## monkteo (Oct 12, 2012)

Nana- Judgment day 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## 2lines.pl (Oct 12, 2012)

Foo Fighters - The Pretender


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 12, 2012)

Fever - Bullet for My Valentine

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 12, 2012)

Slash - Sweet Child Of Mine


----------



## Samak (Oct 12, 2012)

SPY - Gangnam Style


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 12, 2012)

Samak46 said:


> PSY - Gangnam Style

Click to collapse



FTFY.

Suicide Silence - You Only Live Once (So Just Go F*ucking Nuts)

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## namelessname (Oct 12, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using xda app-developers app


----------



## stex12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Greenday - Oh Love


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo... It's been playing in my head endlessly since boborone posted the video yesterday, it's even there while other music is playing. :what:


----------



## FoxyGrandpa (Oct 13, 2012)

The Hardest Button to Button - The White Stripes


----------



## galaxys (Oct 13, 2012)

Feels like Home  (Dave Aude Remix) - Dino Lenny


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tupac - Changes


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 13, 2012)

For the Outlawz - Moonshine Bandits, ft colt Ford & big b

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lacuna Coil - Swamped

While playing Rock Band with the family. :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 13, 2012)

SCSI9 - Flight mode soundpoint


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Elvis Presley - Devil In Disguise


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## 2lines.pl (Oct 13, 2012)

soad - toxicity


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 13, 2012)

DJ Fortify - Chair Mode
Its awesome! You SHOULD listen to it!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 13, 2012)

Doctor P - Tetris 
Classic 

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## XxLordxX (Oct 13, 2012)

Octavarium - Dream Theater

$~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~$
"Development is about persistence, never loose it"- XxLordxX
Sent from my 3g JB Xoom - By the 1st Xoom RC


----------



## VeNuMuS (Oct 13, 2012)

Steve Vai: For the love of God 

Saw him play live yesterday. Awesome sauce :thumbup:

_________________________________
Keeping TeAm VeNuM Straight


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 13, 2012)

Fat's Domino- Blueberry Hill

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## radziwoj (Oct 13, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to heaven


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 13, 2012)

radziwoj said:


> Led Zeppelin - Stairway to heaven

Click to collapse



Dude no stairway? Denied! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nero - Choices

Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 13, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Nero - Choices
> 
> Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great song, you ever heard the full album? 

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 13, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Great song, you ever heard the full album?
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



Yeah, you mean Welcome Reality (Deluxe Edition), its a great album.

Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Blink 182 - What's My Age Again?


----------



## FoxyGrandpa (Oct 14, 2012)

Little Girl - Death From Above 1979


----------



## pspunderground (Oct 14, 2012)

MGMT - Electric Feel (Justice Remix)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nihil_Morari (Oct 14, 2012)

Haxprocess-Opeth

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 14, 2012)

Cedric Gervais - Molly (Borgore Remix)

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 14, 2012)

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## notown775 (Oct 14, 2012)

The family sign - Atmosphere

The whole album

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 14, 2012)

Ringworm - Justice Replaced by Revenge 

here we go again


----------



## redneck_666 (Oct 14, 2012)

Uncle Tom's Cabin - Warrant

Gotta love butt rock weekends on the radio.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Survivor - Eye of the Tiger


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 14, 2012)

MJ - Smooth Criminal


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 14, 2012)

Muse- Madness

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 14, 2012)

Massive Attack - Angel

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 14, 2012)

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 14, 2012)

radziwoj said:


> Led Zeppelin - Stairway to heaven

Click to collapse



Cheers my friend!  

Bullet for My Valentine - Your Betrayal. Next on the playlist: In Bloom - Nirvana, ha, classic! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 14, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Cheers my friend!
> 
> Bullet for My Valentine - Your Betrayal. Next on the playlist: In Bloom - Nirvana, ha, classic!
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



You my friend have awesome taste in music 

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## husam666 (Oct 14, 2012)

Runaway - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## galaxys (Oct 14, 2012)

Me & You (Electro Sweat Mix) - DJ Suraci and Spins


----------



## SultanMazlum (Oct 14, 2012)

Pa Sports - 100bars reloaded

Sent from my monster: the LG Optimus 2x using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 15, 2012)

Changes - Tupac 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## mrrick (Oct 15, 2012)

*signed


----------



## beneath-a-burning-turtle (Oct 15, 2012)

It's been a while since I listened Miss May I 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VeNuMuS (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 15, 2012)

"Marry Song" by Band Of Horses.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 15, 2012)

Bela Fleck & The Flecktones - Throwdown at the Hoedown


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 15, 2012)

Klaypex - Hey Hey

forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 15, 2012)

Shakin’ Stevens- Marie Marie

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## mdfzhi (Oct 15, 2012)

Green Day - Kill The Dj


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 15, 2012)

Evil Angel - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## SteveG12543 (Oct 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Evil Angel - Breaking Benjamin

Click to collapse



Great song. I listened to it a lot while playing Runescape like two years ago lol.

I'm currently listening to Springsteen by Eric Church, which is actually quite surprising to me as I strongly dislike country music. This song though... I don't know, it's got something to it. Maybe it's because of the memories attached to the song? The first time I heard it was also the first time I got to hang with my best friends in 4 months and I hated listening to it. Heard it more and more while I was in Erie (where I went to visit said friends for 2 months) and it grew on me. Now that I'm missing it there and missing hanging with them, this song does nothing but remind me of the awesome times I had there. I know, long winded explanation, but whatever.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using XDA Premium HD app.


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 15, 2012)

Dark Side of Love- Kenny Wayne Shepherd

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Loverboy - Working for the Weekend

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

Foreigner - Cold as Ice


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Eminem - Mockingbird


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 15, 2012)

Klaypex - Rain (ft Sarah Key)

forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Klaypex - Rain (ft Sarah Key)
> 
> forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")

Click to collapse



You heard Lights? One awesome song 

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

So Solid Crew - 21 Seconds


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> You heard Lights? One awesome song
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



Yes, lights was the first klaypex song I heard, and its a great song.

forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> So Solid Crew - 21 Seconds

Click to collapse



My childhood.
Haven't heard that song it YEARS thanks for the reminder 

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> My childhood.
> Haven't heard that song it YEARS thanks for the reminder
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



Haha no problem 
I've got tons of songs from that era and from right through the 90s xD

Vybz Kartel - Ramping Shop


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha no problem
> I've got tons of songs from that era and from right through the 90s xD
> 
> Vybz Kartel - Ramping Shop

Click to collapse



Lol yeah. I'm a 90's kid what can I say  

But I prefer 70's and 80's synthpop and dance  
How I wish I was born in the 70's 

DESTROY THEM WITH LAZ0RZ


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 15, 2012)

Listening to Example's albums. Currently on the Won't Go Quietly album, song 'Won't Believe The Fools'.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Listening to Example's albums. Currently on the Won't Go Quietly album, song 'Won't Believe The Fools'.

Click to collapse



Playing In The Shadows is a good album

DESTROY THEM WITH LAZ0RZ


----------



## zhanjia (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Just thought i'd share this  
Hope this share doesnt offend anyone..

Sent from my WT19i


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

kokzhanjia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Just thought i'd share this
> Hope this share doesnt offend anyone..
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol funny sh*t.
Obama's gonna stay president though

DESTROY THEM WITH LAZ0RZ


----------



## zhanjia (Oct 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Lol funny sh*t.
> Obama's gonna stay president though
> 
> DESTROY THEM WITH LAZ0RZ

Click to collapse



Hahahah you heard it before i changed it.. its political so i changed to linux microsoft and apple, listen to it again haha

Sent from my WT19i


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nero - This Way

forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Nero - This Way
> 
> forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")

Click to collapse



YES! AMAZING SONG!
Now I'm gonna listen to it 

DESTROY THEM WITH LAZ0RZ


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

Rage Against the Machine - How I Could Just Kill a Man


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 15, 2012)

Deichkind-Leider Geil-Solomun Rmx


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

Pendulum Slam

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

someone name me a band to create a pandora station with...  no crap please...


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 15, 2012)

Johnny Cash - The Ring of Fire. It's a long time I last heard this song  

Btw, HypedMusic app rocks! (streams free music) 

Edit: Green Day - 21 Guns

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 15, 2012)

Eddy Grant- Electric Avenue

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Johnny Cash - The Ring of Fire. It's a long time I last heard this song
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



That song reminds me of Tony Hawk Underground 2, I think im gonna download it now for pc because of that

forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Paul Van Dyk - For An Angel


----------



## BossGames (Oct 15, 2012)

PSY - GANGNAM STYLE :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## waynekirby (Oct 15, 2012)

^^^ über double facepalm

Sent from my Xperia Neo using xda app-developers app


----------



## bassie1995 (Oct 15, 2012)

Toto - Africa


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 16, 2012)

The Cranberries - Linger


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 16, 2012)

"Splendor" by M83


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nero - Innocence

forumPost.settext.device("ST18i")


----------



## Carllim (Oct 16, 2012)

The Script - Hall of Fame

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## yackovsky (Oct 16, 2012)

TRAP MOFO'S!


----------



## Bodisson (Oct 16, 2012)

Heart: Barracuda


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 16, 2012)

Travis Barker feat. Yelawolf - Push Em

Can't wait till Psycho white and Trunk muzik returns drops :silly: ..  wish yelawolf would keep his promises lol


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 16, 2012)

LAZY & EASY BLACK - Decada 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 16, 2012)

Nero - Reaching Out (Wilkinson Remix)

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## zhanjia (Oct 16, 2012)

Maroon 5. One more night.

Sent from my WT19i


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 16, 2012)

kokzhanjia said:


> Maroon 5. One more night.
> 
> Sent from my WT19i

Click to collapse



Decent song 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 16, 2012)

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 16, 2012)

Sonny's Voice <3 (no homo) 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## klownkillah (Oct 16, 2012)

Artist: mc chris
Album: Race Wars!
Song: Where is my 40

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## zhanjia (Oct 16, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Decent song
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



I love thier songs.. Adam Levine is beast 

Sent from my WT19i


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 16, 2012)

yackovsky said:


> TRAP MOFO'S!

Click to collapse



I don't know what that means. But it's awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 17, 2012)

Last Ninjas Unite __ Gama Bomb 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 17, 2012)

*Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons*:laugh:


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 17, 2012)

Turn up those subs!


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 17, 2012)

Firestarter --- THE Prodigy. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## helen_c (Oct 17, 2012)

The Offspring - Dirty Magic


----------



## swarm871 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ac/Dc hells bells

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------

Ac/dc hells bells


----------



## portalXHD (Oct 17, 2012)

InMe - Reverie Shores :good:


----------



## iDelta (Oct 17, 2012)

Calling (Lose My Mind) ft. Ryan Tedder - Sebastian Ingrosso & Alesso

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> Firestarter --- THE Prodigy.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Childhood 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

Modestep - Exile

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Rednex - CottonEye Joe


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Childhood
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Quite possibly the only reason they still manage to make the queue.  

Zombie Ritual - - -  Death.  

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 17, 2012)

Can't believe his already 40  Happy birthday G.O.A.T !


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Patience - Guns n Roses


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## orb3000 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nina Kravitz -- The Essential Mix


----------



## Wingman5 (Oct 17, 2012)

Within Temptation and/or Shakira


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

Dev ft. Fabolous - Kiss My Lips

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 17, 2012)

4 minutes 33 seconds of uniqueness


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 17, 2012)

Let's Stay Together --- Al Green 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## howard bamber (Oct 17, 2012)

Nick Cave. Then jp harvey. radiohead.More nick cave.....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 17, 2012)

Last Ciggrette By Guns and Roses


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

Note to self, 
I miss you terribly,
This is what we call a tragedy,
Come back to me, 
Back to me.

FFTL - Note To Self

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 17, 2012)

We listen to ENTIRELY too little music. 

Temple of the Dog --- The Jam of Pearls. (Pearl Jam)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bob Marley - Exodus


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Bob Marley - Exodus
> 
> 
> ''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''

Click to collapse



Thanks for this mate, new favourite 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Thanks for this mate, new favourite
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



No problem mate 


Vengaboys - Uncle John From Jamaica


''Silence is golden, but duct tape is silver''


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 17, 2012)

Pantera - Cowboys from Hell


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Love Buzz - Nirvana


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 17, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Pantera - Cowboys from Hell

Click to collapse



Thanks. I totally needed that. Listening now too. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## erad1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hurt...Johnny Cash

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 18, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



This certainly makes Calc a little more bearable =p


----------



## ashzoomerintrack (Oct 18, 2012)

Canton - Snowbreaker 
Effing cool \m/

Sent from my GT I-9100 with CM10 JellyBean L.O.V.E. via Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 18, 2012)

Buddha Bar 8






Just some chill out music to overpower the jet engine that is my laptop fan.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

Sizzar - Purple Fried.
Awesome song 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 18, 2012)

Too long without this song!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 18, 2012)

LSG
My Body


----------



## thedudejdog (Oct 18, 2012)

All the right moves--bury your dead

This song will play at my wedding

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 18, 2012)

Crystal Mountain - - -  Death

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## h3adcrash (Oct 18, 2012)

Kollektiv Turmstrasse - Promoset of 2009... nice and smooth


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

Dash Berlin - Man On The Run

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 18, 2012)

Lashed to the Slave Stick - - -  Nile

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 18, 2012)

Klaypex -E.T (Katy Perry)

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Klaypex -E.T (Katy Perry)
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



EDM fan? nice  

Dubba Jonny - All In (Auraplays Remix)

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ephixa - Lost woods

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## ArmorD (Oct 18, 2012)

The Offspring - Pretty Fly for a White Guy. 

Reminds me of my teenage days 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Weapondrift (Oct 18, 2012)

Skynet - Deception

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

From First To Last - Failure By Designer Jeans

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Victor B (Oct 19, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> From First To Last - Failure By Designer Jeans
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Nice, that brought back memories.

Pharohe Monch - Let My People Go


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 19, 2012)

N.W.A - Fat Girl

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## pspunderground (Oct 19, 2012)

South Rakkas Crew - Mad Again (Boy 8-Bit Remix)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 19, 2012)

Enter the Wu-Tang


----------



## potna (Oct 19, 2012)

Butt rock?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 19, 2012)

Klaypex - Go around (Nenna Yvone)

Sent from my OptiMax powered Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> N.W.A - Fat Girl
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss

Click to collapse



I see that and raise you...

Steel Panther - Fat Girl


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 19, 2012)

pspunderground said:


> South Rakkas Crew - Mad Again (Boy 8-Bit Remix)
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Midnight Club Memories..

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

Frontline Assembly - Civilization


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Frontline Assembly - Civilization

Click to collapse



Wow. I haven't listened to any FLA since Hard Wired.  I should fix that.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 19, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wow. I haven't listened to any FLA since Hard Wired.  I should fix that.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it takes a few steps back to take one forward.


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 19, 2012)

:beer:

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## Nezys (Oct 19, 2012)

Balck Hole Sun by Soundgarden


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mitis - Bring renewal

Sent from my OptiMax powered Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeekyNitz (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am listening to the new Kiss album "Monster"


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 19, 2012)

A-Ha - Take on me


----------



## Victor B (Oct 19, 2012)

Heavy Metal Kings - Children of God


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 19, 2012)

Hollywood Undead - I Don't Wanna Die

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 19, 2012)

Beck - Loser


----------



## Neurotica (Oct 20, 2012)

Shpongle - Mystery of the Yeti

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 20, 2012)

Suicidal thoughts - Notorious 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 20, 2012)

Nemesis - - -  Arch Enemy 

____let's hope I can stop flashing long enough to settle on a Sig.


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> Nemesis - - -  Arch Enemy
> 
> ____let's hope I can stop flashing long enough to settle on a Sig.

Click to collapse



I love Angela! Hot!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nemy_Untouchables_Hard_Rock_Club_Jevnaker.jpg

Those Sweeds know how to breed em. That woman is almost 40!

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## waynekirby (Oct 20, 2012)

Netsky - Come Alive 

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 20, 2012)

Sean Paul - Get Busy


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Sean Paul - Get Busy

Click to collapse



Great song, better than his more recent stuff.
By the way Watchu doing on xda at 4 in the morning lol 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

Mnemic - Junkies on the Storm


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

Modestep - Slow Hand

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

Childhood man. 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 20, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Childhood man. View attachment 1416249
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



that sure is relative.

here's my childhood.


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 20, 2012)

Gotta have love for the hometown crowd!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mnemic - Junkies on the Storm

Click to collapse



A parody to riders on the Storm by The Doors? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 20, 2012)

Last Ninjas Unite - - -  Gama Bomb

Adding, Repossession - - - Municipal Waste


______Sent from my Zack Morris phone. (90'S kid, amirite?)


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcocUQxnZpM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

It's from some books

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Oct 20, 2012)

Bang Bang ft. Adam levine 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

One More Night - maroon 5

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 20, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnOwjW_JF8Y

The Knux - Bang Bang


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 20, 2012)

Foreigner - Hot Blooded


----------



## VeNuMuS (Oct 20, 2012)

Trip at the Brain: Suicidal Tendencies 

___________________________________
Keeping TeAm VeNuM Straight

Hit the Thanks if you like the girls I post


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2012)

I've forgotten how good Nirvana is! I should start listening this more 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Card83 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Horrible Crowes. I've been on a HC/Gaslight Anthem kick for about a week now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Periphery - make total destroy.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 21, 2012)

This Darkened Heart by All That Remains

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

Six by All That Remains

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 21, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> This Darkened Heart by All That Remains
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love you! No homo!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Eternalty (Oct 21, 2012)

Assassin by Muse

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Rasa11 (Oct 21, 2012)

I was recently turned onto the band "Mumford and Sons"...
and wow, i love them!
Been listening to their albums for 3 days now and I just love them more and more.
Can;t believe I never knew of them before. 
Not heard a new band i liked this much in a few years. <3


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 21, 2012)

David guetta - titanium!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 21, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> I was recently turned onto the band "Mumford and Sons"...
> and wow, i love them!
> Been listening to their albums for 3 days now and I just love them more and more.
> Can;t believe I never knew of them before.
> Not heard a new band i liked this much in a few years. <3

Click to collapse



I confess, I haven't heard them.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 21, 2012)

Dreaming by System of a Down

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## jj_95nano (Oct 21, 2012)

*Nice thread...*

*Funny video...*


----------



## bassie1995 (Oct 21, 2012)

drnecropolis said:


> Gotta have love for the hometown crowd!
> View attachment 1416265
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is that WinAmp or something? Looks nice .

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## Marqin (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 21, 2012)

Gangnam style! - Psy 

Why? God only knows. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Apex - Knife Party

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I'm listening my mother, my father, my grandpa and my grandma

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## br0adband (Oct 21, 2012)

At this exact moment I'm listening to _*Suzanne Vegas - Tom's Diner*_, a test recording I just did to start mucking around with the new Opus lossy codec. Just took the FLAC version of this file and crunched it down using the latest Opus encoder to a bitrate of VBR 48 Kbps and let me tell you, _it sounds really damned good considering the bitrate_.

Took a 20MB FLAC file and crunched it down to 1.3MB and the song is nearly 4 minutes long. This bodes extremely well for putting a ton of music on a portable device like a smartphone these days - now we just need Opus support added to popular players.

Of course, the sound quality does go up with the bitrate and Opus supports up to 512 Kbps (!!!) but it's designed to be the best lossy codec at about 128 Kbps and at that bitrate it sounds utterly fantastic compared to everything else.

Can't wait to see how it progresses as time goes by... the Neuron media player added support for the format a few weeks ago but, I can't tolerate that player at all, hoping we'll see support added to Android itself sooner or later, and other media players too. PowerAMP will probably add support soon as well.


----------



## bsfswisher (Oct 21, 2012)

I Need a Doctor-Eminem


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 21, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Homo Gotikus Industrialis - :wumpscut:


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 21, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9emjalsOsE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## combat goofwing (Oct 21, 2012)

My daughter playing on granny smith

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Bombs and Bottles - Pregame 

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## br54 (Oct 21, 2012)

View attachment 1420050

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cry for the Moon (The Embrace That Smothers, Pt. 4) - Epica


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 21, 2012)

Benny and the Jets - - - Elton John

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rasa11 (Oct 21, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I confess, I haven't heard them.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



hahaha! 
I confess, you should!  <3 
I was hearing about them for a couple/few months and never decided to check them out. 
The name or something just didnt catch me... but damn, they rock. lol


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2012)

Sting - Desert Rose
Classic song can't get enough of it

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Oct 22, 2012)

Wiz - The Code 

Sent From My MyTouch™4G Running AospX


----------



## leslieliang (Oct 22, 2012)

Mercy - Kanye West


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 22, 2012)

Avicii-good feeling

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lay it on the Line - Triumph


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Avicii- Levels
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 22, 2012)

Supremacy- Muse

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 22, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin - I will not bow

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 22, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Breaking Benjamin - I will not bow
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Breath is their best song 

Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD


----------



## Bodisson (Oct 22, 2012)

Accept: Beat the bastards


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 22, 2012)

Madonna - Who's That Girl

Jellybean approved this message...


----------



## redrumsilence (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing, cause my phone freezes whenever I open a music player -_- 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Breath is their best song
> 
> Sent from my Asus Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium HD

Click to collapse



Nah, Diary Of Jane  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## VeNuMuS (Oct 22, 2012)

Bodisson said:


> Accept: Beat the bastards

Click to collapse



Accept: Rolling Thunder

___________________________________
Keeping TeAm VeNuM Straight

Hit the Thanks if you like the girls I post


----------



## XxLordxX (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm listening to a very ANNOYING CAR ALARM! Produced by the Devil itself lol

Sent from my MZ601 using XDA HD Premium using 1/8of my brain, the other 7/8 is thinking in my love Isadora


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 22, 2012)

Status Quo - You're In The Army Now

Jellybean approved this message...


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 22, 2012)

redrumsilence said:


> Nothing, cause my phone freezes whenever I open a music player -_-
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True diary of jane is #1

Within Temptation- Shot in the dark

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2012)

Devlin ft. Labyrinth - Let It Go

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Oct 22, 2012)

ADELE - skyfall


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 22, 2012)

Paint it Black - - - Rolling Stones. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 23, 2012)

Wynter Gordon - dirty talk

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Oct 23, 2012)

good kid, m.A.A.d city - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 23, 2012)

Outkast-The Whole world 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 23, 2012)

Death and Destruction by Weezer

Sent from wherever I'm at

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Beneath the Surface by Dream Theater

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## t0lik (Oct 23, 2012)

Rammstein - Benzin


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Usher - Yeah


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 23, 2012)

Clockwork - Hulk (Dillon Francis remix)


----------



## Themes.For.Droid (Oct 23, 2012)

*Song*

Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 23, 2012)

Themes.For.Droid said:


> Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall

Click to collapse



I'm listening to Break The Rules - by Stickyth Read.


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 23, 2012)

One of my all time faves.  I also love "contribute to community - nuubyooser"


----------



## sgt.makaveli (Oct 23, 2012)

2pac - all eyez on me


----------



## Joro_D (Oct 23, 2012)

Michael Jackson - Liberian girl


----------



## konfusius (Oct 23, 2012)

Liquid Tension Experiment - "When the Water Breaks"


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 23, 2012)

Child In time - Deep Purple - Made In Japan (The best version!)


----------



## GeekyNitz (Oct 23, 2012)

Touch by touch by Joy. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 23, 2012)

Bullet For My Valentine - Tears Don't Fall

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 23, 2012)

Example - Two Lives. I love it. 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## donhashem.dh (Oct 23, 2012)

The damn neighbours dog


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 23, 2012)

Sympathy for The Devil- Rolling Stones

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Sympathy for The Devil- Rolling Stones
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Love that song. Havecyou tried gnr's version?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 23, 2012)

House of the Rising Sun - - - The Animals

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Oct 23, 2012)

Helloween - Sea of Fears (rare demo of How Many Tears)

Sent from my MZ601 using XDA HD Premium using 1/8of my brain, the other 7/8 is thinking in my love Isadora


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 23, 2012)

I Died Trying- "So Help Me God"
(Local/A friends band)








Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tilt - The World Doesn't Know


----------



## Xetro84 (Oct 23, 2012)

Xavas - X.A.V.A.S.
german rap/soul colabo!

Gesendet von meinem Realphone GT-I9001


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## ArmorD (Oct 23, 2012)

Manowar - Die for Metal

Man this was one of my favourite beats couple years ago...  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Oct 23, 2012)

Nik Kershaw - The Riddle

Jellybean approved this message...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 23, 2012)

One-Eyed Doll- "Be My Friend"

Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 23, 2012)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water (as my 11 yr old son covers it on his bass.  2 months after picking up a bass for the first time)

Proud dad is proud.


----------



## kotaro_14 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2012)

Clique by Big Sean ft. Kanye West & Jay z

Sent from my SII(i777) SuperNexus 4.1.2 10/17/12 build


----------



## huggs (Oct 24, 2012)

Jelly Roll - Loosing My Faith


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 24, 2012)

Suicide And Redemption by Metallica

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm listening to "Bawitdaba (Live)" by Kid Rock on Pandora....


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 24, 2012)

Gunslinger by A7x

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## bassie1995 (Oct 24, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Gunslinger by A7x
> 
> Sent from wherever I'm at

Click to collapse



I like your taste . ABR, Metallica, A7X...

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## XxLordxX (Oct 24, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> I like your taste . ABR, Metallica, A7X...
> 
> Tapatalked from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Amazing bands  I also like Helloween, Children of Bodom, Dream Theater and Skillet, don't know if you heard those bands, they are all amazing too.
BTW listening: Far Beyond the Sun - Yngwie Malmsteen

Sent from my MZ601 using XDA HD Premium using 1/8of my brain, the other 7/8 is thinking in my love Isadora


----------



## Mheltin (Oct 24, 2012)

Im listening to Parkway Drive's new Album.:thumbup:


Sent from my ST25a using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 24, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using Xperia X8*


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 24, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> Amazing bands  I also like Helloween, Children of Bodom, Dream Theater and Skillet, don't know if you heard those bands, they are all amazing too.
> BTW listening: Far Beyond the Sun - Yngwie Malmsteen
> 
> Sent from my MZ601 using XDA HD Premium using 1/8of my brain, the other 7/8 is thinking in my love Isadora

Click to collapse



Just my inner guitarist here, but do you play too? 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 24, 2012)

Comatose .... By Skillet 

sent from my Neo V running Miui v4 Rom


----------



## DeathCzar (Oct 24, 2012)

Big Balls - AD/DC

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 24, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 24, 2012)

Gimme the Loot - Notorious Big

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## XxLordxX (Oct 24, 2012)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> Just my inner guitarist here, but do you play too?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yea, I play guitar  but I'm still a beginner.

Sent from my MZ601 using XDA HD Premium using 1/8of my brain, the other 7/8 is thinking in my love Isadora


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 24, 2012)

Solomun - Kackvogel


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 24, 2012)

Bombs and Bottles - PreGame
Seriously good stuff you guys should give it a listen, slow and sexy music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZFVxFBVsSA

Sent from one node to another

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

One quick one before I go to sleep 
Tonight I'm Fuqing You - Enrique Igselias

Sent from one node to another


----------



## Calanderia (Oct 24, 2012)

*d*

Blero - Sexy moves


----------



## Jbluna (Oct 25, 2012)

Marcus D ft The Blues Mega ran (Protoman Remix)




Instrumental:


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 25, 2012)

This song is perfect and you can't deny that.

View attachment 1428698

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Jonny (Oct 25, 2012)

Bottoms Up - Nickelback 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## tomc3p (Oct 25, 2012)

Around the World - Daft Punk 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 25, 2012)

Right now, I'm rockin some Pink Floyds Dark Side. 

It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 25, 2012)

Tyga - faded

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Vengaboys megamix


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 25, 2012)

Morgan Freeman, Through the worm hole. 

You know you said that in his voice in your head.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 25, 2012)

never tell people in a car club you can do neon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHEjh7vpoQs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 25, 2012)

Inis Mona ... Eluveitie 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## bdubs4200 (Oct 25, 2012)

Infinite -, bassnectar. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 25, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> This song is perfect and you can't deny that.
> 
> View attachment 1428698
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



another perfect song 






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 25, 2012)

Bob marley- concrete jungle 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Shanks & Bigfoot - Sweet Like Chocolate


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 25, 2012)

Numb : Linkin Park.... 

One of my all time favorite amongst songs of LP

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

Shaggy - Wasn't Me


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Shaggy - Wasn't Me
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Are you just playing all the songs I used to listen to when I was a kid? 


Rick Ross - Hustlin

Sent from one node to another


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Are you just playing all the songs I used to listen to when I was a kid?
> 
> 
> Rick Ross - Hustlin
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha pretty much xD
It's just because I stand stand the tunes of today 


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha pretty much xD
> It's just because I stand stand the tunes of today
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



Yeah, most of em suck.
I think I was born in the wrong era, I keep listening to songs from the 70s, 80s & the 90s 

Sent from one node to another


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yeah, most of em suck.
> I think I was born in the wrong era, I keep listening to songs from the 70s, 80s & the 90s
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



What year was you born?
I was '93 so I was growing up in a great era xD


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What year was you born?
> I was '93 so I was growing up in a great era xD
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



So close! 97 

Sent from one node to another


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> So close! 97
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



I got the better side of the decade 


Ultrabeat - Pretty Green Eyes


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 25, 2012)

"Burning Blood"- Six Feet Under



Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 25, 2012)

Under And Over It - Five Finger Death Punch

Sent from one node to another


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What year was you born?
> I was '93 so I was growing up in a great era xD
> 
> 
> "My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

Click to collapse



+1 for that....
Me too '93 born 

So got The better side of the era....

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Prodigy - Voodoo People


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The Prodigy - Voodoo People

Click to collapse



My reply to that: 

Sent from one node to another


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The Prodigy - Voodoo People

Click to collapse



1awesome song.... Man .... Great taste in music....:thumbup:

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> My reply to that:
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse




Ghostfreak NB said:


> 1awesome song.... Man .... Great taste in music....:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse




Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 25, 2012)

Undoubtedly one of the best songs ever 

Sent from one node to another


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Undoubtedly one of the best songs ever
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



Great song xD


Meat Loaf - I'd Do Anything For Love


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 25, 2012)

It's Time - Imagine Dragons

One of the songs from The perks of Being a Wallflower trailer. This song is awesome, and the movie must also be (they film was released on the entire country, LESS my city. FML)

And now: The Club Can't Handle Me Right Now (Hands up mix) - Rivendell

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 25, 2012)

"Master's Apprentices"- Opeth





Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 25, 2012)

YYZ - - - Rush 

It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.


----------



## boborone (Oct 25, 2012)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> "Master's Apprentices"- Opeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a god:beer:


Walk with me in hell - lamb of god

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheKryptonite (Oct 25, 2012)

Anthony David feat. Algebra and Phonte - Forever More.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 25, 2012)

New Order - Bizzarre love triangle


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 25, 2012)

"In and Above Men"- Moonspell



Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## X8invisible (Oct 25, 2012)

Ace of Spades- Motörhead

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 25, 2012)

Bob Marley one love

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 25, 2012)

Let the Skyfall...

View attachment 1430971

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 26, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Jazz Like That (Oct 26, 2012)

At the window - Double O zero

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 26, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Great song xD
> 
> 
> Meat Loaf - I'd Do Anything For Love

Click to collapse



No doubting that.... 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

Too short - sadity feat kurupt and daz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

Meshuggah - The Hurt That Finds You First


----------



## r1tesh (Oct 26, 2012)

2CHAINZ...WITH WEEZY...CracK!!!!!!...i dont give a finna, and when she call me i got crack on dat biznaa

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 26, 2012)

r1tesh said:


> 2CHAINZ...WITH WEEZY...CracK!!!!!!...i dont give a finna, and when she call me i got crack on dat biznaa
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



This is an English language site.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

Tomba ft. Shay - B1tches

Sent from one node to another


----------



## tanec (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## mistaliu (Oct 26, 2012)

Really digging this album, there last one is killer too. 

From my Elegancia powered Sensation


----------



## donhashem.dh (Oct 26, 2012)

The best dubstep song ever


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> The best dubstep song ever

Click to collapse



Wub sub?

Sent from one node to another


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 26, 2012)

"For Her Pleasure"- Tiamat




Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 26, 2012)

Two Joints : Sublime

It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Oct 26, 2012)

Animals - Muse

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Euyis (Oct 26, 2012)

The Small Print - Muse


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

Bombs and Bottles - PreGame
This guy needs some serious regocnition. His voice is amazing and the music is great too. Many a slick and sexy tune from this guy 

Sent from one node to another


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

Call me maybe nightcore 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## _deleted_ (Oct 26, 2012)

Perfect gentleman - wyclef jean  

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

Lil Jon feat lmfao - drink

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 26, 2012)

dannydv said:


> Lil Jon feat lmfao - drink
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Double eww...:what:

------------------------------------
If I had a nickel for every troll I see...I'd be a rich troll :eek;


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 26, 2012)

Stop being lame and have a fing drink! .)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 26, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 26, 2012)

404 - - - Decapitated 

It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 26, 2012)

"Lilin"-Danzig 




Sent from my Data Dropper using Tapatalk


----------



## erad1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar--- a�� good kid, m A A d city- - -Money Trees (feat. Jay Rock)...the whole album actually, for those who dont already know...dont miss it!


----------



## iKrautDroid (Oct 27, 2012)

Till I collapse 
Eminem

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stumpyz9 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Betrayal - Attack Attack

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Oct 27, 2012)

I Believe in a Thing Called Love - The Darkness


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2012)

Force Ten - Rush


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 27, 2012)

N.W.A - I Ain't The One 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## Karim Kahale (Oct 27, 2012)

SOS - Apocalyptica


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 27, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> I like your taste . ABR, Metallica, A7X...
> 
> Tapatalked from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



I know I'm like 9 pages behind. But thanks 

Sent from wherever I'm at

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

The Unforgiven lll by Metallica

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## fuzioninfinity (Oct 27, 2012)

A State of Trance 524 - Armin Van Buuren


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 27, 2012)

class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## icephatom (Oct 27, 2012)

Wedding dress (English version) 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 27, 2012)

Listening to The Lion Sleeps tonight by Tight Fit with my 1 year old son

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## drnecropolis (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't make me get the hose!


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 27, 2012)

197666 - - - Murderdolls

It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.


Joey Jordison is a madman.


----------



## strucky (Oct 27, 2012)

A whole tracklist of Tenacious D! *We are the D, we are the D, we are the D!*


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 27, 2012)

If I hear one more D, someone will get D stroyed

Trolls, trolls everywhere


----------



## sgspluss (Oct 27, 2012)

Michael Jackson Beat It

Best ever! 

Regards


----------



## Stereo8 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello-Karmin

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## peanut1596 (Oct 27, 2012)

An indian teacher trying to speak english at 6000mph to teach a class of 6 students.... Nothing against indian folk of course, but she needs to slow down some...

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T


----------



## syler23 (Oct 27, 2012)

white apple tree - snowflakes


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

Bogore - Ice Cream

Sent from one node to another


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 27, 2012)

Blacken the Cursed Sun -L o G 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Daft Punk -Harder Better Faster Stronger

NO Mercy- Where do you go......

love these songs even though they're pretty old..........

Also
*Chumbawamba – “Tubthumping !*

*Gangnam Style -	Psy* lolz.............just followin the trend........


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

Daft Punk - One More Time

Sent from one node to another


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

Acoustic a thousand years

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Jonny (Oct 28, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Great song xD
> 
> 
> Meat Loaf - I'd Do Anything For Love

Click to collapse



Another good Meatloaf one - 2 of out of 3 ain't bad 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 28, 2012)

Jonny said:


> Another good Meatloaf one - 2 of out of 3 ain't bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium

Click to collapse



And Bat Out Of Hell xD


Ace of Base - All That She Wants


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

The Fugees - Killing Me Softly


"My badboy megazord whip's got more features than iOS5"


----------



## TwitchyEye (Oct 28, 2012)

MGMT


----------



## jmindset (Oct 28, 2012)

Cyne-Tide of Life 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## erad1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Fair to Midland---Whisky & Ritalin

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 28, 2012)

Suicide and Redemption by Metallica

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------







Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## cybervibin (Oct 28, 2012)

Wind rider- ensiferrum

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 28, 2012)

Torches by Rise Against

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 28, 2012)

My Last Words by Megadeth

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## Eternalty (Oct 28, 2012)

Won't Go Quietly by All That Remains

Sent from wherever I'm at

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

My Curse by Killswitch Engage

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 28, 2012)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## bdubs4200 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------







Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## icephatom (Oct 28, 2012)

A thousand years 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

Meaningless by Mnemic


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

4th of July by The Beach Boys.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 28, 2012)

I have immersed myself in the genius that is Dennis Wilson.  The heart and soul of the Beach Boys.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 28, 2012)

Rob Zombie - Sick Bubblegum

Sent from one node to another


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 28, 2012)

Cherry Bomb - - - The Runaways 

It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> Cherry Bomb - - - The Runaways
> 
> It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.

Click to collapse



That brings back memories


----------



## stelakis88 (Oct 28, 2012)

Super Stupid - Audioslave


----------



## jmindset (Oct 28, 2012)

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Nethojs29 (Oct 28, 2012)

It never ends - Bring me the Horizon 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 28, 2012)

Through the Fire and Flames - Dragonforce 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 28, 2012)

Nethojs29 said:


> It never ends - Bring me the Horizon
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes!

Sent from one node to another


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 28, 2012)

Robbie Williams while sat drinking in t'pub

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## RinZo (Oct 28, 2012)

M83 - Midnight City


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from one node to another

EDIT: 11,000th post woohoo!


----------



## jmindset (Oct 29, 2012)

Lodeck-Still Cambodia 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Jonny (Oct 29, 2012)

The Other Side - Aerosmith 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 29, 2012)

Us and them - pink floyd


----------



## jmindset (Oct 29, 2012)

Mr Nobody soundtrack.

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## galaxys (Oct 29, 2012)

Its All The Same - Spirit


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Boiling Water by My Kettle


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 29, 2012)

David guetta feat sia - titanium 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Pigf*ck by Mnemic


----------



## Deleted member 2405884 (Oct 29, 2012)

Second Narrows by loscil.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## T10NAZ (Oct 29, 2012)

You the boss by Rick Ross


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 29, 2012)

Jump - van Halen


----------



## iDelta (Oct 29, 2012)

Chasing the Sun - The Wanted 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 29, 2012)

Chasing the Sun... The Wanted! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 29, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Chasing the Sun... The Wanted!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



You lost a bit of respect in my eyes v.v

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> You lost a bit of respect in my eyes v.v
> 
> Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD

Click to collapse



Its fine.... Occasionally to listen to such songs.... To while away some time 

I know they can't match the class of earlier bands .... And musicians. And comparing them to this would be a shame on me... Tbh

No offense to the fans of these bands though... 
Just my opinion



Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## csako (Oct 29, 2012)

Superliminal - Deadmau5


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

Its All The Same - Spirit


----------



## NewbCentral (Oct 29, 2012)

I can see clearly now - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## denizgedik (Oct 29, 2012)

Trust-Megadeth

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium


----------



## Rasa11 (Oct 29, 2012)

<3


Swyped from the Moon.


----------



## dratiant (Oct 29, 2012)

Listening to Black Veil Brides - Rebel Romance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiKe7774 (Oct 29, 2012)

The Change - Evanescence


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sum 41 - Pieces


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 29, 2012)

Let It Go - Devlin ft. Labrinth

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## husam666 (Oct 29, 2012)

Radiohead - Supercollider


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 30, 2012)

The love you claimed was just a whisper...
Sonny Moore (Skrillex) - Father Said

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 30, 2012)

"F*ck Your Enemy"- Superjoint Ritual




Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Oct 30, 2012)

Mobb Deep - Quiet Storm

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 30, 2012)

Scooter - weekend 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## chmuts (Oct 30, 2012)

Slayer - Divine Intervention


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 30, 2012)

Savage Whispers of a Serpent Tongue - - - Devour Thy Sins

It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 30, 2012)

Cat power - I found a reason
I love this song!!! I first heard this song from the movie "v for vendetta"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 30, 2012)

The Eye On Your Back by Mnemic.  Best song they ever recorded, IMO.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Oct 30, 2012)

Oppa gangam style


----------



## Ohamn (Oct 30, 2012)

Lillasyster - Total panik


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 30, 2012)

"God hates us all"- Slayer

.::Bleh::.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Oct 30, 2012)

God hates us all ??
If his hates us you wouldn't be living right now if god hates you.......you wouldny have eyes to see and a mouth to talk ...if god hates you,you wouldn't find any food  to eat ......


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 30, 2012)

Blame it on God - - - Deicide

It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.


----------



## freakdonkey (Oct 30, 2012)

Im listen Bohemian Rapsody - Queen 





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy running 4.1.2 Slim Bean v2.7


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 30, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> God hates us all ??
> If his hates us you wouldn't be living right now if god hates you.......you wouldny have eyes to see and a mouth to talk ...if god hates you,you wouldn't find any food  to eat ......

Click to collapse



Wow.. I'm not going to reply to that because it's not going to be nice, I'm not as sweet as I look.


ANYWAY 

"The Pentagram Burns"- Satyricon 

.::Bleh::.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pal van Dyk - Shout, C'mon (Coast to Coast Mix)


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 30, 2012)

iam still not bored with these as yet 






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## XxLordxX (Oct 30, 2012)

Sea of Fears - Helloween 
Amazing demo! Weiki is a power metal genius!

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 30, 2012)

Wynter gordon - dirty talk

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## kote.nyaka (Oct 31, 2012)

Of mice and men - this one's for you

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## azoller1 (Oct 31, 2012)

All of the music from the voice

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Oct 31, 2012)

Scooter - ramp the logical song

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Oct 31, 2012)

Stuck Here by Mnemic.  Really stuck on these guys lately.


----------



## papabear (Oct 31, 2012)

Houses of the holy _Led Zeppelin


----------



## loneagl (Oct 31, 2012)

For whom the bells toll - Metallica

":::Sent from the rainforest between the 7 hills:::"


----------



## Kreaz (Oct 31, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven

XDA+RemICS 5.1 by kkrraazzyy


----------



## pparkho (Oct 31, 2012)

3 doors down - away from the sun


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 31, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 31, 2012)

"She Rides"- Danzig





.::Bleh::.


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 31, 2012)

papabear said:


> Houses of the holy _Led Zeppelin

Click to collapse



No clue what just happened there. But I guess I still like that song. 

Wake Up - - - - RATM 

It's time to fill the thrash vacuum, it's time to thrash like it's '86.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 31, 2012)

Heat of the Moment -Asia 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Oct 31, 2012)

Everyday Is Like Halloween - Ministry


----------



## jmindset (Oct 31, 2012)

Tupac-the don't give a [email protected]#k about us

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Oct 31, 2012)

BULLET BELT --- Gama Bomb...... 

These dudes gave Thrash a new life from their start with Survival of the Fastest...... Highly Recommend them to anyone.


----------



## lossovidiu (Oct 31, 2012)

Semisonic - Secret Smile 

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2012)

Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane. 

This Band is actually good.. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane.
> 
> This Band is actually good..
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Listen to Firefly its great

Yes I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Listen to Firefly its great
> 
> Yes I bought the xda app. Problem?

Click to collapse



Will do, downloading  

Pantera - Walk

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2012)

WAITING FOR WINTER 
Decada 2


----------



## CB620 (Oct 31, 2012)

View attachment 1446978

Sent from my M030


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2012)

The National Anthem - Radiohead


----------



## hutch8891 (Nov 1, 2012)

Pontoon - Little Big Town


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

Elton john - can you feel the love tonight 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## redrumsilence (Nov 1, 2012)

EVERYDAY I'M SHUFFLING...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sash ft Stunt - Raindrops


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## aernestus (Nov 1, 2012)

Communication Breakdown, Led Zeppelin.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

Elton john greatest hits

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## chmuts (Nov 1, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## 2lines.pl (Nov 1, 2012)

Dr. Dre - Still


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 1, 2012)

My Generation- The Who

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

Pixies- where is my mind

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Eternalty (Nov 1, 2012)

Under the Bridge by RHCP

Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## jmindset (Nov 1, 2012)

Apollo Braun - Party in my Pants

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Nov 1, 2012)

Psy - Gangnam Style 

Sent From My MyTouch™4G Running AospX


----------



## XxLordxX (Nov 1, 2012)

Party in the Hills - Strung Out

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## VaderSKN (Nov 1, 2012)

Rammstein - Weißes Fleisch 1994 demo, one of the songs from the "album" which is my avatar.

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## Whowahn (Nov 2, 2012)

Rutten - Skream!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Slender Troll (Nov 2, 2012)

Lazer Beans Ft. Biohax (Original Mix) [MM Freebie]

By BrainFreezeOfficial

Motorola Photon 4G


----------



## jmindset (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow 96

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

Bone thugs and harmony featuring phil collins - take me home 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 2, 2012)

Aerosmith -Dream On! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Christina Aguilera - Beautiful
What an amazing voice 


"I've got 99 questions, but in Q&A ain't one"


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 2, 2012)

Christina Aguilera - Genie in the Bottle 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 2, 2012)

Lynyrd skynyrd - that smell

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 2, 2012)

..........


----------



## jmindset (Nov 2, 2012)

Michael jackson - all the things you are

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## howdid (Nov 2, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 2, 2012)

Green Man by Type O Negative.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 2, 2012)

Akon,beautiful


----------



## CegaW (Nov 2, 2012)

The Remedy - Jason Mraz..


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 2, 2012)

Eminem - Superman

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## Slender Troll (Nov 2, 2012)

hotel music - C418

Motorola Photon 4G


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Snap! - Rhythm Is A Dancer


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

Will Smith - Getting Jiggy Wid It


"If God is my witness, he must be a stalker"


----------



## chmuts (Nov 3, 2012)

Slayer - Black Magic


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

Madonna like a virgin

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 3, 2012)

Living things 
Linkin park

Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RinZo (Nov 3, 2012)

Parkway Drive - The Slow Surrender


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 3, 2012)

Definitely need to burn all of my CDs to the PC so they'll be on my Google Music.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Definitely need to burn all of my CDs to the PC so they'll be on my Google Music.

Click to collapse



We have a winner.  Close the thread now.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 3, 2012)

DUDE!!!! Wtf ?! who listens to that gay singer..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 3, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> DUDE!!!! Wtf ?! who listens to that gay singer..

Click to collapse



trell.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 3, 2012)

Also, to all the guitarists out there: learn the solo for "Hotel California." It is one of the most awesome and technically sound solos you will ever come across.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> trell.

Click to collapse



Lol I can't srop laughing!! No ine like beaver

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 3, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Lol I can't srop laughing!! No ine like beaver
> 
> sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

Click to collapse



I like beaver.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I like beaver.

Click to collapse



Lol I see what you did there

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## tomig64 (Nov 3, 2012)

*words uestica*

Nickelback - All the right reasons


----------



## mari133 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fort Minor - Remember the name


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 3, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I like beaver.

Click to collapse



lololol,   just not beiber 

btw 







ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Player 4.0


----------



## brayan.n (Nov 3, 2012)

Borgore Ina Trouble... my APP not sending images. 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 3, 2012)

brayan.n said:


> Borgore Ina Trouble... my APP not sending images.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Great song 

Borgore ft. Shay - Kill A Man

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 3, 2012)

Lies of Autumn --- Burn the Priest 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edjani (Nov 3, 2012)

Loops & Things 2010 - Zatox & Tatanka


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Nov 3, 2012)

maroon 5-one more night


----------



## jmindset (Nov 3, 2012)

plegdroid said:


> lololol,   just not beiber
> 
> btw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow RATM

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> lololol,   just not beiber
> 
> btw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One of favorite bands of all time!!

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## merlin110 (Nov 3, 2012)

Michael Jackson-Beat it


----------



## edjani (Nov 3, 2012)

Hardstyle: http://fear.fm/player/harder

Sent From My Toilet With XDA Premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> DUDE!!!! Wtf ?! who listens to that gay singer..

Click to collapse



I'm getting in touch with my feminine side.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice warm up song on bass. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Kevin Rudolph ft Lil Wayne - Let It Rock


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 3, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Kevin Rudolph ft Lil Wayne - Let It Rock

Click to collapse



dude, you read my mind! 

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 3, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> dude, you read my mind!
> 
> I bought the xda app. Problem?

Click to collapse



It happens 


Now listening to Vengaboys - Shalalala


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## trell959 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klownkillah (Nov 3, 2012)

Cinema (Skrillex remix) by Benny Benassi

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## watzez (Nov 4, 2012)

Radioactive-imagine dragons

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iKoolkid (Nov 4, 2012)

watzez said:


> Radioactive-imagine dragons
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



YES.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 4, 2012)

Klaypex - This is the love

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vsot13 (Nov 4, 2012)

Any Alterbridge fans?
Great band

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Nov 4, 2012)

Golden Years - David Bowie


----------



## DarthDerron (Nov 4, 2012)

BYOB - System of a Down

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 4, 2012)

Feed Me - Strange behavior

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BiteBlaze (Nov 4, 2012)

Kulsterfuk - Tech N9ne

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## amelor (Nov 4, 2012)

Psy-gangnam style


----------



## zhanjia (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol taylor swift has a new song maybe ?

Taylor Swift - I knew you were trouble

I hereby support an OFF-Topic thread.


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 4, 2012)

Strange - - - The Doors

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 4, 2012)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> Strange - - - The Doors
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Great song 

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 4, 2012)

My dad yelling at me for not taking out the garbage


----------



## rboy28 (Nov 4, 2012)

Jay-Z - Roc Boys


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 4, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> My dad yelling at me for not taking out the garbage

Click to collapse



Go take out the garbage dude!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## debsattam (Nov 4, 2012)

Such a lonely day -system of a down

If i helped you there is a tiny button in lower left side (thanks) click it


----------



## cola1975 (Nov 4, 2012)

Led Zeppelin I


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 4, 2012)

Its a peculiar situation when the leaders of the wealthy nation don't care for the damage they've done...


Sent from my Galaxy Player 4.0


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 4, 2012)

Nero - Promises

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 4, 2012)

Money Trees - Kendrick Lamar feat. Jay Rock


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 4, 2012)

Borgore - Gloryhole

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 4, 2012)

Sing About Me, I'm Dying of Thirst - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 4, 2012)

Suicide Solution - - - Ozzy (more importantly, Randy Rhoads) 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 4, 2012)

BYOB - SOAD 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Nov 4, 2012)

A touch of evil - Judas Priest

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 4, 2012)

Omg & Shockwave - Slenderman

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Nov 4, 2012)

Samwell- wat in the but

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## debsattam (Nov 5, 2012)

Metallica - Fade To Black \m/

If i helped you there is a tiny button in lower left side (thanks) click it


----------



## DivinePanda (Nov 5, 2012)

Lick The Rainbow - Mord Fustang


----------



## chmuts (Nov 5, 2012)

System Of A Down - Cigaro 

Sent From My HTC One X


----------



## elevul (Nov 5, 2012)

Song with the longest lyrics I've heard in a long long while... :laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Evanescence - Call Me When You're Sober


''I used to be an open-minded person, but my brain kept falling out''


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 5, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Also, to all the guitarists out there: learn the solo for "Hotel California." It is one of the most awesome and technically sound solos you will ever come across.

Click to collapse



Agreed ! I am also currently learning the same 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

Evanescence- Numb 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Agreed ! I am also currently learning the same
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Acoustic or Electric version? 

Under the Bridge - - RHCP

Welcome to the jungle, we've got fun and games.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Nov 5, 2012)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> Acoustic or Electric version?
> 
> Under the Bridge - - RHCP
> 
> Welcome to the jungle, we've got fun and games.

Click to collapse



Acoustic 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Ryan_Shea (Nov 5, 2012)

Mouth of the river - the acacia strain

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Acoustic
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1 :thumbup:

Revolution is My Name - - - Pantera. 

Welcome to the jungle, we've got fun and games.


----------



## edjani (Nov 5, 2012)

Headhunterz-from within.

Sent From My Toilet With XDA Premium


----------



## debsattam (Nov 5, 2012)

Tears Dont Fall - Bullet For My Valentine

If i helped you there is a tiny button in lower left side (thanks) click it


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 5, 2012)

Iam still not bored with this lp 



ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2012)

High and Dry - Radiohead


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## ROFLkopter (Nov 5, 2012)

Moonlight Sonata. Masterpiece by Beethoven! 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## XxLordxX (Nov 6, 2012)

My own composition that I'm doing on the guitar

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## jmindset (Nov 6, 2012)

Samwell wat wat in the but

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## edjani (Nov 6, 2012)

Sent From My Toilet With XDA Premium


----------



## edjani (Nov 6, 2012)

Sent From My Toilet With XDA Premium


----------



## debsattam (Nov 6, 2012)

Toxicity - System Of  A Down

If i helped you there is a tiny button in lower left side (thanks) click it


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 6, 2012)

You give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## XxLordxX (Nov 6, 2012)

Octavarium - Dream Theater

The second best song I ever heard! Only loosing to "Keeper's Trilogy (Keeper of The Seven Keys, The King for a Thousand Years, Halloween)" by Helloween.

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## devilhunter47 (Nov 6, 2012)

Savage Garden-Truly Madly Deeply

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2012)

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 6, 2012)

Alice in Chains - Man in the Box


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 6, 2012)

Forever a masterpiece





*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## NewbCentral (Nov 6, 2012)

California Love - 2Pac


----------



## theworld (Nov 6, 2012)

The Smiths - William, it was really nothing


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 6, 2012)

Lucy In The Sky - The Beatles

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 6, 2012)

Apocalyptica - I Don't Care

*Sent from my premium potato*




X8invisible said:


> Forever a masterpiece
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jmindset (Nov 6, 2012)

Cunninglynguist-stars shine bright 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 6, 2012)

I Drink Alone - - George Thorogood 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Okdek88 (Nov 7, 2012)

Radiohead vs Dave Brubeck - Five Step: watch?v=TYa7furgQsA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Okdek88 said:


> Radiohead vs Dave Brubeck - Five Step: watch?v=TYa7furgQsA

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 7, 2012)

In Flames - Alias. Swedish(and Finnish  ) metal rocks! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 7, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> In Flames - Alias. Swedish(and Finnish  ) metal rocks!
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Wow. Been years since I've heard them fellas, thanks. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 7, 2012)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> Wow. Been years since I've heard them fellas, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's one of my favourite bands!  

Apocalyptica - I Don't Care

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## erad1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Halestorm---I miss the misery

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 8, 2012)

Suicide Silence - No Pity For A Coward

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 8, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## assyrian85 (Nov 8, 2012)

fun - some nights


----------



## WeThePeople13 (Nov 8, 2012)

Waltzing Matilda by Tom Waits. Hands down one of the best songs ever. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 8, 2012)

Californication long edition - Red Hot Chilli Peppers 

Radio Veronica   (for non-dutchies, that's a channel )


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Vampire stuff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz-YWY9KL5E&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## miniceki (Nov 8, 2012)

ALO - Maria


----------



## VladHD (Nov 8, 2012)

Army of the Pharaohs - Bloody tears


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 8, 2012)

got the next few posts covered


----------



## winappleworld (Nov 8, 2012)

West Life - My Love


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ending Credits - Opeth


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

VladHD said:


> Army of the Pharaohs - Bloody tears

Click to collapse



Dope taste

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------




Wambo_Bomb said:


> got the next few posts covered

Click to collapse



Ace Ventura cannibal corpse lol

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edjani (Nov 8, 2012)

Rave party 1997 video :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent From My Toilet With XDA Premium


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 8, 2012)

Imagine Dragons -  Radioactive (Assassins creed)  what a tune

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Nov 8, 2012)

edjani said:


> Rave party 1997 video :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent From My Toilet With XDA Premium

Click to collapse



LMAO!! Always get a kick after watching this. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Nov 9, 2012)

Mercyful Fate by Metallica

Team Pirate
 Sent from wherever I'm at


----------



## sebgonz (Nov 9, 2012)

Listening to some Crystal Method.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Dope taste
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New England clam chowder!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> New England clam chowder!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Lol is that the red or the white? 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 9, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Lol is that the red or the white?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I can never remember that.  White?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 9, 2012)

Now I can't get Ace, Dan, Roger Padacter, "Whaddaya know, they're little footballs", and "Your gun is sticking into my hip" outta my head. 

And on that note, we cue the music.... Metal Health --- Quiet Riot

Welcome to the jungle, we've got fun and games.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can never remember that.  White?
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Lol jim carry is a comical genius!

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 9, 2012)

John Legend - Ordinary People 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 9, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## twinmaster (Nov 9, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> John Legend - Ordinary People

Click to collapse



good song


----------



## Fotida (Nov 9, 2012)

Globus - Doomsday


----------



## d_man17 (Nov 9, 2012)

Eminem - 25 To Life


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 9, 2012)

Going in for the kill - Skrillex

Sparx639


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 9, 2012)

"Swallowing Swords"- I Died Trying 








~*Sent from that thing with pretty lights*~


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 9, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## boodies (Nov 10, 2012)

*Equinox - The American Dollar*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2PrgjtkLR4


----------



## mt3g (Nov 10, 2012)

Druggys wit hoes again -Schoolboy Q

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 10, 2012)

I Like Drugs by Steel Panther.

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------

King - Weezer....epic.


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 10, 2012)

mark_sgy said:


> listening on my system fan, and keyboard sound when i am typing this post.
> 
> I wear my headphone even I am not listening to anything. I know some of you also do this

Click to collapse



More often than I'd like to admit. 

Graveyard Classics 2 - - - Six Feet Under

Welcome to the jungle, we've got fun and games.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 10, 2012)

Landon wordswell - I Think I Need You Now

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jbluna (Nov 10, 2012)

Shing02 - Black is Beautiful 




peace


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 10, 2012)

Adel - skyfall

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 10, 2012)

Chemical Brother - Galvanize


''Absolute power corrupts absolutely, but absolute powerlessness does the same''


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 11, 2012)

Six Feet Under- doing sound check ....

~*Sent from that thing with pretty lights*~


----------



## Eternalty (Nov 11, 2012)

Count on Me by Bruno Mars

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bsmitty83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Slaughterhouse 

Sent from my Incredibly still working


----------



## chmuts (Nov 11, 2012)

Slayer - Raining Blood


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## TimeAndroid (Nov 11, 2012)

I was listening to Gangnam style last night. I am not listening to anything right now.


*GANGNAM STYLE - PSY*​


----------



## jmindset (Nov 11, 2012)

TimeAndroid said:


> I was listening to Gangnam style last night. I am not listening to anything right now.
> 
> 
> *GANGNAM STYLE - PSY*​

Click to collapse



Papa Roach last resort

I hate gangum style. Its a gimmick 

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> View attachment 1474232
> 
> Not sent from your phone...

Click to collapse



I was readin quiet this thread when BAM your screenshot poped on my screen, and such a good screenie 
Alabama bar- The Doors

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## br54 (Nov 12, 2012)

View attachment 1475033
Since before they sold out, real Metallica 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## PeartFan40 (Nov 12, 2012)

Watching Rush-Time Machine concert on TV.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice"

Sent from my Galaxy Note (i717), using XDA Premium.


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone know "stitch by stitch" by Javier Colon ??



Sent via Rajnikanth


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

My clothes dryer...I stuck a pair of shoes in there, so I'm getting sort of a Cannibal Corpse vibe from it.  Quite pleasing to the ear.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## cleverior.ipul (Nov 12, 2012)

AMBER PACIFIC - An Anthem For The Young At Heart :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

A Long and Sad Goodbye by Lenny Kravitz


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 12, 2012)

A New Level by Pantera


----------



## secXces_debaki (Nov 12, 2012)

Hadouken - Mecha love

Sending from paranoid/aokp/cm hoX


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 12, 2012)

80's Top 880, Radio Veronica: 844: Suburbia - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2012)

Pretty Fly (For a white guy) - Offspring


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 12, 2012)

It's still one of my favourite songs after 15 years! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 12, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> It's still one of my favourite songs after 15 years!
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Indeeed, rock on bro

Motörhead- Ace of spades


"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 12, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Indeeed, rock on bro
> 
> Motörhead- Ace of spades
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO COME TO OT

Burn It Down : Linkin Park 




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y U NO COME TO OT
> 
> Burn It Down : Linkin Park
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 12, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> *Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*

Click to collapse








Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sinistertensai (Nov 12, 2012)

Blutengel Reich Mir die hand.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 12, 2012)

The restaurant at the end of the universe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## freakdonkey (Nov 13, 2012)

Mala Hierba - Kevin Flores 







Sent from my Samsung Galaxy running 4.1.2 Slim Bean v2.7


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 13, 2012)

Tunak Tunak Tun.


----------



## galaxys (Nov 13, 2012)

Do The Strand - Roxy Music


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 13, 2012)

SOPA - Ab-Soul


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 13, 2012)

"After Me The Deluge" by Deerhoof


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 13, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 13, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> *Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*

Click to collapse



Is that The Unforgiving I spy behind the AC/DC album??? (Yes it is )  

Ah, coincidence: Shot In The Dark - Within Temptation.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2012)

Scorpions - Pictured life


----------



## chidori602 (Nov 13, 2012)

Money pile by wff

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA Premium


----------



## tangosierra_ (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my arc S.


----------



## chmuts (Nov 13, 2012)

Buckethead - King James


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 13, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Is that The Unforgiving I spy behind the AC/DC album??? (Yes it is )
> 
> Ah, coincidence: Shot In The Dark - Within Temptation.

Click to collapse



Lol





*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## Kindrex (Nov 14, 2012)

The Sword - Cloak of Feathers


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

Kindrex said:


> The Sword - Cloak of Feathers

Click to collapse



I've heard good things about that band...might check them out.


Edit:  just heard the first 20 seconds of that song, and I'm sold...thanks for posting dude.
Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## boborone (Nov 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've heard good things about that band...might check them out.
> 
> 
> Edit:  just heard the first 20 seconds of that song, and I'm sold...thanks for posting dude.
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Haha searched em on YouTube and steel panther was a related video. How's their new album? 

And edit man
That's some good music. I hope they make it. Need some good rock on the radio nowadays. 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Haha searched em on YouTube and steel panther was a related video. How's their new album?
> 
> _______________________________________
> "fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"

Click to collapse



Turns out it wasn't new music, but a new DVD of a UK arena concert.  I haven't seen it yet though.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

Certainly explains the British Invasion title a bit better.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 14, 2012)

Listening to the sound of boiling water pour into aa cup.

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 14, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Listening to the sound of boiling water pour into aa cup.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thought they gave you chips and not cups?


----------



## jmindset (Nov 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> Thought they gave you chips and not cups?

Click to collapse



Lol what you mean?

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Nov 14, 2012)

jmindset said:


> Listening to the sound of boiling water pour into *aa* cup.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





jmindset said:


> Lol what you mean?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



See your first post?


----------



## jmindset (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah AA. I'm slow sorry

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pr0gramm3r (Nov 14, 2012)

Gangnam Style.


----------



## Soryuu (Nov 14, 2012)

When the Love Falls- Yiruma.
Good stuff.


----------



## redrumsilence (Nov 14, 2012)

Love it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 14, 2012)

Letdown by Radiohead

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 14, 2012)

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## jmindset (Nov 14, 2012)

Soulchef - Road trip

Sent from my YP-GS1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 14, 2012)

Holiday - Green Day

-> Self Esteem - The Offspring

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## burghfan3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Randy Travis....Three Wooden Crosses

Out Of The Ground I Rise To Grace


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 14, 2012)

Alice in Chains - Rooster


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 14, 2012)

Think I'm covered for a bit.  :highfive:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nero - Must be the feeling

Sent from Xperia Ray powered by Jellybean using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## slaya811 (Nov 15, 2012)

Deftones - rosemary 

aokp slide


----------



## soybi (Nov 15, 2012)

Coheed and Cambria

*i-scream
-soybi*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 17, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Nero - Must be the feeling
> 
> Sent from Xperia Ray powered by Jellybean using Tapatalk 2.

Click to collapse



Highfive 

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Zero


----------



## deviousdennis (Nov 17, 2012)

Ranking Joe - control your temper


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jason Mraz - I'm Yours


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

got the lsu ole miss game in the background...


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 17, 2012)

Chelsea Grin - Confession

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## _Toka_ (Nov 17, 2012)

Alesso's Essential Mix on BBC Radio 1


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 18, 2012)

Municipal Waste - - New Dead Masters. Zombie Attack - - Tankard

I'll change my main sig later. I'm busy playing with my Deck. Reloaded, that is.


----------



## sainath1248 (Nov 19, 2012)

Uppenentha e premaki... DEVISRI PRASSAD... 

Sent from my X10 using xda premium


----------



## d-3-ad (Nov 19, 2012)

Diamonds -Rihanna


----------



## geryllaz (Nov 19, 2012)

We Butter The Bread With Butter


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ministry of sound 2 by UK dubstep

Sparx639


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 19, 2012)

Whiskey in the Jar(oh!) by Metallica

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 19, 2012)

Addicted by Bliss n Eso. .... Aussie Rap  get it in Ya!

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## lm that guy (Nov 20, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 20, 2012)

The neighbours having sex  -.-


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 20, 2012)

that's funny.

Like this n like that
Chingo bling

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 20, 2012)

Imma Try It Out - Alvin Risk ft. Skrillex.
Black Ops 2 FTW!

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 20, 2012)

Within Temptation - The Hand Of Sorrow


----------



## XxLordxX (Nov 20, 2012)

Starlight - Helloween

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 20, 2012)

On With The Show by Motley Crue


----------



## Orkane1989 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bass cannon - Flux Pavilion.....  my ears are now bleeding. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## Sparx639 (Nov 20, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Bass cannon - Flux Pavilion.....  my ears are now bleeding.
> 
> Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2

Click to collapse



There we go 

Sparx639


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 20, 2012)

My cat scratching the floor mat... Hope he didn't do a pee wee... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## bengke28 (Nov 20, 2012)

Seconhand Serenade - Your call


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2012)

November Rain - Guns 'N Roses


----------



## arabdrifter (Nov 20, 2012)

X-mas music at work..lol


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 20, 2012)

The News. *yawn*


----------



## NuriSahin_8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Survivor - Eye of the Tiger


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 21, 2012)

Tandem by Protest The Hero


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 21, 2012)

Knocking on Heaven's Door- Bob Dylan

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## jj_95nano (Nov 21, 2012)

Shaggy - It wasnt me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 21, 2012)

deadmau5 - Cthulhu Dreams (Cthulhu 2)

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## redrumsilence (Nov 21, 2012)

First track of the day, and I'm pretty much ready to grab the day by the balls and make it mine  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

Born To Die - Lana Del Rey


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 21, 2012)

Het is een Nacht - Guus Meeuwis

It was a radio request. *shrugs*


----------



## XxLordxX (Nov 21, 2012)

Unclean - Strung Out

"This Story Ends Where It Began"

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

Lol, finished typed and changed... now Barfly - Strung Out

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wish you were here - pink Floyd


----------



## invictus91 (Nov 21, 2012)

Castle of glass- linkin park

XpS- Jelly Beans all the way!!


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Wish you were here - pink Floyd

Click to collapse



A classic
Hey Joe- Jimi Hendrix

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 21, 2012)

Dazed & Confused - - Zepplin

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

better - gnr

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 21, 2012)

Home - 3 Days Grace

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## XxLordxX (Nov 21, 2012)

Octavarium - Dream Theater (was from this song where my tapatalk SIG was extracted)

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

Frank Sinatra - Cake


----------



## GuestK00145 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar - Money Trees

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sinistertensai (Nov 21, 2012)

Blutengel Lucifer.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't care - Apocalyptica. 

Done so much reading today that I can't agree more! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 21, 2012)

Dash Berlin - Man On The Run. Possibly the greatest trance artist alive

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## _deleted_ (Nov 22, 2012)

Labrinth - beneath your beautiful 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 22, 2012)

da game been good to me
Ugk

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 22, 2012)

Black Box - Ride On Time


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Prodigy greatest hits... Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 22, 2012)

thedudejdog said:


> Prodigy greatest hits... Yes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'll 2nd that one last night. Right now though, ESPN. 

Don't thank me, I likely don't deserve it.


----------



## gehelo (Nov 22, 2012)

silence and fans Oops just hit the play button an now "What I Need" by "Anai" is playing


----------



## Hylix (Nov 22, 2012)

Freedom of Choice by A Perfect Circle just started playing


----------



## Sinistertensai (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nUbhbEp65s


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 22, 2012)

Kanye West Jay Z Niggas in Paris

Sent from my Texus 4 toaster


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 22, 2012)

Fever - Bullet for My Valentine 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 22, 2012)

London Calling- The Clash

Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PeruvianWhiteLightning (Nov 22, 2012)

La Oreja De Van Gogh...


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Fever - Bullet for My Valentine
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Taken from a great album.

*****es - Tomba ft. Shay

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## kushXmaster (Nov 22, 2012)

never mind-Infected Mushrooms

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II via xda premium


----------



## leezrd (Nov 23, 2012)

kushXmaster said:


> never mind-Infected Mushrooms
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II via xda premium

Click to collapse



Deeply disturbed is a good one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## buffjam9011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lost in my mind by the head and the heart 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fadetobolivia (Nov 23, 2012)

BU2B - Rush


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lady Android said:


> Labrinth - beneath your beautiful
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Stumbled across that by accident a while back, due to my love for Labrinth - Last Time (Knife Party remix), had to send it to my wife as soon as I heard it. Made her cry.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Sinistertensai (Nov 23, 2012)

kushXmaster said:


> never mind-Infected Mushrooms
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II via xda premium

Click to collapse



Becoming insane by the same band!!! Get infected 

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## jt.one (Nov 23, 2012)

Kanye West - Clique

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 23, 2012)

Heaven Nor Hell by Volbeat

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

A Warrior's Call by Volbeat.

Possibly the most victorious song ever written.

I'm not sure anyone could lose in a brawl with this one.


----------



## bassie1995 (Nov 23, 2012)

Always On The Run by Lenny Kravitz 

I did a boo-boo!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 23, 2012)

Martin Buttrich - Enough Love To Hate It


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 24, 2012)

Citizen Cope - My Way Home


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 24, 2012)

The Village Church from Club Nocturne by The Yellowjackets.


----------



## Sinistertensai (Nov 24, 2012)

Tear you apart - she wants revenge.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Nov 24, 2012)

Let's Go - Calvin Harris ft. Ne-Yo

*Swiftkey'd from my Awesome Wildfire S powered by Unofficial CyanogenMod 9.1.0*


----------



## overlandpark4me (Nov 24, 2012)

George Clinton. Mans best friend

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prof Peach (Nov 24, 2012)

Faithless - Greatest Hits

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 24, 2012)

Prof Peach said:


> Faithless - Greatest Hits
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Insomnia. Need I say more?

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## justjackyl (Nov 24, 2012)

The YeahYeahYeahs
Karin O rocks...

G2x-temasek CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 24, 2012)

Shadows Fall - Blind Faith

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolf911 (Nov 24, 2012)

Christmas Music on Pandora :good:


----------



## Jayedamina (Nov 24, 2012)

My neighbors arguing...smh


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 24, 2012)

Jayedamina said:


> My neighbors arguing...smh

Click to collapse



Lmao.

Taylor Swift - we are never getting back together.... not by choice.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 24, 2012)

Just testing out the new multi screen function 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## wolf911 (Nov 24, 2012)

For Those About to Rock - ACDC


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 24, 2012)

sex and candy

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 25, 2012)

The sky is crying - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 25, 2012)

Bar - Piano Tune VIP

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 25, 2012)

A 2h 53m trance megamix 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## captaincanada84 (Nov 25, 2012)

A playlist on Spotify called "The 50 Most Essential Relaxing Classics"...relaxing classical music before bed.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 25, 2012)

Tyler the creator - Bruno Mars diss

Lol

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## pak-stars (Nov 25, 2012)

wife nagging 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

Caroline Leaving by Volbeat


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> A 2h 53m trance megamix
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Who? I love edm mixes.






pak-stars said:


> wife nagging
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I know that feel, bro.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 25, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Who? I love edm mixes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So sick of the nagging wife comments.



I just had amazing sex with mine.  WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mine has ****ed up family. Disgusting, abusive, torturing, demon possessed family.  She's got plenty to ***** about, and some of that is going into a book that's gotten the attention of a few publishers.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 25, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Who? I love edm mixes.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



This vvv It weren't too great but it was mainly background noise while I was busy.





Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks. I've got 4.4gb of mixes on my phone right now, lol. They're perfect for times when I don't want to think about changing songs.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 25, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks. I've got 4.4gb of mixes on my phone right now, lol. They're perfect for times when I don't want to think about changing songs.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



Haha too right.
I've got a load of songs for when I'm out and about but a load of mistakes stored in the clouds for when I just want something to listen to without actually paying attention.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Haha too right.
> I've got a load of songs for when I'm out and about but a load of mistakes stored in the clouds for when I just want something to listen to without actually paying attention.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mistakes... lulz.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

My friend blabbering in my ear....

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Nov 25, 2012)

Example's newest album - The Evolution Of Man. 
Me likes  

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 25, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Example's newest album - The Evolution Of Man.
> Me likes
> 
> Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod10 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!

Click to collapse



Meh.

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

Skrillex - My Goodbye

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## Jwezesa (Nov 25, 2012)

Leathers - deftones

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium


----------



## NRG001 (Nov 25, 2012)

Starships nicki minaj

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 25, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## GuestK00230 (Nov 25, 2012)

"One Way Mirror" from Example's latest album "The Evolution of Man".


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 25, 2012)

Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rasa, you've got a PM


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 25, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> View attachment 1510178
> 
> Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. Just yes.

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## zYnthethicz (Nov 25, 2012)

Disarmonia Mundi - Building a Empire of Dust


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2012)

The Quiet Place - In Flames

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## justjackyl (Nov 25, 2012)

YYY, Paramore, Incubus, Mudvayne, Pink Floyd, Yes, Foreigner, Rush, Tool, Pantera, A Perfect Cirlce...

my g2x is shuffling 16gb of music for me today

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 25, 2012)

Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## justjackyl (Nov 25, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Muse is Radiohead, on prozac.

G2x-CM7 Nightly 11/18/12 Build, Trinity ELP Kernel


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 25, 2012)

Megaman X OST: Armored Armadillo


----------



## buluan (Nov 25, 2012)

di da di by kankan


----------



## goldieds (Nov 26, 2012)

The toyes - smoke 2 joints 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## DizzyNinja (Nov 26, 2012)

gotye somebody i used to know :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Say Your Number by Volbeat.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Under the Northern Star - Amon Amarth 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## corryrox (Nov 26, 2012)

Woman -Wolfmother


Sent from J.A.R.V.I.S using xda premium


----------



## Pluto (Nov 26, 2012)

Chief Keef - Kobe

Sent from my #Based HTC One X using TVPVTVLK.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2012)

Lounge radio - mix show


----------



## oOoHELAoOo (Nov 26, 2012)

*^___^*

Love of my Life - Southborder (PH)


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

All for you- Imelda May

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 27, 2012)

Iio - Rapture

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## redrumsilence (Nov 27, 2012)

There really is something to be said about this track, doesn't matter if you don't like hip-hop/grime or not. The message is clear. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 27, 2012)

redrumsilence said:


> There really is something to be said about this track, doesn't matter if you don't like hip-hop/grime or not. The message is clear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



One of the best albums I've heard in recent times to be honest.
I've always known Plan B is good, but he definitely proved it on this album.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## kr4k3rz (Nov 27, 2012)

I almost do - taylor swift

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2012)

Orgy - Vapor Transmission, the entire album as I finally dug my CDs out, ripped them, and put them on my sd card.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Orgy - Vapor Transmission, the entire album as I finally dug my CDs out, ripped them, and put them on my sd card.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



F'n a, I liked those guys.  That's a heavier CD than their first.  Love it.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hell yes. The right speakers/earphones and it's an orchestra of electronic/metal splendor.  I don't know quite how to categorize them.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hell yes. The right speakers/earphones and it's an orchestra of electronic/metal splendor.  I don't know quite how to categorize them.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



Death Pop.  That's what they called it back in the day.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wildchild - Renegade Master

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 27, 2012)

KIN
Sounds from the ground.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Death Pop.  That's what they called it back in the day.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I never knew. Thanks. Most band referrals came to me from my older brother.  You've got 4 12's in your SUV, right?  The intro to that album used to be one of my favorite songs to feel by subs slam, right about 1:18, it gets obscene.







KidCarter93 said:


> Wildchild - Renegade Master
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd forgotten that song entirely. Thank you for reminding me.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I never knew. Thanks. Most band referrals came to me from my older brother.  You've got 4 12's in your SUV, right?  The intro to that album used to be one of my favorite songs to feel by subs slam, right about 1:18, it gets obscene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha....VT and Punk Static Paranoia are going back in my car....haven't heard them with the subs yet.  Good memory, BTW!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 27, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'd forgotten that song entirely. Thank you for reminding me.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



No problem 
My phones just full of songs like that from throughout the 90s.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 27, 2012)

Jet Set Radio Future Soundtrack


----------



## Dr.8820 (Nov 27, 2012)

Keep trying - Groove Theory 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## lufuscu (Nov 27, 2012)

Opeth - Black Rose Immortal


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 27, 2012)

Sonny Moore - Turmoil

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wamdue Project - King Of My Castle

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## soybi (Nov 27, 2012)

NP: ATTACK! ATTACK! - Kickin' wing, animal doctor

*i-scream
-soybi*


----------



## likeurface (Nov 27, 2012)

Pop Art Blue- Zero 7


----------



## kushXmaster (Nov 27, 2012)

likeurface said:


> Pop Art Blue- Zero 7

Click to collapse



Nice. :thumbup:

Penned with my Galaxy Note 2 via xda premium


----------



## piscesjoey (Nov 28, 2012)

Power It Up - Rihanna 

Sent from my SGS3


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hold on - Triumph


----------



## jmindset (Nov 28, 2012)

I just died in your arms tonight!!!

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 28, 2012)

jmindset said:


> I just died in your arms tonight!!!
> 
> truth is subjective, honesty is not

Click to collapse



Same here now........ THANKS

It's sad when your phone performs better than your computer...... Not. That's justice.


----------



## jmindset (Nov 28, 2012)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> Same here now........ THANKS
> 
> It's sad when your phone performs better than your computer...... Not. That's justice.

Click to collapse



Cool 

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## overlandpark4me (Nov 28, 2012)

That is a great album. Thankfully they get so play on the HD 2 station in town

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 28, 2012)

Massive Attack - Angel

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 28, 2012)

The Whistler - White Buffalo 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> The Whistler - White Buffalo
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



I played many shows with him.  He's such a great guy.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I played many shows with him.  He's such a great guy.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Really.. That's cool foreal.. I've been trying to get into different music lately.. That was my first song by him, got it off sons of anarchy . Today he has an album out called once upon a time in the west.. Just downloaded that.. It's nice.. If u have any songs u recommend by him that would be nice 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 28, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Really.. That's cool foreal.. I've been trying to get into different music lately.. That was my first song by him, got it off sons of anarchy . Today he has an album out called once upon a time in the west.. Just downloaded that.. It's nice.. If u have any songs u recommend by him that would be nice
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Well, I didn't play in his band...I should have been more clear.  I'm actually not to familiar with his stuff.  A former band of mine used to open up for him between 2005-2007.  Mainly I just drank beers with him.  He's a mellow dude.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, I didn't play in his band...I should have been more clear.  I'm actually not to familiar with his stuff.  A former band of mine used to open up for him between 2005-2007.  Mainly I just drank beers with him.  He's a mellow dude.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Ah I see now.. That's still cool.. Can't beat a mellow person.. I could kind of tell by his music.. Well guess I shall go the old youtube and Google route to do a some more digging :thumbup:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Eternalty (Nov 28, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Really.. That's cool foreal.. I've been trying to get into different music lately.. That was my first song by him, got it off sons of anarchy . Today he has an album out called once upon a time in the west.. Just downloaded that.. It's nice.. If u have any songs u recommend by him that would be nice
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Where you getting the music? No longer have a reliable source since demonoid was down


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 28, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Where you getting the music? No longer have a reliable source since demonoid was down

Click to collapse



The Dev of my phones rom Included a special youtube apk to download videos.. And I use a converter from the play store and make them mp3

Here is the converter https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.MediaConverter
I believe there are some media downloaders on the market as well 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 28, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Where you getting the music? No longer have a reliable source since demonoid was down

Click to collapse



Tut tut tut piracy is frowned apon

But Kat.ph is good

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## sub7ero (Nov 28, 2012)

Overwerk - DayBreak 

This is the music used in the last gopro video. Its clearly a masterpiece


----------



## Eternalty (Nov 28, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Tut tut tut piracy is frowned apon
> 
> But Kat.ph is good
> 
> When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor

Click to collapse



Yes I know I apologize lol :good:


----------



## _Cem (Nov 29, 2012)

You Me Bullets Love by The Bombay Royale


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

highway to Hell - ac/dc


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## piscesjoey (Nov 29, 2012)

Red Alert - Cansei De Ser Sexy 

Sent from my SGS3


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 29, 2012)

A damn baby crying from the morning :banghead:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> A damn baby crying from the morning :banghead:

Click to collapse



Lemme guess...Beiber or Minaj ?

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Me too 

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Lemme guess...Beiber or Minaj ?
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? I love this song!

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## DJRU5h (Nov 29, 2012)

Bully Rap - Sean Price


----------



## chicanowpride (Nov 29, 2012)

*I like this song*

http://www.slack-time.com/music-video-898-Red-Hot-Chili-Peppers-Dani-California
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## dre2phresh (Nov 29, 2012)

Things Are Changin' - Gary Clark Jr.

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mVhUq5dIvU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

The silence of the early morning before it gets rudely shattered by the missus and chops and the chaos of family life. 

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Jbluna (Nov 29, 2012)

Thomas Prime - Spirited Beginning (Nujabes tribute)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Nov 29, 2012)

All My Kinfolk - Beitthemeans

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Eternalty (Nov 29, 2012)

A7X - A little piece of heaven


----------



## exp0se (Nov 29, 2012)

933 WMMR Web Stream!


----------



## erad1 (Nov 29, 2012)

exp0se said:


> 933 WMMR Web Stream!

Click to collapse



Thanks for reminding me to check that out! Originally from that area.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## + Que PPC (Nov 29, 2012)

Tear the whole world down - WATF

Enviado desde mi HTC bravo usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 29, 2012)

donhashem.dh said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mVhUq5dIvU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



*high five*

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

Birdy Nam Nam - Goin In

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## bassie1995 (Nov 29, 2012)

Eric Clapton - Old Love (from Unplugged).

On this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



.

I did a boo-boo!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 29, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Eric Clapton - Old Love (from Unplugged).
> 
> On this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice =}

Eric Clapton - Cocaine (cause of the guy above )

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

I fished out the JJ Cale version of cocaine because of that post

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## VeNuMuS (Nov 29, 2012)

Marilyn Manson- Tourniquet

___________________________________
Keeping TeAm VeNuM Straight 

Sent From The Note II

Hit the Thanks if you like the girls I post


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Nov 29, 2012)

While my Guitar Gently Weeps because of all the Clapton talk. 

It's sad when your phone performs better than your computer...... Not. That's justice.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Thats OK (Nov 30, 2012)

Listening to Giuseppe Ottaviani's *Danceology* thru my old Beyerdynamic DT880 cans.
I love these headphones!


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 30, 2012)

One Step Closer - Linkin Park


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 30, 2012)

Rihanna - diamond

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Incarnated - Obscura 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## thedudejdog (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't have a problem with you ****ing me, but I have a little problem with you not ****ing me.

Genius.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## hell_lock (Nov 30, 2012)

The win8 theme song in ads... Everything at once-Lenka and the new LP song-Castle of glass!!


----------



## NiCk.JaY (Nov 30, 2012)

Eminem - Talkin' to myself

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## i9100g user (Nov 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane.
> 
> This Band is actually good..
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse




Breaking Benjamin :dear agony(perfect song),I will not bow, give me a sign,diary of jane

Skillet is good too 






sent from my gs3 GT i 9300 
----------------------------------


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 30, 2012)

Rude Boy Monty - Out In Da Street

Classic old skool drum n bass

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2012)

Angel from Montgomery - John Prine and Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Nov 30, 2012)

Rammstein - Bestrafe mich 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Newton Faulkner- Clouds.

+1

I approve of this THREAD!


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Dec 1, 2012)

Swashbuckle - Cruise Ship Terror

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X


----------



## piscesjoey (Dec 1, 2012)

Movement - Katy B 

Sent from my SGS3


----------



## husam666 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sigur Rós - Ekki múkk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 2, 2012)

7 Shots by Volbeat


----------



## Dr_Jefferson (Dec 2, 2012)

CKY - Lost In A Contraption

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 2, 2012)

The Pilot - White buffalo 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 2, 2012)

Bullet For My Valentine - Scream, Aim, Fire

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## VeNuMuS (Dec 2, 2012)

White Wizzard - Megladon

___________________________________
Keeping TeAm VeNuM Straight 

Sent From The Note II

Hit the Thanks if you like the girls I post


----------



## Teraclips (Dec 2, 2012)

You don't have to say you love - Elvis 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## andoreyed (Dec 2, 2012)

*Red Nation*

Red Nation - The Game feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 2, 2012)

The Quiet Place - In Flames

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## joemhewitt (Dec 2, 2012)

Two door cinema club - Sun

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 2, 2012)

Bacteria- Jonathan Coulton. I've missed this one 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## wwcjr91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dizzy


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2012)

Martin Buttrich - Cloudy Bay


----------



## Jbluna (Dec 3, 2012)

Marcus D's retro'd album
If you call yourself a classic gamer, you HAVE to listen to these tracks
http://marcusd.bandcamp.com/album/retrod
Here's a little sample


----------



## MaRkuS_538 (Dec 3, 2012)

Electro, House, Pop,... 

Gesendet von meinem SGS1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kastro1784 (Dec 3, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar  good kid m.a.a.d city deluxe edition  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## saintdice (Dec 4, 2012)

A Place To Bury Strangers

Sent from my ThunderBolt using xda app-developers app


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 4, 2012)

Chris Jylkke - SSMA


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

A7X - Nightmare

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Dr.8820 (Dec 4, 2012)

Point of it all - Anthony Hamilton 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## boborone (Dec 4, 2012)

One of those groovy jazz funks I can never get enough of. I love this song. Wish it was longer. Reminds of back in the day of getting stoned at hippie houses and watching the jam bands play all night. I love Denton, Tx. Hippie forever man. Don't let those vibes down. Keep up the funk man.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

The radio

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 4, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 4, 2012)

Coki.

You Live To Die.


----------



## georgeiulian89 (Dec 4, 2012)

Like Money- Wonder Girls feat. Akon

Sent from my MT15i


----------



## Rajul (Dec 4, 2012)

Edward maya-Stereo love 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 4, 2012)

Real Thinkers - Ab-Soul


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 4, 2012)

Went to the abn concert on Thursday

Still holding it down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hbzUaIJlhI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## adblunt (Dec 4, 2012)

Scatman John - Scatman


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Sad Man's Tongue by Johnny Cash, followed by Volbeat's version.  Both are great.

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------

On to Tempest,by Deftones.


----------



## Bodisson (Dec 4, 2012)

ELO: Turn to stone


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Knopfler - What It Is - Radio Veronica


----------



## sub7ero (Dec 4, 2012)

Hard-fi - Fire in the house


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Twist and crawl - death in Vegas

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Luca_BR (Dec 4, 2012)

TRUST
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuiKeaqERTU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 4, 2012)

Rajul said:


> Edward maya-Stereo love
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great song 

Dash Berlin - Man On The Run

When you fall don't expect anyone. Expect the ground


----------



## kushXmaster (Dec 5, 2012)

Sleepless-Excision 

Penned with my Galaxy Note 2 via XDA premium


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

Some coki

You Live To Die.


----------



## kushXmaster (Dec 5, 2012)

Quin22cy said:


> There are defects. Some people have Nexus 7's with no light bleed

Click to collapse



Wrong thread I think...lol. 

Penned with my Galaxy Note 2 via XDA premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 5, 2012)

Get The Devil Out Of Me - Delain


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Ov fire and the Void - Behemoth

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 5, 2012)

As The Crow Flies-Tony Joe White

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

Tool-sober 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## CB620 (Dec 5, 2012)

View attachment 1539257

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 5, 2012)

Strange Meadowlark (Time Out)


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2012)

R.E.M. "Blue"


----------



## VeNuMuS (Dec 5, 2012)

___________________________________
Keeping TeAm VeNuM Straight 

Sent From The Note II


----------



## bjunky (Dec 5, 2012)

Alt-J - Breezeblocks (really awesome new band check it out)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 5, 2012)

Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up (Noisia Remix)

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 5, 2012)

^nice

The Glitch Mob - Breathe (prodigy mix)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Dec 5, 2012)

Green day - American idiot

Sent from the thing I use as a tooth pick...


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Dec 5, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up (Noisia Remix)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ditto. Thanks. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Jbluna (Dec 5, 2012)

CYNE - 400 Years




Landon Wordswell - I think I need you now





*If Hip-Hop is dead, welcome to the afterlife*


----------



## Hobbesfed (Dec 6, 2012)

*Lifehouse*

Lifehouse - It Is What It Is


----------



## BayuDroidz (Dec 6, 2012)

Mithityn - Upon raging waves


----------



## onebornoflight (Dec 6, 2012)

This Life - Songs of Anarchy (by Curtis Stiger and the Forest Rangers) intruding with the sound of a pizza oven.

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 6, 2012)

onebornoflight said:


> This Life - Songs of Anarchy (by Curtis Stiger and the Forest Rangers) intruding with the sound of a pizza oven.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This has been my ring tone for ever.. Yesterday was a crazy ending 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 6, 2012)

Atmosphere - God Loves Ugly

You Live To Die.


----------



## onebornoflight (Dec 6, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> This has been my ring tone for ever.. Yesterday was a crazy ending
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Too right lol. Really makes you think Clay and Gemma belong together doesn't it? I just got it on this phone - had it on my g1 awhile ago but lost the mp3.
Now listening to Unsigned Letter by Garth Brooks (as Chris Gaines).

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 6, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 6, 2012)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 6, 2012)

Great lyrics and an amazing bassline, what else?

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Jimmy Eat World - Sweetness

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## deen keeton (Dec 7, 2012)

Ho Hey-The Lumineers


----------



## Evildead_666 (Dec 7, 2012)

Eddy Grant - Electric Avenue (80's Playlist)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 7, 2012)

(now) House of the Rising Sun-Shawn Mullins

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## andoreyed (Dec 7, 2012)

Korn - Hold On


----------



## i9100g user (Dec 7, 2012)

Dominia mountains of God's depression'

sent from my gs3 GT i 9300 
----------------------------------

 stock jb 4.1.1 , siyah kernel1.83,dual boot 

1st Rom stock jb 4.1.1
2nd Rom cm10 4.1.2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 7, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> (now) House of the Rising Sun-Shawn Mullins
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Nice lineup 







andoreyed said:


> Korn - Hold On

Click to collapse



Amen bro 

KillParis - Baby Come Back

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 8, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nice lineup
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man! 


Now: Ray Wylie Hubbard - the way of the fallen 



-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 8, 2012)

My people

Trill ent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am30zamUxok&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 8, 2012)

The Rediscovered Railway Mysteries - An Inscrutable Masquerade

What. The. Hell?!  Is that who I think it is?...


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 8, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Some coki
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



awesome dude 

Collie Buddz - Come Around, great song to chill to

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## CB620 (Dec 9, 2012)

View attachment 1548335

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Dec 9, 2012)

Crawling King Snake - The Doors

Would have been Jim Morris BD today Dec. 8th! RIP


----------



## Mheltin (Dec 9, 2012)

I Am Abomination's Let The Future Tell The Truth album. great band. :thumbup:




Sent from my ST25a using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

Mheltin said:


> I Am Abomination's Let The Future Tell The Truth album. great band. :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 1548450
> 
> Sent from my ST25a using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm, looks interesting.  I'll check them out later on tonight.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## pspunderground (Dec 9, 2012)

Bro Safari feat. DJ Craze - Spooked

Great bass track.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

Rick Ross - Diced Pineapples


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 9, 2012)

Lords of Acid

Greatest T*ts
Most wonderful girl


----------



## onebornoflight (Dec 9, 2012)

Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - Trouble Is... (entire disc) currently Somehow, Somewhere, Someway!

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 9, 2012)

Bone thugs N Harmony - Crossroads 
Classic 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## edjani (Dec 9, 2012)

rave party 1997


----------



## dragonhustler (Dec 9, 2012)

Stuck with each other


----------



## DigginGraves (Dec 9, 2012)

E-dubble

Youtube him. He raps like a god!! Actually, better than a god!!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 9, 2012)

Insomnia - Faithless
Rave classic

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Granchester meadows - pink Floyd 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 9, 2012)

Pantera - Walk

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Pantera - Walk
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Nice 

AC/DC - Back In Black 

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## il buono (Dec 9, 2012)

Still - Geto Boys

(Revisiting what i listened to back in the day )

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## GeekyNitz (Dec 10, 2012)

Joe Hisaishi <3


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 10, 2012)

Hand of Blood - Bullet for My Valentine

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## whidix (Dec 10, 2012)

Decreto ley - Skunk DF

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S Plus
MIUI v.4 [ICS 4.0.4]


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Hand of Blood - Bullet for My Valentine
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Dood.. awesum 

Bullet For My Valentine - Waking The Demon

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## macbrovin (Dec 10, 2012)

An archive of uk pirate radio on shuffle via radionecks. com /radio
All sorts of little gems popping up!! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Expression (Dec 10, 2012)

The Cab - La La


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 10, 2012)

silence...


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 10, 2012)

Tornado of Souls - Megadeth \m/

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 10, 2012)

Skrillex - DnB Ting
Skrillex - Ruffneck VIP (Alvin Risk Re-Edit)
Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up (Sun Focus Remix)
Then, sleep 

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 10, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Skrillex - DnB Ting
> Skrillex - Ruffneck VIP (Alvin Risk Re-Edit)
> Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up (Sun Focus Remix)
> Then, sleep
> ...

Click to collapse



Skrillex lol. A disgrace to dub step. I can see why it would put you to bed. Mala

You Live To Die.


----------



## onebornoflight (Dec 11, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Skrillex lol. A disgrace to dub step. I can see why it would put you to bed. Mala
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Dubstep - a disgrace to music in general. However, some respect is due to Skrillex because he has some musical talent.

Now listening to Remenissions - A7X.



Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda developers app.


----------



## drnecropolis (Dec 11, 2012)

Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## Eazz (Dec 11, 2012)

Los redondos


----------



## Green Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

Coworkers talking... someone's phone ringing...


----------



## trell959 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## tellabee (Dec 11, 2012)

van dyke parks - the all golden


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 11, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 11, 2012)

I really need to get some new music. 





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ  ⓘⓢ  ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ  ⓝⓞ  ⓑⓐⓒⓞⓝ  ⓝⓞ ⓟⓤⓓⓓⓘⓝⓖ


----------



## eenhadji (Dec 11, 2012)

This...


----------



## golbe (Dec 11, 2012)

He-Man Woman Haters - cheeky


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sigur Rós | Untitled #8


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 11, 2012)

Amy- Green Day

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 12, 2012)

Compton - K-Dot


----------



## Ichisan76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Frankie Paul - Baby Come Home






Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x6gamecooperation (Dec 12, 2012)

We'are never ever getting back together---Talyer swift

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------

need you now---Lady Antebellum

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------

Talk to me---Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 12, 2012)

We bout it

Master p
Remixes

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Jbluna (Dec 12, 2012)

Newly released Luv Sic pt. 5 Official Nujabes version





R.I.P Seba Jun


----------



## King_Rat (Dec 12, 2012)

My Life - 50 Cent

Sent from Middle Earth


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 12, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm drunk Again - Hank Williams lll

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## drnecropolis (Dec 12, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> I'm drunk Again - Hank Williams lll
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Good stuff!
Nothing quite like it!

Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## Sinistertensai (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 12, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> I'm drunk Again - Hank Williams lll
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



3 Shades of Black - Hank Williams III
:beer::beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## galaxys (Dec 13, 2012)

Right Here Right Now (Redankas 66 Vocal Remix) - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 13, 2012)

Blinded in Chains by A7x


----------



## omario8484 (Dec 13, 2012)

No good reggae lovers here


----------



## Rajul (Dec 13, 2012)

Justin Timberlake-what goes around comes back around 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 13, 2012)

Rajul said:


> Justin Timberlake-what goes around comes back around
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cry me a river...




G2x-CM7 Weekly 12/09/12 Build, Trinity T15 Kernel


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 13, 2012)

Panic Station by Muse


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 13, 2012)

Pixies
Where is my mind? 

G2x-CM7 Weekly 12/09/12 Build, Trinity T15 Kernel


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Steel Panther, the whole Balls Out cd.


----------



## VeNuMuS (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Steel Panther, the whole Balls Out cd.

Click to collapse



You have to go see them live. Awesome show

___________________________________
TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits

Sent From My IcE Cold Note II


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Avatar said:


> You have to go see them live. Awesome show
> 
> ___________________________________
> TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive been seeing them live for 10 years now.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Might want to have that checked out.  You should only be seeing them while at the shows.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Might want to have that checked out.  You should only be seeing them while at the shows.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Hardy har har....

ya know, I almost wish I never opened up for them.  That was when I got to see them out of character.  Everyone in that band besides the singer is virtually unrecognizable in real life.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Shatters image of a band you enjoy when you get to know them? That would suck, though I admire those that excel to the level that you can open for bands like that. :thumbup:

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Shatters image of a band you enjoy when you get to know them? That would suck, though I admire those that excel to the level that you can open for bands like that. :thumbup:
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



It was a blessing in my life, and I remember those times very fondly.  But, yes, "celebrities" more often than not, are a huge disappointment when you meet them and see how they live.  And by "disappointment", they're no different than you or me....depends on your expectations of such a celebrity i guess.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

To me, they're all just people with jobs that others find interest in.  I've met precious few.  Jim Gott (sparred with him, he's a black belt in Hapkido as am I), and when my son was 4 he got me introduced to B Real, at a paintball tournament. B Real used to play semi-pro. Lol

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> To me, they're all just people with jobs that others find interest in.  I've met precious few.  Jim Gott (sparred with him, he's a black belt in Hapkido as am I), and when my son was 4 he got me introduced to B Real, at a paintball tournament. B Real used to play semi-pro. Lol
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Funny,man,didn't know B Real was into that.  Pretty cool.

Between bands,I took a job at Guitar Center in my area some years ago and got to meet some awesome people.  Joe Walsh is a local here, so that was a highlight.  Also, Jimmy Chamberlain (drummer for Smashing Pumpkins)...awesome guy.


----------



## VeNuMuS (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ive been seeing them live for 10 years now.

Click to collapse



Nice. 

___________________________________
TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits

Sent From My IcE Cold Note II


----------



## Ohamn (Dec 13, 2012)

This is freaking epic!
Goosebumps all over! 

//Ohamn

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 13, 2012)

Radio Veronica Top 1000 Of All time (that just means 'songs from all times', not 'the most epic list ever.' )


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 13, 2012)

Black and Orange - 1Down MC

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 13, 2012)

Slash ft Fergie - Beautiful Dangerous

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Dec 13, 2012)

SEVEN devils  

by : Florence + the machine


----------



## nrmav (Dec 13, 2012)

The Bob and Tom Show using Tunein Radio 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrbmg (Dec 13, 2012)

boyChild : Counting What Ifs

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 13, 2012)

Rammstein - Du Hast


----------



## justjackyl (Dec 13, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Rammstein - Du Hast

Click to collapse



Wow.
That brings back memories.

G2x-CM7 Weekly 12/09/12 Build, Trinity T15 Kernel


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 13, 2012)

justjackyl said:


> Wow.
> That brings back memories.
> 
> G2x-CM7 Weekly 12/09/12 Build, Trinity T15 Kernel

Click to collapse



Touché my friend, touché.

 The television is giving me a headache.

You Live To Die.


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 13, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Rammstein - Du Hast

Click to collapse



Listening to Weißes Fleisch from 96' Bizarre Festival 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 14, 2012)

justjackyl said:


> Wow.
> That brings back memories.
> 
> G2x-CM7 Weekly 12/09/12 Build, Trinity T15 Kernel

Click to collapse



Yet almost everyone who thinks they understand the lyrics is wrong.  It's not "you hate".

Essentially, it's German wedding vows.  When asked, he yells no.  My German teacher in HS, who was born and raised in Germany, taught us that.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 14, 2012)

Live-in Skin by Foo Fighters


----------



## pspunderground (Dec 14, 2012)

Lessons in Love (Fareoh Remix) by Kaskade

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xapibejad (Dec 14, 2012)

Hiding my heart - adele


----------



## Androidclub (Dec 14, 2012)

Payphone;maroon5
Then, whats make you beautiful;1direction

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## yosenami (Dec 14, 2012)

Calabrese - Dayglo Mecros 

Probably the best Punkrock album of the year.


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 14, 2012)

Burn - Deep Purple \m/

"It's BURNNNNNNNNNN!!!" Love it...

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## VENNUMALLESHFAN (Dec 14, 2012)

In the A ft. TI and Ludacris - Big Boi


----------



## drnecropolis (Dec 14, 2012)

The new All That Remains is great!




Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 14, 2012)

A Spanish Lullaby - Tomba
Great song..

Broken beyond repair


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 14, 2012)

Martin O'Donnell &  Michael Salvatori -  This is the hour - Halo 3 Ost Disk 1

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 14, 2012)

Blues Traveler - Run-around


----------



## JohnHaxx (Dec 14, 2012)

Sweedish House Mafia LIVE @ Creamfields


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 14, 2012)

Can't Stop by RHCP


----------



## CB620 (Dec 14, 2012)

View attachment 1563274

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Can't Stop by RCHP

Click to collapse



+over 9000

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




charlieb620 said:


> View attachment 1563274
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice... wut player do ya use?

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## CB620 (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> +over 9000
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's sense stock music player.

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stumpyz9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 15, 2012)

Love Power Metal \m/

"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

http://s14.directupload.net/images/121215/asfdj924.png
\m/\m/

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 15, 2012)

Ethiopia by RHCP

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Damage Inc by Metallica


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 15, 2012)

'Til We Die by Slipknot


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 15, 2012)

Jack Johnson - Talk of the Town


----------



## Andbax (Dec 15, 2012)

Die Antwoord - Fatty Boom Boom


----------



## nitsuajd (Dec 15, 2012)

Bruno Mars - Moonshine (The futuristics remix) 

amazing song!


----------



## CB620 (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 1566047

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Dec 15, 2012)

Red Fang - Prehistoric Dog.
Rock music Rules! \m/

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 15, 2012)

The Killers - Mr.Brightside (Ardo Vocal Edit)

Broken beyond repair


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 15, 2012)

Ready to Die-Biggie 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 15, 2012)

Pantera - Cowboys from Hell

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 16, 2012)

Through the Never by Metallica


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Dec 16, 2012)

Pink Floyd's the wall album in its entirety



Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ScatteredHell (Dec 16, 2012)

In the end - linkin park

Sent straight from the Scattered Hell


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 16, 2012)

Revolting *****:
Linger Fickin' Good


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Revolting *****:
> Linger Fickin' Good

Click to collapse



You win.  :thumbup::thumbup:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

Carry On by Spacehog


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 16, 2012)

Dota

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpQpuL9WMzU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Jbluna (Dec 16, 2012)

Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody
Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody, Adrien Brody
Adrien Brody
Adrien Brody
Adrien Brody


----------



## jootanen (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRPDHdzPobQ
(not really)

This:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNy5xcs0W3w
Sent from my GT-I9100 using 1st ROM


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 16, 2012)

Dubba Jonny ft. Duke - I Take Drugs & Kill People

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 16, 2012)

Block is hot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g8oE1BE30o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## waynekirby (Dec 16, 2012)

+44 - 155

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 16, 2012)

This:



"This Story Ends Where It Began"


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Dec 16, 2012)

FLORENCE + THE MACHINE    (no light , no light )


----------



## dastreven (Dec 17, 2012)

Alabama - 10 Years


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 17, 2012)

Iwrestledabearonce - pick an album 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mheltin (Dec 17, 2012)

Erra - Architect https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSNOs1fa-Q8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Great Album. :thumbup:

Sent from my ST25a using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 17, 2012)

Day N Night - Kid Cudi


----------



## pspunderground (Dec 17, 2012)

Jay Rock said:


> Day N Night - Kid Cudi

Click to collapse



Crookers Remix brah.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jbluna (Dec 17, 2012)

Luv Sic pt 1 message Remix
Those who've watched Kiki's delivery service might recognize this sample


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 17, 2012)

pspunderground said:


> Crookers Remix brah.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Jay Rock said:


> Day N Night - Kid Cudi

Click to collapse



Great song(s), better than new Kid Cudi....

Borgore - Act Like A Ho

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space


----------



## Jbluna (Dec 17, 2012)

Bop Alloy (Marcus D & Substantial) - The Boy With No Name
deep story


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 17, 2012)

Some ridiculous song on 3FM. "Gers Pardoel - Liever dan lief" 

Kill me now, please. This channel is more bull**** than music... I don't give a f*ck that Serious Request is in this city for the next week. It's still bull****.


----------



## Yur133 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi-Rez_Music in me


----------



## flyers2114 (Dec 17, 2012)

Barney... I love you and you love me! 

Sent from my S3


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

The coin toss-Duckworth lewis method

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## redrumsilence (Dec 17, 2012)

One of the most beautiful albums I've had the joy of listening to for quite a while  

Kinda made me realise, as much as I have a deep love for a large number of artists and genres, sometimes something as simple as a mobile game can show you where music came from and how staggeringly amazing it can be

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

redrumsilence said:


> One of the most beautiful albums I've had the joy of listening to for quite a while
> 
> Kinda made me realise, as much as I have a deep love for a large number of artists and genres, sometimes something as simple as a mobile game can show you where music came from and how staggeringly amazing it can be
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love the soundtrack for that game,  quite often have the headphones in whilst playing 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 17, 2012)

Ms Jackson - OutKast

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## jmindset (Dec 17, 2012)

flyers2114 said:


> Barney... I love you and you love me!
> 
> Sent from my S3

Click to collapse



Love this song 

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lauro Viotti - Singleton


----------



## redrumsilence (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I love the soundtrack for that game,  quite often have the headphones in whilst playing
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



You're not the only one  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 18, 2012)

MiguelHogue said:


> Ms Jackson - OutKast
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



+ a lot


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 18, 2012)

Paper Wings by Rise Against


----------



## ghostnik (Dec 18, 2012)

This album is fire.  SBTRKT - SBTRKT

Dj is SBTRKT and this entire album is good from 1st to last track.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 18, 2012)

In waves by trivium

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 18, 2012)

Screen Aim Fire by Bullet for My Valentine


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 18, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Screen Aim Fire by Bullet for My Valentine

Click to collapse



Bullet used to be my favorite band.  So far their newest stuff being leaked/previewed sucks

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 18, 2012)

The Little Things Give You Away by Linkin Park


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 18, 2012)

Sleep - The Roots


----------



## eidrog (Dec 18, 2012)

Undun was amazing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 18, 2012)

Make My - The Roots


----------



## eidrog (Dec 18, 2012)

The rainmaker - truck north

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 18, 2012)

Shout by Black Tide


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 18, 2012)

I Remember - The Roots


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 18, 2012)

City of Delusion by Muse


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 18, 2012)

City and Colour - pick one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Baby - Justin beiber! 
I know I would rather kill myself!  
Fireflies - owl city btw.!


----------



## golbe (Dec 18, 2012)

She's on It - Beastie Boys


----------



## Spectredroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Kick out the jams- MC5

From an unlocked Note 2. Hmm...... Can you hear me Verizon, out on Uranus?


----------



## Mheltin (Dec 18, 2012)

Crystal Mountain - Death

RIP Chuck Schuldiner. \m/

Sent from my ST25a using xda premium


----------



## bee mcfly (Dec 18, 2012)

As far as on my phone some Christmas jazz, Trinidad james's new mixtape, Echoes of silence by the weeknd, but most recently creepers by kid cudi

Sent from my Nexus s 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 18, 2012)

Let me check... 

Adele - Rolling in the Deep - Radio Veronica. (at top volume, to protest against the verbal bullsh*t that is 3FM. I. don't. Give. A. Sh*t. About. Serious. Request! I con't care if its in my home city, sod off! (dutchies will know what i mean.))


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 18, 2012)

My girlfriend lightly snoring..

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 18, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> My girlfriend lightly snoring..
> 
> Sent from a black hole somewhere in space

Click to collapse



Still better than skrillex!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebornoflight (Dec 18, 2012)

Brian Haner (a.k.a. Guitar Guy) -- Tiger

Sent from my Keen Vorpal Galaxy Relay of Awesomeness!!!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 18, 2012)

race55 said:


> Still better than skrillex!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



UMAD?

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 18, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You sir, have the best taste in music ever. 

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 18, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> You sir, have the best taste in music ever.
> 
> Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
> thanks are appreciated

Click to collapse



As always 
I'm surprised there's not more appreciation for the great Kurt Cobain in here 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Dec 19, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Dogs - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



Damn right best song off of "animals" especially that first solo...f***in amazing

Breathe pink floyd

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ajayas (Dec 19, 2012)

Freelance Whales. All their songs


----------



## ora282 (Dec 19, 2012)

Heartless by Kanye West.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 19, 2012)

Who shot Ya - Notorious BIG

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## jt.one (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 19, 2012)

Lenka - Everything At Once

This song is rather funny  Even if it's W8's commercial song


----------



## Lt.Win (Dec 19, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> Lenka - Everything At Once
> 
> This song is rather funny  Even if it's W8's commercial song

Click to collapse



Same. 

Purposely burnt from my Epic Toastfire S powered by Premium Tomaytos.


----------



## Sparx639 (Dec 19, 2012)

Flux Pavilion - Gold Dust 
With my seinheiser headphones and nexus louder mod 

Sparx639


----------



## killeeeeer (Dec 19, 2012)

Kendrick Lamar - good kid, m.A.A.d city

Simply put AMAZING


----------



## erad1 (Dec 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Dogs - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



Great choice...an all time fav! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Kastro1784 (Dec 20, 2012)

Game - Jesus Piece deluxe edition     

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 20, 2012)

OutKast - The Whole world
Man I miss Andre 3000 and big boi as a combo

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Kastro1784 (Dec 20, 2012)

2Pac - Ambitionz Az a Fighta (Mike Tyson Tribute) (Unreleased) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

2Pac - Reincarnation with Hussein Fatal & Kastro

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Treeterp98 (Dec 20, 2012)

Common -  I Used to Love H. E. R. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 20, 2012)

The original White Christmas!


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 20, 2012)

*****, Don't Kill My Vibe - K-Dot


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 20, 2012)

Fall back- lecrae. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 20, 2012)

Swimming Pools- Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 20, 2012)

Hard Body - K-Dot


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 20, 2012)

Lemmings by Blink 182


----------



## thedudejdog (Dec 20, 2012)

Far cry 3 ost

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## debrancherenzym (Dec 20, 2012)

Drag Ropes by Storm Corrosion....Highly Recommended...


----------



## Dayfid (Dec 20, 2012)

"Speed Limit" - Kerli


----------



## redrumsilence (Dec 20, 2012)

Doesn't mater what I listen to. These headphones. These headphones. 0_0

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## stinfo (Dec 20, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - D'Yer Mak'er


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 20, 2012)

Burn it Down by Linkin Park

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

Burn the Witch by Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## studacris (Dec 20, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Burn it Down by Linkin Park
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------
> 
> Burn the Witch by Queens of the Stone Age

Click to collapse



Lol and next is "I'm burning for you" by blue oyster cult


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 20, 2012)

studacris said:


> Lol and next is "I'm burning for you" by blue oyster cult

Click to collapse



Haha just noticed both songs had burn in it


----------



## lukop (Dec 20, 2012)

Louis Armstrong - What a Wonderful World


----------



## ghostnik (Dec 20, 2012)

golbe said:


> She's on It - Beastie Boys

Click to collapse



Where did you get that wallpaper of the star wars trooper  and what music player are you using on android?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 20, 2012)

Say Goodnight - BfMV

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ajt1995 (Dec 21, 2012)

Responsibility, 116 clique

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sumit77seo (Dec 21, 2012)

Sweet Child 'O Mine - Gun N Roses


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dave Matthews Band - Seek Up


----------



## rppgaty (Dec 21, 2012)

blackbird blackbird - it's a war


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 21, 2012)

All In The Name Of... - Motley Crue


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 21, 2012)

The End - The Doors


----------



## blackzigong (Dec 21, 2012)

Runner / BAKUFU-SLUMP


----------



## Dr.8820 (Dec 22, 2012)

This Christmas - Donny Hathaway 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 22, 2012)

Kansas -carry on my Wayward son! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 22, 2012)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Kansas -carry on my Wayward son!
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Supernatural! 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## studacris (Dec 22, 2012)

No I in threesome - interpol


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 22, 2012)

I wanna get to know ya - G Unit

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 22, 2012)

When you're alone - The Doors

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 22, 2012)

Metalica-One

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## septix (Dec 22, 2012)

The tv, watching Dark Angel. Old series with miss alba

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Dec 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Supernatural!
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Bingo.... You got me right! 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 23, 2012)

HiiiPower


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 23, 2012)

Butterfly - Weezer

Sent from my IcarusHD  Bionic with lapdock


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 23, 2012)

Mouth to Mouth by Faith No More


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 23, 2012)

Nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan....

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## Nezys (Dec 23, 2012)

"18 and life" by Skid Row


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> Still better than skrillex!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Touché

You Live To Die.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 23, 2012)

A cd of my girls singing Christmas carols


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 23, 2012)

Fancy - Drake


----------



## djwoodgrain (Dec 23, 2012)

Jock Jams on shuffle


----------



## junpei1337 (Dec 23, 2012)

Musical portion of a Christmas episode of He-Man


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 24, 2012)

Just chillin'


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn it feels good to be a nobody
(Damn it feels good to be a gangster remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMkghdMwrLQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 24, 2012)

Call me maybe parody - Tim Dellaghetto

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Dec 24, 2012)

Fcuk drake!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

Wolfgang gartner - redline

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 24, 2012)

Bon Jovi- Run Run Rudolf

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 24, 2012)

32 pennies by Warrant.


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Dec 24, 2012)

batman38102 said:


> Metalica-One
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



An amazing song

Time pink Floyd

Then

Cashin out remix krayzie bone

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## asif09ansari (Dec 24, 2012)

adhi adhi-Bilal Saeed


----------



## jaredg97 (Dec 24, 2012)

Scooter - 4am


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Mumford and Sons-The Cave 

Shot straight outta my Shostock3 SGH-I777 Rocketship


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds - What Would You Say (Live 1999)


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 24, 2012)

Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down


----------



## blackhawk_LA (Dec 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Dashboard Confessional - Hands Down

Click to collapse



Woah,  really great song!


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 25, 2012)

That Way - Jeremiah feat Rick Ross


----------



## CB620 (Dec 25, 2012)

View attachment 1590060

Sent from my HTC6435LVW(T-Mobile 4G) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 25, 2012)

Flim and the BB's
Jazz Patrol...
From the album "Further Adventures of Flim and the BBs"

Very definite sounds in my opinion!
These guys make a statement musicwise.


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 25, 2012)

Sad Statue by System of a Down

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

Lost in Hollywood by System of a Down


----------



## mrbmg (Dec 25, 2012)

Pusha T : tick tock

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

The Resistence by Muse.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 25, 2012)

Yellowjackets:
Village church...one of my many jazz favorites.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Yellowjackets:
> Village church...one of my many jazz favorites.

Click to collapse



Nice!...I dig on some Yellowjackets.  Mostly for the drumming, of course.  Will Kennedy is the bee's knees


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Yngwie Malmsteen - *Toccata*. Next will be *Far Beyond the Sun*. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yngwie Malmsteen - *Toccata*. Next will be *Far Beyond the Sun*.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Dude, were we separated at birth?  You have awesome taste in music!  I was born in ATL btw.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice!...I dig on some Yellowjackets.  Mostly for the drumming, of course.  Will Kennedy is the bee's knees

Click to collapse



Was wanting to ask you.
What do you think of Joe Mirello?

I always thought he was a pretty smooth accurate jazzman.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Was wanting to ask you.
> What do you think of Joe Mirello?
> 
> I always thought he was a pretty smooth accurate jazzman.

Click to collapse



He's blind, what more is there to say?  he's a master.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, were we separated at birth?  You have awesome taste in music!  I was born in ATL btw.

Click to collapse



Lol its entirely possible :sly:
And thanks man :thumbup: must be our drummer's instinct for good music 

ATL huh? That's awesome man :beer: \m/

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ivanthe17th (Dec 25, 2012)

Stone Sour - RU486 




Sent from my black Samsung Galaxy Wonder which running on Cyanogenmod 9 beta 4 using XDA Premium.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol its entirely possible :sly:
> And thanks man :thumbup: must be our drummer's instinct for good music
> 
> ATL huh? That's awesome man :beer: \m/
> ...

Click to collapse



 Closet Southgang/Butch Walker fan here.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2012)

Frosty the snowman Roy Hargrove (having a jazzy Christmas kick) 




         This Christmas I've decided to put a mistletoe in my back pocket....so all the people I dont like can kiss my ass.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Closet Southgang/Butch Walker fan here.

Click to collapse



If you haven't yet, check out *Opera Diabolicus*. I have a feeling you'll like them.  Particularly the tracks *Blood Countess Bathory* and *Stone by Stone*…

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> If you haven't yet, check out *Opera Diabolicus*. I have a feeling you'll like them.  Particularly the tracks *Blood Countess Bathory* and *Stone by Stone*…
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Havent heard those....thanks man.  I will absolutely check them out.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He's blind, what more is there to say?  he's a master.

Click to collapse



Troo!
He was featured on Letterman!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Troo!
> He was featured on Letterman!

Click to collapse



Well, not only that, but Google him and look at some of his past students.  It's truly incredible what that guy has accomplished.  Even some current jazz drummers take lessons from him.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well, not only that, but Google him and look at some of his past students.  It's truly incredible what that guy has accomplished.  Even some current jazz drummers take lessons from him.

Click to collapse




Crazy that he was Max Weinbergs teach!
I'll always remember him for drumming on the Brubeck Quartet Take Five.
Strange Meadowlark is the cut that I judge most of my jazz by.

Check out the youtube vid done in Belgium (1964 I think) Joe starts around 4 minutes in.
I love that vid...
Truly a great jazz drummer.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Crazy that he was Max Weinbergs teach!
> I'll always remember him for drumming on the Brubeck Quartet Take Five.
> Strange Meadowlark is the cut that I judge most of my jazz by.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now you're talking!!  Great stuff man.  I didn't realize that you dug deep into this kinda stuff.  Very cool man, very cool.  I'm a 36 year old rock n roller,but I love good drumming/music.  Make no mistake, I never stop learning.  I appreciate the recommendations.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2012)

I didn't realise there was so many jazz fans here, i haven't seen much mention of the genre in this thread :thumbup:




         This Christmas I've decided to put a mistletoe in my back pocket....so all the people I dont like can kiss my ass.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I didn't realise there was so many jazz fans here, i haven't seen much mention of the genre in this thread :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't either, really.  I've been hesitant to post that kind of stuff.  It's a very personal genre.  You either delve into it, or you pay it no mind.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2012)

Ive got a whole jazzy Christmas lined up, been prepping for days currently im listening to This Christmas by Christian McBride 




         This Christmas I've decided to put a mistletoe in my back pocket....so all the people I dont like can kiss my ass.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ive got a whole jazzy Christmas lined up, been prepping for days currently im listening to This Christmas by Christian McBride
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So wait....you're in the UK,don't you have kids?  Did you already have your Christmas morning?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, yes and is 10 in the morning 




         This Christmas I've decided to put a mistletoe in my back pocket....so all the people I dont like can kiss my ass.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yes, yes and is 10 in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So....success??


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 25, 2012)

I love music!
I love the dynamics and the dedication!
Most of all I love the science of music...the way it makes me feel thru the artist.

The wife said to me the last time we were front and center at a concert "why don't you move during the music?"
I never thought about...then I realized and answered "it's because I'm listening-not dancing"
I like to catch every phrase...watch every guitbox pedal stomp...see what the bass drum pedal is doing...
Check out the cymbals...watch for overdriven amps crapping on the stage performers.
There is so much going on up on stage in addition to the the music... 
Fascinating to see how the pros shine thru!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2012)

So far so good,  got the big family dinner to go to in about an hour. I need a drink though, gonna have a smoke first though 




         This Christmas I've decided to put a mistletoe in my back pocket....so all the people I dont like can kiss my ass.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Radiohead - Street Spirit


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> I love music!
> I love the dynamics and the dedication!
> Most of all I love the science of music...the way it makes me fells thru the artist.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This post of your's is why I chose to play music for so long.

Hearing my own kick drum coming out of the house speakers is one of the most amazing feelings.  And seeing/hearing people cheering....OMG....there is nothing else like it.  Nothing.  Nothing.  Nothing.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 25, 2012)

Passion on the stage and in the seats...
The best of both worlds...more than awesome.

I've seen a lot of fans who just treasure every performance of good music makers.
It's kind of like a keepsake (sorry for the corny inference) I remember every music concert I've been to by heart tho...


----------



## Admiral General Aladeen (Dec 25, 2012)

2Pac feat. DMX - Who We Be

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Passion on the stage and in the seats...
> The best of both worlds...more than awesome.
> 
> I've seen a lot of fans who just treasure every performance of good music makers.
> It's kind of like a keepsake (sorry for the corny inference) I remember every music concert I've been to by heart tho...

Click to collapse



Dude, I have seen KISS at Madison Square Garden, I was at Woodstock 94,and countless other shows.....but being on stage when people have paid to see you....holy sh*t.  I can't even.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hummer - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Hummer - Smashing Pumpkins

Click to collapse



Saw them in 1996 at Madison Square after their keyboardist died, and they were playing with Filter's drummer at the time.  Horrible time for that band, but the show went well.


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Saw them in 1996 at Madison Square after their keyboardist died, and they were playing with Filter's drummer at the time.  Horrible time for that band, but the show went well.

Click to collapse



Nice


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 25, 2012)

I saw them at south park meadows in the 90s.

Craziest show I ever saw.

My buddy who is Lloyd doggets son in law at the moment got knocked out when they couldn't catch him in the pit. As blind melon came on.

I came out of it with an air cast.
9 ambulances were called.

I don't know why. Seems like mellow alternative music. 


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 25, 2012)

Marilyn Manson – The Last Day On Earth


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Dec 25, 2012)

Pet Shop Boys - Leaving

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## jpage101 (Dec 25, 2012)

Bloodhound Gang - Bad Touch

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 26, 2012)

All I Want for Christmas is you - Mariah Carey

Sent from my Eclipse ICS Bionic with Lapdock


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1Chain (Dec 26, 2012)

"Dubstep kiddie" signing in lol. Currently listening to Ancient Memories by Skream. I love electro, no other genre has made me feel the same or given me such chills.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 26, 2012)

Maybach Curtains - John Legend(yes) , Nas (yes) & meek mill (ehhh) 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## GeekyNitz (Dec 26, 2012)

Redneck by Lamb of God 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Dec 26, 2012)

Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## wuith (Dec 26, 2012)

Right now the fan from my computer XD Ok, let's put some music!


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm the highway - In Flames. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Dr.8820 (Dec 27, 2012)

Bandz a make her dance - Juicy J


@ armor...love your signature ?!


Sent from my Nokia L810 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 27, 2012)

Step Into The Relm - The Roots


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 27, 2012)

Within Destruction by As I Lay Dying


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 27, 2012)

Radio 2's Top 2000; Lenny Kravitz - Always On The Run (1397)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 27, 2012)

Red wanting blue 
My name is death 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## _Variable (Dec 27, 2012)

Lots of songs.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 27, 2012)

Pure awesomeness





*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

While My Guitar Gently Weeps - Eric Clapton


Sent from my Unknown M19 using XDA Premium.....


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 27, 2012)

A letter to myself - chi lites

Sent from my SkyL1n3 Bionic using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 27, 2012)

Blessed With A Curse - Bring Me The Horizon

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 27, 2012)

Radio 2's Top 2000: Frankie goes to Hollywood - Relax (1299)



X8invisible said:


> Pure awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhh, the Vitaming String Quartet, they make modern music bearable! They even made Lady Gaga's Paparazzi and Bad Romance sound good!  (and not just because the whole fanfiction.net fangirl horde have adopted it as canon. We're not going there, period.)


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 27, 2012)

The Family Ghost - King Diamond \m/ \m/

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin....


Sent from my Unknown M19 using XDA Premium.....


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 27, 2012)

Love Helloween  !

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 27, 2012)

Six by All That Remains


----------



## drnecropolis (Dec 27, 2012)

Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 27, 2012)

Das original if you're feeling romantic:





Remix if you're in that head space:






---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




Jay Rock said:


> Step Into The Relm - The Roots

Click to collapse



Niceness.


----------



## _HIM_ (Dec 27, 2012)

Afi - Miss murder


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 28, 2012)

Piece of me - Brittani Senser for feat Bobby Valentine Valentino

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 28, 2012)

Borgore - Flex

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2012)

Sex on fire 
Kings of Leon


----------



## onebornoflight (Dec 28, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sex on fire
> Kings of Leon

Click to collapse



Listening to that song makes me think he might need to get that checked out. 

Sent from my Keen Vorpal Galaxy Relay of Awesomeness.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 28, 2012)

onebornoflight said:


> Listening to that song makes me think he might need to get that checked out.
> 
> Sent from my Keen Vorpal Galaxy Relay of Awesomeness.

Click to collapse



How are STDs like Pokemon? Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 28, 2012)

Xplosive
Dr Dre


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 28, 2012)

OM NOM NOM:


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cant you see -  Total

Sent from my IcarusHD Bionic with Lapdock.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Kansas - Carry On My Wayward Son

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Kansas - Carry On My Wayward Son
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That's the theme song for my dad....or Cats In The Cradle....so hard to choose.  Yep....Cat's in the Cradle.  Ugly Kid Joe version.:victory:


----------



## DaniSeeh (Dec 28, 2012)

Famous Blue Raincoat - Jonathan Coulton


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's the theme song for my dad....or Cats In The Cradle....so hard to choose.  Yep....Cat's in the Cradle.  Ugly Kid Joe version.:victory:

Click to collapse



*\m/**\m/*

I'm on a classical kick now. Rossini, Bach, and others :thumbup: 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Nezys (Dec 28, 2012)

Since you've been gone by Rainbow!

I love them..with or without Ronnie James Dio.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> *\m/**\m/*
> 
> I'm on a classical kick now. Rossini, Bach, and others :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once you get thru that, check out Sweaty Nipples, from Portland OR.....fun band right there.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Footloose by Kenny Loggins
Edit: Now it's We're not gonna take it by Twisted Sisters

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Once you get thru that, check out Sweaty Nipples, from Portland OR.....fun band right there.

Click to collapse



:what: Somehow... our brain waves are connected musically

It's insane..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :what: Somehow... our brain waves are connected musically
> 
> It's insane..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you've heard of them?  Previous bands of mine opened up for them many many times.  If they had a different name, they would have been a lot bigger....but they didn't give a f*ck.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So you've heard of them?  Previous bands of mine opened up for them many many times.  If they had a different name, they would have been a lot bigger....but they didn't give a f*ck.

Click to collapse



Yea man :thumbup: awhile ago actually. 

Were they energetic live? I had a chance to see em once before but didn't act on it.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 28, 2012)

Top 2000: It's All Over Now - The Rolling Stones, 1065

That's better


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man :thumbup: awhile ago actually.
> 
> Were they energetic live? I had a chance to see em once before but didn't act on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh god....my worst memory was headlining for them in 1996 at the Stone Pony in NJ.  I saw their band name on the bill, and I scoffed...thinking they were some immature punk band.


well,they WERE an immature punk band, but they brought computers, a light show, and during their set, every single member of the band switched instruments at random times, and just killed it.  totally blew us off the stage.  worst show I ever played.  I was 19 years old and couldn't compete with that.  

I eventually got better.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh god....my worst memory was headlining for them in 1996 at the Stone Pony in NJ.  I saw their band name on the bill, and I scoffed...thinking they were some immature punk band.
> 
> 
> well,they WERE an immature punk band, but they brought computers, a light show, and during their set, every single member of the band switched instruments at random times, and just killed it.  totally blew us off the stage.  worst show I ever played.  I was 19 years old and couldn't compete with that.
> ...

Click to collapse



True musicians come in all manors. 
Amirite? 

One thing that use to kill me, was when bands would go on stage barefoot.. looks unprofessional IMO  whether they tear it up or not.  I'm a picky person when it comes to live performances. 

Must be the industry rubbing off on me. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> True musicians come in all manors.
> Amirite?
> 
> One thing that use to kill me, was when bands would go on stage barefoot.. looks unprofessional IMO  whether they tear it up or not.  I'm a picky person when it comes to live performances.
> ...

Click to collapse



Now's the time where I confess my only theft.  I got my first double pedal by stealing it out of our opening band's Pathfinder because he left his windows down.  

He was, coincedentaly....a barefoot drummer.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Now's the time where I confess my only theft.  I got my first double pedal by stealing it out of our opening band's Pathfinder because he left his windows down.
> 
> He was, coincedentaly....a barefoot drummer.

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad, he was a barefoot, he had it coming. 

I'll confess something since you have...
Whenever we'd play a show and get screwed over, I'd take some drum mics as a form of payment.   always worked out since we headlined almost every show.. 

It's amazing how many venues will try and pull a fast one on ya..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Don't feel bad, he was a barefoot, he had it coming.
> 
> I'll confess something since you have...
> Whenever we'd play a show and get screwed over, I'd take some drum mics as a form of payment.   always worked out since we headlined almost every show..
> ...

Click to collapse



Good for you man.  I did the same once.  My bag (call it a purse, because it contained my personal items) was stolen at a show in Orange County CA (my wedding ring, metronome,in-ears, extra sticks, and a ton of other sh*t)  it was all gone by the end of the night.  ****ty feeling I had explaining that to my wife.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good for you man.  I did the same once.  My bag (call it a purse, because it contained my personal items) was stolen at a show in Orange County CA (my wedding ring, metronome,in-ears, extra sticks, and a ton of other sh*t)  it was all gone by the end of the night.  ****ty feeling I had explaining that to my wife.

Click to collapse



Aw damn.. I know that feeling man. But I haven't lost personal items such as a wedding ring 

I have however had my in-ears, a few cymbals, several stick bags, and a custom snare stolen from various shows throughout all the tours I've been on. 

Dude we need a thread to tell musician's "on the road" stories. I know we, and many others have some crazy stories to tell 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 28, 2012)

Helloween - Grapowski's Malmsuite 1001

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Aw damn.. I know that feeling man. But I haven't lost personal items such as a wedding ring
> 
> I have however had my in-ears, a few cymbals, several stick bags, and a custom snare stolen from various shows throughout all the tours I've been on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely.  The drummer thread doesn't cut it sometimes....Go ahead and start a Musician War Stories thread....I'm all in...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Absolutely.  The drummer thread doesn't cut it sometimes....Go ahead and start a Musician War Stories thread....I'm all in...

Click to collapse



I'm on it :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm on it :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hell yeah.  Bout time you own a thread.  I'm gonna go to bed fairly soon,but I'll make worthy contributions.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell yeah.  Bout time you own a thread.  I'm gonna go to bed fairly soon,but I'll make worthy contributions.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35980356

Here she be 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## mxt86 (Dec 28, 2012)

http://perturbator.bandcamp.com/album/i-am-the-night


----------



## I r o n M a n (Dec 28, 2012)

Nothing else matters- Metallica

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## onebornoflight (Dec 28, 2012)

I Won't See You Tonight pts 1 and 2
Avenged Sevenfold
Waking The Fallen

R.I.P. Jimmy "The Rev" Sullivan
3 years gone but never forgotten!

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mheltin (Dec 28, 2012)

Aliases - What's Left For Us

Official Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMF41D8h1kE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 29, 2012)

Listen to it when you get the chance! This girl has amazing violin skills!

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## phatreno (Dec 29, 2012)

Anything by Skrewdriver 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## drnecropolis (Dec 29, 2012)

phatreno said:


> Anything by Skrewdriver
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow.. s**t just got real..

Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 29, 2012)

Paint it black
Rolling Stones
Completely sums up my mood right about now


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Paint it black
> Rolling Stones
> Completely sums up my mood right about now

Click to collapse



I'll do you one better...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Fleshgod Apocalypse - The Violation

All musicians of XDA, see this… 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 29, 2012)

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 29, 2012)

Track:
Drawn to Women​


----------



## madferretx (Dec 29, 2012)

Sunset Miracles by EDX


loveee it!


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 29, 2012)

Feel your love tonight - Van Halen

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Been listening to 18 Months by Calvin Harris and Clarity by Zedd, pretty good albums I must say!

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## I r o n M a n (Dec 29, 2012)

onebornoflight said:


> I Won't See You Tonight pts 1 and 2
> Avenged Sevenfold
> Waking The Fallen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You read my mind.
Respect for 'The Rev'

Death is not the end of life. Life is the beginning of death.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 29, 2012)

BurnRubber90 said:


> Been listening to 18 Months by Calvin Harris and Clarity by Zedd, pretty good albums I must say!
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Clarity is awesome!

Currently listening to Baauer - YAOW! 

If you need to break a sub in, that's the song for you

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 29, 2012)

The Root of All Evil - Dream Theater

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




Kabir Saxena said:


> You read my mind.
> Respect for 'The Rev'
> 
> Death is not the end of life. Life is the beginning of death.

Click to collapse



He was such an amazing drummer!

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Shawn_Savage (Dec 29, 2012)

Macklemore - Can't hold us


----------



## F4uzan (Dec 29, 2012)

I Have A Dream - Westlife

Currently listening those classic, and retros songs.


----------



## onebornoflight (Dec 29, 2012)

Kabir Saxena said:


> You read my mind.
> Respect for 'The Rev'
> 
> Death is not the end of life. Life is the beginning of death.

Click to collapse



Now listening - Victim - Avenged Sevenfold (nightmare)
lovin Syn Gates trying on Slash's stylistic shoes on his custom Invader... listen at the 5:05 mark to the second solo. ::killer::

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda developers app!


----------



## redrumsilence (Dec 30, 2012)

Like a BEAST does this man make music.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 30, 2012)

Call me when you're sober 
Evanescence 


Captain Jack 
Billy Joel


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Hell Yeah - Alcohol and Ass

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell Yeah - Alcohol and Ass
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Oh yeah! I forgot all about hell yeah.. Octane used to play em alot... I listen to ocatane mostly just at work

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## MissionImprobable (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

moparfreak426 said:


> Oh yeah! I forgot all about hell yeah.. Octane used to play em alot... I listen to ocatane mostly just at work
> 
> Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean

Click to collapse



How could you forget Hell Yeah 
They kick ass :thumbup::thumbup:

Vinnie Paul is one of my drumming idols. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## fernman1 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Metal gear solid*

The best is yet to come - artist unknown


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 30, 2012)

Eric Clapton - Cocaine

Success is sweet but revenge is so delicious


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How could you forget Hell Yeah
> They kick ass :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Vinnie Paul is one of my drumming idols.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess i just got stuck on newer metalcore stuff and listening to octane at work, they dont play hell yeah much anymore

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 30, 2012)

A Static Lullaby - The Shooting Star That Destroyed Us All.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 30, 2012)

Hush Hush - TaeYeon

I'm a SONE

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## chrism.brunner (Dec 30, 2012)

Dust in the Wind........Kansas


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 30, 2012)

If anyone needs to test out a sub or new headphones:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wruu-WfhlH8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Success is sweet but revenge is so delicious


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 30, 2012)

Let live by of mice & men  

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2012)

How To Disappear Completely - Radiohead


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kessename - Inital D 3rd Stage Takumi vs Kuichi


----------



## onebornoflight (Dec 31, 2012)

Anastasia - Slash feat. Myles Kennedy and the Conspirators

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Dec 31, 2012)

Fat Trel - Respect with the Tech 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 31, 2012)

Blue Öyster Cult - Don't fear the Reaper

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2012)

Simple man
Lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing my sd card was fried! :banghead:

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## Jay Rock (Dec 31, 2012)

Minutes to Midnight - Linkin Park


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 31, 2012)

Top 2000: Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses (157)


----------



## redrumsilence (Dec 31, 2012)

This.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## lossovidiu (Dec 31, 2012)

This 

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

lossovidiu said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y u no.come to.Blade forum



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snake eater - Cynthia Harrell

Sent from my Icarus HD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 31, 2012)

Baauer - Roll Up The Grass
while rolling my own grass he he 

Sent from my iPhone beating Desire HD


----------



## husam666 (Dec 31, 2012)

El Makina - Jadal


----------



## Kastro1784 (Dec 31, 2012)

The weekend - House of balloons 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 31, 2012)

Bombs And Bottles - When The Lights Go Out

Seriously, give this guy a listen. Great vocals and an amazing instrumental!

The Corner approves..
The Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## Schoutse (Dec 31, 2012)

Short change hero - The Heavy

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kastro1784 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shy Glizzy - I Wish  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm Going Home (live 13 minutes) - Ten Years After (Alvin Lee on lead guitar)


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 1, 2013)

More than a feeling - Boston

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 1, 2013)

Track= Wait


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 1, 2013)

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Jan 1, 2013)

Letters to God, Part II by Angels and Airwaves


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 1, 2013)

Way you look tonight - Frank Sinatra

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2013)

Lost in the echo, castle of glass, in the end, breaking the habit -linkin park

sent from my W8 using client-server technology


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 1, 2013)

Monsters in disguise_Hazel O'connor 

Life is wasted on the living. 
Douglas Adams


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 1, 2013)

My ceiling fan spinning...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## CB620 (Jan 1, 2013)

View attachment 1608979

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 1, 2013)

The pilot - White Buffalo 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 1, 2013)

Never never get back together - Taylor Swift

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 1, 2013)

Beiber - Boyfriend..
NOT MY CHOICE! GF decided to have a go on my DJ turntable and plugged her iPod in..

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## JoelZracer (Jan 1, 2013)

1) The heater/fan in my car
2) Ever so slight buzzing noise from my inverter


----------



## MattSpec (Jan 1, 2013)

"The Lost Art of Keeping a Secret" - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 1, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> If I had a girlfriend, which I don't, and I found out that she listened to Bieber, I'd broke up with her immediately.
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



To be fair she does listen to Bullet a for My Valentine, Bring Me The Horizon & a crap tonne of dubstep. And she's a looker so I'm not breaking up with her too soon 

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## onebornoflight (Jan 2, 2013)

December - Collective Soul

Sent from my Keen Vorpal Relay of Awesomeness


----------



## Semseddin (Jan 2, 2013)

Bob Marley - Sun is Shining (Smoke out Dubstep remix)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 2, 2013)

Suicidal thoughts - Notorious BIG

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 2, 2013)

Apologize - One republic

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mheltin (Jan 2, 2013)

The Omega Experiment - Stimulus

Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boLKGe0ojC4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tenacious D- Tribute

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## olimorgan (Jan 2, 2013)

No music at all. Gonna listen to Ten D now though!


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 2, 2013)

That way - Jeremiah feat wale & rick ross

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 3, 2013)

Heaviest drops 2012


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiZIdPPQxhw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 3, 2013)

Around the way girl - ll cool j

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 3, 2013)

Locked out of heaven 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Jan 3, 2013)

Cunninlynguist-doing alright

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## WM_Rizzo (Jan 3, 2013)

The sound of my PC making strange noises


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 3, 2013)

Dawn Patrol - Megadeth

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 3, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> Heaviest drops 2012
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiZIdPPQxhw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



All suck badly except for Torqux & Twist - Psychopath and Knife Party - Fire Hive. Get some real dubstep dude 

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 3, 2013)

Indian flute - timbaland & Magoo

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 3, 2013)

tw1n5nak35 said:


> Indian flute - timbaland & Magoo
> 
> Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You Sir, have excellent music taste

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 3, 2013)

You give love a bad name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> You give love a bad name - Bon Jovi

Click to collapse



SHOT THRUSH THE HEART
AND YOU'RE TO BLAME, DARLING!

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 3, 2013)

Nina Simone - Sinnerman Felix Da Housecat's Heavenly House Mix)
Music from the old HTC ads 

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 3, 2013)

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 3, 2013)

Way you used to love me - faith evans

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 3, 2013)

Girlfriend lightly snoring..
Now I need to get up 

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 4, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Girlfriend lightly snoring..
> Now I need to get up
> 
> The Corner approves..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha got to love a girl who snores, its cute 

Let me know (remix) - aaliyah

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 4, 2013)

We are young by fun

_____________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 4, 2013)

Everybody wanna ball

Screwed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K36z-yL-zks&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 4, 2013)

The Receiving End Of Sirens - The War Of All Against All.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 4, 2013)

Listening to various songs trying to noozoxide dialed in 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## ShunSeb47 (Jan 4, 2013)

The Sound Of Silence .

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Nezys (Jan 4, 2013)

Dust in the wind by Kansas

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

Nezys said:


> Dust in the wind by Kansas
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Same here



Update: Beethoven - Fur Elise

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Jbluna (Jan 4, 2013)

Shing02 - Pearl Harbor


----------



## virusshah1997 (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't you worry child - Swedish House Mafia

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## BRK666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Swallow the Sun - Doomed to walk the Earth :cyclops:


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 4, 2013)

Apocalyptica - End of Me


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rust in summer - resident evil 5 ost

Sent from my IcaursHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fisherozzo (Jan 4, 2013)

Forza Horizon OST, it's just awesome, check on youtube


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

Not really. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------







Not sent from your phone...

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------







Not sent from your phone...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 5, 2013)

Roll on - Mike zito

Listening to this makes me miss the sons of anarchy 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Rajul (Jan 5, 2013)

Skyfall-adele

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 5, 2013)

Trivium - Pull Harder On The Strings Of Your Martyr

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jan 6, 2013)

Watch out - Patrice Rushen

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Slience...


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 6, 2013)

___________________________________
TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits

Sent From My IcE Cold Note II


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 6, 2013)

Beat the devil's tattoo
Black rebel motorcycle club

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 7, 2013)

Faithfully - Journey

Sent from my Wizzed Bean XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shot in the dark - ozzy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Shot in the dark - ozzy

Click to collapse



Nice.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 7, 2013)

Aquafresh by Robert Walter's live 20th congress

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 7, 2013)

Frampton's "Do You Feel Like We Do" on vinyl...
I remember sitting in my duplex toking with this screaming on 2 ESS pyramids with a 1000 watt ESS tube amp pushing the speakers...
Those were the days many of you youngtimers will never know...


----------



## boborone (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rW-QyH_dRM&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BUzopa2VyZ8_jnojeQeso-

It's a Brutha Lynch Hung night


----------



## flipq88 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sent from Flip's S3


----------



## janedoe5000 (Jan 7, 2013)

nada


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 7, 2013)

Borgore - Guided Relaxation Dub (this song while baked is AMAZING)

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## salah_erosennin (Jan 7, 2013)

Linkin Park -  Roads Untraveled
Album: Living Things (2012)


----------



## Mheltin (Jan 7, 2013)

Dream Theater - In 
The Presence Of Enemies (Part 1) [from the album Systematic Chaos]



Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## DroidBr (Jan 7, 2013)

Metallica - Mama Said


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 7, 2013)

___________________________________
TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits

Sent From My IcE Cold Note II


----------



## Lostcats (Jan 7, 2013)

Lady Gaga - Died This Way (Skrillex Remix)


----------



## boborone (Jan 7, 2013)

Avatar said:


> ___________________________________
> TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits
> 
> Sent From My IcE Cold Note II

Click to collapse



massive sig is massive

can you hide that thing


----------



## PuffMaN (Jan 7, 2013)

These boots were made for walking by Hellsonics

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## necao (Jan 7, 2013)

Metallica as usual...

necao


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 7, 2013)

boborone said:


> massive sig is massive
> 
> can you hide that thing

Click to collapse



Happy?




___________________________________
TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits

Sent From My IcE Cold Note II


----------



## boborone (Jan 7, 2013)

Avatar said:


> Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Much better, thanks

but can do this












then it's all there, just hidden

btw, that chick is hot O.O


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 7, 2013)

boborone said:


> Much better, thanks
> 
> but can do this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Were you referring to the screenshot or my SIG?

___________________________________
TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits

Sent From My IcE Cold Note II


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Currently listening to whatsapp noises 
Beep


----------



## boborone (Jan 7, 2013)

Avatar said:


> Were you referring to the screenshot or my SIG?
> 
> ___________________________________
> TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits
> ...

Click to collapse



Your sig. Just had two big pics stacked on top of eachother.


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 7, 2013)

Alright cool. Thanks for letting me know. I'm always on the phone so I didn't see how it looked on the PC .

___________________________________
TeAm VeNuM: No boundaries no Limits

Sent From My IcE Cold Note II


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 7, 2013)

Linkin park...
Living things...

Best album ever...


----------



## RicGrollero (Jan 7, 2013)

Spiders - System of a down
I love it <3

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## DesertHawk (Jan 7, 2013)

My wife.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 8, 2013)

I wanna rock - twisted sister

Sent from my Wizzed Bean XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Jan 8, 2013)

Honking Antelope by Serj Tankian

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

3's & 7's by Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## YooDee (Jan 8, 2013)

Wild One - Flo Rida ft Sia
and Dash Berlin album for the next


----------



## Rajul (Jan 8, 2013)

Whistle-Flo rida 

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Androidclub (Jan 8, 2013)

Everything is sound-Jason mraz
Everything at once-Lenka
One more night-Maroon5
Just the way you are-Bruno mars

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## sketchscarz (Jan 8, 2013)

The agonist.  Tesseract.  Skyharbor.

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 8, 2013)

RicGrollero said:


> Spiders - System of a down
> I love it <3
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


YooDee said:


> Dash Berlin album for the next

Click to collapse



Which one? 

Currently listening to Drug Gateway Theory by Mode step, great listening while baked 

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## onebornoflight (Jan 8, 2013)

Went from Elephant Fight (15 remix) by Within Reason to the Adler record... just because my friend Jacob Bunton is the singer. 
Still not impressed with Adler himself but hey... gotta show a friend some recognition.

Sent from my Keen Vorpal Relay of Crimson-ness.


----------



## PuffMaN (Jan 8, 2013)

weeo said:


> My wife.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2013)

Raz Ohara & The Odd Orchestra - The Case (Kollektiv Turmstrasse Remix)


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't disturb this groove (12" UK mix)- The System 

Sent from the fetal position using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## sketchscarz (Jan 8, 2013)

Soundcloud.com/anonaemous
Myspace.com/disasterpath

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Rembrandts- Ill be there for you

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 8, 2013)

Castle of glass... lp


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jan 8, 2013)

Of Mice & Men is the band i been playig almost non stop past few days...  Fav songs = O.G. Loko and Let Live...  Oh and Second & Sebring

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## pspunderground (Jan 9, 2013)

Sweet Nothing (Diplo + Grandtheft Remix) by Calvin Harris.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2013)

Susie Q
Creedence Clearwater Revival


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sunshine of your love - cream

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## YooDee (Jan 9, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Which one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that album.

let's listening together


----------



## galaxys (Jan 9, 2013)

Suffragette City - David Bowie (Ziggy Stardust)

Happy Birthday January 8!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

galaxys said:


> Suffragette City - David Bowie (Ziggy Stardust)
> 
> Happy Birthday January 8!!

Click to collapse



Excellent excellent song.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

PureLogic said:


>

Click to collapse



Good god he's good.

So are Framus and Warwick related?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good god he's good.
> 
> So are Framus and Warwick related?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse




i believe Framus was acquired by Warwick sometime in the 90's.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> i believe Framus was acquired by Warwick sometime in the 90's.

Click to collapse



Cool...never knew that.  I'm a drummer, so I'm always late on this stuff.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Rajul (Jan 9, 2013)

Bow chick wow wow

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyts5Qq_BYk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 9, 2013)

So far away 
Avenged Sevenfold 
It's an awesome band

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eddie^^ (Jan 9, 2013)

Teknian - You Make Me So
:good::good:


----------



## cybernetus (Jan 9, 2013)

Voivod - Bacteria


----------



## FoxCMK (Jan 9, 2013)

Hot Chip - Let Me Be Him


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 9, 2013)

Pendulum - Slam 

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2013)

The distance
Cake

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 10, 2013)

:good:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cypress Hill ft. Rusko - Roll it light it


----------



## S13Boost86 (Jan 10, 2013)

Saosin - Lovemaker


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 10, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Drums....!!!!
Yeah Baby!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 10, 2013)

Changes - Tupac 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 10, 2013)

Abominable Putridity - "Throat Fisting Abortion"

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 10, 2013)

MikeyCriggz said:


> Abominable Putridity - "Throat Fisting Abortion"
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is it a love song?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 10, 2013)

MikeyCriggz said:


> Abominable Putridity - "Throat Fisting Abortion"
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hell yea!
Have you heard their latest album!?
*\m/**\m/*

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## xstayxposix (Jan 10, 2013)

Transit - Long Lost Friends
& Hot Water Music - Drag My Body


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 10, 2013)

FoxCMK said:


> Hot Chip - Let Me Be Him

Click to collapse



Great group.

Finally got my place in the Bahamas:






---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




boborone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rW-QyH_dRM&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BUzopa2VyZ8_jnojeQeso-
> 
> It's a Brutha Lynch Hung night

Click to collapse



Definitely need to get my XM back up in the ride. I miss it like the obese and cake and such similes.


----------



## elccooccoo (Jan 10, 2013)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 10, 2013)

Wisin y Yandel. 

With some Drake. Lol

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## jmindset (Jan 10, 2013)

Evan awake-circle of transmigration

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------




Galaxysm said:


> Wisin y Yandel.
> 
> With some Drake. Lol
> 
> Sent from Land Of Ooo.

Click to collapse



Ewwww.

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## Galaxysm (Jan 10, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Evan awake-circle of transmigration
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Don't know what to hear. Pretty bored and can't sleep -___-

Sent from Land Of Ooo.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wake me up when September ends - green day

Brought to you by Captain Obvious


----------



## Kastro1784 (Jan 10, 2013)

Shy glizzy  I wish 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Kev_K (Jan 10, 2013)

BMTH shadow moeses


----------



## Nezys (Jan 10, 2013)

Hear me now by Holliwood Undead

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## pak-stars (Jan 10, 2013)

the cure

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 10, 2013)

Johnny I hardly knew ya - Dropkick Murphys. Forgot how good this band is 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2013)

Wastin' my time
Boomkat (Taryn Manning)


----------



## danny39 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Jude - The Beatles

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 11, 2013)

Voodoo (get scared)

Yes.. gone emo for the night lol


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 11, 2013)

Around the way girl - ll cool j

Sent from my Wizzed Bean XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 11, 2013)

:good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 11, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Amazing, until the hyena ran up to the mic.  Not a fan of that guy's voice, but the music is tits.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## CHEVYbarracuda1 (Jan 11, 2013)

PMW A$AP ROCKY

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 11, 2013)

Call me maybe parody - mippey 5

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 11, 2013)

Concorde Club Radioshow #015 mixed by Gregor Sultanow


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff Wayne's War Of The Worlds. Currently on The Spirit Of Man.

Sent from my Stock Nexus 7 with XDA Premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

ROFLkopter said:


> Jeff Wayne's War Of The Worlds. Currently on The Spirit Of Man.
> 
> Sent from my Stock Nexus 7 with XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Is that the original or the current remake? 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 11, 2013)

Knocking da boots - htown

Sent from my SkyL1n3 XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 11, 2013)

Chelsea Grin - Confession

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jan 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Is that the original or the current remake?
> 
> _ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
> Chinese Proverb _

Click to collapse



The original one

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830


----------



## javiast (Jan 11, 2013)

Vetusta Morla


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gustav Holst - The Planets, Op. 32


----------



## Kastro1784 (Jan 12, 2013)

2Pac  feat faith evens wonder why they call you a ***** demo version  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jan 12, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/concordeclub/concorde-club-radioshow-015

That thanks to orb3000


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEsgYzK7q4A&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## soul1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bastavano le briciole - Marracash. 

Inviato dal mio Xperia U con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

You give love a bad name - Bon Jovi

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 12, 2013)

Back in black - ac/dc


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 12, 2013)

Portraits- Farewell, my love 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs-Maps
Fever to tell album

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Who We Are by MachineHead

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## sketchscarz (Jan 12, 2013)

Project anonaemous

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mheltin (Jan 12, 2013)

Vildhjarta - Traces 

View attachment 1638100

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea!
> Have you heard their latest album!?
> *\m/**\m/*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With Matty Way (ex Pathology vocalist who actually just went back to them). Sick stuff.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------







Between the Buried and Me

The Parallax II: Future Sequence

Most creative and versatile album ever made. Hands down.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dacuyancarlo (Jan 12, 2013)

Been listening to "Somebody that I used to know - Gotye Ft. Kimbra" for quite a while now. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## lorevo (Jan 12, 2013)

Awolnation - Sail


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 12, 2013)

I can't believe i enjoy soul jazz music now. Currently playing carry-on-brother.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## galaxys (Jan 12, 2013)

Sweet Jane - Lou Reed


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 12, 2013)

Black Sabbath- Heaven And Hell

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## avlis88 (Jan 12, 2013)

Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane


----------



## erad1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bullet for my Valentine... pleasure and pain

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Local hiphop I think


----------



## LavLab (Jan 12, 2013)

Throbbing Gristle, Skinny Puppy, Scorn, John Zorn & other weird stuff...


LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 13, 2013)

Best Of Both Worlds - Van Halen


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 13, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 13, 2013)

Pat Metheny's Still Life Talking.
Cut: Third Wind

Some of my favorite percussion on any new age jazz album...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 13, 2013)

Kill The Day by Filter (Wired Sunrise mix)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 13, 2013)

Bassnectar - Hexes (song from Resident Evil: Retribution end credits)

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 13, 2013)

As long as you love me - Justin bieber

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just to get this thread back on the right track after the previous post, I'm listening to DJ Pied Piper - Do You Really Like It?

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is what I'm bumping too : big poppa - notorious big.

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda app-developers app


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 13, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 13, 2013)

Lillith- Chelsea Grin


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 13, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 13, 2013)

dropzero said:


> Lillith- Chelsea Grin

Click to collapse



One of my favourite song by them. Evolve is a great EP

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 13, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> One of my favourite song by them. Evolve is a great EP
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1

Click to collapse



It's a very good ep!


----------



## #WB (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr. Dre ¦ Let me Ride 

#throwback


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 14, 2013)

Dreaming/ Dead by April


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 14, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## #WB (Jan 14, 2013)

Deftones ¦ Around the Fur


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 14, 2013)

:good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 14, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



I think that's the guy that did a video for every Periphery play along known to man.  This one blows them all away!


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I think that's the guy that did a video for every Periphery play along known to man.  This one blows them all away!

Click to collapse



not sure if sarcastic but yeah, Travis was Periphery's drummer before he was replaced in time for the debut album. i still prefer him over their drummer now though.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 14, 2013)

Are you lonesome tonight - Elvis presley

Sent from my Wizzed Bean XT875 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 14, 2013)

R.A.T.M Bullet in the head Live and Rare album.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk  HD


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 14, 2013)

The bird of Hermes is my name, Eating my wings to make me tame


----------



## X8invisible (Jan 14, 2013)

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## Project Mayhem (Jan 14, 2013)

Coheed and Cambria - Mothers of Men


----------



## nitrous² (Jan 14, 2013)

The Frames - Seven Day Mile

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Jan 14, 2013)

Kraftwerk 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## blacky2198 (Jan 14, 2013)

Trash -  The Whip


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 14, 2013)

Metallica - Master of Puppets

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 14, 2013)

Beyond the life you know - darkest hour 

((team420))


----------



## prime_225 (Jan 14, 2013)

Karma Police ----- Radiohead

@dropzero, what's the name music app in the screenshot?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 14, 2013)

I alone
Live


----------



## NuriJ (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## sumit77seo (Jan 14, 2013)

love is blindness.....   jack...   awesome...


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 14, 2013)

The bird of Hermes is my name, Eating my wings to make me tame


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 14, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> not sure if sarcastic but yeah, Travis was Periphery's drummer before he was replaced in time for the debut album. i still prefer him over their drummer now though.

Click to collapse



I was being serious lol.  I don't know a ton about Periphery, so I didn't know he was the original drummer.  Makes sense now.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## #WB (Jan 14, 2013)

Jay-Z ft. Eminem ¦ Renegade


----------



## doctorgoa (Jan 14, 2013)

Miles Davis - Blue in green   - a nice relaxing jazz tune


----------



## cmason37 (Jan 14, 2013)

Midwest Choppers-Tech N9ne

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 14, 2013)

The Prodigy - Warriors Dance (despite the fact I should be sleeping right now )

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## galaxys (Jan 15, 2013)

For a Lifetime (Ocean Lab Remix) - Ascention


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 15, 2013)

:good:


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 15, 2013)

Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 15, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

Cinderella - Somebody Save Me

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## meaien (Jan 15, 2013)

*song*

supercell - sayonara memories
i just love this song


----------



## WowXDArocks (Jan 15, 2013)

*pump it*

Black Eye Peas! :cyclops:


----------



## boborone (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone know how to share a pandora station?


----------



## Rio97 (Jan 15, 2013)

House music:good:


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 15, 2013)

Revolting *****:
Crackin' Up







http://mog.com/m/album/229715?ci=40000


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 15, 2013)

Lost ones- J Cole


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 15, 2013)

Abigail - King Diamond

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 15, 2013)

:good:


----------



## hemantshah3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Idea pumplin pumplin helloo honey boney, 


Send form my GT-P31XX Using Sungsonic HD,
Hit THANKS If I helped You, 
Hitting thanks won't cost You A Penny!!!!!
Visit my blog for more info
http://tipsandroot.blogspot.in


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



Which theme is that?

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Which theme is that?
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1

Click to collapse



Minimal power amp theme 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Zebeto (Jan 15, 2013)

skrillex....... yeeeee


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 15, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Posted that a couple pages ago. Nice song and the chick is smoking hot

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Jan 15, 2013)

Servants of the Apocalyptic Goat Rave 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## justjackyl (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs-Black Tounge, Fever to Sell album

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 15, 2013)

Trivium-Dying In Your Arms

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Donelop (Jan 15, 2013)

Whatever is on BPM.


----------



## #WB (Jan 15, 2013)

Fine Young Cannibals ¦
She drives me Crazy
#onehitwonder


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 15, 2013)

Invincible-machine gun Kelly


----------



## boborone (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 15, 2013)

Trap Or Die - Young jeezy 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## cmason37 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dysfunctional-Tech N9ne

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda app-developers app


----------



## redneck_666 (Jan 15, 2013)

Public Enemy #1 - Megadeth

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 15, 2013)

Sytem Of A Down - Chop Suey

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## spikeybadook (Jan 15, 2013)

Pack of Thieves - Enter Shikari


----------



## DSF (Jan 16, 2013)

degiheugi - Gratte-poils (Feat. L'omelette) 
I recommend it!

It's not a famous artist, I've found about him recently.
https://soundcloud.com/degiheugi/12-loneliness-is-always-around/ via Degiheugi


----------



## himala (Jan 16, 2013)

Sometimes the Line Walks You - Murder By Death

Absolutely love this band.


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 16, 2013)

:good:


----------



## wally3614 (Jan 16, 2013)

ALLELE - Immune 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKNEZxsUalg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hanging on a string - Loose Ends 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2013)

Defected In The House Radio Show


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

http://s7.directupload.net/images/130116/3dvkqsoo.png

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## al3w (Jan 16, 2013)

The Bloodhound Gang - You're Only Friends Are Make Belive :silly:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 16, 2013)

Still Alive


----------



## pughie (Jan 16, 2013)

Hercules by Aaron Neville


----------



## DSF (Jan 16, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Still Alive

Click to collapse



Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive (Mirrors Edge OST or Portal - 'Still Alive'? Both are cool


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 16, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Pishtaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Pitbull - Rain over me


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 16, 2013)

DSF said:


> Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive (Mirrors Edge OST or Portal - 'Still Alive'? Both are cool

Click to collapse



Lisa miskovsky.
Amazing music


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 16, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Sytem Of A Down - Chop Suey
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1

Click to collapse



+1 cuz im listening it

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 16, 2013)

Accidentally in love.

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 16, 2013)

All the things - Joe

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 16, 2013)

Thriller 

Sent from my GT-5670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 16, 2013)

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Jan 16, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/p63wQ.png

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## robogoflow (Jan 16, 2013)

Gets me pumped up waking up.
I also have the lion king song as my alarm tone and its pleasant to wake up to.

Sent from a slice of Galaxy Nexus with some Rasbean Jelly!


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Jan 16, 2013)

Some really crappy bass that my neighbors insist on bumping sounds like r.kelly... horrible neighbors

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maarbalazs (Jan 17, 2013)

mostly the noises of the construction next door
but the list song I like is Blockhead - The Music Scene


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jan 17, 2013)

She's got papers on me - Richard "Dimples" Fields 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

Currently listening to "Papercut" 




        Sent from Sending thing
    


---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------




X8invisible said:


> http://i.imgur.com/p63wQ.png
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*

Click to collapse



I like the Music Player




        Sent from Sending thing


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's been awhile - Staind

Sent from the fetal position using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 17, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Accidentally in love.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Counting crows? Amazing song

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




X8invisible said:


> http://i.imgur.com/p63wQ.png
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*

Click to collapse



Music player?


----------



## Dr.8820 (Jan 17, 2013)

Blazing - Nicki Minaj f/Kanye West 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jan 17, 2013)

My Life - Eminem, 50 cent ft. adam Levine

Sent from my LG-LU6200 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 17, 2013)

This life - Curtis Stigers 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 17, 2013)

Better man
pearl jam
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dumbl3 (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw2LTDoaYVQ


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 17, 2013)

Some idiotic boys arguing in my class

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear God- Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## LavLab (Jan 17, 2013)

Tangerine Dream - Electronic Meditation album...

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Counting crows? Amazing song
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Counting crows indeed. And yes an amazing song indeed. The reason why I was playing it at that time wasn't as amazing  but that doesnt matter for the song  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mescalina Music - childrenofdaHouse


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 17, 2013)

Around the way girl - LL cool J

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## hlaraujo (Jan 17, 2013)

Only You - Ellie Goulding

Just changed to Disintegration - Monarchy


----------



## Eternalty (Jan 18, 2013)

Holy Wars... The Punishment Due by Megadeth


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 18, 2013)

:good:


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 18, 2013)

Michael Jackson - Im BAD

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CB620 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ace Hood-Starvation II

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 18, 2013)

Man down (cover) - Melissa bitanga

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## Sinistertensai (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweet dreams - eurythmics

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 18, 2013)

Breaking Benjamin- Dance with the Devil

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

Stronger

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 18, 2013)

Sinistertensai said:


> Sweet dreams - eurythmics
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Marilyn Manson's version is much better

Birdman - Money To Blow

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## prime_225 (Jan 18, 2013)

Learn to Fly -- Foo Fighters


----------



## pyry666 (Jan 18, 2013)

Peter pan speedrock - we want blood

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hemantshah3 (Jan 18, 2013)

On the floor

Send form my GT-P31XX Using Sungsonic HD,
Hit THANKS If I helped You, 
Hitting thanks won't cost You A Penny!!!!!
Visit my blog for more info
http://tipsandroot.blogspot.in


----------



## redneck_666 (Jan 18, 2013)

"Inner Universe" by Origa & Yoko Kanno

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## ben_pyett (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolute Radio!


----------



## LavLab (Jan 18, 2013)

Suicide 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## nitrous² (Jan 18, 2013)

*AW: What are you listening to?*

Archive - Bullets

Thank people as long as you can...


----------



## studacris (Jan 18, 2013)

"How to kill" - the handshake murders


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 19, 2013)

Save our souls - BlutEngel


----------



## willcaff (Jan 19, 2013)

Legendary child  / Aerosmith

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

Gangnam style ♥

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 19, 2013)

Triumph - Wu Tang Clan

Sent from my IcarusHD  BIONIC with lapdock using xda premium


----------



## 755 (Jan 19, 2013)

AFI - The Art of Drowning


----------



## Mheltin (Jan 19, 2013)

Dreamshade - Photographs 



Official Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQfNZ-lLsbw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## kindofabuzz (Jan 19, 2013)

Widespread Panic! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 19, 2013)

Devil May Cry 3 OST

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 19, 2013)

Raise your weapon
Deadmau5
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Jan 19, 2013)

Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwoʻole


----------



## studacris (Jan 19, 2013)

Stop the f*cking car- circa survive


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 19, 2013)

:good:


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2013)

Muse - The 2nd Law: Unsustainable


----------



## dmadhur (Jan 19, 2013)

UP - Shania Twain


----------



## vsoni (Jan 19, 2013)

Four Horsemen - Metallica 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Jan 19, 2013)

zyloxk said:


> Kraftwerk - Das Model

Click to collapse



Yay!

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## novadacalo (Jan 19, 2013)

Fix you - Coldplay


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 19, 2013)

novadacalo said:


> Fix you - Coldplay

Click to collapse



No.1 song for me ever... specially for lyrics


----------



## X8invisible (Jan 19, 2013)

Uprising - Muse

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kashmir- Led Zeppelin


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Rory Gallagher - I'm Not Awake Yet


----------



## tygib (Jan 19, 2013)

Let the Good Times Roll by Flo Rida


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Joe Cocker - Summer In The City


----------



## pongnamu (Jan 19, 2013)

Gangnam style by psy.

Sent from my E10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Crest Of a Wave -- Rory Gallagher


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 19, 2013)

Linkin park rockzzz...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Rory Gallagher - Defender
the whole album


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

Several species of furry animals gathered together in a cave grooving with a pict -  Pink Floyd 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Several species of furry animals gathered together in a cave grooving with a pict -  Pink Floyd
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



hahahaha
now that's just awesome


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> hahahaha
> now that's just awesome

Click to collapse



On vinyl 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2013)

Young Lust - Pink Floyd


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Pearl Jam - Ten 1992 [Full Album]


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovecats -  The Cure 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nirvana - Bleach


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

Dead letters- the rasmus


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

the pc's fan


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 19, 2013)

Back to life (acapella) - Soul II soul

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Jan 20, 2013)

Kinda New (Dirty South Remix) - Spektrum


----------



## Mheltin (Jan 20, 2013)

Fractal Exam Sequence by Slice The Cake. WTF? 




Video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgwWZ5j42e0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 20, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

Tool - Vicarious

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Eternalty (Jan 20, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Tool - Vicarious
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Very nice. Love that song


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Jan 20, 2013)

Two Door Cinema Club - What You Know.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qubbus (Jan 20, 2013)

I listen to heavier music, like Slayer, Pantera and others


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 20, 2013)

qubbus said:


> I listen to heavier music, like Slayer, Pantera and others

Click to collapse



Me too!
Megadeth, Metallica, Slayer, Death, Ratos de Porão, Helloween, Children of Bodom, etc. All those are amazing!

BTW listening to Megadeth - Rust in Peace... Polaris

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Mheltin (Jan 20, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Me too!
> Megadeth, Metallica, Slayer, Death, Ratos de Porão, Helloween, Children of Bodom, etc. All those are amazing!
> 
> BTW listening to Megadeth - Rust in Peace... Polaris
> ...

Click to collapse



Death! i still have Sound of Perseverance, Human, Symbolic CD, all are Remastered. my favorite album is Symbolic.  Chuck Schuldiner is Amazing. 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## Kastro1784 (Jan 20, 2013)

Young-i   good hiphop from Washington DC. DMV  WWW.youngidc.com  support my homie 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 20, 2013)

:good:


----------



## dconic (Jan 20, 2013)

http://youtu.be/nPNWQ6EOoKQ


----------



## redrumsilence (Jan 20, 2013)

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT I LISTEN TO.
as long as its with this 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## xacobe97 (Jan 20, 2013)

Slipknot - Wait and Bleed

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1OMJ7vSgQl4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=1OMJ7vSgQl4&gl=ES


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

Beyond Creation - Coexistence

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 20, 2013)

redrumsilence said:


> IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT I LISTEN TO.
> as long as its with this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I want one. I want one bad.

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 20, 2013)

This beauty:

Essential EDM right there

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## Shaq87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Deadmau5 - Strobe


----------



## redrumsilence (Jan 21, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I want one. I want one bad.
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!
> HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B008OI2E5E/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY74peKDTis&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Mheltin (Jan 21, 2013)

Animals as Leaders first album. :thumbup:




Video of CAFO https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 21, 2013)

:good:


----------



## AshraafCulpo (Jan 21, 2013)

Akon-Americas Most Wanted

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



That's killer :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



That was 100% quality.  That dude is solid....and has incredible taste in cymbals.  Thanks for posting.  I was just ,listening to that cd in my car earlier.


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

PSY Gangnam style  




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nowhere to run - Martha and the Vandallas

Sent from my Eclipse ICS Bionic with lapdock


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 21, 2013)

Eiffel - Im Blue

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 0x80 (Jan 21, 2013)

Crystal Castles - Sad Eyes (new video released today!!)


----------



## Zerojustice (Jan 21, 2013)

tiesto


----------



## Old Shep (Jan 21, 2013)

Lord Of This World - Black Sabbath


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 22, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rocking out to mlp

My nexus 4 is about 20% cooler than yours


----------



## -elkos- (Jan 22, 2013)

High Voltage by LP


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jan 22, 2013)

havana by kenny G.

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 22, 2013)

Linkin park... castle of class... in my player pro... with acidmod...


----------



## TheProspi (Jan 22, 2013)

*R: What are you listening to?*

Thumbs up - kill the noise

Sent from my Star I9220 Pad


----------



## Hortnon (Jan 22, 2013)

Origa - Inner Universe


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hotel California(Live version) by Eagles

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 22, 2013)

TheProspi said:


> Thumbs up - kill the noise
> 
> Sent from my Star I9220 Pad

Click to collapse



*highfive*


m1l4droid said:


> Channel 42 - Deadmau5
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Awesome

Before I Forget - Slipknot

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## foxo18 (Jan 22, 2013)

Smack my ***** up - The Prodigy


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 22, 2013)

foxo18 said:


> Smack my ***** up - The Prodigy

Click to collapse



Nice 

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## studacris (Jan 22, 2013)

Far from me - Nick cave and the bad seeds.


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Which player you are using bro...???


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

graphiczzz said:


> Which player you are using bro...???

Click to collapse



Power amp with minimalist skin 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 22, 2013)

300 violin orchestra

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sinistertensai (Jan 22, 2013)

New order confusion pump panel remix.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 22, 2013)

System of a down - Lost in hollywood

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 22, 2013)

Still a solider


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 22, 2013)

Delight and Angers - In Flames. 

I've been listening this band for a few months and it has to be my current favourite! 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## LavLab (Jan 22, 2013)

Xray Spex

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Mufti23 (Jan 22, 2013)

*AW: What are you listening to?*

I'm listening to:

https://play.google.com/store/music/artist?id=Akrybbjonls6uaaudrh6nemuh6y

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cervante$ (Jan 22, 2013)

*R: What are you listening to?*

Eminem - my name is

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Jan 22, 2013)

Lou Reed -Metal Machine Music 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 22, 2013)

Afterlife - Dream Theater

One of the best songs I ever listened  !!!

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 23, 2013)

:good:


----------



## onebornoflight (Jan 23, 2013)

Coheed and Cambria cover of "Somebody That I Used To Know "(Gotye)

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda-developers app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 23, 2013)

You lost that loving feeling - The Righteous Brothers

Sent from my IcarusHD Bionic with lapdock


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 23, 2013)

A series of about 63 of those old Bud Light "Real Men of Genius" commercials.  Damn those were funny.


----------



## jimkaf (Jan 23, 2013)

Thievery Corporation - Warning Shots.

Sent from my Wildfire S.


----------



## Kray Nix (Jan 23, 2013)

John Legend ft. Pusha T - Tonight (Best You Ever Had)


----------



## lars1216 (Jan 23, 2013)

led zeppelin - stairway to heaven.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 23, 2013)

No one knows
Queens of the Stone Age

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 23, 2013)

Yelawolf & Travis Barker - Director's Cut


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 24, 2013)

:good:


----------



## onebornoflight (Jan 24, 2013)

Candlebox playing live :good:

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BondForever007 (Jan 24, 2013)

Muse - Supremacy


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 24, 2013)

Poison - Bill biv devoe

Sent from my OverdriveAOKP XT875 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

Been caught stealing
Jane's addiction


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

It's Alright by Bang Gang


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 24, 2013)

Al Di Meola & Paco De Lucia - Passion Grace & Fire. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

Super mellow tonight....The Best Thing You Never Had by Butch Walker.

If you think that's weak, FU...I've been a fan of him since his Southgang days in the 80s.  He's done quite well for himself since.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 24, 2013)

I dont know myself what im listening cuz im using gta radio app. Listening The Vibe 98.8 from gta iv

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

El phantasmo and the chicken run blast-O-rama
White zombie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> El phantasmo and the chicken run blast-O-rama
> White zombie
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Opppph yeeeeeah....gooood song.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Opppph yeeeeeah....gooood song.

Click to collapse



Now i'm listening to
Wherever I may roam
Metallica

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Now i'm listening to
> Wherever I may roam
> Metallica
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Under, by Filter.......nice beat...


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 25, 2013)

:good:


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you really want me - salt n peppa

Sent from my OverdriveAOKP XT875 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 25, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Such a great guitarist. :thumbup::thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 25, 2013)

Champions-Ron artest

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 25, 2013)

Doll parts
Hole
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm sorry - Ginuwine

Sent from my OverdriveAOKP XT875 using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Jan 25, 2013)

Godflesh - Selfless

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 25, 2013)

For the love of God - Steve Vai

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 25, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> For the love of God - Steve Vai
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## jayRokk (Jan 25, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> +1

Click to collapse



Best profile pic!!!

Pink Floyd!! ftw!!

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 26, 2013)

start the weekend right with some serious headbanging :highfive:






:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 26, 2013)

Pyro
Kings of Leon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ruff Ryder's anthem - dmx

Sent from my OverdriveAOKP XT875 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 26, 2013)

Never scared - Bone crusher 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> start the weekend right with some serious headbanging :highfive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YES



SirSigma said:


>

Click to collapse



annnnnd YES.


thanks guys.  Love that sht.


----------



## chrism.brunner (Jan 26, 2013)

Behind Blue Eyes. The Who.

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

chrism.brunner said:


> Behind Blue Eyes. The Who.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood one....:good::good:


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 26, 2013)

Roll on-mike zito 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

You Don't Understand by Sebastian Bach.


----------



## LavLab (Jan 26, 2013)

Christine 23 Onna  

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 26, 2013)

:good:


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gin & juice - snoop dog (lion)

Sent from my Motorola Galaxy s3 using xda premium


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 26, 2013)

One - Metallica :thumbsup: :good:

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 26, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> One - Metallica :thumbsup: :good:
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Me too! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 26, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Me too!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's an awesome song! I love the ending with the amazing solo

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 26, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Me too!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Me three! 

Coincidence? Hm....

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geri89 (Jan 26, 2013)

DHT - Listen to your heart


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 26, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> That's an awesome song! I love the ending with the amazing solo
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Totally. It's my 3rd favourite Metallica song after nothing else matters and Master of puppets

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 26, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Totally. It's my 3rd favourite Metallica song after nothing else matters and Master of puppets
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's my third too! But it's after Battery and Master of Puppets (I'm learning to play this one) 

BTW listening to Why? - Helloween

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 26, 2013)

Opp - naughty by nature

Sent from my IcarusHD BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 26, 2013)

I am listening to my spaceship making noises 

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 26, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> It's my third too! But it's after Battery and Master of Puppets (I'm learning to play this one)
> 
> BTW listening to Why? - Helloween
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Haven't heard it yet.
Will try


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 26, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Haven't heard it yet.
> Will try

Click to collapse



Which one Battery or Why?? Why is from a pretty good German band called Helloween, that is my favorite band. You should give a try on it too 

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 26, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Which one Battery or Why?? Why is from a pretty good German band called Helloween, that is my favorite band. You should give a try on it too
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Why. 
Of course I've heard Battery!


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 26, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Why.
> Of course I've heard Battery!

Click to collapse



A Metallica fan who didn't listen Battery isn't a Metallica fan 
Anyway give Helloween a try, I love their music, I recommend Keeper of The Seven Keys Pt 2 album  Their best one!

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 26, 2013)

Listening to RT podcast #195 right now .

You guys heard the S&M version of Battery? Great version .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SirSigma (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Finally... another George Kolias fan in the house :beer::beer:


Nile - Lashed to the slave stick *\m/\m/*

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

Evanescence - Bring me back to life


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Finally... another George Kolias fan in the house :beer::beer:

Click to collapse



cheers! 







:good:


----------



## chrism.brunner (Jan 27, 2013)

Stop The World.    Extreme.

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97TqWlu2f30&feature=youtube_gdata_player


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 27, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Evanescence - Bring me back to life

Click to collapse



Amazing song 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




XxLordxX said:


> A Metallica fan who didn't listen Battery isn't a Metallica fan
> Anyway give Helloween a try, I love their music, I recommend Keeper of The Seven Keys Pt 2 album  Their best one!
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



True, that.
I heard Halloween. Really liked it. Who's the guitarist?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LavLab (Jan 27, 2013)

Noise/Girl 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 27, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Evanescence - Bring me back to life

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Suicide Silence - You Only Live Once (So Just Go Fuqing Nuts)

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 27, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Amazing song
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends of the song, if you listened an album from 1983-1992 it was Kai Hansen and Michael Weikath (my 2 favorite composers ), 1992-2000 Roland Grapow and Michael Weikath and 2000-nowadays Sascha Gerstner and Michael Weikath 

Which album did you listen?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 27, 2013)

Going German today :beer:


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2013)

Spectrum
Florence + the Machine


----------



## Arcano (Jan 27, 2013)

Nothing. I love silence.


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 27, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Spectrum
> Florence + the Machine

Click to collapse



Calvin Harris remix? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## schwarma (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been on a huge Mumford & Sons kick lately...


----------



## m0cha5hake (Jan 27, 2013)

mfsr98 said:


> Calvin Harris remix?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have you heard the Weeknd remix of  Shake It Out? That and the XX remix for You've Got The Love are my two favorite Florence remixes. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mfsr98 (Jan 27, 2013)

master5hake said:


> Have you heard the Weeknd remix of  Shake It Out? That and the XX remix for You've Got The Love are my two favorite Florence remixes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, I didn't. I will now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jan 28, 2013)

Kamelot: Sacrimony ( Angel of Afterlife)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2013)

Freak on a leash
Korn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebornoflight (Jan 28, 2013)

Live - Lightning Crashes.

Love that band!

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda-developers app.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf_7mEPMIAc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 28, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

You give love a bad name - Bon Jovi


----------



## MBQ_ (Jan 28, 2013)

If you guys don't know who he is,  do yourself a favor and look him up.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lukasz050 (Jan 28, 2013)

**

Zelda music


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 28, 2013)

Dream Theater - Finally Free

(This song is so freakin amazing! Principally Portnoy drum solo at the end)

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

W&W's live set, recorded at Nature One 2012.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 28, 2013)

Wretch by Protest The Hero.  Instrumental version.


----------



## nitrous² (Jan 28, 2013)

The same as in my signature.


----------



## MunkyButt (Jan 28, 2013)

Satisfied - Aranda

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 28, 2013)

some middle eastern prog for now...






:good:


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jan 28, 2013)

Bloodlust - The Browning 

One of my faves


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 30, 2013)

:good:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

Flux Pavilion's new EP "Blow the Roof".

Good ****.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Jan 30, 2013)

MGK- MACHINE GUN KELLY Detroit bad*** spits fire....

Sent from my primoc using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Flux Pavilion's new EP "Blow the Roof".
> 
> Good ****.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



So, they allow Asshole, but not sh*t?  Strange site this is.:cyclops:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

I expected it to be censored when I first made it my sig, lol.

All I meant was this, though.





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 30, 2013)

Crossroads - Bone thugs n harmony 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Jan 30, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Crossroads - Bone thugs n harmony
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Big up to that i love that song

The train from out side

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I expected it to be censored when I first made it my sig, lol.
> 
> All I meant was this, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you do make a compelling point good sir.:good:


----------



## cy0126 (Jan 30, 2013)

you are not alone


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Listening to Akon!! 

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## aguemovil (Jan 30, 2013)

Vetusta Morla


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Jan 30, 2013)

White walls -macklemore

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 30, 2013)

Queen - One Vision

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jan 30, 2013)

Now at Dagabaaz re

Press the thanks button 
Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 30, 2013)

Marilyn Manson - Heart Shaped Glasses. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## doubledduarte (Jan 30, 2013)

Toro Y Moi - Say That


----------



## chrism.brunner (Jan 30, 2013)

My kids practicing their recorders....lol.

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 31, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nero - BBC Radio 1 Essential mix, from God knows when.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 31, 2013)

Call it rock and roll - Great White


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 31, 2013)

Track = Destroyer


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nero - BBC Radio 1 Essential mix, from God knows when.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Awesome!

Bassnectar - Bass Head (35Hz Bass Boosted)

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## pefu19 (Jan 31, 2013)

Science lesson by science teacher 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## logonoff (Jan 31, 2013)

Cardigans - My favorite game


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

Carnival of rust- Poets of the Fall

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 31, 2013)

Children of Bodom - Everytime I Die

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## PuffMaN (Jan 31, 2013)

AC/DC - Highway to hell

Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 31, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Children of Bodom - Everytime I Die
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Cheers  

Apocalyptica - Not Strong Enough 

Finnish metal for the win  

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 31, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Cheers
> 
> Apocalyptica - Not Strong Enough
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yea \m/

I like German Metal as well...

Listening to Children of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## deadcpu (Jan 31, 2013)

On the floor

----------------Read If You Have Time----------------
Send From My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100,
HIT thanks if I did Helped you.
 LIFE! It's what you make out of it!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Children of Bodom - Everytime I Die
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Amazing song

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 31, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

Rammstein - Mehr

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 31, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Amazing song
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



For sure it is mister , one of my favorite bands...

Listening to Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence (a HUGE song... Imagine listening 2 times Rush 2112 or 6 times Metallica One, that's the length of it lol)

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 31, 2013)

Metallica - Master of Puppets 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 31, 2013)

The Faceless - Ghost of a Stranger

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Brokn.Down (Jan 31, 2013)

Fade to black - Metallica lml,

Sent from my U8180 using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bob Marley- I can see clearly now

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BlasoKn (Jan 31, 2013)

Im listening house music

Enviado desde mi GT-I9001 usando Tapatalk 2



Enviado desde mi GT-I9001 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 31, 2013)

Suicide Silence - No Pity For A Coward 

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 31, 2013)

RIP Paul Gray \m/






:good:


----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 1, 2013)

Injection - Rise Against


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

The differences between 320kbps mp3 and FLAC.  My music library will end up tripling in size without downloading any new music.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The differences between 320kbps mp3 and FLAC.  My music library will end up tripling in size without downloading any new music.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



And for anyone reading this who really wants to hear the difference, reference monitors are a must.:good:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And for anyone reading this who really wants to hear the difference, reference monitors are a must.:good:

Click to collapse



I don't have reference monitors, but between my B&W P5c headphones and Shure SE215 IEMs, the increase in detail is significant.  I don't like analytical, uber-clean earphones, because I want my head to shake when the bass hits on songs that have notable bass presence.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't have reference monitors, but between my B&W P5c headphones and Shure SE215 IEMs, the increase in detail is significant.  I don't like analytical, uber-clean earphones, because I want my head to shake when the bass hits on songs that have notable bass presence.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Nah dude, I totally agree.  Shure in-ears fall into the category of reference monitors...just of the more portable variety.  I use them myself.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nah dude, I totally agree.  Shure in-ears fall into the category of reference monitors...just of the more portable variety.  I use them myself.

Click to collapse



Nice.

That razor/scooter video from the other day... the song in the background got stuck in my head.  I was forced to obtain it.  Plus, I also love rainy days.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nice.
> 
> That razor/scooter video from the other day... the song in the background got stuck in my head.  I was forced to obtain it.  Plus, I also love rainy days.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Ha cool!  That was such a cool vid.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

While my guitar gently weeps- Beatles/Santana

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## chrism.brunner (Feb 1, 2013)

Amanda. Boston.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## GeekyNitz (Feb 1, 2013)

The bird of Hermes is my name, Eating my wings to make me tame. ☆


----------



## LavLab (Feb 1, 2013)

Bill Laswell  - Sacred System 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MercedesLove (Feb 1, 2013)

Now: Florida- I cry


----------



## ArcticInferno (Feb 1, 2013)

Change is good! Mix by Eos 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

Private investigations - Dire Straits 

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## husam666 (Feb 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



I just googled that, not sure whether to hate you or love you


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 1, 2013)

Eagle Fly Free - Helloween (Amazing song!)
Here's what I'm using to listen it lol:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 1, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Eagle Fly Free - Helloween (Amazing song!)
> Here's what I'm using to listen it lol:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IS THAT AN AMPLIFIER?!!?!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 1, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> IS THAT AN AMPLIFIER?!!?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes that is , actually it's my mom one, my one is too small  and only for guitar... This one I can easily use on my laptop, amazing audio quality .

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Mikelee616 (Feb 1, 2013)

I Remember - Deadmau5 Ft. Kaskade

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 1, 2013)

Beyond This Life - Dream Theater (watching the video actually... Scenes From New York)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

Hit em up - 2pac

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## GeForce06 (Feb 1, 2013)

DJ Gollum feat. DJ Cap - Don't Look Back :good::good:


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 1, 2013)

Temper temper - Bullet for My Valentine. 

"tampon tampon timed to explode " 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## aldoc (Feb 1, 2013)

hobbit bso!


----------



## ronnie498 (Feb 2, 2013)

Cowboy - Kid Rock


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 2, 2013)

YYY

yeah yeah yeahs.

Sent from G2x, CM7 Weekly 1-1-13, Faux 054.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 2, 2013)

Hans Zimmer's soundtrack in The Dark Knight

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2013)

Miss You
Rolling Stones
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MunkyButt (Feb 2, 2013)

The Pride - Five Finger Death Punch

Sent from my intelligent telecommunications device


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 2, 2013)

Found new (to me anyway dub step):

Knife party


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdzQPSN2FvE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And skism (by putting knife party into Pandora)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 2, 2013)

Two Door Cinema Club - Sun

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> Found new (to me anyway dub step):
> 
> Knife party
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ****ing love knife party.

Start by getting these songs:
Zoology
Centipede
Internet Friends
Labrinth - Last Time (Knife Party remix)
Nero - Crush on you (Knife Party remix)

Also, hit their website and download their live debut from Ibiza. Excellent mix.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## robertm2011 (Feb 2, 2013)

Really getting into Ravedeath, 1973 by Tim Hecker... mesmerizing. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Feb 3, 2013)

:good:


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 3, 2013)

Late - Kanye West
Late Registration album

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using xda app-developers app


----------



## firstplace421 (Feb 3, 2013)

i love kanye west! listening to "power" from saints row soundtrack.

Sent from my A9+(Flare S100) using xda premium


----------



## NeptuneKirby (Feb 3, 2013)

touhou stuffs


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 3, 2013)

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive.


----------



## mcluvin1065 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lamborgini angels- lupe fiasco

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 3, 2013)

Dancing in the key of life - Slave f/Steve Arrington 

Sent from the fetal position using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 3, 2013)

Yyz - Rush

"Some of us are providers, some of us are developers, some of us are themers, some of us are porters, some are testers, some are just flashers, askers, followers, and the others are noobs." - zenesis (XDA member)


----------



## kofiaa (Feb 3, 2013)

Some nights - Fun

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 3, 2013)

Some nights I stay up cashing in my bad luck, some nights I call it a draw...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3f1f37 (Feb 3, 2013)

Da T.R.U.T.H - J.I.F.E

Sent from my Venom Infected One X


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 3, 2013)

Dignity - BFMV

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 3, 2013)

Bon Jovi - Have a Nice Day
Been a while

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## cascabel (Feb 3, 2013)

pachelbel's canon in d. seriously. amazing music.

[cAs]


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 3, 2013)

Forever- Drake featuring Lil Wayne, Eminem, Kanye West and remixed by Travis Barker.

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2013)

JadaL - Bye Bye 3azizi


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 3, 2013)

cascabel said:


> pachelbel's canon in d. seriously. amazing music.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Yes, it's a master piece. It was originally the reason I wanted to learn to play  

Rose tattoo - Drop kick Murphys 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bassnectar - Divergent Spectrum EP, now in FLAC for me.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## smokeylt1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ticks and leeches by tool

Sent from my Marvelc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 3, 2013)

Neon Trees - Animal.


----------



## VeNuMuS (Feb 3, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Feb 4, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

Footloose - Kenny Loggins


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Bring Me to Life- Evanescence

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 4, 2013)

OneRepublic -  Secrets


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2013)

Just dance
Lady gaga

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

PERSIMMONS said:


> OneRepublic -  Secrets

Click to collapse



Love that song 

Apologise- One Republic

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 4, 2013)

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------




PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



One of my favorite songs =D


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2013)

Pyro
Kings of leon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneck_666 (Feb 4, 2013)

50 shades of grey audio book spoken by Gilbert Gottfried

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello Atom (Revolvr bootleg) - Martin Solveig & Dragonette vs nari and milani

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar said:


> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This  I saw them in concert just last december in Metropool in Hengelo.  

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Bring Me to Life- Evanescence
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



+1

&
In the end
Pushing me away
Lost in the echo
By myself
Somewhere I belong
Crawling
Castle of glass
-Linkin park
Dunno how some songs got deleted 
Gonna take them back ASAP


----------



## Ev1dence (Feb 4, 2013)

At the moment?






*eargasm*


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 4, 2013)

Currently listening to




        Give me a sign , crawl, I will not bow :Breaking Benjamin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjwFe6okyUw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVo4jeO-YTQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3fl-wUv3Wg


Signature



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

Rammstein - Wollt Ihr das Bett in Flammen sehen? Live demo from Saalfeld 1994

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> +1
> 
> &
> In the end
> ...

Click to collapse



Which music player is that in the ss

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Which music player is that in the ss
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's PowerAmp 
Let it Be-The Beatles

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> It's PowerAmp
> Let it Be-The Beatles
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Is that a special theme or something 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## miksu103 (Feb 4, 2013)

Monster - Professor Green


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is that a special theme or something
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. It's just the built in black neon theme but with a custom font.

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 4, 2013)

Still one of their finest
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> No. It's just the built in black neon theme but with a custom font.
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Xperia S font
From xperia NXT™ mod







X8invisible said:


> Still one of their finest
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SDE or xperia nxt series phone??


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Xperia S font
> From xperia NXT™ mod
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Themed TouchWiz by me





*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 4, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Themed TouchWiz by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean this music player
From SDE OR xperia nxt phone


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 4, 2013)

P!nk ft. Nate Ruess - Just Give Me a Reason


----------



## RussianBoots (Feb 4, 2013)

Ccr

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 4, 2013)

RussianBoots said:


> Ccr
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium

Click to collapse



Credence?


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Black hole sun- Soundgarden

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Super massive black hole-Muse

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## abhi7395 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lp in the end...


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Foo fighters- the pretender

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

Rammstein - Tier

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## lopman (Feb 4, 2013)

Dmx - goodbye

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wolfgang Gartner - Space Junk

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2013)

Cosmic Love
Florence + the Machine


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 5, 2013)

Of Monsters and Men - Mountain Sound

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Feb 5, 2013)

Doin' Just Fine - boys 2 Men

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 5, 2013)

Freeway-It's A Good day 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

In the shadows The rasmus

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rammstein - du hast

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 5, 2013)

Chasing the sun-the wanted
Victimized -linkin park
(Non-veg)-Yo yo honey singh
Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RicAndroid (Feb 5, 2013)

Chevelle's Face to the Floor.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using xda premium


----------



## codecaine21 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drake - shot for me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Kastro1784 (Feb 5, 2013)

Juelz santana god will'n mixtape 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## VeNuMuS (Feb 5, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> This  I saw them in concert just last december in Metropool in Hengelo.
> 
> Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. I wish they came to California in would live to go see them

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Feb 5, 2013)

Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## #WB (Feb 5, 2013)

Godsmack | Love-Hate-Sex-Pain |


----------



## radziwoj (Feb 5, 2013)

ZZ TOP - I gosta get paid


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Turn the page- Metallica

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 5, 2013)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## LavLab (Feb 5, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## uur35 (Feb 5, 2013)

Azer Bülbül - Üzülmedim ki 

v=zMj37f1E0nQ


----------



## og2883 (Feb 5, 2013)

South park Mexican 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 5, 2013)

Antichrist Superstar - Marilyn Manson (Full Album, courtesy of Kat)

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2013)

Silence would be nice.
Sigh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayRokk (Feb 5, 2013)

Underwater - Bassnectar

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

jayRokk said:


> Underwater - Bassnectar
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. I recently got nearly all their EPs in flac.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Feb 5, 2013)

I play dead,  Demon Hunter


----------



## galaxys (Feb 6, 2013)

Highway Star (live) - Deep Purple


----------



## PureLogic (Feb 6, 2013)

once you die there's no coming back...






:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

Lake of fire
Nirvana

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iGlock (Feb 6, 2013)

*TRAP!*

http://www.mixcloud.com/iGlock/


----------



## Wahlburg (Feb 6, 2013)

Beastie Boys - Check your Head.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

Michael Mind - Ride Like the Wind

J. Rabbit - mistadobilina

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Feb 6, 2013)

All over you by live

________________________________________
 Sent from GT-6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 6, 2013)

Jay Lumen & Gary Beck - Strange Fruit (Original Mix)


----------



## Notorious (Feb 6, 2013)

Taylor Swift - Starlight

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Feb 6, 2013)

Ed sheeran - the a team

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




evo4gnoob said:


> Taylor Swift - Starlight
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I like her song, I knew you were trouble

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 6, 2013)

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Holy crap.......this band called Nickelback I found on a social networking site called Facebook...damn, have you guys checked it out??:victory:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holy crap.......this band called Nickelback I found on a social networking site called Facebook...damn, have you guys checked it out??:victory:

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2GZDjQTHGQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## qurshot (Feb 6, 2013)

uur35 said:


> Azer Bülbül - Üzülmedim ki
> 
> v=zMj37f1E0nQ

Click to collapse



Oh that's one of my favorites


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2GZDjQTHGQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yes.  Win.:fingers-crossed::highfive::highfive::highfive::victory:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm listening to Stewie's laugh from Family Guy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes.  Win.:fingers-crossed::highfive::highfive::highfive::victory:

Click to collapse



When I saw the word Nickelback, that clip instantly popped in my head. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> When I saw the word Nickelback, that clip instantly popped in my head. :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Godsmack is amazing.  So heavy.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Godsmack is amazing.  So heavy.

Click to collapse



Now there's a good band. Their drummer is kick ass, and if you've seen em live, then you know the vocalist is as well. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Now there's a good band. Their drummer is kick ass, and if you've seen em live, then you know the vocalist is as well.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Wait a fukin minute.....I just found this band called Creed....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wait a fukin minute.....I just found this band called Creed....

Click to collapse



Make it stop! Nobody had thought about them for YEARS. It was like the "other game". Now you made us all lose!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ha! I hope you read it wrong and meant CCR.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha! I hope you read it wrong and meant CCR..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



CCR?   CreedCreedRocks?

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

Blind In Texas - WASP


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> CCR?   CreedCreedRocks?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------
> 
> Blind In Texas - WASP

Click to collapse



Ha I had to pause and think about that for a second. 

One last song before I crash.
Opera Diabolicus - The 13th Guest

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 6, 2013)

Hold the line - white buffalo 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Hold the line - white buffalo
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



I drank many beers with mr White Buffalo in Malibu.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I drank many beers with mr White Buffalo in Malibu.

Click to collapse



Pretty awesome.. Juding by his Facebook like page seems he has been getting around lately.. Hope he continues.. I really like his work 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## PureLogic (Feb 6, 2013)

:good:


----------



## uur35 (Feb 6, 2013)

qurshot said:


> Oh that's one of my favorites

Click to collapse



s.a are u forum Turkey ? 

info for non Turkish friends  '' Azer Baba (Father Azer) was found dead in an hotel room in 2012. He was one of the most famous arebesk singers in Turkey. Allah rahmet eylesin.  RIP Azer Baba.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

Holy hell, how have I not seen this thread before??

Right now I'm into: Grizzly Bear, Animal Collective, Sufjan Stevens 

Btw, I'm not a huge rap/hip hop fan but "money trees", by Kendrick Lamar is boss, great beat, great hook 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## mmichal2 (Feb 6, 2013)

thank you for the The White Buffalo - never heard before, nice


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 6, 2013)

OneRepublic - All We Are 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

Wish you were here.
Incubus

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 6, 2013)

My music player isn't working-___-

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soybi (Feb 6, 2013)

Coheed and Cambria's new album

The Afterman: Descension




*soybi*


----------



## Trarry (Feb 6, 2013)

*Linkin Park* - _Castle of Glass_


----------



## Starang (Feb 6, 2013)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## Nalin12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lil Wayne - Tha Carter IV

Blunt Blowin, Megaman ....6 Foot 7 Foot


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



That's some awesomesauce right there. You Sir, can haz cookie. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> That's some awesomesauce right there. You Sir, can haz cookie.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....

Click to collapse



Amazing band, its a shame they split. Although the front man, Jeff Mangum is on a solo tour this year. Still not the same though 

BTW, that album is in my top 5, all time! Brilliant!

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK-sSQmBVbI
Allen Stone - The Wind


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Audioslave - Like a Stone

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice to know you
Incubus

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Audioslave - Like a Stone
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Great song!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wintersleep - Miasmal Smoke & The Yellow Bellied Freaks (amazing drums in this track )

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## galaxys (Feb 7, 2013)

What in the World (LOW album) - David Bowie (with Brian Eno & Iggy Pop)


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nero- Welcome Reality


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 7, 2013)

Divine Heresy - Bleed the Fifth

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## PureLogic (Feb 7, 2013)

:good:


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 7, 2013)

The Fray - Rainy Zurich 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 7, 2013)

Alanis Morissette - Ironic (Acoustic Version)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Nero- Welcome Reality

Click to collapse



The song or album? Both are awesome :thumbup:

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## tsg89 (Feb 7, 2013)

Chevelle- same old trip 

Sent from my HTC One VX using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

My 3 year old singing ganham style

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> My 3 year old singing ganham style
> 
> _ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
> (Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _

Click to collapse



But it's listening thread

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> But it's listening thread
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And that's what I'm listening to 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And that's what I'm listening to
> 
> _ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
> (Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _

Click to collapse



U should have mentioned Thad before

Tonight I'm loving you - Enrique iglaseus
Love the way you lie- eminem

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

All I do is win

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sigur Rós | Untitled #3


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 7, 2013)

Notorious BIG- Warning 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Sjflowerhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Notorious BIG- Warning
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Biggie  what's beef.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2013)

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## LavLab (Feb 7, 2013)

Skinny Puppy 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## imobileface (Feb 7, 2013)

set fire to the rain form Adele


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Money-Pink Floyd

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thomaz Krauze feat. Lostcause - Waiting Up (Original Mix)


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 7, 2013)

Skillet : Monster




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## #WB (Feb 7, 2013)

N.W.A | The Dayz of Wayback |


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Feb 7, 2013)

Heartless , Gardenian 
Amazing album that SHOULD have got more attention..


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 7, 2013)

Gin and Juice
Snoop Dog


----------



## Starang (Feb 7, 2013)

Nirvana Unplugged :good:


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm a man but I love this song:

Santogold - I'm A Lady


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sufjan Stevens - Age of Adz


----------



## turboblaz (Feb 7, 2013)

need to know-wilkinson 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 7, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAOUle5xs6o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 7, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

Rammstein - Hallelujah

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## PureLogic (Feb 8, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 8, 2013)

Ephixa
Some wobbles

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## PERSIMMONS (Feb 8, 2013)

Bruno Mars - When I Was Your Man


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Heartless - Kanye West

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 8, 2013)

Tupac - Hail Mary 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Babydollll (Feb 8, 2013)

Who's gonna save my soul?
Gnarls Barkley


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 8, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Who's gonna save my soul?
> Gnarls Barkley

Click to collapse



Crazy. Gimme Some More


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 8, 2013)

Sleep to dream
Fiona Apple

---------- Post added 8th February 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 7th February 2013 at 11:58 PM ----------




master5hake said:


> Crazy. Gimme Some More

Click to collapse



I like it. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't fear the reaper.. shouldn't even have to name the band. It's a given 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## VeNuMuS (Feb 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Don't fear the reaper.. shouldn't even have to name the band. It's a given
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You know what that song needs? more cowbell 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 8, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sleep to dream
> Fiona Apple
> 
> ---------- Post added 8th February 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 7th February 2013 at 11:58 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Gracious. This is the kind of music I run too: Rock and women serenading my ears.:good::good:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Anthem of Angels - BreakingBenjamin

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 8, 2013)

Face in the sand 
Iron maiden 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## dabeez98 (Feb 8, 2013)

Skrillex - Make it bun Dem


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 8, 2013)

My Morning Jacket - Dondante 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## 404-Not Found (Feb 8, 2013)

Lost in the Echo - Linkin Park

Sent from my X500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PureLogic (Feb 9, 2013)

:good:


----------



## saywhatt (Feb 9, 2013)

Turbulence 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 9, 2013)

JRBX550 said:


> Lost in the Echo - Linkin Park
> 
> Sent from my X500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



<3 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

wanna thank xda? here


----------



## Von Bleaux (Feb 9, 2013)

*..*

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## Mateusz2451 (Feb 9, 2013)

linkin park a place for my head


----------



## EnMoSya (Feb 9, 2013)

Yuna (Malaysian artist)  -  Decorate

:thumbup:


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 9, 2013)

Sad but True - Metallica 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## peter-piranha (Feb 9, 2013)

*AW: What are you listening to?*



zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Layla - Eric Clapton

Gesendet von meinem A500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jashanprt (Feb 9, 2013)

one of the best creed beautiful

funny i have creed rom flashed too

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SImHi16cwqc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 9, 2013)

Music I didnt pay for! 

Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Jimtsoumas (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## boborone (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Jay Rock (Feb 9, 2013)

Architects - Rise Against


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

Man in the box
Alice in Chains


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Man in the box
> Alice in Chains

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Awesome song. Awesome band. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

Sober
Tool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2013)

Kill the Noise - Kill Kill Kill EP

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 10, 2013)

Stayin Alive - Beegees

 Yes, _very_ funny people, joke's over. It's carneval, not halloween.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

http://youtu.be/xrBAYD4kmPo


----------



## akenx4 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mardy Bum -Arctic Monkeys


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 10, 2013)

Fiction-Avenged Sevenfold

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## arif41 (Feb 10, 2013)

Give me a sign - Breaking Benjamin

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 10, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Give me a sign - Breaking Benjamin
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini

Click to collapse



Yeah great song:thumbup:




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

You've got the love
Florence + the Machine


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 10, 2013)

Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Great song! :thumbup:


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 10, 2013)

The BAFTAs.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

Astro-Creep: 2000 (the whole album)
White Zombie


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse



Nice song title. :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuuits (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

Till I Collapse - Eminem

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2013)

Wasting my time
Taryn Manning (Boomkat)


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## arif41 (Feb 11, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Yeah great song:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you're like breaking benjamin too ?

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 11, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> So you're like breaking benjamin too ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini

Click to collapse



Yeah ! Awesome band 
I will not bow is one of their best songs, most of their songs are great.



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Crooked Timber (Feb 11, 2013)

Kind of liking the new Ramlord. PWYL Blackened Crust i suppose...genre classifications are awful but just they play something akin to really evil rock 'n' roll

hypaethralrecords.bandcamp.com/album/crippled-minds-sundered-wisdom


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 11, 2013)

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 11, 2013)

Freeway - Real sh*t

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## 4catalyst2cI (Feb 11, 2013)

Zombie - e40, tech & lynch

sent from the death star.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 11, 2013)

Metallica - One

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 11, 2013)

Nothing. Cause some asshole took my iPod. But on my phone I'm listening to Abu Dubby by Tomba

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Frontline - Pillar


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Uprising-Muse

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

Ball and biscuit
White stripes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 12, 2013)

New Life - Nero

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 12, 2013)

Exphixa

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 12, 2013)

Souvlaki by Slowdive


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

More human than human
White zombie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 12, 2013)

Klak Tik - Reborn

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Zombie - The Cranberries

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dressed To Kill - New Found Glory

Sent from my ST15i


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 12, 2013)

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 12, 2013)

Let's go all the way - Sly Fox

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Still a soldier

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Wahlburg (Feb 12, 2013)

My Name Is by eminem


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 12, 2013)

Nas - One Mic 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Cundis (Feb 12, 2013)

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium


----------



## 404-Not Found (Feb 13, 2013)

Burn it Down - Linkin Park

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanni7345 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lick the rainbow - mord fustang

Sent from my watermelon running jelly bean 4.2.1


----------



## PureLogic (Feb 13, 2013)

:good:


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2013)

Khalil - Dawgg (Original Mix)


----------



## #WB (Feb 13, 2013)

Mudvayne | Happy? |


----------



## bclark (Feb 13, 2013)

Mogwai - whole "Hardcore Will Never Die, But You Will" album


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 13, 2013)

Not Meant To Be - Theory Of A Deadman

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindstormsguy (Feb 13, 2013)

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Monochromatic stains

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Will_Xda (Feb 13, 2013)

I shot the sheriff -Bob Marley

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## orion877 (Feb 13, 2013)

*The new Foals album is so great*


----------



## Kwaska (Feb 13, 2013)

City Don't Cry - Jimmy Page & Robert Plant


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 13, 2013)

Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen. Ah, bliss

Sent from Tetsusaiga


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 13, 2013)

Michael Jackson- Billy Jean

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't Cry- Guns and Roses

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 13, 2013)

I think their new album is fairly good! ArmorD approves. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 13, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I think their new album is fairly good! ArmorD approves.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Agreed :thumbup:

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 13, 2013)

ZZ-Top - Sharp dressed man

Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 13, 2013)

Tell me - Toni Braxton 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## Will_Xda (Feb 13, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I think their new album is fairly good! ArmorD approves.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Yeah downloaded it yesterday surprised how good it was
Gonna listen to all of it tomorrow 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXefkECoL6k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 14, 2013)

It's alright - Chante Moore 

Sent from the fetal position using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## bodom_hc (Feb 14, 2013)

Infant annihilator 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 14, 2013)

bodom_hc said:


> Infant annihilator
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I posted a video for that a few pages back :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Come home - One Republic

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## bclark (Feb 14, 2013)

Brand New - Jesus

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brodypie (Feb 14, 2013)

Ten Thousand Fists Macklemore 

sent from my unlocked and overclocked Note 2


----------



## bodom_hc (Feb 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I posted a video for that a few pages back :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nice to see some other people with same taste in music for once, ha

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mgk (machine gun Kelly) - see my tears

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I60L-sTfMC0&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
even if you're not a rap fan, give it a listen, his music is inspiring and powerful... helped me get through some really rough times

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM -


----------



## 404-Not Found (Feb 14, 2013)

Apologize-OneRepublic

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vrwmiaris1 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Απ: What are you listening to?*

I'm listening radio

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 14, 2013)

Ice Cube-today was a good day 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFp7q-IJqno&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Super massive black hole- Muse

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 14, 2013)

Lick the balls - Slick Rick 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 14, 2013)

Deerhoof.



Not to be confused with Camel Toe.  :silly:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 14, 2013)

Baby Come Back - KillParis

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## VeNuMuS (Feb 14, 2013)

Amaranthe - The Nexus 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Like a rolling stone- Bob Dylan

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> Super massive black hole- Muse
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse




chalak said:


> Like a rolling stone- Bob Dylan
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



You have a good taste bro, I salute you







*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> You have a good taste bro, I salute you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, bro. 
I Love that song!

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## erwinpiero (Feb 14, 2013)

Coldplay

Sent from my EndeavorU using xda premium


----------



## uur35 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 14, 2013)

Guns 'n rozes - knocking on heavens door

Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKeQjApeiLg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 14, 2013)

_ Is the chemical aftertaste the reason why people eat hot dogs, or is it some kind of bonus?
Neil Gaiman _


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Fake It - Seether

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------

Let It Die - Three Days Grace

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 14, 2013)

*AW: What are you listening to?*

Macklemore- Thrift shop 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 3 (Closed Beta)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJFXcAXzgsg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## VeNuMuS (Feb 15, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 15, 2013)

We Were Promised Jet Packs - It's Thunder And It's Lightning 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## erad1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Brena~ --- A perfect circle     They are such a shamefully underrated and underappreciated group.
http://youtu.be/uX39uHKAZHo


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Striptease - Hinder


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 15, 2013)

745-heart of the enemy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MikeCriggs (Feb 15, 2013)

Tapatalked with Maguro unicorn swag.


----------



## shahkam (Feb 15, 2013)

Tiesto - pair of Dice and Swedish House Mafia - Don't you worry Child.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

You found me- The Fray

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Feb 15, 2013)

Nadia ali - rapture

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## gandharva (Feb 15, 2013)

Audiobook: The Wheel of Time - The Eye of the World :good:


----------



## ROFLkopter (Feb 15, 2013)

Nickleback - Far Away

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

ROFLkopter said:


> Nickleback - Far Away
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Great song.

Wings- Macklemore


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 15, 2013)

Bittersweet Symphony : Verve


----------



## prime_225 (Feb 15, 2013)

Walk This way -- Run D.M.C


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

November rain - Guns and Roses 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## MelWik (Feb 15, 2013)

Michael McCann - Icarus - Main Theme (Deus Ex Human Revolution Original Soundtrack)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 15, 2013)

Criminal
Fiona Apple


----------



## VeNuMuS (Feb 15, 2013)

bassie1995 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. 

Black Dahlia Murder : What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 15, 2013)

Avatar said:


> Nice.
> 
> Black Dahlia Murder : What a Horrible Night to Have a Curse
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awww yeah. Listened to some off Awakened after TBDM .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yippee38 (Feb 15, 2013)

The Unholy - Savatage (came up on random on mpd)

But by the time I was able to get a good Captcha verification, it was.....

No More Tears - Ozzy

But newbie flood control is on, so by the time I could actually edit this post, it was.....

Angelo Salutante - Stonehenge


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 15, 2013)

Stairway To Heaven- Led Zeppelin B|


----------



## LavLab (Feb 15, 2013)

Jake Slazenger 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## gernie (Feb 15, 2013)

incubus - talks shows on mute. "Come One Come All Into Ninetine Eigthyfour" C.O.C.A.I.N.E.


----------



## RicAndroid (Feb 15, 2013)

The Deftones. Minerva....pure art, IMO.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using xda premium


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Groove Armada - Chiringuito Mix


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 16, 2013)

orb3000 said:


> Groove Armada - Chiringuito Mix

Click to collapse



Nice :thumbup:

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## shahkam (Feb 16, 2013)

Any tiesto fans ??

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## lucifero13 (Feb 16, 2013)

Blue Stahli - The Pure and the Tainted


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAXPUN2z2CE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VeNuMuS (Feb 16, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 16, 2013)

That's a cool CD.

I'm doing cyan Pandora right now. Coota Bang and Archie Lee. With chamillionaire, Paul wall, and slim thug pretty much sold out. And, Lew hawk dead. Coota's arguably the best rapper in the swishahouse. Maybe in general

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (Feb 16, 2013)

Tupac amaru shakur is the best rapper... Enough said.

I stated "is" because he still is even tho hes gone..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

shahkam said:


> Tupac amaru shakur is the best rapper... Enough said.
> 
> I stated "is" because he still is even tho hes gone..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I concur


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 16, 2013)

Devin the Dude - Get High


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 16, 2013)

After Me The Deluge by Deerhoof.


----------



## Will_Xda (Feb 16, 2013)

Recluse(Nero remix) - Plan B


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

Freak on a leash
Korn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 16, 2013)

Those dogs - En Vogue 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 16, 2013)

Shearwater - Castaways 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the terrordome
Public Enemy


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 16, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Criminal
> Fiona Apple

Click to collapse



Love Fiona. You like her latest album?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Love Fiona. You like her latest album?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Haven't heard it yet. I'm going to give it a listen though
My favorite song from her is Shadowboxer followed by Never is a promise.



Also, listening to:
Aerials
System of a down

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 16, 2013)

Changes - Black Sabbath

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## goma14 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bjork's Debut album. :daydream:


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 16, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Haven't heard it yet. I'm going to give it a listen though
> My favorite song from her is Shadowboxer followed by Never is a promise.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its very good, but different than her prior material. Its not as "poppy". Its a bit slower and deserves a "closer" listen. Maybe even a few times through to appreciate it. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Its very good, but different than her prior material. Its not as "poppy". Its a bit slower and deserves a "closer" listen. Maybe even a few times through to appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Will do





Also:
Stellar
Incubus

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andogeek10 (Feb 16, 2013)

Castle Of Glass - Linkin Park


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 16, 2013)

In the End- Linkin Park

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ange1BgLz (Feb 16, 2013)

Megadeth - Sweating Bullets


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Feb 16, 2013)

Ange1BgLz said:


> Megadeth - Sweating Bullets

Click to collapse



Been years since i heard that tune. Thanks...... Ill join you. 

MD: Sweating Bullets

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 16, 2013)

chalak said:


> Changes - Black Sabbath
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



I salute you once more, rock on bro \m/






*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 16, 2013)

Mmm.. Black sabbat... I like!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## 3mkcee (Feb 16, 2013)

All or Nothing - Theory of a Deadman.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## derPianist (Feb 16, 2013)

*AW: What are you listening to?*


----------



## Fahad M. (Feb 16, 2013)

Skylarking - BT

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

Like a stone
Audioslave


----------



## onebornoflight (Feb 17, 2013)

The Hard Sell - Coheed and Cambria

Sent from my SGH-T699 using the XDA-developers app.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

Bullet in the head
Rage against the machine


----------



## lucifero13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Linkin Park - Castle of Glass


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 17, 2013)

Fade away
Breaking benjamin

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## metmettem (Feb 17, 2013)

*song*

the wanted
lie to me


----------



## onebornoflight (Feb 17, 2013)

Kari Kimmel - Black

Sent from my SGH-T699 using the XDA-developers app.


----------



## "theviper" (Feb 17, 2013)

1973(Album version) - James blunt

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lucifero13 (Feb 17, 2013)

The Beatles - Let it Be


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 17, 2013)

I would say metallica, but chuck norris does not listen to metallica. Metallica listens to chuck norris!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

Sex and candy
Marcy playground


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Feb 17, 2013)

For now,
COMATOSE -SKILLET

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Anthem of the Angels - Breaking Benjamin

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 17, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> For now,
> COMATOSE -SKILLET
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah Good song :thumbup:
Whispers in the dark is also good



sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

Lat lag gaye ....
Race 2 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 17, 2013)

Hookah bar


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 17, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Hookah bar

Click to collapse



Now at Dagabaaz re 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## imobileface (Feb 17, 2013)

Adele , sky fall


----------



## onebornoflight (Feb 17, 2013)

lucifero13 said:


> The Beatles - Let it Be

Click to collapse



Sat up listening to the entire "Let It Be... Naked" disc last night... a work of art! I still like Abbey Road better though lol.

Sent from my SGH-T699 using the XDA-Developers app.


----------



## shahkam (Feb 17, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lat lag gaye ....
> Race 2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Teri yadeein - atif Aslam.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

The sounds of an angry Sparky. :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Feb 18, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Yeah Good song :thumbup:
> Whispers in the dark is also good
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea,
Though I prefer 
HERO -SKILLET

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------




i9100g user said:


> Hookah bar

Click to collapse











Razor! said:


> Lat lag gaye ....
> Race 2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Rofl,did you even think that others might not be having a clue about these songs 
Hindi songs, lmao
Btw
I like 
PANI DA RANG-AYUSHMAN 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## barondebxl (Feb 18, 2013)

2 pac- ambitions az a ridah

Sent from my 3rd Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

Monster :skillet




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

Netsky - Pirate Bay (original mix)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

Oasis  : Wonderwall




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## shahkam (Feb 18, 2013)

barondebxl said:


> 2 pac- ambitions az a ridah
> 
> Sent from my 3rd Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice my all time favorite from him : changes 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 18, 2013)

erad1 said:


> Brena~ --- A perfect circle     They are such a shamefully underrated and underappreciated group.
> http://youtu.be/uX39uHKAZHo

Click to collapse



i have their logo tattooed on my bicep.
Maynard is god.
puscifer haz come out with two new albums.
Tool is slated to release new album this spring. can't wait! 

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pieces of me - Ledisi

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

In pieces - Lp

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2013)

Blackfield - Blackfield


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 18, 2013)

The Who- The Seeker 

The best song on GTA'S Liberty Rock Radio!


----------



## Jottaen (Feb 18, 2013)

At the Drive In - One armed Scissor


----------



## KyleDevlin12 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crazy astronaut - sate 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

my daughter crying


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> my daughter crying

Click to collapse



Awww...hope she stops soon. make her a funny face repeating the following: cucamonga three times :silly:  :good:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Awww...hope she stops soon. make her a funny face repeating the following: cucamonga three times :silly:  :good:

Click to collapse



Lol, that worked for about 10 seconds, she's not feeling well...  and wants to see mommy, we are gonna head that way soon...


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Highway to hell - AC/DC

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 18, 2013)

Dominia: *Mountains of God's Depression* 




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2013)

_   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

Not fade away
First the buddy holly version (original)
Then the Florence + the machine version

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 19, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Not fade away
> First the buddy holly version (original)
> Then the Florence + the machine version
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1 for Buddy Holly. :beer:

Rock you like a Hurricane - Scorpions 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 19, 2013)

Skrillex cinema


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Breakup Party.

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 19, 2013)

Chop suey[_  System of a down_




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> Chop suey[_  System of a down_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

Paint it black
Rolling stones

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 19, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Paint it black
> Rolling stones
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good, good :thumbup:

_ “When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car.” - Will Rogers  _


----------



## Wayne519 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hanger 18 - Megadeth


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

Bhaag D.K Bose - Delhi belly

video games don't make us violent.LAG DOES


----------



## Wayne519 (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 19, 2013)

Ich will - Rammstein

Sent from my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 19, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> +1 :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+2

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Feb 19, 2013)

Brown rang by honey Singh

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 19, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Brown rang by honey Singh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Ayye hayye
You've lost some of the respect I had for you 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 19, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Brown rang by honey Singh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

video games don't make us violent.LAG DOES


----------



## LavLab (Feb 19, 2013)

Black Moth Super Rainbow 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## NeoLocutus (Feb 19, 2013)

Epica - Unleashed

I love Simone. Enough said.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 19, 2013)

NeoLocutus said:


> Epica - Unleashed
> 
> I love Simone. Enough said.

Click to collapse



No, you are listening to 10 post spammer, by NoobsRU

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

Hand on the glock
Cypress hill

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bart452 (Feb 19, 2013)

Headhunterz - toulouse


----------



## fthunter (Feb 19, 2013)

Metallica


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 19, 2013)

bart452 said:


> Headhunterz - toulouse

Click to collapse






fthunter said:


> Metallica

Click to collapse





LoopDoGG79 said:


> No, you are listening to 10 post spammer, by NoobsRU
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



True story.jpg

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 19, 2013)

I've just been re living a moment in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ “When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car.” - Will Rogers  _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

Dig
Incubus

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

Sister christian
Night ranger

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spectre3141 (Feb 19, 2013)

*AW: What are you listening to?*

The Island part 1
Pendulum

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Will_Xda (Feb 19, 2013)

Spectre3141 said:


> The Island part 1
> Pendulum
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey spectre you should check out pendulums live in brixton academy album (in the top 5 of their albums IMO)

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 20, 2013)

Mommy Sed (alive at club Nokia) --puscifer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Feb 20, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

Feel good hit of the summer
Queens of the stone age

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alma mater football anthem, can't wait for the season to start 




 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 20, 2013)

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

Doin time
Sublime

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 20, 2013)

Vide Cor Meum - Hannibal score


----------



## lady-27 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love this Band.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 20, 2013)

lady-27 said:


> I love this Band.

Click to collapse



Europe meets Disturbed, okie dokie!


----------



## lady-27 (Feb 20, 2013)

@The SkinnyDrummer
What do you mean

And this Band is from my Country Austria.


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 20, 2013)

Epiphany (I'm Leaving )- Chrisette Michele 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 20, 2013)

lady-27 said:


> @The SkinnyDrummer
> What do you mean
> 
> And this Band is from my Country Austria.

Click to collapse



OK, what I mean is that your first example sounded like a cross between the band Europe (from the 80s) and Disturbed, (from the 90s).

Your second example just sounds like a horrible AC/DC type band from Austria.  

I'm sure you'll disagree, but that's what I hear.


----------



## lady-27 (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay 

Alkbottle is not everyone's taste but this band has had other good songs.

I was born 1977 and still likes to hear the music from that period.
I grew up with.
AC/DC-Manowar-IronMaiden-Motörhead-Alice Cooper-Ozzy-Kind Diamond-Risk and ..........


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 20, 2013)

chalak said:


> Ayye hayye
> You've lost some of the respect I had for you
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse








sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*




---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------

Castle of glass Linkin Park




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 20, 2013)

i9100g user said:


> sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
> Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
> * Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*
> ...

Click to collapse



Linking park's all songs are awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

video games don't make us violent.LAG DOES


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 20, 2013)

Linkin park's Best one is 'in the end':thumbup::thumbup: 

video games don't make us violent.LAG DOES


----------



## hell_lock (Feb 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Linkin park's Best one is 'in the end':thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> video games don't make us violent.LAG DOES

Click to collapse



First english song i heard. In a amv named vegeta in the end

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love by day, Love by night - After 7

Sent from the fetal position using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Will_Xda (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone here listen to above & beyond 
Listening to last years essential mix


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 20, 2013)

hell_lock said:


> First english song i heard. In a amv named vegeta in the end
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



DBZ themed music video
The blue Guy in pic is vegeta
video games don't make us violent.LAG DOES


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

Remedy
Seether

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

You're the Best - Joe Esposito

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 20, 2013)

This song is magical
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfFvOt5GPr8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

Schism
Tool





(@Skinny I listened to this on Pandora One :good: )


----------



## Okluzhion (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Schism
> Tool

Click to collapse



I approve. 

Royal Hunt - An Empty Shell

Sent from my cracksperia Arc


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 20, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Bumerank (Feb 21, 2013)

Paramore - Crushcrushcrush :good:


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 21, 2013)

The Weekend - The Morning 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RicedTea (Feb 21, 2013)

Archimède - Je prends


----------



## loc_luke (Feb 21, 2013)

everlong by foo fighters

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

Gunslinger : Avenged Sevenfold

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## pak-stars (Feb 21, 2013)

katy perry

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

pak-stars said:


> katy perry
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't know Katy Perry was a song. 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

chalak said:


> I didn't know Katy Perry was a song.
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



It's not a song...it's food.







---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

a newly-found Mnemic song....cool song...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

mr_oinkers said:


> junior caldera - what you get

Click to collapse



wrong thread, dipsht.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2013)

Feel good hit of the summer
Queens of the stone age

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's not a song...it's food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha :beer:

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Frankie Feliciano - The Real Thing (Ricanstruction Mix)


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bill Callahan - Eid Ma Clack Shaw


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2013)

Drumming song
Florence + the machine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NuriJ (Feb 21, 2013)

Harlem Shake!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2013)

Ball and biscuit
The white stripes

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

Fly by Night - Rush :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 21, 2013)

Never is a promise
Fiona Apple

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 22, 2013)

Jakk frost.. Beard gang - Beards R Us

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## cashyftw (Feb 22, 2013)

The whole three days grace album  

Sent from my GT-N7105


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

The National - Mr. November


----------



## illegalchaos (Feb 22, 2013)

Point Doom - Buckethead. 

Sent from my SGH-I747


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 22, 2013)

Driver's Seat - Sniff 'n' The Tears
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C0ZmRUudZ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2013)

The Pretender
foo fighters

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeCriggs (Feb 22, 2013)

Iron & Wine

Our Endless Numbered Days

Great album if you're into Folky acoustic stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qurshot (Feb 22, 2013)

Paola Foka-Ftais


----------



## codecaine21 (Feb 22, 2013)

Eminem - as the world turns

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## qurshot (Feb 22, 2013)

>Müslüm Gürses-Nilüfer


----------



## Okluzhion (Feb 22, 2013)

Violent Pornography by System of a Down

Sent from my cracksperia Arc


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 22, 2013)

Headhunterz - hard with style 20

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 22, 2013)

Some chords
Deadmau5

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 22, 2013)

Chin Chin - Toot d'Amore [Eli Remix]


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'klektik skism - II one track


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 22, 2013)

Tera pyaar pyaar pyaar hookah BAr - khiladi 786

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 22, 2013)

Follow Me - Muse

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidian22 (Feb 22, 2013)

Some french music

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## LavLab (Feb 22, 2013)

Skalpel - Polish Jazz 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## pak-stars (Feb 22, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Some chords
> Deadmau5
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



awesome song...love to put this song in my mixes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 22, 2013)

**** tha police - N.W.A

Sent from the fetal position using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## galaxys (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm Wishing on a Star - Rose Royce


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 23, 2013)

300 violin orchestra

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sock it to me - Missy Elliot f/Da Brat

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Feb 23, 2013)

Flight facilities-"Crave You" 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 23, 2013)

Go ahead - Alicia Keys 

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## razorka1977 (Feb 23, 2013)

*music*

RUN D.M.C.-King of Rock


----------



## drewtang (Feb 23, 2013)

Drones over bklyn - El-P

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 23, 2013)

Skin trade - Duran Duran 

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 23, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Some chords
> Deadmau5
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice 

Baauer - Yaow! (Harlem Shake is getting annoying and overrated now)

Sent from my CodeFire'd Desire HD using my thumbs


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

Busy child
The crystal method

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 23, 2013)

Old school - 2pac

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

Heart in a cage
The strokes

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------

Cocaine blues
Johnny cash

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

_  “One good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain.” 
― Bob Marley   _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

Blinding
Florence + the machine

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

_  “One good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain.” 
― Bob Marley   _


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 23, 2013)

I wanna sex you up - Color Me Bad 

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## Andrino (Feb 23, 2013)

some pop music


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 23, 2013)

Tears dont fall - Bfmv

Definitely not the best party I've been in but at least I get to choose the music... 

Lol why am I here anyway 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 23, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Heart in a cage
> The strokes
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Very varied collection you listen to! Out of curiosity, is there any genre you don't listen to?


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 23, 2013)

Gimme the loot - Biggie 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Very varied collection you listen to! Out of curiosity, is there any genre you don't listen to?
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



No. 
I'll listen to any song that either elicits an emotional response or I can enjoy, whether it be melodically, lyrically or both.
I love music. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 23, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> No.
> I'll listen to any song that either elicits an emotional response or I can enjoy, whether it be melodically, lyrically or both.
> I love music.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pretty much how I am, if it reaches out and touched me I'll listen to it...  my wife is a techno junkie, the one music genre I can't stand...


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Pretty much how I am, if it reaches out and touched me I'll listen to it...  my wife is a techno junkie, the one music genre I can't stand...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Well now I'm listening to
More human than human
White zombie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 23, 2013)

Afterlife - Dream Theater 

Amazing song! 

Next in play list: Afterlife - Gamma Ray
Before: Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold

Lol

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

For whom the bell tolls
Metallica

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 23, 2013)

The Dance of Eternity - Dream Theater 

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 23, 2013)

21 Guns - Green Day 

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## pughie (Feb 23, 2013)

Ivory tower - Chilly Gonzalez

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 23, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> For whom the bell tolls
> Metallica
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool! One of the best songs ever!

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Feb 23, 2013)

Through the night by drum sound and bassline Smith 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 24, 2013)

Nero - Crush On You (KillSonik Remix)

Sent from my CodeFire'd Desire HD using my thumbs


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

Hammerhead
The offspring

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

Spectrum
Florence + the machine

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

Legal Tender

Early 90's kickin'...


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

Sofi Needs a Ladder


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

Fire in the water
Feist

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

Ball and biscuit
The white stripes

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

Hands open
Snow patrol

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 24, 2013)

Random Sons Of Anarchy Soundtracks 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Feb 24, 2013)

You Spin Me Right Round by Dead or Alive

Sent from my NFEfied P500


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 24, 2013)

Interpol - Lief Erikson

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

Folsom prison blues
Johnny cash

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

Rock superstar
Cypress hill

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Folsom prison blues
> Johnny cash

Click to collapse



:good::good:
Its all about The Legend of John Henry's Hammer though.


----------



## TwitchyEye (Feb 24, 2013)

Everybody knows that a broken heart is blind


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 24, 2013)

Rise Against re-education




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 24, 2013)

November rain - guns and roses

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

Cochise
Audioslave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Sofi Needs a Ladder

Click to collapse



Nice..

Slipknot - Before I Forget

Sent from my CodeFire'd Desire HD using my thumbs


----------



## Fragless11 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

I listen to Polish hiphop singer, named Pelson and his new album.  

Cheers. 

PS if you want to know more about his music just google fe. Pelson wierny sobie. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9001 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 24, 2013)

Slayer FTW! 





"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## DigginGraves (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## BrockDenker (Feb 24, 2013)

Amazing version. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR enhanced by xda app-developers.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

Yesterday to tomorrow
Audioslave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Feb 24, 2013)

Castle of glass - Linkin Park


----------



## mike253 (Feb 24, 2013)

Home of blues - Lil Wyte ft Miscellanous and Partee

Sent from my XT894 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

Lovestoned
Justin Timberlake


----------



## josip-k (Feb 24, 2013)

Tujamo & plastik funk- WHO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

Come as you are
Nirvana

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Feb 24, 2013)

"Now or Never" by Darren Styles

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 24, 2013)

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

Sex on fire
Kings of leon

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luc.highwalker (Feb 25, 2013)

Shadows - Lindsey Stirling 

Sent from a galaxy far far away.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

Crawl
Kings of leon

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 25th February 2013 at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was 24th February 2013 at 11:35 PM ----------

The phuncky feel one
Cypress hill

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 25, 2013)

Bring me to life - Evanescence

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Eternalty (Feb 25, 2013)

Strange Kind of Woman by Deep Purple


----------



## d.lime (Feb 25, 2013)

The Clash - The Guns of Brixton


When the law break in, how you gonna go?


----------



## Eternalty (Feb 25, 2013)

Waiting for a Girl Like You by Foreigner


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Feb 25, 2013)

Crossing Fields - Lisa

Sent from my NFEfied P500


----------



## TwitchyEye (Feb 25, 2013)

All this machinery making modern music...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 25, 2013)

My wife snore, that is all


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> My wife snore, that is all
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiawen (Feb 25, 2013)

Everyday--Sausalito Foxtrot


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 25, 2013)

Suit and tie - Justin Timberlake f/Jay Z

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 25, 2013)

Nirvana- *The Man who sold the world*




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 25, 2013)

_  “Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go” - Oscar Wilde    _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

The way we swing
Digital underground

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------

Any way you want it
Journey

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Feb 25, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sleigh Bells - A/B Machines

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 25, 2013)

Bar9 - The Beginning. Real dub step. 

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 26, 2013)

Plush (acoustic version) - Stone Temple Pilots 

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Feb 26, 2013)

Somebody I used to know- Walk off the earth

Sent from my NFEfied P500


----------



## justjackyl (Feb 26, 2013)

Letting it shuffle all 5 albums.

"my mind draws lots of blanks actually"


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 26, 2013)

Ballbreaker
AC/DC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

Monster
Kanye West

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 26, 2013)

Bullet For My Valentine - Tears Don't Fall (Part 2)

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## cyanogendroid (Feb 26, 2013)

Danger mouse's grey album 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 27, 2013)

Dokken - Into the Fire

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 27, 2013)

Remedy 
Black Crowes


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Feb 27, 2013)

Karaoke 

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 27, 2013)

Tear Down The Walls - Fastway
After Midnight - Fastway

I bet nobody can guess what movie these songs are from without a Google search 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## galaxy.5 (Feb 27, 2013)

On The Back of Angels - Dream Theater

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Dokken - Into the Fire
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm so not gay but I heart you. 

-YOLO-

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Tear Down The Walls - Fastway
> After Midnight - Fastway
> 
> I bet nobody can guess what movie these songs are from without a Google search
> ...

Click to collapse



Trick or treat soundtrack?   So much win 

-YOLO-

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm so not gay but I heart you.
> 
> -YOLO-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't need to Google that ****,  I had the soundtrack on vinyl. 

-YOLO-

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

You're  killing  me smalls.... I'm trying to remember  the rock star's  name lol

-YOLO-


----------



## i9100g user (Feb 27, 2013)

Comatose,skillet




sent from an Galaxy s3  GT I9300
Running perseus kernel 6 ,  XELLA 4.1.2 leaked build 
 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401
* Dont click,you might regret , I won't be responsible if you brick ur head*


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 27, 2013)

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2013)

fade to black - metallica


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm so not gay but I heart you.
> 
> -YOLO-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew you'd know *\m/*
Believe it or not, I've only met a couple of people who actually knew of Fastway and had actually seen trick or treat. More people need to know about it. 

As for Dokken, they're one of my all time favorites :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 27, 2013)

Youngblood Hawke - Rootless.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chryogenic (Feb 27, 2013)

Shooting Star - Owl City


----------



## hackmate (Feb 27, 2013)

At this moment - Tycho.


----------



## qyaku b (Feb 27, 2013)

When can I see you again -Owl City


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 27, 2013)

The Man Comes Around - Johnny Cash

Good soundtrack for reviewing contracts with my son's school district.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Eternalty (Feb 28, 2013)

Let You Know by Hoobastank

Sent from my Pink Unicorn stable


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2013)

Out of exile
Audioslave

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## NatTheCat (Feb 28, 2013)

Imagine Dragons -  Night Visions 

Yes the whole album..


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2013)

Use somebody
Kings of leon

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Arjav (Feb 28, 2013)

Trouble - coldplay

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Dr.8820 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm leaving baby - Con Funk Shun

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## onebornoflight (Feb 28, 2013)

Blackbird - Alter Bridge

Sent from my SGH-T699 using the XDA-developers app

Wow... and I'm gonna have to go watch some episodes of "The Shield" again... Coldplay's Trouble was the song that played when Corrine left Vic... it was my introduction to that song and SUCH a vivid memory... end of the first season if memory serves, "Circles."


----------



## GortiZ6 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Song*

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2013)

No light, no light
Florence + the machine

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## PermaBanned (Feb 28, 2013)

Gold Guns Girls by Metric

Something Better by Get People


----------



## Okluzhion (Feb 28, 2013)

Empty by Anathema

Sent from my cracksperia Arc


----------



## Raymond199483 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: What are you listening to*

Daughtry break the spell 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2013)

Lightning crashes
Live
'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 1, 2013)

Headstrong by Trapp 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rusty Cage - Johnny Cash

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 1, 2013)

http://youtu.be/c7tzi8wkYgI


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Rusty Cage - Johnny Cash
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Too cold to start a fire I'm diesel, I'm burning dinosaur bones. - best line in the song


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 1, 2013)

Diamonds and pearls - NPG

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## Kastro1784 (Mar 1, 2013)

T.I  -  G session 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Mar 1, 2013)

Liquid Tension Experiment 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 1, 2013)

Beat the devils tattoo
Black rebel motorcycle club
'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 1, 2013)

Daughtry call your name 

sent from my unrooted kindle fire hd


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 1, 2013)

This...


----------



## ronnie498 (Mar 2, 2013)

Back in Black - ac/dc


----------



## grcwar (Mar 2, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Back in Black - ac/dc

Click to collapse



Mas Que Nada - Sergio Mendes feat. Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2013)

Remedy
Black crowes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

Fastway - After Midnight

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 2, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Fastway - After Midnight
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:good::victory::good:


----------



## Dypraxxx (Mar 2, 2013)

Crypsis - The Demand.

Sent from my SlimBean'd Epic 4G Touch


----------



## PermaBanned (Mar 2, 2013)

Art of Noise - Close (to the edit)


----------



## scoffyburito (Mar 2, 2013)

A-Trak & Tommy Trash - Tuna Melt

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 2, 2013)

Santeria
Sublime


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 2, 2013)

Rebecca black in your words


----------



## LavLab (Mar 2, 2013)

DJ Logic 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## cartmenicus (Mar 2, 2013)

How i could just kill a man RATM


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

Helloween - Nabataea

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 2, 2013)

Muse- Feeling Good

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 3, 2013)

Metellica - Wherever I May Roam

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2013)

Folsom Prison Blues
Johnny Cash

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

You can do it
Ice cube

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwitchyEye (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Eternalty (Mar 3, 2013)

The Arms of Sorrow by Killswitch Engage

Sent from my Pink Unicorn stable

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Breaking the Girl by RHCP

Sent from my Pink Unicorn stable


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 3, 2013)

Scene Eight: Spirit Carries On - Dream Theater

Probably the song with one of the best solos I ever listened. Petrucci is amazing!

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## jayRokk (Mar 3, 2013)

Fisticuffs : Turn My Headphones Up lmao
Likes to who ever gets this haha 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## derPianist (Mar 3, 2013)

*AW: What are you listening to?*

This will blow your mind.


----------



## iksu (Mar 3, 2013)

Local hiphop


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 3, 2013)

Criminally Insane - Slayer

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------

Listening to the whole Keeper of The Seven Keys Pt.1, Pt.2 and The Legacy Albums, man I forgot how amazing Helloween was \m/


----------



## 2lines.pl (Mar 3, 2013)

Kraddy - Android Porn


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 3, 2013)

Nightmare-Avenged Sevenfold

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2013)

Super-Charger Heaven
White Zombie


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 3, 2013)

United Abominations - Megadeth
(Listening to the whole album, Megadeth rocks!!)

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## waynekirby (Mar 3, 2013)

Blink 182 - Roller Coaster

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2013)

waynekirby said:


> Blink 182 - Roller Coaster
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using xda premium

Click to collapse



Last cup of sorrow
Faith no more


----------



## jbisana89 (Mar 3, 2013)

waynekirby said:


> Blink 182 - Roller Coaster
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using xda premium

Click to collapse



Missing you by John Waite. Warm Bodies sound track..


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 3, 2013)

Doowutchyalike
Digital Underground

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## RicAndroid (Mar 4, 2013)

Janelle Monae's Dance or Die. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 4, 2013)

Zombie-The Cranberries

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sv: What are you listening to?*

Mortar - Neutron









> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2013)

Man in the box
Alice in chains

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neko-kun (Mar 4, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

Fuuck- Bring Me The Horizon \m/


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 4, 2013)

Washington is Next! - Megadeth

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2013)

Sabbath bloody sabbath
Black Sabbath
'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## NatsuDragneell (Mar 5, 2013)

Big Sean - Guap


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 5, 2013)

Soothsayer - buckethead 

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Zer3s (Mar 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Soothsayer - buckethead
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



n1 :good:


----------



## shakur1992 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wiz Khalifa - Work hard play hard

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 5, 2013)

Shadow Moses by Bring Me The Horizon.
Sempiternal album is freakin' epic.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 5, 2013)

Highway to Hell 


Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 5, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Highway to Hell
> 
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Hell yea!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Shall Ocin - Starting / Tom Budden Remix


----------



## Zer3s (Mar 5, 2013)

hijack - back to brixton


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-Vg2YS-sFE


----------



## DohCanadian (Mar 5, 2013)

Darkness Within - Machine Head


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 5, 2013)

Aces High by Iron Maiden

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 5, 2013)

_  Treat your password like your toothbrush. Don't let anybody else use it, and get a new one every six months. - Clifford Stoll.  _


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNhN6lT-y5U


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 6, 2013)

fumée grise | OFF Recordings Label Night


----------



## trell959 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Notorious (Mar 6, 2013)

Trinidad James- All Gold Everything


----------



## www.android.com (Mar 6, 2013)

*qjbchdf vrnj*

listening a music android blasttttttttttt........................


----------



## trell959 (Mar 6, 2013)

evo4gnoob said:


> Trinidad James- All Gold Everything

Click to collapse



Popped a molly, I'm sweatin

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Notorious (Mar 6, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Popped a molly, I'm sweatin
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2013)

...All the go inbetweens
Silversun pickups

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrism.brunner (Mar 6, 2013)

Tom Petty. Won't Back Down.

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 6, 2013)

Blood Stained by Mnemic :good:


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 6, 2013)

Fascinated - Company B

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_L4Rixya64&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

Blue orchid
The white stripes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 6, 2013)

Iron Maiden - 2 minutes to Midnight

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 6, 2013)

Swimming pools (Drank) - Kendrick Lamar 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Iron Maiden - 2 minutes to Midnight

Click to collapse



Up the Irons!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## BehindTheCurtain (Mar 6, 2013)

I am listening to my neighbor singing in the shower


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 6, 2013)

BehindTheCurtain said:


> I am listening to my neighbor singing in the shower

Click to collapse



LOL.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 6, 2013)

BehindTheCurtain said:


> I am listening to my neighbor singing in the shower

Click to collapse



Is she hot? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 6, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Is she hot?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe it's a he 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 6, 2013)

First Take - Skip Bayless and Stephen A. Smith with sexy ass Cari Champion 

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 6, 2013)

kozaxinan said:


> Thrift shop  -  macklemore & ryan lewis - feat. Wanz

Click to collapse



Damn that's a cold ass honky 

Dodge & Fuski - Sleep (I Need You)

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## marketingmike (Mar 6, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Damn that's a cold ass honky
> 
> Dodge & Fuski - Sleep (I Need You)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't gonna buy the song thrift shop... But **** it was 99 cents!

Sent from my myTouch 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 6, 2013)

marketingmike said:


> I wasn't gonna buy the song thrift shop... But **** it was 99 cents!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol successful troll is sucessful

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 6, 2013)

I will not bow - Breaking Benjamin

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 6, 2013)

Terminal Show by Motörhead

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 6, 2013)

The Cave - Mumford & Sons


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 7, 2013)

Straight from the heart - Con Funk Shun 

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2013)

http://youtu.be/mVQpfoqsY8Q


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 7, 2013)

4evermore - Anthony David f/Algebra 

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2013)

Five feet high and rising
Johnny Cash

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 7, 2013)

The Hold Steady - First Night 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cherish - Madonna 

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 7, 2013)

Lost Ones - J Cole

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Rasa11 (Mar 7, 2013)

Beamed from Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shakur1992 (Mar 7, 2013)

This


----------



## Virgi44 (Mar 7, 2013)

Coskun Simsek mixes...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erwinpiero (Mar 7, 2013)

Sea dreamers by Sting and Indians artist

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 7, 2013)

Feel Good Drag - Anberlin


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2013)

Simple man
Lynyrd Skynyrd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 7, 2013)

Land of confusion 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 7, 2013)

Neutral Milk Hotel- Oh, Comely

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## galaxys (Mar 8, 2013)

Here Comes the Rain Again (extended techno mix - 8 min) - NRC


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2013)

Love lockdown
Kanye West

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00145 (Mar 8, 2013)

Flatbush Zombies - Thug Waffle & MRAZ

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Mar 8, 2013)

Pigface 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 8, 2013)

Hotel California-The Eagles

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2013)

Karma police
Radiohead


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 8, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Hotel California-The Eagles
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



+1 but the live version

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2013)

No excuses
Alice in chains


----------



## Teraclips (Mar 8, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## RJQXCV (Mar 9, 2013)

Pendulum - Witchcraft

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727


----------



## trell959 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 9, 2013)

Baby I like - Shandozia

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2013)

Like a stone
Audioslave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Like a slave
> Audioslave
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



? Like a stone? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 9, 2013)

Some random Iwrestledabearonce song

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 9, 2013)

Passenger - let her go

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> ? Like a stone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah my stupid kb autocorrected my post. Your are correct. I will edit my post.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arif41 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sooner or later and Dear agony by Breaking Benjamin

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Mar 10, 2013)

Now - Paramore

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Mar 10, 2013)

Funeral - Gardenian

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda premium


----------



## Beatray (Mar 10, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

Eminem - Beautiful


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mercedes boy - Pebbles 

Dedicated to Cornelius Percy 

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 10, 2013)

Awake and Alive - Skillet

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## alinux777 (Mar 10, 2013)

Lost - the Mary Onettes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 10, 2013)

Guiding Light - Muse

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tpain I'm in love with a stripper 

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Hompie Dompie (Mar 10, 2013)

my stomach rumbling


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 10, 2013)

The damn kid down the hall screaming all freaking day long!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 10, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> The damn kid down the hall screaming all freaking day long!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



God I would of freaked out

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 10, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> God I would of freaked out
> 
> sent from my minecraft world

Click to collapse



I'm pretty close to beating the crap out of her.. But its a little kid, and not even mine. I can't hit a kid, i'm not like that. But still, it's pretty damn annoying..

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Shallow_1 (Mar 10, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> I'm pretty close to beating the crap out of her.. But its a little kid, and not even mine. I can't hit a kid, i'm not like that. But still, it's pretty damn annoying..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Buzz killa

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2013)

Send the pain below
Chevelle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2013)

Pet
A perfect circle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 11, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 11, 2013)

Pantera - By Demons Be Driven & Becoming

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## drnecropolis (Mar 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Pantera - By Demons Be Driven & Becoming
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



One of my all time favorites

Say it, Don't spray it.


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 11, 2013)

sent from my minecraft world


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 11, 2013)

Two Hearts Together - Neimer


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2013)

Killing in the name 
Rage against the machine 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 11, 2013)

:good:


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 11, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar - B*tch Don't Kill My Vibe


----------



## galaxys (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm Going Home - Ten Years After (Alvin Lee lead guitar wizard who recently passed away Mar 6, 2013) RIP


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 13, 2013)

This





Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## xelectronicax (Mar 13, 2013)

*Music~*

Modern Talking


----------



## 6Seven (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## bsmitty83 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## orangekid (Mar 13, 2013)

Easy Star All-Stars  -  Dub Side of the Moon


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

Lovestoned/I think she knows
Justin Timberlake
'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## jerg (Mar 13, 2013)

punch brothers


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

Edge of the earth 
30 seconds to Mars 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

Sledgehammer
Peter Gabriel

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------







'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 14, 2013)

Trivium - Pull Harder On The Strings Of Your Martyr

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 14, 2013)

bsmitty83 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What do you think of that album? I find it rather good, while lots of people seem to hate it...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




GuyInTheCorner said:


> Trivium - Pull Harder On The Strings Of Your Martyr
> 
> Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
> ________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 14, 2013)

Brand new msi :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 14, 2013)

Harlem shake  

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## eenhadji (Mar 14, 2013)

1979...


----------



## studacris (Mar 14, 2013)

Bassnectar-paging stereophonic


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 14, 2013)

Clap Your Hands Say Yeah - The Skin Of My Yellow Country Teeth 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2013)

Burn the witch
Queens of the stone age

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 15, 2013)

time to kick-start this friday...






:good:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 15, 2013)

Dio - Rainbow in the dark 

This music takes me back 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## xzn (Mar 15, 2013)

All song of... - Muse


----------



## 25scarface (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2013)

State of the art
Gotye

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justjackyl (Mar 15, 2013)

Driver's Seat
Sniff N' The Tears

Sent from my glorified LG pet rock™


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 15, 2013)

Guns n roses - paradise city

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2013)

Blurry
Puddle of Mudd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 15, 2013)

Big poppa
Notorious BIG

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss 
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the terrordome
Public enemy
'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats OK said:


>

Click to collapse



Damn, Dad, I thought the Beach Boys were more your speed.


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 16, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, Dad, I thought the Beach Boys were more your speed.

Click to collapse





Joo knew I like the Lords of Acid, Ministry and Peaches 
Beach Boys are ok sometimes...not as good as the Butthole Surfers tho...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Joo knew I like the Lords of Acid, Ministry and Peaches
> Beach Boys are ok sometimes...not as good as the Butthole Surfers tho...

Click to collapse



I like the way you think.:highfive:

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------


----------



## iankost (Mar 16, 2013)

Iguana (Yoji Biomehanika) - Mauro Picotto


----------



## matgras (Mar 16, 2013)

Private investigations - Dire Straits

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Teraclips (Mar 16, 2013)

im with stupid - static x


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 16, 2013)

Asdfmovie 6 Song 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Asdfmovie 6 Song
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Asdf movie is awesome \m/

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 16, 2013)

Rihanna - Pour It Up


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 16, 2013)

The Doors - People Are Strange

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

Otherside
RHCP

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redmoon_ (Mar 17, 2013)

Two way monolouge - Sondre Lerche

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 17, 2013)

Fade to black
Metallica 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 17, 2013)

The mellow hum of 6 PC fans.


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The mellow hum of 6 PC fans.

Click to collapse



I have 8. I was thinking about going water cooled. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## andronald (Mar 17, 2013)

I like the fact that over half a million people have seen this thread.

I'm listening to the sound of my furnace (nothing at the moment).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777


----------



## pak-stars (Mar 17, 2013)

faded-tyga

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 17, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> I have 8. I was thinking about going water cooled.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I AM watercooled...i have 6 fans as well.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 17, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 17, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



Damn, Miguel....there's no stopping you....Loving your themes lately.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, Miguel....there's no stopping you....Loving your themes lately.

Click to collapse



Thanks man
Glad to see someone with the same tastes in music and themes :beer::beer:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 17, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Thanks man
> Glad to see someone with the same tastes in music and themes :beer::beer:
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



I pay attention....respect to you sir.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 17, 2013)

Behind bars (Dum Ditty Dum Mix) - Slick Rick f/Warren G

Sent from rehab using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 17, 2013)

:good:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 17, 2013)

Nightmare- A7X

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazing song \m/

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## marculous (Mar 17, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k04k5gaog7rc3ql/Screenshot_2013-03-17-12-16-53.png

New albums from

Atoms for peace
Tomahawk
Kmfdm
Puscifer
How to destroy angels
Paul Banks
Sound city
My bloody Valentine

Together in a playlist on shuffle

droid razr/nexus 7


----------



## mrrick (Mar 18, 2013)

*signed


----------



## trell959 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2013)

Shadowboxer
Fiona Apple

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 18, 2013)

*now*
Bottom-tool

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## error625 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hold on
By: GOOD CHARLOTTE


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 18, 2013)

:good:


----------



## evil_sonic (Mar 18, 2013)

*T.E.C.H.N.O*


----------



## trell959 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 18, 2013)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

i need a doctor dubstep remix http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=tzOJNPLQJ-o


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 19, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks like X is coming for ya!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 19, 2013)

my childhood just got 20% cooler http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRFLdvQvBJY


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2013)

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




m0cha5hake said:


> Looks like X is coming for ya!

Click to collapse



Lol 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)

---------- Post added 19th March 2013 at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was 18th March 2013 at 11:43 PM ----------






XD XD XD 
'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 19, 2013)

Damn, these guys are good...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZPaSQZbIrQ


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, these guys are good...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZPaSQZbIrQ

Click to collapse



Wow just wow

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 19, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Wow just wow
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*

Click to collapse



I'm honestly surprised anyone bothered to click the link...it's freaking great.

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

I have goose bumps...


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn, these guys are good...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZPaSQZbIrQ

Click to collapse



Holy crap this is good stuff.... *enchanted feeling*

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

BTW whoever posts on this page is l33t.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

change everything u're....
n everthing u were.....
ur number has been called......


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 19, 2013)

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## xzn (Mar 19, 2013)

we are losing control


----------



## Rasa11 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just learned of this guy last week...  He's awesome. 

Beamed from Galaxy Nexus


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 19, 2013)

ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Kobrax (Mar 19, 2013)

Faget - Korn

Stock ELLA. Jkay Framework. Sent from my Gakaxy S3 using XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 19, 2013)

Latin lingo
Cypress hill
'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 19, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 20, 2013)

Passion Pit - Take A Walk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2013)

Cath...
Death cab for cutie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 20, 2013)

:good:


----------



## trell959 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 20, 2013)

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## ronnie498 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thunderstruck - ac/dc


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 20, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Thunderstruck - ac/dc

Click to collapse



+1 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

Matisyahu - Youth (have a job interview tomorrow, it's somehow motivating)

NIN - Every day is exactly the same (how I usually feel when working, lol)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 21, 2013)

This life
Curtis stigers & the forest rangers 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

You Gotta Fight For Your Right To Party - Beastie Boys


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 21, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 21, 2013)

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 21, 2013)

:good:


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 21, 2013)

AC DC- Shoot to thril(Iron man 2 soundtrack)

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2013)

Touch, peel and stand
Days of the new

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

Requiem for a Tower - Clint Mansell. Oh god I love this.

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2013)

Gary588 said:


> this is port from hd2. you should give credits to Xylograph and all Evervolv team for base rom, not only for kernel.

Click to collapse



Wrong thread?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 21, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Wrong thread??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's been posting crap like that in wrong threads...


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 21, 2013)

I cry alone - The black keys

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Teraclips (Mar 21, 2013)

Wasted Years - Devil Driver (Iron Maiden cover)


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Mar 21, 2013)

Teraclips said:


> Wasted Years - Devil Driver (Iron Maiden cover)

Click to collapse



Whoa!!! Makes me wanna jam some Coal Chamber now. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 22, 2013)

_  The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 23, 2013)

:good:


----------



## HueMann (Mar 23, 2013)

Tunein Radio in Sweden and listening to 91X San Diego, California

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Mar 23, 2013)

I Want More (Cling to Me) [XTence Trence Vocal remix] - Amuka


----------



## fuser1337 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 23, 2013)

Time to Burn - The Rasmus

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 23, 2013)

Teraclips said:


> Wasted Years - Devil Driver (Iron Maiden cover)

Click to collapse



That was horrible.  and I like DD and Coal Chamber.  They shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## pcfighter (Mar 23, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

Phoenix - Daft Punk

Wysłane z mojego Live With Walkman za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## VeNuMuS (Mar 23, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 23, 2013)

Young Jeezy - Trap Or Die

*Now*.. Who's that Lady - Peter White 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 23, 2013)

The Doors - People Are Strange

Hit Thanks if I helped you out
--------------------------------
HTC Desire HD (RCMix Energized)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

Seize the Day - Avenged Seven Fold


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 24, 2013)

Just bought new headphones. Gunslinger - A7X sounds awesome 


Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## pcfighter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

I'm listening to Black Mesa Sountrack. Awesome. 

Wysłane z mojego Live With Walkman za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Will_Xda (Mar 24, 2013)

skrillex-Breakin a sweat (Zedd remix) even though I don't really like that much of his music this ones not bad 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nigdy nie ustepuj- White house ft. HIFI banda
Some polish music but I'm aussie


Sent from NeatROMed Galaxy S II


----------



## Will_Xda (Mar 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Just bought new headphones. Gunslinger - A7X sounds awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



They look pretty nice wouldn't mind getting me some  how much they set you back ?

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 24, 2013)

BatEarsJoe said:


> They look pretty nice wouldn't mind getting me some  how much they set you back ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



About 70 bucks (USD, that is) - Skullcandy Hesh 2

Great sound quality and decent build quality.
Multiple designs and colours available.
Microphone for phone calls.
Travel pouch included.
Comfortable.

I recommend? Yes! 


Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> About 70 bucks (USD, that is) - Skullcandy Hesh 2
> 
> Great sound quality and decent build quality.
> Multiple designs and colours available.
> ...

Click to collapse



*cough cough* waste of money you could of got audio technaci for $67 for the sound quality of beats 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004RO3V7O/ref=mw_dp_sim_ss3?pi=SY125
sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Will_Xda (Mar 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> About 70 bucks (USD, that is) - Skullcandy Hesh 2
> 
> Great sound quality and decent build quality.
> Multiple designs and colours available.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds good I'll look into them, are they flimsy though ?? I got through about 4 skull candy lowrider from random breaking, my house of Marley headphones just broke (better then quality then dre beets IMO) so I'm looking for some newer ones 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 24, 2013)

BatEarsJoe said:


> Sounds good I'll look into them, are they flimsy though ?? I got through about 4 skull candy lowrider from random breaking, my house of Marley headphones just broke (better then quality then dre beets IMO) so I'm looking for some newer ones
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you're willing to pay, Sennheiser is the best IMO

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Will_Xda (Mar 24, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> If your willing to pay, Sennheiser is the best IMO
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Gotta agree with you there

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nezys (Mar 24, 2013)

"Fear of The Dark" by Iron Maiden


----------



## Danielsson (Mar 24, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

linkink park

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 24, 2013)

Faster - Within Temptation


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Lupe fiasco - tilted

Sent from NeatROMed Galaxy S II


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 24, 2013)

Wardruna - Yggdrasil (2013)\01 Rotlaust tre fell.mp3


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 25, 2013)

song - mmmm
singer - mosquito


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 25, 2013)

:good:


----------



## nozz3r (Mar 25, 2013)

Like eating glass - bloc party

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bunglechunk (Mar 25, 2013)

Scenes From An Italian Restaurant - Billy Joel 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 25, 2013)

Wrong way
Sublime
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Mar 25, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Sent from my One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tricked me into swiping up on my notification bar. I thought it was mine.

Gama Bomb : The Fortified Zone.

evo


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 26, 2013)

Never scared - Bone crusher 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 26, 2013)

Lucky Star (anime) opening 

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 26, 2013)

B-sides and rarities album of muse with Sony's Sound Enhancements, pure awesomeness





Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Occasus (Mar 26, 2013)

Listening currently to the song "Third Eye" from Tool, using MusicBee.


----------



## eugenerudenko (Mar 26, 2013)

Budgie - You're the best thing in my life since the powder milk.


----------



## ronnie498 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheap sunglasses - ZZtop


----------



## vulcinator (Mar 27, 2013)

Panic Station - Muse :good:


----------



## lilbigdude1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Eminem-lose yourself

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## thedudejdog (Mar 27, 2013)

Occasus said:


> Listening currently to the song "Third Eye" from Tool, using MusicBee.

Click to collapse



My girlfriend hates that song. 

Mostly because I start screaming "prying open my third eye" randomly throughout the day. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 27, 2013)

C'mon let me ride- Skylar Grey

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## scarsofapathy (Mar 27, 2013)

Rescue Me - Slaughterhouse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 27, 2013)

We Die Young by Alice In Chains


----------



## Dr.8820 (Mar 27, 2013)

Telephone love - JC Lodge 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 27, 2013)

Machine Gun Funk - Notorious BIG

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## TwitchyEye (Mar 27, 2013)

Their best album ever.


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 27, 2013)

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 27, 2013)

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## LavLab (Mar 27, 2013)

Naked City 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 27, 2013)

You guys seriously have to listen to this. His voice is amazing, the lyrics soulful and just pure love. The piano just makes the song,combined with his voice just WOW! Great mix of all his songs in a new way, HIGHLY reccomend you listen to him, especially this one song 

Bombs & Bottles - Bare



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulud4ykW1cI


Hit Thanks if I helped you out
--------------------------------
HTC Desire HD (RCMix Energized)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)


----------



## HueMann (Mar 28, 2013)

At work in Sweden listening to 91X San Diego with Tunein Radio.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JGBE50 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dream by the Blue Sky Riders. Makes me feel good.

Enviado desde mi A500 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirk (Mar 28, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> *Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*

Click to collapse



Good music! :good:

I'm in the mood for Iron Maiden for some reason!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 28, 2013)

Blue orchid
The white stripes
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Mar 28, 2013)

Napalm Death - Scum 
.... a grindcore  classic.

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Julian. (Mar 28, 2013)

Nirvana - Pen Cap Chew


----------



## decadan1977 (Mar 28, 2013)

bastille

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## onebornoflight (Mar 28, 2013)

Bohemian Rhapsody (O.G. Mix) - Puscifer

Sent from my SGH-T699 using xda-developers app


----------



## HueMann (Mar 28, 2013)

At home now and still listening to 91X ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 29, 2013)

Anata - The Conductor's Departure

Awesome stuff. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 29, 2013)

Time from the Inception soundtrack.
Also mixed in that playlist that was just on was Rinzler from the Tron soundtrack.

          Sent from my Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
 I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## Will_Xda (Mar 29, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> Time from the Inception soundtrack.
> Also mixed in that playlist that was just on was Rinzler from the Tron soundtrack.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fuarrrk

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pack Of Themes (Mar 29, 2013)

Disclosure - Latch feat. Sam Smith :laugh:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 29, 2013)

Took me ages to find the explicit album edit, but it was worth it for all the memories! 

The Crystal Method - Born Too Slow



Hit Thanks if I helped you out
--------------------------------
HTC Desire HD (RCMix Energized)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Mar 29, 2013)

Madhouse by ANTHRAX

evo


----------



## studacris (Mar 29, 2013)

Lol I've been listening to the new clutch album like 3 times a day all week.


----------



## HueMann (Mar 29, 2013)

My wife. .. :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Notorious (Mar 30, 2013)

Lil Wayne ft Drake- Love me


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2013)

Sparky talking to himself.
Something about me being (something that rhymes with pour) and going out and beating someone's face in. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rasa11 (Mar 30, 2013)

Listening to this girl..
Just found her.. She's awesome.


----------



## iankost (Mar 30, 2013)

Yellowcard - Awakening


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Mar 30, 2013)

Ordinary world by Duran2

__________________________________________
Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ppprokurator (Mar 30, 2013)

*Odp: What are you listening to?*

Marylin Manson. I also like Kazik. He is polish artist and his texts arę very meaningful and thoughtful.


----------



## PureLogic (Mar 30, 2013)

:good:


----------



## ryan19 (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: What are you listening to?*

Immigrant song - Led Zeppelin

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (Mar 30, 2013)

Vesta by Soilwork


----------



## rafael42 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Sv: What are you listening to?*

St. Anger by Metallica (sound is terrible but the song is ok) \m/

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda premium


----------



## segads (Mar 31, 2013)

Good music!!! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 31, 2013)

Too short - I'm a playa

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Nabs Zains (Mar 31, 2013)

Pop Dantheology 2012 mashup.. 
Totally awesome!  <3


----------



## studacris (Mar 31, 2013)

White zombie- I,zombie


----------



## Okluzhion (Mar 31, 2013)

DJ Sharpnel - World Sound


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 31, 2013)

KillParis - Slap Me

Thanks don't hurt ya know?
HTC Desire HD (PACMan)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)
Sony Xperia Z (borrowed, rooted)


----------



## LavLab (Apr 1, 2013)

Devo!


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 1, 2013)

Listning to my own music recordings..


----------



## BilboSwaggins (Apr 1, 2013)

Duppy Man by Chase & Status

Sent from my One S using xda premium


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 1, 2013)

Antidotes in Passing by Soilwork


----------



## PureLogic (Apr 1, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Happy1337 (Apr 1, 2013)

Broilers - Vanitas :victory:


----------



## RicAndroid (Apr 1, 2013)

Barry Adamson - What it Means :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T839 using xda premium


----------



## pak-stars (Apr 1, 2013)

supreme clientle by ghostface killah

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 1, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## PureLogic (Apr 2, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 2, 2013)

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 2, 2013)

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## Baschdard (Apr 2, 2013)

Truckfighters - Monte Gargano


----------



## VeNuMuS (Apr 3, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 3, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 3, 2013)

Rammstein - Du Hast


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4emYaDbaJ8w&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 3, 2013)

Headhunterz - rock civilization 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Doors - Light My Fire

I love how haunting/stoned Jim's voice was, and how it seems like he forgot they were recording for a couple of minutes, stopped singing, but the band kept playing and recording.  I've always pictured them just... not noticing that he stopped singing. Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## MarcquisDale (Apr 4, 2013)

I Used To Love Her (Again) by Murs

Sent from my MB855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 4, 2013)

Asap - TI

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## PureLogic (Apr 4, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAOR6ib95kQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gramware (Apr 4, 2013)

Some Kenyan mix on Mixcrate: http://www.mixcrate.com/andrewrogs/old-skool-kenyan-mixxx-162104


----------



## keensha (Apr 4, 2013)

AVA - Heaven


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 5, 2013)

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2013)

raise your weapon
Deadmau5

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RaffBulgaro (Apr 5, 2013)

love metallica


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 5, 2013)

http://youtu.be/pr3x7tS__dE


----------



## PureLogic (Apr 6, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

That same song 
http://youtu.be/G-Vg2YS-sFE
I've been listening to it all day....


----------



## horrorangel (Apr 6, 2013)

*Metal*

cannibal corpse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

horrorangel said:


> cannibal corpse

Click to collapse



Hammer smashed face? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 6, 2013)

Cowboy - Kid Rock


----------



## Blue3125 (Apr 6, 2013)

**** for the road - Tyga , Chris Brown 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 6, 2013)

Fm radio


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

Touch, peel and stand
Days of the new

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 6, 2013)

Megadeath - A Tout Le Monde


----------



## MelWik (Apr 6, 2013)

Antimatter -  Paranova


----------



## PureLogic (Apr 7, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2013)

Exile Vilify
The national
(Yes, again)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 7, 2013)

Best of me - Anthony Hamilton 

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 7, 2013)

Queensryche - Empire EP.

Been years, as I lost the cd in a move a decade ago and just never re-bought it.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Warbasilisk (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re:*



zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Beautiful Girl - Jose Marie Chan:laugh:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 7, 2013)

Saxon - Sacrifice 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## HueMann (Apr 7, 2013)

Edit.


----------



## chmuts (Apr 7, 2013)

Metallica - Harvester of Sorrow

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HueMann (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 8, 2013)

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## joelvn (Apr 8, 2013)

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## 4catalyst2cI (Apr 8, 2013)

Deftones - bored


----------



## cyanogendroid (Apr 9, 2013)

The entire Demon Days album. Probably the best full album I've ever heard. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Apr 9, 2013)

Bong-Ra - Bikini Bandits 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0EVEXX9kpk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 9, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WTBkj8gFfI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2013)

To Build a Mountain by Crowbar


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 9, 2013)

Mike P The Big Homie - One Percenter 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Apr 9, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 9, 2013)

Best of me - Tyrese

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## Devildog78965 (Apr 9, 2013)

I love this song so much 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 9, 2013)

Move on by ATB feat Jasoon.


| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

Fidelity
Regina Spektor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nicolas Jaar mix 2013 Ibiza


----------



## chmuts (Apr 9, 2013)

Pantera - Domination


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

Won't get fooled again
The who

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4catalyst2cI (Apr 9, 2013)

Acid bath - graveflower


----------



## studacris (Apr 10, 2013)

4catalyst2cI said:


> Acid bath - graveflower

Click to collapse



Nice. Lol

Dax riggs - Demon Tied to a Chair in my Brain.


----------



## 4catalyst2cI (Apr 10, 2013)

Lamb of god - break you


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

New fang
Them crooked vultures

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 10, 2013)

Tech N9ne - Paint A Dark Picture & Delusional
I don't usually listen to rap, but come on.. Tech N9ne is awesome. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 10, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 10, 2013)

Ne-Yo ~ Alone With You


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 10, 2013)

Outkast - The Whole world 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Apr 10, 2013)

Karaoke. Amusing stuff.


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 10, 2013)

Seize The Day by Avanged Sevenfold

Sent from my cracksperia Arc


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 10, 2013)

I m listening to smthn on which I have no controls.......I hate these songs......


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

Wicked garden
Stone temple pilots

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------

pets
Porno for pyros

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Its a nice rainy gloomy morning for Nachtmistium


----------



## Surface-RT (Apr 10, 2013)

Stephen Lynch - Lullaby


----------



## 4catalyst2cI (Apr 10, 2013)

Zao - the race of standing still


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 10, 2013)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

blitzkrieg bop
Rob zombie

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Apr 11, 2013)

I can transform ya -  Chris Brown, Lil Wayne and Swiss Beatz

Sent from my GT-I9103


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

say hello 2 heaven
Temple of the dog

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4catalyst2cI (Apr 11, 2013)

Zao - awake?


----------



## chairissahar (Apr 11, 2013)

Morrisey - first gang to die 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00145 (Apr 12, 2013)

KiD CuDi - Mad Solar

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrrick (Apr 12, 2013)

Same love - macklemore/ryan lewis - the heist.




*s!gned


----------



## galaxys (Apr 13, 2013)

Fine Time - New Order


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 13, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Apr 13, 2013)

________________________________
Double check the OP. Post #1. Most questions can be answered there.
________________________________


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 13, 2013)

N.W.A-Dopeman

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 13, 2013)

James Blake - Retrograde 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 13, 2013)

Hopeless Days by Amorphis


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Apr 14, 2013)

Best you ever had John Legend feat.  Ludacris

Sent from my GT-I9103


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

Whitesnake - Still of the Night

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Juke box hero
Foreigner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## /Alien\ (Apr 15, 2013)

All metal's musix

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Staba2009 (Apr 15, 2013)

The Nits - in the dutch mountains


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Sultans of swing
Dire straits

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

Dio - Stand up and Shout & Rainbow in the dark

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 15, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Snowblond (Apr 15, 2013)

Rihanna - Man Down


----------



## babylonbwoy (Apr 15, 2013)

*Headbangers* - _EPMD_ Feat _K-Solo & Redman_


----------



## Megdron (Apr 15, 2013)

Nora Jones


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Metallica - Enter Sandman
On the kickass surround!
Teasing mah neighbours!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## hell_lock (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm coming home- Paul diddy

Really awesome song 
Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## iankost (Apr 15, 2013)

Yellowcard - Awakening


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 15, 2013)

Borgore ft. Adi Ulmansky - Broken Rulz

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
Thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> ..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Saw the song without noticing who posted. Immediately thought it must be you who posted it, based on most songs posted by you here. :beer:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Saw the song without noticing who posted. Immediately thought it must be you who posted it, based on most songs posted by you here. :beer:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I do post a lot in here :beer::beer::beer:
Sup jRIOT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I do post a lot in here :beer::beer::beer:
> Sup jRIOT
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not much. I need to dust off my earphones. They've been neglected lately.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 16, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Indeed 

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------







Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IXChicharitoXI (Apr 16, 2013)

Summerlove by David Tavaré 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ToaIII (Apr 16, 2013)

Samlo - Disobedy

Italian Rapper


----------



## Miranda's Big Sis (Apr 16, 2013)

Round and Round - Ratt


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 16, 2013)

Daft Punk's Discovery


----------



## parkhajoon (Apr 16, 2013)

Bigbang- One of a kind

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 16, 2013)

Pain is temporary - Eric Thomas 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## syracusae (Apr 16, 2013)

karnivool - goliath

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 17, 2013)

Jai Paul - Str8 Outta Mumbai


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Miranda's Big Sis said:


> Round and Round - Ratt

Click to collapse



I love your family.  


How about we love America?


----------



## Poland_Developers (Apr 17, 2013)

Armin Van Buuren - A State of Trance [608]


----------



## Will_Xda (Apr 17, 2013)

Poland_Developers said:


> Armin Van Buuren - A State of Trance [608]

Click to collapse



+1 for asot

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 17, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsmitty83 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## tcs.computergeek (Apr 18, 2013)

Just the way I am - Point South 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 18, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hell yea! :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## 6Seven (Apr 18, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 18, 2013)

http://s7.directupload.net/images/130418/cvv6p5s2.png

This album is probably going to be their best yet 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea! :beer::beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse


:beer::beer::beer::beer:


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyanogendroid (Apr 18, 2013)

The dryer 

Sent from my socks


----------



## Eternalty (Apr 18, 2013)

Black Friday by Steely Dan

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## verynice16 (Apr 18, 2013)

Skillet: sick of it

Sent from my HTC One SV using XDA Premium App


----------



## matgras (Apr 18, 2013)

Im listening to some people

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Apr 18, 2013)

Selling the drama by live

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## big_treacle (Apr 18, 2013)

Neil Young


----------



## elanino (Apr 18, 2013)

muse - hysteria :good:


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 18, 2013)

BFMV biatches! Haters gonna hate 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Moon83 (Apr 18, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar: [email protected]$*h don't kill my vibe. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G...Go Canes []_[]


----------



## shelium (Apr 18, 2013)

Hysteria - Muse

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




elanino said:


> muse - hysteria :good:

Click to collapse



Weird or what?


----------



## galaxys (Apr 19, 2013)

Calling (Perpetual Motion Club Mix) - Koishii & Hush


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 19, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Apr 19, 2013)

boston pd manhunt


----------



## septix (Apr 19, 2013)

The ****ty music in the gym (working in a gym)


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 19, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## -TheJoker- (Apr 19, 2013)

i am loving deep house music so listen this station all day every day  http://strength.caster.fm/
[/URL]


----------



## evildog1 (Apr 19, 2013)

otto knows million voices


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Apr 19, 2013)

Get Lucky - Daft Punk

Can't wait for Random Access Memories to be released!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 20, 2013)

My girlfriend's light snoring.. Fell asleep while watching on me while watching a film, now I can't get up either.. 

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bit


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 20, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## cyanogendroid (Apr 20, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> My girlfriend's light snoring.. Fell asleep while watching on me while watching a film, now I can't get up either..
> 
> Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD
> That thanks button doesn't bit

Click to collapse



TMI

Sent from my socks


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waynekirby (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## Triple's (Apr 20, 2013)

Listening to the NEWS out of Boston that they finally captured the 2nd suspect from the Bombing  :good:


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 20, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Eternalty (Apr 20, 2013)

Rhcp - Annie wants a baby

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## japgolly (Apr 20, 2013)

"I Am Colossus" by Meshuggah


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

Even though you're a 10 post noob breaking the rules. 





japgolly said:


> "I Am Colossus" by Meshuggah

Click to collapse



Awesome song. :thumbup::thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## Eternalty (Apr 20, 2013)

The Wicked End by A7X

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

Skeletons of Society by Slayer

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Who Are You by The Who

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## nullsheng (Apr 20, 2013)

I knew you were trouble


----------



## japgolly (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Even though you're a 10 post noob breaking the rules.
> 
> Awesome song. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Yeah, the whole new album is awesome, hey. I keep getting distracted, really wanna figure out "I Am Colossus" on drums. I've tried to wing it a few times, it's hard!

And sorry, what do you mean about breaking the rules? I am?


----------



## Eternalty (Apr 20, 2013)

Technically your first ten posts on xda should be helpful posts and not in off topic that's what he means 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

japgolly said:


> Yeah, the whole new album is awesome, hey. I keep getting distracted, really wanna figure out "I Am Colossus" on drums. I've tried to wing it a few times, it's hard!
> 
> And sorry, what do you mean about breaking the rules? I am?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847

10-Post Warning

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## MARIECHEN-RULEZ!!! (Apr 20, 2013)

Heaven Shall Burn \m/

Gesendet von meinem XT882 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 20, 2013)

The Crystal Method - Born Too Slow

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bit


----------



## japgolly (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28783847
> 
> 10-Post Warning
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops, sorry and thanks brandonarev + jugg1es. I was just looking around everywhere having fun


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 20, 2013)

The "We want food" song, by my two cats. 

The only time they ever decide to get along is when they want food. Such an interesting contrast to humanity, who instead choose to fight and kill one another over a food shortage.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

My son falling out of bed and attempting to get back into it 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 21, 2013)

My cat scratching the door of my room. That, and this sound of a nearby factory. 3:20 am is such a fun time of the night.

Sent from my cracksperia Arc


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 21, 2013)

Pretty Girls -Wale

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 21, 2013)

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## mhoss48 (Apr 21, 2013)

Like toy Soldiers- Eminem 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## trickpirata (Apr 21, 2013)

Pardon Me by Incubus


----------



## LavLab (Apr 21, 2013)

Cibo Matto 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 21, 2013)

Lindsey Buckingham (from Fleetwood Mac) - Big Love

Guy is God on a guitar

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

Pain - Three Days Grace


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Pain - Three Days Grace

Click to collapse



Like the "pain" their bass player caused that poor guy in Tennessee by killing him with his car. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 22, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## VeNuMuS (Apr 22, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 22, 2013)

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 22, 2013)

"Thats what it's all about" - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## WindroidApps (Apr 22, 2013)

A cabaret club commercial. Lonestar 92.5. Oh well now witchy woman by the eagles

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wegmit (Apr 22, 2013)

would not like to look like a jerk but when I am in a fighting mood I often love listening to Vivaldi's Summer Storm from his Seasons. And when everything goes complicated then his Winter is just fine


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ext109 (Apr 22, 2013)

The fight within - aviators


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 22, 2013)

Daft Punk - Too Long


----------



## GT-af (Apr 22, 2013)

*C2C - Le Banquet*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shakur1992 (Apr 23, 2013)

70s I love !


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 23, 2013)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## i9100g user (Apr 23, 2013)

Your Guardian Angel by red jumpsuit apparatus


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 AM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Back in Black - AC/DC

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Pain - Three Days Grace

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!


Minnes0taFats said:


> Daft Punk - Too Long

Click to collapse



Nyce!

Let's get Psycho - Disturbed!

 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## brakke97 (Apr 23, 2013)

Laurent Garnier - Jacques In The Box (Brodinski & Gesaffelstein Dirty Sprite Remix)

The song is totally awesome!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 23, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 23, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nyce!
> 
> Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD
> That thanks button doesn't bite

Click to collapse



Yep. Waiting on their new cd. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 23, 2013)

Minnes0taFats said:


> Yep. Waiting on their new cd. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



!!
Fork yeah!

 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 23, 2013)

Are you METAL? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfSUCJACyKs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Heinz Dick (Apr 23, 2013)

This:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2013)

I still like the Johnny Cash version better. 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 24, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 24, 2013)

Noisestorm - Breakdown

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## lukasz6127 (Apr 24, 2013)

Foo Fighters - Walk

Wysyłane z mojego OV-BaseCore7 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 24, 2013)

astronomia by tony igy.....old but gold.....

Sent from my Typewriter


----------



## hanisod (Apr 24, 2013)

Kanye West - stronger 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daninet (Apr 24, 2013)

Claptone feat. Jaw - No Eyes


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 24, 2013)

White Zombie - Thunder Kiss '65

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 24, 2013)

Pink floyd - shine on you crazy diamond

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## BveilSman (Apr 24, 2013)

Buried Alive ~ Avenged Sevenfold 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## erad1 (Apr 24, 2013)

“God is Dead,” Black Sabbath’s First New Song with Ozzy Osbourne*

http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/04/1...sabbaths-first-new-song-in-thirty-five-years/



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Apr 24, 2013)

C'est La Vie - Khaled 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0EVEXX9kpk&feature=share&list=FLa_MtMcAIOoKxwq5fljqZiA


----------



## studacris (Apr 25, 2013)

Neutral Milk Hotel - Holland, 1945


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 25, 2013)

studacris said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel - Holland, 1945

Click to collapse



You sir deserve a "hell yeah" for this! Amazing song, its in my top five albums of all time(In The Aeroplane Over The Sea)

Keeping with similar bands, I'm listening to:
Phosphorescent - Song for Zula 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 25, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Keeping with similar bands, I'm listening to:
> Phosphorescent - Song for Zula
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Good Song


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry -art of dying 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eternalty (Apr 25, 2013)

3005 by Scars On Broadway 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 25, 2013)

Guns n Roses - Paradise City 

24 Bit FLAC with Sennheiser's like a bawse! 
Sounds amazing!

 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## Gnarled (Apr 25, 2013)

Drake - Girls Love Beyonce


----------



## waswiswus (Apr 25, 2013)

kasabian - fire


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 25, 2013)

Russian Roulette - Fat trel 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## note-2-rious (Apr 25, 2013)

Frank Sinatra too soothe the mind. 
I get a kick out of you -  Frank Sinatra


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 25, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Good Song

Click to collapse



That whole album is very good


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Apr 25, 2013)

Burn Forever (Michael Brun remix) - Those Usual Suspects, Nordean.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Apr 25, 2013)

Screamers 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 25, 2013)

Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2013)

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 26, 2013)

Trivium - Pull Harder On The Strings If Your Martyr
Suicide Silence - The Only Thing That Sets Us Apart

 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 26, 2013)

Barney Stinson - Awesome song


----------



## hanisod (Apr 26, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Just Can't Get Enough - Depeche Mode
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Epic song :thumbup:

Princess of China - Coldplay 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 26, 2013)

Within Temptation - Q-Music Covers\10 Radioactive (Imagine Dragons Cover).mp3


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 26, 2013)

Wtf? Q-bullsh#t?!?

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## bsmitty83 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## matgras (Apr 27, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Wtf? Q-bullsh#t?!?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Q-music is a Dutch populair radio channel

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 27, 2013)

matgras said:


> Q-music is a Dutch populair radio channel
> 
> sony xperia ray
> ics 4.0.4 rooted
> stock rom

Click to collapse



Yes, unfortunatly i know.. U got it here in belgium too.. And i was forced to listen to it for 8 damn years at work. I call it q bullsh#t because thats all they play. U hardly hear anything worthy to call music. Just the same rubbish, all day long. Weeks and weeks in a row, like they made a cd with the most annoying sounds possible and put it on repeat for months. It may be popular, but not for me. I absolutely hate it.

And i am listening to metallica with enter sandman now. Now tháts music 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 27, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## LavLab (Apr 27, 2013)

Clutchy  Hopkins 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 27, 2013)

bsmitty83 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nyce! Awesome album, incredible band!





MiguelHogue said:


> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse





Lucky Date - Ho's & Disco's (SpaceLace Remix)

 Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## ext109 (Apr 27, 2013)

GQ Podcast - Drum & Bass Mix & Optiv & BTK Guest Mix [Ep.92]


----------



## matgras (Apr 27, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Yes, unfortunatly i know.. U got it here in belgium too.. And i was forced to listen to it for 8 damn years at work. I call it q bullsh#t because thats all they play. U hardly hear anything worthy to call music. Just the same rubbish, all day long. Weeks and weeks in a row, like they made a cd with the most annoying sounds possible and put it on repeat for months. It may be popular, but not for me. I absolutely hate it.
> 
> And i am listening to metallica with enter sandman now. Now tháts music
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!

Click to collapse



Yup, q-music is 1D/JB 24/7

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 27, 2013)

Population override 
Buckethead 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thundery Steak (Apr 28, 2013)

In the End by Black - Veil Brides


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 28, 2013)

Afroman - Tall Cans


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Black Ops 2 & these singing 12 years old in the lobby lol.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 28, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Black Ops 2 & these singing 12 years old in the lobby lol.

Click to collapse



This has to be THE funniest thing I've read all day

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Apr 28, 2013)

Kraftwerk 

LãvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## PR0XiMA (Apr 28, 2013)

Fenech-Soler - Lies (Doctor P Remix)

Wicked song! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Blue N' Black NEXUS4 running my own build of CM10.1


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 28, 2013)

PR0XiMA said:


> Fenech-Soler - Lies (Doctor P Remix)
> 
> Wicked song!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!

Marilyn Manson - New SH!T

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## matgras (Apr 28, 2013)

sony xperia ray 
ics 4.0.4 rooted
stock rom


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2013)

Atom heart mother - Pink Floyd


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Iron Maiden - Aces High

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## VeNuMuS (Apr 29, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Iron Maiden - Aces High
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Gonna go see them in September with Megadeth Anthrax and Testament its going to kick ass.

Hanger 18- Megadeth

Sent From My Iced out Atrix4G


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Avatar said:


> Gonna go see them in September with Megadeth Anthrax and Testament its going to kick ass.
> 
> Hanger 18- Megadeth
> 
> Sent From My Iced out Atrix4G

Click to collapse



That will be sick I'm sure \m/
I've seen all of them a few times each myself 

Get pictures!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 29, 2013)

Keep your heads up-Micheal Jackson

Sent from my Typewriter


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 29, 2013)

Ill Niño - Killing You, Killing Me 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gellmar (Apr 29, 2013)

Endless Blue - Broken Waters DnB remix


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 29, 2013)

Get Lucky.  Daughter cover. 





ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓢⓘⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ  ⓐ  ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Firen (Apr 29, 2013)

DJ~Clyme - Fly Up


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sunset Rubdown - Men Are Called Horsemen There 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

Poster Girl - Back Street Boys 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 30, 2013)

Amon Amarth - Deceiver of The Gods

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ShadowLea (May 1, 2013)

Delain - No Compliance 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2013)

Exile vilify
The national

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pewpew14 (May 1, 2013)

Birdy - Skinny Love


----------



## drew96dawg (May 1, 2013)

Metallica-the unforgiven

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassie1995 (May 1, 2013)

Bishumoharana said:


> we are young
> fun

Click to collapse



Nice post count. Go to your device's Q&A.

Edit: OMFG SO MANY OF THESE PEOPLE.

Also, listening to the air ducts (or something) being quite loud while enjoying a breakfast... :/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VeNuMuS (May 1, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Delain - No Compliance
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They are finally coming to the US. Im going to that show.

Kamelot- Veritas

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2013)

As The Crow Flies by Thrice


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode

Click to collapse



Nice 

-kcco-


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deity90 (May 1, 2013)

London calling - The Clash


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nerqus (May 1, 2013)

*music*

im lintening now florida cry


----------



## LavLab (May 1, 2013)

Acid Eater 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 1, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 1, 2013)

Mozart as played by the Boston Symphony. 

It's good enough 

Soothing in a poor state of mind.


----------



## Hassaan.W (May 1, 2013)

Felxprod Interstellar Journey

Sent from my Amaze 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## thedudejdog (May 2, 2013)

LavLab said:


> Acid Eater
> 
> LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords

Click to collapse



You've probably never heard it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 2, 2013)

Deeds Of Flesh - Eradication Pods
Angel Vivaldi - Acid Reign
http://s7.directupload.net/images/130502/ed3nm6us.png

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF0HhrwIwp0&feature=share&list=FLa_MtMcAIOoKxwq5fljqZiA


----------



## LavLab (May 2, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> You've probably never heard it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Umm.... heard it & done it.

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## hanisod (May 2, 2013)

Payphone (Supreme Cuts Remix) - Maroon 5

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EddySh (May 2, 2013)

Flux pavilion - Starlight

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Teraclips (May 2, 2013)

Makes work easier so early in the morning 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (May 3, 2013)

Cowboy - Kid Rock


----------



## hanisod (May 3, 2013)

Shape of my heart - Back Street Boys 
(please :banghead: tell me there's some one still listen to these kind of songs) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kucyk84 (May 3, 2013)

RHCP "scar tissue"    yeah

Sent from my ThL W8 using xda premium


----------



## pewpew14 (May 3, 2013)

Let Her Go - Passenger


----------



## Teraclips (May 3, 2013)

Feels good man

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jon_htc (May 3, 2013)

2013 Funk Master Flex Mixtape. A hodgepodge of subgenres within hiphop so all hip hop fans can listen to his album. Love-it.


----------



## eep2378 (May 3, 2013)

The National - Mr. November 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 3, 2013)

Knife Party- Deftones


----------



## hanisod (May 3, 2013)

Larger than life - Back Street Boys 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 3, 2013)

Blotted Science - Bleeding In The Brain 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## mc.milind23 (May 4, 2013)

Under your spell -  desire 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda premium


----------



## techlover101 (May 4, 2013)

The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush


----------



## drob311 (May 4, 2013)

R.I.P Jeff 
\m/ SLAYER! \m/

Sent from my EVO using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 4, 2013)

drob311 said:


> r.i.p jeff
> \m/ slayer! \m/
> 
> sent from my evo using xparent bluetapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yesssss!!!!! I'll make that a double.... 

Raining blood


----------



## drob311 (May 4, 2013)

My battery is almost dead, so this is my last song... What a way to end the night \m/

Sent from my EVO using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## techlover101 (May 4, 2013)

Satisfaction - Laura Branigan


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> yesssss!!!!! I'll make that a double....
> 
> Raining blood

Click to collapse



*Reign in Blood.   Show Some respect. 



-kcco-


----------



## boborone (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> *Reign in Blood.   Show Some respect.
> 
> 
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Kids nowadays. 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> *Reign in Blood.   Show Some respect.
> 
> 
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



http://youtu.be/CUDWLp1yIWw


Yeah... I said Raining Blood..... and did not st-st-st-stutter, kid.


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2013)

boborone said:


> Kids nowadays.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Adults these days....always so adulty n stuff. 

Had to throw in my 'Live Undead' disc.
\m/  \m/


----------



## boborone (May 4, 2013)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> http://youtu.be/CUDWLp1yIWw
> 
> 
> Yeah... I said Raining Blood..... and did not st-st-st-stutter, kid.

Click to collapse











freakboy13 said:


> Adults these days....always so adulty n stuff.
> 
> Had to throw in my 'Live Undead' disc.
> \m/  \m/

Click to collapse




http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reign_in_Blood




Re re re reign in blood


Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 4, 2013)

boborone said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reign_in_Blood
> 
> View attachment 1933903
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I guess I'll have to admit when I'm wrong..... No difference in the song and the album at all........ I mean none.

Whatever...... 

Now on to more productive music.......  _Death - Choke on it_....


----------



## VeNuMuS (May 4, 2013)

Rip Jeff

Gonna listen to the Whole Seasons in the Abyss album.

Cant believe he is gone.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 4, 2013)

All of your life - Back Street Boys 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakboy13 (May 4, 2013)

Avatar said:


> Rip Jeff
> 
> Gonna listen to the Whole Seasons in the Abyss album.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know its 2am and I got slayer cranked hard to hold back the tears


----------



## SithBoxer (May 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW9tE0aQlgY

<3 KMFDM, just saw them live not that long ago, awesome show.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> http://youtu.be/CUDWLp1yIWw
> 
> 
> Yeah... I said Raining Blood..... and did not st-st-st-stutter, kid.

Click to collapse



Still spelled wrong.


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 4, 2013)

Becuse gramner is so portint,,

Green Jelly - Three Little Pigs


----------



## Teraclips (May 4, 2013)

Time for some iced caffeine 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## emokeizer (May 4, 2013)

NZT48 - I See STARS

Sent from my LG-E400 using xda premium


----------



## Teraclips (May 4, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Okluzhion (May 4, 2013)

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 4, 2013)

sunbriel said:


> Sent from my Cracksperia Arc

Click to collapse



Player? 

Push that thanks button if I helped!
___________________________________________
HTC Desire HD (A9191 Ace) CodefireX Periodicals
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (GT-N8010) Stock


----------



## studacris (May 4, 2013)

The Dear Hunter - Echo (Orange)

It's am album called the color spectrum, there are 4 songs for each color in roygbiv:
(Red, Orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, violet) + black and white.

Each color has a distinct sound.


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 4, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Okluzhion (May 4, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Player?
> 
> Push that thanks button if I helped!
> ___________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



It's Cubed 







Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## /Alien\ (May 4, 2013)

See you on hell

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 4, 2013)

If I knew then - Back Street Boys 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## 4d3d3d3 (May 4, 2013)

Saxon Shore - Sustained Combustion


----------



## /Alien\ (May 4, 2013)

Angel of death - Slayer
Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## HueMann (May 5, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Enjoy the silence - Depeche Mode
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Dude! :thumbup::thumbup I saw them live in Saarbruken Germany for that song!   1985

OOPS! NO! I saw them in San Diego 1989 for that song. .. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafael42 (May 5, 2013)

Bloodline: Slayer, from God hates us All (RIP Jeff)

Sendt fra min HTC Flyer P512 med Tapatalk2


----------



## Okluzhion (May 5, 2013)

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## LavLab (May 6, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## tobiascuypers (May 6, 2013)

Skid Row- I remember YOu


----------



## ShadowLea (May 6, 2013)

Sleepthief ft Jody Quine -  Tenuous. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matthew1604 (May 6, 2013)

*Metallica!!!!!!!*

Im listening to Metallica - Seek and Destroy !!


----------



## m0cha5hake (May 6, 2013)

The XX - Sunset


----------



## orangekid (May 6, 2013)

Waking Life soundtrack.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 6, 2013)

Devourment - Fifty Ton War Machine :skull:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Devourment - Fifty Ton War Machine :skull:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You sure.... I mean, I know you didn't get that name from just listening to the song, unless you're some kind of freak. Lol. Kidding, haven't heard them in years. 

Skinless - Tampon Lollipops.


----------



## lars1216 (May 6, 2013)

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 6, 2013)

Wambo_Bomb said:


> You sure.... I mean, I know you didn't get that name from just listening to the song, unless you're some kind of freak. Lol. Kidding, haven't heard them in years.
> 
> Skinless - Tampon Lollipops.

Click to collapse



Lol it's actually brutal as hell. I'm usually not big on bands like them, but the lyrics are mean as all get out ha. The music is more what I care for with bands like that. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## soulkyo (May 6, 2013)

Shape shifter - Local Natives

Sent from my GT-S5830L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (May 6, 2013)

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 6, 2013)

Rotting Christ - "In Yumen - Xibalba"

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## galaxys (May 7, 2013)

I Feel Free - Cream (Clapton, Bruce, Baker)


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

Dogs Eating Dogs - blink-182


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 7, 2013)

Gama Bomb - LEGEND OF SPEED


----------



## thedudejdog (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (May 7, 2013)

Land of Confusion by Disturbed

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## Akoolive (May 7, 2013)

Journey - Don't stop believing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using unlimited HSPA+


----------



## lowsnamebrand (May 7, 2013)

Akoolive said:


> Journey - Don't stop believing
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using unlimited HSPA+

Click to collapse



Hell ya Lol

The mickey mouse club house theme on Pandora thanks to my son lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nobunagashi (May 7, 2013)

Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 7, 2013)

In one ear, my girlfriend complaining about her day, in the other, Metallica - Enter Sandman

Sent from my REVOlutionary Desire HD
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (May 8, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> In one ear, my girlfriend complaining about her day, in the other, Metallica - Enter Sandman
> 
> Sent from my REVOlutionary Desire HD
> thanks don't hurt ya know?

Click to collapse



Time to put the other earphone in lol


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (May 8, 2013)

Pieces of the sun- Test Your Reflex


----------



## wackenroader (May 8, 2013)

Arch enemy - My Apocalypse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 8, 2013)

wackenroader said:


> Arch enemy - My Apocalypse

Click to collapse



I love that band. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 8, 2013)

Blind Melon - No Rain


----------



## gilbert32 (May 8, 2013)

limp bizkit - nookie
(what fred durst did it all for) 





> what fred durst did it all for
> "I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH I DID IT ALL FOR THE NOOKIE, YEAH"

Click to collapse



(http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nookie , term 4)


----------



## PuffMaN (May 8, 2013)

Fiocco - afflito
Damn that takes me back...

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## eep2378 (May 8, 2013)

Probably the best song to give to your "ex" in history 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## PuffMaN (May 9, 2013)

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 9, 2013)

Nasum - 1 thru 94


----------



## scream4cheese (May 9, 2013)

My mom yelling at my brother.


----------



## galaxys (May 9, 2013)

Plastic Fantastic Lover - Jefferson Airplane (Slick,Kantner,Casady, Balin)


----------



## Rob5ur (May 9, 2013)

led zeppelin


----------



## Teraclips (May 9, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## joelvn (May 9, 2013)

Daddy's halo - R.A the Rugged Man 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## Okluzhion (May 9, 2013)

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## AndroidHoneyComb (May 10, 2013)

Opa Opa - Antique


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 10, 2013)

Make It Bun Dem - *ϟƘƦІןן∑x* & *Damian Marley*


----------



## 48Rocky48 (May 10, 2013)

JKT48 Heavy Rotation & Paramore Decode


----------



## bmanforev (May 10, 2013)

God save us the foolish kings- house of heroes

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (May 10, 2013)

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (May 10, 2013)

the joint is jumpin - fats waller

Sent from my HTC One XL using Forum Runner


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2013)

Closure
Chevelle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (May 10, 2013)

Im hooked on 4Minute - Good Bye(Japanese Version)
I like the tune :3

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2013)

Hey man, nice shot
Filter
Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 10, 2013)

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tolgaustun88 (May 10, 2013)

The Smashing Pumpkins  - Tear

Sent from my Xperia Miro


----------



## LavLab (May 10, 2013)

****mat

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 10, 2013)

Thenewboston..

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thenewboston..
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Java or Android tuts?


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Java or Android tuts?

Click to collapse



I was doing Android. But he was using the old resources now my project is f'd up. I have the ADT bundle and I had to switch from Relative Layout to Linear and I copied the code. 

Could you help me?
Really not sure as for how I'm meant to do it. The XML stuff is complicated and my button which should be in in the centre of the screen is now not in the window even though the code is the sane!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Beatsleigher (May 10, 2013)




----------



## ext109 (May 10, 2013)

Love this track  

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I was doing Android. But he was using the old resources now my project is f'd up. I have the ADT bundle and I had to switch from Relative Layout to Linear and I copied the code.
> 
> Could you help me?
> Really not sure as for how I'm meant to do it. The XML stuff is complicated and my button which should be in in the centre of the screen is now not in the window even though the code is the sane!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hm... I noticed a lot of beginners saying that he's using old resources, or that the tutorials are outdated. I can verify that they are *not* outdated. They will teach you what you need to know. If a method he uses is decrepit, then you'll just have to Google for an answer to your problem.
Anyways, yeah, I can help you out. Just PM me the issue and the code.
And pro tip: Take excessive notes using //. Trust me. You WILL NOT remember everything you learn. I have done all 200 android videos, as well as his beginners and intermediate java tutorials, and his java gaming tuts. Every video I took notes on EVERY SINGLE line, and then backed up every lesson in a seperate folder, which contains a .txt version of my code. Now, when there's something I need to do but forget, I look back in those files, and have complete notes explaining every line to me in my own words. Extremely useful.


----------



## Feed The Darkness (May 11, 2013)

Exist Strategy - Never lose your smile..


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 11, 2013)

Ripple VIP
Liquid stranger

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Okluzhion (May 11, 2013)

In Memory of Me by Wolverine

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (May 11, 2013)

Vicarious by Tool

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## Babydollll (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## SohamJ (May 11, 2013)

Iron maiden -Blood brothers \m/

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## Bryanvdst (May 11, 2013)

Don't Exist - PM Today

Too much talent in one band, damn.

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr1rTHX5Vlc


----------



## i9100g user (May 11, 2013)

Evil angel by BB




         sent fromXperia sT21i  
Everything stock


----------



## Kachongui (May 11, 2013)

The Sounder - Gorillaz


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2013)

I was listening to Metallica's S&M then youtube decided it should stop in the middle no idea why, too lazy to get up and turn it on back, and remote desktop isn't working..


----------



## dramake (May 11, 2013)

Can You feel my heart from  Bring me the horizon


----------



## VeNuMuS (May 11, 2013)

Can I Borrow a Feeling- Kirk Van Houten

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (May 12, 2013)

Veronica Sawyer Smokes by AFI

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## GottaProblemBro (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Okluzhion (May 12, 2013)

Lonely Day by SOAD

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## corryrox (May 12, 2013)

Hey Jude - The Beatles!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ecuadude (May 12, 2013)

Natalie - Bruno Mars :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (May 12, 2013)

No Roads Left by Linkin Park


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 12, 2013)

dramake said:


> Can You feel my heart from  Bring me the horizon

Click to collapse



:thumbup: great song


FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




10 o clock news...

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Okluzhion (May 12, 2013)

Burn Your Crosses by Sabaton

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## Raymond199483 (May 12, 2013)

Hamster dance 

Sent from my own hell


----------



## LavLab (May 12, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## AXAz0r (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my SP0718


----------



## Okluzhion (May 12, 2013)

C.E.0079 by Blood Stain Child


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mainforce (May 12, 2013)

*Megadeth - Peace Sells*


----------



## gilbert32 (May 12, 2013)

limp bizkit  - walking away


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2013)

Free Quasi!


----------



## Okluzhion (May 13, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Fragile Dreams - Anathema
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Siyah kernel

Click to collapse



Love Anathema, been to both their concerts in my country. Love that song as well. 

Fear by Disturbed

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2013)

Mack the knife
Bobby Darin

Free Quasi!


----------



## nyrnzn (May 13, 2013)

Demon by Imagine Dragons

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 13, 2013)

Started from the Bottom - 
Drake 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luteriace (May 13, 2013)

Hiphopping - Klubbheads

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 13, 2013)

The skism Pandora station

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2013)

Free Quasi!


----------



## shael1992 (May 13, 2013)

Burning Bridges by OneRepublic :good:


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 13, 2013)

If I lose myself by One Republic 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bennyz86 (May 13, 2013)

Give it away, Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Jishnu Sur™ (May 13, 2013)

Hello - Lionel Richie

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 13, 2013)

HYFR 
Drake 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bassie1995 (May 13, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




shael1992 said:


> Burning Bridges by OneRepublic :good:

Click to collapse









Tha TechnoCrat said:


> If I lose myself by One Republic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






bennyz86 said:


> Give it away, Red hot chili peppers

Click to collapse





Jishnu Sur said:


> Hello - Lionel Richie
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium

Click to collapse






bassie1995 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Very nice choices 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## BurnRubber90 (May 13, 2013)

If I Loose Myself (Alesso Remix) - OneRepublic

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (May 13, 2013)

...Pir Threontai by Rotting Christ

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 13, 2013)

BurnRubber90 said:


> If I Loose Myself (Alesso Remix) - OneRepublic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Secrets -  One Republic 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## professor_proton (May 13, 2013)

In pieces linkin park
sent from my superadvanced fridge


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2013)

Free Quasi!


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (May 13, 2013)

Huey Lewis and the News - That's the Power of Love.


----------



## vans2468 (May 13, 2013)

*all taylor swift songs ftw!!!*


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 13, 2013)

Method man - bring the pain 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## LavLab (May 13, 2013)

Throbbing Gristle 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## kaosone26 (May 14, 2013)

mad world - gary jules


----------



## elkabong007 (May 14, 2013)

Yesterday by Beatles :laugh::laugh:


----------



## shakur1992 (May 14, 2013)

Who shot ya' - Biggie


----------



## ronnie498 (May 14, 2013)

Summer Nights - Van Halen


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Summer Nights - Van Halen

Click to collapse



nice!


----------



## sandoc (May 14, 2013)

You & I - Local Natives :laugh:


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 14, 2013)

Joker and the Thief - Wolf mother 
Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (May 14, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold- Blinded in chains

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

Do Not Look Down by Meshuggah


----------



## kaosone26 (May 14, 2013)

Sweet home Alabama - lynyrd skynyrd

Inviato dal mio HTC One X usando Tapatalk


----------



## Bishumoharana (May 14, 2013)

bassie1995 said:


> Nice post count. Go to your device's Q&A.
> 
> Edit: OMFG SO MANY OF THESE PEOPLE.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so many of these people????????

what do u mean??


----------



## Ivyy111 (May 14, 2013)

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus 

Sent from my washing machine using xda premium


----------



## scream4cheese (May 14, 2013)

Erase Me - Kid Cudi

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaosone26 (May 14, 2013)

Don't stop me now - queen


----------



## heberth_12 (May 14, 2013)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 14, 2013)

Young jeezy - trap or die 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 14, 2013)

Smells Like Teen Spirit- Nirvana


----------



## Vlad Paul (May 14, 2013)

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the silence


----------



## kaosone26 (May 14, 2013)

Heroes - David Bowie

Inviato dal mio HTC One X usando Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2013)

Free Quasi!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

Nooooo! Curse you, Pandora! 


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## galaxys (May 15, 2013)

Under the Milky Way - The Church


----------



## LavLab (May 15, 2013)

Venetian Snares 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Aim006 (May 15, 2013)

Can't Hold Us - Macklemore

Like a boss


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 15, 2013)

Boyce Avenue & Hannah Trigwell (cover) = Taylor Swift - We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:system:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## M_T_M (May 15, 2013)

YOLO!


******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> YOLO!
> 
> View attachment 1963093
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Update your Pandora. Takes a bit to get used to, but much cleaner layout. BTW, it changed about 3 versions ago. Unless you're using a themed app, then the themer needs to update.

And what did you use to get that station?

sent from the boot loop


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

Hot for teacher 
Van Halen 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## ronnie498 (May 15, 2013)

"Fantasy"  Aldo Nova


----------



## M_T_M (May 15, 2013)

boborone said:


> Update your Pandora. Takes a bit to get used to, but much cleaner layout. BTW, it changed about 3 versions ago. Unless you're using a themed app, then the themer needs to update.
> 
> And what did you use to get that station?
> 
> sent from the boot loop

Click to collapse



Beastie Boys radio 
Also...tis "specially" themed for me 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> "Fantasy"  Aldo Nova

Click to collapse



I remember getting that cassette single free in Metal Edge magazine back in the day. :thumbup::thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## boborone (May 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Beastie Boys radio
> Also...tis "specially" themed for me
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Where's the spinning chicken  with disco lights and troll faces? They themed it all wrong. 

My phone ate his Boot Loops this morning. He thew it all up on the merry go round at school.


----------



## Babydollll (May 15, 2013)

Free Quasi!


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

Halo- Haley James Scott


----------



## moparfreak426 (May 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Halo- Haley James Scott

Click to collapse



Knot a bad song. I used to watch one tree hill... Is that sad?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (May 15, 2013)

moparfreak426 said:


> Knot a bad song. I used to watch one tree hill... Is that sad?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



nope 

still have this song after all these years


----------



## moparfreak426 (May 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> nope
> 
> still have this song after all these years

Click to collapse



I only like the first few seasons of one tree hill but it was a good show...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## erikeleria (May 15, 2013)

Telepopmusik - Breath


----------



## mennims (May 15, 2013)

*I love that band!*



Nobunagashi said:


> Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves

Click to collapse



My favorite band by far! I think I really am their no.1 fan! I have almost all their albums except 666 live! I have All the albums up to their latest Dead Silence album, I even have their old album Watoosh! when they were called Pezz, flipping excellent album!!! I have their old EP's even their first two ever EP's, Dudebox, and Demoluca when they were called Pezz, I have mad a website for them but it is no where near finished  www.billytalentfan.ucoz.com


----------



## hanisod (May 15, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## gilbert32 (May 15, 2013)

Cynthia Harrell - Snake eater


----------



## Dandyrw (May 15, 2013)

John Mayer - Gravity


----------



## jj_95nano (May 15, 2013)

DAFT PUNK - GET LUCKY (Random Access Memories) 

What a song!


----------



## thedudejdog (May 15, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 15, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hell_lock (May 16, 2013)

I love it - icona pop
Zombie - cranberies 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA


----------



## Annevo (May 16, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hellscythe (May 16, 2013)

f(x) - Danger


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 16, 2013)

The Faceless
Akeldama (entire album)

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2013)

Exile vilify
The national

Free Quasi!


----------



## gjhwssg (May 16, 2013)

she--Atomic

Sorry for my bad English
Sent from my Xperia Neo


----------



## Eternalty (May 16, 2013)

Fiction by A7x

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## ShadowLea (May 16, 2013)

Hug air a'Bhonaid Mhoir - Julie Fowlis


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2013)

Billy Idol - John Wayne 

Sent from my panda


----------



## vonhulio (May 16, 2013)

MaximumPC no BS podcast


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 16, 2013)

Chuck Brown - Go Go Swing 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

(Numa Numa!)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Not strong enough 
Apocalyptica 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Not strong enough
> Apocalyptica
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow! Brother! 

Awesome! One of my favourite bands all time! Not Strong Enough  is the next song on the playlist :beer:  

Sent from my panda


----------



## Tommy-Geenexus (May 16, 2013)

ah some classic things, just discovered ma gta 3 times with sean price..love it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nick1402 (May 16, 2013)

50 cent - ready for war


----------



## ronnie498 (May 17, 2013)

Heavy Metal Love ~ Helix


----------



## skoshy (May 17, 2013)

Superheroes Anonymous Vol. 1 by Adventure Club

Pretty great amalgamation of songs. Life in Color is another good mix they have.


----------



## hanisod (May 17, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Wow! Brother!
> 
> Awesome! One of my favourite bands all time! Not Strong Enough  is the next song on the playlist :beer:
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I started listening to them day before so I don't know many songs 
Can you tell me some good songs

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## freakboy13 (May 17, 2013)

Rocking out the greatest math rock band ever: table


----------



## Okluzhion (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Not strong enough
> Apocalyptica
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, been on their concert once they came in my country. Was epic.

Trollhammaren by Finntroll


----------



## X8invisible (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> View attachment 1967316
> (Numa Numa!)
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



You Romanian?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> You Romanian?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



No. But it sure makes me wish I was.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 18, 2013)

Jeff Loomis - Shouting Fire At The Funeral @TheSkinnyDrummer
Give it a listen 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Pain - Three Day's Grace


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

BFMV - Scream Aim Fire

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Trouble - A7X
Edit: Little Talks - Nikki Manaj


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Trouble - A7X
> Edit: Little Talks - Nikki Manaj

Click to collapse



I had the upmost respect for you ..till the edit .___.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I had the upmost respect for you ..till the edit .___.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse




I'm joking. I only actually listened to one song, which was Afterlife(A7X)
Trouble is a crappy song by Taylor Swift, and Little Talks is a song by Of monsters and men.  But I don't listen to those songs.

Edit: Gagnum Style - Green Day


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm joking. I only actually listened to one song, which was Afterlife(A7X)
> Trouble is a crappy song by Taylor Swift, and Little Talks is a song by Of monsters and men.  But I don't listen to those songs.
> 
> Edit: Gagnum Style - Green Day

Click to collapse



Afterlife ??? Dayum...respect +1000

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Afterlife ??? Dayum...respect +1000
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I actually only have three A7X songs as of now...
Have any you'd recommend?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I actually only have three A7X songs as of now...
> Have any you'd recommend?

Click to collapse



This

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I actually only have three A7X songs as of now...
> Have any you'd recommend?

Click to collapse



Gunslinger, Crossroads, Blinded in Chains (my #1), Danger Line, Nightmare and Dear God. Come back for more and I'll tell you more if you want 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Eternalty (May 18, 2013)

Ready for You by Hoobastank 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Gunslinger, Crossroads, Blinded in Chains (my #1), Danger Line, Nightmare and Dear God. Come back for more and I'll tell you more if you want
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



+1000000 on Blinded in Chains being #1.also recommend Strength of the World. Also Desecrate Through Reverence is awesome if you can get past the slow intro

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## LuigiBull23 (May 18, 2013)

Losing You -  DEAD BY APRIL! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (May 18, 2013)

Desecrate Through Reverence by A7X 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 18, 2013)

Sanford And Son.. (play In the background) 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Jay Rock (May 18, 2013)

That's What It Is - Immortal Technique


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2013)

The Nameless One by Volbeat


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 18, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> Want a cool place to hang out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup: classic


Ichigo said:


> Pain - Three Day's Grace

Click to collapse



Nice, great song.


Ichigo said:


> Edit: Little Talks - Nikki Manaj

Click to collapse



No. No. Just no.


Trivium - Pull Harder (On The Strings Of Your Martyr)


Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

Runaway Heart - Glenna


----------



## Okluzhion (May 18, 2013)

LuigiBull23 said:


> Losing You -  DEAD BY APRIL!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dead by April :thumbup:

I'll be listening to my mom complaining in a minute 

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

sunbriel said:


> Dead by April :thumbup:
> 
> I'll be listening to my mom complaining in a minute
> 
> Sent from my Cracksperia Arc

Click to collapse



haha roflmao!


----------



## LuigiBull23 (May 18, 2013)

sunbriel said:


> Dead by April :thumbup:
> 
> I'll be listening to my mom complaining in a minute
> 
> Sent from my Cracksperia Arc

Click to collapse



lol awesome band! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No. But it sure makes me wish I was.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wanna change places? Btw check this out
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3PcW0eV3no&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 18, 2013)

Chris Brown ft. Afrojack 
As your friend 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jayc137 (May 18, 2013)

Tum hi ho 
Aashiqui 2
Arijit Singh

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## finr0d (May 18, 2013)

--


----------



## Adamer (May 18, 2013)

Getter
Mode step
Excision <3
Feed me =3


----------



## Triple's (May 19, 2013)

Deep Purple's  Space Truckin


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my panda


----------



## deez_nutz (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my Carbon I9300


----------



## finr0d (May 19, 2013)

--


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2013)

Can You Feel My Heart - Bring Me The Horizon 

Sent from my panda


----------



## PuffMaN (May 19, 2013)

The eagles - hotel california

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## iDelta (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my 4.1 running Galaxy W.


----------



## s1xkill3r (May 19, 2013)

Anise K feat. Snoop Dogg - Walking On Air


----------



## LuigiBull23 (May 19, 2013)

"Hope" and "Let These Words Last Forever" -  WE CAME AS ROMANS

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2013)

Someone, Somewhere - Asking Alexandria

Sent from my panda


----------



## thedudejdog (May 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Ahh thanks for reminding me about them. Haven't listened to COB in awhile. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> Ahh thanks for reminding me about them. Haven't listened to COB in awhile.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I haven't listened either in years. Forgot how good it is! :beer:

Alias - In Flames

Sent from my panda


----------



## LuigiBull23 (May 19, 2013)

Release The Panic -  RED


----------



## X8invisible (May 19, 2013)

LuigiBull23 said:


> Release The Panic -  RED

Click to collapse



Wow somebody who knows about them, respect bro

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LuigiBull23 (May 19, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Wow somebody who knows about them, respect bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I know dude! One of the most underrated bands out there.. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 19, 2013)

Adamer said:


> Getter
> Mode step
> Excision <3
> Feed me =3

Click to collapse



Nice! 


ArmorD said:


> Can You Feel My Heart - Bring Me The Horizon
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse




ArmorD said:


> Someone, Somewhere - Asking Alexandria
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Daymn, your music taste is pretty epic! 

Bring Me The Horizon - Diamonds Aren't Forever. Describes me a lot.

We will never sleep,
Cause sleep is for the weak.
And we will never rest,
Till we're all fuqing dead.

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## hanisod (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## LuigiBull23 (May 19, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Daymn, your music taste is pretty epic!
> ...

Click to collapse



Anything not including rap is epic dude lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 19, 2013)

LuigiBull23 said:


> Anything not including rap is epic dude lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dude, I used to have a phase where rap was the best... I'm so happy that I found rock. Rap sucks

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## rabrot (May 19, 2013)

Paramore - Anklebiters

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thug_4_Life (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One XL


----------



## hanisod (May 19, 2013)

I bet no one remember this song 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Daymn, your music taste is pretty epic!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Yours too! 

I didn't like BMTH a while back. I found the 'dubstep' style dumb but you just have to learn to love this band. They're something unique and fresh if you ask me. Also I love the way the guy screams. His voice is epic! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Thanks! Yours too!
> 
> I didn't like BMTH a while back. I found the 'dubstep' style dumb but you just have to learn to love this band. They're something unique and fresh if you ask me. Also I love the way the guy screams. His voice is epic!
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Why thank ye.

Yeah, I found the Dubstep fusion thing a bit odd at first, but yeah, it doesn't actually sound too bad. No one I've heard can emulate their sound. KoRn, just well, can't do it. Yeah, Oli's voice is freaking awesome, probably the best voice, next to Mitch Lucker (god rest his soul). 

I've gone from Deathcore\DubRock to 1970s soft rock

Player - Baby Come Back

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Yannshu (May 20, 2013)

Dodge & Fuski - Python
(Link)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 20, 2013)

Yannshu said:


> Dodge & Fuski - Python
> (Link)

Click to collapse



Hell yes, a Dodge & Fuski fan!!!!

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## sNoxious (May 20, 2013)

Get Lucky by Daft Punk (Feat. Pharell Williams)

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## iDelta (May 20, 2013)

sNoxious said:


> Get Lucky by Daft Punk (Feat. Pharell Williams)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You, my friend, are a legend.
Anyway, If I Lose Myself - OneRepublic vs Alesso. Guys, if you are a OR fan, listen to the songs of their new album. Its horrifyingly underrated....

Sent from my 4.1 running Galaxy W.


----------



## gator15nation (May 20, 2013)

Moana
deftones

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## emokeizer (May 20, 2013)

NZT48 - I See Stars


----------



## X8invisible (May 20, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## robertmoore208 (May 20, 2013)

Hester prynne..  
http://m.facebook.com/hesterprynnemetal?_mn_=11
You should check them out

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gilbert32 (May 20, 2013)

I'm listening to my mum, telling me to turn off my laptop 
sent from my laptop


----------



## Okluzhion (May 20, 2013)

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## deez_nutz (May 20, 2013)

Crystal F - YOLO

Sent from my Carbon I9300


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku (Dead End)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (May 20, 2013)

deez_nutz said:


> Crystal F - YOLO
> 
> Sent from my Carbon I9300

Click to collapse



YOLO by Lonely Island 

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## X8invisible (May 20, 2013)

Good bye Ray Manzarek, you shall never be forgotten

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## galaxys (May 21, 2013)

Matter of Time - Berlin with Terri Nunn


----------



## srod562 (May 21, 2013)

Some Rage Against the Machine....

Sent from my Galaxy Note2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (May 21, 2013)

Light My Fire - The Doors

RIP Ray! http://m.usatoday.com/article/news/2343875

You can now join Jim and rock among the Stars!


----------



## orb3000 (May 21, 2013)

Martin Buttrich mix May 2013


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 21, 2013)

My grandmother nagging..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## hanisod (May 21, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## hanisod (May 21, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## MarcquisDale (May 22, 2013)

This


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> View attachment 1978850
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fast Five OST  ahhh the memories. I can't understand a word from the song yet I love it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Fast Five OST  ahhh the memories. I can't understand a word from the song yet I love it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Time for FNF6 

Sent from my Neo v using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

Killers 
Iron Maiden 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## kchannel9 (May 22, 2013)

The Polish Ambassador on SoundCloud: http://soundcloud.com/thepolishambassador

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Beatsleigher (May 22, 2013)

Edit:

*Mod edit* Inappropriate pic removed.


----------



## kchannel9 (May 22, 2013)

Beatsleigher said:


> Edit:
> 
> *Mod edit* Inappropriate pic removed.

Click to collapse



You follow the Polish Ambassador up with THAT? Tsk

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Fast Five OST  ahhh the memories. I can't understand a word from the song yet I love it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love it too
I have the whole album 
It's really cool :thumbup:

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## mhoss48 (May 22, 2013)

Wiz khalifa ft 2 chainz 
We own it

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 22, 2013)

Sent from deep within my anus


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

There'll come a day
When you'll walk out of my dreams
Face to face
Like I'm imagining
Baby how can I be sure
That you're the one I'm waiting for?
Will you be?
Unmistakable........ 


Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 22, 2013)

Asking Alexandria - Final Episode (Let's Change The Channel)

Loving this song.

If only he knew about the world without the
bullsh!t and the lies,
We could've saved him.
They could've saved me.
But instead I'm here drowning in my own fuqing
mind,
And I'll be damned if you're the death of me.

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Asking Alexandria - Final Episode (Let's Change The Channel)
> 
> Loving this song.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heheh
I should listen to it 
Nice 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

That the consequences of your actions really are just a game
That your life is just a chain reaction taking you day by day
She says nothing's forever in this crazy world
Still I'm falling in love with the right-now poster girl


Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Heheh
> I should listen to it
> Nice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great band, their music actually has a meaning to it


hanisod said:


> View attachment 1982373
> That the consequences of your actions really are just a game
> That your life is just a chain reaction taking you day by day
> She says nothing's forever in this crazy world
> ...

Click to collapse



Nyce!

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 22, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Great band, their music actually has a meaning to it
> 
> 
> Nyce!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks
And I also like this 
Old but gold

There's been too many things together we have seen
It's not that hard if we start to believe
And we're not gonna take anymore
Can we try to erase all the pain? So please
Show me a reason, give me a sign
Tell me the way we fall out of line
Is it today or is it tonight we'll find
The answer to our life........ 



Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 22, 2013)

Samsung hold music... 

Sent from deep within my anus


----------



## kchannel9 (May 22, 2013)

Bunglechunk said:


> Samsung hold music...
> 
> Sent from deep within my anus

Click to collapse



Never again.... Never.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Eternalty (May 23, 2013)

No one knows by Queens of the Stone Age 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## -elix- (May 23, 2013)

A Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh - Celtic Frost


----------



## emokeizer (May 23, 2013)

Can We Start Again - I See Stars \m/

Sent from JellyTouchCast-e400 my LINE  id » emokeizer


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 23, 2013)

Sent from deep within my anus


----------



## kchannel9 (May 23, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/tippermusic/algae-bloom-in-seven

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 AM ----------

Anyone know why there's no "thanks" button on this thread in tapatalk?

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## hanisod (May 23, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/tippermusic/algae-bloom-in-seven
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Again 
No thanks button on off - topic 

Last Friday Night - Katy Perry 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## kchannel9 (May 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Again
> No thanks button on off - topic
> 
> Last Friday Night - Katy Perry
> ...

Click to collapse



"thanks" 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## hanisod (May 23, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> "thanks"
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Lol
Don't take it as offense 
I'm just kidding 



Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## kchannel9 (May 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol
> Don't take it as offense
> I'm just kidding
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolol nooo I didn't mean it like that, I meant that was my "thanks" button, like ya know, since there isn't one...

But yeah, thank you for the info, sorry if I didn't catch the answer the first time, I saw you said "again", implying you might've helped me out earlier too, so double thanks 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## hanisod (May 23, 2013)

kchannel9 said:


> Lolol nooo I didn't mean it like that, I meant that was my "thanks" button, like ya know, since there isn't one...
> 
> But yeah, thank you for the info, sorry if I didn't catch the answer the first time, I saw you said "again", implying you might've helped me out earlier too, so double thanks
> 
> sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2

Click to collapse



Hahahah. Ok 
No problem at all 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## mhoss48 (May 23, 2013)

Aerosmith Angel

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (May 23, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

Carry on - Fun


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 24, 2013)

Till I collapse -Eminem

Sent using my S4


----------



## ArmorD (May 24, 2013)

Sent from my PC using Chrome.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

[/URL][/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (May 24, 2013)

Yaawwwwnnn....

My bedtime song: Time - Hans Zimmer

Good night!! 


Sent from the Echelon in the Hurricane.


----------



## hanisod (May 24, 2013)

echelonMCRhartgrenade said:


> Yaawwwwnnn....
> 
> My bedtime song: Time - Hans Zimmer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahah 
Good night 

BSB - Back to your heart 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## HueMann (May 24, 2013)

Pink Floyd - meddle

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafael42 (May 24, 2013)

Band: Disarmonia Mundi - Track: Celestial Furnace

\m/ SuperleggeraV5 = Too much metal for one hand \m/


----------



## gadgetroid (May 25, 2013)

Sum 41 - Pain for Pleasure


----------



## VoidFox (May 25, 2013)

My Alarm-Song...   Pigeon John - The Bomb 

Good Morning.. 

Sent from S3 - GT-I9300 ++ Siyah 1.9.1 ++ Slim 4.2.2 build 5 ++ Experimental CM10.1 & Slim merge


----------



## Droidfish (May 25, 2013)

The Naked and Famous, Young Blood



Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kchannel9 (May 25, 2013)

HueMann said:


> Pink Floyd - meddle
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel 1.1 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

Dead But Rising by Volbeat


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dead But Rising by Volbeat

Click to collapse



Dude, I heard a song that reminds me off you 

Static-X - Skinnyman


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dude, I heard a song that reminds me off you
> 
> Static-X - Skinnyman

Click to collapse



You think you're the first to mention that?  Yeah, it's an ok song.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You think you're the first to mention that?  Yeah, it's an ok song.

Click to collapse



Just...the nostalgia which comes with it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Just...the nostalgia which comes with it

Click to collapse



The late 90s sucked....what kind of nostalgia is that?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The late 90s sucked....what kind of nostalgia is that?

Click to collapse



Video games


----------



## VeNuMuS (May 25, 2013)

Theater of Tragedy - Aoede

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 25, 2013)

BSB - As long as you love me 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## manubu (May 25, 2013)

cant hold us - mackelmore and ryan lewis

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 25, 2013)

manubu said:


> cant hold us - mackelmore and ryan lewis
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ooooooo I love that one


----------



## IchII3D (May 25, 2013)

If your into electronic music I would highly recommend the 'Feed Me' and 'Nero' BBC Essential Mixes. They are amazing! I have been listening to them none stop for days


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 25, 2013)

IchII3D said:


> If your into electronic music I would highly recommend the 'Feed Me' and 'Nero' BBC Essential Mixes. They are amazing! I have been listening to them none stop for days

Click to collapse



Then go listen to Ekstrak  those guys have kept me busy for a while now


----------



## Konsumhaus (May 25, 2013)

NDR 2

Sent from my GT-p5110 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

Beyoncé

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

Myself singing "Just A Friend" by Jasmine Villegas


----------



## IchII3D (May 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Then go listen to Ekstrak  those guys have kept me busy for a while now

Click to collapse



Will check them out, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## PitSchnass (May 25, 2013)

Classical music.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (May 25, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)




----------



## jj_95nano (May 25, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Bunglechunk (May 25, 2013)

Champions League Final (also watching it) 

Sent from deep within my anus


----------



## MikeCriggs (May 26, 2013)

Thy Art is Murder - "Whore to a Chainsaw"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 26, 2013)

MikeyCriggz said:


> Thy Art is Murder - "Whore to a Chainsaw"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



\m/\m/

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> \m/\m/
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Band name + song title = win... Gonna have to check that out. 

-kcco-


----------



## bassie1995 (May 26, 2013)

MikeyCriggz said:


> Thy Art is Murder - "Whore to a Chainsaw"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWcak9tZupc&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Okluzhion (May 26, 2013)

Enter Sandman by Apocalyptica

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## ichlernungern (May 26, 2013)

Mein Block from Sido


----------



## bululu (May 26, 2013)

Grieg - Peer-Gynt-Suite Nr. 1


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 26, 2013)

This

+ this 

+ this 

And this 

=
Best feeling ever 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Okluzhion (May 26, 2013)

Lucifer by SHINee. I'm usually of metal kind, but I'm really weak on asians, lol.


----------



## hanisod (May 26, 2013)

sunbriel said:


> Lucifer by SHINee. I'm usually of metal kind, but I'm really weak on asians, lol.

Click to collapse



I don't listen to Korean songs 
My sister do
I find this song pretty cool :thumbup:

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## X8invisible (May 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Band name + song title = win... Gonna have to check that out.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



You're not that skinny as your name suggests

Avenged Sevenfold- Beast and The Harlot



<Anti-Tank signature>


----------



## Okluzhion (May 27, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I don't listen to Korean songs
> My sister do
> I find this song pretty cool :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dislike Korean as a language though. But I love Japanese, and these Korean guys happen to have some songs in Japanese. I guess watching anime affected me in many ways.  

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## kushXmaster (May 27, 2013)

The new daft punk album  
It's really good. 

Sent From My Force Powered Galaxy Note 2 via XDA Premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> You're not that skinny as your name suggests
> 
> Avenged Sevenfold- Beast and The Harlot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh?  6'2" and 155 isn't skinny?  Get your eyes checked brah 

-kcco-


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

Soon, My Friend by M83


----------



## hanisod (May 27, 2013)

sunbriel said:


> I dislike Korean as a language though. But I love Japanese, and these Korean guys happen to have some songs in Japanese. I guess watching anime affected me in many ways.
> 
> Sent from my Cracksperia Arc

Click to collapse



Lol
Just like I'm stuck with BackStreet Boys 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 27, 2013)

We own it - Wiz Khalifa and 2 Chainz

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TPoint75 (May 27, 2013)

I'm listening Cosmic Baby - Herbst in Berlin right now!


----------



## Okluzhion (May 27, 2013)

Of Legends And Lore by Hammer Horde


----------



## kioshi (May 27, 2013)

Amuro Namie - Uncontrolled


----------



## BurnRubber90 (May 27, 2013)

Holy Ghost! - It Gets Dark.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## VeNuMuS (May 27, 2013)

Destroyer of the Universe - Amon Amarth

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (May 27, 2013)

Aeroplane Not-So-Monthly May 2013 Mix


----------



## Dr.8820 (May 28, 2013)

Thrift shop - Macklemore and Ryan Lewis (f/Wanz))

Sent from my Nokia L810 using Board Express


----------



## Nezys (May 28, 2013)

Billie Jean by The King of Pop..Michael Jackson!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue3125 (May 28, 2013)

via HTC sense


----------



## kaosone26 (May 28, 2013)

the shins - simple song


----------



## _Variable (May 28, 2013)

My laptop's fan


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Modez-Throw it up 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## calebrocca (May 28, 2013)

*LODES of stuff!*

Lodes but mainly:

*When I Was Your Man - Bruno Mars *


----------



## MikeCriggs (May 28, 2013)

bassie1995 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWcak9tZupc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Best thing ever! Ahahahahahahahahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeCriggs (May 28, 2013)

Infant Annihilator - "Decapitation Fornication"



Not usually into deathcore (I'm more of a death metal guy). But this this is pretty sick stuff. My apologies about the gruesome names, but it's good music .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (May 28, 2013)

Princeton Ave - Issues

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Audiomachine- can't die

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ravsss (May 28, 2013)

Luxtorped.... is the best


----------



## X8invisible (May 28, 2013)

Flyleaf- Chasm

<Anti-Tank signature>


----------



## _Variable (May 29, 2013)

The Parties - Feet back on the ground


----------



## tobiascuypers (May 29, 2013)

Worldwide Choppers- Tech N9ne

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (May 29, 2013)

My Minolta Toyota 88c Race Car going around La Sarthe for the 24h of Le Mans in GT4, b-spec bob is doing a good job 

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## _Variable (May 29, 2013)

JESTA - Hand to hold


----------



## Blue3125 (May 29, 2013)

via HTC sense


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2013)

Strange Paradise - Ganga


----------



## 404-Not Found (May 30, 2013)

Famous Last Words- My Chemical Romance

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 30, 2013)

1.) Three Days Grace - Scared
2.) Three Days Grace - Over and Over
3.) Fallacy Flow - Lady Viola
4.) Trocadero - Funny Farm
5.) Trocadero - Colors
6.) Mothergoat - Blood Horizon
7.) Nico Vega - Fury Oh Fury
8.) Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Change the World
9.) Five Finger Death Punch - The Bleeding
10.) Red - Release the ||| Panic

You might not like them, but I listen to these a lot lately. I hate mainstream pop, and from the posts I see above, I'm not alone. From the looks of it, I like most of the songs posted so far. Want to find more music by browsing this thread, but will end up needing to go through 1, 423 pages...


----------



## X8invisible (May 30, 2013)

UncookedMoa said:


> 1.) Three Days Grace - Scared
> 2.) Three Days Grace - Over and Over
> 3.) Fallacy Flow - Lady Viola
> 4.) Trocadero - Funny Farm
> ...

Click to collapse



Good music lover why did you make your 10 posts in off topic?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rebel_3 (May 30, 2013)

A Horse with no Name - America :cyclops:


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 30, 2013)

The Weeknd -  Kiss land 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## LavLab (May 30, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## VeNuMuS (May 30, 2013)

Thunderkiss '65 -  White Zombie 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (May 30, 2013)

...But Home is Nowhere by AFI
have it on repeat

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## thedudejdog (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zorprime01 (May 31, 2013)

Dream theater... 
Awake 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda premium


----------



## emokeizer (May 31, 2013)

zorprime01 said:


> Dream theater...
> Awake
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda premium

Click to collapse



same band here.. the answer lies within

★★★ [jellycast_forever] ★★★


----------



## zorprime01 (May 31, 2013)

emokeizer said:


> same band here.. the answer lies within
> 
> ★★★ [jellycast_forever] ★★★

Click to collapse



Great song....... 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda premium


----------



## kreatonn (May 31, 2013)

Dragonforce- Dawn over new World..:thumbup:

If u're DRAGONFORCE lovers please hit THANKS button,,


----------



## UncookedMoa (May 31, 2013)

Now I'm listening to:
1.) 30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill
2.) Red - Break Me Down
3.) Marcy's Song
4.) Gustavo Santaolalla - The Last of Us Theme
5.) Stephen Rippy - Insignificantia
6.) Martin O' Donnell - Bits and Pieces
7.) Fallacy Flow - Fade Away



X8invisible said:


> Good music lover why did you make your 10 posts in off topic?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Because I want to post in off-topic. When I have a problem on Android I want to ask, I have an account ready to be used right here. Since I already have an account, I browsed and saw the off-topic section with random games and questions. I guess I'm just bored. Funny, my friends and family knows nothing about my songs and wonder where I get them. I just stumble on them on Google and YouTube...

However, I do want to post things related to Android, but I doubt it would help anybody. I don't know if I should post a whole topic or post in an existing one... I'm no programmer and only dream to be.


----------



## GeekyNitz (May 31, 2013)

Edith Piaf 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2013)

Free Quasi!


----------



## 3f1f37 (May 31, 2013)

Logic 

Sent from my Venom Infected One X


----------



## Eternalty (May 31, 2013)

155 by +44

Sent from my Note ll
Think inside the RootBox!


----------



## SammiSaysHello (May 31, 2013)

Dancing by Larry Lagerberg <3


----------



## commencal661 (May 31, 2013)

View attachment 2006389

Something I just recently discovered


----------



## shadowcore (May 31, 2013)

I love listening to dark driving epic hybrid orchestral rock. I just love dark evil music like: Audiomachine - Prometheus

Right now, listening to Les Friction: Firewall.


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2013)

Free Quasi!


----------



## LavLab (May 31, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 31, 2013)

http://s1.directupload.net/images/130531/k8rq4uck.png
http://s7.directupload.net/images/130531/czq9vfaz.png

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

If the green left the grass on the other side
I would make like a tree and leave
But if I reached for your hand, would your eyes get wide?
Who knew the other side could be so green?
Don't remind me......... 

Epic song

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## PureLogic (May 31, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Simple and Clean - Utada Hikaru (Kingdom Hearts)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Jun 1, 2013)

The Wasp (Texas Radio and the Big Beat) - The Doors


----------



## eep2378 (Jun 1, 2013)

Antony and the Johnsons - Fistful of Love

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 1, 2013)

Take the power back-rage against the machine

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## SteveJ2309 (Jun 1, 2013)

the boys are back -  Dropkick Murphys

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rogerxcamargo (Jun 1, 2013)

Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2013)

Free Quasi!


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't you worry child by Swedish house mafia! 
#awesome


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jun 1, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Don't you worry child by Swedish house mafia!
> #awesome

Click to collapse



Greyhound - Swedish House Mafia 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## alvster (Jun 1, 2013)

Wake up guys,, im listening to ASKING ****ING ALEXANDRIA!!!!! 

Sent from my LWW. Cheers, Its Legend, wait for it, DARY!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2013)

Free Quasi!


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 1, 2013)

alvster said:


> Wake up guys,, im listening to ASKING ****ING ALEXANDRIA!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LWW. Cheers, Its Legend, wait for it, DARY!

Click to collapse



F*uck yeah, I'm going to see them on 25th of June in Ljubljana, Slovenia 

Meanwhile:
View attachment 2009935


----------



## chmuts (Jun 1, 2013)

Slayer - Live Undead


----------



## alvster (Jun 1, 2013)

LUCKY YOU MAN!!! Have fun man!! Save some pictures for this thread mate.. Haha jokes.. But yea , HAVE FUN THERE!

Sent from my LWW. Cheers, Its Legend, wait for it, DARY!


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 1, 2013)

alvster said:


> LUCKY YOU MAN!!! Have fun man!! Save some pictures for this thread mate.. Haha jokes.. But yea , HAVE FUN THERE!
> 
> Sent from my LWW. Cheers, Its Legend, wait for it, DARY!

Click to collapse



Sure will! I'm gonna party for two now I guess


----------



## jahlee (Jun 2, 2013)

sent from another space


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 2, 2013)

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here I go again ~ Whitesnake


----------



## rogerxcamargo (Jun 2, 2013)

Will I AM - scream and shout


----------



## Deleted member 4488333 (Jun 2, 2013)

Golden Corridor - Shnabubula


----------



## trell959 (Jun 2, 2013)

Live it. Love it. Lust it. -Emarosa

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corryrox (Jun 2, 2013)

Hotel California - Eagles :good:


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 2, 2013)

Breakfast in America - Supertramp

_       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 2, 2013)

Lil Wayne ft. Static Major - Lollipop

Classic 

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bring Me The Horizon - Sleepwalking
Their latest album is orgasmic 

Also this: Slayer - Bloodline


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 2, 2013)

After Laughter Comes Tears (Nicolas Jaar remix)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 3, 2013)

Abacab ~ Gensis


----------



## hanisod (Jun 3, 2013)

This 





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!



---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------







Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!



---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------







Am I the only one who's taste of music is weird like this :sly:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!



---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------






And yeah also this 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## kreatonn (Jun 3, 2013)

Angel's don't kill - Children of Bodom


----------



## hanisod (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Dypraxxx (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 3, 2013)

Listening to this:
View attachment 2014460

Getting ready for this:
View attachment 2014461


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Jun 3, 2013)

More Gama Bomb. 
Thrash as hell.


----------



## firedragon79 (Jun 3, 2013)

*re*

torri amos -professional window.... olds songs from highschool time


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Jun 4, 2013)

Slayer-Americon


----------



## LuigiBull23 (Jun 4, 2013)

RISE -  Skillet!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 4, 2013)

Arab idol may be 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Arab idol may be
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You kidding? 

Mohammad 3asaf is good though 
Is he still in? 



Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 4, 2013)

Back Against The Wall by Cage The Elephant. 
Long time no hear that song and now I caught it on some random radio station on TuneIn.  

Edit:
Hands Up by 2PM at TuneIn
Got hooked up on K-Pop D;

Sent from my SXZ


----------



## webbjames (Jun 4, 2013)

I Knew You Were Trouble - Taylor Swift


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2013)

Float on
Modest mouse

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -NickHalden- (Jun 4, 2013)

Set fire to the rain
Adele


----------



## Rebel_3 (Jun 4, 2013)

U2 - where the streets have no name

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 4, 2013)

In Stereo- For MInor


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

My new favorite supergroup.


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My new favorite supergroup.

Click to collapse



Really cool bass line. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

Caviar - Dance Gavin Dance

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Really cool bass line.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Billy Sheehan is a master.  Glad u like.  and congrats on graduating. 

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------


----------



## trell959 (Jun 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Billy Sheehan is a master.  Glad u like.  and congrats on graduating.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------

Click to collapse



I'll definitely look into him. Thank you sir! 



The word "bestfriend" becomes redefined - Chiodos

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

trell959 said:


> I'll definitely look into him. Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, Billy Sheehan is not related to the vid i just posted.....he's the bass player in that first vid.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 4, 2013)

Sent from my SXZ


----------



## jmindset (Jun 4, 2013)

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 4, 2013)

Sirens. Ahhh, city life  

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dypraxxx (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 5, 2013)

This song's lyrics continue to creep me out. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - Ievan Polkka

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Dreamer - I the Mighty

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jun 5, 2013)

Daft Punk feat. Panda Bear - Doin' it Right

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## galaxys (Jun 6, 2013)

Behind the Wheel (live) - Depeche Mode


----------



## Could Be Anyone (Jun 6, 2013)

Fantastic Future by Yukari Tamura

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kachongui (Jun 6, 2013)

Gary Moore - Spanish Guitar


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 6, 2013)

Macklemore - Can't Hold Us

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ludanjet (Jun 6, 2013)

Listening 侧田 - Volar


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 6, 2013)

Within Temptation Live at Lowlands 2011 DVD


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 6, 2013)

Terravita
UKF - bass culture

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pawelace (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Runaway


----------



## klantballe (Jun 6, 2013)

Skold – Polka Dot Dress


----------



## Kachongui (Jun 7, 2013)

Submatik - Firefly


----------



## LavLab (Jun 7, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Jay Rock (Jun 7, 2013)

Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow


----------



## webbjames (Jun 7, 2013)

You Belong With Me-  Taylor Swift


----------



## kchannel9 (Jun 7, 2013)

David Jubb, PhD. - Breatharianism  http://bit.ly/13KtAtF

Good stuff, like listening to a "human body dev"... if you know what I mean.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel phase 2 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Mother of Kalthoom
Far from you

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Mother of Kalthoom
> Far from you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol
I used to hear this song every day on my way to school

Just got the daft punk. random access memory album (let's see how it goes)

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

Dat song.......! 




From the first one and I've started to like this album! 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackmill-Lucid Truth


----------



## Frannyman (Jun 7, 2013)

Johnny Marr's The Messenger. Pretty good. It's like Smiths with a regular singer and lyricist.


----------



## GuestK00145 (Jun 8, 2013)

Phil Collins - in the air/tonight

sent from my @nFected AxisMod


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 8, 2013)

Jump around-house of pain

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - last night , good night 
Kagamine Len - Butterfly on your right shoulder 

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Kagamine Len - Butterfly on your right shoulder

Click to collapse



That's a good one :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's a good one :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad you liked it.

Hatsune Miku - time machine 
Hatsune Miku - tell your world
Kagamine Rin - Kokoro 
Hatsune Miku - Nekomimi switch 
IA - A tale of six trillion years and one night 

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mr Crowley 
Ozzy Osbourne 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## crittercamp (Jun 8, 2013)

no faith in brooklyn - hoodie allen


----------



## josipborac (Jun 8, 2013)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tom12e (Jun 8, 2013)

Sonnentanz - Klangkarussel


----------



## LavLab (Jun 8, 2013)

Devo 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 8, 2013)

LavLab said:


> Devo
> 
> LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords

Click to collapse



Devo????
You jockohomo!


sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - Unhappy Refrain

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 8, 2013)

Lightning crashes by Live

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## Kachongui (Jun 8, 2013)

Annihilator - Alison Hell


----------



## Simonna (Jun 8, 2013)

KINGS Feat Antonella - Opou Me Pas
Great greek song.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

The Gummy Bear Song...while nomming Gummy bears.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwitchyEye (Jun 8, 2013)

Donkeys. y u no have good band name??!


----------



## bl8demast3r (Jun 8, 2013)

Fragments of Time - Daft Punk


----------



## hanisod (Jun 8, 2013)

bl8demast3r said:


> Fragments of Time - Daft Punk

Click to collapse



Ya mean thiz? 





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## bl8demast3r (Jun 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ya mean thiz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eeyup! Gotta love Daft Punk. Also *brohoof* :victory:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 8, 2013)

bl8demast3r said:


> Eeyup! Gotta love Daft Punk. Also *brohoof* :victory:

Click to collapse



Ohhh YEAH! *brohoof* 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!



---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------







Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2013)

The End (live) - The Doors


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Slave of Hamid
Promised

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tripshots feat.Hatsune Miku - Nebula

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Slave of Hamid
> Promised
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



You can't translate that. Cuz it's name 
So it's "Abd al hamid" 

Daft Punk - The Game Of Love 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> You can't translate that. Cuz it's name
> So it's "Abd al hamid"
> 
> Daft Punk - The Game Of Love
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone dared me to post this 
I got my 10 pounds
Why didn't you tell that for mother of Kalthoom 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hanisod (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Someone dared me to post this
> I got my 10 pounds
> Why didn't you tell that for mother of Kalthoom
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Lol
10 pounds only? 
50 might do it
I don't know 
Probably I was busy with something 
I forgot 
But mother of Kalthoom kind of suits her you know 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jmindset (Jun 9, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ohhh YEAH! *brohoof*
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> Want a cool place to hang out
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmfao! Wtf?

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LavLab (Jun 9, 2013)

freakboy13 said:


> Devo????
> You jockohomo!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





LãvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## galaxys (Jun 9, 2013)

Behind the Wheel/Route 66 (megamix) - Depeche Mode


----------



## hanisod (Jun 9, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lmfao! Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What? What is it?





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## chmuts (Jun 9, 2013)

Pantera - Far Beyond Driven


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 9, 2013)

The Doors - Riders On The Storm

Perfect 24 Bit 96 FLAC sounds beautiful, if a little quiet

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## Kachongui (Jun 9, 2013)

Gary Moore - The Messiah Will Come Again


----------



## freakbg (Jun 9, 2013)

Chasing Summers (R3hab & Quint Rmx)  - Tiesto


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 9, 2013)

Suicide Silence - Price Of Beauty
"Holding you, down by your throat.
Just enough to, keep your fuqing mouth shut. Can't stand to heart you scream GOD. BECAUSE HES NOT FUQING HERE *****"

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (beast, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 9, 2013)

Titanium- Sia
Don't get the video though


----------



## dario.84 (Jun 9, 2013)

red hot chilli peppers


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - when the first love ends

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 9, 2013)

DevilDriver - Dead To Rights


----------



## jmindset (Jun 10, 2013)

hanisod said:


> What? What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing lol

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 10, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Nothing lol
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hehehe ok






Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Kachongui (Jun 10, 2013)

The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg - Iron Maiden


----------



## iDelta (Jun 10, 2013)

Fix You
Coldplay

Coldplay, Y U DO DIS? Y dis song so underrated?

Sent from my Liquid Smooth Galaxy W. If I don't reply to your PMs, blame the app.


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 10, 2013)

LastDayHere - Fly Away


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 10, 2013)

Ivan Torrent - TH3 AWAK3N1NG (EPIC MUSIC)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - ODDS&ENDS

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mat-p7 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rihanna <3


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 10, 2013)

mat-p7 said:


> Rihanna <3

Click to collapse



Eww. You must be joking....:thumbdown::thumbdown::screwy:

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ultradisko - Arodrios


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 10, 2013)

Limp Bizkit - Gold Cobra
I hope their upcoming album's gonna be as awesome as Gold Cobra.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - Trust You

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 10, 2013)

Wannabe-spice girls

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Jun 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Eww. You must be joking....:thumbdown::thumbdown::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Lmfao! Rihanna? Really? 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




GottaProblemBro said:


> Wannabe-spice girls
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



........

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lmfao! Rihanna? Really?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rihanna is naaaaaasty!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Rihanna is naaaaaasty!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nasty in a bad way of course

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Nasty in a bad way of course
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Of course.
She's actually kinda creepy....

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Of course.
> She's actually kinda creepy....
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Definitely. Illuminati crazy lol

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 11, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Eww. You must be joking....:thumbdown::thumbdown::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



No he is spamming I think :screwy:
10 poster

sent using internet explorer, hope it reaches on time :fingers-crossed:


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 11, 2013)

Blind Guardian -  Sacred live.  ('live' being in a cutscene in the game Sacred 2.)

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boostjunki3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Light Bringer - Resistance


----------



## ext109 (Jun 11, 2013)

Love it!  

sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)


----------



## kidmar (Jun 11, 2013)

Disney soundtracks :laugh:


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

I cant stop 
Flux pavilion 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> I cant stop
> Flux pavilion
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse





Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## hanisod (Jun 11, 2013)

thom109 said:


> Love it!
> 
> sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)

Click to collapse



Haha +1 







Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 11, 2013)

Kraftwerk - Minimum maximum live


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Your name is Hitler?


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Your name is Hitler?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I keep forgetting to change that 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Rewingster (Jun 11, 2013)

OneRepublic - Secrets


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## hanisod (Jun 11, 2013)

Rewingster said:


> OneRepublic - Secrets

Click to collapse



Amazing song! 



Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my HTC


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jmindset (Jun 11, 2013)

Bunch of crappy songs being posted......just saying.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Bunch of crappy songs being posted......just saying.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh no you did not just say that take that back

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Bunch of crappy songs being posted......just saying.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you were talking about Miku...prepare to die.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If you were talking about Miku...prepare to die.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What are you his boyfriend 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## jmindset (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If you were talking about Miku...prepare to die.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No not you. People like "lil jon " and "lil Wayne " crap music

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




Raymond199483 said:


> Oh no you did not just say that take that back
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## w00tpaulie (Jun 11, 2013)

KRS-One feat. Buckshot-Robot


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> What are you his boyfriend
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Miku is a girl.



jmindset said:


> No not you. People like "lil jon " and "lil Wayne " crap music
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ah. I don't care for it either. 
I wasn't even the one who posted the music I was talking about 


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

jmindset said:


> No not you. People like "lil jon " and "lil Wayne " crap music
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now your taking crap about music I listen to because I listen to lil jon

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## jmindset (Jun 11, 2013)

w00tpaulie said:


> KRS-One feat. Buckshot-Robot

Click to collapse



Now that's quality music right there!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Best song

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## jmindset (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Now your taking crap about music I listen to because I listen to lil jon
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Lmfao! Lil Jon? Really? Not music. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## w00tpaulie (Jun 11, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Now that's quality music right there!
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sometimes n00bs are cool


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 11, 2013)

Beauty and The Freak - Sonic Syndicate

Sent from my panda

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




Raymond199483 said:


> Best song
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



Seether's awesome. Thanks for reminding! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## predicted (Jun 11, 2013)

For the last 6 months, I just listened to electronic music.. For example FOOL, knife Party, dada life, Tommy trash and nicky romero! My favorite song at the moment is Knife Party - Internet Friends

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 11, 2013)

predicted said:


> For the last 6 months, I just listened to electronic music.. For example FOOL, knife Party, dada life, Tommy trash and nicky romero! My favorite song at the moment is Knife Party - Internet Friends
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You blocked me on Facebook. Now you're going to die....

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> You blocked me on Facebook. Now you're going to die....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## galaxys (Jun 11, 2013)

Headhunter V3.0 - Front 242


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 3


----------



## hanisod (Jun 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 3

Click to collapse



What's up with this hatsune miku thing? Seems spreading lately 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just search for Vocaloid music , and you'll know why its spreading , while Miku is on top.
You may also check the wiki for more info. Not to forget YouTube. 
But that's ok if you dislike it.



Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 3


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 12, 2013)

Listening to local male cats "singing" at 2:45 am. But not even that can stop me from falling asleep in a sec. Goodnight world, meowowowow~

Sent from my SXZ


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2013)

sunbriel said:


> Listening to local male cats "singing" at 2:45 am. But not even that can stop me from falling asleep in a sec. Goodnight world, meowowowow~
> 
> Sent from my SXZ

Click to collapse



Lol goodnight .






Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 3


----------



## iDelta (Jun 12, 2013)

Sent from my Liquid Smooth Galaxy W. If I don't reply to your PMs, blame the app.


----------



## LavLab (Jun 12, 2013)

Not your average Ministry...

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Hyoz (Jun 12, 2013)

Maroon 5 - Daylight. 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 12, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Bunch of crappy songs being posted......just saying.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What the **** you listening to, huh ? Biebers crap ? Grow up dude , Wayne songs aren't crap. Better take that away. He's a legend and will always remains the best rapper Alive. 

Sent from my HTC


----------



## jmindset (Jun 12, 2013)

Blue3125 said:


> What the **** you listening to, huh ? Biebers crap ? Grow up dude , Wayne songs aren't crap. Better take that away. He's a legend and will always remains the best rapper Alive.
> 
> Sent from my HTC

Click to collapse



You are kidding right? Best rapper alive? Far from it. Maybe worst.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

jmindset said:


> You are kidding right? Best rapper alive? Far from it. Maybe worst.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks lol

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 12, 2013)

jmindset said:


> You are kidding right? Best rapper alive? Far from it. Maybe worst.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yea, best rapper alive that's the name given to him long time ago by the people only. Seriously, you need to watch one of his life story before opening you mouth. Probably you are jealous of him 
His musuc is made out of perfection with so much of dedication ! 

We can't do anything about that , hatters gonna hate 

He still remain the best rapper alive.
I'm shocked to see how people talk crap about Wayne when all they really know about him is his name .. 

Sent from my HTC


----------



## jmindset (Jun 12, 2013)

Blue3125 said:


> Yea, best rapper alive that's the name given to him long time ago by the people only. Seriously, you need to watch one of his life story before opening you mouth. Probably you are jealous of him
> His musuc is made out of perfection with so much of dedication !
> 
> We can't do anything about that , hatters gonna hate
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol what a joke! Those that give themselves title without earning them are ridiculous! Get your head out of his bum!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 12, 2013)

Derailed thread is derailed :banghead:

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 12, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lol what a joke! Those that give themselves title without earning them are ridiculous! Get your head out of his bum!
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nevermind, hatters gonna hate. Go and listen to Justin Biebers music, I hope you like them , that's the only music left for a guy like you 

Sent from my HTC


----------



## jmindset (Jun 12, 2013)

Blue3125 said:


> Nevermind, hatters gonna hate. Go and listen to Justin Biebers music, I hope you like them , that's the only music left for a guy like you
> 
> Sent from my HTC

Click to collapse



Lol you are a very little minded person. Justin bieber? Really? Nit surprised tho. I'm guessing you only listen to the radio. That being your only source of music is comical. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 12, 2013)

Limp Bizkit - Get A Life

P.S.: Best rapper ever is part of this band, just so you know 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e (phone says Z715e)


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sent from my HTC


----------



## jnne2012 (Jun 12, 2013)

Killswitch Engage - Rose of Saharan! 

Limp Bizkit is ****.. Okay not ****! But they are lame! Haters gonne hate 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 12, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lol you are a very little minded person. Justin bieber? Really? Nit surprised tho. I'm guessing you only listen to the radio. That being your only source of music is comical.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Then what you listen to ? 

Sent from my HTC


----------



## jmindset (Jun 12, 2013)

Blue3125 said:


> Then what you listen to ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC

Click to collapse



Underground/independent/alternative hip hop. Not that watered down pop fueled garbage that you prefer.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## finr0d (Jun 12, 2013)

--


----------



## hanisod (Jun 12, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Underground/independent/alternative hip hop. Not that watered down pop fueled garbage that you prefer.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Will... That's just.... You're opinion man

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jmindset (Jun 12, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Will... That's just.... You're opinion man
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> Want a cool place to hang out
> ...

Click to collapse



True true. To each his own then I guess 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 12, 2013)

jnne2012 said:


> Killswitch Engage - Rose of Saharan!
> 
> Limp Bizkit is ****.. Okay not ****! But they are lame! Haters gonne hate
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You probably meant Rose Of Sharyn 
P.S.: speak of the devil...
View attachment 2036679


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 12, 2013)

View attachment 2036782
View attachment 2036783


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Jun 12, 2013)

Trip The Darkness- Lacuna Coil


----------



## kylonian (Jun 12, 2013)

Florence and the machine


----------



## Rodgman15 (Jun 12, 2013)

Dyscarnate!


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 12, 2013)

Tango Korrupti


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 12, 2013)

Wrong album art... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Poetic justice.     Kendrick lamar

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (Jun 13, 2013)

Secrets by adept 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 4932462 (Jun 13, 2013)

High Tide or Low Tide by Bob Marley & The Wailers 

Enviado desde mi Xperia Play


----------



## Eternalty (Jun 13, 2013)

Aerials by System of a Down

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## spicymchaggis (Jun 13, 2013)

*ePrwil from*

Five Finger Death Punch - Hard to See


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Jun 13, 2013)

Time Goes By ( Super8 Deep Mix) - Carrie Skipper


----------



## kchannel9 (Jun 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOoK9bZwBeY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

sent from my GS2/ET4G (Vanilla Rootbox 3.9.1 w/ Lightning Zap kernel phase 2 & Seeder) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 13, 2013)

Fiocco - Afflito

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## jnne2012 (Jun 13, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> You probably meant Rose Of Sharyn
> P.S.: speak of the devil...
> View attachment 2036679

Click to collapse



 how i did that 

Yes of course! S-h-a-r-y-n  






Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 13, 2013)

How's this one ? 

via HTC sense


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 13, 2013)

Freshman 10 by Robert Walter's live Congress

| Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD |


----------



## mcluvin1065 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sent from my rooted, suited, and booted s3, living the dual core life, know dat.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 13, 2013)

Blue3125 said:


> How's this one ?
> 
> via HTC sense

Click to collapse



Owl city! 
Damn my favorite 
Adam young is amazing 






Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## thedudejdog (Jun 13, 2013)

New cob.

I love all access.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Eternalty (Jun 14, 2013)

Alone by BFMV

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jun 14, 2013)

Ridaz-Eminem

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 14, 2013)

Haye mera dil ...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 14, 2013)

Mirrors by Justin Timberlake , love this one 

via HTC sense


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 14, 2013)

via HTC sense


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 14, 2013)

And this one will always remain my favorite 

via HTC sense


----------



## UnspecialEffects (Jun 14, 2013)

Send the Pain On - Chrome Sparks


----------



## Kachongui (Jun 14, 2013)

Within Temptation - Ice Queen


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 15, 2013)

thedudejdog said:


> New cob.
> 
> I love all access.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Awesome! Geez I didn't even know they released a new album this year. Used to be my favourite band 



Sent from my panda

Really 'meh' song but good band:


----------



## Orange_furball (Jun 15, 2013)

Guarantee no other guy will agree but the acoustic version is amazing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 3


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 15, 2013)

Invincible - MGK

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## edisile (Jun 15, 2013)

Dope as f*ck! I still don't understand why Sabrepulse isn't as famous as Skrillex... he would deserve it.

One can not simply spell "device" without saying "dev".




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## drummaniac28 (Jun 15, 2013)

Julius - Star****er


----------



## edisile (Jun 15, 2013)

Everybody should listen to this album.

One can not simply spell "device" without saying "dev".




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## hanisod (Jun 15, 2013)

edisile said:


> Everybody should listen to this album

Click to collapse



I'm doing so right now 




It's just so good 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 15, 2013)

I just bought this album yesterday and I am loving it so much I just might jizz in my pants soon
View attachment 2044918


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2013)

no matter your opinion of this guy, his fearlessness is to be admired. this album is on some for real, next next level ish.. 


hes still out his mind tho. lol

s!gned!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

mrrick said:


> no matter your opinion of this guy, his fearlessness is to be admired. this album is on some for real, next next level ish..
> 
> 
> hes still out his mind tho. lol
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the icon second from the left on your status bar 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mrrick (Jun 15, 2013)

thats the player pro icon

s!gned!


----------



## jmindset (Jun 15, 2013)

Some REAL talent. None of that pop crap

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 16, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## jmindset (Jun 16, 2013)

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 16, 2013)

Erase me-kid cudi. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 16, 2013)

On the TV: Anouk - Birds. 

I absolutely _hate_ that song. I'm serious, I can't stand it. It's not that it's crap, it's the lyrics. There's just something about them that makes me want to take the nearest heavy object and _shut it up._ I can't explain why, it's just there. So, to protect my TV, I've put my speakers to the absolute maximum on my laptop: 

Blind Guardian - Run For The Night.


----------



## Kachongui (Jun 16, 2013)

Native Construct - Chromatic Aberration


----------



## hanisod (Jun 16, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 16, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Great song!


The Doors - Love Her Madly.
I've gone into 70's rock phase. . 
Which is odd, considering I'm only 16..

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 16, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Great song!
> 
> 
> The Doors - Love Her Madly.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see anything odd in that 

Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil


----------



## finr0d (Jun 16, 2013)

--


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jun 16, 2013)

Voodoo Chile , Jimi Hendrix.
Cuz I'm playing it.
Not very well, tho.
I haven't really figured out how he did the wah pedal part.


----------



## LavLab (Jun 16, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## mrrick (Jun 16, 2013)

yup. still

s¡gned!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 16, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 16, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Great song!
> 
> 
> The Doors - Love Her Madly.
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have to be old to have a good taste of music  



Sent from my panda


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 16, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> I don't see anything odd in that
> 
> Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil

Click to collapse



Yes! 

E, sorry for the double post I thought it would merge to my above post 

-> Halo of Blood - Children of Bodom. Awesome. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 16, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> You don't have to be old to have a good taste of music

Click to collapse



Very true! 

AC/DC - Live at River Plate DVD

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whewstoosae (Jun 17, 2013)

Dig - Incubus. 

Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## imNo (Jun 17, 2013)

Black Skinheads-Kanye west

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Kagamine Rin - Melancholic

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 17, 2013)

Heh i just felt odd cause this was music my mum grew up with... 

Guns n' Roses - Paradise City

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 17, 2013)

Combichrist

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 17, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Heh i just felt odd cause this was music my mum grew up with...
> 
> Guns n' Roses - Paradise City
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm 16 too and I listen good ol rock, there is nothin odd here





*Sent from the Dark Side of the Galaxy*


----------



## raymondrbowman (Jun 17, 2013)

Steven Lynch......

Sent from my Razr HD using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 17, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 17, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> I'm 16 too and I listen good ol rock, there is nothin odd here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice music! 



RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I like your sig (website)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## im the doctor (Jun 17, 2013)

R.E.M. - Losing my Religion <3


----------



## jameski182 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just Give Me A Reason - Pink


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 17, 2013)

Living The Wasted Life by Aesthetic Perfection

Sent from my SXZ


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 17, 2013)

Monster - Skillet
\m/


----------



## galaxys (Jun 18, 2013)

Just One Fix - Ministry


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ultrapirate (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Jun 18, 2013)

Staying alive

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 18, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Staying alive
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 Creepy. 

Shot in the dark -  Within Temptation

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Jun 18, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Creepy.
> 
> Shot in the dark -  Within Temptation
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol how is that creepy? 70s disco music owns all!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 18, 2013)

Frgt/10 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sperperons (Jun 18, 2013)

toys - noise


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jun 18, 2013)

Static(No, Literally Static)- ARMv7 eabi Processor ↓ using a Android Motherboard.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Jun 18, 2013)

Entire album is good

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Jun 18, 2013)

Jimmy Levine macklemore

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 18, 2013)

via HTC sense


----------



## LavLab (Jun 18, 2013)

Celtic Frost 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## DHackley (Jun 18, 2013)

The Breed - The Breed Files 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 19, 2013)

Chitlins Con Carne ~ Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 19, 2013)

Sanctuary - Utada Hikaru


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sanctuary - Utada Hikaru

Click to collapse



Kingdom Hearts 2 OST :3

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2 OST :3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Yup... :sly:

Simple and Clean - Utada Hikaru


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

HIghway Don't Care- Tim McGraw


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

Playing this out loud in my Computing lesson! 
\m/

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 19, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Playing this out loud in my Computing lesson!
> \m/
> 
> Hit THANKS if I helped you!
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice.

Something unknown and unavailable 





Sent from my SXZ


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 19, 2013)

Up the downstairs: porcupine tree

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my SXZ


----------



## ultrapirate (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 19, 2013)

One of my favorites

via HTC sense


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Playing this out loud in my Computing lesson!
> \m/
> 
> Hit THANKS if I helped you!
> ...

Click to collapse



+1
Ugly guy but excellent music 






sunbriel said:


> Sent from my SXZ

Click to collapse



+1000! Awesome! 
           - 
One of my faves atm. Latin metal, never thought I'd like it. Actually my gf recommended this for me 


Sent from my panda


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sepultura - Roots Bloody Roots


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

sunbriel said:


> Nice.
> 
> Something unknown and unavailable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




got threatened to be Expelled (what are they gonna do, I only have a week Ieft) but it was worth it! My computin teacher lines my sorta music, everything from The Doors to Marilyn Manson & even Bach!






ArmorD said:


> +1
> Ugly guy but excellent music
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ugly?

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Ugly?
> 
> I helped you? HIT THANKS!
> Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I didn't mean you. I was talking about mm

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Lol I didn't mean you. I was talking about mm
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Yeah, not Much going on the looks for him, but at least he can sing!

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 19, 2013)

Blackmill - Spirit of Life

Excellent music


----------



## Jbluna (Jun 19, 2013)

Underground for life!


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 19, 2013)

Highway to hell - ac/dc


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 19, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Highway to hell - ac/dc

Click to collapse



One of my favourite bands!
For those about to rock, we salute you!


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 19, 2013)

The only skrillex song I like


*Sent from the Dark Side of the Galaxy*


----------



## nuuits (Jun 20, 2013)

Violent Pornography by System of a Down


----------



## DesertHawk (Jun 20, 2013)

estabien said:


> Violent Pornography by System of a Down

Click to collapse



Tune!

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

Cosculluela


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 20, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## jmindset (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 20, 2013)

Poundcake ~ Van Halen


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jun 20, 2013)

the Banana Song! My god it's the BEST
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCkerYMffMo


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 20, 2013)

Limp Bizkit - Ready To Go (Feat. Lil Wayne)
Lil Wayne's rapping is good only when someone like Fred Durst writes the lyrics


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from my panda


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 20, 2013)

via HTC sense


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Listening to Aaloo chaat


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Now at Bebo ft . HONEY SINGH


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 20, 2013)

Tere bina from the Movie Tezz


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 20, 2013)

<3


----------



## wyd4 (Jun 20, 2013)

The cure - close to me at this very point in time

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## AGoogleUser (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## LavLab (Jun 20, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

After party - Dyanamite MC 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 20, 2013)

LavLab said:


> LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords

Click to collapse



That is clearly Nicolas Cages eye! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

Well this thread has derailed quite a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## 6Seven (Jun 21, 2013)

Sent from my T-Mo Note 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 21, 2013)

Passion Pit - Sleepyhead...


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - two-breaths walking 

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 4


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 2058969


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 2058971


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 21, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> View attachment 2058971

Click to collapse



:thumbup:






Sent from my SXZ


----------



## KRG-23 (Jun 21, 2013)

ZARDONIC & VOICIANS - Bring Back The Glory


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Jun 21, 2013)

Gama bomb - hammer slammer


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jun 21, 2013)

Members this thread is about " What are you listening to?"  not who is the best singer/rapper or music....


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 21, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 21, 2013)

"Jump" ~ Van Halen


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - World is Mine

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jun 21, 2013)

Pendulum - Fasten Your Seatbelts (PrototypeRaptor Bootleg Remix)
Posted a link for those who want it and don't feel like google-ing it...


----------



## koizumi7 (Jun 21, 2013)

Camero Cat - Potions


----------



## verdegr (Jun 22, 2013)

GUILLIANO vs ANITA MEYER - WHY TELL ME WHY


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - Yume Yume

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 4


----------



## LuigiBull23 (Jun 22, 2013)

Skillet's new Rise album!!


----------



## ultrapirate (Jun 22, 2013)

This

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Furosemid (Jun 22, 2013)

Neil Young - Cowgirl in the Sand


----------



## LavLab (Jun 22, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 22, 2013)

Granchester meadows-Pink Floyd

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## applegrew (Jun 22, 2013)

Studio Killers - Eros and Apollo


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2013)

Love lockdown
Kanye West

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Love lockdown
> Kanye West
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




One of my favorite 







Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noobchef (Jun 22, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Jun 22, 2013)

Justin bieber karate kid soundtrack

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PXN (Jun 23, 2013)

The peoples champ - RA the rugged man


----------



## LuigiBull23 (Jun 23, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Justin bieber karate kid soundtrack
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LMAO...


----------



## jmindset (Jun 23, 2013)

LuigiBull23 said:


> LMAO...

Click to collapse



ROFL "never say never" is my song!

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> One of my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yuk. :what::screwy: i dont even call that music... You might as well puke in a microphone, and it would sound better....

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## jmindset (Jun 23, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Yuk. :what::screwy: i dont even call that music... You might as well puke in a microphone, and it would sound better....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



Well put. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Yuk. :what::screwy: i dont even call that music... You might as well puke in a microphone, and it would sound better....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red

Click to collapse



To be honest mate
I don't really listen the original song 
But this remix (made especially for the htc one concert) is really good :thumbup:
And it was for free 

21 Guns - Green Day


Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

One of my favourite 





Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry 
It's 
We Own It - 2 Chainz

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome music


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kachongui (Jun 23, 2013)

Anthrax - Indians


----------



## alvarorojas4 (Jun 23, 2013)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sorry
> It's
> We Own It - 2 Chainz
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its awesome. :thumbup:
One of my favourites


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Its awesome. :thumbup:
> One of my favourites

Click to collapse



I like the the whole OST Album 

Also
I'm a big BSB Fan 







Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 23, 2013)

Knife party - Internet friends
Flux pavilion - Do or die
Vengaboys - We like to party (Prototype remix)

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I like the the whole OST Album
> 
> Also
> I'm a big BSB Fan
> ...

Click to collapse



Never Gone <3 really love it.
I love that song too >> rest of my life in fast and furious 6, heard that ?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Never Gone > rest of my life in fast and furious 6, heard that ?

Click to collapse



Eeyup
Told you I like all the songs of the fast and furious 6 

Also
Been listening to a sort of leak for the new BSB album (got it from..... You know)

In A World Like This - Backstreet boys 

The album will come out in the end of the month (the album name is the same as the song) 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Eeyup
> Told you I like all the songs of the fast and furious 6
> 
> Also
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you send me that ? Please please please


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 23, 2013)

Someone has FF6 album and can send it to me?? 

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> Someone has FF6 album and can send it to me??
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9003
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



I have only 2 songs. Not all. Want me to upload on db ?


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 23, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> I have only 2 songs. Not all. Want me to upload on db ?

Click to collapse



If you can :thumbup:
Thank you!

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> If you can :thumbup:
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9003
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



Uploading


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Can you send me that ? Please please please

Click to collapse



Done and sent


Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> If you can :thumbup:
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9003
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



Sent. 







hanisod said:


> Done and sent
> View attachment 2064130
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yayy. Downloaded. Thanks alot


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks 
If you want some musics you can use Tubemate m2.tubemate.net
Install it : blog.tubemate.net/m/25
How to use ? Open it , search the video of the music , download the video or mp3

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> Thanks
> If you want some musics you can use Tubemate m2.tubemate.net
> Install it : blog.tubemate.net/m/25
> How to use ? Open it , search the video of the music , download the video or mp3
> ...

Click to collapse



I know. I already have tubemate.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> Thanks
> If you want some musics you can use Tubemate m2.tubemate.net
> Install it : blog.tubemate.net/m/25
> How to use ? Open it , search the video of the music , download the video or mp3
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer torrent search 
Like to get the whole album 

On a serious note
A mod will probably kill us right now 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I prefer torrent search
> Like to get the whole album
> 
> On a serious note
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes but when you only want a song , I think tubemate is faster 
I didn't find ff6 musics torrent :/

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I prefer torrent search
> Like to get the whole album
> 
> On a serious note
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded. Even listened to it once. Its awesome. But its just not getting updated in my list of songs in the player :/ > zplayer and xenoamp


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> Yes but when you only want a song , I think tubemate is faster
> I didn't find ff6 musics torrent :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9003
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



Hmmmmm
I always find what I want on torrent :-\ 
Well. Cool idea

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hmmmmm
> I always find what I want on torrent :-\
> Well. Cool idea
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you got ff6 musics torrent ?? 

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> Have you got ff6 musics torrent ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9003
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



To be honest with you 
Dunno what is that 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 23, 2013)

@hanisod  :thumbup:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> @hanisod  :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 2064192

Click to collapse



Kool 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Wha are you using for thhat pop ups ? fb messenger with chat heads and fb home ? Or what ?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Wha are you using for thhat pop ups ? fb messenger with chat heads and fb home ? Or what ?

Click to collapse



Fb messenger ..


----------



## Zubic10 (Jun 24, 2013)

I like 80s music


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

Zubic10 said:


> I like 80s music

Click to collapse



You are not allowed to get 1st 10 posts in OT


----------



## matgras (Jun 24, 2013)

Razor! said:


> You are not allowed to get 1st 10 posts in OT

Click to collapse



Yes you are, as long as you don't spam

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRG-23 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bassbrothers - Jamaican Thug


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 24, 2013)

matgras said:


> Yes you are, as long as you don't spam
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The first 10 post should be useful .Not Hi  & Bye ..


----------



## LavLab (Jun 24, 2013)

Autechre 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

Always On My Mind - Kat DeLuna feat. Costi 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Always On My Mind - Kat DeLuna feat. Costi
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its only bsb that is on my mind now


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Its only bsb that is on my mind now

Click to collapse



They are awesome 






Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nicolas Jaar live mix


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> They are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So is Enrique Iglesias and Eminem.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> So is Enrique Iglesias and Eminem.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 24, 2013)

Feint-Reprise


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Image not loading


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Feint-Reprise

Click to collapse



Sounds really cool :thumbup:







szzlgupta said:


> Image not loading

Click to collapse



Beautiful - Eminem 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Beautiful - Eminem
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dont let them say you aint Beautiful.
They can all get f-ed, just stay true to you.


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 24, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sounds really cool :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Well thanks.


Runner2 Theme!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Dont let them say you aint Beautiful.
> They can all get f-ed, just stay true to you.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Jun 24, 2013)

This thread needs more balls..




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Glebun (Jun 24, 2013)

Justin Bieber - Baby. One of the most talented artists of our generation, and many more future ones, no doubt.


----------



## Kachongui (Jun 24, 2013)

Fear Of The Dark - Igor Presnyakov


----------



## jmindset (Jun 25, 2013)

Glebun said:


> Justin Bieber - Baby. One of the most talented artists of our generation, and many more future ones, no doubt.

Click to collapse



Joking right? Lmfao! 

Viva las vegas- Elvis Presley 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Joking right? Lmfao!
> 
> Viva las vegas- Elvis Presley
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thumbs up for Elvis, thumbs down for Bieber.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

As I said 
One of Biggest BSB Fans 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## LuigiBull23 (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> As I said
> One of Biggest BSB Fans
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Never thought I'd see one if these!! Huge fan here myself


----------



## LavLab (Jun 25, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## jmindset (Jun 25, 2013)

Madonna like a virgin

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## indomie88 (Jun 25, 2013)

listening to Gangnam Style by Psy


----------



## Glebun (Jun 25, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Joking right? Lmfao!

Click to collapse



NO.


----------



## jmindset (Jun 25, 2013)

Glebun said:


> NO.

Click to collapse



You are. People like like eminem usually dislike bieber

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Glebun (Jun 25, 2013)

jmindset said:


> You are. People like like eminem usually dislike bieber
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



usually. not me.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 25, 2013)

via HTC sense


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent from my panda


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jun 25, 2013)

Pantera - Domination

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 25, 2013)

Blackmill- Miah


----------



## chmuts (Jun 25, 2013)

CHAOS U.K


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was listening to this last night and it was f*cking awesome!
View attachment 2070480


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Incetpic (Jun 26, 2013)

Priyanka ft. Pitbull - Exotic (Cahill Club Mix)


----------



## rootedHTCInspire4G (Jun 26, 2013)

French Montana- Ain't Worried Bout Nothin 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Furosemid (Jun 26, 2013)

*was adcrac*

Anne Kaffeekanne - Katzenspiel
 with my 3 Year old daughter! :good:


----------



## gkkg (Jun 26, 2013)

Pink Floyd - High Hopes


----------



## randomherRro (Jun 26, 2013)

Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## boborone (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 26, 2013)

This one is really worth listening ! 

via HTC sense


----------



## mr_zuff (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## jmindset (Jun 26, 2013)

Neil diamond greatest hits

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 26, 2013)

LuigiBull23 said:


> Never thought I'd see one if these!! Huge fan here myself

Click to collapse



Awesome! :highfive:




This one by owl city is pretty cool 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lukash_Master (Jun 27, 2013)

Tokyo by Gareth Emery


----------



## galaxys (Jun 27, 2013)

Stop - James Gang (Joe Walsh on guitar)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2013)

What is Love - Haddaway

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## trell959 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dispossession - Northlane

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

One of my favorite.  





Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jbluna (Jun 27, 2013)

Liking what DJ Okawari's been bringing to the table


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jun 27, 2013)

Everyone Falls In love Sometimes - Backyard Band 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

blown away


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

@Seraz007 I have one video for you 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## ultrapirate (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my SXZ


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my Jelly Bean powered HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 27, 2013)

Blind Guardian - Nightfall


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my GNote powered by UltimateROM v6 and PhilZ v5.06.1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 4


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 27, 2013)

Skrillex - Syndicate (Dubstep)


----------



## mentose457 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jmindset (Jun 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> One of my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn indian chicks are hot!!! Seen 2 hotties today. Wow. Never dated one but I would DEFINITELY consider it. Damn I should have said hi 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Damn indian chicks are hot!!! Seen 2 hotties today. Wow. Never dated one but I would DEFINITELY consider it. Damn I should have said hi
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where do you live btw? 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## jmindset (Jun 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Where do you live btw?
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



In the US. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

jmindset said:


> In the US.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohh nice 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## jmindset (Jun 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Ohh nice
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Yeah I would marry an Indian chick in a heartbeat. I'm on a mission now lol

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Yeah I would marry an Indian chick in a heartbeat. I'm on a mission now lol
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Rather than calling chick call Indian girl, sounds much better 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## jmindset (Jun 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Rather than calling chick call Indian girl, sounds much better
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Or better yet an indian hottie lol. No disrespect. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Or better yet an indian hottie lol. No disrespect.
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead:

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## jmindset (Jun 27, 2013)

Razor! said:


> :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Lol forgive me

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 27, 2013)

jmindset said:


> Lol forgive me
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 28, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Skrillex - Syndicate (Dubstep)

Click to collapse



I like it

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 28, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> I like it
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9003
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



I don't, but to each his own, I guess.
BTW, is that the Megavalanche grup start in your profile pic?


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 28, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> I don't, but to each his own, I guess.
> BTW, is that the Megavalanche grup start in your profile pic?

Click to collapse



Yes it is ! 

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 28, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> Yes it is !
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9003
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



I knew it! haha! Do you ride yourself too?

P.S.: so no one can say I'm going OT in OT 
Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! - Between Your Lines


----------



## zyrgoth (Jun 28, 2013)

concord dawn - morning light atm


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 28, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> I knew it! haha! Do you ride yourself too?
> 
> P.S.: so no one can say I'm going OT in OT
> Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! - Between Your Lines

Click to collapse



Yes I ride but with the weather in France it's hard now... 

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 28, 2013)

Julien62340 said:


> Yes I ride but with the weather in France it's hard now...
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9003
> Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



I believe that, 'cos it's no different here in Slovenia. Well today is not raining so I'm going on a few small local hills right now.


----------



## Julien62340 (Jun 28, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> I believe that, 'cos it's no different here in Slovenia. Well today is not raining so I'm going on a few small local hills right now.

Click to collapse



Lucky man! I'm going to Belgium for the  weekend maybe i could find some great singletracks 

Sent from my GT-i9003
Sorry for my english


----------



## mace2442 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just found Celtic woman so playing much or their music at the moment


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2013)

King of Amarillo - Issues

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jun 28, 2013)

Kesha's discography. Played in random order is one of the greatest mix tapes I've heard in years.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phillip Wu (Jun 29, 2013)

Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2013)

^^No, just no

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Jun 29, 2013)

And then I told them I invented times new roman - Dance Gavin Dance

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simone (Jun 29, 2013)

Nobody - Keith Sweat featuring Athena Cage


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Jun 29, 2013)

Simone said:


> Nobody - Keith Sweat featuring Athena Cage

Click to collapse



Are you getting laid? Lmao 

Hotel California live version from hell freezes over 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 29, 2013)

Meine Sache by Broilers


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jun 29, 2013)

Lose yourself-Eminem

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Simone (Jun 29, 2013)

lowsnamebrand said:


> Are you getting laid? Lmao
> 
> Hotel California live version from hell freezes over
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not tonight LOL

But it works all the time :highfive:


----------



## MelWik (Jun 29, 2013)

Ghost Brigade - My Heart Is A Tomb


----------



## WarriorArmy (Jun 29, 2013)

Listening to my mum nagging

♚ If you noticed this notice, you noticed that this notice is'nt worth noticing. ♚


----------



## Ravikirancg (Jun 29, 2013)

Rabbit Run by Eminem.. 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rapidement (Jun 29, 2013)

Listening to Wiz Khalifa - We own it


----------



## mhoss48 (Jun 29, 2013)

Listening to Wiz khalifa Initiation 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Blue3125 (Jun 29, 2013)

via HTC sense


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 29, 2013)

Listening to I love You

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 29, 2013)

azathoth42 said:


> Fear of the Dark by Iron Maiden.

Click to collapse



Now we're talkin'!


----------



## Lukash_Master (Jun 29, 2013)

If I Lose Myself - Alesso


----------



## Mikessv (Jun 30, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda: Lost Woods dubstep remix on YouTube. 

Sent from my C525c using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LuigiBull23 (Jun 30, 2013)

Skillet -  Not Gonna Die


----------



## Jbluna (Jun 30, 2013)

Shing02 - Luv(sic) (DJ Haes A-s-h-i-t-a-k-a (post thinks im sayin **** :/) Sekki Remix)
luv sic, classic series, also Princess Mononoke


----------



## bodom_hc (Jun 30, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## eep2378 (Jun 30, 2013)

The National- I Should Live In Salt


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Jun 30, 2013)

Gama Bomb - Legend of Speed...... And yes. I am fully aware that this is "What are you listening to?", and not "What's your favorite band?", it just so happens that I listen to the same band all the time. So sue me.


----------



## edisile (Jun 30, 2013)

Best mixed track ever. Period. No discussions allowed about this.




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## LavLab (Jun 30, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## pebito (Jul 1, 2013)

Savant - Thunderclout. A nice dubstep production


----------



## Xelux_usa (Jul 1, 2013)

Hoobastank - What happend to us


----------



## VisibleNoise (Jul 1, 2013)

Right now I'm listening to Bloc Party's new song Ratchet.

I saw them perform it live at the Isle of Wight festival a couple of weeks ago. It's an awesome track live.


----------



## DHackley (Jul 1, 2013)

The Breed - The Breed Files

breedlife.bandcamp.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my98qXwuJ94&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 1, 2013)

Praying for a Riot by 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 2, 2013)

And Death in my Arms by All That Remains


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Jul 2, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## shadowcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Kevin McLeod- Merry Go


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my GNote powered by UltimateROM v6 and PhilZ v5.06.1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 5


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Tu meri dost hain 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 2, 2013)

Now at


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 2, 2013)

Children of Bodom -  Sleeping In My Car! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## questioner9 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Taker - Waylon Jennings


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 2, 2013)

Ill Nino - Against The Wall

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## viman.pl (Jul 3, 2013)

Charlie The Unicorn Dubstep Remix  I'm addicted


----------



## mikesh0x7 (Jul 3, 2013)

Tim McMorris - On Top﻿ Of The World


----------



## jekojello (Jul 3, 2013)

The River- Good Charlotte


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sent from my GNote powered by UltimateROM v6 and PhilZ v5.06.1 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 5


----------



## wyd4 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 3, 2013)

Rammstein- Amerika (happy bday USA)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAM3rIBG5k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 4, 2013)

Ill Nino - Formal Obsession. Awesome beat!

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jul 4, 2013)

Your love- the outfield

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## dazza_84 (Jul 4, 2013)

Bullet train - stephen swartz (feat : joni fatora)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Jul 4, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## DumacDwarfking (Jul 4, 2013)

God Luck and Good Speed by Weedeater!

Well, I'm not really listening to it; that main riff has been stuck in my head for hours. Awesome.


----------



## orangekid (Jul 4, 2013)

God Speed You Black Emperor on studio headphones..

Sent from the future on my Nexus 4 on T-Mobile LTE using XDA Premium 4


----------



## kk4 (Jul 4, 2013)

Background music from MtG:2014


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 4, 2013)

I am listening to lectures in college :banghead:

* Make.Believe *


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 4, 2013)

Come on feel the noise - Quiet Riot


----------



## edisile (Jul 4, 2013)

It's a good day to listen some hard rock.




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 4, 2013)

edisile said:


> It's a good day to listen some hard rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!

AC/DC - Stiff Upper Lip


----------



## shadowcore (Jul 4, 2013)

The most epic music you will ever listen in your life:.. well at least if you are a fan of Deus Ex or played it.
Deus Ex Distortion HQ

Deus Ex Ma cherie Nicolette

Deus Ex main theme remix


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 4, 2013)

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## joelvn (Jul 4, 2013)

The Cure - Boys don't cry 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## LavLab (Jul 5, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MelWik (Jul 5, 2013)

If These Trees Could Talk - Malabar Front


----------



## Citranccs (Jul 5, 2013)

Avicii - Wake me up 

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------

Lune - Leave The World Behind


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 6, 2013)

white buffalo - the house of the rising sun 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 6, 2013)

Heaven nor hell - Volbeat


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 6, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Heaven nor hell - Volbeat

Click to collapse



Love that song.  That's my 7 year old daughter's favorite band right now. 

-kcco-


----------



## doncarloz (Jul 6, 2013)

Daft Punk - Get Lucky


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 6, 2013)

Best of bryan adams - Do i have to say the words?


_______________________________________________
    ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatlak HD •••


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 6, 2013)

DevilDriver - Dead To Rights


----------



## mhoss48 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ty Dollar $ign ft Wiz Khalifa~ Beach House 2 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jul 6, 2013)

@shadowcore
I was able to get the whole album 
Really interesting 
I love it





Also been listening to this since yesterday
The whole episode
Just amazing!





Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crooked Timber (Jul 6, 2013)

Goya's demo - it's a superb stoner/metal album that is going to fly under the radar...check out Blackfire from there Bandcamp page for a taste.

Or don't as i can't post a link....:silly:


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 6, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Heaven nor hell - Volbeat

Click to collapse



I almost forgot that band, thanks for reminding. I loved those folks a couple of years ago! 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## LRNZ09 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Zedd* - Clarity _(Instrumental Version)_


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 6, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I almost forgot that band, thanks for reminding. I loved those folks a couple of years ago!
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



I recently heard them on the radio and didn't realize that song is a couple of years old


----------



## Luis_D1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yesterdays image but still listening.


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 6, 2013)

SlipKnoT - Purity


----------



## LavLab (Jul 6, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MelWik (Jul 6, 2013)

Cynic - Wheels Within Wheels


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 7, 2013)

Blind Guardian - Battlefield


----------



## Dypraxxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Deetox & Delete - Android. ;D


----------



## PR0XiMA (Jul 7, 2013)

J Majik & Wickman - Right Now (Feat. Kate Loveridge). Best DnB I've heard for ages! 

Sent from my Paranoid Nexus 4!

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

Feel Your Pulse (Mind Vortex Remix) - Camo & Krooked

Sent from my Paranoid Nexus 4!


----------



## dnzdeniz (Jul 7, 2013)

...And Justice For All - MetallicA


----------



## edisile (Jul 7, 2013)

Approaching Nirvana - Sugar High




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 7, 2013)

Give Life Back To Music - Daft Punk


----------



## Vysin (Jul 8, 2013)

Crystal Method - Drown in the Now


----------



## Pr1meSuspect (Jul 8, 2013)

Estadio Azteca - Andres Calamaro


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 8, 2013)

Good Time - Owl City & Carly Rae Jepson


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 9, 2013)

Set fire to the rain


----------



## Wambo_Bomb (Jul 9, 2013)

Lamb of God..... Black Label

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation


----------



## jimbo.levy (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seanCSS (Jul 9, 2013)

Tool - H


----------



## pubcat (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 9, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep on rollin' baby, you know what time it is


Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 9, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> Keep on rollin' baby, you know what time it is
> View attachment 2103850
> 
> Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation

Click to collapse



Old school. Loved that song

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## srod562 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Note2 using SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarecrow234 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wyd4 (Jul 9, 2013)

Pantera - 5 Minutes alone

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Jul 10, 2013)

Sublime what I got

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 10, 2013)

Borders Are by Serj Tankian

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

Crypts of Eternity by Slayer

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 10, 2013)

@veeman is listening to Justin Beiber

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 10, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> @veeman is listening to Justin Beiber
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why do you keep saying garbage about veeman? Is this some kind of joke? Because it's not funny, and it could be considered SPAM.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why do you keep saying garbage about veeman? Is this some kind of joke? Because it's not funny, and it could be considered SPAM.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He is trying to troll @veeman
Maybe he is one of his troll victims 

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why do you keep saying garbage about veeman? Is this some kind of joke? Because it's not funny, and it could be considered SPAM.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude everyone messes with @veeman that's why he's awesome. So to answer your Q, yes it is a joke

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmindset (Jul 10, 2013)

srod562 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Note2 using SkyBlue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



CLASSICK HIP HOP. I salute you

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jul 10, 2013)

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> @veeman is listening to Justin Beiber
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes I am. -.-


----------



## hanisod (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. Yes I am. -.-

Click to collapse



Noooooooo







Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Jul 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNlTtri5HGc

Reptorex - Strings Theory

If you like EDM you should give a look at this guy's YouTube channel.




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dubstep:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7hoLm4iB-8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 10, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jul 10, 2013)

Pitbull - Hey Baby (Drop It To The Floor) ft. T-Pain


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Pitbull featuring Christina Aguilera
Feel this moment




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## PuppyPowered (Jul 10, 2013)

Whatever I am listening to sounds soooo much better coming out of PowerAmp...they just have audio output all figured out

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. Yes I am. -.-

Click to collapse



I onew it 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drnecropolis (Jul 10, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s0kY (Jul 10, 2013)

DSP Manager + PowerAmp + Angefist = Best combination 

sent with mine thumbs


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 10, 2013)

Used to get high for a living! John Butler
http://soundcloud.com/emmanuel-medeiros/used-to-get-high-john-butler
Story of half my life


----------



## cascabel (Jul 10, 2013)

Gateways - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 10, 2013)

Rikki Don't Lose That Number by Steely Dan

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------

Lost by A7x

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## Realalist (Jul 10, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda premium


----------



## Hexgore (Jul 10, 2013)

Playing some 2 Chainz


----------



## Jason123420 (Jul 10, 2013)

Classified-- 3 foot tall 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Jul 10, 2013)

Them 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## micmor_ (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from my Xperia Ray using xda app-developers app


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 11, 2013)

Vehicles sounds... Cuz I'm stuck in traffic... -__-


----------



## hanisod (Jul 11, 2013)

:beer:

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dypraxxx (Jul 11, 2013)

Digital Punk - Creatures of the Night

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## edisile (Jul 11, 2013)

EDM overdose tonight XD
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## ananas93 (Jul 12, 2013)

jeff mills the bells
daft punk get lucky


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 12, 2013)

View attachment 2110686


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 12, 2013)

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 12, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



This is creepy 
View attachment 2110934


----------



## Simonna (Jul 12, 2013)

OneRepublic - Counting Stars


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 12, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## LavLab (Jul 12, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 12, 2013)

Caramelldansen

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Kagamine Rin - I can take off my pants 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 beta 5


----------



## SRTGS300 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## galaxys (Jul 12, 2013)

Stay - David Bowie


----------



## MelWik (Jul 12, 2013)

Ghost Brigade - Minus Side


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jul 13, 2013)

Anamanaguchi - Endless Fantasy


53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2013)

Approaching Nirvana - Map Attack

Sent from this bread toasting, toast toasting, waffle toasting, toaster.


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

Tera mera naam - Akaash Vani


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation


----------



## edisile (Jul 13, 2013)

SRTGS300 said:


>

Click to collapse



What player is that?




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

edisile said:


> What player is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Poweramp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Poweramp
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse



*paid

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *paid
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Well
It is
But you can have two weeks trail....
Then you have to purchase the key 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Well
> It is
> But you can have two weeks trail....
> Then you have to purchase the key
> ...

Click to collapse



They extended the trial?
I got one week

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> They extended the trial?
> I got one week
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Yeah
15 days to be exact 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------







:beer:

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------







Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Jul 13, 2013)

Battery- Metallica

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

Ride a white horse(serge santagio remix)

(nfs carbon players will know what I am talking about)
Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yeah
> 15 days to be exact
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "
> ...

Click to collapse



Hay! How to do that? 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Hay! How to do that?
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Audio Glow LW
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cyphercove.audioglow

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jul 13, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/john-butler-trio/revolution

"John Butler - Revolution"

So tell me family now what do you think*? 
Watch it all go down the great big sink. 
Watch how the scum it rises to the top. 
Don't you wonder when it's all gonna stop? 
Sometimes I wonder how we do sleep, 
serving the dodgy companies we keep.
All kicking and scrounging for the very first place -
dictionary definition of a rat race. 
Pay off those losers we elect to lead,
stealing from the mouths that we're meant to feed. 
Enslaving the very clothes upon my back, 
I feel the sting but I hear no crack, no crack, I'm saying

Running through the fire, running through the flame,
running through the hatred, pushing through the blame,
running through the hopelessness and shame, 
revolution already underway.

Big Heavy Pirates man digging those holes, 
messing with something that they can't control. 
Tresspassing lands where they don't belong,
all I hear is screaming where there once were songs.
I got my brothers there fighting those wars, 
fighting over scraps and scraping their souls.
Under a blanket of a fire and pride
that can't keep us warm for the cold inside, 
inside, I'm saying

Running through the fire, running through the flame,
running through the hatred, pushing through the blame,
running through the hopelessness and shame, 
revolution already underway.

So tell me when you think we're gonna rise? 
Wake from this slumber wipe the tears from our eyes?
Yes from this nightmare yes I must now wake,
open my fist my destiny I take*!
Good people sick and tired of being pushed around, 
we call them kings but I see no crown. 
Tell me when you think we'll just stand up, 
say enough is enough is enough,enough I'm saying

Running through the fire, running through the flame,
running through the hatred, pushing through the blame,
running through the hopelessness and shame, 
revolution already underway.

Take back your feet, take back your hands.
Take back your words, take back your lands.
Take back your heart, take back your pride.
Don't got to run, don't got to hide.
Revolution.


----------



## SRTGS300 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes my player is Poweramp with the JB skin. Everytime my ROM is updated and I reflash it, it resets the time lol. And its good because my ROM gets updated every week lol. I'm eventually goona just buy it.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/john-butler-trio/revolution
> 
> "John Butler - Revolution"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Not lyrics thread

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 13, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> This is creepy
> View attachment 2110934

Click to collapse



Brother! 






Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 13, 2013)

White Limo by Foo Fighters

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## ectoclive (Jul 13, 2013)

powermetal - timur tragedi :laugh:


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 13, 2013)

Send Me an Angel by The Scorpions 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## lordc4an (Jul 13, 2013)

Ramli sarip : Zakiah 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NhqpPdQc0Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




brandonarev said:


> Send Me an Angel by The Scorpions
> 
> Sent from my CLEAN Note ll

Click to collapse



Thanks for reminding me of this song

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jay Rock (Jul 14, 2013)

Back Home - Fort Minor


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 14, 2013)

The Trooper by Iron Maiden 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

People Are Strange by The Doors 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## wojtasik6 (Jul 14, 2013)

vahe-91 said:


> Muse - Bliss

Click to collapse



SANDU CIORBA - Dalibomba


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 14, 2013)

Wal eh du ahwa by Bilal kharhila

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## MelWik (Jul 14, 2013)

Porcupine Tree - Heartattack In A Layby


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 15, 2013)

Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs (TEED) aka Orlando..... album "Trouble"

Top tier sound

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 3.9.1 20130613) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## hemantv (Jul 15, 2013)

It's Time by Imagine Dragons. 

Sent from my Micromax A116 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LuigiBull23 (Jul 15, 2013)

Death Of Me ~ Asking Alexandria


----------



## heyzetaa (Jul 15, 2013)

OVERWERK - 12:30 I love the sound from abba

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## PR0XiMA (Jul 15, 2013)

Bring Back The Sound (FuntCase Remix) - The Autobots & Dead Audio

Sent from my Paranoid Nexus 4!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 15, 2013)

Simply irresistable by robert palmer


_______________________________________________
    ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatlak HD •••


----------



## Alessandro.Mittino (Jul 15, 2013)

Now I'm listening to:  Tender is the night - Jackson Browne


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 15, 2013)

Guns, Drugs, and Money by Megadeth

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## LavLab (Jul 15, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## galaxys (Jul 16, 2013)

Get Better (Trance Volume4) - KMC


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 16, 2013)

Brompton Cocktail by A7X

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

Babylon by Scars on Broadway 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 16, 2013)

View attachment 2120023


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 16, 2013)

View attachment 2120164


----------



## Rimsss (Jul 16, 2013)

Here with me - The Killers

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## edisile (Jul 16, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "

Click to collapse








I'm not a brony, but i like good music. And cakes. Definitely.




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Scold - mom

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

edisile said:


> I'm not a brony, but i like good music. And cakes. Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



His songs are awesome 
Really good :thumbup:






Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## LavLab (Jul 16, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## VeNuMuS (Jul 17, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 17, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## mpeyrac (Jul 17, 2013)

Black keys - Chulahoma EP

BEST!


----------



## riverfr20012 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pit bull 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leikamkei (Jul 17, 2013)

Spirit Breaker by August Burns Red


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 17, 2013)

Double Vision by Foreigner 

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## DertyJoe (Jul 17, 2013)

Pillar of Salt -  Murder by Death


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 17, 2013)

Tommy the Cat by Primus

Sent from my CLEAN Note ll


----------



## jmindset (Jul 17, 2013)

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 17, 2013)

Slayer - Exile


----------



## irefutabil (Jul 17, 2013)

Casual - Shine


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 17, 2013)

Haji's Kitchen - Lost 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 17, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 17, 2013)

Halah
Mazzy Star


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 17, 2013)

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 17, 2013)

The Disappearance Of Hatsune Miku - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaizureBoy (Jul 17, 2013)

*Yep...*

*Alpha Waves - Binaural Beats*


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - Po Pi Po

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 6


----------



## jayc137 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just close your eyes 
Story of the year

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## Eris _2.1_2010 (Jul 18, 2013)

Anonymous by Mindless Self Indulgence

Sent From My Exhilarating Exhilarate 4G


----------



## nidpancho (Jul 18, 2013)

*not eirecyz*

Ceremonial Slang by Sick Jacken


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - Rolling Girl

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 6


----------



## heyzetaa (Jul 19, 2013)

Cyberpunkers - Whata mask

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 19, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Lod-i (Jul 19, 2013)

Gaiser - Trashbend


----------



## studacris (Jul 19, 2013)

Circa survive- the difference between medicine and poison is in the dose


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## septix (Jul 20, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/mixile/mick-mixile-esko-barba-tribute

great mix from a good friend


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 20, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## PureLogic (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 20, 2013)

Fall Out Boy - Young Volcanoes


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my LT29i using xda premium


----------



## tournamentmaster2000au (Jul 21, 2013)

at the moment, Lindsey Stirling.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 21, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 21, 2013)

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## Goofy9020 (Jul 21, 2013)

The pretender - Foo Fighters


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 21, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - Aria On The Game Center

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 6


----------



## jpedder (Jul 21, 2013)

killswitch engage 
new album


----------



## DesertHawk (Jul 21, 2013)

We own it by Wiz Khalifa and 2Chainz

Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## FlyinGrub (Jul 21, 2013)

Savant, deus of music 
Awesome new album : cult

Envoyé depuis mon HTC One S avec Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2013)

Kaito - My Ice Cream Is Melting

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jul 22, 2013)

How many drinks--Miguel feat Kendrick Lamar




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## galaxys (Jul 22, 2013)

Walking Away - Information Society


----------



## MelWik (Jul 22, 2013)

Sigur Ros - Untitled (A.K.A. Fyrsta)


----------



## reaper61616 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sent from my C5303 using xda premium


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 22, 2013)

jpedder said:


> killswitch engage
> new album

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! I bought it recently, and I love it!

Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation


----------



## Alkerino (Jul 23, 2013)

The Wonder Years - A Raindance In Traffic

Sent from my Desire HD/Inspire 4G, using the xda-developers app.


----------



## miralize (Jul 23, 2013)

Caught a Ghost Ep, thanks to Suits. I swear that show has the best music


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Jul 23, 2013)

Listening some older Iron Maiden songs, went to their consert a few days ago


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 23, 2013)

UrbanDrawer said:


> Listening some older Iron Maiden songs, went to their consert a few days ago

Click to collapse



Last time I saw them was 3 years ago but would love to go again. 

--
Think Inside the RootBox!


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 23, 2013)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck

Sent from my HTC Desire X with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air-conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows._


----------



## myhtconeV (Jul 23, 2013)

Thunder - Love Walked in. :good:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello VIcky ^^^ 

If you could see me now- The Script


----------



## miralize (Jul 23, 2013)

Ugh, I'm Irish & even I cant  stand the Script


----------



## edisile (Jul 23, 2013)

BTW, happy 15000th post!

My signature:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 23, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - Take Off

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BossmanBobert (Jul 23, 2013)

Classified – Pay Day

(still have to wait 3 more days till my pay day  ) 

Sent from an Airbending S4. You can call him Aang.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hatsune Miku , Kaito, Rin, Len, Gakupo, Gumi, Miki, SeeU and IA - iNSaNiTY

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 6


----------



## corryrox (Jul 23, 2013)

W-ind : Be As One

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Jul 23, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Lod-i (Jul 23, 2013)

AC/DC Thunderstruck


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 23, 2013)

Lod-i said:


> AC/DC Thunderstruck

Click to collapse



Hell yea! \m/

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk 4 Beta
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 23, 2013)

The inquisitous sessions on YouTube. 
Hooded Smoke as guest dj:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3mIM2rdjh4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## onizukao (Jul 23, 2013)

Metallica,  Sad but true!  Metal up ya! 

Inviato dal mio ZTE V987 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Jul 23, 2013)

onizukao said:


> Metallica,  Sad but true!  Metal up ya!

Click to collapse





LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> View attachment 2140233
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same. Baka

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Same. Baka
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

I've been thinking about making a Vocaloid OT thread...not sure how it would go over, though.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I've been thinking about making a Vocaloid OT thread...not sure how it would go over, though.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought of this a couple of months ago when I first came to OT , but I wasn't sure how would it turn like.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I thought of this a couple of months ago when I first came to OT , but I wasn't sure how would it turn like.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse



I think I'm going to step up to the plate and create it...what's the worst that could happen?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I think I'm going to step up to the plate and create it...what's the worst that could happen?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The worst thing I think is there isnt many vocaloid lovers in here . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> The worst thing I think is there isnt many vocaloid lovers in here .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43908266

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MelWik (Jul 24, 2013)

Yann Tiersen - Sur le fil


----------



## era246 (Jul 24, 2013)

DJ Delcene - Delmix V3 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manji187 (Jul 24, 2013)

AUSOON - Under


----------



## PR0XiMA (Jul 25, 2013)

Momento (dBridge Remix) - SpectraSoul... Wicked D&B track!

Sent from my N⁴


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 26, 2013)

The Tear Garden

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 4.1, 20130627 build, with Lightning Zap kernel ver. 4) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## dev1975 (Jul 26, 2013)

My Lai - Impetigo. Not sure what to make of them as yet, may have to give them another listen before I can make a decision.


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation


----------



## cygnus.uvdb (Jul 26, 2013)

polish song: Bajm "Taka Warszawa"


----------



## Eternalty (Jul 26, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation

Click to collapse



Love that song! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 26, 2013)

This One...

Sent from my LG Optimus Black using LG Optimus Black


----------



## edisile (Jul 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2EbW6HSpAE

1. Plug your headphones.
2. Click play.
3. Love this guy.

My signature:


----------



## P1NK13P13 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hakuna Matata  Everywhere I turn, there's an iphone case, shirt, or a hipster sporting it. I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

P1NK13P13 said:


> Hakuna Matata  Everywhere I turn, there's an iphone case, shirt, or a hipster sporting it. I can't get it out of my head.

Click to collapse



The omnipresence of Apple products is sad...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ilxaot (Jul 26, 2013)

Killbot by Devin Martin. Sickest dubstep track you will ever hear.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 26, 2013)

French Fries - Hugz ft. Bambounou


----------



## TheFinnishGuy (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Tahns (Jul 27, 2013)

Cassie - Flyleaf


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 27, 2013)

Songs from Bollywood Movie "Aashiqui"

--------------------------------------------
Sent from my LG Optimus Black using
LG Optimus Black
--------------------------------------------


----------



## Blue3125 (Jul 27, 2013)

Angels - owl city , best ever  can listen this the whole day 

Sent from my HTC


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 28, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Listening to ViVid Album by producer HachiojiP

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Venomtester (Jul 28, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 28, 2013)

edisile said:


> BTW, happy 15000th post!
> 
> My signature:

Click to collapse



What app is that?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> What app is that?

Click to collapse



Looks like NexMusic to me

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

I love this album



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Looks like NexMusic to me
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Looks similar but NexMusic is slightly different from the screenshots. It's Holo Light themed. But thanks for that, I'm downloading NexMusic right now.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Looks similar but NexMusic is slightly different from the screenshots. It's Holo Light themed. But thanks for that, I'm downloading NexMusic right now.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
It's like a pimped version of Apollo.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Jul 28, 2013)

Comfortably Numb -Pink Floyd

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.reverbnation.com/resistanceradio/song/18112100-path-to-wholeness-part-1-james

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 4.1, 20130627 build, with Lightning Zap kernel ver. 4) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## LavLab (Jul 29, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## edisile (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> :thumbup:
> It's like a pimped version of Apollo.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is Now Playing. And is exactly a pimped Apollo version, even though you must pay for it... But I still use an RC version posted in the closed development thread.







veeman said:


> Looks similar but NexMusic is slightly different from the screenshots. It's Holo Light themed. But thanks for that, I'm downloading NexMusic right now.

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> Looks like NexMusic to me
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> What app is that?

Click to collapse








My signature:


----------



## indomie88 (Jul 29, 2013)

michael jackson - heal the world


----------



## Bartq95 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jeru the Damaja - Come Clean


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

edisile said:


> Is Now Playing. And is exactly a pimped Apollo version, even though you must pay for it... But I still use an RC version posted in the closed development thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was talking about NexMusic when I mentioned a "pimped Apollo".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

I could listen to this song over and over again...


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## leolopes79 (Jul 29, 2013)

Stevie Wonder, but now various ost.


----------



## bkman08 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bottomfeeder, BlessTheFall

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tejendra6955 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ricky martin


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 30, 2013)

tejendra6955 said:


> Ricky martin

Click to collapse



Stop lyin 

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 3.9.1 20130613) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## LavLab (Jul 30, 2013)

Ministry 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## kuzeykutupdayisi (Jul 30, 2013)

Trivium - Insurrection


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 31, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hatsune Miku - Freely Tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Take Off - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jul 31, 2013)

Eight Wonder by the Sugarhill Gang!!

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 31, 2013)

8va curves - KEMMEI

Sent from my 3 years old telephone using xda app-developers app


----------



## Myself5 (Jul 31, 2013)

Timeflies - Glad you came 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ak070 (Jul 31, 2013)

Given Up

*Linkin Park*


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Jul 31, 2013)

Military Storm by DJBjra

Sent from my C2105 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 31, 2013)

Scream

Chris Cornell


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jul 31, 2013)

Real Gone - Sheryl Crow


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 31, 2013)

Queen, live @ Wembley

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk 4 Beta
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## ice20978 (Jul 31, 2013)

Alabama Shakes!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTLAEI9seMY


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 31, 2013)

Animals as Leaders - Odessa

Awesome instrumental metal

Sent from my panda


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka - world's end dancehall

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

For the 40th time today :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku
> 
> For the 40th time today :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It'll just be stuck in your head for the rest of your life  
Hatsune Miku - Redial

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 31, 2013)

One thing i like about vocaloid:
-character design.

Two things i DONT like about vocaloid:
-terribly designed 3D holograms on stage.
-my ears are being torned into pieces.

Sent from my 3 years old telephone using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> One thing i like about vocaloid:
> -character design.
> 
> Two things i DONT like about vocaloid:
> ...

Click to collapse



Terribly designed? I disagree.

Now, let's not turn this info a second Vocaloid thread.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## kchannel9 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm listening to the awesomest album ever: Front Line Assembly - Echogenetic (2013)

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 3.9.1 20130613) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## udakar (Aug 1, 2013)

my goldfinch sings


----------



## Dvncn (Aug 2, 2013)

Until I die - Chris Webby


----------



## KamilSramil (Aug 2, 2013)

Self vs self by Pendulum


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 2, 2013)

I wish I knew

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## HashyCode (Aug 2, 2013)

ARASH feat. Sean Paul - She Makes Me Go


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Vocaloid 8 - bad end night

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## galaxys (Aug 3, 2013)

Animosity - Ministry


----------



## LavLab (Aug 3, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 3, 2013)

My two cats whining for food. 

Oh,  and Delain - April Rain

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 3, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ak070 (Aug 3, 2013)

Dance Of The Death

- Iron Maiden


----------



## Niksola (Aug 3, 2013)

Empire Of The Sun - Alive


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 3, 2013)

A voice in the Dark - Blind Guardian.


----------



## i9100g user (Aug 3, 2013)

_I hate everything about you _
*-Three days grace*




        Device: GT-I9300
Kernel:Googy max,dual boot
Rom:1st ROM Slim bean (4.2.2) with latest Mali drivers
2nd ROM CM 10.2(4.3)
CPU 900mhz;UV
GPU 440mhz;UV
RBB


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Windows 98 startup sound - Microsoft

The most badass startup sound in the world.


----------



## PuffMaN (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Windows 98 startup sound - Microsoft
> 
> The most badass startup sound in the world.

Click to collapse



Lol, i cant even remember it...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 3, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Dance Of The Death
> 
> - Iron Maiden

Click to collapse



Iron Maiden is the best band ever. Up the Irons!


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 4, 2013)

CyanPing-Android V.4.2.2 Notification

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 4, 2013)

Kraftwerk - Computer world


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2013)

orb3000 said:


> Kraftwerk - Computer world

Click to collapse



Awesome

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Aug 4, 2013)

Ludacris feat Usher and David Guetta - Rest of my life

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Spotja (Aug 4, 2013)

Agoria - Grande Torino...\o/\o/\o/

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 4, 2013)

Turn my head by LIVE



•••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD ••••


----------



## tsiglas (Aug 4, 2013)

i m listenisg swedish house mafia....


----------



## ak070 (Aug 4, 2013)

Danza Kuduro

- Don Omar


----------



## Spotja (Aug 4, 2013)

Jacek Sienkiewicz - Who Told You That (Recognition Remix).....minimal and nice kicks!

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## vikraminside (Aug 4, 2013)

Best thread ever. I wished to start my owm.

Lady Marmalade - Christina Auguilera ever green song that pushes poweramp's bass to its limits 

Snow - informer I 
Jay santos - caliente (2013) think its french. All beats songs.

Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.


----------



## Rasa11 (Aug 4, 2013)

d(-*-)b


----------



## miku26 (Aug 4, 2013)

SCANDAL - Everybody Say Yeah


----------



## gaurav247star (Aug 4, 2013)

*Playlist shuffle - The Official UK Top 40 Singles #*

Avril Lavigne - Here's To Never Growing up

The Official UK Top 40 Singles #


----------



## dreamville (Aug 4, 2013)

Kanye West - Blood on the leaves

Xperia Z Vanilla


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 4, 2013)

Pull harder on the strings of your martyr -Trivium 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 4, 2013)

We Own The Night by Tiesto


----------



## Stereo8 (Aug 4, 2013)

kkrraazzyy said:


> We Own The Night by Tiesto

Click to collapse



Witness - Approaching Nirvana

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello planet - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## yunkwan (Aug 5, 2013)

****ing flys on my ear

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jukebox355 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ramstein -America-

Sent from my Triumph using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ak070 (Aug 5, 2013)

Dark Temptation 

*-Rapha (Armin Van Burren, A State of Trance)*


----------



## miku26 (Aug 5, 2013)

YUI - fight


----------



## Pe3ball (Aug 5, 2013)

*his ombruals*

Five Finger Death Punch - "Lift Me Up"


----------



## erad1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Twelve Foot Ninja - Shuriken...check this band out, interesting!

http://youtu.be/L4gVE3XswN8


----------



## LavLab (Aug 6, 2013)

LāvLab / HastileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sigh - Kagamine Rin

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 6, 2013)

Haaaaaa! From evil dead movie climax


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 6, 2013)

Naughty Boy ft Sam Smith - La La La
Love the video!


----------



## mradermaxlol (Aug 6, 2013)

The Byrds - If You Are Going To San Francisco.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

Superhero - Kagamine Len

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 7, 2013)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

It's a fan,  if you couldn't guess as much. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Im listening to this:


> wub wub wub wubwubwub wub wub wub

Click to collapse


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 7, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dubstep solves everything3 - jacksfilms


----------



## LavLab (Aug 8, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Kasane Territory - Kasane Teto

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ak070 (Aug 9, 2013)

Africa

-Toto


----------



## jmindset (Aug 9, 2013)

there's a party in my pants

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2013)

Not A Dream, Not a lie, A Happy Scene Before My Eyes - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## cmason37 (Aug 10, 2013)

So Appalled - Kanye West

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 10, 2013)

Delain - Stay Forever

"This empty house is not a home
Find the strength to stand alone
Without your armor"

Well, sh*t....

Sometimes I think WMP has a life, or at least a mind, of its own. Could you really not have aimed for _after_ I was done reading this book? >.< I hate it when it does that...


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Baby Maniacs - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MikeFg (Aug 11, 2013)

Kool & The Gang - Fresh


----------



## locomay (Aug 11, 2013)

Circa survive - imaginary enemy

Enviado desde mi SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## 11hitcombo (Aug 11, 2013)

Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 11, 2013)

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Aug 11, 2013)

Justice crew- Boom boom ...

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 11, 2013)

Blind Guardian - Imaginations Through The Looking Glass Live Concert DVD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

McRoll'd






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Everybody do the flop(10minute version) - Tomska


----------



## studacris (Aug 12, 2013)

Dr. Seuss is Dead - Acid Bath


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 12, 2013)

Infinite by Eminem

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## LavLab (Aug 12, 2013)

Enduser  

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Starli57 (Aug 12, 2013)

Metallica - the unforgiven


----------



## ak070 (Aug 12, 2013)

Over There Theme Song


- Over There TV Show


----------



## DefiantFaunt (Aug 12, 2013)

Island - The Whitest Boy Alive


----------



## kreatonn (Aug 12, 2013)

4 Word To Choke Upon ~ BFMV

Sent from my ST23i using xda premium


----------



## DesertHawk (Aug 12, 2013)

There

Sent from my _Sony Xperia Z using_ XDA Premium HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

Taylor_Swift said:


> There
> 
> Sent from my _Sony Xperia Z using_ XDA Premium HD

Click to collapse



First one was predictable 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Yankes123 (Aug 12, 2013)

Aranda - One More Lie


----------



## Spotja (Aug 12, 2013)

Erykah Badu's 'Baduizm' album. Some soul for a brother

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## joe_blow_xbox (Aug 13, 2013)

1000 more fools - Bad Religion 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amphorion (Aug 13, 2013)

Sit Down Servant - Blackbird Bakey Pie Blues


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 13, 2013)

Luka Luka ★ Night Fever - Megurine Luka

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## thepacmanfan (Aug 13, 2013)

Waylon Jennings - Dixie, Hold On


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 13, 2013)

http://plug.dj/all-things-rock-metal/


----------



## amphorion (Aug 13, 2013)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## cl0udstr1f3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Five Finger Death Punch - M.I.N.E.


----------



## LavLab (Aug 14, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Happy Synthesizer - Kagamine Len & 96neko

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## majkel_nw (Aug 14, 2013)

System Of A Down


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 14, 2013)

A sneezing cat. 

Don't stick your nose in a bowl of water, silly.


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> A sneezing cat.
> 
> Don't stick your nose in a bowl of water, silly.

Click to collapse



Awesome band eh. Love their songs

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Awesome band eh. Love their songs
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Oh yes, they are excellent!


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Oh yes, they are excellent!

Click to collapse



Yep. Their best album was fish song. Right?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 14, 2013)

http://plug.dj/all-things-rock-metal-1/


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep. Their best album was fish song. Right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



With "Mouse Trap" a close second best


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

Tower - Megurine Luka

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## tdpeek3 (Aug 14, 2013)

At the end of the day - Amon Tobin


----------



## jmindset (Aug 14, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> With "Mouse Trap" a close second best

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Aug 14, 2013)

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Aug 14, 2013)

Pumped up kicks...they still play this on the radio?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Love is War - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## LavLab (Aug 15, 2013)

Bill Laswell 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## chandu4money (Aug 15, 2013)

Oye Oye - Yevadu :good:


----------



## 5starprototype (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## kangerX (Aug 16, 2013)

Hotel California ( epic every time)

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 16, 2013)

ruff neck(flex) - skrillex


----------



## bazfiz (Aug 16, 2013)

I won't give up - jason mraz

Sent from my SK17i using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tell your World - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Velldrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Nine Inch Nails - Copy of A


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 17, 2013)

^ That song is absolutely beautiful! :thumbup:

Yoda sent this!


----------



## DumbleCore (Aug 17, 2013)

To be Treated - Terry Reed

The Wipe! 
°It's all about the Wipe°
XT910 D'Unicorns - JBX - Hybrid


----------



## EightyOh (Aug 17, 2013)

Anybody a fan of Goldhouse? I've been listening to them a lot lately. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2013)

1925 - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ericthedreamer (Aug 18, 2013)

Atm playing chillstep v2 on soundcloud

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2013)

Happy Synthesizer - Kagamine Len & 96neko

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## kreatonn (Aug 18, 2013)

Dog barking at the night

Sent from my Xperia Miro using xda premium


----------



## chandu4money (Aug 18, 2013)

ATM, Orange songs in telugu...


----------



## LavLab (Aug 19, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 19, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

Old Radio - Kaito





 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## zThe Notorious (Aug 19, 2013)

Currently playing through Earl Sweatshirt's album - Doris


----------



## ronnie498 (Aug 19, 2013)

The Hangman's Body Count - Volbeat


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 19, 2013)

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You recommend a lot of this Hatsune Miku.
Are these songs in english? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> You recommend a lot of this Hatsune Miku.
> Are these songs in english?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



No, these songs are in Japanese , hopefully she'll sing in English in her birthday 31st this month .
Please come to the Vocaloid thread as I don't want to jam this thread.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## NVardan (Aug 19, 2013)

Bari Arakeel by Serj Tankian.


----------



## giugiura (Aug 19, 2013)

Burial - Untrue


----------



## warface123 (Aug 19, 2013)

Blasterjaxx - Koala. awesome bass and beat recommended for electro music lovers 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## LavLab (Aug 19, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 19, 2013)

Hooded Smoke:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3mIM2rdjh4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## VeNuMuS (Aug 19, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domyre (Aug 19, 2013)

*cellars tsvesti*

Caribou-Found Out


----------



## Byakko Custom (Aug 21, 2013)

Gas Gas Gas - Manuel





53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## erad1 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm telling you guys/gals...don't sleep on this band cause they're coming for you!! Twelve Foot Ninja! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XLxDgFzLJ3M&desktop_uri=/watch?v=XLxDgFzLJ3M

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ak070 (Aug 21, 2013)

What I've done

-Linkin Park


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Aug 21, 2013)

Love in the sky-The Weeknd




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

Last Night, Good Night - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 21, 2013)

Slipknot - Skin Ticket

I can fall asleep to ANYTHING, but this song. It's really good, but it's causing me nightmares, lol


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

This  v
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeVhHLggZ5U&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

(Haz a sequel BTW)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## critta (Aug 21, 2013)

trance around the world podcast


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 22, 2013)

Tay Allyn(AKA The new Rebecca Black)'s Mass Text, Cover in the style of Johnny Cash


----------



## zhangsta (Aug 22, 2013)

Boyce Avenue Fix you Cover


----------



## Accalia (Aug 22, 2013)

Love so Blue (Vocal) -Daisuke Ishiwatari


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Antichlorobenzene - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfkn9FvjH90&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## info[]box1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Living on a prayer - Bon Jovi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Poweredize (Aug 22, 2013)

Painkiller - Judas Priest

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kangerX (Aug 22, 2013)

Poweredize said:


> Painkiller - Judas Priest
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Awesome every time '.'

sent from the state where marijuana is Not illegal !!


----------



## MBQ_ (Aug 22, 2013)

Vibin'




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ykumar00 (Aug 22, 2013)

Apollo - Hardwell


----------



## LavLab (Aug 22, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 22, 2013)

Karmin - Broken Hearted.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2013)

I Will Make Everyone Miku Miku♪(Minna Miku Miku Ni shi te ageru♪) - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MiguelHogue (Aug 22, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Bostich (Aug 22, 2013)

Older songs of Guano apes


----------



## mark_kou (Aug 23, 2013)

Scorpions


----------



## KillsBR (Aug 23, 2013)

Steve Aoki 

Tomorrowland


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2013)

Head Exercises - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Vysin (Aug 23, 2013)

Crowd Chant - Joe satriani

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chandu4money (Aug 23, 2013)

Rachcha - Telugu


----------



## LavLab (Aug 23, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2013)

Online Game Addicts - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## kensalvo (Aug 24, 2013)

the cure -- lullaby


----------



## chandu4money (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeh jawani hai dewaani...


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nekomimi Switch (Cat Ears Switch ) - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 24, 2013)

Burn it Down - LP

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## ronnie498 (Aug 24, 2013)

Chitlins Con Carne ~ SRV


----------



## DonPuri (Aug 25, 2013)

Supersonic
--oasis





Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dypraxxx (Aug 25, 2013)

Drone - Make It Bang


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 25, 2013)

Little Boxes- Melvina Reynolds

Sent from my iPad 2


----------



## LavLab (Aug 25, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Aug 26, 2013)

The Weeknd-Love in the sky




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## ak070 (Aug 26, 2013)

Armin Only Mirage (Live) (St Petersburg) (12-02-2011)






Armin Van Buuren : Mirage


----------



## hanisod (Aug 26, 2013)

I can save my lonely soul for you
But the feeling in my heart can't follow through
You can give your broken heart to me
Cuz you know that I'll stay with you
That's why they call me loyalty


I just LOVE! the brony fandom made music 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shō Shin (Aug 26, 2013)

Life Goes On - Gundam Seed


----------



## kalico17 (Aug 26, 2013)

Stack Bundles - Raps Makeover Vol1

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sekiranun Graffiti - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## LavLab (Aug 26, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Reaper5639 (Aug 27, 2013)

Devildriver, any other hard rock also. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2013)

Butterfly On your Right Shoulder - Kagamine Len

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Butterfly On your Right Shoulder - Kagamine Len
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Swag.

Sent from my


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 27, 2013)

Reaper5639 said:


> Devildriver, any other hard rock also.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I love DevilDriver! But they are melodic death metal, not hard rock


----------



## tufail.budoo (Aug 27, 2013)

*Damaged*

Shayne ward's damaged I love tht song.


----------



## Deltainsane (Aug 27, 2013)

Love is colder than death - sinfonia of the moon


----------



## ak070 (Aug 27, 2013)

Exotic

-Priyanka Chopra ft Pitbull
*Me Gusta*


----------



## ak070 (Aug 28, 2013)

Modern

-Civilization 3 Soundtrack (Atari)


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Swag.
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



Lol, Len is a boss 

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lol, Len is a boss
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Len is smexy too XD
Spice - Kagamine Len

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 28, 2013)

Iggy Pop - The Passenger

Sent from my panda


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## scutariusilviu (Aug 28, 2013)

Eminem - 25 to life (Recovery 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

3,9 - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 28, 2013)

New album from DevilDriver named Winter Kills. It's so awesome I might jizz soon 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## edisile (Aug 28, 2013)

My Signature:


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Aug 29, 2013)

This


----------



## Venomtester (Aug 29, 2013)

Feeling mellow

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Byakko Custom (Aug 29, 2013)

Title always reminds me of Patapon...





53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Reaper5639 (Aug 29, 2013)

A bit of Killswitch to get me through the day... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 29, 2013)

Reaper5639 said:


> A bit of Killswitch to get me through the day...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



<3


----------



## coolsandie (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## LavLab (Aug 29, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2013)

HOME - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 29, 2013)

Audio Glow LW FTW! :sly:

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Aug 29, 2013)

*sees Michael Jackson tribute show * gets all weird * puts Eddie van halen solo from beat it on repeat ~_~

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Aug 29, 2013)

Everybody..............bb

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 29, 2013)

Amethystium - Fairlyland


----------



## PureLogic (Aug 29, 2013)

:good:


----------



## Byakko Custom (Aug 30, 2013)

This week, I just can't help but listen to J-Pop, etc.. Now I have a sudden urge for Pocky... 

Kyary Pamyu Pamyu - Ninjari Bang Bang 






53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 30, 2013)

Rolling Girl - Kasane Teto (Cover)

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Lo-P (Aug 30, 2013)

:good:


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 30, 2013)

My brain just went: "Wait, what?". 
Maybe not the best song to listen to after I just went through all 5 seasons of Merlin. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LavLab (Aug 30, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2013)

Birthday Song For Miku - Kagamine Len and Rin, Luka, Meiko and Kaito

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jmindset (Aug 30, 2013)

Booty booty rocking everywhere 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LostKlink (Aug 30, 2013)

Eden - Toro y Moi


----------



## DertyJoe (Aug 31, 2013)

Flogging Molly - Black Friday Rule

Having a S4 without MF3. Priceless


----------



## shanman-2 (Aug 31, 2013)

The fridge

Edit: goodnight...(irene in my head)//bye


----------



## PureLogic (Aug 31, 2013)

:good:


----------



## XeLLaR* (Aug 31, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Guns N roses - paradise city

Sent from my ....,......


----------



## kangerX (Aug 31, 2013)

The four horsemen - Metallica

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## hanisod (Aug 31, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voj9MhBUaTI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Call me a f*****g brony
But this song is simply AMAZING!
Hard Rock
Just freakin sweet

To any none brony give this song a shot 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 31, 2013)

Found a good one from japanese site.
Sukirai - vividblaze

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 31, 2013)

Johnny I hardly knew ya by dropkick murphys. 

Yes I am drinking rum at the same time 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 1, 2013)

...

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## Dypraxxx (Sep 1, 2013)

The Prophet - R3tro


----------



## taika (Sep 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmxUMcqGGTw
Whistle while I work it.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

My guitar wants kill your mama - Steve vai , Eric Johnson , Joe satriani 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## hanisod (Sep 1, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vinylous (Sep 1, 2013)

Explosions In The Sky- Your Hand In Mine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzIK5FaC38w


----------



## jmindset (Sep 1, 2013)

Buddy holly everyday

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Alcatraz (Sep 1, 2013)

Paradise - Coldplay

Sent from my K-Touch W719 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 1, 2013)

...

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2013)

Weekender Girl - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## xzn (Sep 1, 2013)

Muse Muse Muse :victory:


----------



## matgras (Sep 1, 2013)

xzn said:


> Muse Muse Muse :victory:

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 1, 2013)

Planets-Avenged Sevenfold :thumbup:

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ns17 (Sep 1, 2013)

Gravity - Tut Tut Child

Sent from my Samsung Exhilarate SGH-I577


----------



## ak070 (Sep 1, 2013)

Divided

-Linkin Park (Underground V10)


----------



## RobinBanks (Sep 1, 2013)

Shigeto - Detroit Pt. 1


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 1, 2013)

Black Rose Dying - Blessthefall

Sent from my panda


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 1, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> ...
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone

Click to collapse



Ft. Korn right? 
Great track! :thumbup:

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## devilz36 (Sep 1, 2013)

All Westlife Songs 

Sent from my ME172V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 1, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Black Rose Dying - Blessthefall
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Great band but that song is too emo lol. 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 1, 2013)

Iron Maiden - The Mercenary


----------



## tb01110100 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hymn to Freedom - Oscar Peterson 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sent from my Nexus 10
Devices:
Nexus 10 - Paranoid Android 3.98 - Der Kernel 3X
Nook Tablet - CM 10.2 - NOF Showtime Kernel


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2013)

Shake it! - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Len and Rin

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 1, 2013)

SHINee- JoJo . No homo. That song is extremly catchy ( no homo isnt name of song lol)

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Sep 2, 2013)

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PureLogic (Sep 2, 2013)

:good:


----------



## ak070 (Sep 2, 2013)

Life is a Highway


-Rascal Flatts


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 2, 2013)

LastDayHere - Fly Away
It's an awesome band coming from Slovenia, making it big in the world. Listen to it, love it, and then show them support on their Facebook page


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 2, 2013)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## namasteji1 (Sep 2, 2013)

There is a new album by Lost Stories, it's a Dance Electronica album. Sounds awesome. Loving it!!


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 2, 2013)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 2229805
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



What music player do u use. Looks very good

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 2, 2013)

Heart Attack - Demi Lovato <3


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 2, 2013)

niko22225 said:


> What music player do u use. Looks very good
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey  that's deezer :thumbup:

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## hanisod (Sep 2, 2013)

Those Damn remixes
Really cool xD

And DAT album art :sly:

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## enKay_D (Sep 2, 2013)

Socks & Sandals - Format B


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sadistic.Music∞Factory - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## commencal661 (Sep 2, 2013)

Iron Maiden - Face In The Sand
What Nicko does with one pedal, others can't even with twenty.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooded Smoke

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jj2154 (Sep 3, 2013)

Tune In Radio Pro :good:


----------



## xankd (Sep 3, 2013)

Light on by Backstreet boys

sent from my XPERIA using xda-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Sep 3, 2013)

xankd said:


> Light on by Backstreet boys
> 
> sent from my XPERIA using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh oh
First time I see a song by bsb posted in here (other than the ones posted by me) 

Nice :thumbup:

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xankd (Sep 3, 2013)

Currently bang*a,,rang
By SKRILLEX, 
sent from my XPERIA using xda-developers app


----------



## 3izz (Sep 3, 2013)

Girls with bangs tiesto remix 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2013)

Luka Luka night fever - Megurine Luka

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ak070 (Sep 3, 2013)

Party Animal







-David Guetta ft. Akon


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 3, 2013)

Bring Me The Horizon - Alligator Blood


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 3, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> Bring Me The Horizon - Alligator Blood

Click to collapse



I like genre. Not the band  


Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

Architects - These Colour Don't Run

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LavLab (Sep 3, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 4, 2013)

Up in the air- 30 Seconds to Mars

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xankd (Sep 4, 2013)

99 revolutions #green day

sent from my XPERIA using xda-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 4, 2013)

Hooded Smoke: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an0n6YouNZ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## drnecropolis (Sep 5, 2013)

Wooohooooo!!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2013)

Eh ah, so? - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Confront, You Look So Cool - Kasane Teto

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 5, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> Iron Maiden - Face In The Sand
> What Nicko does with one pedal, others can't even with twenty.

Click to collapse



That's true! 

Sent from my panda


----------



## casinoroyale83 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sports radio. I'm excited about NFL and college football this weekend.


----------



## Caesium133 (Sep 5, 2013)

vinylous said:


> Explosions In The Sky- Your Hand In Mine

Click to collapse



Seconding this band to anyone else who wants post-rock.

and I'm listening to

Assemblange 23 - The Last Mistake

I really like chilling atmospheres in music, obviously.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2013)

Magnet - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## galaxys (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm A Man - Yardbirds


----------



## nirajpant7 (Sep 6, 2013)

Curren$y - Double 07


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 6, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold - Coming Home

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hatef.PR (Sep 6, 2013)

Eminem - Space bound


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Online Game Addicts - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 7, 2013)

Diabolikal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWCU2TgH_3U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 7, 2013)

Problems- A$AP Rocky feat 2 Chainz+ Drake +Kendrick Lamar

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Sep 7, 2013)

My Signature:


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 7, 2013)

Roberto rizzo - rude boy

le rape face music.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## Jamal Ahmed (Sep 7, 2013)

My own music xD I'm a music artist so I like listening to my own music too 
http://soundcloud.com/jamal-ahmed-9/in-game

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Unhappy Refrain - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## aniket.lamba (Sep 7, 2013)

Hot Girls - Dony ft. ELENA  <3


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 7, 2013)

Five finger death punch 
Burn mother****er 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## LuigiBull23 (Sep 8, 2013)

Killing You by Asking Alexandria!!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 8, 2013)

Inquisitous Sessions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S25D7CoegbM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Sep 8, 2013)

Gunslinger - Avenged Sevenfold

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

IA IA ★ Night of Desire - IA

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## edisile (Sep 8, 2013)

44 songs in 41 minutes  Mind blowing! And his new EP is coming out tomorrow! Yay!

My Signature:


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

SenbonZakura - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 8, 2013)

Trillions of Miles Away From Home by Tyrant of Death

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Time Machine - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Daughtry over you 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 8, 2013)

LuigiBull23 said:


> Killing You by Asking Alexandria!!

Click to collapse











I r o n M a n said:


> Gunslinger - Avenged Sevenfold
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great Music Taste. 
A Greater Foundation - As I lay dying

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chepui (Sep 8, 2013)

Metallica - Hit The Lights


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jo Jo 
Baby it's you 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 8, 2013)

Ugk - international players anthem 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love the way you lie Eminem feat rihanna 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## hanisod (Sep 8, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## galaxys (Sep 8, 2013)

N.W.O. (Updated Mix) - Ministry (Al Jourgenson) Rantology Album


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kagome , Kagome - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Sep 8, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZiA2TrWtpo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 9, 2013)

Juicy j- Get higher 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Orange_furball (Sep 9, 2013)

Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues 



Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hachi Hachi Flowery battle of the Kagamines - Kagamine Len and Rin

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 9, 2013)

Limp Bizkit - Ready To Go (feat. Lil Wayne)


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 9, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> Limp Bizkit - Ready To Go (feat. Lil Wayne)

Click to collapse



Limp Bizkit-- Gold Cobra




        Sent from my Android 4.3 powered Galaxy R!


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 9, 2013)

Tha TechnoCrat said:


> Limp Bizkit-- Gold Cobra
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sweet Devil - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation


----------



## cyanogendroid (Sep 10, 2013)

Sleigh Bells FTW

Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jmindset (Sep 10, 2013)

J69ames6 said:


> Renegades Of Funk - Rage Against The Machine

Click to collapse



Awesome!! One of the few times I have seen good taste in music in xda

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Chemical Emotion - Kagamine Rin and Gumi

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 10, 2013)

My number - Foals

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 10, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> View attachment 2246516
> 
> Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation

Click to collapse



What is name of that music player?

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

Avenged Sevenfold - Chapter Four

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 10, 2013)

niko22225 said:


> What is name of that music player?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a stock HTC Sense player

Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 10, 2013)

Betrayal/Forgiveness by Apocalyptica

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 10, 2013)

sunbriel said:


> Betrayal/Forgiveness by Apocalyptica
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z

Click to collapse



What a concidence .I wore my apocalyptica tshirt first time today :3

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 10, 2013)

niko22225 said:


> What a concidence .I wore my apocalyptica tshirt first time today :3
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nice! 

////

Enjoy The Silence by Depeche Mode

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sadistic.Music∞Factory - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## coolsandie (Sep 10, 2013)

Its time to partyyy \m/


----------



## SRTGS300 (Sep 10, 2013)

If you like Nujabes listen to this dude Taku he's dope.


----------



## vuo (Sep 11, 2013)

Beth Hart - I'll take care of you


----------



## cyanogendroid (Sep 11, 2013)

Mumford and sons in concert

Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chrism.brunner (Sep 11, 2013)

cyanogendroid said:


> Mumford and sons in concert
> 
> Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Good stuff..... 

Sent from my LG-P925g using xda premium


----------



## pablosso (Sep 11, 2013)

Foo Fighters Live on Wembley 2008. Now played is No Way Back


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Schrodingeiger's Kitten - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Sep 11, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Only_Jeck (Sep 11, 2013)

Classic Euro Dance from Digitally Imported dot fm :good:


----------



## cyanogendroid (Sep 11, 2013)

chrism.brunner said:


> Good stuff.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925g using xda premium

Click to collapse



They were fantastic! 

Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Sep 11, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Secret Police - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 12, 2013)

http://s7.directupload.net/images/130912/gbke3xp9.png

This entire album has completely blown me away. :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

Melancholic - Kagamine Rin

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 12, 2013)

Imagine Dragons - RadioActive


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 12, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Imagine Dragons - RadioActive

Click to collapse



The Within Temptation cover is better  

Listening to ^ that

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 12, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> The Within Temptation cover is better
> 
> Listening to ^ that
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



wtf did i hear? lol


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 12, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> The Within Temptation cover is better
> 
> Listening to ^ that
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Funny that, in listening to Within Temptation 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Shawnpaul80 (Sep 12, 2013)

Listening to the clicking of my 4 way flashers while waiting on the side of the freeway. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

Paper plane - Kagamine Rin

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ronnie498 (Sep 12, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 12, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King

Click to collapse



I was just listening
Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare :thumbup:

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 12, 2013)

A7x foREVer 
This Means War - Avenged Sevenfold

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shawnpaul80 (Sep 13, 2013)

Animals by Nickelback 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikeyfreeman (Sep 13, 2013)

Swan Song by Bury Your Dead 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2013)

2D Dream fever - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## _Variable (Sep 13, 2013)

RED - Taylor Swift

Sent from my polynomial


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

Nwa

sent from 9 month old nexus 4


----------



## jolp.nik (Sep 13, 2013)

Rock and roll!!!!!! \m/


----------



## LavLab (Sep 13, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## kreatonn (Sep 13, 2013)

Sent from my Xperia Miro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galimana (Sep 13, 2013)

Michael Jackson - Beat it


----------



## atif4ever (Sep 13, 2013)

Mirame--Daddy Yankee..

a different beat..


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Kokoro - Kagamine Rin & Len

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jmindset (Sep 13, 2013)

Lonely people- Beatles 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 14, 2013)

It's time - Imagine Dragons

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's time - Imagine Dragons
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Imagine Dragons - Demons 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 14, 2013)

Juvenile - Sets go up 
(I'm playing NFS Undercover  ) 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ALimeNinja (Sep 14, 2013)

Minions - Banana Song


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 14, 2013)

MemoryController said:


> Juvenile - Sets go up
> (I'm playing NFS Undercover  )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wasn't that song in nfs mw?
Blinded In Chains - Avenged Sevenfold (song from nfs mw too) :3 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Sep 14, 2013)

Tha TechnoCrat said:


> Imagine Dragons - Demons
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That one is amazing

On Top Of The World by Imagine Dragons 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Sep 14, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## goatisadog (Sep 14, 2013)

Fleet Foxes - White Winter Hymnal
Favorite song of the month, hands down! :thumbup: 

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 14, 2013)

Odd Future - Oldie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## goatisadog (Sep 14, 2013)

Already posted but everybody needs to check out this song:
Knights of Shame by AWOLNATION

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Sep 14, 2013)

Taylor Swift - Safe and Sound

Sent from... AIKATSU!


----------



## edisile (Sep 14, 2013)

New Shady sounds like old Beastie Boys. Eagerly waiting for The Marshall Mathers LP 2 

My Signature:


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

Cookie - Meiko

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 14, 2013)

Save You by Circus Underground 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## xankd (Sep 14, 2013)

Black VEIL brides #šävïøř

sent from my XPERIA using xda-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Sep 14, 2013)

Dubstep lovers 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKZ8NKn5BGo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Indiwiz (Sep 14, 2013)

Rich as F**k - Lil Wayne .. I HATE the radio.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2013)

World's End Dancehall - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## favero_ (Sep 14, 2013)

Can't Hold Us - Macklemore & Ray Dalton


----------



## PureLogic (Sep 15, 2013)

:good:


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 15, 2013)

Metallica - nothimg else matters 

Classic 

Sent from my A500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 15, 2013)

professor_proton said:


> Metallica - nothimg else matters
> 
> Classic
> 
> Sent from my A500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That song was just on the radio

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## LavLab (Sep 15, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rockbell - IA

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 15, 2013)

Shut it down - pitbull

_          "why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."
_


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 15, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> View attachment 2260175
> 
> Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation

Click to collapse



Nice dude


Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

Dirty Magic -The Offspring

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## clank201 (Sep 16, 2013)

Strobe - Deadmau5


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 16, 2013)

niko22225 said:


> Wasn't that song in nfs mw?
> Blinded In Chains - Avenged Sevenfold (song from nfs mw too) :3
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes but the OST from Undercover sucks, so I'm playing from my a2dp hifi 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ig Rib (Sep 16, 2013)

The Police - So Lonely.

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2013)

D-tecnolife - UVERworld

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

Take Off - Hatsune Miku

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## tomixdev (Sep 16, 2013)

Deviance - Excision & Datsik


----------



## ronnie498 (Sep 16, 2013)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 16, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Highway to Hell - AC/DC

Click to collapse



Back in black- AC/DC

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Daughter Of Evil - Kagamine Rin

Edited for a good reason :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> D-tecnolife - UVERworld
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



99/100 Damashi no Tetsu by UVERworld 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Black★RockShooter -Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 16, 2013)

'Zzz' by sasaki sayaka

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Black★RockShooter -Hatsune Miku
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Do you listen to anything else but vocaloids? 

So Be It by Psyclon Nine

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## kreatonn (Sep 16, 2013)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Mike Portnoy better

Btw, BFMV~ Dead to the World

Sent from my Xperia Miro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ulipo (Sep 16, 2013)

In this precise moment I'm listening to Kings of Convenience's album Declaration of Dependence


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

sunbriel said:


> Do you listen to anything else but vocaloids?
> 
> So Be It by Psyclon Nine
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Nope.

Delusion Tax - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## itschaotic (Sep 16, 2013)

Work B**ch - Britney Spears :angel:


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 16, 2013)

Adele - trolling in the deep. Classic

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

Torinoko City - Gumi (Cover)

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 16, 2013)

Axel Rudi Pell - Forever Angel

Sent from my panda


----------



## NVardan (Sep 16, 2013)

System of a Down- Soil.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Sep 16, 2013)

Mr. Airplane Man 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 16, 2013)

Red Canvas by Wolverine


----------



## hanisod (Sep 16, 2013)

Aviators fans *BEWARE!*

This coming new album is *TEH BOMB* 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mrrick (Sep 17, 2013)

*s¡gned


----------



## chuck_ (Sep 17, 2013)

*Yeah*

*Animals As Leaders - New Eden*


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Head exercises - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Nishchhal (Sep 17, 2013)

Born - Mitis

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Sep 17, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## LavLab (Sep 17, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 17, 2013)

Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! - Reasons To Turn Back


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 17, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I have not seen a post from you that did not say hatsune miku in this thread  no offence

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Avenged Sevenfold - Requiem

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## codenation (Sep 18, 2013)

Kol Haneshama by Six13


----------



## galaxys (Sep 18, 2013)

My Generation (14 min) - The Who (Live at Leeds album)


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Supernatural!
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I can't listen to that song anymore without thinking of Supernatural.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 18, 2013)

Tyler the creator-Nightmare


----------



## pficrx (Sep 18, 2013)

Get Lucky - Daf pank

Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 18, 2013)

pficrx said:


> Get Lucky - Daf pank
> 
> Sent from my X10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought they were Daft Punk xD


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 18, 2013)

Strobo Nights - Hatsune Miku

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## avinx (Sep 18, 2013)

Casey Abrams - get out

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2013)

Last night , good night - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 18, 2013)

Clean your room - my mother
Name of song followed by artist right?

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 18, 2013)

niko22225 said:


> Clean your room - my mother
> Name of song followed by artist right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Get A Job - My Dad


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 18, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> Get A Job - My Dad

Click to collapse



Good one 
Why don't you get a job - the offspring

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LavLab (Sep 19, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## 93fuelslut (Sep 19, 2013)

Yolo by suicide silence

sent from your moms phone


----------



## B4tnam (Sep 19, 2013)

World Domination - Joey Bada$$


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 19, 2013)

Wiz khalifa-still blazin


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2013)

Common World Domination - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 19, 2013)

August Burns Red - Baby One More Time


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 19, 2013)

Between the Buried and Me - "Swim to the Moon"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 19, 2013)

Adorn - Miguel
Pretty relaxing beats and rhythm :thumbup:

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 19, 2013)

Slipknot - Skin Ticket


----------



## leikamkei (Sep 19, 2013)

Treatment by August Burns Red


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2013)

Satellite - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## BZyno (Sep 19, 2013)

*Lung - Sunday Drivers*


----------



## CallUp (Sep 20, 2013)

Avicii - Lay Me Down

Sent from my SHW-M250K using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 20, 2013)

The white buffalo's new album "Shadow, greys,  and evil Ways 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## hanisod (Sep 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPELbNIOWlY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This song ROCKS! 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 20, 2013)

Two Thirds-WakingDreams [DnB]


----------



## Villiska (Sep 20, 2013)

Pardon me by Incubus as of this moment.


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 20, 2013)

Skindred- Stand For Something  
:thumbup:

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Villiska (Sep 20, 2013)

Listening to Tomorrow by Silverchair


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - Metallica

Sent from my panda


----------



## aaki98 (Sep 20, 2013)

Coldplay - Paradise


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2013)

Negative*Positive Continues - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## cycad (Sep 21, 2013)

Ulrich Schnauss - Nothing Happens In June


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2013)

Kagome, Kagome - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 21, 2013)

You honestly should try some other artists as well 

OT: Audiomachine - Guardians at the Gate
Sick beats!

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Demons - Imagine Dragons


----------



## iconspiracy (Sep 21, 2013)

Fever - Bullet for my valentine 


HTC One Mini 
S-OFF


----------



## onestone2222 (Sep 21, 2013)

Helene Jane Long - Everything


----------



## aaki98 (Sep 21, 2013)

Do I Wanna Know - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2013)

I wanna be your world - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## LavLab (Sep 21, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## hanisod (Sep 21, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## akshayrohatgi94 (Sep 21, 2013)

We own it FF6


----------



## aaki98 (Sep 21, 2013)

Do or Die -  30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2013)

She caught the katy - The Blues Brothers


----------



## hanisod (Sep 21, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------







Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## forbidden8 (Sep 21, 2013)

[media=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuy1rZFoF5Y#t=62[/media]


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2013)

Colorful X Cheerful - Hatsune Miku & Kagamine Rin

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## galaxys (Sep 22, 2013)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath (Iommi & Osbourne)


----------



## CallUp (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone listening to Avicii's new album, True?

Avicii - Wake Me Up

Sent from my SHW-M250K using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 22, 2013)

CallUp said:


> Anyone listening to Avicii's new album, True?
> 
> Avicii - Wake Me Up
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M250K using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope but I was just listening to "enough is enough" by Avicii 
I'll download if its not full of terrible POP songs
Tracklist ?
Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## vteo (Sep 22, 2013)

Rob Dougan-Clubbed to death(matrix soundtrack)


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 22, 2013)

ViVa Happy - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## LavLab (Sep 22, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 22, 2013)

DDDORIS

Sent From A 4.3 Galaxy Nexus Trying To Run Touchwiz Ports


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 23, 2013)

CallUp said:


> Anyone listening to Avicii's new album, True?
> 
> Avicii - Wake Me Up
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M250K using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



This is the only track I've heard. Are the others equally good? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## alexmarra3000 (Sep 23, 2013)

Saint Seyia Metal Version


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2013)

Your Love Will Surely Skyrocket☆ - Hatsune Miku (V.cover)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 23, 2013)

WUB WUB WUB 

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 23, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> WUB WUB WUB
> 
> Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note

Click to collapse



One of my favorite mixtapes by ephixa

Sent From A 4.3 Galaxy Nexus Trying To Run Touchwiz Ports


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 23, 2013)

Omar1c said:


> One of my favorite mixtapes by ephixa
> 
> Sent From A 4.3 Galaxy Nexus Trying To Run Touchwiz Ports

Click to collapse



Ikr its awesome 

Sent from Light Yagmi's Death Note


----------



## LavLab (Sep 23, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## De1one (Sep 23, 2013)

Self Made 3 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DJ's life (Sep 23, 2013)

Forever Ricardo villalobos 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shadowcore (Sep 24, 2013)

Dredd- megacity one

She is a pass 
...Makes me feel badass!


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 24, 2013)

TTTTTYLERRRR

Sent From A 4.3 Galaxy Nexus Trying To Run Touchwiz Ports


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 24, 2013)

Obscura - "Septuagint"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chobstix (Sep 24, 2013)

Just completed the last half mile run with Rise by Skillet

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## bodom_hc (Sep 24, 2013)

Oceano - Self Exploted Whore.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Sep 24, 2013)

The lyrics of this song made me tear a bit :'(
Lyrics :




Did you break your wings 
When you fell from grace 
When you came from heaven 
To this darker place 

Did you watch me fall 
From the clouds on high 
See the glimmer of tears 
Streaming from my eye 

I think I bruised my soul 
Climbing back from hell 
But if you're here to change me 
Then it's just as well 

Your scars run deep 
But darling they will fade 
They told me to fear you 
But I'm not afraid 

Don't hold back 
We're here right now 
There's nothing left here to keep us out, oh 
As different as 
The day and night 
I'm starting to feel like this is right and 
You're the memory I can't erase 
You're the part of me I can't replace 
You're the angel that loved me somehow 
And you're the demon I can't live without 

I'm the crossroads king 
In this wretched land 
You found me a mess 
But I'm a better man 

I could see it hidden 
Right from the start 
'Neath your jagged bones 
Was a beating heart 

And that heart is yours 
Or what I have left 
So take my secrets 
Take them off my chest 

That's why I'm here 
I've been broken too 
So maybe you can fix me 
And I'll fix you 


Welcome to my universe 
Touch me now and break my curse 
You'll be mine and I'll be yours 
So let's live life in reverse 
Back to basics, back in time 
Meet you halfway in the sky 
Breaking mirrors, smashing through 
I don't need luck when I'm with you


Song (if anyone wants it) :
http://music.soundoftheaviators.com/album/mirrors-deluxe-version

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 24, 2013)

That (Such a Thing) by Hurt

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## LavLab (Sep 24, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 24, 2013)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 24, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



I've always wondered... Does "Son's of Android" mean belonging to son of Android or wrongly spelled plural of son?

To stay on topic:
Hiding by Wolverine

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## MiguelHogue (Sep 24, 2013)

I can't quote you for some reason. 

But I intended for the meaning to be belonging to. 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 25, 2013)

2Pac - Ambitionz az a ridah

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Electric Angel - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 25, 2013)

I see stars - murder mitten. SICK track

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## alvster (Sep 25, 2013)

Arent you guys supposed to listen to ACDC?!?!?!?! Hahaha joking..

Black ice by ACDC now playing.

Sent from my Xperia Live With Walkman using xda app-developers app


----------



## Venomtester (Sep 25, 2013)

No Rest For The Wicked

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Sep 25, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Spice - Kagamine Len

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 26, 2013)

Johnny Cash - Hurt

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Which player is that?


- Sent from Guy's Super Duper S3


----------



## hanisod (Sep 26, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Which player is that?
> 
> 
> - Sent from Guy's Super Duper S3

Click to collapse



That is GoneMAD music player sir
I've started to try it out recently for a change
Highly customizable with heck lot of options
It can use DSP manager/built-in effects (even though I prefer ViPER4ANDROID because it's just freaking amazing "sound mod ")
And the equalizer is great
My favorite feature that it can give lyrics of the song (with any plug-in)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gonemad.gmmp

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mrrick (Sep 27, 2013)

*s¡gned


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 27, 2013)

World is Mine - Hatsune Miku
I would never say i would listen to  songs singed by PC program but it's XTREMLY catchy and it's all your fault  @FireWall123 jk

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kreatonn (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my Xperia Miro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2013)

niko22225 said:


> World is Mine - Hatsune Miku
> I would never say i would listen to  songs singed by PC program but it's XTREMLY catchy and it's all your fault  @FireWall123 jk
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Welcome to the Dark side , want a cookie ? 

Remote Control - Kagamine Len and Rin

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Welcome to the Dark side , want a cookie ?

Click to collapse



✌

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 27, 2013)

Martyr Defiled - Lifeless

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

System Of A Down - Aerials


----------



## 404-Not Found (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from the 404


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 27, 2013)

Of Mice & Men - O.G. Loko


----------



## hanisod (Sep 27, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> Sent from the 404

Click to collapse



I had that song stuck in my head for a couple of days xD

---------------------------------

Lost On The Moon - Glaze featuring The Living Tombstone and Rina Chan

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Okluzhion (Sep 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Welcome to the Dark side , want a cookie ?
> 
> Remote Control - Kagamine Len and Rin

Click to collapse





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2Mxum7wG28&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from my JellyBean and Sense 4+ powered Sensation


----------



## ak070 (Sep 28, 2013)

Orion

-Cyanogenmod Ringtones


----------



## vivimilan (Sep 28, 2013)

Top Albania Radio


----------



## warface123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hardwell & W&W, Jumper.
So f*cking amazing. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 28, 2013)

ak070 said:


> Orion
> 
> -Cyanogenmod Ringtones

Click to collapse



Dude... 

Orion - Metallica  

Sent from my panda


----------



## hanisod (Sep 28, 2013)

This is a great brony-made song

Just so you know our taste of music isn't girly 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Prisoner - Kagamine Len
Followed by
Paper Plane - Kagamine Rin

My feels (´；ω；｀)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## niko22225 (Sep 28, 2013)

Terminated - Ringtones 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KiSUAN (Sep 28, 2013)

White Noise by radio interference


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



...followed by,

Rolling Girl - Kaito (Cover)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG! stop Rolling Pizza . am still Rolling , it started 3 years ago. And I don't know how to stop XD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Sep 29, 2013)

Crowds by WHITE ASH (A.K.A. Gatchman Crowds OP)






53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## daniel98 (Sep 29, 2013)

Daft Punk - Robot Rock


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 29, 2013)

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## hanisod (Sep 29, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Corcop (Sep 29, 2013)

System of a Down – Aerials


----------



## galaxyfreak (Sep 29, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Hardwell & W&W, Jumper.
> So f*cking amazing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Had a honor to listen to it live! 

--
Playing now: Deorro - Yee @ Tomorrowworld Live Stream 

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




CallUp said:


> Anyone listening to Avicii's new album, True?
> 
> Avicii - Wake Me Up
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M250K using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Everybodys buzzing about that track. Its an insult to EDM fans. Lyrics n easy guitar just to catch more fans. Avicii die in money! I will just sit back and listen to Levels.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> OMG! stop Rolling Pizza . am still Rolling , it started 3 years ago. And I don't know how to stop XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zapato47 (Sep 30, 2013)

some trap music Boombox Cartel - Hustlin


----------



## Omar1c (Sep 30, 2013)

Lean by hodgy beats and domo genesis 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 30, 2013)

Barking of bloody nighbour old dog.
Also very sweet meao meao of my cat 

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/mjq3690/mjq

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 30, 2013)

Our Last Night - Radioactive (Imagine Dragons cover)
That cover is so so so amazing. Much better than the original, but still close to it.


----------



## LavLab (Sep 30, 2013)

Silver Apples 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## warface123 (Oct 1, 2013)

galaxyfreak said:


> Had a honor to listen to it live!
> 
> --
> Playing now: Deorro - Yee @ Tomorrowworld Live Stream
> ...

Click to collapse



I have being at tomorrowland this year. It was so ****ing epic !
Still have pictures of it.
Will post then later. Peace out warface123. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Oct 1, 2013)

Even if not a brony, give this song a shot if you like Electro music 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Last Night, Good Night - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 1, 2013)

Andrew Jackson Jihad - "Be Afraid of Jesus"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LavLab (Oct 1, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## galaxyfreak (Oct 1, 2013)

warface123 said:


> I have being at tomorrowland this year. It was so ****ing epic !
> Still have pictures of it.
> Will post then later. Peace out warface123.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lucky you! You know what ID from tomorrowland is bugging me? this is so epic. but not released (yet). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7lP4LdDHyg

btw, I don't need a photos, I was watching live stream


----------



## warface123 (Oct 1, 2013)

galaxyfreak said:


> Lucky you! You know what ID from tomorrowland is bugging me? this is so epic. but not released (yet). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7lP4LdDHyg
> 
> btw, I don't need a photos, I was watching live stream

Click to collapse



Nice .
I was there for 3 reasons : The Beer,The Music and the Girls .


----------



## galaxys (Oct 2, 2013)

So High (Martin Roth Remix) — Starchaser feat LO-FI Sugar


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

Migikata no Chou (Butterfly on your right shoulder) - Kagamine Len

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 2, 2013)

Cannibal Corpse - "Meat Hook Sodomy"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 2, 2013)

November rain 
Guns N' Roses 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

CyanTone.ogg

CyanogenMod like a boss 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## inpamcoxie (Oct 3, 2013)

In front of the mirror - Glam


----------



## teamgeny (Oct 3, 2013)

Delivrance - Tiken Jah Fakoly :victory:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2013)

Miki Miki ☆ Romantic Night - SF-A2 Miki

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sent from my S4

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## LaDY Vengeance (Oct 3, 2013)

I love old rock ballads. I'm listening to Pearl Jam's Black. 

Sent from my LG-P769 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 3, 2013)

Air - Kelly watch the stars


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 3, 2013)

Our Last Night - Skyfall (Adele cover)


----------



## Jackson-five (Oct 3, 2013)

old school stuff Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans Of Swing


----------



## edisile (Oct 3, 2013)

The Epicness itself!


----------



## LavLab (Oct 3, 2013)

DJ Scotch Egg 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## galaxys (Oct 4, 2013)

Refried Boogie (Part I&2 41minutes) - Canned Heat (Recorded Live)


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 4, 2013)

Ice cube - You know how we do it

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2013)

ACUTE - Hatsune Miku, Megurine Luka and Kaito

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## mynote (Oct 4, 2013)

German Hiphop.

Sido - Bilder im Kopf
Kay One - VIP


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 4, 2013)

Fleshgod Apocalypse - "The Hypocrisy"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LavLab (Oct 4, 2013)

galaxys said:


> Refried Boogie (Part I&2 41minutes) - Canned Heat (Recorded Live)

Click to collapse



Canned Heat is dope! 
So much more to them then their one hit...

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Torinoko City - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## bollstedt (Oct 5, 2013)

She&Him - In the Sun


----------



## Reaper219 (Oct 5, 2013)

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 5, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 5, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sadistic.Music∞Factory - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Oct 5, 2013)

Synopsis - Daft Punk

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## hanisod (Oct 5, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## hanisod (Oct 5, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello Planet - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## pilotdog68 (Oct 5, 2013)

I've recently become a fan of just about anything by P!nk or Christina perri. They both sing with a lot of emotion 

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 5, 2013)

Yo yo honey singh break up party.


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ambient music in EVE Online


----------



## LavLab (Oct 5, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 6, 2013)

My songs know what you did in the dark replayed by vitamin strings quartet


----------



## Little_Jumbo (Oct 6, 2013)

hollywood undead, korn, marilyn manson and papa roach


----------



## hanisod (Oct 6, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

And this one 





Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> And this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...parental advisory? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## stex_zombie (Oct 7, 2013)

Down - Stone the Crow


----------



## hanisod (Oct 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...parental advisory?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Imagine that!

Some songs contain words that is..... a bit offensive or harsh 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## LavLab (Oct 7, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 7, 2013)

Go Google it! - Megurine Luka & Gakupo

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 7, 2013)

Someone had posted this here.
It's among favourites now 

Hadouken! - Bliss Out

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## hanisod (Oct 7, 2013)

Lyrics :




There's a chance that I could fall 
And not come back
And never regret a thing
I'd never get back on track

Darkness all around me,
I can't find the light,
I let it all surround me,
Giving up without a fight.

The bitterness and pain inside,
Countless tears I had to cry,
I was facing all my fears,
Just to let you in
To dry my tears, but


Your kindness won't betray me,
I feel your heart and soul,
Your kindness still can save me,
I choose to not let go,
Stretching out you somehow reach me,
I know this can't be wrong,
I'm ready, won't you teach me
Your song of kindness


Quiet grace surrounds you,
And helps me find my own,
I can't tell you how you've helped me,
And how much I have grown,

Even though you're far away,
Inspiration comes from you,
To shine a littler brighter every day,
If you only knew...

I will never get upset,
And I will never, ever forget,
The happiness you made me feel,
Almost as if you're actually real, but


Your kindness won't betray me,
I feel your heart and soul,
Your kindness still can save me,
I choose to not let go,
Stretching out you somehow reach me,
I know this can't be wrong,
I'm ready, won't you teach me
Your song of kindness


Your kindness won't betray me,
I feel your heart and soul,
Your kindness still can save me,
In a way you'll never know.

Your kindness won't betray me,
I feel your heart and soul,
Your kindness still can save me,
I choose to not let go,
Stretching out you somehow reach me,
I know this can't be wrong,
I'm ready, won't you teach me
The way to get along,
Even when the cold wind's blowing,
And I want to just give in,
It warms my heart just knowing,
I'll hear your voice again,
So won't you sing it loud,
And won't you sing it long,
I promise to remember,
Your song of kindness

I promise to remember.
I promise to remember...



Awesome song, but... my feels 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## shadowcore (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## niko22225 (Oct 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I love to see so many metalheads here \m/
---------------------------------
Skindred- Stand For Something
---------------------------------
Sent from my LG Optimus 3D using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 8, 2013)

niko22225 said:


> I love to see so many metalheads here \m/
> ---------------------------------
> Skindred- Stand For Something
> ---------------------------------
> Sent from my LG Optimus 3D using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Likewise 

Currently listening to Disturb - Stupify

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## elektriiqa (Oct 8, 2013)

Currently listening to A State of Trance 633. 

Btw im the 15700th poster hahah 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## GeekyNitz (Oct 8, 2013)

:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Prisoner - Kagamine Len

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes! Finally!

I said it'll be a hit

And yes it's a BIG one!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## LavLab (Oct 8, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## darcstar (Oct 8, 2013)

Pink Floyd
Wish you where here


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

Tell Your World - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## hanisod (Oct 9, 2013)

I would like to thank whoever posted about Virtual Riot and Zomboy 

I wuv Electro And Dupstep/Chillstep/Drumstep/Drum & Bass/Glitch Hop <3

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## FiegmuNd (Oct 9, 2013)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Spotja (Oct 9, 2013)

The Royal Concept - On Our Way
Its on FIFA 14


Sent from Sony Xperia V


----------



## hanisod (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## XanderApps (Oct 9, 2013)

My favorite song

Too much love will kill you - Queen

Just lovely.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2013)

Last night, Good night - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added 10th October 2013 at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was 9th October 2013 at 11:52 PM ----------

Happy Synthesizer - Kagamine Len & 96猫

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## XanderApps (Oct 9, 2013)

Billy Joel - Piano man
Such a good song


----------



## LaDY Vengeance (Oct 9, 2013)

The Mars Volta. Cassandra Gemini. 

Sent from my LG-P769 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 10, 2013)

Adorn - Miguel ft wiz Khalifa! 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## ronnie498 (Oct 10, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold - Hail To The King


----------



## likeurface (Oct 10, 2013)

New favorite:

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Oct 10, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> The Grid - Daft Punk
> 
> Sent from my A500

Click to collapse



It's great to find out I'm not alone in that xD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Laindir (Oct 10, 2013)

Teardrops - Massive Attack


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Delusion Tax - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LavLab (Oct 10, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Just Be Friends (Live Version) - Megurine Luka

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 10, 2013)

Dat song D:

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 11, 2013)

48 ~ Tyler the Creator

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## Conan Edogawa (Oct 11, 2013)

LEAVING ON A JET PLANE-JOHN DENVER

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 11, 2013)

Konoe Subaru said:


> LEAVING ON A JET PLANE-JOHN DENVER
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is it the song featured in Armageddon?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2013)

ODDS&ENDS - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 11, 2013)

DevilDriver - Winter Kills


----------



## PureLogic (Oct 12, 2013)

its my birthday yay! so i'll be playing the best epic song ever 






cover by: wasitthat


:good:


----------



## Dopiii (Oct 12, 2013)

Modestep - Another Day (Ft. Popeska) (xKore Remix)


----------



## Conan Edogawa (Oct 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Is it the song featured in Armageddon?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



I dont know XD


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (Oct 12, 2013)

Rise Against - Endgame Album


----------



## I r o n M a n (Oct 12, 2013)

End of the line - Daft Punk

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## gs.strider (Oct 12, 2013)

Sent from my shooteru using xda app-developers app


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 12, 2013)

Skindred - Game over

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## martisa06 (Oct 12, 2013)

Eugen Doga "gramophon"

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## VirusPT (Oct 13, 2013)

Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire 

^o^ 

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## iMisspell (Oct 13, 2013)

Me - The Voices In My Head




VirusPT said:


> Johnny Cash - Ring of Fire

Click to collapse



 Social Distortion does a cool cover of that song.


----------



## EmptyGODFATHER (Oct 13, 2013)

*Song*

Twenty One Pilots -- Car Radio


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Akatsuki Arrival - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 13, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## wesely (Oct 13, 2013)

Camo & Krooked - Faith


----------



## LavLab (Oct 13, 2013)

Richard Cheese 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sekiranun Graffiti - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Trick and Treat - Kagamine Len and Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (Oct 13, 2013)

MH 4.18.2011  -   blink - 182

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Oct 14, 2013)

Silence. So peaceful...


----------



## Okluzhion (Oct 14, 2013)

A clock ticking in the room next to mine. And blood running through my ears.

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 14, 2013)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello / How are you - Hatsune Miku Append Soft

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hello / How are you - Hatsune Miku Append Soft
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Pure gold 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 14, 2013)

Epic one 

Reminds me of Backstreet Boys old albums 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## LavLab (Oct 14, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## nerven (Oct 14, 2013)

*y0t0 - Uriarra Road [Facture, 2011]*


----------



## hanisod (Oct 15, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Oct 15, 2013)

Overcome(This Time) by Hot Date and Chrisson

Sent from 100 years in the future


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 15, 2013)

Sent From The Third Nexus


----------



## Androidian10 (Oct 15, 2013)

DJ Cotts - Live On HappyHardcore 9th October 2013


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2013)

Melancholic - Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 15, 2013)

Fall Out Boy - My Songs Know what you did in the dark


----------



## _Variable (Oct 15, 2013)

Wolf - EXO


----------



## hanisod (Oct 15, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## SWisaiahAG (Oct 15, 2013)

Meek Millz - Dope Dealer ft Nicki Minaj

Sent from my SGH-T599N using xda app-developers app


----------



## Corehammers (Oct 15, 2013)

Easy easy - King Krule

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda app-developers app


----------



## nuribg (Oct 15, 2013)

Timbaland - The Way I Are ft. Keri Hilson, D.O.E., Sebastian


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Cutie Cute Kitty Cat - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## aaki98 (Oct 15, 2013)

You Found me -  the fray


----------



## VeNuMuS (Oct 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTuwlD6cSUw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## marsigliah (Oct 15, 2013)

Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2013)

A Tale of Six Trillion Years and A Night - IA

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LavLab (Oct 16, 2013)

Coil



LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## lazy_prodigy (Oct 16, 2013)

Justin Timberlake - Mirrors


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 16, 2013)

Psycroptic - "Skin Coffin"

Awesome technical death metal band from Australia.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hans95 (Oct 16, 2013)

what my mom says LOL


----------



## wanaz (Oct 16, 2013)

Depeche Mode - Precious


----------



## Nicx59 (Oct 16, 2013)

My 170dB laptop fan really.


----------



## matgras (Oct 16, 2013)

Nicx59 said:


> My 170dB laptop fan really.

Click to collapse



Just..... Take your medal and leave.

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blkops187 (Oct 16, 2013)

One -Metalica


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2013)

Bring Me The Horizon - Go To Hell For Heaven's Sake


- Sent from Guy's Phone
-"I chose to be smart. I chose an Android device" - Guy


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 17, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Bring Me The Horizon - Go To Hell For Heaven's Sake
> 
> 
> - Sent from Guy's Phone
> -"I chose to be smart. I chose an Android device" - Guy

Click to collapse



I love you for that 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> I love you for that
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e

Click to collapse



Everyone loves BMTH 


- Sent from Guy's Phone
-"I chose to be smart. I chose an Android device" - Guy


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2013)

When the first love ends - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 17, 2013)

Good old Say Anything.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniket.lamba (Oct 17, 2013)

Trampoline - Tinie ft. 2 Chainz


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2013)

Nicx59 said:


> My 170dB laptop fan really.

Click to collapse



170dB? Wut. That's like... More than a rock concert! 

Metallica - Unforgiven II

Sent from my panda


----------



## Nicx59 (Oct 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> 170dB? Wut. That's like... More than a rock concert!
> 
> Metallica - Unforgiven II
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Hah, just kidding obviously, but my laptop fan is really damn loud.

& I am listening to Fade to black! :highfive:


----------



## hanisod (Oct 17, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

A Thousand Year Solo - Kaito

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## k-kuchen (Oct 17, 2013)

Eminem - Berzerk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



A floating window?
What app is that?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> A floating window?
> What app is that?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ever heard of pen Window ? And no its not an app available for download . its Note 3 dependent feature. 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Ever heard of pen Window ? And no its not an app available for download . its Note 3 dependent feature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Touchwiz FTW

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Touchwiz FTW
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Its Galaxy Note FTW , multitasking beast  , umm , yeah and TW. But its great to go back to big screens Gnote1  => SGS4 => Gnote3 
Just a happy multitasker 


A Sky More Apt to Cry Than Usual - Hatsune Miku V3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 17, 2013)

k-kuchen said:


> Eminem - Berzerk

Click to collapse



This! 
All night long \m/

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## hanisod (Oct 17, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Ever heard of pen Window ? And no its not an app available for download . its Note 3 dependent feature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gotta admit that's impressive!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> This!
> All night long \m/
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Ikr 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Androidian10 (Oct 18, 2013)

Wragg & LogOne - Mindscape [DJ Nomad Remix]

With Viper4Windows, my face melted. Hard Dance with Hard Bass. <3


----------



## OneBlueSky (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## ardinor (Oct 18, 2013)

irama melayu


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2013)

I The Mighty - Dreamer
Freakin awesome punk band


- Sent from Guy's Phone
-"I chose to be smart. I chose an Android device" - Guy


----------



## LavLab (Oct 18, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Trick and Treat - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 18, 2013)

Bastille - Bad Blood

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Rasa11 (Oct 18, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/joe-driscoll/clear-mind


----------



## Wasabi7 (Oct 18, 2013)

*You Made Me The Thief Of Your Heart * by SINEAD O'CONNOR
&​*Assassin*  by   MUSE​


----------



## Itsaback (Oct 18, 2013)

A screeching, squawking bird uttering an occasional, random word. Often it's the name of one of the dogs. 
Ellen is on in the background, lots of screaming, cheering women in the audience. 
My wife speaking of her upcoming girls night out and the $10 Bruschetta. 
No music though. 
Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

Nine inch nails - find my way

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mps42 (Oct 19, 2013)

Intense album .... armin van buuren 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ai Dee - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LavLab (Oct 19, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Stark_Mark72 (Oct 19, 2013)

*YO!*

KAte Voguele - Hallelujah!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Butterfly on your Right Shoulder - Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hoshi no Kakera / Star Fragment / 01_Ballade - Hatsune Miku Append










:cries:




Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 19, 2013)

OMFG every time I hear this song I swear I really want to cry so bad :'(

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## erad1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Since ya'll seem to be in a cryin' mood, just try and not cry to this one: Warning if you've recently gone or are going thru a breakup do not listen unless your keyboard is water-proof...>JS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyHT8QwPub4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Amos Lee...The Darkness

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## allan1229 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bob Marley

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxyfreak (Oct 20, 2013)

Hardwell on Air 138 

Hardwell just won #1 DJ MAG 2013 last night


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sound of the new phone starting up


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Delusion Tax - Megpoid Gumi (Cover)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Delusion Tax - Megpoid Gumi (Cover)
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



No...

Delusion Tax - Hatsune Miku (Original) 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> No...
> 
> Delusion Tax - Hatsune Miku (Original)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, if you say so 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Happy Synthesizer - Kagamine Len & 96猫

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Redwraith96 (Oct 20, 2013)

Arkasia_New World Disorder


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## galaxys (Oct 21, 2013)

Life During War Time - Talking Heads


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 21, 2013)

Lorde - Royals

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Online Game Addicts Sprechchor - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 21, 2013)

View attachment 2340890


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

1/6 - Out of the Gravity-  - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## edisile (Oct 21, 2013)

Virtual Riot - Energy Drink

Signature:


----------



## poirier273 (Oct 21, 2013)

Onandon by Lukid


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## shadowcore (Oct 21, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxrf4ZzzrA8


----------



## LavLab (Oct 21, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## poirier273 (Oct 21, 2013)

My Dogan by Kettel


----------



## Omar1c (Oct 22, 2013)

TRASHWANG
(•_•) ( •_•)>⌐■-■ (⌐■_■)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gassi2106 (Oct 22, 2013)

i hear


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mrs.Pumpkin's Comical Dream - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## tuscani1821 (Oct 22, 2013)

Some song on tune in. Pretty decent drum n bass. 



Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasoX (Oct 22, 2013)

Junkie - Lynyrd Skynyrd

Kernel  Percy's #2 | CM7 Reincarnation V3 | Launcher 8 Pro | Pure™ Performance


----------



## mellax (Oct 22, 2013)

Dan Auerbach – Heartbroken, In Disrepair


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bacterial Contamination - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JasoX (Oct 23, 2013)

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd

Kernel  Percy's #2 | CM7 Reincarnation V3 | Launcher 8 Pro | Pure™ Performance


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 23, 2013)

Haddaway What Is Love

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Haddaway What Is Love
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Fukkireta - Kasane Teto

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## 404-Not Found (Oct 24, 2013)

Rap God- Eminem

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 24, 2013)

Yuna - Lullabies (Adventure Club Remix)


----------



## _xxcrimexx_ (Oct 24, 2013)

Shaggy feat. Eve - Girls Just Want To Have Fun


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Remote Control - Kagamine Len & Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 24, 2013)

Bucking GREAT song! And cool graphics )

Wuv it <3

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Shake it! - Hatsune Miku , Rin and Len





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sultans of swing 
Dire Straits


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Starduster - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy Synthesizer - Kagamine Len & 96neko 
<3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 26, 2013)

Ai Kotoba II - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 26, 2013)

Raise your weapon 
Deadmau5


----------



## LavLab (Oct 26, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## HB-1 (Oct 26, 2013)

*efteenR place*

sometimes this and sometimes that ;D

for now this: vimeo.com/35342763



regards

HB-1


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What's been spinning in my Jeep lately? Emarosa, Coheed, dance gavin dance. 

Patiently waiting for mmlp2 though 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Waiting for the Marshall Mathers lp2 to leak. Usually in the past, cds would leak almost 2 weeks to the day before the official release date, I'm guessing due to it getting out during the printing and pressing process, but drakes album, now Eminems album are waiting till like 4 or 5 days before. It's gotta be helping sales for the artists tenfold... Sucks for us tho... 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## f0rtunato (Oct 26, 2013)

Black Sands by Bonobo


----------



## Dypraxxx (Oct 26, 2013)

Drokz - This Ain't No Disco

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 26, 2013)

Within Temptation – Paradise (What About Us) [feat. Tarja]

When you find out there's a new song by one of your favourite artists through reading fanfiction, it's time to get a new hobby.


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 26, 2013)

You Think You Know - Device


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2013)

Hot Stuff (nitemove mix)- Donna Summer


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

Torinoko City - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 27, 2013)

Blind Guardian - And Then There Was Silence, Imaginations Though The Looking Glass Live DVD.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2013)

Cosmic love
Florence + the machine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr turtle droid (Oct 27, 2013)

Cage the elephant-come a little closer

Sent from my Optimus G using xda app-developers app


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dance Gavin Dance - Pounce Bounce

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sadistic.Music∞Factory - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sadistic.Music∞Factory - Hatsune Miku
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You really need to expand your taste in music


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2013)

bullseye by KDrew

http://orgasmomusicale.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/kdrew-bullseye.mp3


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 27, 2013)

Waiting For Superman - Daughtry 

Must listen


----------



## Deleted member 4123551 (Oct 27, 2013)

Never Say Goodbye (Wildstylez Radio Mix) - Hardwell, Dyro, Bright Lights


A must-listen.


----------



## hanisod (Oct 27, 2013)

Also a must listen :sly:

Seriously, this is one of the few pop albums that I really like 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## DumbleCore (Oct 27, 2013)

The Wipe! 
°It's all about the Wipe°


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Andante - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 27, 2013)

You all need to get this album... 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Oct 27, 2013)

A hammer


----------



## Hiraethic (Oct 27, 2013)

Rap god -Eminem

In my dream, I was king,,woke up, still king!!
em <3


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Oct 27, 2013)

Im content with losing - UnderOath


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 27, 2013)

Back In Black - AC/DC

Sent from my panda


----------



## LavLab (Oct 27, 2013)

DJ Scotch Egg 

LãvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 27, 2013)

[motionless] said:


> Im content with losing - UnderOath

Click to collapse



You like Emarosa? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## cashyftw (Oct 27, 2013)

A day to remember: common courtesy album. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kushXmaster (Oct 28, 2013)

Good old portal 2 sound track 

Sent from my Jedi powered Note 3


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## edisile (Oct 28, 2013)

And yes, I'm kinda Hipster...

Signature:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> You really need to expand your taste in music

Click to collapse



This^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> This^^^^^^^^^^

Click to collapse



Never again...

Trick and Treat - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Podastil (Oct 28, 2013)

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright 
Good song !


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Never again...
> 
> Trick and Treat - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not?

Rise Against - Prayer Of The Refugee


----------



## galaxys (Oct 28, 2013)

Sweet Jane - Lou Reed  (Rock n Roll Animal album)

RIP 10/27/13


----------



## LovetheROOT-S3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Another Day by Modestep 

Sent From My Wicked Modified S3


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mathematics lecture on university 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Meltdown - Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Meltdown - Kagamine Rin
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse








Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk
> 
> "Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"
> 
> -Ernie Banks

Click to collapse



:sly::what:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> :sly::what:
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hahaha. Ikr xD 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 29, 2013)

Wubadubdub

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## hanisod (Oct 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Wubadubdub
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse








Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## 00001101 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nico Vega all the time, since I found them two weeks ago. I absolutly love Aja's voice <3


----------



## sorceforge (Oct 29, 2013)

L.E.D.-G - EMPEROR OF THE AVALON 

I hope there is a BEMANI fan.  

Sent from my One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LavLab (Oct 30, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## niko22225 (Oct 30, 2013)

A7x- Tension  + AC!D Audio Engine 
= awsomness
Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leikamkei (Oct 30, 2013)

Good Life by OneRepublic


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dream-Eating Monochrome Baku - Kagamine Len

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 30, 2013)

Stay True - We Are 540


----------



## Corehammers (Oct 30, 2013)

King Krule 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Oct 31, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> The theme is HoloGlass in case someone was wondering.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice theme

Thanks for the info

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## howard bamber (Oct 31, 2013)

Murder ballards /Nick Cave 

Sent by mobile telephone.


----------



## mrrick (Oct 31, 2013)

*S¡gned


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 31, 2013)

We got slim back!

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## NuTu93 (Oct 31, 2013)

Grasu XXL - Deja VU


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 31, 2013)

Mmlp2

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richardsentosa (Oct 31, 2013)

Coldplay: Fix You 

nice song while in my country have a bad weather :crying: tfw no gf


----------



## hanisod (Oct 31, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## elektriiqa (Oct 31, 2013)

Currently listening to The Global Dj Broadcast with Markuz Shulz.

I am waiting for A State of Trance with Armin van Buuren now 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## shadowcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Who will save you now?


----------



## edisile (Oct 31, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk
> 
> "Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"
> 
> -Ernie Banks

Click to collapse



So I'm not the only one that likes that EP! Totally badass.

Signature:


----------



## hanisod (Oct 31, 2013)

edisile said:


> So I'm not the only one that likes that EP! Totally badass.
> 
> Signature:

Click to collapse



I know right! 





Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 31, 2013)

SaintCity86 said:


> Mmlp2
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hell yea! *fistbump*

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## NameOfTheUser (Oct 31, 2013)

Aleah - Water and Wine (Stefan Biniak private edit)


----------



## LavLab (Oct 31, 2013)

Samhain 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## edisile (Nov 1, 2013)

MMLP2 Deluxe Edition. I've pre ordered it and it got leaked :'(








Signature:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Luka Luka ★ Night Fever - Megurine Luka

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## shadowcore (Nov 1, 2013)

Running after my fate- The divide
Soothing music


----------



## niko22225 (Nov 1, 2013)

Good Charlotte - The River feat. M.Shadows & Synyster Gates

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 2, 2013)

edisile said:


> MMLP2 Deluxe Edition. I've pre ordered it and it got leaked :'(
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's out 
Brb

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## LavLab (Nov 2, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 3, 2013)

Been on a Say Anything binge. Great band.






Sent from my AOSP on Mako using Tapatalk


----------



## ZipMaker (Nov 3, 2013)

let it be


----------



## hanisod (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Alice in Musicland - Hatsune Miku, Megurine Luka , Kagamine Rin and Len , Kaito and Meiko

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## david.haztucancion (Nov 3, 2013)

*James, dEus*

I love James, I think that is the great British band.

I also like listening to dEus. a shame they stopped making records.


----------



## hanisod (Nov 3, 2013)

Monstercat!

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------







And this been stuck in my head since this morning XD 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 4, 2013)

Rebel Way
By Snoop Lion 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MartinMGS (Nov 4, 2013)

Eminem – The Marshall Mathers LP 2, it's terrible


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2013)

The fighter - gym class heroes

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 4, 2013)

Killswitch Engage - Alway

Both song and video are so beautiful and heartbreaking. My eyes are wet.


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Nov 4, 2013)

Nocturnal graves-... from the bloodline of Cain (album)

Sent from Moto Nexus 6- 32gb 3.0ghz True Octacore multi processor-Aluminum frame,Kevlar back infused with glass, 2800mah battery, 5.2" screen with minimal bezel, stereo bottom speakers with parallel microphones built in, running a whole new era of android


----------



## hanisod (Nov 4, 2013)

Urrrrgggh

When is Rogue going to release is new album?! :banghead:

I can't wait for it! "From The Dust" is EPIC! 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Villacanale (Nov 4, 2013)

Linkin Park - One step closer


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 5, 2013)

Blind Guardian - Precious Jerusalem


----------



## hanisod (Nov 5, 2013)

This EP is f*****g legiiiiiiit 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> This EP is f*****g legiiiiiiit
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Genre? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## drabik20 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nero- You & Me


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

High voltage by L.P


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## hopkinsj (Nov 8, 2013)

breakdown - seether


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

10X better than any rap or dubstep

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Nov 8, 2013)

Title: Vanity
Artist: Savant
(Free download on Soundcloud...)


53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello/How are you - Hatsune Miku Append Soft 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Ievan Polkka - Hatsune Miku 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Nov 8, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Genre?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



That's Drum n Bass

But the whole ep is 
legit, there's also Glitch Hop
Electronica, and Electro House  

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> That's Drum n Bass
> 
> But the whole ep is
> legit, there's also Glitch Hop
> ...

Click to collapse



Glitch Hop? And people laugh when I tell them DeviDriver are Melodic Death Metal hahaha


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Last Night, Good Night - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 8, 2013)

I can't stop loving you by MJ. 

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## yeyeman9 (Nov 9, 2013)

Your hand in mine - Explosions in the sky


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 9, 2013)

Sufjan Stevens - "John Wayne Gacy Jr"

Yep, a song about the infamous serial killer. Great song, I might add.






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 9, 2013)

What ya know about?
Mike Jones

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## -ST1L- (Nov 9, 2013)

Sabaton - Hellrider


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Nov 9, 2013)

One trick pony(feat. Sofi)- *Deadmau5*

I love Deadmau5!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ah, its A Wonderful Cat's Life - Kagamine Len and Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Nezys (Nov 9, 2013)

Spirit carries on by Dream Theater

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## giu77 (Nov 10, 2013)

No potho reposare - Andrea Parodi + Noa 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kokian (Nov 10, 2013)

OneRepublic---counting stars
my recent favorite


----------



## Androidian10 (Nov 10, 2013)

Bbangsami - Glory To Stormwind (Trance Remix)

Because it's Blizzcon!


----------



## Dypraxxx (Nov 10, 2013)

Bass Modulators - Freaqs By Night


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 10, 2013)

Green Jelly: Lil Pig 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E34eBjaqmgo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=E34eBjaqmgo

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 1stx2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Chase Rice- read set roll

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul5cm-6_NMI

Chris Janson-cut me some slack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ0L90PHVKY

Tyler Farr-Whiskey in my water

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pje7euyb35c


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Nov 10, 2013)

Iron Maiden - El Dorado


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 10, 2013)

UrbanDrawer said:


> Iron Maiden - El Dorado

Click to collapse



Up the Irons!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## reesemitchell (Nov 10, 2013)

*jammin to*

I am listening to alice n chains - rotten apples


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Poker Face - Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LavLab (Nov 10, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 10, 2013)

Modjo- Lady(Hear me tonight)

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## larspace (Nov 11, 2013)

Asura - Celestial Tendencies


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bon Jovi - You give love a bad name


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

Dying Fetus - "From Womb to Waste"







Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

MikeCriggs said:


> Dying Fetus - "From Womb to Waste"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AWESOME!!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> AWESOME!!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Gotta love Dying Fetus.

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

MikeCriggs said:


> Gotta love Dying Fetus.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Yea man. I'm listening to Dissidence off that album now. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 12, 2013)

Trilltown Mafia -- goes without saying

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

Infant Annihilator - "Decapitation Fornication"






Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man. I'm listening to Dissidence off that album now.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



One of my favorites. \m/

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

http://s1.directupload.net/images/131112/up5qitg2.png

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s1.directupload.net/images/131112/up5qitg2.png
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I love this album so much.

Have you listened to Obscura or Beyond Creation?

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

MikeCriggs said:


> I love this album so much.
> 
> Have you listened to Obscura or Beyond Creation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Dude, hell yes I have. \m/

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Bazilli (Nov 12, 2013)

Np with Foobar 2000: Korn - Love & Meth "The Paradigm Shift 2013"
I did not like the Korn's three previous albums but the new album is great. \o/


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Dude, hell yes I have. \m/
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



\m/ Decapitated \m/






Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

MikeCriggs said:


> \m/ Decapitated \m/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome taste in music bro :thumbup:
http://s1.directupload.net/images/131112/ydafzyzh.png

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Awesome taste in music bro :thumbup:
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/131112/ydafzyzh.png
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Never got into them, I'll have to give them more of a chance. What would you recommend?

Decrepit Birth

I greatly enjoy my technical and progressive death metal.






Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

@MikeCriggs  Amon Amarth is just one of those bands. You either like them or you don't really ha. But I'd say listen to their latest album Deceiver Of The Gods since it's newer. Also you should check out Enfold Darkness if you haven't already. Epic band. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @MikeCriggs  Amon Amarth is just one of those bands. You either like them or you don't really ha. But I'd say listen to their latest album Deceiver Of The Gods since it's newer. Also you should check out Enfold Darkness if you haven't already. Epic band.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I have such a broad taste in metal, I find it hard not to like most things. Unless it's some terrible "Nu-Metal" garbage. Whoever invented that needs to die a million deaths.

Between the Buried and Me - The Parallax II: Future Sequence

Because you can't listen to BTBAM without listening to an entire album.

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## sgt. meow (Nov 12, 2013)

Didn't Linkin Park invent nu-metal?


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 12, 2013)

sgt. meow said:


> Didn't Linkin Park invent nu-metal?

Click to collapse



Nu metal evolved from Faith No More and Rage Against The Machine. There was also a single by Anthrax (thrash metal) and Public Enemy (hip hop) called Bring The Noise that gave that genre a kickstart. And the first ones were actually Limp Bizkit.

On the other note: here's a good death metal band


Sent from my HTC One


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

sgt. meow said:


> Didn't Linkin Park invent nu-metal?

Click to collapse



No, I believe it was Korn and Slipknot in the 90's.

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 AM ----------




commencal661 said:


> Nu metal evolved from Faith No More and Rage Against The Machine. There was also a single by Anthrax (thrash metal) and Public Enemy (hip hop) called Bring The Noise that gave that genre a kickstart. And the first ones were actually Limp Bizkit.
> 
> On the other note: here's a good death metal band
> View attachment 2387433
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds better than my answer. Let's go with that. Can't see your thumbnail :/

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's Martyr Defiled 
And you're right about Korn. They were actually first, shortly followed by Limp Bizkit. Slipknot never thought of themselves as nu metal.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 12, 2013)

Also, meow

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 03:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 AM ----------




commencal661 said:


> It's Martyr Defiled
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



Sounds legit. I'll give em a listen.

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## hanisod (Nov 12, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> What Poweramp theme are you using?
> 
> Angel - Depeche Mode
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Poweramp Flat Dark Skin

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2013)

Akatsuki Arrival - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jegata (Nov 12, 2013)

Mikulec said:


> *Another Angel Down - Avantasia*

Click to collapse



Eminem-not afreid


----------



## husam666 (Nov 12, 2013)

I believe (demo) - REM


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Abeyance8o4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kasabian - Club Foot


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 12, 2013)

DevilDriver - Ruthless


----------



## edisile (Nov 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Genre?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Dubstep


----------



## warface123 (Nov 12, 2013)

Da tweekaz: ,Final Duckdown .nog recommended for people with ADHD. Its makes me so hyperactive

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## LavLab (Nov 13, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 13, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



One of my favorites.

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

Brand New - "Sic Transit Gloria... Glory Fades"






Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Nov 13, 2013)

The Weeknd - Twenty Eight 




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## kelticdave (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm going between Mosh: Empire, Eminems lastest album and my favourite reggae band SOJA strength to survive album


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 13, 2013)

Flesgod Apocalypse - "The Hypocrisy"






Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 13, 2013)

The Tale Of  A 10 Years Old Vampire Queen - Hatsune Miku V3 English

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 13, 2013)

Greenday- Wake Me Up When September Ends

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## hanisod (Nov 13, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Greenday- Wake Me Up When September Ends
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Dat song  

I love Green Day 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Dat song
> 
> I love Green Day
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I listen it when Im sad but anyways its a great song my sister recommend it to me. I have been listening greenday for years now 

Also hani how are you?

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2013)

Invincible - muse 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Nov 13, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Lol I listen it when Im sad but anyways its a great song my sister recommend it to me. I have been listening greenday for years now
> 
> Also hani how are you?
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I'm good :thumbup:

Great taste of music I tell ya 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 13, 2013)

Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! - Bipolar Mind
I love how they're able to put the catchy pop punk chorus next to a nasty metalcore breakdown. They're just awesome.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 13, 2013)

Runaway - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 13, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I'm good :thumbup:
> 
> Great taste of music I tell ya
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh nowadays she only listens to One Direction-What fags they are anyway

Also back ontopic now listening to Blurry- Puddle Of Mudd

***Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY! -Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)*** Crapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 13, 2013)

Eighth-Thousand Dead - "Masticating the Severed Extremities"







Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 14, 2013)

MikeCriggs said:


> Eighth-Thousand Dead - "Masticating the Severed Extremities"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, you again  how do you like Martyr Defiled? Gave it a listen yet?


----------



## novaymawbowo (Nov 14, 2013)

Dewi Dewi - Pupus. Live on NOT FOUR EYES.

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ~gxc.chaotic (Nov 14, 2013)

Happier this way - Save Me Hollywood


​


----------



## ve4er (Nov 14, 2013)

Radiohead - paranoid android


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2013)

جدل - الماكينه (JadaL - El Makina )


----------



## h104 (Nov 14, 2013)

Josh Turner - The Difference Between a Woman and a Man


----------



## shadowcore (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RExgLKS7rS8


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 14, 2013)

Hotel California - The Eagles

Simply epic song!

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 14, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Hotel California - The Eagles
> 
> Simply epic song!
> 
> Sent from my BBQ

Click to collapse



Ahh I love this song! Infact Im listening to it right now!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 15, 2013)

commencal661 said:


> Oh, you again  how do you like Martyr Defiled? Gave it a listen yet?

Click to collapse



Not yet, but you just reminded me . What album would you most recommend?

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

Brand Drill - "Beyond Bludgeoned"






Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 15, 2013)

MikeCriggs said:


> Not yet, but you just reminded me . What album would you most recommend?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say "In Shadows" is their best. They don't have much albums as they are quite a new band, and they are self financing recording and other stuff

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

My Soul , Your Beats - IA -Aria On The Planets-

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LavLab (Nov 15, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

A Realistic Logical Ideologist - IA -Aria On The Planets-

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## 133forgotten (Nov 15, 2013)

*What I'm listening to*

Lonely Road To Absolution - Billy Talent Dead Silence


----------



## hanisod (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel the shifting of you getting closer
My eyes wide open underneath the sun
Follow the feeling, but patiently waiting
I lose my fears to oblivion



This 
Is by far, the best goddamned Dubstep song I've ever heard <3

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't knock it without listening to it.






ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## KoscheiTheDeathless (Nov 15, 2013)

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes cover The Times They Are A Changing 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 16, 2013)

Filthy Rich


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_8vQ0Z04Uw8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=_8vQ0Z04Uw8
Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LavLab (Nov 17, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Bon Jovi- You Give Love A Bad Name (Heard it from How I Met Your Mother Season 01 Episode The Limo) Its the best song!

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Children Record - IA 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## djuran89 (Nov 18, 2013)

TDI radio


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 18, 2013)

A Day To Remember - Have Faith In Me


Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Spike96 (Nov 19, 2013)

Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## Nick Fury (Nov 19, 2013)

The sound of ones hand clapping itself

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2013)

Schrodinger's Kitten - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey There Delilah- Plain White Ts

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 20, 2013)

Does your chain hang low? Dubstep.  Crizzly/AFK:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOEY3QMzHao&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lorlink (Nov 20, 2013)

Sonata Arctica - Tallulah

youtube watch?v=zbQZkqzh9p8


----------



## edisile (Nov 20, 2013)

The WUBZ are strong with this one. Finally a Linkin Park album that I like (except the first two, of course...).

Signature:


----------



## Clint E. (Nov 20, 2013)

bob marley , oh not again ... 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## archchanczellor (Nov 21, 2013)

Kids - MGMT


----------



## kuba91 (Nov 21, 2013)

Two Steps From Hell - Undying Love


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ten Faced - Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Aizukaori (Nov 21, 2013)

Some newish school black metal. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 21, 2013)

Danzig - Mother

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## manthis3000 (Nov 22, 2013)

Tomorowland sets! 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar1c (Nov 22, 2013)

WTF ~ Wiz Khalifa

Sent From the Third Nexus Running the Forbidden Update!


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh no miss valoid is here!  Nick Cave Staggerlee. WTF would anyone listen to xcept him n Pj? 

Sent from my Nokia 3210

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------




Clint E. said:


> bob marley , oh not again ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You deserve a good smacking for music crime! Box set of nick cave on its way to sort out your head 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## Chad_Petree (Nov 22, 2013)

Chloroform - Phoenix :highfive:


----------



## hanisod (Nov 22, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> Oh no miss valoid is here!  Nick Cave Staggerlee. WTF would anyone listen to xcept him n Pj?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



Don't judge it
Its all music 
And we all have different tastes of them
What's important is to really enjoy what you like 

Various Artists - MonsterCat 015 - Outlook

The latest
And one of my favorite until now <3

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Clint E. (Nov 22, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> You deserve a good smacking for music crime! Box set of nick cave on its way to sort out your head
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



Oops  looking forward to that, Nick Cave hm?


Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sadistic.Music∞Factory - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## viktorfe (Nov 22, 2013)

the monster


----------



## Croc97 (Nov 22, 2013)

Mako - Beam

Tapatalked With My Galaxy Nexus® With CM 10.2 M1


----------



## galaxys (Nov 23, 2013)

I Want Your Soul (TV Rock Remix) - Armand Van


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 23, 2013)

SHIBUYA - BECCA feat. Miku Hatsune

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello/How are you - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey You - Pink Floyd


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Magical Mirai 2013 
Everyday is Mikuday <3





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Zoot_17 (Nov 23, 2013)

Horizons - Parkway Drive, unfortunately I couldn't see them last 19th November... Another time
Does anyone else listen to them?


----------



## jmindset (Nov 23, 2013)

Arthur intro song- ziggy Marley 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 23, 2013)

Neil Pattrick Haris- Nothing Suits Me like a Suit(From How I Met Your Mother)

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rico25new (Nov 23, 2013)

M.I.A bad girls


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 23, 2013)

Zoot_17 said:


> Horizons - Parkway Drive, unfortunately I couldn't see them last 19th November... Another time
> Does anyone else listen to them?

Click to collapse



I started to, not too long ago  I still don't know them well though 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## clerfa21 (Nov 24, 2013)

listening to the morning breeze :good:


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 24, 2013)

rico25new said:


> M.I.A bad girls

Click to collapse



That song is a guilty pleasure for me.
It's video is fcking hilarious btw.. xD

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Stargazer - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 24, 2013)

Killer
Skism remix

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Nov 24, 2013)

Aloe Blacc - Ticking Bomb

Awesome song. 

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Children Record - IA 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 25, 2013)

Just got 'Foreverly' by Billie Joe Armstrong and Norah.  Reminds me of the Everly brothers. ☺

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## gplock (Nov 25, 2013)

Eminem MMLP 2

So much better

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA_4ZPqYL5g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my M032 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kastro1784 (Nov 25, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar collect calls bonus track 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## clerfa21 (Nov 25, 2013)

Blurred Lines:good:


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 25, 2013)

The Glitch Mob - We Can Make the World Stop

Ahhh.... Awesome!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## coldbloc (Nov 25, 2013)

AC/DC Who Made Who


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2013)

"hey I just met you, this is crazy. So here's my number, and call me maybe" lol my neighbour's are playing that song next door

Sent from my panda


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2013)

Let down - Radiohead

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 26, 2013)

Rings of Saturn - "Seized and Devoured"






Not for the faint of heart.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Tori No Uta (Bird's Song)/OP of the anime Air - IA V3 (Original Cover)
Dat voice...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 26, 2013)

Abominable Putridity - "A Massacre in the North"






Slamming Brutal Death Metal from Russia

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidsa (Nov 26, 2013)

Oasis Playlist


----------



## sohebq (Nov 26, 2013)

Linkin park, live in Texas...


----------



## _Glcr (Nov 27, 2013)

Every dubstep song ;D

Sent from my LG-P970 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Aizukaori (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2013)

Jingle Bells (cover) - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Jingle Bells (cover) - Hatsune Miku
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Is that from where I think it is  
Where Append Miku break dances to it 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 28, 2013)

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 28, 2013)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## hanisod (Nov 28, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Epic song, one of my personal favorite 







Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 28, 2013)

plegdroid said:


> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I love them!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

Hiroshima Will Burn - "Methodical Disfigurement"






Australian Technical Death Metal

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Epic song, one of my personal favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





This song are you posted is cool too.


----------



## manudo (Nov 28, 2013)

Waste - Foster the People.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## LaDY Vengeance (Nov 28, 2013)

Live - The Beauty of Gray. I love the old stuff!



Sent from my LG-P769 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Nov 28, 2013)

YaXeS said:


> This song are you posted is cool too.

Click to collapse



Thanks, check out the Monstercat channel. You'll find a lot of cool things too






A repost.... But I love this song... Specially it talks about Blackjack  (hint : the pony in the picture, who's the main character in "Fallout Equastria : Project Horizens" [WARNING : the story is for +18])

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 28, 2013)

The Who- The Seeker

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm subscribing MonsterCat for a lot of time  Soon i will try with my (re)mixes :excited:

Sent from my PONIFIED and awesome Samsung Galaxy Mini using MusiXNext ROM with XDA-app


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Nov 28, 2013)

Fear Factory - the whole Demanufacture album, frickin' masterpiece


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 28, 2013)

Martyr Defiled - Infidels

Listening to this, waiting eagerly for their new album


----------



## Pizzarrone (Nov 28, 2013)

Wings-Macklemore, my best song for the moment


----------



## cerico76 (Nov 29, 2013)

Mono- The kidnapper belt


----------



## BrX91 (Nov 29, 2013)

Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know?


----------



## LavLab (Nov 29, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## sohebq (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't wanna know- Mario Winans


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 30, 2013)

Still great!

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## acGFX (Nov 30, 2013)

Tyler the creator and Hopsin


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 30, 2013)

View attachment 2423886


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

Imagine dragons- Demons


----------



## giu77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Pantera

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2013)

Enya- Only Time

Sent from Tapatalk, using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------

The Fray. How to save a life.

Sent from Tapatalk, using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 30, 2013)

Among Thieves - Relentless


----------



## manudo (Dec 1, 2013)

Last Chance (feat. Project 46) - Kaskade.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tell your World - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## borimol (Dec 1, 2013)

*The Colourist* - Little Games


----------



## alicarbovader (Dec 1, 2013)

Mike Will Made It - 23

Miley Cyrus be too hot to give up


----------



## manudo (Dec 1, 2013)

alicarbovader said:


> Mike Will Made It - 23
> 
> Miley Cyrus be too hot to give up

Click to collapse



Too hot?
My god, dude. :facepalm:

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## alicarbovader (Dec 1, 2013)

manudo said:


> Too hot?
> My god, dude. :facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's the only decent vocabulary I've got to describe her.


----------



## manudo (Dec 1, 2013)

alicarbovader said:


> That's the only decent vocabulary I've got to describe her.

Click to collapse



Well, I think moderators can ban me if I describe her here.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## alicarbovader (Dec 1, 2013)

manudo said:


> Well, I think moderators can ban me if I describe her here.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium

Click to collapse



That's exactly what refrained me


----------



## manudo (Dec 1, 2013)

alicarbovader said:


> That's exactly what refrained me

Click to collapse



I just wonder why you listen to her.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## prime_225 (Dec 1, 2013)

Counting Stars - OneRepublic


----------



## alicarbovader (Dec 2, 2013)

manudo said:


> I just wonder why you listen to her.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lets see, she's got a super smexy voice, plus she's got a super smexy figure.

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------




prime_225 said:


> Counting Stars - OneRepublic

Click to collapse



Lol that's what I was listening at the same time as you after my exam :laugh:


----------



## manudo (Dec 2, 2013)

alicarbovader said:


> Lets see, she's got a super smexy voice, plus she's got a super smexy figure.

Click to collapse




Um, ok?

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## Snow_Basinger (Dec 2, 2013)

Phil Lynott

Sent from my SOL21 using xda app-developers app


----------



## spegelius (Dec 2, 2013)

Horizon (feat. Nilu) - Singularity


----------



## sohebq (Dec 2, 2013)

Work Bit*h by Britt

Sent from Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 2, 2013)

Summertime Sadness - Lana del Rey

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Blue eyes by Yo Yo Honey Singh. 

*Razor*!


----------



## giu77 (Dec 2, 2013)

The number of the beast, Iron Maiden 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sekinger (Dec 2, 2013)

Alt-J  Taro


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 3, 2013)

Rise up by confide 

Where the hell is Neenah?


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

Saamne hain savera..  

*Razor*!


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Saamne hain savera..
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Dont you worry child - sweedish house mafia.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 3, 2013)

Eternity Forever mix - Webdriver


----------



## Absroid (Dec 3, 2013)

SomaFM: Groove Salad


----------



## LavLab (Dec 4, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Aizukaori (Dec 4, 2013)

Doing some proofreading/editing, and need to chill-out.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 4, 2013)

Intoxicated, trilltown mafia

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## HerrT (Dec 4, 2013)

Falco - Helden von Heute


----------



## Pyronn (Dec 4, 2013)

I just watched a video so that "What did the fox say" song lol. It's so annoying that it's funny haha!


----------



## CanYouSmell (Dec 4, 2013)

World is left ... mahmoud el omda
مهرجان الدنيا شمال ..... محمود العمدة


----------



## hanisod (Dec 4, 2013)

Pyronn said:


> I just watched a video so that "What did the fox say" song lol. It's so annoying that it's funny haha!

Click to collapse



"What Does The Fox Say"*

And what's more annoying, it gets stuck in your head -_-

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 4, 2013)

hanisod said:


> "What Does The Fox Say"*
> 
> And what's more annoying, it gets stuck in your head -_-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dingdingding

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

Btw listening to 21 Guns- Greenday

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 4, 2013)

Unhappy Refrain - Kagamine Len and Rin (Cover)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 5, 2013)

Dress up by Kiss Kiss 

Where the hell is Neenah?


----------



## Aizukaori (Dec 5, 2013)

Timeless.


----------



## danny89y (Dec 5, 2013)

Sean Kingston smoke signals

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nitrio (Dec 6, 2013)

Ólafur Arnalds --Tunglið


----------



## akshatmassy (Dec 6, 2013)

Moves like jagger

Sent from my HUAWEI-U8850 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Never too late - Three Days Grace

Click to collapse



Oooo TDG  Go check out Time of Dying and Riot by them 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpman1229 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pizzarrone said:


> Wings-Macklemore, my best song for the moment

Click to collapse



SNEAKERHEAD ANTHEM!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 6, 2013)

View attachment 2436084


----------



## giu77 (Dec 6, 2013)

Dark side of the moon... 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sayonara, Good bye - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ppc.addon (Dec 7, 2013)

*concept netspi*

Enter the ninja - Die Antwoord


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 7, 2013)

Clarity
Zedd


----------



## hanisod (Dec 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Clarity
> Zedd

Click to collapse



Man, I love that song

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Clarity
> Zedd

Click to collapse



What a coincidence 
Our Last Night - Clarity (Zedd Cover)


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Clarity
> Zedd

Click to collapse







hanisod said:


> Man, I love that song
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Clarity - Hatsune Miku V3 English (Cover)






Is it the same Zedd you guys talking about here ? ↓

Spectrum (kz arrangement) - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## sohebq (Dec 7, 2013)

Young & Beautiful by Lana del Rey

What a magical voice.

Sent from Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## hanisod (Dec 7, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Clarity - Hatsune Miku V3 English (Cover)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eenope, the original ones 

But those are close enough XD
Yeah...





Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Eenope, the original ones
> 
> But those are close enough XD
> Yeah...
> ...

Click to collapse



Silly little hani  
I know the originals, what I posted were just covers of them using Miku's V3 English and the second one is V2 tuned to English. 

Even though it might just be me, but I like the cover more and am not into English Miku much, I prefer her Japanese VB. And that is just my opinion.

Remote Control - Kagamine Rin and Len

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Dec 7, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Silly little hani
> I know the originals, what I posted were just covers of them using Miku's V3 English and the second one is V2 tuned to English.
> 
> Even though it might just be me, but I like the cover more and am not into English Miku much, I prefer her Japanese VB. And that is just my opinion.
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay I didn't know that xD

Well those were really good, really good indeed :thumbup:

Although I prefer the acoustic version 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Okay I didn't know that xD
> 
> Well those were really good, really good indeed :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.

Each with his/her opinion. I respect your opinion.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 7, 2013)

System Of A Down- Lonely Day

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## hanisod (Dec 7, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Each with his/her opinion. I respect your opinion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Annnnnnnd this is what I'm listening to





Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 7, 2013)

The Amity Affliction - Open Letter


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2013)

Dark paradise - Lana del rey

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## yapmeo (Dec 8, 2013)

Paparazzi - Lady Gaga


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 21 Guns - Green Day

Click to collapse



That song is so good!

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## LavLab (Dec 8, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## WarBorg (Dec 8, 2013)

Elena feat. JJ - Pana dimineata (Until Morning) really nice song even though you will not understand the lyrics


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hachi - Hachi Flowery Battle of the Kagamines - Kagamine Rin and Kagamine Len

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## AndreaL9 (Dec 8, 2013)

Paramore with All I Wanted

Inviato dal mio a500 con tegraowners JB mr2 ROM v6


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 9, 2013)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackFir3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Summertime Sadness - Lana Del Rey (Cedric Gervais Remix)


----------



## Vlasp (Dec 9, 2013)

Mercy: Kanye West feat. 2 Chainz, Pusha T.(I think), Fuzzy Jones, another rapper.
Timber: Pitbull feat. Ke$ha
The Monster: Eminem feat. Rihanna
Single Ladies: Beyonce
I like these songs.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aadi3003 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sexy back by Justin Timberlake 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## martinusbe (Dec 9, 2013)

Ace of spades - Motorhead


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bacterial Contamination - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akarin (Dec 10, 2013)

Relief by Chris Garneau


----------



## courierkillerbd (Dec 10, 2013)

Catch My breath - Kelly Clarkson

Sent from my Primo-F2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pyronn (Dec 10, 2013)

hanisod said:


> "What Does The Fox Say"*
> 
> And what's more annoying, it gets stuck in your head -_-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ironman38102 said:


> Dingdingding
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




lol it's good... but I don't think it'll be as legendary as...

youtube . com /watch?v=OWFBqiUgspg (I can't post links yet or embed)

If you haven't heard this before... now you did!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 10, 2013)

Intoxicated. Trilltown Mafia

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not listening  I'm creating! http://i.imgur.com/72pg0W2.png


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 11, 2013)

Metallica- Nothing Else Matters

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 11, 2013)

My own Mix  https://soundcloud.com/djyaxes/an-insanity-of-chillstep-vol-1


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Summer days record - IA

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 12, 2013)

Dubstep: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Dec 12, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## KoblizekX2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sunset Trail - Promises


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sweet Devil - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## edisile (Dec 12, 2013)

Savant's new album <3 <3 <3


----------



## MobileHD (Dec 12, 2013)

*Music*

Korn - Never Never


----------



## parth212 (Dec 13, 2013)

Basto-Again and Again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3do (Dec 13, 2013)

Right now: Moby - Dream About Me


----------



## kareemlukitomo (Dec 13, 2013)

Do It - Pitbull

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 13, 2013)

Stay Iced Out, Paul Wall: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 13, 2013)

Tape you - nerd

Sent from my Samsung NeonRom Juggernote3 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk2


----------



## Neurotica (Dec 14, 2013)

People under the stairs - Acid raindrops instrumental

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 14, 2013)

You're not alone by Of Mice & Men 

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 14, 2013)

Wolf - Siya Ft David Guetta


----------



## YaXeS (Dec 14, 2013)

Helping Twilight Win the Crown (Sim Gretina ''Stupid'' Remix)


----------



## LavLab (Dec 14, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 14, 2013)

Never Gonna Give You Up- Rick Astley

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Romeo and Cinderella - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Byakko Custom (Dec 14, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Never Gonna Give You Up- Rick Astley
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You just reminded me to put that back on my phone...






Artist: Daft Punk
Title: Robot Rock
Album: Human After All


53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## manudo (Dec 15, 2013)

Clocks - Coldplay.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ariefcoolz (Dec 15, 2013)

Image Dragon - Demons


----------



## ugo.stayhigh (Dec 15, 2013)

Gorillaz - On Melancholy Hill


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 15, 2013)

ariefcoolz said:


> Image Dragon - Demons

Click to collapse



In love with this song man..


----------



## ariefcoolz (Dec 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> In love with this song man..

Click to collapse



:good:

Fall Out Boy - MY SONGS KNOW WHAT YOU DID IN THE DARK


----------



## angrymexican76 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rev theory. The fire

Sent from my C6606 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Gravity=Reality - IA -Aria On The Planets-

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## niko22225 (Dec 15, 2013)

Shadowbeatz - Death Keeps Marching On

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 15, 2013)

Tonight is the night- Outasight

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Meta94 (Dec 15, 2013)

eminem - rhyme or reason


----------



## LavLab (Dec 15, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2013)

LavLab said:


> LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords

Click to collapse



Are you a big fan or is this your music lol.
Also what genre is it?

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## jj03 (Dec 16, 2013)

My own version of paradise city. Pitched up, vocals pitched /5. Sweet sweet tune..?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 4123551 (Dec 16, 2013)

Isaacs Hardstyle Sessions - Yearmix 2013. Total epicness

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 16, 2013)

Scissorsroid - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LavLab (Dec 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Are you a big fan or is this your music lol.
> Also what genre is it?
> 
> Written by my Silver Axe

Click to collapse



Haha! I meant to post this....

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## leomd333 (Dec 16, 2013)

APBilbo said:


> The Dance of Eternity - DreamTheater

Click to collapse



You sir have amazing musical taste


----------



## sohebq (Dec 16, 2013)

An indian song, lol.

Sent from Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 16, 2013)

Limp Bizkit - Thieves


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 17, 2013)

Billy Talent - lies 

Written by a Cyanfox


----------



## tekken22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Rap god - eminem


----------



## 1stx2 (Dec 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8zXV18DGFw


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2013)

bach


----------



## Absroid (Dec 18, 2013)

SomaFM: Christmas Lounge


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 19, 2013)

SPM

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

King Crimson - Epitaph


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 19, 2013)

View attachment 2463665


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Dec 19, 2013)

Mixing it up ha

Written from a Cyanfox


----------



## kangerX (Dec 19, 2013)

Hammered smashed face - cannible corpse

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal ! now Free


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 19, 2013)

Kings of Leon - Beautiful War
Such a *beautiful* track!


----------



## airtono (Dec 19, 2013)

This Velvet Glove - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 19, 2013)

ODDS&ENDS - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2013)

Revocation - Across Forests And Fjords. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuuwak (Dec 19, 2013)

DaniALL - Hot as Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2013)

Canvas Solaris - Conveyance Of Flux

This is a really good instrumental song. Check it out peeps. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GXGOW (Dec 19, 2013)

Trivium - Dying In Your Arms 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## LavLab (Dec 20, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Spotja (Dec 21, 2013)

Nick Curly - Underground (Dennis Ferrer Remix)


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wikdclown (Dec 21, 2013)

Before the dawn - deadsong

Sent from your phone via tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 21, 2013)

Black★Rock Shooter - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

Common World Domination - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ihbarvar (Dec 21, 2013)

Jason Derulo - *TALK DIRTY*


----------



## Kastro1784 (Dec 22, 2013)

2pac - soon as I get home 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 22, 2013)

If you do, do - Divine Divas

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## skyzo97 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Anime*

Familia - ROOKiEZ is PUNK'D

and

Sound of Rainbow - Eir Aoi


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 22, 2013)

ERROR - Namine Ritsu

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Ilxaot (Dec 23, 2013)

Palisades ~ High & Low

Sent from my modded Droid, quite spiffy if you ask me.


----------



## 1stx2 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ginx7WKq5GE


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 23, 2013)

Iron Maiden Fear of the Dark in car while waiting for a friend to get here from pharmacy... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## husam666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Daft Punk - Get Lucky ft. Pharrell Williams


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 23, 2013)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2013)

Let me go - Chad & Avril
Man, they look so awesome together!


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 23, 2013)

AC/DC - Mistress For Christmas


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yume Yume - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafael42 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beyond Twilight w. Ecstasy Arise

\m/ too much metal for one hand \m/


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nekomimi Switch - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Dec 24, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## NEM1PRO (Dec 24, 2013)

PAUL VAN DYK "For An Angel" :good:


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

DECORATOR  - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know?


----------



## LavLab (Dec 24, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## hanisod (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## codecaine21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Jonny Craig - Diamond https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6CkgggV6SA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

Epitaph - King Crimson


----------



## PureLogic (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas XDA :victory:






:good:


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Dec 25, 2013)

Viva Happy - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Dec 25, 2013)

Golden Years - David Bowie


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Freely Tomorrow - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 25, 2013)

Led Zeppelin - D'yer Mak'er

Sent from my panda


----------



## niko22225 (Dec 25, 2013)

D12 - Git up

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Dec 25, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sigur Rós-Untitled 3 ('Samskeyti')


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Dec 25, 2013)

Children of Bodom - In Your Face


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nekomimi Archive - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## koizumi7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Steam Powered Giraffe - Brass Goggles


----------



## killger (Dec 25, 2013)

Fanfare Ciocărlia – Asfalt Tango


----------



## warface123 (Dec 25, 2013)

This

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 26, 2013)

I wanna get to know you - G-Unit


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 26, 2013)

And Then There Was Silence - Blind Guardian


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 26, 2013)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 26, 2013)

Snow Song Show - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LavLab (Dec 26, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 26, 2013)

Waiting for a Chance to Pounce - Divine Divas

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mikuristmas - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Kuronca (Dec 26, 2013)

Russian red


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 27, 2013)

Baba O''Riley 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Electric Angel - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin (Cover)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Burnmode (Dec 27, 2013)

Volbeat - Who They Are


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Dec 27, 2013)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons

Sent by magic!


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 27, 2013)

Bovlevard of broken dreams- greenday

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

Too late for goodbyes- Julian Lennon

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Fear Garden - Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 28, 2013)

Chingo Bling: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bruno Mars-The Lazy Song....

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 28, 2013)

PartyIsntOver/Campfire/Bimmer  

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 29, 2013)

Eightball & Mjg

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PureLogic (Dec 29, 2013)

:good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 29, 2013)

When the first love ends - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Omar1c (Dec 29, 2013)

Life: The biggest troll
Childish Gambino

Sent From My Google Nexus 3


----------



## LavLab (Dec 29, 2013)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Zenwalker1985 (Dec 30, 2013)

Some good 90s music: El erabi - Cheb khaled


----------



## hanisod (Dec 30, 2013)

her voice is just. Amazing


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Winter Cleaning - Deco*27 ft. Hatsune Miku
All day long till 2014 :3





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Last Night, Good Night - kz ft.Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 1, 2014)

Thunderstruck - AC/DC - Live at River Plate - DVD :victory:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2014)

Disturbed - Criminal

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> Thunderstruck - AC/DC - Live at River Plate - DVD :victory:

Click to collapse



That is an awesome song to wake up to 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year to the West!

make some noise! 






:good:


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 1, 2014)

All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix Experience

Sent from my panda


----------



## alexemme (Jan 1, 2014)

i'm a man - blackstrobe


----------



## howard bamber (Jan 1, 2014)

Staggerlee by Nick Cave 

By backwards engineered alien technology.....


----------



## daniel98 (Jan 1, 2014)

Justice - Let There Be Light


----------



## hanisod (Jan 1, 2014)

Also


----------



## Deleted member 5642510 (Jan 1, 2014)

**

Let her go - Passenger


----------



## initialdwiko (Jan 2, 2014)

Dark horse by katie perry

Sent from my SM-N900T using xda app-developers app


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 2, 2014)

:good:


----------



## Deleted member 5642510 (Jan 2, 2014)

Rivers Flow in you - Yurma


----------



## codemonkey98 (Jan 2, 2014)

simone.pri said:


> Rivers Flow in you - Yurma

Click to collapse



You have a nice taste in music bud.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Deleted member 5642510 (Jan 2, 2014)

codemonkey98 said:


> You have a nice taste in music bud.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Can you repeat please? i don't understand perfect the english ahaha thanks


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 2, 2014)

Notorious B.I.G ft. Bone Thugs N Harmony - Notorious Thugs

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Andante - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LavLab (Jan 2, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## codemonkey98 (Jan 2, 2014)

simone.pri said:


> Can you repeat please? i don't understand perfect the english ahaha thanks

Click to collapse



You have a nice taste (view) of music.


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 3, 2014)

Ruby by Kaiser Khiefs

Sent from my panda


----------



## fabryx92 (Jan 3, 2014)

Phantastica -  Verdena


----------



## suluacid (Jan 3, 2014)

Empire Of The Sun -- We Are The People


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 3, 2014)

:good:


----------



## Möhrchen84 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lenny Dee - Forgotten moments (Ophidian Remix)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nekomimi Archive - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Matt95. (Jan 3, 2014)

Eminem - Rap God :thumbup:

Inviato dal mio Galaxy S Plus


----------



## LavLab (Jan 3, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 3, 2014)

Party Like a Rockstar

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sokool27 (Jan 3, 2014)

Chase & Status - Brand New Machine album


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 3, 2014)

Hotel California

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Prisoner - Kagamine Len
Next...
Paperplane - Kagamine Rin and Len

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## fabryx92 (Jan 4, 2014)

My December - Linkin Park


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 4, 2014)

chillin' weekend 






:good:


----------



## kalios (Jan 4, 2014)

*waiting for the light that never come* - linkin park


----------



## Vyper512 (Jan 4, 2014)

Six Shooter by Coyote Kisses ^_^ 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maximome123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tunein.com -> Chilli Zet :good:


----------



## bodom_hc (Jan 4, 2014)

Osiah 

Sent from my LG-G2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 4, 2014)

Another sad love song - Tony Braxton 
Awwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaah!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Electric Love - Hatsune Miku


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srod562 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sent from my Galaxy Note2 using SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunthervermeir (Jan 4, 2014)

the latest from the pixies "BLUE EYED HEXE"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEBpvpomwG4


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 5, 2014)

Beastie Boys: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Genji1234 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Dat song*

CLASSICAL! Mars by Gustav Holst ^_^


----------



## Soryuu (Jan 5, 2014)

Genji1234 said:


> CLASSICAL! Mars by Gustav Holst ^_^

Click to collapse



The Jupiter movement is fantastic stuff. One of my favourites of the Planets suite.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanthe17th (Jan 5, 2014)

Now i listen to some of black and death metal stuff, bcuz that was make me feels gud 
But,, my playlist right now i was mostly hear some song by behemoth... U yeaa


----------



## AwesomeTurtle (Jan 5, 2014)

Only Silk 01 by Shingo Nakamura (the whole album). Pretty trancetacular.

Sent from my LG-P659 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mhoss48 (Jan 5, 2014)

Metallica Unforgive II

Sent from my LG G2


----------



## Cyboy (Jan 5, 2014)

Islands of light
 by
Indica

I would recommand it to u ,whatever ,nice thread!


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 5, 2014)

Eminem - rap god

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 5, 2014)

Vaski, insane: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=J4RlYJ5t5XY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=J4RlYJ5t5XY

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Demon Girlfriend - Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## nico933 (Jan 6, 2014)

guns
pink floyd
queen
metallica!

:good::good:


----------



## wojt51 (Jan 6, 2014)

Luxtorpeda - wilki dwa

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah, its a wonderful cat's life - Kagamine Len and Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DesertHawk (Jan 6, 2014)

My missus telling me off :/

Sent from my HTC Butterfly S using XDA Premium 4


----------



## ElEspecialista (Jan 6, 2014)

Caballo Viejo - Simón Díaz


----------



## rick_reeves (Jan 7, 2014)

The BCS Championship!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## leezrd (Jan 7, 2014)

rick_reeves said:


> The BCS Championship!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



SEC... SEC.... SEC 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jan 7, 2014)

Asap rocky-purple swag

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 7, 2014)

Chingo Bling / Swishahouse: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Jan 7, 2014)

Iggy Pop 

LãvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 7, 2014)

LavLab said:


> Iggy Pop
> 
> LãvLab / HostileSlothRecords

Click to collapse



Grandfather of punk 

P.S.:

A Day To Remember - Violence (Enough Is Enough)


----------



## SRTGS300 (Jan 8, 2014)

Urn by Childish Gambino


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh yeah! 

Powered by Miui V5


----------



## Rhabdomancy (Jan 8, 2014)

I need your help guys,
There is a song but i remember only some text...

"We are gonna get drunk
We are gonna get f***ed
We are gonna do drugs
We are gonna [i dont remember what goes here]
And we are gonna do it all tonight"

Title, title, my kingdom for a title!
I ask here since i would listen to it now... If i knew damn title. Thx


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 9, 2014)

It's this one: http://songmeanings.com/m/songs/view/3530822107859433306/

Or ashleyabigo

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 9, 2014)

Fire hive - knife party

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Senbonsakura - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## bodom_hc (Jan 9, 2014)

BREE BREE BREE 
Disfiguring The Goddess - Black Earth Child  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn1aKQwl9Ag


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 9, 2014)

Chamillionare

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Your Love Will Surely Skyrocket★ - Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## m3stolo (Jan 9, 2014)

Svenson &  Gielen - Sunlight Theory (Richard Durand Mix)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 9, 2014)

Skism

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Karakuri Pierrot - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 10, 2014)

Big Tuck

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Fugi888 (Jan 10, 2014)

I sing in a hardcore band in Providence, RI. If anyone is interested, here is a link to listen or even purchase our CD. The band is called Held Hostage.

heldhostage.bandcamp.com

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AwesomeDroider (Jan 10, 2014)

Caparezza - La mia parte intollerante


----------



## krisqwerty (Jan 10, 2014)

Via del campo - Fabrizio de André


----------



## BZRK49 (Jan 10, 2014)

Stromae - Tous Les Mêmes :good:


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 11, 2014)

Power - Kanye West

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Planet - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 11, 2014)

Triple Six

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GingFreecss (Jan 12, 2014)

Dirty little secret - TAAR... xD


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 12, 2014)

Andy McKee






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## siralsmooth (Jan 12, 2014)

Alice in Chains (MTv Unplugged) - No Excuses

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Kastro1784 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bone thugs n harmony  ain't nothing changed pre release demo 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 12, 2014)

Teri yaadien by AAtif Aslam


----------



## detomato (Jan 12, 2014)

random indie song from 8tracks


----------



## benjamun19911 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Subfocus*

SUB-FOCUS-Tidal wave


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 13, 2014)

Lil Wyte: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 13, 2014)

Ingested - "Endgame"






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## effist (Jan 13, 2014)

Project Pitchfork - Rain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCPVLjrHDTs


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 13, 2014)

Imagination Forest - IA

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## andogeek10 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tunnel Vision - Justin Timberlake

Sent from my SK17i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Jan 13, 2014)

LãvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Cerebral Incubation - "Asphyxiating on Excrement"






Slam Death Metal

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnIv96 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ancient Astronauts - Still A Soldier


----------



## aaki98 (Jan 14, 2014)

Beautiful Day — U2


----------



## kaomac (Jan 14, 2014)

Tous les mêmes - Stromae


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 14, 2014)

DoReMiFa Rondo - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Matryoshka - Hatsune Miku and Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## absquez (Jan 15, 2014)

*i am listening to*

i listen to smoothjazz.com, jazz is the soul of life


----------



## iDpC1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Rise Against 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## itsumi (Jan 15, 2014)

Currently One OK Rock.


----------



## FearJrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Baby-Justin Biever


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Jan 15, 2014)

Children of Bodom - Warheart


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Last Night, Good Night - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## StealthPanda (Jan 16, 2014)

Night Moves- Bob Seger


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Love Song - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jan 16, 2014)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## Cronen (Jan 16, 2014)

Perkele - Stories from the past (Perkele or death) xD

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 16, 2014)

D12

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 18, 2014)

Yung Ro. Get a long. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aprop (Jan 18, 2014)

My pc fan spinning. It's got a nice rhythm.


----------



## EatHeat (Jan 18, 2014)

aprop said:


> My pc fan spinning. It's got a nice rhythm.

Click to collapse



Maybe you would like to stay out of OT and complete your 10 posts with something meaningful?


----------



## kingurut (Jan 18, 2014)

Static space


----------



## ykumar00 (Jan 18, 2014)

Deadmau5 - Strobe


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 18, 2014)

Delusion Tax - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## rokuwinds (Jan 18, 2014)

Fedde Le Grand, Sultan & Ned S - Long Way From Home :cyclops:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 19, 2014)

This is Halloween. Soul eater http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qztch6_Uhuk

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

jashan e ishqa


----------



## killall (Jan 19, 2014)

Tears of a clown - Smokey Robinson


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Karakuri Pierrot - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FinalIME (Jan 19, 2014)

Vote with a bullet - Corrosion of Conformity

All time classic


----------



## mikee007 (Jan 19, 2014)

David Bowie - Space Oddity


----------



## rico25new (Jan 19, 2014)

Linking park numb


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Bad∞End Night - Hatsune Miku, Gumi, Kagamine Len and Rin, Luka, Meiko, Gakupo and Kaito

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ViciousxGaruda (Jan 20, 2014)

Grimes - Oblivion 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 20, 2014)

Pomegranate Tiger - "Stars"






Instrumental Progressive Metal

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Remote Control - Kagamine Len and Rin





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## y5cloud (Jan 20, 2014)

One Public---Secret


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 20, 2014)

Success Will Write Apocalypse Across the Sky - "Cattle"







Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abadroza (Jan 20, 2014)

Jorn - Rock 'n' Roll Angel :cyclops:


----------



## sun4ous (Jan 20, 2014)

louna


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 21, 2014)

Crazy Rap. Afroman

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thedudejdog (Jan 21, 2014)

Not my choice, the stupid ***** next to me listens to some bad music. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Jan 21, 2014)

This wicked mix of 2 hours  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Q20QbF5Ow

Have a nice day!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 21, 2014)

Aborted - "Global Flatline"






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapuscianyglab (Jan 21, 2014)

I like country and soundtrack from Hair


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 21, 2014)

Animals - Muse


----------



## ykumar00 (Jan 21, 2014)

Piereligio said:


> Animals - Muse

Click to collapse



Martin Garrix - Animals


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

World Domination How-To - Kagamine Rin and Len

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Chaaqoti (Jan 22, 2014)

Kyary pamyu pamyu 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 22, 2014)

Cryptopsy






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LavLab (Jan 22, 2014)

King Tubby 

LãvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## TheGeeZus (Jan 24, 2014)

Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold

The Glass Prison - Dream Theater

Fade To Black - Metallica

Beautiful - Aerosmith

Coming Home - James LaBrie


----------



## chrism.brunner (Jan 24, 2014)

If everyone cared... Nickelback

Sent from my XT890 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheGeeZus (Jan 24, 2014)

chrism.brunner said:


> If everyone cared... Nickelback
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Silver Side Up, specially Nver Again, How You Remind Me and Too Bad.

Aftewards I haven't listed anything else from Nickelback.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

I wanna be your world - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## chrism.brunner (Jan 24, 2014)

Captured...... The Digital Age

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

World's End Dancehall - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2014)

Brain Damage/Eclipse - Pink Floyd


----------



## ImBJ (Jan 25, 2014)

maybe-enrique


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 25, 2014)

Invent by Erra

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Androidian10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cotts - Electro Mashup Mix (4 Deck Mixing, with Pioneer CDJ-2000 Nexus)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 25, 2014)

Hadji Springer

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## booleanbetrayal (Jan 25, 2014)

Future Sound of London - ISDN


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Nekomimi Switch - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## TwasBeats (Jan 25, 2014)

Boards of Canada - XYZ


----------



## Gadlion^1 (Jan 25, 2014)

MOH - Chapter XIII


----------



## Commandos18 (Jan 25, 2014)

One of the "Hardwell on Air" sets.


----------



## galaxys (Jan 26, 2014)

“Get Lucky” - Daft Punk featuring Pharrell (EDM)


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 26, 2014)

"You are too beautiful" by Johnny Hartman and John Coltrane


----------



## plugtaro01 (Jan 26, 2014)

Best kept secret(dubstep remix)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SaintCity86 (Jan 26, 2014)

The neighbourhood - Sweater weather

Tapatold from my tricked out TmoGalaxyS4 running: ♧♢dbombROMv3beta♤♡


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Baby Maniacs - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LavLab (Jan 26, 2014)

LãvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Androidian10 (Jan 26, 2014)

Messiah - Weapons Specialist

The filthiest drop I have ever heard in dubstep history. Ironhide <3


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 26, 2014)

Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! - Pardon My French


----------



## Focus59 (Jan 26, 2014)

Foo Fighters


----------



## Byakko Custom (Jan 27, 2014)

Doctor P
Flying Spaghetti Monster
Animal Vegetable Mineral: Part 1

53 65 6e 74 20 66 72 6f 6d 20 6d 79 20 41 74 72 69 78 20 48 44 20 75 73 69 6e 67 20 74 61 70 61 74 61 6c 6b 2e 2e 2e


----------



## FullDroid (Jan 27, 2014)

Perkele - Stories from the past


----------



## martinusbe (Jan 27, 2014)

Ma Baker - Boney M


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Children's Play - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## tatar4ik (Jan 27, 2014)

Cat Stevens Wild World


----------



## chrism.brunner (Jan 27, 2014)

tatar4ik said:


> Cat Stevens Wild World

Click to collapse



Excellent.....

Sent from my XT890 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 27, 2014)

Green

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## marduc812 (Jan 28, 2014)

Why'd You Only Call Me When You're High - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 28, 2014)

Nirvana

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## javiergg32 (Jan 28, 2014)

Los días raros - Vetusta Morla


----------



## nss357 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lana Del Rey

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivanthe17th (Jan 28, 2014)

Some Slayer songs and Megadeth.... ?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 28, 2014)

Madeon-Icarus

Sent from me


----------



## javiergg32 (Jan 28, 2014)

Wish I had and Angel - Nightwish


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 28, 2014)

*Ahhhh*

NickelBack -Lullaby


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Secret Police - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lordjynx (Jan 28, 2014)

winamp shuffle all my legit mp3s


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

A Lie and a Stuffed Rabbit - MAYU

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jon.lundstrm (Jan 28, 2014)

Touch it / Technologic - Daft Punk Live!


----------



## Khrizr (Jan 28, 2014)

Rap Core :good:


----------



## scoobwrx (Jan 29, 2014)

Khrizr said:


> Rap Core :good:

Click to collapse



^ FIR


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 29, 2014)

I am Paranoid


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hoshi no Kakera - Hatsune Miku Append
The song that started everything Q.Q
I love you..

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Omar1c (Jan 29, 2014)

Childish Gambino

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ade3l (Jan 29, 2014)

Dance me to end of love - Leonard Cohen

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE using xda app-developers app


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 29, 2014)

Bring Me The Horizon - For Stevie Wonder's Eyes Only (Braille)


----------



## TsunaH (Jan 29, 2014)

Lindsey Stirling -Crystallize

Sent from me


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 29, 2014)

E-40

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Jan 29, 2014)

Thisismyringtone said:


> I am Paranoid

Click to collapse



Nice, I see some Hardstyle here :thumbup:
Got some recommendations?






Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Androidian10 (Jan 29, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Nice, I see some Hardstyle here :thumbup:
> Got some recommendations?

Click to collapse



My DJ senses picked up the word Hardstyle. How may I serve you? 

Here try this DJ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g--h6QjFwnc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDS3JJfXpBQ

Especially Code Black. Man he makes really great tracks. Those kicks mmmmm


----------



## hanisod (Jan 29, 2014)

Androidian10 said:


> My DJ senses picked up the word Hardstyle. How may I serve you?
> 
> Here try this DJ.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, those are sick indeed!

I've never got excited about music like this, awesome tracks!
Thanks a LOT


----------



## Klubers (Jan 29, 2014)

*Geert Huinink & Mike van Fabio - The Kingdom (Original Epic Mix)*
If you like it check others like Simon O' Shine - Apprehension (Aly & Fila Mix), Driftmoon - Howl at the moon (Solarstone Retouch)
chill stuff
Aerium - Horizons (Solarstone Retouch)
some out of my 979 track Trance playlist.


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 29, 2014)

*Rap*

Rap God-Eminem


----------



## soyd (Jan 29, 2014)

At the moment:


----------



## 7aska (Jan 29, 2014)

to music lol


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 29, 2014)

Trivium - In Waves


----------



## nss357 (Jan 29, 2014)

Omnium Gatherum.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 29, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Nice, I see some Hardstyle here :thumbup:
> Got some recommendations?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm actually just getting into it so  none yet ha but I'm liking it a lot  

I am Paranoid


----------



## mikehimself (Jan 30, 2014)

Deceiver of the gods - amon amarth


----------



## Androidian10 (Jan 30, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Dude, those are sick indeed!
> 
> I've never got excited about music like this, awesome tracks!
> Thanks a LOT

Click to collapse



DJ Zany is another awesome DJ for Hardstyle. Do check him out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmXNigSpDMQ

Also, do you listen to Happy Hardcore or UK Hardcore?


----------



## hooligan007 (Jan 30, 2014)

Edith Piaf ..Padam Padam

...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 30, 2014)

View attachment 2548356


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 30, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> View attachment 2548356

Click to collapse



Love ABR  

I am Paranoid


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 30, 2014)

All Along the Watchtower by Hendrix 

Sent from my panda


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Melt - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Niiik (Jan 30, 2014)

Pink Floyd - High Hopes (P.u.l.s.e.)


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 30, 2014)

*Get*

Eminem- Monster


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2014)

Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still infected with Miku Bacteria 

Hirari Hirari - Hatsune Miku Append Dark

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 30, 2014)

Be jealous ha 

I am Paranoid


----------



## hanisod (Jan 30, 2014)

Androidian10 said:


> DJ Zany is another awesome DJ for Hardstyle. Do check him out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmXNigSpDMQ
> 
> Also, do you listen to Happy Hardcore or UK Hardcore?

Click to collapse



Not really, Q-Dance And MC, And some some albums :/

I'll check those out


----------



## Androidian10 (Jan 31, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Not really, Q-Dance And MC, And some some albums :/
> 
> I'll check those out

Click to collapse



Ah, I thought you might listen to some Hardcore since most Hardstyle DJs are also Hardcore DJs. Plus, I specialise in spinning Hardcore tunes rather than Hardstyle.

If you need more Hardstyle just hit me up. I can try to dig out some from my library.


Also, I can't help but notice you're in the brony army as well. So. Here's something.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GD5r9XktXs

I always have this at the top of my playlist.


----------



## hanisod (Jan 31, 2014)

Androidian10 said:


> Ah, I thought you might listen to some Hardcore since most Hardstyle DJs are also Hardcore DJs. Plus, I specialise in spinning Hardcore tunes rather than Hardstyle.
> 
> If you need more Hardstyle just hit me up. I can try to dig out some from my library.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the offer 

That song was pretty good! I'll relistin to it tomorrow when I'm in better shape xD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*oj*

Babbumaan - Chamkila


----------



## nss357 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bach.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*gta*

Ylvis the fox


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 31, 2014)

Androidian10 said:


> Ah, I thought you might listen to some Hardcore since most Hardstyle DJs are also Hardcore DJs. Plus, I specialise in spinning Hardcore tunes rather than Hardstyle.
> 
> If you need more Hardstyle just hit me up. I can try to dig out some from my library.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought this was hardcore: Bring Me The Horizon - A Lot Like Vegas 
At least that's the hardcore I listen to


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

*omg*

Eminem-survival


----------



## Androidian10 (Jan 31, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> I thought this was hardcore: Bring Me The Horizon - A Lot Like Vegas
> At least that's the hardcore I listen to

Click to collapse



I was refering to the Electronic Dance Music genre Hardcore. That sounds like Screamo tho...

You might wanna check out Attack Attack! for Screamo tracks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG-RNq7oRUM

Their older tracks are so bad that I keep listening to them. My new guilty pleasure XD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDzt6yI3Dw8


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 31, 2014)

Androidian10 said:


> I was refering to the Electronic Dance Music genre Hardcore. That sounds like Screamo tho...
> 
> You might wanna check out Attack Attack! for Screamo tracks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Screamo isn't even a genre as far as I know  but that's just labeling, so people can fight over one more thing haha.
In the end, it's all music, whether we like it or not 

P.S.: August Burns Red - Spirit Breaker


----------



## SaintCity86 (Jan 31, 2014)

☆Daft☆Punk☆
Lose Youself To Dance feat Pharell







http://youtu.be/5NV6Rdv1a3I

Tapatold from my tricked out TmoGalaxyS4 running: ♧♢dbombROMv3beta♤♡


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jan 31, 2014)

Catchy well I think so 

I am Paranoid


----------



## Disharmony (Jan 31, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> ☆Daft☆Punk☆
> Lose Youself To Dance feat Pharell
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here bro


----------



## SaintCity86 (Jan 31, 2014)

That guitar. And the pick on that bass. Even the video with the Micheal Jackson shout out by pharell. You should post the video

Tapatold from my tricked out TmoGalaxyS4 running: ♧♢dbombROMv3beta♤♡


----------



## LibertyMarine (Jan 31, 2014)

Adele - Set Fire to the Rain


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 31, 2014)

Sex and Candy

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 31, 2014)

Martyr Defiled - Black Mesa
Some death metal to pump me up for the gym


----------



## benni3223 (Jan 31, 2014)

While I Was Playin' Fair - Gramatik


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 31, 2014)

Damn

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Disharmony (Feb 1, 2014)

*cab*

candy Robbie Williams.


----------



## jrr10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Little Secrets - Passion Pit

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Androidian10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Robokop - Anthem (Cyberoptics Remix)

Best drop of all time. On another note, the new movie was meh.


----------



## aminafique (Feb 1, 2014)

Deli Spice-Chua Chua


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2014)

Ievan Polkka - Hatsune Miku (Live)

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 2, 2014)

Love me do-The Beatles

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 2, 2014)

Rayden Cybersoul - Rayden Remix, Turning the Tables breakbeat.

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 2, 2014)

Funny guy  

I am Paranoid


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Birthday Song for Miku - Kagamine Len and Rin, Luka, Kaito and Meiko

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hoshi no Kakera - Hatsune Miku Append
> The song that started everything Q.Q
> I love you..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My First Vocaloid song was Servant of Evil ;-;

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 2, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> My First Vocaloid song was Servant of Evil ;-;
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



OMG!
?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> OMG!
> ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah huh, but after a few years, it's done much more happy than sad 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 2, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Yeah huh, but after a few years, it's done much more happy than sad
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Way more happiness for me... WAY MOAR! 
Starting with with her was the best 
It really changed my life 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## chrism.brunner (Feb 3, 2014)

Ordinary World...... Duran Duran

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

From Y to Y - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## leomd333 (Feb 3, 2014)

Mastodon!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kreatonn (Feb 3, 2014)

Hail to the King - Avenged Sevenfold

Sent from my Lovely Xperia


----------



## maazdraco (Feb 3, 2014)

Eminem "Hailie's Song" 

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hirari, Hirari - Hatsune Miku Append Dark

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Okluzhion (Feb 4, 2014)

My PC's fans.

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 4, 2014)

sunbriel said:


> My PC's fans.
> 
> Sent from my eXposed C6603

Click to collapse



hahahaha xD

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Androidian10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mako - Beam Ft. Angel Taylor (2013 Original Mix)

Feels like I'm at Tommorowland. Super bouncy club track. <3


----------



## avinx (Feb 4, 2014)

Will.i.am - Feelin' Myself f. Miley Cyrus, French Montana & Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Mysterion1 (Feb 4, 2014)

2Pac feat. Snoop Dogg - Gangsta Party


----------



## Okluzhion (Feb 4, 2014)

*Bring Us Pints Of Beer* by _Korpiklaani_


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jabberwocky Jabberwocka - Kagamine Rin and Len Appends

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## nisu4717 (Feb 4, 2014)

Aur aahista se ,gazal by pankaj udas.

Sent from my LT26ii using xda premium


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 4, 2014)

Commercial Feat. Casey Veggies-Ace Creator

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 4, 2014)

Queens of the Stone Age - Songs For The Deaf: Songs for the Dead

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## rc87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Led Zeppelin IV


----------



## forb'S (Feb 5, 2014)

Depeche Mode - 101


----------



## velein (Feb 5, 2014)

This is a danish artist singing in english - new single, pretty awesome. Give it a try:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvo5_nTcUBU


----------



## commencal661 (Feb 5, 2014)

After The Burial - Disconnect
I've never heard such a low guitar tuning on any of the albums (Wolves Within is the title of this one), and I must say I like it.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 5, 2014)

Zed's dead. In the beginning. Heavy  Dubstep.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kvnhmmd (Feb 5, 2014)

Macklemore on Slacker Radio


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tori no Uta - IA -Aria On The Planets-

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 5, 2014)

What About Us - Within Temptation ft Tarja


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 6, 2014)

Dream Sequence. Quartus Saul.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2014)

Tower - Megurine Luka

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lndulgence (Feb 6, 2014)

Art of war - Anberlin


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Meteor - Hatsune Miku Append

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 7, 2014)

Robot Empire

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 8, 2014)

Another brick in the wall pt.2 
Pink Floyd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 8, 2014)

TV white noise

Sent from my panda


----------



## MikeCriggs (Feb 8, 2014)

Between the Buried and Me
The Great Misdirect






Absolutely amazing album. Impossible not to listen to any of their albums from front to back.

Edit: fixed typo

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## frendo87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Strong - London Grammar


----------



## commencal661 (Feb 8, 2014)

Dyscarnate - In The Face Of Armageddon


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Glory 3usi9 - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## maazdraco (Feb 9, 2014)

Eminem "The Way I Am"

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk


----------



## Androidian10 (Feb 9, 2014)

Mako - Beam Ft. Angel Taylor (2013 Original Mix)

Best Progressive House track.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 9, 2014)

Trilltown Mafia

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xda014 (Feb 9, 2014)

*..*

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2014)

I am listening to the noise created by my neighbour! His car dosen't even start!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I am listening to the noise created by my neighbour! His car dosen't even start!

Click to collapse



^this

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Envy Catwalk - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 9, 2014)

iNSaNiTY - IA and Hatsune Miku (Cover)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## WEM97 (Feb 9, 2014)

Everolve - Animals Remix

https://soundcloud.com/everolve/v-v-animals-v-v-remix


----------



## bluehacker007 (Feb 9, 2014)

300 violin orchestra


----------



## SaintCity86 (Feb 10, 2014)

Daft Punk Feat Pharell - Lose Yourself To Dance 

♧♢dbombROMv3.4♤♡ ☆☆120☆☆


----------



## kreatonn (Feb 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I am listening to the noise created by my neighbour! His car dosen't even start!

Click to collapse



Read the OP next time

Sent from my Xperia Miro using xda premium


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

kreatonn said:


> Read the OP next time
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Miro using xda premium

Click to collapse



sorry!


----------



## edujancker (Feb 10, 2014)

*thriller- MJ*

thriller- MJ


----------



## jukebox355 (Feb 10, 2014)

No Surprises - Radiohead

Sent from my Triumph using Tapatalk


----------



## vbetts (Feb 10, 2014)

Eric Church- I'm Gettin' Stoned


----------



## shvrentz (Feb 10, 2014)

Perfect strangers - Deep Purple 

Inviato dal mio Xoom 3G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 12, 2014)

Devin the Dude

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ste_J (Feb 12, 2014)

Burn - Ellie goulding


----------



## chdesire (Feb 12, 2014)

Tinush - Dirty Mac (Original)


----------



## xvir (Feb 12, 2014)

Punish Yourself VS Sonic Area ft B'loon - Nous n'avons fait que fuir


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 12, 2014)

Dtoptek: night bus

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## robogoflow (Feb 13, 2014)

No Glitch Mob fans?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Imagination Forest - IA

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 13, 2014)

Inquisitous Sessions

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Feb 13, 2014)

See what it is you might feel better by babysitting 

Sent From My Moto G


----------



## Rhabdomancy (Feb 14, 2014)

Muse - feeling good


----------



## alicarbovader (Feb 14, 2014)

One Republic - Counting Stars
Avicii - Hey Brother


----------



## ReX-Hell2heAven (Feb 14, 2014)

counting stars-1 republic
mirrors-jt


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 14, 2014)

Laid- Matt Nathanson

Soundtrack of the best movie series American Pie.

Sent from my GT-S5282 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhabdomancy (Feb 14, 2014)

Mt. Eden - Sierra Leone


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## plegdroid (Feb 14, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 14, 2014)

SPM

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hm? Ah, yes - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 15, 2014)

Dido

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2014)

Megaman X3 Intro Stage

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Feb 15, 2014)

Emily Browning - Sweet Dreams


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 16, 2014)

Evil in the Woods

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## alicarbovader (Feb 16, 2014)

Sent from my ARHD 31.3 powered, Nvidia Tegra-3 equipped Xposed HTC EndeavorU.


----------



## mistahseller (Feb 16, 2014)

Love this song. 

Sent from The Deathstar


----------



## shvrentz (Feb 17, 2014)

Stairway to heaven - led zeppelin


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 17, 2014)

mistahseller said:


> Love this song.
> 
> Sent from The Deathstar

Click to collapse



i agree great song as well as a great cd


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

Waiting for the light that never comes - Linkin park

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Although My Songs Have No Form - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## dandc87 (Feb 17, 2014)

yakan hikou (hajime no ippo opening)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 17, 2014)

DZ

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 18, 2014)

☺

SlimKat was here


----------



## SaintCity86 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sting - Russians (promo song for The Americans Season 2) 

http://www.hypable.com/2014/01/22/the-americans-season-2-promo-clip-love-and-war/


----------



## isolution (Feb 18, 2014)

let it go


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Feb 18, 2014)

Clash of the titans -krayzie bone

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Soryuu (Feb 18, 2014)

Breezin' - George Benson

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ritikchanna (Feb 18, 2014)

Heart Attack by Enrique


----------



## taychoiso1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Angry All The Time - Tim McGraw


----------



## hanisod (Feb 18, 2014)

Am I the only one who really loves this song? 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 18, 2014)

You've seen the butcher by Deftones

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello/How are you? - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Childish War - Kagamine Rin and Len Appends

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## dgauze (Feb 18, 2014)

Tame Impala - Mind Mischief


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 19, 2014)

With or without you 
U2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 19, 2014)

No rest for the wicked: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2014)

Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 19, 2014)

Rihanna - Talk that talk! 

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## shvrentz (Feb 19, 2014)

Like a Stone - audioslave


----------



## joeb3219 (Feb 20, 2014)

So Many Roads -- The Grateful Dead (live, on July 9th, 1995, one month before Jerry Garcia died).


----------



## ronnie498 (Feb 20, 2014)

Highway to hell AC-DC


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nekomimi Archive - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## nickname2606 (Feb 20, 2014)

Deep River - Utada Hikaru :fingers-crossed:


----------



## commencal661 (Feb 20, 2014)

Just a mix to make you think, and re-evaluate life


----------



## LavLab (Feb 20, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 21, 2014)

1, 2 Fanclub - Gumi and Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Androidian10 (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa06IDMhs-s


----------



## BossToroech (Feb 21, 2014)

Did you heard this? 
Weekend - Ona Tańczy Dla Mnie


----------



## Dzylek (Feb 21, 2014)

Pantera - 5 Minutes )


----------



## LavLab (Feb 21, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## GæxD (Feb 21, 2014)

Justin Bieber


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 21, 2014)

GæxD said:


> Justin Bieber

Click to collapse








Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 21, 2014)

A Song I'd like to Sing - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Feb 21, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let him/her listen to whatever he/she wants. I don't understand why people get so butthurt over someone else's music taste...

To stay on the topic - here's some awesome technical death metal: Dyscarnate - The Promethean


----------



## GæxD (Feb 21, 2014)

PuffMaN said:


> Verstuurd vanaf mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha


----------



## hanisod (Feb 21, 2014)

Astronaut are amazing
Those two are just freaking amazing

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## NeeBot (Feb 22, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/themajorminor 
Really enjoy the mixes i find on this SC. if anyone knows of someone similar i could follow i would appreciate it.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 22, 2014)

Chingo Bling

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Give it Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Feb 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Give it Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Click to collapse



That's a great song I'm listening to under the bridge

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Klapek9 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Drill!*

*Lil Durk* - Dis Ain't What U Want


----------



## Venomtester (Feb 22, 2014)

Goodbye

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Feb 22, 2014)

Venomtester said:


> Goodbye
> 
> Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Genre?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LavLab (Feb 22, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## koalasakti (Feb 22, 2014)

Suzi - Extreme

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venomtester (Feb 23, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Genre?
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hard Rock. Post Grunge. Alternative.

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## leezrd (Feb 23, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Am I the only one who really loves this song?
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



No love that song... Raindropz by wasted penguinz

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 23, 2014)

Basket Case- Greenday

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 24, 2014)

sent from my muffin


----------



## locomay (Feb 24, 2014)

Korn - twist

Enviado desde mi SGH-I747 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kreatonn (Feb 24, 2014)

Bat Country - A7x

Sent from ma lovely Xperia


----------



## Kestlerify (Feb 24, 2014)

Eminem - Lose Yourself


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 24, 2014)

Atom netbook struggling on running android emulator. The fan is crying. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## warface123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Defqon 1 official Aftermovie. 2013 ofc.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## ext109 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sent from my royal Nexus 5 using Equestria Daily app


----------



## LavLab (Feb 24, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## VonSohn (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm currently listening pre '85 Genesis, with all it's experimental sounds.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 25, 2014)

sent from my muffin


----------



## galaxys (Feb 25, 2014)

Moonage Daydream - David Bowie and the Spiders from Mars


----------



## Venomtester (Feb 25, 2014)

Breakdown

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shinryu-chan (Feb 25, 2014)

Too lazy to post translated title/album name...
It's Danganronpa the Animation's ending credits song. 

Sent via carrier pigeon from my pigeon delivery app.


----------



## hanisod (Feb 25, 2014)

Because of this song, I'm now in love with Nu Disco/Chill out.

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------






Listening to my first love of electronic music 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nekomimi Switch - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jnne2012 (Feb 25, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Nekomimi Switch - Hatsune Miku
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Damn.. Asia is a weird place..

Lähetetty minun One S laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 25, 2014)

jnne2012 said:


> Damn.. Asia is a weird place..
> 
> Lähetetty minun One S laitteesta Tapatalkilla

Click to collapse



???

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Feb 25, 2014)

The mickey Moise clubhouse theme song...my son loves this show...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## warface123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Such a heavy bass drop.
Same as HardRockSofa Get Down 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2014)

Riders on the storm - The Doors


----------



## PesToNicK (Feb 26, 2014)

Armin Van Buuren - Rush Hour (Amir Hussain Remix)

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Feb 26, 2014)

Pledge of Aversion by Resist the Thought 

The Nameless has spoken


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 26, 2014)

Whispers by All That Remains

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## LavLab (Feb 26, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 26, 2014)

Blinded in Chains - A7X. Didn't remember how good the older production of this band is. 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy Soundtrack - Rainbow Mario

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 27, 2014)

The Fox's Wedding - Hatsune Miku and Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 27, 2014)

Gucci

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Feb 27, 2014)

JayeeIan said:


> Tonight i wanna cry
> 
> by
> Keith Urban
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, Hearth's Warming Eve by Aviators will make you cry

Angles And Daemons/Someone Like Me by him too

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hanisod (Feb 27, 2014)

JayeeIan said:


> Is it? Give me more  i love this kind of song…

Click to collapse



music.soundoftheaviators.com

I know, he's a brony, but check From All Sides, Mirrors Albums, or the rest if you want too

Vocal, Orchestral, Alternative and Electronic. You'll be impressed 

Also there's an artist in the brony Fandom called Feathers, check her songs too, she did collaborate with Aviators

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hanisod (Feb 27, 2014)

JayeeIan said:


> Wow… thanks a lot buddy… hahaha, have to renew my phone's song
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Also I highly recommend checking his latest Acoustic Album, the way he sung them will definitely make you shed some tears 

You're welcome 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 27, 2014)

Monster - eminem

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mixpimp (Feb 27, 2014)

"Museum of Flight" (Official Video) -  Damien Jurado


----------



## soybi (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2014)

Otherside - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## SaintCity86 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yg my niqqa

You've Just Been Tapatold  ♧♢dbombROMv3.4♤♡

My SGS4 Theme ( Taking Req. )
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2658527


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Feb 27, 2014)

Mammoth BY Dimitri Vegas and Like Mike


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wicked Games by Para for Cuva feat. Anna Niklab.

Love that song!

Mats

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Feb 28, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Gigantic O.T.N - Kagamine Len
...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 28, 2014)

Goodnight Song - Kaito

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcquisDale (Feb 28, 2014)

J. Cole


----------



## nuuits (Feb 28, 2014)

To The End- My Chemical Romance

Sent from my LG-VM701 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 28, 2014)

sent from my muffin


----------



## SacredMyths (Feb 28, 2014)

Josip on deck- Anime pu$$y


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 28, 2014)

Haji

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Feb 28, 2014)

My favorite song from #016 Expedition, the whole album is awesome though. Every. Single. Song.

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Synthesizer - Kagamine Len and 96猫

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gordon1986 (Mar 1, 2014)

Angels and Airwaves and Bethoveen music.


----------



## LavLab (Mar 1, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sakura no Ame - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## nickname2606 (Mar 1, 2014)

list the best songs of JOY


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome To Black Parade- My chemical romance

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## MarcquisDale (Mar 2, 2014)

hanisod said:


> My favorite song from #016 Expedition, the whole album is awesome though. Every. Single. Song.
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Cool


----------



## CodexLink (Mar 2, 2014)

Mine is:
REDALiCE(Touhou) - Kizuato

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 2, 2014)

Born Of Osiris - Divergency


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 2, 2014)

Trilltown

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 2, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 2, 2014)

Blessthefall - Hollow Bodies


----------



## krisztian b (Mar 2, 2014)

Etnica - Triptonite (Remix by AES Dana & Nova)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm One - The Who


----------



## Okluzhion (Mar 3, 2014)

Neutron Star Collision (Love is Forever) by Muse

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 3, 2014)

Redial - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chrism.brunner (Mar 3, 2014)

Mandolin Rain.....Bruce Hornsby and the Range

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 3, 2014)

Running errands. Listening to Pandora: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 3, 2014)

50/50

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 3, 2014)

Triple Six / Lil Wyte

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Mar 4, 2014)

Here and Now - Ummet Ozcan

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mr.Wonderboy - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## rebelos (Mar 4, 2014)

bring me to life - evanscence


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 4, 2014)

50/50

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Mar 5, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## SaintCity86 (Mar 5, 2014)

My PHOENIXaz Playlist:

Isis, Anthony Green ( Circa Survive, Saosin, The Sounds of Animals Fighting ) and Imogen Heap

You've Just Been Tapatold  ♧♢dbombROMv3beta♤♡
☆FlappyBird☆Score ☆ 85 ☆


----------



## shree_tejas (Mar 5, 2014)

m.soundcloud.com/tejasbeats/entry-f...tworxstudio/sets/beatworx-war-of-the-djs-2014


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 5, 2014)

Obsessing over this band lately

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Josh_lopes (Mar 5, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Welcome To Black Parade- My chemical romance
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Epic you remember some old years when i listen to that album from the beginning to end.. Listening to it again


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2014)

1, 2 Fanclub - Megpoid Gumi and Kagamine Rin

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

My Time - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 5, 2014)

Queens of the Stone Age - Songs for the Deaf.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 5, 2014)

CCC

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mabuis (Mar 6, 2014)

Curtis Mayfield - People Get Ready


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 6, 2014)

Brand New - "Not the Sun"






Can't go wrong with a classic.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 6, 2014)

Na Na Na-My Chemical Romance

My favourite song from this band!

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 6, 2014)

Ordinary Love U2


----------



## hanisod (Mar 6, 2014)

Silhouette (Allen & Envy Remix) - Dart Rayne & Yura Moonlight feat. Sarah Lynn

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Packaged - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 6, 2014)

Got some rap CDs from half price books. Listening to the webbie cd.:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Mar 7, 2014)

☺

Sent from a herd of Dirty Unicorns


----------



## CoolApps (Mar 7, 2014)

Man! I feel like a woman - Shania Twain

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Mar 7, 2014)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

LUVORATORRRRRY! - Kagamine Rin and Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## galaxys (Mar 8, 2014)

Lose My Breath (Can't Breathe Remix) F/ Young Mel - Destiny's Child


----------



## SarcasticSapien (Mar 8, 2014)

Jump - Kris Kross


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Mar 8, 2014)

SarcasticSapien said:


> Jump - Kris Kross

Click to collapse



I just face palmed lol

Ambitions as a ridah -2pac

Sent from my Omnirom powered Nexus 5


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 8, 2014)

Listening to the new Rick Ross CD. Mastermind: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SarcasticSapien (Mar 8, 2014)

lowsnamebrand said:


> I just face palmed lol
> 
> Ambitions as a ridah -2pac
> 
> Sent from my Omnirom powered Nexus 5

Click to collapse



a proper 90's playlist must include Kris Kross, lol


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol not if your talking about a good 90's playlist lmao what's next you gonna play color me bad 

East 1999 -Bone Thugs n Harmony

Sent from my Omnirom powered Nexus 5


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 8, 2014)

Beck. New cd.:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 8, 2014)

i am listening to "Transcript of secret meeting between Julian Assange and Google CEO Eric Schmidt" audio just released. music to my ears....they even talk about mobile phone technology


----------



## monoton0815 (Mar 8, 2014)

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Okluzhion (Mar 8, 2014)

Instant Messenger by Muse

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 8, 2014)

Guilty all the same - Linkin park

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okluzhion (Mar 8, 2014)

Sing For Absolution by Muse

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## LavLab (Mar 9, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello Planet - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Okluzhion (Mar 9, 2014)

End Transmission by AFI

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## Fortinho (Mar 9, 2014)

Alborosie - No Coca


----------



## darki94 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dubstep :good:


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Mar 10, 2014)

Echoes Pink Floyd

About 5 minutes into the song only 21 minutes to go
Sent from my Omnirom powered Nexus 5


----------



## vhngu930 (Mar 10, 2014)

The Man- Aloe Blacc


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, the DVD. I don't own many retail DVD's, but this is one of them.


----------



## Okluzhion (Mar 10, 2014)

My cat purring.

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## larspace (Mar 10, 2014)

Daft Punk - Aerodynamic


----------



## Bodisson (Mar 10, 2014)

Pump up the volume - M.A.R.R.S.


----------



## guider (Mar 10, 2014)

zeezee said:


> *Renegades Of Funk - Rage Against The Machine*

Click to collapse



the da vinci code.............


----------



## Da Xiang (Mar 10, 2014)

Willie Nelson -- Horse with no Rider


----------



## olpixel (Mar 10, 2014)

Radiohead - Paranoid Android


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Last Night, Good Night - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 10, 2014)

Trae

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## roengelin (Mar 11, 2014)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## Da Xiang (Mar 11, 2014)

Bob Dylan -- "The Times They are A-Changing"


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 11, 2014)

GOOD TIMES by kimdotcom new album


----------



## pencil42 (Mar 11, 2014)

Pogo - Wizard of Meh 

Sent from my C2015 using tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 12, 2014)

Jack off Jill

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JSanchez41 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dorrough Ft. Wiz Khalifa- LA LA LA


----------



## galaxys (Mar 12, 2014)

Professional Widow (Armand's Star Trunk Funkin Mix) - Tori Amos


"Honey bring me the Toast" classic verse


----------



## husam666 (Mar 12, 2014)

I might be wrong - Radiohead


----------



## howard bamber (Mar 12, 2014)

Grinderman 2nd CD

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 13, 2014)

Cherlene

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Da Xiang (Mar 13, 2014)

Beggars and Saints - Jai Uttal and the Pagan Love Orchestra


----------



## Disharmony (Mar 13, 2014)

*Yea ohhh*

Linkinpark - In the End.


----------



## hanisod (Mar 13, 2014)

I wuv it

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## maxchu (Mar 13, 2014)

*Hatsune Miku - World is Mine~*

Hatsune Miku - World is Mine~


----------



## erad1 (Mar 13, 2014)

This......


Sent from my SGH-I717 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 13, 2014)

Scarling

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BRK666 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM 4.4.2 LiquidSmooth


----------



## galaxys (Mar 13, 2014)

We Like To Party (remix) - Showtek


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 14, 2014)

"Love my way" -- The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## skx0liukangx00 (Mar 14, 2014)

Spieluhr by Rammstein


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2014)

Old Man River - La


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 14, 2014)

After The Burial - Pennyweight


----------



## FaiselW (Mar 14, 2014)

Sound

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Mar 14, 2014)

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osborne with Randy Rhodes on guitar


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 15, 2014)

galaxys said:


> Crazy Train - Ozzy Osborne with Randy Rhodes on guitar

Click to collapse



Love that song [emoji106]

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 15, 2014)

Dying Fetus






\m/

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeonidAlexandrovich (Mar 15, 2014)

Meshuggah – Rational Gaze


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 15, 2014)

U JELLE? 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shadowcore (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpqvh8fd458


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 15, 2014)

Sohodolls

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## HypoCore (Mar 15, 2014)

Beezleboss (Final Showdown) - Tenacious D :good:


----------



## cujoman17 (Mar 15, 2014)

Gorgeous by Kanye West ft Kid Cudi

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 16, 2014)

World's End Dancehall - Miku Hatsune & Luka Megurine.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 16, 2014)

LeonidAlexandrovich said:


> Meshuggah – Rational Gaze

Click to collapse



Nice ear!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 16, 2014)

Some progressive death metal for today: Nexilva - The Misdirection Of God


----------



## kelvinvalencio (Mar 16, 2014)

Air supply - Goodbye

Sent from my N986 using xda premium


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 16, 2014)

Rolling Girl - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 16, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> Some progressive death metal for today: Nexilva - The Misdirection Of God

Click to collapse



Good stuff!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

Beyond Creation






Technical/Progressive Death Metal

For fans of: Necrophagist, Obscura, Opeth, The Faceless

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Mar 16, 2014)

This

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 16, 2014)

MikeCriggs said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Martyr Defiled - Demons In The Mist
P.S.: I love Beyond Creation


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 16, 2014)

The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku - Hatsune Miku

(´；ω；｀)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## TheArc (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent from this toast making Nexus 5, you wish your Nexus could make toast don't you? (;


----------



## warface123 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## marwan.kallal (Mar 17, 2014)

Black - Pearl Jam
Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden
Rooster - Alice in Chains
Today - Smashing Pumpkins

Loving every second of it. Pandora on my Soundgarden station is awesome. 
I love Pandora. Who here agrees? Why or why not?


----------



## Juanmacc (Mar 17, 2014)

your mom!


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeremy Soule    Guild Wars Soundtrack

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## goosus (Mar 17, 2014)

Travis---Closer


----------



## Arch9 (Mar 17, 2014)

Breakbot - one out of two


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 17, 2014)

Scarling

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Mar 17, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Juanmacc (Mar 17, 2014)

Acariciando lo aspero - Divididos


----------



## Krump (Mar 17, 2014)

Swedish House Mafia - NY Concert


----------



## martinusbe (Mar 18, 2014)

Trust - "Antisocial"


----------



## neustadt (Mar 18, 2014)

John Frusciante - Falling 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjUYr5RN6cM


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 18, 2014)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd. Old but oh-so-gold! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 18, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd. Old but oh-so-gold!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome albume 

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## cooolforce (Mar 18, 2014)

Arctic Monkeys - r u mine?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## massimosta (Mar 18, 2014)

cooolforce said:


> Arctic Monkeys - r u mine?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FAUL & Wad Ad vs Pnau - Changes


----------



## hahee (Mar 19, 2014)

Placebo---"Twenty Years"


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 19, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd. Old but oh-so-gold!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's my favorite band  saw Roger Waters in concert with the wall tour, favorite album by Floyd is meddle or obscured by clouds. 

But right now listening to 53 nations by heaven shall burn.

Great band just weird name :$

Sent from my OG HTC Evo 4G running everolv with android 4.2.2


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 19, 2014)

pball52998 said:


> That's my favorite band  saw Roger Waters in concert with the wall tour, favorite album by Floyd is meddle or obscured by clouds.
> 
> But right now listening to 53 nations by heaven shall burn.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got to see PF in 93 in hartford ct...3 day show...  well worth the ticket price... they put so much effort into the shows 

Ummagumma's a good one too... all time favorite tho is The Wall... the Soundtrack...not the album 

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 19, 2014)

The Trucks

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## codecaine21 (Mar 19, 2014)

POD - lost in forever.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 20, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> I got to see PF in 93 in hartford ct...3 day show...  well worth the ticket price... they put so much effort into the shows
> 
> Ummagumma's a good one too... all time favorite tho is The Wall... the Soundtrack...not the album
> 
> Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Awesome! I kind of regret for never going to their gigs 

Right now listening to this. These dudes released their third album today. Been waiting for this release a long time. If you're interested in progressive instrumental metal, check it out! 






For clarity, Joy of Motion is the album name, the band is Animals as Leaders. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## munch77 (Mar 20, 2014)

currently listening to my daughter screaming at her toys  
no seriously, on a neal stephenson audiobook run at the minute and going back to the 90's with some Therapy! music wise


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Mar 20, 2014)

A good ol score


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Senbonsakura - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## warface123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 21, 2014)

AZ

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 21, 2014)

Way better than the original! I don't like the album image though [emoji16]

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 21, 2014)

Chemical Emotion - Kagamine Rin and Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## shadowcore (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Amir12hbk (Mar 21, 2014)

2Pac - So Many Tears.


----------



## ProjectZed (Mar 22, 2014)

Run For Cover - Cazzette


----------



## MiguelHogue (Mar 22, 2014)

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ToMerbi (Mar 22, 2014)

justin timberlake - what goes around


----------



## LavLab (Mar 22, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 23, 2014)

Jack off Jill

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Mar 23, 2014)

Take Your Time (Do It Right) (Solidisco Remix by FunKontrol) - The S.O.S. Band


----------



## adomol (Mar 23, 2014)

Classic Art Bell streaming on the net.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Glow - Hatsune Miku Append

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Cyp26a1 (Mar 23, 2014)

No medicine for regret - Mogwai 

Skickat från min GT-I9505 via Tapatalk


----------



## chickenpox (Mar 24, 2014)

Circa Survive - On Letting Go

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 24, 2014)

Led Zeppelin - Ramble On  

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## vasconqs (Mar 24, 2014)

Isn't she lovely - Steview Wonder


----------



## TheArc (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 24, 2014)

Kerli

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Try it or die (Mar 24, 2014)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons:good:


----------



## hanisod (Mar 24, 2014)

Try it or die said:


> Radioactive - Imagine Dragons:good:

Click to collapse









This song has been posted so many times.....



I like your username.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 24, 2014)

Chingo Bling

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 24, 2014)

hanisod said:


> This song has been posted so many times.....
> 
> 
> 
> I like your username.

Click to collapse



Those Vocaloids or whatever are posted constantly too.

And because I don't want to go off topic in off topic: Dyscarnate - Grinding Down The Gears


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 24, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> Those Vocaloids or whatever are posted constantly too.
> 
> And because I don't want to go off topic in off topic: Dyscarnate - Grinding Down The Gears

Click to collapse



Try listening to some :thumbup:

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------


Megaman X OST - Stage Select





Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Mar 24, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> Those Vocaloids or whatever are posted constantly too.
> 
> And because I don't want to go off topic in off topic: Dyscarnate - Grinding Down The Gears

Click to collapse



Hue Hue, go off-topic on an off-topic thread xD





Been playing this for a while

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Try listening to some :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I don't see the appeal to it. But hey, whatever floats your boats 

P.S.: The Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 25, 2014)

Giorgio Moroder - "Chase - the original extended mix 1978"


----------



## SIRKRA (Mar 25, 2014)

Wale - Clappers Ft. Rick Ross, Fat Trel & Young Thug


----------



## r2rX (Mar 25, 2014)

Jewel Master - Talk to the Wind (a Sega MegaDrive/Genesis game....epic soundtrack).


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Fear Garden - Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 25, 2014)

Cherlene

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 25, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Fear Garden - Kagamine Rin
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Now theres a song thats not by Hatsune Miku. 

Green Day- The Forgotten

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 25, 2014)

Asking Alexandria - The Death Of Me


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 25, 2014)

Picture me Rollin' by 2Pac, even though I'm a death metal person, can always do some 2Pac....

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## josip-k (Mar 25, 2014)

Any Dubstep lovers here or i'm alone? 

Sent from my LG-P880 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 26, 2014)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Any Dubstep lovers here or i'm alone?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



not alone my friend.


----------



## AhsonAli (Mar 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm definitely down with some dubstep: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Juka_91 (Mar 26, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9qmmlOEr0w 
 You wont regret it Thank me later ) *Listen* in 1080p


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

DoReMiFa Rondo - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 26, 2014)

Anavey - Mindsets

Something new and fresh.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2014)

Deus Ex: Sonic Augmentation


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 27, 2014)

Bartender Song

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## f3rd1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mirror Night/Reflection - V.K


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 27, 2014)

dakaray said:


> i love rock/metal songs

Click to collapse



Anything specific? May I recommend some bands?


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 27, 2014)

Stone Sour - Tumult

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 27, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Stone Sour - Tumult
> 
> Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



What a coincidence: Stone Sour - Gone Sovereign/Absolute Zero


----------



## leomd333 (Mar 27, 2014)

Born Of Osiris :good:


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 27, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> What a coincidence: Stone Sour - Gone Sovereign/Absolute Zero

Click to collapse



Nice.   That came on right after Tumult in my playlist    :good:


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 27, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> Born Of Osiris :good:

Click to collapse



Their last album is epic


----------



## leomd333 (Mar 27, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> Their last album is epic

Click to collapse



I agree, it is the album that got me interested in them. Dream Theater are my favorite band, and BOO's last album was full of awesome keyboardness, so i loved it  :laugh:


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 27, 2014)

Green Day- The Forgotten

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## pameat (Mar 28, 2014)

The Kook ------ Naive


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 29, 2014)

Freddie Aguilar - "Anak (Child)"


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 29, 2014)

Webbie

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2014)

gofix said:


> Bon Jovi  - Living on a player

Click to collapse



Woah that's next on my playlist bro

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 29, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Woah that's next on my playlist bro
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same here. I love that song. 

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## adomol (Mar 29, 2014)

Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes


----------



## jOeYbOi (Mar 29, 2014)

Backseat Freestyle - Kendrick Lamar

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDpC1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit

Sent My i9505


----------



## jokky102 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Thunderstruck AC DC* so love guitar solo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warface123 (Mar 29, 2014)

UMF live now;

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9105P met Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 29, 2014)

Dyscarnate - An Axe To Grind


----------



## genny80 (Mar 29, 2014)

Anathema - Eternity


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 30, 2014)

Meshuggah






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar1c (Mar 30, 2014)

Earl 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rawh (Mar 30, 2014)

Moving Atlas - Cracks in the armor


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 30, 2014)

Goldfrapp

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Mar 31, 2014)

Brand New Lover - Dead of Alive.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 31, 2014)

New Skrillex cd: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Mar 31, 2014)

Right now some tupac was listing to new kutt kalhun

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 31, 2014)

Rotten Hersy and Chocolate - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## adomol (Mar 31, 2014)

Cannibal  Corpse - Butchered At Birth

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 31, 2014)

adomol said:


> Cannibal  Corpse - Butchered At Birth
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My favorite Cannibal Corpse album! Not a big fan of George "Corpsegrinder" Fisher, so I like to stick to the Chris Barnes era.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------

Archspire






Great technical death metal. For fans of: Arkaik, The Faceless, and Necrophagist.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2014)

Some chillstep on pandora.com


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gojira - Born In Winter


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 31, 2014)

Happy-Pharell Williams

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shadowcore (Apr 1, 2014)

*A nice music track*

If you listen to it, you will regret being alive, because its so beautiful, you feel depressed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odfCTFPyZCo


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 1, 2014)

Very Relay Weekendish: 

YouTube Swisha House: Before Da Kappa 2k1: http://youtu.be/hCmR64STJaA

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Apr 1, 2014)

I so love this! And it does remind me of Secret Weapon/Flight somehow :/

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 1, 2014)

Disturbed - Another Way to Die  (its one of those mornings where i need to wake up  LOL)

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0.1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 1, 2014)

OneRepublic - Counting Stars


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 1, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ørjan Nilsen-Atchoo!(Original Mix)

That drop 

Sent from my Xperia E dual using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pball52998 (Apr 1, 2014)

CMND/CONTROL- deftones!!

Sent From My Rezound Running Sense 5. S-OFF


----------



## artouiros (Apr 1, 2014)

if you like instrumental, check nobody.one. a russian band with a really western sound


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 2, 2014)

D12

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Apr 2, 2014)

Epitaph/March for No Reason/Tomorrow and Tomorrow - King Crimson


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 2, 2014)

Iron - Within Temptation


----------



## MikeCriggs (Apr 4, 2014)

Four Year Strong











Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonna (Apr 4, 2014)

Avicii - Wake Me Up


----------



## MikeCriggs (Apr 4, 2014)

Guttural Secrete






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 4, 2014)

Hole

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 4, 2014)

Of Mice & Men - You Make Me Sick


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 5, 2014)

World's End Dancehall - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 5, 2014)

My wife and step-daughter both snoring and drooling on me   (in heaven)

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0.1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Apr 5, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> My wife and step-daughter both snoring and drooling on me   (in heaven)
> 
> Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0.1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Lol I wish my 17 month old son would still sleep while I hold him but alas he found out how to walk 9 months ago so all he wants to do now is walk Lol 

Get in shape- krayzie bone

Sent from my Omnirom powered Nexus 5


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 5, 2014)

lowsnamebrand said:


> Lol I wish my 17 month old son would still sleep while I hold him but alas he found out how to walk 9 months ago so all he wants to do now is walk Lol
> 
> Get in shape- krayzie bone
> 
> Sent from my Omnirom powered Nexus 5

Click to collapse



   ones 40... the others 13... i love it   LOL

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0.1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## tiniba (Apr 5, 2014)

*Avicci - Hey Brother*

Avicci - Hey Brother

---------- Post added 5th April 2014 at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was 4th April 2014 at 11:59 PM ----------

Avicci - You Make Me
Lorde - Royals


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 5, 2014)

NWA - Straight Outta Compton

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## edisile (Apr 5, 2014)

DROP DA BOMB!


----------



## TsunaH (Apr 5, 2014)

Witchcraft- Pendulum (Netsky Remix) 

Sent from me


----------



## jwiena (Apr 5, 2014)

Schoolboy Q - break the bank
From the Oxymoron album ( <- very good album)


----------



## tiniba (Apr 5, 2014)

Saulo Fernades - Raiz de Todo Bem 


(Made in Brazil)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 5, 2014)

Jack Off Jill - My Cat: http://youtu.be/r6-ZccfRrIo

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 5, 2014)

DevilDriver - Sail


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 5, 2014)

AWOLNATION - Sail

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 5, 2014)

Riir said:


> AWOLNATION - Sail
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Right after the cover of this song that I posted, haha


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 5, 2014)

Glory 3usi9 - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

Starduster - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## galaxys (Apr 6, 2014)

Satellites (Club Junkies Mix) - September


----------



## trell959 (Apr 6, 2014)

Volumes - Edge of the earth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

Bone Thugs N Harmony - Tha Crossroads

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 6, 2014)

Daan - housewife

Sent from my Xposed Nexus 7 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

The Notorious B.I.G - Juicy

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudejdog (Apr 6, 2014)

Riir said:


> The Notorious B.I.G - Juicy
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol big was a punk. One hit wonder

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 6, 2014)

thedudejdog said:


> Lol big was a punk. One hit wonder
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just let the guy/gal listen to whatever he/she wants. No one needs elitists like you telling everyone what's good and what isn't.

P.S.: Among Thieves - World Enders


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 6, 2014)

Offspring:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

Katy Perry ft. Juicy J - Dark Horse

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuuits (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuoritempo (Apr 7, 2014)

"Ignition", by Trivium. 

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 7, 2014)

Lorde - Royals





Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Apr 7, 2014)

Dreams (Deep Dish Club Mix) - Stevie Nicks


----------



## nuuits (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm Alive - Blind Guardian

Caught in an old cage
The system failed built up on lies
Now I see that I'm alone
In asylum's cage I'm left alone

I'm alive, my friend
I can feel the shadows everywhere
I'm alive
I left the shadows far behind me
Another one is waiting in the dark


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Apr 8, 2014)

Enemy - The Weeknd #XO




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 8, 2014)

50/50

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## leezrd (Apr 8, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> 50/50
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I assume you "leaning on that Texas drank" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ctown25 (Apr 8, 2014)

ScHoolboy Q - #BETiGOTSUMWEED


----------



## UnboundDemon (Apr 8, 2014)

Heaven and hell - Neon knights 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 - stock ROM, JB 4.3 - Rooted - Xposed framework


----------



## galaxys (Apr 9, 2014)

Love Stimulation (PVD remix) - Paul Van Dyk pres. Humate


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 9, 2014)

Big Moe: Barre Baby

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PBi2xWtEYII&feature=kp

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Scarling

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## leezrd (Apr 9, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> How'd you know?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Because I have "TELEPATHY"- by miles Kane (see how I answered you with out breaking incognito and going off topic of thread)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 9, 2014)

Aesthetics Crew:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tiniba (Apr 9, 2014)

Linkin Park - In The End


----------



## 1sin1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Klangkarusell - Sonnentanz


----------



## hamlettime (Apr 9, 2014)

American Football


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## joaaoalves (Apr 10, 2014)

Linkin Park - Breaking the habit


----------



## trascendence (Apr 10, 2014)

...


----------



## Nightbeat (Apr 10, 2014)

Pain - im going in

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Two-Breaths Walking - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## galaxys (Apr 10, 2014)

Catch My Fall (Remix Fix) - Billy Idol


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Apr 10, 2014)

Amazing, one of my favourite rock songs.

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Starduster - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 11, 2014)

August Burns Red - 40 Nights


----------



## galaxys (Apr 11, 2014)

Perspex Sex (Ewan Pearsons Hi-NGR Remix) - Freeform Five


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! - All Star


----------



## rico25new (Apr 12, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> That song is a guilty pleasure for me.
> It's video is fcking hilarious btw.. xD
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Lol true. Now i am relistening to chainbangin remix of it


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 13, 2014)

Chingo Bling:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## larspace (Apr 14, 2014)

Nicolas Dominique - Ascension
Inspiration for his songs might be something to get used to, but I like most of them just the same.


----------



## galaxys (Apr 14, 2014)

Sky Falls Down (DJ Shah Remix) - OceanLab


----------



## jupiter27 (Apr 14, 2014)

In the End -Linkin Park


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 14, 2014)

listening to: The Ramones Rock N Roll High School(heard it first from Tony hawks underground 2 gameboy advance and lol brings back memories)

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 14, 2014)

Scorpions -  Still Loving You

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Lovage:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 15, 2014)

my grandaughter cryin...

Sent from my Venomous Droid Blue Chrome Edition S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## LavLab (Apr 15, 2014)

Throbbing Gristle 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## TheArc (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2014)

Orange Crush - REM


----------



## galaxys (Apr 15, 2014)

Thinking of You (DeZrock Mixshow Edit) - Method & Tali


----------



## WatermelonMan (Apr 15, 2014)

leon lai - two faces under us


----------



## Seineken (Apr 16, 2014)

Epeak ft.Heartical Theos - Jungle iz Massive


----------



## Sor92 (Apr 16, 2014)

2pac- Thug 4 Life


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 16, 2014)

Summer idol - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 16, 2014)

Hooded Smoke:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kchannel9 (Apr 16, 2014)

The 1975

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## negrobembon (Apr 17, 2014)

Undressed by Kim Cesarion

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## megaancient (Apr 17, 2014)

August rigo - till it's over

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 17, 2014)

Once Upon a Me - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## JakeSmith (Apr 17, 2014)

Elliott Smith - Between The Bars


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 17, 2014)

Lew Hawk:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 17, 2014)

Parkway Drive - Sleight Of Hand


----------



## FlyingPotatoes (Apr 17, 2014)

Telemiscommunications - Deadmau5


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Gil Scott-Heron: "The Bottle"


----------



## galaxys (Apr 20, 2014)

Enjoy the Silence ( Revamped) - Depeche Mode


----------



## pball52998 (Apr 20, 2014)

Solar flare homicide?-emmure

Sent from my Rezound running PAC-Man with SENSE!! 4.4.2 S-OFF


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2014)

Nick Waterhoue "Is that clear?"


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 20, 2014)

Emmure - Solar Flare Homicide


----------



## sohebq (Apr 20, 2014)

Gernade by Bruno mars. 

Sent from Note 3 (The beauty & beast)


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 20, 2014)

Last Night, Good Night - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ETR174 (Apr 21, 2014)

Rollin' - Limp Bizkit

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## nadlar (Apr 21, 2014)

Muse - Muscle Museum, Undisclosed Desire, Madness :good:


----------



## devadip (Apr 21, 2014)

Bob Dylan---Like a rolling stone

inviato telepaticamente


----------



## kchannel9 (Apr 21, 2014)

Artaius G

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## S7SoSt (Apr 21, 2014)

Birchville Cat Motel - White Ground Elder, from "Beautiful Speck Triumph".


----------



## kreatonn (Apr 21, 2014)

Sidewinder - A7X  this song f*cking awesome !!

Sent from my ©Lovely® Xperia™ to global eyes


----------



## ETR174 (Apr 21, 2014)

kreatonn said:


> Sidewinder - A7X  this song f*cking awesome !!
> 
> Sent from my ©Lovely® Xperia™ to global eyes

Click to collapse



When I listened to A7X that was the one of my favorites. You know who plays the acoustic guitar in that song?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------

4 Words (To Choke Upon) - Bullet For My Valentine

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.8820 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sugar Maple - SuCh

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 21, 2014)

Mitch Hedburg

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ETR174 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my LG-LS970


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 22, 2014)

Into The Nothing by Breaking Benjamin 

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 22, 2014)

sunbriel said:


> Into The Nothing by Breaking Benjamin
> 
> Sent from my eXposed C6603

Click to collapse



Very nice. 

Sent from my Venomous Droid Blue Chrome Edition S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 22, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my Venomous Droid Blue Chrome Edition S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Agreed 

Game Over by Pornophonique

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## ETR174 (Apr 22, 2014)

I Will Not Bow - Breaking Benjamin

Sent from my LG-LS970


----------



## Okluzhion (Apr 22, 2014)

Uprising by Muse

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## ETR174 (Apr 22, 2014)

Determined - Mudvayne

Sent from my LG-LS970


----------



## Raxeller (Apr 22, 2014)

Andy The Core - The Cutter


----------



## kreatonn (Apr 22, 2014)

ETR174 said:


> When I listened to A7X that was the one of my favorites. You know who plays the acoustic guitar in that song?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Syn Gates and Zacky V.. my favourite guitarist 

Sent from my ©Lovely® Xperia™ to global eyes


----------



## igunisu (Apr 22, 2014)

Killing in the name of, ratm

Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 22, 2014)

I love this song! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Apr 23, 2014)

Matter of Time - Berlin (Terri Nunn)


----------



## watxaut (Apr 23, 2014)

King And Lionheart - Of Monsters And Men


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 23, 2014)

her name is" Dinda  " by Katon Bagaskara.


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 23, 2014)

5 people all calling other companies at the same time. NOISY! 

On my headphones: Invidia - Delain


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Apr 23, 2014)

Drake - Days in the east

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fantagec (Apr 23, 2014)

james arthur impossible


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 23, 2014)

Cherlene, K-Log

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jay Rock (Apr 24, 2014)

'Til We Die - Slipknot


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 24, 2014)

Slayer - Implode

It's a new single, and they are offering it free for download here


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 24, 2014)

Ron Korb - River Child (Kappa)


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 24, 2014)

"Da Da Da" by Trio


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 24, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> View attachment 2706359
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh I love Black Sabbath! 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDriftQueen (Apr 24, 2014)

*Hai!*

Justin Slipknot. :| is something though


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 24, 2014)

Among Thieves - World Enders


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yellow - Hatsune Miku
kz

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Vampireking (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm also listening to Slayer - Implode


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Apr 25, 2014)

Bleeding Mascara - Atreyu

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## chomsky101 (Apr 25, 2014)

drake - headlines


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ai Kotoba / Love Words - Hatsune Miku
Deco*27

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm Alive - Blind Guardian


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 25, 2014)

Iron Maiden - Fear of The Dark 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 25, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Iron Maiden - Fear of The Dark
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Best band in the world


----------



## kchannel9 (Apr 25, 2014)

In Poor Taste - All the Songs Mentioned in This Thread Are Terrible, from the Srsly Tho EP. 

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## Standis81 (Apr 25, 2014)

nightwish


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2014)

Nightmares on Wax - Now Is The Time


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Apr 25, 2014)

Absolute Zero - Stone Sour

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 25, 2014)

Lisa Jeschke said:


> Absolute Zero - Stone Sour
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5

Click to collapse



NICE

Sent from my Venomous Droid Blue Chrome Edition S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Venom0642 (Apr 25, 2014)

BURN Ellie Goulding






Sent From My Galaxy S4 SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 Running On New Deadly Venom v3.0.1 KitKat 4.4.2


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Apr 25, 2014)

Stalemate - Stone Sour

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## galaxys (Apr 26, 2014)

Go West (Farley & Heller mix) - PSB


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 26, 2014)

Tum Tum

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Apr 26, 2014)

Rather Be - Clean Bandit feat. Jess Glynne


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Apr 26, 2014)

Dead Memories - Slipknot

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Apr 27, 2014)

Both Ends Burning - Brian Ferry & Roxy Music


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2014)

The Shaolin Afronauts - Kilimanjaro



galaxys said:


> Both Ends Burning - Brian Ferry & Roxy Music

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


----------



## Kyxynox (Apr 27, 2014)

The Count Of Tuscany, Dream Theater

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## igunisu (Apr 27, 2014)

Alexander the great, iron maiden 

Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Alice human sacrifice - Meiko, Kaito, Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Len and Rin

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 27, 2014)

There's so much metal lately in this thread, that it makes me happy, haha 

P.S.: August Burns Red - Empire


----------



## niko22225 (Apr 27, 2014)

Attila - about that life

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yume Yume - Hatsune Miku
Deco*27

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

.
Andante - Hatsune Miku
Dixie Flatline

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Apr 27, 2014)

Insan3Lik3 feat. Temu - We Are The Robots 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Senior_Limpio (Apr 27, 2014)

Tell Me Baby -  Red Hot Chili Peppers 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Last night, Good night - Hatsune Miku
kz

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 28, 2014)

Frayser Boy

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 28, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> Best band in the world

Click to collapse








Pink Floyd -  Comfortably Numb

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReX-Hell2heAven (Apr 28, 2014)

*You and I*

One Direction -- You and I...check it out ...awsomm video song:laugh:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2014)

ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> One Direction -- You and I...check it out ...awsomm video song:laugh:

Click to collapse


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 28, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my Xposed Nexus 7


----------



## hamlettime (Apr 28, 2014)

listening to podcast zzzz


----------



## vocado (Apr 29, 2014)

One Direction - Story of my life


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 29, 2014)

New Ziggy Marley CD:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sinplanbsoft (Apr 29, 2014)

Beachwood Sparks
They are great!!


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Kickin it with some ol skool Beasties 

Sent from my Stock Rooted NC1 S4 (team: @Muniz_r @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 29, 2014)

DevilDriver - I Could Care Less


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 29, 2014)

Imagination Forest - IA

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## netuddmeg (Apr 29, 2014)

Gucci Mane - Servin'


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 29, 2014)

The Amity Affliction - R.I.P. Bon


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ayano's Happiness Theory - IA
Jin / Teki-P

T^T

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mikee50 said:


> Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-N7100

Click to collapse



great album

Sent from my Stock Rooted NC1 S4 (team: @Muniz_r @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 30, 2014)

letlive. - Banshee (Ghost Fame)


----------



## lowsnamebrand (Apr 30, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> great album
> 
> Sent from my Stock Rooted NC1 S4 (team: @Muniz_r @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Agreed amazing from beginning to end

Sent from my Omnirom powered Nexus 5


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Apr 30, 2014)

The Crimson - Atreyu

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 1, 2014)

Coolio:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kchannel9 (May 1, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> Coolio:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sweet

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## simonbigwave (May 1, 2014)

"heaven sent"  by INXS.  (Rip Michael Hutchinson my old school mate.)


----------



## ShadowLea (May 1, 2014)

Within Temptation - Let Us Burn - Hydra 2014.


----------



## aniket.lamba (May 1, 2014)

#Stupidfacedd - Wallpaper


----------



## b0ttas (May 1, 2014)

*Music 'O'*

Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit


----------



## kchannel9 (May 1, 2014)

The dopest f***ing sound ever: http://soundcloud.com/datsik/datsik-bar9-droid

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## wioleta1501 (May 1, 2014)

Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal
Bon Jovi - Have a nice day


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2014)

しましょ！ (Shimasho!) - 桃音モモ (Momone Momo)

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

iNSaNiTY - SF-A2 Miki and Kaito

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 2, 2014)

Mazzy Star:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lejkabasz (May 2, 2014)

Tool
:thumbup:


----------



## TheDawid (May 2, 2014)

*Music*

Zedd - Find You <3


----------



## plegdroid (May 2, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Daniolki (May 2, 2014)

Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 2, 2014)

What We Do - Korn

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## jakajuka (May 2, 2014)

La bush-Be my lover


----------



## Frant1c (May 2, 2014)

di.fm


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2014)

Fitzpleasure - Alt-JΔ


----------



## simonbigwave (May 3, 2014)

Lisa Jeschke said:


> What We Do - Korn
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5

Click to collapse



+1. (Korn always good) .


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2014)

Disturbed - Striken

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 3, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> +1. (Korn always good) .

Click to collapse



Yes I agree.  

Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - Metallica

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## commencal661 (May 3, 2014)

Martyr Defiled - Lvcifer

They dropped a new album this Monday, and it's effin' epic


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 4, 2014)

Biophaze Records

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (May 4, 2014)

Alive (Alucard Mix) - Solarscape


----------



## oddtiki (May 4, 2014)

Avicii - Addicted To You

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tr1b4l (May 4, 2014)

Tercsab - Promo mix in PrimeFM.April :good:


----------



## Demonchild (May 4, 2014)

Iggy Azalea - Fancy


----------



## Poland_Developers (May 4, 2014)

Aly & Fila - Mysteries Unfold (Uplifting Mix)


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 4, 2014)

Doomsday - Atreyu


----------



## nismofan25 (May 4, 2014)

R3HAB & DEORRO - Flashlight


----------



## Vyper512 (May 4, 2014)

Seinabo Sey - Younger (Kygo Remix) 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2014)

Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd


----------



## kevp75 (May 5, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



NICE!

Sent from my Stock Rooted NC1 S4 (team: @Muniz_r @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 5, 2014)

Just turned on pandora and pat benatar hit me with your best shot started blaring out over Bon Jovi radio lol

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 5, 2014)

Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (May 5, 2014)

Bob Marley ft. The Notorious B.I.G. - Hold Ya Head

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 6, 2014)

Nirvana

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tnargwoxow (May 6, 2014)

I've been back on Amanda Palmer and The Red Paintings


----------



## oddtiki (May 6, 2014)

Damian Marley - Welcome to Jamrock

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (May 6, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1. REM good.

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

"free software song"  by free software organization and Richard stallman http://www.anonymousvideo.eu/hackers-you-will-be-free.html


----------



## foxwsp (May 6, 2014)

Anybody here listens to Tech N9ne  ?


----------



## Tnargwoxow (May 6, 2014)

Oteiza said:


> One republic - Counting Stars

Click to collapse



Niiice - I'd forgotten about them


----------



## mohamedrashad (May 6, 2014)

Any little monsters here? Gaga fans 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (May 6, 2014)

mohamedrashad said:


> Any little monsters here? Gaga fans
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I like the Do What You Want song. 


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (May 6, 2014)

Windows XP Login Sound - Microsoft

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Okluzhion (May 6, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Windows XP Login Sound - Microsoft
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Best stuff ever. Much wow. Very like.


Purple Heart by Sabaton


Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 7, 2014)

foxwsp said:


> Anybody here listens to Tech N9ne  ?

Click to collapse



Most definitely: 
Riot Maker


Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tnargwoxow (May 7, 2014)

I am currently stuck in an elevator, been here an hour... I am currently listening to soul crushing polyphonic jazz...


----------



## F4uzan (May 7, 2014)

Tnargwoxow said:


> I am currently stuck in an elevator, been here an hour... I am currently listening to soul crushing polyphonic jazz...

Click to collapse



That's bad...

Anyway, back to the topic.

Currently listening to :

Muse - Starlight

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## MikeCriggs (May 7, 2014)

The new Animals as Leader album.






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedrashad (May 7, 2014)

Anyone heard Epica's new album, Quantum Enigma? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> NICE!
> 
> Sent from my Stock Rooted NC1 S4 (team: @Muniz_r @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Thanks, I get high on that track

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 7, 2014)

Nightmare - I Am War

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jules10 (May 7, 2014)

Chinese Man - I've got that tune


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 7, 2014)

foxwsp said:


> Anybody here listens to Tech N9ne  ?

Click to collapse



Absolute Power:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kchannel9 (May 7, 2014)

Navene K - Human Design (feat. Evan Brewer) on SoundCloud
http://soundcloud.com/navene-k/human-design-feat-evan-brewer

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## LavLab (May 8, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Tr1b4l (May 8, 2014)

Digitally Imported - Drum'n'Bass
playing : dj sosei - liquid radio 77


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2014)

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 8, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> View attachment 2732647
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome 


What I've Done - Linkin Park

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## simonbigwave (May 9, 2014)

"Bizarre Love Triangle " by New Order.


----------



## kchannel9 (May 9, 2014)

Why's there no Thumbs Up/Thanks in this thread?

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 9, 2014)

There are no thanks in off-topic.

The birthday massacre:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kchannel9 (May 9, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> There are no thanks in off-topic.
> 
> The birthday massacre:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



"thanks"

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## F4uzan (May 9, 2014)

Samsung - Over the horizon 

#F4UZAN


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 9, 2014)

Swishahouse: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (May 9, 2014)

"let it go"  from Frozen.  (dont ask me why.. its on the tv now)


----------



## phonesauze (May 9, 2014)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Zenderable (May 9, 2014)

Metallica - The Master of Puppets


----------



## kevp75 (May 9, 2014)

phonesauze said:


> Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



NICE

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




MrZender said:


> Metallica - The Master of Puppets

Click to collapse



LOL    me too!

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Sfuma (May 11, 2014)

http://m.soundcloud.com/mrsfuma

I9300 [GALAXY S5 mini ROM v8]


----------



## galaxys (May 11, 2014)

Alone (Jonny Budz Extended Remix) - Kim Sozzi


----------



## lowsnamebrand (May 11, 2014)

phonesauze said:


> Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



I was listening to that album earlier in traffic

40 oz to freedom sublime

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## donkeyhigh (May 11, 2014)

Weird Al Yankowich - White and Nerdy

Found it in the YouTube thread. Not all that funny. Kinda tired of Weird Al.


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 11, 2014)

Jack off Jill
Strawberry Gashes:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 11, 2014)

Clean Sheets - Atreyu

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 13, 2014)

Triple Six:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (May 13, 2014)

My Generation - The Who


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 14, 2014)

Young Buck:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xSkyFlasherx (May 14, 2014)

*Carnifex-hell choose me*


----------



## FireWall123 (May 14, 2014)

SPICE - Kagamine Len

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Sux0r (May 14, 2014)

Bob Sinclair - What i want


----------



## placebo1978 (May 14, 2014)

Bon Marley - Is this love


----------



## Raeigis (May 14, 2014)

Spheric universe experience - 3rd type

A really good french group 

Envoyé de mon Xperia Neo V en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (May 14, 2014)

Tool - "Jambi"






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (May 15, 2014)

Make-Up Sex (Claude Le Gache Mixshow) - Clear Static


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 15, 2014)

Lil Wyte:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (May 15, 2014)

Stone Sour - Tumult

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## commencal661 (May 15, 2014)

LastDayHere - Transcendence
Just came back from their concert. Best time in a long while, and the guys are super awesome


----------



## Raeigis (May 15, 2014)

Radiohead - climbing up the walls
Love OK computer album 

Envoyé de mon Xperia Neo V en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (May 16, 2014)

Force 10 - Rush


----------



## kchannel9 (May 16, 2014)

My awesome floaty grimey sloppy tight uber super underground internet mega mix: 
 'The Right One' Mega Mix [bartonmusicxBWWWOYSxArtaiusGxmuiresxBassnectarxClassixxxSpitzLangxsbtrkt] by kchannel9 on SoundCloud
http://soundcloud.com/kchannel9/the-right-one-super-ultra-mega-mix

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## twistedillutions (May 16, 2014)

Just got this about to listen to it. 
Other artists im also listening to
Conejo
Robbs the one
Zapata the ghost 
Logic 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raeigis (May 16, 2014)

Whitesnake - still of the night

Envoyé de mon Xperia Neo V en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shevill88 (May 16, 2014)

Jaane Kyon - from the movie Dil Chahta Hai


----------



## aero26 (May 17, 2014)

1 on 1 by Zacardi Cortez. Not a big fan.


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2014)

Plug in baby - Muse


----------



## alcarin7 (May 17, 2014)

Muse - Undisclosed Desires


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 17, 2014)

Wait For You - Atreyu

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## kevp75 (May 18, 2014)

Zhaitan - Jeremy Soule - Guild Wars 2 Soundtrack

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




Lisa Jeschke said:


> Wait For You - Atreyu
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Sweet!







El greco00 said:


> Now Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime

Click to collapse



one of my all time favorite stories 

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## galaxys (May 18, 2014)

Schools Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## F4uzan (May 18, 2014)

I Get Around - The Beach Boys

#F4UZAN


----------



## FireWall123 (May 18, 2014)

Hello/How are you? - Hatsune Miku Append soft

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Raeigis (May 18, 2014)

Slipknot - Pulse of the Maggot

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rafael42 (May 18, 2014)

Burn the World - Eye of the Enemy

\m/ D5503 \m/


----------



## Omnimbus (May 18, 2014)

Cold in May - Halo of the gone  ^.^


----------



## circuit1 (May 19, 2014)

man mast magan


----------



## kevp75 (May 19, 2014)

2 of the most beautiful women in the world snoring while laying on my chest ^-^

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Raeigis (May 19, 2014)

System of a down - cigaro

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 19, 2014)

Krewella - Alive


----------



## commencal661 (May 19, 2014)

Danckan said:


> i'm now was listening the tv, now i see himym

Click to collapse



wut?


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 19, 2014)

With You - Linkin Park

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## galaxys (May 20, 2014)

You're Lost Little Girl (album Strange Days) - The Doors (Robbie Krieger;John Densmore;Jim Morrison;Ray Manzarek)


----------



## circuit1 (May 20, 2014)

najane hawaaon mein bitha ke le chalun, tu hi tu meri dost hai


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 20, 2014)

Offspring

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 20, 2014)

Until it's gone-LP

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## paper13579 (May 20, 2014)

The TV


----------



## galaxys (May 21, 2014)

Atomic (Diddy Remix) - Blondie (Deb Harry)


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 21, 2014)

Hooded Smoke: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 21, 2014)

Dubstep

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## libraraleleo (May 21, 2014)

el sol no regresa  -   la quinta estacion


----------



## Stuart Little (May 21, 2014)

Say something christina aquilera!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 21, 2014)

Circus Monster - CUL ( V.cover)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## simonbigwave (May 21, 2014)

"Whole Lotta Love"...  of course by...  Led Zeppelin


----------



## Don_Rob (May 21, 2014)

Pharrell - Happy (finally getting quite tired of that song)


----------



## Dirk (May 21, 2014)

The Stone Roses - Waterfall


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 21, 2014)

Papercut - Linkin Park


----------



## Stuart Little (May 21, 2014)

Don_Rob said:


> Pharrell - Happy (finally getting quite tired of that song)

Click to collapse



That song is just to much on the radio stations.
The song is great but it's just to popular and now i'm tired  

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Don_Rob (May 21, 2014)

Lisa Jeschke said:


> Papercut - Linkin Park

Click to collapse



Was just listening to that yesterday [emoji1]


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2014)

Epica - We Will Take You With Us


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 21, 2014)

Don_Rob said:


> Was just listening to that yesterday [emoji1]

Click to collapse



?  

In The End - Linkin Park

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## Squaqquerello (May 21, 2014)

Nella pancia dello squalo - Salmo


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 22, 2014)

Crunchy Black:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iccolatte (May 22, 2014)

2NE1 - Come Back Home


----------



## galaxys (May 22, 2014)

Transylvania Boogie - Frank Zappa (Chunga's Revenge)


----------



## mse_uk (May 22, 2014)

Elysium 80 by Derek Saunders and it's keeping me same at the minute...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Raeigis (May 22, 2014)

40 Below Summer - Power Tool

Envoyé de mon MT11i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

Countdown - Hardwell

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (May 22, 2014)

"Stairway to Heaven" Led Zeppelin


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

Staygold - Wallpaper

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## galaxys (May 23, 2014)

Warp City (Alternate Mix; Heavy Industrial) - Ministry


----------



## simonbigwave (May 23, 2014)

"like a rolling stone"  Dylan


----------



## kchannel9 (May 23, 2014)

http://m.soundcloud.com/riffraff/riff-raff-tropical-vacation

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## smallhorsey (May 23, 2014)

A lot of different things. Can't stand 0815 pop from the radio ... way too much synthesizer magic in there ... I mean come one ... anyone can sound the "singer" if 
1) The song was written for you
2) The tune was written for you
3) The words were written for you
4) Your voice is "blurred" into the song

Sadly we hear a lot of this ... and I don't want to get started on the sense or meanings of those songs ...

That aside  there are some good bands. I like singers that are defined ... that sound different ... It does not have to be the perfect pitch or anything ... just different is good. If you listen to a song and can pinpoint the band by the style of the song ... (and not because you know the song or have heard it before) ... then it is a good song


----------



## iodev (May 23, 2014)

I only listen to concerts written by:


Bach
Vivaldi


----------



## FireWall123 (May 23, 2014)

Light Song - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Stuart Little (May 23, 2014)

Encore - i thougt Hardwell...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## COJR3 (May 24, 2014)

Audioslave - be yourself


----------



## ccr_2108 (May 24, 2014)

Sir Sly - Ghost


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 24, 2014)

Lonely - Atreyu

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## shadowcore (May 24, 2014)

Hell march


----------



## warface123 (May 24, 2014)

Wildstylez Lights go out [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 24, 2014)

Tanz der Teufel - Böhse Onkelz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## FireWall123 (May 24, 2014)

Summer Idol - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (May 24, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2014)

Jordanian rock anyone?


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 25, 2014)

Mitch Hedberg:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 25, 2014)

Beck -- where it's at

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (May 25, 2014)

Martyr Defiled - No Morality


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2014)

Angle Eyes - Roxy Music


----------



## warface123 (May 26, 2014)

Bass Modulators Let Me See Ya

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (May 26, 2014)

Anyone heard of Angels EP by Crywolf? Damn pretty feelsy album, and it is by far one of my most favorite, simply the combination between hard Dubstep and the relaxing rhythm and vocals... Pretty interesting for real, sure helps to relax 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## simonbigwave (May 26, 2014)

"Avalon" by Roxy Music


----------



## warface123 (May 26, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Anyone heard of Angels EP by Crywolf? Damn pretty feelsy album, and it is by far one of my most favorite, simply the combination between hard Dubstep and the relaxing rhythm and vocals... Pretty interesting for real, sure helps to relax
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You have a spotify link for it?
Or sounds cloud?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (May 26, 2014)

warface123 said:


> You have a spotify link for it?
> Or sounds cloud?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://m.soundcloud.com/crywolf

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ETR174 (May 26, 2014)

Dead But Rising - Volbeat

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (May 26, 2014)

Chunk! No, Captain Chunk! - All Star


----------



## dengeniul (May 26, 2014)

Linkin Park - No More Sorrow


----------



## ArmorD (May 26, 2014)

A7X - A Little Piece of Heaven. Disgusting lyrics but still lovr this song 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2014)

Trap based music

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakeuten (May 26, 2014)

Lady Gaga- ARTPOP

sent from a stock AT&T Galaxy S III LTE


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2014)

Helicopter - Martin Garrix

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (May 27, 2014)

Bizarre Love Triangle (live at Reading) - New Order


----------



## rfperdana (May 27, 2014)

Imagine dragon - radioactive


----------



## kchannel9 (May 27, 2014)

rfperdana said:


> Imagine dragon - radioactive

Click to collapse



Yuck

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

Say something - Christina aguilera

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jay Rock (May 27, 2014)

Join The Ranks - Rise Against 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

Billboard Remix May

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## leomd333 (May 27, 2014)

Angra! :victory:


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

Top 40 house

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Rock (May 28, 2014)

Head Like A Hole - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2014)

Space Oddity (Mitty Mix) - David Bowie ft. Kristen Wiig

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 28, 2014)

Boondox:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheInfamousRenny (May 28, 2014)

Doomsday Machine - Far too loud


----------



## Stuart Little (May 28, 2014)

Alive - Krewella

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thevinh.btr (May 29, 2014)

your love is a lie - Simple Plan:good:


----------



## eu_sito (May 29, 2014)

Dark horse :good:


----------



## fgaurano (May 29, 2014)

All of Me - John Legend


----------



## kevp75 (May 29, 2014)

fgaurano said:


> All of Me - John Legend

Click to collapse



me too 

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Stock NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## eu_sito (May 29, 2014)

Bang bang will.i.am

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 29, 2014)

Plastic Voice - Hatsune Miku
Tilt-six 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## eu_sito (May 29, 2014)

Californiacation - Red hot chilli pepers

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brkk620 (May 29, 2014)

Duman(best rock band in Turkey) - seviyorsan inaniyorsan


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 29, 2014)

Doomsday - Atreyu

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## puma2265 (May 29, 2014)

Deadmau5 - Ghosts n Stuff


----------



## msfrox (May 29, 2014)

Linkin park


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (May 29, 2014)

msfrox said:


> Linkin park

Click to collapse



Me too ?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## Thisismyringtone (May 30, 2014)

ADHD Radio


----------



## Stuart Little (May 30, 2014)

Radio now

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 30, 2014)

Archie Lee. Mista Masta. Found the whole album on YouTube: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## diimentio (May 30, 2014)

enema of the state


----------



## galaxys (May 31, 2014)

I Go Crazy (Giuseppe D.'s Radio Edit) - D.H.T.


----------



## ETR174 (May 31, 2014)

Still Counting - Volbeat

Sent from My LG-LS970


----------



## Ragkhuza (May 31, 2014)

Days Are Numbered - Black Veil Brides


----------



## ArmorD (May 31, 2014)

Metallica - Orion

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbalt (May 31, 2014)

I am listening to Hooligan Boi Cino - Worst Behavior Freestyle (Let Me Talk 2 U). You can listen to it here = https://soundcloud.com/hooliganboicino/worst-behavior-freestyle-let-me-talk-2-u


----------



## TheArc (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## LavLab (Jun 1, 2014)

Celtic Frost 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## galaxys (Jun 1, 2014)

Come Fly Away (Soha & Adam K Remix) - Benny Benassi feat. Channing


----------



## ETR174 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sent from My LG-LS970


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Jun 1, 2014)

The weeknd-im good

HIT EM WIT DAT FLEX


----------



## ETR174 (Jun 1, 2014)

Faith No More - Epic

Sent from My LG-LS970


----------



## graysk1978 (Jun 2, 2014)

jovanotti - tempo


----------



## ETR174 (Jun 2, 2014)

Staind - Paper Jesus

Sent from My LG-LS970


----------



## kchannel9 (Jun 2, 2014)

The audio of episode 12 of Cosmos, while I watch it and eat broccoli

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## megaancient (Jun 2, 2014)

Angel with a shotgun - The Cab 
Angel with a shotgun - The Cab nightcore version

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ai Kotoba - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Jun 3, 2014)

The fan on my dad's junk HP netbook. Sounds like an airplane. 

>>>Sent from my homebuilt TARDIS running Android 4.4... or maybe it's a Kindle Fire HD running Cyanogenmod 11<<<


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> The fan on my dad's junk HP netbook. Sounds like an airplane.
> 
> >>>Sent from my homebuilt TARDIS running Android 4.4... or maybe it's a Kindle Fire HD running Cyanogenmod 11<<<

Click to collapse



lol

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly GoldenEye NC1 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Sven196 (Jun 3, 2014)

B.B. King


----------



## g33kparineeti (Jun 3, 2014)

You & I...:angel:


----------



## Sven196 (Jun 3, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> lol
> 
> Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly GoldenEye NC1 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 4, 2014)

Nirvana:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sven196 said:


>

Click to collapse



My server sounds the same when it boots.

4 Quad Core Xeon processors, all with seperate heatpipes and fans'll do it :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------

Beautiful Gils - Van Halen


----------



## FridolinRAW (Jun 4, 2014)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 4, 2014)

FridolinRAW said:


> Metallica - Master of Puppets

Click to collapse



nice!

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly GoldenEye NC1 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## LavLab (Jun 4, 2014)

Suicide 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ETR174 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sent from My LG-LS970


----------



## devito00 (Jun 4, 2014)

AC/DC   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 4, 2014)

Remote Control - Kagamine Len and Rin

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android300ZX (Jun 5, 2014)

*** Watch Audition First***

*Artist: Max Milner
*

*Songs: *
Man Overboard
Different Lens
While I'm Young
Killing Time

Highly recommend listening to him. He's amazing. He was a contestant on The Voice UK.

*Here's his awesome audition: *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu3mN8-XgNA

*Awesome Battle Round:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hva1zMzGRzk&feature=kp


----------



## A_Troll_ (Jun 5, 2014)

Memphis May Fire - Speechless.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

Wk 2010 song

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

Radio

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

Waka waka 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DarkNate34 (Jun 5, 2014)

Dresta Give it up for Compton


Sent from my One X+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DarkNate34 (Jun 5, 2014)

Classic Gangsta Rap
Eazy-E Luv 4 Dem Gangsta'z

Sent from my One X+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

Radio

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2014)

Loser - Beck


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 7, 2014)

Choppaholix:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Geo8 (Jun 7, 2014)

Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs - Household Goods


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2014)

Coma Black - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 8, 2014)

Marilyn Manson & Trent Reznor: http://youtu.be/5L340enpj_w

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jarosekk (Jun 8, 2014)

Empire Of The Sun - We Are The People


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

Radio

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vmaster88 (Jun 8, 2014)

Finger Eleven - Paralyzer


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

Houseeeee

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jun 8, 2014)

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 9, 2014)

birds chripin... fire cracklin... beer chuggin 

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Stock NC1 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## LJ6782 (Jun 9, 2014)

Trampled by Turtles - Victory on Xbox Music


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 9, 2014)

Radio

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## EmKaPL (Jun 9, 2014)

Mike Oldfield Tubular Beats

Wysłane z mojego GT-N7100


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 9, 2014)

Whitechapel - Our Endless War


----------



## onesvip (Jun 10, 2014)

W.A.S.P.


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 10, 2014)

The Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 10, 2014)

Chingo Bling:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hackmod (Jun 10, 2014)

To the frogs in my pond.....


----------



## Joyarup (Jun 10, 2014)

Seven Lions - Keep it close ft.Keril :laugh:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 10, 2014)

Radio

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BrianLester (Jun 10, 2014)

8tracks mix :laugh:


----------



## manolixgt (Jun 10, 2014)

Reggaeton at Pandora :silly:


----------



## LavLab (Jun 10, 2014)

D.A.F.

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 10, 2014)

That song of A Great Big World - Christina Aguilera.
I forgot the track name

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------

It was say something 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Angerfist-Streetfighter .


Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## spinnersp (Jun 11, 2014)

anything from Seether


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 11, 2014)

Monster by imagine dragons

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jun 11, 2014)

Pomegranate Tiger - "Stars"







For fans of Animals as Leaders and Scale the Summit

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## beratguneri (Jun 11, 2014)

Burzum - War

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jarosekk (Jun 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hui5xYZvU8


----------



## HatRiGt (Jun 12, 2014)

Kochadiyaan - spb

Sent from my A116 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JudasOYE (Jun 12, 2014)

Shania Twain - Youre still the One

Sent from my COLOSSUS™ 4.0.0605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## StaticBlaze (Jun 12, 2014)

*Show Me A Miracle* - Klaxons


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Radio

---> Hit Thanks If You Like My Post <---


----------



## TheArc (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Still radio 

---> Hit Thanks If You Like My Post <---


----------



## DarkNate34 (Jun 12, 2014)

View attachment 2794008

Sent from my One X+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Alexander2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

DJ Primas - Summer Collection @ (Belka & Strelka)


----------



## Jokerank-4PDA (Jun 12, 2014)

Pharrell Williams - Happy :laugh:


----------



## pball52998 (Jun 12, 2014)

Children of Decadence-Children of Bodom :3 I love melodic death metal ?


Sent from my HTC M8 Running Viper. S-OFF.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Radio


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2014)

E.D.E.N. - Yuzuki Yukari

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Xite ( Music Channel on TV )


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 12, 2014)

Led Zeppelin - No Quarter Live

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Deadly Venom NE5 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Krewella - Alive


----------



## Alexander2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Deuce – America


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Radio of course

---> Hit Thanks If You Like My Post <---


----------



## Alexander2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

PH Electro – Run Away (Original Extended Mix)


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Xiteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

---> Hit Thanks If You Like My Post <---


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Daughter of Evil - Kagamine Rin
Followed by
Servant of Evil - Kagamine Len

Mother Of The Heavenly Yard

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 13, 2014)

Scarling:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Jun 13, 2014)

Over Under Sideways Down - The Yardbirds


----------



## hanisod (Jun 13, 2014)

Joyarup said:


> Seven Lions - Keep it close ft.Keril :laugh:

Click to collapse



Dude, I absolutely love that guy! Worlds Apart by him is AMAZING!!!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------







Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Radioooo

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## Joyarup (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah He is really awesome... Love those beats and melodic background


----------



## Darxe (Jun 13, 2014)

Hollywood undead - Undeas

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Xiteeeeee

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## kchannel9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Artaius G on SoundCloud

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900


----------



## hanisod (Jun 14, 2014)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## galaxys (Jun 15, 2014)

Changes - David Bowie


----------



## StinkyToilet (Jun 15, 2014)

Linkin Park - Until It's Gone
Currently creating an IRS with that song


----------



## ch1p (Jun 15, 2014)

Evanescence – Exodus


----------



## joycerhaslett (Jun 15, 2014)

*best song for today*

dance with my father,,,,, happy fathers day to all father in the world,,,, i am just chatting while ago to my father using chatwing live chat..


----------



## Targzip (Jun 15, 2014)

In Flames - Only for the Weak


----------



## CipherC233 (Jun 16, 2014)

The obnoxiously loud and annoying hum of an AC unit.
Other than that I am listening to Radioactive - Imagine Dragons.


----------



## Exod1us (Jun 16, 2014)

Rock, hard rock and techno


----------



## SANTUMIL (Jun 16, 2014)

Changes -2PAC


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 17, 2014)

Carol Elizabeth Jones:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Omar1c (Jun 18, 2014)

Blow by Tyler the Creator

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DrMrLuigi (Jun 18, 2014)

Tyler is the best [emoji2]

Gesendet von meinem P6-U06 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jun 18, 2014)

Runaway - Linkin Park

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Magnituder (Jun 19, 2014)

Amel Mathlouthi-Naci en Palestina


----------



## vhngu930 (Jun 19, 2014)

All of Me- John Legend


----------



## Nikooe01 (Jun 19, 2014)

Falcon Punch - Razhiel


----------



## manolixgt (Jun 19, 2014)

rihanna - what's my name


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 20, 2014)

Watermat - bullit

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## BrianLester (Jun 20, 2014)

Rather Be Clean Bandit feat. Jess Glynne :laugh:


----------



## _dknight (Jun 20, 2014)

Sarah Blaine - Never Get To Heaven


----------



## traceless (Jun 20, 2014)

Still YDG'N - Of Mice & Men


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 20, 2014)

Love this one!





Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesneork (Jun 20, 2014)

TIESTO!


----------



## vice86 (Jun 20, 2014)

Edward Bradshaw - They Hit Without Warning...off Epic Action & Adventure Vol 11...i'm a trailer music nerd.


----------



## SwagKash (Jun 20, 2014)

Modjo - Lady (Hear Me Tonight)


----------



## Makuuu1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Inna-Cola song


----------



## Kalinke (Jun 20, 2014)

arch enemy!


----------



## Prometheus_ (Jun 20, 2014)

The Hunting Party - Linkin Park


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 20, 2014)

Kidneythieves:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Jun 20, 2014)

Neno Itome (Original Mix) - Marksun & Brian


----------



## Con12 (Jun 21, 2014)

iLLest Mother****er Alive - JAYZ - KANYE WEST


----------



## broodplank1337 (Jun 21, 2014)

Prepare yourself for the opposite of mainstream.. 

1. Breakcore (suitable for some people)





2. Speedcore (suitable only for lovers of extreme music genres)


----------



## vaio286 (Jun 21, 2014)

Semi Charmed Life - Third Eye Blind


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 21, 2014)

Ben Howard - Keep your head up https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADP65wbBUpc


----------



## bodom_hc (Jun 21, 2014)

Black tongue

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 21, 2014)

Radio

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 21, 2014)

Kidneythieves

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 21, 2014)

YouTube Mix:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sherri (Jun 22, 2014)

Danger Danger - I Still Think About You: http://youtu.be/id1Po8ryJrU

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAutumn (Jun 22, 2014)

Foreigner - Long Long Way From Home
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u10G_zHFXcQ


----------



## theErock (Jun 22, 2014)

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## Reinvented (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm listening to my own music. 

http://iamreinvented.bandcamp.com/album/uno

(It's free)


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2014)

WOOOOOOO BARELY ALIVE 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 22, 2014)

Eminem - Rap God (I dunno, what Eminem said right now)

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 22, 2014)

Suriwikufu by Aural Vampire 

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## darksideon (Jun 22, 2014)

Ed Sheeren - i see fire

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Inv3stiG4Te (Jun 22, 2014)

Once Lydian - Andrew Bayer


----------



## Stan Derksen (Jun 22, 2014)

http://www.di.fm/ - Underground Techno channel.


----------



## neurofrank (Jun 22, 2014)

Death - Misanthrope


----------



## Reinvented (Jun 22, 2014)

My own music!

I make:
House
Progressive House
Electro
Trap
and Hip-Hop beats

listen to and download all of my albums, EPs and singles here:
http://iamreinvented.bandcamp.com/

you can pay $0 or more


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 23, 2014)

Radio

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## droidx8 (Jun 23, 2014)

I get off - Halestorm


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 23, 2014)

Radio

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 23, 2014)

I Am Reinvented - Introvert : Breaking Space (Really good one, you should try it)

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## SwagKash (Jun 23, 2014)

Pitbull - We are One (Ole Ola) on Spotify


----------



## AdrianSC (Jun 23, 2014)

Reso - War Machine on YouTube!


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 23, 2014)

I could be the one -avicii and nicky romero

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## anhsirk (Jun 23, 2014)

Every Breath You Take -sting

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Desert Rose -sting

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

Shape of My Heart


----------



## zaklav (Jun 23, 2014)

The Tek 0122: Be Offended


----------



## anhsirk (Jun 23, 2014)

Roxanne

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

Message in a Bottle

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------

Saint Agnes and the Burning Train

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

Don't Stand So Close to Me

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

Moon Over Bourbon Street

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------

Wrapped Around Your Finger

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

Bring On the Night / When the World Is Running Down You Make the Best of What's Still Around


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jun 24, 2014)

Coheed and Cambria






Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 24, 2014)

Radio

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## anhsirk (Jun 24, 2014)

Dido -White flag


----------



## StaticBlaze (Jun 25, 2014)

anhsirk said:


> Dido -White flag

Click to collapse


----------



## galaxys (Jun 25, 2014)

Stand Back - Stevie Nicks


----------



## MrShigs (Jun 25, 2014)

Atmosphere


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 25, 2014)

Chingo Bling: Bars

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## indigo501 (Jun 25, 2014)

Afu-Ra & Perverted Monks - Doin It


----------



## sensatti (Jun 25, 2014)

Jazzy belle -  Outkast

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## chocobain (Jun 26, 2014)

Now listening to:

Eric Clapton - Change the world


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 26, 2014)

chocobain said:


> Now listening to:
> 
> Eric Clapton - Change the world

Click to collapse



Save The World ~ Zedd Remix!
http://open.spotify.com/track/5ZwTAZe3enscONgoMKTd9Y


----------



## dragos281993 (Jun 26, 2014)

Check this one guys: Above and Beyond feat. Zoe Johnson - love is not enough.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 26, 2014)

Outkast:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rbertoche (Jun 27, 2014)

Villa Lobos - Choros n. 3 (Picapau/Woodpecker)


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

Radio


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2014)

Flight -Tristam & Braken

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Radio

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## LavLab (Jul 1, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ekrunch (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm exercising the home theater a little. 

DJ Baby Anne - Circuit Breaker


----------



## azoller1 (Jul 1, 2014)

the scorpions


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 1, 2014)

azoller1 said:


> the scorpions

Click to collapse



kickin it 80's style.  [emoji12]

Rockin' it from my Smartly GoldenEye 35 NF1 (muchas gracias:* @iB4STiD @loganfarrell @muniz_ri @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699* @iB4STiD) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Check me out online @ http://kevin.pirnie.us


----------



## azoller1 (Jul 1, 2014)

i love the 80's, 90's music, a lot better than the garbage we have today, haha


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 1, 2014)

Rockin' it from my Smartly GoldenEye 35 NF1 (muchas gracias:* @iB4STiD @loganfarrell @muniz_ri @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699* @iB4STiD) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Check me out online @ http://kevin.pirnie.us


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Radio

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## LikeATattoo (Jul 1, 2014)

An End Weight by HRVRD (formerly Harvard) please tell me there's some other HRVRD fans here!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Price tag

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 1, 2014)

8 31 - Hatsune Miku
Deco*27

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Radio

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 1, 2014)

azoller1 said:


> i love the 80's, 90's music, a lot better than the garbage we have today, haha

Click to collapse



I guess you're listening to the wrong new stuff if you think it's garbage 

P.S.: Nexilva - Necromancer


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> I guess you're listening to the wrong new stuff if you think it's garbage
> 
> P.S.: Nexilva - Necromancer

Click to collapse



At the moment to Radio Vevo !

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




azoller1 said:


> i love the 80's, 90's music, a lot better than the garbage we have today, haha

Click to collapse



Hardwell and many other DJ'S are more successfull then any other Classis PopStar 
You should figure out the meaning and story behind hardwell's music as example


----------



## kevin1091 (Jul 1, 2014)

deadmau5 - while 
new album


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2014)

Rubber Duckie - Ernie (Sesame Street)

Inside, we are all children.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

Followed by...

I Don't Want To Live On The Moon - Ernie (Sesame Street)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Radio ~ Fresh FM

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## mike710_0 (Jul 1, 2014)

My fan keeping me cool


----------



## warface123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hard style as always [emoji8]


----------



## VanillaNexus (Jul 2, 2014)

Datsik | Let it Burn


----------



## SiFFiN-DEV (Jul 2, 2014)

Manchester Orchestra!


----------



## LavLab (Jul 2, 2014)

SPK 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

Vevo on Youtube

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jul 2, 2014)

Genocide of Prescription

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

Radio

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## samhell (Jul 2, 2014)

Calvin Harris - Summer


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

samhell said:


> Calvin Harris - Summer

Click to collapse



Nice, ever heard about krewella?

BTW i listen as usually to radio Fresh FM now people


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 2, 2014)

Alive-krewella?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> Alive-krewella?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice that's a damn nice track

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## LavLab (Jul 2, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## humkitumki (Jul 2, 2014)

Ariana - Problem


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 2, 2014)

Meshuggah - Bleed


----------



## hanisod (Jul 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Flight -Tristam & Braken
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait... Hold on a second

Since when do you Monstercat?
I think I've been out for too long, herro mistah pizza delivery boy [emoji12]

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




VanillaNexus said:


> Datsik | Let it Burn

Click to collapse



Now that's some good stuff!
He had a big concert here in Berlin.

... Too bad I couldn't make it [emoji20]

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

Say something - A Great Big World ~ Christina Aguilera .

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Okluzhion (Jul 2, 2014)

Voodoo Child by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 2, 2014)

sunbriel said:


> Voodoo Child by Jimi Hendrix

Click to collapse



NICE [emoji41]

Rockin' it from my Smartly GoldenEye 35 NF1 (muchas gracias:* @iB4STiD @loganfarrell @muniz_ri @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699* @iB4STiD) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Check me out online @ http://kevin.pirnie.us


----------



## phstratton (Jul 3, 2014)

Fever by Bullet for my valentine


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 3, 2014)

Dr feel good.  Motley crue

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## humkitumki (Jul 3, 2014)

Fireman - lil wayne

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 3, 2014)

deadmau5 - Avarita, from his excellent new album, while 1<2 or whatever it's called

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900 Sprint/Ting Note 2 running 4.3 MK4 with tripped & disabled KNOX, on Tapatalk


----------



## LavLab (Jul 3, 2014)

Herbie Hancock 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## galaxys (Jul 3, 2014)

Miss Sun - Bozz Scaggs


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

Radiooo fresh fm

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 3, 2014)

radio news


----------



## joninom (Jul 3, 2014)

Bring me the horizon at the moment


----------



## DjeMBeY (Jul 3, 2014)

"The Noise of Busy Road"...  

BTW, check my signature and tell me what you think.. EnjoY! 

*MuSiC iS tHe KeY*http://soundcloud.com/djembey

Sent from my C6903


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

DoReMiFa Mix - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## WodanGrimnar (Jul 3, 2014)

Them - It´all over now Baby Blue


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

Sky Radio


----------



## WodanGrimnar (Jul 3, 2014)

Floyd - Atom Heart Mother [emoji12]


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

Hardwell - countdown

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## remorema (Jul 3, 2014)

Dj vibe - rotations - live @ antenna 3 29jun2014


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

My life brilzz

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Rockbell - IA -Aria On The Planetes-


----------



## azoller1 (Jul 4, 2014)

hungry like the wolf - duran duran  songza


----------



## eddielement (Jul 4, 2014)

My roommate listening to opera...


----------



## Junky228 (Jul 4, 2014)

Each Coming Night - Iron & Wine


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Radio Fresh FM


----------



## timu01 (Jul 4, 2014)

Roxette - Joyride  :good:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Radio Fresh FM

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 5, 2014)

Revenge Syndrome - IA


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jul 5, 2014)

Bring Me To Life - Evanescene


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 6, 2014)

Lisa Jeschke said:


> Bring Me To Life - Evanescene

Click to collapse



Amy is Sssoooooo HHHOOTTTTTT!

Rockin' it from my Smartly GoldenEye 35 NF1 (muchas gracias:* @iB4STiD @loganfarrell @muniz_ri @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699* @iB4STiD) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Check me out online @ http://kevin.pirnie.us


----------



## bigdan1985 (Jul 6, 2014)

Richard X vs Liberty X - Being Nobody


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jul 6, 2014)

Between the Buried and Me - "Informal Gluttony"

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 6, 2014)

MikeCriggs said:


> Between the Buried and Me - "Informal Gluttony"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You never disappoint 

P.S.: Whitechapel - Diggs Road


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

Faded - ZHU

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Razoth (Jul 6, 2014)

A Perfect Circle - People are People


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 7, 2014)

Razoth said:


> A Perfect Circle - People are People

Click to collapse



Maynards awesome no matter who he's with...  hell of a show too [emoji12]

Rockin' it from my  Smartly Teaked GoldenEye 35 NF1 Galaxy S4 I337

 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vitraF

Check me out online @ http://kevin.pirnie.us


----------



## galaxys (Jul 7, 2014)

Thrill of It All - Roxy Music


----------



## yjs1600 (Jul 7, 2014)

*listening*

French Montana: Ain't worry about nothin


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 7, 2014)

Rude by magic 

I don't play nice.  I'll make you beg


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

House radio

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Giancarlo (Jul 7, 2014)

Snoop Lion - So Long


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

radio

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## azoller1 (Jul 7, 2014)

all american rejects


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

A Great Big World ft Christina Aguilera - Say Something

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 8, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A Great Big World ft Christina Aguilera - Say Something
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



Interesting  stay with me cover by Sam tsui

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Yiruma - River flows in you

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ladyhaylin (Jul 8, 2014)

Here without you- 3 doors down 

every time you move tomorrow, I want you to be reminded that I've been here <3


----------



## axljohn (Jul 8, 2014)

*Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - The Maine*


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

radioooo

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Dawnrazor (Jul 8, 2014)

Fields of the Nephilim


----------



## Seyron (Jul 8, 2014)

Banquet - Bloc Party


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

House music

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 8, 2014)

LastDayHere - Hope Never Dies


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

ZHU - Faded

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## malistar (Jul 8, 2014)

Flume hold i t on


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

radiooo

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## leomd333 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dream Theater - The Ministry Of Lost Souls


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Fresh FM

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Radio20forseven

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2014)

Well Thought Out Twinkles - Silversun Pickups


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Jul 9, 2014)

Forgot about Dre by Dr. Dre


----------



## Dawnrazor (Jul 9, 2014)

Welle Erdball


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

Random bar music

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Raeigis (Jul 9, 2014)

Vicinity of Obscenity - SOAD


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Jamie McDell - Country Roads

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Fusion ROM


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jul 10, 2014)

Numb / Encore - Linkin Park / Jay-Z 

Gesendet von meinem SGP312 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1nv1n (Jul 10, 2014)

Payday2, the soundtrack!


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jul 10, 2014)

Points Of Authority / 99 Problems / One Step Closer - Linkin Park / Jay-Z 

Gesendet von meinem SGP312


----------



## King_Rat (Jul 10, 2014)

Enforcer - 50 cent

Sent from my Z10 Warbird


----------



## agonia (Jul 10, 2014)

Evanescence - Hello (Gabriel & Dresden mix)


----------



## coledeb (Jul 11, 2014)

Angel with a Shotgun - The Cab


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Radioooo


----------



## pball52998 (Jul 11, 2014)

Tool-The Grudge.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Radio Fresh FM


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 11, 2014)

Chingo Bling: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

House remix may


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 11, 2014)

Tour de France.. Tv


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Radiooo


----------



## LavLab (Jul 12, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

Random house music lol


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 13, 2014)

Dangerous - Within Temptation - Hydra 2014.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 14, 2014)

"To be with You" (feat IIati) by KimDotcom


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 14, 2014)

Lil Wyte:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

Faith - Blasterjaxx

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 14, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## LaDY Vengeance (Jul 14, 2014)

Little Death by Flykkiller

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowcreeper_1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Spit your game- Notorious Big

My device:
Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket (rooted)
Rom:AOSP (4.4.2)
Carrier:At&t

Dont forget to thank me if i helped


----------



## galaxys (Jul 16, 2014)

Sign of the Times - Bryan Ferry & Roxy Music


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 16, 2014)

Project Pat: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 16, 2014)

Martyr Defiled - 616


----------



## AlexNxt (Jul 17, 2014)

A Sky Full Of Stars - Coldplay :good:


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 17, 2014)

Tour De France on SbS


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 18, 2014)

Packaged - Hatsune Miku


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 18, 2014)

Kasane Territory - Kasane Teto

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 18, 2014)

days - Lia


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 18, 2014)

Afroman:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Soryuu (Jul 19, 2014)

Dirty Loops' cover of Circus by Britney Spears. Only way the original song is bearable.


----------



## epulrevo (Jul 19, 2014)

Buckethead - Nottingham Lace. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 19, 2014)

Call Of Duty Sounds


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 19, 2014)

Guild Wars & Guild Wars 2 Soundtracks


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 19, 2014)

Avicii Lay me down


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2014)

Deep Sea Girl - Gumi (Cover)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 20, 2014)

rafaeljpd said:


> Tears for fears - madworld
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I love that song. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 20, 2014)

Here's the REM or Donnie Darko version: 

Donnie Darko - Mad World: http://youtu.be/yXUS9dljoaQ

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ludacris:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 21, 2014)

Prayer in C - Markus schulz


----------



## LavLab (Jul 21, 2014)

Die Krupps  

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 21, 2014)

August Burns Red - Echoes


----------



## Iito (Jul 21, 2014)

Preacher by Me D hahaa...--' )

The last one was Wild Wild West by Groovaholik & Mandragora here is the link on soundcloud 

https:// soundcloud.com/holasoynetobaby/the_good_the_bad_the_ugly


----------



## shivam2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

Maroon 5- she will be loved


----------



## Glompish (Jul 22, 2014)

Lots and lots of Mr. Bungle.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

Radioo


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

@Danny_R are you a dutch men?


----------



## tacotester1 (Jul 22, 2014)

LIL B

based


----------



## Concept211 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Dan Greenpeace & DJ Yoda*
_Jews Paid Too (2008)_
80's Pop 2


----------



## galaxys (Jul 23, 2014)

Daydream (Progression Mix) - Markus Schultz


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 23, 2014)

Beltway 8: 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 23, 2014)

Polak33 said:


> Kashmir -  Led Zeppelin :E

Click to collapse



was jus listening to that also... epic. ahead of their time.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 23, 2014)

Sounds of 4 fryers :/
The joys of working at a fast food place


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## LavLab (Jul 23, 2014)

Madvillan 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jul 23, 2014)

Close To The Sun - Guano Apes

Gesendet von meinem SGP312


----------



## leonidfg (Jul 24, 2014)

*Of monsters and men - Little Talks*


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 24, 2014)

The Rover by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 24, 2014)

Project Pat:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## The Zel (Jul 24, 2014)

Show me - Kid Ink

N⁴


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jul 25, 2014)

Sent from my SM-T230NU using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 25, 2014)

Radio 

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## leomd333 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hangar - Colorblind


----------



## The Zel (Jul 25, 2014)

In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 26, 2014)

Portishead:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 26, 2014)

This is truly epic!


----------



## The Zel (Jul 26, 2014)

Loyal - Chris Brown


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 27, 2014)

The bomb - Pigeon John

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 28, 2014)

dakaray said:


> sure mate, whats your favorite?

Click to collapse



Punk Rock: Rise Against
Irish Punk Rock: Happy Ol' McWeasel, Flogging Molly
Pop Punk: Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!, A Day To Remember, Stay True
Metalcore: LastDayHere, Killswitch Engage, August Burns Red, Parkway Drive, The Amity Affliction, Blessthefall, Architects, Structures, Polaris
Deathcore: Martyr Defiled, Emmure, Born Of Osiris, Whitechapel, Chelsea Grin, After The Burial
Hardcore/Post-Hardcore: Our Last Night, From First To Last, Letlive., Silverstein
Death Metal: Nexilva, Dyscarnate, Beyond Creation, Gojira
Melodic Death Metal: DevilDriver
Nu Metal: Limp Bizkit, Slipknot, System Of A Down

And of course the classics like Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Motörhead, Metallica, Slayer, etc.


----------



## SwRp (Jul 28, 2014)

*cray astronaut - funky **** 2014 *


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jul 28, 2014)

This Afternoon - Nickelback

Gesendet von meinem SGP312


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 28, 2014)

WONT GET FOOLED AGAIN (Cato remix)
Its really awesome like awesome 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## The Zel (Jul 28, 2014)

Numb - Linkin Park, old but gold


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 29, 2014)

frunc said:


> Mötley Crüe - Girls, Girls, Girls

Click to collapse



NICE [emoji12]


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 29, 2014)

dakaray said:


> thanks men,, is all of this are band names?can you give me some of their best tracks? if you dont mind, thanks

Click to collapse



Those are all bands, yes. I'd suggest you to just go on YouTube or Deezer or Spotify or whatever and just search for those bands, and give a listen to a few songs from each to see what you like.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 29, 2014)

Jimmy Buffet: Boats, Beaches, Bars, and Ballads

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Jul 29, 2014)

Pain Teens

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## t3chmedi3 (Jul 29, 2014)

From which site u guys downloading all kind of music...  Sorry m from India I won't buy music actually

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Now Bigfoot


----------



## commencal661 (Jul 29, 2014)

t3chmedi3 said:


> From which site u guys downloading all kind of music...  Sorry m from India I won't buy music actually
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------
> 
> Now Bigfoot

Click to collapse



I don't think that's the place to discuss such matter. Why don't you just listen to it on the internet?


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 29, 2014)

The Polish Ambassador

Sent from my rooted SPH-L900 Sprint/Ting Note 2 running 4.3 MK4 with tripped & disabled KNOX, on Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Last night, Good night - Hatsune Miku

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------

Strobo Nights - Hatsune Miku


----------



## angus454 (Jul 30, 2014)

Implode by Slayer ... nice to see the old boys can still rock it out.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 30, 2014)

Modestep. Another Day.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 30, 2014)

Image:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LavLab (Jul 31, 2014)

Kalahari Surfers

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 31, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## hanisod (Jul 31, 2014)

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Aug 1, 2014)

Such a great album


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 1, 2014)

Limp Bizkit - Endless Slaughter
New single from the upcoming album "Stampede Of The Disco Elephants", and I freakin' like it. Can't wait for the album to be released!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 2, 2014)

Haji Springer:

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 2, 2014)

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry for the double post. Playing with a kindle fire.

Lil Wyte, Drinking Song.

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkNate34 (Aug 3, 2014)

Brotha Lynch Hung - Meat Cleaver


----------



## Crichton333 (Aug 3, 2014)

blue swede - hooked on a feeling


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2014)

The Phantom Agony - Epica


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh yeah ha


----------



## MikeCriggs (Aug 4, 2014)

Thisismyringtone said:


> Such a great album

Click to collapse



One of my favorites.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

Radio

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## MikeCriggs (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ext109 (Aug 5, 2014)

Love this one


----------



## Dr.8820 (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs Shaking - R. Kelly 

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1520 using XDA Windows Phone 8.1 App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 6, 2014)

Radio

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## galaxys (Aug 7, 2014)

Halo - Depeche Mode


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Prayer in C - Markus Schulz

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 7, 2014)

Ruiner - NIN


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 7, 2014)

Project Pat, Wiz Khalifa:


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Countdown - Hardwell

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Tijmen (Aug 7, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/strictly/caught-in-the-middle-of-a-3#t=1:20


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Faith 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 8, 2014)

Beck's new CD "Songreader":


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 8, 2014)

my beautiful wife snoring and drooling on my chest


----------



## oritakemura (Aug 8, 2014)

"Yonger Brother"


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Robin Schulz - Prayer In C

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

BNR Radio

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 8, 2014)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows audio book:


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Krewella - Alive

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 9, 2014)

Tumult - Stone Sour


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Guns' roses - knockin on a heavens door

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## josip-k (Aug 9, 2014)

Busta Rhymes-Dangerous Bahay remix. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Let it go - Disney song haha

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Let it go - Disney song haha
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



heeheehee...    "The cold never bothered me anyway..."


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> heeheehee...    "The cold never bothered me anyway..."

Click to collapse



It's a powerfull cute song


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 9, 2014)

Rebellion - Linkin Park


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> It's a powerfull cute song

Click to collapse



[emoji12]
sure is...  i like the snowman in that movie.   he cracks me up


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Prayer in C - Robin Schulz


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 10, 2014)

Carol Elizabeth Jones: Coal Tattoo


----------



## foxwsp (Aug 10, 2014)

Madchild -  Monster

Wysłane z mojego GT-N7100 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

Radio One

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## Karakoram2 (Aug 10, 2014)

Project Pat & Juicy Jay: Cut Throat mixtape


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Aug 11, 2014)

Bad Blood - *Bastille*


----------



## The Zel (Aug 11, 2014)

Ill mind of Hopsin 7 

N⁴


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2014)

Butterfly on your Right Shoulder - Kagamine Len

---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 AM ----------

Yellow - Hatsune Miku


----------



## LavLab (Aug 12, 2014)

Devo 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 13, 2014)

Outkast (DJ screw), Claiming True:


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Listening to my DJ Panel


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Aug 13, 2014)

? old school ha


----------



## Karakoram2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Lil O

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## bodom_hc (Aug 14, 2014)

Impersonal influence - Asphyxia


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Love me again - John Newman ( my own edited file )

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Prayer in C - Robin Schulz

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Faded - ZHU


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Radio

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LavLab (Aug 15, 2014)

Bong-Ra

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Let it go - Frozen

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thetitanium (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Love me again - John Newman ( my own edited file )
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Love this song..... I remember it being played in FIFA android game. :fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

_RED_ - *Taylor Swift* :good::good::good:


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

thetitanium said:


> Love this song..... I remember it being played in FIFA android game. :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------
> 
> _RED_ - *Taylor Swift* :good::good::good:

Click to collapse



Exactly because the song helped me while gaming FIFA 14 have i downloaded it again 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thetitanium (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Exactly because the song helped me while gaming FIFA 14 have i downloaded it again
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yaa, John Newman'n song are really unique in their context.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

thetitanium said:


> Yaa, John Newman'n song are really unique in their context.

Click to collapse



Agree 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roswelljeeper (Aug 15, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 15, 2014)

roswelljeeper said:


> View attachment 2898522
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How do you like the album as a whole? I think they finally matured, and Austin's voice is much better on this one than it was on previous albums


----------



## roswelljeeper (Aug 15, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> How do you like the album as a whole? I think they finally matured, and Austin's voice is much better on this one than it was on previous albums

Click to collapse



I think it's a great! And I think it has achieved their goal of being more of a rock album than metal.  I agree that his voice sounds more mature. The biggest think I like about these guys is their diversity with their music. Each and every one of their albums has a unique but awesome sound! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A


----------



## Okluzhion (Aug 15, 2014)

Africa by Toto


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Radio

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## galaxys (Aug 16, 2014)

The Soft Parade - The Doors


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Robin Schulz - Prayer in C

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 16, 2014)

Modestep:

Modestep - Sunlight (Official Video): http://youtu.be/Bparw9Jo3dk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Sonnentanz - Klangkarussel

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 16, 2014)

Aljazeera news TV.


----------



## warface123 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Carwash sounds haha

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Karakoram2 (Aug 16, 2014)

I want to know how the story ends.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Countdown - Hardwell

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## galaxys (Aug 16, 2014)

Megamix-Bells Of Heaven+Butterfly+Ayer's Rock+In 10 City - Dream Dance Alliance


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Latch - Disclosure

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Karakoram2 (Aug 17, 2014)

Offspring:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 17, 2014)

Tum Tum:


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Aug 18, 2014)

High School days ?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Aug 18, 2014)

Team Sleep - Blvd. Nights


----------



## LavLab (Aug 19, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 19, 2014)

House of the rising sun. 

The Animals House of the Rising Sun Old School Co…: http://youtu.be/w68qZ8JvBds


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 19, 2014)

Macklemore &  Ryan Lewis -  Can't Hold Us

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeCriggs (Aug 19, 2014)

Thisismyringtone said:


> ? old school ha

Click to collapse



Was just jamming out to them yesterday 

Sent from my find7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my find7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (Aug 20, 2014)

Beltway 8:

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 20, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## LavLab (Aug 20, 2014)

Satanicpornocultshop  

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 20, 2014)

classicalpunk said:


> Sum 41 - Into Deep

Click to collapse



One of the worst songs of Sum 41 I've ever heard.  I think Walking Disaster and other may be better that Into Deep.


----------



## Nigglenuts (Aug 20, 2014)

Twisted Insane - The Last Demon

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## classicalpunk (Aug 21, 2014)

UKF Music Podcast #41 - Plastician's Sound That Speaks Volumes Mix 2013


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 21, 2014)

Beastie Boys:


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> Beastie Boys:

Click to collapse



Nice, there's some good music 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

Some of the good old punk rock songs.  The Ramones Rock N Roll High School


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 21, 2014)

_"All this life I’ve sat and waited
For your sacred words to come down and save me
I’ve been led so astray and betrayed that it’s hard to stand up
Left on my own"_

Suicide Silence - Sacred Words
Best song on You Can't Stop Me.


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Aug 21, 2014)

You and Me (Flume Remix) - Disclosure


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

indulging : Idol Syndrome - Gumi and MAYU


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 22, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9001I via Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Aug 22, 2014)

*AC/DC - Highway to Hell*
@ShapesBlue great profile picture


----------



## galaxys (Aug 23, 2014)

Swamp - Talking Heads


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 23, 2014)

Lisa Jeschke said:


> *AC/DC - Highway to Hell*
> @ShapesBlue great profile picture

Click to collapse



Thanks. I am a huge Linkin Park fan, seen them in concert back in 07

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 23, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Thanks. I am a huge Linkin Park fan, seen them in concert back in 07
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Linkin Park fan here! Never been to any concerts but like their songs. Although I don't like the new album The Hunting Party.



Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

Avicii- Levels

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 23, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Linkin Park fan here! Never been to any concerts but like their songs. Although I don't like the new album The Hunting Party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The hunting party in my opinion is the best to date besides Hybrid Theory, I bought the new album the day it came out. Been a fan since the early days. 

Listening to Pandora right now, Run this Town - Jay Z 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soryuu (Aug 23, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> The hunting party in my opinion is the best to date besides Hybrid Theory, I bought the new album the day it came out. Been a fan since the early days.
> 
> Listening to Pandora right now, Run this Town - Jay Z
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Reanimation's my favourite album both from LP and of all time (Meteora's a close second). Haven't heard The Hunting Party in full yet, really need to!

Listening to Misty - New York Jazz Moods


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Aug 23, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Thanks. I am a huge Linkin Park fan, seen them in concert back in 07
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a Linkin Park Fan too and Minutes To Midnight is favorite album and when I'm 18 years old I will go to a linkin Park concert too  


Valentines Day - Linkin Park


----------



## galaxys (Aug 24, 2014)

I Ain't Superstitious - Jeff Beck


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 24, 2014)

Jimmy Buffett:


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Aug 24, 2014)

Real old stuff ?


----------



## galaxys (Aug 25, 2014)

Inside Looking Out (9:31) - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Aug 25, 2014)

An End, Once and for All - Clint Mansell & Sam Hulick

:crying:


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 25, 2014)

One Republic Counting Stars

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## MunkinDrunky (Aug 25, 2014)

Whatever is on my Soundcloud stream!
Still Chaos


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 26, 2014)

DMX:


----------



## RichmondoUK (Aug 26, 2014)

Katy Perry - Roar!


----------



## LavLab (Aug 26, 2014)

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## husam666 (Aug 26, 2014)

Unnatural Selection - Muse


----------



## rialtresh (Aug 27, 2014)

RHCP - snow


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 27, 2014)

Slipknot - Wherein Lies Continue


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 27, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> Slipknot - Wherein Lies Continue

Click to collapse



NICE!
Lookin forward to their new album [emoji12]


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 27, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> NICE!
> Lookin forward to their new album [emoji12]

Click to collapse



Me too! I also hope they'll reveal who their new drummer is


----------



## rialtresh (Aug 27, 2014)

nobody.one – JB


----------



## Karakoram2 (Aug 27, 2014)

Modestep:


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweet*Drops - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 29, 2014)

Godsmack:


----------



## Karakoram2 (Aug 30, 2014)

Lovage:


----------



## someonereallyawesome (Aug 30, 2014)

Bazooka - Firebeatz
:good:


----------



## rialtresh (Aug 30, 2014)

Skillex - scary monsters


----------



## galaxys (Aug 30, 2014)

Behind The Wheel (DJ Kicks Electroca$h Mix) - Playgroup


----------



## Rickav (Aug 30, 2014)

_Come With Me Now_ by Kongos...


----------



## alin razvan (Aug 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heSRjIaTDmc
JerryCo feat. Proconsul - Asa Trec Anii 

( That's how the years passes by )


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Sep 1, 2014)

Good stuff ?


----------



## birne1234 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mist times Left Boy 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using XDA Free


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

Another Night - 2K12

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## rialtresh (Sep 1, 2014)

limp Bizkit - BBE


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

rialtresh said:


> limp Bizkit - BBE

Click to collapse



Awesome Song! The original one is just as good 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 2, 2014)

Beltway 8:


----------



## chucky_devilz (Sep 2, 2014)

Linkin Park - Powerless

:good:


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

chucky_devilz said:


> Linkin Park - Powerless
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Linkin Park is without a doubt my favorite band. Great song also! Sadly I'm at work, no music on 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Linkin Park is without a doubt my favorite band. Great song also! Sadly I'm at work, no music on
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



It's good to be me then, I'm allowed to listen to music (using ear-/headphones) in my workplace


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> It's good to be me then, I'm allowed to listen to music (using ear-/headphones) in my workplace

Click to collapse



We run presses, not allowed to here. We can listen to music but no headphones 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> We run presses, not allowed to here. We can listen to music but no headphones
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



Oh, I see. I'm a programmer, and I'm in my own office so if someone needs me they just contact me on Lync


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> Oh, I see. I'm a programmer, and I'm in my own office so if someone needs me they just contact me on Lync

Click to collapse



Yea that I could understand why you can. I only wish 

Currently on the radio, Legs - ZZ Top

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## Shryvone21 (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh yeahh!! Quantum by astronaut. Remember  my username because I'm soon to be big My house will play this song every time I enter. I'll  be developing that. Good song though , especially if you love astro such as me...


----------



## veldom (Sep 2, 2014)

Arkade Fire - Reflektor


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 3, 2014)

Rick Ross - Diced Pineapples (ft. Drake & Wale)


----------



## LavLab (Sep 3, 2014)

Buckethead 

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## Krejouche (Sep 5, 2014)

Scratch Bandit Crew! 
Awesome band, awesome music...


----------



## iDpC1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Knife party - Bonfire with Poweramp, amazing basss

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Sep 5, 2014)

Gone back in time a bit. Still awesome.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 6, 2014)

Brownie Song:


----------



## 3rd_Eye (Sep 6, 2014)

Voice of Treason - Opeth


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 6, 2014)

Those lyrics remind me of something, but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

3rd_Eye said:


> Voice of Treason - Opeth

Click to collapse



Never heard of that one 

Mine:





TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## veryFATHAMSTER (Sep 7, 2014)

Extremoduro - Standby

(one of my favorites songs)


----------



## beany> (Sep 8, 2014)

Old-school slow blues - I'm trying to learn to play on guitar, hence the slow!


----------



## kevp75 (Sep 8, 2014)

beany> said:


> Old-school slow blues - I'm trying to learn to play on guitar, hence the slow!

Click to collapse



best way to learn [emoji1]


----------



## JTdevAndroid (Sep 8, 2014)

have been listening to them since this morning, i'll never get tired of it


----------



## Smokez89 (Sep 8, 2014)

what a shame - Slaughterhouse


----------



## erad1 (Sep 8, 2014)

The Black Keys...Waiting on words...Turn Blue is a great album!


----------



## SpoonlessCorey (Sep 9, 2014)

Staplegun by Baby Guts


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 9, 2014)

James Brown


----------



## Karakoram2 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kristin Scott Benson:


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

Survival - Eminem

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## LavLab (Sep 9, 2014)

Black Moth Super Rainbow

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 9, 2014)

Burn it down -  Linkin Park 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## metaphysical_calamity (Sep 10, 2014)

Crown The Empire


----------



## Sami Kabir (Sep 10, 2014)

Teardrop by Massive Attack.

Thanks to House M.D. for introducing this epic song to me 

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 10, 2014)

Some old-school Chevelle


----------



## kevp75 (Sep 11, 2014)

MikeCriggs said:


> Some old-school Chevelle

Click to collapse



NICE!!!


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 11, 2014)

Christian Hosio movie


----------



## der-coder (Sep 11, 2014)

Apocalypse -  Septicflesh


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## rumasta (Sep 12, 2014)

now playing all song from Kodaline album ( in a perfect world )


----------



## J1897 (Sep 12, 2014)

Now listening Adele's album (Adele 21).


----------



## der-coder (Sep 12, 2014)

Moon in Mercury -  Moonspell


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 12, 2014)

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Konig (Sep 12, 2014)

Monster - Imagine Dragons


----------



## der-coder (Sep 12, 2014)

Striga -  Imperium Dekadenz


----------



## X3RATH (Sep 12, 2014)

Linked Horizon - Guren no Yumiya


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 13, 2014)

Tum Tum


----------



## stress40 (Sep 13, 2014)

Deadwing- Porcupine Tree (or any of their albums infact)
Starfish- The Church


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 13, 2014)

Architects - The Devil Is Near


----------



## christ92 (Sep 14, 2014)

*music*

DARIUS DENON : Peu Importe Le Vent.


----------



## Eren Kibar (Sep 14, 2014)

Dream Theater - Beyond This Life :good:


----------



## YoYoStevo (Sep 15, 2014)

Iron  Maiden - Brave New World


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 15, 2014)

YoYoStevo said:


> Iron  Maiden - Brave New World

Click to collapse



One of the best songs and albums ever


----------



## der-coder (Sep 16, 2014)

Brigobannis - Imperium Dekadenz

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------

Evst -  Hamferd


----------



## rezafresh (Sep 16, 2014)

Ef - Ceremonies: Bells bleed & Bloom


----------



## stratos_lag (Sep 16, 2014)

Ice Cube - Today Was a Good Day ! ! !


----------



## LavLab (Sep 16, 2014)

Kraftwerk

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## a247sleeper (Sep 16, 2014)

Labyrinth soundtrack


----------



## der-coder (Sep 16, 2014)

Glamr - Helrunar


----------



## gogotiti (Sep 17, 2014)

wasted - tiesto , matthew koma


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Sep 17, 2014)

Some catchy Don Omar ?


----------



## xxfirefurryxx (Sep 17, 2014)

Twisted (Eptic Remix) by Fedde Le Grand


----------



## szxa21 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bullet for my Valentine - Tears don't fall


----------



## der-coder (Sep 17, 2014)

Prototype -  Septicflesh


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Survival - Eminem

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 17, 2014)

dvd THX1138


----------



## elviss_f (Sep 17, 2014)

天若有情 a wonderful theme song of an amazing 90ts HK movie which's english title is A Moment of Romance :good:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3QPKpyxB-0


----------



## YoYoStevo (Sep 17, 2014)

Judas Priest - Painkiller


----------



## der-coder (Sep 17, 2014)

Mare -  Kampfar

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

Iskald -  Iskald


----------



## kcurth (Sep 17, 2014)

Vigil -Lamb Of God


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 18, 2014)

Blind Melon:


----------



## der-coder (Sep 18, 2014)

Orkan -  Taake


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2014)

I might be wrong - Radiohead


----------



## agsola (Sep 18, 2014)

Avantasia - Farewell.


----------



## khsh97 (Sep 18, 2014)

Akon- Right Now Now Now


----------



## Arkenn (Sep 18, 2014)

Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane


----------



## kevp75 (Sep 19, 2014)

Arkenn said:


> Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane

Click to collapse



nice!   greeat band... better live


----------



## hanisod (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome


----------



## Thisismyringtone (Sep 19, 2014)

Good good


----------



## gmax1911 (Sep 20, 2014)

Avenged sevenfold , unholy confessions


----------



## HarryManback (Sep 20, 2014)

I Declare War - We Are Violent People By Nature


----------



## p4w4n (Sep 20, 2014)

*Somebody's me*

Enrique Somebody's me


----------



## stress40 (Sep 20, 2014)

On my way home from work and listening to "if you don't start drinking.."- George Thorogood and the Destroyers followed by "The Masses against the Classes.."- Manic Street Preachers Awesome. 

Sent from my D6503 using xda premium from "Somewhere, but not here..."


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Sep 20, 2014)

The Light Behind Your Eyes - My Chemical Romance 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5


----------



## naveenmat98 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bohemian Rhapsody (Cover) - Panic! At the Disco


----------



## smartdelo (Sep 21, 2014)

love in December-club 8,l love old songs...


----------



## heartocean (Sep 21, 2014)

INXS - Original Sin


----------



## dospitercios (Sep 22, 2014)

Bells of Samath - Khetzal


----------



## Karakoram2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Trigger Hippie:


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2014)

Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## guilherme2707 (Sep 25, 2014)

Forest Fires (Ft. Etherwood) - Fred V & Grafix

oh, how I love drum n bass ♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 25, 2014)

Anaal Nathrakh - Idol


----------



## Minimalistk0 (Sep 25, 2014)

Pan-Pot - Confronted


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Indulging Idol Syndrome - MAYU and Gumi


----------



## chanelallure (Sep 26, 2014)

Mr Hudson feat Kanye West 
SuperNova


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 26, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> I'm Alive - Blind Guardian
> 
> Caught in an old cage
> The system failed built up on lies
> ...

Click to collapse






i like your taste in music

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------

Age of False Innocense by Blind Guardian


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## kevp75 (Sep 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Time - Pink Floyd

Click to collapse



Awesome album... band... song


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 27, 2014)

Reliving my teen years.


----------



## Cassiel2 (Sep 27, 2014)

Avenged Sevenfold- Afterlife


----------



## WARBIRD199 (Sep 28, 2014)

3 Doors Down - Kryptonite

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 29, 2014)

Three Six


----------



## Yazgoth (Sep 29, 2014)

Imagine Dragons - Warriors    !!!!!!


----------



## akatsukilover (Sep 29, 2014)

Kraftklub - Unsere Fans


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 29, 2014)

Rise Against:


----------



## andie0516 (Sep 29, 2014)

Machinehead-Bush


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 29, 2014)

Bauhaus - she's in parties 

( kids, listen to classic rock/metal, this new stuff they play on the radio is crap)


----------



## LavLab (Sep 30, 2014)

Devo

LāvLab / HostileSlothRecords


----------



## brisac (Sep 30, 2014)

Elelctronic dance music


----------



## Karakoram2 (Oct 1, 2014)

Starkey:


----------



## uusitalo (Oct 1, 2014)

Saliva - Click Click Boom


----------



## lowcanyon (Oct 1, 2014)

Down In a Hole - Alice In chains


----------



## uusitalo (Oct 1, 2014)

Chevelle - The Red


----------



## uusitalo (Oct 3, 2014)

Lari - bessamo


----------



## xToken (Oct 3, 2014)

Sonic Syndicate - Black and Blue


----------



## Starli57 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nickelback - Edge of Revolution:good:


----------



## daniap (Oct 3, 2014)

OutKast - Ms. Jackson


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 3, 2014)

Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin. 



BruKnowsBest said:


> i like your taste in music
> 
> Age of False Innocense by Blind Guardian

Click to collapse



Hell yes! I've booked tickets for their April show in Eindhoven.  Rare chance, I'm not missing out on that!


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 3, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> Blow Me Away - Breaking Benjamin.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes! I've booked tickets for their April show in Eindhoven.  Rare chance, I'm not missing out on that!

Click to collapse



I'm jealous


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 3, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> I'm jealous

Click to collapse



It's one of the perks of living within a stone throw's distance of Germany  I also saw them at Wacken in 2011. 

New album coming out so they're doing a tour next year. They're doing a show in Miami, FL in Januari, for any US fans...


----------



## stickt73 (Oct 3, 2014)

Big Mama Thornton - Down Home Shakedown


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 3, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> It's one of the perks of living within a stone throw's distance of Germany  I also saw them at Wacken in 2011.
> 
> New album coming out so they're doing a tour next year. They're doing a show in Miami, FL in Januari, for any US fans...

Click to collapse



I thought they were broken up tho


----------



## kevp75 (Oct 3, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> I thought they were broken up tho

Click to collapse



i dont think they broke up... but i know the singers ill


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Oct 3, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> i dont think they broke up... but i know the singers ill

Click to collapse



they did break up in 2008 tho ... they probably reunited


----------



## kevp75 (Oct 3, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> they did break up in 2008 tho ... they probably reunited

Click to collapse



interesting.  got a link to any of their new stuff?


----------



## midroid (Oct 3, 2014)

*5102*

soda stereo


----------



## wkr.mky (Oct 4, 2014)

Scooter! - Bigroom Blitz

NSFW 

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0PdO3hdG34
```

Terrible yet awesome....


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 4, 2014)

FFO: Tool


----------



## HarryManback (Oct 4, 2014)

A Perfect Circle - The Noose


----------



## Starli57 (Oct 4, 2014)

5'nizza - Весна


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 4, 2014)

Sohodolls


----------



## Yur133 (Oct 5, 2014)

Parov stelar - all night


----------



## cribespl (Oct 5, 2014)

Lenny Kravitz new album:good:


----------



## altspeed (Oct 7, 2014)

Into Action Tim Armstrong


----------



## stress40 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm listening to this, classic album 

Sent from my D6503 using xda premium from "Somewhere, but not here..."


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 7, 2014)

Anaal Nathrakh - Drug ****ing Abomination


----------



## Quasipsuedo (Oct 7, 2014)

nothing


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel like my left ear is blocked 
so nothing
or a ringing sound?


----------



## kevp75 (Oct 7, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> I feel like my left ear is blocked
> so nothing
> or a ringing sound?

Click to collapse



pour some peroxide in


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 7, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> pour some peroxide in

Click to collapse



wait what


----------



## kevp75 (Oct 7, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> wait what

Click to collapse



yur ear.
tilt yur head
pour in some hydrogen peroxide
wait o couple minutes

tilt yur head back let it drain out

take yur palm press hard on yur ear so it pushez the air out then pull it off fast


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 7, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> yur ear.
> tilt yur head
> pour in some hydrogen peroxide
> wait o couple minutes
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried the palm thing but that isnt working 
I have no peroxide lying around either
halp


----------



## tteodor (Oct 7, 2014)

Cherry Poppin Dadies - Zoot Suit Riot


----------



## kevp75 (Oct 7, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> I tried the palm thing but that isnt working
> I have no peroxide lying around either
> halp

Click to collapse



ugggg....
you could try warm water... not hot, just warm


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 7, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> ugggg....
> you could try warm water... not hot, just warm

Click to collapse



wouldnt water just make it worse
Like when you are in the shower and you tilt your head the wrong way and the water gets stuck


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 7, 2014)

Do not I repeat, do not put peroxide in your ears. I did that and it made it worse. You'll want to see a Dr. You probably have an ear infection. I had one recently and whatever I put into it just made it worse 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## kevp75 (Oct 7, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> wouldnt water just make it worse
> Like when you are in the shower and you tilt your head the wrong way and the water gets stuck

Click to collapse



thats what the hand thing is for... you create a suction


----------



## freg0n (Oct 7, 2014)

Aydio - Deltitnu
Some productive instrumental that is helping me finish work a lot faster than normal


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 8, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> thats what the hand thing is for... you create a suction

Click to collapse



*sigh* a day has passed i thought if i slept on that side it would go away BUT IT HAS NOT
and I am freaking out now

As to stay on topic I am playing Black Sabbath - Am I Going Insane inside my head if that counts


----------



## Nezys (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm listening to Bark at the moon by Ozzy Osbourne.

Randy Rhoads was particular brilliant in this song!
Great!!


----------



## kevp75 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nezys said:


> I'm listening to Bark at the moon by Ozzy Osbourne.
> 
> Randy Rhoads was particular brilliant in this song!
> Great!!

Click to collapse



he was brilliant period... but alas... cut down in his prime


----------



## xs2man (Oct 9, 2014)

Does it have to be individual songs?  I listen to my music generally by the mix.  For example, I'm currently listening to the latest Balance CD mixed by Danny Tenaglia.  All sorts of awesomeness right there...


----------



## faille13 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Country- FTW*

Love:
Jason Aldean
Miranda Lambert
Kix Brooks
Keith Urban


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 9, 2014)

xs2man said:


> Does it have to be individual songs?  I listen to my music generally by the mix.  For example, I'm currently listening to the latest Balance CD mixed by Danny Tenaglia.  All sorts of awesomeness right there...

Click to collapse



Doesn't have to be individual songs. Just whatever you're listening to whilst surfing xda.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Oct 9, 2014)

This is Halloween:


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 9, 2014)

Karakoram2 said:


> This is Halloween:

Click to collapse



Ah the better version is by Marilyn Manson 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## besmirch (Oct 9, 2014)

Die antwoord - baby's on fire


----------



## vmalcolmremove (Oct 9, 2014)

The sound of silence. Not the Simon & Garfunkel song... just silence.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2014)

Untitled 8 ("Popplagið") - Sigur Rós


----------



## sightens (Oct 10, 2014)

you raise me up - westlife


----------



## jNizM (Oct 10, 2014)

ZHU - Faded


----------



## Exentio (Oct 10, 2014)

Treat - Kasabian


----------



## amandamatchapp (Oct 11, 2014)

Bliss - Muse


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 11, 2014)

Two hungry cats, a police helicopter, two firetruck sirens and Highway to Hell. 

Believe it or not, only the first and last are my doing.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 11, 2014)

Lacrimas Profundere
Should


----------



## IllegalArgument (Oct 11, 2014)

Arthur Rubinstein - Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 18


----------



## Cem0 (Oct 13, 2014)

The trolololo song 10 hours version


----------



## User848 (Oct 13, 2014)

Tiesto feat. Matthew Koma - Wasted (Ummet Ozcan Radio Edit)


----------



## theBlackEnd (Oct 13, 2014)

In Flames - A New Dawn


----------



## QGM (Oct 13, 2014)

Afrika Bambaataa - Just Get Up And Dance ( MaJoR & Swift Remix )


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 14, 2014)

Big Pokey:


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 14, 2014)

The whole "A New Beginning" album by LastDayHere. Amazing band


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 15, 2014)

Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the King 



From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## tfarrelljjr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maroon V-Animals


----------



## Karakoram2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Waka Flocka


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 16, 2014)

A Day To Remember - City Of Ocala


----------



## quakeaz (Oct 16, 2014)

Never been to Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 16, 2014)

tfarrelljjr said:


> Maroon V-Animals

Click to collapse



Its my favourite right now[emoji1]


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 16, 2014)

"The War You Don't See"  Documentary by John Pilger.


----------



## hanisod (Oct 16, 2014)

Once I was afraid that I'll find you
Your patient trembling eyes would unwind me
And all I've become
Once I was afraid I'll fall in love with you
For the first time... for the first time...

Until now I haven't found a song as deep as this one

It's an album with six songs connected together, so it's pointless to listen to one only... you need to listen to it all, but won't regret it [emoji108]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

Wicked Garden -  Stone Temple Pilots 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 16, 2014)

Juicy J:


----------



## tfarrelljjr (Oct 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Its my favourite right now[emoji1]

Click to collapse



Its a great track! Think a commercial got me hooked.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 17, 2014)

It's Amazing - Jem 

This artist is so underrated.


----------



## Starli57 (Oct 17, 2014)

Gary Moore - i love your more ...


----------



## S37hhh (Oct 17, 2014)

Digitally Imported - Vocal Trance stream again and again


----------



## mrbmg (Oct 17, 2014)

iHome x Mad Decent Block Party Mix : Zeds Dead

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 17, 2014)

August Burns Red - Provision


----------



## pmartell12 (Oct 17, 2014)

lovers on the sun - david guetta


----------



## eep2378 (Oct 18, 2014)

Two Gallants- Throes


----------



## LEQIUX (Oct 18, 2014)

*and sustoco*

Eminem - Fast Lane


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 21, 2014)

Arkasia


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Oct 21, 2014)

Overburdened - Disturbed


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Oct 21, 2014)

The World Is Ugly - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 22, 2014)

Mirrors - Justin Timberlake


----------



## shadowcore (Oct 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-S_Er72ZHE
Thunderstep Music - Unscrupulous (Epic Dark Heavy Intense Powerful Massive Hybrid)


----------



## marketplaygroup (Oct 23, 2014)

jennifer lopezzzzzz


----------



## Regnas (Oct 24, 2014)

Jamiroquai - Stillness In Time


----------



## xg33kx (Oct 24, 2014)

Flesh Into Gear - CKY


----------



## TheArc (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Deadpool (Oct 24, 2014)

Sexy bi**h - David Guetta feat. Akon


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 24, 2014)

Moves like Jagger - Maroon 5 feat. Christina Aguilera


----------



## Regnas (Oct 24, 2014)

Let It Go (Original) - Afterlife Feat. Cathy Battistessa


----------



## Karakoram2 (Oct 25, 2014)

Lindsey Stirling


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 26, 2014)

Karakoram2 said:


> Lindsey Stirling

Click to collapse



She's amazing!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 26, 2014)

Meshuggah


----------



## santi9604 (Oct 26, 2014)

Eminem - berzerk


----------



## roswelljeeper (Oct 26, 2014)

Knotfest streaming Slipknot!!!


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 26, 2014)

my inner voice


----------



## bondix666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ten Walls - Walking with Elephants (Original Mix)


----------



## matsalm (Oct 28, 2014)

Right now Awolnation - Sail is on my Spotify


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

drop - Hatsune Miku Append Dark


----------



## znd_zer0th (Oct 28, 2014)

I Could be the one - Avici, Nicky Romero


----------



## DTW_flyer (Oct 29, 2014)

Pitbull - Fireball ft. John Ryan


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 29, 2014)

Lil Wyte


----------



## HarryManback (Oct 29, 2014)

Fit For An Autopsy - 'Tremors'


----------



## hlhl (Oct 29, 2014)

Prayer in C - Robin Schulz version :good:


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 29, 2014)

HarryManback said:


> Fit For An Autopsy - 'Tremors'

Click to collapse



Awesome, I'm going to see them together with Suicide Silence and Thy Art Is Murder in December


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 29, 2014)

Omnium Gatherum - New World Shadows


----------



## prusiu (Oct 30, 2014)

eminem the marshall mathers lp 2


----------



## mycosynth (Oct 30, 2014)

I am listening to five for fighting, dude has an awesome voice.


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

Norther - Blackhearted


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

You Who Resemble Me, I Who Resemble You - Hatsune Miku


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

Apocynthion - MDSCC


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Darude - Sandstorm.


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 1, 2014)

Bury Tomorrow - The Torch

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 1, 2014)

Lil Bing: Lately - Screweston Vol.3: http://youtu.be/tEATp0dTiyw


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## whodisname (Nov 1, 2014)

Pantera-Fu¢×ing hostile


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

SÓLSTAFIR - Ótta


----------



## Gato177 (Nov 1, 2014)

Holding back the years - Simply Red


----------



## Gato177 (Nov 2, 2014)

Alone - Heart


----------



## Gato177 (Nov 2, 2014)

Amiga mía - Alejandro Sanz


----------



## luc.highwalker (Nov 2, 2014)

The Anthem - Gramatik

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gato177 (Nov 2, 2014)

When you love a woman - Journey


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Warrant - Cherry Pie


----------



## henry0504 (Nov 3, 2014)

Let it go~

Sent from my MI 2S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pd.Chal (Nov 3, 2014)

be my lady


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Carcass - Captive Bolt Pistol


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Blind Guardian - The Bards Song


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2014)

Opeth - Watershed (album)


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Opeth - Cusp of Eternity


----------



## heinrichkaiser (Nov 3, 2014)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Komhir (Nov 3, 2014)

Cm


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Origin - Saligia


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 3, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Blind Guardian - The Bards Song

Click to collapse



:good: Classic! 

I'm playing the Imaginations Through the Looking Glass DVD 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sinistertensai (Nov 3, 2014)

Static-x Wisconsin death trip.

 R.I.P. Wayne.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Symphony X - The Odyssey


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2014)

Rusted Nail by In Flames


----------



## Pd.Chal (Nov 4, 2014)

faithfully - journey


----------



## NW2000 (Nov 4, 2014)

Metal forever!! \m/


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

In Flames - Cloud Connected


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 4, 2014)

Russian news on SBS tv


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 5, 2014)

Евгения Отрадная - Зачем любовь


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2014)

Porcelain Heart - Opeth

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagarking (Nov 5, 2014)

mere dil mein aaj kya hai- kishor kumar's song Awessome singer in world


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 5, 2014)

Norther - Frozen Angel


----------



## shadowcore (Nov 5, 2014)

Tetris theme remix:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs2ocwf8gaM


----------



## gonewild87 (Nov 5, 2014)

In a heartbeat - chuck Loeb


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

Gallowbraid - Oak and Aspen


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

Steve Wilson - The Raven that Refused to Sing


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thy Art Is Murder - Flesh Oracle
Can't wait to see them in December!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

Scar Symmetry - Illuminoid Dream Sequence


----------



## Pd.Chal (Nov 7, 2014)

everytime - janet jackson


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 7, 2014)

"WhenGoogleMetWL"  audio


----------



## Pd.Chal (Nov 7, 2014)

jar of hearts - christina perri


----------



## renee freeman (Nov 7, 2014)

Young Fathers – Dead


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 7, 2014)

Solstafir - Dagmal


----------



## combat goofwing (Nov 8, 2014)

Stone roses....ten story love song 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## whodisname (Nov 8, 2014)

The wife


----------



## kevp75 (Nov 8, 2014)

whodisname said:


> The wife

Click to collapse



rofl


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2014)

Deneb - Hatsune Miku Append Dark


----------



## gengerald (Nov 8, 2014)

ALT J nonstop


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 8, 2014)

_Cold wind beneath our wings
Bracing out till we let it in
Don't we all fall
Don't we all fall
_
Dotan - Fall

I need to stop letting WMP determine my playlist. I swear it's trying to drive me insane. With all the subtlety of a stampede... 

Next song: 

_In a violent world
Where deception's free
Things I can't control
Taking over me
Did they try to take
My identity
So what the hell
Have they done to me! _

Cold - With my Mind (Did anyone else play Psi-Ops The Mindgate Conspiracy? Best free game ever.)

Yep, It really just did that.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2014)

SAYONARA - Hatsune Miku Append Dark


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 9, 2014)

_Fire your guns
It's time to run
Blow me away
(I will stay, in the mess I made)
After the fall
We'll shake it off
Show me the way

Only the strongest will survive
Lead me to heaven, when we die
I am the shadow on the wall
I'll be the one to save us all
_
Breaking Benajmin - Blow Me Away (Halo 2 Soundtrack)

Very funny wmp... -.-


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 9, 2014)

SPM. New album. Son of Norma:


----------



## jakesyl (Nov 9, 2014)

fly - phrototype


----------



## expansion2014 (Nov 9, 2014)

ATB-Dedicated.


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 9, 2014)

http://youtu.be/PtwXdKkO75E


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2014)

goatlaw said:


> http://youtu.be/PtwXdKkO75E

Click to collapse



Sounds like a bad nes music

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## st3rox (Nov 9, 2014)

Alex S - EDM Sauce 100K Mix: http://youtu.be/G3AoTl8s7GY

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 9, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Sounds like a bad nes music
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





ahahahaha ^^

i want to see you playing this on a ukulele 


edit :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ypS0Ja4xLs


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2014)

goatlaw said:


> ahahahaha ^^
> 
> i want to see you playing this on a ukulele
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I play guitar, bass and a little drums, I don't need ukulele


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 9, 2014)

Shaded Enmity - And Life Was Great...

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> Breaking Benajmin - Blow Me Away (Halo 2 Soundtrack)

Click to collapse



For some reason, I always imagined that the harsh vocal parts on this song was done by a Halo Elite.


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 9, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I play guitar, bass and a little drums, I don't need ukulele

Click to collapse




heheh^^ keep on rockin dude 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2UNXm_2yH0


----------



## husam666 (Nov 9, 2014)

The Wall - Roger Waters (Live in Berlin 1990)




goatlaw said:


> heheh^^ keep on rockin dude
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2UNXm_2yH0

Click to collapse



Cheers :highfive:


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

Аркона - Одна


----------



## dbsev (Nov 10, 2014)

Push - Randy Marsh.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

Celine Dion - My Heart Will Go On


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 10, 2014)

Hotel California by the Eagles


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

Good morning xda

Hour Of Penance - Resurgence of the Empire


----------



## NGStudio (Nov 10, 2014)

Zavtra — ONUKA


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

Sunless Rise - Lost Path


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 10, 2014)

Benighted - Du Riechst So Gut (Rammstein Cover)


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

Kansas - Carry on My Wayward Son


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 11, 2014)

Dimmu Borgir


----------



## r80x (Nov 11, 2014)

Fleshgod apocalypse - The violation

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was listening to Anaal Nathrakh's latest album on the way to work, and now I'm listening to Rob Scallon, some awesome and really talented YouTube musician.


----------



## bosanac1976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Bruce Springsteen - High Hopes (2014)
Bruce Springsteen - Wrecking Ball [Special Edition] (2012)


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 11, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> now I'm listening to Rob Scallon

Click to collapse



yeah this dude rockz ^^ hes covers r pretty pwn 


Joe Satriani - Crushing Day


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 11, 2014)

Vi Vill aka Volvo


----------



## adomol (Nov 11, 2014)

Klaus Schulze - Cyborg


----------



## Gato177 (Nov 11, 2014)

La voy a tocar a pie - VHG


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Nov 11, 2014)

Monster-Imagine dragons

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 11, 2014)

some trippy 5h1t f4wk :silly:


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)

Razor 88 - Don't Cry, Aryan Child


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)

Raventale - Огнём кромсая небеса


----------



## newhoa (Nov 12, 2014)

Trichromatic by Lymbyc Systym


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)

Arkona - Goi Rode Goi


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 13, 2014)

Gucci:


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

Witherscape - Astrid Falls


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## commencal661 (Nov 13, 2014)

Born Of Osiris - Exhilarate


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

Dream Theatre - The Best of Times


----------



## goatlaw (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## lowsnamebrand (Nov 14, 2014)

soundcloud.com/lowsnamebrand

Listening to myself(lmao) got a show coming up, working on fine tuning everything


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 14, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)

Before the Dawn - Throne of Ice


----------



## m1complex (Nov 14, 2014)

The kids playing....


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 15, 2014)

September:


----------



## Whiplashh (Nov 15, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> A Day To Remember - City Of Ocala

Click to collapse



That's pretty awesome. That band is from my hometown.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 15, 2014)

Russian Circles - Deficit


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hell yeah! Arkona is awesome. Zimushka is one of my favorite songs from Arkona. Here is another one of my favorites.
Arkona - Rus


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 15, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Hell yeah! Arkona is awesome. Zimushka is one of my favorite songs from Arkona. Here is another one of my favorites.

Click to collapse



:good:


heheh indeed, i´m going to see them live next month


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## anonymous724 (Nov 15, 2014)

Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Fugi888 (Nov 16, 2014)

Some old Rancid


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## nicese (Nov 16, 2014)

Guru Josh - Infinity


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my favorite dubstep channels on YouTube. DTB:


----------



## 138bpm (Nov 16, 2014)

np: Ilan Bluestone - Spheres "Anjunabeats Vol 11 (Mixed By Above & Beyond) (Cd 2)"


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

Dagon - The Nameless


----------



## 6(.Y.)9 (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## kevp75 (Nov 17, 2014)

The New England Patriots kickin some dupa


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 17, 2014)

The Shining -  Stanley Kubrick


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

Arch Enemy - Under Black Flags We March


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 17, 2014)

BeeGee's - Stayin' Alive. It's on TV. Did I ever mention I_ really_ hate this song? 

*turns on speakers, volume 110%*  AC/DC - Thunderstruck. Such an improvement!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> BeeGee's - Stayin' Alive. It's on TV. Did I ever mention I_ really_ hate this song?
> 
> *turns on speakers, volume 110%*  AC/DC - Thunderstruck. Such an improvement!

Click to collapse



Shoot to thrill is better imo


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 17, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ★Michaelo★ (Nov 17, 2014)

Dropgun - Amsterdam (Original Mix)

Wysłano z Lumii 720 za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

Summoning - The Passing of the Grey Company


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

I always wondered why the guy on that album cover arm is so messed up. 

I like Kalmah - Hades


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 17, 2014)

heheh

i luv all their records


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm listening to this.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 18, 2014)

Secrets - Mary Lambert

From my CM11 S3


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## shadowcore (Nov 18, 2014)

Immediate Music - Satellite Debris (2014 - Epic Dark Drama)  

I mostly listen to Epic music only.


----------



## delachavo (Nov 18, 2014)

Wayward wind, gogi grant

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 18, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Shoot to thrill is better imo

Click to collapse



Well, the person watching TV absolutely hates Thunderstruck. So it's revenge.  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 19, 2014)

Melodic Death / Thrash


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 19, 2014)

some canadian tech-deth in the morning ^^


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ceu vajem (Nov 19, 2014)

2Pac - ambitionz az a ridah


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 19, 2014)

Omnium Gatherum - The Unknowing


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 19, 2014)

gr3ud said:


> some canadian tech-deth in the morning ^^

Click to collapse



There must be something in the Canadian water supplies, because the number of awesome extreme metal bands from Canada is damn huge 

P.S.: Chelsea Grin - Playing With Fire


----------



## Mans7 (Nov 19, 2014)

This is not hard-rock, but it's so beautiful and awesome (especially Japanese version)


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 20, 2014)

From that movie, I actually like "For the First Time in Forever" more than "Let it Go".


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 20, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> There must be something in the Canadian water supplies, because the number of awesome extreme metal bands from Canada is damn huge

Click to collapse



heheh 

I can´t get enough of that stuff, i´m trying hard to get on the level of these freaking canadians. 
Maybe i should buy some of their water


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 20, 2014)

gr3ud said:


> heheh
> 
> I can´t get enough of that stuff, i´m trying hard to get on the level of these freaking canadians.
> Maybe i should buy some of their water

Click to collapse



Yeah, hahaha, they're freaking machines


----------



## NW2000 (Nov 20, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Shoot to thrill is better imo

Click to collapse






ShadowLea said:


> BeeGee's - Stayin' Alive. It's on TV. Did I ever mention I_ really_ hate this song?
> 
> *turns on speakers, volume 110%*  AC/DC - Thunderstruck. Such an improvement!

Click to collapse



AC/DC together with metallica one of the best bands!!

Now listening: Metallica - Creeping Death

Rock On!


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## lnxpro91 (Nov 21, 2014)

Evolution 93.5 Miami on iHeart Radio


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 21, 2014)

91.5 KUSC


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 21, 2014)

Green City:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2014)

Tears - Hatsune Miku Append Dark


----------



## luc.highwalker (Nov 21, 2014)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



This is absolutely amazing! Thank you! 

Teach a person to use Google, and teach them for a life time.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Elevators. Outkast:


----------



## Gato177 (Nov 22, 2014)

Kite U2


----------



## DAD12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

Joe Budden /inception


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 22, 2014)

luc.highwalker said:


> This is absolutely amazing! Thank you!
> 
> Teach a person to use Google, and teach them for a life time.

Click to collapse




You´re welcome


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 22, 2014)

"Do I wanna know?"  Chvrches cover of Arctic Monkeys. https://www.youtube.com/embed/Cjwwm...bile&vndclient=mv-google&vndel=watch&vnddnc=1


----------



## whodisname (Nov 22, 2014)

Another one bites the dust. Queen.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 22, 2014)

Laibach - Rossiya


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 23, 2014)

Twista:


----------



## pollybell (Nov 23, 2014)

Just about to listen to the Archers on the radio. Shows my age


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

Lustre - A Spark of Times of Old


----------



## Zer0_ (Nov 23, 2014)

Eminem / Slaughter House - Psychopath Killer


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 24, 2014)

Saint of Disgrace - Die for the Life Never Lived


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 24, 2014)

Linkin Park - With you

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 24, 2014)

Lick The Rainbow - Mord Fustang

[Size] NEW SONG [Size]

Deadmau5 - The Veldt




Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 24, 2014)

Dorgmooth - Наследие


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## superbarnie (Nov 25, 2014)

That reminds me, when do you thing "Time II" will be released? From wikipedia, "The album was expected to be released in early 2014." LOL

Currently listening to: Arkona - Rus Iznachalnaya


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 25, 2014)

hahah 

mhhh but it looks like he has some problems :7

http://www.metalinjection.net/lates...-label-preventing-him-to-crowdfunding-time-ii


----------



## kubakl007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Savage -  Only You  

Sent from my C1905 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Weird NIN tribute cd:


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 26, 2014)

Big Tymers:


----------



## the51Cness (Nov 26, 2014)

Moving on - Asking Alexandria


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 27, 2014)

^eww

Ne Obliviscaris - And Plague Flowers the Kaleidescope


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Gar:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 28, 2014)

Sir mixalot :


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 28, 2014)

Rise Against - Drones
Hardcore punk forever!


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## ikz1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Rick ross - family ties


----------



## kreatonn (Nov 29, 2014)

Silent Night Bodom Night by Children of Bodom

Sent from my Bravia TV using xda premium


----------



## MaikGuevara (Nov 29, 2014)

Rihanna - Where Have You Been


----------



## Jay Rock (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## commencal661 (Nov 29, 2014)

Suicide Silence - Bludgeoned

Preparing myself for their show on Wednesday


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 29, 2014)

Linkin Park - Final Masquerade 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 30, 2014)

Swishahouse:


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mc 8:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 30, 2014)

Awax:


----------



## zardoz1971 (Nov 30, 2014)

j.s. bach: brandenburg concerts


----------



## shadowcore (Nov 30, 2014)

Perfect cell theme

The most epic anime music I have ever listene to.


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 1, 2014)

German program on TV


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## DesireTrees (Dec 1, 2014)

listng to Happy song


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 1, 2014)

Whitechapel - I, Dementia


----------



## superbarnie (Dec 2, 2014)

Farting sounds by me


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 2, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Farting sounds by me

Click to collapse



:..D

Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kreatonn (Dec 2, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Farting sounds by me

Click to collapse



READ OP 

btw im listening Symphony of the Night by Dragonforce

Sent from my Bravia TV using xda premium


----------



## superbarnie (Dec 2, 2014)

kreatonn said:


> READ OP
> 
> btw im listening Symphony of the Night by Dragonforce
> 
> Sent from my Bravia TV using xda premium

Click to collapse



OP is a fig. Everybody knows that it's "Artist - Song" not the other way around. 

Mike Oldfield - Nuclear


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Jaloviina (Dec 2, 2014)

Blur - song 2

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855


----------



## faille13 (Dec 2, 2014)

Randy Houser - running out of moonlight


----------



## Jaloviina (Dec 2, 2014)

Fresse Band - Bierdusche

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kikinda (Dec 2, 2014)

metallica-enter sandman


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 2, 2014)

kikinda said:


> metallica-enter sandman

Click to collapse



Awesome song and hard Rock band

Listening to Linkin Park myself currently 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Awesome song and hard Rock band
> 
> Listening to Linkin Park myself currently
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Dude, Metallica is thrash metal not hard rock


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 2, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> Dude, Metallica is thrash metal not hard rock

Click to collapse



If you want to be technical it is indeed hard rock

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Dec 2, 2014)

No it's thrash.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 2, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> No it's thrash.

Click to collapse



And the peanut gallery enters the room lol 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 3, 2014)

"The War you Don't See" doco by John Pilger

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




superbarnie said:


> No it's thrash.

Click to collapse



thats a modern new school term.  Mettalica were originally considered Hard Rock


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 3, 2014)

guys xD

stop dat hatin ^^

and for the fudgin record... they where pure thrash at the beginning and became more and more "hard rock" at their very end.

the only metal source you need


----------



## DarkStarSoftware (Dec 3, 2014)

The Quiet Place - In Flames


----------



## Mango Tango (Dec 3, 2014)

Atmosphere - Sunshine

You should all check this guy out hes great


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 4, 2014)

My favorite country singer. Cherlene (from Archer is 2nd):


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2014)

Linkin Park - Figure 09


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 4, 2014)

HOLY EFFIN' ****!

I was at the concert last night. The bands that played were Fit For An Autopsy, Thy Art Is Murder, and Suicide Silence. And it was. Best. Damn. Night. Ever.
I was talking to Patrick, guitarist in FFAA, after their gig, and the man is a legend. I said he kinda looks like Kerry King (he really does), and he was so hyped about it that he hugged me, and told the girl I went to the concert with that she should marry me, ahaha!

Deathcore 4 life!


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 4, 2014)

commencal661 said:


> HOLY EFFIN' ****!
> 
> I was at the concert last night. The bands that played were Fit For An Autopsy, Thy Art Is Murder, and Suicide Silence. And it was. Best. Damn. Night. Ever.
> I was talking to Patrick, guitarist in FFAA, after their gig, and the man is a legend. I said he kinda looks like Kerry King (he really does), and he was so hyped about it that he hugged me, and told the girl I went to the concert with that she should marry me, ahaha!
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds like a hell of a night :highfive:


----------



## antogilbert (Dec 4, 2014)

Gary Moore - Out in the fields (Killer guitar solo \m/)


----------



## Cem0 (Dec 4, 2014)

^^^ wow slackware avatar, nice too see that here. The distro is older than most xda members 

Listening to this http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2FlXncwITc4


----------



## Paul_Days (Dec 5, 2014)

Schiller & Sarah Brightman - The Smile

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 5, 2014)

Webbie:


----------



## DarkNate34 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mobb Deep - Low

Sent from my C6902 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ased10 (Dec 6, 2014)

Lean on me by Bill Withers 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Regnas (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## kertisow (Dec 6, 2014)

shakira


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 6, 2014)

NIN and Marilyn Manson:

Watch "Nine Inch Nails feat Marilyn Manson - Star****ers…" on YouTube
Nine Inch Nails feat Marilyn Manson - Star****ers…: http://youtu.be/5L340enpj_w


----------



## IHC (Dec 7, 2014)

Leech - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Sempiternum (Dec 7, 2014)

Lionel Richie - All night long


----------



## cyrok (Dec 7, 2014)

carpainter - mothership


----------



## foober (Dec 7, 2014)

Deorro - 5 Hours

Tapnięte z mojego LG Optimus 2x


----------



## IHC (Dec 7, 2014)

Drunk on a plane - Dierks Bentley


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## kadakar (Dec 8, 2014)

Mikulec said:


> yes, Monty Python, the best commedy ever.

Click to collapse



agree!


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Regnas (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 8, 2014)

Rap God - Eminem

From my CM11 S3


----------



## goro11 (Dec 8, 2014)

simpsons


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 8, 2014)

My daughter playing mortal kombat Armageddon on PS2

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Profeyn (Dec 8, 2014)

Wading by Jhene Aiko


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## commencal661 (Dec 9, 2014)

Slugdge - All Shell Perish


----------



## XTPN (Dec 9, 2014)

Coldplay - Magic


----------



## Deleted member 4658670 (Dec 9, 2014)

Five Finger Death Punch - Far From Home


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Dec 9, 2014)

Two steps from hell- Heart of courage

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Zaihanzainal (Dec 10, 2014)

This


----------



## kubakl007 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pixies -  Where is my mind? 

Sent from my C1905 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 10, 2014)

Ice Cube. Original NWA member:


----------



## webmaster750 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bingo players - Out of my mind


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Xscarface1999X (Dec 10, 2014)

Soundgarden - Pretty Noose is my song of the moment


----------



## wesman214 (Dec 11, 2014)

The Good Left Undone - Rise Against


----------



## Regnas (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## commencal661 (Dec 11, 2014)

Iron Maiden - Losfer Words (Big 'Orra)


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## shadowcore (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htAGR6UnJ6I
Half the man by methodic doubt.


----------



## Faizan7535 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just give me a reason - p!nk feat nate ruess

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 12, 2014)

Cherlene:


----------



## NexusLover69 (Dec 12, 2014)

Darude - Sandstorm

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Alejandro Keller (Dec 12, 2014)

George Ezra - Budapest


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Regnas (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## commencal661 (Dec 12, 2014)

Acrania - A Trophy Of Corporate Disfigurement


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 12, 2014)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thy Art Is Murder @ Kino Šiška, Ljubljana, Slovenia
Reliving the most awesome concert I've ever been to. They played together with Fit For An Autopsy and Suicide Silence


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Tolipohs (Dec 13, 2014)

Power Fantasy by Clark "Plazmataz" Powell


----------



## sumic17 (Dec 13, 2014)

♥♥♥♥
Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 13, 2014)

Ludacris:


----------



## PerthSGS2 (Dec 14, 2014)

Fan - Blowing


----------



## TonySilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Gin & Juice:


----------



## kevp75 (Dec 15, 2014)

Karakoram2 said:


> Gin & Juice:

Click to collapse



Laid back... got my miind on my money and my money on my mind....



ahhhh that takes me back...   LOL


Cypress Hill - Hits From the Bong


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 15, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Laid back... got my miind on my money and my money on my mind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here, I still remember having the snoop &  dre album back in the day. My first tape was NWA - Straight Outta Compton

From my CM11 S3


----------



## kevp75 (Dec 15, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Same here, I still remember having the snoop &  dre album back in the day. My first tape was NWA - Straight Outta Compton
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Yepyep.. ahh cassettes... i still have a ton LOL

too bad my tape player is as old as they areLol


----------



## kevinottawa (Dec 15, 2014)

Tech support muzak


----------



## jj03 (Dec 16, 2014)

hell hole - spinal tap

sent from my galaxy note 4


----------



## mangesh modhave (Dec 16, 2014)

can't get out of my head


----------



## ErosiveNoise (Dec 16, 2014)

Explosia - Gojira


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nexilva - Evil Will Prevail


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## oFUNGUSo (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## MikeCriggs (Dec 18, 2014)

Between the Buried and Me


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Wu-Tang:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 18, 2014)

Triple Six:


----------



## Dude+ (Dec 18, 2014)

*AC/DC*

Any and every track.


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dude+ said:


> Any and every track.

Click to collapse



I'm going to see them in May!


----------



## Dude+ (Dec 18, 2014)

Damn it!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Dec 19, 2014)

Sufjan Stevens


----------



## jacobryan23 (Dec 19, 2014)

foxwsp said:


> Anybody here listens to Tech N9ne  ?

Click to collapse



From Calm Before the Storm to Something Else.

Best rapper and best record label, IMO.


----------



## notorious me (Dec 19, 2014)

Bone Thugs.... Bud smokers only!!


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 19, 2014)

'tis the season!
All Time Low - Fool's Holiday


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 20, 2014)

ZHU Faded

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 20, 2014)

Blackjack:


----------



## chepui (Dec 20, 2014)

Metallica - Master Of Puppets


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace Hood:


----------



## ClumsyoB (Dec 20, 2014)

One Republic - What You Wanted


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 20, 2014)

Milli Vanilli:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 20, 2014)

Gucci:


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## ludeawakening (Dec 21, 2014)

iHeart - Pop Evil station


----------



## Like_Gg (Dec 21, 2014)

You've gone too far kid


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 22, 2014)

Offspring:

Watch "The Offspring - "Come Out And Play"" on YouTube
The Offspring - "Come Out And Play": http://youtu.be/1jOk8dk-qaU


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 22, 2014)

Android_Monsters said:


> Offspring:
> 
> Watch "The Offspring - "Come Out And Play"" on YouTube
> The Offspring - "Come Out And Play": http://youtu.be/1jOk8dk-qaU

Click to collapse



My daughter was listening to" Too Fly for a white guy" before I left for work earlier, that's funny 

From my S3 running BlissStalk


----------



## commencal661 (Dec 22, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> My daughter was listening to" Too Fly for a white guy" before I left for work earlier, that's funny
> 
> From my S3 running BlissStalk

Click to collapse



Ugh, they constantly play that song on a radio here, haha
P.S.: Listening to Bury Tomorrow - Man On Fire


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## kevp75 (Dec 22, 2014)

Psychosocial - Slipknot


----------



## Andrea993 (Dec 22, 2014)

moonlight - Beethoven


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## neodrei (Dec 23, 2014)

Andrea993 said:


> moonlight - Beethoven

Click to collapse




nice idea!
atm: lang lang - hungarian rhapsody


----------



## confed (Dec 23, 2014)

Army of the Pharaohs - Seven


----------



## neodrei (Dec 23, 2014)

Alicia Keys - Empire State of mind 

.... missing NYC so much :crying: Remebering all the times I heard this song in nearly every store there when I listen to it!


----------



## brentfincham (Dec 24, 2014)

David Guetta - Listen (Deluxe)


----------



## Medicina (Dec 24, 2014)

Soundtracks of various musicals. Currently playing: 25th anniversary Les Mis finale.  Sniff.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Linkin Park - In The End

My fav song. <3


----------



## Norbex (Dec 24, 2014)

Parov Stelar - All Night


----------



## Soryuu (Dec 24, 2014)

Plc 4 Mie Hæd (Place for My Head, Reanimation version) - Linkin Park

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 25, 2014)

some good old northern black metal


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thinking about going to six flags this weekend. Made me think of the time I met the geto boyz at the gate of the Dallas park whilst going through security. 

One of their few good new songs:

Watch "Geto Boys - Yes Yes Yall (Uncensored) (Official V…" on YouTube
Geto Boys - Yes Yes Yall (Uncensored) (Official V…: http://youtu.be/AxqA3ihujgQ


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 26, 2014)

Coal Tattoo:

Carol Elizabeth Jones

She's a Christian country singer. 

So sadly her cd is impossible to steal. 

Closest you can get on YouTube:

Watch "Red Molly "Coal Tattoo"" on YouTube
Red Molly "Coal Tattoo": http://youtu.be/qfvK3eu3u_E


----------



## bourseindia (Dec 26, 2014)

*Listing to Lethal*

*Lethal Combination lyrics Bilal Saeed Feat Roach Killa - by HTC one*


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2014)

R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 27, 2014)

The same thing every Dutchie listens to this time of year: Radio 2 Top 2000.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenneyBoy444 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sail - Awolnation


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 27, 2014)

When I had the Christmas blues I went a little dark. I'm loving life and xda, etc., currently. 

But, we' re all adults here. 

Wacka Flocka and Slim Dunkin:


Watch "Slim Dunkin & Waka Flocka -Twin Towers 2 Intro Tr…" on YouTube
Slim Dunkin & Waka Flocka -Twin Towers 2 Intro Tr…: http://youtu.be/o3qLyDuP37w

Only thing about this video is that slim dunkin actually got murdered for stealing candy and is shoplifting candy in the video. 

And the camera chain is the subject of a lawsuit between Gucci and Flocka and his mom.


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 27, 2014)

ed sheeran A Team acoustic live


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 28, 2014)

8ball & mjg


----------



## 西村大一 (Dec 28, 2014)

Queen - We will rock you.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 28, 2014)

Shift key. Sorry:


----------



## Ouya-XD (Dec 28, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> If you want to be technical it is indeed hard rock
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



No.
Hard Rock comes from a different past then Metal, neither one sound the same.

Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Dec 28, 2014)

Ouya-XD said:


> No.
> Hard Rock comes from a different past then Metal, neither one sound the same.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Agreed.   fully


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bricksquad:


----------



## Wiwee (Dec 29, 2014)

Lost Horizon - Highlander


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Watch "Keladry Protector of the Small" on YouTube
Keladry Protector of the Small: http://youtu.be/61Iv6n8n4kU


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Watch "Slim Dunkin- "Menace II Society" (Official Video)…" on YouTube
Slim Dunkin- "Menace II Society" (Official Video)…: http://youtu.be/5wvD4OcBfQA


----------



## LouRock (Dec 31, 2014)

Soothsayer - Buckethead


----------



## Riccardo.M (Dec 31, 2014)

Billy Idol - Real Wild Child


----------



## LouRock (Dec 31, 2014)

El menú - El Gran Combo de PR


----------



## hippopotaplatypus (Dec 31, 2014)

how to save a life - the fray


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jan 1, 2015)

Living Dead - C-Lekktor


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2015)

A great day for freedom - Pink Floyd


----------



## NaveeDo (Jan 2, 2015)

2pac - Dear Mama

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trisgaming (Jan 2, 2015)

If I had you - Adam Lambert


----------



## sabrefresco (Jan 2, 2015)

Mat Kearney - Sooner Or Later


----------



## DarkNate34 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brotha Lynch Hung - Sooner or Later 

Sent from my C6902 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LouRock (Jan 3, 2015)

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 3, 2015)

Al Green - Love and Happiness - Chopped and Screw…: http://youtu.be/e4l1im7vGUU

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fokus222 (Jan 3, 2015)

Megadeth - Hangar 18


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Woo:


----------



## jesusprice (Jan 3, 2015)

Killer Mike and EL-P Run The Jewels 2


----------



## piscesjoey (Jan 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 4, 2015)

Watch "Project Pat - 90 Days [Trill ☠ Chopped]" on YouTube
Project Pat - 90 Days [Trill ☠ Chopped]: http://youtu.be/jTnmc-HlYq0


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 4, 2015)

Trill:


----------



## Deleted member 2405884 (Jan 5, 2015)

En Masse by Loscil. Perfect insomnia music


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ambient sounds and music in Borderlands


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 6, 2015)

Cherlene


----------



## FordPrefectAO (Jan 6, 2015)

Coffee by Silvan Esso


----------



## tech-nik (Jan 6, 2015)

Open Wide - Calvin Harris ft Big Sean


----------



## loismustdie555 (Jan 6, 2015)

4 times in a row so far. The entire thing each time. Going on my 5th run. Here's how far I've gotten










Because I have no life.


----------



## Konloch (Jan 6, 2015)

Bob Marley & the Wailers 7-21-1979 Live Full Show


----------



## MuS3SbElLaMy (Jan 6, 2015)

The smiths - Hatful of Hollow

Sent from my SM-T805 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## hikeskool (Jan 6, 2015)

In The Light by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jan 6, 2015)

Ich will deine Seele - X-Fusion


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 6, 2015)

Musical Nursery Rhymes with my One-Year-Old. Gangsta!

Supercharged Nokia 918


----------



## tropics19 (Jan 7, 2015)

Sleep Baby Sleep - Broods


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 7, 2015)

an electric fan whirrling


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bury Tomorrow - Darker Water


----------



## mrbmg (Jan 7, 2015)

City And Colour : Hope For Now

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovemysillybanana (Jan 7, 2015)

The beeping of my computer. Anyone else really hate the having to post on 10 first rule?


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lilly


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 8, 2015)

CEJ


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Webbie


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 8, 2015)

Cherlene


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 8, 2015)

Watch "Trill Fam (Lil Phat & Webbie) - Do It Bigger (fea…" on YouTube
Trill Fam (Lil Phat & Webbie) - Do It Bigger (fea…: http://youtu.be/MNAyKZPEniI


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Killeen


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 8, 2015)

1
We'll be good.


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## disclwd65 (Jan 8, 2015)

anything with a good hard kick in it 

theracords! catatonic overload - sexual thrill


----------



## cam_hamlin (Jan 9, 2015)

#mailboxmoney


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## luqman98 (Jan 10, 2015)

"Forked" from Gran Turismo 4 game.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 10, 2015)

Midnight City:


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 10, 2015)

Can´t get enough ov those chill beats today  ^=^


----------



## MadGoat_Studio (Jan 10, 2015)

Contiez Feat. Treyy G - Trumpsta (Djuro Remix)


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jan 10, 2015)

Overburdened - Disturbed


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 10, 2015)

Attila's latest album named "Guilty Pleasure". This stuff is effin' awesome


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 11, 2015)

Toothgrinder


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Ltdrev (Jan 11, 2015)

Tiken Jah Fakoly - L'afrique dois du fric , from 2004 album "coup de gueule"
On my newly recapped preamp


----------



## BerndM14 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hammerfall - Last man standing: 




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ombladon24 (Jan 11, 2015)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## stefhelm (Jan 12, 2015)

Checking out Google play music because of a free trial that came with my Chromecast.  Some ok music selection, but likely not worth paying for when the trial ends.  Hitting up the alt/indie and electronic channels at the moment.


----------



## Pyronn (Jan 12, 2015)

Listening to the theme song of this anime that I just finished watching called Log Horizon


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 14, 2015)

Pumped up kicks


----------



## pichlerAT (Jan 14, 2015)

Eminem - Berzerk
Love the MMLP2!


----------



## artuez (Jan 14, 2015)

Eminem, yes!


----------



## dsunglao (Jan 15, 2015)

Rap god..


----------



## skanzino (Jan 15, 2015)

http://youtu.be/iZq3i94mSsQ


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## trippymanni (Jan 16, 2015)

Ghosts of Navigators!!! Iron Maiden!!!


----------



## Borat97 (Jan 16, 2015)

Kwabs - Walk


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Jan 17, 2015)

Heaven Shall Burn - Black Tears


----------



## kevp75 (Jan 18, 2015)

Jeremy Soule - Heri's Canton


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 18, 2015)

Naimliss- Put It Down   Produced by Freestylesteve

next up Bjork- There's More To Life Then This.

eclectic playlist of self produced music as well as other various stuff from trip hop/hip hop and drum n bass genres.

Tomorrow I'll do some hippy rock like some Wishbone Ash or Some EL-P are something, maybe revisit woodstock.


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 19, 2015)

:good:


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 19, 2015)

PureLogic said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



New album is coming out soon! Can't wait!


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 19, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> New album is coming out soon! Can't wait!

Click to collapse



Juggernaut!!! \m/


----------



## FunToCreate (Jan 19, 2015)

The Bangles - Eternal Flame <3


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 20, 2015)

Not really a song but I can't start my day without motivation.


----------



## Maynard100 (Jan 20, 2015)

thinking out loud - ed sheeran


----------



## TimmyStudios (Jan 20, 2015)

Stevie Stone ft. Yelawolf - Dollar General


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jan 20, 2015)

Heroes (We Could Be) by Alesso

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Big Pokey:


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Jan 20, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-I200 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sofcor (Jan 20, 2015)

Bad Self Portraits by Lake Street Dive


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 20, 2015)

Sunset - Kid Ink


----------



## sabrefresco (Jan 21, 2015)

Narcotic Thrust - I Like It

Yes that's a song, and no I wasn't saying I like using them


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 22, 2015)

Chingo Bling:

Watch "chingo bling  - what did he said (remix) ft fade …" on YouTube
chingo bling  - what did he said (remix) ft fade …: http://youtu.be/6O2HH0eVawU


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Slim Dunkin: 

Watch "Slim Dunkin & Sy Ari Da Kid - We Them Niggas (MUS…" on YouTube
Slim Dunkin & Sy Ari Da Kid - We Them Niggas (MUS…: http://youtu.be/DCW1V4rmArQ


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 23, 2015)

Rock Superstar:

Watch "Cypress Hill - (Rock) Superstar" on YouTube
Cypress Hill - (Rock) Superstar: http://youtu.be/W4VpE-0zitU


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 23, 2015)

...to a metal masterpiece :good:


----------



## Unonueve (Jan 23, 2015)

Stolen Dance - Milky Chance


----------



## athoik (Jan 23, 2015)

Coldplay - Paradise....


----------



## Unonueve (Jan 23, 2015)

Empire of the Sun - We are people


----------



## athoik (Jan 23, 2015)

Wicked Game


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 23, 2015)

Attila - Horsepig


----------



## athoik (Jan 23, 2015)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 24, 2015)

Modestep:

Watch "Modestep - Sunlight (Official Video)" on YouTube
Modestep - Sunlight (Official Video): http://youtu.be/Bparw9Jo3dk

---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------

Watch "Modestep - Another Day (Ft. Popeska) (xKore Remix) (Official Video)" on YouTube
Modestep - Another Day (Ft. Popeska) (xKore Remix) (Official Video): http://youtu.be/f9EM8T5K6d8


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 24, 2015)

Savant

Watch "Savant - Kali 47 (Official Video)" on YouTube
Savant - Kali 47 (Official Video): http://youtu.be/3Jjq-PbcsbU


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 24, 2015)

Watch "Modestep - Feel Good (Official Video)" on YouTube
Modestep - Feel Good (Official Video): http://youtu.be/3r26y--evIw


----------



## KaizenY (Jan 24, 2015)

HORSE The Band - Shapeshift

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0fcwYaABw8


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## cookmaster43 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sia- Chandelier . Over and Over again.


----------



## Nifel (Jan 25, 2015)

*A Rocket To The Moon: Whole Lotta You*


----------



## ticoticox3000 (Jan 25, 2015)

Song: Recover 
Artist: CHVRCHES


----------



## fanofsony (Jan 25, 2015)

Hero enrique


----------



## husam666 (Jan 25, 2015)

Gogol Bordello - Alcohol


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 27, 2015)

Brother IZ:


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 27, 2015)

We have enough money. We need rooted phones: Watch "Lucky presents The Meskin Houston Mic Pass" on YouTube
Lucky presents The Meskin Houston Mic Pass: http://youtu.be/kSILxFaRlI4

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

Only allowed to play this one as a goof. My sister will kill me, and all.  Still:

Watch "Flatline Ft  Trae   ****in  Wit Texas" on YouTube
Flatline Ft  Trae   ****in  Wit Texas: http://youtu.be/tBNSkKCyXVM


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 27, 2015)

Fortunately your sister is older than you:
Watch "Bloodrayne Music Video 3." on YouTube
Bloodrayne Music Video 3.: http://youtu.be/7IamRnpF1a0

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

Gang signs are bad. Get some rest. I'm flashing your phone whilst you sleep. If you absolutely need a scary Texas song:

Watch "WELCOME TO TEXAS" on YouTube.
WELCOME TO TEXAS: http://youtu.be/lDTMqxUd6Xw


----------



## DJantel Ware (Jan 27, 2015)

Die Antwoord - Enter the Ninja.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 27, 2015)

An allied town has fallen

We do love the new cm stuff however. 

I've got my brothers phone:

Watch "Basshunter - Dota" on YouTube
Basshunter - Dota: http://youtu.be/c_cCsFU6pak


----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2015)

Alt-J - Matilda


----------



## ksou123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Madlib... And other chill stuff on Google Music


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Jan 27, 2015)

New Periphery albums, just got them today! So stoked!


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 28, 2015)

My sister falls asleep, too.

Watch "short dawg reppin' time (freestyle)" on YouTube
short dawg reppin' time (freestyle): http://youtu.be/I_780yIGCMU


----------



## kuiyibo (Jan 28, 2015)

Persiana Americana - Soda Estereo


----------



## T33L (Jan 28, 2015)

Wild world - Cat Stevens


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 29, 2015)

>"True Faith" - NewOrder 
>"Arabella" -  Arctic Monkeys >
>"Wendy Time" -  The CURE


----------



## commencal661 (Jan 29, 2015)

It's 2 days since I got Juggernaut: Alpha and Juggernaut: Omega by Periphery, and I'm still listening to them on a repeat. It's so perfect.
The best thing is that I am going to see them live together wit The Devin Townsend Project in March in Vienna

Periphery - 22 Faces


----------



## sandiprickyroy (Jan 29, 2015)

Iron Maiden - Fear of The Dark


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 29, 2015)

K2 can't post anymore. But, I know this is what he would have wanted to post:

Watch "Short Dawg Freestyle part 2 NEW (HOT)" on YouTube
Short Dawg Freestyle part 2 NEW (HOT): http://youtu.be/-3z4fELyw8s


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kendrick Lamar feat Drake & Janet Jackson - Poetic Justice

Sent from my JasmineRom1.9 Juggernaut 3 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 30, 2015)

Can it be all so simple - Wu Tang

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TryHardBlueonMac (Jan 30, 2015)

Neal Acree - The Valley of the Four Winds


----------



## Maynard100 (Jan 31, 2015)

Im listening hardwell at the moment.


----------



## 10-K (Feb 2, 2015)

Contiez ft Treyy G. 

Electrostep

Watch "Contiez Feat  Treyy G   Trumpsta Djuro Remix) 1 hour" on YouTube
Contiez Feat  Treyy G   Trumpsta Djuro Remix) 1 hour: http://youtu.be/Sr8IrmzsId4


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 3, 2015)

Im listening - all about that bass


----------



## Arcannia (Feb 3, 2015)

Sun was shining bright after a long period of time, and boosted me with happiness and positivity. This song came along:
Vladimir Cetkar - Heavenly


----------



## husam666 (Feb 3, 2015)

THIS!! Just listen to it, it's the most perfect chillstep track I've heard so far!


----------



## commencal661 (Feb 3, 2015)

At The Gates - Eater Of Gods


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (Feb 4, 2015)

50 best vocal trance songs of 2014:


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Im listening - thinking out loud


----------



## shellmehl (Feb 4, 2015)

deadmau5 of course


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## mic108 (Feb 5, 2015)

Rihanna - Cockiness


----------



## jacopious (Feb 5, 2015)

don johnson big band - living the life


----------



## Villa_Man (Feb 5, 2015)

My fav band and my fav song


----------



## 10-K (Feb 5, 2015)

Best of vocal trance mix.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 5, 2015)

Modestep:
Watch "RMX-500 Modestep Performance" on YouTube
RMX-500 Modestep Performance: http://youtu.be/uKS8XwQwnUU


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Feb 5, 2015)

Been listening to a lot of stoner/doom lately. Orchid, Venomous Maximus, and Aleph Null are my current favs.


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bailando


----------



## 10-K (Feb 5, 2015)

La Roux


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 5, 2015)

Toulouse:

Watch "Nicky Romero - Toulouse" on YouTube
Nicky Romero - Toulouse: http://youtu.be/KrVC5dm5fFc


----------



## Cobbo (Feb 5, 2015)

Take your daughter to the slaughter by Iron Madien. 

It was a candidate for a theme song for Nightmare on Elm St 6. :good:


----------



## 10-K (Feb 6, 2015)

Katy Perry & Juicy J (formerly of The Triple Six Mafia)

Watch "Katy Perry - Dark Horse (Official) ft. Juicy J" on YouTube
Katy Perry - Dark Horse (Official) ft. Juicy J: http://youtu.be/0KSOMA3QBU0


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2015)

Quiet Riot


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## _MetalHead_ (Feb 6, 2015)

Path of Doom!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3NBA8oxoKJM


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 6, 2015)

Break Free - Ariana


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Villa_Man (Feb 6, 2015)

Evanescence - Cloud Nine <3


----------



## pozirk (Feb 6, 2015)

*ATB - Ecstasy*


----------



## cogito808 (Feb 6, 2015)

Flight Facilities - Crave You


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 6, 2015)

Problem - Ariana


----------



## MuS3SbElLaMy (Feb 7, 2015)

Stone sour

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## 10-K (Feb 7, 2015)

Excel the real voice actresses 

Watch "Opening En VIVO de Excel Saga. COMPLETO!!! J-POP." on YouTube
Opening En VIVO de Excel Saga. COMPLETO!!! J-POP.: http://youtu.be/hhs4jbKIsHY


----------



## kenil89 (Feb 8, 2015)

Kabhi jo badal barsee...-arjit sing

*Mod edit: Link removed*


----------



## 10-K (Feb 8, 2015)

Goldfrapp:


----------



## Villa_Man (Feb 8, 2015)

Linkin Park - Numb ^_^


----------



## Judeyu (Feb 9, 2015)

Demons----Imagine Dragons


----------



## commencal661 (Feb 9, 2015)

Periphery - Rainbow Gravity


----------



## Sempiternum (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not in love - 10cc


----------



## commencal661 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sylosis - To Build A Tomb


----------



## so1o# (Feb 9, 2015)

Shinedown - Diamond eyes

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## speedwayfan75 (Feb 9, 2015)

Brad paisley and acdc


----------



## husam666 (Feb 9, 2015)

The Doors - Riders on the storm


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Juls317 (Feb 11, 2015)

My French professor speaking


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 11, 2015)

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## V4ld3k (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Lukas G. (Feb 12, 2015)

You Will Know My Name - Arch Enemy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Angel&co (Feb 12, 2015)

Alphaville - Forever Young


----------



## agentdj (Feb 12, 2015)

Barry White - Good night my love


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Feb 13, 2015)

The almighty Bolt Thrower!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4wRTxBhqNuY


----------



## V4ld3k (Feb 13, 2015)

Vomit The Hate - Alive in a Common Grave


----------



## 10-K (Feb 13, 2015)

Been downloading mixtapes from datpiff (google it).

One I'm listening to at the moment:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 13, 2015)

Nightcore


----------



## Arkane416 (Feb 13, 2015)

Frontier Psychiatrist - The Avalanches


----------



## KodRoute (Feb 13, 2015)

Hybrid Minds - Meant To Be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkPq1rFc-94


----------



## RarePlatinum (Feb 13, 2015)

That Was Just Your Life - Metallica


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 13, 2015)

Chingo Bling

Watch "Chingo Bling-What Did He Said" on YouTube
Chingo Bling-What Did He Said: http://youtu.be/ZfNlCywGynM


----------



## RealDob (Feb 13, 2015)

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life (RealDob remix)

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------

my remix


----------



## husam666 (Feb 14, 2015)

Regina Spektor - You've Got Time


----------



## Sam min Sam (Feb 14, 2015)

Bob Marley - Concrete jungle

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (Feb 14, 2015)

Waka Flocka

Watch "Waka Flocka Flame - Re-Up (Full Mixtape)" on YouTube
Waka Flocka Flame - Re-Up (Full Mixtape): http://youtu.be/fqlka509t1Y


----------



## gogozx (Feb 14, 2015)

Best song ever! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4mkUqR2BJI


----------



## 10-K (Feb 14, 2015)

Big Mike (formerly of the Geto Boyz)

Watch "Big Mike ft. Pimp C - Havin' Thangs (Uncut)" on YouTube
Big Mike ft. Pimp C - Havin' Thangs (Uncut): http://youtu.be/kADQFyeN5GI


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 15, 2015)

Arabella... Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Maki (Feb 15, 2015)

Linkin Park - Guilty All The Same (Feat. Rakim) :good:


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sigur Ros - Untitled 3 ("Samskeyti")


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## rushiloke7 (Feb 16, 2015)

Blank space - Taylor Swift


----------



## crashbyte1203 (Feb 16, 2015)

my fiance is watching grey's anatomy


----------



## serbis (Feb 17, 2015)

Imperium - Madeon


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Wreckshop


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (Feb 18, 2015)

Chingo Bling:

Watch "Aye Wey Wey - Chingo Bling w/ lyrics" on YouTube
Aye Wey Wey - Chingo Bling w/ lyrics: http://youtu.be/popVApB9goU


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 18, 2015)

Bohagon:

Watch "bohagon-wuz up ft Fabo, Princess & Diamond" on YouTube
bohagon-wuz up ft Fabo, Princess & Diamond: http://youtu.be/SFJScaZ94t4


----------



## 10-K (Feb 19, 2015)

Dallas rap music:

Watch "Fat B ft. Big Tuck & Tum Tum - In Da Hood" on YouTube
Fat B ft. Big Tuck & Tum Tum - In Da Hood: http://youtu.be/w6Ez4IuBaWE


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Feb 19, 2015)

Carnifex - Dragged Into The Grave


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 19, 2015)

Lady Sovereign:


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sesame Street:

Watch "Sesame Street - Joint" on YouTube
Sesame Street - Joint: http://youtu.be/VU_ne-Pf6vE


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Dota:

Watch "Basshunter - Dota" on YouTube
Basshunter - Dota: http://youtu.be/0OzWIFX8M-Y


----------



## 10-K (Feb 19, 2015)

Big tuck
Watch "Big Tuck "Stunnaman" (Official Video)" on YouTube
Big Tuck "Stunnaman" (Official Video): http://youtu.be/dlx-_MkE374


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2015)

Metallica - Outlaw Torn (S&M)


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## djrealistic (Feb 20, 2015)

*headlights  - eminem*

.....


----------



## Gato177 (Feb 20, 2015)

When you love someone - Bryan Adams


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Mr Kaiila.

Kind of a hard cd to get. Got it off datpiff this time. 

But, it was originally a promo disc.


----------



## lequanglong1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

Believe - Dima Bilan    :victory:


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 21, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 22, 2015)

Tow Down

Watch "Tow Down f/ H.A.W.K. - Country Rap Tune" on YouTube
Tow Down f/ H.A.W.K. - Country Rap Tune: http://youtu.be/ZI8cGOf0Olk


----------



## 10-K (Feb 22, 2015)

If we're doing running from the cops songs can't leave out Lil Tony:

Watch "Lil Tony "Turn Me Up" ft. Chalie Boy, Tum Tum, Ace Boogie B" on YouTube
Lil Tony "Turn Me Up" ft. Chalie Boy, Tum Tum, Ace Boogie B: http://youtu.be/G9D51dVdB-Q


----------



## Klaus_Aut (Feb 22, 2015)

These days - Bon Jovi


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 23, 2015)

De hofnar - De nacht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWsXtq0kL7g


----------



## Ltdrev (Feb 23, 2015)

NSFW - an evening at the factory

" When it come to profits patriotism cannot compete "

props to all of us tech lovers and devices buying monkeys...


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## kamil79123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Moonbeam - 13th world

Wysłane z mojego LG-E610 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 24, 2015)

Zardonic. Vulgar Display of Bass:

Watch "Zardonic - Vulgar Display Of Bass Full Album" on YouTube
Zardonic - Vulgar Display Of Bass Full Album: http://youtu.be/nD8SN6y7k90


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 24, 2015)

Triumph - Wu Tang Clan 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## 10-K (Feb 25, 2015)

Lil O 

Watch "Lil'O - It Iz What It Iz (Official Video)" on YouTube
Lil'O - It Iz What It Iz (Official Video): http://youtu.be/DYmRmaOsKNU


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Triple Six. Side 2 Side:

Watch "Three 6 Mafia - Side 2 Side" on YouTube
Three 6 Mafia - Side 2 Side: http://youtu.be/Ucy02Iw9MV4


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Sempiternum (Feb 25, 2015)

Gréta Salóme & Jónsi - Never Forget


----------



## Raeigis (Feb 26, 2015)

K-on - No, Thank You!

http://youtu.be/grXXPSNjOak


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Da kappa

Watch "Before Da Kappa 2k1" on YouTube
Before Da Kappa 2k1: http://youtu.be/hCmR64STJaA


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 26, 2015)

Big tuck 

Watch "Big Tuck - Southside Da Realist" on YouTube
Big Tuck - Southside Da Realist: http://youtu.be/jJwvQ7uGREE


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 26, 2015)

23

Watch "Dorrough - Number 23 [from DJ Drama & Dorrough's GANGSTA GRILLZ: NUMBER 23]" on YouTube
Dorrough - Number 23 [from DJ Drama & Dorrough's GANGSTA GRILLZ: NUMBER 23]: http://youtu.be/3-Rkoj0ebms


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 26, 2015)

_"This is the night of unholy revelation
Demon rape under the sign of Satan

Revel in the shreds of the corpse

Blood drenched sacrifice of evil

A journey deep down to the titan pillars of hell"_


----------



## 10-K (Feb 26, 2015)

Flashing

Watch "Project Pat - Flashin" on YouTube
Project Pat - Flashin: http://youtu.be/R93sJKF6qFQ


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 27, 2015)

Boten Anna:

Watch "Basshunter Boten Anna video offical con letra (version original)" on YouTube
Basshunter Boten Anna video offical con letra (version original): http://youtu.be/qq4KNsRTi8M


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 27, 2015)

*So you've come for your vengeance
Hear - I think the crowd is silent
Of me you have dreamt
I have grown (I built my domain on your hate)
Mock your words
I will laugh in disrespect
then wash my hands in your blood
conqueror
A face of fright you revealed to me
with which I painted my eyes
Delight me with death for this tires my soul
and soon eyes of black shall arise...
Hear crowd - my heart
The delicate thunder*


----------



## 10-K (Feb 27, 2015)

Watch "Project pat - Aggravated Robbery with lyrics" on YouTube
Project pat - Aggravated Robbery with lyrics: http://youtu.be/cddh0Xjz2eU


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Watch "Big Mike ft. Pimp C - Havin' Thangs" on YouTube
Big Mike ft. Pimp C - Havin' Thangs: http://youtu.be/p6QJG7SNVcE


----------



## Moondroid (Feb 27, 2015)

Keep Going - Boozoo Bajou ft. Tony Joe White


----------



## Raeigis (Feb 27, 2015)

Carpe Diem - Heavenly

http://youtu.be/8Vul47Tt790


----------



## Moondroid (Feb 27, 2015)

Android_Monsters said:


> Boten Anna

Click to collapse



Classic.
Still one of my favorite Basshunter choons (title is _Russia_, not _Russian_):


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 27, 2015)

I had forgotten about that one. Very cool!
Watch "Basshunter - Angel In The Night (OFFICIAL VIDEO) (Ultra Music)" on YouTube
Basshunter - Angel In The Night (OFFICIAL VIDEO) (Ultra Music): http://youtu.be/gWCpfRZfVEc


----------



## Villa_Man (Feb 27, 2015)

We Are The Fallen - Bury Me Alive


----------



## 10-K (Feb 27, 2015)

Money and the Power

Watch "Scarface - Money And The Power [Explicit]" on YouTube
Scarface - Money And The Power [Explicit]: http://youtu.be/z1naWK2BEas


----------



## Karakoram2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Masa and the flour:

Watch "Chingo Bling- Masa & Da Flour" on YouTube
Chingo Bling- Masa & Da Flour: http://youtu.be/JjCS_dFPjN0


----------



## Raeigis (Feb 28, 2015)

Starrysky - ...In Live

http://youtu.be/smeldfUHGWs


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 28, 2015)

Finntroll - Den Hornkrönte Konungen (Rivfaders Tron)






*En ensam skugga nu ridit fram
Nu stigit herren av nordens hemliga folk
Han stirrar mot fjällen, han lyfter sin arm
Drakblod koka i dennes barm
Kung över folken av troll, hornkrönt står han
Härskare utav allt ur mörkrets famn

De samlas ur skogens svarta natt
De vandra från fjäll och sjö
Vätte och troll, svartalf och varg
björnens ande och havets mö

Vid trolltronens fot nu samlas de
De hopas i skock för att alla se
Här samlas troll, oknytt och rå
De jubla och fira så gott de må
Snart hörs ett muller, ett mäktigt dån
Så varslas döden av Jehovas son
Så stiga fram denna hedniska här
Och Rivfader, härskaren, fram de bär...*


----------



## 10-K (Feb 28, 2015)

Opeth
Watch "Opeth - Reverie / Harlequin Forest (Audio)" on YouTube
Opeth - Reverie / Harlequin Forest (Audio): http://youtu.be/nIo3lpXrc5A


----------



## iqoption (Feb 28, 2015)

Rob Zombie – Two-Lane Blacktop


----------



## Moondroid (Feb 28, 2015)

Check My Brain (Alice In Chains)






GF turned me on to these guys.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 1, 2015)

You sir. Have good taste in music. 

My gf showed me this 1.
Watch "slipknot 555 666" on YouTube
slipknot 555 666: http://youtu.be/mIP_GN3Ikig


----------



## 10-K (Mar 1, 2015)

Can't let her go

Watch "NEW MUSIC VIDEO: CHINGO BLING & DIRTY J - "CANT LET HER GO" (My Retirement)" on YouTube
NEW MUSIC VIDEO: CHINGO BLING & DIRTY J - "CANT LET HER GO" (My Retirement): http://youtu.be/_evi7ndJHWU


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 1, 2015)

K2

Watch "Project Pat - Cheez N Dope 3 (2014) (Full Mixtape) (+download)" on YouTube
Project Pat - Cheez N Dope 3 (2014) (Full Mixtape) (+download): http://youtu.be/2AaXmjTsESY


----------



## zapkhiell (Mar 1, 2015)

*Lynyrd Skynyrd*

This is my music it makes me remind to something  
~ Lynyrd Skynyrd -=- FreeBird ~


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 1, 2015)

Let's all watch if you don't mind. It sounds more relaxing than my song

Watch "Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird - 7/2/1977 - Oakland Coliseum Stadium (Official)" on YouTube
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird - 7/2/1977 - Oakland Coliseum Stadium (Official): http://youtu.be/QxIWDmmqZzY


----------



## aneeshs005 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Land of Confusion - In Flames*

Land of Confusion - In Flames


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 1, 2015)

_
Black Sky
Dead sun
Life-less

Cold orbit
Un-creation
Planet king

Through the infinite halls of hell
The Pandemonium war bells chime

The shadow point
Hell unleashed
Dark death

Rotten stars
Suns collide
A dying world

By the light of collapsing stars
The Pandemonium war bells chime
Hell, is reaping over paradise
Cutting golden chasms through nebular skies
Dead worlds fill my vision
Out from a starless void

Like a slow eternal glacier
A million eons old
Rotting pulsars bring eternal night
The Pandemonium war bells chime

Cataclysmic apocalypse rise
Crusading into damnation
Eons passing by as seconds
No night has ever been this black

A ceaseless flow of darkness
Paint this world in black
Unravel us all into chaos
Rip the fabric of time and space

Universal evil
Hell precedes this dawn
Planet carnivore
The raping of a dying world

Cosmic anarchy
World incinerated
Nebular overlord
A testamental judgement
An unstoppable momentum
Devoid of sentiment
Through dark dead galaxies
Hell has been unleashed_


----------



## Moondroid (Mar 1, 2015)

Android_Monsters said:


> I had forgotten about that one. Very cool!
> Watch "Basshunter - Angel In The Night (OFFICIAL VIDEO) (Ultra Music)" on YouTube
> Basshunter - Angel In The Night (OFFICIAL VIDEO) (Ultra Music): http://youtu.be/gWCpfRZfVEc

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. Just watched GF 'jump' on that one after I tossed it her way 
Hardstyle freak that she is.

Me chillin'


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 1, 2015)

The 10 seconds 'hello' video on the S6 Unpacked live stream. Honestly, is this going to be looping for the next 30 minutes?


----------



## BurningCanine (Mar 1, 2015)

Drive - Boyce Avenue


----------



## Raeigis (Mar 2, 2015)

A classic
Aerosmith ft Run DMC - Walk This Way
http://youtu.be/4B_UYYPb-Gk


----------



## advent_geek (Mar 2, 2015)

Boom boom bow - end


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Mar 2, 2015)

Nile- 4th Arra of Dragon


----------



## undyingdest (Mar 3, 2015)

Devotion by Tuneboy (got that oldschool showtek vibe, FTS!)


----------



## KodRoute (Mar 3, 2015)

Flite & Medium Minus - Find What You Love


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 3, 2015)

_*Wenn Sagen und Lieder die Landen beschreiten
Wenn das Grauen, das noch schwärzer als Dunkelheit, fliegt
Wenn die Schrecken der verbotenen Stadt wieder reiten
Wenn nur im Tod noch Frieden liegt

Über die kargen, sagenumrankten, leidgetränkten Ebenen
Längst vergangener Schlachten
Hauchen heisere Hörner hässlicher Winde
Tragen das Leid aus vergangener Zeit
In den stöhnenden Stimmen der dereinst Gefallenen
Branden wie Meere von Schmerz und Verwünschung
An die zeitlosen Tore der schwarzen Stadt
Und die Geißel der Angst martert wieder das Land

Wenn er, der nicht sein darf, sich wieder erhebt
Wenn er Frieden zerfleischt wird von Hass und von Krieg
Wenn blutet und zittert ein jeder, der lebt
Wenn nur im Tod noch Frieden liegt

Schwarz gähnen die stählernen Tore der Verderbnis in der Finsternis der
uralten Mauern, die zinnenstarrend in den Nachthimmel ragen.
Leise wiegt sich ein kriegslüsterner Wind in den Nebeln.
Angstvoll und stumm schläft ein verkrüppelter Wald krummer Bäume, verhöhnt
von der stolzen Schrecklichkeit sinistrer Türme, verfluchter Mauern.
Die Stätte des Unheils liegt noch lautlos und still, doch ihr Hass und der
Durst nach Verwüstung und Schändung martern das Trugbild der Ruhe.
Noch weilt die Sonne weit hinter den himmelstützenden Bergen, doch sie
riecht schon das Blut eines grausigen Morgens...
...und ein markerschütternder Schrei dringt aus der verbotenen Stadt,
zerreißt die Stille der Nacht...*_


----------



## Gato177 (Mar 3, 2015)

One More Try - George Michael


----------



## Toledo_JAB (Mar 4, 2015)

/dropsmicandwalksaway!!!!!!


----------



## Gato177 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello - Lionel Richie


----------



## Sharonblue (Mar 4, 2015)

i wanted you-- inna


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## ovejasrepublicanas (Mar 4, 2015)

Skrillex-summit:good:


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 4, 2015)

*Freedom, urge, faith - and deeper he falls
Hatred, rage, fear - the stronger denial
Anger, heat, lust - the higher he climbs

[Chorus:]
Slave - the shackles are off
Act - Do it your way
Horns - the abyss ascends
Now gather the earth
It's the coming of the Dark Lord
All tribes unite
This is the rite of our cross

Viewing, judging, killing - A formula known
Fading, paling, rotting - A story too old

[Chorus]

Wielding, might, just - Now throw me the fight
Glowing, thriving, winning - The truth will be told
*
[Chorus]


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 4, 2015)

Homies --- Icp

Watch "ICP - Homies (Unedited)" on YouTube
ICP - Homies (Unedited): http://youtu.be/rwF6o_LCiA8


----------



## 10-K (Mar 4, 2015)

I guess we could do Posse on Broadway. I'm kind of from Detroit, though. And things are a little sad there, at the moment. 

But, it's still a good song. 

Watch "Posse on Broadway (Vernor) - Killed and Chopped by 604 E. Killa" on YouTube
Posse on Broadway (Vernor) - Killed and Chopped by 604 E. Killa: http://youtu.be/mB5-wvVkqqY


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh, Detroit's getting better. Community garden. Repurposed factories. It'll be back to the good old days soon. 

There's a really cool "Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown" on Netflix about Detroit. 

But, in the Detroit spirit.

Icp -- assassin's

Watch "Insane Clown Posse Assassins Live GOTJ 02' ICP" on YouTube
Insane Clown Posse Assassins Live GOTJ 02' ICP: http://youtu.be/xJic4P2rfdc


----------



## qshell99 (Mar 5, 2015)

Boards of Canada

Autechre


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 5, 2015)

David Bowie


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Jimmy Buffet


----------



## 10-K (Mar 5, 2015)

Slim Thug & Zro:

Watch "Slim Thug Ft. Z-Ro - Gangsta (Dirty) HD720p '' Best Quality Video & Audi..." on YouTube
Slim Thug Ft. Z-Ro - Gangsta (Dirty) HD720p '' Best Quality Video & Audi...: http://youtu.be/Yzm9h9jQfSc


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 5, 2015)

Just 1 more time
Lucky & Flatline

Watch "Flatline n Lucky" on YouTube
Flatline n Lucky: http://youtu.be/Jxr67yT2xzM


----------



## Moondroid (Mar 5, 2015)

Band of Skulls - Asleep At the Wheel


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Project Pat

Watch "Project Pat - Raised In The Projects" on YouTube
Project Pat - Raised In The Projects: http://youtu.be/ZHx0LbopSHI


----------



## 10-K (Mar 5, 2015)

Lil Wayne
Watch "Lil Wayne - Tha Block Is Hot" on YouTube
Lil Wayne - Tha Block Is Hot: http://youtu.be/fozA53bOUJI


----------



## Moondroid (Mar 5, 2015)

Trentemøller (w/Anne Trolle) - Evil Dub / Moan
Ambient-techno-chill. 1:40+, that gritty bass.


----------



## 10-K (Mar 5, 2015)

Hooded Smoke

Watch "Better Than Porn Exclusive Mix 019 - Hooded Smoke" on YouTube
Better Than Porn Exclusive Mix 019 - Hooded Smoke: http://youtu.be/Ak8tD_gC-Ug


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 6, 2015)

So good. But, this one's better:

Watch "Better Than Porn Exclusive Mix 021 - Hooded Smoke" on YouTube
Better Than Porn Exclusive Mix 021 - Hooded Smoke: http://youtu.be/y1noRKJsyBw


----------



## emoboy (Official Name!) (Mar 6, 2015)

Falling In Reverse - "Just Like You"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJQch1teoSA


----------



## DevZine (Mar 6, 2015)

Listening to the 8-bit version of Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual.


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 6, 2015)

DevZine said:


> Listening to the 8-bit version of Tom Jones - It's Not Unusual.

Click to collapse



Nice on an 8-track?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Haggard - Tales Of Ithiria (Full Album)


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## mik11231 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lindsey Sterling radio on pandora, more specifically currently Without You by the Piano Guys


----------



## 10-K (Mar 7, 2015)

Gucci needs to get out of jail and make more songs. But, till then:

Watch "Gucci Mane - Lemonade [OFFICIAL VIDEO]" on YouTube
Gucci Mane - Lemonade [OFFICIAL VIDEO]: http://youtu.be/H6Q4s_ZdvAQ


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 7, 2015)

You're not wrong


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 7, 2015)

Hooded Smoke:

Watch "Drop the Bassline's January Mix by Hooded Smoke" on YouTube
Drop the Bassline's January Mix by Hooded Smoke: http://youtu.be/dhz-1oin5FU


----------



## stress40 (Mar 7, 2015)

Right now I'm listening to this 

A most awesome song from an amazing band (one of the most underrated if I say so myself). Infact the whole album is excellent. :good:


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 7, 2015)

Daytona 500 - Wu Tang Clan

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## 10-K (Mar 8, 2015)

Wu
Watch "Wu-Tang Clan -Tearz" on YouTube
Wu-Tang Clan -Tearz: http://youtu.be/nFXkqef3Njk


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 8, 2015)

Blind Gaurdian: Bards Song 
http://youtu.be/n63UbX5kzAc

Metallica: Some kind of Monster :what:
http://youtu.be/xfr64zoBTAQ


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 8, 2015)

Gates Of Ishtar -  Forever Beach


----------



## DakotaSiberious (Mar 8, 2015)

Celldweller - The Lucky One


----------



## caioRJ (Mar 8, 2015)

Linkin Park and Steve Aoki - A Light That Never Comes (Vicetone Remix)


----------



## DakotaSiberious (Mar 9, 2015)

One Click Headshot - Feed Me

Sent from my LG-D851


----------



## Hancockzig (Mar 9, 2015)

Just one last dance...


----------



## RocknRollaDE (Mar 9, 2015)

The Themen of Pacific rim


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 9, 2015)

Right now, I'm listening _Got My Mind Set On You_ by *George Harrison* :good:


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 9, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## gorillaz28 (Mar 9, 2015)

"If I Do Not Plow My Hardened Heart" (Instrumental) by The Messiah Orchestra


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 10, 2015)

Que

Watch "QUE. - Too Much ft. Trey Songz & Lizzle [Lyric Video]" on YouTube
QUE. - Too Much ft. Trey Songz & Lizzle [Lyric Video]: http://youtu.be/Nar-uT50-pM


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 10, 2015)

Hooded Smoke:

Watch "Drop the Bassline's February Mix - Hooded Smoke" on YouTube
Drop the Bassline's February Mix - Hooded Smoke: http://youtu.be/pBPcKApKuXE


----------



## 10-K (Mar 10, 2015)

Chingo Bling. Grove Street Party freestyle:


----------



## yuppie91 (Mar 10, 2015)

Naxxos - New Orleans


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 10, 2015)

Hooded Smoke:

Watch "Drop the Bassline's March Monthly Mix by Hooded Smoke" on YouTube
Drop the Bassline's March Monthly Mix by Hooded Smoke: http://youtu.be/o6LCTF9aeZ8


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Mar 10, 2015)

Passing time with Foo Fighters, been listening to lighter music recently.


----------



## 10-K (Mar 11, 2015)

Been watching Archer. So, Cherlene  for me:


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 11, 2015)

Gucci


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 11, 2015)

Carol Elizabeth Jones:


----------



## xtwistedlogicx (Mar 11, 2015)

Black Skinhead - Kanye West


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 11, 2015)

_*Liars, false prophets
Cowards, holy whores
Destroy your sickening dogmas
Clerical scum

Decayed dreams of heaven
His blood was shed in vain
Blown up halls of worship
Their fall is our win

Shovel your own graves
Cuttbroat, bleed to death
Croak in your excrements
Wipe out your ulcerous kind

Decayed dreams of heaven
His blood was shed in vain
Blown up halls of worship
Their fall is our win - our win

Bleed to death!*_


----------



## 10-K (Mar 11, 2015)

Birdman -- Smokeout

Watch "Birdman ft. 6 Shot, Tateeze & Magnolia Chop Smoke Out Screwed & Chopped ..." on YouTube
Birdman ft. 6 Shot, Tateeze & Magnolia Chop Smoke Out Screwed & Chopped ...: https://youtu.be/MlwSsiymzn4


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Mar 11, 2015)

Venomous Maximus- Beg Upon the Light


----------



## ThemGo (Mar 11, 2015)

Blood Red Lips - Eskimo Callboy


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 12, 2015)

Slipknot -- Duality:

Watch "Slipknot - Duality (Official Music Video)" on YouTube
Slipknot - Duality (Official Music Video): https://youtu.be/1UZsvm8RVAQ


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 12, 2015)

If we're doing slipknot
Watch "Slipknot - Joey Jordison: Disasterpieces Drum Solo (Live)" on YouTube
Slipknot - Joey Jordison: Disasterpieces Drum Solo (Live): https://youtu.be/tUibKh0Z--c


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 12, 2015)

The hold that thought video.

Watch "Gucci Mane   Hold Dat Thought" on YouTube
Gucci Mane   Hold Dat Thought: https://youtu.be/MiLUJdyzKSE


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 12, 2015)

10 words


----------



## 10-K (Mar 12, 2015)

Excited about sxsw:

Watch "SXSW 2010 Interviews |   Freestyle Rap @ SXSW | PBS" on YouTube
SXSW 2010 Interviews |   Freestyle Rap @ SXSW | PBS: https://youtu.be/oKLjlg-r6FI


----------



## 10-K (Mar 12, 2015)

Modestep:

Watch "Modestep - Another Day (Ft. Popeska) (xKore Remix) (Official Video) #Bas..." on YouTube
Modestep - Another Day (Ft. Popeska) (xKore Remix) (Official Video) #Bas...: https://youtu.be/BYnqbaniaqo


----------



## astra-linux (Mar 12, 2015)

The Doors - Crystal Ship


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 12, 2015)

Ouroboros - Glorification of a Myth [Full Album]


----------



## Gato177 (Mar 12, 2015)

Show must go on - Queen


----------



## Nubolosa (Mar 12, 2015)

The Beatles, Here Comes The Sun


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Mar 12, 2015)

Acid Bath- Scream of the Butterfly 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10-K (Mar 13, 2015)

Nightmyheaven:

Watch "NightMyHeaven - The Arise Of The Myth" on YouTube
NightMyHeaven - The Arise Of The Myth: https://youtu.be/Gcrwm9vrQs0


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Too $hort:

Watch "life iz too short by 2 short slowed n sliced by dj chucksta.for promo us..." on YouTube
life iz too short by 2 short slowed n sliced by dj chucksta.for promo us...: https://youtu.be/8YvwGwD6ykI


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 13, 2015)

Anaal Nathrakh - The One Thing Needful


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 13, 2015)

*There's nothing special about it
It's either there when you're born or not
Gifted with talent are no big deal
Welcome to the death of a century...

Cause yesterday don't mean ****
What's over is over and nothing between
Yesterday don't mean ****
Because tomorrow's the day you have to face
There's no rewinding time
Yesterday don't mean ****
Yesterday don't mean ****

Reliving old reviews is a useless tool of confusion
Don't hold your breath for the turn-around
Come into the world of endless odds...

They'll tell you about guilt
And in time you'll face the darkness...
But darkness is a friend to you
Embrace and fly through the madness
Flying past God and wars and conflict
Oppressor in you [x2]
Plowing through minds and paranoia
Oppressor in you
The oppressor's in you

Yesterday don't mean jack ****...

To protect you and I'll keep to myself
It can only be that way - yeah!*


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 13, 2015)

Carnifex - Die Without Hope


----------



## Nubolosa (Mar 13, 2015)

Mozart, Requiem in D minor


----------



## Balnce (Mar 13, 2015)

Never Be Alone - The Fat Rat


----------



## Raeigis (Mar 14, 2015)

Alice in chains - Over now


----------



## ruoani (Mar 14, 2015)

Weight of love - The Black Keys


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 14, 2015)

Paul Wall --Cadillac 

Watch "Trae feat. three six mafia & paul wall-cadillac" on YouTube
Trae feat. three six mafia & paul wall-cadillac: https://youtu.be/jLVICNxtrsQ


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (Mar 15, 2015)

Tune-Up: 

Watch "Tune-Up! - Ravers Fantasy Music Video!" on YouTube
Tune-Up! - Ravers Fantasy Music Video!: https://youtu.be/w8kLkMgdzy0


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Nevermore- Dead Heart in a Dead World 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 15, 2015)

Protest The Hero - Mist


----------



## dawidd6 (Mar 15, 2015)

Fully Blown - Datsik


----------



## 10-K (Mar 16, 2015)

Dj Chucksta -- Gangsta

Watch "slim thug ft. z-ro - gangsta  slowed n sliced by dj chucksta for promo only" on YouTube
slim thug ft. z-ro - gangsta  slowed n sliced by dj chucksta for promo only: https://youtu.be/Ns6ntQXI4ko


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Choppaholix

Watch "Choppaholix Radio Intro" on YouTube
Choppaholix Radio Intro: https://youtu.be/Kk0swzvK8UI


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 17, 2015)

Soen - Last Night. Gonna see them live this Sunday 

Oh, and I'm going to see Happy Ol' McWeasel this evening. It's a great Irish punk band from Slovenia.


----------



## laikexpert (Mar 17, 2015)

Queen - We Are The Champions
Queen- Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 18, 2015)

Since it's St. Patrick's day, and all. 

House of Pain -- Jump Around:

Watch "House Of Pain - "Jump Around" (Official Music Video)" on YouTube
House Of Pain - "Jump Around" (Official Music Video): https://youtu.be/KZaz7OqyTHQ


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 18, 2015)

Devin Townsend Project - Angel


----------



## 10-K (Mar 19, 2015)

Ravers in the UK:

Watch "Manian - Ravers in the UK (Official Video HD Version)" on YouTube
Manian - Ravers in the UK (Official Video HD Version): https://youtu.be/YtyYcn0iApw


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 19, 2015)

Prog metal 4 lyfe


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Mar 19, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



Just when I thought I was the only one who likes them


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 19, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Just when I thought I was the only one who likes them

Click to collapse



hahah 

I must admit though, i hear this for the first time but i like the craziness and brutality in this one so i will definitely check their other albums out too


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 19, 2015)

If any of you like Obscura then check out Alkaloid. It's on another plane of existence. Sooooo good.


----------



## Baoburu (Mar 20, 2015)

Listen the songs listed by you!


----------



## grborges (Mar 20, 2015)

One for the road - Judas Priest

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Li Wyte

Watch "lil wyte acid *remix*" on YouTube
lil wyte acid *remix*: https://youtu.be/5697Pr4nRn8


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 20, 2015)

_*There is a part of me that's always sixteen
I've found the secret of eternal youth
Some get high on life or money, but there's an
Escape, drop out of the race.
- To walk through the world by ones self, you can't be
Protected... your trust is in whiskey and weed and
Black Sabbath - It's Goddamn Electric

Don't waste your time, embrace it
And then you'll know yourself
The change in you is Goddamn Electric

The weight of the world has lifted and parted
My eyes roll blind to sights that distracted
Through tunnel-vision and dope-hair blinders
I'll cut a path and evoke my will
- To walk through the world by ones self, you can't
Be protected... your trust is in whiskey and weed
And Slayer, it's Goddamn Electric

Don't fake your life - inhale it
And then you'll know yourself
The change in you is Goddamn Electric
Don't waste your time, embrace it
Annd then you'll know yourself
The change that is Goddamn Electric will focus>
The Mind's Eye...

One hand on the bottle, the other a shaking
Fist, rejuvinated, isolated, no pressure
From the outside, my sight's Goddamn Electric
And these eyes have seen a world
Goddamn Electric system...*_


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ovid's Withering - Eartshaker, I


----------



## gerno (Mar 20, 2015)

Hotline Miami OST

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPjjUkpT3GE


----------



## vlad1m1r90 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tim Minchin: Ten Foot C*ck And A Few Hundred Virgins


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 20, 2015)

Jabberwocky/Wild Starz

Watch "Jabberwocky feat Elodie Wildstars - Photomaton (Official Video)" on YouTube
Jabberwocky feat Elodie Wildstars - Photomaton (Official Video): https://youtu.be/zlQfSqyfjqY


----------



## joycerhaslett (Mar 21, 2015)

I am listening a song "We shall over come"


----------



## inub (Mar 21, 2015)

Forever - Mordors


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2015)

Paranoid Android - Radiohead


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 21, 2015)

*Do we need another bastard nation...
Another force-fed disgust
Do we need another bastard nation...
Aiming at us clinically
Like an insect-swarm
Towards the shapeless mouth
Of a dead whore
We need the spirit, the voice, the angel of light
Arising from melted mass
We need the spirit, the voice, the angel of light
Taking invincible shape
To standing ovation
Repossessing night and her hand's godly touch

The unbearable feeling of hitting that
Dark wall is a scene that must come to an end

Eartly decay in front of our eyes
Now, now it's killing for a living

No more repined bastard nation
A generous gesture to a people so blind
No more repined bastard nation
Fumbling, descending, away from the light
It takes a non-poisoned creature
To withstand a monster that has grown and spawned,
A darkness, I can not tolerate
A darkness we must bury
Do they feel, do they absorb our pain...
The search to justify one truth
Do they feel, do they absorb our pain...
The greater understanding

It takes a non-poisoned creature
To defeat and destroy a monster,
That has grown and spawned
A darkness, a darkness we can not tolerate*


----------



## Aiwa (Mar 21, 2015)

kendrick lamar - king kunta


----------



## hanisod (Mar 22, 2015)

I haven't posted anything here in a while, here, Have some


----------



## Starli57 (Mar 22, 2015)

Slipknot - Befor I forget


----------



## grborges (Mar 23, 2015)

Head over heels - Tears for Fears

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 23, 2015)

Periphery - The Bad Thing


----------



## grborges (Mar 23, 2015)

Where is my mind? - Pixies

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 23, 2015)

Devin Townsend Project - Sky Blue


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 23, 2015)

Listening and watching:
(Current song: Paradise (What About Us?))


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 23, 2015)

If you're into extreme and/or progressive metal then you absolutely HAVE to check out Alkaloid.


> The extreme metal band ALKALOID consists of international high-class musicians, including current and former members of bands like Obscura, Spawn of Possession, Aborted, Dark Fortress, Necrophagist, God Dethroned, Blotted Science and Noneuclid.

Click to collapse


Official website


----------



## michaelvin1322 (Mar 23, 2015)

Queen-tear it up


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 24, 2015)

Chingo Bling, Thad, Gucci:

Watch "Put Me In The Kitchen - Young Thad featuring Gucci Mane and Chingo Bling..." on YouTube
Put Me In The Kitchen - Young Thad featuring Gucci Mane and Chingo Bling...: https://youtu.be/P9lZ6dAu160


----------



## Mr. Revolver (Mar 24, 2015)

*Maroon 5
"Sugar"*


```
[CENTER]I'm hurting, baby, I'm broken down
I need your loving, loving, I need it now
When I'm without you
I'm something weak
You got me begging
Begging, I'm on my knees

I don't wanna be needing your love
I just wanna be deep in your love
And it's killing me when you're away
Ooh, baby,
'Cause I really don't care where you are
I just wanna be there where you are
And I gotta get one little taste

Your sugar
Yes, please
Won't you come and put it down on me
I'm right here, 'cause I need
Little love and little sympathy
Yeah you show me good loving
Make it alright
Need a little sweetness in my life
Your sugar
Yes, please
Won't you come and put it down on me

My broken pieces
You pick them up
Don't leave me hanging, hanging
Come give me some
When I'm without ya
I'm so insecure
You are the one thing
The one thing, I'm living for

I don't wanna be needing your love
I just wanna be deep in your love
And it's killing me when you're away
Ooh, baby,
'Cause I really don't care where you are
I just wanna be there where you are
And I gotta get one little taste

Your sugar
Yes, please
Won't you come and put it down on me
I'm right here, 'cause I need
Little love and little sympathy
Yeah you show me good loving
Make it alright
Need a little sweetness in my life
Your Sugar! (Your sugar!)
Yes, please (Yes, please)
Won't you come and put it down on me

Yeah
I want that red velvet
I want that sugar sweet
Don't let nobody touch it
Unless that somebody's me
I gotta be a man
There ain't no other way
'Cause girl you're hotter than southern California Bay

I don't wanna play no games
I don't gotta be afraid
Don't give all that shy ****
No make up on, that's my

Sugar
Yes, please
Won't you come and put it down on me (down on me!)
Oh, right here (right here),
'Cause I need (I need)
Little love and little sympathy
Yeah you show me good loving
Make it alright
Need a little sweetness in my life
Your sugar! (Sugar!)
Yes, please (Yes, please)
Won't you come and put it down on me

Your sugar
Yes, please
Won't you come and put it down on me
I'm right here, 'cause I need
Little love and little sympathy
Yeah you show me good loving
Make it alright
Need a little sweetness in my life
Your sugar
Yes, please
Won't you come and put it down on me
(Down on me, down on me)[/CENTER]
```


----------



## Rokibahmed (Mar 24, 2015)

Now I am listening Ketty Purry's "ROAR". It is one of my favorite song.


----------



## -Pao (Mar 24, 2015)

Elder - Lore  
It's a pretty good stoner rock album, listen to it if you like the genre.


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 24, 2015)

to some black metal from hell...


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 24, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> to some black metal from hell...

Click to collapse



Some blackened industrial deathgrind in response


----------



## beefbones (Mar 24, 2015)

See You Again - Wiz Khalifa and Charlie Puth 
..from the new Fast and Furious Soundtrack


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 24, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Some blackened industrial deathgrind in response

Click to collapse



uhh yeahh, haven´t listened to this guys in a long time, thanks for reminding me :highfive:


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 24, 2015)

4x4=12 (Continuous Mix) --- Deadmou5

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 24, 2015)

Devin Townsend is my hero.


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 25, 2015)

Old Man's Child - Unholy Vivid Innocence


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Lil Flex

Watch "LIL FLEX_DEFINITION OF A SLAB" on YouTube
LIL FLEX_DEFINITION OF A SLAB: https://youtu.be/XpxU6-FZXjM


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 25, 2015)

Karakoram2 said:


> Lil Flex
> 
> Watch "LIL FLEX_DEFINITION OF A SLAB" on YouTube
> LIL FLEX_DEFINITION OF A SLAB: https://youtu.be/XpxU6-FZXjM

Click to collapse



Why do so many rappers put "Lil'" in front of their name??? It's so ridiculous and unoriginal...

P.S.: listening to Kascade by Animals As Leaders


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 25, 2015)

It's just marketing. Lil Wayne does rather well, right? Same with putting Young in front of their name. The Austin Chronicle was teasing Young Jeezy for the same thing when he came to town for sxsw. He's 37.

Still I like the lil flex song. The cars are cool. 

Let's let the whole class listen to yours:

Watch "Animals as Leaders "Kascade" At Guitar Center" on YouTube
Animals as Leaders "Kascade" At Guitar Center: https://youtu.be/kVSQnsuTs-g


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Lil Wyte:

Watch "Lil Wyte- Oxy Cotton( pt 2)" on YouTube
Lil Wyte- Oxy Cotton( pt 2): https://youtu.be/CgXYaXBD0h0


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 25, 2015)

Karakoram2 said:


> It's just marketing. Lil Wayne does rather well, right? Same with putting Young in front of their name. The Austin Chronicle was teasing Young Jeezy for the same thing when he came to town for sxsw. He's 37.
> 
> Still I like the lil flex song.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe, probably, yes. BTW, I'm not judging you for listening to it, I just find it weird that so many artists do it 
And thanks for the link, I'm listening to the whole The Joy Of Motion album on Deezer and I couldn't be bothered getting the YT link to the song


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 25, 2015)

No worries bro. I like it when this thread is popular and has lots of hits.

Post in the movie thread, too.

I'm super drunk. And, hafta stay up for a few more hours. 

Happy listening.


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 25, 2015)

drillsound @ dentist... meh ^=^


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 25, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> drillsound @ dentist... meh ^=^

Click to collapse



Then this is the perfect videospot for you


----------



## 10-K (Mar 25, 2015)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LnO-xg8zncs


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 25, 2015)

Volition by Protest The Hero
This band makes me wish I was Canadian even more than I already do.


----------



## 10-K (Mar 25, 2015)

How do you make the videos come in as a big square with a play button on them?


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 25, 2015)

10-K said:


> How do you make the videos come in as a big square with a play button on them?

Click to collapse



You take the ID of the video and wrap it in [YOUTUBE] brackets

if this is the link: 
	
	



```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xTgg-_h99M
```
 then the ID is 
	
	



```
_xTgg-_h99M
```







```
[ YOUTUBE]_xTgg-_h99M[ /YOUTUBE]
```


----------



## 10-K (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks. I'll try it out.

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 25, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Then this is the perfect videospot for you

Click to collapse



hehe thanks brother


----------



## ext109 (Mar 25, 2015)

:good::good:


----------



## Karakoram2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Grit Boys, Tum Tum, Trae.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 25, 2015)

Tum Tum --Anthem


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 25, 2015)

I know its probably not what you mean. But I just finished listening to "Hotel California" and now im listening to my daughter sing about the picture she is drawing. Kids SMH... lol

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 25, 2015)

Modestep


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 26, 2015)

Iced Earth Angels Holocaust 

My friend Larry was in this band for a while.

https://youtu.be/HXxnxjtQjXs

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## 10-K (Mar 26, 2015)

Keladry. Protector of the small:


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 26, 2015)

Whoever says new school death metal sucks probably never heard it.


----------



## 10-K (Mar 26, 2015)

Couldn't agree more. Lost.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 26, 2015)

Alucard


----------



## silentnewb (Mar 26, 2015)

Breakbot - Baby I'm Yours


----------



## vertumagic (Mar 27, 2015)

Original Sin


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 27, 2015)

_!CONTAINS GRAPHIC NUDITY!_

Satyricon - Mother North


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2015)

Gogol Bordello - Baro Foro


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 27, 2015)

Some post-hardcore


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 27, 2015)

Infernal War - Dechristianized By Parabellum








_*I want to see you suffer
I want to see your crimson tears
I want to see you agonize
I want to see you bleed to death

I am the terrorwielder
The executioner
Your family's painful death
The messenger of hell itself
I am the terrorwielder
I am your antichrist
Your family's painful death
The messenger of hell itself

Murder - every ****ing lamb of god
Humilate - kill their pride and mock their lives
Torture - for the centuries of lies
Vengeance - raging triumphant genocide

I'm channeling the quintessence of suffering and pain
I'll lead you to your end with para bellum in my hand
Nameless mass grave is your final resting place
Now your god is dead forever, he will never live again!

Dechristianized by para bellum
Dechristianized by the fire
Dechristianized by para bellum
For the sake of evolution*_


----------



## Belgarionbg (Mar 27, 2015)

Mika Kobayashi - Exorcist Concerto First Movement :  Me & Creed - from the OST of Ao no Exorcist.


----------



## metalftw7 (Mar 28, 2015)

Whitechapel-The Somatic Defilement


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 28, 2015)

metalftw7 said:


> Whitechapel-The Somatic Defilement

Click to collapse



Hell yes! I am going to see them live on Impericon festival this year


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## mahasamoot (Mar 28, 2015)

*Spotify*

I always listen to Spotify.  That way I hear what I want to hear, when I want to hear it, w/out ads.


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 28, 2015)

There is a thing called Xposed + Youtube modules where you can disable YouTube ads and a "play in backround" option (or ad block plus browser plugin if you're on a PC) just FYI, if your comment is an innuendo to us YouTube listeners ^-^

back to topic, 
some good old classic thrash :

Overkill - I Hate


----------



## 10-K (Mar 28, 2015)

That is some good thrash music. 

I'm going to look some up. 

I've been stuck in Texas for a long time, however. 

More baller rap.

E Class


----------



## Slaven02 (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Slaven02 (Mar 28, 2015)

My friend mix, hope you will enjoy it: soundcloud.com/nixkofficial/nix-k-struggle-original-mix 

Please, make a comment, want to know what you think.


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 29, 2015)

to some old technical death metal of the '90s


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 29, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> to some old technical death metal of the '90s

Click to collapse



Dude. Duuuuuude. If you like Necrophagist then check this out: it's a band consisting of ex. and/or current members of Obscura, Spawn of Possession, Aborted, Dark Fortress, Necrophagist, God Dethroned, Blotted Science, and Noneuclid.


----------



## Slaven02 (Mar 29, 2015)

Took a look in the mirror said what's up? :highfive:






Better version by Cher:


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 29, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Dude. Duuuuuude. If you like Necrophagist then check this out: it's a band consisting of ex. and/or current members of Obscura, Spawn of Possession, Aborted, Dark Fortress, Necrophagist, God Dethroned, Blotted Science, and Noneuclid.

Click to collapse



noooice, will check it out when i'm home bruh


----------



## jamsblast (Mar 29, 2015)

Listening actually to Papa Roach- F.E.A.R or how to mix djent with nu-metal.


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 29, 2015)

Did someone say djent?


----------



## Monkey D. Luffy00 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sam Smith - Life Support.


----------



## metalftw7 (Mar 30, 2015)

@commencal661 @gr3ud
Nice fellow metalheads \m/ \m/ I just discovered some other great bands. Keep those videos coming 
Thanks and Rock On!


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 30, 2015)

some good morning brutality to wake up ^^

_Hour Of Penance - Liturgy Of Deceivers _






aaand, sure thing @metalftw7


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 30, 2015)

"Send them to the slaughterhouse! BREEEEEEEEEEEEEE"






---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------


----------



## metalftw7 (Mar 30, 2015)

:thumbup: \m/ \m/


----------



## metalftw7 (Mar 30, 2015)

Carnifex-Die Without Hope


----------



## metalftw7 (Mar 30, 2015)

Chelsea Grin-Calling In Silence


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 30, 2015)

metalftw7 said:


> Carnifex-Die Without Hope

Click to collapse



I am going to see them twice this year. first at the Impericon festival in Vienna (26th of April) and then at the MetalDays festival this July


----------



## Jay Rock (Mar 30, 2015)

Third Day of A Seven Day Binge - Marilyn Manson


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 30, 2015)

to some classical metal


----------



## commencal661 (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Mar 31, 2015)

ICP -- Let's Go All the Way


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 31, 2015)

Skrillex - UltraSXM Miami

Ultra Music Festival Miami 2015

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## 10-K (Apr 1, 2015)

Skrillex. First of the Year. Hellsing.


----------



## VIKINGSS (Apr 1, 2015)

Borderline - Brad Sucks

He's a "one man band" that probably nobody has heard about, but he is very talented. You can find some of his work for free on the net.


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Chingo Bling/Haji Springer:


----------



## 10-K (Apr 1, 2015)

Haji


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 1, 2015)

Stormy weather. 

Also:

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 2, 2015)

South Circle


----------



## wilk.gr76 (Apr 2, 2015)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



21 Guns - Greenday
We didn't start the fire - Billy Joel
All we are saying is give peace a change - John Lennon

EDIT: Using a playlist (my own!) now:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLylXPX-ystAL3ZIv8XchoiKrCMOGpmcbZ


----------



## 10-K (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooded Smoke


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## husam666 (Apr 2, 2015)

Led Zepplin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll be seeing these dudes live twice this year!


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 2, 2015)

Chamillionaire


----------



## Rickyzx (Apr 2, 2015)

I did something odd today.  Before going online and start browsing, I have selected all the music I have and played them all together randomly. It's about 8200+ music. I am listening to them about 5 hours long.


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Apr 2, 2015)

Legions - Artillery


----------



## Aiwa (Apr 3, 2015)

Kendrick Lamar - King Kunta


----------



## 10-K (Apr 3, 2015)

8 ball & mjg -- Sho'nuff.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 3, 2015)

Choppaholix 
Llorar


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 3, 2015)

Ace hood


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Apr 3, 2015)

Going to their gig this evening!


----------



## PippoGigi (Apr 3, 2015)

Mes1


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 4, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Going to their gig this evening!

Click to collapse



Have fun!


----------



## 10-K (Apr 4, 2015)

Trying to relax after a long day. 

Birdman:


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## xhd (Apr 4, 2015)

wasterd years - iron maiden


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 4, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh yes! Ingested, man!

P.S.: this


----------



## Sca993 (Apr 4, 2015)

Steve Vai - Passion and warfare :victory:


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 4, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Oh yes! Ingested, man!
> 
> P.S.: this

Click to collapse



heheh 

just listened to the whole album, its noooiice as ****


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 5, 2015)

I just ordered 3 new albums: Z^2 and Epicloud by Devin Townsend Project, and The Joy Of Motion by Animals As Leaders


----------



## husam666 (Apr 5, 2015)

Pink Floyd - The Endless River (album)


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 5, 2015)

Outside - Calvin Harris

https://youtu.be/MjEYCUJuh-g

Had to respond after @husam666 like the version on your name!

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 5, 2015)

Chamillionaire 







---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Apr 5, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



Dude, that's the real deal, right there!


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 6, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Dude, that's the real deal, right there!

Click to collapse



of course bruh


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 6, 2015)

These lyrics hit home, and they hit hard.


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Apr 7, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



I saw them live in December, and holy sh*t, are they good! CJ's vocals make you crap your pants, that's how strong they are


----------



## metalftw7 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ingested-Narcissistic Apathy


----------



## deepak02093 (Apr 7, 2015)

scream my name.. 
chris brown


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## jamsblast (Apr 8, 2015)

Mnemic - empty planet


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 8, 2015)

Gucci


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## grborges (Apr 8, 2015)

metalftw7 said:


> Ingested-Narcissistic Apathy

Click to collapse


@metalftw7 What is the name of this player?

Motorola DROID RAZR HD 
Running Resurrection Remix Lollipop - v5.3.8

Enviado do meu RAZR HD usando XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## xbenten (Apr 8, 2015)

everything you give me.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 9, 2015)

Semargl


----------



## joaohkfaria (Apr 9, 2015)

The Beatles - Come Together


----------



## metalftw7 (Apr 9, 2015)

grborges said:


> @metalftw7 What is the name of this player?
> 
> Motorola DROID RAZR HD
> Running Resurrection Remix Lollipop - v5.3.8
> ...

Click to collapse



That's CM 12's (cyanogenmod)  default music player.


----------



## technologybaron (Apr 9, 2015)

Over the horizon [emoji14] [emoji14]

Yes im wipe data my phone


----------



## Aiwa (Apr 9, 2015)

tyler the creator - jamba


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 9, 2015)

Very noice instrumental


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 9, 2015)

In all seriousness, this is effin' brutal


----------



## 10-K (Apr 10, 2015)

Project Pat

Crook By Da Book


----------



## Starli57 (Apr 10, 2015)

Robert Downey Jr. & Sting – Every Breath You Take


----------



## Aiwa (Apr 10, 2015)

notorious big - juicy


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 10, 2015)

some instrumetal chill out stuff... luv those guys ;D


----------



## Hormesis (Apr 10, 2015)

Wake up the President - Carpenter Brut


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 10, 2015)

Pagan Reign - Slavoi Pavshikh Voinov - Chest Rodnoi Zemli


----------



## derekz2 (Apr 10, 2015)

rumor of silence


----------



## euneuneu (Apr 10, 2015)

Lindsay lohan :/


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 13, 2015)

Dubba Jonny -- All In


----------



## bujong (Apr 14, 2015)

see you again


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 14, 2015)

Birdman


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## bottix (Apr 14, 2015)

alt-J - Every Other Freckle


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 14, 2015)

Blackened death metal with a hint of sludge metal. Awesome band!


----------



## ShoyoHinata (Apr 14, 2015)

Chief Keef - Jet Li


----------



## kopter36 (Apr 15, 2015)

Goldspot - Rewind


----------



## iDpC1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ismon ilmakitara


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got the album and the T-shirt!


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Apr 16, 2015)

Pumb it - Black Eyed Peas

"Pump It"

Ha ha ha
Pump it
Ha ha ha
And pump it (louder) [4x]

Turn up the radio
Blast your stereo
Right

Niggas wanna hate on us (who)
Niggas be envious (who)
And I know why they hatin' on us (why)
Cause that's so fabulous (what)
I'ma be real on us (c'mon)
Nobody got nuttin' on us (no)
Girls be all on us, from London back down to the US (s, s)

We rockin' it (contagious), monkey business (outrageous)
Just confess, your girl admits that we the ****

F-R-E-S-H We (fresh)
D-E-F, that's right we def (rock)
We definite B-E-P, we reppin' it
So, turn it up (turn it up) [3x]
C'mon baby, just

Pump it (louder) [6x]

And say, oh oh oh oh
Say, oh oh oh oh
Yo, yo

Turn up the radio
Blast your stereo
Right now
This joint is fizzlin'
It's sizzlin'
Right

(Yo, check this out right here)
Dude wanna hate on us (dude)
Dude need'a ease on up (dude)
Dude wanna act on up
But dude get shut like flavor shut (down)
Chicks say, she ain't down
But chick backstage when we in town (ha)
She like man on drunk (fool)
She wanna hit n' run (errr)
Yeah, that's the speed
That's what we do
That's who we be
B-L-A-C-K -E -Y-E-D-P to the E, then the A to the S
When we play you shake your ass
Shake it, shake it, shake it girl
Make sure you don't break it, girl
Cause we gonna

Turn it up (turn it up) [3x]
C'mon baby, just
Pump it (louder) [6x]

And say, oh oh oh oh
Say, oh oh oh oh
Yo, yo
Turn up the radio
Blast your stereo
Right now
This joint is fizzlin'
It's sizzlin'
Right

Damn (damn) [5x]

Wow

Apl. de ap. from Philippines
Live and direct, rocking this scene
Breaking on down for the B-boys
And B-girls waiting to do their thing
Pump it, louder come on
Don't stop, and keep it goin'
Do it, lets get it on
Move it!

Come on, baby, do it

La-da-di-dup-dup die dy
On the stereo
Let those speakers blow your mind
(Blow my mind, baby)
To let it go, let it go
Here we go
La-da-di-dup-dup die dy (c'mon, we're there)
On the radio
The system is gonna feel so fine

Pump it (louder) [6x]

And say, oh oh oh oh
Say, oh oh oh oh
Yo, yo
Turn up the radio
Blast your stereo
Right now
This joint is fizzlin'
It's sizzlin'
Right


----------



## 10-K (Apr 16, 2015)

Chingo Bling


----------



## 10-K (Apr 16, 2015)

Rancho en McAllen


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 17, 2015)

See You Again





Tribute to Paul Walker. RIP PW


----------



## jibjelly (Apr 17, 2015)

Just listening to music from blogs checking out new songs out this week nothing specific.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 17, 2015)

Watch "Big Mike ft. Pimp C - Havin' Thangs (Uncut)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/kADQFyeN5GI


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 17, 2015)

Baby Beat - Justin Bieber xD


----------



## rugbyx (Apr 17, 2015)

about to turn 23, seems appropriate


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 17, 2015)

thinking out loud


----------



## sherri (Apr 17, 2015)

Only The Good Die Young


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ariana - Problem


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 18, 2015)

Watch "SPM- Son Of Norma Full Disc 1" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/ov-IfLm2EIU

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------

Watch "SPM- Son Of Norma Full Disc 2" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/2Dc7ow5D3iM


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Apr 18, 2015)

This song. It unmade me


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

hardwell - spaceman


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## ext109 (Apr 18, 2015)

some awesome trance


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 19, 2015)

hardwell - zero76


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 19, 2015)

"Grease Lightning "


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Apr 20, 2015)

Rihanna - unfaithful xD


----------



## oxygennn (Apr 20, 2015)

Got some trance going at the moment. It's great whilst coding


----------



## AlexG25 (Apr 20, 2015)

Enigma


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 21, 2015)

bang bang


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## plegdroid (Apr 21, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 21, 2015)

to a noice Black Metal instrumental.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 22, 2015)

My Girl - K Series Song Bo Ram.  xD


----------



## AndrazZurman (Apr 22, 2015)

Pendulum feat. In Flames - Self vs. self


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 22, 2015)

My favorite Song

Baby Doll -Rahini MMS 2


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 23, 2015)

Dj'ing this weekend. Looking into dubstep I haven't heard. 

Found this. 

Nato Feelz:

Watch "New Best Dance Music 2013 | Dubstep & Bass Mix [Ep. 44]" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/bfxeOszTVsg


----------



## Karakoram2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't forget this one. 

Watch "8 ball and mjg   In the Line of Duty" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/XR1XNjtVHts


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 23, 2015)

on MY MIUI Music Place found this - *Call Me Baby Chinese Song.*.. xD


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 23, 2015)

Meghan Trainor - Lips are moving


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 23, 2015)

to some oooooooold black metal 5h1t from the early ´90s


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (Apr 24, 2015)

Watch "Austin Mic Pass Part 2" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/eLV1NRHMwfU


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 24, 2015)

Some prog metal


----------



## tersteyimterste (Apr 24, 2015)

Franz Ferdinand - No You Girls Never Know


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Mvalev95 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sean Finn & Tinka - Summer Days (Ben Delay Remix)


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## helpmejeebus (Apr 26, 2015)

ive been listening to alot of weezer lately. good stuff


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 26, 2015)

Dubstep

Watch "►eTy - 2015 ON FIRE! [HEAVY DUBSTEP MIX 2015]◄" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/NH9v2bMR-rI


----------



## n0k0m3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Happy - Pharrell Williams


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 26, 2015)

SOAD - Atwa


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## oxygennn (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Apr 27, 2015)

Some instrumental progressive metal


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sami Kabir (Apr 27, 2015)

*Renegade by Styx*


----------



## commencal661 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## ShamedShadow (Apr 28, 2015)

Lorde - Royals.


----------



## marsb455 (Apr 28, 2015)

*listening to*

The dreadful sound of my roommate snoring. This had started long ago


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 29, 2015)

Slim dunkin

Watch "Slim Dunkin - Menace To Society (Screwed & Chopped) RIP" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/Gdynrzy29rw


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 29, 2015)

The Dawn Will Come - Dragon Age Inquisition.

For the 89th time in two days. There _has_ to be a way past this white screen...


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## DarrylGonzales61 (Apr 30, 2015)

Pokemon - Billy Crawford


----------



## kubakl007 (Apr 30, 2015)

Imagine Dragons - Gold 

Sent from my C1905 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Apr 30, 2015)

Watch "Stay & Play - That's Not My Name (QiDD & Kaminiak Remix)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/cIHj6_YWpKk


----------



## SynDevOut (May 1, 2015)

Dance music


----------



## advent_geek (May 1, 2015)

Hip Hop hurray


----------



## 10-K (May 1, 2015)

Haji:

Watch "Haji Springer - LAMBORGINI | Official Video 2014 | Desi Hip Hop Inc | FunkBox | PrezEnt" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/gQqauu6GtCE


----------



## commencal661 (May 1, 2015)

Some blackened/technical death metal with lyrics mostly inspired by ancient mythology


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 1, 2015)

Awaken the Monsters:

Watch "►eTy - Awaken The Monsters [Ridiculously Heavy Dubstep 2014 Mix]◄" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/5SJLJzeAYZs


----------



## plegdroid (May 1, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 1, 2015)

10 best. I remember going to a green day concert right before they released Dookie and were on MTV for the first time. Everybody kept taking the lead singers chains in the mosh pit. 

Liberty lunch

Watch "Green Day - Ten Best Songs" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/fxwqZVPKgeg


----------



## 10-K (May 1, 2015)

Green Day is fun. 

Liberty Lunch got demolished and all. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_Lunch

We could keep the fun going,  though. 

Watch "Project Pat Fi Flame - Over Do It - Music Video NEW 2015" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/685jwb7ZI40


----------



## advent_geek (May 2, 2015)

listening to *Manasellam from Kulir 100*


----------



## EternalFlame (May 2, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (May 2, 2015)

Devin Townsend is my hero


----------



## Saurabh K (May 3, 2015)

In and out of love - Armin van buuren ft. Sharon del Abel ( don't mind the spelling mistake).... Old beauty...

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 3, 2015)

Bloodstream- Ed Sheeran ft. Rudimental.

Sent by telekinesis.


----------



## ShadowLea (May 4, 2015)

Amethystium - Strangely Beautiful. 



Saurabh K said:


> In and out of love - Armin van buuren ft. Sharon del Abel ( don't mind the spelling mistake).... Old beauty...

Click to collapse



*must not mind* D'you know, that's very hard to do as a WT fan... 

You do know you can just edit your post? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## adlx.xda (May 4, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## adlx.xda (May 4, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## adlx.xda (May 4, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## adlx.xda (May 4, 2015)

*New CM12 05/03 build for OnePlus*

Hi, cm-12-20150503-UNOFFICIAL-bacon is out, check this link! md5: 2d6972659b407201a3454f81e58af39f

https://mega.co.nz/#!DIVggLCS!zZP1AYwZA77ljNWmwyyCHuGQXpCO5EDzJWBkXk7cES4


----------



## Saurabh K (May 4, 2015)

Listen the song .......  Recommended

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EternalFlame (May 4, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (May 4, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 4, 2015)




----------



## adlx.xda (May 4, 2015)

Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers (The Magician Remix): https://youtu.be/oS6wfWu0JvA

Sent from my OnePlus One with Tapatalk


----------



## jesus_juarez05 (May 4, 2015)

Skyharbor - Evolution


----------



## itscooleric (May 5, 2015)

Yeti's Lament by Berry Weight


----------



## advent_geek (May 5, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 5, 2015)




----------



## plegdroid (May 5, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (May 5, 2015)




----------



## twistedillutions (May 5, 2015)

Been jumping around the rock scene. From Pantera/Slayer to Steel Panther


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 6, 2015)

Dj Credits

Watch "Heavy Dubstep Mix 2015 #02 (DJ Credits)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/bmIQlQ4wrsI


----------



## adlx.xda (May 6, 2015)

*Lykke Li - I Follow Rivers (The Magician Remix)*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS6wfWu0JvA


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 6, 2015)

Webbie mostly:

Watch "Trill Fam - Drug Trade" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/q77c4u05cxE


----------



## DonnaMoore551 (May 6, 2015)

one direction - what makes you beautiful


----------



## iDpC1 (May 6, 2015)

Rage Against The Machine - Bullet in the head ??


----------



## 10-K (May 7, 2015)

Webbie

Watch "5. Webbie - Trilla Than A ***** Feat. Lil Phat (Chopped & Screwed By DurtySoufTx1) + Free DL" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/uArgObCkLs8


----------



## EternalFlame (May 7, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (May 7, 2015)

Dr Dre
Watch "Dr. Dre ft. Ice Cube - Natural Born Killaz (Dirty) (Official Video) HD" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/w8sDp65dyeA


----------



## Aramir (May 7, 2015)

Starship - We Built This City

The clip, so kitsch ^^


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (May 7, 2015)

Ace Hood - Trials and Tribulations


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 7, 2015)

Watch "Faith No More - Epic w/ lyrics" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/0mn4vHDk9n4


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2015)

R.E.M - Man on the Moon


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 8, 2015)

Offspring

Watch "Soul Eater AMV - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/q9sOJpZY_qk


----------



## crziex (May 8, 2015)

After School - Shine


----------



## plegdroid (May 8, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Promybrainz (May 8, 2015)

Title by Meghan Trainor

Sent from my Hot using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (May 8, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 8, 2015)




----------



## SalvH (May 8, 2015)

Kamelot - Sacrimony (Angel of Afterlife)


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 9, 2015)

Ety

 Watch "eTy - Moan in your ears [Sexy Vocal Liquid Dubstep Mix 2013] | FREE" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/Ff8_VayOhL4


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 9, 2015)

Murder rate rising

Watch "A-wax & Gonzoe Natural Disasterz ft C-Murder Music Video" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/i2-ALtfjCts


----------



## NaturalApps (May 9, 2015)

Ucupnik - It's eating passport time
[meath metal]


----------



## llnitoll (May 9, 2015)

Bon jovi - runaway


----------



## ShadowLea (May 9, 2015)

Well technically the entire concert. It's sort of my default background music.


----------



## 404-Not Found (May 10, 2015)

Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 10, 2015)

Soul Eater -- Monster

Watch "Soul Eater- Monster [Meg & Dia] Remix]" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/SShbdi505pM


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 10, 2015)

Gucci -- 24 hours 

Watch "Gucci Mane - 24 Hours ( Official HD Video )" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/vC8gxuQQLxc


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 10, 2015)

Webbie

Watch "Webbie how you ridin" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/11FKljrT3so


----------



## Amillennialist (May 10, 2015)

"Joy in Repetition," from _Graffiti Bridge_ by Prince


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 10, 2015)

SPM

Watch "Screwston-Boys On Da Cut" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/Eb71fbVGpcM


----------



## ShadowLea (May 10, 2015)

On TV: BeeGees - Stayin' Alive. 

Have I mentioned I bloody _hate_ this song?


----------



## BoiledMint (May 11, 2015)

Mew-Satellites


----------



## EternalFlame (May 11, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (May 11, 2015)

listening Unfaithful-Rihanna, xD


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (May 11, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (May 11, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Well technically the entire concert. It's sort of my default background music.

Click to collapse



I'm going to see them live on May 21st


----------



## Saurabh K (May 11, 2015)

Great divide- Velvetine


----------



## ShadowLea (May 11, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> I'm going to see them live on May 21st

Click to collapse



It's an awesome concert, I saw them live in Eindhoven on 10 April..


----------



## 10-K (May 12, 2015)

Everybody's going off. I need a Europetown death metal list. That stuff's banging.

But til then.

Webbie:

Watch "WEBBIE  - G - **** / CRANK IT UP - SWISHA HOUSE REMIX" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/nTr604jPH6A


----------



## commencal661 (May 12, 2015)

10-K said:


> Everybody's going off. I need a Europetown death metal list. That stuff's banging.
> 
> But til then.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I can make a list of European death metal bands for you as soon as I get home


----------



## advent_geek (May 12, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/kizhana-granger/kangal-neeye-muppozhudhum-un


----------



## 10-K (May 13, 2015)

The list. The list yes! 10K was from Sweden. 

Watch "SUFFER - Swedish Death Metal" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/kxFDp7DEv4s


----------



## 10-K (May 13, 2015)

I still like someone who can make songs with the tools in front of them. There never would have been a basshunter without virtual dj:
Watch "Basshunter - Dota" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/0OzWIFX8M-Y


----------



## advent_geek (May 13, 2015)

Lungi Dance Lungi Dance xD


----------



## EternalFlame (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Eren Kibar (May 13, 2015)

Attila - Iced Earth


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 14, 2015)

Rob Zombie 

Watch "Rob Zombie - Dead City Radio And The New Gods Of Supertown" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/ey-AmU6Nbgk


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 14, 2015)

Gucci -- Break Dance


Watch "Gucci Mane - Break Dance ft. Young Thug (Official Video) [Explicit]" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/IZjd3qoWoQA


----------



## advent_geek (May 14, 2015)




----------



## andr3y3w (May 14, 2015)

FFDP

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 10-K (May 14, 2015)

Heavy Drops:

Watch "Top Dubstep Drops - Heavy Drops (Kickin Dubstep)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/w1La1q6PDQE


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 15, 2015)

Lady Sovereign 
Watch "Lady Sovereign - I Got You Dancing" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/Y1dhvJfrukw


----------



## marsb455 (May 15, 2015)

*Listening to*

Trey Anastoia


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 15, 2015)

Phish

Watch "Phish - Farmhouse" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/LaLINFjBRPM


----------



## 10-K (May 15, 2015)

Bone thugs and harmony
Watch "Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - East 1999 (Slowed) DJ J-Ro" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/SmIhAyXOdyU


----------



## advent_geek (May 15, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 15, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (May 15, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Karakoram2 (May 15, 2015)

I have to go to a play in a minute. 

But, we could play cell phone for a bit. 

Hellsing. Sound of madness
Watch "Hellsing - The Sound of Madness ("Sin With A Grin")" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/PdKfpYEDvK4


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2015)

Nirvana - Aero Zeppelin


----------



## EternalFlame (May 16, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (May 16, 2015)




----------



## aliyangohar4 (May 16, 2015)

Shut up and Dance-Walk The Moon


----------



## CodeRect (May 17, 2015)

Parov Stelar - The Invisible Girl


----------



## defcomg (May 17, 2015)

Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the king

Sent from my NX503A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 17, 2015)

defcomg said:


> Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the king
> 
> Sent from my NX503A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Good song. I have the album 

Sent from my Optipop N5


----------



## commencal661 (May 17, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



AAAAAAAAAAAAA, Animals As Leaders! <3


----------



## EternalFlame (May 17, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAA, Animals As Leaders! <3

Click to collapse



hahah you make me chuckle 

but, i dig this guys as well coz, they simply rock as hell ^=^


----------



## chilllkroete (May 17, 2015)

CodeRect said:


> Parov Stelar - The Invisible Girl

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for that   Reminded me somehow of


----------



## ShadowLea (May 17, 2015)

I love this song so much... 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeRect (May 18, 2015)

chilllkroete said:


> Thank you very much for that   Reminded me somehow of Gramatik - Hit That Jive

Click to collapse



electro swing seems to become quite popular these days

Jamie Berry - Sweet Rascal


----------



## EternalFlame (May 18, 2015)




----------



## gab90c (May 18, 2015)

Muse - Dead Inside   :laugh::laugh:


----------



## EternalFlame (May 18, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (May 18, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



Frontman of Swedish Shining (the Shining you posted) is a psyhotic douchebag. Seriuosly, that dude is giving me the creeps. Anyway, Norwegian Shining is way better, they managed to combine black metal and jazz perfectly


----------



## Azalgo (May 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotZ7TIaztw

Joseph Arthur all day long !


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 19, 2015)

Metal dubstep

Watch "Metal Dubstep" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/rTKHB_tVYpk


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 19, 2015)

I'll beat you at best music yet sister dear. 

Watch "AMAZING Metalstep Mix" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/rGHwdf48LEg


----------



## EternalFlame (May 19, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Frontman of Swedish Shining (the Shining you posted) is a psyhotic douchebag. Seriuosly, that dude is giving me the creeps. Anyway, Norwegian Shining is way better, they managed to combine black metal and jazz perfectly

Click to collapse



haha ^^

But,
 i don´t really care for the people behind the music, more for the music itself, a lot of small minded people out there make good music and i don´t judge them the way they have choosen to live(think/behave), 
in fact, i  appreciate their creations and that they share it with us all, 

i also think metal is provocation and he/they got you pretty bad :cyclops:


----------



## 10-K (May 20, 2015)

10K is busy and stuck in America, but. These are some pretty good metal songs.

Watch "TOP TEN MOST BRUTAL DEATH METAL/CORE SONGS IN MY OWN OPINION!!!" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/DiFJfjHosJ4


----------



## advent_geek (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Android_Monsters (May 21, 2015)

I'll go back up. Zardonic

Watch "Zardonic @ The World Of Drum&Bass, Moscow, February 2015" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/zbbu_TmY2Iw


----------



## unique99 (May 21, 2015)

Pitbull Fun 
best song currenty


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 22, 2015)

I have to dj tomorrow night at sort of an uppity club, so I'm looking for a little bit lighter fare. 

Watch "Best Summer Electro Dance Music Mix 2015 [EP.106] - Dj Epsilon" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/_tFOfVT6WEk


----------



## commencal661 (May 22, 2015)

Android_Monsters said:


> I have to dj tomorrow night at sort of an uppity club, so I'm looking for a little bit lighter fare.
> 
> Watch "Best Summer Electro Dance Music Mix 2015 [EP.106] - Dj Epsilon" on YouTube
> https://youtu.be/_tFOfVT6WEk

Click to collapse



Just put some Ingested on, hahaha


----------



## 10-K (May 22, 2015)

Hell yeah! I'll tell her.


----------



## EternalFlame (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Squares L (May 22, 2015)

While I am working whatever Hans Zimmer made


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 22, 2015)

I don't have a private party to dj at. 

Watch "Waka Flocka Ft. Trey Songz I Don't Really Care (feat. Trey Songz)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/-cVp_ow2KTA


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 22, 2015)

He told her. Please don't make me be mean. You guys are my best friends

Watch "JAY-Z - Big Pimpin' ft. UGK" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/Cgoqrgc_0cM


----------



## EternalFlame (May 22, 2015)

to some raw & unholy electric guitar sounds...


----------



## Zephyr! (May 22, 2015)

Groundhog day by Slim Shady..


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 22, 2015)

Chingo

Watch "Los Angeles (We Screwed Up)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/27o-7F20YKU


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 22, 2015)

Watch "Short Dawg Freestyle part 2 NEW (HOT)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/-3z4fELyw8s


----------



## commencal661 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## SergeyPekar (May 23, 2015)

Freedom - Blood Stain Child


----------



## commencal661 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 23, 2015)

to some music to collect one's thoughts...


----------



## commencal661 (May 23, 2015)

Some progressive death metal/deathcore


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2015)

Nirvana - Smells like teen spirit


----------



## commencal661 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 25, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (May 25, 2015)

Blackened death metal from Germany


----------



## EternalFlame (May 25, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (May 25, 2015)




----------



## BreakaH_Lndp (May 25, 2015)

tupac or notorious for ensambler programing


----------



## Sterben Pistole (May 25, 2015)

Blacklist - Bring Me The Horizon

 Sent from my Amusphere via GGO


----------



## fred_bra (May 25, 2015)

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 25, 2015)

Watch "FL Studio - Chopped & Screwed" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/vbcswcxxIbs

More of an instructional video


----------



## ilmoro94 (May 25, 2015)

Pitbull


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 25, 2015)

What am I listening to? 

MY WIFE!!!    

Ohhhh, you want both the title and the artist 

Rag, Rag, Rag, my wife 

Lol 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## drdaylight (May 26, 2015)

Black Label Society - In This River
Just youtube it and watch the video by iConcertsTelevision to see what I mean below. (can't post links yet =/ )

Watch as he plays behind his back for about 40 seconds and then with his teeth shortly after! Awesome song, awesome concert and awesome story behind this performance Zakk Wylde puts on!


----------



## Gato177 (May 26, 2015)

Ode to my family - The Cranberries

 Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando XDA Forums Pro


----------



## cascabel (May 26, 2015)

Bittersweet Me - REM


----------



## advent_geek (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Android_Monsters (May 26, 2015)

Fairy Tales
Watch "Ommi - Pinocchio (Original Mix) | Fairy Tales EP | [Ultragore Recordings]" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/VIqL-oFD0Ls


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2015)

Hole - Doll Parts


----------



## 7h3d34f0n3 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## adomol (May 27, 2015)

IQ - Headlong


----------



## EternalFlame (May 27, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (May 27, 2015)

Cunninlynguists 

Watch "Cunninlynguists - A Piece Of Strange Full Album" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/FWUO94g011Q


----------



## EternalFlame (May 27, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (May 27, 2015)




----------



## CraftyPie (May 27, 2015)

I Want You Back - Jackson's 5


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 27, 2015)

CraftyPie said:


> I Want You Back - Jackson's 5

Click to collapse



  GREAT SONG! 

If you could read my mind - Gordon Lightfoot 



Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## Gato177 (May 27, 2015)

Hold On My Heart - Génesis 

 Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando XDA Forums Pro


----------



## dizzyman44 (May 28, 2015)

Guarded -Jupiter Rising


----------



## advent_geek (May 28, 2015)




----------



## sikke1 (May 29, 2015)

Mostly Radio One


----------



## Psydrone (May 29, 2015)

Flying Lotus - Zodiac Crap


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (May 29, 2015)

Dr.  Dre featuring Xzibit - think about it


----------



## sonar21 (May 29, 2015)

Django 3000 - Heidi


----------



## advent_geek (May 29, 2015)




----------



## SmokeyJoe420 (May 29, 2015)

Creed Torn, Ive been listening alot of them since my grandmothers passing.


----------



## bayoedevour (May 29, 2015)

Ellie Goulding - Burn


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 29, 2015)

"Creed Torn, Ive been listening alot of them since my grandmothers passing."

Sorry to hear about your grandmother.


----------



## KB2VYZ (May 30, 2015)

SmokeyJoe420 said:


> Creed Torn, Ive been listening alot of them since my grandmothers passing.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear about your grandmother Joe, it crushed me when I lost mine. 

What it's like - Whitey Ford 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## ravibhat (May 30, 2015)

Birdsong // George Ogilvie
And "Give" from the same artist.


----------



## Karakoram2 (May 30, 2015)

Rap battle. I think it's supposed to be entertainment for the military. 

Watch "Epic Rap Battle: Special Forces vs MARSOC" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/1dm0BxFZfmI


----------



## Frondor (May 30, 2015)

https://youtu.be/TAqZb52sgpU - Alice in Chains - Man in the box


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2015)

This song is awesome!

GARY CLARK JR. - "When My Train Pulls In"


----------



## defcomg (May 30, 2015)




----------



## souler456 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Saurabh K (May 31, 2015)

Rihanna- ONLY GIRL


----------



## EternalFlame (May 31, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## gvfd65 (Jun 2, 2015)

Geronimo - Sheppard


----------



## 10-K (Jun 2, 2015)

Chamillionaire 

Often thought he was the best rapper ever. 

Watch "Chamillionaire & Paul Wall - Oochie Wally (Chopped_N_Screwed)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/r7zF8UlRm_g


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (Jun 2, 2015)

Chingo

Watch "Chingo Bling -Walk Like Cleto OFFICAL MUSIC VIDEO" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/_P1m6VtXPsU


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## son1cx (Jun 3, 2015)

see u again - Charlie Puth


----------



## mertc (Jun 3, 2015)

Alice In Chains - I Stay Away


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

The air conditioner. ah, crap. you meant songs!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOIBXlVhffo

jitter doll - sung by reol


----------



## Saurabh K (Jun 4, 2015)

Lost souls - Hazem beltagui remix


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Gato177 (Jun 5, 2015)

When you love someone - Bryan Adams

 Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando XDA Forums Pro


----------



## NoHype (Jun 5, 2015)

And You - Gemini

---------- Post added at 04:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 AM ----------

Cant Squad with Us - Borgore


----------



## xkox (Jun 5, 2015)

Classic music


----------



## Klanac89 (Jun 5, 2015)

The Game - My B*itch


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## 7h3d34f0n3 (Jun 6, 2015)

White Zombie - Electric Head, Part 1


----------



## 7h3d34f0n3 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## oddtiki (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## velvetcake (Jun 8, 2015)

About to listen through Cosmogramma by Flylo


----------



## Bobberton (Jun 8, 2015)

Andrea Bocelli - Vivo Per Lei


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2015)

Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Gato177 (Jun 8, 2015)

Patience - Gun's & Roses


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 9, 2015)

stupid ads on tv


----------



## DarkNate34 (Jun 9, 2015)

Listening to this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efaJDbv-fcE

Sent from my D5833 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 10-K (Jun 9, 2015)

E-class

Watch "E-Class - Swisha Blast (Street Video)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/-4DRrhojrVc


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## De4Su (Jun 11, 2015)

Nomy- cocaine


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pink Floyd - The Wall (album)


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 12, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Pink Floyd - The Wall (album)

Click to collapse



NICE!
 like the soundtrack a bit better tho


----------



## technologybaron (Jun 12, 2015)

https://youtu.be/8SF1Wt__W6g


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 12, 2015)

Justin Bieber . Love Justin...actually no. Listening to Haircut100.


----------



## Retrial (Jun 12, 2015)

delete


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2015)

kevp75 said:


> NICE!
> like the soundtrack a bit better tho

Click to collapse



Soundtrack? what are you talking about?


----------



## kchannel9 (Jun 13, 2015)

Former Employees on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/formeremployees/sets/former-employees

#certifiedultradank


----------



## RelentLess78 (Jun 13, 2015)

Zeki Müren-Elveda


----------



## i am oblivion (Jun 14, 2015)

Slipknot - Killpop

 i am żv5


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 14, 2015)

Some instrumental progressive metal


----------



## blastoise91 (Jun 14, 2015)

James Arthur - Impossible


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## DHackley (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't want to say XDA members don't listen to rap but If you do or really like trap music this is a fusion of Hip-Hop and Trap with a Catchy Chorus.
It would be cool if those who have soundcloud and even those who don't could listen my my song and like or download the song if you really like it.
https://soundcloud.com/domhack/dom-hack-this-how-we-turn-up


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 15, 2015)

Thai TV news


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 16, 2015)

Birdman

Watch "Birdman - Fire Flame" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/DALvNCbgcKg


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm going to the Lizard Lounge in Dallas this weekend. 

So I'm going to go up twice. 

I may have showed one of these before. 

Watch "Russian Deathstep Community present: Sound of Hell pt.1" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/WawbpZBxHxI


----------



## 10-K (Jun 17, 2015)

Vinai

Watch "R3HAB & VINAI - How We Party (Official Music Video)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/TL1ByAIf8Ck


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonus points for the one who can guess where it's from.  (Which is _really_ not that difficult. They play it in every season finale. :laugh: Lol, 9 seasons in 5 days, good grief I need a new hobby...)


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jun 18, 2015)

Kara attagara song..


----------



## cascabel (Jun 18, 2015)

Wish -NIN


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## KB2VYZ (Jun 20, 2015)

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osborne 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## churchylovesn (Jun 20, 2015)

Arctic Monkeys - Secret Door


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## armnomads (Jun 20, 2015)

*Alternative*

Alt-J - Hunger of the Pine


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## sautzer (Jun 22, 2015)

Placebo - Running up that hill


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## roykatz9 (Jun 22, 2015)

meet me at the corner - red hot chili peppers


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## flash- (Jun 22, 2015)

imagine dragons //radioactive


----------



## jukebox355 (Jun 23, 2015)

Some might say -OASIS-

Sent From XT-1022


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Jun 23, 2015)

Something weather appropriate. The best blackened death metal you can find.


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Okluzhion (Jun 24, 2015)

Dogs barking at 2:30 in the morning. The sounds of insomnia. 

Sent from my eXposed C6603


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jun 24, 2015)

The Memory Remains - Metallica


----------



## kendalpercimoney (Jun 24, 2015)

OVERWERK - Daybreak (GoPro HERO3 Edit)


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## AXAz0r (Jun 24, 2015)

DOT.EXE - Pandemonium

Turn the club into pandemonium! 

Sent from my ZTE Blade Q using Tapatalk


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Jun 25, 2015)

Some brutal/slam death metal for tonight


----------



## Thomas vdb (Jun 25, 2015)

big l - put it on

 Verstuurd van mijn LG-D855 met XDA Forums


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Praticamentetilde (Jun 29, 2015)

---


----------



## commencal661 (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## PeartFan40 (Jun 29, 2015)

Dave Mathews ~ Grey Street


----------



## Zycron (Jun 29, 2015)

pantera - Far Beyond Driven album


----------



## 10-K (Jun 30, 2015)

Mr. Kaila

Watch "Mr. Kaila - Lane 2 Lane (feat. Fat Boi, 50/50 Twin) Bottom Boys Productions YARD BOY ENT." on YouTube
https://youtu.be/P7QZdU3p1f4


----------



## k44mos (Jun 30, 2015)

Freedom Hawk - Blood Red Sky


----------



## cascabel (Jun 30, 2015)

Madman - Djerv


----------



## horsecharles (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypsy Kings: Hotel California


----------



## kopter36 (Jun 30, 2015)

Currently listening to creepy sounds in my backyard......


----------



## Mikelarg (Jul 1, 2015)

*The Glitch Mob - Warrior Concerto*


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jul 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6tK0XUQQ3wA
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2015)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## bumcykcyk (Jul 2, 2015)

Pitbull, Ne-Yo - Time Of Our Lives


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2015)

Led Zeppelin - No Quarter


----------



## user8932679 (Jul 2, 2015)

of monsters and men


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 4, 2015)

Because after 9 seasons Supernatural in 18 days, this song isn't incredibly weird _at all_... Nope... :laugh:


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 5, 2015)

Dear Windows Media Player: I bloody hate you. Signed, yours truly. 

Is there a word for 'Awfully creepy and slightly terrifying shuffle list that is extremely selective and seems to be messing with me on purpose'? 






If the next song is 'Banished from Sanctuary', my laptop is going out the window. 

Edit: I need a new laptop.


----------



## Pintodragon (Jul 6, 2015)

Bad Company - Five Finger Deathpunch


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 6, 2015)

@ShadowLea try Foobar2000 , it is totally customizable in every way with a shiatload of plugins, skins and whatnot


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 6, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> @ShadowLea try Foobar2000 , it is totally customizable in every way with a shiatload of plugins, skins and whatnot

Click to collapse



Oh I have that one, too, but I think it's conspiring with WMP. Why? Well... Here's what comes up first from those 12.000 songs on Shuffle in Foobar2000 (For the record, the first song in the playlist is Thunderstruck.):


----------



## husam666 (Jul 6, 2015)

Muse - Resistance

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> Dear Windows Media Player: I bloody hate you. Signed, yours truly.
> 
> Is there a word for 'Awfully creepy and slightly terrifying shuffle list that is extremely selective and seems to be messing with me on purpose'?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know the feel, it's like it only plays the songs you play the most..


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 7, 2015)

@ShadowLea hmmm that's odd but foobar Shuffle mode for example keeps an internal randomized list of tracks in your playlist and plays tracks according to their order in that list, so you don't get repetitions until all tracks in your playlist have been played. 

Shuffle's randomized track lists for each playlist are re-created on foobar2000 restart or when starting/advancing playback with another shuffle mode. 

Note that manually selecting a track to play in your playlist will result in shuffle playback continuing from that track's location on the randomized list, which is often perceived as repetitions.

Means, each time you manually choose a track to play by double clicking it in playlist etc. - Shuffle plays the same tracks after that track.

Use "Random button" when you want to continue playback from a random track instead in Shuffle playback mode. 


Maybe that helps 


cheers


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 8, 2015)

Lay it on the line - Triumph


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## mrbmg (Jul 9, 2015)

Where Are Ü Now


----------



## mrbmg (Jul 9, 2015)

Be a Belieber with me


----------



## sadhappy (Jul 9, 2015)

The suburbs 
Arcade fire


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 10, 2015)

chloe731 said:


> 走在冷风中

Click to collapse



On xda If u write chinese is ok but needs to have english translation also?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## mrbmg (Jul 10, 2015)

Tecca Nina : No K


----------



## Mysterion1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Kay One - Belvedere


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 11, 2015)

Darude - Sandstorm

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## blanka2k3 (Jul 11, 2015)

Russian Radio App lmao


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## joycerhaslett (Jul 12, 2015)

Na Jana Kohi by James listening right now.


----------



## mrbmg (Jul 12, 2015)

The Eagles


----------



## KB2VYZ (Jul 12, 2015)

Traffic lol 

Sent with my GPE 5.1 HTC DROID DNA using XDA Premium


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## CenereZar (Jul 15, 2015)

Royskopp feat Susanne Sundfor - Running to the Sea


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## mrbmg (Jul 15, 2015)

Slipknot : People = $hit


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## 1indwurm (Jul 15, 2015)

Soleily - *"The Ruins of Stardust (2014 Rework)"* _#Hard Trance_
soundcloud.com/soleil-ry/the-ruins-of-stardust-2014


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 16, 2015)

Mistabishi - Druggers End Lane


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Achint Jain (Jul 16, 2015)

Nothing


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## technologybaron (Jul 16, 2015)

KC REBELL- amına koyım

SM-N900 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 16, 2015)

Filter- Take a Picture.

Bring back the 90s


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 16, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 16, 2015)

Kalmah - Holy Symphony of War


----------



## Hyper Rational (Jul 17, 2015)

The no pants dance - Tupperware remix party


----------



## DarkNate34 (Jul 17, 2015)

This

Sent from my D5833 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## defcomg (Jul 17, 2015)

DMX - Slippin'


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2015)

Blink 182 - I wanna F*** A Dog in The A**


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 18, 2015)

A very intense lightning storm.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jul 18, 2015)

Your mom repeating my name loudly

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Ferragamo (Jul 18, 2015)

Listening to some good Ole Nickelback at the moment .

Outside the beach house jamming.


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## mistajista (Jul 18, 2015)

Unknown Mortal Orchestra


----------



## Ferragamo (Jul 18, 2015)

Kryptonite Three Doors Down


----------



## Lisa Jeschke (Jul 18, 2015)

Still Counting - Volbeat


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## weny_i (Jul 20, 2015)

http://pub6.di.fm:80/di_trance


----------



## joycerhaslett (Jul 20, 2015)

A Bengali Song "Bag Mama" on Z-Bangla.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gucci Mane

Re-up
Watch "Gucci Mane - Re-Up ft. Yatta Mann" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/-nmHn_-2BNE


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 21, 2015)

Don't say it. 

I _ really_ need to stop reading the comment section on youtube vids. It's not helping. -.-

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## mrbmg (Jul 21, 2015)

Amerikas Most Wanted


----------



## demonoid phenomenom (Jul 21, 2015)

Sent from my LG-D805 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Arkshine (Jul 21, 2015)

Sohn - The Wheel ( Mazde remix )


----------



## Rad Brothers (Jul 21, 2015)

oh, finally something nearer to my feeling. The Luxury of a Grave - Sentenced


----------



## defcomg (Jul 21, 2015)

Alfa Mist & Tom Misch - Going Down

Sent from my NX503A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pipyui (Jul 21, 2015)

Mago de Oz - Finisterra.  Classic.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 21, 2015)

One Step Closer - Linkin Park 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Cyb3rdream (Jul 22, 2015)

Blink 182 last album

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Heights713 (Jul 22, 2015)

Believe by The Bravery

Want to UNLEASH your prepaid Android phone? Get UPP, and follow me!


----------



## Adam.st (Jul 22, 2015)

Right now "60 Siedem nawykow Cz III - Nawyk 6 03"  This is audiobook called "7 habits of effective thinking".


----------



## ext109 (Jul 23, 2015)

Amazing track!


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Ryjabo (Jul 24, 2015)

Just dropped tonight... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Auuqlcom6tM

...awwwwww yisssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 24, 2015)

Ryjabo said:


> Just dropped tonight...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Auuqlcom6tM
> 
> ...awwwwww yisssssssssssssssssssssssss!

Click to collapse



Love the new disturbed so far, can't wait for the album!!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## arbitraryturtle (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm listening to the soundtrack to Shogun 2: Total War


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Cyb3rdream (Jul 25, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Love the new disturbed so far, can't wait for the album!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Did you know when he come out ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## aerithanne (Jul 27, 2015)

Laid To Rest by Lamb Of God. Six by All That Remains and I forgot the song title but the artist was December Flower

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 28, 2015)

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



Thats some good sh!t right there.


----------



## Encinos (Jul 28, 2015)

Vision - Haken


----------



## Alcatraz.RAM (Jul 28, 2015)

Titanium - David Guetta ft sia 

Sent from my C6902 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ormbett (Jul 28, 2015)

Major Tom - Shiny Toy Guns
(Yeah, I know its ancient)


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 28, 2015)

@xxSTARBUCKSxx  yep


----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Jul 28, 2015)

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------




advent_geek said:


> You say Banana

Click to collapse



You say Banana, I say Popcorn   What is it with these popcorn links...  3rd try....






I noticed a lot of your videos have people crying, heres a pretty good SOM Cover by Cradle


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 28, 2015)

As of now, Life Ends by December Flower

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## kawainaaa (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm always listening dubstep music from skrillex and edward maya - mono in love

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 29, 2015)

AC/DC Live at River Plate. Thunderstruck. 

Though technically it's the concert dvd. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Melkco (Jul 29, 2015)

New Thanggg 2015


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Gstartv1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Carly Rae Jepsen - I Really Like You


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Android_Monsters (Jul 31, 2015)

Watch "Gucci Mane - On Deck" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/-z9QBd6-alo


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## werner65 (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 2, 2015)

Al-Jazeera


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## xxSTARBUCKSxx (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## chipchop4 (Aug 3, 2015)

George Carlin - Modern Man
https://youtu.be/f6J3OD4Z0UQ


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## ArnetteHD (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 4, 2015)

Dear laptop, now it's just getting silly.


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 4, 2015)

Still one of the most epic videoclips ever. That's an actual ingame concert in Sacred 2. (I should really replay that game, it was _hilarious_.)


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Hana Lee (Aug 5, 2015)

Two Door Cinema Club - What You Know


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Esum (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## SirMika (Aug 6, 2015)

Woods of Ypres - Through the chaos and solitude 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chepui (Aug 6, 2015)

Megadeth - Sweating Bullets

Enviado desde mi XT1063 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## drucassam (Aug 7, 2015)

*\o/*

For King and Country - Fix my eyes


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Aug 7, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



I saw Behemoth at the MetalDays festival in July. It was an absolutely amazing show!


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 7, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> I saw Behemoth at the MetalDays festival in July. It was an absolutely amazing show!

Click to collapse



Agree, saw them 10 years ago, was an outstanding performance, they know how to metal


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## n1ghtsn1p3r (Aug 8, 2015)

Pirate metal


----------



## joycerhaslett (Aug 8, 2015)

Listening Hindi Hollywood songs by Honey Singh


----------



## Arkshine (Aug 8, 2015)

Shatter Me Featuring Lzzy Hale - Lindsey Stirling


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## scaccomatt0 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## ArnetteHD (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm sorting out my harddrive. That's about 1.2TB of music, and a lot of it is... well. Collected over the years since I started highschool. So you can imagine. Lots of soundtracks from games, which is not as bad as I'd expected. 

Currently halfway through the Sacred 2: Fallen Angel soundtrack
For the record, I laughed _way_ too hard at this one. (No seriously, there's milkshake in my _nose. Ugh._) Those evilish-adams family tunes... :laugh: 
(On the bright side, Blind Guardian is on this album. Best. Quest. Ever.)


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 11, 2015)

west coast classics radio @ soundcloud  ^=^


----------



## 7h3d34f0n3 (Aug 12, 2015)

Kid Rock - Bawitdaba

http://open.spotify.com/track/0f37VQs969vZUL4gVfHRV9

Sent from my S6 Edge


----------



## augie7107 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ultimate Sinatra. The Chairman would have been 100 this December.


----------



## n1ghtsn1p3r (Aug 12, 2015)

Not music, but I'm waiting for Coast to Coast AM to start in about 15 minutes. Listening to the first couple of hours of last night's episode while waiting


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## toolhas4degrees (Aug 12, 2015)

Puscifer - Momma Sed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR3ccmWmLhk


----------



## HardStyl3r (Aug 12, 2015)

Madonna - Ghosttown


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## joycerhaslett (Aug 13, 2015)

FM 98.6 listening right now.


----------



## Saeed rehman (Aug 13, 2015)

haha lol here are too many funniest and weird peoples


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 16, 2015)

Most of the Times, i am listening to:

FLAC (Free Lossless Audio Codec)
ALAC (Apple Lossless)
WMA Lossless
WAV - Wavesound
And i am trying to get songs in Lossless.
MP3 Sucks and Destroyed the Music Industry instead of Revolution: https://blog.notebooksbilliger.de/m...ner-rueckblick/comment-page-1/#comment-170139 [GERMAN]
Lossly Alternatives to MP3: AAC. Better: OPUS. (Why? They are Lossy too, but much more efficient than MP3.)  [FLAC is the Best at all. Free Lossless Audio Compression]



Approximite Quality Comparrison
MP3/320 = AAC/240 = OPUS/180. [Format/Bitrate in kilobits per second]


Wavesound equals the Filesize of CD-Audio at a Constant Bitrate. FLAC is a lossless-compressed-VBR-File


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Most of the Times, i am listening to:
> 
> FLAC (Free Lossless Audio Codec)
> ALAC (Apple Lossless)
> ...

Click to collapse



Uhhh... This thread is about songs not codecs... *facepalm*


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Hannah Stern (Aug 16, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Uhhh... This thread is about songs not codecs... *facepalm*

Click to collapse



Welllll,……, you#re right.


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## nicopi (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgMkST2rUR8


----------



## iocomxda (Aug 17, 2015)

Alan Walker - Fade


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 17, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## advent_geek (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 18, 2015)

First song I learned to play on my guitar


----------



## infashionistas (Aug 19, 2015)

see you again
is there anyone has the feeling with me.


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 20, 2015)

epic


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Aug 20, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> epic

Click to collapse



Oh, yes! Tech death <3

P.S.: This - the most extreme prog death you can find


----------



## xdadev_user11 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## none7 (Aug 22, 2015)

Bob marley


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## ManUtdkid77 (Aug 22, 2015)

Lamb of God - Laid to Rest \m/

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 22, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Oh, yes! Tech death <3
> 
> P.S.: This - the most extreme prog death you can find

Click to collapse




Yeah bruh, i luv what metal has become those days ( there's still a lot of garbage too don't get me wrong)


----------



## Yerasa (Aug 23, 2015)

Grimes - REALiTi


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## j4v3d (Aug 24, 2015)

The Radio


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## adrian.swiercz (Aug 24, 2015)

Snoop dog rlz!


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## MikeCriggs (Aug 25, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> epic

Click to collapse



Would you believe that this PA dev absolutely loves Beyond Creation?


----------



## MikeCriggs (Aug 25, 2015)

Still loving the new Between the Buried and Me album, even though it's pretty different from their usual stuff.


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 25, 2015)

MikeCriggs said:


> Still loving the new Between the Buried and Me album, even though it's pretty different from their usual stuff.

Click to collapse



Aaahh, I might go and see them in Munich.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## cr6 (Aug 28, 2015)

Been following this drummer (Meytal Cohen) on YouTube for years and she finally released an album (Meytal / Alchemy ) and it freaking rocks!  If you like hard rock/metal, you'll love this. MEYTAL - NOTHING (full music video): http://youtu.be/AdX60770kic
She started out playing covers of 100 hard rock songs, (and often doing it much better than the original drummer) she put her own band together, raised money last year on Kickstarter and released a really great album of all original music.  Every track better than the last.  Check it out if you get a chance.  You won't be disappointed if you like this genre of music.


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 28, 2015)

MikeCriggs said:


> Would you believe that this PA dev absolutely loves Beyond Creation?

Click to collapse



Nice bruh !

Yeah, i think they are one of the best tech death metal bands ever, do you know Inferi? 

This two bands are my favorites what composing, sound, dynamic, brutality and tightness concerns, wish they would come to Europe for live concert, I could use some badass blast-beats and some shredding straight in my face 


Cheers


----------



## MikeCriggs (Aug 28, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> Nice bruh !
> 
> Yeah, i think they are one of the best tech death metal bands ever, do you know Inferi?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never heard of them, but I'll definitely check them out later after work! 

This has been my rotation over the past few days:  Between the Buried and Me (my favorite band since their _Colors_ album), Ne Obliviscares (highly recommended if you like Opeth), Nile, Cattle Decapitation (their new album is mint), Lamb of God (_Sturm Und Drang_ is great), and The Zenith Passage.

It's an old demo, but here's my band if you wanna have a listen: http://anatomicaldiscordance.bandcamp.com/


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 29, 2015)

This concert was so amazing... 

Also, those statues freaked me the hell out the entire evening. (5:34, on the left and right beneath the outermost screens.) What? I'm a Whovian, and that was half a year after Blink was first aired....  Yes, I spend a good 15 minutes staring at the bloody things, and I certainly wasn't the only one... :laugh: 

(Ignore the first 30 seconds.)


----------



## commencal661 (Aug 29, 2015)

MikeCriggs said:


> I've never heard of them, but I'll definitely check them out later after work!
> 
> This has been my rotation over the past few days:  Between the Buried and Me (my favorite band since their _Colors_ album), Ne Obliviscares (highly recommended if you like Opeth), Nile, Cattle Decapitation (their new album is mint), Lamb of God (_Sturm Und Drang_ is great), and The Zenith Passage.
> 
> It's an old demo, but here's my band if you wanna have a listen: http://anatomicaldiscordance.bandcamp.com/

Click to collapse



I saw Ne Obliviscaris live in July at MetalDays, but the sound engineer messed the show up completely... Cattle Decapitation should play too, but they called their gig at the festival off. I will see Nile together with Suffocation quite soon, and I hope I'll have the money to travel to Munich to see BTBAM together with Haken. 

BTW, seing you're quite into tech death and prog... Have you heard of Alkaloid yet? You should check 'em out!


----------



## maanteel (Aug 29, 2015)

go progressive and melodic  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKzvwUsSd00






:victory:


Now embedded ^^


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 30, 2015)

maanteel said:


> go progressive and melodic
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKzvwUsSd00
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can embed the video by taking the string of numbers and letters after v= (so in this case SKzvwUsSd00), and putting them between [ youtube ] [ /youtube ] tags. So that would look like this: [ youtube ]SKzvwUsSd00[ /youtube ] (Remove the spaces in those Youtube tags. If I do that in this example then you can't see them).

That'll embed the video here.


----------



## MikeCriggs (Aug 30, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> I saw Ne Obliviscaris live in July at MetalDays, but the sound engineer messed the show up completely... Cattle Decapitation should play too, but they called their gig at the festival off. I will see Nile together with Suffocation quite soon, and I hope I'll have the money to travel to Munich to see BTBAM together with Haken.
> 
> BTW, seing you're quite into tech death and prog... Have you heard of Alkaloid yet? You should check 'em out!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've been listening to _The Malkuth Grimoire_ lately. Good album


----------



## DaNxMaKiNa (Aug 30, 2015)

Makina <3


----------



## Jay Rock (Aug 30, 2015)

Behind Blue Eyes - Limp Bizkit


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 30, 2015)

MikeCriggs said:


> I've never heard of them, but I'll definitely check them out later after work!
> 
> This has been my rotation over the past few days:  Between the Buried and Me (my favorite band since their _Colors_ album), Ne Obliviscares (highly recommended if you like Opeth), Nile, Cattle Decapitation (their new album is mint), Lamb of God (_Sturm Und Drang_ is great), and The Zenith Passage.
> 
> It's an old demo, but here's my band if you wanna have a listen: http://anatomicaldiscordance.bandcamp.com/

Click to collapse



Sick demo bruh, I dig it  

And nice finds, will check them out, i´m a big fan of Opeth, thanks :good:


----------



## JetBrowser (Sep 1, 2015)

*Jakubi - Couch Potato*

They do awesome pop music with tasty funk vibes 
Kinda like Jamiroquai or a mellowed version of Chromeo.


----------



## Alieninzen (Sep 1, 2015)

Flypside – Happy Birthday


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 1, 2015)

Their stuff is pure dope! Thx @MikeCriggs


----------



## preditcon (Sep 1, 2015)

E.S. Posthumus - Makara (the entire album)

Sort of music used for drama in movie trailers. Uplifting.


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## ManUtdkid77 (Sep 2, 2015)

TesseraCT - Concealing Fate

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## joshadaniels04 (Sep 2, 2015)

Sleigh Bells - Run the Heart


----------



## okn0tok (Sep 2, 2015)

I want you to want me - NOFX


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 3, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> Their stuff is pure dope! Thx @MikeCriggs

Click to collapse



Glad you like it bro! Np!


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 3, 2015)

The new Nile album is pretty awesome. These guys never disappoint.


----------



## jon_htc (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeezy - runaway


----------



## Noam1981 (Sep 3, 2015)

Shpongle - Museum Of Consciousness

https://youtu.be/GWpSbTdNMjk


----------



## Polyparadox (Sep 3, 2015)

Iwrestledabearonce - Doomed to Fall (Pt. 1)


----------



## danielvande (Sep 3, 2015)

evanescence- my heart is broken


----------



## sevichenko (Sep 3, 2015)

midnight oil - beds are burning


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 4, 2015)

Vomit the Hate - Premortem Rot - Unseen


----------



## bigodon (Sep 4, 2015)

Creed - don't stop dancing


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 5, 2015)

May it be 
Enya

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Sep 5, 2015)

Rock and Roll by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Michael Hill (Sep 6, 2015)

I am just listen Michel songs. Very good songs


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## DieselpunkCyborg (Sep 6, 2015)

Pandora Chill Wave radio, using a Firefox addon that automatically does stuff as each song begins to play 

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




bigodon said:


> Creed - don't stop dancing

Click to collapse



Gratz on 10th post haha


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## sorsasd (Sep 7, 2015)

Soundgarden - Spoonman


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Sep 7, 2015)

"21st Century Breakdown" by Green Day

>>>Sent from my homebuilt TARDIS running Android 5.1.1... or maybe it's a Kindle Fire HD running CyanogenMod 12.1<<<


----------



## RAM LILA (Sep 7, 2015)

Bangla song


----------



## lewiszyon (Sep 7, 2015)

where ya at - Future 

Sent from my SM-G925T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 7, 2015)

payum puli video songs. xD


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## larsonalux (Sep 7, 2015)

sic slipknot


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## trulu (Sep 7, 2015)

listening to Wiz Khalifa - See You Again ft. Charlie Puth :angel:


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 7, 2015)

Friend of mine has been blasting this one over the speakers for the last oh.... 4 hours? After an 11 hour Supernatural marathon. Subtle mate, very subtle. Have I ever told you that sometimes I _really _hate you?

I think this about sums up the look on my face:


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 8, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



I love that album so much.


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 8, 2015)

Dying Fetus - "From Womb To Waste"


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 8, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Friend of mine has been blasting this one over the speakers for the last oh.... 4 hours? (...)

Click to collapse



Wthat the hell, 4 hours the same song ? ufff  




MikeCriggs said:


> I love that album so much.

Click to collapse



Hehe yep those guys are insanely awesome, i hope i can see them live someday


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 8, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> Wthat the hell, 4 hours the same song ? ufff

Click to collapse



Honestly I think he's just trying to drive me insane.  It'll take a hell of a lot more to accomplish that, but certainly not for lack of trying on his part. 

Love the band, but 4 hours of the same song is a bit much. :laugh:


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 9, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Honestly I think he's just trying to drive me insane.  It'll take a hell of a lot more to accomplish that, but certainly not for lack of trying on his part.
> 
> Love the band, but 4 hours of the same song is a bit much. :laugh:

Click to collapse




Insane is understated if you ask me, guess he likes you very much


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## RAM LILA (Sep 10, 2015)

Rattle That Lock ।।


----------



## assxassxssin (Sep 10, 2015)

billboard hot 100


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## ailailou (Sep 10, 2015)

Pharrell Williams - Freedom! Such a deep song.


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 11, 2015)

Old Man's Child - Path of Destruction


----------



## ranixon (Sep 11, 2015)

Futura - Battles


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 12, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



One of my absolute favorite bands


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 12, 2015)

Sungha Jung - "Felicity"

For fans of Andy McKee

I'm also a huge fan of beautiful acoustic music


----------



## Niro_ (Sep 12, 2015)

Hozier - Take Me To Church


----------



## theodleif (Sep 13, 2015)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## 7h3d34f0n3 (Sep 13, 2015)

Lewis Black -Anticipation 
http://open.spotify.com/album/4tPUBHqCIEvIUi13MXJPaO
Sent from my S6 Edge


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## inaqi69 (Sep 13, 2015)

Jawab de - Faris Shafi ✌

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2015)

Ed Sheeran - Photograph
Beautiful track.

Moto G3 | PSN: vipul619


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2015)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



Sick!


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 13, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Sick!

Click to collapse



Agree


----------



## roiyak (Sep 13, 2015)

The Killers


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## joycerhaslett (Sep 14, 2015)

Right now listening and watching an Indian Hindi song "Nagin Nagin"


----------



## Dipset_13 (Sep 14, 2015)

Bring me the horizon - That's the spirit


----------



## jechtdeville (Sep 14, 2015)

Nas - I Can


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Megan Rutix (Sep 16, 2015)

Just now walking with my parents after many days. I feel so happy with them. Oh.. I am now listing Michel  songs.


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## rashedibragimov (Sep 18, 2015)

Now I am listening to the song broken angel.


----------



## adgob (Sep 18, 2015)

Walk the Moon - Shut up and Dance!


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 18, 2015)

Technical brutal death metal from my country


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Damiani Programmer (Sep 18, 2015)

Hollywood Undead - Lost Paradise


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 19, 2015)

the wind

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 19, 2015)

https://youtu.be/91XcXY77NmM


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 19, 2015)

...to some good old Polish Death Metal from the 90s.


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 21, 2015)

gr3ud said:


> ...to some good old Polish Death Metal from the 90s.

Click to collapse



Polish death metal, you say?


----------



## DoodlyFighter (Sep 21, 2015)

Lana Del Rey - High by the beach
Great new album


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Polish death metal, you say?

Click to collapse



hehehe, good old Vader :highfive:


----------



## dooredtaco (Sep 21, 2015)

five finger death punch -  house of the rising sun cover :good:


----------



## joycerhaslett (Sep 22, 2015)

Listening Hindi (Tamil song) using my Note 4.


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## DevByte (Sep 24, 2015)

Rittz - Switch Lanes


----------



## joycerhaslett (Sep 24, 2015)

Doing both listening and watching a video song.


----------



## Hungerys (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 25, 2015)

Cut the Cord -  Shinedown

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## sebinss (Sep 26, 2015)

Mirrors - Justin Timberlake


----------



## boubikos (Sep 26, 2015)

clean bandit - rather be


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## bmdhj (Sep 27, 2015)

Sadistik x Kno - To be in love


----------



## galineo (Sep 28, 2015)

Mister gims in frensh ! He has make a duo with sia.


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## WesterosG4 (Sep 28, 2015)

Rainbow in the Dark - Dio

Still one of my favorites. RIP.


----------



## zeron824 (Sep 28, 2015)

Particle Storm - Lights and Motion


----------



## dpanter (Sep 29, 2015)

_Legion Of The Damned - Legion Of The Damned_ :good:


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Frezi Evan (Sep 30, 2015)

Barbi Doll by sunny Leon XOXO>!!


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Proloq (Sep 30, 2015)

Built by Titan - Collide :good:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6imad2QhaQ


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 30, 2015)

Archspire


----------



## septix (Oct 1, 2015)

Platinum Chains by Michael Woods


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## kingdevil731 (Oct 1, 2015)

when i was your man - bruno mars


----------



## captaino (Oct 1, 2015)

calvin harris.. haha favourite


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## defcomg (Oct 2, 2015)

AC/DC- Kicked in the Teeth


----------



## nicolepark (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm actually listening to GMM... it's a morning talk show thing c: I listen to it literally about 20% of my life.


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Jeff_i (Oct 3, 2015)

Laïs - De Wijn


----------



## hvdh (Oct 3, 2015)

Huawei G330 and Kingzone N5

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

Not titles, but albums:
Still In Search - Stars
Chvrches - Every Open Eye


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ElectricCrayon (Oct 4, 2015)

Ben Howard - Small Things


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## commencal661 (Oct 4, 2015)

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 5, 2015)

The Bends - Radiohead


----------



## fanjul (Oct 6, 2015)

U2 - Every Breaking Wave


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Acruxxv (Oct 6, 2015)

Lux Aeterna - Clint Mansell


----------



## EvvLio (Oct 7, 2015)

Cold - The Ballad of the Nameless


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2015)

Subtle WMP, very subtle...


----------



## Linkis (Oct 8, 2015)

leon on it :3


----------



## mahmoud_android (Oct 8, 2015)

Eminem - sing for the moment


----------



## Gato177 (Oct 8, 2015)

George Michael - Praying For Time


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 9, 2015)

Noisestorm - Heist
Good old EDM

John Cena Simulator
meh

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------

Priority One & TwoThirds
Hunted (feat. Jonny Rose)

John Cena Simulator
meh


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 12, 2015)

Those lyrics  Well, sh*t... As if I wasn't creeped out enough already... 
(Ignoring the blatant grammatical errors, obviously.)


----------



## les_paradox (Oct 13, 2015)

Bonnie & Clyde - The Ride


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## joycerhaslett (Oct 15, 2015)

Not listening. Looking to download from YouTube.


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 15, 2015)

joycerhaslett said:


> Not listening. Looking to download from YouTube.

Click to collapse



That's illegal.


----------



## joycerhaslett (Oct 15, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> That's illegal.

Click to collapse



Then what do you recommend?


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 15, 2015)

joycerhaslett said:


> Then what do you recommend?

Click to collapse



Streaming services like Spotify, Deezer, etc. or buy the music.


----------



## joycerhaslett (Oct 15, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> Streaming services like Spotify, Deezer, etc. or buy the music.

Click to collapse



Okey! Will go for it.


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 15, 2015)

...

Seriously WMP? _Seriously?_


----------



## joseotero2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't Walk Away - Jade


----------



## Karryjog (Oct 16, 2015)

eminem - not afraid


----------



## Agent Black Sheep (Oct 16, 2015)

Carry on wayward son - Kansas


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 17, 2015)

*eargasm*


----------



## Xceeder (Oct 17, 2015)

Manic street preachers - a design for life...


----------



## iforgot618 (Oct 17, 2015)

TKO - John Brown's Body 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm Alive - Blind Guardian. 



Agent Black Sheep said:


> Carry on wayward son - Kansas

Click to collapse



I see I'm not the only Supernatural fan here...


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Raptorteeth (Oct 18, 2015)

These days i am listening to: Lee "Scratch" Perry, The Upsetters: Croaking Lizard


----------



## Quixi (Oct 20, 2015)

Black Coffee by All Saints. Nostalgia :crying:


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## kchannel9 (Oct 23, 2015)

New Coheed and Cambria album!


----------



## dinisb (Oct 23, 2015)

Florence & The Machine - Dog's Days are over


----------



## slaybad (Oct 23, 2015)

Paradise Lost -isolate


----------



## Hamiltonite (Oct 23, 2015)

Professional Rapper - Lil Dicky


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 23, 2015)

slaybad said:


> Paradise Lost -isolate

Click to collapse



I am going to see them on Tuesday


----------



## HungryKanamit (Oct 25, 2015)

crappy music in a hipster coffee bar that just happens to have decent wifi.


----------



## Przekrojony Arbuz (Oct 26, 2015)

Five Fingers Death Punch - Burn MF


----------



## JViscus (Oct 26, 2015)

*Another Angel Down - Avantasia*

Another Angel Down - Avantasia


----------



## Przekrojony Arbuz (Oct 26, 2015)

Ken Blast - The Top
from Super Eurobeat vol. 219


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 26, 2015)

Amethystium - Ethereal


----------



## Raptorteeth (Oct 26, 2015)

Cold War Kids - Cryptomnesia


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 26, 2015)

&


----------



## Raptorteeth (Oct 26, 2015)

Cappadonna - Milk the cow


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Oct 26, 2015)

G-Unit - I Wanna get to know you


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 27, 2015)

?


----------



## pipedxda (Oct 27, 2015)

Boris the Spider - The Who


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 27, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## brammie2 (Oct 27, 2015)

Code Black - Brighter Day


----------



## GreekDragon (Oct 27, 2015)

Downtown -  macklemore & Ryan Lewis

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 28, 2015)

Arkaik


----------



## commencal661 (Oct 28, 2015)

South African brutal slamming death metal


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## MissionImprobable (Oct 28, 2015)

Dem Maroon Chili Peppers - My Friends


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 28, 2015)

commencal661 said:


> South African brutal slamming death metal

Click to collapse



Hell yeah \m/


----------



## MikeCriggs (Oct 28, 2015)

Thomas Giles 
(Tommy Rogers of BTBAM's solo project)

Great album when you're just kicking back and relaxing.


----------



## Raptorteeth (Oct 30, 2015)

Rolling Stones - Sway


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 2, 2015)

Love the words to this?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## warface123 (Nov 2, 2015)

I really love this song [emoji173] 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 2, 2015)

I really wanted the lyrics be like
 ?I I follow you on XDA Baby ?







Ντε καψω την Μπουφαν Ρε μέσω tapatalk


----------



## DogDorgs (Nov 2, 2015)

Duas de Cinco - Criolo  :cyclops:


----------



## xdadev_user11 (Nov 4, 2015)

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mark Ronson Feat Mystikal - Feel Right


----------



## yasings (Nov 4, 2015)

I listen french music because i'm french, I listen french rap (lacrim, booba, rhoff, jul etc...)


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 5, 2015)

Drake - Believe me Feat Lil Wayne


----------



## dev_0905 (Nov 5, 2015)

Wait on me ~ Rixton


----------



## Onda_Roja (Nov 5, 2015)

Alt J - Matilda!


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Michaelgeekie (Nov 6, 2015)

Blank Space--Taylor Swift


----------



## MunkeeBonez (Nov 6, 2015)

Meshuggah - Koloss


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 6, 2015)

MunkeeBonez said:


> Meshuggah - Koloss

Click to collapse



Meshuggah <3


----------



## Malegoat (Nov 6, 2015)

ive been listening to these bands; chinese football, tangled hair, american football, ttng  and tabar


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Stink Bombs:

https://youtu.be/zfkONcq9G98


----------



## warface123 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## uldyzjan (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## proudh0n (Nov 9, 2015)

James Cole Pablo - Man With A Accordion


----------



## ThorDevs (Nov 10, 2015)

Against the current - Gravity


----------



## OnlyGames (Nov 10, 2015)

Liz Phair – Why Can't I?


----------



## Mistero5050 (Nov 10, 2015)

Focus - Ariana Grande


----------



## apples36 (Nov 10, 2015)

My stomach growl 

No, but for serious


Mozambo , pakem, and kungs - soulmate (Joseph Westphalia remix)


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 11, 2015)

The Cleftones. For Sentimental Reasons.


----------



## AwesomeIndustries (Nov 11, 2015)

The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Soundtrack


----------



## kevp75 (Nov 12, 2015)

AwesomeIndustries said:


> The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Soundtrack

Click to collapse



excellent soundtrack... actually been sorta diggin the Elder Scrolls online soundtrack too

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




AwesomeIndustries said:


> The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Soundtrack

Click to collapse




kevp75 said:


> excellent soundtrack... actually been sorta diggin the Elder Scrolls online soundtrack too

Click to collapse



and now Neverwinter Nights hits in the playlist


----------



## geezchrist (Nov 12, 2015)

Waiting All Night (feat. Ella Eyre)-Rudimental


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 12, 2015)

Rise - Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## archie4all (Nov 13, 2015)

Above&Beyond


----------



## kawaiiDango (Nov 14, 2015)

Going under - Evanescence


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 15, 2015)

Notorious Big - Unbelievable.


----------



## defcomg (Nov 15, 2015)

Logic - The Incredible True Story


----------



## takka91 (Nov 15, 2015)

blockparty - hunting for witches


----------



## pseudoware (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## rahulthepcl (Nov 16, 2015)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Main Hu Hero Tera By Salman Khan


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 16, 2015)

Katy Perry - Teenage Dream


----------



## arwansel (Nov 17, 2015)

Pretty Lights - Spilling Over Every Side album


----------



## aleste2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Metallica - And justice for all... (full album)


----------



## vaal666 (Nov 18, 2015)

James Blake - Retrograde


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 19, 2015)

Cyber-goth mix

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q_hwqbhdQLI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 20, 2015)

Carly Rae Jespen - Call Me Maybe


----------



## Paczus (Nov 23, 2015)

David Guetta & Showtek - Sun Goes Down :laugh:


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ariana Grande - The Way


----------



## llada (Nov 24, 2015)

the rolling stones - The last time


----------



## Karakoram2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Pretty Lights. I Know the Truth.


----------



## nightwalkerbg (Nov 25, 2015)

Godsmack - Cryin' Like a *****


----------



## cybernetus (Nov 26, 2015)

Oitão -  Trevas 

Sent from my LG-D805 using Tapatalk


----------



## queetiano (Nov 26, 2015)

Someone Like You - Adele


----------



## 10-K (Nov 26, 2015)

Razorack.
Metalstep mix

https://youtu.be/ctYkI3EE3bI


----------



## FooBazza (Nov 27, 2015)

Calvin Harris Ft. Ellie Goulding - Outside (Anevo Remix) :good:


----------



## GuestK00337 (Nov 27, 2015)

Listening to Elvis Presley


----------



## Deleted member 3537303 (Nov 27, 2015)

Maroon 5 - Animals.


----------



## MikeCriggs (Nov 28, 2015)

https://play.google.com/music/m/Tpnkilyw55dul2tkgqtw3cwuizm?t=A_Great_Mistake_-_Black_Crown_Initiate


----------



## MissionImprobable (Nov 28, 2015)

Young War - Say That It's Love


----------



## schwarzerfleck (Nov 28, 2015)

Good Boy EP by Sample Answer. Simply great, and it's for free on SoundCloud


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 28, 2015)

MyNoise -  Distant Thunder. It's a background noise generator, and I'm totally hooked. So much so that I've actually paid for it!  

Haaa, listening to a rain&thunderstorm whilst sitting in front of the radiator with a good book, brilliant.

This one: http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/thunderNoiseGenerator.php?c=0&l=37475558615543394555


----------



## kierkegaardesque (Nov 28, 2015)

The sweet sound of my nephew throwing a tantrum............................................................................................


----------



## Mr_S (Nov 28, 2015)

Missus *****in'!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## TarquinnBlackwood (Nov 29, 2015)

Choppaholix:

https://youtu.be/nYwsTJxafZo


----------



## TechnoStuff (Nov 29, 2015)

https://youtu.be/AEIVhBS6baE


----------



## gal357 (Nov 29, 2015)

Alifer - Repress This 
Don't know if any of you guys are into freetekno tho


----------



## commencal661 (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## halsee (Nov 30, 2015)

Better Man - Robbie Williams


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 30, 2015)

5th Ward OST.


----------



## TarquinnBlackwood (Dec 1, 2015)

Dj Rap
Go


----------



## Helhound0 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Listening To?*

Right now, i'm listening to the soundtrack of Life Is Strange, which i think will win the Independent Game of the Year in TGA2015.


----------



## teamgeny (Dec 2, 2015)

Witchcraft in the forest - Oraculo 13 20


----------



## apollo40_1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bad Company - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## 10-K (Dec 2, 2015)

D.R.I.
Hooked


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 2, 2015)

Ty Dolla$ign

Or Nah


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## 10-K (Dec 4, 2015)

Does your chain hang low. Jibbs

https://youtu.be/4SBN_ikibtg


----------



## teamgeny (Dec 4, 2015)

Rumours - Steel Pulse


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 6, 2015)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 6, 2015)

Bruce Springsteen - Im On Fire


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 6, 2015)

Christmas songs.  Is this really necessary? 

Awkward? A bit. I am literally in the middle of watching Supernatural Season 9 (As in, it's playing on the TV), and they decide to put this inane drivel on. Can these songs please stop going on about singing angels? It is_ incredibly_ disconcerting.


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 7, 2015)

Worship music. :angel: not ashamed...


----------



## Samurai Reviews (Dec 7, 2015)

Pearl Jam - Indifference


----------



## TarquinnBlackwood (Dec 7, 2015)

SebastiAn 

Love in Motion


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 8, 2015)

All time low.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2015)

Opeth - The Grand Conjuration

Sent from my LG-F460K using Tapatalk


----------



## sopi89 (Dec 8, 2015)

One republic all songs


----------



## mjliang (Dec 9, 2015)

*I can't get it*

I can't get it


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 9, 2015)

Skism. Experts.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Dec 9, 2015)

3DG

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Dec 9, 2015)

Some MCR

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dcfjoe (Dec 9, 2015)

Some Dwayne Michael Carter Jr here and some Aubrey Drake Graham there.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 10, 2015)

Bass nectar

Infinite


----------



## teamgeny (Dec 10, 2015)

Where were you - Tom Misch


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Finatic (Dec 10, 2015)

*Massive Attack - "Risingson"*

Massive Attack - "Risingson"


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Cyb3rdream (Dec 11, 2015)

Green Day ( love this a lot )


----------



## suriefkasev (Dec 11, 2015)

Let Me Hear - Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## tsunamivn (Dec 12, 2015)

When we were young - Adele


----------



## Mystiqe (Dec 12, 2015)

Beats - Nisse


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 13, 2015)

AC/DC Live at River Plate. That's _Thunderstruck_, by the way.


----------



## KpDTS (Dec 13, 2015)

*k.dot*

Kendrick Lamar - Poetic Justice


----------



## fuadiansyah (Dec 13, 2015)

The sound of my cousin's fart?!


----------



## jonathanfilbert (Dec 13, 2015)

Sun is shining - Axwell /\ Ingrosso


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## flobengogen (Dec 14, 2015)

some electro house mix


----------



## Luk3m (Dec 14, 2015)

Eminem - Sia  Beautiful Pain


----------



## NicholasMcMeans (Dec 15, 2015)

thank you, this is good


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 15, 2015)

Big Sean - Play No Games Feat Chris Brown & Ty Dolla $ign


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## fukowski (Dec 17, 2015)

Las de perder-DUO KIE


----------



## droider193 (Dec 17, 2015)

Summit - Skrillex


----------



## tg106 (Dec 20, 2015)

Mutilated Lips - Ween.


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## KGarage (Dec 24, 2015)

Rasty Kilo


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 25, 2015)

The top 2000, finally. No more abysmal christmas songs, yay!


----------



## rawel991 (Dec 25, 2015)

ItaloBrothers - Welcome To The Dancefloor


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Mr_Dreamz (Dec 25, 2015)

Lately I listen to trance online radio/channels


----------



## d3sx (Dec 25, 2015)

Adele - Hello


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2015)

Easily Embarrassed -  Extraterrestrial Life Forms


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 26, 2015)

Psychedelic Furs - all songs


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## TarquinnBlackwood (Dec 30, 2015)

Dubstep

https://youtu.be/yVAslYkqB3U


----------



## Karakoram2 (Dec 30, 2015)

Vision. Gemini.


----------



## funkybluemonkey3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Find Me - Marshmello


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## AlGates2k (Jan 2, 2016)

lovely birds passing over my house


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 3, 2016)

Aaaaand this song is back to creeping me out. Great, thanks for that, Moffat.


----------



## Praetore (Jan 3, 2016)

Someone searched "bad death metal song lyrics" and came up with Cannibal Holocaust by Soulfly. It's surprisingly not bad, and kind of catchy.


----------



## moel_bryn (Jan 4, 2016)

Black Sabbath - 13


----------



## 10-K (Jan 4, 2016)

Marilyn Manson


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2016)

God Bless America sung by Celine Dion.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 5, 2016)

Tech 9


----------



## Super Ranita (Jan 6, 2016)

The corrs.


----------



## linajoe2288 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hindi songs listening right now using my iPhone 5.


----------



## takisspanos (Jan 6, 2016)

Rapsodia Andrea Bocelli


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Levakama (Jan 12, 2016)

Perturbator - "She Is Young, She Is Beautiful ... "


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 12, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Wicky2k8 (Jan 12, 2016)

Blackstar - David Bowie


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 13, 2016)

Wake up.


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kross Roads inn


----------



## Fifaheld (Jan 13, 2016)

Old Music

E-Rotic Max don`t have Sex with your ex :laugh:


----------



## hanisod (Jan 13, 2016)

Toby Fox - Undertale

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apostate234 (Jan 14, 2016)

Wintersun - Land of Snow and Sorrow


----------



## augie7107 (Jan 14, 2016)

Andreas Scholl - Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus Psalm 126 RV 608


----------



## aadithpm (Jan 15, 2016)

Wicky2k8 said:


> Blackstar - David Bowie

Click to collapse



 Listen to Lazarus. More feels.


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## abc617 (Jan 15, 2016)

Lots of David Bowie =( 
RIP David Bowie


----------



## kicker19 (Jan 16, 2016)

watch me whip whip watch me nae nae:good::highfive:


----------



## Dono.27 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Motörhead *- I Ain't No Nice Guy


----------



## ccrofts820 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sasquatch by Ice Cube...gets me amped in the gym


----------



## jyling (Jan 16, 2016)

Bad apple


----------



## illb456 (Jan 17, 2016)

Secret of the Forest - Chrono Trigger OST


----------



## SU#DroiD (Jan 17, 2016)

Snowgoonz Ft. I'll Bill, Fredro Starr Reks Thirsting H!!  Real Hiphop **** right there


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## xirt0n (Jan 18, 2016)

*Ty Dolla $ign - Or Nah ft. The Weeknd, Wiz Khalifa & DJ Mustard*


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Skalofrio12 (Jan 19, 2016)

Counting Stars——OneRepublic


----------



## virtualtechie18 (Jan 19, 2016)

Photograph - Ed Sheeran


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## MrGunBest (Jan 20, 2016)

Energy Drink - Virtual Riot


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Tuga67 (Jan 22, 2016)

Slip Knot:angel:


----------



## Technicalforce (Jan 22, 2016)

Indila - comme un bateau lovely voice and a lovely woman


----------



## MikeCriggs (Jan 28, 2016)

Black Crown Initiate


----------



## Galen1037 (Jan 29, 2016)

vCharlie Puth - 'See You Again'



huawei mate s hülle​


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 30, 2016)

"Four Horsemen"  doco on dvd.


----------



## commencal661 (Feb 1, 2016)

View attachment 3629888


----------



## AymanDev (Feb 5, 2016)

Work
Rihanna ft. Drake


----------



## thereassaad (Feb 5, 2016)

Endless by Inna


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 9, 2016)

Tricky


----------



## niklus101 (Feb 9, 2016)

favourite song -Chance the rapper ft. Childish Gambino


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2016)

Doken "Alone Again"


----------



## AspedM (Feb 10, 2016)

Franz Ferdinand – Feel The Pressure
Taylor Momsen – My Medicine
The Meters – Cissy Strut


----------



## MikeCriggs (Feb 10, 2016)

commencal661 said:


> View attachment 3629888

Click to collapse



Great album.


----------



## MikeCriggs (Feb 10, 2016)

Job For A Cowboy


----------



## 10-K (Feb 11, 2016)

Blaze


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 11, 2016)

Portishead


----------



## SypoGames (Feb 11, 2016)

Animal - Miike Snow


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Feb 12, 2016)

Bell Biv Devoe - Poison


----------



## commencal661 (Feb 12, 2016)

Devin Townsend FTW


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Feb 13, 2016)

Big Sean - Play No Games Feat Chris Brown and Ty Dolla $ign


----------



## erdbeerherzchen (Feb 13, 2016)

How to save a life - The Fray


----------



## MunkyButt (Feb 18, 2016)

Asking for It - Shinedown


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2016)

The sun smells too loud - Mogwai


----------



## MikeCriggs (Feb 20, 2016)

Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

Stonebank - All Night. Best Hardcore I have ever listened to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## RyuSch (Feb 21, 2016)

The Morning.. by The Weeknd  ?

Sent from my SM-P601


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Feb 23, 2016)

Wiz Khalifa - Bake Sale


----------



## ilikekpk (Feb 23, 2016)

I am listening brick + mortar)


----------



## NonostanteGames (Feb 24, 2016)

*Caparezza - mica van gogh*


----------



## shockreaction (Feb 28, 2016)

Tomac & Mad - Polygons


----------



## hiElena (Mar 2, 2016)

set fire to the rain - Adele


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 4, 2016)

Polyphia - "Nightmare"

Instrumental prog. 

FFO: Animals As Leaders, Scale The Summit, Between The Buried & Me, Save Us From The Archon


----------



## Lungesoft (Mar 4, 2016)

Imagine Dragons -  Radioactive


----------



## jyling (Mar 5, 2016)

Bad apple Chinese version


----------



## MonkeyAround (Mar 5, 2016)

Korn


----------



## linajoe2288 (Mar 7, 2016)

Listening pop song using my mp3 device.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 9, 2016)

Be with you-Akon Thiam

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## kaybox3 (Mar 10, 2016)

Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## linajoe2288 (Mar 11, 2016)

Listening Bengali melody songs sitting on my bed.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 12, 2016)

Billie Jean

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Dulcet_Man (Mar 14, 2016)

Gosh - Jamie XX


----------



## walid-dz (Mar 14, 2016)

The Game - Put You On The Game
pholla do it for the love :good:


----------



## Sterben Pistole (Mar 15, 2016)

Flatbush Zombies - This is It


----------



## linajoe2288 (Mar 17, 2016)

Western music played right now.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bon jovi-Its my life

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Janet Jackson - Lets Wait Awhile


----------



## KrisDLuna (Mar 19, 2016)

*J-Music*

Re:Re (2016)- Asian Kung-Fu Generation


----------



## Dulcet_Man (Mar 19, 2016)

Wide Open - The Chemical Brothers


----------



## joycerhaslett (Mar 21, 2016)

Remix songs using my mp3 device.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 21, 2016)

Right now na na Akon konvict music

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Mar 22, 2016)

Big Sean - Play no games Feat  Ty Dolla $ign and Chris Brown


----------



## nepstah (Mar 22, 2016)

Slipknot - Custer

Sent from my S7 Edge using TapaTalk


----------



## joycerhaslett (Mar 24, 2016)

Listening Bengali melody songs in 1980s.


----------



## fdm861 (Mar 24, 2016)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy (Boyce Avenue cover)


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 31, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 10-K (Apr 1, 2016)

Gucci


----------



## joycerhaslett (Apr 2, 2016)

Listening Folk songs in the first hour of morning.


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 3, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## DivenParker (Apr 5, 2016)

*The Dance of Eternity - DreamTheater*

The Dance of Eternity - DreamTheater


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Apr 5, 2016)

Malibu n Helene - Starin At it


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 8, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 11, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 15, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Trafalgar Square (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ol Dirty Bastard - Brooklyn Zoo


----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Trafalgar Square (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## gerardu (Apr 18, 2016)

Bee Gees - Night Fever Night Fever


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Apr 18, 2016)

Research - Big Sean feat Arianne Grande


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2016)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Cherub Rock


----------



## MikeCriggs (Apr 21, 2016)

The new The Zenith Passage album, Solipsist. Absolutely amazing technical death metal.

FFO: The Faceless, Decapitated






Official full album stream on YouTube

Buy it here!


----------



## XxLordxX (Apr 22, 2016)

Hallowed be Thy Name (Iron Maiden) 

This song has been stuck in my mind ever since their concert back in March ^^


Sent from my SM-G920I using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Apr 22, 2016)

Fall for your type - Jamie Foxx Feat Drake


----------



## Domdo (Apr 24, 2016)

Sia - Cheap Thrills ft. Sean Paul


----------



## frank_ribery (Apr 26, 2016)

Tears don't fall  - Bullet for my valentine.


----------



## Frezza (Apr 26, 2016)

Gigi D'alessio


----------



## frank_ribery (Apr 27, 2016)

Right now i am watching funny moments of john cenas.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Apr 27, 2016)

Built for this - Method Man

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Juggernote 5 using XDA Developer's Premium 5


----------



## Pirate Cat (Apr 27, 2016)

Man Must Die - Kill It Skin It Wear It


----------



## kchannel9 (Apr 28, 2016)

Electric 6


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 1, 2016)

Knowing Me, Knowing you - ABBA


----------



## Rawshapegames (May 13, 2016)

A State Of Trance 762


----------



## erad1 (May 13, 2016)

this...absolutely love this


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 13, 2016)

G- Unit - I wanna get to know you


----------



## DanTheLemonMan (May 14, 2016)

Dillon Francis, Kygo - Coming Over ft. James Hersey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AOtEnH87Mg


----------



## misterright1 (May 14, 2016)

Mostly Funk and Hip-Hop.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 17, 2016)

Fugees - zealots

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Juggernote 5 using XDA Developer's Premium 5


----------



## stuw1 (May 17, 2016)

Metronomy and UMO


----------



## William-Zh (May 18, 2016)

Witchcraft by Pendulum﻿


----------



## kingdevil731 (May 20, 2016)

Chilled House Session 2016(ROW Mix 1) - Ministry Of Sound


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 21, 2016)

Salt and Peppa - Shooop


----------



## erad1 (May 22, 2016)

Perfect Sunday morning album...


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 22, 2016)

Tone Benjaminz - Buick Regal Music


----------



## Paul_Days (May 27, 2016)

Tame Impala - The less I know the better.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2016)

We're no here - Mogwai


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 30, 2016)

Beyone Feat Sean Paul - Baby Boy


----------



## Aidens_Luv (May 31, 2016)

Beyonce Hold up


----------



## plegdroid (Jun 2, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 6, 2016)

Faded -Alan Walker

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 6, 2016)

New divide linkin park


----------



## Dirk (Jun 7, 2016)

It's Celtic Rock night!:

Simple Minds - Alive And Kicking
Big Country - King Of Emotion
U2 - Sunday Bloody Sunday
Sinead O'Connor - Jerusalem
The Cranberries - Zombie
Levellers - One Way


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 8, 2016)

Stressed out - twenty one pilots


----------



## decks141 (Jun 8, 2016)

monarchy-dance like hell﻿


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2016)

dirkgently said:


> it's celtic rock night!:
> 
> Simple minds - alive and kicking
> big country - king of emotion
> ...

Click to collapse



you're alive!!


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 12, 2016)

Radioactive - imagine dragons


----------



## hci-phd (Jun 15, 2016)

Stressed out - twenty one pilots. (making my way through the Google music chart list)


----------



## rookprime (Jun 15, 2016)

Daydreaming -  Radiohead 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## woodhaus (Jun 15, 2016)

Learn to fly - foo fighters


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 17, 2016)

We gotta know - Cromags


----------



## groundslug (Jun 21, 2016)

Hep to the Jive - Cab Calloway


----------



## Narenji89 (Jun 21, 2016)

mike candys - one night in Ibiza


----------



## HemishiS (Jun 23, 2016)

Autograph- Anupom Roy


----------



## Jess Lee (Jun 24, 2016)

*song*

Sidney Chase – I Started A Joke


----------



## jasska (Jun 26, 2016)

Massive Attack, Azekel - Ritual Spirit


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 26, 2016)

Now-Akon- Sorry blame it on me
Next-Enrique- Somebody's me

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 28, 2016)

Sucker for pain - imagine dragons ,lil Wayne &wiz khalifa


----------



## jamesssf (Jun 28, 2016)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Nothing


----------



## goodm2 (Jun 28, 2016)

jamesssf said:


> Nothing

Click to collapse



Hey this is a response for extra credit on the scavenger hunt


----------



## Sachin (Jun 30, 2016)

Avicii vs. Conrad..


----------



## fixedepsilon (Jun 30, 2016)

Top three albums in the rotation are Chance the Rapper's Coloring Book, Anderson .Paak's Malibu and Madvillain's Madvillainy.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jul 1, 2016)

Erika david feat tim delghetto - good night

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Juggernote 5 using XDA Developer's Premium 5


----------



## S1ikIfy (Jul 1, 2016)

Alan Walker: Faded


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 3, 2016)

S1ikIfy said:


> Alan Walker: Faded

Click to collapse



Where are you now ?


----------



## @rbiter (Jul 4, 2016)

Loneliness, flobots

I unlocked your mum's bootloader.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 4, 2016)

@rbiter said:


> Loneliness, flobots
> 
> I unlocked your mum's bootloader.

Click to collapse



Is the bootloader thingy actually a song?


BTW Arbiter have you found the index yet? http://halo.wikia.com/wiki/Activation_Index I am gravemind here LOL.

Sorry for OT , currently playing Enrique's Maybe.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## @rbiter (Jul 4, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Is the bootloader thingy actually a song?
> 
> 
> BTW Arbiter have you found the index yet? http://halo.wikia.com/wiki/Activation_Index I am gravemind here LOL.
> ...

Click to collapse



that is my signature.  Just a joke.  And I've beat all the halos except ODST.  And arbiter nickname has little to do with halo.  Just a personal thing with me sometimes.

I unlocked your mum's bootloader.


----------



## Mawesome (Jul 5, 2016)

Running with the things by Against The Current


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jul 5, 2016)

Drake - back 2 back

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Juggernote 5 using XDA Developer's Premium 5


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 5, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## flvddev (Jul 5, 2016)

Night Lovell - Sometimes not serious


----------



## takipci (Jul 6, 2016)

Jamie Foxx - Fall For Your Type ft. Drake


----------



## northwindtrades (Jul 6, 2016)

Gimme twice -royal concept


----------



## Roflmaoh4x (Jul 10, 2016)

Last few days I am all the time listening to Nightwish. Idk why, because I do not listen to metal in general, but they sound different....


----------



## venom02 (Jul 10, 2016)

Ryo Fukui - Ealry Summer


----------



## weegert (Jul 10, 2016)

Learn to fly - foo fighters


----------



## northwindtrades (Jul 14, 2016)

Slip - linkin park


----------



## AmolAmrit (Jul 14, 2016)

The Vamps - Shout About It

Tītan


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 15, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## APTX-4869 (Jul 16, 2016)

Bulletproof- SG


----------



## HemishiS (Jul 17, 2016)

Listening Bengali songs right now.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 17, 2016)

Taylor swift- Blank Space

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jul 17, 2016)

Jidenna feat Kendrick Lamar - Classic Man


----------



## eternalMortality (Jul 18, 2016)

Nothing. The voices are afraid of me.


----------



## APTX-4869 (Jul 18, 2016)

How did you know - garyv


----------



## jasrocks (Jul 18, 2016)

One of my favorite groups from my youth was The J. Geils Band.  Lately I've been revisiting their catalogue.


----------



## Mag125 (Jul 18, 2016)

Avenged Sevenfold - so far away:good:


----------



## Hirtec (Jul 21, 2016)

BossHoss - I'm on a High


----------



## xPeriaGUY666 (Jul 25, 2016)

Gue Pequeno - Squalo

Sent from my S7 Edge using XDA Labs


----------



## northwindtrades (Jul 27, 2016)

Give it all -rise against


----------



## Williamjamestech (Jul 27, 2016)

*justin timberlake can't stop the feeling*


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jul 31, 2016)

Erika David feat Tim Delghetto - Good Night

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Juggernote 5 using XDA Developer's Premium 5


----------



## Barboots (Aug 1, 2016)

Fat - Shape I'm In

(8 more posts to go)


----------



## hanisod (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Williamjamestech (Aug 1, 2016)

dont u need somebody


----------



## Femmetechstic (Aug 2, 2016)

Marina and the Diamonds - Simplify


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 2, 2016)

The Hills -weeknd


----------



## Sterben Pistole (Aug 3, 2016)

self inflicted (album) by chelsea grin


----------



## Itzamistry (Aug 4, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/itzamistry/16-bars-freestyle-prod-treejay


----------



## badmoon1337 (Aug 5, 2016)

Gramatik - definitely my favourite artist. There is no song that he made that I don't like


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Aug 10, 2016)

Tamia - Into You


----------



## RobertBohannon (Aug 12, 2016)

I need a good MP3 download apk any suggestions?


----------



## pkgamma (Aug 20, 2016)

Russ - Yung God


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 21, 2016)

Enrique Iglesias-Wish I was your lover

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## 10-K (Aug 21, 2016)

Young Nudy's Slimeball album. 







Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## XxLordxX (Aug 21, 2016)

Soulfly - Archangel 

They even have a 360° video for that song


----------



## clodoux (Aug 21, 2016)

Skillet new album

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

U2 under a blood red sky

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

Nickelback new song of futur album


----------



## clodoux (Aug 22, 2016)

clodoux said:


> Skillet new album
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ac/dc


----------



## 7h3d34f0n3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sent from my S6 Edge


----------



## pkgamma (Sep 4, 2016)

Some older G-Eazy


----------



## commencal661 (Sep 5, 2016)

Brutal Slamming Death Metal/Deathcore from Slovenia


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## undergr0und games (Sep 8, 2016)

Serj Tankian


----------



## sstruke (Sep 9, 2016)

Marvin Gaye - What's Going On (Detroit Mix) 
OnePlus 3


----------



## Revontheus (Sep 10, 2016)

Kreisler - Love's Sorrow


----------



## .r0man (Sep 10, 2016)

Big Baby D.R.A.M. - Cash Machine


----------



## Saurabh K (Sep 12, 2016)

Jennifer Rene - Back to life


----------



## SomerSide (Sep 13, 2016)

*Poets of the Fall - Carnival of Rust*


----------



## jaykano13 (Sep 15, 2016)

One direction night changes


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 17, 2016)

Roots- imagine dragons


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 17, 2016)

Eternal - Angel of mine

Broadcasted from Zeta Retuculi


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 18, 2016)

Where'd you go -fort minor


----------



## tomekumb (Sep 19, 2016)

Armin van Buuren feat. Sharon den Adel - In and Out of Love


----------



## Android_Monsters (Sep 21, 2016)

Excision & Far too Loud

Destroid 8 Annihilate


----------



## Regnas (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 22, 2016)

Now playing - Enrique Iglesias- Wish I Was Your Lover
Next- Enrique Iglesias-Escape
After that- One Direction-More than this
Again, after that-5 Seconds Of Summer- Amnesia
And Then- See you again
After- Imagine Dragons- Demons
Then After- Against The Current-Gravity
Next- Ariana Grande- One Last Time

............

Music all day....

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Pie. (Sep 23, 2016)

Isa - Enslaved


----------



## jimmygarison (Sep 23, 2016)

*Song name*

Cry by Rehanna


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Sep 23, 2016)

L cool j -mamma said knock you out (clean)


----------



## DSF (Sep 24, 2016)

GusGus - Over


----------



## SoL33t (Sep 24, 2016)

*X Ambassadors - Low Life*

...we're all low _lifes_ to some degree... relatively speaking of course...


----------



## Sterben Pistole (Sep 24, 2016)

IDK by Lil Yachty


----------



## lee_kee_child (Sep 25, 2016)

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the silence

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------

Trans-X - Living On Video

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face


----------



## Regnas (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## lee_kee_child (Sep 26, 2016)

A Perfect Circle  - Weak and Powerless


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Sep 27, 2016)

Gun n Roses - Night Train


----------



## lee_kee_child (Sep 28, 2016)

Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams


----------



## gorillaz28 (Sep 29, 2016)

New Song Radio archives! 
http://www.newsongradio.com 

Specific broadcast (Sept. 17, 2016) at http://wfdu.streamrewind.com/bookmarks/listen/158599/new-song-radio


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 30, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## lee_kee_child (Oct 4, 2016)

Capital Sound - In The Night


----------



## Fatcat90 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sia - I love cheap thrills $)


----------



## SRIHARI_GUY (Oct 6, 2016)

Anirudh Ravichander - Senjitaley (Tamil)


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 6, 2016)

Numb-linkin park


----------



## Wandle (Oct 6, 2016)

Pogo - Digitalism


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 7, 2016)

Emperor's New Clothes - Panic! At The Disco

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lee_kee_child (Oct 7, 2016)

Republica - Ready to Go


----------



## Lteii (Oct 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38ACAg1XAv8


---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

Or that : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0-B2OUJtTY


----------



## lee_kee_child (Oct 9, 2016)

Babylon Zoo - Spaceman


----------



## fynteam (Oct 11, 2016)

AC/DC - T.N.T.


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 11, 2016)

Casual Affair - Panic! At The Disco 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suprachilla (Oct 11, 2016)

People Under The Stairs - Dewrit!


----------



## charlie2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

It is better to lead from behind and to put others in front, especially when you celebrate victory when nice things occur. jejejejeje evil


----------



## onebornoflight (Oct 17, 2016)

Alter Bridge- The Last Hero


----------



## DeJanisa (Oct 17, 2016)

skyfall - Adele


----------



## SlapYoSelf (Oct 18, 2016)

?


----------



## Xristinafillou (Oct 18, 2016)

parkway drive - romance is dead 

\m/


----------



## Gordans (Oct 19, 2016)

Blame it on me - Akon
:crying:


----------



## charlie2016 (Oct 19, 2016)

The greatest - Sia


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 20, 2016)

charlie2016 said:


> The greatest - Sia

Click to collapse



Awesome song. Just downloaded it to my phone 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## ethanscooter (Oct 23, 2016)

Mary Jane Holland by Lady Gaga.


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 23, 2016)

Paul Kalkbrenner - Cloud Rider


----------



## damyzster (Oct 23, 2016)

BeMy - Oxygen


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Oct 25, 2016)

Celebration - The Game, Lil Wayne, Chris Brown.


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## jgoff1995 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mikulec said:


> *Waking the Demon - Bullet for My Valentine*

Click to collapse



WAKING THE DEMON! I love that song. I like all kinds of rock-based music, rock on \m/ I know it's metalcore but still...


----------



## Ambrack (Oct 27, 2016)

Feel so Good - V.A


----------



## Regnas (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 29, 2016)

Regnas said:


>

Click to collapse



yeah, thats a good classic ... here's another one:


----------



## Regnas (Oct 29, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> yeah, thats a good classic ... here's another one:

Click to collapse



Oh yeah.....


----------



## PuttTheo (Oct 30, 2016)

stranger on the shore - Kenny G


----------



## CosimoSguanci (Nov 1, 2016)

Phase - Abundance (Drum And Bass  )


----------



## Raptorteeth (Nov 4, 2016)

Action Bronson - A light in the addict


----------



## Justnaggy (Nov 6, 2016)

Norm ender - icinde patlar


----------



## Robertethornburg (Nov 8, 2016)

'Beautiful in white'- Shane Filan


----------



## pkgamma (Nov 19, 2016)

Kenji - Maintain


----------



## RodricksK (Nov 20, 2016)

Great songs so far. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Aloha20924 (Nov 22, 2016)

Bleeding love-Leona Lewis


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Nov 23, 2016)

Soul II Soul - Back 2 Life (acapella version)


----------



## Nosferatu. (Nov 23, 2016)

Dash Berlin - Underneath the Sky


----------



## toughouse (Nov 25, 2016)

infinite - Eminem


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2016)

Mads Arp feat. Julie Harrington - Slow it down (mixed by Tiesto)


----------



## morozshaun (Dec 2, 2016)

Wild Church by Kungs.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 4, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2016)

Lancana - Nachtbahn [Original Mix]


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 5, 2016)

Incubus - Warning

I've finally managed to start listening something new, not Nirvana, Foo Fighters and Kaiser Chiefs that I listen all the time X)


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Dirk (Dec 8, 2016)

David Bowie - Heroes

Going to watch The Perks Of Being A Wallflower again tomorrow. @roofrider will get the connection.


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2016)

Selfdika - Mask [Robus Amp Remix]


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## pshnd (Dec 8, 2016)

*Not Human by HOCICO*

Sent from *HUAWEI P9 lite* via *tapatalk*


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 9, 2016)

Tiësto: Nyana / The Legacy


----------



## medvejatin (Dec 9, 2016)

rise against savior


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## roofrider (Dec 9, 2016)

DirkGently said:


> David Bowie - Heroes
> 
> Going to watch The Perks Of Being A Wallflower again tomorrow. @roofrider will get the connection.

Click to collapse



Haha. About time I gave it a rewatch.


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## polartux (Dec 10, 2016)

Underworld - Bootleg Babies (CD 1)
Underworld - Beacoup fish


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## unflip16 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm at work so I have elevator music on


----------



## scaryuncledevin (Dec 13, 2016)

Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## anon389389109 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## anon389389109 (Dec 18, 2016)

how do i embed a youtube link? I tried hitting the youtube button, but it doesn't work


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 18, 2016)

anon389389109 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3P2CydPVYk
> 
> how do i embed a youtube link? I tried hitting the youtube button, but it doesn't work

Click to collapse



just use the video's number from youtube site between the tags like this: [YOUTUBE ]UBUrVBUmRB4[ /YOUTUBE] (without spaces)


----------



## anon389389109 (Dec 18, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> just use the video's number from youtube site between the tags like this: [YOUTUBE ]UBUrVBUmRB4[ /YOUTUBE] (without spaces)

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked!





Good sh1t btw. You and gr3ud :good:


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 18, 2016)

anon389389109 said:


> Good sh1t btw. You and gr3ud :good:

Click to collapse



:highfive:








edit: Uuhhh Vredehammer... nice find man, thx !


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## dimitris36gr (Dec 19, 2016)

jazz blues and dark rock


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 20, 2016)

dimitris36gr said:


> jazz blues and dark rock

Click to collapse



give us an example, ideally on youtube.


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## kamranhaghighi (Dec 21, 2016)

trash unreal - Against Me!


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 22, 2016)

f#ckin awesome


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## NeonzYT_XDA (Dec 23, 2016)

Im lovin rock and metal right now
AC/DC-Back in Black and Elena Siegman-115 (cod bo1 zombies easter egg song)


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## S3-747m (Dec 23, 2016)

Darude - Sandstorm Black MIDI.


----------



## ThomasKv (Dec 23, 2016)

I love listening to chillstep when iam gaming


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 23, 2016)

epic one ...


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 24, 2016)

to mark the occasion... here is some satanic black metal from hell...  RIP Nefas \m/


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## AMCScarface (Dec 28, 2016)

Right now Im listening to the Street Fighter V Guiles Theme


----------



## mihai.zaim (Dec 28, 2016)

EH!DE - Nutcracker


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## kellyon (Dec 29, 2016)

let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## VioletShadow (Dec 30, 2016)

Forces of kindness is great - Neuromonk Pheofan


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 30, 2016)

*mmh ... seems that youtube changed their way in sharing linked videos ... has anyone an idea how to do it now?

of course, it also effects already posted videos ...*


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 30, 2016)

Guess XDA f#cked something up, i can share videos on my private forum. @ulxerker


----------



## BigChips (Dec 30, 2016)

Luka Luka Night Fever - Vocaloid Megurine Luka


----------



## DominickLo (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your reviews.


----------



## CanadaGoose (Dec 31, 2016)

Thunderstruck - AC/DC ... its a great song...


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 31, 2016)

gr3ud said:


> Guess XDA f#cked something up, i can share videos on my private forum. @ulxerker

Click to collapse



it seems to be working again.


----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Dec 31, 2016)

LL cool j - Around the way girl


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## onatakgul (Jan 3, 2017)

The Weeknd - Starboy  ft. Daft Punk


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kop305 (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 4, 2017)

lets go mad ...


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## oakestrevor (Jan 5, 2017)

My APES teacher


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Dirk (Jan 6, 2017)

*The Jam - Eton Rifles*







The Jam
The Clash
The Police
The Beatles
The Boomtown Rats
The Cranberries
The Levellers
The Cure
The Kinks
The Rolling Stones
The Smiths
The Stone Roses
The Undertones
The Who
The Beautiful South
The Housemartins...



... all the best British bands begin with 'The....'!


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jan 6, 2017)

One Direction - Home
Next:- Coldplay - Hymn for the weekend

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Abhishek013 (Jan 6, 2017)

Amnesia- 5SOS- obsessed since it was released


----------



## erad1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Got this one one on a mad loop in every device I own right now! https://play.spotify.com/album/3TC40H9dIJArFzy0rWnWCg


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## FirMaksim (Jan 8, 2017)

Check out Snarky Puppy band on youtube.
Snarky puppy dunlop session. Great band, great songs!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IE9I6NrE2S0


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## elosito (Jan 9, 2017)

Currently listening to Horizon Line, the new Atlas Obscura podcast... one of the best new podcasts I've heard recently.


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Raptorteeth (Jan 9, 2017)

Hoping it can dissolve some of this bottomless darkness.


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Noor369 (Jan 11, 2017)

Avicii recently realeased a new songs theyre cool


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Mopiku (Jan 15, 2017)

Tool - Lateralus


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jidenna Feat Kendrick Lamar - Classic man Remix


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2017)

Celine Dion-My Heart Will Go On* (Death Metal Version)*


----------



## chepui (Jan 19, 2017)

Metallica - fade to black


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 19, 2017)

Epic Vox


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 20, 2017)

a classic one ...


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Otaku-San (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm listening very much to Music from Linkin Park and Skillet and also Hoobastank :good:


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2017)

she knows what she does ...


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## jimandroidnerd (Jan 25, 2017)

Holliday in cambodia - Dead kenndy's


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Coolyou (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## 4ntagonist (Jan 29, 2017)

*Glass Animals*


Glass Animals - Toes


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom (redux) - Shirt


----------



## unesever (Jan 30, 2017)

Bebe Rexha - I Got You


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Aurosipus (Feb 2, 2017)

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics :laugh:


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Regnas (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## lewrobert7331 (Feb 6, 2017)

Kill A Word by Eric Church


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Feb 6, 2017)

Phantom - shirt (redux)


----------



## 4ntagonist (Feb 6, 2017)

EKTOMORF - The One
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-HNSFGgsVs


----------



## dexz (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 7, 2017)

jamie foxx cover
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=xDzWJlPZU4U

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=xDzWJlPZU4U
nice song


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=zDLi0PT-upA


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=YOklar9_Dlw


----------



## MelloZ (Feb 8, 2017)

Classical music all the way, mates.

Fanfare for the Common Man is a great brass arrangement.


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=6vFUMPU8FPk


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=q8l99g4sRxY


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=Z2W53f-FBZs


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=FgLO5G6pGps


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=NCEhiIh2ef8


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 9, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=DSYPfN07Ij4


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 9, 2017)

eddmecha said:


> https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=DSYPfN07Ij4

Click to collapse



dude, you have to embed your vids like we do. 

just do [YOUTUBE] YouTubeID [ /YOUTUBE] (simply use the youtube button when posting)


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> dude, you have to embed your vids like we do.
> 
> just do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v= YouTubeID [ /YOUTUBE] (simply use the youtube button when posting) [YOUTUBE]yRZGwRMwRRg

Click to collapse



hi thanks for letting me know,bcoz i m using xda labs apps.


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## dexz (Feb 9, 2017)

eddmecha said:


>

Click to collapse



Can't watch it.. 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using XDA Labs


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## LumberJakl (Feb 9, 2017)

Blood in the Cut - K Fly

Awesome tune


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Bartol0ll0 (Feb 10, 2017)

*XXXTentacion - King of the Dead*


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## CarbonRK (Feb 11, 2017)

Music


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Swissfyre (Feb 12, 2017)

All the "mixes" from Spinnin Records, especially the last year's Mix and this year's Future Hits. 

Hoping for a productive year this year. ???

Press THANKS if I helped YOU.??
Sent from my SM-G940F using XDA Labs


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## mradermaxlol (Feb 12, 2017)

Mayonaise from Siamese Dream. Damn, I freakin' love the Pumpkins' sound!


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 13, 2017)

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## dadev85 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## br54 (Feb 15, 2017)

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## hude75 (Feb 15, 2017)

Brittish rock and 60' graet bands


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Fatcat90 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm listening Soundtrack from Sing.


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Sachin (Feb 17, 2017)

calvin harris -outside ft. Ellie Goulding.


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## phoneinf (Feb 17, 2017)

Kralj Diskoteka by Djogani! Spotify... Only the best from Balkan :laugh:


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## George Matthews (Feb 19, 2017)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Heathens - TWENTY ØNE PILØTS

I personally like this song a lot.


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Mammûûth (Feb 21, 2017)

Imagine Dragons Blank Space


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Nosferatu. (Feb 22, 2017)

It gets good at the one minute mark...

Armin van Buuren - Indestructible (Protoculture Remix)


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome ...


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## mradermaxlol (Feb 23, 2017)

Have been listening to "Houses" and whatever-their-newest-release-is-called for a long time now, though. Awesome style they've got, heh!


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## jacknana (Feb 23, 2017)

Shape of you  I'm a big fan of Ed Sheeran
----------------------------------------
Magento Website Development

hire magento developer
Magento installation


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Dirk (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## eddmecha (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Pradyumna26 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sink deep - Kyle Watson


----------



## eddmecha (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## funkyhater (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Imran520 (Feb 28, 2017)

listening Michel Jackson songs.


----------



## denik31 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ya tebe ne veryu - Grigorii Leps feat Irina Allegrova


----------



## jacknana (Mar 1, 2017)

zeezee said:


> *Alone - Zebrahead*

Click to collapse



Wow, it also my favourite song. The melody is so catching^^

-------------------

Magento Website Development
hire magento developer
Magento installation


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## plegdroid (Mar 2, 2017)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## FlamingPumpkin (Mar 3, 2017)

Ukrainian radio with tons of jokes


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Ley (Mar 4, 2017)

RHCP - Scar Tissue


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Diesel193 (Mar 6, 2017)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Good song!


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Sanaameen (Mar 9, 2017)

zeezee said:


> *Renegades Of Funk - Rage Against The Machine*

Click to collapse



 Good One :good:


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hate By Design - Killswitch Engage


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

@JustGia

"Jambi" by Tool 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice! Good choice  
I love to listen to Tool when I code




MikeCriggs said:


> @JustGia
> 
> "Jambi" by Tool
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

JustGia said:


> Nice! Good choice
> I love to listen to Tool when I code

Click to collapse



Did you hear their new instrumental? It's mostly ambient noise. Meh

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> Did you hear their new instrumental? It's mostly ambient noise. Meh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh really? I did listen to one of their new songs a few months ago, sounds like it might be the same song.


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

JustGia said:


> Oh really? I did listen to one of their new songs a few months ago, sounds like it might be the same song.

Click to collapse



It's very meh. Wasn't really a "song".

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> It's very meh. Wasn't really a "song".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah you're probably right.
I remember the amazing visuals in their video for that song more than anything.


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

JustGia said:


> Haha, yeah you're probably right.
> I remember the amazing visuals in their video for that song more than anything.

Click to collapse



I remember their crazy visuals on Guitar Hero and Rock Band. The eye balls!


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> I remember their crazy visuals on Guitar Hero and Rock Band. The eye balls!

Click to collapse



Haha! Yeah, and "The Pot." I still have that game somewhere around here. I should play it one day before it becomes obsolete. Very addicting game. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

JustGia said:


> Haha! Yeah, and "The Pot." I still have that game somewhere around here. I should play it one day before it becomes obsolete. Very addicting game.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I used to spend days playing Guitar Hero 3 at a time. Oh, how I miss that soundtrack dude.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> I used to spend days playing Guitar Hero 3 at a time. Oh, how I miss that soundtrack dude.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same here, I used to play that game for hours and never even noticed how long I had been playing it. Very addicting! 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

JustGia said:


> Same here, I used to play that game for hours and never even noticed how long I had been playing it. Very addicting!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Some beautiful prog metal.







Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> Some beautiful prog metal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! I'm liking it. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

JustGia said:


> Nice! I'm liking it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I keep finding awesome prog bands on YouTube. I'm okay with this.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> I keep finding awesome prog bands on YouTube. I'm okay with this.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sweetness! I'm definitely enjoying it, so please feel free to share more. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

JustGia said:


> Sweetness! I'm definitely enjoying it, so please feel free to share more.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







https://youtu.be/mCsPU4ojNKM

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> https://youtu.be/mCsPU4ojNKM
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's some mad talent. That song was pretty unique sounding too. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

JustGia said:


> That's some mad talent. That song was pretty unique sounding too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Amazing! Haha, more please[emoji4] 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Mar 10, 2017)

JustGia said:


> Amazing! Haha, more please[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








https://youtu.be/QgizVy5CBzM

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustGia (Mar 10, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> https://youtu.be/QgizVy5CBzM
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sweet! 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 10, 2017)

edit: Brought By Pain... noice find  :good:


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 12, 2017)

Listen to Serve 'n' Obey by THE OFFICIAL SCRATON #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/scratonmusicofficial/serve-n-obey

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 12, 2017)

Listen to Rameses B - Virtuality by Rameses B #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/ramesesb/rameses-b-virtuality

Yeah, looks like my brain's decided that I gotta take a rest and listen something new apart from rock and its derivatives X)

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## taixyz1991 (Mar 13, 2017)

Let me love you - Justin BieBer


----------



## rohnallen (Mar 13, 2017)

Listening to 

Ed sheeran - Shape of you


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## danibasauri (Mar 14, 2017)

Vomit - Girls


----------



## Dirk (Mar 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


>

Click to collapse



Awesome! Saw them play twice in concert. At Donington Monsters Of Rock in '95 the intro to One was like being in a battlezone! (Skip to 1:41:00)


Listening to Led Zeppelin.


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 15, 2017)

Listen to Rameses B - Digidrop (FREE) by Rameses B #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/ramesesb/rameses-b-digidrop

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## ThaKhronik (Mar 16, 2017)

Come On Out and Play - Twisted Sister

...being a dJ has its Advantages lol


----------



## TruStarscreamer (Mar 17, 2017)

been on a huge Ghost kick as of late


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2017)

Out dated guitar rock from the 80's and 90"s


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Mar 19, 2017)

Eric b and rakim - the technique


----------



## ._abn_. (Mar 19, 2017)

Fat Joe, Remy Ma ft. Ty Dolla $ign- Money Showers


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## mobiwise (Mar 19, 2017)

Drakes new album!!


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## josnorgren (Mar 22, 2017)

Keane - Tear up this town
The cheapest affiliate traffic sources
Magenmiles 
Magento 2 Affiliate
Hire Magento Developer


----------



## braveluke (Mar 22, 2017)

Unbelievable - Owl City, Hanson
everytime.


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## abkdmn (Mar 22, 2017)

*Linkin Park & Kiiara* - *Heavy*


----------



## XanLoves (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## dev_pixflood (Mar 22, 2017)

Lukas Graham - 7 Years


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 23, 2017)

lul


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## mainlane (Mar 28, 2017)

latryx - lady dont tek no


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## tw1n5nak35 (Mar 30, 2017)

Teddy Pendergrass - Your my Latest, greatest inspiration


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## GuestD0888 (Mar 30, 2017)

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## RoseTaylor74 (Mar 30, 2017)

Listening an English song "La Isla (Bonita) by Madonna.


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## 4ntagonist (Apr 1, 2017)

Adam Beyer Vs Pig&Dan - Capsule - Drumcode - DC171

https://youtu.be/99oX5K8QzU8?list=PLhkZrfli9PCoSk-8w4ANUS3WgNG2gQ4aB

---------- Post added at 20:30 ---------- Previous post was at 20:28 ----------

Adam Beyer Vs Pig&Dan - Atmosfear - Drumcode - DC171

https://youtu.be/a8LZAQogSlU?list=PLhkZrfli9PCoSk-8w4ANUS3WgNG2gQ4aB

---------- Post added at 20:42 ---------- Previous post was at 20:30 ----------

Big 4 in 4 minutes (Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Slayer mashup)

Charlie Parra del Riego

https://youtu.be/urzCX4eZ6Bc


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 2, 2017)

a classic one:


----------



## gerent (Apr 6, 2017)

Haha, I've actually been getting a kick out of chiptunes from KeyGens. =)

MODE7 - Samurai Jack The Amulet Of Time intro - carrier_detect


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Jaival (Apr 6, 2017)

Faded - Alan walker


----------



## krasCGQ (Apr 6, 2017)

STYX HELIX by *MYTH & ROID*

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## manipul8r1 (Apr 6, 2017)

pulsedriver kiss that sound dj tibby remix

hardtranceBPMz


----------



## Zoojoom (Apr 7, 2017)

highway to hell


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Borja21091 (Apr 7, 2017)

Edguy - The Asylum


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## RoseTaylor74 (Apr 7, 2017)

Listening Hollywood songs onto my device.


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## darthass (Apr 10, 2017)

Devotional songs.


----------



## RoseTaylor74 (Apr 10, 2017)

Listening a bowl song "Tome Adi Tome Anto"


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## braveluke (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4&index=30&list=PLQeohNslSscIOcK9j9cdHhlykQFd663S9


----------



## pshnd (Apr 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Zh5AK4JuL6g

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## vatikus (Apr 13, 2017)

Tour De France Étape 2 - Kraftwerk


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## thelonglife (Apr 15, 2017)

SAFIA - Counting Sheep


----------



## Rafaello166 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nightcore - This Is War


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## RoseTaylor74 (Apr 20, 2017)

Listening this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4RgOXWAZy0


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## AHBAP (Apr 21, 2017)

L.B.ONE & Laenz - Across The Water (Extended Mix)


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Chansen1029 (Apr 22, 2017)

Doo Doo - Troy Ave


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Dogez (Apr 24, 2017)

Eminem - One Shot 2 Shot


----------



## RoseTaylor74 (Apr 25, 2017)

Listening melody in the first hour of morning https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4RgOXWAZy0


----------



## Ragnarr (Apr 25, 2017)

21 pilots - stressed out


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## plegdroid (Apr 25, 2017)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Symphony0fLife (Apr 29, 2017)

Anthem of Light - Luna Sea


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## fitka2017 (Apr 29, 2017)

Vangelis- Rosetta


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## pocketalpha (Apr 30, 2017)

Choke - OneRepublic


----------



## ulxerker (May 1, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 1, 2017)




----------



## northwindtrades (May 1, 2017)

Don't stop- foster​ the people


----------



## RoseTaylor74 (May 1, 2017)

Not listening movie right now. But watch a super hit new released movie "Bahubali"  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmHLGkJZhFo


----------



## ulxerker (May 2, 2017)




----------



## introspectio (May 2, 2017)

Carbon Based Lifeforms


----------



## ulxerker (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Bilgaxer (May 5, 2017)

Rockabye- Clean Bandit ft Sean Paul and Anne-Marie


----------



## northwindtrades (May 5, 2017)

Somewhere I belong - linkin park


----------



## ulxerker (May 6, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 6, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 7, 2017)




----------



## black_label (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 9, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 12, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 13, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 14, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 14, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 15, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 15, 2017)

RIP Nefas and f#ck all religions.


----------



## ulxerker (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Doomsday101 (May 16, 2017)

*Linkin Park feat. Pusha T & Stormzy - Good Goodbye*

From their upcoming album - One More Light.


----------



## northwindtrades (May 16, 2017)

Invisible - linkin park


----------



## EternalFlame (May 16, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 17, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 17, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 18, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 18, 2017)




----------



## SomerSide (May 18, 2017)

In this Moment- Adrenalize


----------



## ulxerker (May 19, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 19, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 20, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 20, 2017)




----------



## DarkNate34 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 20, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 21, 2017)




----------



## neurall (May 21, 2017)

Jako Diaz - Youth (Alex Hook Remix)

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

Two Door Cinema Club - I Can Talk

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

Full On The Mouth - Another

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

CIV - Living Life

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

Melvins- Honey Bucket

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



Superbeast- Rob Zombie


----------



## ulxerker (May 22, 2017)




----------



## SlapYoSelf (May 23, 2017)

??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (May 23, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (May 24, 2017)




----------



## tw1n5nak35 (May 26, 2017)

Phantom - Shirt (redux)


----------



## ulxerker (May 27, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 27, 2017)

Band: Frozen Empire
Album: Deviant
Year: 2017
Genre: Technical Black Metal | Blackened Death Metal
Country: Russia (Krasnodar)







Band: Craft
Album: Total Soul Rape
Year: 2000
Genre: Black Metal
Country: Sweden


----------



## ulxerker (May 27, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 29, 2017)

Band: Corporal Carnage
Album: Suffering By Diabolical
Year: 2017
Genre: Technical Brutal Death Metal
Country: Indonesia


----------



## ulxerker (May 30, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Syshudow (Jun 3, 2017)

Kid kudi  in pursuit of happiness


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Heisenberg92 (Jun 19, 2017)

Galantis - Runaway


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## megagirl (Jun 21, 2017)

Eminem - Not Afraid


----------



## TheGammler (Jun 21, 2017)

House


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## e4fun (Jun 26, 2017)

*Denis Sulta* Boiler Room Glasgow DJ Set


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## justasug (Jun 30, 2017)

This goes hard.
Hechizeros Band - El Sonidito


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## 93fuelslut (Jul 1, 2017)

Paris by suicide boys


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## MrGunBest (Jul 5, 2017)

Flux Pavilion & Matthew Koma - Emotional (Virtual Riot Remix)

Sent from my KIW-L21 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 5, 2017)

to some shiet i made back in the day lel


----------



## maintainyourride (Jul 5, 2017)

https://www.maintainyourride.com


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## 24kWolf (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## 24kWolf (Jul 13, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=65mEt_RvQDs


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## 24kWolf (Jul 13, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ozv4q2ov3Mk


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Will.Unlock (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Brokeliner (Jul 15, 2017)

PA Sports Highway to hell

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------

and now:
Eminem Spacebound


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## joycerhaslett (Jul 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWW8zrNjug&list=RDMM_yWW8zrNjug


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## commencal661 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## viktor.reznov (Jul 18, 2017)

*I'm listening to...*

Game of Thrones(KSHMR & The Golden Army remix)


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## TheDarkDefender (Jul 21, 2017)

R.i.p Chester.


----------



## joycerhaslett (Jul 21, 2017)

Not listening anything. Trying to find out a song from YouTube.


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## karandpr (Jul 21, 2017)

TheDarkDefender said:


> R.i.p Chester.

Click to collapse



Indeed  .


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## TheDarkDefender (Jul 21, 2017)

Ok. I need help with something. There's the Coachella event and they put hd recorded videos on YouTube after the event. I've been listening to a few very good Hans Zimmer videos from Coachella 2017. But suddenly, they're gone.

If any of you have these downloaded by any chance, please let me know. I will be very grateful. I really miss them now.

Thanks.


----------



## northwindtrades (Jul 21, 2017)

TheDarkDefender said:


> R.i.p Chester.

Click to collapse



R.i.p


----------



## cascabel (Jul 21, 2017)

TheDarkDefender said:


> R.i.p Chester.

Click to collapse



RIP... First Chris, now Chester. Smfh... Hope other artists who suffer from depression get help asap...

On another note, i just discovered "QWERTY" by Mushroomhead. Loving it. ?


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## ★Michaelo★ (Jul 21, 2017)

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi5 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## EverRich9 (Jul 22, 2017)

What goes around comes around - Justin Timberlake ft. Timbaland.


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## pixelpredator3 (Jul 22, 2017)

Bebe Rexha – The Way I Are (Dance With Somebody) ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## markredneck (Jul 24, 2017)

*what are you listenimg to?*

chris stapelton


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## TravisBean (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## TravisBean (Jul 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


>

Click to collapse



The opening is pretty good, but the lyrics are unintellable and the song lacks melody. Vibe is cool though. I saw that the band is French yet has a Middle-Eastern thing going on.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 29, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> The opening is pretty good, but the lyrics are unintellable and the song lacks melody. Vibe is cool though. I saw that the band is French yet has a Middle-Eastern thing going on.

Click to collapse



I hate to sound like a hater, I listened to parts of the song, it feels like the song was written by the drummer. Not much music going on and gives me a Meshuggah wannabe vibe.

Here's something completely different


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 29, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> The opening is pretty good, but the lyrics are unintellable and the song lacks melody. Vibe is cool though. I saw that the band is French yet has a Middle-Eastern thing going on.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> I hate to sound like a hater, I listened to parts of the song, it feels like the song was written by the drummer. Not much music going on and gives me a Meshuggah wannabe vibe.

Click to collapse



Who gives a **** lads...


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## MrGunBest (Aug 1, 2017)

Chime - Wait For Me

Sent from my KIW-L21 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## BusyTrack (Aug 1, 2017)

Chino XL - No Complex


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## deltaflyer73 (Aug 6, 2017)

katy perry - bon appetit


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Moscow Desire (Aug 7, 2017)

My toilet rumbling. Suppose it was them Uzbekatan Schwarma


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## ApxuB (Aug 13, 2017)

Alt-J - Breezeblocks


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Babydollll (Aug 14, 2017)

https://youtu.be/tzkB9p1KCTw

Sent from my Slim OnePlus3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## maintainyourride (Aug 14, 2017)

Apparat Boiler Room Session.


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## phnxda (Aug 20, 2017)

Kali x Pawbeats - Pacyfka (Chakra Album)


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## alex-pex (Aug 20, 2017)

A Silver Lining - They Dream By Day
(from the "Peace" playlist, on Spotify)


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## poolmaker (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Sagarking (Aug 25, 2017)

Zindagii talaash mein maut ke kitne paas aa gaye- song from saathi sing by kumar sanu da


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Alphadroid7 (Aug 27, 2017)

A song from the future


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Mammûûth (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Aug 31, 2017)

Breakin' Outta Hell! - Airbourne


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 31, 2017)

Blacklist_-dangerkids


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 2, 2017)

here we goooooooo ...


----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## DSF (Sep 2, 2017)

White - living fiction


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 2, 2017)

\m/_


----------



## anything_only (Sep 3, 2017)

Sadly, couldn't find the original producer's link on Youtube even though I could find a lot of their other songs, so you'll have to deal with a repost. Really odd because many of their other songs are hosted on their official channel, it's just this one which has many non-offical reposts.

Official Producer's Youtube Channel


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## EverRich9 (Sep 3, 2017)

Norah Jones - Come Away With Me.
This song is great.


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Wendell Hill (Sep 6, 2017)

*Song*

This I Promise You


----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## rikzone (Sep 7, 2017)

Incubus - Wish You Were Here


----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plzk-xvVS68


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Neil_Hines (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm listening Justin Bieber Songs.


----------



## BigChips (Sep 12, 2017)

Not a song but, its pretty relaxing music.
Town, Flow of Time and People. 

Sent from my Lenovo A526 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## markredneck (Sep 13, 2017)

Just gonna try something...."I am not your carpet ride......"


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Ravishan Singh (Sep 14, 2017)

* Someone please post Justin Bieber - Baby ? 

Thx in advance *


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 15, 2017)

Ravishan Singh said:


> * Someone please post Justin Bieber - Baby ?
> 
> Thx in advance *

Click to collapse



here you go:


----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 15, 2017)

Ravishan Singh said:


> * Someone please post Justin Bieber - Baby ?
> 
> Thx in advance *

Click to collapse


----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Wendell Hill (Sep 20, 2017)

This I promise you ('The Notebook')
https://youtu.be/kwaXnnYfJA8


----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## mimax2 (Sep 20, 2017)

smells like teen spirit - nirvana


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 20, 2017)

soon....


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## JamesHunt8 (Sep 26, 2017)

*24K Magic*

Bruno - 24k magic


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## unknown (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## zgss (Sep 27, 2017)

Pumped up Kicks - Foster The People


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## zgss (Sep 29, 2017)

"Harley Got Devoured by the Undead" H. P. Lovecraft Historical Society


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## GuestK00235 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lonely Together - Avicii Feat. Rita Ora


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## ellekene (Sep 30, 2017)

la capone - play for keeps


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Suibian (Sep 30, 2017)

病院童-nakazima miyuki
What happened?why my post is corrupt?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## skippy123 (Oct 1, 2017)

arrows - foo fighters


----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Kayla_Harris (Oct 5, 2017)

Dream it Possible by Delacey


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Zequico (Oct 8, 2017)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse



Great song!

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

What a wonderful world- Louis Armstrong


----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Helenatsea (Oct 9, 2017)

The reality


----------



## zetsu313 (Oct 9, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCdwKhTtNNw&list=RDGCdwKhTtNNw


----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/8Ik9qECIWgc

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

https://youtu.be/CwED4C5FJuo


----------



## xymox26 (Oct 18, 2017)

Zeromancer - Neo Geisha

It's my favourite industrial Norwegian band


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## djapeman (Oct 18, 2017)

AC/DC - Touch Too Much!


----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## KendiBrendi (Oct 22, 2017)

Greta Van Fleet - Highway Tune


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Piix_ (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Piix_ (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Blue_Wizard (Oct 25, 2017)

NF-Perception Whole Album 
Awesome album


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## capsLock1337 (Oct 28, 2017)

*j^p^n - prideful. []*


----------



## Metabolic12 (Oct 28, 2017)

Awaken The Dreamers - All Shall Parish


----------



## JoseJames27 (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm listening to Original Sin - Fire Inside. Great song. Check it out if you like drum and bass.


----------



## husam666 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Linuxephus™ (Oct 29, 2017)

Fractured, But Whole... Meant Ally "speaking." 

Oh dear, gosh, gee, golly... Auto-correct correctly reverted back to Auto-incorrect.


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Regnas (Nov 1, 2017)

Listening to a track made by me... lol..


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Outfield303 (Nov 4, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDo0H8Fm7d0


----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Bos3Mq (Nov 7, 2017)

The voices in my head.

:silly:


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2017)

gr3ud said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 14, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Labs


----------



## zukovsromsis (Nov 14, 2017)

Keane, Mumford and Sons.


----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## karandpr (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 18, 2017)

https://youtu.be/T0WZVphAZqI


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## online10 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lupe Fiasco - Streets on Fire


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 23, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Labs


----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 24, 2017)

https://youtu.be/hJc9Fko0mf4


----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## RawyApps (Nov 24, 2017)

Linkin Park - Numb <3


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 25, 2017)

https://youtu.be/gf9RAgVVaZI


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 29, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s7_WbiR79E


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Nov 30, 2017)

https://www.soundcloud.com/mrgasmask/arkanois-flemish-skool-mrgasmasks-palindrome-remix


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## PT400C (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## johnny_the_dragon (Dec 3, 2017)

enrique iglesias - subleme la radio


----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## PT400C (Dec 4, 2017)

The Chainsmokers - Closer


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## FelonyGaming (Dec 9, 2017)

im listening to youtube videos about android studio trying to learn to develop.


----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## mamap2000 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## mamap2000 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## The-Hulk (Dec 29, 2017)

The sound of my gutter leaking is what I'm listing to while it wakes me up it's so loud :silly:


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## ulxerker (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## adomol (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 1, 2018)

Epic ...


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Omar1c (Jan 2, 2018)

Belakor - Abeyance 

https://youtu.be/rYBgWgjjgxQ

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedSkull23 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## pr0kewl (Jan 10, 2018)

Mrs. Officer - Lil Wayne


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## jacob6493 (Jan 10, 2018)

Always Ascending - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## jmindset (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## husam666 (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Aires_Ivy (Jan 18, 2018)

*Most of my playlists are from Taylor Swift*

I really love Taylor Swift, so I say < Mine> ,<You belong with me> ,<Love story> : 
And she did an amazing job on making the MV. 
Oh, there are so many her other songs.


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Silversniper (Jan 19, 2018)

jmindset said:


>

Click to collapse



Got me laughing that morning - hit!

Sent from my m7 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Otaku-San (Jan 22, 2018)

Nightcore anyone? xD


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Calko2882 (Jan 22, 2018)

Whats the difference between me and you - Dr. Dre ft Eminem & Xzibit


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## zaki aziz (Jan 25, 2018)

Before Dishonor - HateBreed


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## pshnd (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone love some dark electro? 






Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BLaCK61 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wolves from Selena Gomez


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## kawaiiDango (Feb 4, 2018)

Nothing


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 4, 2018)

here we gooooo ...


----------



## NordanB (Feb 6, 2018)

Listening folk songs. This give me much more enjoyment.


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## kristoff2348 (Feb 10, 2018)

Sorry i made  å little Lie. I dont listen to notting and havent eaiter in quite  some time.. have starter to watch more seriøs and movies wich  i really dident use to do at all earlier


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## NordanB (Feb 11, 2018)

Listening Hindi songs. Much enjoying while i listen those.


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## alenna (Feb 13, 2018)

Calming Seas #1 - 11 Hours Ocean Waves Sounds Nature Relaxation Yoga Meditation ...


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 14, 2018)

soon...


----------



## NordanB (Feb 14, 2018)

Nice song. Thank you buddy.


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## NordanB (Feb 16, 2018)

Not listening songs right now. Watching movie. lol


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## kararangga (Feb 21, 2018)

virgoun - Bukti


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## hanisod (Feb 21, 2018)

https://open.spotify.com/track/4fGivLTP57JAUKXb0B8HHN?si=krA9DNtgQuOMS9dVhUKoMg

Headbang-inducing track


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## NordanB (Feb 23, 2018)

Listening melody songs. Actually I love them a lot and give me much enjoyment while listening.


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## RedSkull23 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Tranquilitysmile (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Taritz (Feb 24, 2018)

Manowar - Hail and kill


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## gazenbeek (Feb 28, 2018)

Rose Online Music-Canyon City of Zant


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## allmarketingtrends (Mar 9, 2018)

I use SoundCloud to listen music from new talent.


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NordanB (Mar 12, 2018)

Listen songs from YouTube sung by Paban Das Baul https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3UXp-lcRus&list=RDMMY3UXp-lcRus


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Chirp Chirp Sounds (Mar 13, 2018)

Lately I listen to 
lynyrd skynyrd - simple man 
on repeat
Makes me feel nice


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Logix (Mar 18, 2018)

https://play.google.com/music/m/Tngiyzqkxswcadhxp6yv6naowj4?t=Indica_Badu_feat_Wiz_Khalifa_-_Logic


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## DreameR2504 (Mar 22, 2018)

now but i have a pretty big playlist

Busta Rhymes - Touch It (Deep Remix) / AMG Showtime


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## SomerSide (Apr 3, 2018)

bring me the horizon - doomed


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## sketchscarz (Apr 9, 2018)

Https://Youtube.com/sketchsquadtv


----------



## roger_flash (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm listening to Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## crispy_cat (Apr 16, 2018)

*Make some noise*

-Beastie boys  
R.I.P MCA


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## adJackson (Apr 18, 2018)

Keith Urban  “Female”  I'm listening to


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## br54 (Apr 19, 2018)

Your confession means NOTHING
So f**k your attrition! 

Sent from my HUAWEI BKL-L09 using XDA Labs


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Ammarali01 (Apr 21, 2018)

old hindi Mashup https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJRTabMRWRY


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Wignorbo (Apr 23, 2018)

MAD TWINZ Beatboxing)


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 25, 2018)

fk yes !


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Ley (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## HidingNemo420 (Apr 29, 2018)

Bayot Rap


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Apr 30, 2018)

Here we go ...


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 1, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 1, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 1, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 2, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 3, 2018)




----------



## TravisBean (May 3, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 4, 2018)




----------



## MameTozhio (May 4, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 4, 2018)




----------



## TravisBean (May 4, 2018)

MameTozhio said:


>

Click to collapse



That is some of the most unusual guitar playing I've ever heard!


----------



## EternalFlame (May 4, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 5, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 5, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 6, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 6, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 7, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Irfanhk (May 7, 2018)

*Happiness*



zeezee said:


> *Lips Like Morphine - Kill Hannah*

Click to collapse



Yes you are right happiness can be achieved from anywhere if you are right.


----------



## EternalFlame (May 7, 2018)




----------



## ZuneYT (May 7, 2018)

Childish Gambino - This is America 

This dude is my favourite artist at the moment, Starting from Camp to Because of the internet.


----------



## ulxerker (May 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 9, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Irfanhk (May 10, 2018)

*Video*



EternalFlame said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice background music.

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------




EternalFlame said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice illustration and nice background music.


----------



## EternalFlame (May 10, 2018)

Irfanhk said:


> Nice illustration and nice background music.

Click to collapse



:beer:


----------



## ulxerker (May 10, 2018)




----------



## br54 (May 10, 2018)

Yup


----------



## ulxerker (May 11, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 11, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 11, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 12, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 13, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 14, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Deejssj (May 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 15, 2018)




----------



## br54 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 17, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 17, 2018)

Uhh new Immortal stuff , noice !


----------



## ulxerker (May 18, 2018)

A classic ...


----------



## EternalFlame (May 19, 2018)




----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 19, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 22, 2018)




----------



## br54 (May 22, 2018)

Headphones and a laptop
How coding gets done!


----------



## EternalFlame (May 23, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 23, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 23, 2018)




----------



## chloevanessa (May 24, 2018)

I am listening to all Jason Mraz album

Any songs recommended?


----------



## ulxerker (May 24, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 26, 2018)




----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 26, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 27, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 27, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 28, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 29, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 29, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 30, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 30, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (May 31, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (May 31, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Sara Cova (Jun 7, 2018)

Camila Cabello - Havana


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 7, 2018)

https://open.spotify.com/track/2q1WxLGRhaCx1ZtlaNbhNQ


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 7, 2018)

Epic ...


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Jcoleman2005 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mikulec said:


> *Waking the Demon - Bullet for My Valentine*

Click to collapse



Smooth jazz all the way


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 8, 2018)

https://open.spotify.com/track/3zKQ7LvEHjW3v1e2MTBxU0


----------



## br54 (Jun 8, 2018)

He said he cannot heal that kind


----------



## br54 (Jun 8, 2018)

Old school


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## whoiam55 (Jun 11, 2018)

*Hello*

Enigma and the prodigy are my all time favorite also listen to generic indian music some time around.


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## lukasnoname (Jun 14, 2018)

Imagine Dragons - "Whatever It Takes"


----------



## jupf (Jun 14, 2018)

Toto - Hold the Line


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## FooBazza (Jun 18, 2018)

Botnek - 1001Tracklists Mix

Tchami - Confessions #6

The first is just a featured mix that I recently saw that I liked, but the second is a true gem. I f**king love Tchami.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Goofbutt (Jun 21, 2018)

Rob Zombie Radio


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## MisterRee (Jun 22, 2018)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams- Linkin' Park


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 3, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/cannabis-diabolus/unconquered-extended


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## dragonn2 (Jul 9, 2018)

Droptek - Fragments


----------



## Melvin_Buford (Jul 9, 2018)

Mostly I'm listening to Justin Bieber songs.


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## ptpi (Jul 15, 2018)

zeezee said:


> Post song followed by artist...
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Fever - Peggy Lee


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## galaxys (Jul 16, 2018)

Station to Station - David Bowie


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## robotanalysis (Jul 20, 2018)

Lots of sleepy video game music. Everything from classical to electronic covers/remixes. Really digging the Hollow Knight soundtrack as well.


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Paragkn (Jul 24, 2018)

Currently listening to a Tamil Song. Suggested by a Tamil Friend , which is addictive.
"Thendral Vandhu Theendum Podhu" By Ilayaraaja.


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## br54 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## pshnd (Jul 27, 2018)

https://youtu.be/XfyAVFsjsbE

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Raiz (Jul 28, 2018)

Removed


----------



## JLarks (Jul 29, 2018)

Been listening (addicted) to TheFatRat recently!

E.g. - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7xai5u_tnk


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## tal412 (Jul 29, 2018)

Currently listening to "John Mayer - Stop This Train"


----------



## EternalFlame (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## JLarks (Jul 30, 2018)

Oceanlab - Sirens of the Sea (album). One of the most relaxing Trace albums made imo.


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## tal412 (Jul 31, 2018)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sick Love


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## relocateme.eu (Aug 7, 2018)

Dan Farber - Ta Tin Ting


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## br54 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## jobird (Aug 10, 2018)

Howie Lee - 向
Rihanna & Eminem - Love the way you lie


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## master-ishaq (Aug 12, 2018)

Despancito


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## OllieDaRed (Aug 12, 2018)

:good::good::good:


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## br54 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## OllieDaRed (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## andyhoang (Aug 16, 2018)

Clair de Lune by Claude Debussy. You can thank me later


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## yanksrules65 (Aug 16, 2018)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Movie scores from the 90s


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## OllieDaRed (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## br54 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## <br /> (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## br54 (Aug 18, 2018)

For all the fingers out there!

https://m.soundcloud.com/missiomusic/middle-fingers-1


----------



## br54 (Aug 18, 2018)

Delete


----------



## Silversniper (Aug 18, 2018)

don't try this. I can't get out.
now I heard it, outside the game.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr8ZgF4Dc0E


I fear to get down there in the game.. I hate.

https://www.moddb.com/games/yume-nikki/downloads/yume-nikki-v010


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## leofwg (Aug 20, 2018)

the struts - mary go round

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2o8JRL5woI


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## FooBazza (Aug 21, 2018)

Malaa @ Perry's Stage, Lollapalooza, United States 2018-08-03

Sent from my Moto X 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## DickDokster (Aug 22, 2018)

Drake, “Nice For What”


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## ThePwnist (Aug 25, 2018)

xxxtentacion- SAD


----------



## Doc Nice (Aug 26, 2018)

Pop Sh** by Raekwon


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## TheDeltaHacker (Aug 26, 2018)

You and Me (feat. Little Boots) ( Soulji Remix) - Karma Fields


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Lord Steva (Aug 27, 2018)

Nicolas Cage driving 10 hours.



        sorry guys – need those 10 posts for a post I'm writing.


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Maximbme (Aug 29, 2018)

Something Human -  Muse


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## DickDokster (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## zh1361016116 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hotel California by Eagles...
I love this song and hope i can live there one day～(^з^)-☆

Sent from my Meizu PRO 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## JNehru (Sep 3, 2018)

Dimitri Vegas & Like Mike - When I Grow Up


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## plegdroid (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## br54 (Sep 6, 2018)

They said they wanted war? Well this is it!


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## finalvagas (Sep 7, 2018)

500miles


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 7, 2018)

...to some new stuff, made by me


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 9, 2018)

Led Zeppelin and The Who on rotation.


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Silversniper (Sep 14, 2018)

Fleetwood Mac - Little Lies


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Joshua020 (Sep 25, 2018)

Metallica - The God that Failed


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Dirk (Sep 27, 2018)

Smashing Pumpkins - Tristessa


----------



## Lownita (Sep 27, 2018)

haven't been hyped for a band like this for a decade. Love their music.


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## JBarbosa (Oct 8, 2018)

Eminem 
good old times


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## huskyvita (Oct 10, 2018)

Alfons - Basta noi


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Hummerschmidt (Oct 13, 2018)

Heavenwood-Season '98


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## TeamPrimeOS (Oct 22, 2018)

Mikulec said:


> *Waking the Demon - Bullet for My Valentine*

Click to collapse



Tears Don't Fall- Bullet For My Valentine

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------




aristo2jzgte said:


> Fcuk drake!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Story Adidon- Pusha T


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## paulsims (Nov 12, 2018)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue[/QUOTE
> 
> The Hills-The Weekend

Click to collapse


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## geekhunt (Nov 12, 2018)

*Listening to*



zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Thunderclouds- LSD ft Sia


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## meesagandu (Nov 12, 2018)

*Listening to*



zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Ride- Twenty One Pilots


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## dragonqueen (Nov 13, 2018)

*Listening to*



zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Dragonstone -Ramin Djawadi


----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## mazerob (Nov 15, 2018)

*Listening to*



zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



 Thank u, next- Ariana Grande


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## ulxerker (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## paulsims (Nov 21, 2018)

*Listening to*


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## marvelart (Nov 22, 2018)

Girls Like You, very awesome song.


----------



## paulosebin (Nov 22, 2018)

Nemo - Nightwish.

I love.


----------



## Pinazo91 (Nov 23, 2018)

Another Angel Down - Avantasia


----------



## rudolphtorres (Nov 23, 2018)

zeezee said:


> *post song followed by artist...*
> 
> fever - kylie minogue

Click to collapse



gods plan
                     -drake


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 23, 2018)

EDIT: linking to youtube vids isn't working right now ...


----------



## ZohanRash (Nov 24, 2018)

Diplo, French Montana & Lil Pump ft. Zhavia Ward - Welcome To The Party


----------



## adiarzri (Nov 27, 2018)

linkin park - numb


----------



## Michealviens (Nov 29, 2018)

Sunflower-Post Malone


----------



## leofwg (Nov 29, 2018)

Mac Miller Discography


----------



## Dirk (Nov 29, 2018)

Nothing but the rain.


----------



## convalise (Nov 30, 2018)

.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 30, 2018)

https://youtu.be/FSnJFYNsJOM

Sent from fone


----------



## dcybergeek (Nov 30, 2018)

Gorillaz. They don't have a set style of music they stick to. Each track is very different in their own way.


----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## leofwg (Dec 3, 2018)

Ash - Buzzkill


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2018)

There's something magical about The Velvet Underground & Nico ?






Did the admins break the youtube embed? 
Song is: Nico - Little Sister


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2018)

Gangsta-Suicide Squad


----------



## Lit.Logistics (Dec 27, 2018)

I am listening to Tomorrow Never Knows by The Beatles


----------



## vinasound2 (Dec 31, 2018)

Perfect- Ed Sheeran, all the time


----------



## VenkatNishanth (Dec 31, 2018)

Diplo, French Montana & Lil Pump ft. Zhavia Ward - Welcome To The Party


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 21, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wWxXdzpxBU


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2019)

EternalFlame said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wWxXdzpxBU

Click to collapse



A prime example of an easily recognizable sampled computer generated looped music completely missing the human element. The human element makes music the wonderful thing that it is. I am not against electronic music when presented in an artistically creative package, however, the example which you have posted symbolizes all that is wrong with electronic music.


Edit: But then again, music is such a subjective thing, that my opinion is probably subject to being irrelevant anyway...............


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2019)

www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=7_7SaVC4dnk


----------



## MIA2567 (Jan 22, 2019)

Benny Blanco, Halsey & Khalid - Eastside


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 22, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> A prime example of an easily recognizable sampled computer generated looped music completely missing the human element. The human element makes music the wonderful thing that it is. I am not against electronic music when presented in an artistically creative package, however, the example which you have posted symbolizes all that is wrong with electronic music.
> 
> 
> Edit: But then again, music is such a subjective thing, that my opinion is probably subject to being irrelevant anyway...............

Click to collapse





Haha, dude, i  think you need some vagina 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLyhTCjrV1c


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 22, 2019)

EternalFlame said:


> Haha, dude, i  think you need some vagina
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLyhTCjrV1c

Click to collapse



Yep, unsurprisingly, your ability for reasonable debate and an exchange of ideas match your taste in music...................


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 22, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcXDpnMkw_s


----------



## denisehilton (Jan 25, 2019)

Linkin Park - Talking to Myself.


----------



## erad1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Neil Young, this is still the best and timeless....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c93-UdPz1BI


----------



## farahshah789 (Jan 28, 2019)

*Nice song*

I also like kylie songs this was wonderful!


----------



## EternalFlame (Jan 29, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EShi_NcQ-sY


----------



## nikos2026 (Jan 29, 2019)

Julia Michaels - Happy :victory:


----------



## jmvincepup (Jan 31, 2019)

Panic! At the Disco - High hopes


----------



## MIA2567 (Feb 6, 2019)

Where is my mind - Pixies


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 9, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHIhpa20Jrk&index=9


----------



## Axelle Jardin (Feb 11, 2019)

Moby


----------



## DineshKumar09 (Feb 15, 2019)

Drake - Don't Matter To Me ft. Michael Jackson


----------



## aussiesausage (Feb 20, 2019)

Bleed- Meshuggah


----------



## Barbersh (Feb 21, 2019)

K/da - pop/stars))


----------



## EternalFlame (Feb 25, 2019)

Into The Abyss - Fantaisie Impromptu (Chopin Remix)


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 18, 2019)

Old Man´s Child - Soul Possessed


----------



## EternalFlame (Mar 23, 2019)

Into The Abyss - Allegro 3rd MVT (J.S. Bach Remix)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 24, 2019)

♪♪^^^ we like. 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## erad1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Bukowski


----------



## Aaron-POP (Apr 1, 2019)

Drake - Hold On, We’re Going Home ft. Majid Jordan


----------



## sd86 (Apr 3, 2019)

Pendulum - The Island (Dawn)


----------



## Angevil90 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jovine feat. O' Zulù - Napulitan


----------



## Dirk (Apr 5, 2019)

Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 6, 2019)

Metallica - Motorbreath


----------



## Deleted member 6973536 (Apr 7, 2019)

On My Way - Alan Walker, Sabrina Carpenter & Farruko


----------



## zakarypod (Apr 8, 2019)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Sztarkel (Apr 10, 2019)

Biffy Clyro stuff RN! Modern Love


----------



## ManishPandey(MP) (Apr 11, 2019)

Matthew Koma - Kisses Back


----------



## whisper1101 (Apr 14, 2019)

All things 80's...

Sent from my Samsung SM-N900 using XDA Labs


----------



## crushplug (Apr 15, 2019)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse




Is there any song that is more soothing than "Will you still love by Brian Nhira"... the lyrics are just super smooth. Can't get enough of it


----------



## adi153 (Apr 27, 2019)

Now I am listening the first SVR album and the Roy Buchanan's second album, It is pretty good, but I am looking for some riffs with more emotion.


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 29, 2019)

The Animals - House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## blinkblare (Apr 29, 2019)

Hip Hope
If you dont make money you do not makes sense.

Money is driving factor on everything followed by technology, so I wanna make money and makes some sense too.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 29, 2019)

https://youtu.be/u_VsvZmIWxY


----------



## Lithum5 (May 2, 2019)

Melody songs in the early morning. Much enjoying.


----------



## whisper1101 (May 2, 2019)

blinkblare said:


> Hip Hope
> If you dont make money you do not makes sense.
> 
> Money is driving factor on everything followed by technology, so I wanna make money and makes some sense too.

Click to collapse



Good luck with that... 

Sent from my Samsung SM-N900 using XDA Labs


----------



## DeMockCracy (May 2, 2019)

Le câlin by Serhat Durmus. The bass is groovy.


----------



## Lithum5 (May 4, 2019)

Japanese songs on YouTube. Much enjoying and helped to pass leisure time.


----------



## Gothys (May 5, 2019)

I'm an old school fan, so listening to Shocking Blue.


----------



## EternalFlame (May 20, 2019)

Into The Abyss - Prelude BWV 997 (J. S. Bach Remix)


----------



## agradese (May 20, 2019)

Rammstein "du hast"


----------



## EternalFlame (May 22, 2019)

Into The Abyss - Overture 'Le nozze di Figaro' (W. A. Mozart Remix)


----------



## blinkblare (May 25, 2019)

Adele rolling in the deep


----------



## EternalFlame (May 30, 2019)

Into The Abyss - L'inverno - Op.8, RV 297 (A. L. Vivaldi Remix)


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (May 30, 2019)

Lol @ du hast!

Just heard Weezer - Buddy Holly.

The video that is set in Happy Days.

Forrest Gump impression: "I like it a lot."


----------



## whisper1101 (Jun 3, 2019)

agradese said:


> Rammstein "du hast"

Click to collapse



???

Sent from my Samsung SM-N900 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




blinkblare said:


> Hip Hope
> If you dont make money you do not makes sense.
> 
> Money is driving factor on everything followed by technology, so I wanna make money and makes some sense too.

Click to collapse



Money isn't the only thing that makes sense... 

Sent from my Samsung SM-N900 using XDA Labs


----------



## Manjohme (Jun 5, 2019)

Petite Biscuit - Sunset Lover


----------



## Whoptity (Jun 6, 2019)

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (Jun 17, 2019)

I agree with whisper1101.  Yolo I suppose...


Anyway off with the American Psycho monolog, back on topic:

Incendiary - The Product Is You


----------



## EternalFlame (Jun 17, 2019)

_Money is a fkin disease._


Lee Perry - I Am a Madman


----------



## Flackbackst (Jun 18, 2019)

Alan Walker ‒ Darkside (Lyrics) ft. Au/Ra & Tomine Harket


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (Jun 23, 2019)

Punk rock's not dead... Hail Satan!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 29, 2019)

All Tomorrow's Parties - Velvet Underground and Nico


----------



## galaxys (Jun 30, 2019)

Bowie - Loving the Alien


----------



## galaxys (Jul 4, 2019)

Roxy Music - Do The Strand


----------



## Raiz (Jul 4, 2019)

Removed


----------



## MrWaehere (Jul 10, 2019)

Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2019)

*Bohemia*

School Di Kitaab - Bohemia

Every time I am listening to Bohemia. He only is a real artist in Punjabi Rap Industry <3:good:


----------



## GuestK00235 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ed Sheeran' been dropping like its hot lately. 

Listening to blow by ed sheeran


----------



## MJBRO (Jul 12, 2019)

zeezee said:


> *Alone - Zebrahead*

Click to collapse



Bad - Michael jackson


----------



## allmanallpimp (Jul 23, 2019)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 23, 2019)

[emoji106]

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## needforspeedd (Jul 23, 2019)

zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Madonna


----------



## galaxys (Jul 25, 2019)

Depeche Mode's Route 66 (Remix by the Beatmasters)


----------



## Stalker-Jora (Aug 1, 2019)

Rammstein - Radio :good:


----------



## DJesri13 (Aug 3, 2019)

Here's my Spotify playlist 
https://open.spotify.com/user/nlx9p...MD64rxaIqXx74OzXWzG?si=q5RPde2xSZ2hac2xnFaHUQ


----------



## galaxys (Aug 8, 2019)

Ministry album: The Mind Is a Terrible Thing to Taste (1989)!


----------



## whodisname (Aug 8, 2019)

John Lee Hooker W/Canned Heat. 


Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## iamookkk (Aug 8, 2019)

Asap Rocky is free.
And i think that he is one of greatest nowadays !
So him and Kanye are best!


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 10, 2019)

*i am listening to these here*

Gucci Mane, V-Town & Young Robbery – Rich Game – Single


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 11, 2019)

*listening to this*

Slipknot – We Are Not Your Kind – Album

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Young Dolph & Key Glock – Dum and Dummer – Album


----------



## dengerx (Aug 12, 2019)

Sting - Desert Rose


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 12, 2019)

*listening to this*

Free Ugly God – Bumps & Bruises (Deluxe) – Album

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

Blueface – Dirt Bag – Album (iTunes Plus M4A)


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 14, 2019)

*listening to this*

HANA – Black Hole – Single:angel:

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------

Zedd & Katy Perry- 365 – Single

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

Syn Cole – Gizmo [NCS Release] – Single


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 15, 2019)

*listening to this*

88rising & NIKI – Indigo – Single


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 15, 2019)

*listening to this*

A$AP Ferg – Floor Seats – Single


----------



## EternalFlame (Aug 16, 2019)

Into The Abyss - Tribute To The Masters


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 16, 2019)

*listening to this*

Snoop Dogg – I Wanna Thank Me – Album :cyclops:


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 17, 2019)

*listening to this*

Illenium – In Your Arms – Single


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 17, 2019)

*listening to this*

RudeLies – Down – Single :victory:


----------



## mary022 (Aug 19, 2019)

Can't take my ayes off you by Reza acoustic version


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 19, 2019)

*listening to this*

Hoodie Allen – Whatever USA – Album


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 20, 2019)

*listening to this*

A$AP Ferg – Hummer Limo – Single


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 20, 2019)

*listening to this*

Spirited Away Suite – Animation Soundtrack


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 21, 2019)

*listening to this*

Childish Major – Feelings Hurt – Single


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 22, 2019)

*listening to this*

Jack Harlow – THRU THE NIGHT (feat. Bryson Tiller) – Single


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 23, 2019)

*listening to this*

G-Eazy – B-Sides – EP – Album


----------



## m4a-music (Aug 23, 2019)

*listening to this*

13 Reasons Why (Season 3) Soundtracks – Album (iTunes Plus M4A)

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------

Tyga – Legendary (Deluxe Edition) – Album (iTunes Plus M4A)

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

 Alessia Cara – Okay Okay – Single (iTunes Plus M4A)

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Wiz Khalifa – Never Lie (feat. Moneybagg Yo) – Single (iTunes Plus M4A)

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

Cheat Codes, Sofía Reyes & Willy William – Highway – Single (iTunes Plus M4A)


----------



## Dassote (Aug 27, 2019)

30 seconds to mars - hurriccane


----------



## Nik1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

Rihana


----------



## NaveenKumar09 (Aug 28, 2019)

odesza- loyal


----------



## maanvi02 (Sep 5, 2019)

criminal by briteny spears.


----------



## emanx140 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ollie - Stuck


----------



## Ratya (Sep 6, 2019)

My favorite style of music is techno


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 6, 2019)

Antonio Lucio Vivaldi - L'Hiver Op.8 No.4


----------



## galaxys (Sep 17, 2019)

The Cars - Candy-O (1979)! RIP Rick Ocasek


----------



## masterfox (Sep 18, 2019)

Don't Call Me Angel - Ariana Grande, Miley Cyrus, Lana Del Rey


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 19, 2019)

Johann Pachelbel - Canon In D


----------



## CoolNithin (Sep 20, 2019)

The Greatest Showman - Rewrite the stars


----------



## HiChell (Sep 25, 2019)

Ed Sheeran - Beautiful People (feat. Khalid)


----------



## ThatisJigen (Sep 30, 2019)

Russ- What they want


----------



## J3NK (Oct 7, 2019)

Post Malone - Circles (Dzeko Remix)


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2019)

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida Iron Butterfly.  Ancient!!

(RIP Ginger Baker)   :crying:


----------



## Corner12 (Oct 21, 2019)

[I'm listening to Madonna and Jackson now


----------



## jime1 (Nov 22, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQEgklEwhSo


----------



## aganhq (Nov 24, 2019)

Stephanie Poetry - I love You 3000


----------



## Fatal_Scythe (Nov 24, 2019)

Linkin Park. Mostly Songs from "Hybrid Theory" and "Meteora".


----------



## Datastream33 (Nov 24, 2019)

You Found Me - The Fray


----------



## galaxys (Nov 28, 2019)

Depeche Mode - Behind the Wheel


----------



## AB71 (Dec 6, 2019)

Eric Clapton: Pilgrim
Eagles: Hotel California
Phil Collins: Another Day in Paradise
Barbra Streisand: Woman in Love
Dire Straits: Brothers in Arms
Rolling Stones: Paint it Black, Rock and a Hard Place
Wham: Last Christmas
Lionel Ritchie: Hello

….. and on and on from the 70s, 80s, ….


----------



## Andzzz (Dec 7, 2019)

Nicky Jam x J. Balvin - X

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son


----------



## dreamingincode (Dec 7, 2019)

Innocent Grey - FLOWERS(piano solo)


----------



## Wistatl (Dec 10, 2019)

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive


----------



## ANRUDev (Dec 10, 2019)

Travis Scott - HIGHEST IN THE ROOM


----------



## DJesri13 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mind of its own by muscadine bloodline


----------



## shampow (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## EternalFlame (Dec 17, 2019)

GIMME RADIO
 F#CK YEAH ! 

https://gimmeradio.com


----------



## DJesri13 (Dec 25, 2019)

Wasted by Vin Bogart


----------



## Vollanddzaft (Dec 26, 2019)

*linkin park numb*

linkin park numb


----------



## aussiesausage (Jan 2, 2020)

If anyone is into Metal, give "Shephard's reighn" a listen, low-key band with not many followers but incredibly good in my opinion.


----------



## Dirk (Jan 3, 2020)

The Who - 5:15


----------



## rishita90 (Jan 4, 2020)

*fav song*

https://youtu.be/HexFqifusOk


----------



## wetcactus (Jan 5, 2020)

Atlanta - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Lilke Studio (Jan 6, 2020)

Savage Garden - Back To the Moon


----------



## Tesla59 (Jan 22, 2020)

zeezee said:


> Post song followed by artist...
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



Eminem  ftw


----------



## hbuilder (Jan 25, 2020)

Eminem - Godzilla


----------



## masel7569 (Jan 29, 2020)

Nordic folk music


----------



## galaxys (Feb 2, 2020)

In and Out of Love (the Blizzard Remix) - Armin van Buuren & Sharon den Adel


----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 9, 2020)

Johann Sebastian Bach - BWV 625 (w/drums)


----------



## pengarox (Apr 19, 2020)

Dua Lipa, Physical


----------



## pandemo_96 (Apr 19, 2020)

Metal for life!!!


----------



## chaha (Apr 21, 2020)

I listen to any music.


----------



## tigerbanks (May 21, 2020)

WIley - On a Level


----------



## bedwards311 (May 23, 2020)

Getting back into 80's music.


----------



## turgutalp (May 23, 2020)

Waka Waka by Shakira coz I am missing football badly


----------



## galaxys (May 27, 2020)

Pedro Del Mar - Mellomania Vocal Trance Anthems...


----------



## Gefest11 (May 28, 2020)

At this moment im listening to Biggie Smalls - Somebody Gotta Die.


----------



## F7YYY (Jun 18, 2020)

Banana Boat


----------



## Raiz (Jun 20, 2020)

Removed


----------



## galaxys (Jul 12, 2020)

Markus Schulz - Global DJ Broadcast In Bloom (All-Vocal Trance Mix) 2020-04-09


----------



## whisper1101 (Jul 15, 2020)

Still 80s. Always 80s....!

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using XDA Labs


----------



## galaxys (Jul 21, 2020)

New Order, Pet Shop Boys, Depeche Mode...


----------



## XDbigbear (Jul 22, 2020)

Hotel California


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Jul 23, 2020)

Here's a playlist on Deezer.
today i was listening to a shuffle.

http://www.deezer.com/playlist/6508040244 

i just ride the wave and let the music channel my mood.

enjoy

(not self promo!)

this right Now

http://www.deezer.com/track/13840372

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




XDbigbear said:


> Hotel California

Click to collapse



i heard that a few hour ago.
Did you know that that is the only song that hits every note and perfect for adjusting your equaliser?


----------



## jupiterdv (Jul 27, 2020)

*I am currently listening to Dil Mein ho Tum by Armaan Malik*



zeezee said:


> *Post song followed by artist...*
> 
> Fever - Kylie Minogue

Click to collapse



I am currently listening to Dil Mein ho Tum by Armaan Malik


----------



## LuisP2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

It my life bon Jovi


----------



## AmolAmrit (Aug 17, 2020)

Para Que La Vida - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Kebro (Aug 20, 2020)

Waiting my meat to cook in the oven and listening to The Weeknd - Blinding Lights


----------



## galaxys (Aug 29, 2020)

Korn


----------



## fshipdk (Sep 1, 2020)

Brahms string quartet 2 (played by amadeus)


----------



## whisper1101 (Sep 1, 2020)

EM of the universe... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using XDA Labs


----------



## LorieS (Sep 3, 2020)

right now, Sugar Man by Sixto Rodriguez


----------



## galaxys (Sep 5, 2020)

Cosmic Gate Feat - Emma Hewitt - Going Home (Gareth Emery)


----------



## turgutalp (Sep 26, 2020)

I am currently listening Lucid Dreams by juice Wrld. He was a great rapper but unfortunately left us too early. I used to have his special Lucid dreams hat when this song was released. He made his name in such a short span of time in the rap industry. Here is my favourite song of him.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzB1VGEGcSU


----------



## galaxys (Sep 26, 2020)

Ciaran Mcauley Vs London Grammer - Hey Now Maria (Saad Mix)


----------



## vistur (Oct 11, 2020)

El Jincho X DJ Scuff - Freestyle #02 (2da Temporada)


----------



## galaxys (Oct 13, 2020)

Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face from the album Rebel Yell (Steve Stevens lead guitar)!


----------



## galaxys (Jan 17, 2021)

Cream - NSU (Ginger Baker, Jack Bruce, Eric Clapton)


----------



## Deleted member 11324681 (Jan 19, 2021)

Studio 2 - who jah bless


----------



## jsusang (Jan 24, 2021)

Chika - One App, One Tap 
(It's the ESPN app promo, lol)

_"One app with the 30 for 30's

Two finger pushups, Bruce (Lee) showin' no mercy

Fab Five, got the crew on deck

Best believe Bo (Jackson) Knows, OG dual threat."_


----------



## pumpkin00 (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m listening to the soundtrack from the series "Big Little Lie". Cold Little Heart - Michael Kiwanuka. I just love this song. When I hear it, I immediately relax, disconnect from the outside world and are morally transported to the coast of Australia. I don't know how it works, before that no soundtrack from the movie or series affected me like that. Sometimes I want to watch this series again just because every series starts with this song.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 27, 2021)

Dron = Taerk


----------



## lyndon11 (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm listening to my fav song let you down by NF. He is an amazing rapper. I used to have his fan nf jacket. I used to listen to his songs while working out. Here is my fav song:


----------



## galaxys (Apr 8, 2021)

Blue Oyster Cult - The Revolution By Night album and the 
Don't Fear the Reaper album (w/song Astronomy )


----------



## VD171 (Apr 8, 2021)

One Drop - Bob Marley


----------



## İsimyok08 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## EternalFlame (Apr 23, 2021)

Soulchef - Write This Down x Dead Wrong (Biggie Smalls) Lyrics​


----------



## officialputuid (Apr 25, 2021)

The Script - Superheroes​


----------



## galaxys (Apr 25, 2021)

Tania Zygar - Vanilla, The Wall, etc. (Trance Vocal remix, TyDi feat & Arty feat)


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 25, 2021)

Little fluffy clouds by The Orb


----------



## Dragonfly21 (Apr 26, 2021)

You're still the one-Shania Twain


----------



## eleven.co (May 2, 2021)




----------



## pointbob (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Bunekalabalık (May 5, 2021)

İsimyok08 said:


>

Click to collapse



napim


----------



## İsimyok08 (May 6, 2021)

Bunekalabalık said:


> napim

Click to collapse



Tm


----------



## Bunekalabalık (May 6, 2021)

İsimyok08 said:


> Tm

Click to collapse


----------



## officialputuid (May 6, 2021)

John Denver - Take Me Home, Country Roads


----------



## blackhawk (May 6, 2021)

Ten Years After, Working on the Road (live at the Fillmore), a favorite.
Lee was a stellar live performer.
Alvin Lee, Rest in Peace


----------



## galaxys (May 6, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Ten Years After, Working on the Road (live at the Fillmore), a favorite.
> Lee was a stellar live performer.
> Alvin Lee, Rest in Peace

Click to collapse



Fastest guitar player in his prime! Saw Ten Years After concerts live 3 times! Incredible!
One of my Fav song "I'm Going Home" live at Woodstock!


----------



## Rayray3 (May 11, 2021)

In Your Light - Gotye


----------



## pojr (May 19, 2021)

Dragonfly21 said:


> You're still the one-Shania Twain

Click to collapse



thank you for having good taste


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (May 20, 2021)

Rustling leaves and birds chirping


----------



## Zuckerbrod (May 25, 2021)

I have been listening to I am a bad liar. One of my favorite song.


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2021)

Bauhaus - Shes in parties


----------



## galaxys (Jun 2, 2021)

Above & Beyond - Good for Me (Matt Lange Remix)


----------



## Nettwerk (Aug 13, 2021)

Wildfires - Sault


----------



## ComputerTech312 (Aug 15, 2021)

Pour some sugar on me -Def Leppard


----------



## kris2thesky (Sep 16, 2021)

Sunday Morning - Maroon 5


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 16, 2021)

A Huge Ever Growing Pulsating Brain That Rules From the Centre of the Ultraworld - The Orb


----------



## Okman2021 (Sep 17, 2021)

Tear Drop - SF9 (K-Pop)




รูเล็ต


----------



## galaxys (Dec 21, 2021)

Ministry - The Mind Is a Terrible Thing to Taste
(Studio Album)


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 22, 2021)

MJ?
James Marshall Hendrix


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2021)

Lucifer Sam


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 24, 2021)

Hyw 61
CCR
MJ?


----------



## olivermartin0721 (Jan 12, 2022)

"Jeremy" - Pearl Jam


----------



## Heyho_74 (Jan 27, 2022)

Will Varley - The hole around my head.


----------



## rkr_golle (Mar 11, 2022)

No role Model - J. Cole


----------



## mfn003 (Mar 12, 2022)

all i want by Fraixom


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 14, 2022)

The out of print copy of Jimi Hendrix Rainbow Bridge encoded with high res flac.
It has the definitive version of Hear My Train Coming.  His guitar is a talking, one on his best live performances.
Hell yeah, enjoy.


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 14, 2022)

New Frontier (Horizon Forbidden West) by Miracle of Sound.


----------



## BinukaSL (Mar 17, 2022)

I Ain't Mad at Cha by Tupac Shakur


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 17, 2022)

Nuck, nuck, nuck


----------



## PhotonIce (Mar 17, 2022)

*june - Wanna Be Her*
(artist - song name)


----------



## PhotonIce (Mar 24, 2022)

Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## galaxys (Mar 26, 2022)

The Who - Live at Leeds album with song's My Generation, Summertimes Blues, Young Man Blues, etc...


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 26, 2022)

galaxys said:


> The Who - Live at Leeds album with song's My Generation, Summertimes Blues, Young Man Blues, etc...

Click to collapse



Thunder fingers, Ox... really let's loose and free jams.  Outstanding.  
Eddie Kramer, sound engineer, did a superb job of capturing this concert.  That's the definitive version of My Generation.  One of the best live R&R recordings of all time...


----------



## galaxys (Mar 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Thunder fingers, Ox... really let's loose and free jams.  Outstanding.
> Eddie Kramer, sound engineer, did a superb job of capturing this concert.  That's the definitive version of My Generation.  One of the best live R&R recordings of all time...

Click to collapse



I saw the Who at a 1978 concert in Cleveland with all the original band members! So rock classic! We're definitely on same page!


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 26, 2022)

galaxys said:


> I saw the Who at a 1978 concert in Cleveland with all the original band members! So rock classic! We're definitely on same page!

Click to collapse



Their live free jamming is so different than the studio versions.  I've always had a copy of Live at Leeds for the last 40+ years

Kramer is also the original sound engineer for much of the Hendrix recordings and remastering.  A master with pickups, mixing, multitrack recording for more then 60 years.  Without him much of this music would have been lost the day it was played.
MC5... wish they had used Eddie


----------



## galaxys (Mar 26, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> Their live free jamming is so different than the studio versions.  I've always had a copy of Live at Leeds for the last 40+ years
> 
> Kramer is also the original sound engineer for much of the Hendrix recordings and remastering.  A master with pickups, mixing, multitrack recording for more then 60 years.  Without him much of this music would have been lost the day it was played.
> MC5... wish they had used Eddie

Click to collapse



Haha! Yeh, the MC5 live, loud, raunchy performances were not polished! Kick out the Jam's!


----------



## notnoelchannel (Apr 7, 2022)

boulevard of broken dreams by Green Day


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 15, 2022)

Nothing


----------



## olanrewajugb (Apr 17, 2022)

Justin Bieber


----------



## orb3000 (May 7, 2022)

The birds singing


----------



## blackhawk (May 7, 2022)

orb_selektor said:


> The birds singing

Click to collapse


Heavy metal birds are flying free


----------



## mfn003 (Jun 29, 2022)

Vroom Vroom by Charli XCX
Favorite song of the whole EP!


----------



## notnoelchannel (Jun 30, 2022)

Live To Dance but it's Nightcore


----------



## notm3x (Jul 10, 2022)

Caskets - Falling Apart / Signs


----------



## asalamm (Jul 27, 2022)

just love pop punk recently!


----------



## mfn003 (Jul 27, 2022)

Hot Girl (Bodies Bodies Bodies) by Charli XCX


----------



## targetdah (Jul 28, 2022)

Grouplove - Scratch


----------



## galaxys (Jul 29, 2022)

DJ NOBODY thousands of dance mixes (Vintage Sessions, Patchwork Series, etc.!


----------



## EternalFlame (Sep 27, 2022)

N.W.A. - **** Tha Police


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 27, 2022)

My dog barking at me


----------



## EternalFlame (Oct 8, 2022)

The Algorithm - Kernel Part.1


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 17, 2022)

With 4 part harmony... or not.


----------



## Alatoru (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## EternalFlame (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## TheDoctor46 (Nov 16, 2022)

November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Flokkyss334 (Nov 17, 2022)

I love the alternative genre of music. I also listen to dance music sometimes. In general I listen to everything that has a calm and pleasant rhythm.


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## TravisBean (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## TheDoctor46 (Nov 21, 2022)

TravisBean said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## reg1stration (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## TravisBean (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## markwilkinz (Nov 24, 2022)

currently tuning to the current stats of this years world cup over here https://aposta10.com/artigos/odds-do-brasil-na-copa-do-mundo-como-apostar, I am rooting that brazil would win this years world cup,anyways here is my current playlists

good vibes playlist lately


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2022)

markwilkinz said:


> currently tuning to the current stats of this years world cup over here https://aposta10.com/artigos/odds-do-brasil-na-copa-do-mundo-como-apostar, I am rooting that brazil would win this years world cup,anyways here is my current playlists
> 
> good vibes playlist lately

Click to collapse



Hippity Hop Hop, plop till you drop Hop.................................


Real music played by real musicians:


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## xXx yYy (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## TheDoctor46 (Nov 30, 2022)

They're still kickin'


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 2, 2022)

Falco,  Intriguing dark stylish vids.
Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## targetdah (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Benek15 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## RiddleTower (Dec 7, 2022)

Old school ****


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Pipeline, Rest in Peace Stevie and DickDale


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## blackhawk (Dec 10, 2022)

The Who, free jamming at Leeds.
Thunderfingers, The Ox...  John Entwistle unleashes the bass.  Still one of my all time favorite performances.  Eddie Kramer did the sound.

W.A.S.P  Lol, the best R&R music was decades ago.


----------



## TheDoctor46 (Dec 11, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> The Who, free jamming at Leeds.
> Thunderfingers, The Ox...  John Entwistle unleashes the bass.  Still one of my all time favorite performances.  Eddie Kramer did the sound.
> 
> W.A.S.P  Lol, the best R&R music was decades ago.

Click to collapse



Agreed


----------



## Noah526 (Dec 11, 2022)

I listen to a lot of different songs, but I like rock the most.


----------



## Shay_Patrick_Cormac (Dec 21, 2022)

Mostly Linkin Park. I have a phase every year when I listen to only Linkin Park. Nothing else. It's the only band that's been timeless for me. Especially the first 5 albums (including Reanimation)


----------



## ace2nutzer (Dec 21, 2022)

C Walk - Kurupt


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 1, 2023)

Dopes to Infinity, Monster Magnet


----------



## jwoegerbauer (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## galaxys (Jan 2, 2023)

Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime!


----------



## heyheykk (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## TravisBean (Friday at 12:05 PM)




----------



## TravisBean (Friday at 2:28 PM)




----------

